#ubuntu-de 2010-11-22
<ring0> wenn ich mit sfill aus dem secure-delete paket den freien speicherplatz meiner home-partition, die ein lvm-volume ist, überschreiben möchte, muss ich dann vorher home aushängen?
<ring0> scheinbar ist es wohl nicht nötig :)
<tobago> ich hab irgendwie ein problem mit meinem smtp im thunderbird. ich bekomme diese message: "Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht: Der Mail-Server antwortete:  sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1)..."
<tobago> die smtp settings stimmen aber. pop3 vom mailserver funzt auch. nur der smtp meckert...
<joschi> tobago: dann wuerde ich an deiner stelle mal die konfiguration deines MTAs pruefen und die logs durchgehen
<jokrebel> hi
<loki_> servus
<loki_> ich hab hier einprobelm mit meinem apache/php5
<loki_> der wert von upload_max_filesize wird nicht übernommen, alelrandere schon, da steht immer 2M drin, soll  aber 128M sein :(
<loki_> auch nicht nachdem ich apache relodet habe
<serenity> loki_: Schau mal bitte ins Topic
<loki_> ubuntu server
<loki_> beim reinen debian server stimtm alles
<loki_> selbe konfig
<TheInfinity> loki_: versionen wären gut. und was genau du da änderst auch.
<loki87> TheInfinity: Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) / PHP 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.5 und der wert
<loki87> memory_limit = 256 ok, upload_max_filesize =2mb (sollte 20M sein) ändert sich aber nicht
<jokrebel> loki87: Du weißt, dass es auch  #apache   gibt?
<joschi> loki87: *wie* hast du die einstellung *wo* geaendert?
<ZeroMC> loki87: wenn post_max_size 2mb ist, dann kann upload_max_filesize nicht 20mb sein
<joschi> jokrebel: wobei #apache und #httpd dafuer falsch sind. eher ##php
<joschi> ZeroMC: doch, kann schon, bringt aber nix
<loki87> ja
<loki87> fehler gefunden.....
<loki87> verdammt
<ZeroMC> jo
<loki87> PHP:  syntax error, unexpected '=' in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini on line 691
<ZeroMC> …
<loki87> waren 2 x ==
<ZeroMC> ja, so error-logs sind schon praktisch
<jokrebel> joschi: wenn ich mich damit auskennen würde wär ich dort…
<loki87> ...
<loki87> betriebsblind
<loki87> monatg....
<kraut> moin
<floogy> moin
<serenity> hu floogy
<floogy> hi serenity 
<floogy> Hast Du auch so breite Finger wie ich?
<jokrebel> ?
<serenity> floogy: japp, machnmal passiert das im Eifer des Gefechts
<floogy> hu!=hi, etwas ot 
<jokrebel> cu
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<bullgard4> In welchen Fällen gibt '~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' die Meldung aus: "Ignoring unknown interfaces eth0=eth0"?
<RedNifre> Ich habe meinen Ubuntu 10.04-Laptop über USB über mein Handy mit einem WLAN verbunden. Nur leider bemerkt der "Ubuntu Chat" das nicht und erlaubt mir nicht, mich einzuloggen. Kann ich den Chat irgendwie dazu zwingen?
<RedNifre> Ich meine diese Chat-Funktion, die man oben rechts im Me-Menü hat.
<k1l> RedNifre: du meinst empathy, oder?
<RedNifre> Vermutlich.
<RedNifre> Also das IM-Programm, was man bekommt, wenn man oben rechts auf den Briefumschlag und auf Chat klickt.
<k1l> auch wenn ich dir nicht sagen kann, was man einstellen/umstellen muss
<RedNifre> Ja, ist Epiphany 2.30.2
<RedNifre> Es stört eigentlich nicht, dass Ubuntu mich als Offline anzeigt, IRC und Web funktionieren. Nur Epiphany weigert sich, überhaupt mal zu versuchen, sich zu verbinden.
<Fuchs> empathy. Epiphany waere ein browser :p 
<Fuchs> liegt daran, dass empathy networkmanager verwendt
<Fuchs> und Du ziemlich sicher nicht
<Fuchs> konnte man frueher in gconf-editor deaktivieren
<Fuchs> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=511596  << da. 
<RedNifre> hmpf, na okay.
<RedNifre> Nutze ich halt den IM vom Handy.
<Fuchs> oeh? 
<Fuchs> Da steht eine Loesung drin? 
<RedNifre> so weit habe ich nicht gelesen. :D
<Fuchs> …
<RedNifre> Naja, wenn da ein Bug-Report steht erwarte ich nicht, dass die Lösung irgendwo in den Comments vergraben ist.
<RedNifre> Aber die Lösung hat funktioniert, wobei der key bei mir nicht nm sondern conn hieß.
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank Fuchs!
<RedNifre> Hm, GTalk läuft, ICQ mag nicht.
<joschi> bullgard4: wenn die /etc/network/interfaces kaputt ist
<k1l> für icq mal ins topic schauen
<Fuchs> das ist ein anderes Problem, RedNifre 
<Fuchs> dafuer willst Du ins topic schauen
<RedNifre> hmmmm
<Fuchs> boeses k1l, mein Patient. 
<RedNifre> Was ist denn Adium?
<Fuchs> ein Multiprotokollclient
<k1l> RedKnight: ein multi-protokol client für mac
<Fuchs> fuer OS X, soweit ich weiss. Der mit der gruenen Ente
<RedNifre> Naja, das Topic verweist doch auf Adium-Probleme?
<bullgard4> joschi: Danke! (Ich muß mir das mal daraufhin anschauen, wenn diese Meldung einmal wieder auftritt.)
<RedNifre> Ich habe mal den login auf login.icq.com gesetzt, aber anscheinend hilft das nicht.
<RedKnight> Adium ist Pidgin for Mac :D
<RedNifre> Wah!
<k1l> RedNifre: icq fummelt immer wieder am protokoll herum, um die anderen freien nutzer zu ärgern.
<Fuchs> RedNifre: noe, allgemein 
<Fuchs> RedNifre: mach SSL noch aus 
<k1l> RedNifre: und du darfst auch am frühen mittag ruhig mal etwas mitdenken.
<Minipluto> gibt es unter Ubuntu mit Gnome eine Möglichkeit, das Mauszeiger-Theme ohne das Paket systemsettings so zu integrieren, dass der in QT4-Anwendungen auch verwendet wird?
<Fuchs> Minipluto: jap 
<Fuchs> Minipluto: als X11 Default setzen
<RedNifre> Und wo mache ich in Empathy das SSL aus? Und will ich das überhaupt? Eigentlich ist SSL doch ne gute Sache?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: Du willst nicht, aber Du musst
<Fuchs> Minipluto: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mauszeiger?redirect=no#ueber-die-Konsole 
<Minipluto> Fuchs: herzlichen Dank =)
<Fuchs> RedNifre: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nochmal-icq-netzwerkfehler/  irgendwo hier drin vergraben
<RedNifre> Und das es hier einen RedKnight gibt ist echt verwirrend, da ich es gewohnt bin, dass Leute, die meinen nick name nicht lesen können, mich so nennen. ;-D
<RedNifre> Ach, das ist mir alles zu doof. Dann nehme ich eben doch den IM vom Handy.
<RedNifre> Aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich komme vielleicht noch einmal darauf zurück, wenn ich etwas Zeit habe, Linux-Probleme zu lösen. Momentan passt es einfach Zeitlich nicht.
<Fuchs> den Erfinder kann man lesen. 
<RedNifre> Macht's gut!
<Fuchs> *wink*
<codewiz> hi leute
<codewiz> mal ne frage, womit kann ich videos runterladen, die im web in einem divx webplayer geladen werden? wenn ich rechtsclick und "in video player öffnen" mache, führt das zu nichts!
<TheInfinity> gibt gefühlt 3 millionen firefox plugins für sowas
<codewiz> ich find nur für flash download welche
<Fuchs> man koennte einfach gecko-mediaplayer nehmen
<codewiz> ich hab divx downloader als keyword versucht
<Fuchs> wobei das mit _sehr_ hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine dieser kino.to und aehnlich Seiten ist, 
 * LetoThe2nd wollte gerade nach nem demolink fragen :P
<Fuchs> wo man unter Windows ein spezielles, verseuchtes Plugin braucht. Nur so eine Vermutung. 
<codewiz> kein kommentar :)
<TheInfinity> Fuchs: ok bei so frickelseiten kenn ich mich nun definitiv nicht aus :)
<Fuchs> gut, dann auch kein Support. 
<Fuchs> rechtliche Grauzonen werden hier nicht supportet. 
<codewiz> okay
<codewiz> danke anyhow
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<kirsten> hi, gibt es für ubuntu auch soetwas wie emule? also ein progrämmchen, mit dem man sich mit anderen dateien tauschen kann???
<kirsten> ich habe schon recht viel dazu gelesen, aber leider nicht so recht den durchblick, BitTorrent könnte soetwas sein, oder?
<Fuchs> reihenweise. 
<kirsten> hi fuchs! welches progrämmchen ist denn am besten geeignet?
<PolitikerNEU> kirsten: amule gibt es
<Fuchs> Geschmackssache. 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MLDonkey   << ist eine Moeglichkeit. 
<PolitikerNEU> Wenn du sowas wie emule willst
<kirsten> was benutzt du???
<Fuchs> keins, weil ich bislang keinen Grund hatte
<PolitikerNEU> zZt gar nichts, nur ein wenig BitTorrent - da transmission, aber darin kann man halt nix suchen
<kirsten> ich probier mal den tipp vom fuchs aus. danke!
<PolitikerNEU> mldonkey hat halt "nur" ein webinterface
<Fuchs> PolitikerNEU: falsch
<PolitikerNEU> kmldonkey braucht man dazu z.B., wenn man ein "normales" haben will
<Fuchs> PolitikerNEU: gibt ein GTK+ und ein Qt/KDE frontend 
<PolitikerNEU> ja
<serenity> für den Tausch unter Bekannten finde ich directconnect immer noch besser
<Fuchs> serenity: mldonkey kann dc 
<serenity> da schaut dir auch kein Content-Mafia-Anwalt auf die Finger
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... DirectConnect braucht aber freigeschaltete Ports
<PolitikerNEU> Das hab bei mir noch nie funktioniert
<serenity> edonkey auch
<PolitikerNEU> Naja, der funktioniert dann aber noch immer - nur das "initiale" Verteilen geht halt nicht
<PolitikerNEU> wobei ich da auch Probleme mit BitTorrent hatte
<k1l> kirsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetanwendungen unter filesharing
<serenity> du solltest auch nicht das Protokoll nach Ports wählen, sondern lieber das Problem lösen
<PolitikerNEU> Naja, aus irgendeinem Grund geht die Portfreigabe bei mir über WLAN nicht (ordentlich), nur über Kabel
<PolitikerNEU> Hab noch nicht herausgefunden, warum
<k1l> PolitikerNEU: das wird dein router vermurksen. ist aber eher ot
<don0rism> moin
<serenity> hi
<don0rism> kurze frage in die runde ,auch wenn lustig klingt ... beim ändern der größe meines konsolenfensters dauert es teilweise super lange, bis die konsole wieder reagiert... evtl. nen problem von fenstermanager?
<Fuchs> don0rism: nvidia? 
<don0rism> cie
<Fuchs> don0rism: und: welcher Fenstermanager?  Wenn einer mit compositing: ja. 
<Fuchs> cie? 
<don0rism> ja ...
<Fuchs> in welcher komischen Sprache ist das bitte ja? Egal. 
<don0rism> standard copiz glaube
<don0rism> +m
<don0rism> cie = ja ..spanisch ..egal sry ..
<Fuchs> bei compiz ist das veraendern von jeder Groesse langsam, das ist technisch bedingt, und es gibt Loesungen
<Serolos> hi
<don0rism> ahh kk.. 
<Fuchs> ja? Ich spreche spanisch, und sehe das zum ersten mal so geschrieben ...
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei: Du willst ccsm installieren (compizconfig-settings-manager), das resize plugin konfigurieren
<Serolos> irgendeine idee,  wie ich auf ubuntu vorübergehend eine niederere MySQL-Version zum Einsatz bringen kann?
<Fuchs> da waehlst Du dann einen beliebigen Effekt (scale, box, rectangle ...)  dann geht das. 
<Serolos> ich brauch für circa 2 Stunden eine  MySQL 5.0.77
<Fuchs> Serolos: apt-pinning, wenn es noch im repo liegt 
<Serolos> Fuchs, ich such mal nach den begriff
<serenity> schau erstmal nach ob es die ältere Version noch gibt
<don0rism> thx fuchs ..reciht schon ..dachte mir das so in der art schon .. kommt mir nur immer nach einer frischen installation so vor, als wäre das da immer ein wenig flotter
<Serolos> Fuchs, es gibt bei Ubuntuusers im Wiki einen Bericht darüber, hab den gerade durchgeguckt,  ich würde das aber nur anfassen mit Unterstützung
<Serolos> wie würde ich denn überhaupt mal rausfinden ob es noch im Repo liegt?
<Serolos> ich verwende Karmic Koala
<serenity> und welche Version brauchst du?
<Serolos> 5.0.77
<Serolos> und zwar ganz exakt die
<don0rism> Fuchs, ..thx rockt!
<Serolos> Hilfe?
<tm> ,geduld? Serolos 
<shetlandpony> Serolos: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<serenity> habe die repos bis dapper durchsucht, 5.0.77 ist nicht dabei
<Serolos> ich hab hier eine tar.gz  mit der exakten version
<Fuchs> lieber nicht
<Serolos> serenity, ich hab aber angst das ganze system kaputt zu machen
<Fuchs> such Dir eine .deb 
<apollo13> Serolos: kompiliers
<serenity> das wirst du damit auch ;)
<Serolos> man kann das angeblich in einer Test-Umgebung installieren und nur im aktuellen userverzeichnis
<apollo13> deb ist für sowas keine gute idee, kompiliers in nem isolierten env
<Serolos> aber das letzte mal kompilieren endete in einer Katastrophe
<apollo13> das lag wohl kaum an mysql
<serenity> dann bau dir ne vm und spiele die kaputt
<Serolos> apollo13: genau darauf wollte ich raus,  wie dreht man das mit der isolierten umgebung?
<Serolos> chroot?
<Mojo4> im wiki steht, dass wenn ich gtklp nutzen will, ich nur gtklp als druckbefehl eintragen soll. wie mach ich denn das? möchte pdfs und OOo dokumente mit gtklp drucken (am besten standardmäßig)
<TheInfinity> Serolos: nimm virtualbox, n bissl zeit und ne distro die genau diese mysql version beinhaltet
<Serolos> andere idee
<apollo13> Serolos: ich bevorzuge virtuelle maschinen
<TheInfinity> Serolos: und das arme pony vollzuspammen hilft nix. das ist ein bot.
<Serolos> ich hab ein Windows 7 auf dem PC aber auf einer anderen Partition
<Serolos> das ist zwar mehr oder minder ganz neu (da nie verwendet)  aber das könnte ich booten
<apollo13> was hat das nun mit deinem problem zu tun?
<Serolos> lässt sich auf windows die MySQL version las exe leichter installieren?
<serenity> nein
<apollo13> da fragst du wohl im falschen channel^^
<Serolos> weil ich vermute dass das mit mysql auf windows leichter machbar ist dass ich sagte Version X 
<Serolos> apollo13, naja kuck, es geht um ne Problemlösung,  nicht darum dass ich Windows verwenden will
<Serolos> bin Linux treu seit ich 16 bin :)
<apollo13> wie gesagt, du fragst wohl die falschen, wir kennen uns mit windows nicht aus
<sx> hi, ich suche eine möglichkeit das alte notify-osd theme von ubuntu 9.04 zu benutzen (schwarz abgerundet, leicht transparent), hat da jemand ne idee wie ich das mach?
<tm> Serolos: was trotzdem nichts damit zu tun hat, das hier ein ubuntu channel ist, frag mal im mysql oder windows channel
<sx> (oder besser wo ich es finde)
<serenity> Serolos: lenny in ner VM installieren und dann http://astbss.org/how-to-install-mysql-5.0.77-on-debian-lenny
<Serolos> serenity, Danke gute idee!
<serenity> und Fragen dazu in #debian, nicht hier. Danke.
<Serolos> ok
<Serolos> Danke, ich bin kurz weg
<Mojo4> weiß jemand wie ich aus dem dokumentbetrachter heraus mit gtklp drucken kann
<kirsten> hi, ich habe mir MLDonkey samt GUI installiert, aber leider bekomme ichs nicht eingerichtet. ich muss bei den Einstellungen irgendetwas eintragen, weiss aber leider nicht was :( kann mir hier jemand helfen?
<k1l> kirsten: ist das im wiki artikel nicht erklärt?
<kirsten> nein, damit kam ich leider nicht weiter :(
<k1l> kirsten: und du musst schon genauer werden, wenn man dir helfen soll
<kirsten> ok, ich bin in den Settings, dort kann ich einen Proxy eintragen, aber welchen?
<TheInfinity> gehst du via proxy ins netz?
<kirsten> http://localhost:4080  ?
<k1l> kirsten: brauchst du einen proxy?
<ppq> kirsten, wenn du das nicht weißt, sehr wahrscheinlich keinen
<kirsten> nein eigentlich gehe ich über meinen Brouser ins netz
 * TheInfinity vermutet ja dass er das mit dem port forwarding net hinbekommen hat
<k1l> dann brauchst du auch keinen proxy (wenn du nichtmal weisst was das ist)
<kirsten> gut, aber irgendetwas muss ich ja einstellen, damit er kontakt zu anderen servern ausnimmt, oder?
<k1l> aber nicht bei proxy
 * k1l kennt nun die mldonkey optionen nicht auswendig
<kirsten> ok, dann hätte ich noch Client
<kirsten> scheinbar muss ich mich irgendwo registrien lassen, weil man dort einen Hostname und ein Passwort eingeben kann. Nur weiss ich leider nicht wo
<serenity> kirsten: es wäre besser, wenn du dich erstmal in edonkey einliest, bevor du wahllos irgendwelche Einstellungen vornimmst
<kirsten> ich habe da schon eine Menge gelesen, aber ich les einfach noch mal weiter
<TheInfinity> kirsten: http://www.mldonkey.org/wiki/index.php/Hauptseite <-- hier ist des wiki wo du jede einzelne einstellung erklärt bekommst
<serenity> schickt euch die Dateien dir ihr tauschen wollt doch per Mail ;)
<kirsten> also was ich nicht verstehe: Webinterface - per Browser http://127.0.0.1:4080 kann auf das HTTP-interface zugegriffen werden  . wenn ich  http://127.0.0.1:4080  eingebe, passiert bei mir aber nichts!
<serenity> bitte, bitte lies: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Forwarding
<apollo13> serenity: filme sind doch zu groß für mail?!
<serenity> apollo13: Filme würde ich generell nicht über ein Netz wie edonkey und co austauschen.
<serenity> ;)
<Koegs> wird hier ernsthaft über Filme verteilen er edonkey diskutiert?
<Koegs> s/er/per
<serenity> es hieß nur "Dateien"
<Koegs> wenn man dateien ini einem geschlossenen nutzerkreis veteilen will ist edonkey ein denkbar schlechtes protokoll,
<Koegs> der rest ist OT
<DerMicha> moinmoin
<die4you> huhu
<DerMicha> ich hab ein per alien von rpm zu *.deb convertiertes paket installiert, dies ist unter dem namen storman auch im synaptic zu finden, doch in der komandozeile wird der befehl nicht gefunden
<DerMicha> das programm heist eigendlich adaptec storage manager
<Fuchs> DerMicha: dann schau mal mit dpkg, welche Dateien das mitliefern
<Fuchs> DerMicha: ggf. Gross- und Kleinschreibung, oder die binary ist nicht in $PATH
<k1l> k.a. wo es sich reingeballert hat, aber es wird halt nicht in $PATH drin sien
<DerMicha> ok, ich schau mal
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<RedNifre> Wie durchsuche ich das gesamte Dateisystem nach einer Datei?
<RedNifre> Oder weiß einer von euch zufällig wo eclipse.ini liegt?
<bullgard4> locate
<RedNifre> danke
<RedNifre> Was sind denn "globbing characters"?
<bullgard4> RedNifre: (Die gesuchte Datei darf aber nicht erst nach heute morgen dorthin gelangt sein.)
<RedNifre> Die Datei sollte theoretisch schon ein paar Wochen alt sein.
<RedNifre> super, die Datei gibt's sogar zwei mal. >:|
<bullgard4> RedNifre: The use of wildcard characters or arguments in commands to greatly increase the amount of data requested. Example: Dir *.*
<RedNifre> Was möchtest du mir damit sagen?
<RedNifre> Warum funktioniert das hier nicht?: locate -b '\eclipse.ini' | cat
<bullgard4> RedNifre: Du hast eine Frage gestellt, und ich habe sie beantwortet.
<floogy> RedNifre, das ist globbing
<floogy> RedNifre, google da mal nach
<RedNifre> globbing heißt also "sorgt für mehr Suchergebnisse"?
<RedNifre> okay okay.
<RedNifre> Mit dem Befehl hatte ich vor, mir den Inhalt aller Dateien, die von locate gefunden werden, anzuzeigen. Warum passiert da nichts?
<floogy> RedNifre, http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Aglobbing
<RedNifre> Ja, danke, ich habe es verstanden.
<floogy> RedNifre, Wahrscheinlich weil globbing sich nur auf die Suchmenge bezieht und kein pager ist
<RedNifre> Das verstehe ich nicht.
<bullgard4> RedNifre: Wahrscheinlich hast Du keine Datei mit dem Namen »\eclipse.ini«.
<floogy> RedNifre, Was hattest Du denn noch mal eingegeben?
<RedNifre> Ich meine, locate hat als Ausgabe zwei Zeilen mit jeweils einem Dateipfad drin. Warum kann ich die nicht per pipe an cat weitergeben.
<RedNifre> locate -b '\eclipse.ini' | cat
<RedNifre> Also, die Dateien werden doch gefunden.
<RedNifre> Ich möchte sie nur komfortabel in einem Befehl auf der Kommandozeile ausgeben.
<RedNifre> Warum klappt das so nicht?
<ppq> wie wär's mit cat `locate blablub`?
<RedNifre> Hört sich nett an, wusste gar nicht dass das geht. Und warum geht es mit dem pipe nicht?
<floogy> RedNifre, wahrscheinlich ist locates Ausgabe nix für pipes
<RedNifre> Und wie verschachtel ich '
<RedNifre> Achso, ich kann auch ` benutzen?
<k1l> RedNifre: das wäre wohl eher was für #bash
<RedNifre> Also `locate -b '\bla'`
<RedNifre> hmkay.
<floogy> RedNifre, $(<ausdruck>) ist besser als Backticks
<RedNifre> Also cat $(locate -b '\dateiname') oder wie?
<RedNifre> und ich nehme an cat $(locate -b $(\dateiname)) würde auch gehen?
<floogy> RedNifre, ja
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank, wieder was gelernt.
<floogy> deshalb ist's auch besser
<ppq> was soll der befehl \dateiname denn ausgeben? ist dateiname ein script? wozu eigentlich das \? *nicht durchsteig*
<RedNifre> Gibt es eigentlich auch irgendwo ein Ubuntu-Anfänger-Tutorial für Leute, die noch nie Computer benutzt haben? Ich finde immer nur Guides, die von Windows übernommenes Vorwissen (Dateien, Ordner, Fenster...) vorraussetzen. Ideal wäre es, wenn ich einfach einem Anfänger Ubuntu installiere und eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop lege und sage "Da musst du drauf klicken, da steht alles drin".
<RedNifre> \ unterbindet das globbing.
<RedNifre> Ich habe ja nach einem exakten Dateiname gesucht.
<RedNifre> Die Syntax stammt direkt aus dem Beispiel der man page.
<RedNifre> ...und hat auch genau so funktioniert wie sie soll.
<floogy> ,Grundlagen? RedNifre ??
<shetlandpony> Sorry floogy, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber GrundlagenRedNifre
<floogy> hä
<floogy> ,Grundlagen? RedNifre 
<shetlandpony> RedNifre, Grundlagen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<floogy> Keine Ahnung ob die etwas voraussetzen.
<RedNifre> Nein, das ist ja genau das was ich meine: Alles Windowswissen wird vorrausgesetzt.
<RedNifre> Ich dachte eigentlich an einen totalen Anfängerguide, der erst mal Konzepte wie Programme, Dateien etc. erklärt.
<RedNifre> Da finde ich aber nur welche für Windows.
<floogy> hm
<floogy> http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/ch01.html
<floogy> Wir setzen in diesem Buch voraus, daß Sie mit einem PC, auf dem zum Beispiel Windows 95 oder eine andere Unix-Version läuft, hinreichend vertraut sind und daß Sie bereit sind, ein bißchen zu experimentieren und zu hacken, um das System in Betrieb zu nehmen.
<floogy> :(
<serenity> ,ot
<Koegs> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<serenity> ahja
<floogy> sorry
<floogy> Fand RedNifres Fragestellung grad' interessant...
<serenity> mag sein, aber nicht hier
<floogy> serenity, hab's ja kapiert
<frebas> hallo, ich möchte für ein offline netzwerk ein apt-repository mirrorn, reicht es dafür die ordner die ich mit dem webbrowser im repository sehe zu kopieren oder fehlt da was? Müssen die Daten dann nur mit einem http/ftp-server im netzwerk freigegeben werden?
<serenity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-mirror
<Koegs> frebas, ich habe folgende Anleitung benutzt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-Mirror
<frebas> apt-mirror habe ich schon ausprobiert, aber so wäre es für einfacher
<pog> ich hatte (habe immer noch im GUI) ein apt auth problem. Auf der cmdline half das gemaess dropbox infoinfo .sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 5044912E^C
<floogy> ,APTonCD? frebas
<shetlandpony> Sorry floogy, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber APTonCD
<pog> komisch, dass die GUI-Aktualisierung immer noch die gleiche FMSG zeigt.
<floogy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APTonCD
<frebas> bei einem download manager wäre mehr komfort
<floogy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen/Apt-Cacher-ng
<frebas> ich würde am liebsten die ordner mit einem download manager herunterladen, aber danke für die aufmerksamkeit
<ring0> zum überschreiben den freien speicherplatzes meiner home partition mit nullen, kann ich doch einfach dd nutzen, ohne in irgendwelche probleme zu laufen oder habe ich hier etwas übersehen?
<rumpel_> ring0, den "freien" speicherplatz?
<ring0> rumpel_, jo, den freien. würde hierzu eine datei mit dd erzeugen, die auf maximale größe anwächst und anschließend wieder gelöscht wird
<pog> ring0: es gibt aber auch tools http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_sicher_l%C3%B6schen, null wuerde ich glaube nicht nehmen, wenn's ganz sicher sein soll.
<ring0> pog, ja, prinzipiell könnte man auch sfill nehmen. das dauert mir für einen ersten test aber zu lange. deswegen wollte ich erstmal nur "nullen"
<rumpel_> ring0, "ohne Probleme" würde ich zumindest nicht garantieren... aber wenn, dann dürften die nach dem löschen der datei wohl wieder behoben sein.
<pog> ja, fuer Enduser recht das, denke ich. 
<pog> vermutlich muss man nach dem ausnullen einer Parition natuerlich das Filesystem wieder erstellen.
<ring0> also, z.b. dd if=/dev/null of=/home/tmp bs=4k?
<pog> sollte aber meiner Meinung nach gehen. 
<ring0> pog, es soll ja nicht die ganze partition, sonder nur der freie speicherplatz genullt werden
<pog> du kannst gerad ein dd auf die /dev/sda. machen
<ring0> kann ich, will ich aber nicht
<pog> ah nur das homeverzeichnis..
<rumpel_> pog, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_remanence#Feasibility_of_recovering_overwritten_data
<shetlandpony> rumpel_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/ycneh58 | Data remanence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<floogy> frebas, https://alioth.debian.org/forum/forum.php?forum_id=2898&group_id=2
<pog> also man muss schon etwas wissen, was man macht :-)
<floogy> frebas, http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<sdx23> ring0: aus /dev/null kommt nichts raus.
<ring0> sdx23, ups /dev/zero
<ring0> :)
<pog> /dev/randon oder sowas.
<frebas> floogy: also so wie ich das gelesen habe besteht ein repository nur aus den ordnern und dateien
<ring0> pog, es ging um nullen, nicht um zufallszahlen (egal ob random oder urandom)
<pog> ich kann mir vorstellen,w enn man es mit einem ZUfallswert auffuellen wuerde, ist der restaurierungaufwand sehr hoch.
<pog> o.k.
<floogy> frebas, Ja, die sind aber strict organisiert und es gibt packages.gz etc.
<floogy> http://apt-offline.alioth.debian.org/
<floogy> apt-offline can fully update/upgrade your disconnected Debian box without the need of connecting it to the network. 
<sdx23> pog: Genauso hoch wie mit Nullen, bei den aktuellen Platten. Aber falls man das diskutieren wollen sollte, würde sich der Offtopic-Channel besser eigenen als hier :)
<frebas> ich habe das ja installiert, aber es ist etwas blöd für mich, z.b. ist das internet für alle anderen rechner nicht mehr zu gebrauchen
<floogy> frebas, wahrscheinlich musst Du die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten wie z.B. apt-offline und apt-proxy miteinander kombinieren? ka
<frebas> ich schau dann nochmal weiter...
<pog> sdx23: ja, ist ein spezialgebiet. aber der Nachbar wird wohl kaum tausende von Euros aufwerfen, um ev. eine alte Steuererklaerung zu finden, es sei denn der Vorbesitzer ware irgendwie Binladen.
<pog> ich persoenlich wuesste nicht, wie ich eine ausgenullte Platte wieder mit normalen Mitteln lesen koennte.
<hudo> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Ubuntu (lucid) auf Thinkpad T42
<k1l> ,hcl? hudo 
<shetlandpony> hudo: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<dadrc> ansonsten ist das ne metafrage... wenn du ein konkretes problem hast, frag danach. macht es einfacher, dir zu helfen
<k1l> hudo: gibts auch nen thinkwiki.org (oder so)
<ring0> nachdem ich den freien speicherplatz mit einer durch dd erzeugten mit nullen gefüllen datei überschrieben habe, sollte es doch reichen, die erzeugte datei einfach mit rm zu löschen oder sollte ich diese dann wiederum mit shred bzw. wipe löschen?
<sdx23> ring0: rm reicht
<ring0> sdx23, top dank dir
<ring0> hätte ich statt dd das kommando sfill mit der gutmann methode genutzt, hätte das bestimmt bis morgen gedauert bis 40gb überschrieben worden wären
<hudo> dadrc, funktionieren auch die "Media-Tasten" mit lucid ?
<dadrc> hudo: keine ahnung, bei meinem t60 ja
<Fuchs> hudo: www.thinkwiki.org
<ring0> wenn ich - auf die gleiche weise wie eben - den freien speicherplatz der root-partition überschreiben möchte, sollte ich das evtl. von einer live-cd aus durchführen? ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das system unbenutzbar wird, wenn es keinen root-speicherplatz mehr hat. außerdem gabs da nicht etwas, das ein teil des dateisystems für root reserviert ist und sowieso nicht vollgeschrieben werden kann?
<rumpe1> ring0, liveCD wäre vielleicht wirklich keine schlechte idee
<floogy> ring0, Du willstfreien Speicherplatz überschreiben,der aber frei bleiben soll?
<sash_> ich versteh die ganze komische aktion auch nicht... wenn ich nich will, dass einer irgendwas lesen kann, mach ich ne verschluesselung und das thema ist durch
<ring0> floogy, nein, der freie speicherplatz wird durch dd befüllt und anschließend wird die dadruch erzeugte datei gelöscht
<ring0> sash_, verschlüsselung in form von luks hab ich für mein komplettes system
<sash_> dann versteh ich die aktion erst recht nicht
<sash_> was bezweckst du?
<sash_> das ist sinnlos 
<ring0> falls jemand auf mein entschlüsseltes system zugriff bekommen sollte, könnte er keine dateien aus dem freien speicherplatz recovern
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: also das ist mal so richtiger nonsens.
<sash_> bruaha
<ring0> sicher?
<LetoThe2nd> absolut.
<ring0> wieso?
<ring0> :)
<floogy> LetoThe2nd, ist das bei ext fs so?
<floogy> ext3fsundel
<LetoThe2nd> angenommen, ich würde _ernsthaft_ versuchen, dich anzugreifen, glaubst du da würde mich sowas aufhalten? und für die restlichen scriptkiddies reicht luks völlig.
<floogy> o.ä. funktionieren die nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> floogy: die ganze vertiedigungsstruktur ist nonsens, da sie von falschen annahmen ausgeht.
<floogy> ka, hab's nicht verfolgtt, war afk
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: jemand, der imstande ist diese dateifragmente im freien festspeicher sinnvoll auszuwerten ist mit absoluter sicherheit _nicht_ drauf angewiesen, sondern klaut dir die daten schon lange vorher unterm popo weg. an stellen, wo das deutlich einfacher geht.
<floogy> ring0, luks ist doch schon Datensalat, weshalb noch mal mit dd den freien platz randomisieren oder nullen?
<sash_> wie war das mit "a cryptoners dream" auf xkcd.org?
<sash_> cryptonerd meinte ich
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, na gut, das hört sich schon logisch an
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: exakt.
<floogy> ring0, Trotz luks sollte das System sicher vor Angriffen sein.
<ring0> floogy, wieso trotz luks? wohl eher gerade wegen luks
<LetoThe2nd> so truecrypt und luks sind schon ok, dann kann jemand der zufällig drankommt nicht gleich alles lesen (vorannahme: die kiste ist aus bzw. die container nicht geöffnet). aber wie gesagt - nem ernsthaften angriff aus der echten welt (und nicht aus paranoiden theoretischen vorstellungen) haben die beiden auch nicht viel entgegenzusetzen.
<LetoThe2nd> quasi böse ausgedrückt: daten-vor-script-kiddies-verstecker.
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, :)
<floogy> Wenn ich mich bei Dir reinhacke, die User-Rechte habe um auf den Schlüssel und damit container zuzugreifen?
<LetoThe2nd> "reinhacken". sicha.
<floogy> Icgh mein alos skiptkiddy oder so ... :D
<rumpe1> man kann auch gezwungen werden, passworte zu verraten
<KojiroAK> http://xkcd.com/538/
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: xkcd hat soooo recht. und für alles andere gibts 50$-keylogger per mailorder.
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, sofern die vorannahme nicht zutrifft, gibt es wohl auch nichts, was man weiter zum absichern nutzen könnte?
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: mea culpa.
<Fuchs> koenntet ihr das bei Zeiten verschieben? Dankeschoen :)  
<ring0> Fuchs, klar :)
<Fuchs> LetoThe2nd: ich will keine Schuldigen, ich will nur, dass es so langsam wieder aufhoert :) 
<oldkid> moin moin
<bullgard> Eine Logdatei ohne Zeitstempel ist ziemlicher Quark, nicht wahr? Warum hat /var/log/pm-powersave.log.1 keine Zeitstempel?
<Fuchs> weil das dafuer zustaendige Programm keine erstellt
<bullgard> (*grml*)
<floogy> bullgard, das gibt's öfters
<bullgard> floogy: Du meinst, shit happens?
<floogy> Nee, blöde logs
<floogy> Obwohl, shit happens natürlich auch.
<Fuchs> ,ot? zum zweiten 
<shetlandpony> zum zweiten: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<die4you> könnt ihr mir sagen warum empaty nach ein schlaf des netbooks nicht mehr verbindet ???
<floogy> Ach Fuchs das waren nicht mal zwei Zeilen...
<Fuchs> die4you: vermutung: networkmanager 
<floogy> Ein bisschen Geduld?
<Fuchs> die4you: besser als Vermutung: logs lesen. ~/.xsession-errors  als Idee
<die4you> ok .. ich schau mal ... danke :)
<bullgard> die4you: Das macht mein Empathy in Maverick auch so. Ein Bug.
<die4you> gut zu wissen, danke bullgard  
<Fuchs> der Vollstaendigkeit halber:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/662766 
<Fuchs> den Workaround koennte man uebrigens ziemlich sicher via dbus skripten 
<bullgard> Fuchs: Danke!
<bullgard> die4you: Ich werde mich bei FEhler #662766 eintragen als ebenfalls Betroffener. Das solltest Du auch tun.
<die4you> kann ich machen ... hab grade die xsession-errors auf ... das teil ist ja ewig lang .... 
<mollitz> Hat jemand eine Programm-Empfehlung für ein Backup-Tool für mich? Ich würde gerne ein paar Ordner in meinem Homeverzeichnis auf meine externe Festplatte sichern, wenn ich diese einstecke
<k1l> ,backup? mollitz 
<shetlandpony> mollitz, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<k1l> mollitz: im planet war auch vor einigen tagen ein beitrag zu "backup auf usb-stick wenn eingesteckt"
<brot> irgendwie will update-grub nichtmehr: "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<brot>  /dev ist gemountet, udev läuft. 
<PBeck> ahoi
<Fuss-im-Ohr> prost
<h32Lg> hi
<h32Lg> habt ihr auch zertifikatprobleme mit pidgin (msn) bzw empathy?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> wir verwenden weder pidgin, noch msn, noch empathy
<apollo13> und wer lesen kann ist entschieden im vorteil (topic, hint hint hint)
<h32Lg> ähm ja
<h32Lg> empathy ist also kein von ubuntu mitgeliefertes programm?
<apollo13> drum muss man es nicht verwende, aber du willst wirklich wirklich wirklich mal das topic lesen
<h32Lg> ne :P
<h32Lg> ich hör auch so auf ;)
<apollo13> ist ja dein msn was nicht geht und nicht meines…
<LupusE> hi
<srtu> sagt mal, wenn ich in /etc/cron.monthly/ ein script ablege, wann genau wird das denn dann ausgeführt?
<Fuchs> srtu: dann, wenn Deine crontab meint, dass Zeit fuer cron.monthly sei 
<srtu> also da steht > 52 6	1 * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron
<srtu> also um 06:52 an jedem ersten?
<Fuchs> sieht so aus 
<srtu> und wenn mein rechner da net an ist?
<Fuchs> ,cron? srtu 
<shetlandpony> srtu, Cron ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> aber da es anacron ist
<Fuchs> tut er das bei der naechsten Moeglichkeit 
<srtu> das wollte ich wissen
<Fuchs> freut mich, dann weisst Du es nun :) 
<srtu> also er versucht dann frühstens um 06:52 an jedem ersten, wenn ich aber erst am 2. den rechner hochfahr führt der das script dann aus
<Fuchs> sollte, ja
<Fuchs> er schreibt das uebrigens auch in die Logdateien
<Fuchs> also kannst Du da auch nachlesen
<srtu> ah ok
<srtu> thx fuchs
<Fuchs> sollte irgendwo im Wiki beschrieben sein, der anacron 
<srtu> das ist nur kurz angedeutet
<srtu> desswegen meine nachfrage
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> ja, sollte sich so wie von Dir beschrieben verhalten, in der Theorie
<srtu> die erste anlaufstelle ist IMMER das wiki, das ist auch einfach nur saugut, also vielen dank an die vielen schreiberlinge
<srtu> "...in der theorie....." hehe
<Fuchs> Du darfst da auch gerne mitschreiben, aber das ist hier Offtopic :)  Danke trotzdem, ich richte es mal am richtigen Ort aus. 
<Scarecraft> huhu ich hab ein problem, hab grad nen ubuntuserver neu aufgesetzt und er spammt nun alle 2-3 sek "*ERROR* DVI-D-1_ probed a monitor but no/invalid EDID 
<Fuchs> jo mei 
<Fuchs> haengt da ein Monitor dran an der Graphikkarte, und was ist das fuer eine? 
<Scarecraft> onboard grafik , ja hängt momentan noch einer dran. Aber am VGA ausgang nicht dvi..hat der auch garnet .. 
<Fuchs> onboard von wem? Intel? 
<Scarecraft> du fragst sachen ..das ist nen standart Acer PC ... kann ich dir grad net sagen ...
<chenlo> hallo leute
<die4you> hi
<chenlo> hat von euch vll einer ne ahnung wie ich mein touchscreen einbinden könnte?
<kltrg> Empathy integriert sich ja so schön in den Umschlag im Gnome-Benachrichtigungsbereich. Kann ich dort auch zB Pidgin reinschieben?
<emryz> hallihallo. was kann ich tun: ich kann auf meinen usb stick nicht mehr schreiben, obwohl er mir gehört und ich ordnerzugriff "dateien erstellen und löschen" habe. nur bei dateizugriff steht "---", kann es auch nicht ändern. und chmod gibt "Read-only file system" aus. was kann ich tun?
<floogy> emryz, Was gibt mount zu dem Stick aus?
<emryz> warte..
<emryz> floggy: "mount: Konnte /media/CED3-8B2D nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab finden"
<LupusE> 'mount' nicht 'mount irgendwas'.
<emryz> /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<emryz> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<emryz> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<emryz> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<emryz> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<emryz> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<emryz> none on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<emryz> none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<emryz> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<emryz> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<emryz> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<emryz> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Deem> ,paste? emryz 
<LupusE> und nun bewerte selbst, wie viel davon sinnvoll ist.
<shetlandpony> emryz: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<emryz> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/stephan/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=stephan)
<emryz> woops
<emryz> sorry
<floogy> hoihoi
<emryz> yup, wollte ich auch, tut mir leid. mousewheel gedrückt ausversehen
<Frickelpit> man drückt nichts ausversehen …
<emryz> wenn man wurstfinger hat aber sowas von
<beaver74>  :)
<floogy> Frickelpit, doch. Ich kenn' das leider auch. Ist m,otorisch bedingt ;)
<LupusE> tolle diskussion ... aber wo ist die zeile mit dem stick?
<floogy> Stimmt, frag' ich mich auch.
<emryz> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/294709/  da. sorry, nun auch mit usb stick ;)
<floogy> emryz, der ist nicht dabei.
<floogy> sdb1?
<floogy> mach halt ein fsck drauf, oder verwende dafür windows. aber fsck sollte reichen.
<emryz> jo, und sr1. ist halt dieses cruzer-autostart wasauchimmer, wird als cd erkannt
<bekks> Nennt man U3, und kann man überschreiben :)
<emryz> genau  ;)
<floogy> ?
<Mojo4> hallo, ich möchte dass wenn ich in einer beliebigen anwendung auf drucken drücke, der Druckdialog von gtklp erscheint, wie mache ich das?
<floogy> dmask=0077 ergibt Verzeichnisse mit no permissions für gruppe und andere.
<LupusE> Mojo4: mig global keybindings?
<Mojo4> LupusE: wie meinst du?
<LupusE> Mojo4: ich meine es gibt fuer ienen windowmanager oder einem desktop environments 'globale keybindings'. da du aber wohl kein kde nurtzt kann ich dir nicht sagen wo du das findest. suche in den einstellungen oder bei google.
<el_nappo_> Ich habe gerade davical installiert, es wird aber nur eine leere Seite angezeigt. Nach dem aufrufen der index.php bekomme ich im Apache error.log: PHP Warning:  require_once(AWLUtilities.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/share/davical/inc/always.php on line 54
<Deem> el_nappo_: dann fehlt wohl dieses datei
<Mojo4> LupusE: ne nutze gnome
<LupusE> el_nappo_: dann solltest du kontrollieren ob /usr/share/davical/inc/always.php da ist und der webuser (www-data) darauf zugreifen darf.
<LupusE> Mojo4: und das aendert an meiner aussage genau was?
<Deem> el_nappo_: und in dieser zeile 54 nachschauen wo den die includete datei liegen soll und ob sie auch da liegt wo der code sie vermutet
<jokrebel> hi
<Moritz> Ich habe gerade meine NTFS HDD (wird über Win7 und Ubuntu als Datenplatte genutzt) über fstab automounten wollen mit folgender zeile (die betr. Partition ist sdb1): /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 ntfs users,defaults,umask=000 0 0 leider klappt das so aber nicht, ich sehe die Platte jetzt weder unter "Orte" noch im Nautilus ni der Seitenleiste.... was habe ich mit dem Befehl verkehrt gemacht?
<LupusE> Moritz: wiki zu mount lesen und nach /media/blah einbinden.
<Mojo4> LupusE: du meinst dass ich mir auf eine tastenkombination den befehl "gtklp" lege?  hab ich das richtig verstanden?
<el_nappo_> www-data gehört jetzt die datei (-rw-r--r--). in der datei steht in der zeile nur require_once("AWLUtilities.php");
<LupusE> Mojo4: warum solltest du das duun? warum legst du den befehl mit den entsprechenden schaltern und optionen nicht auf eine taste. hier eignet sich die print-dtaste, da du diese ja damit belegen wolltest.
<Deem> el_nappo_: dann sollte sie im selben verzeichniss wie die always.php liegen
<LupusE> Deem: und ein installiertes paket zerfetzen, ohne den fehler analysiert zu haben? nicht sehr sinnig.
<Deem> LupusE: warum irgednwas zerfetzen? o_O
<el_nappo_> da ist sie nicht. wie kommt denn das? kommt ja direkt aus den paketquellen
<Deem> el_nappo_: machmal ein locate nach der datei also "locate dateinname"
<Deem> el_nappo_: ausserdem hab ich grade glaube müll verzapft... die müsste im selben ordner wie die index.php liegen
<LupusE> el_nappo_: als erstes willst du mal den apache neuu starten. ggf hat sich was an der php.ini, apache.vonf oder sonstwo veraendert
<el_nappo_> da liegt sie auch nicht. locate AWLUtilities.php gibt nichts aus in einem bestimmen verzeichnis?
<el_nappo_> restart viom apache hat nicht geholfen. immernoch PHP Warning:  require_once(AWLUtilities.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/share/davical/inc/always.php on line 54
<el_nappo_> und PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required 'AWLUtilities.php' (include_path='../inc:0') in /usr/share/davical/inc/always.php on line 54
<Moritz> LupusE, Frage: Wieso muss ich nach /media/bla mounten? Im wiki steht nur, dass diese Datenträger dann auf dem Desktop angezeigt werden, was ich ja garnicht will. /mnt ist da auch als möglichkeit angegeben
<LupusE> el_nappo_: auf launchpad hast du shcon geschaut ob es ein bekannter bug ist, bevor wir uns hier die koepfe heiss rauchen lassen?
<Deem> Moritz: du kannst auch nach /blablub/da/ist/ein/ordner mounten
<el_nappo_> nein, kenn ich garnicht
<Mojo4> LupusE: ich kenn mich mit diesen sachen wenig aus deshalb versteh ich glaub nicht so recht was ich machen soll. unter gnome komme ich mit gconf-editor in der Konfigurationseditor, dort gibt es auch einen eintrag keybindings, eine print-taste oder dergleichen finde ich nirgends
<bekks> el_nappo_: Dein PHP Include Dir ist falsch gesetzt.
<Moritz> Deem, daher war ja die Frage, wieso es /media/bla sein soll....
<Deem> Moritz: vermutlich willkür, oder LupusE hat sich dabei was gedacht, aber eigentlich kannst du es an jede beliebige stelle mounten
<el_nappo_> okay, und wo muss es hin?
<flowlo1> hallo. ich habe heute meinen laptop gebootet und auf einmal wird kein gdm mehr gestartet, er bootet also bis zu den scripts, init-bottom und dann AppArmor meldungen, nur dann wenn normalerweise gdm startet und das login erscheint, bleibt ein schwarzer screen. hab jetzt einen livestick gebootet und meine hdd gemountet. wo soll ich anfangen zu suchen?
<flowlo1> im /var/log/syslog gibts keine fehlermeldung
<bekks> el_nappo_: Es sollte alle Dateien einschliessen, die eingebunden werden. Welche das im Einzelnen sind, weisst nur Du.
<stbamu> Wie kann unter ubuntu 10.10 einen USB-Stick so automatisch gemountet werden, dass scripte ausführbar sind?  Der Stick wird zwar automatisch gemountet, doch fehlt "exec", somit kann ich keine scripte vom Stick starten#
<sdx23> ,fstab? stbamu 
<shetlandpony> stbamu, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<el_nappo_> in der apache datei muss anstat von "php_flag include_path /usr/share/awl/inc" "php_value include_path /usr/share/awl/inc" stehen
<el_nappo_> vielen Dank!
<fundus__> hi, gibt es einen ubuntu installer, mit dem man LUKS full disk encryption machen kann?
<fundus__> ich hab das mal wo gesehen, da hatte man dann hinterher beim booten einen schoenen graphischen bootprompt
<fundus__> glaube das war lucid lynx
<stbamu> mir ist schon klar, dass ich den Stick fest in der fstab eintragen könnte. Kann man das aber nicht generell umstellen, so dass alle sticks automatisch ausführbar gemountet werden? früher konnte man das im gnomeconf-editor ändern
<fundus__> s/bootprompt/passphrase prompt/
<shetlandpony> fundus__, can't find 'bootprompt' in your last line, sorry
<sdx23> stbamu: shetlandpony ist ein bot. Und zu deinem Gnome-Gedings kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich kein Gnome verwende. Sollte allerdings in der Tat irgendwie gehen.
<Moritz> Deem, LupusE: Also passt der Eintrag für die fstab so? /dev/sdb1 /media/Daten -t ntfs -o users,defaults,umask=000 0 0
<Moritz> oder muss ich die UUID eintragen?
<rumpel_> Moritz, UUID ist i.d.R. besser
<Moritz> okay
<rumpel_> gerade bei wechselmedien
<Moritz> rumpel_, aber ansonsten sieht der Eintrag richtig aus?
<rumpel_> Moritz, -t und -o ist eher was für den mount-Befehl
<Moritz> sprich? einfach weglassen und ntfs und die anderen optionen einfach stehen lassen?
<Scaver> hi wo finde ich eine angeschloßene USB Festplatte(ntfs) ?
<sdx23> Moritz: shetlandpony hat vor kurzen nen Link zum Wiki-Artikel der fstab gepostet, da siehst du, wie das auszusehen hat.
<rumpel_> Moritz, habe keine ntfs-partitionen mehr... aber vielleicht heißt das auch ntfs-3g (?) ... guck doch ins wiki
<Moritz> ja ich bin ja gerade dabei den artikel zu lesen, auch den von mount. ist halt rel. viel auch mit den ganzen gruppenrechten etc.
<rumpel_> Moritz, such einfach nach beispielen für fstab + ntfs ... und das einfach mal so als vorlage verwenden
<sash_> Scaver: wenn gemountet mit dem befehl mount, wenn nicht gemountet mit sudo fdisk -l
<Scaver> okay habs fast ich weiß nun dank dir sash_ das es /dev/sdf wahrscheinlich ist. Nun hab ich mount/dev/sdf /mnt/externeHD gemacht aber er sagt mir das ich das Dateisystem angeben soll...wie mache ich das nun ? einfach nen -ntfs dahinter ?
<bekks> fdisk -l angucken und nicht die Platte, sondern die darauf befindliche Partition mounten.
<Scaver> okay habs nun geschaft zu mounten thx
<jokrebel> re …… :-/ Stromausfall
<Moritz> Also ich brauche jetzt doch mal Hilfe mit meiner fstab. Meine Daten-Partition wird jetzt in /mnt/Daten eingehängt, aber sie erscheint nicht unter "Orte" oder in Nautilus in der Seitenleiste. Die fstab lautet jetzt: UUID=0A5248871F7E39F6 /mnt/Daten ntfs umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000,users,auto 0 0; uid und gid habe ich auf 1000 gesetzt weil es sich um ein einbenutzersystem handelt. Was muss ich machen, damit ich die Platte wieder unter "Orte"
<Moritz>  etc. sehe?
<Moritz> PS: Im Verzeichnis /mnt/Daten liegen alle Daten der HDD....
<LupusE> da du meinen ersten hinweis komplett ignorierst kann ich noch hinzugeben, dass man im dolphin mit 'rechter maustaste -> eintrag hinzufuegen' einträge ergaenzen kann,
<Moritz> LupusE, an wen war das jetzt?
<jokrebel> .oO( war da nicht vorhin die Rede von - nicht /mnt sondern /media? )
<Moritz> ja, und?
<LupusE> jokrebel: du luegst doch. in irgendeinem artikel steht irgendwo das geht auch so. habs nicht verstanden, aber das ist so, punkt.
<Moritz> LupusE, ich nehme an das geht an mich ;) Im Wiki-Artikel steht, dass man /mnt oder /media nehmen kann. Der Unterschied sei (zumindest hab ich das so verstanden), dass unter /media dann die Laufwerke AUCH auf dem Desktop angezeigt werden (was ich eig. nicht will). Ist ja gut möglich, dass das nicht stimmt. Aber da es im Wiki steht, dachte ich halt mal, das würde schon stimmen....
<LupusE> Moritz: du kannst so viel text schreiben, wie du willst. aber ich habe es einfach nicht noetig zu diskurtieren. nun hast du shcon 2 vorschlaege ignoriert. damit bin ich raus. good luck.
<timofei> ob die laufwerke unter /media auf dem desktop erscheinen, hängt aber von den einstellungen ab, man kann es auch unterdrücken
<brot> bei update-grub bekomm ich seit neuestem "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)." hat jemand ne idee?
<timofei> kein laufwerk ist als "/" definiert
<timofei> möglicherweise kannst du das ändern, indem du eine installations-cd verwendest
<brot> brot ~ $ mount
<brot> /dev/sda2 on / type btrfs (rw,compress)
<brot> und steht auch so in der fstab
<jokrebel> gn8
<timofei> kann mir jemand helfen: ich habe ubuntu 10.10 neben windows xp installiert und anschliessend xfce; jetzt habe ich ein neues grub, aber es reagiert nicht auf die tastatur, die tastatur scheint überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren, es leuchtet nicht einmal das kleine lämpchen, wenn ich auf num lock oder caps lock drücke. erst wenn ubuntu hochgefahren ist, funktioniert die tastatur. ich komme nicht mehr in windows. was kann ich da machen?
<floogy> timofei, herausfinden welche treiber für die tastatur und maus nötig sind und die initrd anpassen (initramfs/modules && update initramfs -u)
<floogy> ka
<Rochvellon> also ich habe nur probleme beim drucken. drucke ich aus evolution, gimp etc., so werden mir teile des druckbereichs abgeschnitten und auch total falsch platziert. drucke ich eine testseite aus oder aus OOo (original von OO.org), so wird der ausdruck ordentlich zentriert, nichts abgeschnitten
<Rochvellon> dito auch beim scannen. scanne ich etwas mit xsane ein, so wird mir auch alles nach oben verschoben mit dem resultat, dass der obere bereich abgeschnitten wird :/
<Rochvellon> nutze 10.4 + brother mfc 235
<Lemmiwinks> Hallo! Wollte mir Kubuntu parallel zu meinem Ubuntu auf einer anderen Partition installieren. Wo kann ich bei der Installation auswählen, dass kein boot loader installiert werden soll, da ich meinen jetzigen behalten will?
<ppq> Lemmiwinks, um die frage zu beantworten: am ende des installationswizards, bevor die installation dann ausgeführt wird, wird dir nochmal ne zusammenfassung angezeigt. da kannst du dann den bootloader wegstreichen. aber davon mal abgesehen wäre eleganter, wenn du kde testest, indem du die kubuntu live-cd bootest oder dir einfach kubuntu-desktop nachinstallierst. falls es dir nicht gefällt und es wieder runter soll, lies http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopu
<ppq> mgebung_deinstallieren
<ppq> * http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<Rochvellon> Lemmiwinks: du kannst gnome und kde parallel installieren.
<Lemmiwinks> ppq: danke! hatte sowas auch in erinnerung, aber wollte nur nochmal sicher gehen, da beim partitionierungstool dasteht auf welche Festplatte der boot loader geschrieben wird. Ist nach meinem Geschmack ein bisschen unglücklich gelöst worden. Klar könnte ich KDE einfach dazuinstallieren, aber ich wills eigentlich nur mal ausprobieren und dann nicht gleich tausend packages die was mit KDE zu tun haben wieder löschen müssen...
<ppq> Lemmiwinks, wenn du dir den wiki artikel anguckst, reduziert sich das in diesem fall auf copy und paste, da musst du nicht extra ne ganze partition belegen
<ppq> aber gut, deine entscheidung, viel spaß beim testen :)
<ppq> ne live-cd hast du ja, falls du dir nachher beim löschen versehentlich den bootloader kaputtmachst
<Lemmiwinks> ppq: auf der Partition war vorher mal Windows drauf, die opfere ich gerne ;)
<Lemmiwinks> ppq: es wird schon schief gehen
<digitaloktay> ,mp3tag?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mp3tag
<ppq> ,easytag? digitaloktay 
<shetlandpony> digitaloktay, EasyTAG ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EasyTAG - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> sowas?
<digitaloktay> genau  optimal longer \o
<ppq> :)
<Rochvellon> Lemmiwinks: du kannst gerne beide desktops paralell installieren. so kannst du beim loginscreen dann auswählen, ob du mit kde oder mit gnome arbeiten möchtest. vorteil: du hast ohne bastelei sofort zugriff auf deine daten in deinem home-verzeichnis. und wenn du dann die andere partition löschst, kannst du die andere vergrößern, so dass du insgesamt mehr platz für linux hast
<Rochvellon> :/
<deedee> heyho
<deedee> sag mal, kennt wer ne ubuntu-alternative zum windows programm "NetLimiter" ? Also ein Programm, dass alle laufenden Programme in einer Übersicht anzeigt und wieviel traffic es grade verbraucht
<deedee> hab schon trickle und jnettop ausprobiert, aber das ist dann doch was anderes...mir gehts nicht ums limitieren sondern um die übersicht
<ppq> wie wärs mit iftop
<ppq> (inklusive lektüre der manpage natürlich)
<deedee> hm thx schonmal ich schau mal was das ist
<ppq> wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist es das, was du willst :p
<deedee> hm sieht "von weitem" so aus als wär das genauso wie jnettop.... es zeigt die aktiven Verbindungen an...aber halt leider nicht, welches Prgramm grade sendet 
<ppq> ah, habe ich nicht. iftop zeigt keine programme.
<deedee> ;/
<bekks> ntop
<deedee> hm, ich checks mal ab
<deedee> hm das ist eher was fürn webserver oder? der checkt doch im grunde auch nicht welches programm grade traffic verursacht, sondern im grunde nur welcher port grade genutzt wird und schließt daraus auf das programm oder
<ring1> deedee, wie wärs mit jnettop
<bekks> lsof -i und du siehst die programme, und die von ihnen geöffneten ports.
<deedee> jnettop kann das auch nicht, hab ich grade aktiv am laufen
<hudo> habe lucid, und wenn ton bei firefox ist, geht ryhtmbox nur noch lautlos *fg* , Tonmaessig wird alsa benutzt
<bekks> hudo: Tritt bei Flash auf, ja?
<deedee> bekks: lsof -i kannt ich noch nicht ;-) sowas hab ich gesucht ;P
<bekks> lsof -i listet aber keinen Traffic.
<ring1> deedee, dann brauchst du nethogs :)
<ring1> deedee, http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_VN8zHqq8Ns8/TH0QTXiCLFI/AAAAAAAADcM/8SaeTgNADnk/s1600/Nethogs.png
<shetlandpony> ring1's url: http://tinyurl.com/37kgsg9
<hudo> bekks, hm, das ist ein java-programm/applet, weiss nicht ob das flash ist
<dominik> ahoi @all
<digitaloktay> ja da hilft pulseaudio killen
<bekks> Java ist kein Flash. Aber multimedial mindestens genau so schlimm.
<digitaloktay> @ hudo 
<bekks> digitaloktay: Das ist doch quatsch :) 
<digitaloktay> dieses problem hatte vorhin auch
<deedee> oha, ring1, das probier ich auch mal
<deedee> thx
<digitaloktay> hab pulse gekillt dann gings wieder
<bekks> digitaloktay: Dadurch wird das Applet kein bisschen besser :)
<ring1> deedee, bitte schön
<dominik> ich habe folgendes problem, ich habe daten von meinem alten rechner auf nen stick geschaufelt, den auch ungemountet, allerdings scheinbar zu früh abgezogen 
<hudo> koennen denn nicht 2 programme gleichzeitig tonausgabe beanspruchen ?
<ring1> deedee, ist auch in den offiziellen paketquellen
<dominik> kennt jemand am besten ein grafisches tool zum wiederherstellen der dateien?
<deedee> jepp, schon installiert und werds jetzt ausprobieren ;)
<k1l> hudo: wenn deine hardware kein hardwaremixing kann muss es dein soundserver/software. 
<floogy> dominik, photorec in paket testdisk? recoverjpeg ?
<dominik> hm testdisk hats nicht geschafft 
<hudo> k1l, kann ich das irgendwie rausfinden, ob meine hardware das kann oder nicht ?
<dominik> recoverjpeg sollte ich versuchen es sind zumeist bilder
<dominik> floogy, dankeschön 
<hudo> dominik, bei testdisk ist doch auch ein programm dabei das eher auf bilder spezialisiert ist
<hudo> vielleicht photorec oder wie das hieß
<dominik> nun das waren auch handyvideos 
<dominik> also ich hätt gern alles wiederhergestellt
<deedee> yeah NetHogs war das was ich gesucht hab, nochmal big thx @ ring1
<ring1> deedee, gerne
<floogy> dominik, foremost gddrescue gpart magicrescue
<floogy> photorec kann auch viele andere Dateien wiederherstellen, testdisk eventuell alles.
<Moritz> Ich habe jetzt meine Win7-Partition mit Hilfe der fstab autogemountet, weil dort meine Firefox -und Thunderbird-Profile liegen und ich die auf Win7 und Ubuntu nutzen will. Die Partition ist auch eingehängt (zumindest ist das eject-Zeichen daneben), aber wenn ich Firefox/Thunderbird öffnen will, findet er die Profile trotzdem nicht. Was könnte da in der fstab verkehrt sein?
<bekks> Nichts.
<bekks> Aber Firefox / Thunderbird weiß nicht, dass es da Profile gibt.
<Moritz> doch, ich habe die ja erst in der Konsole über firefox -profilemanager gestartet und die entsprechenden profile dort ausgewählt.
<Moritz> wenn ich den Eintrag in der fstab auskommentiere und einfach manuell einhänge, klappt es ja
<bekks> Wie sieht der fstab Eintrag denn aus?
<Moritz> /dev/disk/by-uuid/F4C0C45BC0C425A8 /media/Win7 ntfs umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000,users,auto 0 0
<kweck> Servus
<Rochvellon> also ich habe nur probleme beim drucken. drucke ich aus evolution, gimp etc., so werden mir teile des druckbereichs abgeschnitten und auch total falsch platziert. drucke ich eine testseite aus oder aus OOo (original von OO.org), so wird der ausdruck ordentlich zentriert, nichts abgeschnitten
<k1l> ,datenmigration? Moritz 
<shetlandpony> Moritz, Datenmigration ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenmigration
<Rochvellon> dito auch beim scannen. scanne ich etwas mit xsane ein, so wird mir auch alles nach oben verschoben mit dem resultat, dass der obere bereich abgeschnitten wird :/
<kweck> Ich war gerade per vnc auf einem anderen rechner als scheinbar vino abgestürzt ist. Per ssh komme ich noch auf den Rechner, aber wie starte ich dort jetzt vino neu um wieder an den Desktop zu kommen?
<k1l> Moritz: mach es so, wie es dort beschrieben ist. das klappt bei mir so wunderbar. man muss nur mit den versionen und den aktualisierungen aufpassen
<Moritz> es funktioniert bei mir ja auch problemlos. Es geht nur nicht wenn ich die Partition per automount einhänge. Wenn ich es manuell mache, funktioniert es wunderbar
<k1l> ist denn nen fehler in der fstab? klingt ja fast so
<Moritz> ja deswegen habe ich sie ja oben gepostet
<Moritz> k1l, bekks: /dev/disk/by-uuid/F4C0C45BC0C425A8 /media/Win7 ntfs umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000,users,auto 0 0
<Moritz> angekommen?
<k1l> kommt denn bei mount -a nen fehler? oder in den logs? dmesg?
<dominik> thx floogy 
<Moritz> k1l, nein mount -a lief problemlos. auch beim booten kommt kein fehler
<Moritz> irgendwie wird die partition ja auch eingehängt, aber halt nicht "korrekt", vielleicht auch die falschen rechte?
<k1l> Moritz: warum user und gid auf 1000?
<Moritz> k1l, habe ich im WIKI so gelesen, dass das sinnvoll wäre für einbenutzer-systeme
<Rochvellon> hat dein angelegtes profil unter linux auch gid und uid 1000?
<Moritz> uid ist 1000, gid dachte ich wäre äquivalent? oder wie finde ich das raus?
<Rochvellon> unter system -> systemverwaltung -> benutzer und gruppen
<floogy> dominik, sind die Daten wieder da?
<Moritz> Rochvellon, ja gid und uid sind 1000
<dominik> floogy, nein ich belese mich noch 
<dominik> muss das dann aber morgen machen hab den stick nicht dabei 
<floogy> ah, viel Glück
<dominik> werde aber berichten ;)
<dominik> geh nun auch schlafen 
<dominik> halb 7 ist die nacht wieder rum 
<dominik> gn8 @all
<floogy> nacht
<papachaotica> namd, ich habe eine kleine frage zum sed syntax ich möchte eine pfadangabe in vim ändern mehrfach von 192.168.1.200:/liv/image in 192.168.1.200:/nfsroot/voyage
<Rochvellon> also ich habe nur probleme beim drucken. drucke ich aus evolution, gimp etc., so werden mir teile des druckbereichs abgeschnitten und auch total falsch platziert. drucke ich eine testseite aus oder aus OOo (original von OO.org), so wird der ausdruck ordentlich zentriert, nichts abgeschnitten
<Rochvellon> dito auch beim scannen. scanne ich etwas mit xsane ein, so wird mir auch alles nach oben verschoben mit dem resultat, dass der obere bereich abgeschnitten wird :/
<papachaotica> hab's gefunden :%s/live\/image/nfsroot\/voyage
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-23
<luchs> Rochvellon: Wie sieht denn in gimp die Druckvorschau aus? Du kannst auch eigene Drucker mit "Print with Gutenprint" einrichten.
<Rochvellon> luchs: eigentlich normal
<luchs> hmm
<Rochvellon> luchs: das verwirrt mich auch ein wenig
<Rochvellon> luchs?
<Rochvellon> so, habe jetzt mal den treiber aus den quellen installiert und jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren
<luchs> Sehr merkwürdig :D
<Rochvellon> luchs, ich hatte den mal manuell installiert gehabt und hatte eigentlich keine probleme auch mit upgrades des systems. und nun las ich gerade, dass für brother drucker nun auch treiber in den repos sind.
<Rochvellon> jetzt sehen die ausdrucke auch aus evolution gut aus, bis auf eine sache: es wird weiterhin nur eine seite gedruckt
<luchs> Was für ein Brother genau?
<Rochvellon> mfc 235c, luchs
<Rochvellon> auch in der vorschau wird nur eine seite sichtlich gemacht, obwohl dort steht, dass es die mail eine weitere seite im ausdruck benötigt
<bullgard4> Der Ubuntu-Rechner 1 hat sich nach dem Befehl Indicator Applet Session > Hibernate aufghängt. Auf dem Bildschirm steht "s2disk: Snapshotting system." Er führt den Vorgang »HIbernate« nicht zu Ende. Ich kann auf der Tastatur Zeichen eingeben, die der Bildschirm anzeigt.  Ich kann den Rechner 1 nicht erreichen vom Rechner 2 im selben LAN-Segment mittels '~$ ssh 192.168.178.29'. Kann man noch...
<bullgard4> ...etwas zur Rettung versuchen, oder bleibt nur die Magische SysRequest-Taste? 
<black_> moin alle
<black_> ich will mein desktop-pc als hardware (wlan) router benutzen, wie mach ich das am besten ?
<LetoThe2nd> ,router? black_, lesen
<shetlandpony> black_, lesen, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<LetoThe2nd> black_: dazu brauchst wahrscheinlichen noch hostapd oder wie das ding heisst.
<LetoThe2nd> genau, so heissts. dann hasst du ja alle nötigen buzzwords.
<black_> LetoThe2nd, ich kenn mich mit netzwerken nicht gut aus. Situation ist folgende : Mein Desktop-Pc ist am Lankabel angeschlossen, hab ein Wlan-Stick (usb) noch angeschlossen, jetzt möchte ich, das ich mit Laptop ins internet komme, ohne den unsicheren Ad-Hoc modus zu verwenden, hab flüchtig was gelesen, das ich mit ner einstellung (Infrastruktur) angeblich was anfangen kann, geht das so ohne probs ?
<LetoThe2nd> black_: keine ahnung.
<LetoThe2nd> black_: die mir bekannten buzzwords hab ich dir genannt. deatils muss ich mir selbst jeweils ergooglen/erlesen, also kann ich dazu keine präziseren antworten liefern.
<black_> okay, ein versuch wahrs wet, danke dir ;)
<Lufti> juhu
<Lufti> Ich habe meine ~/.bashrc erweitert und unten als letzte zeile ein "source /usr/bin/tsocks" eingetragen. Irgendwie scheint der damit probleme zu haben, denn bashrc bleibt ohne meldung hängen und ich komme erst mit STRG+C in die Console. Gebe ich den Befehl direct in das Terminal ein, klappt alles wie gewünscht.
<Lufti> Habt ihr eine Idee?
<rumpe1> Lufti, hmm... vielleicht mit "source.... &"?
<Lufti> rumpe1: das geht nicht, da das dann nicht für das aktuelle terminal gillt
<rumpe1> Lufti, ich denke mal, daß es daran liegt, daß tsocks nicht terminiert... oder terminiert das, wenn man es manuell startet?
<rumpe1> und inwiefern hängt das von der aktuellen shell ab?
<Lufti> es terminiert und tut, was es soll, wenn ich es direkt im Terminal eingebe
<Lufti> in der bashrc nicht
<radoe> Lufti: wenn ich /usr/bin/tsocks richtig interpretiere hast du damit eine Endlosschleife geschaffen. Du musst ein "source /usr/bin/tsocks on" machen.
<Lufti> ich brauche das, damit ich den "tsocks -on" befehl nutzen kann und alle cmds, die ich eingebe, als "tsocks cmd" ausgeführt werden
<Lufti> radoe: dann kommt die Fehlermeldung "exec nicht gefunden" und das Terminal wird komplett geschlossen.
<Lufti> die fehlermeldung blitzt nur kurz auf. Vielleicht verlese ich mich auch.
<radoe> Lufti: tsocks ohne Parameter startet eine neue Shell, diese liest deine .bashrc, diese startet tsocks, dieses startet eine neue shell, diese liest deine .bashrc, diese startet tsocks, ...
<radoe> Lufti: es ist -on statt on.
<Lufti> radoe: Das ändert nichts. mit -on oder on gibts nen Terminal close
<Lufti> tsocks -on funktioniert nur, wenn ich vorher "source /usr/bin/tsocks" eingebe.
<Lufti> steht so auch in der man
<Lufti> kurz reconnect
<s0nic_> hi
<floogy> moin
<Alfred> ich habe ein *plötzlich* aufgetretenes Problem mit meinem WLAN. Es handelt sich um einen normalen Desktop-PC in den ich vor vielen Monaten schon eine WLAN-Karte eingebaut hatte, die immer klaglos lief. Heute plötzlich tat sie das nicht mehr. Nachdem ich verschiedenes versucht hatte (Abmelden, Neustart, Funknetzwerk prüfen, bearbeiten, den Router resetten, an der Antenne wackeln und letztlich sogar WPA/WPA2 am Rechner deaktivieren) bin ich
<Alfred>  ratlos, was zu tun sein könnte.
<Alfred> Welche Infos braucht ihr noch von mir und was könnte ich tun?
<Alfred> (Ich bin jetzt momentan mit einem 15 Meter langen Kabel angeschlossen)
<bullgard4> Alfred: "<ubottu>	Alfred: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alfred> bullgard4, ich komme von hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan
<bullgard4> Alfred: Du sagst, Du kommst von "da". Aber Du hast nicht gemacht, was Dir dort geraten wurde. Bitte geh also die Ratschläge durch, die dort gemacht wurden und berichte genau, welche Befolgung der Ratschläge zu welchem Ergebnis geführt hat.
<Alfred> bullgard4, ich hatte gerade einen anruf und war afk. Soll ich von hier step2 ausführen und pastebinnen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<bullgard4> Alfred: ja, das ist eine gute Vorgehensweise.
<Alfred> bullgard4, er holt jetzt natürlich eine menge zeug, das kann länger dauern, es ist eine sehr schmalbandige Verbindung hier
<Alfred> bullgard4, ist durch, ab wo willst du die erbebnisse gepostet (du willst evtl. nicht die abt-get durchlaufmitteilungen)?
<Alfred> bullgard4, ich glaub ich weiß ab wo es sinnvoll ist zu pasten
<bullgard4> Alfred: Ich weiß nicht auswendig, was für Meldungen er alle ausgibt. Ich habe den Eindruck, daß ich sie schneller überfliegen kann auf ihre Relevanz hin als Du. Also nopaste sie bitte alle.
<Alfred> ok, ich mach ein neus paste auf
<Alfred> bullgard4, hier ist es: http://pastebin.com/BCqvDEbp
<bullgard4> Alfred: Das hat ein paar Pakete aktualisiert und dann verschiedene Statusmeldungen ausgegeben. Ich habe dort auf die Schnelle keinen Fehler entdecken können. Geht Dein WLAN eventuell nun schon?
<Alfred> bullgard, ich ziehe mal den Stecker des Catkabels und gucke, bin solange natürlich afk
<bullgard4> Ja, mach mal.
<Gipse> moin moin
<Alfred> Nein, nichts geht. Das Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.8 erkennt auch kein WLAN mehr. Allenfalls kann ich unter Verbindungen bearbeiten über den Netzwerkreiter "Funknetzwerk" an das WLAN ran, dort ist es noch. 
<Alfred> bullgard4, s.o.
<Alfred> (heute nachmittag steht mir wieder ein Laptop mit WLAN zur verfügung, wenn der geht, weiß ich hunderprozentig sicher dass WLAN vom Router (lampe leuchtet grün) funktioniert.
<Alfred> bullgard4, noch irgendein Ansatzpunkt, was es plötzlich sein könnte?
<bullgard4> Alfred: Nach dem, was ich aus dem Nopaste herausgelesen habe, sind wichtige Grundlagen für WLAN auf Deinem Computer vorhanden. Die Konfiguration in den höheren Protokollschichten stimmt nicht. 
<sash_> sudo iwlist scan schon irgendwo in nem pastebin?
<Alfred> "Die Konfiguration in den höheren Protokollschichten" ist synonym für "ich hab mich irgendwo verklickt aus Versehen"?, meintest du das bullgard4 ?
<bullgard4> Alfred: ja.
<sash_> Alfred: sudo iwlist scan bitte.
<Alfred> ich zerbrech mir ja auch schon den Kopf, was passiert sein könnte. Ein Hinweis ist, dass der Netzwerkmanager behauptet, diess WLAN sei vor 17 Tagen das letze mal aktiv gewesen, dabei war ich gestern Nachmittag noch via WLAN dirn
<sash_> und /var/log/messages zu der zeit, in der du die verbindung aufbauen willst.
<Alfred> sash als nur "sudo iwlist" oder wirklich "sudo iwlist scan" ?
<sash_> zweiteres
<Alfred> vier zeilen, hier posten oder pastebin sash_ 
<sash_> pastebin
<Alfred> http://pastebin.com/7SjFze7i
<sash_> Sicher, dass dein Router an ist?
<Alfred> sash_, soll ich jetzt wieder das kabel ziehen und Verbindung herstellen per WLAN versuchen? (wobei es wie gesagt, nur über den oben erwähnten reiter erreichbar ist)
<Alfred> hundertprozentig sicher sash_ , dass er an ist.
<sash_> nö, wird ja nix erkannt
<sash_> hat deine karte nen ein/aus-schalter?
<Alfred> weiß ich nicht, die Karte ist im Rechner auf dem Motherboard gesteckt
<sash_> ja, muss auch an sein. ansonsten geht iwlist scan nicht
<Alfred> Karte ist eine D-Link, DWL-G510 (lese das gerade von der ehemaligen Verpackung ab)
<sash_> also, meiner meinung nach folgende möglichkeiten: a) karte kaputt, b) router kaputt c) wlan aus d) karten-antenne kaputt
<sash_> weil: alle treiber geladen, iwlist scan geht, liefert kein ergebnis
<Alfred> danke für hinweis sash_ , ich werde es so machen: ich warte auf den Laptop und wenn der unproblematisch ins Internet kann, dann kann ich b) und c) sicher ausschließen. Dann bliebe noch a) oder d) eine total trivialer fehler, allerdings komme ich nicht dahinter, was d) sein könnte sash_ 
<Keba> hm, ich (ubuntu 10.04, pidgin) hab schon wieder Probleme mit icq… ssl deaktiviert, login server angepasst, fehlermeldung "Unerwartete Antwort von https://api.oscar.aol.com/aim/startOSCARSession erhalten: Invalid requested host"
<magentar> icq ändert immer mal ihr protokoll ohne der welt bescheid zu sagen ;)
<magentar> kannst ja mal nen anderen client probieren, empathy oder kopete
<magentar> ansonsten warten, bis es ein update gibt
<bullgard4> Keba: Ich vermute eine Änderung im Protokoll icq. Bitte frage wegen Einzelheiten in #pidgin.
<Keba> magentar: dessen bin ich mir bewusst, ja… (obwohl die das ja nun schon fast jede woche machen)
<Keba> bullgard4: ok :)
<magentar> empathy funzt bei mir
<magentar> aber ich habe auch ne neuere gnome version
<Squigg> Seid mir gegrüßt, ihr Linuxmeister. Von drauß vom Walde da komm ich her und ich sage euch da schneiet es sehr.  Kann mir evtl. wer helfen, nen bash skript zum raren von Dateien zu bauen? google gibt mir nichts nützliches aus
<Keba> oh, war nurn temporärer fehler, geht wieder :)
<Alfred> bullgard4 und sash_ : danke für den Versuch
<Squigg> Und da ich noch nie geskriptet hab steh ich im Regen 
<bullgard4> Squigg: »rar« ist ein proprietäres Programm. Bitte sage genauer, was Du tun möchtest.
<firefly> hi ich hab mal eine frage (wahrscheinlich eine ziemlich dumme :) wo sehe ich ob ich den neusten Grafikkarten Treiber verwende? 
<Squigg> Ich hab nen FIlm, der is sagen wir 600MB groß
<Squigg> Und daraus hätt ich gern per skript 12*50MB splits
<Koegs> man split
<bullgard4> firefly:  Im allgemeinen: schwierig. Am besten den Namen Deines aktuellen Treibers ermitteln, dann seine Version und dann zusammen mit Deiner aktuellen Ubuntu-Version im Internet googlen und Versionen vergleichen. 
<LetoThe2nd> firefly: wenn du dich ans ubuntu-konzept gehalten hast: in der paketverwaltung. aber dann ist die information eh sinnlos, da automatisch der aktuellste passende installiert wird.
<firefly> LetoThe2end: ich bin einfach auf <system><systemverwaltung><zusätzliche treiber> und da den Empfohlenden genommen 
<LetoThe2nd> firefly: dann passt doch alles.
<firefly> LetoThe2end: also ist das der neuste?
<LetoThe2nd> firefly: das ist die aktuellste für dein release geprüfte, für gut befundene und offiziell supportete.
<ppq> firefly, wenn alles zu deiner zufriedenheit läuft, wieso muss es der neuste sein? kann sein, dass es neuere gibt, die aber nicht offiziell unterstützt werden
<LetoThe2nd> s/aktuellste/aktuellste passende/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: firefly: das ist die aktuellste passende für dein release geprüfte, für gut befundene und offiziell supportete.
<firefly> ah k danke an euch alle
<ppq> firefly, dass man immer den aktuellsten treiber installiert haben sollte, ist windows-denken - für manche spiele ist es dann auch wirklich sinnvoll, das aktuell zu halten, aber hier nicht nötig
<LetoThe2nd> der ohne diese einschränkung einfach nur "neueste" ist zwar vermutlich auch der coolste, aber mit sicherheit nicht der problemloseste. deswegen sollte man sich, solange nicht akute probleme mit dem supporteten vorliegen sich an diesen halten.
<firefly> ppd: ok will gerade starcraft 2 installieren soll ich es erstmal mit meinen jetzigen treiber versuchen? es wird in der anleitung gesagt man sollte den neusten hernehmen
<ppq> firefly, ppq heiß ich :) an deiner stelle würde ich es erstmal mit dem momentan installierten probieren. wenn das nicht läuft, kannst du immer noch auf etwas neueres umsteigen, was aber probleme bringen kann und von einigen hier dann auch nicht mehr supported wird
<firefly> ppq: hubs sry :)
<firefly> ppq: k ich versuchs mal :)
<ppq> firefly, du kannst auch mal gucken, was die appdb auf winehq.org dazu sagt, da haben bestimmt auch welche starcraft2 unter einer aktuellen ubuntuversion installiert und wissen mehr
<firefly> ppq: am versuche gerade die dvd auszuhängen mit unmount</media/SC2-L100-D1> und da kommt dann der fehler bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `newline'
<ppq> firefly, die <> haben da nix zu suchen
<dadrc> firefly: die <> weg, falls du die da wirklich hast
<ppq> firefly, und dir fehlt ein leerzeichen nach umount
<ppq> ah, umount muss es außerdem heißen statt unmount ;)
<firefly> ah danke :)
<s0nic_> nutzt hie rjemand schon ubuntu 10.10 mit einem multitouchmonitor?
<ppq> ,einsteiger? firefly 
<shetlandpony> firefly, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<firefly> verwende ubuntu schon seit 1 jahr vergesse aber alles wieder :) arbeite nicht oft mit der Konsole 
<dadrc> firefly: gute sache für sowas: tab, dann kann man befehle schlecht falsch schreiben :)
<firefly> :)
<firefly> ok nächste dumme frage : ich muss mich jetzt wieder einhängen wie sehe ich welchen namen mein dvd laufwerk hat?
<ppq> firefly, es gibt eine verknüpfung zum dvd-laufwerk, die auf jedem system glich benannt ist im idealfall: /dev/dvd (oder /dev/cdrom, geht auch)
<ppq> firefly, afaik heißt das dvdlaufwerk selbst meist /dev/sr0 (sr1 usw bei mehreren)
<firefly> ppq: äm der befehl ist : sudo mount -o ro,unhide,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0/ hab jetzt das scd0 auch mal durch sr0 ausgetaust er sagt aber immer es existiert nicht :)
<ppq> firefly, probier doch mal /dev/dvd stattdessen. und es ist nicht schön, in /media was manuell zu mounten, weil an damit den auto-mount-mechanismen in die quere kommt. sollte zwar keine probleme erzeugen, aber wie gesagt, nicht schön... in /mnt ein verzeichnis 'cdrom' oder so zu erstellen ist schöner
<firefly> ppq: also so sudo mount -o ro,unhide,uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/dvd /media/cdrom0/
<ppq> firefly, ja, probier das doch mal..
<ppq> und wie gesagt, lieber /mnt
<firefly> ppq: hmm existiert nicht wie geht das mit /mnt?
<ppq> firefly, erstmal ein verzeichnis erstellen mit mkdir.
<firefly> in /mnt ?
<ppq> ja, /mnt/cdrom beispielsweise
<firefly> ppq: ok gemacht
<ppq> firefly, ok. kann nicht schaden, wenn das verzeichnis dir gehört - mach das mit chown
<firefly> ppq: amm wie genau :)
<ppq> firefly, lies einfach in man chown nach, oder im ubuntuusers wiki ;)
<ppq> werd dir hier nicht alles vorkauen ;)
<Moritz24M> Wenn ich ut2004 starte, bekomme ich in der konsole diese fehlermeldung: open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory und das spiel ist unspielbar und ohne sound. ich habe dann rausgefnuden, dass man angeblich oss-compat installieren muss. aber wenn ich das tue bekomme ich folgenden fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399330/ Wie kann ich diese module denn hinzufügen? 
<firefly> ppq: ich soll die zugriffsrechte ändern oder?
<ppq> firefly, nein, den besitzer des verzeichnisses. die rechte sind schon ok so, wie sie standardmäßig sind.
<ppq> ,chown?
<shetlandpony> chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<firefly> ppq: ok
<firefly> ppq: Eigentümer von „/mnt/cdrom“ in firefly geändert , erledigt :)
<ppq> firefly, super, jetzt probier das mounten nochmal. natärlich mit dem neuem mountpunkt.
<firefly> ppq: muss ich /dev.... oder media... austauschen
<ppq> firefly, ernsthaft, du solltest dir mal die grundlagen aneignen! lies doch bitte den wiki-artikel zu mount und am besten auch die manpage
<ppq> ,mount?
<shetlandpony> ppq, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<firefly> ppq: mach ich 
<ppq> firefly, es wird unterschieden zwischen gerätedatei (oder netzwerkpfad) und mountpunkt, das sind zwei der angaben die mount auf jeden fall braucht (falls das ganze nicht schon in der fstab steht)
<ppq> (bin mal eben essen)
<firefly> ämm hab mich jetzt eingehängt er wie komme ich jetzt an die dvd ran bei orte wird sie nicht mehr angezeigt
<firefly> hubs hab schon
<leon-finn_> Hey
<s0nic_> hat hier jemand schonmal einen multitouch-monitor zum laufen bekommen? und wenn ja wie ;D
<s0nic_> ich schaffs nicht
<leon-finn_> Wisst ihr obs die ! OSE edtion von virtualbox in den repos gibt?
<leon-finn_> Finde nur die ose editon o_O
<sash_> leon-finn_: ist sie selbstverstaendlich nicht
<joschi> leon-finn_: die gibt's im virtualbox.org repo
<leon-finn_> Kann ich die in Synaptic direkt adden oder muss ich da hand anlegen? :>
<joschi> leon-finn_: wenn synaptic die sources.list bearbeiten kann, geht es damit
<Gipse> verzweifele auch gerade an einem usb-touchscreen
<leon-finn_> bearbeiten kann ich die schon nur die url zum adden
<joschi> leon-finn_: na dann ist es ja kein problem
<bullgard4> Welche Meldungen stehen in /var/log/debug.1?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> serVas
<radoe> bullgard4: die nach einer Woche aus /var/log/debug herausrotierten, sie /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<leon-finn_> hat geklappt thx^^
<radoe> s/sie/siehe/
<shetlandpony> radoe meant: bullgard4: die nach einer Woche aus /var/log/debug herausrotierten, siehe /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<bullgard4> radoe: Der Schwerpunkt meiner Frage lag auf debug, nicht auf der .1. Den mechanismus der Logrotation kenne ich.
<tm> bullgard4: in /var/log/debug stehen debug-meldungen vom ubuntu system und anwendungen die mit dem syslogd kommunizieren
<bullgard4> tm: Danke!
<tm> np
<radoe> bullgard4: dann frag doch nicht nach der .1? Anyway, per Defaul konfiguriert /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf den rsyslogd so, das Nachrichten mit Priority = LOG_DEBUG in /var/log/debug landen. Siehe dazu syslog(3), rsyslog.conf(5)
<bullgard4> radoe: Ich hatte vor dem Stellen der Frage überlegt, ob ich das ".1" ergänzen sollte. Ich dachte daran, daß mir dann jemand antworten könnte: "Das sind die aktuellen Meldungen vom syslogd." 
<s0nic_> http://nopaste.info/94c80b94af.html weiss da einer rat? mit apt-get install X11 findet er nix und bei apt-get install xorg, sagt er der aktuellste ist shcon drauf...
<dadrc> zum kompilieren brauchst du die entsprechenden -dev-pakete
<dadrc> ich würd spontan auf xorg-dev tippen, aber da musste ansonsten einfach mal gucken, welches genau er will
<s0nic_> dadrc: ok dann schau ich mla was ich da noch finde thx
<s0nic_> dadrc:  gibts auch ne möglihckeit zu scahuen, welche libs in welchem paket sind?
<s0nic_> jetzt bin ich genau eine zeile weiter gekommen ;)
<dadrc> die libs hast du wahrscheinlich, was dir fehlt, sind die pakete, um die unterstützung dafür in das programm reinzukompilieren
<LetoThe2nd> s0nic_: natürlich. packages.ubuntu.com. suche nach inhalt. und für alles andere gibts apt-file.
<s0nic_> ok danke
<dadrc> normalerweise heißen die libs ja libxy, das paket, was du in dem fall brauchen würdest, würde dann libxy-dev heißen
<LetoThe2nd> s0nic_: allerdings gehörst du eh geklopft. configure und make als root.... 
<s0nic_> LetoThe2nd: das is ein testrechner erstmal zum laufen bekommen, dann kümmer ich mich um die berechtigungen
<LetoThe2nd> s0nic_: [ ] du hast nichts verstanden
<s0nic_> du hast naütlr. recht
<LetoThe2nd> s0nic_: [x] das hat absolut nix mit berechtigungen zu tun.
<s0nic_> sondern?
<sash_> s0nic_: es ist nur som dass man sich mit configure und make als root tatsächlich was kaputt machen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> s0nic_: siehe sash.
<s0nic_> ich sage ja nicht, dass ihr unrecht habt, aber ihc muss das hier eh immer wieder neu aufsetze, da macht das keinen unterschied
<LetoThe2nd> s0nic_: es gab mal nen kernel bug, der das system kaputtifizierte, wenn man make als root laufen liess. und es wurde _ernsthaft_ überlegt, ob man das drinlassen sollte um die leute zu erziehen.
<LetoThe2nd> aber whatever, EOS. beratungsresitent und so.
<sash_> irgendwo in ner makefile ne anweisung daten zu löschen und den /usr statt usr/ drin stehen haben. nachher ist das geschrei groß
<OlMightyGreek1> hallo leute. ich bekomme mit dem "laufwerksverwaltungstool" 640 neu zugewiesene sektoren auf meiner ssd. jemand ne idee woher das kommt? ist das ein "bug" weil das ne ssd ist, bei der das normal ist?
<OlMightyGreek1> und ich bekomme "getpwuid_r failed due to unknown user id 0" beim start... weiß dazu jemand was? bootet aber nach einiger bedenkzeit normal weiter
<bas_> hallo zusammen
<bas_> weiß jemand genau wo meine authentifizierungsdaten von gwibber liegen?
<bas_> ich finde keine direkt info darüber ob es wirklich nur ein lokaler dienst ist bei dem meine daten auch nur auf meinem rechner liegen
<bas_> oder ob meine daten wie z.B bei meebo bei einem drittanbieter liegen
<bas_> kennt sich da wer aus?
<dAnjou> kann ich in der bash einen befehl in verschiedenen verzeichnissen ausführen?
<dAnjou> in mehreren gleichzeitig
<Kojiro_AK> dAnjou: Eher nicht, was willst du denn genau machen?
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: du kannst halt mehrere nacheinander starten und backgrounden. und du kannst dir nen wrapper schreiben, der das für dich macht und halt den befehl entgegen nimmt.
<OlMightyGreek1> also das getpwuid_r failed due to unknown user id 0 Problem hab ich mit "noplymouth" als gruboption gelöst
<sfgdgdhz> icq geht nicht
<dizz3r> sfgdgdhz: Das Programm oder das Protokoll?
<sfgdgdhz> pidgin meldet das ich mich nicht anmelden kann
<LetoThe2nd> ,topic? sfgdgdhz 
<shetlandpony> sfgdgdhz: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<sfgdgdhz> der twitter link sagt mir nichts
<LetoThe2nd> saublöd auch.
<LetoThe2nd> *hint*öffnen, lesen*ende hint*
<sfgdgdhz> da steht was von adium
<sfgdgdhz> und andere login server habe ich schon eingetragen
<LetoThe2nd> sfgdgdhz: das eine nennt man eigentinitiative, das andere transferleistung, und das dritte dann ssl deaktivieren. :-)
<sfgdgdhz> LetoThe2nd: das habe ich schon
<OlMightyGreek1> ok, smartctl hat mir ganz wirre smartwerte ausgegeben. die einträge sind mehrmals vorhanden, power-on hours sind mehrere hundert jahre und die reallocated sectors sind ein mal 640 und zwei mal mit 0 angegeben. jemand ne idee? :D
<LetoThe2nd> sfgdgdhz: dann gehts aber auch, zumindest ist mein pidgin hier davon überzeugt. :-)
<s0nic_> cu
<sfgdgdhz> cu
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: der link im topic is echt kein allheilmittel
<dAnjou> Kojiro_AK: eigtl. will ich nur n `git status` in verschiedenen verz. ausfürhen
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: wenn du nen besseren hast, stellt Fuchs ihn sicher sofort rein und alle sind dir dankbar.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: bei mir hats auf jeden fall immer gewirkt.
<sfgdgdhz> LetoThe2nd: du bist und bleibst ein unfreundliches arschloch
<LetoThe2nd> sfgdgdhz: danke. *rotwerd*
<orgain> nanana... was denn hier los...
<Kojiro_AK> dAnjou: Du könntest die Verzeichnisse einzeln abfragen und in ein Textfile schreiben lassen und dann das Textfile anzeigen lassen.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: einfachjabber.de :P
<ring0> :)
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: naja, wenn du ausgaben haben willst ist das mit dem background wohl nicht das wahre. was spricht dagegen, die git status einfach sequenziell automatisiert abzufeuern?
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: naja, der war schon vor jahren nicht mehr lustig :/
<dAnjou> dass ich erst n script dafür schreiben müsste :(
<dAnjou> bzw. suchen und runterladen
<LetoThe2nd> *kopf->tisch*
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, in #pidgin heißt die lösung auch einfach "ICQ broken? Turn off SSL" ;)
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ich bin halt n faules schwein
<jham> wie heissen solche escape sequences, mit den man zb fonts in urxvt on the fly stellen kann, wie zb: printf '\33]50;%s\007' 9x15,xft:Kochi" Mincho"
<jham> damit lassen sich auch farben veraendern, etc, aber ich finde nicht alle solche sequenzen an einer stelle, sonder muhsam da und dort mal eine
<jham> vllt liegt es daran, dass ich nicht weiss, wie man die richtig nennt
<jham> jemand tipp?
<dAnjou> <irgendwas> codes (z.B. color code)?
<Guest75756> ich habe seit gestern einen eee pc 1000h mit einer Intel 3945ABG Wireless Karte. Aber in iwconfig und ifconfig wird kein wlan angezeigt und natürlich gibt es auch keine Verbindung. Nachdem ich backport-module installiert hatte, funktionierte das. Nach dem nächsten Neustart nicht. dann habe ich auf lucid geupdated, dann funktionierte das wlan. Nach dem nächsten neustart wieder nicht. Ich hab...
<Guest75756> ...keine Idee, was ich noch machen soll
<jham> dAnjou: nach den colors hoert's dann aber auch auf, oder? ich haette zb nicht gedacht, dass man mit so einem code auch fenstertitel aendern kann. ich will wissen was moeglich ist, auch wenn ich selsbt nicht auf die funktionalitaet (als moeglichkeit)  komme
<dAnjou> jham: ich kannte bis jetz auch nur diese color codes (falls die so heißen)
<jham> nee, gibt's wohl auch andere funktionalitaet, die ich jetzt wissen will :) font-groessen via hotkey in urxvt veraendern finde ich praktisch. ich will auch andere leckerlies nun kennen lernen
<jham> auch switch zwuschen schwarz auf weiss und weiss auf schwarz fuer urxvt waere sicherlich sehr praktisch
<sdx23> jham: i.A. zu urxvt hier: http://pod.tst.eu/http://cvs.schmorp.de/rxvt-unicode/doc/rxvt.7.pod#Rendering_Font_amp_Look_and_Feel_Iss
<shetlandpony> sdx23's url: http://tinyurl.com/23lzjme
<jokrebel> hi
<jham> sdx23, dAnjou: yay http://www.usf.uos.de/infoservice/doc/localhtml/rxvt/refer.html#CSI
<curio> hi, ich muesste vpnc konfiguerieren, aber ich komm nicht in den /etc/vpnc rein, was mach ich falsch?
<dAnjou> :P
<Kojiro_AK> curio: Was ist denn die Fehlermeldung?
<Kojiro_AK> ,paste? curio 
<shetlandpony> curio: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<jham> dAnjou: da stehen sie aber nicht alle drin.. oO
<curio> bash: cd: vpnc: Permission denied
<Kojiro_AK> curio: Mach zuerst ein sudo su
<LetoThe2nd> erm...
<Kojiro_AK> curio: Dann Passwort eingeben
<Kojiro_AK> Dann kannst auch in ein geschütztes Verzeichnis.
<LetoThe2nd> warum das? ist holzhammer und unfallträchtig.
<curio> LetoThe2nd, genau das hat mir jemand in genau diesem Channel hier vor 2 Tagen auch verboten
<LetoThe2nd> curio: besser: "gksu gedit /lustige/datei/die/du/ändern/willst"
<LetoThe2nd> curio: dann hast du nen hübschen editor mit rootrechten, ohne als root rumrennen zu müssen.
<curio> ok, ich versuch das gleich mal, hab dank
<ThreeM> kann ich bei einem hardware raid den status der einzlenen hdds irgendwie rausbekommen?
<curio> LetoThe2nd, besten Dank, works like a charm :)
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön.
<ThreeM> es handelt sich um ein adaptec aac raid controller, der 2 platten bedient. drauf läuft ein ubuntu server. ich würd gern wissen wie der status der hdds ist. kann ich das irgendwi mit boradmitteln sehen? oder gibt es da entsprechende tools?
<LetoThe2nd> ThreeM: ich kann mir zwei möglichkeiten vorstellen - der treiber stellt das irgendwo im /sys bereit, oder es gibt ein spezifisches adaptec tool. direkt gehts IMHO nicht, lasse mich aber gerne belehren bei dem thema.
<sdx23> jham: Die Firma dankt: printf '\33]50;%s\007' `xfontsel -print` ;)
<jham> sdx23: hm?
<jham> was ist damit?
<ThreeM> zweite frage zu dem thema: mdadm benötige ich doch nur bei einem software raid oder nciht?
<MasterOfDisaster> ThreeM: ja
<curio> ls
<ThreeM> wtf wer hat den server eingerichtet :)
<jham> bash: ls: command not found
<ThreeM> danke erstmal, das hat mir schon geholfen
<curio> sorry
<dAnjou> yeah baby -> `find . -type d -name ".git" -execdir git status \;`
<curio> wie sehe ich, ob vpn-verbindung, falls das so heisst, hergestellt habe?
<dAnjou> curio: du suchst dir ne website, die dir deine wan-ip ausgibt
<dAnjou> evtl. geht das auch in ifconfig (kommt auf die einrichtung des entfernten netzwerks an)
<dAnjou> curio: http://projekte.f4.htw-berlin.de/~s0521788/ip/
<dAnjou> zum bleistift
<dAnjou> das sollte ne andere sein als die, die du zuhause hast
<curio> 82.130.71.107
<curio> ist das ein ja oder nein?
<curio> ah, ok, moment
<huizzzu> Hallo! Habe ein Problem, mittels pam_mount smb Userverzeichnisse einzubinden, die open-ldap-authentifizierung klappt aber schon. Meine eingebundenen Verzeichnisse sind nicht die vom Server sondern werden lokal im mountpoint erstellt. Abhilfe?
<PBeck> ahoi
<huizzzu> ahoi
<huizzzu> Hallo! Habe ein Problem, mittels pam_mount smb Userverzeichnisse einzubinden, die open-ldap-authentifizierung klappt aber schon. Meine eingebundenen Verzeichnisse sind nicht die vom Server sondern werden lokal im mountpoint erstellt. Abhilfe? Habe nur ein ewig altes Tutorial gefunden aus dem Jahr 2006 - und die meisten der Dateien gibt es in der Form nicht mehr.
<curio> wie heisst das ding, dass man nach ssh eingibt? mag doof klingen, aber wenn man nicht weiss, wie das heisst, wonach man sucht, ist das suchen schwer
<Frickelpit> IP-Adresse?
<huizzzu>   ssh username@host
<huizzzu> ?
<rumpe2> curio, man ssh ist auch oft aufschlussreich
<huizzzu> jmd ahnung von gmd - pam - ldap - userhomemount ?
<Rochvellon> kann mir jemand verraten, warum ich unter evolution immer nur die erste seite drucken kann?
<curio> rumpe2, auf die idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, danke
<huizzzu> jmd ahnung von gdm - pam - ldap - usernetzwerkhomemount ?
<rumpe2> curio,  okay, die Latte an optionalen Parametern ist recht beachtlich...  ^^
<curio> nicht nur das, ich versuche, an mein /~ meiner uni zu kommen, jedes verflixte departement hat son ssh-whatever
<curio> aber ich suche wohl nach dem hostname, ja? und dann "ssh myname@hostname"
<huizzzu> gibts da ueberhaupt ssh zugang?
<huizzzu> meistens doch per vpn...
<curio> richtig, vpnc-connect etc... laeuft jetzt, dank hilfe von hier
<curio> aber wenn ich nun an meine daten will, komm ich um ssh nicht rum
<curio> wenn das keinen sinn macht, bitte sagen,
<minze> hallo zusammen ich habe momentan das problem, dass mein keyboard innerhalb von einer bestimmten zeit von anschlägen anfängt zu blinken
<minze> danach dauerts immer verschieden lang bis ich bschreiben kann
<minze> wieder schreiben*
<minze> die tastatur scheint es nicht zu sein, da sie an einem anderen pc einwandfrei funktioniert hat
<minze> irgendwelche ideen voran es liegen könnte?
<dAnjou> nächstes problemchen, ich benutze "find" dazu um in den verz. der ergebnisse ein script mit ausgaben auszuführen
<dAnjou> wie kann ich die ausgabe von "find" unterdrücken, die vom script aber zulassen?
<dAnjou> (ich nutze -execdir von find)
<Agrigor> hiho allerseits, ich glaub ich bin blind ?!? Ich finde einfach grad nirgends mehr die info, wie ich in der konsole herausfinde welche version eines Paketes in den ubuntuquellen enthalten ist. Weiss das grad wer und könnte es mir sagen?^^
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dadrc_> apt-cache show paket oder aptitude show paket
<c_korn> apt-cache policy <package>
<dAnjou> oder apt-cache sh... mist zu lahm
<Agrigor> ahhh ok, danke euch!!
<dadrc_> policy ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, zeigt sogar alle versionen an, die gerade verfügbar
<Agrigor> jopp hab ich auch grad gemerkt^^
<Agrigor> sehr nice
<Agrigor> danke euch, cu
<huizzzu> Habe ein Problem, mittels pam_mount smb Userverzeichnisse einzubinden, die open-ldap-authentifizierung klappt aber schon. Meine eingebundenen Verzeichnisse sind nicht die vom Server sondern werden lokal im mountpoint erstellt. Abhilfe? Habe nur ein ewig altes Tutorial gefunden aus dem Jahr 2006 - und die meisten der Dateien gibt es in der Form nicht mehr.
<dadrc> hast du den wikiartikel dazu schon gelesen?
<_T4b_> mdadm: /dev/md/0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2).
<_T4b_> Wie bringe ich das jetzt dazu die zweite auch noch zu starten?
<Rochvellon> kann mir jemand verraten, warum ich unter evolution immer nur die erste seite drucken kann?
<huizzzu> dadrc: ja habe ich. brauchte eine doku zu der reihenfplge der ganzen common-auth etc dateien
<huizzzu> die manpages hab ich durch
<huizzzu> habe ein <volume ...> in die /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml erstellt
<huizzzu> jetzt scheint der teufe im detail zu liegenl
<huizzzu> zb weiss ich nicht ohin ich die startbsp der pam_mount manpage schreiben soll, denn eine /etc/pam.d/service habe ich nicht
<huizzzu> kennt jmd einen anderen chennel wo mir mit den nezwerkhome weitergeholfen werden kann?
<pc-world> Ich versuche schon seit einer Weile vergebens VirtualBox (PUEL) zum Laufen zu bringen. Wenn ich ein Image starten will, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: http://h-2.abload.de/img/virtualbox-errorinsuplbx51.png - führe ich dann den Befehl "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" wie aufgefordert ausführe, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/fAm3ZvR2 - Ideen?
<huizzzu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<huizzzu> bzw kernel headers nachinstallen
<huizzzu> at pc-world
<jokrebel> huizzzu: smb? #samba vielleicht?
<pc-world> "build-essential ist schon die neueste Version." - Wie kann ich Kernel Headers nachinstallieren?
<jokrebel> pc-world: nach dem Installieren schon mit dem neuen Kernel neu gebootet?
<dadrc> pc-world: linux-headers sollte das meta-paket mit den kernel-headern sein
<huizzzu> pc-world: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<huizzzu> jokrebel: nein, ist ja kein sm problem
<pc-world> jokrebel: ich habe keine neuen Kernel installiert; huizzzu: "E: Paket linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic-pae kann nicht gefunden werden E: Mittels regulärem Ausdruck »linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic-pae« konnte kein Paket gefunden werden"
<huizzzu> pc-world: mach mal synaptic auf und guc wie das header paket, das zu deinem kernel passt genau heisst
<huizzzu> evtl ohne -pae hinten ider sowas
<pc-world> wenn ich in Synaptic nach "2.6.32-25" suche, kommt nur das Paket "linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic-pae"
<jokrebel> pc-world: ist da nicht zumindest ein neues Modul, welches erst dann wenn es da is vom Kernel geladen werden kann IIRC IMHO……
<pc-world> jokrebel: was genau meinst du?
<pc-world> ich finde in Synaptic noch "linux-headers-2.6.32-305" und "linux-headers-2.6.32-305-ec2" - muss ich eins von denen installieren?
<jokrebel> pc-world: mein ja nur, aber mein (vor eingier zeit benutztes) Virtualbox hat nach manchem installieren erst mal nen Neustart gebraucht…
<pc-world> Neustart habe ich schon probiert
<pc-world> das eine Paket heißt "Header files related to Linux kernel version 2.6.32" und das andere "Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.32 on x86/x86_64" - wo ist der Unterschied bzw. welches brauche ich (falls ich eins von denen brauche)?
<_T4b_> mdadm: /dev/md/0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2).
<_T4b_> Wie bringe ich das jetzt dazu die zweite auch noch zu starten?
<_T4b_> Wahrscheinlich blöde Frage, aber irgendwie krieg ich's nicht hin. ^^
<k1l> pc-world: mach mal nen apt-cache search 2.6.32-25 . das sollte einiges mehr finden als nur 2 einträge
<k1l> pc-world: welches ubuntu ist das denn? und hast du da mal was mit den kerneln gefummelt?
<pc-world> 10.10 / nein
<pc-world> bei dem Befehl kommt nur: "linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic-pae - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86"
<pc-world> warum braucht VirtualBox eigentlich diese Kernel Headers?
<k1l> hab hier grade nur nen lucid zur hand. und da ists auch der aktuelle kernel
<k1l> pc-world: weil es kernel module installieren will. aber dkms schon rumknapst
<pc-world> vbox-install.log: http://pastebin.com/4QLzGyid
<pc-world> "Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again"
<k1l> pc-world: mach mal nen uname -a
<k1l> welcher kernel ist bei dir?
<Pantherchen> hallo
<beaver74> _T4b_: genauen Befehl haette ich nicht im Kopf, "mdadm rebuild" bringt aber einige nuetzliche Informationen. (falls nicht eh schon so gesucht hattest)
<pc-world> "uname -a"
<pc-world> upps falsches gepastet... "Linux pcworld-desktop 2.6.32-25-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 21:57:48 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"
<k1l> pc-world: mach mal KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic-pae  und dann nochmal das vboxdrv setup
<radoe_> pc-world: wenn du wirklich 10.10 am laufen hast, dann läuft bei dir derzeit der "falsche" Kernel, naemlich einer aus Lucid (fuer den es in 10.10 natuerlich keine header gibt).
<pc-world> ich habe grade "linux-headers-2.6.32-305" und "linux-headers-2.6.32-305-ec2" installiert, immer noch der gleiche Fehler, ich deinstallier die mal wieder und probier das mit dem KERN_DIR aus
<pc-world> ich weiß ganz genau, dass ich 10.10 habe... ;)
<k1l> radoe_: ja das wäre mein nächster ansatzpunkt gewesen. weiss grade nicht welchen kernel 10.10 nutzt
<radoe_> pc-world: das waren die falschen Pakete, siehe oben. Fuer deinen 2.6.32-25-generic-pae gibt es in Maverick keine Paket mit Headern, nur in Lucid.
<Frickelpit> 35er
<dadrc> Linux tankpad 2.6.35-23-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 17 22:15:35 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux (mit proposed)
<_T4b_> beaver74: Also "mdadm rebuild" = No such file or directory, "mdadm --rebuild" = an md device must be given ins this mode und "mdadm --rebuild md0" = Keine Ausgabe, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob jetzt beide Platten verwendet werden. mdadm --detail --scan sagt: "mdadm: md device /dev/md/d0 does not appear to be active.
<_T4b_> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=00.90 UUID=7f599700:b35189a1:bae3ca27:aeeaa62f"
<pc-world> habe den KERN_DIR gesetzt, gleicher Fehler
<_T4b_> */dev/md0
<radoe> pc-world: lies was ich geschrieben habe...
<pc-world> in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung wird was bzgl. Kernel angezeigt, ich installier die mal
<pc-world> in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung kommt bzw. Kernel: Linux Kernel Headers vor development, Generic Linux kernel headers, Linux headers for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64, Header files related to LKinux kernel version 2.6.35
<beaver74> _T4b_: sry :) waren Suchbegriffe die man auf das Internet loslassen konnte.
<_T4b_> beaver74: lol
<_T4b_> Da hab ich wohl ein bisschen was missverstanden. ^^
<beaver74> jup, sry nochmal
<_T4b_> beaver74: Ne, macht nichts, trotzdem danke.
<Wedelwolf> moin
<_T4b_> Also, mit den Suchbegriffen von beaver74 bin ich auf mdadm -D /dev/md0  um mir Informationen anzeigen zu lassen gekommen (bin vorher gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass es dazu noch was anderes gibt als das was im uuwiki steht...). Da steht bei der einen Festplatte State "removed". Kann ich jetzt einfach mit --add hinzufügen?
<pc-world> so, habe alles aktualisiert, trotzdem nur 2.6.32-25 in GRUB
<pc-world> wie komm ich an einen aktuellen Kernel? das ist doch der von Lucid, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe
<k1l> installier mal den eben genannten 10.10er kernel
<pc-world> 2.6.35-23?
<pc-world> von dem Kernel ist schon teilweise installiert; Screenshot Synaptic: http://www.abload.de/img/auswahl_0018sw6.png
<pc-world> muss ich noch linux-image-2.6.35.32-generic dazu installieren?
<Fuchs> die header. 
<Fuchs> natuerlich
<Fuchs> oder willst Du etwa header starten? 
<pc-world> ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wirklich was diese Header sind... :)
<Fuchs> in dem Fall nie C/C++ programmiert ...
<pc-world> nein, hauptsächlich Java und bisschen PHP
<Fuchs> wie erklaert man das ... es beschreibt, was in Code drin ist. Welche Funktionien, mit welchen Parametern. Bietet also eine Schnittstelle, sozusagen
<Fuchs> ah, Java
<Fuchs> dann kennst Du Interfaces. Sowas sind header. 
<pc-world> wie Interfaces?
<pc-world> ok
<pc-world> linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic-pae oder linux-headers-2.6.35-23-generic-virtual?
<beaver74> _T4b_: Leider kann ich da nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. Kann dir nur noch sagen das Du vorsichtig sein solltest mit dem rebuilden und das Du die fehlende Platte mit --add meines Wissens nicht so einfach wieder aufnehmen kannst. Und das das rebuilden recht lange dauert (kommt natürlich auf die Kapazitaet der Partition/Platte an) und es deinen Rechner gut in den Keller zieht.
<_T4b_> beaver74: Ja, ich habe da was gefunden: http://aplawrence.com/Linux/rebuildraid.html Ich mache gerade was da steht, mit "raidhotadd"
<beaver74> _T4b_: "raidhotadd" waere mir zb voelligst unbekannt, hatte es einst mit --rebuild erledigt.
<pc-world> ich installier grade den Kernel 2.6.35-23-generic, mal sehen ob das was bring
<pc-world> t
<beaver74> _T4b_: AFAIK ist --rebuild auch der richtige Weg.
<_T4b_> beaver74: Also ich habe schon sudo mdadm --rebuild /dev/md0 versucht, das ging nicht.
<_T4b_> Kein Fehler, aber geholfen hat's auch nicht.
<pc-world> Vielen vielen Dank, mit dem Kernel "2.6.35-23-generic" geht VirtualBox perfekt! :)
<alamar> apropos
<pc-world> ich frag mich nur, wieso der Kernel nicht in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung aufgetaucht ist - er hätte dort doch erscheinen müssen, oder?
<k1l> pc-world: ja. ist komisch
<hello> hi ich kann die live und die alternate cd von meinem blu ray laufwerk aus starten aber er sucht dann entweder eine separate treiber cd (alternate) oder crasht (live)
<huizzzu> Hallo! Bräucht dringend Hilfe mit PAM!
<huizzzu> PAM + GDM + OpenLDAP + smbhomes
<bekks> Und wobei genau brauchst Du Hilfe?
<huizzzu> bekks: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/pam-mount-mit-gdm-gnome-problem-beim-einlogge/#post-704384
<shetlandpony> huizzzu's url: http://tinyurl.com/26r34qv
<beaver74> _T4b_: http://wirespeed.xs4all.nl/mediawiki/index.php/Raid_5    -- hier wird auch -a (--add) verwendet
<curio> hi, ich kann ich einstellen, dass ich in einem gemounteten ordner vernuenftig arbeiten kann, sprich reinkopieren, rauskopieren, files erstellen, ohne jeden befehl mit sudo zu beginnen
<curio> das sollte "wie kann ich..." sein
<huizzzu> bekks: Ich denke die neue /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml habe ich richtig befuellt. Aber die vielen /etc/pam.d/common* Dateien mit Ihren "Includes" raff ich einfach beim besten Willen nicht aufgrund der Doku
<k1l> ,mount? curio 
<shetlandpony> curio, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<axe312> Hi, ich habe einen ordner über mein heimnetzwerk mit samba freigegeben. mein win7 pc kann nun die ordner anzeigen, jedoch keine dateien öffnen. was hab ich falshc gemacht? Bei der samba freigabe sind writeable, browsable und public auf yes. der rest der smb.conf ist komplett standart und unverändert!
<dAnjou> *standarD
<dAnjou> moment, ich zeig dir kurz meine config
<axe312> dAnjou: hab ich mir nachm abschicken auch gedacht. aber rechtschreibnazis sind ne unerwünschte minderheit :D vorallem in chats ;)
<axe312> dAnjou: aber schonmal danke für deine config ;)
<curio> ich bin etwas unsicher, ich will nicht die rechte des gemounteten ordners aendern (den sollen nicht ploetlich alle lesen koennen), ich will nur, dass, sobald ich ihn gemountet habe, er mich behandelt, als waere ich der user
<dAnjou> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295145/
<dAnjou> @ axe312 
<axe312> dAnjou: danke. Gleich mal testen :)
<huizzzu> bekks: War das jetzt zu erschlagend?
<dAnjou> curio: was isn das fürn ordner? festplatte, netzwerk (ssh, ftp, samba)?
<k1l> curio: im wiki steht doch was dazu
<k1l> ,bot? curio 
<shetlandpony> curio: ich bin ein bot ;p
<curio> wie bitte?
<dAnjou> curio: bei netzwerk-sachen legt man die rechte für gewöhnlich auf dem entfernten system fest, bei festplatten gibt man das im mount-befehl an (bei ext weiß ichs nich genau)
<bekks> huizzzu: Das Forum führt gerade Wartungsarbeiten durch, und niemand kann deinen Post lesen...
<k1l> shetlandpony=bot. also bringts nicht viel dem was im query zu texten :)
<dAnjou> lol
<curio> das ist ein netzwerk
<hellojoe> kann ich wubi benutzen um ubuntu auf einer eigenen partition zu installieren?
<k1l> hellojoe: erstell doch einfach einen usb-stick
<dAnjou> curio: werd genauer .. ssh, ftp, samba?
<curio> mein pers. ordner im uni-netzwerk
<k1l> wubi würde ich weitmöglichst umgehen
<hellojoe> k1l hab ja keinen da
<Wedelwolf> Mit wubi hab ich persönlich schlechte erfahrungen, Gab Probleme mit dem Booten danach
<curio> ich waer gern genauer, ich kann dir nur sagen, was ich tue: zuerst vpnc, dann mounten
<huizzzu> bekks: ui mist. also auf dieser page unter "nasty details" http://linux.die.net/man/8/pam_mount
<bekks> huizzzu: Da steht aber nichts von deinem konkreten Problem ;)
<axe312> dAnjou: geht leider immernoch nicht :( habe dein forceuser etc. erst drin gelassen, dann ging mit win7 garnix mehr. als ich beides mit force raus habe kam ich zwar wieder in die ordner aber kann immernoch keine dateien öffnen. das <user> hab ich durch meinen ubuntuusernamen ersetzt, war das so richtig?
<huizzzu> wenn ich wuesste was die da mit "/etc/pam.d/SERVICE config" meinen zu beginn der beiden beipiele, wär mir auch geholfen
<curio> ah, und ich brauchte smbfs, falls das hilft, dAnjou 
<Lufti_> Ich habe eine Script datei (+x), welche ich über zur liste der Befehle für mind. den aktuellen User hinzufügen möchte. Muss ich die Datei unbedingt an einen bestimmten Ort kopieren, oder geht das irgendwie auch mit links?
<huizzzu> bekks: denn ich denke wegen gdm + pam + ldap + smbhomes kommt fuer mich das zweite bsp in frage
<dAnjou> axe312: du musst natürlich noch die pfade anpassen, ansonsten ist das richtig, ja
<huizzzu> bekks: nur hab ich keine ahnung wie ich das in den wust von /etc/pam.d Dateien setzen soll
<huizzzu> bekks: oder wie ich die prüfen soll, ob immer erst pam_mount.so und danach ein "sufficient" kommt
<bekks> Lufti_: Geht beides. /usr/local/bin/ sollte aber auch in deinem $PATH stehen.
<axe312> dAnjou: hab ich angepasst, keine sorge. aber ich habs slebst verkackt, hatte meinen linux user groß geschrieben, was natürlich falsch war ;) jetzt gehts. 1000000000 Dank!
<axe312> endlich wieder mukke auf der 5.1 :)
<dAnjou> curio: das hilft, das ist samba
<Lufti> bekks, danke!
<huizzzu> bekks: "If you use pam_ldap, pam_winbind, or any other authentication services  that make use of PAM's sufficient keyword then model your configuration  on the following: " Wo muss ich das "Modeln"?
<dAnjou> curio: allerdings wirst du kaum was an der samba-config ändern können
<dAnjou> curio: heißt, du musst das irgendwie über den mount befehl machen
<bekks> huizzzu: Das ganze soll ja, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, beim system-login passieren, oder? Dann wäre /etc/pam.d/system-log wohl "passend".
<curio> dAnjou, das sagt der kerl neben mir auch, bloss wie
<dAnjou> curio: mountest du über die gnome-gui?
<curio> gui = huebsches fenster? falls ja, dann nein, via terminal
<huizzzu> bekks: klingt gut :) da klemmte es bei mir. soll ja von der gdm Maske aus gehen
<bekks> huizzzu: ls -lha /etc/pam.d/gdm ;)
<curio> ist aber ein ziemlicher rattenschwanz von befehl, moment, dAnjou 
<huizzzu> bekks: brauchst du den output gepastet?
<bekks> huizzzu: Nein, ich wollte dich auf die Existenz von /etc/pam.d/gdm hinweisen
<huizzzu> bekks: jepp, denn eine system-log gibts nict
<bekks> Ich sagte ja auch system-login
<huizzzu> bekks: ich hab da eine login. /etc/pam.d/gdm sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399331/
<huizzzu> bekks: durch die includes völlig anders als das zweite bsp in der manpage
<huizzzu> bekks: gibts da eine logik hinter account-auth-session und sufficient-required-optional? gehts das von oben nach nten hierarchisch?
<curio> nochmal zum mounten, in der man mount steht "-w, --rw  Mount the filesystem read/write. This is the default." Wieso kann ich da also nicht reinschreiben/rauskopieren etc, ohne sudo Befehl
<huizzzu> bekks: hab noch einen anderen link wo mein problem beschrieben ist, sry vorhin den falschen gepastet: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-ldap-client-anmeldung-unter-gnome-gdm/
<ppq> curio, weil die -rw und -ro optionen von mount nichts mit den dateisystem-dateiberechtigungen zu tun haben
<ppq> curio, wenn das eim dateisystem ist, das keine rechte kennt, lies bitte den entsprechenden ubuntuusers wiki artikel
<ppq> (fat, ntfs beispielsweise)
<_T4b_> beaver74: Danke, ich schaus mir mal an.
<beaver74> _T4b_: gern, nix zu danken :)
<k1l> curio: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Optionen und ff . LESEN!
<huizzzu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1239209 common-session wurde bereits richtig eingestellt
<huizzzu> bekks: guck mal bitte: kann das mein problem sein?????? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-mount/+bug/585155
<bekks> huizzzu: Nein, denn wie du da lesen kannst, ist der Bug gelöst :)
<huizzzu> bekks: also muss ich auch %/USER) in %(DOMIAN_USER) umschrieben?
<bekks> huizzzu: Probier es doch aus.
<huizzzu> bekks: bin dabei :)
<Moritz> Wenn ich ut2004 starte, bekomme ich in der konsole diese fehlermeldung: open /dev/[sound/]dsp: No such file or directory und das spiel ist unspielbar und ohne sound. ich habe dann rausgefnuden, dass man angeblich oss-compat installieren muss. aber wenn ich das tue bekomme ich folgenden fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399330/ Wie kann ich diese module denn hinzufügen? 
<Fuchs> ut2004 nutzt sdl, das geht ganz sicher ohne /dev/dsp 
<Moritz> ok und kann man das irgendwie in ner config-datei oder so umstellen? Habe schon mal gelesen, dass man 
<Moritz> in der ut2004.ini unter [ALAudio.ALAudioSubsystem] den Wert UseDefaultDriver=False setzen muss. so ging das auch, bevor ich mein system neu aufgesetzt hatte. Jetzt läuft es aber irgendwie nicht mehr
<Fuchs> ach, openal 
<Fuchs> also so Spaesse waren hier nicht noetig 
<Fuchs> SDL und libao auf pulseaudio trimmen muesste eigentlich reichen ...
<Moritz> kannst Du mir erläutern was Du damit meinst? Was heisst "auf pulseaudio trimmen"?
<Fuchs> ,pulse? Moritz 
<shetlandpony> Moritz, pulse [aka pulseaudio] ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme.
<Fuchs> und weils so schoen ist: 
<Fuchs> ,ut2004? Moritz 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ut2004
<Fuchs> :( 
<huizzzu> bekks: Ich komm nicht weiter - was nun?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/UT2004#Soundprobleme   << siehe letzten Satz 
<Moritz> Fuchs, genau das habe ich ja gemacht. 
<Fuchs> warum habe ich wohl auf den letzten Satz hingewiesen ...
<Fuchs> vermutlich damit Du nicht vorher mit dem Kommentar aufhoerst zu lesen 
<Moritz> Fuchs, Punkt für Dich ;)
<Moritz> Die Files existieren bereits bekomme ich da als Fehlermeldung. Soll ich die dann mal löschen und die Befehle nochmal ausführen?
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> in dem Fall magst Du mal die Konfiguration von libao und SDL pruefen
<Fuchs> siehe Pulseartikel, resp. Link im Pulseartikel 
<Scaver> huhu hab mal ne fixe frage : hab nen ubuntuserver(nur CLI) der ist erreichbar über dyndns. Nun hab ich über ssh grad (bin net beim Server) ampache(ja auch Apache) installiert.Nun komm ich aber unter www.<servername>.org/Ampache nicht drauf. Ich denke weil mein Router Port 40 nicht weiterleitet auf den Server. Wie kann ich nun über ssh auf meinen Router zugreifen(webpberfläche) hat wer ne idee?
<Scaver> Meine natürlich port 80 ^^
<Fuchs> Scaver: oeh, wenn der Server hinter dem Router ist: CLI Webbrowser wie lynx, elinks, w3m, ... nehmen? 
<Scaver> oh wusste net das es nen CLI webbrowser gibt :) danke schön das hat mir schon geholfen
<ppq> manche router können auch telnet, wenn nicht sogar ssh
<Moritz> Fuchs, bin gerade dabei ihn zu lesen. Danke erstmal
<Fuchs> <senf> telnet _will_ man nicht. Wirklich nicht. Es tut weh. Sehr. </senf>
<POVaddct> hi senf, aehm, fuchs
<Fuchs> hoipov, schoen zu sehen, dass Du auch noch unter den leidenden webst, ode rso. 
<POVaddct> und dsa mit telnet stimmt
<ppq> och, mein alter zyxel hatte eine benutzbare menüführung über telnet, das fand ich komfortabler als textbasierte browser
<Scaver> ist telnet net unverschlüsselt ? Oo
<POVaddct> aepfel, birnen
<POVaddct> Scaver: ja
<Fuchs> Scaver: ist es, was bei Dir aber keine Rolle spielt, 
<Fuchs> Scaver: es sei denn, Du hast in dem Netzwerk dritte. 
<Fuchs> aber das wird an sich eh langsam zu offtopic, sorry fuers Anfangen. 
<Scaver> argh leider kommen die cli webbrowser nicht auf die oberfläche meines routers klar :(
<POVaddct> .oO(ssh portforwarding)
<POVaddct> dann klappts auch mitm grafischen browser
<Scaver> jaha aber ich muss ja erstmal an der router kommen um da überhaupt portforwarding zu betreiben... 
<bekks> ssh -D :P
<POVaddct> ich glaub ich hab den anfang nicht mitbekommen. was genau willst du tun?
<alamar> sei froh dasses kein linksys ist, die tun nur mit ie...
<POVaddct> bekks: eben
<bekks> Ich habe einen Linksys, und der funktioneirt wunderbar mit nicht-IE.
<alamar> dann sei froh, sogar 300eur+ switches funktionieren da nur mit ie
<turry> hi eine frage ich möchte alle meine bilder mit der dateiendung *.jpg auf mein webserver mit dem 0644Recht belegen wie kann ich das auf einmal machen per konsole?
<alamar> srw2024 zb
<bekks> turry: find benutzen, zB.
<bekks> find . -type f -name "*.jpg" -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<bekks> untested(tm).
<turry> ach man kann kompinieren 
<bekks> Ja sicher, steht doch so in der man page :)
<POVaddct> turry: find /var/www/sonstwo -type f -name "*.jpg" -print0 -exec xargs -0 chmod 644     (ebenfalls ungetestet)
<turry> mh ja für ein neueinsteiger ist die man ab und an nicht ganz so einfach zu interpretieren
<POVaddct> nope
<POVaddct> falsch
<POVaddct> turry: find /var/www/sonstwo -type f -name "*.jpg" -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 644     (ebenfalls ungetestet)
<POVaddct> so.
<bekks> Useless use of xargs. :)
<dadrc> wenn die ganzen bilder in einem verzeichnis sind, geht übrigens auch einfach: chmod 644 *.jpg
<bekks> find /var/www/sonstwo -type f -name "*.jpg" -print0 -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<POVaddct> bekks: deine loesung forkt ohne ende
<turry> nein das geht nicht dadrc
<dadrc> falls du hier gerade von overkill erschlagen wirst *g*
<turry> das hab ich schon eben probiert.. bevor ich hier reinkam
<bekks> POVaddct: Ja ich weiß - tut aber keinem weh :)
<POVaddct> bekks: na denn :)
<turry> danke euch beiden aht funktioniert
<flowlo> hi. möchte mir vllt jemand beieinem bashscript helfen? es geht darum die ausgabe von env durch \n zu splitten und in einem array zu speichern. mein experiment bis jetzt: http://pastebin.com/SNbBUkYK
<Fuchs> was zum? 
<Fuchs> readline mit while? 
<turry> gibt es eigentlich auch eine funktion für reguläre ausdrücke in der konsole?
<bekks> turry: ?
<POVaddct> turry: zum suchen in dateien: grep
<Fuchs> egrep 
<POVaddct> jo, besser
<turry> ah danke
<POVaddct> flowlo: http://84.179.123.57:28800/
<flowlo> POVaddict: vielen dank :D
<POVaddct> flowlo: das problem ist aber, dass das array nur innerhalb der subshell sichtbar ist
<POVaddct> flowlo: eine pipe macht immer eine subshell auf, deshalb auch das explizite klammern. sonst waere das array schon nach dem "done" weg.
<flowlo> POVaddct: ja, ich versuche einfach das umzuschreiben :)
<flowlo> POVaddct: ich weiß was eine pipe macht, aber danke :)
<Lufti> ich habe squid3 installiert. Startet squid3 automatisch, oder muss ich noch irgendetwas machen? Wie finde ich das heraus?
<Lufti> habs schon ;)
<Lufti> da ist ein Eintrag in rc2.d ;)
<bekks> Aber konfigurieren musst du squid trotzdem noch :P
<flowlo> POVaddct: kannst du mir dann vielleicht auch den fehler in der version verraten: http://pastebin.com/PX662Wk2
<POVaddct> flowlo: welchen fehler bekommst du denn?
<flowlo> POVaddct: kein fehler, nur die ausgabe "1" ... was array länge 1 bedeuten würde. und env gibt ja mehrere zeilen aus
<k1l> flowlo: versuchs mal im channel: ##bash-de
<flowlo> POVaddct: ok, mach ich danke
<POVaddct> flowlo: bei mir kommt die korrekte laenge. 
<Moritz> Fuchs, jetzt habe ich ut so aufgerufen: padsp ut2004 (also dass eben anstatt von pa ESD genutzt wird), aber da bekomme ich jetzt einen neuen Fehler: open /dev/[sound/]mixer: Input/output error
<Moritz> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change! Ich bin leider aus den Artikeln nicht wirklich schlauer geworden was SDL und libao angeht, ausser dass es crossplattform bibliotheken sind. Aber was stelle ich mit denen an? Habe jetzt auch mal libao4 installiert, aber kann/muss ich das irgendwie konfigurieren?
<POVaddct> flowlo: stell sicher, dass du das skript mit bash (nicht ash oder dash) ausfuehrst
<POVaddct> flowlo: sh ist in ubuntu _nicht_ bash
<flowlo> POVaddct: naja der interpreter ist ja auf /bin/bash in der ersten zeile
<POVaddct> flowlo: und wie rufst du es auf?
<flowlo> povADDCT: ./envsplit3.sh
<POVaddct> flowlo: funktioniert hier
<flowlo> POVaddct: woran kann das dann noch liegen? ... naja ich werde mal in ##bash-de übersiedeln ...
<POVaddct> flowlo: jepp, mach das
<Fuchs> Moritz: sicher, dass Du nicht stummgeschaltet hast? 
<Fuchs> weil der Fehler hat mal gar nichts mit sound zu tun 
<Moritz> Fuchs, sorry. Ich habe jetzt Sound, das hatte ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben^^ Ich dachte aber, da es früher bei mir lief, würde es irgendwas mit dem Sound zu tun haben (aufgrund des ersten Fehlers). 
<Moritz> Es ist eben immernoch absolut unspielbar
<Fuchs> in welcher Hinsicht? 
<Moritz> ca. 2fps
<Moritz> ^^
<Moritz> aber open /dev/[sound/]mixer: Input/output error klingt für mich immernoch sehr nach sound....
<POVaddct> Moritz: schonmal mit simpleren spielen wie z.b. foobillard getestet, ob du ueberhaupt 3d-beschleunigung hast?
<Fuchs> Welche Graphikkarte, welcher Treiber? 
<Moritz> ich teste das mal eben mit nem simpleren spiel....
<POVaddct> foobillard ist in den repos
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> man koennte auch die Frage beantworten, dann koennte man naemlich sehr zielsicher das Problem analysieren ... aber gut, jedem das seine, ist ja zum Glueck nicht mein Problem
<Moritz> 8800 GTS 512mb. ja ich hab gerade zu meiner Schande festgestellt, dass ich den Nvidia-treiber noch nicht installiert hatte ..... :/ 
<POVaddct> dann isses kein wunder
<Moritz> Ja, aber das Sound-Problem hatte ich ja bisher "zum Glück" auch.....
<POVaddct> bei dem muss jemand anders helfen. pulseaudio kommt mir nicht auf den rechner.
<Moritz> Fuchs hat mir ja schon soweit geholfen, dass das Soundproblem behoben ist. Ich boote mal eben neu.bg
<Fuchs> ut2004 laeuft hier perfekt mit Pulse, wie gesagt. 
<spucky> nabend. Ich hab meine UbuntuOne Synchronisation kaputt bekommen. Wollte Rechner aus der Liste der bekannten Maschinen entfernen und habe damit versehentlich auch meine momentan verbundenen Rechner gelöscht. Jetzt bekomme ich immer die Meldung, mein UbuntuOne Speicher wäre voll und kann nicht mehr synchen. Löschen/neu erstellen von diversen configs auf dem Rechner hat auch nicht geholfen. Weiß jemand wie ich das Problem beheben kann, o
<spucky> hne gleich das ganze System neu aufsetzen zu müssen?
<spucky> Irgendwelche Ideen?
<dAnjou> auf die website gehen und alles löschen?
<spucky> dAnjou: Was genau löschen?
<spucky> Die Daten brauch ich schon noch ;)
<dAnjou> dann lad sie von der website runter
<dAnjou> wenn es sagt, dass es voll is, musst du wohl leeren
<Moritz> Fuchs, POVaddct, es läuft jetzt ruckelfrei (schande über mich...). wenn ich es mit vorangestelltem padsp starte, habe ich auch sound. hier mal die konsole mit und ohne padsp: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399334/
<Fuchs> Moritz: ja, er will /dev/dsp, nutzt also oss 
<Fuchs> Moritz: kurz: es sollte stattdessen pulse nutzen
<POVaddct> legacy software... gibts leider noch so einiges
<Fuchs> und es kann pulse nutzen, weil haargenau das tut es hier. 
<Fuchs> POVaddct: das ist Quark 
<Fuchs> POVaddct: ut2004 ist SDL / libao, das kann definitiv Pulse. Das muessen wir noch nicht mal diskutieren
<POVaddct> Fuchs: okay
<Moritz> Fuchs, aber ich dachte padsp legt pa quasi für die anwendung lahm.
<POVaddct> Moritz: nein, es wrappt zugriffe auf /dev/dsp und lenkt sie auf pulseaudio um. vergleiche aoss.
<spucky> dAnjou: Es sind nur 74 MB belegt .... bei 2GB max. ist das definitiv nicht voll. Was sollte das leeren bringen? nen zusätzlichen Knopf zum erneuten Hinzufügen meiner gelöschten Rechner bringt mir das doch auch nicht, oder?
<Moritz> achso okay. Gut dann gucke ich nochmal im ap-wiki welche pakete ich brauche um ut dazu zu bringen, direkt pa zu nutzen
<dAnjou> spucky: du fragtest nach ideen :P .. auskennen tu ich mich nich, weil ich's nich nutze
<spucky> dAnjou: lol, ok ...
<spucky> also wenn sich jemand mit UbuntuOne auskennen sollte wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ansonsten installier ich halt neu. Dauert dank separater /home-Partition zum Glück nur 6-7 min bei mir. Nur das nachladen der ganzen Pakete ist dann immer nervig ...
<k1l> spucky: das hinzufügen des gelöschten pcs ist atm wohl nen problem. hier unter lucid klappts grade auch nicht
<spucky> k1l: hm ... doof. trotzdem Danke.
<k1l> spucky: unter dem link auf der ubuntuone seite ist nen workaround (bei lucid funktioniert es bei mir nicht)
<spucky> k1l: welchen Link meinst du?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Setup
<spucky> ah, im wiki. thx
<Newbie_> hello
<Newbie_> kann man hier fragen stellen zu ubuntu problemen?
<k1l> ,frag? Newbie_ 
<shetlandpony> Newbie_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Newbie_> das laustärkerad an meinem laptop funktioniert nicht
<Newbie_> kann man da was machen?
<k1l> ,hcl? Newbie_ 
<shetlandpony> Newbie_: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> da reinschauen oder bei google nach deinem laptop und ubuntu suchen. es gibt sicher jemanden, der da was gebastelt hat
<spucky> Newbie_: Hast du schon mal hier geschaut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<k1l> spucky: er hat eher ein acpi problem
<spucky> k1l: werden die in dem Artikel nicht mit behandelt? Mir hat der immer sehr gut geholfen :)
<jokrebel> gn8
<Moritz> Fuchs, ich kann zu dem Sound-Problem jetzt aber nichts finden. Wie kann ich denn eine Anwendnug dazu "zwingen" direkt pa zu nutzen?
<Moritz> oder soll ich das mit aoss versuchen? Aber das ist ja auch "nur" so ein wrapper wie padsp, oder? Und behebt damit das eig. Problem nicht
<Moritz> joa, ganz gut :)
<Moritz> drei stunden?!?! O_o
<Moritz> sry falsches fenster -.-
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-24
<utauu> THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<tm> :P
<Fuchs> kekse
<Fuchs> aeh, ups, das sollte nach OT, sorry :( 
<ppl8x> moin
<ppl8x> wie kann ich denn den ath5k treiber komplett entfernen,... bei mir spinnt der irgendwei,.. ständig abbrüche etc
<ppl8x> Ich hab eine Atheros AR9285
<Andy1978> ppl8x: komplett entfernen brauchst du ihn ja nicht, wenn du nicht willst, dass er geladen wird, setze ich auf die blacklist
<Andy1978> ppl8x: aber normalerweise läuft der ath5k zuverlässig
<ppl8x> dachte an entfernen und neu installieren :/
<ppl8x> ich hab halt oft verbindungsabbrüche
<ppl8x> obwohl signal über 80%
<ppl8x> vor ubuntu 10.10 war das nicht so
<Andy1978> ppl8x: bei ausreichender Signalstärke? Was sagen dann die Logs, was der Grund dafür ist?
<ppl8x> wie kann ich sowas loggen, bzw wo stehen die logs
<Andy1978> ppl8x: die erste Anlaufstelle ist "dmesg"
<Andy1978> gib mal dmesg auf einer Konsole ein
<ppl8x> hab ich brauchst du die ganze ausgabe? oder muss ich "grep irgendwas" noch zusätzlich eingeben
<Andy1978> ppl8x: du kannst die letzten 50 Zeilen(da wo was mit WLAN drinsteht) oder so nach http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ legen
<ppl8x> http://pastebin.de/12085
<ppl8x> blöd ist das ich den pc gerade erst angemacht hab ^^ und in der fh bin
<ppl8x> den fehler hatte ich gestern zum letzten mal
<Andy1978> ppl8x: also kein Verbindungsabbruch im log
<ppl8x> ja das muss ich später nochmal machen wenn es soweit ist
<ppl8x> kann ich den log "clearen"
<ppl8x> oder macht der das nach neustart?
<Andy1978> dmesg -c
<Andy1978> natürlich als root oder mit sudo
<ppl8x> jop danke
<ppl8x> ich meld mich dann mal wenns wieder so weit ist
<Andy1978> ppl8x: wenn es passiert, dann kannst du gleich alle wichtigen Informationen zusammentragen und in ein pastebin legen
<Andy1978> das wären (meiner Meinung) nach die Ausgaben von dmesg, modinfo ath5k, uname -a
<ppl8x> ok
<Andy1978> vielleicht noch lspci und Hersteller+Modell des Laptops
<tm> iwlist $interface scanning, würd ich noch dabei tun
<Andy1978> tm: genau. Hat dafür eigentlich noch niemand ein Skript geschrieben um alles zusammenzupacken und aufs pastebin zu legen?
<Koegs> Andy1978: dann hast du doch ne aufgabe für heute :)
<Andy1978> Koegs: ja, lass mich kurz überlegen.... Äh, nö, lieber nicht
<joschi> Andy1978, Koegs: pastebinit ist im package tree...
<tobago> hallo ich melde mich mit xchat bei freenode als tobago an. ich weiss aber nicht mehr ob ich damals beim register ein password vergeben habe. wie kriege ich das raus (weil ich pidgin nutzen will))
<Koegs> joschi: nochmal lesen bitte und verstehen, geht nicht nur um pastebin
<joschi> Koegs: nicht nur, aber damit ist das skript innerhalb von 2 minuten fertig
<Andy1978> joschi: ja, kenne ich. Aber es müsste ja die logik rein (für die WLAN Probleme) lspci, welche Karte -> passendes Modul suchen, Modul geladen, modinfo des Moduls usw.
<Koegs> joschi: ich wollte so ein script erst gar nicht, also wieso diese diskussion, die eh ins OT gehört? :)
<radoe> tobago: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass, Weiter dazu bitte im -offtopic.
<Th0rsten> hi
<Th0rsten> ich hab aus versehen aus meiner menuleiste den punkt entfernt in dem sich empathy etc befinden, wie krieg ich das wieder hin?
<jokrebel> hi
<Th0rsten> hi
<jokrebel> Th0rsten: rechtsklick - hinzufügen - Infoleiste (oder so ähnlich, hab grad kein Gnome hier)
<Deem> Benachristigungsanzeige nennt sich das
<Deem> Benachrichtigungsanzeige*
<Th0rsten> vielen dank
<jokrebel> jo genau - hast recht
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin moin
<black_> moin alle
<black_> wie configurire  ich hostapd einefach und schnell ein? mein wlan ist tp-link tl-wn821n (treiber ist ar9170usb)
<black_> will mein pc als hardware-router verwenden ;)
<jokrebel> .oO( es gibt fertige Router-Linux(e) [zB. Fli4L] … aber das ist hier ganz schon Off-Topic )
<black_> okay  dann muss ich ins off topic
<radoe> black_: Wenn http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers aktuell ist, dann gar nicht ...
<black_> ja gut aber gehen tut der ja radoe 
<black_> hm... ich glaub ich hab pech gehabt muss ich doch den ad-hoc modus nehmen :(
<emryz> guten morgen zusammen
<emryz> ich habe ein problemchen: mein netbook mit meerkat bekommt kein internet mehr, weder über wlan noch kabelgebunden. mein ifconfig gibt mir nur lo aus, eth0 is weg, und iwconfig nur lo und vboxnet0. das ganze ist seitdem ich gestern abend eine normale aktualisierung gemacht habe (der kernel wurde soweit ich weiß u.a. geupdated). 
<emryz> wie kann ich vorgehen um es wieder zum laufen zu bekommen?
<emryz> ach ja
<emryz> meine wlan karte is intern, eine realtek 3090
<emryz> falls das hilft
<brot> emryz: schonmal versucht den alten kernel zu booten?
<emryz> ne, das teste ich mal eben
<emryz> brb
<JSeann> über welchen port geht ssh?
<jokrebel> 22
<serenity> default 22
<JSeann> danke
<emryz> brot: re. also ich weiß absolut nicht warum, aber mit dem neuen kernel hab ich nun wieder kabelgebundenes inet, aber keine wlangeräte mehr
<emryz> bin jetzt auch mit dem netbook hier
<jokrebel> emryz: Fehlermeldungen?
<emryz> keine. werden einfach keine wifi geräte erkannt
<emryz> also nicht aufgeführt
<jokrebel> emryz: wird deine WLAN-Karte/Stick erkannt? (lspci/lsusb)
<emryz> jap, wird er. ralink rt3090
<emryz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399337/
<jokrebel> emryz: wenn man nach "RT3090 ubuntu wlan" findet man jede Menge Problemmeldungen. Hattest da in der Verganheit schon öfter Probleme?
<emryz> ich weiß, dass es mit dieser wlan karte probleme gab, aber ich hab n workaround gefunden vor 2 monaten, womit man die karte unter meerkat zum laufen bringen konnte. hat ja auch wunderbar funktioniert, bis gerstern
<jokrebel> +googelt
<jokrebel> emryz: gestern war n Kernelupdate. Vielleicht musst Du das Workaround jetzt wieder ausführen.
<emryz> ah, ok. gut, dann probier ich das einfach mal. danke dir, ich sag bescheid
<JSeann> hab ein problem
<JSeann> ich sitze daheim und wollte mich per vpn ins netzwerk meiner firma einwählen
<JSeann> nun habe ich network-manager-pptp installiert
<JSeann> hab das dann auch eigentlich richtig eingerichtet, aber dennoch kommt es nicht zur einwahl
<JSeann> kann mich jemand helfen?
<JSeann> *mir
<jokrebel> JSeann: hab da selber keine Erfahrung, aber vielleicht kennst Du ja dies noch nicht und es hilft Dir weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager?redirect=no#VPN
<JSeann> jokrebel, danke vorerst :)
<bullgard4> Im XMPP-Mehrbenutzerchat Server=conference.ubuntu-jabber.de, Room=ubuntu "sieht" anscheinend nicht jeder Teilnehmer jeden anderen. Wie kommt das?
<JSeann> hmm, also obwohl ich gateway, nutzer und passwort bei der vpn-verbindung eingetragen habe, passiert nichts
<Cassull> moin
<Cassull> nach einem killall -9 gnome-panel ist das panflute applet verschwunden. Zwar würde ein neustart/auslogen dagegen helfen, doch wie kriege ich es wieder ins panel ohne einen neustart/logout?
<Cassull> selbst ein sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor + pkill gnome-panel hat nicht geholfen das verschwundene applet wieder an zu zeigen
<bullgard4> Cassull: Das gehört nicht zu den »Standard«-Applets von Lucid. Du hast es wahrscheinlich das erste Mal von Hand installiert. Hast Du schon versucht, es ein zweites Mal von Hand zu installieren?
<Minipluto> oh ich merke gerade dass ich anscheinend einen Disconnect hatte
<Cassull> bullgard4: hat nichts gebracht. Habe mir gerade die bug meldungen auf lunchpad angesehen und da war der fehler aufgeführt. Scheint wohl das es kein drum herum um den neustart gibt. 
<beaver74> Meine 900 MHz CPU wird unter /proc/cpuinfo unter "cpu MHz" mit nur 630 MHz ausgegeben, wo müsste ich nachsehen um herauszufinden warum sie nur gedrosselt laeuft?
<Guschtel> beaver74: bios?
<beaver74> Guschtel: da muesste mit ziemlicher Sicherheit alles OK sein
<ppq> auf meinem ubuntu server (lucid) habe ich die prozesse "supervising syslog-ng" und "/usr/sbin/syslog-ng -p /var/run/syslog-ng.pid" jeweils zwei mal laufen. ist das normal? dass die beide das selbe pid file haben, zeugt ja eigentlich von friedlicher koexistenz...
<joschi> beaver74: wieviel % idle ist deine cpu (bzw. sind deine cpu cores, wenn mehrkernprozesor)?
<rumpel_> beaver74, was für ein gerät ist das?
<beaver74> joschi: Ausgabe von top: load average: 1.33, 1.07, 1.01
<joschi> beaver74: und idle?
<beaver74> rumpel_: ein alter eee 4G
<rumpel_> beaver74, http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu   "CPU speed, p4-clockmod, power savings and all that"
<beaver74> joschi: helf mir mal, wie bekomme ich das nochmal raus
<joschi> beaver74: einfach den wert ablesen...
<beaver74> rumpel_: hoert sich gut an, werde gleich mal lesen, danke
<Imo> bekks: biste da?
<beaver74> joschi: wo denn nochmal?
<joschi> beaver74: in der kopfzeile der ausgabe von `top`
<beaver74> hm, mom
<beaver74> joschi: top - 13:28:11 up 6 days, 20:27,  3 users,  load average: 1.03, 1.10, 1.03    --- das waere die Kopfzeile
<joschi> beaver74: du hast sicherlich noch eine Zeile "Cpu(s)"
<beaver74> ahso, das ist dann diese: Cpu(s): 28.9%us, 13.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 58.1%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<joschi> ppq: was konkret stoert dich?
<ppq> joschi, die ungewissheit, ob das so seine richtigkeit hat.
<beaver74> joschi: 58.1%id wird es dann sein?
<joschi> beaver74: also, 58% idle. warum sollte er dann auf 100% frequenz takten?
<beaver74> ja
<Deem> bei einer server installation von ubuntu. welche parameter muss ich im grub menü nochmal anhängen, wenn ich direkt in eine root shell booten will um zb mein vergessenes passwort zu ändern?
<beaver74> joschi: hm, ok... mir war eigentlich nicht klar das Stromsparfunktionen auf dem Rechner aktiviert sind.
<rumpel_> beaver74, http://www.netkeeper.de/index.php?site=eeepc     hier wird auch erklärt, wie man das module p4-clockmod einrichtet   ... das nach dem vorherigen link aber kaum nennenswerte vorteile bringen soll 
<joschi> Deem: init=/bin/bash
<beaver74> rumpel_: ok
<Deem> joschi: ah. danke
<joschi> beaver74: das sind sie bei einer standard ubuntu desktop installation
<beaver74> ahso, danke joschi 
<ppq> Deem, "s" für single user mode ginge sonst wohl auch
<joschi> ppq: hast du 2 prozessorkerne? dann passt das.
<ppq> joschi, nein, nur einen
<joschi> ppq: dann ist es seltsam, IMHO
<ppq`> joschi, ja, denke ich auch.. was könnte ich tun? wenn ich ein "sudo service syslog-ng restart" absetze, bekomme ich nach erfolg-meldenden stop- und startmeldungen auch ein "Error setting capabilities, capability management disabled; error='Operation not permitted'"
<ppq`> ich muss dazu sagen, das ist eine durch openvz virtualisierte kiste
<joschi> ppq`: laeuft noch eine instanz, wenn do syslog-ng stoppst?
<beaver74> rumpel_: wunderbar, der erste link ist genau der der die Sache aufklaert.
<ppq`> joschi, ja
<joschi> ppq`: dann kill die und starte syslog-ng danach neu
<rumpel_> beaver74, ich hab auch ein 4G, aber mich hat das bisher nicht so gestört... allenfalls flash-videos ruckeln teilweise.
<beaver74> rumpel_: teilweise ist gut ;) das rumpelt hier ohne Ende und ist echt nicht huebsch mit anzusehen. Evtl wird das ja ein wenig helfen.
<rumpel_> beaver74, netbook-remix? ja->schmeiss unity runter
<ppq`> joschi, inteteressant, das ließ sich ohne zu meckern killen. nach dem starten ist dann auch nur einer da, allerdings wieder die gleiche o.g. fehlermeldung
<ppq`> aber scheint ja nichts fatales zu sein - danke :)
<beaver74> rumpel_: ne, ich hab zZ das ganz normale Gnome drauf (was ich aber aendern will und zu Xfce oder aehnliches gehen werde)
<joschi> ppq`: ja, openvz unterstuetzt halt keine posix capabilities ;)
<rumpel_> beaver74, hmm... das läuft bei mir eigentlich problemlos out-of-the-box .. wieviel RAM? (hab aufgerüstet auf 2GB)
<beaver74> rumpel_: leider nur 1GB (von 512 auf 1024 aufgeruestet)
<rumpel_> beaver74, wobei 1GB sollte jetzt erstmal auch nicht so das problem sein... hm
<rumpel_> beaver74, steht in den logs was verdächtiges?
<beaver74> rumpel_: ich werde mich mal ran setzen und die durchforsten.
<pog> wo landert ein print auf pdf?... 
<pog> ich moecht es weitermailen.
<k1l> pog: ?
<pog> ich wollte aus dem Webbrowser etwas auf pdf drucken.
<pog> hat es gemacht, nur finde ich den Druck nicht...
<k1l> pog: entweder im home, auf dem desktop, im dokumente ordner oder da, wo du es angegeben hast
<pog> o.k. danke
<k1l> p.s.: augen auf beim knöpfchen drücken
<pog> ja hat es in ~/PDF reincopiert....
<Lemming> ist es unter ubuntu möglich 3xRechner die alle per Wlan mit einem Router verbunden sind, per vnc zu erreichen?
<bullgard4> Im XMPP-Mehrbenutzerchat Server=conference.ubuntu-jabber.de, Room=ubuntu "sieht" anscheinend nicht jeder Teilnehmer jeden anderen. Wie kommt das?
<Lemming> ein rechner hat windows drauf, die anderen beiden ubuntu 10.10
<rumpel_> Lemming, teamviewer
<Marsi> hi
<Lemming> teamviewer leitet den traffic jedoch an einen externen server :(
<rumpel_> auch im lan?
<Lemming> yep
<Lemming> ansonsten würde das grundprinzip mit der id und so nicht klappen
<Lemming> ich hörte es solle per vnc möglich sein, jedoch bin ich da nicht so bewandert drin
<LetoThe2nd> Lemming: wenn du nochmal beschreibst was du willst, so dass mans auch versteht, kann man vielleicht helfen. bisher hab ich keine ahnung, wer wen wo erreichen soll.
<rumpel_> http://support.teamviewer.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=58  ` ... sieht mir nach lan-support aus
<shetlandpony> rumpel_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3yot73w | TeamViewer im lokalen Netzwerk benutzen
<rumpel_> wär ja behämmert, wenn die das immer über ihre server schleifen müssten
<LetoThe2nd> rumpel_: n1
<Lemming> habe 3xpc's zuhause, und will diese miteinander verbinden sodass ich wenn möglich auf alle zugreifen kann
<LetoThe2nd> Lemming: du sollst dich nicht, wiederholen, du sollst präzise werden.
<LetoThe2nd> Lemming: alle auf alle, oder einer auf die anderen beiden, oder ein vierter auf alle drei... 
<Lemming> zwei der maschinen verwenden dabei ubuntu 10.10, eine andere hingegen win7... zudem sollte der vnc client bereits bei systemstart laufen und keine schweriege konfiguration wie bei teamviewer erfordern (passwortabgleich etc..)
<Lemming> einer auf die anderen beiden, aber umgekehrt sollte es auch möglich sein
<Lemming> wobei ich hauptsächlich vom win7-server auf die beiden ubuntu-systeme zugreifen würde
<Lemming> win7-pc*
<greengecko> hallo
 * LetoThe2nd schmeisst die beiden undefinierten buzzwords "NX" und "teamviewer" in den raum und geht wieder. mangelhafte beschreibungen erfordern nur mangelhafte lösugnen.
 * rumpel_ schmeisst ein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC  hinterher
 * LetoThe2nd reicht noch "logmein" nach.. partiell zumindest.
<greengecko> ich habe folgende frage: ich benutze nun seit längerem schon eine atikarte. habe aber davor einen nvidiaonboardchip verwendet. nun sehe ich aber gerade, dass da noch ein paar pakete von nvidia ürig sind. alte treiber habe ich schon deinstalliert, aber jetzt habe ich noch 3 pakete, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich diese entfernen kann
<Lemming> ich weiß nicht wie ich mich noch präziser ausdrücken soll, haben hier ein mehrfamilienhaus... und ab und an hat der ein oder andere mal ein problem mit dem pc... deshalb sollte ich nicht erst runter in den ersten oder zweiten stock müssen um es mir anzuschauen sondern direkt per vnc zugriff darauf haben :)
<Marsi> könnte mir mal jemand erklären wie ich ubuntu server von einem usb stick installiere? hab das jetzt mit dem universal usb installier probiert wie auf der homepage beschrieben aber da kann das setup-up die datein nicht von cd lesen und ich komme nicht weiter.
<greengecko> die pakete sind xserver-xorg-video-nv ; xserver-xorg-video-nouveau und smartdimmer. kann ich diese gefahrlos entfernen?
<Lemming> deshalb wäre die option per teamviewer nicht optimal weil man kein password festlegen kann und es ständig zu einem abgleich kommen muss, zudem würde noch interner traffic erst unverschlüsselt über das internet geleitet werden bis es beim anderen ankommen würde
<Deem> Lemming: für windows gibts vnc, das kann man beim systemstart starten lassen über den autostart, da kann ubuntu auch drauf zugreifen und für ubuntu gibts sowas wie vnc auch bzw auch ssh =)
<LetoThe2nd> Lemming: ich sagte es schon mehrfach. man spezifiziert, wer auf wen zugreifen will. und wenn die antwort "alle auf alle" lautet, bleibt dir als jemand der schon dne konfigurationsaufwand von teamviewer scheut ohnehin nur dieser übrig, da alle anderen komplexer sind. und der weitere satz "per vnc zugreifen" führt die frage eigentlich ad absurdum, denn dann hastd du dich ja bereits für ein protokoll entschieden -> ergo, die diskussion ist überf
<Lemming> die konfiguration per teamviewer ist simple, nur will ich nicht erst ein password über x-y übertragen müssen bis ich zugriff darauf bekomme, da könnte man sich gleich den weg in den ersten stock machen :)
<Lemming> bei vnc kann man soweit ich weiß, ein password festlegen der sich von sitzung zu sitzung nicht abändert... jedoch weiß ich nicht ob man das ohne lan-switch etc.. (nur per Wlan) realisieren kann
<Lemming> passwort*
<Deem> Lemming: bei teamviewer ist es auch möglich ein passwort festzulegen, welches sich nicht ändert
<Lemming> ist es das?
<Deem> ist es
<LetoThe2nd> Lemming: dann tu wie oben genannt und lies dich in VNC oder NX ein. und ja, die funktionieren über LAN, WAN, WLAN, völlig egal, da diese schichten im OSI-modell drunter liegen. kannst ja bei der gelegenheit auch gleich nachlesen.
<Lemming> ok, mehr wollt ich garnicht wissen :)
<greengecko> kennt jemand die antwort auf meine frage? (nebenbei: der grund ist, dass es zb nach dem anmelden kurz flacket während der desktop läd und ich vermute, dass es an irgendwelchen resten von nvidia liegen könnte)
<greengecko> ah ich habe gerade gesehen, dass auch extra xorgpakete für ati installiert sind, zb xserver-xorg-video-ati. damit hat sich meine frage geklärt.
<greengecko> schönen tag noch :)
<Marsi> kann mir niemand helfen?
<dauerflucher> ,geduld? Marsi
<shetlandpony> Marsi: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Deem> Marsi: welcher usb installer, welche homepage?
<Marsi> ubuntu.com, universal usb installer
<Deem> Marsi: schau dir dasmal an. ist imo besser, als das von ubuntu.com http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<Marsi> mit unetbootin hab ichs unter windows auch schon probiert. mit dem gleichen ergebnis, das setup meint dann es könne datein nicht von cd laden. 
<Lemming> so ich bins nochmal, habs nun mit dem eingebauten ubuntu-board-vnc(alias vino) und dem tightvnc viewer hinbekommen, jedoch gibt es noch ein kleineres problem
<Lemming> und zwar hab ich bei beiden ubuntu-systemen festgelegt das man erst nach eingabe des passwortes *xy* zugriff darauf erlangen soll... jedoch klappt es auch ohne irgendeine passworteingabe
<Lemming> weiß jemand genaueres dazu :S
<Kojiro_AK> Lemming: Du hast wahrscheinlich den Schlüsselbund aufgesperrt und darin das Passwort gespeichert.
<Lemming> hmm versteh nicht ganz, was für ein schlüsselbund :(
<Kojiro_AK> Lemming: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schlüsselbund
<Lemming> so habe nun mal geschaut, er übernimmt an einen rechner die einstellungen nicht
<Lemming> bei dem anderen klappt es problemlos, bei diesem hier jedoch nicht... ich setzte die option bei "der benutzer muss folgendes passwort eingeben :xxx"... diese einstellung verfällt jedoch direkt nachdem ich den rechner neugestartet habe, oder per vnc verbinde
<Lemming> :S
<LetoThe2nd> hm, wenn ich die sudoers bei nem gechrooteten system ändern will, dann braucht man ja eigentlich keine rücksicht auf visudo nehmen, nicht?
<basti198551>  hallo .. ich brauch ne 1:1 kopie von einem system um was testen zu können -als hab ich mit rsync die / - partition kopiert und den grub d.h. die ersten 446 byte aud die andere platte geschoben .. wenn ich diese nun starten will steht da nur GRUB (und nen courser blinkt, kann weder was eingeben noch sonnst was das einzige was funzt ist alt + strg + entf) .. hat jemand ne idee wie ich das nun starten kann?
<richyw> habe eine multimedia festplatte von ac ryan und die hat einen esata anschluss um eine weiter externe festplatte daran anzuschließen, aber mit dem laptop kann ich nicht über diesen anschluß darauf zugreifen. ist es möglich der multimedia festplatte vorzugauckeln das mein laptop ne externe festplatte ist?
<LetoThe2nd> richyw: nein, das ist technisch nicht möglich.
<richyw> thx
<Koegs> LetoThe2nd: ich benutze visudo nie, sondern "vi /etc/sudoers"
<Lemming> eine datenübertragung ist mit "vino"-vnc nicht möglich oder etwa doch?
<crapman> kann man die größe der verschiedenen leisten in firefox ändern?
<richyw> kann man auf die multimedia festplatte ac ryan ein linux system installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? richyw, bitte da
<shetlandpony> richyw, bitte da: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Koegs> crapman: rechte maustaste -> anpassen
<crapman> Koegs, da kann man doch cniht die größe ändern
<Koegs> du meinst also die höhe?
<crapman> genau
<Koegs> vielleicht über die schriftgröße, aber kA
<crapman> oder kann man das für alle fenster einstellen?
<crapman> ,paste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<crapman> was bedeutet diese fehlermeldung? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/295490/
<KojiroAK> Lemming: Nö, Datenaustausch hat Vino nicht. Aber du kannst auf beiden Kisten Pidgin inkl. Bonjour Account nutzen.
<Lemming> weiß vllt ob man per vino-vnc dateiübertragungen tätigen kann, und falls nicht wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte
<KojiroAK> Lemming: Alternativ geht auch g2ipmsg
<Lemming> schnell gucken was "g2ipmsg" ist :)
<KojiroAK> Lemming: Instant Messenger für LAN.
<KojiroAK> Ohne zentralen Server.
<Lemming> hört sich gut an :)
<Lemming> fragt sich nur ob es das auch für win gibt :)
<KojiroAK> Lemming: Wobei das ziemlich das gleiche wie Pidgin und Bonjour ist.
<KojiroAK> Lemming: ipmsg heisst das Protokoll, da wird's schon was für Windows geben. Für Android gibt's es auch.
<KojiroAK> Lemming: Sonst eben Pidgin mit Bonjour.
<KojiroAK> Lemming: http://ipmsg.org/index.html.en
<bullgard4> Im XMPP-Mehrbenutzerchat Server=conference.ubuntu-jabber.de, Room=ubuntu "sieht" anscheinend nicht jeder Teilnehmer jeden anderen. Wie kommt das?
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Allenfalls ignoriert da jemand jemand anderes.
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: Ich verstehe schlecht das Wort "allenfalls". Du willst sagen, falls es dieses Phänomen überhaupt gibt, dann nur weil jemand jemand anderes ignoriert?
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Unter Umständen
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Muss nicht sein, kann aber.
<PBeck> hi
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: Ich werde weiter an diesem beobachteten Problem dranbleiben.
<Guest63727> bekks, ich habe das mit dem softwareraid immer noch nicht hinbekommen. immer freeze, wenn ich schreibe. und erklär mir bitte das mit dem usertool für dm_raid. ich glaube das mainboard hat defekte
<Wedelwolf> moin
<jmux> Hi. Ich habe gerade mein erstes 10.04 Ubuntu mit FAI aufgesetzt und bekomme beim Booten folgende Fehlermeldung: 'mountall: mounted-tmp main process (446) terminated with status 127'
<sash_> was ist FAI?
<jmux> 'mountall --debug' hängt bei mir beim Einbinden des Swap (fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535966/). 
<jmux> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mountall beim Boot zu ddebuggen?
<jmux> FAI = Fully Automated Installation
<sash_> swap wird nicht mit mount eingebunden, sondern mit swapon
<jmux> FAI = http://fai-project.org/
<jmux> Manuell schon, aber beim Booten sorgt der upstart "mountall" Job für die Einbindung
<sash_> ok, wusst ich net
<srtu> hi, ich hab ein script geschrieben was anacron einmal am tag ausführen soll, und zwar ein simples <notify-send "test"> 
<srtu> wenn ich das script in der shell ausführe klappt das problemlos ./test
<srtu> ich vermute mal ich muss notify-send noch irgendwie beibringen an welchen user er die nachricht schicken soll, oder?
<k1l> srtu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron#Befehl-klappt-in-Skript-und-Shell-aber-nicht-im-Cronjob
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/3yz2443 | Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<srtu> ja sa kenn ich kil
<srtu> hab kein punkt im dateinamen
<k1l> auch an den path gedacht?
<srtu> der pfad ist doch mit der bash verknüpft oder nicht?
<k1l> liest du bitte mal den artikel?
<srtu> dachte das bezieht sich auf programme die ich auch in der shell mit pfadangabe aufrufen muss?
<k1l> ./ <-- woher soll cron wissen, wo das ist?
<srtu> nicht cron, anacron
<srtu> bei cron ists klar
<srtu> aber bei anacron liegt das script ja im .daily ordner zbsp
<srtu> und dann wird das doch von anacron aufgefüht, mit der ersten zeile in dem script geb ich ja die shell an zbsp. #!/bin/sh
<srtu> oder versteh ich da was falsch, k1l?
<schweegi> muss ich nach einem kernel update den kernel patch erneut ausführen? http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2010/11/22/ubuntu-wochenrueckblick-2010/#Eine-Alternative-zum-200-Zeilen-Patch-der-Wunder-wirkt
<shetlandpony> schweegi's url: http://tinyurl.com/378hde5 | Ubuntu-Wochenrückblick 2010-47 › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> srtu: nee hast schon recht. mit notify-send kenn ich mich allerdings nicht aus im bezug auf die user problematic
<srtu> ok trotzdem danke ich such mal weiter
<basti1985> hallo und guten abend 
<basti1985> ich versuch grad ne 1.1 copie eines systems zu starten (hab / mit rsync kopiert, sowie die ersten 446 byte des mbr mittels dd (ohne die PT)) allerdings will grub nicht (blieb stehen) -> neuinstallation bringt nun bei grub "geom error" 
<LetoThe2nd> basti1985: langsam solltest du eigentlich wissen, dass crossposting nicht so gern gesehen wird. und vor 3stunden 10min wars noch ein debian-thema.....
<ampache> hallo , ich habe proble mein ampache zum laufen zu bekommen ich hab alles wie in der anleitung gemacht aber unter localhost/ampache wird nix angezeigt .. wer ne idee was ich machen kann =
<kirsten> hi, ich habe mir gerade zwei dvd s ausgeliehen, die sich beide weder mit vlc noch mit videoplayer abspielen lassen. ich nutze ubuntu 8.04. hat jemand einen tipp???
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: a) schau dir mal den dvd-wiedergabe-punkt auf folgender seite an:
<LetoThe2nd> ,codecs? kirsten 
<shetlandpony> kirsten, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kirsten> ps: die codes sind alle installiert. s scheint son bescheuerter kopierschutz zu sein
<ampache> ps:er schreibt :"The requested URL /ampache was not found on this server."
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: b) wenns dann immer nicht geht, hast du wohl einen sogenannten "wirksamen kopierschutz". dann ist das thema hier beendet, du darfst dich gerne beim bundestagsabgeordneten deiner wahl dafür bedanken.
<kirsten> scheiss saubande!
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: ausdruck. wir können auch nix dafür.
<kirsten> ja, damit meine ich ja auch nicht euch!!!
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: trotzdem drücken wir uns hier bitte offenlichkeitstauglich aus. danke.
<kirsten> na dann werd ich morgen dem heini in der videothek seine dvds um die ohren hauen!
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: Ungehobelter Haufen?
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: geht für die logs klar, und über sprachliche feinheiten dürft ihr euch dann gern im OT drüben einigen ;-)
<kirsten> war das öffentlichkeitstauglich?
<beaver74> kirsten: der hat mit der "Sache" auch nichts am Hut.
<PBeck> kirsten: libdvdcss2 hast schon installiert oder?
<kirsten> libdvdcss2 ist installiert
<ampache> keiner ne idee warum mein ampache net antwortet?weder lokal,noch im lan noch im wan ? Apache läuft .. und die daten(.php, .html) sind auch auf dem Server... nur er zeigt die Page net an :(
<kirsten> bislang liefen ja auch alle (4) dvds, die ich mir bislang ausgeliehen habe
<PBeck> also libdvdread4 installiert und die datei ausgeführt?
<PBeck> welche dvd ist es?
<kirsten> stieg larsson - vergebung
<kirsten> und verdammnis geht auch nicht
<PBeck> hum
<kirsten> libdvdread4 ist installiert -aber was meinst du mit ausgeführt?
<PBeck> damit ist libdvdcss2 noch nicht installiert du musst libdvdread4 installieren und noch einen befehl ausführen
<kirsten> welchen befehll?
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs#DVD-Wiedergabe
<Rick_Deckard> hallo o/
<Rick_Deckard> ich hätte da ein kleines problem :)
<nevchen> ,frag? Rick_Deckard 
<shetlandpony> Rick_Deckard: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<kirsten> sauber ! das wars!!! PBeck-du bist ein Schatz!!!
<nevchen> jetzt muss PBeck  ja fast rot werden;)
 * LetoThe2nd merkt kurz an, dass schon mein allererster satz auf exakt diesen eintrag hinwies und sofort mit "ist ja installiert" beantwortet wurde.
<PBeck> kommt drauf an ob kirsten M oder W ist :>
<Rick_Deckard> ich hab ein buffalo NAS das irgendwie aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht mehr geht. ich hatte da 2 festplatte mit raid 1. nun wenn ich aber eine hd an den computer ansteck kann ubuntu sie nicht mounten bzw lesen. ich sehe sie aber in der laufwerksverwaltung. was kann ich da tun?
<kirsten> ?
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: lies mal 13min zurück, punkt a).
<LetoThe2nd> :P
<PBeck> männlich oder weiblich ;) Ich ahne es aber schon das hier 90% männlich sind - schade ;)
<kirsten> ich habe das mit dem befehl übersehen :(
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: das mit dem Befehl wird meist überlesen, deshalb frag ich ja auch ;)
<LetoThe2nd> kirsten: ist mir klar, ich wollte dir nur nochmal den lerneffekt mit dem "du musst schon das was wir sagen ganz lesen" verpassen.
<kirsten> so, ich muss jetzt noch schnell was kochen, danke noch mal!
<out-of-control> hi ich brauch hilfe mit meiner externen sound karte   audio4dj   ich kann musik abspielen aber ich kann leider mit mixxx die anderen kanäle nicht auswehlen. wer net wenn mir jemand helfen könnt bin leider noch nicht so fitt mit ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: praktisch erstmal ein image ziehen und dann theoretisch mit photorec, scalpel, foremost oder ähnlichem drauf losgehen. das funktioniert aber nur, wenn da ein einigermassen vernünftiges FS drauf lag.
<sash_> PBeck: am einfachsten wäre, mit gparted zu _GUCKEN_ (mehr nicht), was da für n filesytem drauf ist, die entsprechenden utils zu installieren und dann zu mounten. alternativ spuckt auch sudo fdisk -l den dateisystemtyp aus (weiß ich grad nicht). kristallkugel sagt, platte ist mit xfs formatiert und xfs-utils nicht installiert
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: macht man alles am image, nicht am lebenden object.
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: also ist dein erster anlaufpunkt prinzipiell mal ddrescue.
<PBeck> sash_: TAB :)
<Rick_Deckard> finde ich das im ubuntu software center?
<sash_> whoops. war ja nicht mal der richtige anfangsbuchstabe :D
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: in synaptic auf jeden fall. und im wiki gibts auch nen artikel dazu.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: 1tb platz aufm rechner fürs image? glaub ich nicht dran
<sash_> ach, da steht garnix von tb
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Partitionen-retten-wenn-Reparatur-nicht-mehr-moeglich-ist
<k1l> Rick_Deckard: das was du vorhast ist nichts, was man mal eben zusammenklickt. da wirst du dich erstmal einlesen und dann vorsichtig agieren müssen.
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/2abtaqb | Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: dann bin ich eh raus, ich supporte datenrettung, keine lottospielchen.
<Rick_Deckard> naja ein guter anfang wäre mal zu wissen ob da noch was drauf ist oder ob das raid array alles überschrieben hat :(
<Rick_Deckard> wie kann ich das herausfinden?
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: nichts gelesen, nichts verstanden, lotto spielen... 
<k1l> Rick_Deckard: mach trotzdem erstmal nen image. wenn du da jetzt auf dem orginal rumfuhrwerkst nimmst du dir die möglichkeiten
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin raus.
<Rick_Deckard> und wie erstellt man am besten so ein image?
<LetoThe2nd> ...
<k1l> Rick_Deckard: scroll mal hoch und lies was alles geschriebene wurde samt dem link
<KojiroAK> LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: also ist dein erster anlaufpunkt prinzipiell mal ddrescue.
<Rick_Deckard> achso tut mir leid dieser ganze text ist nicht sehr "übersichtlich"
<Rick_Deckard> ich war noch nie im "irc"
<k1l> dann nimm dir jetzt mal ein paar minuten das alles zu lesen. es wurde alles gesagt
<Rick_Deckard> da steht dass dd_rescue für defekte partitionen gedacht ist. aber ich weis ja garnicht ob die partition defekt ist
<ampache> ich hab nen "ampache Server" das is eig. nix anderes als ne HP die unter Ampache2 angelegt wird. Nur leider nach der installation (apt-get install ampache) sollte www.localhost/ampache sich melden tuts aber net. Wer eine Idee warum net ? muss ich das irgendwie dem Apache noch sagen oder so ?
<PBeck> läuft ampache auch?
<ampache> also unter ubuntuusers steht das es so laufen sollte. wie starte ich den denn manuell ? eigendlich doch über apache oder ? /etc/init.d/apache restart ?
<ampache> bzw start aber die "mainpage" unter "localhost" läuft ja ohne probleme 
<k1l> Rick_Deckard: zieh erstmal nen image von der platte. an dem image kannst du dich dann austoben
<PBeck> ampache: nicht www.localhost
<PBeck> sondern einfach localhost/ampache
<ampache> ja das ist klar.. geht aber nicht . auch 192.168.2.4/ampache  oder www.dyndnsdomain.de/ampache er sagt mir überall das es die seite net gibt
<PBeck> hu 192?
<PBeck> localhost!
<PBeck> freigabe übers netz ist ja mal wieder was ganz anderes
<k1l> ampache: localhost heisst nur lokaler zugriff
<Rick_Deckard> k1l, eine frage noch. funktioniert dass auch mit der live cd? hab nämlich nur ein sata kabel
<k1l> also von dem ding, wo apache drauf läuft
<ampache> aber auch lokal geht es nicht ...(getestet über lynx is nen server )
<PBeck> http://localhost/ampache <= genau mal das eingeben - von der Maschine wo auch ampache installiert ist
<PBeck> und wenn das nicht geht => ps aux | grep ampache
<k1l> Rick_Deckard: sollte, ansonsten kannst du es ja schnell nachziehen aus der paketverwaltung
<Rick_Deckard> alles klar danke. ich boote jetzt mal mit der live cd
<spacecraft> ampache: ist ampache unter /etc/apache2/sites-enable auch eingetragen?
<categore> hallo zusammen, und erstmal ein lob. ich bin von maveric sehr begeistert. ich habe das OS verschlüsselt installiert (lvm) und suche nun eine etwas spezielle hilfe. bei einer falschen passworteingabe soll ein alternatives ubuntu starten, es soll aber so aussehen als hätte der nutzer das richtige kennwort eingegeben.
<LupusE> hi
<ampache> in ps aux wird ampache angezeigt.in sites-enabled\000-default ist ampache nicht eingetragen ,nein
<ampache> also /usr/share/ampache/www <--da liegen die dateien . würde es net einfach reichen die nach /var/www zu schieben oder so ? ich brauche die "mainpage" eh nicht..wäre zwar ziemlich gefuscht... 
<k1l> ampache: bist du hiernach vorgegangen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ampache
<ampache> jap
<ampache> wieso, is da nen fehler drinne ?
<k1l> apache auch neugestartet?
<ampache> ja sogar rechner mehrmals ...
<Rick_Deckard> sodala bin nun mit der live cd da :)
<k1l> apache, php und mysql sind auch drauf?
<spacecraft> "Alias /ampache /usr/share/ampache/www" in sites-enabled/000-default eitragen hilft bestimt
<spacecraft> oder du setzt einen simlink unter /var/www nach /usr/share/ampache/www
<Rick_Deckard> LetoThe2nd, kannst du mir noch einmal den datenrettungslink schicken bitte.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Partitionen-retten-wenn-Reparatur-nicht-mehr-moeglich-ist
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/2abtaqb | Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<ampache> danke spacecraft :) das war es :)
<ampache> das mit dem Alias in den Enabled sites
<spacecraft> bitte gern
<Rick_Deckard> k1l, wie finde ich den namen des laufwerks heraus?
<k1l> sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> mahlzeit
<Rick_Deckard> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Deem> Rick_Deckard: windows 7?
<Rick_Deckard> nein
<Rick_Deckard> also auf dem nas ist eine linux version drauf
<spacecraft> unter sites-available/ sollte ampache aber eigentlich doch auch stehen stichwort a2ensite oder so, ist vieleicht sauberer das damit zu machen.
<Rick_Deckard> Deem, ist das jetzt schlecht?
<Deem> Rick_Deckard: nein. kA, aber ich kenn das nur von windows 7
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<Rick_Deckard> also bei geparted steht dateisystem xfs. aber das is nur ein teil von der platte /dev/sda6. dort ist auch ca. so eine große anzahl an GB benutzt die tatsächlich drauf sind
<Rick_Deckard> kann ich diese einzelne partition mit dem dateisystem xfs einbinden? oder nur die ganze platte?
<Garfield1984> hey leute... ich möchte mein wd live mit meinem rechner verbinden... ich habe dieses teil direkt an den pc angeschlossen, es findet ihn auch, jedoch kann ich keine freigaben abrufen... 
<d-f> Rick_Deckard: Du kannst auch nur einzelne Partitionen einbinden
<Rick_Deckard> ach dass is toll. dann probier ich das gleich mal
<Rick_Deckard> also nachdem ich "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/nas" probiert habe kam dass raus: mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „linux_raid_member“
<Garfield1984> wenn ich nen samba-server einrichten möchte, muss ich zwingend global settings eintragen in die smb.conf oder gibts dafür nen default wenn ich da nix eintrage
<apollo13> es gibt für alle settings defaults, sonst siehst es eh in den logs
<apollo13> aber die defaults willst du wahrscheinlich nicht^^
<Garfield1984> naja ich will meinen rechner via nen medienserver frei geben
<Garfield1984> also dieses wd live teil
<Garfield1984> falls das jemand kennt ^^
<apollo13> ne
<Rick_Deckard> also es scheint so als ob ich der platte irgendwie das raid1 vorgaukeln muss. gibt es da eine möglichkeit?
<Rick_Deckard> kann mir wirklich keiner helfen?
<Fuchs> ,geduld? Rick_Deckard 
<shetlandpony> Rick_Deckard: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<basti1985> hallo kann mir ma kurz jemand hierbei helfen http://chris.improbable.org/2006/12/8/unix-quickie-cloning-a-linux-machine-using/
<basti1985> wil eine maschine klonen ... dazu ruf ich ja rsync auf dem remote system auf richtig? ... doch was wird wo hin kopiert?
<shetlandpony> basti1985's url: http://tinyurl.com/36anec9 | Unix quickie: cloning a Linux machine using rsync+ssh | Chris Adams
<bekks> basti1985: Steht doch da. "/" nach "USERNAME@CLONE_HOST:/PATH_TO_CLONE_DISK/"
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass das keine konsistente Kopie ist.
<basti1985> bekks clone ist so zu sagen der "neue"? konsistent in wie fern? nein schnappschuss ist es dennoch oder? 
<basti1985> ich brauch das 1:1 d.h. ih muss/ will nen samba update testen
<Rick_Deckard> afk
<basti1985> bekks ein schnappshuss
<bekks> basti1985: Mit rsync KANN man KEINEN exakten Snapshot erstellen.
<bekks> Du müsstest dazu eine Live-CD verwenden, die Quelle mounten und dann über die Live-CD rsync benutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: lass gut sein. wir habens in #debian.de heute nachmittag schon probiert.
<bekks> Ok.
<basti1985> LetoThe2nd klar aber mit nem anderen ansatz ... ferner gratulation das du dih überall rein hänen musst das ist support danke!
<SaVaGe86> benutzt jemand zufällig vidalia  
<k1l> ,wf? SaVaGe86 
<shetlandpony> SaVaGe86: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Fuchs> ,mf? SaVaGe86 
<shetlandpony> SaVaGe86: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<basti1985> bekks ich kann das system nicht runter fahren
<LetoThe2nd> basti1985: gerne doch. und es ist trotzdem crossposting, und du fragst trotzdem immer noch das selbe, und hörst trotzdem immer noch nicht zu. ich finde, das darf man bekks schon mal kurz sagen :-)
<basti1985> also welches geclont werden soll
<k1l> basti1985: ist es nun ein debian server oder ein ubuntu server?
<basti1985> sicher ich verfolge allerdings grad nen anderen ansatz doch nur zu 
<bekks> basti1985: Schade. Dann vergiss den rsync Ansatz. Und jeden anderen Ansatz auch - mit einem laufenden Echtsystem, welches nicht virtualisiert ist, bekommst Du keine konsistente Kopie hin.
<basti1985> sowohl als auch ... ich muss das mit einem debian hin bekommen und wenn ich einmal dabei bin kann ich das mit der ubuntu maschine auch gleich noh in angriff nehmen
<Rick_Deckard> wie bring ich mein ubuntu dazu partitionen, einer festplatte, die gpt verwendet, zu mounten?
<SaVaGe86> ich habe ein dualboot system mit windows7 64bit und  ubuntu 1010 naja seit ich ubuntu installiert habe bekomme ich beim vidalia start immer einen bluescreen, weiss das klingt jetzt komisch ist aber so. kann die fehlermeldung leider nicht lesen da sie nach 1/2 sekunde verschwindet!  meint ihr ist das ein fehler von der vidalia software ... pleas help 
<Fuchs> SaVaGe86: kein Zusammenhang mit Ubuntu, sorry. Frag am besten die Vidalia-Entwickler 
<SaVaGe86> oki 
<SaVaGe86> danke
<basti1985> bekks dann versuch ich mich mal anderes aus zu drücken ich brauch nen schnappschuss von einem system (lenny und/ oder lucid) was ich nicht runter fahren kann und wo ich samba updaten muss (win7 in nt4 domain) samba hängt aber mit ldap zusammen also grauch ich im grunde nur eine samba/ldap kopie ... wo es natürlich wünschendswert ist das selbe grund gerüst zu haben
<bekks> basti1985: Welcher Teil von "das was du willst, ist konsistent nicht realisierbar" ist Dir unklar? :)
<Garfield1984> sieht man smbd eigentl bei den prozessen wenn es läuft?
<bekks> Garfield1984: Ja.
<basti1985> das ich mit dem schnappschuss nicht den stand x 1:1 hab 
<Garfield1984> gut dann läufts bei mir ne >.<
<basti1985> bekks wärs ne option dem server ne dritte raid 1 platte zu verpassen?
<Garfield1984> wie starte ich das?
<basti1985> /etc/init.d/ was auch immer
<k1l> ,samba? Garfield1984 
<bekks> basti1985: Ohne runterfahren - nein. Immer noch nicht.
<Garfield1984> der sagt mir immer das es ne installiert ist, aber ich habs über software-center installiert
<shetlandpony> Garfield1984, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<apollo13> man hotplugging?
<germ86> hi
<Rick_Deckard> garfield wieso kannst/willst du das system nicht runterfahren?
<basti1985> bekks kann ich irgendwie die LDAP config spiegeln/ kopieren? die samba und systemuser? und weshalb soll das mit dem raid nicht ohne runterfahren gehen?
<jokrebel> .oO( wegen der "wer-hat-die-längste-uptime-wette" <gdr> )
<basti1985> denn ein raid nen fehler hat häng ich doch auch nur die neue platte rein und gut
<Rick_Deckard> du meinst wenn die platte nen fehler hat odeR?
<RedNifre> Hi!
<Rick_Deckard> mal ne andere frage. wenn ich eigentlich eine live cd verwende. wo legt der die daten ab?
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: RAM.
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: im Arbeitsspeicher
<RedNifre> Spontan würde ich sagen nirgends. LiveCD-Distributionen fragen dich beim Herunterfahren gelegentlich, ob du die Daten noch irgendwo speichern willst oder nicht.
<Rick_Deckard> also wenn ich zb nur 1gb ram habe kann ich keine 4gb datei runterladen?
<RedNifre> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich von Unterwegs gerne per SSH auf zwei verschiedene Rechner in meinem Heimnetzwerk zugreifen würde. Geht das irgendwie? Der Router kann ja den Port nur an eine einzige Maschine weiterleiten...
<jokrebel> vermutlich nein. Außer es existier ne Swap die die LiveCD nutzen kann.
<apollo13> RedNifre: gib der 2. maschine nen anderen port…
<apollo13> oder richt ein vpn ein, oder oder oder…
<RedNifre> hmkay. Habe damit noch gar keine Erfahrung, am besten lese ich mich erst mal ein.
<jokrebel> RedNifre: kein Problem mit Portumleitung
<RedNifre> Kann ich mich auf Maschine A einloggen und von da SSH starten und mich im LAN auf der anderen Maschine einloggen?
<apollo13> RedNifre: du brauchst nur am router port 23 auf andere maschine port 22 umleiten
<apollo13> und voila…
<RedNifre> OK, super. Werde mal schauen.
<apollo13> RedNifre: das geht natürlich auch, ja
<bibibi> hallo zusammen. wireshark listet keine interfaces auf, mit root schon. libcap2 ist installiert. Wie kann ich auch ohne root interfaces auswählen?
<dAnjou> RedNifre: du kannst im router festlegen, dass du zum beispiel port 2200 an 192.168.11.1:22 und port 2201 an  192.168.11.2:22 weiterleiten willst
<jokrebel> RedNifre: auch das geht, wenn man weiß wie
<Rick_Deckard> LetoThe2nd, nach aufmerksamen durchlesen der seite die du mir geschickt hast bin ich draufgekommen das dd_rescue mir ja eigentlich nicht hilft
<RedNifre> Ich sitze hier gerade an einem Ubuntu 10.04-Laptop, auf den ich erst mal probeweise über's LAN per SSH mit X zugreifen würde. Also, dass ich den Bildschirminhalt des Rechners sehe. Der Computer, an den ich mich gleich setzen möchte, fährt auch Ubuntu 10.04, allerdings die Peppermint-Variante. Was muss ich dafür alles tun?
<Rick_Deckard> die festplatte funktioniert ja. jedoch fehlt ihr die zweite festplatte damit sie wieder im raid 1 funktionieren kann.
<apollo13> bibibi: indem du dich in die richtigen gruppen einträgst geht es vlt, ansich darfst als non root nicht capturen
<Rick_Deckard> sollte ich jetzt vielleicht einen anderen weg einschlagen damit ich zu meinem ziel komme?
<dAnjou> RedNifre: wenn die ppermint-variante n x-server hat, nichts
<bibibi> also ein chmod vermutlich
<apollo13> bibibi: autsch
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: ssh -X, vnc, nxserver/nxclient, XDMCP - das sind so die Varianten
<apollo13> ich sagte irgendwie was anderes…
<bibibi> ja
<dAnjou> bekks: hilight fail
<RedNifre> ssh -X hört sich doch eigentlich am besten an. Wie funktioniert das überhaupt technisch mit der Netzwerktransparenz von X? VNC macht ja praktisch Video-Streaming, macht ssh -X das irgendwie anders?
<bibibi> eine andere möglichkeit ist, dafür zu sorgen, dass wireshark keien root-privilegien mehr braucht
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: du sagtest, dass das nas wo sie drin war tot ist und du an die daten willst. und glaub mir, da führt einfach kein weg an ddrescue oder nem anverwandten vorbei.
<bibibi> daher meine idee mit dem chmod
<apollo13> …
<dAnjou> RedNifre: es überträgt keine bilder
<apollo13> was spricht dagegen, dass wireshark rootrechte will?
<bibibi> das wiki
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: manche raidcontroller behandeln RAID1-disks auch wirklich rein gespiegelt, und wenn man sie einzeln ansteckt sieht man die daten direkt.
<apollo13> bibibi: dann kannst du nicht lesen
<bibibi> soll ja nicht ungefährlich sein
<Rick_Deckard> LetoThe2nd, und es kann nicht passieren  dass ich zb backtrack boote und ich dort sofort auf meine date zugreifen kann weil meine ubuntu live cd keine GPT unterstützt?
<RedNifre> hm. also wenn ich vom anderen Rechner auf den Laptop zugreifen will bekomme ich Connection Refused. Muss ich Ubuntu erst irgendwie für ssh-Connections öffnen?
<RedNifre> Wenn beide Rechner im LAN sind müsste doch ssh -X IPadresse reichen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: deins nutzt offensichtlich ein linux-softraid, welches das nicht tut. ergo: du fummelt an lebenden daten rum. jetzt kannst du dich drauf verlassen, dass die zweite disk ok ist und die quasi diese eine kaputt machen kannst. das ist ein weg. der zweite ist, du ziehst ne intakte kopie und werkelst an der rum. das ist auch der amtliche weg.
<apollo13> bibibi: nunja, wireshark selbst braucht keine root rechte; das es fürs capturing welche braucht is klar, alles andere wäre fahrlässig
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: man ssh lesen. :)
<apollo13> und selbst das kann man umstellen
<bekks> GNA.
<bekks> RedNifre: Das war für Dich.
<RedNifre> ?
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: und in dem image findest du schwer vermutlich mittels geeigentem rettungstool schnell deine daten. aber auch backtrack und alle anderen lustigen sogenannten security-distros machen das nicht automatisch, du musst schon wissen was du tust.
<bekks> RedNifre: man ssh lesen. :)
<bibibi> hab grad im wiki die sache mit dem chmod gefunden, was ich auch überlegte. so kalppts
<apollo13> bibibi: chmod auf was?
<RedNifre> ok, ich lese nur erst mal den ubuntuusers-Wiki-Eintrag zu SSH.
<apollo13> und vor allem wie
<bibibi> sudo chgrp admin /usr/bin/dumpcap
<bibibi> sudo chmod 750 /usr/bin/dumpcap
<bibibi> sudo setcap cap_net_raw,cap_net_admin+eip /usr/bin/dumpcap 
<apollo13> ah das, okay; das lassen wir durchgehen
<apollo13> ist aber afaik eh default
<Rick_Deckard> LetoThe2nd, danke dass du so viel geduld mit mir hast. ich kenn mich halt mit computer nicht so gut aus und bin vor 2 wochen von windows auf ubuntu umgestiegen :)
<apollo13> nur halt für die wireshark group
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: wenns wirklich ein linux-softraid ist hast du _theoretisch_ ja, wirklich theoretisch(!) die möglichkeit, es quasi auf dem rechner neu zusammenzusetzen mittels mdadm und dann reinzumounten, aber das ist auch eher tricky und viel lesearbeit.
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: das hat nichts mit geduld zu tun. fakt ist, du bist dabei, sämtliche grundsätze der datenrettung zu ignorieren, bzw. tust es ohnehin seit längerem (sonst hättest du backups und bräuchtest die ganze aktion nicht)
<bibibi> bei mir wars kein default
<apollo13> wenn ich schon softraids nur höre^^
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: also wenn du bekennendermassen keine ahnung hast - mach wirklich ernsthaft images als sicherheitskopien, und dann, _wirklich_ _danach_ kann man versuchen was zu erreichen.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: was soll schon drin sein in nem lustigen consumer-nas.
<Rick_Deckard> LetoThe2nd, wie macht man denn am besten backups von daten wo täglich was dazukommt und auf die mehrere leute gleichzeitig zugreifen sollen?
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: einen bestimmten zeitpunkt definieren und an diesem einfach backup machen. i.a. mitten in der nacht.
<LetoThe2nd> ,backup? Rick_Deckard, siehe auch
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: kA, sowas kauf ich nicht^^
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: um 4 uhr in der früh
<apollo13> inkrementell und zwischendurch voll…
<shetlandpony> Rick_Deckard, siehe auch, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Rick_Deckard> danke für die links
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: weisst du, es gibt nen schönen satz: "nicht gesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten." und da ist was dran.
<RedNifre> Nanu? Benutzt Rick eine merkwürdige Zeichenkodierung?
<Rick_Deckard> naja für mich als absoluter nicht computer experte macht es halt einen sicheren eindruck wenn die daten auf einem nas im raid 1 ... ehm verbund heist das glaub ich ... sind
<RedNifre> Ich sehe gar keine Umlaute.
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: ein raid hat sowas von absolut _NICHTS_ mit datensicherheit zu tun, das ist unbeschreiblich.
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: raid 1 schützt mit etwas glück vor ein bisschen datenverlust, backups sind aber was anderes ;)
<bibibi> redundanz, ausfallsicherheit?
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: sag mir, was dein RAID(0,1,2,xyz) macht, wenn jemand aus versehen auf löschen drückt. da sollte sogar einem absoluten laien klarwerden, dass backups echt was anderes sind.
<LetoThe2nd> bibibi: beides dinge, die jemandem ohne backups offensichtlich völlig egal sind.
<apollo13> bibibi: so what? schon mal nen rm -rf drüber gejagt?
<Rick_Deckard> LetoThe2nd, auch wenn ich nicht darauf eingehen sollte weil du eigentlich eh die ganze zeit recht hast... aber die landen dann in so einem papierkorb ordner auf dem NAS
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: und wenn das blöderweise der admin macht, oder den papierkorb grade löscht? oder der admin halt nicht den lustigen papierkorb-mechanismus nutzt, sondern einfach per rm hart löscht weil er schnell platz braucht?
<Rick_Deckard> was ist rm?
<bekks> ReMove...
<LetoThe2nd> Rick_Deckard: merke: ein backup ist physikalisch vollständig vom rechner getrennt. sonst ist es kein backup.
 * LetoThe2nd übergibt an dieser stelle an den 1st-level-support.
<Rick_Deckard> ach der lösch befehl. aber liebe leute man kann ubuntu auch einfach als GUI betriebsystem verwenden. also nich gleich böse auf mich sein :)
<bibibi> ich führ dann mal den kabelhai gassi. cu
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Man kann auch in der GUI ohne Papierkorb löschen...
<Rick_Deckard> bye o/
<Rick_Deckard> wie geht das? ich hab im context menü immer nur "in den müll verschieben"
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: nautilus -> einstellungen -> include delete button
<apollo13> oder mit shift +  entfernen gehts auch
<Rick_Deckard> ahh danke gut zu wissen 
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: keiner ist Dir böse
<Rick_Deckard> ich hätte vielleicht in meinem alter nicht mehr das betriebsystem wechseln sollen. aber das sei dahingestellt
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: dafür ist es nie zu spät ;-)
<bekks> Auch in Windows kann man direkt löschen...
<RedNifre> Ist es normal, dass die datei sshd_config nicht existiert? Das Wiki ist da nicht so ganz eindeutig.
<bekks> RedNifre: Unter Ubuntu existiert sie.
<RedNifre> Hm. Ich habe in /etc/ssh/ nur eine ssh_config, aber keine sshd_config. 
<RedNifre> Oder ist das ein Schreibfehler?
<apollo13> RedNifre: hast du einen ssh server installiert?
<apollo13> ich denke nein
<Rick_Deckard> LetoThe2nd hat vorher gemeint dass ich mit dd_rescue ein image von der festplatte machen soll bevor ich daran rumfuchtle. macht dass programm dann ein komplett image - also die ganze kapazität der festplatte - oder nur eine image von tatsächlichen daten die da drauf sind?
<RedNifre> Nun, ich habe eine manpage für xauth lesen können.
<RedNifre> Von da her dachte ich, dass das drauf wäre.
<spacecraft> nur wenn openssh-server nicht installiert ist.
<RedNifre> Oder gibt es auch manpages für nicht installierte Programme?
<spacecraft> schon es gibt manpage samlungen aber die müßen auch installiert sein..
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Komplettes Image.
<RedNifre> ...das Wiki meint ich bräuchte xauth. Wie prüfe ich, ob ich das habe? (Ich nehme an, dass die vorhandene Manpage kein Beweis ist)
<apollo13> RedNifre: was hat xauth mit ssh servern zu tun?
<Garfield1984> weiß jmd was damit anzufangen? http://pastebin.com/n0022Aei
<RedNifre> Naja, das Wiki meint, ich brauch das.
<Rick_Deckard> wie soll ich den ein 1tb image speicher ? *verzweifelt dreinguckt*
<apollo13> RedNifre: zuerst brauchst mal nen ssh server^^
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Auf 1TB Backupplatz.
<RedNifre> Ah, jetzt verstehe ich. 
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: was ist daran so schwer? hier steht nen raid 5 mit 750gb * 6 im nächsten schrank
 * Rick_Deckard hat keine 1tb platz frei
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: dann sind die daten auch nicht wichtig
<RedNifre> Naja, an die meisten NAS kann man einfach eine externe USB-Platte anschließen und über's Webinterface sagen "Speicher mir alles auf die externe Platte".
<RedNifre> Ich habe aber auch nicht aufgepasst und bin zu faul, nochmal alles zu lesen. Was genau ist denn Rick_Deckard passiert?
<Rick_Deckard> mein nas meint dass das storage "not availible" ist und ich kann auf die daten nicht mehr zugreifen. jetzt habe ich eine der zwei festplatte (raid1) rausgenommen und and mein ubuntu angesteckt. 
<Rick_Deckard> in der hoffnung dass er die automatisch "mounted"
<Rick_Deckard> und so schaut das jetzt auf http://s5.directupload.net/images/101124/ren8aomc.png
<RedNifre> Welches NAS?
<Rick_Deckard> Baffula Linkstation Duo
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: schaut doch eh gut aus
<apollo13> die partitionierung ist interessant ;)
<Rick_Deckard> ehm buffalo
<RedNifre> Womöglich hat es einen 64-bit-Prozessor und fährt ein spezielles ext3-System mit dermaßen großen Blockgrößen, dass dein 32-bit-Computer das Dateisystem nicht mounten kann. </reine Spekulation>
<apollo13> oh dear…
<Rick_Deckard> auf der markierten partition sind meine daten drauf
<Deem> RedNifre: sowas gibt es? o_o
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: und was passiert wenn du es manuell mountest?
<Rick_Deckard> warte einen screenshot schick ich nocht
<bekks> RedNifre: Da das ein xfs ist, kann es wohl kein ext3 sein :P
<bekks> Wie man sehr schön sieht.
<RedNifre> Sicher, mein ReadyNAS Duo benutzt einen 64bit-SPARC-Prozessor, der arbeitet auch mit übergroßen Blockgrößen im ext3-System. Das könnte ich auch nicht in meinen 32-Bit-Computern auslesen.
<apollo13> bekks: pfffff, ich wollte sehen wann er draufkommt
<RedNifre> Hab den Screenshot ja erst jetzt angeschaut.
<apollo13> RedNifre: schau lieber die angebotenen daten an, bevor du spekulierst
<RedNifre> Ich hatte aber schon zu schreiben angefangen. :P
<Rick_Deckard> http://s5.directupload.net/images/101124/9jzf97dw.png so und hier der fdisk befehl
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: was passiert wenn du es händisch mountest?
<bekks> fdisk kann nicht mit GPT umgehen. Spielt aber keine Rolle in dem Fall.
<Rick_Deckard> also wie auf dieser seite beschrieben hab ich in media einen ordner zum "mounten" gemacht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: okay, aber was ist die fehlermeldung?
<RedNifre> Es gibt ja für jeden Spezialfall eine eigene Linux-Distro. Vielleicht gibt es eine, die problemlos alles mounten kann?
<apollo13> yikes
<Rick_Deckard> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /media/nas
<Rick_Deckard> mount: /dev/sda ist bereits eingehängt oder /media/nas wird gerade benutzt
<RedNifre> ...und was sagt der Telefonsupport zu dem Problem?
<Rick_Deckard> der war ja besonders lustgi :)
<Frickelpit> probier mal eine partition zu mounten, anstelle der platte
<Rick_Deckard> ich zitiere "na dann formatieren sie die platten einfach"
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: "mount" eingeben und gucken, was die Ausgabe ist.
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: du sollst nicht sda mounten
<apollo13> du sollst sda<nummer> mounten
<bekks> sda6 um genau zu sein.
<bekks> DA sind die Daten drauf.
<apollo13> braves bekks ;)
<Rick_Deckard> das hab ich heute auch schon probiert da kam folgendes:
<Rick_Deckard> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/nas
<Rick_Deckard> mount: unbekannter Dateisystemtyp „linux_raid_member“
<RedNifre> Die meisten Hersteller haben ein eigenes Online-Forum für ihre NAS, am besten schreibst du da jetzt schon parallel einen Beitrag. Falls dir hier keinen helfen kann wirst du dann zumindestens morgen vielleicht Hilfe in besagtem Forum finden.
<bekks> RedNifre: STOP.
<bekks> GNA.
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Stop.
<RedNifre> Was ist denn GNA?
<apollo13> hmm, da hat auch wer ne lange leitung
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid 
<apollo13> s/lang/langsam/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: hmm, da hat auch wer ne langsame leitung
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Und die Ausgabe nopasten.
<Marsi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen <- taugt die anleitung was um xen zum laufen zu kriegen? habs vorher mit ner anderen probiert ohne erfolg und will nicht wieder etliche stunden umsonst davor sitzen. wobei sich das scheinbar nicht ausschließen lässt :/
<bekks> Marsi: Nimm kvm.
<Rick_Deckard> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=neMAz5tx
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Da Du kein Backup hast, ist es eh egal, was wir versuchen.
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sda6 /media/nas
<Rick_Deckard> *GRINS*
<apollo13> Marsi: xen geht zumindest auf ubuntu 10.x afaik gar nicht (zumindest nicht aus den repos -- dort ist es glaub ich gar nicht drin)
<Marsi> hmm son mist aber auch :/
<Rick_Deckard> funktioniert
<Rick_Deckard> wo darf ich dich treffen und dich abschmatzen bekks?
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Dumm nur, dass Du keinen Platz hast, um die Daten jetzt zu sichern ;)
<Rick_Deckard> doch
<Rick_Deckard> weil es nur 65gb an daten sind
<Rick_Deckard> und das dd_rescue hätte ja komplette 1 tb image gemacht
<Rick_Deckard> was macht das -t ?
<Frickelpit> man mount ;)
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: was glaubst du? hint: es steht xfs dahinter
<Rick_Deckard> ach der typ
<apollo13> *trommelwirbel*
<Rick_Deckard> naja eins verspreche ich ich bin jetzt jeden tag hier im channel nur um irgendwann jemanden zu helfen der auch das selbe problem hat!
<apollo13> haha
<apollo13> dann sicher mal brav ;)
<RedNifre> Bloß nicht auf DVDs brennen, ich habe vor 5 Jahren mal ein Backup auf 100 DVDs gemacht und jetzt sind 3 davon teilweise nicht mehr lesbar.
<jokrebel> .oO( warum nimmt man 1TB als gesamte und einzige Partition? )
<apollo13> 100 DVDs? *pfeif*
<Guschtel> 100 DVDs? wow da sasst du vmtl. ne weile dran
<RedNifre> Naja, es liefen immer 3 Brenner parallel und ich habe nebenbei ein Buch gelesen. :D
<Guschtel> DVD-Ram ist schonmal nen Tick besser
<apollo13> jokrebel: nunja, irgendwer muss das internet abspeichern, mal abgesehen davon, dass das nas vlt nix anderes kann?
<RedNifre> Mein NAS hat afaik auch nur eine gigantische Partition, verwaltet die aber intern als virtuelle "shares" oder so.
<Rick_Deckard> aber was würdet ihr mir zum backupen empfehlen? das NAS alleine war ja mal ein fehlgriff wie man sieht
<apollo13> nen 2. nas
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Eine externe 1TB Platte zB.
<apollo13> aber von nem anderen anbieter *gg*
<apollo13> nen tb kostet heut eh nix mehr
<Rick_Deckard> naja ich werde das nas jetzt auf jedenfall mal einschicken
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Wozu?
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: solang die platte nicht putt ist, vergiss es
<spacecraft> und für den zweiten nas einen dritten den du irgendwo auf einen anderen kontinent  positionierst :)
<Rick_Deckard> naja ich hab dafür 390€ bezahlt
<apollo13> na und?
<apollo13> wird durchs einschicken nicht besser
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Ja und? Formatier das Ding neu und fertig.
<Rick_Deckard> und es ist erst 2 monate alt :(
<bekks> Ja und?
<Rick_Deckard> ok dann formatiere ich es
<bekks> NACH der Sicherung der Daten... </hint>
<Rick_Deckard> :)
<Rick_Deckard> 65gb über usb 2.0 .... 1 stunde :(
<Marsi> unterstützt kvm denn auch hardware virtualisierung? ich brauch vom gast aus halt direkten zugriff auf die hardware, jedenfalls teilweise
<jokrebel> .oO( wer hat so viele Privat-Daten? )
<bekks> Mit Firewire wäre das nicht passiert...
<bekks> Marsi: Ja.
<apollo13> mit esata auch nicht, wer hat schon firewire
<bekks> Marsi: Auf welche Hardware willst Du denn direkt zugreifen?
<Deem> 65gb mit 30mb/sec geht doch flott :D
<Rick_Deckard> 19,6 mb zähle ich hier bei mir pro sekunde
<RedNifre> Hm. Also, ich habe mich jetzt so halb erfolgreich per SSH auf meinen Laptop eingeloggt. Aber statt des erhofften Window Managers habe ich wohl nur Kommandozeilenzugriff. Warum ist das so? Fehler gab's keine und als Befehl habe ich ssh -X ipadresse benutzt.
<Marsi> na hauptsächlich die grafikkarte ;)
<bekks> RedNifre: Du hast man ssh nicht gelesen.
<jokrebel> RedNifre: versuchs mal mit ssh -Y IPAdresse
<bekks> Mit ssh -Y kriegt man genau so wenig einen X Desktop.
<jokrebel> bekks: aber einzelne X-Windows.
<RedNifre> bekks hat recht, ich bin wieder nur auf der Kommandozeile.
<RedNifre> Ich hätte es gerne, dass es so aussieht, als säße ich am anderen Computer. Also eine Vollbild-Sicht oder so.
<RedNifre> Warum lande ich immer nur in der Kommandozeile?
<jokrebel> RedNifre: und von dort kannst Du das X-Programm starten das Du benötigst.
<RedNifre> Hm. Also Gnome?
<jokrebel> nein
<RedNifre> ...aber läuft das nicht gerade schon?
<bekks> RedNifre: lies man ssh.
<RedNifre> okay.
<jokrebel> RedNifre: zB. Firefox
<bekks> RedNifre: Und du möchtest eigentlich nxserver/nxclient benutzen.
<jokrebel> vermutlich…
<RedNifre> Sagst du mir gerade noch, was der unterschied ist?
<bekks> man ssh vs. http://www.nomachine.com
<spacecraft> vnc server reicht doch für sowas
<apollo13> spacecraft: yikes
<apollo13> maximal über nen ssh tunnel
<apollo13> oder nen vpn
<RedNifre> Ja, NX hört sich gut an.
<spacecraft> apollo13: er will das ja soweit ich verstanden habe über lan machen
<spacecraft> und sonst isn ssh tunnel ja auch kein prob nicht
<apollo13> ah dann, dann ist aber eh schon alles vorinstalliert
<RedNifre> Nein, ich will es nur gerade über LAN testen.
<apollo13> spacecraft: wobei vnc auch nur was bringt wenn am pc wer eingeloggt ist
<RedNifre> Später soll es über's Internet funktionieren.
<apollo13> mit nx kannst ne __neue__ session starten
<RedNifre> Hört sich eigentlich sicherer an. Soll ja niemand der gerade im Haus ist an meinen Rechner gehen, wenn ich woanders bin.
<spacecraft> achso und in zukunft willst du über linux clients oder auch windows drauf zugreifen?
<bekks> Mit NX kann man auch eine bestehende Session betreten, wenn man das alles richtig konfiguriert.
<RedNifre> Eigenlich nur Linux (Debian)
<apollo13> bekks: oh cool, sollte ich mir mal anschauen
<apollo13> sobald mein fu****** ipsec rennt
<apollo13> hat irgendwer ne config für ipsec im tunnel mode wo ein endpoint ne dynamische ip hat?
<RedNifre> Naja, eine neue Session schadet eigentlich nicht. Solange die Einstellungen genau wie bei meiner herkömlichen Sessions sind (Also die ganzen Quickstart-Icons im Panel und so)
<spacecraft> dann bist du ja zimlich frei was du verwenden willst
<apollo13> spacecraft: bis auf vnc :þ
<RedNifre> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Auflösung aus? Bekommt man per NX die Auflösung des Servers, oder wird die Session gleich so gestartet, dass sie zur Auflösung des Clients passt?
<bekks> Kann man einstellen...
<bekks> Steht auch alles in der Doku :P
<apollo13> wasn das?
<Walter_White> RedNifre, freenx passt sich idr der grösse des clientfensters an
<Walter_White> die auflösung auf dem server ist irrelevant
<RedNifre> ...also nehme ich am besten freenx?
<bekks> Nein.
<RedNifre> ...
<apollo13> du willst lesen
<bekks> Lies die Doku, lerne die Unterschiede kennen, entscheide Dich.
<Walter_White> kein unterschied von nx zu freenx, bis das freenx opensource ist und mehr als 2 sessions unterstützt
<RedNifre> Eigentlich will ich nicht mehrere Dokus lesen, wenn es laut Walter sowieso in meinem Fall egal ist.
<apollo13> als ob er deinen fall so gut kennen würde wie du
<apollo13> und schaden würde es wirklich nicht
<Walter_White> ich hab beides im einsatz auf dem server, der client ist eh immer der von momachine
<Walter_White> *nomachine
<Walter_White> verhält sich zum client hin beides identisch
<RedNifre> Vielen Dank, Walter. Du hast mich davor bewahrt, viel Zeit mit dem Lesen von Dokus zu vergeuden.
<RedNifre> Aber für heute reicht es erst mal. Ich mach morgen weiter.
<bekks> PLONK+
<RedNifre> Gute Nacht.
<bekks> Soviel Ignoranz gibts wirklich nicht.
<RedNifre> Ach, ich bitte dich.
<apollo13> RedNifre: vergeuden? nur gut, dass du nicht hier arbeitest
<RedNifre> Was ist denn der Wert davon, wenn ich mir alles Wissen selbst aneigne?
<RedNifre> Wenn wir hier im Channel unser Wissen austauschen arbeiten wir als Gemeinschaft viel effektiver.
<bekks> DU _hast_ aber kein Wissen, weil du nicht lesen _willst_.
<k1l> RedNifre: und du kommst jetzt immer her und willst, dass wir dein händchen halten?
<brennabor> ja, das prinzip "arbeitsteilung" funktioniert anders
<apollo13> k1l: nein, wir erfahren ja von seinen problemen und lernen daraus!!!!einseinself
 * SaLoMoN gibt apollo13 ein Ei (roh, steinhart und wabbelig nach wahl)
<apollo13> SaLoMoN: kapier ich nicht
<RedNifre> Worin besteht der Wert darin, bevorzugt aus Dokumenten zu lesen? Das mache ich doch sowieso ständig nebenher, wenn im Channel keiner Rat weiß.
<brennabor> wahrscheinlich hat der support keinen bock, alles zu leisten
<RedNifre> Dann soll er es einfach lassen. Ich zwinge ja niemanden dazu, mir zu antworten.
<bekks> Wird in Zukunft auch nicht mehr passieren, tut mir leid.
<apollo13> RedNifre: wird auch nimmer passieren
<brennabor> du vergreifst dich allmählich im ton
<apollo13> damn, warum muss bekks immer schneller sein
<bekks> apollo13: ;)
<Rick_Deckard> ich wunder mich was die herren hier beruflich machen weil sie sich so gut mit ubuntu auskennen :)
<RedNifre> Tja, bin etwas ratlos, was ich aus dieser starken Reaktion jetzt folgern soll.
<spacecraft> naja wehr docu list kann hier dann auch was beitragen od? und geht nimanden auf die nerven
<brennabor> selber denken!!!
<RedNifre> Ich werde erst mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Gute Nacht und Danke für die Hilfe.
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: physik studieren
<Rick_Deckard> apollo13, also sozusagen hobby ubuntu user richtig?
<sdx23> klingt so, als wäre das Offtopic hier ziemlich erledigt. Für wen auch immer nicht, der möge #ubuntu-de-offtopic joinen.
<apollo13> Rick_Deckard: ja, aber jetzt ruhe, sonst wird sdx2​3 ganz pöse
<SaVaGe86> hallo, habe mir gerade ubuntu 10.10 auf der ofiziellen HP runtergeladen und versuche nun den livecd modus zu starten, was aber nicht geht. Es passiert folgendes: ich boote ganz normal dann kommt die sprachauswahl, und dann auf ubuntu ausprobieren. nun kommt dieser ladebildschirm und nach ner min. kommt die maus die ich auch bewegen kann, mehr geht nicht!!! warum ist das so?
<Rick_Deckard> hast du es schon mehr als 2 mal probiert? bei mir ist es schon 2 mal hängen geblieben und beim 3ten mal gings
<k1l> SaVaGe86: wie lange hast du gewartet?
<SaVaGe86> 30 min gewartet! ca 10x probiert
<SaVaGe86> bei 9.10 geht der livemodus tadellos, komische sache 
<SaVaGe86> einmal ist was sehr komisches passiert!, nach dem ubuntu ladescreen kam der windowsdesktop so ganz verzerrt 
<SaVaGe86> und wiedermal konnte man null machen 
<SaVaGe86> meine hardware ist: quadcore @2.5ghz 6gbddr3 ram gk geforce 295gtx bord ist ein von gigabyte 
<brennabor> ich hatte hier vor ein paar wochen mal nach 'ner software gefragt, mit der ich php-code debuggen kann und mir wurde netbeans empfohlen, finde da aber nur java
<brennabor> muß ich da module nachinstallieren?
<dadrc> gibt jedenfalls n PHPDK
<dadrc> guck mal im plugin-manager
<brennabor> jo
<spacecraft> -> nach dem ubuntu ladescreen kam der windowsdesktop <- schalte deinen rechner mal ganz aus befor du wieder bootest also netzteil strom weg, vieleicht hinterläst windows deinen rechner in einen etwas kömischen zustand... hate sowsas schon
<spacecraft> s/befor/bevor/...
<shetlandpony> spacecraft meant: -> nach dem ubuntu ladescreen kam der windowsdesktop <- schalte deinen rechner mal ganz aus bevor du wieder bootest also netzteil strom weg, vieleicht hinterläst windows deinen rechner in einen etwas kömischen zustand... hate sowsas schon
<SaVaGe86> rentiert sich eigendlich 64bit ubuntu bei 6gb ram? 
<bekks> 64Bit rentiert sich bei einer 64Bit CPU.
<SaVaGe86> also bei nem quadcore rentiert sich das 
<spacecraft> ja aber auch nicht unter 4GB ram
<bekks> spacecraft: QUATSCH.
<SaVaGe86> ich habe 6gb ram 
<bekks> SaVaGe86: RAM spielt keine Rolle.
<brennabor> da reicht doch eine dualcore-cpu
<ZeroMC> als wenn die kerne irgendwas damit zu tun haben
<bekks> Da reicht auch eine Single Core, solange sie 64Bit kann.
<bekks> ZeroMC: full ack.
<SaVaGe86> dann bau ich meinen quadcore aus und bau nen dualcore schnell ein 
<k1l> SaVaGe86: anzahl der kerne und ram hat nichts mit 64bit zutun
<SaVaGe86> oki
<brennabor> eine frage der adressierung
<Frickelpit> bekks und seine 64bit-RAM-Windmühlen :-P
<bekks> Frickelpit: :P
<SaVaGe86> was soll ich nehmen 32 oder 64?
<SaVaGe86> :D
<bekks> 64Bit.
<Frickelpit> 64
<k1l> SaVaGe86: sollen wir abstimmen? :)
<SaVaGe86> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<brennabor> 64
<Frickelpit> das man sich heutzutage noch die frage stellt …
<jokrebel>   /me ist altpacken und stimmt für 32 <g>
<jokrebel> -p +b
<bekks> Oh, ein debian user :P
<someuser> hi. ich hab ein problem mit ecryptfs. mag wer helfen bzw. kennt sich damit einer aus? ich hatte mit passwd eigentlich nur mein passwort geändert...
<someuser> und beim nächste login flog mir alles um die ohren und ich komme nicht mehr an meine daten heran
<jokrebel> .oO( aber auch nur weil er noch keine 64er-Maschine hat )
<someuser> bei nem unwrap fragt er mich nach der alten passphrase, die habe ich auch eingegeben, aber das geht trotzdem nicht
<spacecraft> tastaturbelegung evt. bein login eine andere?
<someuser> hmm, nee. habe ich aber auch versucht (z statt y)
<ThreeM> LetoThe2nd : btw zur thematik gestern. Du kannst mit EINIGEN Adaptec Raid Controllern smartmontools auf das gesammte array nutzen, alelrdings nicht mit meinem. es gibt raidcontroller die unterstützen ein pass throu. nur so zur info, falls es überhaupt interesant sit
<tm> na ob LetoThe2nd um die zeit noch wach ist O.o
<ThreeM> harte männer schlafen nciht ;)
<tm> ;)
<Lemming> hätte da eine frage, wie definiert man bei putty/ssh den ausgabebildschirm?
<tm> Lemming123: schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PuTTY
<Lemming123> danke erstmal tm, jedoch find ich nicht zur bildschirmdefinition darin
<tm> ich nutz kein putty, ich hatte nur den artikel im wiki gesehen :)
<tm> warten oder googlen ;)
<Lemming123> erstmal warten ^
<Marsi> "Virtual Machine Manager will appear in Applications -> System Tools menu." <- hab jetzt kvm auf ner frischen 10.10 server installiert, natürlich ohne gui. wie komm ich jetzt an den vm manager?  
<k1l> BuZ-T: bitte mal deine verbindung überprüfen.
<bekks> Marsi: Installier ihn. Grundsätzlich kann man kvm komplett über die cmdline bedienen.
<BuZ-T> ja ich weiß, ich bin gestern auch schon extra aus dem Chan um nicht so viel noise zu produzieren
<BuZ-T> muss ich wohl heute wieder machen, bis dann :)
<Marsi> bekks was genau soll ich jetzt installieren? den virtual machine manager hab ich installiert, weiß jetzt aber nicht wie ich da ran komme da ich ja kein gui hab.
<bekks> ssh -X virt-manager zB
<bekks> Wenn du virt-manager verwendest.
<Marsi> "ssh: connect to host virt-manager port 22: connection refused" <- das kommt dann
<jokrebel> gn8
<bekks> ssh -X benutzen, und dann in der ssh shell virt-manager aufrufen.
<tm> n8 o/"
<tm> ,kvm? Marsi 
<shetlandpony> Sorry tm, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kvm
<tm> Marsi: da steht eigentlich alles drin was man so braucht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KVM
<Marsi> tm das hilft mir leider nicht. hab mal die verlinkungen durchgeklickt und lande wieder bei dem problem das ich den vm manager  unter applications-> system tools aufrufen soll. ich hab aber kein desktop. @ bekks mit "ssh -x" tut sich nix, gehts vielleicht etwas ausführlicher? beschäftige mich erst seit heute mittag mit der ganzen materie sorry
<bekks> ssh -X öffnet eine ssh verbindung, und erlaubt es, X apps aufzurufen um sie auf dem client darzustellen.
<Marsi> hmm... dann sollte ich wohl erstmal nen xserver installieren?!
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ich sagte X apps. Du hast einen Client, an dem du arbeitest. Einen Server ohne X auf dem kvm werkelt. Nun kannst du X _apps_, die auf dem _server_ installiert sind (irgendwelche guis, etc), auf dem _client_ aufrufen, wenn du ssh -X benutzt.
<bekks> Dazu braucht man auf dem Server kein X.
<alamar> (dem client der ja dann server ist *duck) 
<bekks> :P
<bekks> Ich habe noch kein Wort von Wayland gesagt :P
<Marsi> wayland hatn kumpel schon erwähnt...
<Marsi> ich möchte behaupten ich hab kein client. bin grad direkt am server
<bekks> Dann nimm Dir doch einen Client dazu. Ist doch viel schöner, grafisch zu arbeiten.
<bekks> Erst dann macht ja ssh auch Sinn.
<Marsi> kann ich da jetzt nicht auf schlanke art diesen vm manager auf meine bildschirm zaubern? im endeffekt sitz ich sowieso an direkt diesem rechner wo mehrere VMs laufen sollen. 
<bekks> Also nochmal von vorne.
<Marsi> hmm :/
<bekks> Du hast gerade ein Ubuntu installiert - möchtest du genau diesen Rechner auch als "normalen Desktoprechner" nutzen?
<Marsi> die VMs darunter ja. mit dem ubuntu hab ich ja dann relativ wenig zutun.
<bekks> Also ist die korrekte Antwort "nein".
<bekks> Dann installier das Paket openssh-server, und wechsel an deinen "normalen Desktoprechner".
<Marsi> naja, es ist schon dieser rechner aber nicht dieses betriebssystem ;)
<bekks> Ist wesentlich einfach als irgendwelche GUI Hampeleien auf einem Server.
<Marsi> kay.. openssh läuft
<Marsi> okay dann die frage wie greife ich dann darauf zu? womit ich hier chatte ist win7
<bekks> putty
<Tjong> Kennt zufällig jemand hier einen guten Desktop Recorder für Ubuntu? gtkRecordMyDesktop stürzt bei mir immer sofort ab und istanbul-Recorder oder wie der heißt liefert nur Videos mit 10 FPS... und sonst kenn ich iwie keinen?
<ThreeM> ati gpu? wenn ja sag bescheid wenn du was funktionierendes gefunden hast :)
<Tjong> War das an mich?
<Tjong> Wenn ja, ja ich hab eine ATI, meine erste und definitiv allerletzte Grafikkarte von denen
<ThreeM> hrhr
<Marsi> ati gibts nicht mehr *klugscheiß*
<TheInfinity> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ThreeM> das is net offtopic. ati karten sind für screencaturing schwer zu gebrauchten
<ThreeM> nicht zu  gebrauchen
<Tjong> oh -.-
<ThreeM> event. klappts mit dem radeon/hd treibern besser, aber mit fglrx ist mir das nicht gelungen eine akzeptable framerate zu erzeugen
<Tjong> oh mann ich hab mit diesem Ding echt jeden wirklich jeden einzelnen Tag mehr Probleme, als ich es mit meiner Nvidia in den letzten 4 Jahren zusammen hatte
<Marsi> okay bekks putty soweit so gut... nun bringt der mir aber immer noch den fehler "ssh: connect to host virt-manager port 22: connection refused"
<bekks> Marsi: 1124 233057 < bekks> ssh -X benutzen, und dann in der ssh shell virt-manager aufrufen.
<bekks> ssh -X deinserver
<Tjong> Ja ich benutz schon die Proprietären Treiber von AMD
<j_ack> Tjong, xvidcap
<Marsi> aaah ich komm vorran. jetzt hab ich nen neuen fehler: "error:root:gtk kann nicht initialisiert werden: could not open display traceback....." steht noch einiges hinter woraus ich nicht schlau werde
<bekks> ssh -X benutzen...
<bekks> du musst putty schon sagen, es soll X forwarding machen.
<Marsi> hmm.. ich suchs mal. sag mir doch sowas vorher
<Marsi> nun hab ich in putty unter connections->ssh->x11 den haken bei forwarding gemacht aber der fehler bleibt der gleiche :(
<bekks> Marsi: Haken gesetzt und danach neu verbunden?
<Marsi> ja natürlich
<Marsi> schons dritte mal
<bekks> Bääh, du hast einen Windows client - der hat kein X.
<bekks> Du darfst vnc benutzen :)
<falscher_Fuss> teamviewer
<bekks> Was ein Quatsch auf einem Rechner ohne X Server...
<bekks> :P
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ;)
<spacecraft> gibt doch X server für windows
<bekks> Wenn man die kennt, will man die nie wieder nutzen.
<bekks> Man kann auch zB nxserver/nxclient nutzen.
<spacecraft> also taugt Xming nix?, hab das selber noch nicht benutzt
<bekks> Taugt nichts.
<Marsi> tolle sache.. mit vnc komm ich gleich gar nicht auf den rechner
<spacecraft> leuft auch ein vnc server aufm rechner :)
<spacecraft> also die xming seite sieht da schon vielversprechend aus: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<bekks> Teste xmingw aus, und urteile selbst.
<spacecraft> wenn ich da mal lust und verwendung für hab schon
<felicitas> +1
<felicitas> 3
<Marsi> hab mir mal xserver installiert damit ich nicht extra von nem client auf den vm manager zugreifen muss (was mir einfach zu umständlich wird) allerdings kommt jetzt immer noch der fehler "error:root:gtk kann nicht initialisiert werden: clould not open display"
<bekks> Ein X Server auf dem Server nützt Dir nichts an der Stelle.
<spacecraft> bei laufenden xserver im xterminal nehme ich  mal an?
<bekks> vncserver benutzen, fertig.
<Marsi> schön isses nicht :/
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-25
<Marsi> erstmal danke für die hilfe. ich geh schlafen.
<Serolos> Hey!
<Serolos> besser gesagt: Hilfe!  *g*
<Moritz> Kann man Rhythmbox dazu zwingen, podcasts (z.b. im mp4-format) mit einem externen video-player abzuspielen?
<Serolos> es ist der absolute super-gau eingetreten
<Serolos> ich hab ein IMAP Postfach bei meinem alten Provider liegen (kein root zugang)  und diese sollten übersiedelt werden zu dem neuen Provider,  wobei im Postfach beim neuen Provider schon neue E-Mail liegen
<Serolos> nun habe ich das tool  "imapsync" verwendet
<Serolos> angeblich hätte imapsync  ordner erstellen sollen die nicht existieren
<Serolos> in der Praxis habe ich nun entwürfe,  gesendete,  etc... alle in der INBOX
<spacecraft> viel spass beim sortieren gn8
<ubuntu> hallo! ich will windows 7 löschen und ubuntu installieren. habe schon einen usb stick prepariert und bin im live system kurz vor der installation. nur bei der partitionsaufteilung bin ich mir nicht sicher. ich hab eine 500 gb platte zur verfügung. im wiki habe ich gelesen das es empfehlenswert ist eine extra /home partition zu haben. habt ihr eine empfehlung was die aufteilung angeht?
<Fussel> also ich würd das so machen wie der instaler sagt, und die /home dann gegebenen-falls sichern
<ubuntu> meinst du: löschen und das gesamte medium verwenden?
<Fussel> joa, aber nur wenn du alles was du brauchst, vom 7 auch gesichert hast
<ubuntu> also die festplatte kann komplett gelöscht werden und steht für linux zur verfügung. windows hab ich vorher mit acronis gesichert.
<ubuntu> aber wenn ich löschen und das gesamte medium verwenden wähle wird anscheinend keine /home partition angelegt. deswegen meine frage
<Fussel> na dann los *grin*, komplett löschen und ubuntu den rest machen lassen
<ubuntu> aber dann hab ich ja keine /home partition oder?
<Fussel> ich wüsste nicht warum man sich ne extra /home anlegen sollte
<Fussel> jedenfals, bei normalbenutzung
<ubuntu> hab ich so gelesen. soll besser sein für datensicherung, upgrades und neuinstallation bei problemen. weil dann alles erhalten bleibt
<Fussel> es bleibt auch alles erhalten wenn man sich die /home extra sichert, was man sowiso ab und zu machen sollte
<ubuntu> also du meinst das ist nicht nötig?
<Fussel> nö
<ubuntu> okay. also ich hab jetzt alles löschen und gesamte partition verwenden gewählt.
<Fussel> genau
<ubuntu> frage zur tastaturbelegung: ausgewählt ist deutschland - deutschland. wenn ich unten auf tastaturbelegung herausfinden klicke und die gewünschten tasten drücke erscheint aber deutschland - deutschland akzenttasten deaktivieren. was ist der unterschied?
<Fussel> muss ich selber googlen
<ubuntu> bei name geht ihr da euren echten namen ein? wo wird das überall verwendet?
<Fussel> hast du eine normale 104er tastatur? ubuntu 
<ubuntu> hab eine deutsche tastatur. was meinst du mit 104er?
<Fussel> ubuntu, das kann auch nen phantasienamen sein, das wird dann der nutzername von deinem ersten nutzer, wahrscheinlich du
<Fussel> eine ganz normale tastatur mit nummernblock nebendran? ubuntu 
<Fussel> wie die halt meist als standart aussehen
<ubuntu> mir fällt kein phantasiename ein. gibts irgendwo einen namensgenerator? 
<Fussel> wobei, sowie ich das lese, ist das nur mit den akzenttasten, wenn man ~ und ^ direkt eingeben möchte, und nicht doppelt drauf klicken will
<Fussel> jooo, jetzt aber ubuntu n bissl phantasieeee hat noch niemandem geschadet
<ubuntu> also ich hab jetzt einfach mal akzenttasten deaktivieren gewählt so wie es die automatik vorgeschlagen hat.
<ubuntu> das mit der fantasie liegt vielleicht an der uhrzeit. vielleicht crash override oder so? ggg
<Fussel> kannst auch danach noch ändern wenn dir das mit der tastatur nicht gefällt ubuntu 
<Fussel> das wär doch was? oder ne combination davon?
<Fussel> beim namen
<ubuntu> so fertig. ich muss jetzt neustarten. danke erstmal!
<Fussel> viel spass nu mit ubuntu ubuntu 
<floh> Guten Morgen allerseits ;)
<floh> Ich möchte einen Skript schreiben mit dem ich mein Rechner nach einer von mir bestimmten Zeit herunter fahren lasse, ggf. über shutdown. Jemand da der mir helfen könnte ?
<tm> floh: da brauchst du kein script schreiben, am besten rufst du " sudo crontab -e " auf - nähere infos zu crontab findest du hier im wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<floh> tm, Ich dachte da mehr an ein sh script, der dann im Terinal oder Anzeigefenster mich fragt, wann die Kiste runterfahren soll. Besser ausgedrückt einmal auf ausführen und anschließen kommt Fensterchen das mich fragt :hey du wann aus in Minuten oder Uhrzeit. :D  So was in der art halt ..
<tm> ja, dann solltest ein script schreiben, am besten sowas hier lesen, wo es auch um bash programmierung geht: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<floh> okay tm, ich werde mich einarbeiten, kenne mich kein bisschen aus mit Skripten :( 
<tm> floh: na müsste ich auch, dann ist es besser du machst das ;)
<floh> ojee, ojee, ojee ... lool was meinst du isses schwer shell skripte zu schreiben ?
<tm> floh: die frage kann nur subjetiv beantwortet werden, für den einen nein, für den anderen ja, dann gibt es noch welche die stehen bei jein - keine ahnung - wie das bei dir ausschaut, aber das ist auch mehr eine frage für den offtopic channel ;)
<floh> okay, na dann.. ich wed mich einarbeiten müssen, irgendwann will ich das ja können ;)
<Moritz> Kann man Rhythmbox dazu zwingen, zum Abspielen von podcasts einen externen Player (MPlayer od. VLC etc. pp) zu nutzen?
<Henso> kann mir jmd sagen warum mein monitor sich immer nach 10 minuten ausstellt, obwohl ich alles deaktiviert habe?
<tm> Henso: im BIOS vom computer steht es evtl. noch drin, evtl. hat der monitor ein engerie-settings-menü - ansonsten wüsste ich nichts
<Henso> tm:  ok dann guck ich gleich mal
<Henso> tm: ok gut, ich hab nun mal die brightness einstellung auf manuell gestellt, vllt hilft das?!
<tm> Henso: einfach ausprobieren :)
<Moritz> Wie kann man den MPlayer dazu bewegen, mms-Streams abzuspielen? Erhalte immer folgende Fehlermeldung: Firefox weiß nicht, wie diese Adresse geöffnet werden soll, da das Protokoll (mms) mit keinem Programm verknüpft ist.
<Lufti_oO> huhu
<Moritz> Mit totem ist es kein Problem den extra3-Stream abzuspielen, aber ich würde Ihn gerne aus dem Cache auf die HDD speichern, und das kann totem soweit ich gesehen habe nicht
<Styx> Moritz: warum nimmst du nicht den Extra3-Podcast?
<Moritz> Weil der ne reudige Qualität hat
<Styx> verstehe
<Moritz> Ich hatte den auch zuerst in Rhythmbox drin, aber wenn man das auf fullscreen am Rechner schaut, dann ist das IMHO nicht wirklich angenehm
<Styx> warum startest du den Stream nicht direkt mit dem Mplayer und nimmst den Umweg über den Firefox?
<Moritz> Styx, das hat zugegebenermaßen u.a. Faulheit als Grund. Aber ich würde auch einfach gerne mal durch diese ganzen Plugins "durchschauen" und daher diesen Stream mit MPlayer öffnen.
<Moritz> Ich verstehe auch schon nicht, da der Link eine .wmv-Datei ist, die in den Plugins mit PLayer verknüpft ist. Aber er kommt ja nicht mal soweit, den MPlayer dann mit einer Fehlermeldung zu beenden. Sondern es scheitert ja an mms
<Styx> naja, für Faulheit gibts hier keinen Support ;)
<Styx> ich schau mir das mal eben an, moment
<Moritz> Styx, thx
<Moritz> Styx, http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/extra_3/podcast/extrapodcast261.html
<Moritz> Styx, btw: Habe den Stream jetzt mal direkt mit PLayer geöffnet, das geht ohne Probleme. Also würde ich mal behaupten es liegt an einer fehlerhaften Konfiguration der PLugins im FF
<Styx> Moritz: also der firefox spielt den stream nicht automatisch ab, aber der Mplayer an sich spielt es einwandfrei
<Moritz> dito ;)
<Moritz> oder falls es einer Zusammenfassung meiner Situation sein sollte: korrekt.
<Styx> ergo: du hast eigentlich kein Problem ;)
<Moritz> Einerseits richtig, es würde mich aber eben trotzdem interessieren, wie man nun den FF dazu bringt, den Stream "einfach" mit dem MPlayer-Plugin zu öffnen
<Styx> wahrscheinlich muss man nur mms dem Mplayer-Plugin zuweisen
<Moritz> Styx, und genau um dieses "nur" geht es mir. Das bezieht sich ja im Endeffekt auch auf andere Plugins. Nur wie weise ich im FF mms dem MPlayer zu? WMV kann ich zwar finden und das wird auch mit MPlayer abgespielt, aber diesen Stream will er nicht
<Moritz> In about:plugins und damit auch im content plugin manager gibt es mms halt nicht
<jokrebel> hi
<kraut> moin
<jokrebel> re
<ppl8x_> könnt ihr erkennen wieso mein wlan einfach nicht mehr arbeitet bis ich die karte ein und ausgeschaltet habe : http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=f8h6p4
<TheInfinity> ppl8x_: riecht nach treiber problemchen.
<trtwn> Hallo! Um eine Telefonanlage zu konfigurieren, benötige ich eine ISDN-Karte für meinen Linux-Server. Kann jemand eine empfehlen, die möglichst problemlos unter 10.04 LTS läuft?
<TheInfinity> ,hw?
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss nichts ueber hw, ich assoziiere aber lshw damit
<TheInfinity> ,hcl? trtwn
<shetlandpony> trtwn: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<gnude> halli
<gnude> ich hab probleme mit einrichten eines spam and virenscanners bei einem mailserver auf amavisd-new basis
<gnude> kennt sich jemand damit aus?
<spacecraft> ppl8x_: was sagt iwconfic über deine karte?
<tm> gnude: welche ubuntu version denn?
<gnude> 8.04
<tm> gnude: im wiki von ubuntuusers steht einiges dazu :)
<gnude> ich hab gelesen und auch danach gehandelt.
<trtwn> shetlandpony: dort habe ich schon geschaut, aber leider konnte ist in keiner liste eine konkrete karte gelistet. deshalb dachte ich, dass vielleicht hier jemand erfahrungen gemacht hat.
<gnude> mailserver läuft. fetchmail, postfix, uw-imapd alles läuft
<sdx23> trtwn: shetlandpony ist ein Bot :)
<gnude> dann hab ich clamav  und spamassisins installiert.
<trtwn> oh ^^
<gnude> amavist-new soll die steuerung übernehmen.
<gnude> alles eingebunden.
<trtwn> dann sollte das an TheInfinity 
<gnude> viren und spam mails sollen in ein spezielles postfach. aber das macht er nicht..... 
<TheInfinity> trtwn: ich hab nur ne passive AVM. ist n fürchterliches gefrickel.
<gnude> $virus_admin = "spam\@company.de";
<TheInfinity> trtwn: prinzipiell sind aktive sehr gut
<gnude> hab ich in der conf datei eingetragen...
<ppl8x_> spacecraft, http://pastebin.de/12114
<trtwn> TheInfinity: ok, das hilft doch schon mal, danke! dann sollte die AVM B1 ja hoffentlich wenige probleme bereiten.
<TheInfinity> die B1 scheint deutlich besser zu sein, ja.
<Marsi> wie änder ich die anordnung der symbole in der titelleiste eines fensters? links bringt mich ganz durcheinander xD
<Deem> Marsi: mit gconf
<xabbuh> gnude: $virus_admin ist afaik nur eine Adresse, an die die Benachrichtigungen gesendet werden
<trtwn> TheInfinity: gut, mit einem preis von knapp 300€ hat sich die B1 für mich dann auch schon wieder erledigt :/
<gnude> xabbuth das würd ja reichen. benachrichtigung hin und dann mail abweisen.
<TheInfinity> Marsi: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=ubuntu+fensterleiste+icons+rechts&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/36ts6ut | ubuntu fensterleiste icons rechts - Google Search
<TheInfinity> trtwn: das war auch der grund warum ich letztlich doch die passive avm verwendet habe. aber das ist halt ekeliges treiber rumgepatche.
<xabbuh> gnude: was steht denn im Log dazu?
<trtwn> mhm, ich habe hier sogar eine alte Fritz!Card DSL herumliegen, habe sie unter Linux aber nie zum laufen gebracht.
<gnude> der findet meinen testvirus und verschiebt die mail in quarantäne
<ppl8x_> TheInfinity,  das iwconfig sagt nichts zum treiber odeR?
<ppl8x_> http://pastebin.de/12114
<gnude> aber das soll er laut conf-file von avamisd-new nicht. er soll die durchlassen.
<gnude> er beachtet die conf files wohl gar nicht.
<TheInfinity> ppl8x_:  pnein. das sagt nur dass deine signalqualität auch bereits nicht berauschend ist.
<ppl8x_> ich sitzt genau neben den router,.. kann die anzeige falsch sein?
<ppl8x_> 3m luftlinie ohne wand
<xabbuh> gnude: in welchen Dateien hast du welche Änderungen vorgenommen?
<TheInfinity> ppl8x_: klingt eher nach grausamen treibern.
<ppl8x_> th5k
<ppl8x_> *ath5k meinte ich
<spacecraft> ath5k ist normal ganz gut
<gnude> xabbuh in der 20-debian_defaults
<gnude> in der 15-content_filter_mode
<gnude> und bei postfix in der master.cf
<spacecraft> kann ja auch am ap liegen
<xabbuh> paste die Dateien mal alle, bitte
<gnude> uff. ok
<gnude> mom
<TheInfinity> ppl8x_: atheros chipsätze haben manchmal erhebliche probleme (ich habe selbst einen mit einem üblen empfang)
<TheInfinity> ppl8x_: wenn du willst kannst du madwifi mal ausprobieren
<TheInfinity> aber das bedeutet selbst compilieren
<gnude> xabbuh: hier ist die 15-content_filter_mode. http://debianforum.de/forum/pastebin.php?mode=view&s=35129
<gnude> selbst wenn ich alles auskommentiere filtert er noch nach vieren....
<spacecraft> naja der empfang hat nicht zwingent was mit dem chipsatz zu tun kann, auch die verbaute antene sein
<gnude> das ist meine 20-debian_defautls
<xabbuh> gnude: auskommentieren bringt nicht unbedingt etwas, weil es immer noch Standardeinstellungen gibt, die dann genommen werden, am besten ist es, alle eigenen Änderungen in 50-user einzutragen, damit sie auf jeden Fall vordefinierte Einstellung überschreiben
<gnude> http://debianforum.de/forum/pastebin.php?mode=view&s=35130
<gnude> also soll ich die spam_admin und virus_admin in die 50-user eintragen und hier löschen?
<gnude> xabbuh stört es dich wenn wir den chat privat machen, dann scrollt nciht alles so schnell weg und bleibt übersichtlicher für mich...
<gnude> ?
<Squizzy> Tag
<Squizzy> Ich bin am rasten.. ich kann nichtmal 480p videos lagfrei abspielen
<Squizzy> In keinem Forum gibtss nen ansatzweise verständlichen Lösungsweg
<Squizzy> Kann wer helfen?
<Squizzy> Core2duo@2.4ghz + intel gma 4500 MHD + 3GB ddr3 ram + smplayer
<Squizzy> An der hardware liegts nicht; unter Win kann ich nach Installation vom cccp problemlos 1080p abspielen
<TheInfinity> Squizzy: wie sieht dein syslog und deine xorg conf aus?
<Squizzy> Och nee.. keine Fachwörter bitte :/
<Squizzy> xorg kenn ich nich
<TheInfinity> liegt beides (wie alle logs) in /var/log
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<TheInfinity> dahin bitte
<Squizzy> Zu Befehl
<Squizzy> syslog -> http://pastebin.com/BWRHGamj
<Squizzy> xorg -> http://pastebin.com/vubGvYPM
<Squizzy> Für mich is da drin nur Wurstsalat ._.
<TheInfinity> Du verwendest die VESA treiber
<Squizzy> Mag sein? ^^
<TheInfinity> Ah ne danach kommen noch intel Treiber
<Squizzy> Ich hab schon allen möglichen Scheiß ausprobiert
<TheInfinity> (Womit Du die wohl hässlichsten Treiber hast die Du haben kannst, ATI und nVidia haben da deutliche Vorteile)
<Squizzy> Haja
<Squizzy> Sag das meinem Dad, der hat das Laptop gekauft
<Squizzy> Ich wär mit lenovo und ner 512mb ati gegangen
<Squizzy> Abers kann doch nich sein, dass ich keine avc videos abspielen kann oder?
<brot> ach, die intel treiber für >gen3 taugen doch
<TheInfinity> Wär sinniger gewesen. Aber: was sagt glxinfo?
<TheInfinity> Ach und welche Ubuntuversion hast DU?
<Squizzy> 10.10
<Squizzy> glxinfo output -> http://pastebin.com/ZC1Kgd7k
<TheInfinity> Hmm. direct_rendering ist auch aktiv.
<Squizzy> nen cccp für ubuntu wär nice -.-
<brot> was zum sack ist denn ein cccp
<Squizzy> combined community codec pack
<Squizzy> Ähnelt diesem Fluendo codec zeug welches man kaufen kann
<brot> und Squizzy: meine freundin hat ein ähnliches laptop wie du, und spielt damit bluray-rips (mit voller bitrate) unter linux ab.
<Squizzy> (Was übrigens -bei mir zumindest- rausgeworfenes Geld wär, playback nach installation genauso beschissen
<TheInfinity> Squizzy: das hat bei dir auch was mit den grafiktreibern zu tun
<Squizzy> brot das freut mich ja für sie und so.. aber mir bringt das nix
<TheInfinity> Squizzy: die codecs haben damit exakt garnix zu tun
<brot> während die selbe datei in windows mit nur so 10 fps über den bildschirm wackelt, trotz loopfilter überspringen
<Squizzy> ^Bei mir isses grad andersrum
<brot> Squizzy: und n codec pack für linux is ne echt miese idee ;)
<Squizzy> Das sagst du einem ,der keine Ahnung von linux programierung etc blabla hat
<Squizzy> Ich will nur 1080p abspielen
<TheInfinity> Squizzy: n codec pack bekommst du automatisiert indem du das restricted formats paket installierst
<Squizzy> Mit softsubs
<Squizzy> Hab ich
<brot> programmierung?
<brot> hat nix mit programmieren zu tun.
<Squizzy> Oder wasweiß ich - ich hab von linux nich wirklich viel Ahnung
<TheInfinity> und dein problem hat wirklich nix mit irgendwelchen codecs zu tun. sondern mit deiner grafik.
<TheInfinity> Squizzy: das hat generell nix mit programmieren zu tun, auch nicht unter windows.
<Squizzy> Also kurzum is der Grafiktreiber nich für Playback geeignet?
<TheInfinity> aber: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-latest-intel-driver-2.12-on-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx - adaptiere das mal für marverik
<brot> doch, ist er.
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/359xbck | How To Install Latest Intel Driver 2.12 On Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx)  | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<Squizzy> mhm
<TheInfinity> Squizzy: soll heissen - dort sollst du ja die sources.list editieren und dort zwei zeilen reinschreiben
<TheInfinity> in diesen zeilen steht beide male recht weit am ende "lucid"
<TheInfinity> das musst du natürlich auf maverick ändern
<Squizzy> Jub
<TheInfinity> und die letzte zeile des tutorials mit der installation des 2.6.35er treibers kannst du dir auch sparen
<TheInfinity> den hast du in maverick nämlich eh schon
<brot> TheInfinity: sicher dass ers nicht erst hätte mit den "driver-only" updates versuchen sollen?
<k1l> Squizzy: hier mal ein bischen hintergrundinformation warum das bei dir nich funktioniert: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/h264-hardware-beschleunigung-mit-intel-gma-45/#post-2338499
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/2w5836b | h264 hardware beschleunigung mit intel gma 4500 › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Squizzy> sudo apt-get dist-update
<Squizzy> E: Ungültige Operation dist-update
<brot> ah, stellt sich raus das das driver only repo tot ist
<k1l> dist-upgrade
<Squizzy> Ah
<Squizzy> Uh 200mb
<Squizzy> Krass
<TheInfinity> er ersetzt dir dein gesamtes grafik subsystem
<TheInfinity> ist nicht ganz risikofrei. aber ohne wirst du kaum zu neuen treibern kommen ;)
<Squizzy> hrhr
<Squizzy> NAja wenigstens bekomm ich diesmal Hilfe hier im irc ^^
<Squizzy> Letztes Mal hieß es 'blabla is proprietär - keine Hilfe von mir'
<TheInfinity> *schulterzuck* gibt immer leute die ideologisch denken.
<Squizzy> Furchtbar
<TheInfinity> ansich sind aber für so hässlichere probleme foren besser
<brot> proprietär? was is an intel treibern proprietär?!
<Squizzy> Da gings glaub um rar
<Squizzy> Rein aus Neugier - werd ich bei jeder linux distro das gleiche problem haben oder kann zB ne kostenpflichtige mehr?
<Squizzy> Sonst zieh ich mir einfach ne kostenpflichtige :D
<TheInfinity> Squizzy: illegale handlungen werden hier nicht supported.
<TheInfinity> von daaus keine antwort darauf.
<Squizzy> Man entschuldige die Wortwahl - gesetzt des Falles dass ich paar Kröten übrig hab um mir elive zu kaufen
<Squizzy> Naja egal-- Terminal hat alles abgearbeitet
<Squizzy> Un jetzt kann ich ohne weiteres hd abspielen oder..?
<Squizzy> Weil es laggt nach wie vor wie blöde
<k1l> Squizzy: hast du das howto wneigstens mal gelesen?
<TheInfinity> lies mal das tutorial zuende.
<k1l> oder hast du nur wie blöd die befehle abgetippt?
<Squizzy> ^ja
<Squizzy> Hab ich
<k1l> nein!
<Squizzy> Ich will nix lesen - ich will das es funktioniert -.-
<Squizzy> Glaub ich bin nich für linux gemacht
<k1l> Squizzy: dann viel spass. so wird das nichts mit dir und linux. du musst dich schon was einarbeiten und vor allem lesen
<Squizzy> Den Spaß hab ich seitdem ich aus versehen die komplette Partition für ubuntu verwendet hab und mir 500GB Daten verschissen sind
<Squizzy> Eben mal rebooten
<brot> welche komponente ist denn dafür verantwortlich, dass die einstellungen gespeichert werden betreffend mehrerer bildschirme?
<brot> wenn ich das laptop hier neustarte, und dabei alles so angeschlossen lasse, dann wird der externe monitor immer geklont, und beide laufen auf der nicht nativen 1024x786 auflösung
<brot> wär ne feine sache wenn das mal gespeichert werden könnte
<TheInfinity> brot: wenn du das rausfindet sag bescheid. und auch wie man profile anlegen kann. an meinem mac macht er die config je nachdem was fürn gerät dranhängt und merkt sich das auch, auch wenn man zwischendurch andere geräte dranhatte.
<brot> jo, das wär so die optimallösung, denk ich.
<rumpe1> hmm... arandr (xrandr-gui) kann wohl settings als shell-script speichern. Könnte man z.B. in Autostart von Gnome legen. Hab ich aber noch nie probiert.
<rumpe1> oder starter anlegen für jeweilige angeschlossene geräte
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: mir gehts eher um n nachbau der mac funktion - eben dass das ding von mir aus mit xorg restart - am liebsten aber ohne - automatisiert die richtigen einstellungen wählt
<rumpe1> TheInfinity, dann vielleicht mit udev+xrandr-script? %)
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: *seuftz* ... *frickel*
<rumpe1> ja, udev macht viel spass ^^
<Amm0n> hallo, hat jemand eine idee wie sich eine volltextsuche realisieren lässt die auch in *.docx sucht?
<MisterX> ahoi
<MisterX> könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich die xml-dateien finde, die die lesezeichen (z.B. unter "Orte") beinhalten?
<spoob> hi
<spoob> gibts bei open office die möglichkeit eingefügt links automatisch durch verweise a la [4] (wie bei wikipedia) zu konvertieren?
<rumpe1> MisterX, ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<MisterX> rumpe1: danke
<MisterX> ähm.
<MisterX> sicher?
<MisterX> ah, sorry, stimmt
<MisterX> vielen dank :D
<rumpe1> nö ^^ ... nur mal ein grep -r blabla . angeworfen
<MisterX> hm.
<MisterX> hätt ich auch drauf kommen können :(
<MisterX> nujo, bis denn ;)
<jokrebel> re
<MisterX> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand bitte eine "blanke" ~/.gtk-bookmarks geben, bitte?
<MisterX> meine hat's zerschossen und ich hab das backup in die falsche richtung kopiert...
<dAnjou> da stehn einfach die pfade drin
<dAnjou> a la: "file:///home/max/Dokumente"
<dAnjou> mehr nich
<dAnjou> oder auch "smb://xv8/zeug/ Zeug auf XV8"
<leszek> hi
<agentsoul> gibt es ein Tool um einen srt Untertitel um 5 sek zu verschieben? Ich möchte die Datei nicht komplett per Hand ändern. Danke
<MisterX> dAnjou: da ist bei mir xml drin
<dAnjou> ubuntu-version?
<dauerflucher> MisterX: eine "blanke" .gtk-bookmarks wäre gar keine zu haben
<MisterX> dauerflucher: nunja, mit blank meinte ich "default voreinstellung"
<MisterX> dAnjou: maverick
<dAnjou> hab lucid, dann ham se das wohl geändert
<dauerflucher> MisterX: dann nimm die 'ne LiveCD und zieh dir das auf 'nen stick
<MisterX> dauerflucher: hm.
<MisterX> gute idee...
<MisterX> danke.
<dauerflucher> oder mounte die liveCD einfach…
<Lemming> hallo ich bins  wieder, könnte mir vllt jemand erklären wie man bei putty/ssh definiert auf welchem bildschirm die ausgabe erfolgen soll?
<Lemming> Sprich ich ruf ein Programm auf, muss jedoch definieren auf welchen bildschirm dieser letzten Endes erscheint
<leszek> hmm... wie kann ich auf dem live usb stick nen snapshot machen mit casper-snapshot. Das /cow gibts nicht mehr und wenn ich / als cow nehme, wird das cpio archiv zu groß
<ppl8x_> wie kann ich den ath5k treiber neu aufspielen,...
<ppl8x_> ich hab massive probleme und hoffe das es nach ner neuinstall weg ist
<ppl8x_> verbindung bricht oft ab
<Robert_Zenz> ppl8x_, wie hast du ihn denn das erste mal installiert?
<Lemming> weiß keiner wie das geht :/ ?
<KojiroAK> ,gedult? Lemming 
<shetlandpony> Lemming: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen. [geduld]
<ppl8x_> Robert_Zenz,  war standart in ubuntu 10.10
<k1l> ppl8x_: welche wlan karte?
<k1l> (lspci oder lsusb)
<Robert_Zenz> ppl8x_, dann wird auch 'nau aufspielen' nichts ändern...der ist so nebenbei erwähnt im Kernel, also gibt's da ohnehin höchstens einen anderen aufspielen.
<ppl8x_> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 W
<ppl8x_> das W ist ohne bedeutung
<ppl8x_> Robert_Zenz,  wie stell ich sowas an?
<ppl8x_> bzw welcher treiber empfiehtl sich
<leszek> Lemming: Mit Bildschirm meinst du X-Server ? Sprich du willst programm xyz auf X-Server :1 starten ?
<jokrebel> .oO( sreibt man nicht sowohl standard als auch geduld mit D??? 
<Lemming> also bei meinem client soll das bild nicht erscheinen, da das nicht möglich wäre (windows system ist nicht x11-konform soweit ich gelesen hab)
<Lemming> es soll lokal auf dem ubuntu-server erscheinen den ich per putty ansteuere
<leszek> Lemming: wenn du nen X-Server laufen hast auf dem ssh server , dann sollte die Variable DISPLAY=:0 vlc z.B. den VLC auf dem Rechner starten können
<leszek> Lemming: ich probier das mal selber gerade aus, aber theoretisch muss das so klappen ;)
<Robert_Zenz> ppl8x_, erstmal sagst du k1l welche Karte du hast, der wird dir dann vermutlich aus dem Stehgreif ein paar Lösungen sagen können. ;)
<Lemming> wobei vlc ja theoretisch auch in der konsole läuft :)
<ppl8x_> hab ich doch geschrieben :)
<ppl8x_> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 W
<Lemming> Tester@Test-desktop:~$ firefox www.google.co.uk 
<Lemming> Error: no display specified
<Lemming> Ich probiers mal deiner Anleitung nach mit "DISPLAY=:0" :)
<leszek> Lemming: bei mir klappts, ich kann mit : DISPLAY=:0 deadbeef && deadbeef play musik abspielen bei meinem kleinen eeepc :)
<ppl8x_> so ich muss mal weg
<ppl8x_> wir kümmern uns später um mein wlanproblem :D biss dann
<brennabor> frag ich mal was: nach dem letzten aktualisierungsprozeß incl. kernelupdate auf .26 bootet mein notebook um einiges langsamer, was kann ich da machen?
<brennabor> bei 10.04
<Lemming> danke, es klappt soweit^^
<leszek> brennabor: den alten kernel booten 
<brennabor> und auf .26 verzichten?
<leszek> hmm...
<leszek> fragen stellen und dann spontan abhauen das haben wir gerne ;)
<Moritz> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo sich der Cache vom Totem befindet?
<Moritz> Oder cacht der garnicht?
<dadrc> ~/.cache/totem
<Moritz> dadrc, dachte ich ja auch. Aber da befindet sich leider keine einzige Datei, obwohl ich atm einen Stream über totem am Laufen habe. Es gibt dort lediglich einen Ordner für den BBC-Podcast, den man damit ja glaube ich abonnieren kann
<dadrc> Streams werden nicht gecached, sondern gebuffert... das sollte im RAM stattfinden, würd ich spontan behaupten
<jokrebel> kann mir jemand erklären weshalb "w_scan -c DE -X > channels.conf" zwar "32 services" findet (zugegeben auch ein paar wenige doppelte - aber wesentlich mehr als 5 verschiedene) aber in der channels.conf dann nur 5 Sender drinstehen?
<c_korn> jokrebel: gibt der w-scan befehl 32 services aus? wenn du die umleitung in die datei weg lässt
<leszek> re
<Fuss-im-Ohr> hallihallohalöle
<jokrebel> c_korn: ich seh beim ca. 10 Minütigen durchlaufen von w_scan ja auch die anderen Sender als gefunden (während w_scan noch läuft) nur tauchen die dann nicht in der channels.conf auf.
<c_korn> jokrebel: probier es mal mit: w_scan -c DE -X &> channels.conf
<c_korn> aber das würde bedeuten, dass die anderen channels auf den stderr geleitet werden
<c_korn> also hat es möglicherweise nen grund, dass sie nicht in der channels.conf stehen sollten
<jokrebel> hä?
<tobago> usb zugriff in der virtualbox-ose ist absolut zu viel verlangt oder?
<tobago> obwohl tastatur und mouse geht ja auch über usb...
<jokrebel> c_ mit &> tut sich gar nichts … oder muss ich da (obwohl in der Konsole nichts passiert) auch 10 Minuten warten?
<dadrc> in der ose ja, die "normale" version kann das, tobago 
<beaver74> tobago: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualbox
<tobago> dadrc: gibt es irgendeinen grund die "normale" virtualbox nicht zu benutzen?
<tobago> beaver74: ja hab ich auch grad offen ;)
<dadrc> tobago: naja, ist halt closed source. aber für den privatgebrauch auch kostenlos, wenn du das meinst
<tobago> ja is für zuhause...
<tobago> dadrc: kann ich eigentlich eine mit ose erstellte vdi in der "normalen" wiederverwenden?
<jokrebel> c_korn:  mit &> tut sich gar nichts … oder muss ich da (obwohl in der Konsole nichts passiert) auch 10 Minuten warten?
<dadrc> tobago: ja
<tobago> dadrc: o.k. werd ich denn mal versuchen...
<tobago> dadrc: welche version nutzt du?
<dadrc> tobago: momentan die closed source, eben weil sie usb-support hat
<tobago> dadrc: o.k.
<jokrebel> c_korn: und ohne > channels.conf läuft das genauso durch mit etwas 28 gefundenen Sendern. Am Ende steht dann …dumping lists (32 services) …und danach folgt dann das, was in der channels.conf landet (was aber lediglich die Daten von 5 Sendern sind)
<c_korn> jokrebel: kannst es auch mal versuchen mit: w_scan … | tee log_file 2>&1
<c_korn> dann siehst du gleichzeitig noch den output in der konsole
<jokrebel> warum steht im Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan#Benutzung eigentlich bei Benutzung …>>… bei den Beispielen weiter unten aber jeweils nur ein >
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, wäre das als Frage zum Wiki nicht unter #ubuntuusers besser aufgehoben? Oder meinst du die Funktion von > ?
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: ich frag mich halt was nun richtig(er) ist. Also - ja - die Funktion
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel,  > leert die Datei vorher aus, >> hängt hinten dran.
<Lufti> hello ;)
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: ah danke
<jokrebel> Aber weshalb "w_scan -ft -c DE -X >  ~/Dokumente/channels.conf" nur einen Teil der Sender die er findet in die Datei kopiert ist mir nicht klar. Immerhin hab ich es grade mal schon auf 8 Sender gebracht, ich will aber eigentlich alle empfangbaren.
<JSeann> wie kann ich ohne vnc , vllt mittels x11 forwarding mir den ganzen desktop einer anderen linuxmaschine anzeigen lassen?
<apollo13> xdmcp oder nx
<JSeann> apollo13, wasist deiner meinung nach besser?
<jokrebel> Hm … hab das mit w-scan nicht hinbekommen. Hab es nun mit ner neu gestrickten Basisdatei und "scan" gelöst.
<apollo13> JSeann: kommt auf die anforderungen an
<apollo13> aber am besten vergleichst einfach mal selbst
<onjen> hallo
<onjen> weiß jemand wie man bei ubuntu die soundausgabe, auf den line-in legen kann?
<onjen> bin nämlich über den normalen lineout gestolpert...
<onjen> bei windows gehts mit dem treiberprogramm, also es ist hardwaremäßig möglich
<onjen> nun is die frage wie das bei ubuntu geht?
<tankdriver> hi, der dolphin schiebt mir ernsthaft eine datei von USB stick auf die HDD, wenn ich sie in den Mülleimer verschiebe. wie kann ich das unterbinden?
<sash_> der kennt doch bestimmt ne option, die direkt zu loeschen, oder? shift+entf oder so
<tankdriver> ja, aber das is suboptimal
<sash_> weil?
<sash_> du willst n papierkorb auf dem stick haben?
<tankdriver> ich möchte nur wissen, welchen sinn es hat, das zu löschende element vorher zeitaufwendigst woanders hinzukopieren. standartmäßig.
<sash_> das ist ja kein löschen. sondern verschieben in den papierkorb. und _der_ papierkorb ist in deinem /home. sinnig ist das bei wechseldatenträgern aber tatsächlich nicht. außerdem heißt es standar_d_
<tankdriver> ok, hat mich nur etwas verwundert, weil nautilus das ja immer mit dem .trash-... ordner direkt am laufwek macht.
<Lufti> juhu
<erdbeere> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen? ich hab ein problem mit meinem grub
<srtu> schieß einfach los, wenn dir jemand helfen kann wirste das schon mitbekommen
<ScaVer> Hi hab mal ne frage, normalerweise ist mein server immer so beim rebooten normal wieder gestartet nun bleibt er im Grub stehen bis ich da am Server Enter drücke. Weiß wer wie ich das mache das er wieder Automatisch Auswahl 1 nimmt  ?
<ppq> ScaVer, hast du etwas an deiner /etc/default/grub geändert?
<ScaVer> nicht bewusst ,nein
<ubuntu> hallo
<ppq> ScaVer, dann überprüf, dass darin alles richtig ist und führe 'sudo update-grub' aus. irgendwas hat dir deine grub konfiguration vermurkst. ob darin alles richtig ist, kannst du überprüfen, indem du en ubuntuusers wiki artikel "grub 2" liest, abschnitt konfiguration
<ScaVer> okay mach ich mal , danke
<ubuntu> wenn ich versuche mein ubuntu zu booten steht auf schwarzen hintergrund "boot error" kennt das jemand?
<Deem> ubuntu: nur "boot error" sonst nix?
<ppq> ubuntu, was steht da noch?
<ubuntu> nur boot error
<ppq> keine zahl oder sonstiges?
<ubuntu> nichts
<P4n[t]3r> http://menta.kilu.de/images/hehe.png weiß vllt jemand wie der theme heißt? 
<ScaVer> ppq : sudo update-grub hats wieder gerichtet danke :)
<ppq> ScaVer, dann war wohl nur deine grub.cfg vermurkst. sicher, dass du da nichts dran geändert hast? naja, keine ursache
<ubuntu> ich bin jetzt halt ein bisschen verwirrt, weil gestern ging noch alles
<P4n[t]3r> http://menta.kilu.de/images/hehe.png weiß vllt jemand wie der theme heißt? 
<jokrebel> ubuntu: wie sind Deine Update-Einstellungen?
<jokrebel> ,geduld? P4n[t]3r
<shetlandpony> P4n[t]3r: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jokrebel> ,OT? P4n[t]3r
<shetlandpony> P4n[t]3r: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ubuntu> jokrebel, ich weis nicht was "update-einstellungen" sind. demnach werden sie wohl auf default sein :)
<ppq> ubuntu, generell kannst du mal probieren, deinen bootloader zu reparieren. oder kommt nach grub noch irgendwas?
<ubuntu> wirklich garnichts. da kommt an anfang das bios das halt booted. und dann BOOT ERROR. sonst steht oder kommt da wirklich nichts :)
<jokrebel> ubuntu: dann sollten Updates nicht automatisch erfolgen. Hast Du von Hand Updates ausgeführt? War nämlich grad erst ein Kernel-Update raus.
<ubuntu> nein habe nichts dergleichen gemacht
<ppq> ubuntu, dann kann es sein, dass es nichtmal bis zu grub kommt und nichtmal die platte booten kann. wird sie im bios erkannt?
<ubuntu> kann dass ein computer fehler sein oder ist das ein ubuntu fehler?
<ppq> ubuntu, grub wäre gesprächiger
<jokrebel> ubuntu: vielleicht noch ne Diskette oder CD in nem Laufwerk?
<ppq> ubuntu, hast du gerade eine live-cd gebootet? wenn ja, mach mal nen smart test (den langen am besten) mit der betreffenden platte
<ppq> (ja, oder die boot-reihenfolge überprüfen)
<ubuntu> gut dann werde ich das mal machen. danke für die hilfe
<Rick_Deckard> hallo die herren :)
<ppq> Rick_Deckard, hats geklappt?
<ppq> woran lags?
<Rick_Deckard> du wirst mich auslachen
<Rick_Deckard> es lag mir scheint daran, dass ein usb stick drangesteckt ist. 
<work> so kann 
<Rick_Deckard> gestern war der aber auch drann und da hat alles funktioniert
<ppq> hehe, hatte der jokrebel also recht
<ppq> Rick_Deckard, überprüf halt mal die boot reihenfolge im bios.. cd als erstes für den fall der fälle, dann die festplatte. dann sollte der usbstick nicht mehr stören
<Guest56003> weis einer was ich bei via epia c7 prozessoren beachten muss, um freezes zu vermeiden. hat was mit libc zu tun hatte ich gelesen.
<Rick_Deckard> ppq, alles klar :) danke
<bekks> Guest56003: Kann man wunderbar googlen, wenn man schon so viele Infos dazu hat :)
<tobago> hab virtualbox-ose runtergeschmissen und virtualbox3.2 von oracle installiert. jetzt kommt immer die message: "The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv."
<jokrebel> tobago: schon rebootet?
<tobago> wenn ich dann ein "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup" (wie empfohlen) mache, gibt's da aber keine /etc/init.d/vboxdrv 
<tobago> jokrebel, ja. auch das, weil sowiso neue kernel header gekommen sind.
<ppq> tobago, probier mal ein 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-3.2' (oder wie auch immer das paket heißt), dabei sollte dkms das modul neu bauen
<tobago> da ist nur eine vboxdrv.dpkg-bak
<tobago> ppq, hab ich gemacht, hat aber nichts gebracht.
<tobago> dkms ist auch installiert....
<LupusE> hi
<tobago> ppq, vllt nochwasanderes? finde es komisch, dass die /etc/init.d/vboxdrv gar nicht da ist.
<ppq> tobago, ist normal, die fehlermeldung wurde einfach noch nicht angepasst
<ppq> tobago, was kriegst du für ne fehlermeldung, wenn du versuchst, das modul manuell zu modproben?
<k1l> tobago: es werden auch keine initscripte mehr benutzt, sondern upstart
<k1l> und gestern war auch einer hier mit problemen bei vbox. welchen kernel nutzt du tobago ?
<tobago> k1l, 2.6.35-23-generic
<tobago> sudo modprobe vboxdrv --> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<ppq> wurde es denn gebaut beim reconfigure?
<tobago> ppq, naja er hat zumindest erkannt, dass: "Die Gruppe »vboxusers« existiert bereits als Systemgruppe. Programmende."
<tobago> nach dem sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-3.2
<ppq> das hat damit ja nix zu tun. nopaste doch bitte mal die ausgabe des dpkg-reconfigure befehls
<Lufti> Ist es möglich das Password einer Verbindung des gnome-network-managers auszulesen? Ich will das in einem Script verwenden, welches mir zusätzlich (mit dem selben PW) einen Netzwerkshare mountet.
<bekks> Das sind zwei unterschiedliche PAsswörter.
<Lufti> Das passwort soll dabei nur an einem Ort gesetzt werden müssen und ist IMMER gleich dem der Verbindung im Netzwerkmanager
<ppq> Lufti, lös das lieber mit ner ~/.smbcredentials (entsprechend rechte anpassen)
<ppq> dazu: wiki artikel zu cifs/smbfs und ggf. fstab lesen bei bedarf..
<tobago> ppq, https://gist.github.com/715740
<bekks> tobago: Dann lösch die Gruppe halt.
<tobago> o.k.
<Lufti> kann ich mit Bash passwörter in den Keyring abspeichern und auslesen?
<ppq> tobago, davor und danach nichts? kein ton von dkms?
<tobago> ppq, richtig.
<ppq> hrm, k
<Lemming> welcher verschlüsselung entspricht WPA2+WPA?
<Lemming> AES oder TKIP?
<tobago> bekks, danach dann "sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-3.2" das gleiche nochmal,nur mit dem unterschied, dass er diesmal die vboxusers anlegt: "Lege Gruppe »vboxusers« (GID 124) an ... Fertig."
<bekks> Lemming: Weder noch.
<Lemming> sondern?
<Lemming> versuche hier gerade eine netzwerkkamera per wlan zu verbinden, und habe nun die auswahl zwischen AES und TKIP
<bekks> Lemming: WPA und WPA2 sind Alghorithmen zur WLAN Kommunikation, AES und TKIP sind Verschlüsselungsalgorithmen.
<bekks> Lemming: Dann schau in deinen AP, und finde raus, was das Ding verwendet.
<Lemming> Der Router ist standardmässig per "WPA2+WPA" verschlüsselt, genaueres lässt sich nicht dazu finde
<Lemming> n
<bekks> Du hast nicht gelesen was ich geschrieben habe.
<bekks> WPA+WPA2 sind KEINE Verschlüsselungen.
<srtu> sagtmal ists irgendwie möglich xchat dazu zu veranlassen mir hier keine joins quits etc anzuzeigen?
<srtu> aH
<srtu> hat sich schon erledigt habs gefunden
<rumpel_> Lemming, probier mal "iwlist <wlan-interface> scan"
<k1l> Lemming: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/WPA2
<PBeck> hi
<Guest56003> bekks, sind aber nicht so leicht zu knacken wie wep
<bekks> Guest56003: Du verwechselst immer noch Verschlüsselung und Kommunikation.
<Guest56003> bekks, gibt es einen kernel für via c7 cpu's. habe schone den linux-image-368 und libc6 deinstalliert, da dort bugs seien sollen. bzw der c7 nicht wirklich unterstützt sein soll
<Guest56003> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-06/msg09068.html
<bekks> Guest56003: Google doch mal, ob es einen solchen Kernel gibt - zur Not selbst bauen.
<Guest56003> zum bauen habe ich eine hilfe bekommen, aber habe es bis jetzt nur 1 mal gemacht und das dauerd.... und ich habe keine ahnung davon!
<Guest56003> bekks, kann ubuntu den nicht einfach supporten
<Rick_Deckard> so eine frage hätte ich noch. und zwar kommt es ab und zu vor das die tastatur (usb) und der sound einfriert
<Rick_Deckard> ich kann dann nichts mehr schreiben und auch nichts höhren. maus geht weiterhin
<black_> hi alle, hab ein problem mit der darstellung, hin und wieder kommen solche zeichen raus ۩۞۩, wie kann ich die beheben bzw wie bekomme ich das richtig angezeigt ?
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: Wird dann das Fenster auch grau? Was sagen in diesem Moment die Prozessorlast, Speicherauslastung, Swap…
<Rick_Deckard> jokrebel, nein grau wird nichts. auf diese informationen kann ich leider nicht zugreifen weil zb die systemüberwachung in diesem zustand sich nicht starten lässt
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: und versuch raus zu finden _was_ das verursacht. Ab und zu ist sehr unpräzise
<Rick_Deckard> gut dann lass ich das terminal mit dem befehl top permanent mitlaufen. dann sollte sich vielleicht was zeigen :)
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: geht dann ein Wechsel auf die Konsole (Strg+Alt+F2...)? Dann könntest auch top benutzen.
<Rick_Deckard> leider nicht tastatur ist komplett geblockt
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: also auch keine System-Requests? Alt+Druck+K R E I S U B?
<Rick_Deckard> was ist kreisub?
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: vielleicht findet sich ja was in den X-Logs
<Rick_Deckard> ahh stimmt die logs. wo finde ich die?
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: /var/log/
<Rick_Deckard> danke
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: und evtl. einen (glaub) .x-errors-blabla die sich in dein Home legen würde.
<Rick_Deckard> eine -xsession-errors und eine .xsession-errors.old
<tm> Rick_Deckard: neben top kannst du noch ein terminal mit tail laufen lassen ( "tail -f ~/.xsession-errors /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/syslog" ) dann hättest du ggf. alle infos
<Rick_Deckard> soll ich die mal auf pastebin ablegen?
<Rick_Deckard> tm, gut mache ich danke
<black_> okay sowas meine ich http://img139.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1az.png/
<Rick_Deckard> jokrebel, hier der log http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NZ63RpNM
<franz_> hallo
<franz_> eine frage: wie lange kann das dauern, eine externe usb festplatte so 250 GB zu formatieren?
<franz_> ich habe bei gparted keinerlei fortschrittsbalken und da wird sicher schon über 20 Minuten gewerkt
<Rick_Deckard> maximal ne stunde
<franz_> aha, nicht dass ich zu früh abbreche, weil ich denken könnte, das hat sich aufgehängt
<bekks> Rick_Deckard: Oder noch VIEL länger.
<Rick_Deckard> wie kommt dass , bekks 
<bekks> franz_: Ja, es kann SEHR lange dauern, abhängig davon, mit welchen Optionen du das FS erstellst.
<tm> franz_: schau auf die hdu led, die sollte schnell blinken
<bekks> Mit einem Bad block check kann das stunden dauern.
<Rick_Deckard> gut zu wissen :)
<franz_> bekks, ja die flackert richtig (kaum sichtbar so schnell)
<franz_> oje :)
<franz_> die gparted leute hätten einen fortschrittsbalken einbauen können (aber das haben sicher schon viel vorgeschlagen, denke ich)
<jokrebel> franz_: würde dann vermutlich _noch_ länger dauern - insgesamt.
<franz_> im syslog habe ich zb:
<franz_> lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<franz_> Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 2326924
<franz_> hmm, ist aber eine neue platte, gleich mit vielen oder einigen bad sektoren?
<franz_> die blöcke werden ja aufsteigend angeben
<franz_> ?
<black_> müsste ich da jetzt was nach installieren oder muss ich irgendwas um/einstellen ?
<franz_> 2655244 war der letze eintrag eines I/O eror?
<franz_> ein block in ext3 ist standardmässig wieviel bytes?
<franz_> 250 GB/ blockgrösse = gesamt blocks
<franz_> so müsste ich feststellen können, wie weit er ist
<rumpel_> frank, mach doch einfach sudo fdisk -l
<jokrebel> ,enter? franz_
<shetlandpony> franz_: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<franz_> ok, sorry
<tobago> hab jetzt mein virtualbox3.2 von oracle zum laufen bekommen. gasterweiterung installiert. wenn ich nun die usb devices nutzen will, kann ich den drucker und scanner kriegen, nicht aber den usb stick. wie kommt's?
<black_> hmmm.... dummdi dumm di dum didummmm .........
<ppq> tobago, evtl. ist er noch irgendwo eingehängt. sieh dir mal die ausgabe von 'mount' an. in /media dürfte das irgendwo sein
<ppq> tobago, woran lag's dass vbox nicht ging? wie hast du's gelöst?
<tobago> mit synaptic radikal alles weggeschmissen und neu.
<jokrebel> black_: bei welchem Programm(en) ist das denn so?
<black_> jokrebel: firefox, ab und an mal im terminal, opera
<jokrebel> black_: das da vielleicht ein Sprachpaket fehlt? 
<jokrebel> black_: system - systemverwaltung - sprachunterstützung
<black_> deutsches sprachpaket ist installiert jokrebel 
<tobago> ppq, ja klar ist dasding gemountet (in/media). mussich daserst unmounten, dmit virtualbox drauf zugreifen kann?
<ppq> tobago, ja
<black_> jokrebel: oder müsste ich noch andere sprachpkete installieren ?
<tobago> ppq, und wie sieht'sda mit der webcam aus? die ist auch ausgegraut.
<tobago> sieht's da
<ppq> keine ahnung, vermutlich darf einfach gerade kein zugriff bestehen. du kannst auch mal versuchen, ob es geht, wenn du das modul entlädst
<jokrebel> black_: weiß nicht - war nur ne vermutung, dass da entweder eine Sprache oder ein Zeichensatz fehlen könnte.
<ppq> falls das die kontrolle über das usb-gerät an sich gerissen hat()
<tobago> ppq, welches modul?
<ppq> tobago, hängt von deiner webcam ab. tipp mal lsusb, such dir die usb id raus und ergoogel das modul
<black_> jokrebel: wird bei dir denn alles angezeigt oder haste auch hin und wieder probs?
<rooligan> Hi
<LetoThe2nd> kde-spezialisten aufgepasst! ich such grade bugs in arista, und auf ner frischen kubuntu-installation zerlegts das mit "glib.GError: Icon 'gtk-cdrom' not present in theme
<jokrebel> black_: nö - bei mir geht das.
<LetoThe2nd> ist das ein problem mit der gtk-engine, oder wie ist das zu interpretieren?
<hilde> woran kann es liegen, dass ich beim performancetest in der laufwerksverwaltung lesen ~150MB / schreiben~180MB avg. habe. sobald aber ein dateisystem drauf ist, gehts auf 50-80MB/s runter...
<black_> jokrebel: kann man zeichensätze nachinstallieren ?  oder besser welche prachpakete hasten ?
<jokrebel> black_: ruf mal auf, was ich vorhin schrieb. Evtl. sagt es Dir dann (wie bei mir schon mal) dass die Sprachunterstützung unvollständig sei. (Ich hab hier auch nur englisch und deutsch)
<black_> jokrebel: hab ich schon gemacht, zeigt nichts an, könnte es sein das ich das englische paket installieren muss ? habs nämlich deinstalliert O.o
<jokrebel> black_: ausschließen möcht ich das nicht - aber vielleicht _weiß_ es ja jemand anderer hier *suchendumherblick*… … …
<black_> ich muss wech arbeit ruft, melde mich morgen wieder !!! :) Nacht euch allen
<pfannkuchen_> Hi ich hab manchmal ein paar Performance Probleme bei machen Anwendungen, wie zB gdebi-gtk bleibt es einfach stecken beim Installieren... und ist ganz schwarz. War früher nicht so... Hatte Ubuntu 10.04 auf eine Festplatte installiert. Jetzt auf 2 verteilt / und /home ... kann das unter Umständen daran liegen?
<rumpel_> pfannkuchen_, schonmal in die logs geschaut?
<pfannkuchen_> welche muss ich mir denn ansehen?
<rumpel_> pfannkuchen_, syslog, messages, ...
<Rick_Deckard> jokrebel, kann diese meldung mit meine problem etwas zu tun haben? (<unknown>:2243): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: Ist diese Meldung von Firefox ausgelöst?
<Rick_Deckard> wie merk ich das?
<bekks> Starte Firefox in einem Terminal.
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/zufaellige-abstuerze-mit-vertikalen-streifen/#post-2345132 ………passt das zu Deinem Problem vielleicht?
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/389ryqp | Zufällige Abstürze mit vertikalen Streifen  › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Rick_Deckard> abgesehen von den streifen passt es. wobei mein system ja nicht komplett einfriert
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: was ist das für Grafikkarte? Tritt das Problem vielleicht durch Flash-Benutzung auf? Hast Du zufällig ein 64bit-System?
<dreamon> Es gibt ein KernelUpdate. Da ich Nvidia manuell installiert hab, frage ich mich wenn ich den Kernel update, was muß ich machen damit nvidia danach auch noch funktioniert.?
<k1l> den treiber wieder manuel installiern. 
<dreamon> k1l, muß ich ihn vorher deinstallieren?
<k1l> nein, er funktioniert von sich aus nicht mehr
<Rick_Deckard> jokrebel, auf jedenfall 32 bit
<dreamon> k1l, Einfach nochmal installieren?
<jokrebel> .oO( und Frage 1 und 2? )
<ppq> dreamon, wieso hast du ihn manuell installiert?
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: paste mal ein "lspci" bitte.
<dreamon> ppq, Weil es sonst nicht läuft.. k1l, hat mir damals gesagt ich kann PAE kernel einfach installieren.. seither geht mein nvidia nicht mehr. Nur wenn ich manuell installiere
<Rick_Deckard> jokrebel, eine GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
<ppq> ah
<Rick_Deckard> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vFz8EwbK
<k1l> dreamon: das hat bei dir nur tiefliegende probleme aufgezeigt. kaputtgemacht hat es das nicht :/
<dreamon> k1l, Ich geb dir keinen schuld.. Seither kann ich 4GB Adressieren.. auch nicht schlecht
<Rick_Deckard> jokrebel, ich werde mir einfach aufschreiben was für programme laufen wenn das wiedermal passiert
<Rick_Deckard> eine allgemein frage. kann es sein das firefox in verbindung mit flash abgrundtief schlechte performance hat?
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: welchen Treiber nutzt Du denn?
<ppq> Rick_Deckard, ja, das liegt an flash
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: ja - und eventuell auch für Dein Problem zuständig ist.
<Rick_Deckard> also ist dass nicht nur bei mir so. gut zu wissen
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: ich bin deshalb auf Chromium (wo HTML5 den Flashkram ersetzt) umgestigen.
<ppq> im ubuntuusers wiki stehen aber einige problemlösungen, guck's dir mal an
<Rick_Deckard> gut werd ich machen
<ppq> zu adobe flash, evtl. trifft davon was auf dich zu
<Rick_Deckard> also wenn ich zb auf newgrounds - irgendwer kennt die seite sicher - mir musik höhre dann saugt sich der plugin-container 94% cpu, pulse audio 16%
<pfannkuchen_> Kenn ich das Problem ... das ist wegen der nicht vorhandenen Hardwareunterstützung ^
<ppq> 110% auslastung? :p
<Rick_Deckard> yap
<Rick_Deckard> frag mich nicht :)
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: Und kann auch mit dem Grafiktreiber (den Du uns noch immer nicht genannt hast) zusammenhängen.
<ppq> mehrere kerne?
<Rick_Deckard> 2
<ppq> k
<Rick_Deckard> jokrebel, kommt sofort. ich überlese hier immer ein paar zeilen. bin noch irc neuling :)
<Rick_Deckard> steht das da (http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vFz8EwbK) drinnen?
<jokrebel> Rick_Deckard: Nö - sonst hätt ich da nicht noch 2 Mal danach gefragt ;-)
<Rick_Deckard> dann muss ich wohl mit rotem gesicht fragen.. wo finde ich diese information ? :)
<Rick_Deckard> ahh habs
<Rick_Deckard> Linux 
<bekks> Nein :P
<Rick_Deckard> Linux-x86 260.19.06
<bekks> "Linux" ist kein Grafiktreiber...
<Rick_Deckard> hab nur unabsichtlich enter erwischt :)
<bekks> Das ist trotzdem kein Grafiktreiber.
<bekks> "nvidia" heisst dein Grafiktreiber, und der hat die Version 260.19.06
<MichaelS> Hallo zusammen, ich suche ein tool, mit dem ich über terminal fenster verschieben kann. kennt jemand was?
<Rick_Deckard> ok verstehe. merk ich mir :)
<tuxifier> MichaelS: Du meinst drag 'n' drop von einem xterm ins andere quasi?
<k1l> Rick_Deckard: das ist doch nen nvidia treiber oder? hast du den per hand von einer webseite installiert? oder aus den quellen
<bekks> tuxifier: Nein, er meint "ein Fenster verschieben" :)
<Rick_Deckard> der wurde automatisch installiert. also der empfohlene
<MichaelS> tuxifier, nein generell. ich möchte sagen fenster x an position x,y verschieben
<MichaelS> und das über die bash
<tuxifier> MichaelS: ahso
<MichaelS> am besten auch mit zoom :/ man muss doch irgendwie die compiz plugins ansteuern können?
<k1l> MichaelS: grafisch geht das mit dem ccsm
<k1l> ,ccsm? MichaelS 
<shetlandpony> MichaelS: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<MichaelS> k1l, shetlandpony ich möchte es als befehl in der bash
<MichaelS> move window_pointer 23,55
<MichaelS> sowas in der art ;)
<bekks> ,bot? MichaelS 
<shetlandpony> MichaelS: ich bin ein bot ;p
<MichaelS> achso ^^
<dadrc> MichaelS: xdotool
<MichaelS> dadrc, ich checks mal :) danke
<MichaelS> dadrc, super danke :) genau was ich gesucht hatte!
<dadrc> MichaelS: gern und viel erfolg beim basteln :)
<MichaelS> danke
<MichaelS> dadrc, kennst du zufällig auch ne möglichkeit und fenster zu zoomen? ala compiz?
<dadrc> MichaelS: nö, keine Ahnung... eventuell kannst du mit xdotool das Tastenkommando zum Zoomen senden, das sollte klappen
<MichaelS> ok ich probiers, danke
<dreamon> Welches Paket muß ich nachinstallieren, nvidia installationsprogramm sagt mir ich solle die sources noch nachinstallieren. Kernel 2.6.35-23-generic-pae ist im moment installiert.
<Fuchs> dreamon: Du willst den nvidia Treiber nicht manuell installieren
<dreamon> Fuchs, Doch will ich.. Hast du mir damals gesagt soll ich machen.. schon vergessen?
<Fuchs> dreamon: da muss ich wahnsinnig gewesen sein ...
<Fuchs> aber wie dem auch sei, 
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? 
<shetlandpony> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation  << 
<dreamon> Heute kam ein neuer Kernel.. hab ich installiert.. da ich pae installiert hab muß ich das scheinbar neu installieren.. und da schimpft er ich soll die Sources noch installieren.
<bekks> Ja, und?
<dreamon> ich bin in der Konsole gefangen und weiß nicht wie ichs dort installieren kann.
<dreamon> Bzw. ob das ein anderer Source ist, den ich für die PAE installieren muß
<dreamon> Meldung -> Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel ...
<StefanT> warum nimmst Du kein 64bit Ubuntu?
<dreamon> StefanT, Weil ich nicht neu installieren will.. system läuft sauber..
<dreamon> ähm. lief sauber
<StefanT> so sauber wohl gerade nicht ;)
<dreamon> Fehlersuche macht ja auch spass.
<StefanT> na dann :D
<StefanT> also Du hast den nvidia Treiber einfach als Ubuntu Paket installiert, und jetzt verlangt er die Kernel Sourcen?
<dreamon> StefanT, Nene.. Aus den Paketquellen, das geht hier nicht.. das führt hier ins Leere(schwarzer Bildschirm).. hab ich mit Fuchs schon mal zu lösen versucht. Wir haben dann aufgegeben.. manuell installieren ging damals perfekt.
<dreamon> Nun kam heute/gestern ein neuer Kernel.. jetzt wollte ich wieder PAE aufspielen.. Schwarzer Schirm trat aber wieder auf.
<StefanT> Ok.... hat halt den Nachteil dass man bei jedem neuen Kernel die Sch**erei hat.
<dreamon> Nun wollte ich wieder Manuell installieren. Nun kommt er mir mit der Meldung -> Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel
<StefanT> Du hast die aktuellen Kernel Sourcen installiert und es läuft der richtige Kernel?
<dreamon> StefanT,  Macht mir nichts.. ich muß nur wissen was ich machen muß das es wieder läuft.. dann macht mir das auch nichts aus.
<ring1> welchen window-decorator nutzt gnome eigentlich standardmäßig?
<StefanT> ring1: metacity
<Frickelpit> oder compiz
<ring1> metacity ist doch der window-manager und nicht decorator?
<ring1> oder ist das das gleiche?
<G-Stern> Woran könnte es liegen, wenn ein Ubuntu vom Stick aus problemlos gestartet werden kann, aber die Installation wird unterbrochen?
<Fuchs> ring1: im Falle von metacity ja. 
<Fuchs> ring1: dass decorator und wm getrennt sind gibt es nur bei compiz
<jokrebel> G-Stern: das eine Datei kaputt ist, die im LiveModus nicht benötigt wird?
<G-Stern> Die Hardware wird im Live-Modus komplett erkannt
<jokrebel> G-Stern: oder fehlt…
<G-Stern> jokrebel: du meinst, das Installationsmedium ist schrott bzw fehlerhaft?
<ring1> Fuchs, ah, ok. und bei der zweiten variante ist compiz der window-manager und was ist der decorator?
<Jensit_> G-Stern was passiert denn genau? Wird einfach nicht weiterinstalliert oder bricht er komplett ab?
<Fuchs> ring1: gtk-window-decorator, kde-window-decorator oder emerald 
<G-Stern> Jensit_: der Installationsprozess / Screen friert ein
<ring1> Fuchs, ist emerald unter gnome verbreitet?
<Fuchs> ring1: es kann unter gnome nicht laufen. Bitte, was genau ist Deine Frage? 
<Fuchs> ring1: respektive Dein Problem. Scheint mir kein Supportfall zu sein. 
<ring1> Fuchs, da hast du recht. ist kein supportfall. war reines interesse
<Fuchs> ring1: dann bitte in Zukunft den Offtopickanal nutzen, danke. 
<jokrebel> G-Stern: hab zwar noch nie von USB installiert, hatte aber schon mehrfach ähnliches mit verschiedenen LiveCDs. Starten, ausprobieren, alles kein Problem. Aber installieren lief schief. Bei der Fehler-Überprüfung stimmte dann auch was nicht. Neu gebrannt (bzw. in einem Fall sogar neu runterladen müssen) und dann ging auch installieren.
<ring1> Fuchs, ok :)
<G-Stern> jokrebel: ich hab die frage von Telegehirn gestellt. 
<Telegehirn> Jensit: Im Fenster steht "Installation von Ubuntu wird vorbereitet" und ich klick auf "Vor" aber es geht nicht weiter
<jokrebel> G-Stern: hä?
<G-Stern> jokrebel: das ist eigentlich nicht MEIN problem sondern das eines chatbekannten. 
<k1l> Telegehirn: wie lange hast du gewartet?
<Jensit_> Telegehirn: Hmm... Ich persöhnlich würde, wenn es ein altes System ist etwas warten. Wie gesagt bei meinem altern laptop dauerte es 30 Minuten bis es weiter ging.
<jokrebel> ah <g> wie lange wurde denn gewartet, als es "einfror"? 
<StefanT> bis der Akku leer ist, maximal ;)
<Jensit_> Man sollte eigentlich das Netzteil angeschlossen haben, wenn man installiert.
<Telegehirn> Jensit: Rechner ist recht neu und die installationsvorbereitung läuft so seit fünf stunden
<Jensit_> Telegehirn: Ok dann einfach neu runterladen und per CD versuchen. Manchmal macht die Installation per USB Probleme.
<jokrebel> Telegehirn: wenn das grade am Partitionieren und Formatieren ist und die Platte _groß_ ist kann das schon mal dauern.
<Jensit_> jokrebel: 5 Stunden?
<Telegehirn> 500 GB
<jokrebel> Jensit_: angenommen da war als einzige Partition Windows drauf, was ja erst mal verschoben und verkleinert werden muss . . . . Ja?
<Telegehirn> Ja, 5 Stunden
<Telegehirn> Die Festplatte ist neu, formatiert und weiteres Betriebssystem
<Telegehirn> ohne weiteres betriebssystem
<kempo> hallo 
<jokrebel> Telegehirn: also leer? Mit welchem FS formatiert? alles eine Partition? 
<kempo> wo finde ich die software imagecreatetruecolor
<Telegehirn> alles eine partition
<Telegehirn> fat
<jokrebel> Telegehirn: 500GB FAT? oO
<G-Stern> Telegehirn: meinst du NTFS? 
<k1l> Telegehirn: reboote den livestick und geh in den livemodus. da kannst du mit gparted (gegebenenfalls nachinstallieren) erstmal die platte partitionieren. und dann auf den desktop "instalieren" klicken
<G-Stern> k1l: der installer macht das doch auch
<G-Stern> k1l: wieso soll er das manuell machen?
<k1l> G-Stern: Telegehirn und für ein linux nimmt man kein ntfs/fat. das ist pita.
<G-Stern> k1l: das weiß ich doch.
<G-Stern> k1l: ich hab nur überlegt, wie das vorher formatiert gewesen sein könnte
<k1l> G-Stern: vlt will man etwas mehr konfigurieren an der platte. da finde ich gparted händischer. ausserdem schadet es nicht. man kann auch aus dem live system heraus installieren
 * jokrebel Partitioniert und Formatiert immer von Hand - da weiß man was man hat UND lernt ne Menge
<G-Stern> k1l: die idee ist gut, stimmt
<Telegehirn> k1l: Ok, danke. ich mach das mal
<G-Stern> Telegehirn: kennst du g-parted?
<k1l> ,partitionieren? Telegehirn 
<shetlandpony> Telegehirn, partitionieren [aka partitionierung] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung##### Unter Partitionierung versteht man die Einteilung einer Festplatte in verschiedene Bereiche, die dann mit diversen Dateisystem#Dateisysteme belegt werden koennen, um Daten darauf zu speichern oder ein Betriebssystem zu installieren..
<k1l> ich empfehle seperate / , swap und /home. größen findest du in dem artikel
<jokrebel> Telegehirn: und wenn da nur Ubuntu drauf soll nimm ext3 für / … für /home vielleicht ext4 … und eine kleine (1GB) swap
<G-Stern> jokrebel: er hat den raum verlassen
<bekks> jokrebel: Und wenn man suspend2disk machen will, und wesentlich mehr RAM als SWAP hat, steht man im Regen.
<k1l> bei 500gb sollte schon nen größerer swap drin sein. wobei bei den bootgeschwindigkeiten man den teilweisen crappy suspend eh nicht nutzt
<jokrebel> bekks: okok - schlecht ausgedrückt und von meinen bescheidenen Verhältnissen ausgegangen :-p
<dreamon> Hab wieder Gui.. hurra.. Manuell installiert.. 
<G-Stern> jokrebel: ich dachte man nimmt dabei das verhältnis 2:1
<bekks> Heutzutage braucht man am Desktop nicht mehr Swap als RAM.
<jokrebel> G-Stern: es gibt Leute die sagen man brauche mit 2GB RAM gar kein Swap :-/
<k1l> G-Stern: das kommt aus zeiten, als noch swap der ersatz bei zuwenig ram war. wenn heute swap benutzt wird dann merkt man das, weil es lahmer wird
<G-Stern> jokrebel: tatsächlich? das wusste ich nicht
<G-Stern> k1l: und was ist empfehlenswert wenn nicht 2:1?
<k1l> 1:1
<G-Stern> also ram = swap?
<k1l> bingo
<dreamon> Gibt es eigentlich ein TabletPC wo Ubuntu drauf läuft? Wollte mir zu Weihnachten was gönnen. Oder kann man aufs Ipad ubuntu aufspielen?
<Jensit_> dreamon: da war doch grad was im planet oder? mom ich suche mal schnell :)
<Kriegsfuss> dreamon: vieleicht ist das auch was für dich?!   http://www.unimall.de/index.php?cat=c1037_Classmate.html&XTCsid=ik74atuld8jn2qeq193orqvj8gln9q27
<shetlandpony> Kriegsfuss's url: http://tinyurl.com/3782yxe | UNIMALL - Classmate
<Jensit_> dreamon: das hier vllt auch :) http://ubuntuxx.de/anleitungen/lenovo-ideapad-s10-3-fehlerfreie-installation-von-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/
<shetlandpony> Jensit_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/32p9kog | Lenovo IdeaPad S10-3: Fehlerfreie Installation von Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick | ubuntuxx
<dreamon> Kriegsfuss,  Nett.. aber -> Der Classmate wurde speziell für die Bedürfnisse von Kindern zwischen 6 und 15 Jahren entwickelt.
<Kriegsfuss> jo, praktisch, ist recht robust
<Kriegsfuss> wenn ich unterwegs bin ist das immer im rucksack dabei
<Kriegsfuss> ich hab aber noch das 1G
<dreamon> Jensit_, Der Lenovo ist wohl ehr ein netbook.. zumindest hat es eine Tastatur.
<dreamon> Was ist den aus dem Ding von den Berlinern geworden.. Weetab oder so ähnlich.. 
<Kriegsfuss> ich denk das das 10.10 schon fast überall laufen sollte, die rotation nur noch nicht
<k1l> dreamon: reine hardwareberatung bitte drüben im offtopic
<Kriegsfuss> im classmate wird die rotation als joystick benutzt
<Kriegsfuss> da gibt es auch schon 2 scripte für im forum
<dreamon> k1l, sorry
<Guest65809> ich wurd gern was an den vim-einstellungen aendern. wo finde ich das file, in dem ich dafuer was aendern muss? ein "lies das da" waer schon genug
<alamar> vim ~/.vimrc 
<dAnjou> ,vim? Guest65809 
<shetlandpony> Guest65809, Vim ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vim - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dAnjou> zuerst wiki gucken
<alamar> wozu, vim hat eingebaute hilfe
<alamar> :help vimrc
<alamar> alternativ kann ich http://www.vi-improved.org/ ans herz legen
<Guest65809> die sache ist die, fuer die bash gabs im /~ ein .bashrc, also hab ich da einfach was geaendern... fuer die vim gibts sowas nicht, woher weiss jetzt vim, dass es sich das angucken soll, wenn ich ein .vimrc erstelle?
<bekks> klar gibts das für vim.
<bekks> nennt sich ~/.vimrc
<k1l> Guest15399: wenns das gibt guckt vom da rein und befolgt es
<k1l> *vom=vim
<bekks> Woher weiß denn die Bash, dass es ein ~/.bashrc gibt? :P
<Guest65809> weil ingendwo in soner bashfile steht: "if .bashrc_aliases exist, go there and read it"
<bekks> 18Lies nochmal, was DU geschrieben hast...
<bekks> s/18//
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Lies nochmal, was DU geschrieben hast...
<micha__> Hallo! ersteinmal vorweg: ich finde es total stark, was hier abgeht! Nun zu meiner Frage: ich plane ein Kernelupdate. Leider kann ich nicht ausschließen, dass es danach nicht so gut läuft wie jetzt. Deshalb die Frage: ist es möglich nach dem Kernelupdate irgendwie auf den alten Kernel zurück zu greifen. - Kann es sein, dass man beim Starten in Grup diese option anbietet?
<micha__> sorry, diese Option bekommt?
<k1l> micha__: in grub sollte dann der neue und der alte kernel auftauchen
<micha__> super, danke!
<jokrebel> micha__: und backups hast Du ja hoffentlich sowieso. Ggf. die HD klonen vorher.
<k1l> micha__: falls du hiddenmenue eingestellt hast dann musst du evtl. shift drücken, damit das grubmenü angezeigt wird
<micha__> ja, es ist "nur" mein experimentierlaptop
<micha__> noch eine dumme Frage: wie bekomme ich raus, ob ich ein 64bit oder 32bit system installiert habe?
<bekks> uname -a
<micha__> danke!
<nevchen> bekks:  war schneller ^^
<micha__> x86_64 heisst amd64, oder?
<Guest65809> ok, es funktioniert selstamerweise, wenn ich einfach ein .vimrc erzeuge, aber wieso? wenn ich mit locate vimrc in den vimfiles nachlesen gehe, steht da nix davon, dass es in meinem homeordner nach einer datei mit einstellungen suchen geht
<k1l> micha__: ja
<bekks> Heisst beides 64bit.
<k1l> Guest15399: das machen programme nunmal so. sie legen configs im home ab
<micha__> super, dann installier ich jetzt mal . tschüüs
<k1l> Guest15399: deswegen ist es auch unter anderem sehr unklug wild programme mit sudo zu starten.
<Guest65809> wild programme mit sudo starten?
<Guest65809> sicher, dass das an mich war?
<k1l> Guest15399: "unter win bin ich auch immer admin" leute. (und das war nur als zusatzinfo gedacht)
<ppq> .oO(zu viele Guests hier)
<ppq> :D
<noGuest> k1l, also ich seh den zusammenhang zwischen .vimrc-file in /~ und "unter win bin ich immer admin" nicht, sorry 
<k1l> es sollte dir ein bischen das /home erklären. da du so überrascht warst, dass programme da reingucken beim starten
<noGuest> ich bin nicht generell ueberrascht, die bash hat im home ein .bashrc, ich erwarte, dass die da auch reinguckt... aber vim hat an andern orten, z.B. /etc/vim eine vimrc datei, ich bin ueberrascht, dass vim ZUSAETZLICH mein /~ betrachtet
<k1l> noGuest: stell dir mal vor an deinem pc sind 5 user. und jeder will einen angepassten vim.
<bekks> Die allermeisten userland tools schauen in /etc nach globalen Einstellungen, und in ~ nach persönlichen Einstellungen.
<ppq> noGuest, die sachen in ~.. äh.. wort? "überwiegen" die sachen aus /etc normalerweise
<retohasler> kann man mit der bash bilder auf eine feste grösse skalieren und zwar so, dass das Seitenverhältnis beibehalten wird (schwarze Balken hinzugefügt werden)?
<dadrc> retohasler: garantiert, mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ImageMagick
<noGuest> ok, wenn ich also aliase fuer die bash, tabstop fuer vim und solcherlei setzen will, ohne gleich fuer alle benutzer die aenderung vorzunehmen, ist ~.programrc  ein versuch wert?
<jokrebel> gn8
<ppq> jo, vorausgesetzt, das programm guckt darin nach, noGuest 
<noGuest> :[
<retohasler> also auf convert bin ich au schon gekommen, aber die option habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
<noGuest> das, ppq , war ja anfangs meine frage, woher soll ich ahnen, dass vim da nachguckt... ich hab in einigen vimfiles nachgegckt, ob da ne source-anweilsung fuer vimrc-files in ~ ist, aber bin nicht fuendig geworden
<noGuest> also einfach auf gut glueck mal probieren, und wenns nicht geht, dann? /etc... ist die naechste adresse, ja?
<dadrc> retohasler: größe holen, neue größe ausrechnen, mit resize größe ändern
<retohasler> ok, ich versuchs mal, danke für die hilfe
<k1l> noGuest: man vim  
<ppq> noGuest, wenn man recherchiert, nich zuletzt in der manpage, findet man schnell raus, ob ein bestimmtes programm sich an diese "konvention" hält
<noGuest> -.- tatsaechlich, in der manpage steht, wo man welche veraenderungen (persoenlich/systemweit/etc) reinschreiben soll...
<noGuest> danke sehr
<noGuest> gute nacht noch
<k1l> manchmal reicht einfach ein rtfm!   :p
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-26
<jokrebel> hi
<die4you> huhu
<hinog1> Ich habe in keinen sound in flash unter Ubuntu 10.10, weder in firefox noch in chromium, unter sound preferences taucht auch keine applikation auf wenn ein flash video läuft, was tun?
<hinog1> ubunut 10.10 64
<jokrebel> hinog1: Einstellungen in "alsamixer" schon überprüft?
<jokrebel> hinog1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/alsamixer
<hinog1> na ich hab ja sound
<hinog1> nur bei flash nicht
<jokrebel> hinog1: …es gibt auch verschiedene Kanäle…
<hinog1> kanäle für boxen ja
<jokrebel> hinog1: _Eingangs_Kanäle - Für verschiedene Eingangsquellen…
<hinog1> bei mehreren sound devices meinste
<hinog1> und falls du die streams von pulseaudio meinst dann stehen die nicht im alsamixer
<jokrebel> hinog1: Nun denn - dann lass es nachzuschaun… 
<bucknasty> Ist es möglich eine email an test@127.0.0.1 (irgendeine IP) zu schreiben? oder geht es nur per domain, also z.b. test@test.de ?
<Deem> bucknasty: du kannst local an deine systemnutzer über name@localhost schreiben, aber idr musst du einen domainnamen angeben, da wohl kaum jemand die ip als alias definiert hat
<ppq> kaini, stell bitte mal dein nickserv passwort als server passwort ein
<kaini> ppq, warum? Zickt der hidden host herum?
<ppq> kaini, ja, da kamen gerade 7 zeilen, als du einmal reconnected hast ;)
<kaini> ppq, perfekt, danke für den Hinweis
<ppq> danke :)
<amd> guten tag, ich habe folgende netzwerkkamera und wollte fragen ob man diese auch direkt am LAN-Anschluss des PC's anstecken könnte, oder ob immer ein Router dazwischengeschaltet werden muss
<amd> http://www.intellinet-network.com/de-US/products/9029-nfc30-irwg-gece-g-r-network-kamera
<shetlandpony> amd's url: http://tinyurl.com/33pt34w | INTELLINET NETWORK SOLUTIONS : NFC30-IRWG Nachtsicht Netzwerkkamera
<corax> Hallo. Build-essentials wird laut Ubuntu nicht länger benötigt. Warum dass jetzt?
<k1l> corax: wenn sie als abhängigkeit eines paketes installiert wurden, und dieses zwischenzeitlich wieder gelöscht wurde
<k1l> amd: hardware fragen bitte im offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<corax> k1l: Ich bin nicht firm in Aptitude. Kann ich das damit irgendwie überprüfen?
<amd> ok
<corax> k1l: besser gefragt, wie nennt man das Paket, zu dem die Abhängigkeit installiert wurde?
<k1l> corax: keine ahnung, da gibts sicher einige. ich weiss ja nicht welche du da installiert hattest
<corax> k1l: nein, ich meine jetzt allgemein.
<corax> k1l: Vielleicht Eltern-Paket oder so. Ich weiß nicht. Muss ja eine Bezeichnung haben.
<k1l> corax: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/build-essential hier hast du eine übersicht
<corax> k1l: Dankeschön :)
<surfhai> kann man eigentlich datenplatten mittlerweile mit udf formatieren und sie damit unter windows 7 genauso gut benutzen wie unter linux?
<surfhai> mit win vista ging das noch nicht
<Koegs> surfhai, frag mal in #windows
<surfhai> genau :P
<ppq> .oO(udf auf einer festplatte? wtf?)
<surfhai> die windows nerds interessiert das aber mal garnicht
<Koegs> die linux-nerds interessiert windows auch nicht :)
<surfhai> dich vielleicht nicht
<k1l> surfhai: dann würde ich bei dem support mal drüber nachdenken. hier ist jedenfalls kein windowssupport
<jokrebel> ,ot? surfhai
<shetlandpony> surfhai: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<surfhai> ja, genau... hier is grad so derb viel betrieb
<Fuchs> surfhai: lies doch bitte kurz die Kanalregeln, danke. 
<k1l> surfhai: übertreibs nicht.
<surfhai> ...
<surfhai> meine hose is schon nass :P
<Koegs> l o l
<kevin__> Hallo, kann mir einer sagen wie ich eine Domain auf /var/www leite und dann die subdomain auf /var/www/ordner zur zeit geht alles entweder auf ordner oder /var/www
<bauruine> kevin__, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/Virtual_Hosts
<kevin__> soweit bin ich schon aber leider zeigt er immer nur var/www oder /var/www/ordner und nicht die sub auf ordner und die domain auf www
<bauruine> kevin__,  nopaste bitte mal die apache / vhost config 
<kevin__> http://nopaste.info/b8468a1d86.html
<kevin__> den namevirtualhost hab ich schon mit vielen varianten getestet nur * und aehnliches ich weiß nicht weiter
<bauruine> kevin__, lies den wiki artikel nochmals sorgfältig! durch. 
<tm> kevin__: vielleicht ist der aufbau hier für dich verständlicher erklärt: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/de/mod/core.html#virtualhost
<kevin__> danke
<kevin__> werde ich machen
<Deem> kevin__: ob das so schlau von dir ist da den link zum phpmyadmin zu posten
<kevin__> aendere ich mal danke :D
<Nightwolf> ich habe ein bash script, das dateinamen als parameter nimmt - wie erweitere ich das so, dass ich die dateinamen auch pipen kann?
<bauruine> kevin__, phpmyadmin hat sehr häufig sicherheitslücken schau dir mal das an http://nicholaspier.com/2010/07/securing-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-10-04/ besonders "User-based Security"
<Nightwolf> im script steht bisher "for FILE in $@"
<thunkee> Nightwolf: z.b. prüfen mit if [ "$@" = "" ] für keine parameter
<marcel__> hi
<marcel__> ich hab ein problem mit einem programm und zwar startet es immer auf meinem zweiten monitor( = fernseher )
<Nightwolf> thunkee: und wie nehme ich den input entgegen?
<marcel__> der tv ist jedoch nicht immer an und dann seh ich das programm nicht
<marcel__> wo kann ich denn einstellen, dass das programm auf dem hauptbildshcirm startet?
<thunkee> nightwish: habs flasch gelesen du willst die dateinamen ncht die dateien pipen?
<Lufti> huhu
<Nightwolf> thunkee: sorry, die dateien
<ScaVer> hi mal ne frage, ich hab nen Server (Ubuntu) und suche ein Programm das Automatisch einen Radiosender(oder am besten mehrere) nimmt und das Programm mitschneidet und Automatisch ablegt (nach name.mp3) . Kennt wer etwas ? muss aber wiegesagt CLI sein ist für nen Server.
<k1l> ,streaming? ScaVer 
<shetlandpony> ScaVer, Streaming ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Lufti> Meine Scripts, die ich in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/ abgelegt habe, werden nicht gestartet, wenn ich eine Verbindung herstellen oder trenne. Brauche ich da noch ein extra Paket, was nicht im NetworkManager drin ist?
<Lufti> Oder muss ich noch einen Deamon starten?
<ScaVer> Danke euch :)
<ppq> ScaVer, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetradio_aufzeichnen?redirect=no#Streamripper
<bauruine> Lufti, sind die scripte ausführbar? chmod +x /pfad/zum/script
<Lufti> bauruine: jap
<marcel__> kann mir keiner helfen?
<Lufti> bauruine: funktionieren, wie sie wollen, egal, mit welchem Benutzer ich sie starte.
<Lufti> *sollen
<Lufti> nur startet der dispatcher nichts
<bauruine> Lufti, kenne mich mit dem network manager leider nicht aus. 
<Lufti> schade
<Lufti> ok, .. mal jetzt versuchen .. offline .. ciao und danke
<thunkee_> nightwish: mit read ... einfach in script "read variable"
<captainchaos14> hallo zusammen 
<captainchaos14> kann jemand einem neuling hir mal helfen ?
<manocica1> hallo !kann mir jemand helfen?  ich mochte    ein 3,6 GB ISO setup file brennen , aber momentan habe ich nur ein cd brenner. mit gnome commander komme ich nicht weiter, da kein split funktion eingebaut ist
<jokrebel> captainchaos14: STELL EINFACH dEINE fRAGE ;-)
<jokrebel> sry for CAPS
<k1l> ,packprogramme? manocica1 
<shetlandpony> manocica1, Packprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<captainchaos14> 1. ich bin im besitz einer nvidia 8600 Gt und habe eine VM mit windos xp am laufen so wie über wine ein dreidimensionalen chat 
<manocica1> danke ich probiers
<jokrebel> 3D-Chat?
<captainchaos14> das problem ist, dass wemm ich meinen 3d chat laufen lasse überall so größere kästchen endstehen oder der hintergrund schwarz wird 
<captainchaos14> club cooee
<thunkee_> manocica1: man split :)
<captainchaos14> das bild wird also angezigt kann auch alles machen und tun, aber wenn ich den raum drehe endstehen kästchen 
<captainchaos14> liegts an meine karte, oder kann wine es nicht sauber darstellen ?
<jokrebel> schon mal winehq befragt?
<captainchaos14> komme damit nicht klar 
<captainchaos14> es steht nichts darüber drin 
<k1l> ,appdb? captainchaos14 
<shetlandpony> captainchaos14, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<captainchaos14> giebts da was auch in deutsch ?
<jokrebel> o-o
<captainchaos14> na ja ich lerne noch 
<k1l> ,bot? manocica1 
<shetlandpony> manocica1: ich bin ein bot ;p
<manocica1> >D nein, nur ein amateur
<captainchaos14> dann bin ich die Enterprise
<manocica1> bin das erste mal auf diesem chat und wollte ein pw nachricht schreiben aber ging nicht
<EXCHIM> Hi
<k1l> manocica1: shetlandpony ist ein bot. es bringt nichts ihm ne pm zu schreiben
<manocica1> ok danke lol
<k1l> manocica1: http://www.nongnu.org/gcmd/tips.html hier. ansonsten mach es einfach wie in dem link vom bot eben beschrieben ausserhalb des gnome commander
<k1l> captainchaos14: support gibts nicht per pm.
<manocica1> ok danke
<k1l> captainchaos14: lies den link vom bot (shetlandpony) und folge dem link
<captainchaos14> oky
<captainchaos14> dann werde ich wieder gehen und nicht stören 
<manocica1> k1 kibts das auch in deutsch eich kann leider nur 2 sprachen und englisch ist nicht dabei
<Keba> hallo zusammen
<k1l> manocica1: dann mach es wie im wiki beschrieben. da ist auf deutsch erklärt
<manocica1> ok ich versuche es danke, und ein schoenen tag noch euch alle.
<Keba> beim starten (ubuntu 10.04, 64bit) kommt immer die meldung, dass usb nicht geladen werden konnte, ich solle "c" drücken um das zu ignorieren. dank ps2 tastatur kein problem, danach lief auch immer alles… nu hab ich ne usb-tastatur
<Keba> wie kann ich sagen, dass ich diese meldung immer ignorieren möchte?
<Keba> oder - um die ursache und nicht das symtom zu beheben - woran liegt es, dass usb angeblich nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel> Keba: handelt es sich dabei nicht vielleicht um eine USB-Platte/Stick der (weil vielleicht nicht dran) nicht eingebunden werden kann?
<jokrebel> Keba: gib uns mal bitte die genau und komplette Meldung.
<Keba> jokrebel: die sollte auch in irgendnem log sein, oder?
<jokrebel> Keba: _wann_ kommt denn diese Meldung? 
<niclas> #videolan
<Keba> jokrebel: beim booten, bevor das dateisystem ggf. geprüpft wird
<niclas> wie komme ich auf I# RC network: irc.videolan.org
<niclas> # Channel: #videolan ?
<k1l> ,irc? niclas 
<shetlandpony> niclas, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> dort ist erklärt, wie man server und channel beitritt. schau aber auch mal auf die wikiseite deines irc-programms
<jokrebel> Keba: IIRC gibts da dann noch kein logging :-/
<Keba> usb konnte nicht geladen werden, c drücken um zu ignorieren <-- das dürfte etwa die meldung sein, ich hab die zu letzt vor über nem halben jahr gelesen…
<Fuss-im-Ohr> serVas
<jokrebel> Keba: hä? das passiert blos alle halbe Jahr mal, oder wie?
<Keba> jokrebel: nein, aber mittlerweile drücke ich einfach "c", ohne die meldung zu lesen ;)
<Keba> es passiert *seit* einem halben jahr :)
<jokrebel> Keba: hast Du da vielleicht in deiner fstab was drin, was nicht mehr vorhanden ist oder nicht mehr stimmt?
<niclas_> #join videolan
<k1l> niclas: so wird das nichts
<jokrebel> Keba: vergleiche mal Deine fstab mit der aktuellen Ist-Situatiuon.
<Keba> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=142,devmode=664 0 0
<Keba> das steht da drin, deutet das auf nen fehler mit usb hin?
<k1l> ,xchat? niclas_ 
<shetlandpony> niclas_, XChat ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Keba> ansonsten passt die fstab (/, /home, swap und cdrom)
<k1l> niclas_: lies da mal nach. du musst auf dem server von videolan drauf. nicht auf dem freenode
<jokrebel> Keba: sowas steht in meiner fstab nicht - Keine Ahnung - kannst ja mal testhalber ein # davorsetzen…
<Keba> jokrebel: kk, nen versuch ists wert
<pog> hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich in einem  Bind9-file  /etc/bind/db.sasvati.ch einen Mailserver so angebe, dass die Mails an Hostingprovider, wo eien Maildomaine mit dem Namen existiert,  weitergeleitet werden?
<pog> so kein Bind-Spezialist?
<Sputnik> Hallo, allerseits! Hab da ein Problem mit Rhythmbox, es fehlt ein Plugin  -text/html- Decoder. Über Synaptik lässt es sich nicht installieren. Wo und wie bekomme ich es?
<Sputnik> Ich brauche dieses Plugin um einen Radiosender zu spielen. 
<TheInfinity> Sputnik: text/html ist kein radiostream
<TheInfinity> das ist ne html seite
<TheInfinity> sprich ne website
<Sputnik> TheInfinity: Es komt da aber eine fehlermeldung, daß Ich dieses Plugin Brauche
<jokrebel> Sputnik: deine Fehlermeldung googelte mich nach: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Sputnik> Ja man kann auch, dazu abstimmen, deswegen wohl. Der sender wird ach nicht abgespielt
<Sputnik> ok ich guck mal danke
<TheInfinity> Sputnik: rythmbox schaut nur was das für ne datei ist was du ihm da gegeben hast. ich vermute dass du einfach nicht den radiostream erwischt hast.
<k1l> Sputnik: scheinbar hat das rhythmbox ab und zu. einfach rhythmbox neustarten
<Sputnik> hab ich schon versucht
<jokrebel> Sputnik: das hab ich aus dem Forum, aber nicht selbst durchgelesen: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rhythmbox-musik-player/?highlight=http+packages+medibuntu+org
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/35dhu8n | Rhythmbox Musik-Player › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Sputnik> Bin gerade dabei noch zwei weitere plugins zu installieren.
<Sputnik> Es kommt bei einem bestimmten Radiosender trozdem zu der selben Fehlermeldung,(Suche nach einem geiegneten Plugin)
<jokrebel> Sputnik: Und das bei diesem "bestimmten Radiosender" einfach die URL falsch ist?
<Sputnik> ja das kann auch sein
<Sputnik> ich guck mal
<k1l> oder der stream ab und zu mal hängt?
<k1l> Sputnik: bei 1live ists auch ab und zu so. einfach rb neustarten und es geht wieder
<Sputnik> K1l neustart hilft nicht, ich glaube die URL ist falsch
<Sputnik> Ich suche die URL mal bei Google
<Sputnik> jokrebel: die URL ist falsch. Sie läßt sich aber auch nicht einfügen, von dem gespielten Sender auf der Internetseite.
<jokrebel> Sputnik: wenn Du konkreter werden würdest (Sender und URl preisgeben) könnte man weiter versuchen Dir zu helfen - wobei die frage ist ob das moch On-Topic ist.
<Sputnik> w3Bluesradio.com ist der sender. wenn ich die URL von der seite in neuer radiosender einfüge dann stürzt rhythm box ab
<jokrebel> Sputnik: also hier klappt es über Amarok mit dem Link: http://w3bluesradio.com/wp-content/themes/w3bluesradio/player_w3.php … auch nicht - im Browser schon :-/
<Sputnik> vielicht wollen die das von http://w3bluesradio.com nicht das man ihren Sender aufzeichnet?
<Sputnik> jokrebel:ja das ist bei mir auch so
<Sputnik> ausser das ich Rhythmbox hab
<GH1234> Moin... Ich hab hier grad n recht komisches Problem... Mein Lokales System lädt permanent irgendetwas auf die IP 174.129.241.144 (Amazon Cloud) hoch... und zwar verschlüsselt an den https port... Das ganze sieht A) komisch aus und B) Habe ich riesige Latenzen bei allem was ich im Web tue, jemand ne Idee wie ich da zuordnen kann welcher Prozess das ist?
<jokrebel> Sputnik: also ist es vermtulich kein Ubuntu und kein Rhythmbox-Problem
<Sputnik> jokrebel: ja das denke ich auch, wenn sie keine Ubuntuhörer haben wollen ihr problem,lach
<Sputnik> GH1234: mal in der systemüberwachung gucken
<GH1234> Der zeigt AFAiC nicht an welches Programm die Netzwerklast verursacht, oder irre ich?
<jokrebel> GH1234: wenn die erst mal Deine komplette HD kopiert haben ist auch wieder Ruhe <gdr>
<GH1234> jokrebel: Exakt davor habe ich Angst... aber das solln die erstmal mit den paar KB/s BauernDSL schaffen... Ich kann nichtmal sehn was da weggeht... verschlüsselt...
<Sputnik> jokrebel:erstmal vielen dank
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> LupusE: namd
<Sputnik> ich sag mal tschüss bis zum nächsten mal
<colde89> Eine Datei sollen den Besitzer root und die Gruppe "Domain Users" haben. wie muß ich "Domain Users" beim Befehl chown angeben? Ich kann ja nicht einfach ein Leerzeichen verwenden.
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> In welchem Kontext steht das ganze denn?
<bekks> Das hört sich böse nach Windows AD an.
<colde89> bakks: ja, es geht um eine Verzeichnisfreigabe. Ich muß die Gruppenzugehörigkeit auf "Domain Users" setzten.
<bekks> In welchem Kontext steht das ganze denn?
<k1l> du bist sicher, dass die gruppe so heisst?
<colde89> Ja, das ist ein Univention-Server
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Und was willst du mitz der Verzeichnisfreigabe auf deinem Ubunturechner?
<colde89> Ich habe das auch schon gemacht, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie ich diesen chown-Befehl genutzt habe
<bekks> Was soll da passieren?
<colde89> auf dem UCS soll ein Verzeichnis freigegeben werden. Das Verzeichnis existiert auch schon. Wenn es mir gelingt noch die Gruppe des Verzeichnisses auf "Domain Users" zu setzen, kann ich darauf zugreifen.
<bekks> Nun, das hat also genau nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<k1l> el_nappo: alles klar mit deiner verbindung?
<colde89> es geht nur darum wie man chown nutzt wenn man ein Leerzeichen verwendet beim Gruppennamen
<thunkee_> colde89: du kannst auch die gruppen-ids verwenden bei chown
<bekks> grep "Domain" /etc/group und herausfinden, wie die GRuppe wirklich heisst.
<colde89> da steht die Gruppe leider nicht drin. Ich weiß leider auch nicht wie das jetzt genau bei Univention gestrickt wurde.
<bekks> Ja, dann darfst du jetzt den Support von Univention bemühen.
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<MisterX> ich hab eine Liste von Dateien (in unterschiedlichen ordnern) die ich gerne löschen möchte
<MisterX> kann ich diese datei irgendwie zeilenweise an rm übergeben?
<Fuchs> man read, MisterX 
<Fuchs> und ja
<Fuchs> cat tolledatei | while read line; do rm $line ;done
<MisterX> Fuchs: vielen Dank :D
<sash_> Fuchs: rm $(cat file) geht doch auch, oder?
<Fuchs> sash_: wenn der Field separator auf \n gestellt ist: vielleicht
<Fuchs> sash_: die obige Methode ist etwas weniger fehleranfaellig, wobei die Datei hoffentlich keine Leerzeichen beinhaltet
<sash_> k. 
<Fuchs> sonst waere ein "$line" ggf. intelligenter
<jokrebel> re
<Wedelwolf> moin
<ubuntini> ich habe das panel in kubuntu nach oben setzen wollen und neu gestartet. ich kann mich auch normal einloggen. allerdings kann ich nach ein paar sekunden nur noch die maus bewegen, aber der desktop reagiert nicht mehr (wechsel in die konsole funktioniert). hier ein screenshot: http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1548/p2611102002.jpg - wie kann ich das problem beheben?
<ubuntini> das ganze passiert erst sobald ganz oben rechts in der bildschirmecke dieser "klotz" auftaucht (siehe screenshot)
<ubuntini> gibt es eventuell eine möglichkweit, den kde-plasma desktop zurückzusetzen, ohne neu zu installieren?
<rumpel_> ubuntini, konfigs löschen/verschieben und dann starten lassen ... müsste dann neue standardkonfiguration anlegen
<jeremia> hallo
<ubuntini> rumpel_: weist du zufällig in welchem ordner die konfigs lagen? in .kde scheinbar nicht
<jeremia> kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit, den Speicherverbrauch (RAM) eines Programmes einzuschränken?
<DukePyrolator> sourcecode editieren und bisschen optimieren ;)
<rumpel_> ubuntini, habe leider kein kde
<ubuntini> rumpel_: hm, trotzdem danke :) 
<rumpel_> jeremia, ulimit (lt. forum)
<jeremia> rumpel_: darüber versuche ich grad mehr herauszufinden, bin aber noch nicht sehr weit
<bekks> man ulimit
<dauerflucher> das bringt und dann zu:$ man setrlimit
<jeremia> ...oder zu man bash für das command-line-tool, danke
<jeremia> funktioniert fast
<jeremia> habe das limit jetzt auf 1GB gesetzt, das Programm hat kurzfristig 4GB alloziert und dann nach einer halben minute wegen out of memory abgebrochen, das sollte aber nicht der Fall sein, oder?
<Wedelwolf> Ich hab wiedermal ne frage... ext3 oder ext4 muss nich fragmentiert werden, richtig?
<Wedelwolf> *defragmentiert
<sdx23> Wedelwolf: im Allgemeinen nicht, nein.
<Wedelwolf> Fat32 muss defragmentiert werden
<Wedelwolf> ?
<bekks> Ja.
<Wedelwolf> Oki... wie defragmentiere ich ne Fat32 externe HD mit linux? :)
<LupusE> man msdosaptitude show dosfstools
<LupusE> aptitude show dosfstools
<LupusE> ,defragmentierung? Wedelwolf 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LupusE, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber defragmentierung
<LupusE> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Defragmentierung
<Wedelwolf> ty
<LupusE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890027  <- die erste antwort gefaellt mir ;)
<Wedelwolf> LOL
<jokrebel>  gn8
<Adasz> hallo, wie kann ich die signale von einem usbport abfangen?
<MichaelS> hey leute kennt sich hier jemand mit dbus und compiz aus?
<k1l> ,wf? MichaelS 
<shetlandpony> MichaelS: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> MichaelS: du kannst aber auch warten, bis einer ja sagt. aber das wird warscheinlich sehr lange dauern....
<MichaelS> wenn ich probiere dbus plugin vom compiz anzusteern, friert der befehl ein ohne fehler. benutzte 10.10
<k1l> MichaelS: hmm, bin ich so spontan überfragt. schau mal in die logs. aber warum will man das ausstellen?
<fat_freddys_cat> hallo, ich würde gerne amarok 2.2 installieren. wo kann ich es bekommen?
<k1l> fat_freddys_cat: ist es nicht in den offiziellen quellen?
<thunkee> fat_freddys_cat: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu und kll: 2.3 ist 2.2 war 9.xx laut der web site
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Amarok_2  fat_freddys_cat 
<k1l> jo laut http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/amarok  ists (2:2.3.2-0ubuntu4) 
<zLouD> Abend
<zLouD> Eine Frage: Ist 10.04.1 aktueller als 10.04 or ist das nen pre-release?
<zLouD> resp. ne lts version?
<bekks> Schneller spielt keine Rolle.
<bekks> Hmm.
<k1l> zLouD: das ist der 1. zwischenrelease bei der lts version
<bekks> Ja, aktueller. Ja, LTS.
<k1l> ,lucid? zLouD 
<shetlandpony> zLouD: Die z.Zt. aktuelle LTS Version von Ubuntu traegt den Namen Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx und ist am 29. April 2010 erschienen. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lucid_Lynx [lucid lynx]
<zLouD> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/
<zLouD> Die heißen beide lucid
<zLouD> ;)
<zLouD> Also .1 ist die LTS Version, einmal bestätigen bitte [Y/n] _
<bekks> Ja, beide SIND Lucid.
<bekks> Beides sind LTS.
<zLouD> Ich stell die Frage um.
<zLouD> Wieso gibt es zwei Ordner davon?
<k1l> zLouD: .1 ist aktueller. da musst du nicht die ganzen zwischenupdates holen
<zLouD> Okay, danke sehr k1l 
<MichaelS> wieso wird bei mir ein source in der source.list ignoriert? :( habe natty hab aber auf maverick gestellt und klappt auch bei anderen repos nur bei diesem nicht. welche gründe kann es für ein ign geben?
<k1l> MichaelS: nichterreichbarkeit z.b.
<MichaelS> eingetragen ist es mit: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<MichaelS> kann aber drauf zugreifen ohne probleme
<k1l> und releases mischen ist ganz großer murks
<MichaelS> das ist nun auch keine lösung ;) aber es sollte doch gehen
<xecuterdiablo> hallo, ich habe auf dem netbook ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 installiertm nun habe ich grafikfehler. kann mir da wer helfen?
<Guest61539> Hallo, kennt jemand eine möglichkeit wie ich eine Mail an webmaster@domainname.de sende und diese dann auf meiner email name@z.Byahoo.de landet?
<Guest61539> geht das über nameserververwaltung bei domains oder ähnliches?
<zLouD> xecuterdiablo: Welche Fehler?
<zLouD> Guest61539: Sowas kann man bei seinem Mailanbieter meist einstellen, also ob Mails umgeleitet werden sollen
<dadrc> Guest61539/piro: das ist dann doch eher offtopic, #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Guest61539> also ich besitze eine eigene domain und die mails sollen über diese gesendet werden zu meinem yahoo konto
<Guest61539> achso sorry
<xecuterdiablo> in den menüs steht zb Abbrechen und Anwenden nicht richtig, dass ist so verschoben, dass man es nicht anklicken kann
<xecuterdiablo> test
<zLouD> menüs?
<zLouD> Welche Menüs
<xecuterdiablo> in allen
<xecuterdiablo> z.B. in synaptic
<zLouD> Wahnsinn, be more verbose
<xecuterdiablo> oder in trillian
<xecuterdiablo> außerdem ist der grafikaufbau sehr viel langsamer als vorher
<zLouD> Meinst du das liegt an deiner Grafikkarte?
<k1l> xecuterdiablo: welche graka? welcher treiber?
<zLouD> Oehm, ander GPU
<xecuterdiablo> ati hd3200 radeon mobility - fglrx
<xecuterdiablo> auf ubuntu 10.4 war alles gut. hab die fehler erst seit dem 3 stundenlangen upgrade auf 10.10
<k1l> und was hattest du vorher? auch den fglrx? auch compiz? etc
<xecuterdiablo> ja hatte ich auch vorher
<xecuterdiablo> auch compiz
<zLouD> probier mal metacity
<xecuterdiablo> obwohl compiz hatte ich nur installiert und nie benutzt, lohnt sich nicht so für netbook
<zLouD> Und seitwann haben netbooks solche Karten?
<zLouD> Ja, stell doch mal auf metacity um und schau ob sich das Problem löst
<zLouD> Welche Version von Catalyst hast du überhaupt?
<xecuterdiablo> metacity hab ich auch drauf
<bekks> ist trillian nicht so ein windows zeug?
<zLouD> Ist mir klar, xecuterdiablo.
<zLouD> bekks: Eigtl. schon
<zLouD> Gibt keine Linux Version afaik
<zLouD> xecuterdiablo: trillian in wine?
<xecuterdiablo> ja
<zLouD> autsch
<zLouD> Wieso das?
<xecuterdiablo> boah
<xecuterdiablo> mein rechner hat  grafikfehler und ich frag um hilfe, aber bekomm nun nur noch so irrelevanten fragen???
<zLouD> Lern lesen, ich fragte nach der catalyst version, fag
<xecuterdiablo> <zLouD> xecuterdiablo: trillian in wine?
<zLouD> [22:42'49]        zLouD> Welche Version von Catalyst hast du überhaupt?
<bekks> Wie wäre es mal mit Antworten auf beide Fragen?
<Protector1981> nabend#
<Protector1981> sagt mal, aus welchem Grund braucht Kernel 2.6.37 libc6 in Version 2.11? oO
<xecuterdiablo> 2:8.780-0ubuntu2
<xecuterdiablo> was hat das denn mit wine zu tun??
<xecuterdiablo> wine ist eben zufällig im ubuntu hauptmenü
<zLouD> Es gab zwei Fragen..
<xecuterdiablo> warum auch immer
<xecuterdiablo> wine interessiert mich gar nicht
<zLouD> 2.8.780?
<zLouD> Is das der version string für catalyst?
<xecuterdiablo> selbst xchat sspinnt ich muss immer selbst ne minute warten, bis ich überhaupt sehe, dass ich was geschrieben habe
<xecuterdiablo> hab kein andern catalyst
<zLouD> xecuterdiablo: Selbst im Terminal?
<xecuterdiablo> hab fglrx
<xecuterdiablo> ich find das terminal gar nicht mehr
<zLouD> Ich hab das auch auf meinem TP
<xecuterdiablo> ich wechseln mal das tty
<xecuterdiablo> ok, xchat geht im chat nicht
<zLouD> Hast du irssi?
<xecuterdiablo> ne
<zLouD> xecuterdiablo: liste mal im nem tty was auf und schau obs flüssig ist
<zLouD> vlt. ist der Fehler ja nicht nur bei der Karte
<zLouD> und catalyst 2.x?
<zLouD> Sind das Ubuntu versionen?
<zLouD> Ich hab im AUR 10.11 drinne Oo
<xecuterdiablo> ich hab nur ein upgrade gremacht
<Protector1981> 10.11?
<xecuterdiablo> und nun läuft des OS scheisse 
<Protector1981> :D
<xecuterdiablo> nee 10.10
<zLouD> Also doch catalyst 10.10?
<zLouD> Oo
<zLouD> 1 aur/catalyst 10.11-1 (486) AMD/ATI Catalyst drivers for kernel26. fglrx kernel module only
<xecuterdiablo> :(( ich weiß es nicht
<zLouD> Find es raus
<xecuterdiablo> und ich hab keine ahnung was ich tun soll
<bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/fglrx
<zLouD> catalyst -v oder --version
<xecuterdiablo> ICH KENN MIH NUIHT Auuuuuss :(/
<zLouD> bekks: Was isn das für ne versionierung? :|
<Protector1981> dpkg -l fglrx
<xecuterdiablo> catalyst -v geht nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<xecuterdiablo> catalyst --version geht auch nicht
<zLouD> xecuterdiablo: man catalyst
<zLouD> solltest doch bestimmt geben
<xecuterdiablo> man catalyst geht auch nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<bekks> Immer noch nicht.
<zLouD> Dann mach es wie Protector1981 gesagt hat
<zLouD> bekks: Vlt. steht es ja so bei ihm
<zLouD> $ catalyst -v
<zLouD> bash: geht nicht
<zLouD> ;)
<zLouD> *hrhr*
<xecuterdiablo> 2:8.780-0ubuntu2 fglrx
<zLouD> hmm
<xecuterdiablo> geht ni8cht = hab ich nicht
<zLouD> xecuterdiablo: sach einfach die ausgabe anstatt geht nicht
<Protector1981> bekks? kann ich libc6 einfach so von Version 2.10 auf 2.11 upgraden wenn ich die depends erfülle oder erwarten mich dann unerwartete Probleme? :D
<zLouD> Frag mal hier wie du evtl. ne -dev version von catalyst/fglrx bekommst
<xecuterdiablo> catalyst befehl nicht gefunden
<zLouD> hmpf
<Protector1981> deine bash is in deutsch? nice
<Protector1981> :D
<xecuterdiablo> nu manual entry for catalyst
<zLouD> Protector1981: Wie listet man dateien aus einem Packet aus?
<bekks> Protector1981: nopaste doch erstmal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<xecuterdiablo> manchmal
<zLouD> mit dpkg
<kitobazong8720> guten abend... weiß jemand, wie man den systemweiten shortcut strg+shift+u für unicode entfernt oder umbelegen kann?
<Protector1981> bekks : http://pastebin.com/rz6m0ZWr
<Protector1981> uhh
<Protector1981> uff mein ich
<bekks> chrchr - ich würd da keine neue glibc einspielen. :)
<xecuterdiablo> hab ich das alles nicht?
<Protector1981> wieso nich? :D
<xecuterdiablo> was soll ich denn nun tun?
<Protector1981> zLouD, auch packages.ubuntu.com zeigt nur das an, was xecuterdiablo angezeigt bekommt ;)
<Protector1981> mehr nich
<Protector1981> wenn er nun mal keinen Catalysten installiert hat, kann er keine Versionabfrage starten
<zLouD> xecuterdiablo: hast du ne 32bit/64bit version?
<xecuterdiablo> weiß nicht :(
<bekks> uname -a
<bekks> Und die komplette Ausgabe hier reinschreiben.
<Protector1981> bekks wieso nich eigentlich? :D
<Protector1981> lieber nen Upgrade fahren?
<bekks> Protector1981: Weil Dir dein System um die Ohren fliegen wird dabei. :)
<Protector1981> interessant ist aber die Tatsache das ich EIGENTLICH nur 3-4 Dateien ersetzen müsste bekks ;)
<Protector1981> deshalb fragte ich ja...aber okay, ich lass es
<xecuterdiablo> i686 generic pae 2.6.25.26 oder so
<zLouD> Du hast es nicht so mitm pasten ne
<bekks> xecuterdiablo: "oder so" ist NICHT die _komplette_ _exakte_ Ausgabe.
<zLouD> whatever
<Protector1981> xecuterdiablo, dass wäre ne richtige aussage: 
<Protector1981> uname -a
<Protector1981> Linux protector-laptop 2.6.35-20-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 3 14:49:14 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<xecuterdiablo> ich hab kein terminal auf tty7
<zLouD> Linux purple-cloud 2.6.35-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 30 19:57:05 UTC 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8400 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<bekks> xecuterdiablo: Dann nimm Dir ein Blatt Papier und schreib es ab.
<zLouD> vernünftiger client ftw
<xecuterdiablo>  Linux xcr-1 2.6.35-23-generic-pae #40-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 17 22:32:51 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<xecuterdiablo> hab nun terminal gefunden
<xecuterdiablo> aber bei paste ist das menü aus kaputt
<bekks> Woher kommt der Kernel?
<xecuterdiablo> das upgrade ging fehlerlos
<xecuterdiablo> keine warnmeldungen oder hinweise
<xecuterdiablo> test
<Protector1981> du hast einfach den falschen Kernel, dass könnte die Probleme verursachen
<xecuterdiablo> test
<xecuterdiablo> hallo
<Protector1981> relax xecuterdiablo 
<bekks> Beantworte doch einfach die Frage.
<xecuterdiablo> welche frage?=
<xecuterdiablo> das mit dem kernel?
<bekks> 1126 230454 < bekks> Woher kommt der Kernel?
<xecuterdiablo> welche antwortmöglichkeiten habe ich denn?
<xecuterdiablo> soll ich wsagen von ubuntu=? :-D
<xecuterdiablo> oder von apt-get upgrade?
<bekks> Ok, ich gebs auf. Ich bin raus aus dem Ticket.
<Protector1981> von allein wird kein pae kernel installiert oO
<xecuterdiablo> ich hab meinen kernel daher, wo ich immer die software aktualisierungen herbekomme
<xecuterdiablo> was ist pae?
<xecuterdiablo> das hatte ich vorher auch schon
<Protector1981> sondern es wird IMMER!!!! der Kernel installiert, der zum System passt
<Protector1981> und das ist definitiv nicht der PAE
<xecuterdiablo> ok, dann installier ich eben einen anderen kernel
<Protector1981> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<bekks> Nein, ein PAE kernel kommt nicht von alleine. Den musst du selbst installiert haben, aus den repos.
<Protector1981> installier dir einen generic Kernel und schmeiss den PAE wieder runter
<Protector1981> wobei der generic ja installiert sein muss
<Nabor> Guten Abend
<kitobazong8720> guten abend
<zLouD> xecuterdiablo: Wie viel RAM hast du in deinem Gerät?
<zLouD> PAE macht nur Sinn wenn du mehr als 4GB auf einem 32bit System haben möchtest AFAIK
<Nabor> Ab und an, wenn ich mein frisch installiertes Ubuntu 10.10 starte, dann passt das Aussehen der oberfläche nicht... dann sind all die schönen Farben und Icons weg und es sieht so nach Windows 3.11 aus... kennt das jemand, und gibt es einen anderen
<Nabor> Weg, als komplett neu zu starten, um das weg zu bekommen?
<bekks> Oder wenn man ein 64Bit System hat, und PAE nutzen möchte.
<Nabor> ein Weg, das das gar nicht erst passiert, wäre noch besser...
<zLouD> bekks: Ich weiß nicht alles darüber, aber würde dass denn noch einen Vorteil bringen bzw. irgendetwas verändern?
<zLouD> Nabor: Du hast ein Problem damit dass beim Boot-Splash die Farben ab und zu nicht stimmen?
<Nabor> nein
<zLouD> Aber im System selber funktioniert es?
<Nabor> nicht im Boot splash
<Natrium_> tag
<Nabor> meine gesammte oberfläsche ist falsch
<Nabor> alle Icons sehen alt aus
<bekks> zLouD: Nur mit PAE funktioniert das NX Bit.
<Nabor> und alles ist grau anstelle des Ambiente Themes
<ppq> Nabor, ein screenshot wäre sonst noch interessant
<Nabor> welcher Screenshot Past Service ist bekannt?
<ppq> imageshack.us beispielsweise
<xecuterdiablo> ich lad nun generic runter
<xecuterdiablo> ich muss aber sagen das pae auf 10.4 niemals schlecht war
<bekks> xecuterdiablo: Wie heisst das Paket dass du da gerade installieren willst?
<zLouD> bekks: Hm, das hab ich auch mitbekommen. Na gut, ich müsste mich wohl in die Materie einlesen
<bekks> xecuterdiablo: Und es ist "10.04", nicht "10.4".
<k1l> Nabor: scheinbar hackt da was beim laden der oberfläche. ein restart des x11 sollte helfen, bzw aus-und wieder einloggen
<Nabor> aus und wieder einloggen hilft leider nicht
<xecuterdiablo> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<bekks> xecuterdiablo: Das ist die BEschreibung, aber nicht der NAME des Pakets.
<Nabor> ich habe eine etwas länger Ubuntupause, leider, wie war noch mal der shortcut zum neustarten des x? ctrg+alt+backspace oder?
<zLouD> Nabor: Ja, falls es aktiviert ist
<xecuterdiablo> hi nabor, das problem was du hast habe ich auch noch. sind bei dir die menüs mit den befehlen in ordnung oder  auch total verzerrt und verrutscht?
<k1l> Nabor: nein sysreq und k
<dadrc> Nabor: das ist mittlerweile deaktiviert... ich machs über wechsel auf tty1, service gdm restart
<Natrium> moep, haette da mal ein kleines problem, wenn ich meinen pc versuche von der ubuntu livecd zu starten bootet er bis zum start des xservers, danach ist der bildschirm einfach weiss und das system friert ein
<Natrium> Was koennte das sein?
<DeannaT2> winter
<zLouD> Natrium: Versuch per SSH auf das System zugelangen
<bekks> Natrium: Falscher Grafiktreiber auf der LiveCD.
<Nabor> die Menüs sind nicht verzehrt...
<Nabor> Und mein Bild läd gerade nicht hoch
<Nabor> gibt es noch einen anderen server zum hochladen?
<bekks> pickhost.eu
<zLouD> Nabor: Hastd u versuch dein Theme zu ändern?
<dadrc> Nabor: haufenweise... imgur.com
<Natrium> auf ssh gibts nur n connection refused
<zLouD> Natrium: Läuft nen sshd?
<bekks> zLouD: Offensichtlich nicht.
<zLouD> bekks: Nicht unbedingt
<Natrium> Kann ich ja nicht feststellen, da ich nicht auf ne konsole komme
<bekks> connection refused heisst, da antwortet kein ssh.
<zLouD> Kann auch nur ein fehlender Eintrag in der hosts.allow sein
<xecuterdiablo> ohje
<Nabor> nein, ich habe am Theme nix geschraubt
<bekks> Auf der LiveCD gibts kein hosts.allow / hosts.deny.
<Nabor> http://imgur.com/t7Oqm
<zLouD> Oh, well.
<xecuterdiablo> mit dem generic linux image kernel ist es ein kleinwenig besser, aber  eigentlich immer noch so schlimm
<xecuterdiablo> immer hin kann ich nun herunterfahren lesen
<dadrc> Nabor: das sieht aus, als würde dir die theme-engine fehlen... seltsam
<xecuterdiablo> und im xchat ist es etwas schneller
<Nabor> genau
<xecuterdiablo> hm
<Natrium> Kann ich das system nicht irgendwie mit nem 0815 graka treiber booten oder so?
<k1l> Nabor: es könnte auch ein rechteproblem sein. hast du mal mit sudo rumgefummelt oder als root x gestartet?
<xecuterdiablo> aber nicht wie vorher auf 10.04
<Nabor> und wenn ich ganz neu boote, gehts vmtl. wieder
<Nabor> nein, ich habe nix gemacht
 * Nabor weiß, das sagen se alle
<Nabor> Moment, könnte was in dmesg stehen, oder eher nicht?
<bekks> Eher nicht.
<Nabor> Compiz läuft übrigends noch... die Transparenz in meiner Console ist noch da, und "wabern" tun die Fenster auch noch
<bekks> Aber in .xsession-errors zB
<Gharim> Nabor: eher .xsessions-error
<k1l> also bisher hat bei den symptomen nen x-restart geholfen
<Gharim> huch, tippfehlerteufel siehe bei bekks ^^
<xecuterdiablo> test
<Nabor> http://pastebin.com/AS27pq95
<bekks> xecuterdiablo: Mach deine Tests bitte in #test
<xecuterdiablo> xchat hängt immer
<Nabor> ich habe noch kein x-restart gemacht... bisher
<Nabor> wollte eher, das es generell nicht mehr passiert
<xecuterdiablo> wie geht das nabor?
<k1l> Nabor: dann mach das doch mal. habe ich doch eben schon gesagt
<Nabor> wie geht was?
<zLouD> Nabor: Hast du denn mal versucht das Theme zu ändern?
<xecuterdiablo> x-restart
<k1l> xecuterdiablo: das ist nen anderes problem
<xecuterdiablo> wie kann man das theme ändern?
<Nabor> ja, ich habe mal von Ambiente auf was anderes geschaltet, ohne resultat
<bekks> xecuterdiablo: terminal aufmachen, sudo service gdm restart. Hat aber mit Dir nichts zu tun.
<Nabor> Also, ich bin kurz mal weg, und versuche X neu zu starten
<ppq> Natrium, es gibt soweit ich weiß leider keine boot-option, um x mit dem vesa treiber starten zu lassen. es gibt höchstens die nomodeset option, die was mit grafik zu tun hat, das kannst du mal probieren, wird aber sehr wahrscheinlich eh nicht helfen...
<Protector1981> cool, meine xsession-errors haben nen schnitt von 1mb lol :D
<ppq> Natrium, oh, ich nehm alles zurück, versuch mal xforcevesa
<Nabor> so, sudo gdm restart hat nicht geklappt
<Nabor> aber nach einem reboot passt alles wieder
<Nabor> aber, das finde ich keine befriedigende Lösung
<dadrc> Nabor: sudo service gdm restart
<k1l> hat nicht geklappt oder hat keinen effekt?
<Nabor> hat nicht geklappt
<k1l> strg+alt+druck+k wäre auch richtig gewesen
<Nabor> es gab eine Fehlermeldung, die ich nicht aus tty1 heraus kopiert habe
<Nabor> habt ihr etwas sinnvolles in meinem Error Log gelesen?
<Nabor> ich verstehe da nämlich nur bahnhof
<ppq> k1l, eher ohne strg, oder?
<k1l> Nabor: wie gesagt. ich hatte den effekt in einem jahr vlt. 2 mal. also ists wohl zu vernachlässigen
<Nabor> oh... ich hatte ihn seit dem ich mein neues Notebook hatte 2 mal ;) (seit gestern)
<xecuterdiablo> ohje
<zLouD> Nabor: check doch mal welche gtk-engine du hast und welche dir fehlt
<xecuterdiablo> auf einmal ist mein ganes menü weg und ich kann nixht ma xchat schließen :(((
<Nabor> Wie mache ich das?
<zLouD> Nabor: apt oder so ;)
<k1l> Nabor: ppq natürlich nur alt+druck+k :)
<dadrc> also, Ambiance braucht murrine
<zLouD> Nabor: Du darfst also nach murrine suchen :)
<Protector1981> apt-cache search murrine oder so ;)
<Nabor> habs schon
<Nabor> in synaptic
<Protector1981> oder den umständlichen weg :D
<Nabor> also murrine ist installiert
<Nabor> nodoka nicht
<Nabor> die murine themes auch nicht
<zLouD> hmm
<zLouD> tjoa
<Protector1981> dann installier die alle ;)
<Nabor> wieso?
<Nabor> jetzt gehts doch :)
<dadrc> Naja, wenn es ab und an geht, muss die Engine ja auch da sein
<Protector1981> ja noch
<Nabor> also kann ja nichts grundsätzlich fehlen
<Nabor> wollt ihr noch einen Screenshot?
<dadrc> Nö, was solls bringen... wird halt richtig aussehen
 * k1l ist der meinung, dass da nur beim laden der was quer schiest oder zu spät kommt
<Nabor> so, ich muss noch mal neu starten, weil nun habe ich an der xorg.conf gefuscht, damit ich die Helligkeit meines Notebooks kontrollieren kann...
<Nabor> mal sehen, ob ich gleich wieder hier bin
<Nabor> das denke ich auch k1l
<Nabor> Bis gleich
<dadrc> das oder irgendwelche Rechte, wie im ot vorgeschlagen
<k1l> oder er fummelt da mehr rum als er erzählt
<dadrc> Oder das.
<dadrc> Könnte es was mit ureadahead sein? Wenn er sich da das Profil versaut hat und die Engine nicht mitgeladen wird oder so?
<Nabor> Cool
<dadrc> Völlig ins Blaue geraten, fiel mir nur gerade bei nicht geladen ein
<Nabor> die Hellogkeit kann ich nun steuern
<Nabor> jetzt muss ich noch herausfinden, wie man dem Helligkeitsapplte sagen kann, das ich 15 Stufen habe, und nicht 8 oder so...
<Nabor> hmpf... laut cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness weiß mein System, das es 15 Stufen hat
<Protector1981> hehe meins hat 10 und ich komm auch nur auf 5 oder 6 wenn man des letzte mitzählt
<Nabor> bei mir ist es so, das ich laut Applett irgendwann das niedrigste erreicht habe, und dann fängt es wieder am hellst an, also nur die Anzeige es ist nicht hell... es ist nur ein Schönheitsfehler... dachte, das könne man vllt. irgendwo einstellen
<Protector1981> mom
<Protector1981> das richtige applet? also das mit der sonne im panel?
<Protector1981> oder wenn du die hardwaretasten drückst?
<Nabor> jo
<Protector1981> :D
<Protector1981> dort hab ich 10 lol
<Protector1981> wenn ich am notebook die tasten für drücke komm ich nur auf 5 *SCNR*
<Nabor> ich drücke die Hardwaretasten
<Nabor> und dann blendet sich oben recht etwas ein
<Nabor> das meine ich
<Protector1981> dort hab ich auch nur 5
<Protector1981> tu mal ins panel des richtige applet rein
<Protector1981> dann kommst du auf deine 15
<Protector1981> ;)
<Protector1981> dann kannste des aber nur über die Maus steuern
<marcel__> ich hab ein problem mit einem programm und zwar startet es immer auf meinem zweiten monitor( = fernseher )
<Nabor> ah, ich kann das richtie Applet ja auch in mein Panel legen
<marcel__> der tv ist jedoch nicht immer an und dann seh ich das programm nicht
<marcel__> wo kann ich denn einstellen, dass das programm auf dem hauptbildshcirm startet?
<Nabor> lol
<Nabor> das beides passt überhaupt nicht zusammen
<Protector1981> ich weiß
<Protector1981> total kurios :D
<Nabor> naja, was solls
<Nabor> ich kann es jedenfalls bedienen
<Nabor> und muss eben mitzählen ;)
<Protector1981> ;)
<dadrc> marcel__: du könntest mal versuchen, das Programm von der Konsole mit DISPLAY=:0.0 progammname zu starten
<Protector1981> so ich bin mal raus :) nachti euch allen
<marcel__> dadrc, habs probiert, startet trotzdem auf dem anderen
<dadrc> marcel__: welchen windowmanager benutzt du?
<marcel__> gnome
<zLouD> gnome ist kein WM
<dadrc> hm, fast... mit Desktopeffekten?
<frank> moin
<marcel__> ja mit effekten
<zLouD> compiz
<dadrc> aye
<frank> ich hab gerade aus versehen bei rhythmbox oben rechts im panel auf "aus dem panel entfernen" geklickt. Wie bekomm ich rhythmbox da oben wieder zurueck?
<zLouD> frank: Zum panel hinzufügen
<dadrc> marcel__: compiz kann dir fenster auf bestimmte monitore packen... start mal ccsm
<frank> zLouD: wo find ich den menuepunkt?
<zLouD> Im Kontextmenü des Panels
<frank> zLouD: ich meine nicht die obere gnome-bar mit den shortcuts drauf, sondern den rechten teil davon, in dem sich laufende programme einnisten
<frank> da gibts diesen menuepunkt nicht
<zLouD> Hm?
<zLouD> Du meinst die tray iconsß
<frank> zLouD: yes
<zLouD> Benachrichtigungsfeld 2.32.1
<frank> *?*
<zLouD> Das suchst du
<dadrc> marcel__: Das Plugin sollte 'Fenster platzieren' heißen, da kannst du feste Positionen für Programme einstellen
<frank> wo denn?
<zLouD> "Zum Panel hinzufügen" -> Benachrichtigungsfeld
<zLouD> Wo liegt das Problem?
<frank> zLouD: das Benachrichtigungsfeld ist nach wie vor da, aber eben nicht das rhythmbox icon
<zLouD> Dann geh in die Ryhtmbox einstellungen
<marcel__> ähm ok habs gefunden
<frank> zLouD: da war ich schon, da habe ich nichts gefunden
<zLouD> Dann frag ich mich was du gemacht hast
<marcel__> wie stell ich da jetzt einen festen wert ein für das programm?
<zLouD> "Aus dem Panel entfernen" entfernt ein Item aus dem Panel
<zLouD> Wenn das ein Teil des Benachrichtigungsfeld Item war, kannst du es nicht entfernen ohne diese Applet zu entfernen
<frank> zLouD: rechtsklick auf das rhythmbox icon in dem "tray" bereich aus der oberen gnome leiste und aus versehen aus "aus dem panel entfernen" gekommen
<zLouD> Es geht nicht
<zLouD> Das war keine Panel option
<zLouD> Kann nur von Ryhtmbox sein
<frank> hm, dann hab ich magic hands ;) seh ich auch grad (bsp vmware workstation)
<frank> komisch, nunja ist nunmal nicht mehr da :(
<frank> und es nistet sich nach einem neustart auch nicht mehr in dem tray bereich ein
<dadrc> marcel__: was fehlt dir denn? halt bei  Feste Position (oder so, ich habs hier auf englisch) einen Eintrag für das Programm erstellen
<zLouD> verschieb mal das Panel
<zLouD> und schiebs zurück
<zLouD> evtl. wirds nur net neu gemalt
<k1l> frank: du suchst die benachrichtigungsanzeige
<zLouD> k1l: Nene, hab cih schon gefragt
<frank> zLouD: ne leider nicht :(
<zLouD> Hat er angeblich noch
<frank> k1l: "benachrichtigungsanzeige"?
<k1l> frank: ja
<frank> ne, das kanns sein
<zLouD> ...
<k1l> es gibt ein feld und eine anzeige
<frank> wie mach ich die wieder an?
<zLouD> omg
<k1l> frank: hinzufügen
<zLouD> [00:05'25]        zLouD> "Zum Panel hinzufügen" -> Benachrichtigungsfeld
<zLouD> Ohh, nun haben wir 00:11
<k1l> zLouD: ja aber es gibt 2. und er will die anzeige
<zLouD> Was soll das sein?
<dadrc> marcel__: ansonsten, http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Place
<zLouD> Wie nennt sich das genau?
<frank> oh mann ist mir das peinlich, k1l hatte recht
<frank> k1l: danke
<frank> maaaaaaaan
<frank> :'( !
<marcel__> ah es hat geklappt
<marcel__> danke
<zLouD> http://kofler.info/uploads/images/blog/u1004-me-menu.png
<zLouD> Das hier?
<zLouD> Da wird doch alles möglich drin integriert, angefangen bei Pidgin
<zLouD> k1l: Es ist das Teil, richtig?
<thunkee> source packages bekomm ich mit apt-get source? wie kann ich mir den inhalt vorher ansehen? kann ich source packages in synaptic anzeigen lassen?
<k1l> zLouD: das eine ist der bereich, wo sich die porgramme wie der networkmanager und die "unterstützten" programme tummeln, und in dem anderen tummeln sich andere wie skype, pidgin etc
<frank> zLouD: k1l die benachrichtigungsanzeige ist wohl was anderes als das tray. Ich haette mit gesundem Menschenverstand das rhythmbox "tray" icon im "tray" vermutet. Pustekuchen, es war in der Benachrichtigungsanzeige, wie von k1l  richtig orakelt *g*
<dadrc> ne, das ist das me-menu... ihr bastelt am indicator-applet rum
<dadrc> thunkee: ja, garnicht, nein (soweit ich weiß)
<frank> Haett ich mir aber auch fast denken koennen als das vmware workstation tray icon noch da war... hmpf
<thunkee> dadrc: mift soweit war ich auch :)
<frank> trotzdem vielen lieben dank euch beiden :)
<k1l> frank: und zLouD hier nochmal genau erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_panel
<frank> k1l: da hat sich jemand muehe gemacht, gefaellt mir. Zieh ich mir gleich mal rein
<frank> danke
<zLouD> Verstehe
<frank> ich hab nur die untere leiste mittlerweile durch cairo-dock ersetzt 
<zLouD> Mal gucken ob das mir auch in den Repos ist
<frank> cairo-dock?
<zLouD> Nein, idicator applet
<frank> achso *G*
<zLouD> frank: Welche Version hast du?
<zLouD> 12 aur/indicator-applet 0.4.6-1 (30) A small applet to display information from various applications  consistently in the panel. (Canonical Ayatana Project)
<zLouD> Passt das überein?
<frank> zLouD: Paket: indicator-applet | Version: 0.3.7-0ubuntu1
<zLouD> hm
<frank> wobei bei lsb_release -a bei mir auch 10.4 rauskommt
<frank> koennte daran liegen :D
<frank> brb
<zLouD> frank: Klingt eher nach deiner Ubuntu version
<MichaelS> kennt sich hier jemand mit dbus und compiz aus?
<frank> zLouD: genau das meinte ich. 10.10 ist draußen und ich unterstelle dir das zu benutzen und damit evtl eine neue version von dem indicator-applet zu haben
<zLouD> frank: Wat unterstellst du mir? :o
<zLouD> Ich nutze keine Ubuntu Version
<frank> zLouD: aber du haengst im ubuntu channel ab ;P
<zLouD> Jo, ich musste vorhin was wissen ;)
<frank> achso lol
<zLouD> bekks: Ist afaik auch Gentoo User
<zLouD> Darf er deshalb nicht hier sein? :)
<frank> zLouD: war ich auch 3 jahre, war mir dann aber zu doof :D
<zLouD> Und dann zu Ubuntu? :O
<frank> jow :D
<frank> nein, ich hab nicht geheiratet *G*
<frank> und wurde weich
<frank> :D 
<zLouD> Ich hab von Ubuntu(paar Monate nutzung) zu Archlinux gewechselt
<ppq> #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<frank> sir yes, sir! :D
<frank> 7j #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<frank> AAAH
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8 da drinnen
<Kito> sooo, weiß wer, wo ich das gnome-systemweite tasta-kürzel strg+shift+u für unicode-eingabe (nein, nicht im "normalen tasta-menü" gelistet) deaktivieren kann?
<ppq> Kito, wenn nicht irgendwo versteckt in gconf, dann wohl eher gar nicht
<Kito> hmm, in gconf is es mal definitiv nicht, hab da sämtliche einträge durchsucht. komisch ist: wenn ich als input method zB XIM auswähle, gibt es das problem nicht
<ppq> ui, es geht tatsächlich mit ner umgebungsvariable.. echo "GTK_IM_MODULE=xim" >> ~/.profile
<Kito> hehe
<Kito> ja, die methode setzt mir eben die eingabe auf XIM, nicht auf standard. ich möchte das eigentlich umgehen, damit ich für deutsches layout den standard nutzen kann und für chinesisch den ibus.
<ppq> ah, du warst das, der da im forum gepostet hat? da bin ich grad drauf gestoßen :P
<Kito> ^^
<ppq> google ist schnell
<Kito> hehe
<ppq> hm, keine ahnung. frag doch sonst mal im gnome channel nach
<Kito> aaah! das wär eine idee! sry, bin mit irc noch nicht wirklich vertraut
<ppq> irc.gnome.org port 6667 channel #gnome
<Kito> danke, danke
<ppq> englisch sollte ja kein problem sein wenn man chinesisch und deutsch kann
<Kito> das kriegen wir auch noch hin^^
<crapman> wie löscht ein verzeichnis, das nciht leer sit?
<crapman> rmdir -p?
<crapman> oder geht auch rm -r?
<ThreeM> rm -r
<serenity> rm -r /verzeichnisname
<ThreeM> vorzugsweise mit -rf
<crapman> was bedeutet f genau?
<serenity> force 
<serenity> ignore nonexistent files, never prompt
<crapman> nicht existierende dateinen ignorieren?
<serenity> wenn ich eine Datei löschen will die nicht da ist, dann meckert er nicht
<crapman> ah ok
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-27
<crapman> umd rmdir kann man dafü nciht benutzten?
<ThreeM> rmdir löscht afaik keine verzeichnisse indenen daten liegen
<ThreeM> man möge mich korrigieren wennich falsch liege
<thunkee> rmdir - remove empty directories
<tm> ThreeM: rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty $dir
<ThreeM> da bricht er doch nur net ab bzw will keine eingabe oder ent?
<thunkee> fehler ignorieren hilft nicht immer :)
<tm> joo :)
<tm> ich bin noch ned wach :)
<ThreeM> ein blick in die manpage hilft ;)
<ThreeM> das hat thunkee schon clever gemacht ;)
<tm> ThreeM: warum stellst dann überhaupt die frage?
<tm> hättest auch machen können ;)
<ThreeM> weil ich mir net mehr sicher war, aber meinte es zu wissen. um event. unannehmlichkeiten vorzubeugen sollte das "oder net" zum lesen der manpage nregen ;)
<ThreeM> ich kann ja verzeichnisse rekrusiv löschen ;)
<ThreeM> und nu lassen wir das offtopic sonst meckert wieder dieobrigkeit
<ThreeM> n8
<crapman> wenn ich etwas mit firefox öffen will, welche anwendung muss ich da auswählen?
<serenity> firefox?
<crapman> ja aber was muss ich da genau auswählen?
<serenity> öffnen mit und dort ff wählen
<crapman> ne wenn da launch application kommt
<crapman> wenn man die auswählen muss
<Frickelpit> was ist das denn für eine datei, die du öffnen möchtest?
<crapman> ein link
<serenity> verstehe nicht was du meinst
<serenity> ein Link erscheint doch gewöhnlich im ff
<tm> im irc hab ich auch schon welche gesehn *schwör*
<crapman> also ich klicke auf einen link, dann öffnet sich das launch application fenster und dan steh da choos an application
<crapman> drückt man auf choose öffnet sich ein browserfenster
<serenity> wo klickst du auf einen Link?
<serenity> in Firefox?
<crapman> nein in nem programm
<tm> crapman: deine infos sind ehrlich gesagt sehr sparsam :/
<Frickelpit> _welchem_?
<serenity> normalerweise sollte sich ff dann öffnen. Man kann irgendwo die Standardanwendungen festlegen
<crapman> kiwix heißt das
<serenity> aber das muss dir ein gnomer erzählen
<tm> crapman: unter einstellungen-bevorzugte anwendungen, da kannst du bei ubuntu den standard browser festlegen
<crapman> da ist der auch festgelegt
<Frickelpit> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternativen-System
<serenity>  /usr/bin/firefox
<serenity> das wäre der Pfad
<serenity> bzw der Pfad zu dem Shellscript das ff startet
<crapman> serenity, genau das wollte ich wissen;)
<crapman> wusste nciht wie man ds nennt
<Frickelpit> crapman: tipp mal which firefox ins terminal ;)
<crapman> ah cool, danke
<starct> moin
<starct> ich wollte ubuntu installieren, aber der bricht immer ab - entweder schon beim laden oder cd/dvd oder dann spätestens wenn das live-system läuft beim installieren. an der cd/dvd kann es nicht liegen hab mehrere versucht
<serenity> ram in Ordnung?
<starct> win läuft no problem
<serenity> starct: mach die Farben aus
<Frickelpit> starct: farbe ausschalten
<starct> wie jetzt?
<serenity> dein Text erscheint hier farbig
<starct> aso sind acros sry ^^
<starct> versuche diese zu umgehen
<starct> xD
<serenity> windows ist kein Test für RAM
<serenity> auf der live cd kann man den RAM testen lassen
<starct> probiere ich jetzt gerade mal
<k1l> starct: man kann auch die cd überprüfen lassen auf fehler. dann könnte man die alternate cd probieren.
<starct> hab ich schon probiert k1l 2 cd's auch mit unterschiedlichen versionen und auch eine dvd
<serenity> starct: gerade mal wird nichts. Der Test dauert mehrere Stunden
<starct> wtf
<k1l> starct: hast du nun die cds mit dem menü beim starten überprüft?
<starct> sind nur 2GB drin
<starct> nein k1l
<starct> sry 4 farbe :x
<k1l> also, dann mach das mal, damit wir ausschliessen können, ob die cd defekt ist
<serenity> starct: dann teste es damit und wenn du fertig bist kommst du ohne Farben wieder. Danke.
<k1l> (kann ja sein, dass dein brenner immer wieder einen fehler produziert)
<starct> das ich es auf eine sata hdd installn will vom einem ide brenner ist egal oder?
<starct> das ist ein script serenity farben abschalten ist da nicht so einfach ^^
<serenity> starct: lies die Channelregeln
<starct> ja versuchs ja zu umgehn aber kann ja abundan mal vorkommen oder ;)
<serenity> wenn du die Live CD startest spielt die HDD noch keine Rolle. Erst bei der eigentlichen Installation.
<xecuterdiablo> das neue ubuntu hat aber sehr viele bugs, richtig=
<xecuterdiablo> ?
<KaiL> die non-LTS?
<xecuterdiablo> das 10.10
<xecuterdiablo> ich hab hier nur schwierigkeiten
<serenity> sprich?
<xecuterdiablo> rechte maustaste zum menü zeigt mir verzerrtes menü an
<xecuterdiablo> die icons brauchen lange bisse da sind
<xecuterdiablo> hintergrundgrafik ist komplett weg
<serenity> klingt alles nach Problemen mit compiz/der Grafikkarte bzw dessen Treibern
<xecuterdiablo> und es dauert ewig bis ich meine eigenend texte im xchat sehe
<serenity> also eine Baustelle
<xecuterdiablo> hab fglrx ubstallier
<xecuterdiablo> ich habe fglrx installiert und übernommen
<serenity> neugestartet?
<xecuterdiablo> keine updates erhältlich
<xecuterdiablo> ja schon 5mal restartet
<xecuterdiablo> ich deinstallier mal compiz
<serenity> killall compiz 
<serenity> reicht fürs erste
<Frickelpit> meh
<serenity> ?
<Frickelpit> ein metacity --replace & disown ist schöner
<serenity> na gut, gewonnen
<xecuterdiablo> nicht gut
<xecuterdiablo> nun ist xchat ganz groß
<xecuterdiablo> und die icons von ubuntu sind links alle verschwunden
<xecuterdiablo> oh aber ich sehe, meinen text in xchat sofort, wenn ich enter drücke
<starct> see you
<xecuterdiablo> was bedeutet das nun?
<tm> xecuterdiablo: das du compiz erstmal deaktivieren sollte und nachsehen warum das so ist, grafikkarte nicht ausreichend, treiber nicht richtig installiert, etc pp.
<tm> +s
<thunkee> wie finde ich mit apt oder anderem raus welche pakete von einem bestimmten abhängen?
<xecuterdiablo> grafikkarte hat genug power :D ich deinstalliere compiz und rebooot
<Frickelpit> als ob das deinstallieren was bringen würde …
<tm> thunkee: lies mal die man-page von apt-cache, da sollte was drin sein (oder aptitude) 
<thunkee> tm: bei apt-cache bin ich grad, find da nichts spezielles möchte wissen welches paket ein bestimmtes nachgezogen hat
<tm> showpkg als option, zeigt dir das doch an, oder nicht?
<thunkee> tm: zeigt leider alle die das fordern
<thunkee> tm: aber das ist eins dabei was definitiv installiert hab
<thunkee> ah reverse deps das ists
<xecuterdiablo> huhu
<tm> na die zeigt showpkg auch an, du kannst dir auch nur die rdepends anzeigen lassen :)
<xecuterdiablo> wie kann man feststellen, ob die fglrx treiber kaputt sind? ich verstehe nicht was ich tun soll, damit  es wieder gut funktioniert
<k1l> xecuterdiablo: hast du heute eigentlich schonmal deine graka verraten?
<xecuterdiablo> ati radeon 3200 hd
<xecuterdiablo> einfach mal reinstallieren?
<xecuterdiablo> so mit synaptic=
<tm> xecuterdiablo: ubuntuusers hat doch ein wiki, da sollte doch stehen wie die treiber zu installieren sind, geh dass doch mal durch
<xecuterdiablo> !wiki ati treiber grafikkarte fglrx
<ajox> nabend
<ajox> ich glaube ich leide unter schlafstörunge
<ppq> ajox, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic wirst du beraten :p
<ajox> ah danke ist schon spät lange nicht mehr da gewesen
<IchEsseDichAuf> in welcher datei befindet sich die liste mit der zurzeit gemounteten geräten? die liste hat so eine aenliche form wie /etc/fstab
<joschi> IchEsseDichAuf: Ausgabe von `mount`, /proc/mounts oder /etc/mtab
<IchEsseDichAuf> /etc/mtab
<IchEsseDichAuf> das war es
<IchEsseDichAuf> danke
<IchEsseDichAuf> hab immer in etc dateien nach der maske *stab* gesucht, deshalb die auch nicht gefunden
<germ86> Guten Morgen 
<Wedelwolf> moin.
<IchEsseDichAuf> kennt jemand tools für linux, um postscript type 1 fonts in otf zu konvertieren?
<Guest41241> hi; ich habe einen knacks im ram. kann man über die adresse gezielt eine sinnlose ramdisk legen ?
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: fontforge
<IchEsseDichAuf> oh ja, bin schon auf sourceforge
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf:$ sudo apt-get install fontforge
<greenIT> reisinger
<greenIT> sry
<greenIT> falsches fenster^^
<greenIT> is wer on?
<dauerflucher> aspell, myspell oder ispell? jemand 'ne fundierte meinung dazu?
<IchEsseDichAuf> hey, mal ne ganz dumme frage eigentlich. ich habe synaptic offen, der hat den lock in  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<IchEsseDichAuf> wenn ich dieses lock lösche, etwas mit apt deinstalliere und danach wieder das lock setzte
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: immer nur eine paketverwaltung gleichzeitig verwenden!
<IchEsseDichAuf> wird synaptic durchdrehen?
<dauerflucher> nichts löschen!
<IchEsseDichAuf> hast Du es schon mal probiert?
<DukePyrolator> schlechte idee
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: probieren kannst du es gerne, aber erwarte nicht, dass dir danach noch irgendjemand hier hilfe zuteil kommen lässt
<IchEsseDichAuf> eigentlich wird synaptic nur nicht wissen, dass die pakete, die ich deinstalliert habe, nicht mehr da sind, oder?
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: und? meinste, dass das was gutes für die paketverwaltung ist?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich meine, dass man dies viel besser lösen könnte.
<IchEsseDichAuf> synaptic könnte einfach das lock erst später setzen, gerade an dem monent, wenn man den änderungen mit dem button "anwenden" zustimmt
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: du meinst, du könntest das besser lösen als die leute, die sich jahrelang mit einer lösung dafür auseinandergesetzt haben?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja
<dauerflucher> kannst den entwicklern ja gerne mal auf die mailing liste schreiben
<dauerflucher> oder in der wish list hinterlassen
<FM-Audio> Guten Morgen, kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären, wie ich ein Programm richtig installiere, dass in .jar gepackt ist?
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: gar nicht
<FM-Audio> wieso nicht?
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: programme in scriptsprachen wie java müssen nicht installiert werden, sondern benötigen lediglich eine laufzeitumgebung
<IchEsseDichAuf> du kannst es eifach starten
<IchEsseDichAuf> mit java -jar
<FM-Audio> genau 
<FM-Audio> das hab ich versucht
<IchEsseDichAuf> also java -jar ....jar
<FM-Audio> mein programm liegt in dem ordner UltraMixer-2.4.3-linux.jar
<FM-Audio> und ich habe java -jar UltraMixer-2.4.3-linux.jar eingegeben
<IchEsseDichAuf> öffne die konsole mit strg + alt + t
<FM-Audio> und dann kommt diese Meldung: Unable to access jarfile
<sash_> dauerflucher: "programme in scriptsprachen wie java" <- puh...
<joschi> FM-Audio: "ordner UltraMixer-2.4.3-linux.jar"? das sollte eine datei sein
<FM-Audio> achso
<FM-Audio> dazu müsste ich wissen, welche ich starten muss
<joschi> FM-Audio: ein java archiv eben...
<dauerflucher> sash_: nicht streiten jetzt… ich beziehe mich mit "scriptsprachen" praktisch auf alles, was eine laufzeitumgebnung benutzt
<dauerflucher> sash_: ich weiss, dass die grenzen da fließend sind
<joschi> FM-Audio: was heisst "welche ich starten muss"?
<IchEsseDichAuf> oh lol
<FM-Audio> naja ich habe den Ordner, den ich ja schon beschrieben habe ich dachte ich muss dann eben nur java -jar UltraMixer-2.4.3-linux.jar eingeben
<sash_> O.o fließende grenzen zwischen skripten (bash zum beispiel) und objektorientierten sprachen (java) seh ich persönlich jetzt nicht so
<FM-Audio> was in dem ordner enthalten ist ist egal?
<Koegs> ,ot
<Koegs> hach, na ihr wisst was ich mein....
<dauerflucher> sash_: scheisse mann, was weiss ich… habe mit "programmieren" nichts am hut
<IchEsseDichAuf> hast du etwa das jar enpackt?
<FM-Audio> ich hab noch garnix gemacht
<FM-Audio> hab nur mal auf den ordner geklickt und dann kommen ja logischerweiße alle möglichen files
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: openjdk oder sun-java?
<FM-Audio> openjdk
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: könnte daran liegen
<FM-Audio> kann man sun-java über das software center installieren?
<sash_> ja, vorher partner-quellen installieren
<IchEsseDichAuf> sag mal, was ist das für ein programm?
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: benutze eine suchmaschine…
<FM-Audio> sollte eigentlich eine DJ Software sein
<IchEsseDichAuf> in java.... oh lol, frag mich gleich nach meinen root password
<IchEsseDichAuf> na ja, es versucht sich wirklich in meinen system zu "installieren"
<FM-Audio> du meinst Java ist für so eine Art von Software nicht geeignet?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich bin besturzt über den installationsveruch
<sash_> ahja... in java geschriebene programme dürfen also keine dateien in /etc anlegen oder ein startskript nach /usr/bin/ kopieren?
<dauerflucher> sash_: NIEMALS!
<dauerflucher> …
<IchEsseDichAuf> was sollen die da machen?
<sash_> IchEsseDichAuf: generell macht es ja schon sinn, n programm in $PATH zu haben, oder? und im menü...
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich meine warum packen die das in ein jar?
<sash_> wieso nicht?
<IchEsseDichAuf> wenn du den jar schon starten kannst, wirds du schon den $path selbst setzten
<FM-Audio> ok wenn das nicht wirklich funktioniert habe ich eine andere Frage: Ich bin eigentlich nur auf die Software gekommen weil ich mit einer anderen Software ein Problem habe und zwar 1. ist der Softwarehintergrund schwarz aber die Titelliste der Musikstück ist im Hintergrund weiß gehalten und die Schrift grau wie bekomm ich denn jetzt den Hintergrund auch dunkel?
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: es wäre hilfreich zu wissen, welches programm das ist
<FM-Audio> ja aber sicher das nennt sich Mixxx
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: greift Mixxx irgendwas von deinen desktopeinstellungen ab? also schrift oder theme?
<FM-Audio> ja
<FM-Audio> das hab ich schon versucht übers erscheinungsbild anzupassen
<FM-Audio> der Fensterhintergrund stört mich auch nicht (ist weiß) aber die schrift ist grau und kaum lesbar und wenn mans anklickt wird die Schrift schwarz
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: Gnome oder KDE?
<FM-Audio> Ubuntu 10.10 mit nome
<FM-Audio> Gnome
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio:$ sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-qtcurve
<FM-Audio> das Einfachste wird sein einen anderen Skin zu laden bin nämlich gerade auf der Mixxxforum Seite
<FM-Audio> dauerflucher: ich versuch es mal.
<FM-Audio> leider genauso wie vorher!
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio:$ sudo apt-get install qt4-qtconfig && qtconfig-qt4
<FM-Audio> was erreicht man damit?
<FM-Audio> ah ok jetzt hat sich ein Fenster geöffnet mit dem man den Desktop einstellen kann.
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: wenn du da mal GTK als theme einstellst?
<FM-Audio> muss ich da was bestätigen oder einfach nur GTK+ anklicken?
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: er fragt dich beim schließen
<FM-Audio> stimmt hab ich auch gerade gemerkt. Wie öffne ich das wieder?
<FM-Audio> ich kann kurz einen Screenshot machen wenn du möchtest. Hier so sollte es aussehen wenn der Hintergrund in der Titelauswahl schwarz ist. http://lh5.ggpht.com/_ba3SsjYD5g4/TMmunKtX_SI/AAAAAAAAALA/1Fn4aGv8hoo/s600/Deere-10.png
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio's url: http://tinyurl.com/2vcua59
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: entweder im terminal:$ qtconfig-qt4 oder im Menü unter einstellungen
<FM-Audio> ich klicke auf speichern und übernehmen aber es passiert immer noch nichts.
<FM-Audio> also das muss ja irgendwie an dem Programm liegen oder leichter einzustellen sein.
<FM-Audio> Und was noch seltsamer ist: Ich habe Ubuntu 10.04 benutzt und jetzt bei 10.10 funktioniert meine Soundkarte nicht mehr im zusammenspiel mit dem Programm.
<FM-Audio> ich deinstallier es einfach nochmal
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: ich sehe gerade, man kann Mixxx auch selber skinnen über 'ne xml datei
<dauerflucher> FM-Audio: http://www.mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/creating_skins <- damit sollte dir eigentlich geholfen sein
<FM-Audio> du brauchst dir jetzt wirklich nicht so große Umstände machen!
<FM-Audio> ja auf den Seiten bin ich auch gerade und lese mich durch. Wird schon klappen Danke.
<FM-Audio> Jetzt hab ich ein größeres Problem. Wollte gerade ein Update von Mixxx durchführen und jetzt kommt die Fehlermeldung: Ein unlösbares Problem ist während der Initialisierung der Paketinformation aufgetreten.
<FM-Audio> Bitte melden Sie einen Fehler im Paket »update-manager« und fügen Sie die folgende Fehlermeldung an den Fehlerbericht an:
<FM-Audio> 'E:Typ »ain« in Zeile 3 der Quellliste /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mixxxdevelopers-ppa-maverick.list ist unbekannt'
<sash_> FM-Audio: da fehlt offensichtlich ein M vor dem ain
<sash_> copy-paste-fehler
<FM-Audio> kann ich das über die source.list wieder ändern?
<sash_> in der datei, die da oben benmängelt wird
<FM-Audio> wie öffne ich die gleich übers terminal?
<sash_> sudo vi? sudo nano? von mir auch gksudo gedit
<FM-Audio> ah genau gut danke
<sash_> oder gksu. keine ahnung, wie das heißt
<FM-Audio> also main nimmt er auch nicht
<FM-Audio> da muss wohl ein anderes befehl falsch sein
<sash_> paste mal die datei, bitte
<sash_> ,paste? FM-Audio 
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<FM-Audio> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mixxxdevelopers/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install mixxx libportaudio2
<FM-Audio> das war der befehl für das update
<FM-Audio> in der datei steht komischerweiße nur main jetzt drin
<sash_> -.-
<Protector1981> kurze Frage, gibts hier nen cross-compiling DE channel?
<Protector1981> :D
<FM-Audio> Hey Sash jetzt haben sich alle meine Probleme mit einem Schlag gelöst =) Update ist durchgeführt und meine Schrift ist jetzt auch lesbar! =)
<FM-Audio> warum auch immer? :D
<sash_> wunderbar. jetzt noch was für den weltfrieden und gegen den hunger tun und der tag hat sich wieder gelohnt :)
<FM-Audio> hehe super =)
<jokrebel> hi
<dauerflucher> moin
<beaver74> Der Treiber für die ACX1xx WLan Karten ist nicht mehr in ubuntu >9.10, hab ich das richtig gelesen?
<jokrebel> beaver74: am besten Du ließt es nochmal um sicher zu gehen dass es (nicht) stimmt. Alternativ gib den Link her und _wir_ lesen gegen ;-)
<beaver74> hatte ich hier gelesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan/karten
<bekks> Das ist ein DLInk DWL 520. Schmeiss das Teil einfach weg. :)
<beaver74> ich denk auch... gehört mir nur nicht :)
<bekks> Schmeiss es trotzdem weg - du handelst mit guter Absicht. :)
<beaver74> ok, werde es weiter geben, ist ja ein guter verwandter, der wird mir schon vertrauen
<jokrebel> beaver74: wenn Du dort auf den Link zum Forum klickst, kommts Du zu einem angeblich gelöstem Thread wo weiter unten sogar bestätigt wird dass das so  auch mit 10.04 geht.
<beaver74> danke
<beaver74> ja, hatte ich auch gefunden, werde nochmal ein wenig lesen. wenn sich das nicht innerhalb von 30min löst, fliegt das gerät in die tonne
<bekks> Da steht DLink drauf - erlöse es.
<beaver74> Soll heißen von DLink die Finger weg lassen?
<bekks> Ja.
<beaver74> ok
<beaver74> Dann wird mich der Verkäufer im Geschäft erst mal an seinen Rechner lassen müssen um zu prüfen ob die angebotenen Karten kompatibel sind.
<beaver74> nu ja, ist ot :)
<bekks> Was soll da nicht kompatibel sein=
<beaver74> nun, es wird ja sicher nicht jede angebotene Karte anstandslos laufen, und ich würde schon gern eine kaufen welche nicht so ein gefrickel voraussetzt.
<bekks> Deswegen ruft man da an, fragt, was angeboten wird, und schaut dan in Ruhe in der HCL nach.
<bekks> ODer man macht sich das NOCH einfacher, und fragt den Verkäufer nach den Chipsätzen, und sagt dem, dass man zB Prism2, ACX, etc nicht kaufen wird. Aberd as ist wirklich OT.
<pog> ich bin am einrichten von polipo, eines proxy servers, er auf Port 8123 lauscht. polipo -v scheint mir ok, und polipo ist gestartet, nur schein FF keine Verbindung hinzubekommen.
<pog> netstat -antp zeigt (IMO:-) dass polipo auf 8123 horcht.
<bekks> und was sagt lsof -i ?
<pog> da hab ich nur eintraege von dropbox und ssh
<pog> aber es ist localhost der auf 8123 horcht.
<pog> es ist komisch, die Einstellungen sollte gemaess meiner Web-REcherchen eigentlich simpel sein.
<pog> na, ich muss mal das popipo log anschaen, u.s.w
<Natrium> morgen
<Natrium> morgen
<Natrium> oh
<Natrium> hier war ich ja schon
<mosjka1> hat jemand eine gute anleitung für kernel kompiliren (10.10) aus kernel.org
<ppq> mosjka1, erstmal: wieso möchtest du das tun? meistens ist das gar nicht notwendig
<ppq> geschwindigkeitsvorteile wirst du definitiv keine bemerken im vergleich zum generic kernel. und wenn doch, verschwindend gering
<ppq> wenn du es wirklich brauchst, wenn du zb ein paar patches einspielen musstest, guck mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<pog> wie findet der Networkmanager die "externen" Nameserver? 
<Natrium> mh
<Natrium> welcher dienst ist für diese benachrichtigungsblase oben rechts zuständig?
<k1l> libnotify
<Frickelpit> und nein, man kann es nicht konfigurieren ;)
<sash_> pog: garnicht, das macht das gateway
<Natrium> Will ich nicht
<Natrium> ich würde es gerne überhaupt wiederhaben
<Natrium> es ist nämlich weg
<pog> vielleicht hab ich die NS mal von Hand innerhalb des dhcb konfiguriert.
<bekks> pog: Dann schau halt nach, ob du das getan hast.
<pog> rand-topic: unter aptsoid wurden mir z.T. falsche NS in resolf.conf geschrieben, drei Eintraege, deswegen kam ueberhaupt die obige Frage auf.
<simon_ftw> hallo, ist es irgendwie möglich in nautilus in der linken seiten (Baum-Ansicht) ordner zu löschen?
<simon_ftw> oder per drag und drop in andere ordner verschieben?
<pog> in diesem Zusammenhang wuerde es mich wunder nehmen, ob man bei save/save as, mit den Dateien was anstellen kann (das man die Filemanager-Funktionalitaet hat, wenn man etwas anschauen moechte u.s.w).
<fornext_> kann ich mit ubuntu64 ein ubuntu32 system emulieren mit eigenem Desktop, etc? Qemu ist allerdings zu langsam.
<fornext_> Xen installiert er nicht aus den Paketquellen.
<pog> fornext_: meine Erfahrung mit qemu ist nicht so schlecht, wenn man z.B. xubuntu verwendet.
<pog> kommt halt drauf an, ob zum testen, oder zum realen arbeiten.
<bekks> Dazu braucht man auch kein Yen.
<bekks> s/Y/X/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Dazu braucht man auch kein Xen.
<bekks> Dazu nimmt man Virtualbox.
<fornext_> pog, ich habe hier was, was ein 32bit System benöötigt. Zum Installieren will es su rechte haben. Das würde ich gerne in einer virtuellen Maschine testen, aber auch benutzen.
<fornext_> bekks, VirtualBox OSE?
<geser> oder kvm
<pog> ich teste oft "ad hoc" unter quem, man kann fast alles mit einem Befehl aufrufen.
<bekks> fornext_: Nein, nicht OSE.
<fornext_> qemu, war krottenlangsam.
<bekks> qemu OHNE kvm ist langsam.
<bekks> Deswegen benutzt man kvm mit hvm und wird glücklich, wenn man virt-manager installiert hat.
<pog> mit einer schnellen Maschine, starte Xubuntu schnell, und so Mail, Chat, und so funktionen gehen tiptop.
<bekks> Wenn man kvm benutzt... qemu alleine ist laaaaaaahm.
<fornext_> bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit kvm gelaufen ist. KVM ist jedenfalls installiert. Ich habe das mit Virtual Maschine Manager eingerichtet.
<pog> gnome startete bei mir unter qemu immer schlecht, oder buttons gingen verloren.
<bekks> kvm hvm muss man manuell einrichten in der vm.
<fornext_> ok
<pog> es gibt sicher schnelleres als qemu, aber fuer ad hoc tests finde ich es geeignet.
<pog> abgesehen, davon, dass man qemu selbst z.B. auf einem usb-Stick haben kann, und dann die andere Parition z.B. unter Win starten kann.
<crapman> ich hab grad ein prog runtergeladen, da fehlt allerdings die installationsanleitung, wie geht man da jetzt am besten vor?
<bekks> Anderen Programm benutzen.
<bekks> s/n/s/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Asderen Programm benutzen.
<bekks> GNA.
<tm> crapman: wenn das programm keine readme oder install hat, am besten direkt löschen
<pog> die Progs aus paketquelle kann man meist mit einem klick installieren.
<spacecraft> welches program? wo? gibts alternativen?
<crapman> doch hat es, aber da steht nichts zur installation
<crapman> okawix
<pog> crapman: weiss nicht viele Linux-Erfahrung Du hast, und was Du machen willst. Ich suche immer zuerst Ubuntu-Packete fuer eine SW. oder .deb
<crapman> das ist ein offline reader für wikipedia
<pog> meistens muss man nur selbst compilieren, wenn man die allerneuste Version braucht.
<pog> da gibt's doch sicher ein .deb packet.
<pog> oder es ist sogar in den packetquellen, wie heisst den das Paket?
<spacecraft> bin sicher da gibts ein .deb packet. weis aber nicht mehr wie es heist :)
<pog> wikipedia und reader fand ich nicht in den 10.04 quellen
<fornext_> Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support. uname: 2.6.32-26-generic  .... kann es sein, dass der falsche Kernel läuft?
<crapman> also der heißt okawix
<greenIT> kann mir wer helfen? hab ein kaputtes paket und weis nicht wie ich das wieder hinbekomme :(
<bekks> fornext_: Du hast kein kvm installiert wie es aussieht.
<fornext_> bekks, ich denke doch, aber kann sein, dass ich seit dem, keinen Neustart hatte.
<pog> ist kvm nicht ein kernelmodule? muss man vllt starten.
<bekks> Muss man sogar laden. Starten kann man es gar nicht.
<fornext_> qemu-kvm ist installiert.
<pog> o.k. 
<bekks> fornext_: Das heisst nichts.
<dadrc> greenIT: mehr Details.
<bekks> fornext_: KOMPLETT lesen bitte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KVM
<greenIT> dadrc: ok, gibts irgendwo eine site zum text hochladen?
<bekks> ,topic? greenIT 
<shetlandpony> greenIT: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<spacecraft> apt-cache show indywiki
<crapman> muss man überhaupt jedes programm erst kompiliert weden?
<spacecraft> pog: vieleicht was für dich
<bekks> crapman: Ja. Und in den Repos sind die schon fertig kompiliert.
<fornext_> ppq, weiß du zufällig, ob im BIOS die Hardwarevirtualisierung deaktiviert ist per default?
<bekks> fornext_: Das musst du nachsehen.
<fornext_> bekks, kann grade nicht neui booten.
<bekks> fornext_: gib einfach "kvm-ok" ein.
<greenIT> so, hab jetzt mal die fehlermeldung meiner konsole beim versuch das paket zu installieren hochgeladen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399343/
<crapman> wenn es schon kompiliert ist, dann lässt es sich schon starten oder?
<fornext_> INFO: KVM is disabled by your BIOS
<fornext_> gut
<fornext_> bekks, thx
<bekks> crapman: Nicht zwingend.
<pog> greenIT: ich mir mal sowas notiert: apt-get --reinstall install paket1 paket2 paket3
<greenIT> pog: es ist kein einziges paket von denen installiert
<crapman> bekks, ok, aber wenn ich in den ordner gehe kann ich es starten
<bekks> greenIT: Installier zuerst die beiden Pakete die angemeckert werden, und danach Eclipse.
<bekks> crapman: Nicht zwingend.
<pog> greenIT: sind es denn normale ubuntu packete vom repository?
<dadrc> jo, das sind normale pakete
<crapman> bekks, ich meinte bei dem programm jetzt, ich hab das grad ausprobiert
<greenIT> pog: da is glaub ich das problem... hatte versehentlich ein debian-ppa wie ich eclipse installiert habe... dann hab ich das wieder deinstalliert und die quelle aus der /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ gelöscht, jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr installieren
<bekks> Dann schmeiss alles raus, was aus diesem Repo stammt.
<pog> ulala
<bekks> Und installier eclipse aus den ubuntu repos.
<greenIT> bekks: zu deinem tipp von vorher, da kommt leider nur das dabei raus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399344/
<greenIT> bekks: wie weiß ich denn, was alles von dem repo ist?
<bekks> Mein Tip beruhte auf unvollständigen Informationen.
<greenIT> bekks: ok, sry^^
<bekks> Schau in synaptic nach, was da alles installiert ist.
<dadrc> greenIT: ppa wieder aktivieren, ppa-purge ppaname
<greenIT> bei was? wenn ich im suchfeld eclipse eingebe?
<pog> ist es noetig den ganzen apt-cache neu zu generieren,oder reicht ein apt-get update?
<greenIT> dadrc: ok, so geht also ein ppa löschen.. danke^^
<bekks> greenIT: Nicht suchen. Auf dadrc hören.
<greenIT> das heißt, ich muss das ppa jetzt nochmal eintragen (da ich es ja vorher schon aus /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ gelöscht habe) und dann mit ppa-purge löschen?
<floogy> moin
<bekks> greenIT: Das sagte man dir doch, oder? :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> hallihallohalöle
<greenIT> bekks: btw, wie ist die syntax für ppa-purge? den befehl kennt meine bash nämlich nicht
<bekks> Wenn deine Bash den Befehl nicht kennt, ist die Syntax auch egal :)
<dadrc> greenIT: dann musst du das programm wohl erst installieren
<Protector1981> strange...in der Hardwaredatenbank sind genau 2 Touchscreens :( schade...
<Protector1981> also auf gut Glück kaufen und probieren :D
<bekks> Protector1981: Was nicht heisst, dass nicht auch andere funktionieren.
<greenIT> dadrc: btw, bei diesem ppa: https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/debian-package steht, dass ein package für maverick hochgeladen wurde... kann ich die für ubuntu verwenden?
<bekks> Man kann sich ja ein Gerät aussuchen und vor dem Kauf googlen.
<Protector1981> ist schwierig bekks , da ich einen Touchscreenaufsatz fürs Notebook kaufen will und den gibts nicht im Laden, sondern nur bei Ebay ;) aber soweit ich gegooglet habe, soll der Chipsatz angeblich von Phillips sein..naja schauen wir mal
<greenIT> dadrc: da steht nämlich eigentlich debian-package...
<greenIT> dadrc: oder ist das egal? und solange bei launchpad steht, dass es für ubuntu maverick hochgeladen wurde funzt es?
<pog> greenIT: debian hat das gleiche paketformat, allerdings sind die Pakete z.T. andere gepackt und andere libs...
<greenIT> pog: also funktioniert jetzt diese ppa: https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/+archive/debian-package ? immerhin steht unten packages published in maverick
<greenIT> ich bin gerade verwirrt :S
<pog> es kann ev. mit 10.04 funkionieren, nur es wurde halt fuer 10.10 gepackt.
<Protector1981> die ppa heisst nur debian-package
<greenIT> pog: ich hab 10.10 oben
<greenIT> ah, ok
<greenIT> danke
<pog> die ppa sind aber meiner Meinung nach fuer Ubuntu. ist ein Ubuntu Begriff glaube ich.
<greenIT> ok, dann installier ich eclipse einfach von dieser ppa, danke an alle beteiligten :)
<pog> kann ja in diesem Fall sein, dass man das gleiche Package auch fuer Debian verwenden koennte.
<Protector1981> alternativ könnte man ja auch einfach eclipse von der HP downloaden, entpacken und einen Eintrag im Menü anlegen ;) so hab ich des gemacht
<Protector1981> könnte man, dazu muss man aber schauen wie die deb aufgebaut ist
<greenIT> stimmt, würde auch gehen.. aber dann muss ich immer wieder die neueste version von der hp downloaden^^
<pog> ist eclipse nicht eh eine Java-Applikation?
<Protector1981> greenIT: kommt drauf an, wofür du Eclipse brauchst
<Protector1981> ne pog eclipse ist nativ
<Protector1981> nix java
<Protector1981> du kannst aber Java drin programmieren oder für Android oder oder oder
<pog> ah, so
<pog> dachte, es sei eine java crossplattform IDE.
<Protector1981> ist es ja auch, dass heisst aber nicht, dass es auf Java basiert :D
<pog> o.k. ja
<Protector1981> gibt ja verschiedene Eclipse dinger da...
<Protector1981> wobei classic glaub alles integriert hat
<Protector1981> abgesehen von Android lach
<crapman> wie ruft man eine ausführbare datei auf?
<crapman> nach /opt kopieren und einen softlink erstellen?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sh ausfürbaredatei
<bekks> crapman: nein.
<bekks>  /pfad/zur/datei
<Fuss-im-Ohr> cd
<crapman> so das man es im menü hat
<bekks> Dann muss man es ins Menü integrieren.
<crapman> wie macht mand as?
<spacecraft> ach da bringen die desktops ihre eigenen programe für mit
<crapman> im wiki steht nach /opt kopieren und ienen softlink erstellen
<bekks> Softlink WO erstellen?
<bekks> Das erstellt noch lange keinen Menüeintrag.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> crapman: gnome oder kde?
<crapman> gnome
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mit nem rechten mausklick auf "Anwendungen" (links oben) und dann "Menue bearbeiten"
<Protector1981> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Men%C3%BC
<Fuss-im-Ohr> da schaust es dir einfach mal an
<crapman> also ich will da ein programm hinzufügen, das ich grad runtergeladen hab
<crapman> welchs schon vorkompiliert ist
<Protector1981> klick meinen link
<crapman> ok und wie würde man das über die konsole machen?
<Protector1981> wäre dann wohl das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menue
<crapman> kennt jemand okawix?
<bekks> ,meta? crapman 
<shetlandpony> crapman: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<ring1> hört sich verfänglich an
<crapman> wieso? wollte nur wissen, ob das jemand schon m al ausüprobiert hat
<floogy> nee, ich nicht scnr
<bekks> Bestimmt hat es jemand ausprobiert.
<crapman> ich wollte gewissheit;)
<bekks> Garantiert hat es jemand ausprobiert. Ob dieser jemand hier im Channel ist, spielt aber keinerlei Rolle.
<crapman> doch das wollte ich ja grad wissen
<Protector1981> weisst was der Vorteil ist wenn du Linux verwendest?
<Protector1981> :D
<Protector1981> du kannst jedes Programm installieren und auch wieder rückstandsfrei entfernen
<bekks> Protector1981: Das ist SO nicht ganz richtig. :)
<Protector1981> okokok
<Protector1981> :D
<bekks> Wenn man einen Paketmanager verwendet, dann ist das so, wie du sagtest.
<bekks> In _seinem_ Fall würde ich das eher bezweifeln wollen.
<Protector1981> macht apt-get purge nicht das gleiche wie der paketmanager "vollständig entfernen"?
<crapman> in meinem?
<schweegi> habe kubuntu-desktop und plasma-desktop deinstalliert und ubuntu-desktop wieder installiert, jedoch sind die KDE-Anwendungen noch vorhanden. wie kann ich diese alle entfernen, ohne jedes einzelne in synaptic eingeben zu müssen? gibt es da eine art metapaket?
<Protector1981> such mal nach kde-base in synaptic
<Protector1981> oder so ähnlich
<bekks> Protector1981: Du weisst, dass apt-get das Frontend für dpkg ist, oder?
<Protector1981> schon, dass weiß ich
<bekks> Damit ist deine Frage beantwortet.
<Protector1981> über dpkg ist es aber "bisschen" umständlicher programme "richtig" zu entfernen
<bekks> Nö, ist doch auch nur ein Aufruf.
<Protector1981> dpkg -p ja ;)
<Protector1981> wa
<Protector1981> -P
<Protector1981> sorum
<schweegi> Protector1981: kde-base gibts nicht..
<Protector1981> aber kdebase
<schweegi> Protector1981: Terminalausgabe: Virtuelle Pakete wie »kdebase« können nicht entfernt werden
<schweegi> und synaptic startet nicht, kann das momentan nur via terminal machen
<Protector1981> apt-cache search kdebase -> kdebase - base applications from the official KDE release
<Protector1981> startet nicht ist aber keine Fehlerbeschreibung ;)
<Protector1981> ach
<Protector1981> falsch gelesen
<schweegi> der zeigt mir nur "kdebase-bin" und sowas an, nicht aber kdebase - einfach alles was kdebin enthält entfernen?
<schweegi> *kdebase
<Protector1981> mom
<Protector1981> kdebase-runtime müsste des paket sein
<Protector1981> hab sonst kein KDE installiert ;) nur die Runtimes, damit ich okteta starten kann
<schweegi> ja, das scheint es gewesen zu sein - alle möglichen plasma-elemente werden grad entfernt
<schweegi> hoffentlich auch die ganzen KDE-Programme
<Protector1981> du kannst ja auch mittels dpkg -l kdebase-runtime* suchen was bei dir noch installiert ist
<Protector1981> oder aber ganz allgemein mit kde*
<Protector1981> dort wo versionsnummern stehen, dass ist installiert
<pog> ist setenv nicht ein Befehl? wird bei mir im 10.04 nicht erkannt.
<schweegi> Protector1981: okay, danke :) 
<Protector1981> setenv
<Protector1981> No command 'setenv' found, did you mean:
<Protector1981>  Command 'netenv' from package 'netenv' (universe)
<Protector1981> setenv: command not found
<Protector1981> ;)
<Protector1981> aus Karmic Koala
<pog> ich wollte nur was aus einer Anleitung ausprobieren...
<pog> ich weiss nicht, warum ich mit meinen Proxies (privoxy und polipo) so probleme habe, vielleicht liegt's am Wetter.
<bekks> Aus eine nicht-Ubuntu Anleitung...
<bekks> +r
<pog> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Surfen
<pog> wollte den proxy aus w3m aus testen.
<Protector1981> dann nimm eben export
<pog> muss mal diese environment Cmds anschauen.
<crapman> wie erstellt man einen so einen versteckten ordner mit einem punkt davor?
<spacecraft> ordner erstellen mit . dafor im namen , wo isn da en prob bei :)
<pog> im nautilus kann man dann mit ctrl h diese Dateien/Ordner ein und ausblenden.
<bekks> "davor".
<bekks> mkdir .name
<spacecraft> s/dafor/davor ja ja
<neti^> hi
<neti^> ich hab ein kleines problem ich will bisschen mit python mal rumprobieren auf webscriptbasis
<neti^> nun hab ich alle erforderlichen packete installiert wozu ich brauch
<crapman> ach so
<crapman> also wenn ich im namen einfach ein punkt davor mache, sieht man ihn nicht?
<spacecraft> ja jedenfalls nich per default
<sash_> richtig
<crapman> ok
<schweegi> Weiß jemand wie ich Synaptic ans Laufen bekomme? Nach dem eingeben des Passwortes passiert nichts mehr
<Kojiro_AK> schweegi: Dann könnte das Passwort falsch sein.
<spacecraft> oder keyring einstellungen
<crapman> gut und was spricht jetzt dagegen bei einem vorkompilierten programm das quelltextverzeichnis anch /opt zu kopieren und dann einen softlink nach /usr/local/bin zu erstellen?
<neti^> python selbst läuft einwandfrei nur wenn ich mit mysql kommuniziere http://nopaste.info/c6765ca480.html
<schweegi> Kojiro_AK: das Passwort ist definitiv das richtige
<neti^> funktioniert nicht
<neti^> jedesmal kommt datei nicht gefunden auf den server..
<schweegi> liegt es daran das ich GNOME nach KDE installiert und KDE deinstalliert habe?
<neti^> kann mir jemand vll mal einen tip geben wieso dieser fehler kommt bzw diese umleitung?!
<spacecraft> neti^: welche umleitung? wie lautet die fehlermeldung?
<neti^> es gibt keine fehlermeldung
<bekks> Es muss eine geben...
<neti^> er sagt einfach datei gibts auf dem server nicht
<bekks> WELCHE Datei... WAS steht WO ganz GENAU?
<neti^> http://nopaste.info/c6765ca480.html
<schweegi> spacecraft: mir fällt grad auf das der den nicht mitinstalliert hat - wie kann ich den nachinstallieren (weist du den genauen paketnamen zufällig)?
<bekks> neti^: Wieso pastest du das zweimal. Paste lieber die genaue Ausgabe inklusive Kontext in der "Datei nicht gefunden" steht?
<neti^> Not Found
<neti^> The requested URL /t.py was not found on this server
<bekks> WANN genau kommt diese Ausgabe? Und WO liest du das?
<neti^> wenn ich es öffne mit 127.0.0.1/t.py
<neti^> kommt dies
<spacecraft> achso dann übergibt dein webserver die gar nicht an python, denk ich vieleicht permission problem oder irgend welche cgi einstellungen.
<neti^> geb ich dei falschen mysql daten an kommt ein traceback also eine fehlermeldung von python seiten
<bekks> Und WOHER stammt die Meldung mit "not found"? WO liest du das?
<neti^> im browser
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Dann schau ins apache errorlog.
<icetrain_> hallo 
<icetrain_> darf ich mit einem problem stören ?
<k1l> ,wf? icetrain_ 
<shetlandpony> icetrain_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<icetrain_> ok 
<spacecraft> schweegi: gnome-keyring
<neti^> MOM
<schweegi> spacecraft: hab ihn schon gefunden und zum menü hinzugefügt, einstellungen sind dort alle normal.. deinstalliere gerade synaptic und installiere synaptic anschließend erneut
<schweegi> aber synaptic startet trotzdem nicht ...
<icetrain_> dann mal los ich habe mir maverick installiert und habe ein problem mit nautilus wenn ich meine ordner öffnen möchte öffnet sich xine statt dem datei manager wie kann ich das beheben ?
<Fuchs> schweegi: und wenn Du es auf einem Terminal startest bekommst Du welche Fehlermeldungen? 
<Fuchs> icetrain_: mimetype Zuordnung korrigieren, 
<icetrain_> Fuchs, wo mach ich das da ich ein neuling bin
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Verknuepfungen-mit-Programmen  << da
<icetrain_> ahh thx
<schweegi> Fuchs: juchu. via terminal scheint es zu starten, warum auch immer... wieso startet es denn nicht nach aufruf aus dem menü und eingabe des passworts, wie sonst auch immer ?
<spacecraft> starte mal gnome neu ich mein deinen xserver damit kyering auch geladen wird
<Fuchs> schweegi: schau mal im Menue welcher Befehl dahintersteht und probier den aus, 
<Fuchs> schweegi: respektive lies die ~/.xsession-errors 
<neti^> nix drin
<neti^> hab jetzt 5mal geschaut:(!
<schweegi> Fuchs:der Menüeintrag verweist auf den Befehl: gksu --description /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop /usr/sbin/synaptic , Eingabe im Terminal bewirkte das ich das Passwort eingeben sollte und dann kam nichts mehr, im Terminal steht auch nichts weiter und in der xsessions dazu auch nichts (das letzte ist von 16:18)
<Fuchs> interessant 
<Fuchs> gksu auf eine beliebige Applikation funktioniert sonst? 
<Fuchs> am besten mit etwas harmlosem wie echo testen
<schweegi> habe ich noch nicht weiter getestet
<schweegi> die aktualisierungsverwaltung fehlt ebenfalls im systemverwaltungs-menü
<neti^> python erzeugt keine fehler..
<neti^> gibts doch garnicht:(!
<schweegi> Fuchs: nach eingabe von "gksu echo" kommt das Passwort-Eingabefeld und dann nichts weiter, auch wieder nicht im Terminal
<Fuchs> schweegi: das ist nicht so toll 
<Fuchs> schweegi: dann ist wohl irgendwas bei gksu tot
<Protector1981> mom
<Protector1981> gksu echo kann ja nix kommen
<Protector1981> sondern switcht ja zum prompt zurücl
<schweegi> Fuchs:  ich habe an GNOME aber nichts verändert, lediglich von kubuntu das KDE deinstalliert und ubuntu-desktop installiert, sollte doch eigentlich kein problem sein
<Fuchs> Protector1981: er sollte schon was hinten dran schreiben, ja
<Protector1981> ;)
<Fuchs> so weit habe ich eigentlich Mitdenken erwartet
<schweegi> Fuchs:  auch wenn ich Hallo dahinter schreibe passiert da nix, auch nicht in anführungsstichen.
<neti^> import MySQLdb  <--passt das eigentlich überhaupt ioder muss ich import den pfad eingeben?!
<neti^> ich glaub eher der versucht so auf import zuzugreifen und will mich umleiten
<neti^> dabei exitiert der pfad ja nicht im www vz
<neti^> wäre ein grund wieso der python händler nicht greift..
<Protector1981> gksu --debug müsste doch EIGENTLICH fehler anzeigen, falls es welche gibt
<neti^> kann das sein?!
<icetrain_> Fuchs,  ich danke es hat geklappt
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<spacecraft> neti^: ruf das alles doch mal direckt im python interpreter auf oder einfach nur "python file" und schau obs so geht
<spacecraft> und ob nun python oder der webserver dein problem sind
<schweegi> Protector1981: habe ich mal gemacht, jetzt steht auch was im terminal
<schweegi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537077/
<neti^> root@stefan-desktop:~# python /var/www/t.py
<neti^> root@stefan-desktop:~# 
<neti^> nid
<Protector1981> scheint wie passwort falsch
<neti^> ok das scheint zu klappen ne direkte ausgabe hab ich ja nicht
<Protector1981> ach
<Protector1981> no password on keyring <- ??
<spacecraft> hast du ein default password für keyring gesetzt?
<schweegi> Protector1981: mich irritiert das "no password on keyring"
<neti^> über python direkt
<schweegi> weiß ich nicht, normal macht der das doch automatisch oder nicht?
<sash_> neti^: root@? wieso?
<k1l> sash_: gute frage
<neti^> ja war eben noch eingeloggt
<spacecraft> naja er fragt dich beim ersten aufruf nach einen wenn keins da ist
<k1l> neti^: ist das nen server?
<neti^> ne
<schweegi> spacecraft: er hat mich nach nix gefragt bislang... 
<sash_> k1l: stefan-desktop ;)
<k1l> und warum bist du unter ubuntu als root?
<neti^> hab vorhin was gelöscht
<k1l> neti^: unter ubuntu benutzt man aber ncih den root account, sondern mit sudo gibt man sich rootrechte
<k1l> das produziert meist nur noch mehr fehler
<neti^> achso
<neti^> also wie gesagt das python scheint zu gehen
<spacecraft> schweegi: dann setz doch unter den einstellungen einfach ein default keyring/password
<neti^> zumindest merkert der händler nicht
<schweegi> spacecraft: meinst du in seahorse (Passwörter & Verschlüsselung) in den EInstellungen?
<spacecraft> ja
<schweegi> spacecraft: in den einstellungen kann ich nirgends ein neues defaultpasswort vergeben
<schweegi> ah moment
<sash_> was hat seahorse mit synaptic zu tun?
<bekks> Nichts.
<neti^> ich kapier das nicht also über terminal python (intepreter) läuft mein py script
<neti^> aber kaum ruf ich es über apache auf geht garnix.(!
<schweegi> spacecraft: kann nirgendwo ein default-passwort vergeben, außer unter "Passwörter:login" im Kontextmenü und da unter Passwort ändern. Habe ich gemacht, aber es ist noch immer dieselbe meldung vorhanden
<neti^> da muss doch irgendwo ein pfad fehler sein
<neti^> und wieso hat er nur probleme wenn ich die db abfrage so bei einfacher ausgabe geht ja py script
<neti^> also ist der apache richtig eingestellt
<neti^> muss also doch an diesen import mysqldb packet liegen
<bekks> "paket".
<crapman> was spricht dagegen bei einem vorkompilierten programm das quelltextverzeichnis anch /opt zu kopieren und dann einen softlink nach /usr/local/bin zu erstellen?
<Fuchs> crapman: nichts 
<crapman> Fuchs, ist das die gängige methode?
<sash_> crapman: bei einem vorkompilierten programm sollte das quelltextverzeichnis nicht dabei sin
<Fuchs> crapman: macht man sogar bei vielen Programmen (e.g. matlab, nwn, ut2004, ...) standardmaessig so
<crapman> sash_, dann halt den programm ordner
<sash_> neti^: hast du einfach nur einen apache udn willst darauf einfach irgend ein python-skript starten? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so geht
<spacecraft> evt. berechtigungen der webserver leuft ja unter seinen eigenen user und wenn du sonst schon als root arbeitest damit der interpreter keine mucken macht
<b3l> Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich auf einen Vserver eine externe Domain so nutzen kann das in irssi nicht mehr der normale hostname steht, sondern meine domain name.tld
<b3l> ich kann im wiki nicht das richtige finden
<spacecraft> log dich doch mal mit su www-data ein und probiers dann mal das script aufzurufen.
<neti^> sash_ doch wie gesagt print "hello"; geht ja
<sdx23> b3l: Mit "in irssi" meinst du wohl im Whois. Da hilft das Stichwort reverse DNS.
<schweegi> spacecraft: $ gksu --debug
<schweegi> No protocol specified
<schweegi> (gksu:5775): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<schweegi> mensch. der soltle das in eine zeile machen...
<bekks> Ohne X server kein X display...
<schweegi> ich muss eigentlich nur wissen wie ich ein neues default-passwort anlegen kann^^
<bekks> default passwort WOFÜR?
<bekks> gksu ist der total falsche Ansatz.
<sdx23> Mich würde ja ehr mal das eigentliche Problem interessieren.
<k1l> kann er das nicht öffnen, weil die rechte nicht stimmen? oder weil du da nen komisches setup mit monitoren hast?
<sash_> neti^: und was geht nicht?
<sash_> neti^: haste das skript mal?
<neti^> ttp://nopaste.info/c6765ca480.html
<neti^> http://nopaste.info/c6765ca480.html
<neti^> das ist das script
<neti^> wenn ich es unter python ausführe geht es
<schweegi>  bekks wie soll ich denn dann anfangen? ich muss doch anscheinend, wenn mir der keyring meldet er habe kein passwort, ein passwort setzen. 
<sash_> neti^: und du hast mod_python installiert? oder was genau?
<bekks> Aber garantiert nicht für den root user, was du mit gksu tun willst.
<neti^> genau sash_
<neti^> und python-mysqldb
<neti^> dann die apache2.config geändert
<neti^> wie es im wiki von unbuntu verzeichnet ist
<schweegi> bekks:  nein, für den normalen user, also mich. ich will, dass wenn ich z.B. synaptic starte, das ganze wieder funktoniert - GNOME habe ich gerade drauf, da muss das doch eigentlich out of the box gehen...
<neti^> t.py auf ner normalen ausgabe geprüft ob es geht es ging
<neti^> so kaum will ich nun auf meiner db zugreifen kommt einfach das die datei nicht gefunden werden kann auf mein server homedir
<dreamon> Verwendet hier jemand nautilus? > Ich versteh nicht wie die Suche Funktion funktioniert. Kommen immer die gleichen ergebnisse. 
<neti^> führ ich es aber unter den interpreder aus dann gibt er mir dank print die ganze ausgabe der db aus
<neti^> also das script funktioniert
<k1l> neti^: hat der apache denn auch schreibrechte auf dem verzeichnis/datei?
<sdx23> neti^: es ist exakt das genopastete Skript?
<k1l> bzw leserechte
<spacecraft> und der server kann als user www-data darauf zugreifen?
<neti^> ja ist es sdx23
<neti^> k1l ja auf /var/www hat er 0755
<sash_> neti^: und es gibt keine fehlermeldung? weder im browser noch unter /var/log?
<sdx23> neti^: das hat keine Ausgabe.
<neti^> also im apache gibt es keine fehlermeldung
<k1l> und die datei? wenn du die da reinkopiert hast hat sie deine user rechte. (oder deine rootrechte von deinem root sein eben)
<sash_> das was sdx23 sagt, ist allerdings wahr
<neti^> www-data rechte
<neti^> da ich sie ja per apache aufruf
<sash_> neti^: das skript hat keine ausgabe, wie sdx23 oben sagte
<neti^> ja aber der apache sagt ja die datei gibts nicht?
<neti^> das heißt die wird garnicht erst ausgeführt
<sash_> tippfehler in der url?
<neti^> nein
<b3l> sdx2: genau, aber wie schalte ich das ein ich kann der domain einen ptr vergeben, aber wie nimmt der server das dann an? zur zeit stehen da die nameserver des providers in der resolv.conf die domain ist extern und nur aufgeschaltet wenn ich das richtig sehe
<sash_> neti^: die liegt direkt in /var/www/?
<neti^> ja
<sash_> wenn ja, dann bitte ls -al /var/www/ in nen paste
<bekks> b3l: Du musst den Nameservereintrag auf dem Nameserver in dessen root-Zone deine Domain liegt, ändern oder ändern lassen.
<b3l> ok, danke
<neti^> hm ok laut ls bin ich nur der besitzer
<neti^> also stefan nicht www-data
<k1l> *sigh*
<sash_> -.-
<spacecraft> chmod ug+r /var/www/t.py
<sash_> was?
<bekks> spacecraft: Lesen reicht nicht. Dateien sind per default mit einer umask von 022 angelegt, von daher haben die bereits Lesezugriff.
<sash_> 755 beinhaltet lesen
<bekks> Sie haben den falschen Besitzer.
<sash_> davon mal abgesehen
<spacecraft> na dann halt chown
<neti^> -rw-r--r--  1 stefan   www-data  407 2010-11-27 17:19 tt.py
<neti^> geht dennoch nicht:(!
<k1l> neti^: t.py oder tt.py?
<neti^> hab tt nochmal erstellt
<k1l> irgendwie verdehst du da was
<dreamon> Wenn ich eine Defekte Festplatte.. Datenverlust ist kein problem, weil nichts wichtiges drauf soll. Kann man die irgendwie formatieren, so das er die defekten Stellen ausspart?
<neti^> k1l wieso?
<sdx23> neti^: www-data als besitzer. und 755 nicht 644
<k1l> achso. weil es eben noch von t.py die rede war.
<sdx23> hm, auch das, ja
<bekks> dreamon: Kann man, nur wird die dadurch nicht "undefekter".
<bekks> dreamon: Dauert auch ewig lange, und die Daten auf dem Ding sind auch nicht mehr als "sicher" anzusehen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: ich hatte mal eine mit vielen Defekten am Ende. Da hab ich einfach die letzten 100 MB nicht partitioniert.
<dreamon> Ja, ich weiß nicht wo die genau defekt ist.. wie find ich das raus. ?
<bekks> badblocks und mkfs.ext[2|3|4]
<Rochvellon> in solch einem fall bietet es sich an, eine neue festplatte zu kaufen und so teuer sind die heuer auch nicht mehr
<bekks> Mit badblocks ein Log schreiben lassen, und dieses an mkfs verfüttern.
<dreamon> Ich geb euch ja recht, aber ich hab hier viele defekte Festplatten, alle von notebooks, die mit der Zeit hops gehen. Aber im prinzip sind 99,99% noch in Ordnung.
<dreamon> bekks, Oh sowas geht.. interessant. 
<bekks> Solange eine Platte nicht 100% in Ordnung ist, ist sie als defekt anzusehen und gehört weggeschmissen.
<neti^> -rwxr-xr-x  1 www-data www-data  407 2010-11-27 17:19 tt.py
<neti^> habs so und geht dennoch nicht:(!
<sash_> neti^: immer noch "file not found?"
<dreamon> bekks, Zum Filme schauen tut dies allemal. Wenn wenn die Daten defekt sind ist auch nicht tragisch.. Aber einfach wegwerfen.. würde sie ja eh nur selten nehmen.
<neti^> ja sash
<neti^> oder ist der scriptcode nicht webbasierend?
<neti^> wobei in c gehts ja auch mit fastcgi
<sash_> dann glaub ich mittlerweile, dass da irgendwas ganz falsch ist. mach mal die index.html weg und geh so auf http://127.0.0.1 und schau, was da liegt, dann klickste drauf
<sash_> gleich kommt. "oh. die datei liegt ja in /var" oder sowas -.-
<sdx23> neti^: Shebang drin?
<sdx23> Ne, ist nicht. Jedenfalls nicht im Paste...
<neti^> [TXT]	tt.py	27-Nov-2010 17:19 	407 	 
<sdx23> Soviel zum Thema "mit nem Skript, das nur printet geht's"
<neti^> geh ich drauf das gleiche in grün
<neti^> ne
<sash_> sicher, dass das ne fehlermeldung des webservers und nich des skripts selbst ist?
<neti^> ja bei python greift ja sonst der python händler ein
<bekks> "handler".
<neti^> bei einen fehler sash_ schlägt python alarm
<neti^> das ist ja das was ich nicht kapiere
<sdx23> As i said: Ohne Shebang, kein Python. Selbst wenn's mit "python skript.py" geht, mit "./skript.py" geht's nicht und dem Sever dann ebenfalls nicht. Wobei, in dem Falle müsste er es als Text interpretieren und einfach ausgeben.
<neti^> ja selbst mit  #!/usr/bin/env python
<neti^> geht es nicht
<floogy> neti^, Einen python handler hast Du aber definiert?
<neti^> ne
<floogy> neti^, Vielleicht gibt's noch ein Leerzeichen im Dateinamen, hm? Weißt Du ob die Meldung von python oder apache kommt?
<neti^> denke apache
<floogy> Im apache error log ebernfalls zu sehen?
<bekks> Das ist ja auch kein brauchbarer Shebang.
<bekks> #!/usr/bin/python wäre einer.
<neti^> auch nicht bekks
<neti^> oder stimmt mein sourcecode nicht?
<neti^> das der wie gesagt nicht webtauglich ist
<neti^> http://nopaste.info/a39177280f.html
<neti^> so hab ich den
<Protector1981> lol Softwarecenter hat echt nen derben Fehler :D Ultraedit: Lizenz: unbekannt Preis: kostenlos...stimmt garnicht :D
<neti^> oh mist den falschen gepostet also den shebang hab ich schon wie du esgesagt hast modifiziert
<jokrebel> cu
<floogy> neti^, Hast Du einen python handler definiert und einen SciptAlias?
<neti^> nein
<neti^> wie geht das ?
<floogy> Du nutzt python per cgi?
<floogy> ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/path/to/apache2/cgi-bin/"
<floogy> neti^, Ah, Du nimmst  mod_python?
<neti^> ja
<neti^> genau floggy
<floogy> http://www.modpython.org/live/current/doc-html/hand-pub-alg-trav.html
<floogy> http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/python-in-apache2-mit-mod_python-debian-etch-einbetten/
<shetlandpony> floogy's url: http://tinyurl.com/3aj9qs6 | HowtoForge Linux Tutorials  >> Python in Apache2 mit mod_python (Debian Etch) einbetten
<floogy> Dein Skript darf auch nicht mit einem '_' anfangen.
<emryz> hallo :) frage: gibt es für ubuntu ein programm um bspw. den weißabgleich der webcam zu ändern, die belcihtungszeit etc? in windows gabs dieses standart-config-tool für webcams, bräuchte nur das ubuntu-pendant, wenn es das gibt.
<neti^> floggn genau nach der anleitung von howtoforge hab ich befolgt
<floogy> debug on?
<Fuchs> emryz: cheese und kamoso koennen es, aber die Einstellungen sind nicht dauerhaft 
<emryz> ok, danke fuchs. probier das mal mit kamoso, cheese hab ich schon ausprobiert
<neti^> ja
<neti^> ist an
<neti^> nur ich lass es wie gesagt mit den mod_python loaden nicht mit cgi
<floogy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91101&page=2
<floogy> neti^, Bist Du Dir sicher in der Directory Directive den richtigen Pfad anzugeben?
<neti^> moment
<floogy> neti^, Und was ist mit def index(req): in der python-Datei? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5014534&postcount=20
<neti^> das geht 
<neti^> floggy
<neti^> hab ich schon vorher getest bevor ich hier reinkam
<floogy> http://www.modpython.org/live/mod_python-3.2.8/doc-html/tut-what-it-do.html
<vivid10> hallo
<floogy> Setz das in Deinem python skript doch mal ein.
<floogy> hi vivid10 
<vivid10> ich habe mir heute einen neuen rechner gekauft (athlon x2 250 mit geforce 9500gt) und möchte nun ubuntu installieren. leider bleibt mein monitor schwarz. an meinem laptop hat der monitor funktioniert. wo könnte das problem liegen?
<DukePyrolator> monitor eingeschaltet? 
<DukePyrolator> richtig angeschlossen?
<floogy> Wackler?
<vivid10> klar, der monitor ist die ganze zeit an. am laptop und an einem anderen desktop-rechner hat er funktioniert
<DukePyrolator> evtl. schaltet auch die graka in einen modus der vom monitor nicht angezeigt werden kann?
<floogy> Siehst Du das BIOS opder Meldung der Grafikkarte?
<vivid10> ich sehe nichts, auch kein bios. der pc wurde zusammengebaut gekauft. 
<DukePyrolator> uhm
<DukePyrolator> hast du zwei grafikkarten-ausgänge? also eine onboard und eine richtige graka?
<floogy> BIOS beep-codes?
<DukePyrolator> an welchem ist der monitor angeschlossen?
<sash_> vga-ausgang des motherboars deaktiviert, nimm den der grafikkarte
<DukePyrolator> ansonsten mal den rechner aufschrauben und schauen ob die graka richtig drinnen steckt 
<vivid10> das problem ist nun, dass ich meine ubuntu-cd nicht mehr aus dem laufwerk kriege, weil der rechner kurz nach dem hochfahren davon bootet. nur die ausgabe auf dem monitor ist nicht zu sehen
<DukePyrolator> lass die doch im laufwerk
<DukePyrolator> oder drücke reset und dann mach schnell das laufwerk auf 
<neti^> jap ich schon floggy
<neti^> geht dennoch nicht
<neti^> hm naja egal morgen nochmal mit beschäftigen
<floogy> neti^, sorry, ich muss passen, lies aber mal die tuts von modpython.org.
<neti^> ja
<neti^> hab ich auhc vor danke aber trotzdem das du helfen wolltest
<neti^> der fehler find ich persönlich unlogisch
<neti^> entweder muss ich irgendwo noch direkte pfade eingeben..
<vivid10> problem gelöst, sash_ du hattest recht
<neti^> oder evnetuell vll doch python configen
<floogy> neti^, hier noch ein windows tut zum thema, musst Du Dir entsprechend zurechtbiegen (auch apache 1.x)
<floogy> http://www.hib-wien.at/leute/wurban/informatik/cgi/index.html
<floogy> Ach sorry cgi
<neti^> danke ich werd es mir mal anschauen
<RomD> verwendet hier zufällig jemand zattoo? bei mir geht das programm seit paar tagen nicht mehr.
<RomD> startet und hängt dann mit 92% cpu-auslastung
<vivid10> ich bin gerade im BIOS meines neuen rechners, die IDE-festplatte ist angeschlossen, wird aber nicht erkannt
<bekks> ,ot? vivid10 
<shetlandpony> vivid10: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<vivid10> ja etwas ot
<bekks> Komplett sogar.
<vivid10> naja, ich versuche, ubuntu zu installieren
<bekks> Aber nicht im BIOS.
<bekks> Daher OT.
<vivid10> ubuntu soll auf der IDE platte laufen, weil auf der SATA demnächst win draufkommt, deswegen
<tm> vivid10: dein problem hat doch gar nichts mit ubuntu zu tun, du möchtest ubuntu installieren, wenn deine ide platte läuft. momentan läuft sie aber nicht, deswegen OT ;)
<floogy> omg
<vivid10> jetzt eine frage zu ubuntu: ich möchte ubuntu auf einem amd x2 250 und einer 500 gb platte installieren. ich möchte /home auf einer separaten partition packen. wie groß soll ich die systempartition wählen? wie groß die SWAP-Partition?
<Fuchs> Swap: wenn Du Suspend to disk willst: etwas groesser als RAM. Sonst: 1-4 GB sind mehr als ausreichend
<dauerflucher> system 15GB
<Fuchs> Systempartition: kommt darauf an, ob Du viele unsinnig grosse Pakete wie z.B. Spiele installieren willst 
<vivid10> ich habe 4 GB RAM, wenn ich suspend-to-disk nutzen möchte, wie viel sollte ich dann für SWAP wählen? sind 12 GB für die systempartition ausreichend? oder lieber etwas mehr wählen?
<bekks> vivid10: 4GB.
<dauerflucher> vivid10: im normalfall sollte man mit / ~10GB hinkommen
<bekks> Für Swap 4GB, 12GB für / sollten reichen.
<dauerflucher> vivid10: wenn du den platz überhast, dann kannste die root-partition auch einfach so groß machen, wie die gesamten paketquellen… dann bist du absolut auf der sicheren seite
<dauerflucher> wie weit das sinnvoll ist, sei aber mal dahingestellt
<vivid10> dauerflucher, das war ein schlechter witz
<dauerflucher> vivid10: auf 'ner 500GB platte 30-40 GB für die root-partition einzurichten, ist durchaus möglich
<bekks> Aber Platzverschwendung.
<vivid10> klar ist es möglich, aber ist es realistisch, dass ich irgendwann den platz ausreizen werde?
<bekks> vivid10: Nein.
<bekks> vivid10: ~10GB für / reichen.
<dauerflucher> vivid10: wie ich schon sagte, wie weit das sinnvoll ist, sei dahingestellt
<Kojiro_AK> ,paste? 
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<vivid10> ok
<dauerflucher> bekks: liege ich damit überhaupt richtig ~30GB für die paketquellen zu veranschlagen?
<vivid10> andere frage: ich hatte auf meinem alten rechner, der jetzt kaputt ist, auch ubuntu und möchte die daten von dort sichern. dort hatte ich aber eine verschlüsselte partition....
<bekks> dauerflucher: Keine Ahnung.
<vivid10> wie kann ich nun auf diese daten zugreifen?
<bekks> Entschlüsseln und runterkopieren.
<ppq> vivid10, platte einbauen, mit cryptsetup (siehe manpage und ubuntuusers wiki) öffnen, ggf. noch lvm einrichten (siehe wiki), mounten, kopieren
<vivid10> wie geht denn entschlüsseln? ich bin gerade über die ubuntu live-cd drin
<bekks> vivid10: Steht im Wiki zB.
<vivid10> wahrscheinlich muss ich auch noch dem damaligen code irgendwo parat haben, oder?
<ppq> natürlich
<vivid10> ich glaube, ich hatte den code als txt unter /home gespeichert
<ppq> auf der verschlüsselten platte?
<vivid10> vielleicht kann ich meinen jetzigen rechner von der alten platte booten, dann müsste ich wenigstens an den code kommen....
<vivid10> ppq, ja. ist vermutlich kein intelligenter schritt gewesen
<ppq> *hust*
<ppq> das ist wie auto abschließen, schlüssel drinlassen und tür zumachen
<vivid10> ok, der vergleich trifft es wahrscheinlich
<ppq> du hast ihn dann doch bei jedem boot eingeben müssen, er fällt dir bestimmt noch ein ;)
<vivid10> was wäre der richtige umgang gewesen? den code ausdrucken und sicher aufbewahren?
<ppq> das oder einfach merken.
<vivid10> nein, ich habe beim booten nichts eingeben müssen
<ppq> ah, dann ist dein system gar nicht vollverschlüsselt, sondern nur dein home-verzeichnis?
<vivid10> ich habe meinen rechner von der alten platte gestartet und mich als user eingeloggt
<vivid10> ppq, ja wohl nur mein /home verzeichnis
<ppq> dann ist jetzt die frage, womit das verschlüsselt ist. hast du bei der installation "home verschlüsseln" angekreuzt?
<vivid10> ppq, das weiß ich nicht mehr genau. ich sehe jetzt aber in meinem /home verzeichnis die datei mit dem verschlüsselungspasswort
<vivid10> ich habe ein cat drüberlaufen lassen, da kommt ein code mit 16-20 zeichen raus
<ppq> die verschlüsselung ist absolut sinnlos 
<vivid10> warum ist sie sinnlos?
<ppq> weil man einfach so an den schlüssel kommt
<vivid10> nein, ich komme nur an den schlüssel, wenn ich mich erfolgreich einloggen kann
<vivid10> und mein login ist ja passwortgeschützt
<ppq> ah, dein home wird also beim einloggen entschlüsselt
<ppq> das ist vermutlich ecryptfs. jedenfalls, wenn du das bei der installation so angekreuzt hast. lies mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs das dürfte dir helfen
<vivid10> denke ich mal. ich kenne mich mit verschlüsseln gar nicht aus. ich habe damals irgendwas bei der installation angeklickt, was in meinen augen als sinnvoll erschien
<vivid10> zumindest kommt man von außerhalb nicht an mein home-verzeichnis, das ist schon mal etwas
<ppq> ja, nur leider nicht so gut, wenn auch du nicht rankommst ;)
<ppq> naja, lies mal den wiki artikel, dort ist beschrieben wie du an deine daten kommst
<vivid10> ok, ich werde den artikel lesen und mich dann wieder melden
<beaver74> bekks: Sollte bei 4GB RAM die SWAP nicht etwas größer sein als 4GB damit die Suspend-to-Disk Daten dort abgelegt werden können? Oder sollten die Daten an anderer Position als auf SWAP liegen?
<bekks> beaver74: Nein.
<bekks> Man kann auch einfach 6GB SWAP nehmen und sollte keine Probleme haben.
<bekks> Oder 8GB. Ist bei 500GB auf der Platte ja eh egal.
<beaver74> ja, schon, aber 4GB SWAP um StD von 4GB RAM abzulegen ist zu wenig
<Gharim> bekks: habe ich bisher immer so gehalten und nie probleme bezueglich swap und suspend to disk gehabt
<Gharim> bekks: einfach 1.5xRAM und gut ist
<PBeck> hi
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<MisterX> kann ich rhythmbox dazu bringen, einige unterordner bei der archivierung zu ignorieren?
<PBeck> hi :)
<theevilone> nabend
<theevilone> ne frage, wie kann ich nautilus so einstellen, dass er mir die listenansicht auf 30% für alle ordner übernimmt ?
<theevilone> jemand ne ahnung ?
<theevilone> und ich hätte noch ne frage, wenn ich kein compiz aktiviert hab und nur normale visuelle effekte hab, wo kann ich dann themes runterladen ? brauch ich da GTK 1.x, GTK 2.x ? 
<drc_> theevilone: sollte gehen... in den optionen kannste die standardansicht und den standardzoom für jede ansicht einstellen
<theevilone> in welchen optionen ?
<drc_> von nautilus, logischerweise
<theevilone> ich stell immer bei ansicht auf listenansicht, aber er merkt es sich nicht für alle ordner
<theevilone> ach jetzt hab ichs
<theevilone> danke!
<drc_> und: wenn du kein compiz benutzt, brauchst du themes für metacity... gtk2-themes sind nur die buttons etc, aber nicht die titelleisten
<theevilone> ok, vielen dank
<apollo13> was ist den bei dvds ein halbwegs aktueller kopierschutz?
<drc_> ,ot? apollo13 
<apollo13> yikes, falscher channel, hier beginnen zu viele mit #ubuntu^^
<drc_> hmpf, bot nicht da... dann eben so: das ist eher ne frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<drc_> =)
<hudo> kann das sein, dass icq-accounts mit pidgin 2.7.5 grad wieder nicht funktioniert ?
<Aragon> hudo, bei mir läuft alles rund, hab mich gerade auch noch mal neu bei ICQ eingeloggt.
<hudo> hm, komisch, auf der icq seite selber kann ich mich einloggen, ueber pidgin gehts nicht
<hudo> also am Passwort liegts auch nicht ;)
<x1o> hey, warum sollte ich auf maverick von karmic wechseln?
<Frickelpit> ?
<Frickelpit> woher sollen wir das wissen?
<k1l> x1o: passt dir die antwort im offtopic nicht?  (da gehört die frage eh hin)
<drc__> warum sollte man sowas generell machen wollen? 2 versionen zurück? o0
<hudo> x1o, zum experimentieren ? Oder aus Langeweile ? Oder um ein System zu haben, da sicherheitstechnisch uptodate ist ?
<ring1> gibt es eine möglichkeit in nautilus bestimmte orte zu verstecken? mich stört der lvm2 eintrag
<ring1> dieser bringt mir auch nichts, da es sich hierbei um mein root, home und swap handelt, welche natürlich alle gemoutet sind
<eisfuchs> guten abend
<eisfuchs> wie kann ich ein Ausfgeführtes update einer neuern version wieder rückgängig machen?
<Fuchs> eisfuchs: ein Paket oder mehrere? 
<eisfuchs> mehrere ubuntu 10.04 auf 10.10
<Fuchs> nicht
<Fuchs> nicht ohne backup oder sehr grosse Schwierigkeiten 
<serenity> Schaue bitte ins Topic. Hier gibt es keinen Support. Dieser Channel ist für alle Belange rund um ubuntuusers.de #ubuntu-de ist der richtige Channel für solche Anliegen. Danke. 
<Fuchs> serenity: schau mal in welchem Kanal wir sind, danke. 
<serenity> oh, sorry
<Frickelpit> lol
<serenity> habe meine Tabs neu angeordnet
<Frickelpit> ,fail serenity
<Frickelpit> hoppla
<Rochvellon> lol
<Fuchs> eisfuchs: mach am besten ein Backup der Daten und spiel es neu auf. Alles andere ist Murks, der im Zweifelsfalle schief laeuft
<eisfuchs> dachte schon ^^ nach dem update hab ich probleme mit der enegieverwaltung
<eisfuchs> leider ist es dafür zu spät für das backup
<Fuchs> eisfuchs: vielleicht laesst sich auch das Problem beheben. Was geht denn nicht? 
<eisfuchs> die energieverwaltung wurde nciht richtig installiert bitte wenden sie sich an ihren system administrator
<Rochvellon> eisfuchs, du brauchst im grunde nur ~ und /etc zu sichern und nach der installation wieder einzuspielen
<Fuchs> eisfuchs: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2626392/ 
<eisfuchs> Danke Rochvellon das hilft teilweise wie komme ich an das verzeichniss wenn das betriebssystem nicht mehr komplett bootet?
<Rochvellon> eisfuchs: ja, du kannst beispielsweise mit einer live-cd starten und dein laufwerk entsprechend mounten
<eisfuchs> Danke fuchs das hilft auf jedenfall weiter nur noch das problem wie bekomme ich das terminal bei nicht abgeschlossenen bootvorgang? 
<Fuchs> eisfuchs: Du koenntest ein chroot machen von einem livesystem aus 
<Fuchs> ,chroot? eisfuchs 
<Fuchs> ach, das pony ist weg. 
<eisfuchs> sry blutiger buntu anfänger
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD  << da, eisfuchs 
<Fuchs> und sobald Du dann in dem System bist, dann kannst Du den Befehl ausprobieren
<eisfuchs> super danke fuchs werds gleich mal ausprobieren
<Rochvellon> eisfuchs: das ist vllt. auch noch interessant für dich: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/energieverwaltung-funktioniert-nicht/
<eisfuchs> das habe ich schon halbwegs mitbekommen dass die energieverwaltung bei laptops durchaus spinnt da werde ich dann wohl auf den tipp von rochvellon zurückgreifen udn wieder 10.04 einspielen
<Fuchs> eisfuchs: erst mal das probieren
<Fuchs> eisfuchs: wenn das schief laeuft, kannst Du immer noch zurueck 
<DonKrawallo> moin
<eisfuchs> vielen dank nochmal für die hilfe namensfetter fuchs :-)
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> vetter bitte, ich habe extra abgenommen :) 
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<serenity> Fuchs: deine Zähne zwangen dich dazu
<eisfuchs> nur kein falscher neid bis später werde mich melden wenns funktioniert hat
<_T4b_> Kann mir schnell Jemand den Befehl sagen, mit dem man die oberste, bzw. unterste Zeile von etwas ausgeben kann?
<_T4b_> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, gibt's irgendwo eine Übersicht mit den wichtigsten Befehlen wie diesem, wo man so Zeugs schnell nachschlagen kann?
<Fuchs> tail und head 
<Fuchs> google ist Dein Freund, gibt es reihenweise 
<Fuchs> Linux cheatsheet oder so eingeben
<_T4b_> Fuchs: Danke.
<_T4b_> Ich schau mal.
<Fuchs> ach, und sowohl tail wie auch head haben die -n <integer> option, die suchst Du. 
<_T4b_> Ja, hätte ich sogar noch gewusst, nur den Namen der Befehle wollten mir auf Teufel komm raus nicht mehr einfallen. ^^
<eisfuchs> habe nun das dementsprechnde 64 bit livesystem von ubuntu 10.10 geladen leider haut das mit chroot nicht so hin wies beschreiben ist
<Fuchs> was heisst das in einer Fehlermeldung? 
<eisfuchs> beim mounten no such file oder directory bzw beim chrootcannot change root directory
<Fuchs> Du solltest die Platte schon anpassen, dass es auf Deine zutrifft
<Fuchs> das Wiki kann nicht erraten, welches Geraet bei Dir welches ist
<eisfuchs> wobei ich über orte auf das installierte system zugreifen kann und auch home und etc sichern kann
<Fuchs> dann schau mal, auf welcher Platte das installierte System liegt
<Fuchs> die musst Du angeben
<Fuchs> kannst die natuerlich auch damit einbinden
<eisfuchs> wollte ich gerade aber der partittionsmanager auf dme livesystem hat sich aufgehängt genauso wie sich der firefox nicht starten lässt 
<eisfuchs> komtte systemaufhängung
<eisfuchs> ich glaube es ist doch sinnvoller wieder auf 10.04 umzusteigen
<eisfuchs> reicht es etc und home einfach zu kopieren und ind die dementsprechende ordner wieder einzufügen?
<Fuchs> am besten so Kopieren, dass die Rechte erhalten bleiben
<eisfuchs> das heisst?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen  << lesen
<bucknasty> Ich habe eine grundlegende Frage: Man soll ja services (wie z.b. nginx oder php) so wenig rechte wie möglich geben. Gibt es eine allgemeine Strategie?
<bucknasty> Also z.b. unter root installieren und dann für jeden service einen usernamen vergeben mit weniger rechten
<eisfuchs> ok verstanden und dass muss ich jetzt praktisch über das livesystem mit meinem alten verzeicchniss auf ein externes speichermedium durchführen?
<bucknasty> oder ist es für jeden service spezifisch, sprich, muss ich für jeden service unterschiedliche rechte für unterschiedliche files setzen?
<basti> was für einen entpacker benutzt denn nautilus? es ist nämlich ziemlich ärgerlich, dass dieser nicht mit umlauten klarkommt. wenn ich unrar benutze funktioniert alles ohne "ungültige kodierung". oder gibt es eine andere möglichkeit das problem zu lösen?
<Rochvellon> basti ich habe mir gestern peazip (nicht in den quellen enthalten), installiert
<basti> das muss dann wohl über scripte oä eingebunden werden. ich möchte halt das normale menu von nautilus nutzen, ohne diesen umlaute ärger. sollte ja nicht so schwer zu lösen sein, wenn unrar das so auch kann. aber anscheinend brät sich nautilus eine extrawurst.
<eisfuchs> hab nach nem restart nocheinmal versucht mit chroot via livecd den gnome power manager mit apt- get zu installieren fehlermeldung unable to resolve host ubuntu
<spacecraft> vor dem chroot die resolv.conf ins chroot verzeichnis kopieren "cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/chroot/etc"
<gumpert345> hi, ich habe mediatomb installiert, kann ich irgendwie manuell einstellen dass der service als letztes gestartet wird?
<thunkee> wie bootet 10.10 habe kein /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gumpert345> grub.cfg
<Frickelpit> mit der /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<k1l> ,grub2? thunkee 
<gumpert345> update-grub
<k1l> thunkee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> nimm dir die zeit um dich einzulesen. grub 2 konfiguriert man anders als den alten grub. wenn man es einmal verstanden hat ists auch genausoleicht
<thunkee> all: hab schon danke grub.cfg hat geholfen
<Frickelpit> hoffentlich hast du die ersten zeilen der datei auch beachtet
<thunkee> kenn das mit /etc und os-prober und update-grub hatte nur die falsche support site offen da stands noch mit menu.lst
<thunkee> hmm diese sekunde wartezeit macht dual boot nicht einfacher :)
<gumpert345> mhm kann man upstart irgendwie nen befehl geben die boot reihenfolge neu zu bestimmen?
<sdx23> gumpert345: weil?
<gumpert345> ach mediatomb startet wohl bevor eth0 bereit ist und funktioniert dann nicht mehr
<gumpert345> das einzige in die richtung das ich gefunden habe ist das hier: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470055&page=3 aber ich versteh nicht genau was es macht
<Rochvellon> gumpert345: ändere das runlevel von mediatomp
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/upstart
<sdx23> sinniger wäre die Abhängigkeiten zu ändern, die klassischen Runlevel will upstart ja gerade vermeiden.
<gumpert345> das problem is, dass ich mir das im wiki schon durchgelesen habe, aber einfach nicht blick wies geht
<Rochvellon> oder sich ein kleines script schreiben, dass mediatomb erst dann gestartet werden darf, wenn eth0 gestartet ist
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-28
<sdx23> Genau dafür ist upstart da.
<sdx23> im upstart-skript vom mediatomb beim "start on" ein net-device-up
<sdx23> dazu, dann sollte das genau so tun, wie gewünscht.
<gumpert345> aber in der normalen /etc/init gibts kein skript f?r mediatomb
<sdx23> ah, das heißt du startest das wie?
<gumpert345> das wei? ich ja leider nicht 
<k1l> steht doch im wiki artikel
<sdx23> /etc/init.d/mediatomb # magst du den Inhalt davon bitte in nen Nopaste geben?
<gumpert345> "MediaTomb wird automatisch beim Hochfahren des Computers gestartet." Naja aber das sagt ja nichts aus
<Rochvellon> gumpert345: schau mal in /etc/init.d
<gumpert345> http://pastebin.ca/2004223 hier ist es
<gumpert345> init.d ist wieder systemv und nicht upstart, oder?
<sdx23> l.14 - network steht schon drin.
<gumpert345> wo?
<sdx23> in deinem Paste.
<gumpert345> das find ich jetzt gar nicht
<sdx23> Zeile 14
<gumpert345> ah jetzt
<gumpert345> was ich in /etc/init.d/ gefunden habe ist ein symlink network-interface auf /lib/init/upstart-job kann es das sein?
<sdx23> Kann das was sein?
<sdx23> Im Init-Skript steht die Abhängigkeit drin, ich würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn die nicht beachtet wird.
<sdx23> Hm, vermutlich wird es in der Tat erst nach Netzwerk gestartet. Allerdings wird das benötigte Netzwerkinterface bei dir nicht vom Netzwerk gestartet.
<sdx23> Sondern vom Netzwerkmanager, ja? Dann braucht nicht zu wundern, dass das nicht geht.
<gumpert345> ich betreib den als server als kein gnome und kein kde
<gumpert345> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=534504 hier wird etwas ?hnliches gesagt
<sdx23> k, und wie wird das Netzwerkinterface verwaltet? Und was für eines(Kabel, WLAN)?
<gumpert345> kabel intel 
<sdx23> und steht in der /etc/network/interfaces?
<gumpert345> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<sdx23> klingt in Ordnung.
<gumpert345> ansonsten funktioniert auch alles, also samba vdr lighttpd usw
<sdx23> Ich würd' testweise mal ne feste IP versuchen.
<gumpert345> wie sieht die /etc/network/interfaces dann aus?
<sdx23> ,interfaces? gumpert345 
<sdx23> ach, der Bot ist ja weg. Naja, siehe Wiki-Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<gumpert345> naja jetzt kommt in der log keine meldung mehr zur eth0 die fehler sind aber gleich geblieben
<k1l> fehler?
<gumpert345> MediaTomb cannot be reached! please check if the server is still runnign, das sagt die mediatomb webseite auf meinem server
<k1l> ja läuft der server denn?
<gumpert345> jo ich lass mir gerade tv von ihm streamen und mich auf der mediatomb webseite meines servers kann ich mich auch einloggen
<k1l> ähm was denn jetzt?
<gumpert345> na ich sch?tz mal dass das webfrontend l?uft und der eigentliche server nicht
<k1l> schau mal nach ob der mediatomb server läuft
<gumpert345> wie kann ich das machen?
<k1l> ps ax | grep -i media
<gumpert345> http://pastebin.ca/2004244
<k1l> läuft der mit wlan oder lan?
<gumpert345> lan
<k1l> gumpert345: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediatomb/+bug/212441/comments/15
<k1l> wobei aber der error mit dme network ja nicht mehr kommt oder?
<gumpert345> ne der kommt nimmer
<k1l> und der mediatomb server läuft ja
<k1l> nur die webgui nicht
<gumpert345> das muss ich schnell ausprobieren
<gumpert345> muss ich das einfach nur in die erste zeile reinschreiben?
<k1l> gumpert345: nein, der mediatomb server läuft doch
<gumpert345> ja aber ich brauch ja das webgui um den vdr hinzuzuf?gen
<k1l> mit ff scheint es da wohl nen bug zu geben. google nochmal die fehlermeldung die du bekommst. da hatte ich eben was gefunden.
<k1l> ich gehe nun. viel erfolg noch
<gumpert345> wow
<gumpert345> kil vielen dank mim safari gehts
<x1o> gibt es einen guten weg, doppelte mp3s zu identifizieren? fslint erzeugt so weit ich weiß viele false positives, bspw bei hörbüchern etc...
<dAnjou> x1o: 100% identische?
<dAnjou> falls ja, nimm was mit checksummen berechnung
<dAnjou> dauert zwar lange, aber du machst das ja nicht oft
<x1o> fslint
<x1o> macht ja checksum
<dAnjou> x1o: du kannst davon ausgehen, dass dateien mit selber checksumme zu 99,999999% denselben inhalt haben
<x1o> kommt doch drafu an welche checksum, ich glaub fslint nimmt ne billige methode, damits schneller geht
<sdx23> x1o: was du glaubst spielt halt keine Rolle. fslint macht das schon richtig, falls nicht, hast du's falsch bedient. Und nein: gleiche Länge, Hardlinks ausschließen, md5 über erste 4K, md5 über alles, sha1 über alles ist definitiv keine "billige methode"
<dAnjou> besonders sha1 nicht
<x1o> mmh ok
<dAnjou> und selbst md5 nicht
<sdx23> ansonsten gäb's auch noch fdupes, was aber i.A. auch nichts anderes tut.
<x1o> ich hatte das aber wirklich mal, dass ich käptnblaubär als hörspiel hatte
<x1o> und er total viele falsch zusammengelegt hatte, halt nur von den hörspielen aber immerhin
<dAnjou> wenn da zwei summen gleich sind bei unterschiedlichem inhalt würd ich mir sorgen machen
<x1o> und ich habs wirlich überprüft weil ich es sonst schamlos benutzt hate
<x1o> und mir nie sorgen gemacht hattte
<x1o> das war aber ein schock
<x1o> dass der verschiedene tracks des hörbuchs gleichgesetzt hatte
<dAnjou> dann benutz halt nur die checksummen als kriterium
<x1o> was macht er denn noch?
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, was du noch so eingestellt hast (ich hab fslint auch noch nie benutzt)
<x1o> da kann man nix einstellen bezpglich duplikate
<x1o> schon gut ich habs trotzdem mit fslint gemacht und es waren nur offensichtliche duplikate...
<sdx23> fdupes macht am Ende noch nen byte-to-byte Check, wenn dich das beruhig. Andererseits möchte ich die Hörbücher sehen, die gleiche MD5 _und_ SHA1 Hashes haben...
<germ86> Guten Morgen
<fornext> kvm läuft soweit recht flott und virtualisiert ein ubuntu system mit gui. Aber die Maussteuerung ist zu langsam und hängt ständig. Dadurch nicht benutzbar. Ist das normal?
<fornext> im Vollbild- und Fenstermode jedesmal das gleiche.
<tm> fornext: im freenode-netzwerk gibt es einen #kvm channel, vielleicht solltest du da mal nachfragen, bei mir ist die mausgeschwindigkeit wie unter der "normalen" desktop umgebung, vorher würde ich aber mal in die logs schauen ob da nicht was drin steht (host-/gastrechner)
<fornext> tm, thx
<tm> np
<pog> Wie werden die Port-Nrn im Browser auf den Proxyserver geleitet?  also  site.tld:81 wenn z.B. der Proxy fuer http localhost:8123 waere.
<pog> (bin grad dran, Proxyserver und ihre Funkion genauer anzuschauen:-)
<pog> wie kann ich einen Proxy testen? wenn ff findet er sein nicht ansprechbar.
<tm> ,geldud? pog
<shetlandpony> Sorry tm, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber geldud
<tm> ,geduld? pog 
<shetlandpony> pog: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<fornext> tm, die Lösung war der zusätzliche Parameter: -usbdevice tablet
<tm> fornext: na dann viel spass mit kvm :)
<fornext> man merkt kaum einen unterschied zu normalen Anwendunge :))
<pog> fornext: ein Freund von mir hat einen Server2003 mit kvm virtualisert, lief gut.
<fornext> ich habe hier ein Programm, das es nur in 32Bit für Linux gibt. Habe es nicht installiert bekommen und hoffe, dass es jetzt mit einem 32Bit-Ubuntu läuft. Letzter Ausweg wäre dann die Windowsversion, aber ob mein OEM-XP laufen wird, zweifele ich mal an.
<pog> fornext: wenn man es nicht automatisch aktiviert werden kann, ich wartete schon STunden in der Hotline.
<pog> fornext: was moechtest Du denn zum laufen bekommen?
<fornext> http://smarttech.com/us/Support/Browse+Support/Download+Form?download=SMARTNotebook10_2SoftwareOnlyLinux
<shetlandpony> fornext's url: http://tinyurl.com/2vtgoch | Download Form - SMART Technologies
<tm> fornext, pog - joint bitte den #ubuntu-de-offtopic channel wenn ihr plaudern möchtet, merci :)
<fornext> upps, sorry
<pog> wie kann man im XFCE ein Menupunkt in die Hauptleiste einbinden, wenn dies bei einer Software nicht automatisch geschieht?
<KojiroAK> pog: .local/share/applications
<KojiroAK> pog: Am besten kopierst eins aus /usr/share/appplications und passt es an.
<pog> werde da mal die virtuelle Tastatur reinhaengen, da Maus immer noch funkionierte. Ko
<pog> danke KojiroAK
<manuela> hallo
<jokrebel> hi
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> Wenn man bei KDE mittels KPackageKit aktuallisiert, gibts auch einen Details-Button. Wenn man den drückt, kommt aber nicht wie bei Gnome eine Art Terminalfenster wo dann genau zu sehen ist, was passiert - sondern lediglich noch ein 2ter Fortschrittsbalken. ;-/
<leszek> jokrebel: ist halt packagekit 
<leszek> unter gnome mit packagekit hast du das gleiche, es abstrahiert ja quasi vom eigentlichen im System genutzten paketmanager
<bekks> Man kann ja auch synaptic unter kde nutzen.
<jokrebel> ja schon - aber wenn ich schon automatisch auf anstehende Aktualisierungen hingewiesen werde ist es IMHO sehr unelegant dann erst mal das "eine" schließen zu müssen um dann das "andere" aufzurufen - prüfen zu lassen - um dann auszuführen. Da wär ja dann ein apt-get oder aptitude noch besser.
<bekks> Dann benutz halt aptitude.
<BigPapaJ> moin
<BigPapaJ> Wie lösche ich Update-Packete unter ubuntu? 
<bekks> synaptic benutzen.
<bekks> oder aptitude remove/purge paketname
<Frickelpit> und es heißt Pakete, nicht Packete
<jokrebel> könnte man nich auch die Gnome-Aktualisierungs-Verwaltung unter KDE benutzen?
<BigPapaJ> jokrebel: solange beides installiert ist sicher.
<BigPapaJ> jokrebel: ich hab hier die e16 (nackt) laufen - im Hintergrund noch die KDE-Libs installiert und voila: k3b und ktorrent sind meine freunde.
<floogy> moin
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<pog> wie kann ich sehen, was zu Begin aufgestsartet wird (serverdienste) und die allenalls aus oder einschalten?
<bekks> "aufgestartet"?
<bekks> ,Dienste? pog 
<shetlandpony> pog, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> ist es in xchat irgendwie machbar, nicht nur einen user zu ignorieren, sondern auch jede zeile, in der dieser angesprochen wird? zusammenhangslosen aussagen verwirren dann doch ein bisschen
<ppq> -n
<bekks>  /ignore -replies nickname
<floogy> pog,  initctl list und initctl status Jobname : http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Schneller-booten-mit-Upstart-844394.html
<ppq> danke, bekks 
<floogy> Wie hebt man das ignore wieder auf?
<ppq> nein, das geht nicht: Unbekanntes Argument 'hier-der-nickname' ignoriert. Benutzung: IGNORE <Maske> <Typen> <Optionen>     Maske    - Hostmaske, die zu ignorieren ist, z.B.: *!*@*.aol.com      Typen    - Datentypen, die zu ignorieren sind, einer oder alle von:      PRIV, CHAN, NOTI, CTCP, DCC, INVI, ALL       Optionen - NOSAVE, QUIET   xchat scheint das nicht zu beherrschen
<bekks> irssi kann das. :)
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: also ich mach da immer ignore auf den user und auf nen regexp seines nicks. besser also nur auf replies zu triffern, find ich.
<BigPapaJ> irssi is halt n RICHTIGER irc-client... 
<Wedelwolf> wär das nich für ot?
<floogy> irc?
<Wedelwolf> Is ja nich Ubuntubezogen?
<floogy> Was bedeutet nosave bei ignore?
<pcundco> wie instalirt man tar.gz pakete?
<floogy> pcundco, kommt drauf an
<pcundco> wo drauf?
<_Koegs> was drin ist
<floogy> pcundco, Wenns nicht von slackware o.ä. kommt und mit alien gewandelt werden kann, erst mal entpacken und gucken, ob es binaries oder source enthält.
<jokrebel> .oO( …und eigentlich will man das normalerweise nicht )
<LetoThe2nd> pcundco: nimms lieber aus der paketverwaltung.
<jokrebel> genau…
<pcundco> ist da aber nicht drin 
<LetoThe2nd> pcundco: dann sprich zu uns, welches magische teil das ist.
<pcundco> bei mir ist ein ordner drin
<floogy> pcundco, eigentlich guckt man ob man das Paket als deb findet: apt-cache search paketname
<floogy> pcundco, Man guckt auch ob es backports oder PPAs gibt.
<pcundco> warzone2100-3.0beta3.tar.gz
<LetoThe2nd> pcundco: ah, dann ists einfach. auspacken und das README lesen :-)
<LetoThe2nd> pcundco:  sonst hiesse es ja IGNOREME oder so.
<floogy> pcundco, in dem Ordner ist bestimmt eine Datei README, die solltest Du lesen.
<pcundco> ne eben nich
<floogy> INSTALL ?
<floogy> andere großgeschriebene Dateien?
<pcundco> copying
<floogy> *.bin Datei? setup.sh?
<joschi> pcundco: geht es dir speziell um die beta3 oder generell um das spiel?
<pcundco> um das spiel 
<floogy> Gibt's bestimmt ein Paket
<joschi> pcundco: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/warzone2100
<LetoThe2nd> und noch dazu ist direkt neben dem downloadlink überigens ein dicker, fetter link zu den install instructions für linux.
<jokrebel> bei mir wird es mit "apt-cache search warzone" gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: same here.
<Protector1981> warzone2100 3.0 beta musste selbst kompilieren ;)
<pcundco> ok
<Protector1981> daher einfach warzone2100 in Synaptic suchen und installieren, fertig
<jokrebel> .oO( aber warum den Königsweg wählen wenn es auch einen Trampelpfad mit Stolpersteinen gibt <g> )
<joschi> naja, mit der einstellung gaebe es niemand, der sich weiterentwickelt.
<Protector1981> natürlich kann mans selbst kompilieren, scheint nicht allzu schwer zu sein
<Protector1981> immerhin gibts ja nen configure :D
<LetoThe2nd> schon rum ums eck.
<floogy> https://launchpad.net/~littel-jo/+archive/warzone-dev
<floogy> beta3
<Ahora> hallo, weiss hier einer wo ich einem MP3 scrippt für Xchat bekomme ?
<Protector1981> oder so :D
<RedKnight> Ahora: So ein now-Playing-script?
<Ahora> jub
<RedKnight> Die gibts doch wie Sand am Meer, musst halt eins suchen, das mit dienem Player harmoniert ^^
<RedKnight> google "xchat dein_player now playing script"
<LetoThe2nd> Ahora: und gleich vorwerg, nicht hier sonst bist du schneller draussen als dir wahrscheinlich lieb ist ;-)
<fornext> ich starte mit linux32 ein Programm, dass dann aber abbricht mit: Die installierte Version von glibc, einer grundlegenden Systembibliothek,
<fornext> # ist zu alt für dieses Paket.
<fornext> # Sie brauchen wenigsten die folgenden Symbole in glibc: GLIBC_2.0.
<fornext> es ist aber doch eine neuere glibc installiert
<floogy> fornext, was sagt denn ldd programm
<Ahora> ok was andres
<Ahora> danke RedKnight  und sorry LetoThe2nd  =(
<Ahora> ann mir jemand sagen wieso das zahlen feld nimmer funzt wenn ich die "num Lk" taste aktieveiert hab?
<Ahora> beim einlogen mit meinem Yuser funzt es noch =/
<Ahora> Youser
<bekks> "user".
<strubbl> gibt es eine möglichkeit, eine bestimmte tastenkombination zu deaktivieren? ich würde gern FN+F12 deaktivieren, weil es meinen PC in Ruhezustand versetzt, während FN+F11 Sound lauter macht.
<fornext> floogy, das ist der installer der die glibc forder. Mit ldd bekomme ich keine Dtaen, glaube auch der Installer ist ein script.
<floogy> formext,  apt-cache show getlibs
<fornext> W: Paket getlibs kann nicht gefunden werden
<jokrebel> strubbl: dann Deaktiviere doch einfach dass das den Ruhezustand auslöst.
<strubbl> wie kann ich das machen, jokrebel?
<jokrebel> strubbl: Stichwort: Tastenkombinationen (irgendwo bei System……)
<strubbl> okay, ich suche mal.
<floogy> fornext, https://launchpad.net/~jcollins/+archive/jaminppa
<floogy> fornext, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<fornext> floogy, thx. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass der INstaller buggy ist. Es gibt eine update, das jetzt läuft. Ich hoffe er bricht nicht ab.
<floogy> formext, Ich wollte gerade vorschlagen mal das script zu analysieren ;)
<fornext> das einzige was mich stört, ist das er Rootrechte verlangt.
<floogy> fornext, Aber nur zur Installation?
<LetoThe2nd> fornext: darf man fragen, welches tool?
<fornext> das ist die Smartboard-Software, die ich vorhin in einer i386 zu laufeb gebracht habe.
<fornext> floogy, ich denke, weil er es systemweit installieren will.
<floogy> checkinstall oder make install wollen auch rootrechte.
<fornext> aber da weiß ich was ich habe
<floogy> apt-get übrigens auch.
<floogy> Dann soltest Du Dir doch mal dfas Skript ansehen.
<fornext> und zu make install werde ich nicht gezwungen.
<LetoThe2nd> fornext: oft kann man anständige installerscripts prefixen, so dass sie sich nur im home des users aufhalten. dann ginge es auch ohne root rechte.
<LetoThe2nd> das wäre also ein ansatzpunkt.
<fornext> es handelt sich übrigens um: http://www.autopackage.org/download-tools.html
<floogy> fornext, Und wo ist die snowboard software?
<strubbl> jokrebel, bei tastenkombinationen ist nichts mit bei, wo ich den standby deaktivieren könnte.
<fornext> floogy, die kommt mit einer .package datei
<k1l> fornext: http://www.autopackage.org/index.html hast du gelesen?
<fornext> k1l, ja
<fornext> die INstallation ist auch durch gelaufen.
<jokrebel> strubbl: dann vielleicht noch über Compiz_Settingmanager. Oder bei den Einstellungen für Standby/Ruhezustand (in den Energieoptionen glaub ich)
<fornext> er startet aber nichts, ich vermute weil noch ein linux32 davor geschrieben werden muss
<fornext> ne, der Installer hat wohl nur eine lib übersheen, jetzt geht es.
<strubbl> bei energieverwaltung steht "beim drücken der bereitschaftstaste". das könnte es sein. allerdings hab ich da nur "bereitschaft" oder "ruhezustand" zur auswahl. ich guck jetzt noch mal bei compiz
<pog> wie funkioniert eigentlich pdparm, werden die Parameter pro Partition irgendwo gespeichert? 
<strubbl_> wo kann ich die compiz-einstellungen finden? muss ich dafür erst noch ein tool installieren?
<Fuchs> ccsm
<strubbl_> danke f
<strubbl_> uchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<jokrebel> strubbl_: hab jetzt extra mal das Laptop hochgefahren. Ist aber wohl keine Standardeinstellung dass mit Fn+F12 der Ruhezustand eingeleitet wird.
<strubbl_> danke für die recherche jokrebel. ja, das ist dann wohl von meiner blöden tastatur aus so. nervt halt nur, wenn man ton mal lauter macht und dann standby erwischt. weil mein desktop schaffts dann nicht mehr aus dem standby wieder zurück. kann man sonst F12 deaktivieren, dass die taste gar nicht mehr geht - auch nicht in zusammenhang mit FN? ich würd sie ja ausbauen, aber sieht das aus... ^^
<bekks> strubbl_: Nein, kann man nicht. Muss man mit leben.
<jokrebel> strubbl_: also wenn das wirklich von deinem Laptop kommen sollte könntest das vielleicht im BIOS abschalten.
<strubbl_> bekks: schade. hatte nur mal von einem kumpel gehört, dass er capslock komplett deaktiviert hat über terminal. 
<bekks> Capslock ist nicht Fn+irgendwas.
<strubbl_> nee jokrebel , ich sitz hier an einem desktop rechner. 
<strubbl_> ja leider
<jokrebel> strubbl_: ne Fn-Taste an nem Desktop ist eher ungewöhnlich (aber hab hier auch eine). Trotzdem kann ein Blick ins BIOS nicht schaden. Ausschau halten nach Begriffen wie Suspend und Hibernate und/oder Handbuch befragen.
<strubbl_> werd ich beim nächsten reboot mal gucken. danke
<bekks> jokrebel: Wo hast du denn auf einer normalen Tastatur eine Fn Taste?
<jokrebel> bekks: wie gesagt - eher ungewöhnlich. Aber hier sitz ich grad an so einer. Die Fn-Taste ist zwischen der ENTER und STRG (rechts neben der rechten Shift). <g>
<bekks> Was ist das denn für ein Desktop genau?
<strubbl_> hier mal ein foto von meiner tastatur. http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/5035/cimg5965.jpg an sich kann ich die schon empfehlen vom tippgefühl. aber dieses eine feature nervt halt.
<jokrebel> .oO( Überlegung: da das Ganze Suspend (S0...S5) anscheinend über ACPI gelöst ist, könnte man das ja mal probehalber deaktivieren - oder? Komentare Erwünscht )
<huzpol> hi leute eiß eine wie ich gasterweiterungen für ubuntu-server unter virtualbox installieren kann?also host os habe ich W7
<LetoThe2nd> huzpol: als CD-laufwerk die gasterweiterungen einhängen, mounten, und dann darauf das passende binary ausführen...
<bekks> Oder Host+D drücken :)
<huzpol> LetoThe2nd: danke
<huzpol> bekks: dann?mounten-->sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run?
 * LetoThe2nd ist sich übrigens ganz sicher, dass es dazu ein manual gibt und bei google auch die gefühlten ersten 1524 plätze simultan belegt ;-)
<huzpol> oder muss ich das dann net mehr?
<huzpol> hat schonmal jemand alfresco auf 10-04 zum laufen gebracht?
<bekks> Es gibt eine Alfresco Virtual Appliance.
<bekks> Also wird das schon mal jemand getan haben.
<huzpol> ich versuche es seit mehreren tagen komme einfach nicht weiter
<LetoThe2nd> sag ich doch.. http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#id463025
<ghostcube> hat zufällig jemand eine lösung für folgendes problem? 10.10 uvc driver cheese logitech s5500 webcam, liefert alles zusammen in maverick nur ein schwarzes bild. in 10.04 lief das einwandfrei
<jokrebel> ghostcube: auch in camorama? Ist vielleicht nur zu dunkel?
<ghostcube> hmm camorama hab ich noich nit probiert aber skype liefert das selbe prob, ja definitiv isses zu dunkel weil mit ner 500 watt lampe sieht man was durch zufall bemerkt
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> aber auch nur umrisse
<jokrebel> ghostcube: paste doch mal bitte "lsusb".
<ghostcube_> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:09a1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate MP/S5500
<ghostcube_> die wird super erkannt
<ghostcube_> auch im dmesg is alles sauber
<jokrebel> ghostcube_: welcher treiber wird genutzt?
<ghostcube_> USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)
<jokrebel> ghostcube_: laut meiner Recherche sollte das ein"uvcvideo" sein.
<ghostcube_>  uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device <unnamed> (046d:09a1)
<ghostcube_> das isn uvcvideo
<jokrebel> ghostcube_: Zitat: Works fine out of the box. Brightness is sometimes wrong (black image). Can be fixed by pointing it at a bright light source when starting it apparently. Cheese and VLC work too. …aus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<ghostcube_> ja die lief ja auch in chesse bis 10.10
<ghostcube_> das problem existiert erts seit maverick
<ghostcube_> in allen cam programmen 
<ghostcube_> das mit dem licht reinhalten hab ich schon getestet
<jokrebel> beim starten?
<ghostcube_> hmm das les ich grad
<ghostcube_> das hab ich noch nit probiert o.O
<ghostcube_> wär lustig wenn das funzt moment ich geh mal ne taschenlampe holen
<huzpol> leute ich versuche seit mehreren tagen alfresco auf 10.04 server zu installieren komme leider nicht weiter
<huzpol> hat schonmal jemand alfresco zum laufen gebracht auf eine server?
<ghostcube_> jokrebel: haha das geht
<bekks> huzpol: Das sagtest du bereits. Du sagtest allerdings noch nichts weiter zu irgendwelchen konkreten Problemen.
<bekks> huzpol: Und ich habe Dir vorhin schon gesagt, dass es eine Virtual Appliance für Alfresco gibt.
<k1l> ,wf? huzpol 
<shetlandpony> huzpol: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ghostcube_> moment mal testen obs nach an aus immernoch hell bleibt das bild
<jokrebel> ghostcube_: schön :-)
<ghostcube_> ich hab vorhin nur im ubuntu forum 2 podsts gesehen mirt gleichem problem allerdings keiner lösung deswegen hab ich direkt nach problemen mit maverick gekuckt 
<ghostcube_> hmmm aber danke :) 
<huzpol> bekks:  hast du eine url vielleicht?
<k1l> huzpol: http://www.alfresco.com/de/products/networks/compare/
<k1l> huzpol: du willst das doch haben. vlt informierst du dich da mal
<huzpol> nein ich meine die Virtual Appliance für Alfresco
<huzpol> die bekks angesprochen hatt
<bekks> huzpol: google. erster treffer mit "alfresco vmware".
<k1l> huzpol: http://tinyurl.com/38pfffz
<bekks> Sollte man schon selbst hinbekommen können ;)
<dreamon> Habe gerade ca. 30zip dateien runtergeladen, in jeder sind ein paar .gbr dateien. (Ich entpacke alle, jeder bekommt ein eingenes Verzeichnis) wie kann ich nun alle dateien die mit.gbr enden (aus deren Verzeichnissen kopieren) ins /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes/
<bekks> find ... -exec ... ?
<dreamon> 30Verzeichnisse ist schon etwas aufwendig. 
<bekks> find ...
<bekks> Das ist EIN Befehl.
<dreamon> find *.gbr -exec   und dann?
<bekks> man find lesen.
<dreamon> ok
<dreamon> bekks, Geiles Teil, danke.. hoffe ich versehe nur 1% von dem was da möglich ist.. dann reicht es für mich mit sicherheit ;)
<dAnjou> juten tag, ich hab mir grad eine mit 10.04 fertig installierte vdi (für virtualbox) gezogen und gestartet. doch jetzt möchte ich den voreingestellten nutzer quasi "umbenennen"
<dreamon> bekks, find ./ -name *.gbr -exec cp {} /usr/share/gimp/2.0/brushes/ \;  -> feine sache
<dAnjou> es wär auch kein problem, nen neuen nutzer anzulegen und den alten zu löschen, aber dann werden ja nicht die uid und gid übernommen
<dAnjou> wie kann ich das am besten bewerkstelligen?
<bekks> dAnjou: Was hat das Umbenennen eines Benutzers mit UID/GID zu tun?
<bekks> Genau, nichts.
<dAnjou> wenn ich n neuen nutzer anleg, hat der ne neue uid, oder nich?
<dAnjou> wenn man nen nutzer einfach so umbenennen kann, super!
<bekks> Ja. Aber das hat dann wieder genau nichts mit "User umbenennen" zu tun.
<dAnjou> mensch bekks ...
<dAnjou> ich will nur den derzeitigen nutzer "ersetzen"
<dAnjou> wie, is mir relativ egal
<dAnjou> ich weiß aber in beiden fällen nich, wie's geht
<bekks> Einfach den Inhalt des Homes woanders hin verschieben, und dann hast du einen "frischen Benutzer".
<dAnjou> das HOME is leer
<dAnjou> ich will quasi ein klon eines benutzers auf nem anderen rechner
<bekks> groupadd -g ... und useradd -u ...
<dAnjou> und es soll auch die uid stimmen
<bekks> Dann lies bitte man groupadd und man useradd :P
<dAnjou> ok, aber ich kann doch sicher nicht eine existierende uid vergeben, oder?
<bekks> Kannst du nicht, nein.
<dAnjou> müsste ich das dann über einen dritten account machen?
<bekks> Du denkst viel zu kompliziert.
<f31n1> hey leute ich hab seit ein zwei wochen n problem mit pidgin ... ich komm in keine icq accounts mehr rein ... weiß wer woran das liegt?
<dAnjou> weil ich nich weiß, was möglich ist
<jokrebel> f31n1: schau ins topic. 
<scarecraft> hi.Ich hab eine TV Karte.Diese ist nun in meinen Ubuntu Server eingebaut. An dieser ist ein Video Eingang. Ich möchte nun über das CLI (oder besser noch übers WEB) das Signal aufzunehmen. 
<f31n1> jokrebel ?
<dAnjou> ,topic? f31n1 
<shetlandpony> f31n1: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<jokrebel> f31n1: /topic … oder ganz oben in deinem Client ;-)
<f31n1> ja mir is schon klar dass das der ubuntu chan und nicht der pidgin chan is ... wenn du das versuchst mir zu sagen ...
<jokrebel> nein?
<f31n1> sry
<jokrebel> f31n1: sieh es Dir an und dann …
<dAnjou> f31n1: lies das GANZE topic
<f31n1> XD jop schon getan dAnjou sonst hätt ich nicht sorry geschriben...
<f31n1> thx leute
<Moritz24M> Tach allerseits. Ich habe gerade texlive2010 von der tug-seite runtergeladen und installiert. allerdings kennt mein maverick den befehl latex dann immernoch nicht. mit texlive2009 ging es, wenn ich es aus den repositories installiert habe. Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<Kojiro_AK> Moritz24M: texlive2010 wird nicht in $PATH sein.
<scarecraft> Hat wer eine Idee wie ich auf nem Server (ohne GUI Tv Programm) nun den INPUT kanal abgreifen kann und das ganze dann auf die Festplatte aufnehme?
<Moritz24M> Kojiro_AK, obwohl ich es über das "offizielle" Installationsskript installiert habe?
<Kojiro_AK> Moritz24M: Kannst ja mal ein echo $PATH absetzen und dann die Verzeichnisse nach Texlive durchsuchen.
<Moritz24M> Kojiro_AK, habe es gerade im wiki gesehen, dass man dort noch etwas anpassen muss. Danke fpür den Hinweis, das versuche ich mal eben.
<huzpol> leute ich habe die gasterweiterungen installiert rebootet aber trotzdem stottert die grafik
<huzpol> also die anzeige wird frame für frame aufgebaut...ich weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll asl währe keine gkarte installiert
<mcnesium> ich hab hier auf nem osx ne ubuntu-karmic vm, die ich seit nem jahr nicht mehr angefasst hab. da hatte ich eingestellt, dass der mac desktop via mount -t vboxfs direkt in ~/Desktop gemountet wird, weiß aber heute nicht mehr wie ich das gemacht hab. wie kann ich das denn rausfinden?
<mcnesium> in der fstab steht nichts dergleichen
<gaertner> Ich habe mal eine frage
<Kojiro_AK> gaertner: Teilst du die mit uns?
<robbe> fruege der die frage nach der er fraege, fruegte sich die frage von allein
<gaertner> ich nutze den firefox und wenn ich auf meinvz/studivz surfe wird die seite mir in englisch angezeigt
<robbe> gaertner: dann gesssu firefox einstellungen und setzt bevorzugte spache auf 'de'
<jokrebel> gaertner: Und auf der MeinVZ Seite gibt es einen Sprachauswahlknopf.
<mcnesium> niemand ne idee @ mountproblem?
<robbe> nur von ner idee besteigt sich der berg nicht allein ;\
<gaertner> das geht
<gaertner> haber woher bezieht meinvz die sprache
<gaertner> mein firefox ist auf deutsch
<jokrebel> gaertner: wie Du siehst bezieht MeinVZ aus deinem Klick
<jokrebel> +das
<Moritz> Kojiro_AK, Du hattest Recht. Es lag an den fehlenden Angaben in der .profile-Datei. Vielen Dank :) 
<Moritz> Noch eine Sache zu meinem texlive-Problem. Ich musste das über sudo installieren (anders hatte ich access denied), aber eswurde trotzdem in /usr/local installiert. Ist das jetzt global oder lokal installiert? Denn ich kann den tlmgr dann zwar ohne root-rechte aufrufen, erhalte aber dann die warnung, dass ich die installation nicht verändern könne. Rufe ich sudo tlmgr auf, kommt sudo: tlmgr: Befehl nicht gefunden
<sdx23> Moritz: was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen "global oder lokal installiert"?
<sdx23> Es hat schon vollkommen Recht, sich nach /usr/local zu legen, wenn da kein Paketsystem dahinter war. Und dass das nach sudo nicht gefunden wird, liegt einfach daran, dass es nicht im dort verwendeten $PATH liegt. Dass du da ohne root-Rechte nichts ändern kannst ist ebenfalls sinnvoll und richtig so.
<Moritz> doch, ich habe ja die einträge in der .profile hinzugefügt
<Moritz> falls du das hier meinst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TexLive_DVD_Installation
<Moritz> unter "Erste Schritte"
<nachtswisser> guten abend
<nachtswisser> ich hab ein seltsames problem: ubuntu 10.10 startet ganz normal bei mir, ic werde automatisch angemeldet, dann erscheint die passwortabfrage zum entsperren des standardschlüsselbundes ... und dann kann ich weder per tastatur etwas auswähöen/eingeben noch mit der maus irgendwas anklicken. das passiert, seit ich vor 2 tagen ein update durchgeführt habe ...
<nachtswisser> ps: ich kann mit Strg + Alt + F1 zu einer der Konsolen wechseln, mich dort anmelden und "arbeiten", aber auf der gui geht einfach nichts mehr anzuwählen
<nachtswisser> jemand eine idee, woran das liegt?
<franki> ubuntu 10.10 amd64   install von sopcast bzw. sp-auth_xx.dep  meckert " lib32stdc++5 requirement "  wer weiß rat ?   thx
<sdx23> nachtswisser: klingt nach nicht funktionierenden bzw. falsch konfigurierten Eingabegeräte-Treibern des XServers.
<jokrebel> nachtswisser: vielleicht geben die x-logs aufschluß?
<nachtswisser> sdx23: kann das "von allein" passieren bzw. durch ein update? weil vorher ging alles besstens. bzw. die maus lässt sich bewegen, aber ich kann nichts anklicken, als wenn ich nur ein einfaches bild statt des desktops hätte
<srtu> vor ein paar tagen wurde doch kernel in lucid von 2.26.32-25 auf 2.26.32-26 geupdatet, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich nachschauen kann was sich geändert hat, also wo ich nen changelog oder so finde?
<nachtswisser> jokrebel: wo würde ich die finden?
<jokrebel> nachtswisser: /var/log/… und ~/.xsession-errors
<sdx23> nachtswisser: achso, naja, wenn du die Maus bewegen kannst, ist es das nicht.
<Moritz> sdx23, hattest Du meinen Link zum texlive-Wiki gesehen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TexLive_DVD_Installation Alle dort angegeben Pfade habe ich eingefügt. Was müsste ich denn noch in $PATH ändern, damit ich es als sudo starten kann?
<nachtswisser> jokrebel: thx. ich werd sofort mal reinschauen
<floogy> franki, versuche lib32stdc++5 mit getlibs nachzuinstallieren, mit apt-file search lässt sich die lib nämlich nicht finden. 
<Moritz> franki, es gibt eine alternative PPA für 10.10 x64: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/new-sopcast-player-ppa-comes-with-fixed.html 
<Moritz> Damit klappt die Installation eig. ohne Probleme
<floogy> Ist natürlicgh noch besser ;)
<franki> thx werde es probieren.
<sdx23> Moritz: sudo -s # und danach: echo $PATH # sagt was?
<sdx23> Moritz: und which tlmgr #?
<Moritz> sudo -s sagt garnichts; echo $PATH: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin und which tlmgr auch nichts
<nachtswisser> hm... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, seint "avant window navigator" das GUI abstürzen zu lassen ... wie kann ich ein programm aus dem "autostart" rausnehmen, wenn ich nur eine konsole zur verfügung habe?
<rumpe1> nachtswisser, ~/.config/autostart sieht mir danach aus...
<sdx23> Moritz: Ja, ersteres soll nichts sagen, zweiteres sieht so in Ordnung aus. Und which tlmgr sollte aber schon was sagen, aber vermutlich bist du noch root, also ein exit # und nochmal.
<nachtswisser> rumpe1: danke
<rumpe1> nachtswisser, da sind bei mir aber auch deaktivierte einträge ... hm
<Moritz> sdx23, du hattest natürlich Recht, mein Bock: /usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/x86_64-linux/tlmgr
<rumpe1> nachtswisser, ah... am besten ist vielleicht, wenn du in dem jeweiligen autostarter die Zeile mit X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled auf =false setzt
<rumpe1> keine ahnung, wie gnome das verträgt, wenn man da einträge einfach entfernt...
<sdx23> Moritz: symlinken nach /usr/local/bin? Würde ich zumindest: ln -s /usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/x86_64-linux/tlmgr /usr/local/bin/ # als mit root-Rechten, sinnvollerweise.
<sdx23> Moritz: btw.: Warum hast du das nach /usr/local installiert? 
<nachtswisser> rumpe1: habs gefunden. werd es mal probieren, thx
<Moritz> Zu meiner Schande Verpeiltheit
<nachtswisser> awn ist anscheinend doch unschuldig ... lässt sich immernoch ncihts anklicken, obwohl es deaktiviert ist. werde mal die logs weiter durchsuchen
<franki> :) hat geklappt, thx
<sdx23> Moritz: na dann weißt du ja, dass das eigentlich nach /opt gehört? Bzw. falls nicht, dann jetzt. Wobei das imho sowieso alles ganz großer Mist ist, aber lassen wir das.
<Moritz> sdx23, kann ohne root-Recht immernoch nichts verändern. Mit sudo bekomme ich folgende Meldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399351/
<Moritz> sdx23, ja mir ist bewusst, dass es nicht gerade vorteilhaft ist, etwas "um die paketverwaltung herum" zu installieren. 
<Moritz> sdx23, oh ich sehe gerade, dass ich vlt. mal das genannte verz. schreibbar machen sollte...
<sdx23> Moritz: nö, da fehlt was im Perl Modulsuchpfad @INC.
<Moritz> sdx23, ich nehme an Du meinst die Datei? TLConfig.pm
<sdx23> Moritz: die gibt's, wird aber nicht gefunden. Ich hab auch schon ne Vermutung warum. Mach mal sudo /usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/x86_64-linux/tlmgr # das sollte tun
<sdx23> oder vielleicht ehr: cd /usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/x86_64-linux; sudo ./tlmgr #
<sdx23> kommt drauf an, was das Startskript da für bescheuerte Dinge tut.
<Moritz> ok letzter hat es gelöst
<nachtswisser> weiss einer was mit diesen fehlern anzufangen?: "unsupported key algorithm in certificate: [xxxxxxx]" und gleich darauf "could not grab keyboard: 1"
<sdx23> dann tust du entwerder immer dieses, oder aber du schreibst dir n Skript, das du nach /usr/local/bin/tlmgr legst, was eben dieses tut.
<Moritz> sdx23, dachte mir schon dass es darauf hinausläuft :) Danke aber auf jeden Fall. Habe ich das Problem nicht, wenn ich es nach /opt/ installiere?
<sdx23> Moritz: Doch, vermutlich genauso. Aber dort würde es halt eigentlich hingehören. :)
<Moritz> sdx23, okay, danke. Ich hatte auch glesen, dass man das verhindern kann, wenn man sich irgendwelche meta-pakete baut? Ist das sehr kompliziert oder kriegt das auch ein verhältnismäßiger Anfänger hin? 
<sdx23> Moritz: Meta-Pakete baut? Wüsste jetzt nicht, wie das in dem Zusammenhang sinnvoll sein sollte. Und v.a. nicht in für Anfänger machbarer Weise.
<Moritz> sdx23, http://www.tug.org/texlive/debian.html ist ein link aus dem Wiki
<k1l> nachtswisser: wo und wann und wobei kommt das denn?
<nachtswisser> k1l: das steht bei mir in der auth.log und kommt bei jedem start. hab vorhin kurz beschrieben: mein rechner startet, ich werde automatisch angemeldet (oder melde mich "normal" an, das ist egal) und dann friert mein dektop ein. ich kann nichts mehr anklicken und auch nicht mit der tatsatur navigieren
<sdx23> Moritz: ich sehe da nichts von Metapaketen. Ein PPA ist verlinkt, aber das hätte ich dir auch am Anfang sagen können, dass du in einem solchigen eventuell Pakete dafür findest.
<Moritz> sdx23, okay. Keine Ahnung, warum dieser Link dann im Wiki steht. Aber Du wirst das wohl wissen.
<scarecraft> hallo , ich möchte gerne einen Festplattenrekorder aus meinen Ubuntu Server(CLI) machen. Kennt wer ein gutes Programm dafür?Ich benutze als input den Input meiner TV Karte
<k1l> scarecraft: was ist denn mit mythbuntu und co?
<scarecraft> ich hab mythbuntu installiert. Aber ich wollte das dann per Web configurieren aber der will das net starten. Also unter 192.168.2.4/mythweb wird nix angezeigt ... 
<k1l> nachtswisser: was hast du gemacht, bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<nachtswisser> k1l: ich hab vor 2 tagen ein update gemacht (apt-get dist-upgrade), weiter nichts. komischerweise kann ich bevor ich mich anmelde alles ganz normal mit tastatur und maus bedienen und nach dem anmelden arbeitet im hintergrund das system weiter (netzwerksymbole und cpu-überwachung arbeitet)
<Moritz> nachtswisser, kannst Du es denn noch mit einer älteren Kernelversion starten? Das passiert doch normal bei dist-upgrade
<nachtswisser> Moritz: ich kann mit dem vorherigen kernel starten, aber dann hab ich garkein desktop mehr (warum weiss ich auch nicht. bleibt einfach alles schwarz)
<Moritz> nachtswisser, okay. Viel mehr kann ich dazu wohl nich beitragen^^
<nachtswisser> ^^
<nachtswisser> ich hab den schädling gefunden! "gnome do" blockiert aus irgend einem grund den desktop
<Moritz> nachtswisser, welche Ubuntu-Version nutzt Du? Hatte nämlich eventuell auch vor, es zu installieren
<scarecraft> in welcher Datei wird bei Apache ne umleitung eingetragen ?
<k1l> nachtswisser: dann schmeiss es mal runter. zu der fehlermeldung gibts ein paar bugs, aber so ohne genaue meldung ist es da schwer was zu finden
<scarecraft> also ich gehe auf 192.168.2.4 und er leitet mich auf 192.168.2.4/mythweb um 
<linx_> Hey. Woran koennte es liegen, dass eine Ubuntu-Server-Installation schon 1,5 Stunde laeuft. Und selbst die Navigation zwischen den Menupunkten bis zu 20s dauert?
<linx_> Das Ganze passiert auf einem i7 920 mit 12 GB RAM
<linx_> memtest und syslog zeigen nichts auffaelliges
<nachtswisser> Moritz: ich hab 10.10, 64bit. ich vermute aber vielmehr, dass die konfiguration vn gnome do an dem problem schuld ist. vor allem hab ich da den zugriff auf gcalender und gmail in verdacht
<nachtswisser> k1l: jep, hab ich. erst per konsole aus dem autostart rausgenommen, dann lief alles und jetzt komplett runtergeschmissen. bin nur noch auf der suche nahc der konfig von dem programm
<Moritz> nachtswisser, Du meinst Deine spezielle Konfiguration incl. google?
<Moritz> linx_, hast Du zufällig dropbox am laufen?!
<nachtswisser> Moritz: genau. das programm hat irgend ein problem mit diesen plugins, die eine anmeldung erfordern. weil gnome do hatte ich shcon lange drauf, aber die plugins erst vor kurzem aktiviert
<linx_> Waehrend der Server-Installation?
<Moritz> linx_, achso, hatte Dich falsch verstanden sorry
<Moritz> nachtswisser, okay, danke. Dann kann ich es mir ja halbwegs guten gewissens installieren, da ich google eh nicht nutze :P Bzw. deren Services a la gmail etc.
<k1l> linx_: was ist denn das installationsmedium? cd, usb, netinstall?
<nachtswisser> Moritz: und wenn es doch spinnt, weisst du, woran es liegt ;)
<Moritz> nachtswisser, jo^^ 
<linx_> USB
<linx_> Liegt aber nicht daran
<linx_> Inzwischen installiert er heruntergelandene Pakete
<nachtswisser> kann mir noch jemand ein tipp geben, wo ich nach der gespeicherten konfiguration von gnome do suchen kann?
<dadrc> ~/.gnome-do, ~/.config/gnome-do, ~/.do oder ~/.config/do, wahrscheinlich
<Moritz> nachtswisser, 
<Moritz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1210901
<nachtswisser> dadrc: leider ist nichts davon vorhanden, aber trotzdem thx
<nachtswisser> Moritz: super, danke! hatte zwar gerade gegoogelt, aber darauf bin ich nicht gestoßen
<Moritz> nachtswisser, hats damit denn geklappt? Bzw. welchen der Wege darin haste benutzt?
<Moritz> oder lässt Du es jetzt dauerhaft weg?
<nachtswisser> Moritz: ich habe erst einmal "apt-get purge gnome-do" gemcht, trotzdem ist die konfig nicht gelöscht worden, dann hab ich den ordner manuell gelöscht und installiere es gerade wieder (entsprechend ohne plugins für g-dienste)
<Moritz> okay
<pcundco1> wie trent man ein ubuntu pc von einem ubuntu one ac?
<pcundco1> ???
<Moritz> pcundco1, sprechblase oben neben deinem Namen anklicken, ubuntu one auswählen
<Moritz> geräte --> entfernen
<Moritz> würde ich jetzt mal behaupten
<k1l> pcundco1: me-menü, ubuntuone anklicken, im menü auf geräte. unten auf trennen
<k1l> pcundco1: ein fragezeichen reicht auch.
<pcundco1> ok
<pcundco1> thx
<k1l> über system einstellungen ubuntu one gehts auch
<scarecraft> Wie bekomme ich rechte dazu ? "You don't have permission to access /mythweb/ on this server."
<nachtswisser> nagut, ich wünsche noch einen schönen abend allerseits :) ich shcicke mein windows wieder in den winterschlaf, jetzt wo ubuntu wieder läuft :D
<amelie> ich bekomme immer diese fehlermeldung, wenn ich den den standby modus will:
<k1l> scarecraft: schau mal auf die rechte des ordners
<amelie> GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user 
<amelie> weiß jemand woran das liegt?
<amelie> bei google finde ich keine passenden informationen, da gibts den fehler im zusammenhang mit dem bootne
<amelie> ich benutze ubuntu 10.10
<bekks> amelie: Wie Du siehst, ist das keine Fehlermeldung.
<amelie> eine information dann halt :D
<amelie> ich bin blond
<bekks> Das ist schön für Dich, macht aber aus einer Warnung trotzdem noch keinen Fehler. :)
<amelie> naja, ich würde gerne die ursache dieser warnung bekommen
<LetoThe2nd> amelie: schau in die Sourcen was diese Meldung triggert, dann rekonstruiere diese Umstände und schlussfolgere daraus, was in deinem speziellen Fall die Ursache ist.
<LetoThe2nd> amelie: *hint* die GLib ist nicht direkt für ihre Schweigsamkeit bekannt, und solange kein hartes Fehlverhalten folgt, ist man im Allgemeinen gut beraten, diese Geschwätzigkeit schlicht zu ignorieren. */hint*
<x1o> ich hab wikileaks 10 euro gespendet :)
<amelie> es ist aber ein hartes fehlverhalten, ich kann den laptop nicht in standby fahren...#
<x1o> damit die ein paar schokoriegel kaufen können bis die ihre ddos-angriffe überlebt haben
<x1o> :)
<bekks> ,ot? x1o 
<shetlandpony> x1o: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<x1o> oh sry
<LetoThe2nd> amelie: a) sagst du das jetzt zum ersten mal und b) hängt das ziemlich sicher nicht an _dieser_ meldung.
<x1o> hab ich nciht gemerkt
<amelie> ok.. ich hab mcih unklar ausgedrück
<amelie> t
<amelie> ich dachte "wenn ich in den standby modus will" impliziert das
<LetoThe2nd> amelie: nein. wenn ich in den standby will kommen etwa 25 meldungen, und wenn er wieder aufwacht auch. so what?
<amelie> naja wenn ich halt in den standby modus will kommt die warnung und dannach geht nichts mehr, auch nicht in einer andere konsole wechseln
<jokrebel>  .oO( letzte Systemmeldung nicht immer = Fehlerursache )
 * LetoThe2nd würde jetzt spontan mal dmesg und konsorten beäugen.
<amelie> andere meldungen kommen nicht, wo bekomme ich die raus?
<amelie> ich paste die eben
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? amelie 
<shetlandpony> amelie: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<amelie> http://pastebin.com/4SMQ9qdU
<amelie> schon klar
<jokrebel> BTW ist "nicht in den Standby fahren können" nicht ein hartes Fehlverhalten sondern ein weit verbreitetes Problem (oder das daraus wieder aufwecken)
<amelie> aha
<amelie> also seht ihr eher keine möglichkeit das problem zu reparieren?
<LetoThe2nd> sagen wir mal, im allgemeinen sind die chancen bei sowas eher schlecht.
<jokrebel> .oo( die Frage ist IMHO eher - braucht man bei den heutigen Bootzeiten wirklich einen Standby? Aber das ist wohl geschamachsfrage und eher OT)
<amelie> ok
<k1l> amelie: in der dmesg ist nichts zu finden. nimm mal die von dem boot, wo es nicht mehr aufwachte.
<LetoThe2nd> und in dem paste war nicht direkt was zu erkennen. liegt vermutlich da dran, dass es das aktuelle war und eben kein solches verhalten bisher gesehen hat. wenn, dann bräuchten wir schon ein altes wo der fahler auftrat.
<LetoThe2nd> amelie: und rein aus interesse - ist das ein unverbasteltes system?
<amelie> was heißt unverbastelt? es ist grade frisch installiert, und halt für nromale dinge benutzt worden (office, firefox, etc.)
<amelie> bei der davor installierten version war dasselbe problem
<jokrebel> amelie: oft ein Hardware- oder BIOS-Problem. Beim einen Rechner gehts OOTB. Beim anderen nicht mal mit viel gebastel.
<amelie> hmm ich hab eigentlich sogar ein recht aktuelles laptop.. son lenovo thinkpad
<k1l> amelie: dann schau mal ins thinkwiki oder in die hcl obs da was zu beachten gibt
<amelie> welche log dateien in /var/log sind denn usefull?
<amelie> wenn ich acpi deaktivieren würde, würde ich dann überhaupt in den standby modus kommen? oder ist die ganze funktion dann weg?
<bekks> ohne acpi macht das keinen sinn.
<amelie> ok
<Psycho-KiNd> moin! Die neuinstallation einer Ubuntu 10.10 war erfolgreich. Allerdings wird die Gnome nicht richtig gestartet: xorg startet, maus läßt sich auf dem screen bewegen, aber sonst ist nichts von einem wm / einer de zu sehen. Ist ein extrem altes System mit einer ATi Radeon X600
<Psycho-KiNd> es ist nur das ubuntu-logo zu sehen und sonst nix weiter.
<bekks> Was steht in der xorg.0.log?
<jokrebel> gn8
<Psycho-KiNd> bekks: der läuft - das paßt
<michiwend> guten abend! hat jmd eine idee, wie ich geschickt serien nacheinander anschauen kann und der benutzte player sich MERKT welche ich zuletzt gesehen habe? Also die sich die Position in der Playlist merkt
<serenity> kaffeine kann das
<serenity> aber merkt sich nur welche Folgen komplett gesehen wurden. Also nicht die Position im Video
<michiwend> mmh ist kde :(
<michiwend> ja das reicht
<serenity> das war keine Auflage
<michiwend> :D
<michiwend> also am liebsten wäre mir eine eine nichtKDE app
<serenity> k.a.
<dadrc> smplayer
<michiwend> ich habe es mit vlc und mplayer probiert aber bin nicht weiter gekommen
<michiwend> dadrc, probier ich gleich mal aus
<linx_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297279/ Zeile 6,7 ist nicht gut, oder?
<sysdef> .oO( smplayer hoert sich an wie nen partnerprojekt von pornview )
<michiwend> ^^
<dadrc> mplayer-frontend.
<michiwend> jo aber sysdef hat recht :D
<hudo> wo stell ich ein, dass rhytmbox beim starten auch gleich geoeffnet wird ? Frueher hat das so funktioniert..
<sysdef> ,autostart? hudo 
<shetlandpony> hudo, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<michiwend> hudo, hudo, system-->einstellungen-->startprogramme
<michiwend> dadrc, du weißt nicht zufällig auch, was ich aktivieren muss, dass er sich die posi merkt?
<huzpol> hi leute hat jemand vielleicht eine ahnung wie copy paste in eine vm geht..also von host ins gast text copieren?
<michiwend> huzpol, das sollte funktionieren wenn du die gasterweiterungen installiert hast
<sysdef> huzpol: log dich per ssh auf
<huzpol> ich benütze virtualbox als host w7 und gast ubuntu-server
<dadrc> michiwend: also, wenn ich da ne playlist hab, wird die beim beenden inklusive position gespeichert
<dadrc> michiwend: guck mal in den playlist-optionen, da gibts ein häkchen dafür
<michiwend> dadrc, leider nicht :(
<michiwend> ja... da hab ich speichern aktiviert, geht nicht
<michiwend> naja... ich such mal noch ein bisschen
<huzpol> michiwend: das habe ich aber ich bekoomme immer folgende meldung bei der installation :installing the windows system drivers ....fail
<hudo> halt, nicht beim systemstart soll ryhtmbox geoeffnet werden 
<dadrc> michiwend: dann weiß ich nicht, bei mir war nichts weiter nötig
<michiwend> huzpol, ubuntu ist also IN der vm also der gast?
<huzpol> ja
<hudo> sondern wenn ich es manuell starte, erscheint nur das icon in der Leiste und da muss ich dann den Punkt Rhytmbox oeffnen erst anklicken
<michiwend> huzpol, da weiß ich es leider nicht... bei windows als gast reichen die erweiterungen und dann gehts
<huzpol> komisch
<huzpol> aber ssh also putty muss gehen oder?
<sysdef> putty ist graesslich eas copy+paste angeht afaik
<sysdef> s/ e/ w/
<shetlandpony> sysdef meant: putty ist graesslich was copy+paste angeht afaik
<huzpol> lol kennst du was anderes also ein anderes ssh tool für windoof?
<sysdef> huzpol: http://www.fz-juelich.de/jsc/docs/tki/tki_html/t0375/t0375.html
<hudo> huzpol, http://ssh-secure-shell.soft-ware.net/download.asp
<sysdef> huzpol: gibt auch ne standalone ssh.exe, aber das $pseuso-os ist nicht mein bereich und etwas offtopic
<hudo> sysdef, das ist die standalone
<huzpol> woow leute bisher kannte ich nur die kombo winscp und putty
<sysdef> hudo: du bekommet 10 karamelpunkte!
<huzpol> lol ich werde beides installieren
<sysdef> bekommst*
<sdx23> Wie schon erwähnt: Lustige Gespräche über ssh unter Windows gibt's in ##windows , nicht aber hier. Viel Spaß dort.
<Dubbelduu> Hallöchen, Guten Abend!
<serenity> hi
<linx_> Moin
<bernd> hi
<Dubbelduu> Ich suche gerade wie ein Verrückter nach einer Liste der Pakete, die installiert wird, wenn ich bei der 10.04-Server-Installation "Lamp-Umgebung" wähle, kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
<bekks> Dubbelduu: Was bringt Dir diese Liste dann genau? Wonach genau suchst Du?
<Dubbelduu> Ich wüsste gerne, ob ich in einem Produktivsystem lieber von Hand die einzelnen Pakete selbst installieren sollte, oder ob diese "Komfortfunktion" vielleicht okay ist
<bernd> ich mache gerade 10.10 auf mein pc was hat sich alles geander zu 10.04
<bekks> Dubbelduu: Was hat diese Entscheidung mit der Paketliste zu tun? :)
<Dubbelduu> aber wenn ich schon sehe, dass da diverse Perl-Module installiert werden, obwohl ich kein Perl brauche....
<witchdoc> Dubbelduu: normal
<witchdoc> Dubbelduu: viele utils brauchen perl
<nevchen> bernd:  wäre es nicht sinnvoller vorher erst die release notes zu lesen? :)
<LetoThe2nd> Dubbelduu: IIRC wird da tasksel benutzt - vielleicht da mal sehen ob sich mehr infos finden.
<Dubbelduu> hmm
<Dubbelduu> okay, dann werd ichs wohl per hand machen^^
<Dubbelduu> hätt mich trotzdem interessiert
<bernd> ja hätte ich machen können aber das was ich aus den zeitungen weiß hat mir eigenlich gereich das ich 10.10 mal zu testen wollte nur noch wissen wie es in 10.10 mit spiele leuft
<bekks> bernd: Genau so wie vorher auch.
<Dubbelduu> na gut, ich bedank mich trotzdem
<Dubbelduu> jetzt ist aber schlafenszeit, ich werd mal, baba!
<bernd> hat sich da nicht viel bei wine getan 
<k1l> ,maverick? bernd lies mal dort und unten die verlinkten releasenotes
<shetlandpony> bernd lies mal dort und unten die verlinkten releasenotes: Die derzeit aktuelle Ubuntuversion und Nachfolger von Lucid Lynx, heisst 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (Eigensinniges Erdmaennchen). Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Maverick_Meerkat [maverick meerkat]
<bekks> bernd: Das mag sein - aber es ist genau wie vor 6 Monaten noch genau so, dass man schauen muss, welches Spiel man wie mit welcher Wine Version genau ans Laufen bekommt.
<k1l> ,appdb? bernd und hier ist was zum thema wine
<shetlandpony> bernd und hier ist was zum thema wine, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<serenity> wine 1.1.42 wurde zu 1.2. Mit dem Wissen kannst du die Releasenotes vom wine durchsuchen
<bernd> dank dir 
<bernd> kannst du mir bei ein p helfen
<bekks> p?
<serenity> Programm denke ich
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: im abc nach o, vor q.
<bekks> Krasse Sache.
<k1l> ich dachte immer das ist neben o und ü :p
<serenity> bernd: Support für Anwendungen unter wine gibt es hier nicht
<bernd> ich wollte mein destop zu einen mac machen aber das habe  ich bei 10.04 nicht in bekommen wie mach ich das das ich das den bei 10.10 hin bekomme 
<bekks> ,Satzzeichen? bernd 
<shetlandpony> bernd: Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
<bekks> Einen Desktop zu einem Mac machen? 
<bernd> ja
<serenity> Er will ein Mac OS Theme installieren
<bernd> jap geht das
 * serenity liest auch öfter aus dem Kaffeesatz
<bekks> Ja, das geht.
<bernd> und wie
<k1l> bernd: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/  aber dazu gibts hier dann keinen support. da musst du schon die jungs fragen die das bereitstellen
<bekks> Oder einfach auf gnome-look.org ein Theme suchen und der Installationsanleitung folgen.
<bernd> werde ich mal machen danke noch mal 
<LetoThe2nd> oder prinzipiell mal lesen lernen und ganze sätze formulieren. dann steigt die hilfsbereitschaft auch hier sprunghaft an ;-)
<bekks> Satzzeichen benutzen ist dann Lektion zwei. :P
<bernd> ja mach ich den nur für euch .ps (habe eine lese rechschreib schwache )wie ihr ja mit bekommen hab ,aber noch mal danke
<huzpol> hi leute also ich habe alfresco nach dieres anleitung installiert :http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-alfresco-community-3.3-on-ubuntu-server-10.04-lucid-lynx aber bekomme es nicht zum laufen!
<shetlandpony> huzpol's url: http://tinyurl.com/23lmtxb | How To Install Alfresco Community 3.3 On Ubuntu Server 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<huzpol> wenn ich die alfresco url aufrufe lädt es nur und es passiert nix
<bekks> huzpol: Dann schau in die Alfresco logs?
<huzpol> bekks: mom ich such die mal raus
<k1l> ,away? brot
<shetlandpony> brot: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<brot> k1l: das is mein alt-nick falls der quasselcore nen verbindungsabbruch hatte.
<brot> und freenode noch meint, brot wäre in use.
<k1l> brot: dann nutze bitte nur _ . wenn das sonst welche sehen mit dem away ist das theater wieder groß, warum einer das darf und andere nicht
<brot> eigentlich ists ja dann das gleiche, oder?
<k1l> wie gesagt, bitte keine statusnicks
<alixev> hallo
<alixev>  hallo, kann jemand es durchschauen? warum könnte ich nicht starten bind9.  http://rapidshare.com/files/433740992/bind9.rar
<k1l> alixev: pack fehlermeldungen am besten in einen nopaste-service
 * Wedelwolf is schlafen gn8
<alixev> http://pastebin.com/dvvsy49j
<k1l> alixev: was kommen denn für fehlermeldungen wenn du bind starten willst?
<alixev> pastebin.com/Ks0qBJsD
<alixev> http://pastebin.com/Ks0qBJsD
<k1l>   - Unknown paste ID, it may have expired or been deleted!
<alixev> http://pastebin.com/Ks0qBJ8D
<alixev> das ist das sorry
<k1l> alixev: /etc/bind/named.conf.options:1: unknown option 'forwarders'
<alixev> ja das istdas problem
<alixev> ich habe keine ahnung wie ich diese problem beheben kann
<k1l> in der named.conf (nicht die named.conf.local, die du eben gepastet hast)
<alixev> danke ich probiere es nochmal k1l 
<eichi> hallo ;D ich hoffe hier ist weniger los wie in #ubuntu
<michi_> q
<strubbl_> xD
<eichi> ich hab das problem, dass ich an einem pc kein ubuntu gebootet bekomme. hab ca 4 cds mit verschiedenen versionen getestet und eine 9.04 gab keinen output, alle anderen ""(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error. Can not mount /dev/loop0 (cdrom/casperfilesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs."
<eichi> also entweder ist die cd laufwerk oder sonstiges kaputt oder linux will mit der hardware einfach nicht
<eichi> leider kann das motherboard kein booten von cd
<k1l> ist denn da besondere hardware drin?
<eichi> äh, von usbstick
<dadrc> Ich hatte das mal bei 'ner kaputten CD
<sdx23> wie ist der usbstick erstellt?
<eichi> dadrc: ja, aber das sind 4 unterschiedliche cds und die taten bei anderen immer gut
<k1l> eichi: hast du mal die cd auf fehler gecheckt?
<eichi> sdx23: leider geht kein usbboot, das wollte ich sagen, sonst hätte ich das gegentesten können
<k1l> vlt ist der brenner ja kaputt
<dadrc> eichi: Die CD kann sich selber testen, hast du das gemacht?
<dadrc> eichi: ansonsten halt mal ein anderes Laufwerk in den Rechner packen
<eichi> dadrc: das tut leider auf dem rechner auch nicht, warum auch immer bootet er dann trotzdem direkt
<eichi> also wenn ich den cd check machen will
<k1l> eichi: nimm mal die alternate. vlt reicht der ram nicht für ein livesystem
<eichi> oh, das könnte gut sein
<eichi> stimmt, da sind nur 265 ram drin
<eichi> 512 sollte man ja haben oder
<eichi> is aber mit xfce
<k1l> nimm die alternate
<eichi> ne, ich schieb mal 512 ram rein ;)
<eichi> ich glaub ich hab passende
<k1l> so wenig ram fällt heute übrigends auch schon unter besondere hardware :p
<eichi> okay ne, die ram sind noch n altes semester
<eichi> naja, shit, alternate cd is nicht, weil ich mythbuntu drauf machen wollte
<eichi> dann muss ich doch ne andere multimedia distribution nehmen
<k1l> alternate installiert das gleiche system, aber halt nicht mit nem live-installer.
<dadrc> kannste ja auch nachinstallieren
<eichi> was für richtig alte rechner
<k1l> eichi: du kannst das doch als paket nachinstallieren :/
<k1l> ,mythbuntu? eichi 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mythbuntu
<gschwepp> eichi: installier doch ne minimal version!
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MythTV
<eichi> ja ne, aber ne andere distribution macht bei so wenig ram auch mehr sinn
<eichi> ich dachte, der hat 512
<gschwepp> an was hast du gedacht? 
<eichi> das der rechner 512 mb ram hat?
<gschwepp> an welche distribution? 
<eichi> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Geexbox schau ich grad
<eichi> aber ich will etwas, was podcasts unterstützt
<k1l> also ohne alternate können wir dann für dich hier zumachen :) --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<eichi> weil ich hauptsächlich dann sachen aus dem netz schauen will. youtube, podcasts etc
<eichi> k1l: jo, passt
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-21
<black> moin leutz, hab ne kurze frage: hab mir nen wlan-router gekauft den kann ich im  5ghz modus laufen lassen. Mein netbook hat ne wlan-karte ath9k. Wie kann ich auf 5ghz band umstellen ? 
<bullgard4> black: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann schaltet normalerweise Deine WLAN-Karte automatisch den Treiber ath9k auf das 5-GHz-Band um, wenn es dort einen Access Point findet. Wenn das bei Dir nicht automatisch klappt, dann liegt das wahrscheinlich nicht am Treiber ath9k, sondern an Deinem Rechner, der nicht richtig konfiguriert ist. Da kann Dir nur einer helfen, wenn Du Angaben über Deinen...
<bullgard4> ...Rechner machst. Du solltest auch mitteilen, was iwconfig ausgibt. --  Ich muß weg.
<Gamoder> Hallo - kennt jemand ein Tool wie foremost, aber für .odt-Dateien?
<Gamoder> (Ich habe unabsichtlich wieder einmal meine /home-Partition formatiert)
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: probier einfach mal das übliche: photorec, gehört zum testdisk paket.
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: und das übliche "ungesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten" leg ich ganz für umsonst mit drauf :)
<Andy1978> LetoThe2nd: Ist bei dir "über die Straße laufen" = "Selbstmord"?
<LetoThe2nd> Andy1978: wenn du dabei so unvosichtig bist wie die meisten user mit ihren nur einmal existierenden datenbeständen? ja.
<Andy1978> LetoThe2nd: okay, möglich. Ich kenne den durchschnittlichen user nicht...
<LetoThe2nd> Andy1978: wenn ich mich auf die strasse lege und dann ne teerkolonne bestelle (== formatieren, was der fragesteller 'aus versehen' gemacht hat), dann brauch ich mich nachher über meinen gesundheitszustand nicht wundern - sorry, kann ich echt nichts anderes sagen als: hättest du halt backups gemacht...
<Andy1978> LetoThe2nd: Ich hab leider den Anfang nicht mitbekommen, fand nur "ungesicherte daten sind gelöschte daten" sehr extrem :-D Aber nun gut, ggf. bin ich auch in -offtopic
<Gamoder> LetoThe2nd: Danke, probier ich mal aus - aber das kann doch keine .odt-Dateien, oder?
<Andy1978> Gamoder: photorec findet AFAIK nicht nur photos
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder: ich müsste jetzt genauso doku lesen wie du. aber es kann zumindest nicht nur photos, wie der name suggerieren würde.
<Andy1978> Gamoder: man photorec: .. file  data  recovery software designed to recover lost files including video, documents and archives...
<XS3325> Hat jemand eine Idee, warum mein tomcat 7 mail.mycomp.com auflösen kann, aber smtp.mycom.com nicht, obwohl ein ping auf beide geht und beide auch mit mvn jetty:run laufen?
<XS3325> hat sich erledigt
<jokrebel> hi
<RedNifre> Hallöle!
<RedNifre> Gibt es eigentlich irgendetwas, womit sich das Aussehen von Ordnern verändert, je nachdem was drin ist?
<RedNifre> Zum Beispiel dickere Ordner wenn ein hohes Datenvolumen drin steckt, oder eine kleine Zahl, die angibt, wie viele Dateien/Unterordner drin sind?
<jokrebel_> RedNifre: Also die Anzahlanzeige unterhalb des Ordnernamens ist soweit ich weiß möglich. Im Symbol selbst ist es mir nicht bekannt.
<RedNifre> Hm, schade.
<jokrebel_> Cu
<Win5hit> moin moin, kurze frage habe eclipse-jdt über apt installiert. komischerweise fehlen bei mir die "available update sites". also es gibt einfach keine src für ein update. was ist da schief gelaufen?
<FreeRicco> hallo zusammen, ich würde gern ubuntu 11.10 installieren. sobald ich aber von der cd starte, verpixelt sich mein bildschirm und geht in den standby modus und ich muss den rechner neu starten. zur info: Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X2 555 Prozessor 3.20 GHz, Arbeitsspeicher: 4,00 GB. jemand einen tip für mich? mit ubuntu 10.04 hatte alles wunderbar geklappt.
<sash_> Ok, ich habe zwar, speziell zu diesem Problem, keine Ahnung, hoffe aber, dass meine Vermutungen richtig sind: Der Standard-Grafiktreiber, der da geladen wird, ist nicht in der Lage, Unity 3D zu starten. Du könntest ein anderes Ubuntu (K,X,L) ausprobieren, das starten, installieren, den proprietären Grafiktreiber installieren und dann Unity oder Gnome3 (Wenn du mit KDE, Xfce usw.) nicht klarkommst.
<sash_> Man kanns mit Zeichensetzung auch so sehr übertreiben, dass es falsch wird. → Kaffee holen.
<FreeRicco> mit kubuntu hab ich es auch schon probiert, war das selbe in grün. aber danke für den tip, werd es jetzt mal mit x probieren.
<k1l_> installier mal mit der alternate cd.
<k1l_> da ist ein installer ohne live-system. der braucht kein großen plemplem. danach könntest dann per recoverykonsole den grakatreiber draufkloppen.
<FreeRicco> alternate cd ubuntu?
<k1l_> ,alternate installation? FreeRicco 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber alternate installation
<k1l_> ,alternate_installation? FreeRicco 
<shetlandpony> FreeRicco, Alternate_Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation - Weitere Infos im query ...
<FreeRicco> danke sehr
<k1l_> das installiert auch ein normales ubuntu. hat aber eine installer wie unter windows 2000 und nicht dieses live system
<squidward> hallo
<FreeRicco> oki danke für den tip nochmal lade mir jetzt die alternate cd version runter, mal sehen obs dann geht :)
<squidward> habe ein kleines problem dabei squid und squidgard ans laufen zu bekommen. habe zwar in die squid.conf url_rewrite_program /usr/bin/squidGuard -c [pfad zur config] oder auch redirect_program /usr/bin/squidGuard -c [pfad zur config| eingetragen
<squidward> aber es will einfach nicht
<squidward> niemand eine idee was ich machen könnte?
<sash_> logs lesen/pasten?
<squidward> squidGuard log: http://pastebin.com/gngYNrvH
<sash_> Startet und stoppt also direkt wieder?
<squidward> ja
<sash_> Und das ist auch Ubuntu?
<squidward> ja
<sash_> Welche Version?
<squidward> ubuntu server 10.04
<sash_> Und welche Squidguard-Version?
<squidward> 2.7
<sash_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard hast du gelesen?
<Win5hit> ist es normal dass nach einer eclipse installation unter 11.10 x64 keine update sites im eclipse vorhanden sind?
<Win5hit> installiert habe ich mit apt-get
<squidward> sash_: evtl ist hier ja ein fehler: http://pastebin.com/eLBUCReW
<sash_> squidward: Eventuell, ja. Ich habe squidguard aber auch nur ein Mal konfiguriert und kann es dir nicht sagen.
<Michi74390> hi
<Michi74390> kann mir einer von euch vielleicht sagen, wie ich es hinkriege, dass im terminal mein benutzername (also der teil benutzer@maschine) in einer bestimmten farbe dargestellt wird?
<Michi74390> ich benutze im moment das xcfe terminal
<sash_> Michi74390: bash prompt colors googlen
<Michi74390> thx
<Michi74390> war mir nicht sicher wie sich das wohl nennen könnte ;)
<Red-Jabber> hoi
<Red-Jabber> nutzt hier jemand ejabberd ? hätte eine frage zu  dem "shared roster ldap" module
<koegs> ,frag? Red-Jabber
<shetlandpony> Red-Jabber: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Andy1978> hm, doch nicht
<penta> Hey Leute
<penta> ich hab eine Problem mit meiner Paketliste nach dem update von 11.04 => 11.10
<penta> es stehen alle pakete doppelt in der Liste
<k1l_> wie hast du denn geupgraded?
<bauruine> hat jemand von euch unbound erfolgreich unter 11.10 installiert? bei mir funktioniert der hier auf zwei verschiedenen pcs nicht. (log & dig & netstat) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/9h7Jp60YMSo6e5LpmSV7/ 
<penta> über die Software-Aktualisierung
<penta> Ich hab schon den Cache gelöscht und alle Paketquellen einmal entfernt und wieder hinzugefügt, aber nichts funktioniert.
<k1l_> welche paketliste meinst du?
<k1l_> kommen denn fehlermeldungen?
<penta> nein es kommen keine Meldungen
<penta> Naja ich hab erstmal alle meine alten PPA rausgeschmissen, also entgültig entfernt und dann habe ich mal zum testen die oneiric quellen heraus genommen
<penta> Keiner eine Idee?
<k1l_> fahr mal nen "sudo apt-get update" und dahinter nen sudo apt-get upgrade und pack alles in einen nopaste service bitte
<k1l_> penta: und welche liste meinst du denn?
<penta> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/1gkU3sTZ
<LetoThe2nd> penta: hast du vielleicht mal ein 32bit-ppa diren gehabt oder veruscht zu installieren?
<penta> eigentlich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> penta: und hinweis - backports sind aktiviert. wenn du weisst was du tust, ok.
<penta> wie kann es das wieder rückgängig machen?
<penta> was ist an Backports so schlimm ?
<LetoThe2nd> penta: bzw. mal ein lustig heruntergeladenes 32bit-deb installiert? ;) die maschine ist 64b, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> penta: ich habe nicht gesagt "so schlimm". aber die backports sind schon eher dafür bekannt, auch gerne mal was lahmzulegen.
<penta> ja ist 64 bit
<penta> eigentlich nicht, das einzige waqs ich versuch habe zu installieren ist ein skype 64bit
<k1l_> penta: wo siehst du denn die doppelte paketliste? (nochmal frage ich nicht danach)
<LetoThe2nd> penta: dann würde ich aus der sources.list alles auskommentieren, das i386 ist. und eben als hinweis - wenn du nicht akut auf etwas aus den backports angewiesen bist, würde ich sie deaktivieren.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l_: vermutung: er wundert sich dass alles doppelt geholt wird. meine vermutete antwort: weil er beide architekturen drin stehen hat.
<penta> Wenn ich meine aptitude aufmache, dann werden mir Pakete doppelt angezeigt
<penta> LetoThe2nd: ich habe keine direkten i386 sachen drin
<LetoThe2nd> penta: und jetzt schau dir mal die details der "doppelten pakete" an, speziell der architektur... und dann reden wir weiter.
<penta> http://pastebin.com/aymt9tNE
<dadrc> penta, das liegt an aptitude
<k1l_> penta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/845183
<dadrc> Das hat leider einen Bug, der es auf multiarch-Systemen (wie Ubuntu seit 11.10) ziemlich unnutzbar macht
<k1l_> aptitude ist auch nicht mehr das ubuntu-programm-der-wahl als paketmanager
<penta> heißt der fehler liegt an aptitude?
<penta> Oder, wo kann ich nachgucken welche Architekturen für die installationen gelten?
<k1l_> penta: liess nochmal die letzten 10 zeilen :X
<penta> Sry, hab ich jetzt nur überflogen gehabt
<Win5hit> ich wollte mal ganz vorsichtig fragen obs unter ubuntu 11.10 x64 Probleme mit eclipse gibt?
<k1l_> ja, überfliegen ist nicht so klever, wenn man eine problemlösung sucht.
<k1l_> Win5hit: hast du denn welche?
<Win5hit> nach der installation von eclipse 3.7 via apt-get install fehlt im eclipse das repo für indigo.
<Win5hit> fügt man es hinzu und führt "check for updates" aus findet er updates, kann sie aber nicht installieren wegen konflikten mit bereits installierten paketen.
<k1l_> guck mal, ob ubuntu da nicht eigene pakete liefert
<Win5hit> vermutlich ist genau dass der fehler ;)
<penta> so ich hab das problem jetzt behoben bekommen
<penta> ich habe anscheind wirklich mal ein i386-Paket installiert.
<penta> Hat jemand eigentlich eine Plan wie man Skype 64 Bit unter oneiric installiert?
<Ilian1> Hallo! Habe merkwürdige Grafikprobleme z.B. im OpenOffice-Menü. Neustart von ooo bringt leider nichts. Da gab es doch einen Befehl, dass ich nicht das gesammte System neu starten muss. Welchen? 
<k1l> du meinst den xsever neustarten? das würde aber alle programme schliessen
<Ilian1> Wenn das nur so geht k1l . Gibts eine Alternative die die Programme offen hält?
<penta> Nutzt jemand Skype unter Oneiric?
<k1l> ,skype? penta 
<shetlandpony> penta, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<penta> Jas das probelm ist halt ich nutze ein 64bit system
<k1l> und? welches problem hast du da genau?
<penta> ja wenn ich das i386 jetzt installiere habe ich ja wieder die probleme mit doppelten problemen oder nicht?
<k1l> die probleme macht aber nur aptitude
<k1l> apt-get, softwarecenter etc können damit umgehen
<wachbirn> hallo,,,ist es okay, nopaste.debian.net auch hier zu verwenden?
<k1l> wachbirn: ja, wenn du ein ubuntu problem hast.
<wachbirn> okay..danke...derweil keine probs..richte gerade xchat ein
<SunTsu> wachbirn: Im Prinzip ist ja egal welchen Paste-Service Du nutzt, solange es nicht Dein IRC-Client ist ;)
<wachbirn> okay..blöde frage..wie bekommt man den roten strich da oben hin?
<wachbirn> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<SunTsu> Hat von Euch auch jemand das Problem daß unter oneiric/kubuntu kde 4.72 Fentser/Fenstergruppen verschwinden? Ist-Zustand	INW57006318180508	INW57006318180508	SFP-GE-L	Cisco, SFP-GE-L - 1000BASE-LX/LH SFP, 1300 nm, MMF, LC Port	MODULE	FNS15391EDC	SFP	Cisco	IN-Projekt-VOICE2016	LAGER			ALL_IN_NE																																																																																																																																																															
<SunTsu> args, sory
<LetoThe2nd> wachbirn: den macht dein sing von selber.... und wir würden ihn gerne nicht sehen.
<SunTsu> so sollte das mit dem pasten nicht sein
<k1l> wachbirn:  in den einstellungen. markierungslinie
<wachbirn> okay.......wannmacht man so einen strich
<wachbirn> einstellungen...mal schauen
<k1l> wachbirn: das macht dein client (wenn es eingestelt ist) um zu zeigen, ab wo was neues geschrieben wurde
<wachbirn> hmmm..find jetzt nicht die einstellung
<sysdef> ,bot? penta
<shetlandpony> penta: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> wachbirn: einstellungen, optionen, textfenster. da dann mal _aufmerksam_ lesen
<penta> wieso bot?
<k1l> penta: shetlandpony ist der channelbot.
<k1l> nicht immer die hälfte überlesen. dann macht das auch mehr sinn hier
<penta> Ja schon verstanden
<hulk> gibt es Alternativen zu "Cheese"? Meine QuickCam funktioniert damit nicht :/
<deem> hulk: such mal mit "apt-cache search webcam"
<Fuchs> kamoso, allerdings nutzen die eigenlich meistens die gleiche Technik dahinter, 
<Fuchs> von daher wuerde ich eher mal schauen _warum_ die cam nicht geht
<Fuchs> an Stelle von Programme durchprobieren
<hulk> sie wird erkannt, aber wenn ich Cheese öffne sehe ich nur ein weißes Fenster mit Rahmen... er läd ne weile und dann passiert nichts mehr... wenn ich dann beende stürzt cheese ab
<Fuchs> *schulterzuck*  Du kannst kamoso probieren, ob das erfolgreicher sein wird ...
<k1l> hulk: starte cheese mal aus nem terminal und schau ob er da meldungen ausspuckt
<hulk> Kein Gerät gefunden... aha
<hulk> also mit "XawTv" funktioniert es... aber Cheese erkennt die cam irgendwie nicht...
<TheSilentTechie_> away
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend  10.04  problem ich hatte immer ein panel am boden des screens das mir die offenen programme anzeigte das ist nun weg ! wie bekomme ich das wieder ?
<LupusE> hi
<dadrc> KDE, Gnome, sonstwas?
<IchGucksLive> dadrc: Gnome
<dadrc> IchGucksLive, hast du oben noch ein Panel?
<IchGucksLive> ja
<dadrc> Dann würd ich einfach da raufklicken, ein neues Panel erstellen und es nach unten ziehen
<IchGucksLive> ich hab nun eins angelegt das ist automatisch nach unten gegangen 
<dadrc> gut
<dadrc> Das Applet, das du suchst, müsste Fensterliste heißen
<IchGucksLive> nun zum panelhinzufügen ?
<dadrc> Genau
<IchGucksLive> Treffer DANKE B)
<Conan179a> Guten nabend zusammen
<k4v> nabend
<k3Rn> nabend
<Mode-M> hi, ich benutze mediatomb auf 11.10, aber mediatomb startet sich selbst alle 10 sekunden neu. hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen kann? die config müsste fehlerfrei sein.
<Mode-M> ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass es einen speicherzugriffsfehler gibt.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: bedeutet in etwa 8 von 10 fällen dass das installierte paket bzw dessen bibliotheken nicht zur distribution passen (fremdquellen? querinstalliert?), in 1 von 10 defektes ram/festplatte, und in 1 von irgendwas ganz anderes.
<Mode-M> LetoThe2nd: http://dpaste.com/659904/ das ist meine sources.list. und nur davon hab ich pakete installiert.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: bleiben noch 2 von 10, wenn die aussage korrekt ist. :)
<Mode-M> das nervt echt. ich hab mir ubuntu installiert weil ich eben nicht alles selbst bauen will.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: ruhe bewahren, keinen stress. :) sonst hat das system keine auffälligkeiten?
<Mode-M> nein, das ist mein NAS.
<dAnjou> Mode-M: seit einiger zeit schon werden PPAs nicht mehr an die sources.list angefügt, sondern extra ins verzeichnis sources.list.d/ gepackt. deine aussage, auch wenn ich (wir?) dir glaube(n), ist also recht unzulänglich ;) ... just FYI
<Mode-M> hm, k
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: magst du uns mal bitte lsb_release -a und ein uname -a in ein pastebin schieben?
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: plus ein ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ bitte
<Mode-M> dAnjou: danke für den tipp. hab in sources.list.d/ doch noch eine andere quelle entdeckt. shame on me. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: ich sag ja, "wenn die aussage korrekt ist" ... :)
<dAnjou> sofern die damit was zu tun hat
<Mode-M> LetoThe2nd: jaja, hab mich nicht mehr dran erinnert. ich probiers mal ohne die quelle.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: uU möchtest du ppa-purge benutzen. und tust du uns trotzdem den gefallen mit lsb_release -a und uname -a? danke.
<Mode-M> sry, mom.
<Mode-M> http://dpaste.com/659908/
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: danke sehr. obligatorischer hinwies: als root rumzurennen ist suboptimal. aber weisst du ja sicher. nicht als diskussionsansatz, nur als hinweis.
<Mode-M> ich weiss, was ich tue. :)
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: ist notiert.
<dAnjou> ist hier ja mal ne ganz gefährliche aussage :P
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: egal, ist notiert. fertig. :)
<alewe__> http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,798891,00.html
<dAnjou> alewe__: nope!
<bekks> ,ot? alewe__ 
<shetlandpony> alewe__: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<LetoThe2nd> alewe__: will hier keiner wissen. linkspam bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<bekks> schneller :D
<Mode-M> hm, und siehe da - immer noch restarts. :/
<Mode-M> mal dieses ppa-purge testen
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: klar, nur von quelle deaktivieren verschwindet das daraus installierte ja nicht.
<Mode-M> nene, hab schons schon danach entfernt und die quellen neu geladen
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: zur überprüfung ists z.b. hilfreich synaptic aufzumachen, und dann nach ursprung sortiert anzeigen zu lassen.
<Mode-M> synaptic ist doch ein X programm? hab keine X libs installiert
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: es gibt auch x-forwarding.... wenn man weiss was man tut ;P
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: man kanns bestimmt per cli auch rausfinden, aber das hab ich grade nicht parat. manchmal ist so ein X-tool halt doch hilfreich.
<Mode-M> :) ich weiss, dass es x-forwarding gibt. ich dachte immer dafür braucht man trotzdem x-libs auf dem host.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: nur die clientseitigen.
<Mode-M> bin eigentlich mit apt-get recht zufrieden.
<Mode-M> wie find ich denn eigentlich heraus, welche quellen von einer bestimmten quelle installiert wurden? in der man page kann von apt-get kann ich nix dazu finden.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: genau dafür hab ich eben synaptic :) auf cli ist vmtl dpkg-query hilfreich, aber wie schon angedeutet: RTFM :)
<Mode-M> ich bin softwareentwickler. damit komm ich klar. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: bad luck: anscheinend ist das feature in dpkg-query zur zeit broken.
<Mode-M> hehe, wär ja mal was neues, wenn mal was funktionieren würde.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: viele, viele möglichkeitne dich einzubringen :) und auf die gefahr hin mich zu wieder holen: ich weiss, dass es in synaptic funktioniert :)
<k3Rn> hallo! kann ich mir listen lassen welche pakete gerade alle im system installiert sind?
<Mode-M> LetoThe2nd: was solls. installier ich halt synaptic. :)
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: ja. kann synaptic, kann dpkg, und je nach blickwinkel auch dpkg-query 
<guntbert> k3Rn: dpkg -l
<LetoThe2nd> guntbert: danach war nicht gefragt :)
<guntbert> LetoThe2nd: stimmt :-/
<k3Rn> danke - dpkg tuts
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: hint: in zukunft nach möglichkeit weniger meta, sprich, nicht drumherum fragen :P dnake
<andy1978> h2o: zufrieden mit KabelBW ?
<andy1978> ups, dachte wir wären in offtopic
<Mode-M> LetoThe2nd: wärst du so nett und würdest mir sagen, wie man in synaptic die pakete nach den quellen filtert? :)
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: links unten: "Urspung"
<Mode-M> ah, danke
<Mode-M> w32codecs hab ich mit den standardquellen wohl nicht mehr, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: sind in medibuntu. das ist aber i.A. ziemlich unproblematisch.
<Mode-M> haha, genau diese quelle hatte ich vorher noch zusätzlich drin.
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<LetoThe2nd> meine vorgehensweise wäre: jetzt mal in synaptic schauen ob nicht noch was rumschwirrt, dann nochmal probieren. 
<k3Rn> wie kann ich anzeigen lassen welche kernel-module geladen sind? kann man sich dabei ach anzeigen lassen mit welchen parametern die module geladen wurden?
<LetoThe2nd> k3Rn: lsmod, im zweifel wegen den parametern mal die manpage anschauen.
<Mode-M> ich hab jetzt jedes paket von medibuntu deinstalliert, welches irgendwie mit mediatomb zu tun haben könnte. hab aber trotzdem noch das problem mit den restarts
<dreamon> Mein Tablet hat eine Taste, die am Rande ist, da komm ich immer wieder versehentlich hin. Die ist irgendwie verknüpft mit Banshee. Ist sehr lästig, immer startet es, ohn das ich das möchte. Wie kann ich den code abfragen, und das austragen?
<Fuchs> xev
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: hm. verschluckt er sich vielleicht an einer der freigegebenen dateien? hat es überhaupt schon mal funktioniert?
<Fuchs> wenn xev es nicht anzeigt, dann acpi_listen
<Mode-M> LetoThe2nd: jedenfalls hats mal längere zeit ohne crash funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: hmkay. jetzt die offensichtlich logische nächste frage: "bis zu...?"
<Mode-M> die gescannten dateien haben sich nicht geändert. höchstens die config. wobei die wirklich recht einfach ist.
<Mode-M> ich benutz jetzt mysql als database. aber daran wirds wohl auch nicht liegen.
<LetoThe2nd> Mode-M: kannich mangels wissen über mediatomb nicht beurteilen. schon mal auf launchpad nach bekannten fehlern geschaut?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ist KeyCode das was ich suche? keycode 248 
<Mode-M> hab natürlich schon gegoogelt. scheint auch mit ffmpeg zu tun haben zu können.
<Fuchs> dreamon: vermutlich
<h2o> Mode-M: du bist aus München oder?
<Mode-M> ja, wieso?
<h2o> habs nur gesehen ;)
<Mode-M> :)
<dreamon> Fuchs, danke
<Fuchs> dreamon: keine Ursache
<Mode-M> münchen ist übrigens angeblich die schlauste stadt deutschlands hab ich heute gelesen.
<Fuchs> Mode-M: hi, wir haben sonst auch einen ganz tollen Plapperkanal, #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Der Kanal hier sollte fuer Support frei bleiben. 
<pstrm> Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem netzwerksetup (wireless). Ich kriege eine IP, mein Router listet die notebook IP auch als  im Netzwerk, aber ich kann das laptop weder pingen noch rauspingen. Wo kann ich da beim debuggen ansetzen?
<Mode-M> lol, danke
<guntbert> pstrm: hast du firewall Regeln aktiviert?
<pstrm> guntbert: Nicht bewusst, mit Kabelnetz geht auch alles.
<pstrm> Also ich kriege auch keine HTTP Verbindung raus und so.
<bekks> pstrm: Welche IP bekommst Du denn?
<pstrm> 192.168.0.103
<guntbert> pstrm: schau einmal           sudo iptables -L             an
<bekks> netstat -rn -- und mal den Eintrag mit UG kontrollieren.
<pstrm> Also bei iptables steht Chain INPUT/...
<pstrm> und dann in der naechsten Zeile immer target\tprot\opt etc. dann leerzeile dann neuer header also wohl leer
<jokrebel> gn8
<pstrm> der UG Eintrag sagt 0.0.0 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0
<bekks> pstrm: Und da gibts auch nur den einen UG Eintrag?
<guntbert> pstrm: ping 192.168.0.1
<Conan179a> guten nabend
<pstrm> jo, also wenn ich das kabel reinstecke wandert der zu einem Eintrag, wo hinten eth0 steht und bei wlan0 ist dann einfach kein UG mehr
<Conan179a> ich hab eine frage zu grub2
<pstrm> guntbert: Ja, das tut ja leider nicht ;) Da sollte mein Router ja antworten. Von meinem alten Mac aus kann ich den anpingen, von Linux mit Kabelnetz auch.
<pstrm> gnaaaa
<pstrm> so
<pstrm> hab mal an dem wlanschalter das wlan ausgestellt (verbindung ganz weg, popup in unity) und wieder angestellt
<pstrm> "Have you tried turning it off and on again?"
<pstrm> Was auch immer sich da verschluckt hatte. Danke trotzdem für euer Interesse an meinem Problem.
<pstrm> ;)
<ring2> hätte er mal eher auf die jungs von it-crowd gehört
<h2o> Conan179a: welche?
<Conan179a> sekudne bin gleich wieder da
<Conan179a> wie kann ich grub2 einstellen, so das alte kernel nicht in ein submenü geschoben werden? ubuntu 11.0
<Conan179a> 11.04
<chris4000_> hallo,
<chris4000_> wo ist die /etc/syslog.conf?
<bekks> chris4000_: DIE Frage hast du gerade beantwortet ;)
<h2o> Conan179a: das müsste im Wiki stehen so meine Erinnerung
<chris4000_> @bekks, an der stelle ist sie nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: die startscripte verwenden, die bei 11.10 unter /etc/grub.d/ liegen. die erzeugen das nämlich, und die dürften auch unter 11.04 funktionieren.
<ring2> chris4000_, dann suche sie mit find oder locate
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: und eine kleine bitte am rande: generelle begrüssungewn beim kommen/gehen sind hier eher unangebracht. wenn 170 oder mehr user das machen, ist der channel unbenutzbar. am besten einfach immer direkt fragen, wenndu ne frage hast, und ansonsten einfach da sein oder auch nicht. :) danke
<h2o> chris4000_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur
<chris4000_> @ring2: root@ldaptest:/# find syslog.conf find: "syslog.conf": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> chris4000_: dürfen wir mal kurz um lsb_release -a und uname -a in einem pastebin bitten? danke sehr!
<guntbert> chris4000_:  /etc/rsyslog.conf
<Conan179a> also ich hab zwar in der wiki gefunden warum er es macht aber nicht, wie ers nicht macht :(
<chris4000_> @guntbert: danke :-)
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: ich sagte es dir gerade.
<Conan179a> hupe tschuldigung, hab nicht geshen
<ring2> chris4000_, so nutzt man find auch nicht ;) "find / -name syslog.conf" wäre korrekt
<Conan179a> hups
<k3Rn> bei der installation von ubuntu 11.10 server zeigt er mir die festplatte nicht an. ist nen sun xfire server mit ner 1TB sata platte. das bisherige ubuntu 11.04 desktop hatte kein problem.
<bekks> k3Rn: Welche SUN denn genau?
<k3Rn> x2200
<Conan179a> @LetoThe2nd gibt es eine anleitung wo drin steht wie man das konfiguriert?
<MrBlue> moin
<MrBlue> frieden und langes leben euch
<bekks> k3Rn: Welcher Controller steckt da drin?
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: keine ahnung. wie gesagt: der inhalt des grub-menüs wird volautomatische von diesen scripten erzeugst. wenn du also einfach die scripte aus ner 11.10-installation raus kopierst und bei der 11.04 rein, dann sollte das passen. (natürlich sicherheitshalber vor dem überschrieben ein backup machen)
<Conan179a> ähm, warum due scribts von 11.10?
<Conan179a> oder meinst du ich soll es von einer älternen ubuntu nemmen?
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: ach so, du willst das eben _nicht_.. jetzt bin ich dabei. sorry, ich habs genau anders rum verstanden. dann entweder a) ein älteres script benutzen oder b) mal schauen, wo's im detail herkommt. die datei müsste /etc/grub.d/10-linux sein, aber wo da genau muss man sichen.
<LetoThe2nd> s/sichen/suchen/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: Conan179a: ach so, du willst das eben _nicht_.. jetzt bin ich dabei. sorry, ich habs genau anders rum verstanden. dann entweder a) ein älteres script benutzen oder b) mal schauen, wo's im detail herkommt. die datei müsste /etc/grub.d/10-linux sein, aber wo da genau muss man suchen.
<LetoThe2nd> ich zumindest weiss es nicht
<k3Rn> @bekks, keine ahnung was das für ein conroller ist, müsste ich auch erst nachschlagen - sollte er doch wohl kennen...
<Conan179a> achso ich probiers aus
<bekks> k3Rn: Nachschlagen ist nicht, weil die X2200 mehrere verschiedene Controller verbaut haben kann. Welchen DU hast, solltest Du dann schon nachsehen - Stichwort LOM.
<Conan179a> wo kann ich eine ältere ubuntu version runterladen?
<sq-one> hey hat jemand von euch schonmal per nautilus musik auf einen iPod shuffle kopiert (der ipod hat noch tasten)
<Conan179a> hat sich erledigt
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann wech
<Conan179a> danke für deine hilfe
<LetoThe2nd> kp, schön wenns tut
<Conan179a> obs tut kann ich erst später sagen, muss mir erst 10.10 runterladen
<LetoThe2nd> Conan179a: vielleicht hätts hier auch wer griffbereit und könnt dir die dateien direkt geben?
 * LetoThe2nd ist jetzt endgültig weg. gute nacht.
<guntbert> g'nacht LetoThe2nd 
<h2o> Conan179a: am besten per torrent runterladen
<Conan179a> ich hab schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, ich lade es normal runter, mein download rate ist supi momentan
<h2o> bei Ubuntu ist ein torrent Client Transmission schon vorinstalliert und damit kann man runterladen und dann am besten noch die sha1sum checken
<h2o> nur so für die Zukunft
<Conan179a> cleitn wasfüreinding
<k3Rn> hm die ubuntu server installation findet die festplatte nicht. er schreibt eine serial ata raid configuration wurde gefunden. auch wenn ich die avtiviere zeigt er mir die platte nicht an. woran kann das noch liegen?
<h2o> k3Rn: ist das eine sata platte?
<k3Rn> h2o: ja
<h2o> k3Rn: was meinst du mit "aktiviere"?
<h2o> k3Rn: ist die Platte leer oder ist da momentan etwas installiert?
<k1l> ist das denn nen raid? oder nur eine platte? was ist da drauf? was ist im bios eingestellt?
<k3Rn> h2o: auf der platte läuft bisher schon ein ubuntu system
<k3Rn> es ist nur eine platte - und es ist so weit ich weiss kein raid eingestellt
<h2o> k3Rn: wieviele Partionen sind drauf? Sind diese auf hidden?
<h2o> Schau ob es im Bios erkennt
<k3Rn> das weiss ich nicht - es wurde damals ubuntu ganz normal installiert
<k3Rn> im bios ist die platte zu sehn
<k1l> ist da denn noch platz für die server installation?
<k3Rn> ich würde sie am liebsten über das install menu platt machen und den ganzen speicherplatz fürs neue system verwenden
<k1l> sollte eigentlich kein problem sein
<k3Rn> ich hba eigentlich nur die bootreihenfolge im bios umgestellt - das kann ja nicht das problem sein
<k1l> der sollte auch fragen ob man alles löschen will doer von hand installieren will
<k3Rn> an der stelle wo er die pationen anzeigen sollte, steht nichts
<k1l> schreib mal genau die meldung auf, die kommt. und ob eventuell fehlermeldungen kommen.
<k3Rn> von da her kan ich nicht partitionieren und ich komm mit der installation nicht weiter
<k3Rn> in dem menu in dem man auch iSCSI devices anmelden kann, dort sollten die partitionen erscheinen, und man kann auswählen ob man die änderungen so speichern möchte oder nicht
<k3Rn> bloss ändern kann ich erst gar nichts
<k3Rn> ich probier mal das raid im bios zu deaktieren, mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein. sonst werd ich morgen weitermachen
<k1l> ist das ein normales mainboard mit einer normalen festplatte?
<k1l> achso, also doch nen raid :/
<k3Rn> nein kein raid - nur die option war aktiviert im bios
<k1l> o_O
<h2o> k3Rn: ist die sata direkt am mainboard oder geht die über eine pci?
<Conan179a> KAnn ic hes einrichten, das ubuntu automatisch beim start meien windows part. mountet?
<ring1> Conan179a, ja, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden
<Conan179a> danke
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-22
<h2o> hab einen Bugreport erstellt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightspark/+bug/893460
<h2o> kann mir da jemand helfen ob es möglich ist ohne adobe flashplayer dennoch mit gnash oder lightspark die da erwähnte seite anzuschauen?
<pog> Moin, ich hab ein Ubuntu 10.04 - wie schaffe ich es, unten die Anzeige Applets (CPU-Mode und Hz, Papierkorb) nach rechts zu verschieben? Wenn ich Eigentschaften anschaue, sind sie *nicht* gesperrt, doch sie lassen sich nicht dragen.
<pog> Diese Applets blockieren die Anzeige meiner anzahlmaessig vielen Tasks. 
<koegs> pog: Rechte Maustaste -> Entsperren, danach Rechte Maustaste -> Verschieben
<koegs> wenn sie nicht weiter nach rechts gehen, ist da evtl. schon ein gesperrtes applet
<x00nix> Hallo, mit free -lm sehe ich das ordentlich Speicher angezogen ist. Wo kann ich den sehen, welche Anwendung wieviel Speicher für sich reserviert hat?
<h2o> x00nix: top
<h2o> oder htop
<LetoThe2nd> x00nix: zu 95% sicherheit verwechselst du "benutzten" speicher und "reservierten" speicher. pack doch mal bitte die ausgabe in ein pastebin.
<x00nix> LetoThe2nd: https://gist.github.com/097459991a99e488b240
<LetoThe2nd> x00nix: du bist tatsächlich einer der 5% bei denen das RAM wirklich reserviert ist :)
<x00nix> hehe
<x00nix> Java ;)
<x00nix> Gibt es dafür ein Tool bei dem ich sehen kann, welche Anwendung wieviel Reserviert hat?
<LetoThe2nd> x00nix: htop, und nach speicher sortieren, z.b.
<x00nix> LetoThe2nd: danke genau sowas hab ich gesucht :)
<pog> koegs: danke fuer den Hinweis - es war zwar nicht gesperrt, aber und das ist ja auch gut, man kann es nur bewegen, wenn man explizit verschieben anklickt, d.h. es ist auch ein Schutz, dass man es nicht automatisch dragt.
<LetoThe2nd> x00nix: sehr schön.
<Dejavu> hallo - ich habe gerade per curlftpfs einen ftpserver bei mir gemountet - sobald ich darauf kopieren will bekomme ich die fehlermeldung cp: Schließen von /mnt/ftpbackus/ .... : Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<Dejavu> hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ? Ich habe auf meinen FTP geschaut die Datein wurden jedoch hochgeladen
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: nichts spezifisches, ausser dass wir hier regelmässig klagen über curlftpfs hören weils wieder irgendwo hakt. das veruscht einfach was mit ftp zu machen, wofür es nicht gedacht ist. am besten eine andere möglichkeit suchen.
<Dejavu> ah ok schade 
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: sshfs z.b. ist als ziemlich stabil bekannt :)
<Dejavu> ich suche gerade einen weg ein Dateibackup / Mysql Backup per cron job täglich zu machen und auf einer externen stelle zu sichern
<Dejavu> mein vserver hat leider nur 18 GB Speicher ...
<sysdef> LetoThe2nd: s/stabi/ge/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that letothe2nd meant: Dejavu: sshfs z.b. ist als ziemlich gel bekannt :)
<sysdef> LetoThe2nd: s/stab/ge/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that letothe2nd meant: Dejavu: sshfs z.b. ist als ziemlich geil bekannt :)
<sysdef> :)
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: ein curlfstps in einer automation ist eh selbstmord.
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: wenns schon ftp sein soll, dann halt schlicht wput.
<sysdef> vor allen wegen auto-reconnect ist es geil
<Dejavu> hmm ok dann werde ich mir das mal anschauen
<Dejavu> aber erstmal rufe ich das rechenzentrum an ob die nicht eh backups fahren :-)
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: A.K.:A it just works.
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: backup != restore, nur als denkanstoss :)
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: und dann, bevor wir weiter diskutieren, bitte einmal lsb_release -a des vservers in ein pastebin. danke :)
<Dejavu> http://pastebin.com/Tp4kr917
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: danke sehr.
<deem> wput kommt doch nur mit dateien kleiner 2gb zurecht
<deem> ich benutze zb ftp-upload. funktioniert ganz gut
<LetoThe2nd> oder curl, vielleicht?
<deem> curl?
<deem> keine ahnung was das macht. hab ich noch nie benutzt
<LetoThe2nd> deem: sollte das eigentlich auch tun.
<LetoThe2nd> deem: http://curl.haxx.se/docs/manpage.html
<Dejavu> naja Curl wollte ich in verbindung mit der webmin backup funktion verwenden. Jedoch bekomme ich immer den Fehle: "tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now" ausgegeben 
<deem> LetoThe2nd: kommt das mit @ im usernamen zurecht?
<deem> iih. webmin
<LetoThe2nd> deem: keine ahnung, selber ausprobieren/manpage lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: das riecht aber schon sehr deutlich eher nach bug im script und nicht in curl.
<Dejavu> naja curl habe ich manuell mal getestet und einfach datein drauf kopiert
<Dejavu> kann der fehler daran liegen dass ich keine rootrechte auf dem vserver habe?
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: "der fehler". was soll man jetzt dazu sagen?
<Dejavu> ok stimmt auch wieder ;-)
<Dejavu> ok sagen wir einfach mal ich bin zu dusselig für webmin: unter den Punkt sichern nach soll man ordner und dateiname angeben. Das wundert mich da man den sicherungsnamen nochmals seperat angeben kann - naja mal schauen was das script nun anstelle
<deem> Dejavu: das erste beschreibt wohl die ordner die du sichern willst und das 2te das archiv das tar erstellt
<Dejavu> das dachte ich auch - der will im ersten Teil auch den zu erstellenden Archivnamen - der zweite ist unwichtig 
<deem> am besten deinstallierst du das webmin nochmal und machst das selbst. das is ja schrecklich
<Dejavu> ich bin auch nicht so begeisert davon - vorallem da es gar nicht meinen anforderungen entspricht - ich habe leider vom Rechenzentrum der Uni echt doofe Auflagen bekommen - nur per vpn, kein ftp, kein emailserver etc.
<Dejavu> das einzige was mich nun noch verwundert ist, dass die ausgabe des Dateinamens, welche ich so "home_%Y%m%d_%H%M.tgz" angegeben habe zu 100% übernommen wird. Also die Platzhalter für die Zeitangabe nicht umgewandelt werden
<Dejavu> ok dumme frage sehe den fehler :-)
<sysdef> .o( ich hoffe das is alles nur hobby. macht mir etwas angst )
<Dejavu> japs :-)
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: ich sehe da geschäftsmöglichkeiten.
<Dejavu> habe vergessen was in webmin einzustellen 
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: weisst, seit http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Operation-Ghost-Click-FBI-nimmt-DNSChanger-Botnetz-hoch-1376540.html bin ich etwas klamm. *SCNR*
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/7yabx2y | Operation Ghost Click: FBI nimmt DNSChanger-Botnetz hoch | heise Security
<usch> Hallo, ich habe unter Ubuntu 10.04 die Desktop-Effekte deaktiviert und nun bekomme ich beim Login keine Window-Decorations mehr angezeigt. Wenn ich "metacity --replace" ausführe, klappt alles. Aber eben nur bis zum nächsten Login. An welcher Stelle müsste ich das reinschreiben, damit automatisch beim Login Metacity benutzt wird?
<dadrc> Sollte eigentlich automatisch passieren. Bist du gerade eingeloggt?
<usch> Tut es komischerweise nicht mehr... Ja, bini ch
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte ~/.xsession-errors in einen Pastebin
<usch> http://pastebin.com/zPv63bPx
<dadrc> Keine Metacityfehler drin. Seltsam.
<dadrc> Compiz wird aber gestartet, wenn du Desktopeffekte an hast?
<usch> Jap, und wenn sie aus sind, dann nichts
<dadrc> Ich hab leider gerade kein 10.04 hier, ich schätze, da wird bei dir aus irgendwelchen Gründen der Link auf Metacity nicht richtig gesetzt.
<usch> und kann ich das manuell irgendwo als Startscript eintragen?
<dadrc> Kannst du natürlich machen, aber ich hab noch eine Sache, die du vorher überprüfen kannst
<dadrc> Guck mal, ob in ~/.local/share/applications/ eine metacity.desktop liegt
<usch> keine da
<dadrc> Schade
<dadrc> Dann entweder einfach Metacity in den Autostart packen oder Debug für deine Gnome-Session aktivieren und gucken, was schiefgeht
<usch> OK, probiere ich mal. Danke erstmal, ich melde mich evtl später nochmal
<gARSTIG> mahlzeit .. ich bräuchte hilfe beim installieren eines ubuntu servers (LTS) im bezug auf ein RAID (adaptec 2100S mit 4 HDDs im RAID10 verbund)
<apollo13> ,frag?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<gARSTIG> die installation erkennt nur die beiden RAID1, allerdings nicht das blockdevice selbst 
<gARSTIG> sprich das RAID0 über die beiden RAID1
<gARSTIG> was mach ich falsch? .. adaptec selbst bietet nur treiber für SuSE Ent. und das nur in version 6,7,8,9 an 
<apollo13> wenn der installer ein raid erkennt ist irgendwas falsch, dann ist das so nen halbschwammiges software/hardware raid kombo --> ab in die tonne damit
<gARSTIG> ne ne ..das ist kein FakeRAID ..das ist schon ein echter RAID-Controller mit eigener CPU/RAM
<apollo13> jaja
<gARSTIG> im RAIDcontroller BIOS hab ich das RAID10 angelegt .. der installer erkennt jetzt 2 platten (es sind physikalisch 4) mit eine bezeichnung LVM VG .asr_RAID_((random))_donotuse
<apollo13> ich sagja: schmeiß weg
<apollo13> wenn der installer platten (mehrzahl!) erkennt ist der raidcontroller kein ordentlicher
<apollo13> oder treiber whatever
<koegs> Ubuntu erkennt den Controller bzw. das Raid nicht "korrekt", solange der Hersteller da keine Treiber anbietet, kannst du das vergessen
<LetoThe2nd> gARSTIG: wenn adaptec schon keine treiber liefert, schau sichertshalber mal im kernel nach ob da überhaupt was annähernd sinnvolles exitiert: wenn nicht - schade, beschwer dich bei adaptec.
<apollo13> und fürs nächste mal: nur raidcontroller kaufen wo explizit support im kernel drin ist oder für dein system ein treiber mitgeliefert wird
<apollo13> bei dem billigkontroller hast eh wenigstens nicht viel verloren wennst ihn kübelst
<gARSTIG> apollo13: das ist ein 3 jahre alter server der nicht mehr produktiv genutzt wird ..der hat mal richtig richtig kohle gekostet (Fujitsu RX300 S1)
<gARSTIG> das hat nichts mit "billigcontroller" zu tun ..aber ok 
<gARSTIG> kk .. also fehlt im endeffekt nur der treiber (das gerät ist halt schon ein paar jahre alt) .. wie sinnig wäre ein software RAID? also über 4 platten ?
<leszek> hi
<LetoThe2nd> gARSTIG: wunderschön preis, sagt leider gar nix über den gerstellersupport aus.
<apollo13> gARSTIG: ja hau den controller raus und mach normales software raid, viel mehr wird nicht gehen
<gARSTIG> nun gut ..dann wer dich das ding mal einstampfen - danke für den support und nen schönen tag noch 
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag  Folgendes problem manchmal ist das hindergrundbild aus einer fottoserie gerade unünstig das ändert sich alle 5min automatich kann mans via tastendruck zum Nächsten umschalten ?
<apollo13> der raidkontroller kostet keine 30€ und da erwartet er guten support
<Andy1978> apollo13: Saturn Werbung?
<apollo13> hä?
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja wieder gut. bitte im OT weiter ranten :)
<IchGucksLive> scheint via xml aktiviert zu sein der background mit duration somit geht da nix via tastendruck
<k3Rn> hallo
<k3Rn> gibt es von der server version unterschiedliche install cd/dvds?
<k3Rn> er will bei der installation die platte meines servers nicht finden...
<h2o> Wird die PLatte bei der normalen Live-CD gefunden?
<h2o> wenn ja, dann liegt es wohl an der server cd
<k3Rn> ja, bin mir sehr sicher, dass die desktop dvd kein problem hatte.
<k3Rn> gibt es nicht auhc von server ne dvd?
<koegs> die server-cd gibt es hier: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<k3Rn> okay - gibts auch ne dvd version? damit würde ich es gern mal versuchen.
<koegs> nein, würde auch keinen unterschied machen
<k3Rn> ist das die server version? ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso
<koegs> nein
<k3Rn> anders gefragt, worum habdelt es sich hier : ubuntu-11.10-dvd-amd64.iso? 
<k3Rn> und gibt es nun nen server dvd oder nicht?
<koegs> um eine Ubuntu 11.10 Live-DVD für AMD64...
<Guest1629> Hallo. Ich versuche grade eine Seagate Black Armor NAS einzubinden. Gibt es irgendwo eine Einsteiger-Anleitung wie das geht?
<koegs> ich wiederhole mich: es gibt keine Server-DVD, nur eine Server-CD
<Guest1629> Unter Ubuntu 11.10
<k3Rn> die kack cd erkennt meine platte nicht :/
<sysdef> die server dvd gibts auf debian.org ;p
<sysdef> *scnr*
<koegs> welche CD genau nutzt du, welches Image, wo geladen, was für eine Festplatte, an welchem Controller, etc.?
<dadrc> Guest1629, du hast irgendwo ein NAS stehen und möchstest Freigaben davon in dein System einhängen?
<koegs> du kannst ansonsten ja auch mal die Alternate-CD ausprobieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Oneiric_Ocelot
<Guest1629> Jap, das möchte ich. Ich kann die Einrichtung Maske über die IP 192.168.220.107 erreichen. Das Gerät ist konfiguriert und NFS aktiviert (Was auch immer das ist )
<k3Rn> ubuntu-11.10-server-amd64.iso von der ubuntu seite. cher controller müsste ich nachgucken...
<dadrc> Hotte76, dann guck dir mal das hier an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<Hotte76> mom  mach ich
<k3Rn> unglaublich, auf einmal erkennt er die platte 
<k3Rn> ich habs schon dutzende mal probiert vorher
<koegs> ein wunder, ein wunder!
<Hotte76> dadrc: Ich lese daraus, das ich das via Konsole machen muß und es kein grafisches Tool mehr gibt ja ?  :(
<Hotte76> Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit als NFS?
<dadrc> Hotte76, ich weiß nicht, ob Nautilus das kann. Könntest du aber mal testen.
<dAnjou> Hotte76: kommt drauf an, was die software auf dem gerät kann. hast du da selbst was installiert oder is das ne spezielle firmware?
<Hotte76> drdrc: Also, wenn ich mit Nautilus das Netzwerk durchsuche finde ich 2x das NAS (BA 238825). Jetzt ist die Frage, warum 2x? Und wie binde ich die so ein, das sie als normales Laufwerk erkannt werden, wie z.B. Wechseldatenträger
<hauke> hallo?
<Hotte76> Die Eigenschaften reden von "Windows Speicher"
<dadrc> Hotte76, 2x, weil das NAS wahrscheinlich sowohl samba als auch NFS benutzt
<dAnjou> dadrc: nope http://www.seagate.com/www/de-de/products/external/blackarmor/blackarmor_nas_110#tTabContentSpecifications
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/6wdp2sm | Der BlackArmor(r) NAS 110 | Seagate
<dAnjou> moment
<dAnjou> ist CIFS samba?
<dadrc> ja
<dAnjou> ah ok .. Hotte76: kannst aber auch ftp probieren
<dadrc> Hotte76, und für dauerhaftes Einbinden würd ich dann doch zur Methode über die fstab greifen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS#Auf-Freigaben-zugreifen
<dAnjou> Hotte76: wenn du den nicht nach außen öffnest, sollte FTP kein problem sein
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, wo jetzt die vor- und nachteile von FTP und SAMBA liegen
<dAnjou> besonders im vergleich der beiden
<dadrc> Wenn das Ding schon NFS kann, würd ich das auch benutzen
<dAnjou> ich kanns verstehen, wenn man nich in der fstab rumfummeln will
<dadrc> Musste für dauerhafte Mounts sowieso
<dAnjou> leider
<Hotte76> Wenn ich in der Konfig NFS aktivieren will (war nicht, sorry), will er eine "zulässige IP" haben  ????
<Hotte76> Was ist das?
<dAnjou> Hotte76: wer?
<dadrc> Hotte76, da solltest du vielleicht man die Anleitung von der Kiste lesen, da haben wir keine Ahnung von ^^
<Hotte76> Das Konfig Tool von Seagate
<dAnjou> Hotte76: übrigens geben wir hier keinen support für das ding ;)
<dAnjou> versuchs in nem forum von denen oder auch nebenan #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Hotte76> ok....das Feld kann man leerlassen
<Hotte76> Und jetzt muß ich NFS über Konsole einbinden?
<Hotte76> Sorry war kurz weg
<dAnjou> Hotte76: der wiki-artikel wurde dir schon serviert ... mit viel liebe
<k3Rn> wie komm ihc während der installation wieder aus der busy boy raus?
<koegs> k3Rn: mit STRG+ALT+F1 kommst du zum Installations-Dialog
<Hotte76> Ok....dann wohl keine NAS....Das begreif ich nie
<Hotte76> :-(
<koegs> Hotte76: wenn dein NAS auch CIFS/Samba/Windows-Freigaben zur Verfügung stellt, kannst du sicherlich über Nautilus drauf zugreifen
<Hotte76> koegs: kann ich mit "Netzwerk durchsuchen". Aber wie binde ich es ein?  Also automatisch?
<Fuchs> via fstab 
<koegs> also entweder du lässt dir ein lesezeichen anlegen, wenn du über diesen weg gehts: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_GNOME
<Fuchs> ,fstab? Hotte76 
<koegs> oder eben beim Boot per fstab
<shetlandpony> Hotte76, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> und dazu noch folgendes: 
<Fuchs> ,samba? Hotte76 
<shetlandpony> Hotte76, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Hotte76> Also, ich habe grade per Nautilus ein Verzeichnis auf das NAS in den Ordner "Public" (Ordner erstellen ging nicht) kopiert. Das geht ohne Probleme
<Hotte76> Nur ich hätte es gern als "richtiges" Laufwerk, wie z.B. einen Wechseldatenträger im Nautilus angezeigt
<Fuchs> immer noch: fstab
<Hotte76> So gelesen habe ich das jetzt mit fstab. Verstanden leider nicht. Ich habe jetzt die Fstab Datei im Editor (root) geöffnet. Was muss ich da jetzt eintragen? Sorry, ich bin neu in dem Thema
<Hotte76> hmmm habs glaube ich  ;)
<Hotte76> Ich starte mal neu
<koegs> "sudo mount -a" würde reichen
<koegs> aber er ist schon weg :)
<Dingens> moin, gibts im ubuntu-repo irgendeine "empfohlene"/gebräuchliche software, mit der man unkonforme mp4 (die den player hängen lassen) neu muxen kann?
<leszek> Dingens: schon avidemux versucht ?
<Dingens> jo, das stürzt da kommentarlos ab
<Dingens> kommtn stacktrace von irgend'ner codec-library
<Dingens> MP4Box frisst zwar das file, ändert aber nur wenige details an der struktur, ansonsten wirds 1:1 übernommen. was ich brauch isn komplett neues muxing
<koegs> transmageddon mal probiert?
<koegs> benuze ich gerne als no-brainer, wenns schnell gehen soll
<leszek> Dingens dann musst du es wohl per ffmpeg machen
<Dingens> koegs, les ich grad zum ersten mal, ich schau mal fix was des ist
<Dingens> leszek, ffmpeg is auch irgendwie hakelig. selbst bei "-acodec copy" mault der mich noch voll, der audio codec wär net bekannt und drum könne er nicht muxen. krieg ich auch net resolved
<leszek> Dingens: dann scheint das file zu kaputt zu sein
<Dingens> naja :D sämtliche player am pc spielen das ding ohne jegliche fehlermeldungen ab, kein ruckeln, keine probleme beim spulen, nix. nur auf hardwired mediaplayern macht das file zicken. da geht dann kein spulen und der player sieht nur 1 audiostream
<Dingens> koegs, wenn ich das richtig seh kann transmageddon nur 1 audiostream und zwingt mich zum transkodieren?
<leszek> Dingens: wenn die player am pc das abspielen sollte ffmpeg auch den codec erstellen
<leszek> evtl. mal mencoder ausprobieren
<Dingens> leszek, naja der nimmt ja die selbe library, wirft die selben fehler. ac3 in mp4 gefiele ihm nicht. weigert sich trotz copy das file zu muxen. 
<jokrebel_> hi
<duelle> Hallo, seit einiger Zeit habe ich ca. 1-2 Mal am Tag das Problem, dass sich das komplette System aufhängt. Das Einzige was sich noch bewegt ist der Mauszeiger. Ansonsten steht alles still. Für den Zeitpunkt wo dies geschieht steht immer etwas wie http://pastebin.com/NGng33SB im kern.log
<drakooner> heya,  unter wiki.uu.de/Konsolen-Auflösung steht, dass sich nvidiafb nicht mit dem offiziellen X.org-Treiber von nvidia verträgt.  Frage: was ist unter "dem offiziellen X.org-Treiber von nvidia" zu verstehen? Der proprietäre?
<bekks> drakooner: Ja.
<duelle> Hallo, seit einiger Zeit habe ich ca. 1-2 Mal am Tag das Problem, dass sich das komplette System aufhängt. Das Einzige was sich noch bewegt ist der Mauszeiger. Ansonsten steht alles still. Für den Zeitpunkt wo dies geschieht steht immer etwas wie http://pastebin.com/NGng33SB im kern.log. Derzeit verwende ich Ubuntu 11.10 mit Kernel 3.0.13. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass diese Fehlermeldung mit NVidia-Karten zusammenhängen würde. Habe di
<duelle> verse Treiberversionen von NVidia durchprobiert und auch die "zusätzlichen" Treiber aus Ubuntu direkt.
<jokrebel_> duelle: "Irgendwo habe ich gelesen" kannst Du nicht konkretisieren?
<bekks> duelle: Hast Du die Nvidia-Treiber manuell installiert oder hast Du die vorhandenen Treiber aus den Ubuntu-Repos benutzt?
<duelle> jokrebel: Ich glaube bei nvnews.com habe ich diverse Meldungen dazu gefunden. Nur nichts, was meinem Problem wirklich nahe kam.
<duelle> bekks: Ich habe beides mal versucht. Hat aber beides nichts genutzt :( Hatte später noch von einer neuen Version auf nvnews.com gelesen und es damit nochmal versucht - aber auch dort kein Erfolg 
<drakooner> bekks: Danke.
<duelle> Falls dazu niemand eine Idee hat, hätte ich da noch 2 sehr eigenartige dinge die sehr nervig sind :( Seit dem Update auf 11.10 startet eog überhaupt nicht mehr. Und nach dem Schließen von Firefox startet LibreOffice - ohne dass ich das irgendwie veranlasst hätte. 
<niemand> duelle, konsolenausgabe von eog?
<duelle> niemand:  Es gibt keine Ausgabe. Das Programm scheint irgendwo zu hängen. Wenn ich ein Bild mit doppelklick öffnen will passiert garnichts. Und in der Kommandozeile mit einem Bild als Parameter springt der Cursor in die nächste Zeile  - mehr nicht.
<LupusE> hi
<FUZxxl> LupusE: Hi
<hauke_> hallo?
<Fuchs> hauke_: ja, hallo 
<FUZxxl> hauke_: Hallo!
<hauke_> ah is doch einer
<hauke_> da
<hauke_>  ;)
<hauke_> ich hab mir das gerade runtergeladen
<hauke_> wofür isn das?
<FUZxxl> Was?
<k1l> ,wf? hauke_ 
<shetlandpony> hauke_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<hauke_> dieser progra,,
<FUZxxl> Was hast du dir geladen?
<hauke_> diese programm hier
<FUZxxl> Welches Programm? (Jetzt wirds spannend)
<Fuchs> Vermutlich ein IRC Client
<hauke_> xchat-gnome
<Fuchs> hauke_: wenn Du das Programm meinst, in dem Du gerade schreibst: das dient dazu, um in IRC Netzwerken zu chatten
<FUZxxl> aso...
<Fuchs> ,irc? hauke_: da findest Du mehr dazu 
<shetlandpony> hauke_ da findest Du mehr dazu, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<FUZxxl> Wie Fuchs sagte, ist ein Chatprogramm
<Fuchs> hauke_: und Xchat-Gnome wird klar nicht empfohlen, nimm das normale Xchat. 
<k1l> hauke_: de xchat ohne das -gnome ist deutlich besser
<hauke_> ja hab ich im ubuntu appstore gfunden
<FUZxxl> Nimm Opera, ist besser
<Fuchs> hauke_: lies Dich in dem Link da ein
<hauke_> ah ich hab google chrome
<Fuchs> hauke_: da steht eigentlich alles was Du wissen musst. 
<hauke_> und firefox
<hauke_> ah super danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<hauke_> achja
<hauke_> und safari
<hauke_> abe rich glaub aufm ipad und iphone kann man son client nich öffnen oder?
<Fuchs> hauke_: IRC Client? doch, kann man, aber das gehoert nicht hier hin. 
<hauke_> was gehört hier denn hin?
<hauke_> ich kenn hier ja nix von
<Fuchs> hauke_: Support zu Ubuntu, siehe auch das Topic von dem Kanal 
<k1l> hauke_: lies dich doch erstmal in das IRC thema ein. 
<Fuchs> hauke_: deswegen solltest Du den Artikel lesen, den ich Dir habe verlinken lassen. 
<hauke_> ja mach ich noch
<hauke_> wenn das hier der support ist dann kann ich hier doch auch meine fragen stellen, oder?
<Fuchs> wenn sie mit Ubuntu zu tun hat: sicher
<k1l> hauke_: es ist ubuntu-support.
<k1l> ,faq? hauke_ noch mehr zum lesen fuer dich
<shetlandpony> hauke_ noch mehr zum lesen fuer dich: hier erhaeltst du eine Einfuehrung, viele Tips und Grundlagen die dir im IRC Netzwerk weiter helfen werden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC
<hauke_> ich hab nähmlich n problem mit dem pc von meiner schwester (ubuntu 11.04.03) glaub ich
<hauke_> also das problem:
<hauke_> ich hab nen wlan stick von d-link
<bekks> 11.04 ode 10.04.3
<jokrebel_> hauke_: Glaub ich. Mach mal im Terminal ein "lsb_release -a" und Du (und wir alle) wissen es genauer.
<hauke_> wenn ich den in den pc stecke dann erkennt übuntu den auch gleich(total toll) nich langsam wie bei windoof. aber dann habe ich keine möglichkeit die sicherheit auf wpa/wpa2 zu stellen :(
<bazZzti> ist es möglich programme aus dem autostart automatisch in den vordergrund zu stellen?
<dreamon> Möchte von Vista auf Ubuntu Samba Laufwerk zugreifen. Ich sehe die Ordner, er läßt mich aber nicht rein. Wie geb ich die Logindaten da ein? \\IP alleine reicht nicht
<Fuchs> hauke_: NetworkManager (die Netzwerkverwaltung von Ubuntu) nimmt das automatisch, wenn das Netzwerk WPA2 Verschluesselung nutzt. 
<Fuchs> ,NetworkManager? hauke_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber NetworkManager
<Fuchs> dann halt von Hand: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Networkmanager  hauke_ 
<k1l> dreamon: vista sollte da nachfragen, wenn der samba share korrekt eingerichtet ist
<bekks> dreamon: \\ip\sharename -- und dann siehe k1l 
<hauke_> ah super danke. ich meld mich noch mal
<dreamon> k1l wenn ich es von einem anderen Ubuntu aus mounte -> mount -t //ip/share /media/data -o login=xxx,password=yyy -> dann geht das super.
<dreamon> k1l dann liegts wohl doch am Samba einrichten.. was sollte ich da umstellen? Nautilus passt es ja automatisch an.
<k1l> ,samba? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> dreamon: oder du fragst die windows jungs mal, ob sie da was wissen.
<dreamon> Ist es ein Freigabe problem oder ein zugriffsproblem von Windooz?
<dreamon> Wo werden denn die einzelnen Samba Freigaben eingetragen. In der smb.conf nicht. zumindest hab ich da keinen Ordnernamen entdeckt
<clif> guten tag zusammen :)
<sysdef> dreamon: fuer deine workstation wuerde ich dir swat empfehlen, fuer server eher nicht
<sysdef> denn mit swat hat man schnell mal ne freigabe zusammen geklickt. auf nem produktiv-server hat man sie schnell kaputt geklickt =)
<dreamon>  sysdef, Danke.. mal schauen ob ichs geklickt bekomme ;)
<clif> <--- quält sich grad mit mdadm ab
<jokrebel_> Meine Madame ruft auch grad nach mir <gdr>
<allegro_> moin, nach einem Kernel-Update von Ubuntu 10.10 ist auf einmal Grub auf meiner Bootplatte sdb1 installiert
<allegro_> wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, könnte ich mit einer Art fdisk /mbr Grub löschen
<bekks> Ein kernel-update aktualisiert nur die Konfiguration von grub, und installiert da nichts neu oder woanders hin.
<allegro_> bootet das System dann wieder von sdb1?
<jokrebel_> allegro_: Das hast Du dann aber vermutlich irgendwann mal gesagt, dass er es _nicht_ in den MBR schreiben soll.
<allegro_> bekks, das hatte ich bisher auch gedacht
<bekks> allegro_: Das denke ich nicht nur, das weiß ich sogar.
<allegro_> ich habe Grub bisher nie bewusst installiert, es müsste dann automatisch bei der Installation gemacht worden sein
<allegro_> jedenfalls tauchte bis vorgestern kein Grub auf
<bekks> Du wirst ein einizges Mal bei der Installation gefragt, wohin du grub installieren möchtest - und das fasst Ubuntu danach auch nie wieder an.
<allegro_> seitdem ist das Kernel-Upatde gemacht und einmal Open Office Calc und Firefox verwendet worden
<allegro_> was ich gelesen habe, betrifft hauptsächlich Windows, das half mir nicht wirklich weiter
<allegro_> brauche ich Grub überhaupt? bisher trat es zumindest nicht in Erscheinung
<bekks> Hast du eine Wubi-Installation?
<allegro_> nein, der Rechner hat nie ein Windows gesehen
<bekks> Wie bootest du Ubuntu, wenn nicht mit grub? :D
<allegro_> das ist doch offensichtlich: keine Ahnung
<bekks> Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle das Ding auch nicht weiter anfassen :)
<allegro_> bisher hatte ich lilo und grub lediglich als so eine Art Auswahl des zu bootenden Systems gesehen
<allegro_> und nicht als Teil des Bootvorgangs selbst
<bekks> Das sind die bootloader. DAMIT sagst du, was du von wo booten willst. Ohne Bootloader ist echt doof.
<allegro_> aus der Dumm-Dos-Denke heraus würde ich einfach nichts wählen und die Maschine bootet die erste aktive Partition
<bekks> Nur weil kein Auswahlmenü siehst, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass da kein Bootloader ist.
<allegro_> ich weiß ja noch nicht so richtig, was ich will bzw. was für Folgen eintreten
<allegro_> wenn ich fdisk /mbr mache, dann ist Grub überschrieben, richtig?
<allegro_> dann hätte ich damit nicht nur das unerwünschte Auswahlmenü weg, sondern auch den Teil, der das Betriebssystem startet?
<Moritz25> Hey, ich habe gerade meine Win7-Partition (Dualboot mit 11.10) in die fstab eingetragen nach folgendem Bsp. aus dem Wiki: UUID=<UUID>  /media/<Name>  ntfs  rw,auto,users,noexec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0 Die Partition wird zwar eingebunden, allerdings funktionierte so mein Thunderbird/Firefox-Profil, was auf der Win7-Part. liegt (jaja, suboptimale Lösung) nicht wirklich. Habe ich dann aus noexec ein exec gemacht, ging es. Aber ich k
<Moritz25> onnte Thunderbird ja vorher ausführen, "nur" manche Plugins funktuionierten nicht (u.a. der Kalender). Woran liegt das?
<jokrebel_> allegro_: genau
<jokrebel_> Moritz25: Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und nutze unter Ubuntu auch ein eigenes Thunderbird-Profil das auf Ubuntu liegt. "Suboptimal" ist da IMHO geschmeichelt. Nimm IMAP wenn Du von verschiedenen Rechner/OS aus drauf zugreifen willst.
<Moritz25> jokrebel, das hätte ich dazu sagen sollen: Bin eh dabei, mir da was anderes zu überlegen. Mich hat in diesem Zusammenhang einfach interessiert, wozu ich die exec-Option brauche, obwohl ich das Programm an sich ja auch mit einem noexec in der fstab ausführen konnte.
<Kawada> Abend an alle.
<Kawada> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine ISO unter Ubuntu 10.04 mounten kann?
<FUZxxl> Kawada: sudo mount -o loop <iso> <dir>
<jokrebel_> Moritz25: "mir da was anderes zu überlegen" bedeutet was genau?
<FUZxxl> Oder graphisch in Nautilus:
<FUZxxl> rechtsklick auf iso -> mit archiveinbinder öffnen
<Moritz25> jokrebel, kann ich noch nicht wirklich sagen, da ich mich da erstmal bisschen einlesen muss. 
<jokrebel_> aha
<Moritz25> jokrebel, was soll ich Dir anderes sagen? Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, wie genau ich das lösen soll. Das Stichwort IMAP werde ich mir sicher merken, aber das ist jetzt per se noch nicht die Lösung für mein Problem.
<jokrebel_> Moritz25: Na dann noch viel Erfolg bei "was auch immer Du vor hast um was auch immer Du erreichen willst"
<FUZxxl> Kawada: Klappt's
<FUZxxl> ?
<Kawada> Moment...
<Moritz25> jokrebel, wenn Du mir das genauer erklären kannst mit IMAP, bin ich gerne bereit, das zu versuchen. Aber soweit ich weiss unterstützt bspw. GMX, wo ich auch ne Adresse habe, kein IMAP...
<Kawada> Geht nicht so wirklich...
<Kawada> das eine ist eine .bin und die andere ist eine .cue
<Kawada> Habe ich erst jetzt gesehen.
<FUZxxl> aha...
<FUZxxl> #warte kurz
<s7> hi, weiß jemand obs noch normal ist, dass bei ner install mit verschlüsseltem lvm der punkt "wiping swap space for security (this may take a while)..." jenseits deutlich der 30 min braucht?
<allegro_> ok, dann will ich jetzt also nur das Grub Menü weghaben
<FUZxxl> Probier mal, die bin-Datei zu laden
<allegro_> ich dachte mir ich sehe mir mal /boot/grub/menu.lst an, wie das hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB beschrieben ist
<allegro_> die Datei existiert aber nicht
<FUZxxl> Kawada: Hilft das? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cd-Images
<FUZxxl> Du kannst bchunk installieren und das damit in eine iso konvertieren
<allegro_> wie bekomme ich dieses Grub-Menü jetzt weg?
<jokrebel_> allegro_: Dann hast Du vielleicht Grub2?
<jokrebel_> ,grub2? allegro_
<shetlandpony> allegro_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel_> allegro_: Und normalerweise wenn Du den obersten Kernel auswählst und bootest und dann neu startest macht er das beim nächsten Boot wieder automatisch nach 3 oder 10 Sekunden.
<Kawada> Ne leider nicht.
<Kawada> Ich werde das Unter Windows einfach mal auf eine RW brennen und dann mounten.
<Kawada> Aber für ISO's werde ich das weiter nutzen, den bei denen geht es ;)
<allegro_> dpkg --list | grep grub 
<allegro_> ii  grub-common                           1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3.3                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (common files)
<allegro_> ii  grub-pc                               1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3.3                          GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version)
<Kawada> exit
<bekks> allegro_: Du hast grub2.
<allegro_> was will mir diese Fehlermeldung vom Startupmanager sagen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404202/
<Moritz25> jokrebel, bspw. kann ich im wiki nichts zu IMAP finden, außer die von mir genutzte Version über ein Profil auf ner ntfs-Partition. Hast Du nen guten Link für mich?
<bekks> Moritz25: Ein Profil auf einer NTFS Partition is eigentlich schon wegen der nicht setzbaren Dateiberechtigungen zum Scheitern verurteilt.
<jokrebel_> Moritz25: IMAP ist kurz und knapp ein Mailprotokoll welches im Gegensatz zum POP-Protokoll für die Verwendung an mehreren Clients in meinen Augen die bessere Wahl ist. Das hat erstmal eigentlich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun. 
<allegro_> jokrebel, Moritz25 hat doch gesagt, dass sein Mailanbieter kein IMAP untertstützt
<Moritz25> bekks, ich hatte ja selber schon geschrieben, dass ich mir bewusst bin, dass es ne Sch**** Lösung ist. jokrebel_, ich muss mich scheinbar korrigieren, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es scheinbar "inoffiziell" IMAP doch unterstützt wird. Das würde natürlich einiges erleichtern, war mir aber bis dato nicht bewusst, dass der Account das kann ;)
<jokrebel_> allegro_: ...dass er glaubt, das dem so sei. Wobei _ich_ zwar kein GMX-Konto habe, das aber trotzdem vorsichtig anzweifle.
<allegro_> FreeMail-Kunden steht ausschließlich der Zugriff per POP3 zur Verfügung. Quelle: http://faq.gmx.de/faq/7.html
<bekks> Moritz25: Wenn Du lokal robleme mit den Dateiberechtigungen hast, kann Dir IMAP auch nicht helfen. Betreib zwei Profile - auch mit POP3 - und richte _beide_ Profile so ein, dass die Mails nach dem herunterladen nicht auf dem Server gelöscht werden, sondern z.B. 28 Tage dort bleiben.
<Moritz25> bekks, ich habe ja eig. keine Probleme mit den Berechtigungen... ich muss nur in der fstab exec setzen, was mich wundert, da ich auch mit noexec thunderbird ausführen konnte. Dann war allerdings bspw. die Kalenderfunktion nicht verfügbar. Im Zuge der Diskussion jetzt interessieren mich aber natürlich auch andere Alternativen. Und laut einigen Threads scheint inoffiziell auch IMAP für Freemail-Kunden zu gehen. Das werde ich jetzt als e
<Moritz25> rstes mal testen.
<bekks> Das, was du gerade beschrieben hast mit noexec und exec nennt man "Berechtigungsproblem".
<k1l> warum linkst du nicht einfach thunderbird auf das profil auf der ntfs platte?
<jokrebel_> Moritz25: Trenne einfach mal in Deinem Kopf das Windows vom Ubuntu. Du wirst auf Dauer nicht glücklich werden, wenn Du versuchst die Windows-Thunderbird-Profile unter Ubuntu zu nutzen und umgekehrt. 
<Moritz25> bekks, okay dann bin ich jetzt schlauer :) Die Mails bleiben schon auf dem Server, ich wollte eig. vermeiden, dass ich auf beiden Systemen dann immer nach den identsichen Plugin-Versionen etc. schauen muss. Aber es scheint mir doch die beste Alternative zu sein, sollte IMAP jetzt tatsächlich gehen.
<jokrebel_> Aber ich geh jetzt ins Bett.
<jokrebel_> Gute Nacht.
<Moritz25> jokrebel_, danke dir und gute nacht
<Conan179a> ich bekomme es nicht hin das ubuntu meine ntfs part, beim boot gleich mit mountet ich hab das gemacht was dort steht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden wen ich sudo mount -a gibt das terminal aus das meine eingefügte zeilen defekt sind
<Conan179a> UUID=0383556840D52979  /media/Die Kleine (XP) (Casper)  ntfs  rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0 
<Conan179a> als beispiel eine zeile
<bekks> Ja, die Zeile ist definitiv defekt.
<bekks> Ich sehe da mindestens 3 Leerzeichen, die da nicht hingehören.
<allegro_> Verzeichnisname mal in "" gesetzt?
<k1l> Conan179a: leerzeichen gehen so nicht
<Conan179a> ich muss _ machen stimmts, im namen
<Conan179a> ?
<bekks> Stimmt nicht.
<Conan179a> ok
<bekks>  /media/Die\ Kleine\ (XP)\ (Casper)
<Conan179a> da sind doch auch leerzeichen
<k1l> aber die \ davor "escapen" sie
<bekks> Aber die sinde escaped.
<Conan179a> escawas?
<k1l> Conan179a: http://steve-parker.org/sh/escape.shtml
<Conan179a> also muss ich vor jedem leerzeichen, das in den namen steht ein \ machen
<Conan179a> und den ganzen namen "" umschliesen, hab ich euch so richtig verstanden?
<bekks> Falsch :)
<k1l> bingo. weil leerzeichen heisst sonst: hier endet die angabe und die nächste angabe beginnt
<bekks> Escaping reicht :)
<grossing> die Klammern stören nicht?
<Conan179a> jetzt bin ich verwirrt...
<bekks> Einfach das nehmen, was ich vorhin schrieb.
<bekks> Ohne ""
<Conan179a> ok sieht jetzt so aus UUID=0383556840D52979  /media/Die\ Kleine\ (XP)\ (Casper)\  ntfs  rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  0
<Conan179a> und ist immer noch defekt
<allegro_>  ß hinter Casper zuviel?
<allegro_> \
<bekks> Ja.
<Hotte76> Hallo. Ich habe via Terminal ein Verzeichnis auf meiner NAS  folgendermaßen ins Dateisystem gemountet: curlftpfs admin:onyxonyx@192.168.220.107/Datensicherung ~/nas/Datensicherung 
<Hotte76> Ich kann das aber nicht automatisieren in Fstab
<Conan179a> immer noch
<allegro_> ~ durch Pfad ersetzen?
<koegs> Hotte76: ich würd ja immer noch CIFS oder NFS empfehlen und nicht curlftpfs...
<Hotte76> er Ordner im Homeverzeichnis ist /home/nas/Datensicherung
<Hotte76> koegs: Warum? FTP habe ich wenigstens hinbekommen
<bekks> Conan179a: Dann zeig mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<bekks> ,nopaste? Conan179a 
<shetlandpony> Conan179a: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<koegs> aus Performance und Stabilit
<koegs> + Gründen
<Conan179a> jup
<Hotte76> Ist  der FTP Zugriff langsamer?
<Conan179a> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/511615/
<koegs> ja, ausserdem solltest du das ding nach /media mounten und nicht in dein Heimatverzeichnis
<bekks> Conan179a: Und nopaste bitte auch mal deine /etc/fstab
<bekks> Conan179a: Und natürlich auch die vollständige Fehlermeldung.
<allegro_> koegs, warum nach /media mounten?
<Conan179a> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/511616/
<Hotte76> Ich habs nach home gemacht weil ich da kein Sudo brauch  
<koegs> allegro_: von mir aus auch /mnt, alles besser als ~
<allegro_> was ist der Unterschied zu ~?
<k1l> Conan179a: gibt es denn die ordner überhaupt?
<Hotte76> Wie müßte denn in meinem Beispiel oben der korrekte fstab Eintrag lauten?
<Conan179a> welchen ordner?
<koegs> da musst du schon den Pfad komplett angeben, Hotte76
<koegs> weil fstab versteht ~ nicht
<Hotte76> also /home......?
<k1l> Conan179a: alle unter /media die du da aufrufst
<koegs> ja, aber ich empfehle immer noch NFS auf dem NAS einzurichten, dann ist auch die Einbindung in der fstab ein Kinderspiel
<Conan179a> so heist meine part "Die Kleine (XP) (Casper)" und so soll auch der ordner erstellt werden
<k1l> Conan179a: die ordner musst du erst anlegen
<allegro_> der Ordner muss schon da sein zum Mounten
<k1l> ,fstsab? Conan179a 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber fstsab
<k1l> ,fstab? Conan179a 
<shetlandpony> Conan179a, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ,mount? Conan179a 
<shetlandpony> Conan179a, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> allegro_: der unterschied ist, wenn ich das schon per fstab mache, dann auch in nem order für die allgemeinheit
<Hotte76> koegs..... Kommst Du vorbei und konfigurierst das? :) Ich hab das heute nicht hinbekommen
<allegro_> das heißt der Unterschied ist die Berechtigung?
<Conan179a> der ordner wird also automatisch erstellt wen ich die part anklicke, so das sie gemountet wird, ohne eintrag
<koegs> der Unterschied ist: wo macht es mehr sinn
<k1l> Conan179a: lies die links
<koegs> Hotte76: ich komme nicht vorbei, weise aber explizit darauf hin das curlftpfs für solche aktionen einfach nicht gedacht ist
<Hotte76> koegs: Der NFS dienst läuft sowieso auf der Nas. Wie würde das laufen, wenn ich da das Verzeichnis "Datensicherung" auf der Nas als Laufwerk mounten möchte?
<k1l> fstab/mount ist was anderes als das klickibunti was nautilus macht
<koegs> dann legst du einen entsprechenden Eintrag in der fstab an, welcher auf dein NAS zeigt und den Ordner angibt, sinnigerweise nach /media/unterordner gemountet
<Hotte76> nfscommon muß istalliert sein, nicht?
<koegs> ,NFS? Hotte76
<shetlandpony> Hotte76, NFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Sinnigerweise benutzt man nicht /media sondern /mnt, weil der automounter in /media mounted.
<koegs> darüber mag ich jetzt nicht streiten :)
<bekks> ;)
<koegs> Hotte76: wenn nfs-common installiert ist... hier steht alles weitere http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS#Auf-Freigaben-zugreifen
<Hotte76> koegs: Soweit klar. Aber der Konsolen-Befehl würde bei mir heissen: sudo mount 192.168.220.107/Datensicherung /media/Datensicherung
<Hotte76> Aber ich brauch doch Benutzername und PW um auf die Nas zuzugreifen oder?
<Hotte76> Er sagt nämlich access denied
<grmls> hi
<Conan179a> es wäre detulich besser wen mir gesagt würde was genau defekt ist...
<k1l> Conan179a: habe ich bereits
<Conan179a> ich hab den ordner erstellt und das \ gemacht aber die zeilen sind immer noch defekt
<k1l> Conan179a: da du es nicht geglaubt hast habe ich dir die doku gegeben um es selbst zu lesen. und forderungen stellen ist eher schlecht bei freiwilligem support.
<Conan179a> se3kunde bitte mal, wo hab ich es nicht gelaubt? ich hab genau das gemacht, was ihr gesagt habt
<k1l> Conan179a: der ordner muss _genau so_ heissen wie in der fstab.
<k1l> ansonsten versuch es mal per hand mit mount. dann spuckt der auch ne deutlichere fehlermeldung aus
<allegro_> ich verstehe das nicht, warum schreibt ihr die Zeile nicht mal hin, damit wir was lernen können?
<Conan179a> ordner heist ACER (VISTA) (Melchior)  in der fstab steht ACER\ (VISTA)\ (Melchior)      wen ic hden ordner so benne wie in der fstab bekomme ich eine fehler meldung das \ nicht erlaubt sind...
<k1l> allegro_: 1. wurde die zeile schon genannt. 2. warum soll er denn nicht was lernen? wenn man euch nur den befehl zum copy&paste hinklatsch lernt ihr sicher nichts
<k1l> Conan179a: dann mounte mal das device per hand mit "mount"
<allegro_> die Hinweise sind regelmäßig nebulöse Andeutungen, bei denen man jedes 7. Wort wiederum ergoogeln muss, das zur nächsten Andeutung führt, wo wieder jedes 7. Wort ergoogelt werden muss
<allegro_> man muss irgendwo mal einen Anfang haben und Ihr stellt sicher, dass man den garantiert nicht hinbekommt
<k1l> allegro_: wenn du "besser" helfen willst/kannst darfst du gerne weitermachen.
<allegro_> Herrschaftswissen nicht teilen
<allegro_> k1l, wenn ich es könnte, hätte ich es längst gemacht
<hdp> Und das auch noch unbezahlt. Es ist eine Frechheit!
<k1l> allegro_: danke. aber das diskutieren wir hier bitte nicht weiter. du darfst jetzt Conan179a gerne helfen. ich schua weiter tv.
<Conan179a> sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=007,gid=046,uid=0,nls=utf8 /dev/sda1 /media/ACER (VISTA) (Melchior)
<Conan179a> also so
<xonix> x="File contains:" && y=$(cat /etc/passwd | wc -l) && echo $x $y
<xonix> Geht sowas eleganter?
<bekks> Ja.
<xonix> Dann zeig mal her ;)
<bekks> echo "File contains `wc -l /etc/passwd` lines"
<xonix> omg
<bekks> So. gn8.
<xonix> bekks: schäm gn8
<jessica> +i
<jessica> quit
<Hotte76> Hallo. Nochmal eine Frage zu meiner NAS einrichtung. Wenn ich unter Nautilus auf Netzwerk durchsuchen gehe, und dann Windows Netzwerke ->Workgroup anklicke kann ich die Verzeichnisse der Nas als Laufwerk einbinden und habe vollen Zugriff. Wie automatisiere ich das, das es bei jedem Start gemounted wird?
<k1l> Hotte76: in die fstab packen
<Hotte76> k1l kannst Du mir mit dem Eintrag weiterhelfen? Ich steige durch den Fstab Wiki EIntrag nicht durch
<Hotte76> Bitte  :)
<k1l> was willst du da denn mounten?
<Hotte76> Es sind 3 Verzeichnisse auf der Nas: Public, Datensicherung und Download
<k1l> du musst halt unter /mnt den ordner erstellen und dann ja den mount befehle anpassen
<Hotte76> Ok, die 3 Ordner habe ich im Terminal mit sudo in /mnt erstellt
<Hotte76> Wie muß dieser mount Befehl aussehen? IP der NAs 192.168.220.107
<dAnjou> k1l: wär /media nich besser?
<dAnjou> naja, eigtl. egal
<Hotte76> "/192.168.220.107/Datensicherung   /mnt/Datensicherung   ext4   defaults   0   2"   etwa so?
<k1l> dAnjou: mehr oder weniger gehoppst wie gesprungen. aber feste sachen eher nach /mnt imho
<Hotte76> Wo gebe ich da das Kennwort / Passwort für die Nas ein?
<k1l> Hotte76: was willst du denn da mounten? also welches protokoll wird benutzt?
<Hotte76> ??? Im Nautilus läufts unter Windows Netzwerk
<Hotte76> Ich hab da kein Plan von
<dAnjou> Hotte76: da ist doch bestimmt ein beispieleintrag in einem der wiki-artikel
<k1l> Hotte76: was stellt das nas denn zur verfügung? samba? nfs? 
<Hotte76> Ich habe in der NAS nfs aktiviert....und ftp
<Hotte76> Samba weiß ich nicht
<dAnjou> k1l: ich hab geguckt, laut spez. kann es auch samba
<k1l> dAnjou: ich weiss halt nicht, was der gute da eingestellt hat. deswegen ist das ein bischen im dunklen tappen
<dAnjou> dann nfs und ab dafür :P
<Hotte76> Die Option NFS ist aktiviert,  darunter ist ein Feld für "zulässige IP", das ist leer
<dAnjou> vielleicht sind das die IPs, die randürfen
<k1l> Hotte76: wie du das bei deinem NAS genau einstellen musst, musst du beim NAS in erfahung bringen. im fstab artikel ist eine anleitung und beispiel für nen nfs eintrag
<dAnjou> Hotte76: anleitung zu dem teil gibts garantiert
<Hotte76> der müsste so lauten? "/192.168.220.107/Datensicherung /mnt/Datensicherung ext4 defaults 0 2" etwa so?
<k1l> Hotte76: nein, nicht ext4
<k1l> du willst ja keiner angeschlossene platte mounten
<k1l> Hotte76: lies mal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FSTAB#Identifikation-der-Geraete
<k1l> Hotte76: du wirst nicht drumherumkommen zu lernen, was du da machst. also mach es jetzt lieber ordentlich anstatt durch wild rumklicken und zufall was einzustellen
<dAnjou> Hotte76: ext4 ist ein dateisystem, das hauptsächlich für linux eingesetzt wird. ntfs meist für windows und fat für usb-sticks und sd-karten. übers netzwerk benutzt man die aber nicht. dafür gibt es spezielle dateisysteme, wie eben nfs (network file system).
<Hotte76> das Problem ist das sudo blkid, mir nur die IDs der Systemfestplatte zeugt, und nicht die der eingehängten Netzwerklaufwerke
<k1l> Hotte76: du verwechselst die ganze zeit äpfel und birnen
<k1l> bekomm erstmal auf die reihe was du da eigentlich machst und machen willst
<Hotte76> Ich habe die 3 Verzeichnisse jetzt per Nautilus eingebunden
<k1l> *sigh*
<Hotte76> tschuldigung  :-(
<k1l> Hotte76: nuatilus nutzt einen automatismus, den du so nicht selbst automatisieren kannst.
<dAnjou> hach ja, das suckt so sehr unter linux
<Hotte76> Ok.... :-(
<k1l> Hotte76: entweder du machst es immer per klicken im nautilus, oder du trägst es in die fstab ein. aber dafür müsstest du erstmal wissen und verstehen, was da abgeht
<Hotte76> Das ist wohl das Problem bei mir  ;)
<k1l> ja. also solange du gewillt bist zu lernen nutze das klickibunti und alles ins zufrieden
<k1l> *nicht
<Hotte76> Das mit dem klicken im Nautilus wäre ja nicht so schlimm,  aber ist eben doof für z.B. autom, Datensicherung
<k1l> Hotte76: man kann nicht alles haben, wenn man faul ist :)
<Hotte76> Ok, Danke ;)
<dAnjou> kacke ... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nfs#Auf-Freigaben-zugreifen
<dAnjou> den hat er aber glaub ich schon heut nachmittag bekommen
<dAnjou> weiß nich, was daran nicht zu verstehen ist
<k1l> er hat keinen bock sich 10sek zu konzentrieren. wenn das alle akzeptieren nutzt er weiter nautilus und alle sind zufrieden
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-23
<dizz3r> hi! ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem aufsetzen eines PXE Server. ich finde im netz diverse anleitungen ... macnhamal wird der NSF Server angesprochen manchmal nicht. ISt der zwingend erfoderlich oder nicht?
<sysdef> fuer PXE brauchs du kein NFS. PXE laed ueber tftp. dein geladenes bootstap braucht dann ggf. NFS je nachdem was du vor hast
<sysdef> ich entwickle u.a. netboot umgebungen in firmen mit getrennen profilen, aber das hat in einem support channel einer anfaenger-distrie sicher nichts zu suchen :)
<sysdef> also die rechner und user haben getrennte profile, die firmen auch^^ ... ich sollte ein wenig schlaf nachholen :D
<k3Rn_> hi! was versteht man bei NFS freigaben unter "asynchron" ?
<k3Rn_> was sollte man einstellen wenn mehrere rechner gleichzeitig auf diese freigabe zugreifen?
<sysdef> dass local gecacht wird. sync heisst es wird sofort geschrieben und der prozess wartet bis es drueben ist
<k3Rn_> ich möchte image dateien von virtuellen maschinen dort auslagern - dann istz die voreinstellung asynchron wohl gut
<k3Rn_> regelt NFS den zugriff von mehreren clients eigentlich ordentlich? werden dateien "gesperrt" wenn sie von einem nfs client in benutzung sind?
<sysdef> wenn dein storage nicht auf der gleichen kiste liegt bietet sich sftpfs an
<sysdef> die frage ist willst du tatsaechlich file locking?
<dizz3r> danke sysdef! habe mir sowas in der zwischenzeit dann gedacht, da mit nfs anhand der IP verschiedene Freigabestufen eingercihtet werden können. für daheim ist nich nötig ^^ server ist ein debian system, und die clients bekommen arch
<dAnjou> sysdef: gibt es alternativen? man will doch nich, dass noch jemand in seiner datei rumkritzelt
<sysdef> dizz3r: es gibt debian und arch channel :>
<dizz3r> sysdef: da is aber keiner mehr ...
<k3Rn_> ich möchte halt die image dateien meiner vms auf das NFS auslagern, und von zwei kvm hosts darauf zugreifen... ich mach mir noch gedanken wie NFS mit dateirechten und dem gleichzeitigen zugriff umgeht
<sysdef> dizz3r: ich bin in #debian-de
<dAnjou> dizz3r: is kein grund, herzukommen o.O
<k3Rn_> ll
<sysdef> dAnjou: es gibt windows user die ueber excel eine datei oeffnen und gemeinsam am dokument geoeffetem arbeiten. geht (leider)
<dAnjou> sysdef: deswegen verwirrt mich deine aussage 03:04:03 < sysdef> die frage ist willst du tatsaechlich file locking?
<dAnjou> die suggeriert irgendwie, dass das schlecht wäre
<sysdef> dAnjou: ich meinte damit, dass man excel tatsaechlich als collaborative editor nutzen kann
<dAnjou> aber das will man doch bei VM images nich
<dAnjou> das wär doch der helle wahnsinn
<sysdef> und user moechten gerne dokumente mehrfach oeffnen zum lesen
<sysdef> dAnjou: user wollen den hellen wahnsinn :p
<sysdef> was user nicht wollen ist ne meldung "kann datei nicht oeffnen. keine berechtigung". was der admin dann nicht haben will ist dass die user nerven
<dAnjou> lol, argumentierst du aus eigennutz und solidarität mit anderen admins? :D
<sysdef> jupp, 50:50 ... nach >20 jahre sysop ;p
<sysdef> flock macht man bei der datenablage beim coden speziell wenn man forkt. aber user damit aergern... :s
<watschu> guten morgen
<watschu> ich habe eine frage zur root onsole im wiederherstellungsmodus des bootmanagers
<Andy1978> ,frag watschu
<Andy1978> oder so....
<watschu> dort beomme ich ohne passwortabfrage direkten root- zugriff, stellt das nicht ein erhebliches sicherheitsrisiko da?
<watschu> wie kann ich das verhindern?
<watschu> sprich mindestens einmal eine passworteingabe verlangen
<watschu> ?
<Andy1978> watschu: Das sollte ja auch Standard sein
<Andy1978> watschu: Welche Version und ist das eine neue Installation?
<watschu> Ubuntu 11.10 und ca 3 wochen alt, nicht per update sondern komplett neu installiert
<Frickelpit> watschu: einzige möglichkeit wäre den eintrag im grub-menü zu löschen, imho aber bei problemen ein schuß ins eigene knie
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: siehs von nem anderen blickwinkel. um an diese auswahl der wiederherstellungskonsole zu gelangen, brauchst du physikalischen zugriff auf das gerät. und dann ists ohnehin egal.
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: dann könnte ich genauso gut ein livemedium booten und dein passwort ist mir vollständig egal. :)
<watschu> ok, dann verliert das su passwort aber jegliche legitimation, muss dementsprechend wohl ein bios-passwort einrichten... 
<watschu> kann man den grub nicht irgendwie passwort schuetzen?
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: nein, das su-passwort ist sinnvoll für im betrieb befindliche systeme. es war und ist einfach nicht dafür gedacht, ein system vor unbefugtem booten zu schützen.
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: und ja, es gibt irgendeine art von grub-passwort. die doku weiss sicher mehr dazu :=
<Frickelpit> watschu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Grub-Menue-absichern
<watschu> ok danke 
<Frickelpit> watschu: aber wie LetoThe2nd schon sagte, bringt alles nichts, wenn ich an deinem rechner sitze
<watschu> auf wiedersehen, bis zum nächsten mal
<watschu> hm ja, spricht dann wieder für bios-pw
<watschu> ok, muss, vorlesung beginnt 
<watschu> cu
<Doc_Zoid> sind hier kernel-profis anwesend?^^
<Frickelpit> Doc_Zoid: nein, die machen gerade pause
<Doc_Zoid> na toll^^
<Andy1978> Doc_Zoid: Du willst jetzt so lange warten bis die Kernel-Profis vom Mittagessen kommen?
<Doc_Zoid> ne bin ja noch in andren channels^^
<Andy1978> ...
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? Doc_Zoid 
<shetlandpony> Doc_Zoid: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Andy1978> tut nur mir das weh?
<LetoThe2nd> Doc_Zoid: wir habens nicht so mit metafragen. frag, und wenns wer weiss, wir er/sie schon antworten.
<Doc_Zoid> ja 1 frage zum kernel kompilieren während der laufzeot hat sich erübrigt, 2te frage is leider recht distriabhängig und nutz leider netmehr ubuntu :D
<LetoThe2nd> Doc_Zoid: dann ist ja hier alles geklärt. sehr schön.
<Check> guten tag habe ein prob mit meinen root rechten. habe meinen user in root gruppe setzen wollen mit usermod -G root -a username das ist er auch aber jetzt ist er nicht mehr in sudors. für das root konto habe ich nie ein password gesetzt. wie werde ich jetzt wieder root?
<Check> oder gibt es für root ein standart password bei der install von ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> Check: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> Check: (und es heisst standarD)
<Check> sorry
<Andy1978> Check: Ubuntu geht davon aus, daß du "sudo" verwendest
<Check> sudo su 
<Check> aber mein password geht net 
<LetoThe2nd> Check: klassischer fall von "you broke it" sozusagen. livecd, wund dann wieder richten.
<Check> schon ,bitter
<Check> jemand eine idee?
<koegs> macht ja auch null sinn den user in die root-gruppe zu setzen
<Check> sonst nix nur live cd
<koegs> [11:55:36] <+fn'LetoThe2nd> Check: klassischer fall von "you broke it" sozusagen. livecd, wund dann wieder richten.
<koegs> hm, recovery console könnte noch gehen, habsch aber null erfahrung mit :)
<LetoThe2nd> Check: ich sagte doch gerade. livecd, und dann die  /etc/groups sowie /etc/sudoers richten
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: guter einwand.
<LetoThe2nd> Check: hat er reht, _vielleicht_ gehts von der wiederherstellungskonsole aus.
<Check> 1000 dank aber per ssh ist das mit live cd so ne sache :(
<LetoThe2nd> Check: too bad.
<Check> scho
<Check> was ich nicht versteh 
<Andy1978> Check: was machst du denn auch so einen blödsinn und wo steht der Rechner?
<Check> es gibt den user der jetzt nicht mehr sudo ist und es gibt root
<k1l> Check: nutze unter ubuntu einfach sudo und alles wird gut. das mit root rumfummeln braucht da keiner
<Check> wie kann das verschieben des users in ein gruppe den root beeinflussen? und was hat der root für ein password wenn ich es doch nie gesetzt habe?
<koegs> Check: was versprichst du dir davon, den user in die root-gruppe zu packen?
<Check> der rechner steht 250Km weit weg in der anderen wohnung
<sysdef> koegs: wheels :)
<Check> :D
<sysdef> 250 gute gruende es nicht zu verfrickeln^^
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* lsb_release -a *huströchelspotz*
<Check> oh ja ,danke und bye bye
<bazZzti> wie kann ich schauen ob der port 443 offen ist an meinem linux per cli?
<sysdef> nmap -p 443 localhost
<sysdef> telnet localhost 443
<sysdef> lynx localhost:443
<sysdef> wget -qO- https://localhost/
<bazZzti> und wenn port 443 nicht offen ist
<bazZzti> wie öffne ich ihn?
<geser> in dem du ein Programm auf dem Port lauschen lässt
<dadrc> äh.
<bazZzti> ah ok ich glaub da is mein fehler
<sysdef> sudo nc -l 443 >/dev/null
<dadrc> Das öffnet zwar den Port, ist aber ansonsten ziemlich nutzlos.
<sysdef> wollte er mehr?
<sysdef> zum testen ob der port erreichbar waere (firewall, port-forwarding, etc.) reicht das
<dadrc> hmjo, dazu müsste man jetzt wissen, was das eigentlich werden soll
<bazZzti> jetzt hab ich noch eine andere frage. kann ich bei einem autostart von Programmen auch bestimmen welches davon im Vordergrund gestartet werden soll?
<bazZzti> ich lasse sie überdie eingebaute startprogramme funktion starten
<LetoThe2nd> bazZzti: darf ich zwischenzeitlich mal kurz um ein lsb_release -a in einem pastebin bitten? du kennst das spielchen ja sicher schon.
<bazZzti> LetoThe2nd: ehrlich gesagt kenn ich das nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> bazZzti: also: du tippst "lsb_release -a" ein und gibst das in ein pastebin. wenn du pastebinit installiert hast, z.b. auch so "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<Andy1978> LetoThe2nd: Gibts das noch nicht als FAQ? Ich stell mir das vor wie ein Ablaufdiagramm. lsb_release -a und uname -a; Hardwareprobleme? lspci -nn und lsusb, lsmod, Netzwerk? ifconfig -a usw...
<Andy1978> 80% der Lösungsfindung fängt ja eigentlich immer gleich an.
<LetoThe2nd> Andy1978: feel free, wir danken :)
<flo_1> moin. kleine frage: wo landen die im networkmanager eingerichteten Verbindungen konfigurationsmäßig? (im Speziellen: wlan)
<Andy1978> flo_1: eine kurze Suche ergab /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf oder  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf je nach Version
<Andy1978> flo_1: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/SystemSettings
<flo_1> naja... irgendwie nicht, denn ich habe von xubuntu 11.04 auf 11.10 umgerüstet, dabei die /-Partition formatiert und /home gelassen
<flo_1> sprich: /etc ist auch weg ;)
<Andy1978> flo_1: na dann ist ja alles außer /home weg... Glückwunsch
<Andy1978> dann dürfte nm jetzt dein kleinstes Problem sein
<flo_1> war auch so gedacht. aber die alten WLan-Verbindungen sind noch drin, zumindest die, wo ich nicht den haken gesetzt habe (für alle user)
<flo_1> (/home wurde eigentlich auch gründlich entmüllt anschließend, inklusive .gconf und so)
<Andy1978> Ah, dann könnten die ja in deinem home dir liegen... hast mal mit find oder grep gesucht?
<Andy1978> hab hier kein network-manager, kann daher nicht bei mir suchen
<kultviech> jetzt ist libreoffice auf 3.4.4 und calc funktioniert immer noch nicht mit deutschen formeln :(
<flo_1> oder könnte es daran liegen, dass ich (über die textkonsole und ohne "normal" angemeldet zu sein) das entmüllen als entsprechender user erledigt hab? er das also anschließend wieder fröhlich reinschreibt?
<flo_1> öhm... HÄ?!
<flo_1> auch toll. in /etc/Networkundsoweiter nachgeguckt, da sindse ja...
<Andy1978> Wie läuft dein System noch wenn / gelöscht wurde?
<flo_1> ich frage mich allerdings wie das gehen soll, wenn ich / formatiere
<flo_1> Andy1978, / wurde nicht gelöscht sondern vor der Installation von 11.10 formatiert ;)
<Andy1978> flo_1:  /home/userdirectory/.gconf/system/networking/connections gibt es noch
<Andy1978> flo_1: Und dann neu installiert?
<flo_1> und vorher wars halt / von 11.04, aber ich will einiges umbasteln --> upgrade unpraktisch
<Andy1978> flo_1: Problem behobe? Wenn ja ist ja gut...
<flo_1> ah okay, ich kanns mir denken. durchs formatieren wars aus /etc rausgeflogen, am system angemeldet, er findets in .gconf und kopierts nach /etc
<flo_1> soviel zum thema rumbasteln am laufenden system über das laufende system :)
<pog> Mein Unbuntuuser-Kollege hat das Problem, dass er gewisse Dateien in den Filemanager nicht copieren kann, ev. haengt es mit den Namen und Charset zusammen. Allerdings erstaunt es mich, dass die Dateimanager nicht einfach den Hexwert lesen und copieren. Die Frage ist, wie man die Namen korrigieren kann (ueber die ganze Festplatte resp.  /home)
<pog> mit cp -a werde ich dann mal probieren, ob dann wenigstens alles copiert wird (er moechte daten migrieren). 
<k1l> pog: welches ubuntu? welcher filemanager? welche dateien? vlt eher nen rechte problem?
<k1l> (oder nautilus, der sich aufgehangen hat?)
<Oins> Hat jemand den Lexmark T430DN Drucker und kann mir sagen wie gut er sich in ein Linux Netzwerk integriert und wie die Qualität des Druckers selbst ist?
<k1l> ,hcl? Oins 
<shetlandpony> Oins: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<k1l> das jemand genau den gleichen drucker hat ist eher unwarscheinlich. guck einfach mal in den listen oder im forum nach
<Oins> k1l: Danke für die Info. Auf den Seiten war ich schon. Aber die Anbindung per LAN kann erfahrungsgemäß deutlich von den Beschreibungen in den Listen abweichen.
<KnechtR> gibt eigtl auch softclients für tv over ip?
<KnechtR> zb von vodafone oder t-online?
<KnechtR> was nehm ich, wenn ich meinen desktop-rechner wlan-fähig machen will? karte oder stick?
<dadrc> wlan-kabel
<rumpe1> KnechtR, das ist deine Entscheidung. :)  karte ist weniger mobil, aber stick belegt nen steckplatz...
<KnechtR> rumpe1, welche billigste karte, die unter linux läuft, empfiehlst du?
<rumpe1> KnechtR, keine Ahnung... brauch momentan keine Karte und halte mich daher auch nicht auf dem Laufenden. Aber billig ist oft riskanter bzgl. Treiberverfügbarkeit/Qualität.
<KnechtR> eben
<dAnjou> hardwareberatung gibs hier eigtl. auch nicht, dafür haben wir das pony
<dAnjou> ,hcl? KnechtR 
<shetlandpony> KnechtR: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<KnechtR> thx
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten 
<beaver74> KnechtR, hier könntest du auch noch schauen - http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search
<KnechtR> danke alle
<TackleBerry> hmm .. versuche eben 7z(ip-full) zu installieren. nach "apt-get install 7z(ip-full)" kommt ne fehlermeldung "E: Konnte Paket 7zip-full nicht finden". aber per "apt-cache search 7z" wird das dingens gefunden/gelistet. *grübel* hat jemand hier ne erklärung dafür?
<k1l> TackleBerry: nimm mal die tab vervollständigung um tippfehler auszuschliessen
<TackleBerry> k1l, nach TAB erschient nur das "7z" - kein "7zip-full".
<wachbirn> fehlen sourcen?
<TackleBerry> wäre das auch dann der fall, wenns paer apt-cache gelistet ist?
<beaver74> TackleBerry, hier heißt es 'p7zip-full', unter 11.10
<TackleBerry> paer=per
<TackleBerry> beaver74, bist n schatz :D ... 's funzt *juhuuu* :)
<TackleBerry> thx @all
<beaver74> fein :)
<wachbirn> soviel ich weiss listet apt-cache search auch die, die noch nicht installiert sind
<wachbirn> aber egal, jetzt hast dus e
<TackleBerry> wachbirn, jupp. aber gut zu wissen.
<TackleBerry> btw. ja, die listet es schon, aber da ist ja dann auch die quelle bekannt.
<wachbirn> stimmt
<k1l> btw listet apt-cache auch kein 7z..... auf.
<wachbirn> beimir schon
<wachbirn> p7zip  natürlich
<TackleBerry> arghhh ... k1l, du hast recht - es listet p7zip-full auf. hab ich iwie total übersehen *schäm*
<k1l> wachbirn: aber keein paket, was mit 7z anfängt
<wachbirn> ja..meinte ich  kll
<wachbirn> 7z*   nein    p7z*  ja
<k1l> also ist auch logisch, dass die tab vervollständigung kein paket bei apt-get install 7z... findet.
<wachbirn> ja
<k1l> gut. dann sind wir uns ja einig :)
<wachbirn> windows98    dieantwort :-)
<jokrebel> hi
<querier> benutzerprogamm nach login sofort autostarten wie geht das ? ubuntu 11.10
<LetoThe2nd> querier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<querier> LetoThe2nd: dort steht es gäbe ein .config/autostart verzeichnis, gibts aber nicht. kann cihs einfahc anlegen?
<LetoThe2nd> querier: ja
<querier> super. und da kann ich einfach eine .sh rein tun die ausgeführt wird?
<LetoThe2nd> querier: steht das da?
<querier> LetoThe2nd: erst steht da , es gäbe .desktop dateien, die es dort auch nicht gibt. und dann man kann deiten mit nem befehl öffnen, aber wohein die geschrieben werden sollen steht nicht da. 
<LetoThe2nd> querier: nicht ganz, das ist eine leichte fehlinterpretation. es ist so, dass wenn du etwas über die etwas weiter oben genannten grafischen tools in den autostart einträgst, es da drin als .desktop datei auftauchen sollte. wenn du das noch nie gemacht hast, ist da halt auch nichts.
<querier> LetoThe2nd: ja ich hab das über die gui einfahc nicht gefunden. als wäre die einstellung woanders gelandet.
<LetoThe2nd> querier: und der absatz "für alle benutzer" unterstreicht auch nochmal, dass der dateiname der autostart-datei mit .desktop enden muss, und wie diese datei auszusehen hat. merke: die dateien in dem ordner sind _nicht_ die eigentlich auszuführenden programme, sondern nur so eine art starter-konfiguration.
<LetoThe2nd> querier: *vermutlich* (ungeprüft) liegt das jetzt dank unity unter [rechtsklick auf deinen namen rechts oben]->systemeinstellungen, und da vielleicht sitzungen, startprogramme, oder autostart. evtl. da mal schauen.
<querier> das dacht ich auch ! aber nix da. aber ich schau nochmal:)
<LetoThe2nd> querier: sollte es tatsächlich nicht da sein (ich kanns nicht gegenprüfen), am besten die .desktop datei entsprechend der unten genannten vorlage zusmamenbauen.
<Sysopa> moin, ich brauch mal ne kurze schnelle Hilfe: von libmsn0.3 gibt es eine neue Version - allerdings laut http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/375732 noch "Level:	proposed" - wie komme ich jetzt (ohne lange Erklärungen) schnell an die Version - Konsolenzugriff habe ich
<Sysopa> Version für 10.10 (Maverick)
<Sysopa> sorry
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: packages.ubuntu.com mit hirn benutzen, mit dpkg -i installiert man was. geht am schnellsten, ist natürlich nachher völlig unsupportbar und wird dir wahrscheinlich auch keiner helfen dann. aber wenns sooooooo pressiert.
<querier> LetoThe2nd: So hab ichs z.B. verstenadne: [Desktop Entry] \ Type=Application \ Name=firefox \ Exec=firefox http://www.ziel.de
<LetoThe2nd> querier: sieht sinngemäss richtig aus, musst halt probieren.
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: ok, guck ich... sorry, bin ein wenig in Eile (und ich eigentlich Gentoo-Nutzer :-) )
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: ich weiss schon, das mit dem gentoo unterstreichst du auch jedes mal. wir sind furchtbar stolz auf dich :)
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: und wie gesagt - ich weise auch ausdrücklich nochmal darauf hin dass die lösung technisch ÄUSSERST fragwürdig ist, aber schnell geht. und ich daraus entstehenden mist auch auf keinen fall supporten werde.
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> woran liegt das denn wenn "nautilus sftp://usw" die meldung »sftp«-Orte können nicht verwendet werden. schickt?
<kleinerdrache> muss ich was nachinstallieren?
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: ich weise drauf hin, um klar zu machen "ich bin kein ubuntu-freak, aber durchaus in der Konsole versiert" :-) das betreffende System wird bald sowieso platt gemacht - daher quick&Dirty, damit MSN wieder geht
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: supi.
<LetoThe2nd> kleinerdrache: (blind geraten) nautilus mal auf der konsole starten und hoffen, dass da präzisere fehlermeldungen kommen.
<_moep_> kann ich sed irgendwie sagen, dass ich nur diese zeichen durchlassen will: abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ0123456789!@#$%^&*()-_+=~`[]{}|\:;"'<>,.?/
<_moep_> und alle anderen weghauen soll
<dadrc> ja
<LetoThe2nd> _moep_: riecht für mich mehr nach nem klassischen fall für tr.
<_moep_> und wie?
<querier> LetoThe2nd: ah ! direkt unter dem auslog button is jetzt startprogramme, nicht gesehen.
<noggo> hallo leute, eine bekannter hat sich jetzt ein macbook pro gekauft und möchte sich ubuntu neben mac os 10.7 installieren muss er da was beachten ausser die richtige cd runterzuladen?
<dadrc> _moep_, ^ invertiert eine Klasse bei den meisten Regex-Engines
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: hm... der findet immer nur die Version, die auch regulär installiert - aber nicht die aus dem proposed
<LetoThe2nd> querier: ah, schönschön.
<_moep_> LetoThe2nd: bei tr muss ich zu viel reinnehmen
<dadrc> _moep_, und für tr: -c
<_moep_> das haut dann auch noch , und . mit weg was keine lösung is
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: weil du nicht zugehört hast. dpkg -i installiert ein lokal vor dir liegendes paket. die ausführliche version mit repo aktivieren, für proposed usw. usf. hast du dir ja ausdrücklich verbeten.
<_moep_> dadrc: tr  -dc  "[:alnum:][:space:][:punct:]" hatte ich versucht
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: deswegen: schnellste, windows-mässige methode: was irgendwo runterladen, das paket mit dpkg -i ins system klopfen.
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: ich habe auf der Webseite nach einem Download gesucht - zum Runterladen :-)
<k1l> Sysopa: dann gib bei der suche mal oneiric proposed an
<Sysopa> k1l: ich brauchs für maveric... im oneiric ist es bereits regulär drin
<dadrc> _moep_, klingt spontan nicht so falsch. Was klappt daran nicht?
<k1l> Sysopa: Paket: libmsn0.3 (4.1-1.2ubuntu1)
<Sysopa> und ich brauche die 4.1-1.2ubuntu1.1
<Sysopa> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/375732
<dadrc> Sysopa, wo genau ist das Problem? Findest du den DL nicht?
<C_A_M> nabend. ich kann ubuntu 1110 nicht mehr booten seit dem letzten update gerade. Meldung auf dem Bidschirm: could not write bytes: Brocken pipe
<dadrc> Sysopa, wenn ja, welche Architektur?
<k1l> Sysopa: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmsn
<_moep_> dadrc: dass dann auch punkte und komma gefiltert werden die ich aber behalten will
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: 5€ in die servicekasse: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/libmsn0.3
<Sysopa> dadrc: richtig... maverick (10.10) libmsn0.3 Version 4.1-1.2ubuntu1.1 - finde ich nicht als Binary
<dadrc> _moep_, dann musst du dir deine Sonderzeichenklasse wohl von Hand definieren
<C_A_M> modprobe vboxdrv failed. please use `dmesg` to find out why
<dadrc> Sysopa, 64?
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: guckst du link, such dir deine architektur und version aus.
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: ich danke Dir GANZ HERZLICH!!! (muß reichen, Servicekasse - finde ich nicht *G*)
<querier> LetoThe2nd: weisst du auch zufällig wo das user hintergrund bild liegt?
<LetoThe2nd> Sysopa: du dankst mir am besten indem du bei deiner nächsten supportanfrage erst selber nachdenkst und suchst anstatt hier mehrfach zu unterstreichen dass es ja sooo pressiert und du ganz toll mit der konsole umgehen kannst. nimms nicht persönlich, ist halt so ein unterschwelliger psychologischer effekt :)
<LetoThe2nd> querier: nope, sry.
<Sysopa> LetoThe2nd: ich werde es zu schätzen wissen, wenn Du das nächste Mal ein Gentoo-Problem hast... *fg*
<dadrc> C_A_M, wo kommt die zweite Meldung her?
<C_A_M> die steht direkt unter der ersten
<_moep_> dadrc: das ne db die ich parsen wollte die mit 20GB _etwas_ zu groß für per hand is geht sowas nich auch mit sed?
<dadrc> _moep_, du kannst bei tr auch von Hand Zeichen angeben, mein ich
<dadrc> tr -dc "[:alnum:][:space:].," lässt bei mir . und , stehen
<_moep_> dadrc: ahh danke
<dadrc> C_A_M, kommst auch nicht auf irgendeine Konsole, oder?
<_moep_> dadrc: wie mach ich das mit " das kann nicht escapen
<dadrc> \"
<C_A_M> ich habe nur den schwarzen schirm mit ein paar meldungen vor der nase, wie ich von dort ne konsole starten kann weis ich leider nicht
<_moep_> dadrc: aber mit " " wird doch schon escaped bei dem tr
<dadrc> _moep_, tr -dc "\"" löscht alles bis auf "
<_moep_> aso ok
<dadrc> C_A_M, ich fürchte, dann wird das komplizierter.
<dadrc> Scheint so, als wär bei der Installation der Updates irgendwas schief gegangen
<dadrc> Guck dir mal folgenden Artikel an: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<C_A_M> danke
<dadrc> Damit kannst du von einer CD booten, in dein echtes System wechseln und überprüfen, was schiefgegangen ist
<dadrc> Mach das erstmal soweit, bis du in deinem "echten" System bist
<dadrc> Dann können wir hier gucken, was los ist
<C_A_M> ok, danke mach ich. meld mich wenn ich soweit bin
<leszek> hi
<elw3> hallole, kaffeine hat beim dvbt nur ton aber kein bild, jemand ne idee wie ichs anmach ?
<dadrc> elw3, auf der Konsole starten und nach Fehlern gucken
<elw3> oO der zeigt gar nichts an wenn ich den inner konsole starte 
<dadrc> Start mal mit --verbose
<elw3> die option gibts scheinbar nicht 
<elw3> -.-
<C_A_M> dadrc habe nun via live cd, komme jedoch bei den letzten beiden terminalbefehlen nicht weiter.sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc
<C_A_M> sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab 
<C_A_M> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404217
<dadrc> Es muss "sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc" sein
<dadrc> Du hast da das erste proc vergessen
<dadrc> deshalb klappt auch der befehl danach nicht
<C_A_M> ahh, ok danke
<dadrc> elw3, dann musst du mal selber gucken, wie deine kaffeine-Version das erwartet. --help wirds schon geben
<elw3> -- dumpdvb scheints zu sein, der einzige fehler scheint aber "non seekable inputs arent suportet yet" zu sein
<C_A_M> bin soweit root@ubuntu:/#
<dadrc> C_A_M, dann kannst du dich jetzt mal in /var/log/ umsehen
<dadrc> Interessant wahrscheinlich die boot.log und dmesg (eventuell mit Nummer dahinter)
<dadrc> C_A_M, kannst du sonst auch irgendwo hochladen und die Links hier posten, dann kann sich das jemand mit viel Ahnung davon (nicht unbedingt ich ;)) mal angucken
<C_A_M> hab eine dmesg und eine dmesg.0
<dadrc> Guck mal rein, irgendwo müsste die Fehlermeldung von vorhin sein
<dadrc> elw3, hast du die Problemlösungen im Wiki-Artikel eigentlich schon getestet? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kaffeine
<elw3> ja, aber ich guck besser nochmal durch
<dadrc> Hab leider kein passendes Setup hier, kann also nur Sachen verlinken.
<dadrc> Hier sind noch ein paar andere Sachen drin, die du überprüfen kannst: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1555090
<elw3> ja warte ich hab schon was, scheint der nvida treiber läuft nicht rund
<elw3> jop der lässt sich iwie nicht aktivieren
<C_A_M> http://pastebin.com/ErBUT40i
<C_A_M> sind alle drei dateien 
<dadrc> C_A_M, leider nichts schlüssiges bei. Das syslog könnte noch was haben
<dadrc> elw3, gibt's eine ordentliche Fehlermeldung?
<elw3> ja ><  iwie hab ich aus gewohnheit nvida-current installiert , ich hab aber grat ne ati ><
<dadrc> hrhr
<dadrc> Na gut, das sollte sich lösen lassen.
<elw3> okey jetz versuch ich den mit jockey zu instalieren und siehe da : FAIL
<C_A_M> http://pastebin.com/wy4K4WJu
<elw3> daran kann es wohl eh nicht liegen oder , der fehler im wiki bezieht sich auf ne nvida
<dadrc> elw3, naja, wenn Kaffeine versucht, über die Nvidia-API was darzustellen, ist es relativ klar, dass das schiefgeht
<dadrc> C_A_M, hast du mal versucht, dein Ubuntu einfach mit einem alten Kernel zu booten?
<elw3> scho klar aber das teil wurde ja ohnehin nicht aktiviert
<dadrc> Der von vor dem Update sollte ja noch da sein
<elw3> ati brauch man nicht extra instalieren oder ?
<C_A_M> nein, die idee kam mir auch grad vor ein paar minuten
<dadrc> elw3, kommt drauf an. Den propietären Treiber schon.
<dadrc> C_A_M, dann könntest du das sonst noch probieren, dann im Log gucken, welche Updates gemacht wurden und die mal neuinstallieren
<dadrc> So ohne den konkreten Fehler zu kennen, ist das halt schwer, und ich find in den Logs nichts
<elw3> wie heißt den das gegenstück zu nvida-current ?
<dadrc> fglrx
<elw3> neeein jetz geht gar nichts mehr
<C_A_M> geht leider auch nicht, denke das es an dem vboxdrv failed liegt. wenn ich nicht irre ist dies doch die virtualbox
<dadrc> Ist es, ja. Aber wüsste nicht, wieso das den ganzen Kernel in Panic schicken sollte
<dadrc> C_A_M, wenn du das probieren möchtest, im chroot kannst du auch Programme deinstallieren.
<C_A_M> ok, also noch einmal live starten
<elw3> wie sag ich grub das ich ohne graphik starten will ?
<elw3> oh als nächstes wlan im terminal
<elw3> ?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<C_A_M> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox funktiioniert leider nicht
<C_A_M> sudo: unabel to resolve host ubuntu
<dadrc> Das klingt für mich spontan so, als wär das beim chroot schiefgegangen
<dadrc> Aber hab ich keine Erfahrung mit
<dadrc> C_A_M, ich fürchte, da müssen wir auf jemanden warten, der sich damit besser auskennt.
<C_A_M> danke dir dennoch für deine bemühung
<elw3> der name fritz!box wird leider als befehl erkannt muss ich das iwie umschreiben ?
<bullgard4> '~$ aptitude why brltty; Unable to find a reason to install brltty.' Ich kann also das Paket brltty eingffach deinstallieren ohne böse Konsequenzen?
<dadrc> Ich würd spontan auf Anführungszeichen tippen, elw3 
<elw3> sind
<elw3> klappt trotzdem nicht
<jokrebel> re
<dadrc> elw3, dann musst du wohl manuell escapen, mit \
<elw3> ach ich installier nü lieber neu .....
<KojiroAK> wieso sagt mir ipsec verify der Kernel 2.6.38-12-generic hätte keinen ipsec support?
<newan> Guten abend würde gerne ubuntu auf meinen eeepc benutzen, dieser hat aber eine gma 500 grafikarte. Habe dann anch dem wiki den treiber über ppa installiert
<C_A_M> vielen dank dadrc deine tipps haben zum erfolg geführt. mein system scheint wieder zu funktionieren
<newan> nun bleibt der pc aber beim startscreen stehen
<dadrc> C_A_M, sehr schön :)
<newan> und reagiert auf nciht auhc nicht auf strg+alt f1
<k1l_> newan: d.h. es ging erst und dann hast du was gemacht und nun geht es nicht mehr?
<k1l_> newan: welches ubuntu? welche hardware? was hast du gemacht? gibts fehlermeldungen?
<newan> also 2d gibg (EeePc 11.06) aud ubuntu 11.10
<newan> und dann habe ich versucht den grafiktreiber zu installieren da ich nur 2d hatte für die grafikkarte gma500
<dadrc> C_A_M, hast du jetzt einfach virtualbox im chroot deinstalliert?
<C_A_M> jap
<newan> nach dem wiki artikel (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/intel) über das ppa
<dadrc> C_A_M, gut, dann stimmte deine Idee: Das Update hat aus irgendwelchen Gründen die virtualbox-Treiber kaputtgemacht
<C_A_M> hab mir die pakete im terminal anzeigen lassen und dann sudo apt-get remove virtualbox mit nummer deinstalliert
<C_A_M> hätte die vb eh schon längst updaten müssen
<newan> diese PAckete habe ich installiert    xorg-emgd (ppa) emgd-dkms (ppa) emgd-xorg-conf (ppa)
<newan> sry Eeepc 1101ha
<k1l_> newan: hier ist nen betreuer von dem intel gma500 kram. versuch mal das aus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792777
<newan> o.k
<nook> Hi, kann mir wer sagen, wie bei Unety ausschalten kann, dass man um den Kontent im Globalen Menü anzeigen zu lassen mit der Maus über das Menü gehen muss?
<jokrebel> nook: Kannst Du bitte Deine Frage nochmal so formulieren dass ich auch weiß was Du meinst?
<nook> Sehe es gerade, was ein Satzbau... Nochma auf ein neues. Wenn man die Unety Oberfläche benutzt, gibt es jetzt ja das globale Menü ala Mac OSX. Wenn ich z. B. Firefox starte, steht dann in dem Globen Menü "FireFox" sobald man mit der Maus über das Menü fährt, präsentiert sich der Inhalt des Menüs...
<nook> Ich hätte es gerne, das man immer den Inhalt des Menüs sieht, finde es sonst sehr verwirrent stellenweise...
<nook> habe auch schon google bemüt, aber finde leider nur wie man das menü erweitern kann, dass es z.B. auch in Chrome funktioniert
<k1l_> ich weiß was du meinst, aber wüsste da jetzt auch nichts. versuch mal mit englishen wörtern zu suchen. ansonsten mal auf launchpad oder askubuntu ne frage /request stellen
<bullgard4> Unbeabsichtigterweise habe ich zwei Instanzen des Firefox 3.6.24 laufen mit jeweils diversen Tabs offen. Wie kann man diese Tabs am einfachsten in eine Firefox-Instanz vereinen?
 * jokrebel wüsste nicht dass sowas klappen kann.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: jeden TAB per drag&drop ins ander Fenster ziehen schon probiert? (Nutze Firefox nur noch selten)
<bullgard4> jokrebel Das habe ich schon öfter einmal gemacht, und das funktioniert. Aber das ist umständlich. Und ich habe nach einem "einfachsten" Verfahren gefragt.
<nook> Hm leider finde ich im Englischen auch nichts zu dem Unety Global Menü Prtoblem :(
<k1l_> nook: es heisst auch unity 
<hdp> Schau mal ins Ubuntu-Wiki, dort steht die Lösung
<nook> hdp: hast du was gefunden? Moment ich suche einmal
<k1l_> das paket heisst indicator-appmenu  und ein problem sehe ich da drin nicht. du kannst es komplett abschalten, sodass das menü wieder in das fenster rutscht. 
<nook> k1l_: Das habe ich auch schon gefunden. Das möchte ich aber nicht, ich finde das Menü sehr praktisch, gerade auf kleinern Displays. Nur das es seinen Inhalt erst preis gibt, wenn man mit der Maus drüber ist nervt mict
<nook> Also auf wiki.ubuntu.com gibt es einen sehr ausführlichen Beitrag zum globalen Menü. Allerdings wird docht nicht gesagt, wie man dieses Mouseover abschalten kann
<k1l_> nook: ich denke nich, das das vorgesehen ist. weil die meisten dadrin kein problem sehen. stell  auf launchpad z.b. oder askubuntu ne frage oder nen request.
<nook> hm also glaube nicht das ich der einzige bin der das etwas unschön findet, ich mag es nicht, das wenn ich den Extras Menüpunkt suche ich erstmal bei Bearbeiten o. ä. lande... Aber ich weis zimlich genau welche anwendung ich gerade offen habe^
<dadrc> nook, falls es hilft, F10 wählt den ersten Menüpunkt aus -- und blendet somit auch das Menü ein
<leszek> hi
<nook> Wenn man Alt drückt, werden auch die Inhalte angezeigt, das ist schonmal ein Anfang, anders wär noch cooler^
<k1l_> nook: nochmal: schau auf genannten seiten nach, ob es schon nen request gibt (was ich stark bezweifel) ansonsten stelle selber einen.
<fabian___> hi, ich möchte möglichst viel von "/" auf read-only mounten. Was soll/darf ich NICHT auf read-only mounten?
<bekks> Warum?
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: zumindest mal /tmp, /var /home, und manches unter /etc. wenn du auf installation auf sdcard/usbstick anspielst - nimm lieber eine sogenannte persistente installation.
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: und wenn du auf ssd anspielst: lager lieber oft geschriebenes aus. ein ro-root unter ubuntu ist schlicht umständlich.
<fabian___> @LetoThe2nd: soll ein Messe-PC werden auf dem nur eine VollbildSoftware läuft. Das Personal schaltet den per Sicherung an/aus. Möglichst viel wichtiges Zeug sollte da dann read-only sein. u.a. auch /home
<bekks> Vor allem, weil es unsinnig ist, eine SSD ro zu mounten, da man sie in der Praxis sowieso nicht "kaputtschreiben" kann. Aber das wird OT. :)
<k1l_> ich würde das eher über die rechte machen.
<k1l_> kioskystem ist da nen stichwort
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: genau das was ich sagte: mach ein livesystem draus :)
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: dann ist alles ro.
<fabian___> LetoThe2nd: er soll FullHD Videos abspielen. Die habe ich nicht so gerne auf optischen Trägern.
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: sagt ja uach keiner, dass du nicht eine datrnpartition ro mounten kannst....
<k1l_> fabian___: kiosksystem. und das besser über rechte bewerkstelligen.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l_: meins ist schöner.
<fabian___> ich schau mal nach Kiosksystem im wiki
<bekks> fabian___: Warum genau willst Du Videos nicht auf optischen Datenträgern haben?
<fabian___> a) laufwerke groß und nicht in jeder Lage montierbar b) Datenträger entfernbar c) anfälliger als HDD/SSD imho
<LetoThe2nd> naja, ist alles gesagt. ich bleib bei nem livesystem (kann ja von mir aus auch von sd/hd/ssd/whatever) kommen. das ist immer ro. deine datenpartition kann ro sein. kriegst du mit nem kiosk alles nicht hin. und remastersys haben wir auch schon in den repos. go figure.
<fabian___> ok, remastersys klingt ja wirklich mal gut. Trotzdem möchte ich bei HDD/SDD bleiben.
<fabian___> ich hatte kürzlich auf einem kleinen Zotac-Mini PC mit SSD ne Bootzeit von knapp 8sek. Glaube nicht dass das eine optische Disc schafft.
<LetoThe2nd> danke fürs zuhören. das üben wir aber noch.
<fabian___> LetoThe2nd, ich habe da nen Gedankenhänger zwischen Live-System ( bei mir immer optische Disc/USB) und Installation ( HDD/SSD )
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: merke ich.
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: mal die ganz triviale versoin hier: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: sry, falscher link. eher so: http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?topic=1699.0
<fabian___> LetoThe2nd, der erste Link interessiert mich auch schon, Danke!
<LetoThe2nd> fabian___: dann gut bastel
<darktomas> Abend
<grmls> huhu
<Fuchs> uhu
<jokrebel> cu
<fill_> test
<k1l_> durchgefallen
<kain88> hallo weis jemand wie ich die hardware beschleunigung bei einer radeon 5770 in ubuntu 11.10 einschalte
<kain88> der fglrx treiber funktioniert nicht da er mit dem X-Server von 11.10 inkompatibel ist
<ring0> kain88, hast du mal den radeon treiber probiert?
<ring0> kain88, laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon bietet dieser 3d-beschleunigung auch getestet mit 11.10
<kain88> der normale radeon treiber von X.org läuft. allerdings wird unity anscheinend im 2D fallback modus gestartet
<ring0> kain88, hast du mal probiert beim login-screen ubuntu statt ubuntu 2d zu wählen?
<kain88> ich stelle gerade fest das es unity ehr noch ein paar alte config files in meinem home verzeichnis gefunden hat und deswegen entschieden hat sich als 2d version zu tarnen
<kain88> so es scheint alles zu gehen, danke
<ring0> gern
<kain88> hat jemand von euch schon probiert skype aus den partner quellen zu installieren?
<kain88> mit 'aptitude search skype' finde ich das packet zwar aber 'aptitude install skype' sagt mir das es dieses packet nicht gibt
<k1l_> ,skype? kain88 
<shetlandpony> kain88, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> und ja, es haben sicher schon zig leute installiert.
<darktomas> Also ich verwende ubuntu ja erst seit heute also das standart fenster dingens is ja ein grauß
<k1l_> ,desktops? darktomas 
<shetlandpony> darktomas: Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<darktomas> Na dieses unity 
<darktomas> shetlandpony: Danke aber darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus ^
<shetlandpony> no problem darktomas. .oO(living as a bot is boring, in a 19" rack) :S
<k1l_> darktomas: das dingens hat einen namen und du hast eine große auswahl an anderen möglichkeiten
<darktomas> k1l_: Darf ich nicht trotzdem sagen das ichs nicht so toll finde D:?
<k1l_> nein. dafür haben wir den offtopic channel :)
<darktomas> Na dann weis ich das ja jetzt
<darktomas> Danke
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-24
<darktomas> Hat hier jemadn erfahrung mit der eyetoy speziell die benutzung des mikrofons unter ubuntu
<Aramorth> Guten morgen ich besitze seit gestern Abend einen Netzwerk Drucker Server von Conrad der mit Windows 7 tadellos funktioniert nun will ich aber mein Drucker unter Linux auch zur verfügungstellen und auch Scannen kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben wie ich den Drucker unter Linux anspreche http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/972161/CONRAD-USB-SERVER/0415147&ref=list
<Aramorth> wenn man den drucker über Windows per Netzwerkfreigabe freigibt müsste er doch auch unter Linux verfügbar sein oder ??
<tododoc> moin ich habe ubuntu 11.10 gerade frisch rauf geschmissen, mit einer ati hd 5450
<tododoc> nach einem update das systems kann ich übers grafikmenü nicht mehr dualhead betreiben.
<tododoc> es kommt die meldung das die virtuelle auflösung max 1980 ist.
<bullgard4> Wenn »file mode« ausgegeben wird (oktal) als »100664«, was bedeutet das? Siehe 'man tcpdump'. 
<bullgard4> Wenn »file mode« ausgegeben wird (oktal) als »100664«, was bedeutet das? Siehe 'man tcpdump'. 
<opqqd> Wie richte ich tor-browser-gnu-linux-i686-2.2.34-2-dev-de.tar.gz ein um hier chatten zu können? hab Ubuntu 11.10
<opqqd> hab gelesen, dass ich proxy einstellen muss und irgendwas mit SASL aber wie?
<kaffee> mmh, hast du das ding schon gebaut?
<kaffee> tar.gz hoert sich an, als haettest du es noch nicht entpackt
<opqqd> es ist so ausführbar
<opqqd> muss es nicht komlilieren
<kaffee> mmh
<opqqd> ja entpackt und schon genutzt
<kaffee> k, dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen -.-
<kaffee> also irgendwas installieren jo, aber tor nutzen hab ich noch nix gemacht
<kaffee> sad
<opqqd> allerdings komme ich hier per http://webchat.freenode.net/ nicht ins freenode rein
<kaffee> auf der arbeit oder so?
<kaffee> oder mit diesem browser?
<opqqd> egal von wo, mit diesem Browser ja
<koegs> opqqd: woher kommt dieses paket, gibt es dort eine anleitung?
<opqqd> ja https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#Download-torbrowserbundlelinux
<shetlandpony> opqqd's url: http://tinyurl.com/748w2bx
<opqqd> aber es ist mir zu komplex
<koegs> da steht doch "Linux Instructions"
<opqqd> koegs: ich vermute die beziehen sich auf eine installierte Version von tor
<opqqd> hier ist eine Anleitung https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/IrcSilc
<SpeeFak__> hat jmd ein plan von der vodafone easybox ? hab in den log immer die meldung duplicate user login mit div wan ip, komischweise sollte aber immer nur EIN logon pro ip egal ob wan oder lan gehn
<opqqd> aber wie soll ich diese proxy einrichten?
<SpeeFak__> im lan geht auch immer nucht eine
<koegs> ,ot? SpeeFak__
<shetlandpony> SpeeFak__: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<SpeeFak__> oh
<koegs> opqqd: ich schlage vor du fängst hier an http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tor
<deem> hi. wie kann ich denn herausfinden, warum eine platte als "busy" kekennzeichnet ist, obwohl sie weder gemountet noch sonst was ist?
<koegs> deem: mal mit lsof geguckt?
<koegs> wobei.. nicht mal gemountet? wer sagt denn sie wäre busy?
<deem> koegs: fdisk und mdadm sagt sie wäre busy
<koegs> und sie ist definitiv nicht gemountet? keine anderen programme noch im hintergrund auf?
<deem> koegs: das ist ein livesystem. mount zeigt sie nicht an
<deem> ich hab auch keine gui oder sowas. rein nur terminal
<pog> gibt es ein Tool, das speziell drauf angelegt ist, Linux-Mirrors zu erstellen?  Das System koennte eine Master haben, aber die Homes, sollen wenn moeglich in beide Richtungen synchronisieren.
<deem> koegs: ok. ich hab das livesystem einfach rebootet und jetzt hat er die änderungen übernommen. kA warum es beim ersten mal nicht ging
<koegs> naja, jetzt lässt sich auch nicht mehr gucken :)
<deem> ne :D
<jokrebel> hi
<opqqd> koegs: im Wiki steht nichts darüber wie ich den portablen Tor Client (Vidalia) dazu bringen kann per Webchat ins freenode einzuloggen
<opqqd> koegs: außer vielleicht diese Anpassung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Konfiguration#Bestimmte-Nodes-bevorzugen ?
<opqqd> ist SASL ein Node?
<kaffee> nein
<opqqd> hier habe ich die Meldungen abgelegt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404232/
<kaffee>  -syn- Your reported IP [...] is banned: Due to abuse we currently accept tor connections via our tor-sasl service only.
<opqqd> wie richte ich den tor-sasl service ein?
<kaffee> gute frage
<kaffee> kannst du nicht gut englisch?
<opqqd> ich werde da nicht schlau draus aus den Hinweisen unter freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<opqqd> kaffee: mein englisch ist miserabel
<kaffee> i see
<opqqd> kaffee: wie siehst du das?
<kaffee> weil du dich ohne schwierigkeiten mit der deutschen seite auseinandersetzt, aber die englischen howtos fuer zu kompliziert haelst
<kaffee> irc://p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion/ das ist wohl deren torservice, den du nutzen willst 
<kaffee> schaetze mal, das ist ein node?
<kaffee> sasl ist die authentifikation, er sollte deinenbei nickserv registrierten nick + dazugehoeriges passwort akzeptieren
<kaffee> sweise
<kaffee> ich schaetz mal, zusaetzliche scripte um sasl nutzen zu koennen, brauchst du nicht wenn du einen supersaslbrowser hast
<kaffee> was das mit dem mapping da ist weiss ich nicht
<kaffee> wohl nichts, was du mit sicherheit brauchst, also erstmal ohne versuchen?
<opqqd> problem ist nur, dass ich nicht weiß wo ich diese irc://p4... einstellen muss in Vidalia
<kaffee> uh
<kaffee> das ist so eine gute frage und das irc vornedran zu haengen scheint mir eher unwahrscheinlich?
<kaffee> kann man das ding dann mit diesem browser ueberhaupt nutzen oder braucht man nen anstendigen client
<kaffee> mh
<opqqd> ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es mit Vidalia und dem darin enthaltenen Firefox 8 irgendwie gehen  muss
<Nalkem> moin#
<opqqd> Was hat es mit dig  "+short  irc.tor.freenode.net  cname" auf sich?
<opqqd> meinte "dig  +short  irc.tor.freenode.net  cname"
<pog> dig bringt informationen zu der URL betreffende Nameserver
<opqqd> ich habe jetzt gesehen, dass es in den Einstellungen von Vidalia den Reiter "Dienste" gibt und da steht: versteckte Dienste
<opqqd> ich kann dort eine Onion-Adresse, den virtuellen Port und Ziel... eintragen
<opqqd> und welchen Port soll ich nehmen und was als Ziel eintragen?
<pog> ich hab mal Tor eingerichtet, wichtgig ist, dass die korrekten Ports der Proxies eingetragen sind, und es gibt als Proxy entweder privoxy od polipo
<pog> die Proxies muesse jedenfalls gestartet sein, oder man kann das ueber vidalia
<pog> es war auch nciht so offensichtlich, wie man die Funktion ueber Firefox benutzt.
<L0rD`> opqqd: willst du nen hidden service 24/7 laufen lassen? 
<pog> mit dem kannst Du den Kontrollport von Tor testen: telnet localhost 9051  
<pog> und so privoxy telnet localhost 8118 (wenn das geht, dann ist das Ziel nahe:-)
<opqqd> pog: ich habe aber Tor nicht installiert... will es als portable Version nutzen und in dem Bundle gibt es vidalia, firefox8 mit Torbutton und keine weitere Adonns
<pog> die Dienste muessen aber gestartet sein, kann sein, dass es FF startet. 
<pog> scheint mir aber noch gut, das als portable Applikation.
<opqqd> ok doch no script und https-everywhere ist auch noch drin, sonst keine weitere
<pog> dann sollte es eigentlich "out of the box" gehen, was ist denn jetzt noch das Prob?
<kaffee> freenode.
<opqqd> L0rD`: nein nicht 24/7
<L0rD`> also falls du einfach nur das portable bundle nutzen willst, brauchst doch den reiter "Dienste" doch gar nicht..
<opqqd> schaut was ich oben schon alles geschrieben habe...
<L0rD`> da war ich noch nich da ^^
<pog> von der Funktion her, muss das Tor und Proxy-SErvice korrekt gestartet sein. Ich glaub,normalerweise wird das von vidalia gestartet.
<pog> erst dann kann FF die Dienste nutzen.
<opqqd> L0rD`: schau dann bitte in den Log http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<kaffee> freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml es ging darum ueber diesen freenode tor-sasl dienst hier zu chatten
<opqqd> pog: tor funktioniert auch problem los, aber ich kann mich nicht in den webchat einloggen... sonst geht tor einwandfrei
<L0rD`> ok kaffee hat scho recht viel richtiges gesagt
<kaffee> kaffee hat aber keine ahnung von tor
<L0rD`> freenode + tor is pain in the ass :D
<pog> meiner Meinung nach muss aber noch ein Proxi (seinerzeit privoxy oder polipo) entweder im Bundle sein, oder installiert. opqqd . ein Proxi muss sicher  vorhanden sein.
<L0rD`> du brauchst nen client der sasl auth unterstützt
<L0rD`> also z.b. irssi + script
<L0rD`> ich red von irc client
<opqqd> L0rD`: hmm den habe ich auch so ;)
<L0rD`> welchen client nutzt du denn?
<pog> oder dass man einen externen Proxy verwendet... das koennte ev. noch sein. 
<pog> ahso opqqd, ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht, dass tor grundsaetzlich geht.
<L0rD`> für irc brauch man keinen proxy, den brauch man zum surfen
<kaffee> ich frag mich eben, ob das freenode ding mehr als irc drauf hat, wieso sollte es?
<kaffee> mmh, also ob die einen darueber noch lustig http chat machen lassen.
<pog> unterstutzt Tor alle Protokolle? 
<kaffee> oder irgendwo rumwandern.
<opqqd> L0rD`: es ist soll nur über webchat gehen ohne client
<opqqd> in den Einstellungen von Vidalia kann ich auch proxy einstellen aber ich kenne mich damit nicht aus
<kaffee> ich hoffe, jeder verstand was ich mein, ich hab es ziemlich ungeschickt ausgedrueckt
<opqqd> bitte testet es mal, ist ja ne portable version
<opqqd> da muss nichts installiert werden
<L0rD`> also.. falls du nen irc client hast der insta sasl auth unterstützt... kannst mal versuchen direkt zu p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion zu connecten , und dabei sollte in den netzwerkeinstellungen des irc clients als server 127.0.0.1 stehen und als port 9050
<L0rD`> opqqd: musst du nicht.. aber ich bezweifel, dass der webchat von freenode toruser akzeptiert..
<kaffee>  -syn- Your reported IP [...] is banned: Due to abuse we currently accept tor connections via our tor-sasl service only. 
<kaffee> klipper++
<L0rD`> genau
<L0rD`> geht nur per irc client per user, der scho bei Nickserv registriert ist und sich dann anmeldet, wie scho kaffee sagte
<opqqd> kann man sich nur durch einen client registrieren?
<L0rD`> vermut ich ma, ich kenn mich mit dem webchat nicht sonderlich aus
<L0rD`> aber per webchat gibts kein sasl auth.. und deswegen blocken die das , denk ich ma
<opqqd> L0rD`: also muss man sich immer nur per /msg NickServ REGISTER KENNWORT EMAILADRESSE aus nem Client registrieren?
<opqqd> im wiki steht das zumidnest nur so
<L0rD`> ja.. nach dem du dich erfolgreich per tor connected hast
<opqqd> eigentlich muss es auch ohne Client gehen oder?
<L0rD`> bezweifel ich ^^
<opqqd> L0rD`: könnte man es dennoch per webchat machen mit Greasemonkey irgendwie?
<L0rD`> hmm also, da müsste man glück haben die blockliste von freenode zu umgehen, wenn man zufälligerweise ne exitnode hat , die noch nicht auf der liste steht.. aber das is sehr unwahrscheinlich
<L0rD`> also recht hypothetisch ^^
<opqqd> hmm ich glaube sogar dass man die IPs whitelisten kann
<opqqd> aber die wechseln sich ja oft 
<L0rD`> na also ich denk freenode hat das scho bewusst so gemacht , dass man sich authen muss, damit die wissen, welcher user sich connected und spam vorzubeugen etc.
<koegs> wollt ihr euch vielleicht nebenan über Freenode unterhalten? das passt hier nicht mehr so ganz rein
<L0rD`> jo ^^ wollt scho sagen, dass er vielleicht mal im oftc nachfragen soll im #tor oder #tor-de channel ^^ 
<L0rD`> over and out ;)
<opqqd> vielleicht kann es jemand melden: Link zu torrc scheint auf der Seite tot zu sein: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<kaffee> ich wuerd ihn nach #freenode schicken. aber da kriegt er moeglicherweise n sprachproblem, L0rD` 
<kaffee> und ich denke, dass das der einzig richtige ort dafuer ist -.-
<L0rD`> *nod*
<kaffee> kk, ende
<L0rD`> torrc is die konfigurationsdatei von tor.. und dass man sich per tor connecten kann, dafür bin ich ja der beste beweis *gg*
<opqqd> ja ich hätte da Probleme auf englisch
 * L0rD` is nu still
<opqqd> vielleicht kann jemand das Programm selber mal testen: https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en#Download-torbrowserbundlelinux
<shetlandpony> opqqd's url: http://tinyurl.com/c5r2jjc
<TheInfinity> opqqd: die klingen nicht grade wie der linux way ;)
<opqqd> TheInfinity: die?
<TheInfinity> opqqd: die pakete
<opqqd> TheInfinity: sind die Closed Source?
<TheInfinity> opqqd: nein. aber sind nicht teil des paketmanagements
<opqqd> ja schon, aber man kann es portabel von überall(Internetcafe, Freund, Arbeit) nutzen
<opqqd> ich habe auch die Signatur geprüft mit pgp
<TheInfinity> opqqd: wenn ein linux rechner einigermassen sinnvoll eingestellt ist (ubuntu tut dies per default) kannst du keine programme von usb sticks starten
<opqqd> TheInfinity: dieses schon
<TheInfinity> opqqd: nein. ubuntu mountet usb sticks mit noexec. das bedeutet, du kannst exakt nichts davon starten.
<TheInfinity> opqqd: das hat nichts mit dem programm zu tun, sondern mit der art, wie der usb stick eingebunden wird.
<opqqd> ok dann einfach ins /home/ubuntu kopieren und schon gehts
<TheInfinity> ändert nichts daran, dass das ein haufen probleme mit sich bringt (keine automatischen sicherheitsupdates von firefox und den libraries, ggf. probleme mit bestehendem firefox, ggf. versionschaos, ...). das paketmanagement von ubuntu bietet viele vorteile, man muss dann aber auch auf 2, 3 sachen achten - und sollte grundsätzlich nur im notfall etwas daran vorbeiinstallieren
<TheInfinity> weitere infos dazu im wiki
<opqqd> TheInfinity: ja ist mir bewusst, bisher funktioniert tor auf diese Weise neben regulär offenem Fenster des installierten Firefox 8 ohne Probleme und für Updates sorgt man selber indem man dann einfach den torbrowser erneut lädt...
<opqqd> der torbrowser ist ja firefox8 und Vidalia
<opqqd> kaffee: pog hab jetzt mitbekommen, dass es mit dem Addon ChatZilla in Firefox gehen könnte :)
<kaffee> jo, das kann sein
<micsch> hi, ich hab ein problem seit dem letzten kernelupdate VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown block (0,0) jemand eine idee?
<geser> hast du mehrere Festplatten?
<sdx23> micsch: Was das steht. Dein Root-Dateisystem konnte nicht gemountet werden. I.e. beispielsweise der Festplattencontroller wird nicht mehr angesprochen, oder die Nummerierung der Devices hat sich geändert (falls du mehrere Festplatten hast), oder <eine von vielen Möglichkeiten hier wählen>.
<micsch> es hat sich aber nichts geändert
<micsch> strange
<opqqd> kaffee: pog Was sagt euch diese Seite: http://rbl.efnetrbl.org/
<opqqd> Ich verstehe es nciht ganz wozu die da ist
<pog> ich kann's nicht grad sagen. 
<opqqd> micsch: was sagt /etc/fstab und blkid ?
<pog> ah, mit Chatzilla, kann gut sein.
<opqqd> stimmen die UUIDs überein micsch ?
<pog> sudo blkid zeigt die Namen der Disks mit UUIDS
<TheInfinity> opqqd: realtime blocklists fürs irc.
<TheInfinity> opqqd: da hat wer konzepte vom mail zeugs geklaut ;)
<opqqd> TheInfinity: hmm, also für mich und mein Anliegen nicht relevant?
<TheInfinity> opqqd: naja, viele irc netzwerke blocken tor. und das ist ne seite wo man unter anderem dies feststellen kann ;)
<pog> micsch: es sieht so aus, als dass dem Kernel die module fehlen, das Filesystem zu lesen, das kann schon sein. 
<pog> es fehlt in dieser initrd, wo die Module sind, die zur Startzeit gebraucht werden.
<sdx23> Kann sein, muss aber nicht unbedingt. Solange da keine weiteren Informationen kommen, weiß man's einfach nicht.
<pog> eine andere Moeglichkeit ist, dass in GRub nicht der korrekte Root gemountet wird. 
<pog> ja, man weiss es nicht wirklich, sind halt moeglichkeiten.
<ghostcube> hmm, mein rotweinkeller hat jetzt 30 flaschen :D
<pog> so, jetzt muss ich weg, um beim Kollegen ein KDE-Adressbuch aufs neue System zu migrieren... (hoffe, das geht irgendwie "einfach").
<ghostcube> ups
<ghostcube> -.-
<opqqd> ich habe es gleich geschafft ChatZilla braucht ein Script names cz_sasl.js ;)
<pog> ah..
<pog> see you later
<kaffee> kk
<kaffee> byebye
<opqqd> kaffee: pog TheInfinity es geht :)
<opqqd> schönen Tag euch noch und Danke
<micsch> sdx23: hast du eine idee, wie ich den fehler beheben kann?
<micsch> mom, ich guck mal nach weiteren fehlermeldungn
<sdx23> micsch: nicht ohne mehr Infos. Woraus schließt du, dass sich nichts geändert hätte? Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Festplattencontroller (sagt dir mitunter lspci)? Weitere Festplatten?
<micsch> sdx23: ich hab ein update gefahren. hab eine hd im laptop und keine partitionen geändert
<sdx23> Ja, nur weil du die Partitionierung nicht geändert hast, heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass die Devices nicht anders nummeriert sein können. Das passiert bei Initialisierung und nach Reihenfolge. Bei mehreren Platten können so leicht Inkonsistenzen entstehen. Aber gib doch mal die weiteren noch geforderten Infos. opqqd hatte oben nach dem Inhalt der fstab (in einen nopaste) und der Ausgabe von blkid gefragt, die wären wirklich interessant. Wie ...
<sdx23> ... auch die Grub-Configuration.
<micsch> mach ich, mom
<bergelmir> ich möchte ein paket aus einem bestimmten ppa repository beziehen und lese gerade etwas über apt-pinning.
<bergelmir> nun habe ich unter /etc/apt/preferences.d/ eine neue datei angelegt und mein pin eingetragen.
<bergelmir> wenn ich nun apt-cache policy eingebe, bekomme ich meinen eintrag angezeigt, aber hinter dem paketnamen steht "(not found)"
<micsch> so: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404242/
<kaffee> opqqd, \o/
<sdx23> micsch: Zeile 110 ist sda3 direkt eingetragen. Da könnte man die uuid hinschreiben, wie auch bei den Einträgen unten, l.162 beispielsweise. Das wäre dann invariant gegen Umbenennungen der Devices. Andererseits müsste man wissen, ob das Device überhaupt erkannt wird oder nicht doch Module fehlen.
<micsch> hm... 
<sdx23> Dazu müsste man den neuen Kernel booten und sich dort /dev auflisten lassen. Oder dmesg aufrufen und in eine Datei sichern. Oder blkid, falls das in der Busybox verfügbar ist.
<micsch> ich kann leider den neuen kernel nicht booten
<sdx23> Bis zu der Stelle, wo du kommst, reicht aus. Dort hast du ja die Wahl zur "Maintenance" das root-Passwort einzugeben, kommt eine Abfrage. Wenn nicht sogar nur irgendwas drücken.
<micsch> ich komme leider nicht so weit: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2011-September/025122.html
<opqqd> micsch: ,fstab?
<micsch> opqqd: ?
<opqqd> micsch: Was sagt fstab?
<deem> opqqd: lass das pony in ruhe. es mag dich nicht :P
<micsch> opqqd: moment, muss zuerst noch mal ne livecd booten
<opqqd> mensch...
<kaffee> ,fstab?
<shetlandpony> kaffee, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<kaffee> *hust*
<opqqd> ,fstab?
<shetlandpony> opqqd, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<opqqd> sorry ;)
<ring0> opqqd, nun noch der nick dem du das empfehlen möchtest mit einem leerzeichen getrennt hintendran und du hast es raus
<pkzip> tach
<bergelmir> Wenn ich "apt-cache policy <package>" mache, bekomme ich mein gepinntes Package angezeigt, mir der korrekten Priorität, aber mit der falschen Package-Version. Habe ansich per "preferences"-Eintrag gesagt, dass ich Version 2.4* haben möchte, bekomme aber 2.2*
<opqqd> ring0: na endlich 
<pkzip> mittlere maustaste zum aufrufen einer in der ablage befindlichen url in firefox funzt bei mir seit getrigem update nicht mehr
<pkzip> about:config zeigt, dass der scheiß auf true steht
<deem> pkzip: ausdrucksweise bitte
<geser> bergelmir: kannst du mal die Ausgabe in ein pastebin packen? eventuell auch mit deiner preferences-Datei
<micsch> opqqd: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404247/
<pkzip> bei euch allen funzt die mittlere maustaste?
<deem> ,funzen? pkzip 
<shetlandpony> pkzip: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<bergelmir> geser: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404252/
<pkzip> ich schreibe wie ich will
<deem> pkzip: ja du bist der einzige
<pkzip> mir wayne
<deem> pkzip: was ist das für ein firefox? welche version? und einmal "lsb_release -a" in einen pastebin, bitte
<deem> ,paste? pkzip 
<shetlandpony> pkzip: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ring0> pkzip, hier gibt auch jeder support, wie er will
<pkzip> ub auf 11.10 gestern aktualisiert. ff 8.0
<deem> pkzip: bitte?
<pkzip> steht da echt
<geser> bergelmir: hast du auch eine Quelle aus der redis-server in der gewünschten Version verfügbar ist?
<pkzip> sogar die versionsanzeige scheint karputt zu sein ;)
<deem> pkzip: bitte?
<deem> pkzip: da fehlt noch was
<pkzip> -1.0
<deem> da fehlt immernoch was
<pkzip> aber die formatierung ist total deformiert
<deem> pkzip: 15:02:37 <            deem+> pkzip: was ist das für ein firefox? welche version? und einmal "lsb_release -a" in einen pastebin, bitte
<pkzip> 8.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.10.3
<pkzip> lsb hab ich geschrieben, 11.0
<pkzip> äh, 11.10
<deem> pkzip: 15:02:37 <            deem+> pkzip: was ist das für ein firefox? welche version? und einmal "lsb_release -a" in einen pastebin, bitte
<deem> lies genau was da steht
<pkzip> ne
<pkzip> reicht an infos
<bergelmir> geser: ich habe https://launchpad.net/~rwky/+archive/redis per apt-add-repository hinzugefügt
<pkzip> ich tipp doch hier nicht unwichtigen müll
<deem> pkzip: dann reicht hier auch mein support. entweder ich krieg was ich will in einen pastebin oder du kannst gucken wo du bleibst
<pkzip> vim-version brauchste auch noch? ;)
<bergelmir> geser: habe auch deb und deb-src einträge in meiner sources.list datei
<deem> schön. EOS. Viel spass noch
<bergelmir> moooment mal... muss ich vllt. erst apt-get update machen?
<deem> bergelmir: wenn du die sources.list veränderst musst du danach ein apt-get update machen, ja
<mrkramps> bergelmir: ja
<bergelmir> Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<opqqd> micsch: also deine fstab und die UUIDs stimmen und grub.cfg auch
<micsch> opqqd: ok.... leider hab ich keine idee.... wa sich noch machen kann#
<pkzip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/748850
<deem> bergelmir: da hast du wohl einen vertipper drin
<pkzip> die hurensöhne fixen das nicht
<pkzip> seit april bekannt
<micsch> opqqd: das problem hab ich seit kernelupdater auf 3.0.0.12 der 11er lief noch
<opqqd> micsch: ich check das mal kurz ab, warte mal...
<deem> pkzip: benimm dich bitte.
<bergelmir> deem: hmm :) habe die deb und deb-src einträge nun nochmal händisch in meine sources.list eingetragen und nun gings
<bergelmir> apt-cache policy zeigt nun auch die korrekte redis version an :)
<deem> bergelmir: vertipper sind böse :D
<bergelmir> deem: da scheint aber irgendwas kaputt zu sein :(
<bergelmir> deem: nun meckert er auch bei "security.ubuntu.com:http"
<geser> bergelmir: du brauchst die preferences gar nicht, da PPAs die gleiche Priorität haben, wie das normale repository und apt automatisch die höchste Version nimmt
<opqqd> micsch: Bis wie weit kannst du booten?
<opqqd> micsch: Kannst du noch in die Konsole booten?
<deem> bergelmir: kannst du mal die gesamte ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update" und "ls -lRa /etc/apt" in ein pastebin packen?
<micsch> opqqd: nein, kann ich nicht
<bergelmir> deem: scheint an meiner leitung zu liegen. die schwankt heute sehr stark. ein erneuter versucht klappt wieder ohne probleme.
<micsch> opqqd: es wird versucht die partition zu mounten und dann kommt die fehlermeldung
<deem> komisches internet du hast :D
<opqqd> micsch: und mit dem Wiederherstellungsmodus mit dem 11er Kernel?
<micsch> geht leider nicht mehr. previous version ist ja jetzt der 12er :(
<bergelmir> deem: kann auch sein, dass es das wlan ist :) der router blinkt orange, wo er normal grün blinken sollte :)
<micsch> opqqd: ich kann mit ner livecd booten....
<opqqd> micsch: d.h. der 13 ist noch nicht drauf?
<micsch> opqqd: doch 13 = default, 12 = previous
<opqqd> micsch: dann boote mit dem 13 in den Wiederherstellungsmodus
<micsch> opqqd: geht leider nicht...kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkonwn-block(0,0)
<bergelmir> So, nächstes "Problem" :-)
<bergelmir> Ich habe meine /etc/apt/preferences weggeschmissen und redis 2.4 über die PPA installiert.
<bergelmir> Nun funktioniert "sudo service redis-server restart" nicht mehr.
<bergelmir> "restart: Unknown instance:"
<bergelmir> "sudo /etc/init.d/redis-server restart" meldet, man solle doch besser upstart verwenden.
<bergelmir> ne, stimmt garnicht. es meldet, ich soll "service" verwenden.
<k1l> ,nopaste? bergelmir 
<shetlandpony> bergelmir: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<k1l> das interpretieren scheint nicht deine stärke also lieber die orginal meldung :)
<bergelmir> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404257/
<micsch> opqqd: hab jetzt noch mal ein livesystem gebootet
<opqqd> micsch: Lösung: http://www.prowebconsult.com/blogs/torstens-blog/tipps-tricks/ubuntu-grub2-kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs/
<shetlandpony> opqqd's url: http://tinyurl.com/chtqwcx | Ubuntu, GRUB2 &#038; Kernel panic not syncing VFS - Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) | ProWebConsult
<opqqd> micsch: mit der ,Live-CD? ins ,chroot/Live-CD? müsste es dann gehen
<bergelmir> ah okay, upstart funktioniert, nachdem ich redis einmal über upstart gestartet habe. scheinbar fehlte die pid oder sowas.
<bergelmir> okay :) dann hat ja nun alles funktioniert. danke euch!
<micsch> opqqd:  hat leider nicht funktioniert
<opqqd> micsch: ging das sudo update-grub im chroot durch?
<micsch> ja
<micsch> opqqd: ich hab jetzt aber wenigstens bei previous version den 11er wieder booten
<opqqd> micsch: hat es auch regulär alle gefundene Kernel angezeigt?
<micsch> opqqd: ja
<micsch> opqqd: daher kann ich wohl den 11er wieder booten 
<opqqd> hmm, ja botte mal den 11er und mach dann dort im Terminal: sudo update-grub erneut
<micsch> opqqd: wedre ich machen. vielen dank schon mal... ich muss jetzt leider weg. vielen dank!
<leszek> hi
<opqqd> micsch: vielleicht auch dies probieren: sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<opqqd> micsch: viel erfolg!
<micsch> opqqd: thx. wenn du heute abend noch online bist... werde ich dir berichten, ob es geklappt hat
<opqqd> micsch: sonst auch sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<opqqd> micsch: bin dann nimmer da
<opqqd> aber helfeer sind genug anwesend
<opqqd> Kann man eigentlich auf Ubuntu One komplettes / Verzeichnis hochladen als Backup?
<mgolisch> opqqd: wenn da genug platz ist.. wieso nicht?
<opqqd> mgolisch: danke
<opqqd> aber Ubuntu One als Partition einbinden geht noch nicht oder?
<opqqd> vielleicht wäre es ein nettes Feature für 12.04
<dennis__> brauche hilfe
<dadrc> Wenn du dein Problem beschreibst, könnten wir es zumindest versuchen.
<dennis__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sdx23> ,wf? dennis__ 
<shetlandpony> dennis__: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<dennis__> kann nicht mehr installieren  seit heute  hab den rechner hochgefahren  dann kam ne fehlermeldung mit irgendas mitn x-server und nur nidriege auflösung hab dann versucht den nvidia treiber zu entfernen und neu zu installieren und bekomm dann die fehlermeldung E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dennis__> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.38-13-generic-pae (i686)
<dennis__> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<dennis__> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-173/173.14.22/build/ for more information.
<dennis__> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von nvidia-173 (--configure):
<dennis__>  Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 10 zurück
<dennis__> Verarbeite Trigger für python-gmenu ...
<dennis__> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.de_DE.utf8.cache...
<dennis__> Verarbeite Trigger für python-support ...
<dennis__> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<dennis__>  nvidia-173
<dennis__> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dennis__> kann mir jemand dabei weiter helfen?
<dennis__> hab ubuntu 10.04
<dadrc> in zukunft bitte alles, was länger als 2 zeilen ist, in einen pastebin. sonst ist das soviel spam.
<dadrc> Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn?
<hdp> 1) Man kotzt nicht einfach zig Zeilen in den Chat. 2) Was steht im make.log?
<dennis__> nvidia 6300 oder 6200
<dadrc> pack mal bitte die /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-173/173.14.22/build/make.log in einen pastebin
<dadrc> ,pastebinit? dennis__ 
<shetlandpony> dennis__, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dennis__>  product: NV44A [GeForce 6200] laut  lswh
<dennis__> tut mir leid hab das problem das ich nicht mehr installieren kann
<dadrc> Dann von Hand: Datei aufmachen, Inhalt hier rein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<dadrc> Paste klicken, den Link hierher
<dennis__> wder mit apt-get noch aptitude
<dadrc> Irgendein Texteditor wird schon installiert sein :)
<dennis__> was ist pastebinit und was soll darein
<dadrc> Nimm einen Texteditor deiner Wahl, mach die /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-173/173.14.22/build/make.log auf und pack den Inhalt der Datei in das Eingabefeld auf http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<deem> dennis__: den inhalt von /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-173/173.14.22/build/make.log in den pastebin. den findest du unter paste.ubuntu.com.
<dennis__> und die txt datei einfach hier rein ziehen ?
<dennis__> file:///home/dennis/Desktop/makelog
<sdx23> ,nopasten? dennis__ 
<shetlandpony> dennis__: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<dennis__> paste.pocoo.org läd der nicht und bei http://paste.ubuntu.com/748312/ muss ich mich erst anmelden
<dennis__> kann was dauern
<dadrc> Der zweite Link ist doch gut.
<dennis__> könnt ihr das sehen http://paste.ubuntu.com/748312/ 
<dadrc> ja
<dennis__> und auch was mit anfangen ?
<dadrc> Wie kommst du eigentlich auf nvidia-173? Eigentlich müsste die Geforce 6200 noch in -current drin sein
<dennis__> dpkg geht übrigens auch net
<dennis__> ich hab versucht nach dem ich den current nicht löschen konnte den 173 zu installieren aber gig auch nicht
<dadrc> Führ mal bitte "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current nvidia-173" in einem Terminal aus und pack die Ausgabe wieder in einen Pastebin
<bekks> dennis__: "ging" nicht ist grundsätzlich keine sonderlich aussagekräftige Meldung. apt-get und aptitude sind wie synaptic und das software center letztlich nur Frontends für dpkg - man kann es sich also sparen, das alles durchzuprobieren. </anmerkungsende>
<hdp> Du hast auf jeden Fall schon mal eine Kernelversion, die normalerweise nicht die der 10.04 Version ist.
<hdp> Und dann solltest du mal einen Blick auf die Header Dateien werfen.
<bekks> dennis__: Daher möchten wir bitte auch ein "lsb_release -a" sehen.
<dadrc> hdp, 2.6.38-13 ist in lucid-updates
<dennis__> den kernel hatte ich jetzt schon nen paar wochen ohne probleme  nachinstalliert , kann sein das der mit dem letzten update nicht zurecht kam ?
<dennis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/748324/
<dadrc> dennis__, was ist mit meinem Befehl von oben, hat das funktioniert?
<dennis__> glaub schon, wollte grade mal gucken , mach das eigentlich nen unterschied, wenn ich "sudo apt-get purge 'nvidia-current nvidia-173*'" eindebe?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, ob apt-get das mag.
<dennis__> also 'programm*'
<dadrc> Wenn das geklappt hat, einmal bitte "apt-cache policy linux-headers-`uname -r`", auch in einen Pastebin.
<dennis__> ich mach mal einen neustart um zu gucken obs geklappt hat ist jetzt wenigsten ohne fehlermeldung durchgelaufen
<dennis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/748341/  klappt wieder alles besten dank
<dennis__> der kernel ist mit "sudo apt-get install  linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty "
<dadrc> und jetzt kannst du nvidia-current wieder installieren?
<dennis__> hatte ich vorhin, deshalb der neustart
<dadrc> ah, dann ist gut :)
<dennis__> vorher konne ich garnichts mehr installieren
<dadrc> Dann waren da wohl einfach irgendwelche Reste vom Treiber hängengeblieben
<dennis__> kann man unter ubuntu eigentlich auch asus bios updates machen, unter windows ging das immer mit dem ausus biosupdater und aufm eeepc mitn usb-stick
<dadrc> Für Ubuntu direkt wird Asus keine Tools anbieten, aber gut möglich, dass es welche gibt, die man von einem USB-Stick starten kann wie beim eeepc
<dadrc> Musst du mal bei Asus auf der Homepage gucken
<dennis__> der eeepc brauchte das neue bios bnur auf dem stick und man musste dann beim hochfahren ne bestimmte tastenkombination drücken , für mein mainbord hab ich da leider noch nichts gefunden
<dennis__> besten dank aufjeden fall noch, ich muss jetzt wenigstens mein system nicht wieder neu aufsetzen
<zi0r> Tach auch!
<zi0r> iwlist wlan0 (bzw. 1) scan findet nur ein WLan-Netz - mein eigenes. Wobei ich unter dem Netzwerkmanager, welchen ich im oberen Panel finde, mehr als 10 angezeigt bekomme.
<zi0r> Hat jemand eine Idee was da los sein könnte?
<pog> ich arbeite normalerweise mit Ubuntu, aber kann ich mit diesem Paket kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu Plasma Desktop system, den KDE-Desktop (und ohne Nebenwirkungen) installieren? Geht mir drum, dass ich besser mit KDE umgehen kann :-)
<Gamoder> Installieren: Ja, ohne Nebenwirkung: nein
<pog> dieses Plasma irritiert mich etwas, ist das die Versions-Bezeichnung?
<Gamoder> Plasma ist halt das Zeug, was für den KDE-Desktop verwendet wird
<pog> Gamoder: ahso, komme mir vor wie ein Anfaenger, war auch echt etwas hilflos beim Kollegen, der KDE hatte.
<Gamoder> Nebenwirkungen im Wesentlichen: Verschiedene Startup-Screens werden auf «KDE-Aussehen» umgestellt
<pog> Empfiehlt es sich mit einem anderen User zu arbeiten?
<Gamoder> Nicht notwendigerweise
<pog> ich glaube, ich gehe das Risiko auf meinem Laptop mal ein.
<pog> danke.
<Gamoder> kannst du machen
<Gamoder> Sei aber darauf gefasst, dass dan vieles sehr blau sein wird :-)
<Gamoder> Also nicht im Unity, aber halt beim STarten
<pog> bin gespannt... danke fuer die Hinweise.
<Gamoder> Aber ich muss gleich sagen: KDE braucht schon ziemlich viele Ressourcen - auf meinem neuen Laptop geht es recht gut, aber hier (2 GB Ram, Athlon XP 5400) eher nicht
<pog> Ein freund von mir, wollte aus einer bestehenden KDE-Installation seine Adressdaten migrieren, gar nicht so trivial.
<Gamoder> Hmm - normalerweise passiert das automatisch
<Gamoder> Aber ja, kdepim macht noch immer hin und wieder ein paar Probleme
<Gamoder> aber wenn du KDE neu installierst musst du ja nichts konvertieren
<pog> der hat halt auf einemneuen System das installiert. Vermutlich kann man es nachtraeglich noch importieren.
<Gamoder> Hmm - ja, kann sein: Ich muss gestehen: Adressdaten verwalte ich kaum welche, ich weiß nichteinmal ob ich hier wirklich Kontakte gespeichert hab
<pog> in der alten Installation waren zudem noch Probleme mit akronadi, sodass die Adressen dort nicht ueber die Software zu extrahieren sind.
<pog> sind an fuer sich "normale" Probleme, die ich kennen sollte, wenn ich jemanden supporten will.
<Gamoder> ja, wie gesagt: Das Akonadi hat noch so manche Probleme - aber ich bin in letzter Zeit eigentlich über keine schweren mehr gestolpert (naja, «zufällig» auftauchende Fehlermeldungen gibt es hin und wieder noch ...)
<pog> was bei diesen Mail-Systemen ist wie Kontakt oder Evolution ist, dass sie kaum portabel sind...
<Gamoder> ja, ich lass deshalb die Mails immer am Serer
<Gamoder> *Server
<Gamoder> solang es geht halt
<pog> Dabei waere es noch wuenschenswert, die Sachen "en Bloc" irgenwohin zu migrieren.
<pog> ich arbeite auch mit IMAP, aber schon nur, dass man diese IMAP-Konfigs nicht einfach zuegeln kann...
<pog> Gamoder: gibt's ein toller Webbasierender Client, wo man mehrere Account anschnallen kann? nicht gmail, sondern ein Script, wo man installieren kann.
<Gamoder> Kenne ich nicht
<bekks> pog: Man kann bei fast jedem halbwegs brauchbaren MUA mehrere Accounts anlegen.
<pog> mit 93MB download und 400GB Plattenplatz bin ich beim kubuntu-Desktop dabei...
<pog> o.k.
<pog> ist rsync eigentlich geeignet, wenn ich ein ganzes System von Laptop auf USB-Drive mirrorn will, so als taeglicher Mirror (der dann im notfall bootbar waere)?
<ppq> musst halt gucken, dass die rechte noch stimmen. und damit das ganze bootbar ist, musst du noch nen bootloader in den mbr des sticks installieren, den kopiert rsync nömlich nicht
<Aldebaran3308> nabend. Wo finde ich auf server-systemen angeschlossene USB-laufwerke?
<ppq> pog: ich sehe aber keinen grund, sowas zu basteln
<ppq> einfach ein live-system aufm stick und das reguläre backup -> fertig
<ppq> Aldebaran3308: nach dem anstecken einfach mal in 'dmesg' oder 'sudo fdisk -l' gucken, gerätedatei rausfinden, mounten.
<pog> die usb-Lauferke sind oft unter /media eingehaengt.
<ppq> aber kann auch sein, dass ubuntu auch ohne gui irgendein automkuntprogramm hat, das dir die sachen unter /media mountet
<pog> Kann aber auch sein, dass man USB in der FS-Tab mountet, z.B. nach UUID, dann waeren sie sicher i.a. auch in /mnt
<bergelmir> Wenn ich während der Installation eines Pakets (über apt) die Frage gestellt bekomme, ob die vorhandene Konfigurationsdatei behalten oder die neue genutzt werden soll. Kann man diese Abfrage per Parameter verhindern bzw. die Auswahl setzen?
<Aldebaran3308> ppq: Danke!
<waterstorm> muss ich um meine pgp-schlüssel zu sichern, nur die schlüssel exportieren oder auch noch verzeichnisse oder dateien sichern?
<ppq> bergelmir: vielleicht per --yes und --trivial-only, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht
<bergelmir> ppq: -y habe ich bereits, aber --trivial-only schaue ich mir mal an
<pog> der pgp-Schluessel besteht meiner Meinung nach aus 2 TEilen, der private Schluessel musst Du auf jeden Fall sichern.
<pog> darf aber  niemandem in die Haende kommen. 
<bergelmir> ppq: super :) danke!
<pog> ich hab beim Ubuntu10.04 grad geschaut... was ist denn die Standard-Backup loesung? ich seh bei mir nichts ppq
<bergelmir> ppq: doch nicht :( hatte noch von der vorigen installation die konfiguration vorliegen und deshalb kam die frage nicht.
<pog> sbackup? 
<pog> wie macht Ihr normalerweise backups? sbackup ist jedenfalls eine Option, bei mir nicht installiert.
<bekks> Installier es doch... ich persönlich mache je nach Anwendungszweck, Umfang, Komplexität und Wichtigkeit der Daten verschiedene Backups, mit tar, rsync, cp, dd, etc.
<bekks> 90% davon stehen aber auch hier:
<bekks> ,backup? pog 
<shetlandpony> pog, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Harmageddon> Hi! Mein per Klinkenstecker angeschlossenes Mikrofon wird von Ubuntu (11.10) anscheinend nicht erkannt. In den Audioeinstellungen sind keine Eingabegeräte aufgeführt. Meine Soundkarte ist eine X-Fi Xtreme Audio.
<pog> ich schau mir das mal an, ich suche was fuer einen Benutzer und es muss einfach sein. 
<leszek> Harmageddon: X-Fi die werden doch kaum unterstützt soweit ich das richtig in erinnerung habe
<Harmageddon> Sonst funktioniert alles, sogar die Lautsprecherauffüllung für Quadrophonie (obwohl ich nicht mehr weiß, wie ich das hingekriegt habe). Nur das Mikro will irgendwie nicht :(
<bergelmir> Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, dass apt-get install nicht nach Änderungen an der Konfiguration fragt :(
<alamar> bergelmir: -y?
<Schugy> bei meiner persistenten usb-stick-installation kaspert mein casper rum, schaltet beim syncen die USB-Stromzufuhr ab
<Schugy> und nicht erst beim drücken von Enter
<Schugy> der bug geht anscheinend zurueck bis Ubuntu 7.10
<bergelmir> alamar: das verhindert, dass apt-get mich fragt, ob ich das paket wirklich installieren möchte, aber nach der eigentlichen installation kommt noch eine abfrage, was mit der geänderten konfigurationsdatei passieren soll.
<bergelmir> ob sie gemerged, weggeschmissen werden soll oder nichts passieren soll
<alamar> --force-yes? (use with caution..)
<Gamoder> So - ich glaub ich hab unity jetzt genug getestet und: Ich mag es nicht. Funktioniert Gnome 3 schon recht gut in 11.10 oder sollte ich lieber auf XFCE wechseln?
<k1l> Gamoder: gnome3 nutzt einen ähnlichen Unterbau. teste es doch einfach mal aus. xfce kommt wohl dem alten gnome2 am nächsten und es wird auch weiterhin so bleiben.
<Schugy> oder trivial-only
<Gamoder> Ja, Gnome 3 hab ich schon mal ausprobiert (aber in Fedora) - ich finde, damit konnte ich halbwegs gut arbeiten. XFCE mag ich persönlich etwas weniger
<Gamoder> Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es in Ubuntu gut funktioniert
<Gamoder> oder noch immer Konflikte mit Unity hat
<PeterPaulPanter> woah.. hallo :-)
<bergelmir> alamar: aber müsste --force-yes nicht forcieren, dass die neue konfigurationsdatei genutzt wird?
<bergelmir> ich will ja, dass apt-get nichts nachfragt und die bestehende konfigurationsdaten erhalten bleibt
<Schugy> bergelmir, trvial-only scheint da vorsichtiger
<bergelmir> bald habe ich alle parameter die apt-get bereitstellt an meinem aufruf dran :)
<Schugy> mir reicht auch apt-get moo - alles andere wird ueberbewertet
<bergelmir> :D
<freax> moin moin
<Schugy> und ein halt-script, dass den usb-stick nicht vor dem halted ohne strom zuruecklaesst
<Schugy> der casper-sync auf casper-rw muss doch bis zum Ende durchlaufen können.
<MoooookiE> Hallo, ich würde gerne firefox 5 auf ubuntu 10.04 installieren. Leider ist auf ubuntu 10.04 noch firefox 3.6 im repository und wenn ich ein ppa nehme bekomme ich firefox 8. Gibt es eine möglichkeit wirklich nur firefox 5 zu bekommen?
<Schugy> MoooookiE, http://tinyurl.com/84p7zr7 in 32 bit
<shetlandpony> Schugy's tiny url: ftp://archive.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-i686/de/
<MoooookiE> Und wie installiere ich die ganzen dependencies?
<bergelmir> Oh man! Die ollen Konfigurationen sind alle 1-zu-1 gleich... Wieso fragt apt-get denn überhaupt, was gemacht werden soll??
<ppq> bergelmir: vielleicht irgendwo ein leerzeichen zu viel ;)
<bergelmir> ppq: diff sollte ansich nicht lügen
<bergelmir> aber wenn ich "D" für diff auswähle bei der installation, dann sind da änderungen...
<bergelmir> ich werd noch bekloppt.
<jokrebel> namd
<MoooookiE> Schugy: wie kann ich mir die dependencys für firefox installieren?
<bekks> MoooookiE: In dem Du firefox installierst - das installiert dann auch alle Abhängigkeiten.
<MoooookiE> bekks:  ja aber der firefox 3.6 hat bestimmt andere abhängigkeiten als der firefox 5
<bergelmir> Ich habs!!!
<bekks> MoooookiE: Dann installier doch firefox in der Version, die Du haben willst?
<pog> Gamoder: Xubuntu finde ich noch gut. Es lauft auch noch gut, wenn man z.B. einen USB-STick ueber QEMU startet.
<MoooookiE> bekks: du hast wohl meine erste frage nicht mitbekommen. Ich möchte firefox 5 installieren im 10.04 repository ist aber nur firefox 3.6 und im ppa ist firefox 8.
<apollo13> MoooookiE: firefox 5 ist weder supportet nocht sonst was, warum sollte man den installieren wollen?
<bergelmir> Schugy, ppq, alamar: apt-get install -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confold" -y <package>
<bergelmir> So, Feierabend! :D
<bergelmir> Und nochmals Danke an alle, die mir heute geholfen haben ;)
<MoooookiE> apollo13: weil ich ausgewürfelt habe welche version ich installieren will
<bekks> MoooookiE: Warum genau möchtest Du eine so alte Version von Firefox haben?
<apollo13> MoooookiE: scheinbar, nichtmal mozilla bietet den mehr an zum runterladen
<bekks> "Ausgewürfelt" supporte ich nicht. :P
<MoooookiE> apollo13: ich habe ihn schon runtergeladen von mozilla
<apollo13> ah doch, die haben sogar noch die downloads archiviert, aber halt keinen offizilellen downloadlink
<apollo13> MoooookiE: na dann problem gelöst
<bekks> MoooookiE: Wenn Du den an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installierst, solltest Du wissen, was Du tust ;)
<apollo13> MoooookiE: aber mal ehrlich, hast du einen __vernünftigen__ grund warum man den fünfer verwenden wollte?
<MoooookiE> Ja. Mit den neueren Versionen gehen meine selenium tests nicht mehr
<apollo13> ROFL, MEGAFAIL
<apollo13> hier rennt selenium mit firefox 8 wunderbar
<apollo13> wenn du die tests so geschrieben hast dass die nur im firefox 5 validieren machst du was falsch ;)
<MoooookiE> das ist immer so ein drama mit dem scheiss ubuntu
<MoooookiE> bzw apt
<apollo13> das funktioniert wunderbar
<bekks> Das hat genau gar nichts mit Ubuntu oder dpkg zu tun.
<MoooookiE> doch bei gentoo könnte ich einen eintrag in der /etc/portage/package.mask machen und ich würde firefox 5 mit allen abhängigkeiten installieren können
<apollo13> MoooookiE: für was, selenium rennt mit neueren füchsen wunderbar
<k1l> MoooookiE: .deb ziehen und per dpkg reinfummeln. aber wie gesagt ist das nicht zu empfehlen aus mehreren gründen
<MeMyself> Wie kann ich ein mit dd erstelltes image einbinden ntfs die festplatte war beschädigt und ich hab mit dd ein image gemacht jetzt schreibt er mir beim einhängen das ich unter windows chkdsk /f machen soll das ist aber schwer mit einen *.img von der ganzen festplatte
<apollo13> mit losetup einhängen
<apollo13> und dann den check auf /dev/loop0 jagen würde ich sagen
<MoooookiE> apollo13: bloß weil bei dir alles funktioniert heisst es nicht, dass es woanderst auch überall funktioniert. Es gibt Leute die anderen Anforderungen haben. Bei jedem FF update brechen alle Cucumber features bei mir
<bekks> apollo13: fsck.ntfs würde ich nur im Notfall machen - lieber dann doch chkdsk /f unter Windows.
<ppq> das muss man schon unter windows machen, alamar
<apollo13> bekks: es ist ntfs, was willst da noch mehr kaputt machen
<ppq> man könnte das hdd-image in ne vbox oder so mounten und dort windows starten und das chkdsk machen
<MeMyself> das wäre gut
<bekks> apollo13: :D
<MeMyself> kann ich das mit vmware machen?
<apollo13> bekks: aber gut zu wissen, danke
<bekks> MeMyself: Vom Prinzip her genau so wie mit vbox.
<MeMyself> ist vbox gratis?
<jokrebel> MoooookiE: Nimm Supportete FeuerFüchse dann kannst Du hier auch Hilfe erwarten. Wenn Du wie auch immer was ins System reinknüppeln willst - viel Erfolg aber ohne Unterstützung. Und jammern bitte nebenan.
<ppq> MeMyself: ja, es ist sogar frei ;)
<ppq> ,virtualbox? MeMyself
<shetlandpony> MeMyself, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
<michel> hallo :) weiß jemand wie ich /usr/lib/geany nach /usr/lib32/geany verknüpfen kann?
<bekks> "ln".
<michel> bekks: ln pad1 pfad2?
<bekks> "man ln" :)
<PeterPaulPanter> ich hätt da schon so interessehalbe ne frage
<michel> da kommt nur "harte Verknüpfungen für Verzeichnisse nicht erlaubt"
<Minipluto> über ln gibts auch einen super Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ln
<PeterPaulPanter> wenn 10.4 doch die aktuelle LTS-Version von Ubuntu ist und das wahrscheinlich noch ca. nen halbes Jahr bleiben wird, warum ist der Firefox (aber auch andere Software) so niedrig in der Version und nicht der aktuelle? Also aus der Paketverwaltung kann ich ja nicht so ohne weiteres die super aktuelle Version installieren
<joschi> PeterPaulPanter: das ist eben das release-modell von ubuntu.
<Minipluto> PeterPaulPanter: weil es bei Ubuntu nur Sicherheitsupdates gibt
<joschi> PeterPaulPanter: die versionen der pakete werden bei release "eingefroren" und nur sicherheitskritische patches zurückportiert
<PeterPaulPanter> okay
<PeterPaulPanter> nagut :-)
<PeterPaulPanter> dann aktualisier ich halt doch demnächst.. obwohl da schon die nächste frage lauert. Wenn ich jetzt nach so langer Zeit von 10.4 auf die Aktuelle update.. wäre es da irgendwie ratsamer oder günstiger komplett neuzuinstallieren? oder reicht es wirklich aus, in der Aktualisierungsverwaltung einfach draufzuclicken?
<joschi> PeterPaulPanter: wenn es dir nur um firefox geht, gibt es dafür andere möglichkeiten (mit jeweils vor- und nachteilen)
<joschi> PeterPaulPanter: ansonsten würde ich empfehlen, auf die nächste LTS version (12.04) zu warten
<PeterPaulPanter> nö auch ums ganze ubuntu.. mein Eclipse is ja auch nich das neueste hier leider :( usw usf
<PeterPaulPanter> ich hoffe insgeheim ja, das 12.04 (kommt im april oder?) ne möglichkeit anbietet um um unity rumzukommen :P
<k1l> PeterPaulPanter: bei firefox (und vergleichbarer software) soll aber von dem alten system etwas abgerückt werden, da die alten software oftmals nicht mehr die ganze zeit der lts nicht mehr unterstützt wird (dank der versionierung die einige an den tag legen)
<k1l> ,desktops? PeterPaulPanter such dir einen aus
<shetlandpony> PeterPaulPanter such dir einen aus: Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<Amm0n> ist gnome2 nicht komplett raus aus den quellen in 11.10?
<PeterPaulPanter> wenn ich z.b: Gnome3 möchte, muss ich dad aber extra installieren oder? Weil ich hab auf meinem Netbook das neueste Ubuntu drauf und da kann ich seit der neuesten Version nicht mehr ubuntu-classic auswählen beim systemstart
<k1l> Amm0n: ja
<PeterPaulPanter> ja leider
<k1l> PeterPaulPanter: also mal ehrlich. das ist keine raketenwissenschaft das eine metapaket zu installieren, oder?
<k1l> Amm0n: hier ist auch weniger ubuntu "schuld". gnome selber stellt den support ein. andere distributionen werden da ähnlich verfahren
<PeterPaulPanter> ich wollte mich auch nicht beschweren oder so :) du hast ja auch recht k1l
<Amm0n> tint2 und openbox zb. sind auch noch eine gute alternative
<Amm0n> ist halt gestricke
<RedNifre> Hallo!
<Amm0n> hi
<RedNifre> Wie kann ich die Versionsnummer einer installierten library herausfinden?
<RedNifre> Geht mir um die JavaHL (JNI)
<ppq> RedNifre: du könntest den dateinamen rausfinden, auf packages.ubuntu.com die paketinhaltsuche nutzen um rauszufinden in welchem paket sie ist und dann mit apt-cache policy <paketname> die installierte version checken
<RedNifre> Brauche die, um Subclipse in Eclipse zum Laufen zu kriegen (für Subversion), aber angeblich habe ich die falsche JavaHL-Version (habe JavaHL aus dem SoftwareCenter installiert). 
<RedNifre> Okay, werde das mal probieren!
<ppq> geht auch mit dpkg direkt, da müsste man nu in die manpage gucken
<PeterPaulPanter> nur wenn ich das halt alles sehe, dann is mir unity-2d aber auch gnome3 zu viel.. zuviel grafik und so - das hält mein armes kleines netbook nicht aus :)
<RedNifre> Kann man die Lenses im Launcher irgendwie verkleinern? Ich habe zu viele drin und nach unten zu scrollen ist zu umständlich.
<xzise> Hi ich habe mein System auf Englisch möchte aber auch das deutsche Wörterbuch in libreoffice verwenden
<xzise> Was muss ich da aktivieren/installieren? Ich kann zwar German (Germany) auswählen, aber er erkennt nicht fehlerhafte Wörter.
<ppq> xzise: eigtl. sollte es mit language-support-writing-de getan sein
<xzise> Hmmm
<xzise> Ich find kein Paket mit dem Namen
<xzise> allgemein nix mit language-support-...
<ppq> dann hab ich mich vertan, moment
<xzise> Ach ich nutze btw 11.10 ;) falls das wichtig ist
<ppq> xzise: ah, ok, in oneiric gibt's das wohl nicht mehr - bis natty nämlich schon
<xzise> Ähr und wie macht dass dann ein oneiric nutzer :(
<ppq> ist eh nur n metapaket für hunspell-de-de und wngerman und ein par, die hier nicht interessant sein dürften
<ppq> +a
<MeMyself> wie kann ich ein festplattenimage das ich mit dd erstellt habe unter vbox verwenden?
<ppq> xzise: hyphen-de und mythes-de sehen auch vielversprechend aus, werden vorgeschlagen von libreoffice-l10n-de
<ppq> MeMyself: mit ner .vmdk datei
<MeMyself> und wie erstelle ich die?
<MeMyself> einfach die datei umbenennen?
<xzise> Ah
<dadrc> MeMyself, man VBoxManage
<xzise> ppq, also ich habe mal hunspell und wngerman installiert und jetzt unterkringelt er was ;)
<dadrc> "convertfromraw"
<xzise> Wobei :P ich sehe gerade erst das ich hyphen-de und mythes-de bereits installiert hatte
<ppq> konvertiert das das ganze image?
<xzise> ich hatte mich schonmal dran versucht und jetzt gehts
<xzise> danke
<xzise> :)
<ppq> http://www.darknet.org.uk/2010/06/raw2vmdk-mount-raw-hard-disk-dd-images-as-vmdk-virtual-disks/ das erstellt einem das .vmdk file, das auf das image zeigt. habs aber nie probiert, sondern bisher von hand gemacht, ka ob das programm da was taugt, random google hit
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/brgrd7r | raw2vmdk &#8211; Mount Raw Hard Disk (dd) Images As VMDK Virtual Disks | Darknet - The Darkside
<MeMyself> ppq: danke
<micsch> hi, ich kann weder den kernel 3.0.0.12 noch 3.0.0.13 laden bekomme folgende fehlermeldung :http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404267/
<micsch> diese lösung funktioniert nicht: http://www.prowebconsult.com/blogs/torstens-blog/tipps-tricks/ubuntu-grub2-kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs/
<shetlandpony> micsch's url: http://tinyurl.com/chtqwcx | Ubuntu, GRUB2 &#038; Kernel panic not syncing VFS - Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) | ProWebConsult
<dadrc> micsch, boot mal bis zum grub, drück dann e, um den aktuellen Eintrag zu editieren und tausch das root=/dev/sda3 in der vorletzten Zeile gegen die UUID aus
<dadrc> Müsste so aussehen: "root=UUID=87d22ec5-03da-422b-85a9-624a2ab47469"
<dadrc> mit anderer UUID, natürlich
<micsch> ich hab jetzt den 11er kernel gebootet. kann ich also auch direkt machen
<dadrc> Dann sollte die Kiste booten und du kannst aus dem echten System nochmal versuchen, Grub wieder hinzukriegen
<dadrc> Oder so
<dadrc> Der Fehler ist jedenfalls, dass in deinen Menüeinträgen weiter an einigen Stellen /dev/sda3 statt der UUID steht
<micsch> dadrc: alles klar, ich boote mal....
<micsch> leider kein erfolg
<dadrc> Stehen in der config denn jetzt die UUIDs drin?
<micsch> dadrc:         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-13-generic root=UUID=fa977618-6b8c-4d7d-a459-c058740f3339 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<dadrc> ok, das sieht zumindest erstmal gut aus.
<dadrc> Hat sich die Fehlermeldung verändert oder steht da weiterhin was von sda3?
<micsch> ich hab einfach nur einen schwarzen bildschirm und die capslockleuchte blinkt
<micsch> also wir vorher
<Amm0n> set root='(hd0,msdos3)' ist nicht deine sda3
<dadrc> micsch, aber wo hattest du dann vorher die Fehlermeldung her?
<micsch> Amm0n: dieser eintrag wundert mich auch
<micsch> dadrc: wenn ich 3.0.0.13 wiederherstellungsmodus (heißt das so?) gebootet hatte
<micsch> dadrc: hab jetzt auch in diesem eintrag mal UUID statt /dev/sda3 eingetragen
<dadrc> Jetzt 'ne Fehlermeldung?
<micsch> muss wieder neustarten.... einen moment bitte
<micsch> gleiche fehlermeldung statt /dev/sda3 steht jetzt nur di UUID
<jokrebel> micsch: Und Du bist Dir sicher, dass Dort dein /boot ist?
<micsch> jokrebel: ja
<micsch> 3.0.0.11 bootet ja auch
<jokrebel> micsch: Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Vielleicht ruft die Zeile im Grub die für 3.0.0.11 zuständig ist ja was anderes auf. Vermute Du hast Grub2, oder?
<micsch> vermute ich auch
<jokrebel> micsch: Dann paste doch mal die /boot/grub/grub.cfg bitte.
<micsch> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404267/
<micsch> jokrebel: hab jetzt statt /dev/sda3 jedoch die UUID hinzugefügt und l120 gelöscht
<jokrebel> micsch: Das man die tunlichst _nicht_ von Hand verändern sollte weißt Du?
<micsch> jokrebel: nicht unbedingt, aber auch ein update-grub hat nicht geholfen
<micsch> jokrebel: aktuell sieht sie so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404272/
<dadrc> ugh
<dadrc> wieso seh ich denn das erst jetzt? bei -12 und -13 fehlt die initrd-Zeile
<micsch> dadrc: hab ich mir auch schon gedacht
<micsch> soll ich sie jetzt per hand hinzuschreiben?
<dadrc> Ist keine ordentliche Lösung, eigentlich.
<micsch> dadrc: sondern?
<jokrebel> micsch: Mir fehlt da bei den Kernel .12 und .13 ein Zeile ala  Zeile 143 für den .11er
<dadrc> Das ist 'ne gute Frage, wieso dein update-grub kein initrd-Eintrag erstellt
<jokrebel> ,grub2? micsch
<shetlandpony> micsch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<micsch> jokrebel: da bin ich gerade :)
<jokrebel> micsch: Da wird genau erklärt, was Du wie abändern und ausführen musst, damit Du eine sauber, funktionsfähige grub.cfg erhältst.
<micsch> kann es sein, dass hier der fehler liegt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404277/
<micsch> findet nur ein initrd image
<bekks> Wie hast Du den kernel denn installiert?
<jokrebel> micsch: Sieht fast so aus. 
<micsch> ich habe einfach nur automatische updates installiert
 * jokrebel würde den 12er und 13er nochmal runterhaun und neu installieren versuchen.
<dadrc> Ja, da ist wohl was beim Update schiefgegangen, ohne initrd kann grub das natürlich auch nicht booten
<micsch> und das zwei mal... krass
<waterstorm> läuft eigentlich kubuntu in der neuesten version stabiler als in 11.04?
<waterstorm> hatte in 11.04 abstürze bei den systemeinstellungen und bin deswegen auf 10.04.3 zurück, würde aber gerne mal 11.10 testen
<micsch> das ist dann eigentlich schon ein krasser bug
<micsch> hab den 12 er gelöscht und neu installiert. update-grub findet aber immer noch nur das 11er initrd image
<jokrebel> micsch: Mit dem Du aber anscheinend relativ alleine stehst. Da liegt die Vermutung schon nahe, dass es weniger ein Bug als vielmehr irgendwie selbst verursacht ist. Sorry - schon allein wg. der Tatsache, dass Du in Dateien rumeditierst, welche mit "# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" beginnen.
<micsch> jokrebel: aber doch erst danach
<jokrebel> micsch: _Wie_ hast Du den denn gelöscht?
<micsch> jokrebel: seit dem 13er, den ich vorgestern geupdatet habe (automatisch) 
<micsch> jokrebel: apt-get remove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic
<micsch> jokrebel: 12er ging ja auch nicht und da habe ich definitiv nicht rumeditiert
<micsch> jokrebel: konnte da aber noch den 11er per previous booten war ja nach dem update auf 13er weg ( nur noch 12er angezeigt) 
<micsch> jokrebel: und ganz alleine stehe ich auch nicht da wie http://www.prowebconsult.com/blogs/torstens-blog/tipps-tricks/ubuntu-grub2-kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs/ zeigt. ok nach einem update-grub ging es bei ihm wieder
<shetlandpony> micsch's url: http://tinyurl.com/chtqwcx | Ubuntu, GRUB2 &#038; Kernel panic not syncing VFS - Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) | ProWebConsult
<dadrc> micsch, versuch mal, mit "update-initramfs -c -k 3.0.0-13-generic" eins zu erstellen
<dadrc> vielleicht geht da ja was schief
<micsch> dadrc: keine fehlermeldung
<dadrc> micsch, und jetzt ein update-grub?
<dadrc> findet das jetzt mehr?
<micsch> ich bekomme gar keine meldung, wenn ich den befehl ausführe
<jokrebel> sudo?
<micsch> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> micsch: Wie? Vorhin hast Du bei update-grub noch jede Menge Meldungen erhalten und jetz kommt da gar nichts mehr?
<micsch> jokrebel: bei diesem befehl kommt nix, bei update-grub kommen die meldungen wie beim letzten mal
<dadrc> micsch, guck mal in /boot, da sollte jetzt eigentlich eine Datei namens initrd.img-3.0.0-13-generic sein
<micsch> da ist nur die 11er
<dadrc> Dann ist echt was mit deinem initramfs-Dings kaputt
<jokrebel> micsch: Mach mal: sudo update-initramfs -k version -c
<micsch> ebenfalls keine ausgabe
<jokrebel> und anschließend sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<micsch> gleiche ausgabe wie vorher update-grub
<micsch> ich will euch ja auch nicht den ganzen abend aufhalten.... ist aber wirklich standard 11.10 ohne nur auto-updates installiert 
<micsch> ich kann ja den 11er booten und gut ist
<micsch> und vielen dank für den support...
<jokrebel> micsch: Niur Geduld. Wir finden das schon raus.
<micsch> wenn ihr wollt... gerne :)
<dadrc> micsch, hast du eine eigene Boot-Partition?
<micsch> dadrc: nein ich hab alles unter sda3 und die swap ist sda5 sonst nix
<dadrc> und voll ist deine Festplatte auch nicht, oder?
<micsch> nein
<micsch> 12gb frei
<dadrc> update-initramfs -c -k 3.0.0-13-generic -v, bitte
<micsch> keine ausgabe
<dadrc> Trotz des -v?
<micsch> ja
<micsch> soll ich es mal mit dem 11er machen?
<dadrc> hmhm
<dadrc> Moment
<dadrc> Nicht, dass wir den Rechner komplett unbootbar machen, das wär doof
<micsch> dann boote ich mit einer livedisk an meine daten komme ich immmer
<dadrc> micsch, mach mal lieber folgendes: update-initramfs -d -k 3.0.0-13-generic -v
<micsch> wiederum keine ausgabe
<MeMyself> ich wollte nur fragen was ihr für irc clients verwendet... ich verwende x-chat aber es gibt sicher auch andere gute clients und deswegen möchte ich euch fragen da ihr sie ja oft verwendet
<micsch> MeMyself: nutze gerade irssi
<jokrebel> ,ot? MeMyself
<shetlandpony> MeMyself: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<MeMyself> okay ._.
<dadrc> micsch, mein Tipp wäre jetzt, einfach mal die initramfs-tools neu zu installieren
<dadrc> Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären
<micsch>  libmicroblog4 : Hängt ab: libkpimutils4 (= 4:4.7.2+git111007-0ubuntu1) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<micsch> E: Fehler: Unterbrechungen hervorgerufen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve; dies könnte durch gehaltene Pakete hervorgerufen worden sein.
<micsch>  sudo apt-get remove initramfs-tools
<dadrc> ugh.
<dadrc> wobei, remove ist wahrscheinlich ungünstig
<dadrc> nimm mal reinstall
<jokrebel> micsch: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade bitte pasten.
<dadrc> obwohl das auch eine gute Idee ist, klingt ein bisschen so, als wär da mit deinen Paketen was nicht in Ordnung
<micsch> Während der Überprüfung der Signatur trat ein Fehler auf. Das Repository wurde nicht aktualisiert und die vorherigen Indexdateien werden verwendet. GPG-Fehler: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<jokrebel> micsch: Fremdquellen?
<dadrc> Irgendwas ist da echt komisch
<micsch> jokrebel: hab ich auch gerade geschaut: source ist unverändert
 * jokrebel wartet immer noch auf den kompletten Paste
<micsch> mom
<jokrebel> .oO( aber nicht mehr lange - weil eigentlich auf dem Weg ins Bett )
<micsch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404282/
<jokrebel> micsch: Du hast auch jede Quelle genommen, die nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum war, oder?
<micsch> jokrebel: könnte dass das problem sein?
<jokrebel> micsch: Zumindes die "Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release " solltest Du mal aus deinen Quellen nehmen und dann nochmal versuchen. Bzw. den richtigen GPG-Key installieren.
<jokrebel> micsch: Und mit Backports, PPAs und Sachen von ganz fremden Seiten ala Opera möglichst sparsam und sorgfältig wählen IMHO.
<jokrebel> s/wählen/umgehen/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel meant: micsch: Und mit Backports, PPAs und Sachen von ganz fremden Seiten ala Opera möglichst sparsam und sorgfältig umgehen IMHO.
<micsch> jokrebel: opera nutz ich als main browser
<jokrebel> micsch: dadrc übernimmt - bin jetzt leider weg.
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht.
<micsch> jokrebel: vielen dank und gute nacht
<waterstorm> jokrebel: schlaf gut
<dadrc> micsch, installier mal ubuntu-extras-keyring
<micsch> dadrc: wie geht das am schnellsten?
<dadrc> Paketmanasger deiner Wahl
<micsch> muss mal kurz weg... bin in 10 min wieder da, sorry
<micsch> re
<micsch> läuft jetzt durch
<dadrc> das upgrade auch?
<micsch> ja
<dadrc> gut, immerhin das.
<micsch> initramfs-tools reinstalliert
<dadrc> und update-initramfs -c -k 3.0.0-13-generic?
<dadrc> Macht das jetzt mal was?
<micsch> update-initramfs -d -k 3.0.0-13-generic -v immer noch keine ausgabe
<grmls> nabend
<dadrc> mit -c auch nicht, wahrscheinlich?
<micsch> nein
<dadrc> Gib mal bitte which update-initramfs ein
<micsch> auch nix
<dadrc> Irgendwas ist da echt seltsam.
<dadrc> 2 Optionen: Das ist tatsächlich nicht da oder dein $PATH hat was abgekriegt
<dadrc> Gibt es /usr/sbin/update-initramfs?
<micsch> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404287/
<micsch> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3268538.html
<dadrc> micsch, existiert die Datei /usr/sbin/update-initramfs bei dir?
<micsch> ja
<dadrc> Dann sollte /usr/sbin/update-initramfs -c -k 3.0.0-13-generic eine Ausgabe produzieren
<micsch> nicht unbedingt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/880476/comments/42
<micsch> Hah, /etc/sbin/update-initramfs is symlink to /bin/true! Changing it to /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib solves the problem.
<micsch> hab ich jetzt noch nicht getestet
<dadrc> Hast du meinen Befehl ausprobiert?
<micsch> ja, keine ausgabe
<micsch> ./update-initramfs.distrib  -c -k 3.0.0-13-generic
<micsch> hier bekomme ich eine ausgabe
<micsch> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-13-generic
<dadrc> gut
<dadrc> Widerlicher Bug, wer auch immer diese Umleitung angelegt hat, gehört verhauen.
<micsch> bringt mich das jetzt weiter?
<dadrc> Ja, das war im Grunde dein Problem.
<micsch> update-grub http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404292/
<dadrc> micsch, ganz vorbei ist es noch nicht, aber fast.
<dadrc> Booten kannst du jetzt wieder, allerdings wird es bei neuen Kerneln wieder kaputt sein
<dadrc> Ich würd jetzt folgendes probieren, aber das ist nicht getestet, nur nach man-Page zusammengebaut. 
<micsch> soll ich mal testen?
<dadrc> Kannste auch
<micsch> bei update-grup kommt aber immer noch nicht Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-11-generic
<micsch> ersetze 11 durch 13
<dadrc> In dem Log eben stand es doch drin
<micsch> von root@SL300:/usr/sbin# ./update-initramfs.distrib  -c -k 3.0.0-13-generic
<dadrc> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404292/ -- steht update-grub dran
<micsch> aber bei update-grub nicht... 
<micsch> stimmt... war gerade blind
<micsch> boote mal neu....mom
<micsch> hat funktioniert
<dadrc> micsh: dpkg-divert --list /usr/sbin/update.initramfs
<dadrc> =)
<micsch> ?
<dadrc> Eingeben, mir sagen, was da steht :)
<micsch> nix
<dadrc> Sonst hast du das beim nächsten neuen Kernel wieder
<dadrc> uh, ups
<dadrc> mit bindestrich
<dadrc> dpkg-divert --list /usr/sbin/update-initramfs
<micsch> Umleitung von /usr/sbin/update-initramfs zu /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib durch ubiquity
<micsch> okay, hab den befehl verstanden :) 
<dadrc> Deinstallier ubiquity mal, das braucht eigentlich niemand in einem normalen System
<micsch> dann mal vielen herzlichen dank
<dadrc> Dann sollte grub update-initramfs wieder finden und du kannst ohne Probleme neue Kernel installieren 
<micsch> hab ich gemacht
<micsch> und grub-update funktioniert danach
<dadrc> Ist update-initramfs noch ein Link?
<dadrc> Ah, sehr gut.
<dadrc> Dann ist das Problem gelöst.
<micsch> wenigstens nicht meine schuld ;)
<dadrc> Ne, anscheinend verbiegt ubiquity den Link, weil das eigentlich für CDs gedacht ist, bei denen kann man das initramfs natürlich nicht ändern
<dadrc> Aber wieso ubiquity bei dir installiert war... keine Ahnung.
<micsch> kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen
<dadrc> Na, wie auch immer, geht ja jetzt.
<micsch> dennoch... vielen dank. einfach super support! 
<dadrc> Gerne :)
<micsch> und ich hab wieder was gelernt :)
<dadrc> Ich auch, sowas ist mir auch noch nie untergekommen
<dadrc> Na, ich bin dann auch mal raus. Gute Nacht.
<micsch> gute nacht!
<waterstorm> gn8
<micsch> ich bin dann auch off und in zukunft wieder viel öfters hier. vielleicht kann ich ja auch bei einem problem helfen
<Aradiv> was war das? xD
<waterstorm> k1l: will mein kubuntu nicht beschädigen, deshalb die frage, ob ich es drin lassen soll oder nicht
<k1l> waterstorm: das musst du selbst entscheiden.
<waterstorm> ok...
<k1l> bei problemen solltest du dich dann aber an die ppa betreuer wenden.
<waterstorm> könnte ich durch das ppa eventuell von anderer software aktualisierungen bekommen, welche noch nicht getestet sind?
<k1l> waterstorm: das hängt davon ab, was das ppa alles beinhaltet
<waterstorm> k1l:ok...
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-25
<roland_> asdf
<roland_> jklö
<roland_> jklö
<LetoThe2nd> roland_: ist wieder gut. alles weitere bitte in #test. danke.
<axed> hi everyone, i haz a probem with samba: i share /folder/folder2 and for a reason i cannot figure out, linux clients open /f/f2 and windows clients open just /folder   ? :3
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? axed, bitte annähernd lesbar,
<shetlandpony> axed, bitte annaehernd lesbar,: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<axed> verdammt, ich geh extra in de und schreib dann englisch xD
<pog> arbeitet jemand mit F-Spot, mein Kollege arbeitet mit digikam. Ich frage, weil fspot unter ubuntu i.a. vorinstalliert ist.
<axed> guten morgen in dem sinne
<pog> Hi
<dr_bob> moin
<dadrc> pog: f-spot wurde vor X versionen von Shotwell abgelöst
<axed> wie gesagt, ich geb in der /etc/samba/smb.conf einen ordner "/ordner1/ordner2" frei und windows klienten oeffnen aber direkt "/ordner1" waerhrend samba/linux klienten "/ordner1/ordner2" oeffnen ._.
<koegs> nopaste doch mal bitte deine smb.conf
<pog> dadrc: interessant, ja beim 10.04 ist fspot nicht in den source und shotwell bei mir zwar nicht installiert.
<pog> ein Kollege,bei dem ich heute vorbeigehen werde, hat von fspot geredet, d.h. er haette noch eine recht alte Ubuntu-Version.
<dadrc> pog, f-spot gibt es noch, aber ist halt nicht mehr die standardanwendung für fotos
<drunkenkilla> morgen
<drunkenkilla> kennt sich hier jemand mit PXE aus?
<pog> ich hab auf fspot gesucht... wuerde man unter gnome shotwell gegenueber digikam vorziehen? (von den Funktionen des Programmes)
<dadrc> pog, Paket dazu heißt f-spot. digikam hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gesichtserkennung, das kann shotwell nicht. wenn man das nicht braucht, wahrscheinlich ja.
<dadrc> ,frag? drunkenkilla 
<shetlandpony> drunkenkilla: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<drunkenkilla> ist es möglich, über PXE eine Installation zu starten mit einem Gerät, dass sich an einem anderen Standort befindet und damit auch in einem anderen Netzwerk?
<pog> ich werde mir shotwell in den FAll man ansehen.
<MarkusH> drunkenkilla: ich würde fast auf nein tippen, weiß es aber nicht genau
<pog> (bin alledings nicht mal sicher, ober der Kollege unter Gnome arbeitet:-)
<drunkenkilla> @MarkusH hmm kennst du einen channel, wo ich das fragen könnte?
<deem> drunkenkilla: wenn du es hinbekommst, dass der in das netzwerk kommt.
<fbausch> drunkenkilla: möchtest du Ubuntu/anderes OS installieren?
<deem> drunkenkilla: zb mit vpn über den switch
<drunkenkilla> ich will über PXE den Citrix XenClient installieren...
<drunkenkilla> und über den könnte man das OS installieren
<pog> bei der Vorkonfiguration von Digikam kann man ein Hauptorder der Bilder angeben, warum soll das Samba oder NFS nicht erlaubt sein. Wird das nicht transparent gemountet (oder meinen die dass smb://Host  nicht geht).
<axed> geht nicht direkt, ich hab die gerade am server zuhause liegen und ssh zickt heute wieder herum >.> eigentlich hab ich die normale smb.conf und halt unten meine freigabe reingeklopft: http://pastebin.com/kZq7RNDk
<koegs> drunkenkilla: wenn du irgendwann an dem punkt bist, wo es um ubuntu geht, kannst du gerne wieder hier fragen, ansonten #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<drunkenkilla> ok thx
<drunkenkilla> wie kann ich nach einem channel suchen, der mir helfen könnte?
<koegs> axed: ist doch logisch das die Clienten auf Freigabe zugreifen und nicht auf freigabe...
<pog> es gibt eine freenode website, wo alle channels suchbar sind.
<axed> koegs: windows klienten greifen aber auf /freigabe zu ....
<koegs> und wir sind hier nicht in windows...
<MarkusH> drunkenkilla: oder /list in deinem irc client
<drunkenkilla> ok thx
<drunkenkilla> bye
<pog> ev. ist was in #pxe
<pog> sind zwei, drei Leute drinn dort.
<pog> der ist schon weg :-)
<axed> koegs: schon klar, aber das ist nunmal die aufgabe von samba, dachte ich und wenn ich /freigabe freigegeben haette dann wuerd der mir gleich / freigeben oder wie ?
<koegs> axed: nur zur info, ich habe eine fast gleiche Freigabe und hier klappt das sowohl mit Linux als auch mit Windows
<axed> damn
<axed> irgendwas rennt heute nicht so wie es soll ..
<axed> nagut danke, ich werd mich nochmal versuchen herumzu spielen ..
<koegs> nein, meine Freigabe liegt auf /mnt/raid und heisst public und auch windows geht dort richtig rein
<koegs> vielleicht kann man nochwas sehen, wenn man deine richtige smb.conf hat, so ist es nur raten + windows
<micsch> moin
<dadrc> moin
<pog> gibt es ein Filesystem, wo man z.B. zwei Bereiche  angeben koennte, die dann vom System synchronisiert werden koennte, aehnlich raid. Dropbox macht im Grunde was aehnliches. Gut waere, wenn man beliebige Spaces in der Art syncen koennte.
<dadrc> inotify + rsync
<dadrc> was anderes macht dropbox auch nicht
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify
<k1l> unison nutezn. das ist quasi 2wege rsync
<pog> danke, hab grad in Wikipedia geschaut, ich wer das bei den ubuntuusern mal nachlesen.
<pog> hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man beim curlftpfs ein rsync drueber laufen lassen kann oder unison?
<pog> ich hab ein paar Webspaces, die nur per fTP zugaenglich sind.
<k1l> unison nutzt rsync
<k1l> also entweder beides geht oder gar nichts
<LetoThe2nd> pog: curlftps is crap. don't use it. it will break things.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: wir haben hier alle naselang leute die glauben damit auf ihrem webspace "wie lokal" arbeiten zu können. und es funktioniert einfach nie. einziger rat: vergiss es, finger weg.
<pog> ich hatte mal probs mit curlftpfs, wo es echt Zeugs kaputt gemacht hat, in einer anderen Version lief es dann an fuer sich, aber hab dann nie getestet, ob es wirklich als FS so transparent ist.
<pog> danke fuer den Hinweis, LetoThe2nd. Hat was.
<pog> ich meine mit Bluefish laesst sich FTP-Space hervorragend bearbeiten.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: ich habe nie bestritten dass man nicht auf ftpspace arbeiten kann. nur, dass es mit curlftpfs geht.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( einmal zu viel verneint. aber ist klar, was ich meine. )
<pog> klar.
<pog> die Aussage ist somit ziemlich klar, halt ein echter Nachteil von FTP
<deem> wenn ich mit "update-initramfs -k all -d" alle initrd images lösche, kann ich doch danach mit "update-initramfs -k all -c" ein neues erstellen, oder?
<deem> wenn ich "update-initramfs -k all -c" ausführe passiert einfach gar nichts. keine fehlermeldung keine erstellung der initrd, nichts.
<deem> gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit ein initramfs neu zu bauen?
<k1l> deem: wir hatten gestern hier nen bug, dass initramfs falsch verlinkt war (oder so)
<deem> k1l: wenn ich es über /usr/sbin/update-initramfs -k all -c aufrufe passiert auch nichts
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/880476/comments/42
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: wobei da n link auf /bin/true eigentlich schon echt ein hammerbug ist.
<deem> k1l: wenn ich es ohne parameter aufrufe bekomme ich einen output
<deem> http://pastebin.com/4AJK3mAE
<deem> ich sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass das ein live 10.04 ist, in dem ein 10.04 gemountet ist und ich dort versuche mit eine chroot das system zu flicken
<deem> einem*
<sauk> Hallo
<k1l> deem: och, solche kleinigkeiten :/
<deem> das lustige ist nur. das system kann nicht mal logs schreiben, da es soweit gar nicht kommt
<deem> ich lande beim booten direkt in einer busybox
<micsch> deem: ich hatte diesen tollen bug 
<deem> micsch: ich hab ihn aber nicht, da ja mein initramfs ne ausgabe hat. deins hatte scheinbar gar keine
<k1l> deem nutzt ja auch lucid
<micsch> jupp, ich hatte keine ausgabe
<Minipluto> das tuwort dafür :]
<Minipluto> upps :)
<LetoThe2nd> jemand wer ne hübsche idee, wie man in allen zeilen die mit "#include" beginnen, ein replacement '\' -> '/' durchführen könnte?
<beaver74> deem, die Kernelquellen zu installieren, und den default Kernel mit --initrd erneut zu erstellen.. wäre das eine Option?
<LetoThe2nd> sed kann ja nicht auf die eingabedatei ausgeben... und nen regex dafür hab ich auch grade nciht im kopf :/
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: sekunde, mit ner regex muss das gehen :)
<Minipluto> gibt es für Firefox ein Addon, das mir erlaubt, eine Whitelist für Cookies anzulegen und trotzdem dafür zu sorgen, dass das andere Seiten nicht auslesen?
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: regex in welcher sprache?
<micsch> Minipluto: wenn du den fb cookie meinst, dafür gibt es eine extension
<Minipluto> micsch: ne, ich meine ganz allgemein
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: sprache, tool, whatever ist mir völlig egal. endziel ist einfach diese ersetzung auf alle *.xyz dateien in einem verzeichnisbaum anwenden zu können.
<Minipluto> ok, ein whitelist addong gibt es ja. Allerdings wäre mir lieb, wenn man so etwas wie noscript für cookies hätte, dass Seiten ausschließlich ihre eigenen Cookies sehen
<micsch> Minipluto: vielleicht damit: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/cookie-monster/
<Minipluto> micsch: danke, das hatte ich sogar gestern schon gefunden aber irgendwie habe ich nicht realisiert, dass das vielleicht das sein könnte, was ich gesucht habe
<geser> LetoThe2nd: schon mal an ein awk-Skript gedacht?
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: damn mit regex ist das echt doof :)
<LetoThe2nd> geser: ich hab noch gar keine spezifische vorstellung. alle zielführenden vorschläge sind willkommen.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ich würde sed verwenden und zurückmoven
<apollo13> ala http://www.mehtanirav.com/2007/12/29/search-and-replace-recursively-using-sed-and-grep
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/cz2d29o
<geser> sed kann -i in-place bearbeiten, bleibt noch die Regex
<micsch> LetoThe2nd: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/59127-search-replace-restriction-awk-sed.html
<shetlandpony> micsch's url: http://tinyurl.com/cfx55zp |  search and replace with restriction (awk, sed) - The UNIX and Linux Forums
<apollo13> hrhr awk ist krank :)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: das weiss ich schon lang.
<geser> LetoThe2nd: versuch mal http://paste.ubuntu.com/749210/ als awk-Script (Hinweis: ich bin kein awk-Experte)
<LetoThe2nd> geser: schaut hübsch aus, danke. mal schauen was der compiler dazu meint :)
<SeriousSammy> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein wlan0 interface in Virtualbox umleite und wie ich es dort einbinde?
<SeriousSammy> host ist übrigends ubuntu und guest auch nur mit ner anderen oberfläche
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: netzwerkeinstellungen der vm, auf bridged stellen, wlan0 auswählen. _sollte_ tun, denke ich. wenn nicht, weiss ichs auch nicht.
<SeriousSammy> joa hab ich mir auch schon gedacht nur wirds unter iwconfig nicht als wlan0 angezeigt
<k1l> ja, das ist ja auch ne vm
<apollo13> in der vm ist es eher eth0
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<SeriousSammy> ok funktioniert anscheinend unter eth0
<SeriousSammy> thx
<LetoThe2nd> beobachtung: bei find kann man argumente z.b. mit -or verknüpfen. für ein find -name xyz -or -name asd geht das auch. wenn aber noch ein -exec hintendran kommt, dann wird alles ab dem -or bis zum -exec ignoriert.
<LetoThe2nd> ist das bekannt? lösungsvorschläge?
<balduin> der Wlan adapter muss nicht zwingend "wlan0" heißen!
<geser> LetoThe2nd: hast du mal versucht die beiden Bedingungen in Klammern \( \) zu packen?
<LetoThe2nd> geser: noch nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> geser: aber das schint zu tun. thx.
<_moep_> noobige frage:  tar -xjvf patch-3.0.10-rt27.patch.bz2 
<_moep_> tar: Das sieht nicht wie ein „tar“-Archiv aus.
<_moep_> wie entpackt man das dann
<beaver74> _moep_, IMHO mit -xvzf
<_moep_> beaver74: bunzip wars
<LetoThe2nd> _moep_: wenn da nix von .tar.bz2 steht, dann vielleicht nur mit nem b2-unzipper?
<k1l> ,packprogramme? _moep_ 
<beaver74> joa, kann auch sein :D
<shetlandpony> _moep_, Packprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<MatTahaari_> "file" kann da auch schonmal helfen, falls die Endung nicht stimmt.
<micsch> _moep_: tar xfvj
<_moep_> micsch: nein bunzip :P
<beaver74> micsch, welcher wohl das selbe Ergebnis liefern würde wie -xjvf ;)
<micsch> ;)
<micsch> so bin noch mal off
<MatTahaari_> beaver74: wohl eher nicht. Es ist ja kein TAR archiv
<beaver74> MatTahaari_, aus dem Grund wäre das Ergebnis auch das selbe - nämlich nicht das gewünschte
<deem> kann ich das ubuntu recovery booten ohne eine initrd zu haben?
<sdx23> deem: wenn die Module, die nötig sind, das root-fs zu mounten, im Kernel direkt sind, ja. 
<deem> http://pastebin.com/0YLBimav ich bekomme jetzt immerhin eine fehlermeldung. allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum er kein root und kein /sys findet. in der /etc/mtab steht alles drin http://pastebin.com/QViDjsP1
<deem> der parameter MODULES?most in der initramfs.conf ist gesetzt
<deem> die mtab wird doch eigentlich vom live system aus /proc/mounts genommen und nur nach /mnt/etc/mtab kopiert?
<beaver74> deem, mal versucht die Partitionen über /dev und nicht über die UUID anzugeben?
<deem> ok. ich hab jetzt einfach /proc/mounts meines eigenen lucid systems genommen. die uuid dort angepasst und die in /etc/mtab gepastet. jetzt hat er eine initramfs erstellt
<deem> ich verstehe allerdings nicht, was an diesem livesystem so anders ist, dass er keine initramfs mit der /proc/mounts des livesystems erstellen kann
<SeriousSammy> hab mir grad mal kismet installiert und mir wie hier beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kismet konfiguriert, allerdings sehe ich kein einziges wlannetz kann mir jemand sagen warum?
<Fuchs> SeriousSammy: wozu willst Du denn kismet verwenden? 
<SeriousSammy> wusste das die frage wieder kommen muss
 * LetoThe2nd denkt an lsb_release -a und uname -a, bevor da überhaupt weiter geredet wird :)
<Fuchs> wenn Du das wusstest, warum dann hier fragen? 
<Fuchs> wir unterstuetzen nunmal ungern Kinder, die sich toll fuehlen weil sie krasse Programme haben. 
<Fuchs> Es gibt durchaus valide Verwendungzwecke fuer kismet, such Dir einen, dann schauen wir gerne weiter :) 
<koegs> wahrscheinlich hat er auch einfach das WLAN-Interface gebridged und nicht die Karte komplett durchgereicht
<SeriousSammy> @ fuchs, hatte nicht vor damit irgendwas illegales an zustellen, zumal ich kein kind mehr bin ...
<SeriousSammy> nee habs nicht in der VM laufen
<Fuchs> SeriousSammy: das ist toll, dann kannst Du uns ja sagen wofuer Du es verwendest
<Fuchs> und dann koennen wir supporten 
<SeriousSammy> wenn dann um zu testen wie sicher mein eigenes wlan netz ist
<k1l> SeriousSammy: sag doch einfach, dass du backtrack in ner vm laufen hast ein wlan knacken willst.
<Fuchs> dazu braucht man kein kismet 
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: lsb_release -a, uname -a, und ne begründung die uns gefällt. dann gehts weiter.
<k1l> SeriousSammy: wenn du das machen willst, dann solltest du dich auch vernünftig einarbeiten und nicht nur howtos kopieren. also go and figure oder lass es.
<leo-unglaub> hi leute, sagt mal wisst ihr wie ich meinem nautilus beibringe, dass er smb shares nach einem neustart wieder automatisch einhängt?
<leo-unglaub> ich selbst mache es immer über die fstab, aber das kann ich meiner mutter nicht erklären
<k1l> leo-unglaub: trag sie in die /etc/fstab ein
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: doch, ich nehme übel. und zwar sehr.
<leo-unglaub> k1l: (15:05:07) Leo Unglaub: ich selbst mache es immer über die fstab, aber das kann ich meiner mutter nicht erklären
<k1l> leo-unglaub: ich wüsste keine einfache gui lösung.
<leo-unglaub> hmm, mist
<SeriousSammy> naja danke für die hilfe ....
<leo-unglaub> meine mutter ist auf so einem wochenend seminar wo die smb sahres für kurs unterlagen haben
<leo-unglaub> und nach jedem neustart muss die die ordner im netzwerk neu suchen
<ThreeM> eej sorry aber jemanden nach dem sinn von programm X zu fragen welches in den repos ist und dann support zu verweigern halte ich für falsch und überheblich
<LetoThe2nd> SeriousSammy: der support findet _ausschliesslich_ hier statt. das ist nicht diskutabel.
<leo-unglaub> ich kann ihr aber nicht mit einem fstab kommen, das würde sie überfordern
<LetoThe2nd> ThreeM: feel free, er freut sich sicher über dein query.
<k1l> leo-unglaub: sie könnte bookmarks anlegen. die muss sie dann nur einmal anklicken
<ThreeM> ich wollts nur kundtun. ändern an der einstellung kann ich ej nix
<leo-unglaub> k1l: hehe, das funktioniert
<leo-unglaub> k1l: danke !
<k1l> leo-unglaub: also quasi helb-automatisch :)
<k1l> *halb
<leo-unglaub> :)
<leo-unglaub> das ist perfekt, das mit den lesezeichen kennt sie
<SeriousSammy> ja ist nur schade das mir in der hinsicht keiner helfen möchte da alle um ihre sicherheit besorgt sind
<k1l> SeriousSammy: ThreeM das thema gehört hier nicht hin. ende!
<ThreeM> ich bin bereits im offtopic
<balduin> k1l: warum erklärst du SeriousSammy nicht einfach wie man Kismet verwendet? Es ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich das jemand der so wenig Ahnung von einem Netzwerksniffer hat gleich anfängt Wlan's zu knacken.
<Fuchs> balduin: weil wir hier solche Programme nicht unterstuetzen, ende. 
<balduin> warum nicht?
<k1l> balduin: nochmal: das thema wird hier nicht disskutiert
<Fuchs> balduin: entweder man will das serioes verwenden, dann muss man sich da selber einlesen, weil es sonst nichts bringt
<Fuchs> balduin: oder man will es zum Angeben, zum Spielen oder um anderen zu schaden, dann will man sich nicht einlesen, dann bekommt man aber auch keine Hilfe. Und damit ist das Thema durch. 
<balduin> okay, kannst könnt ihr mir die richtige Verwendung von nmap erklären?
<Fuchs> nein. 
<balduin> schade!
<balduin> welche Backup Lösung würdet ihr nutzen, wenn ihr Daten mit einem Server abgleichen wolltet! Der Server befindet sich in einem Lokalen Netzwerk. Ist Rsync über SSH effizient genug? Oder sollte man sich die Mühe machen Bacula oder Amanda zu nutzen?
<bekks> ,backup? balduin 
<shetlandpony> balduin, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<k1l> balduin: was verstehst du unter effizient genug? 
<balduin> naja, um ca. 10000 Text/Bild Dateien mit dem Server zu Synchronisieren. Übrigens hatte nicht nach den Wiki-Artikeln gefragt, sondern ich wollte wissen wie ihr das macht!
<Fuchs> mit unison, was schlussendlich nichts anderes ist als rdiff-backup / rsync
<Fuchs> und ich mag mich taeuschen, aber die genannten Tools greifen auch genau darauf zurueck 
<k1l> balduin: backup mit rsync. synchronisation mit unison wäre dann 2wege rsync
<balduin> okay, vielen dank. Wer hat damit persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
<k1l> es funktioniert so, wie es beschrieben ist. ich weiss nciht genau, was du da hören willst. bei sehr sehr vielen dateien braucht rsync anfangs sehr lange um die dateiliste zu erstellen, aber danach macht es das, was man dem programm sagt
<pog> rsync ist ein sehr maechtiges Tool fuer Synchronisation, und das Protokoll wird auch von anderen Tools verwendet. ein Rsync mach primaer vor allem mal ein Spiegel, und halted den aktuell.
<pog> mit tools wie sbackup werden Backupdateien erstellt, wo man alte Versionen wieder zurueckpielen kann.
<balduin> okay, danke ich hab schon verstanden.
<bekks> mit rsyncbackup auch. ebenso auch mit tar und zip.
<sauk> hallo, ich habe problem
<ThreeM> unschön :)
<k1l> ,wf? sauk 
<shetlandpony> sauk: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<deem> sauk: du schreibst schon so lange. wird das ein länger text?
<deem> längerer*
<MarkusH> deem: :D
<deem> ich glaube ich hab ihn vergrault :D
<balduin> :-)
<k3Rn> hallo. ich habe mir auf basis von kvm einen ubuntu 11.10 server als "minimale virtuelle maschine" installiert. es ist kernel 3.0.0-12-virtual. ich möchte nun gern "nested" virtualisieren in der VM. kann dieser kernel das nicht? wenn ich das qemu-kvm paket installiere, dann richtet er mir nicht das kvm kernel modul ein und kann es auch nicht finden. mit anderen ubuntu distributionen hatte 
<k3Rn> ich dies problem bisher nicht.
<omani> was ist der sinn von nested virtual.?
<k3Rn> in einer VM wiederum VMs starten
<k3Rn> mit hardwareunterstützung
<k3Rn> ich seh gerade es goibt noch diesen kernel: linux-image-extra-3.0.0-12-virtual
<k3Rn> sind dort die kernel module dabei, oder was macht das §extra" aus?
<omani> k3Rn: das ist mir schon klar, aber was soll das bringen?
<apollo13> du hast die frage nach dem sinn noch immer nicht beantwortet
<omani> ach egal.
<omani> apollo13: danke.
<fbausch> sauk: besteht dein Problem immer noch?
<apollo13> xen kann in neuen versionen teilweise nested, aber kA ob kvm das kann
<sauk> ich weiB nicht.. trus
<bekks> wieso wull man eine vm in einer vm haben? :)
<omani> bekks: xD
<k3Rn> mit dem linux-image-extra-3.0.0-12-virtual kernel gehts, der scheint die kvm-module dabei zu haben.
<k3Rn> warum man VMs aus einer VM raus starten möchte gibt es viele gründe!
<ring0> dann hau doch mal einen raus :)
<k3Rn> verschiedene cloud lösungen testen 
<LetoThe2nd> mit dem grund seh ich jetzt nicht so eng, ist einfach ein interessantes thema. aber ich kenn mich zuwenig aus ums zu supporten.
<k3Rn> virtuelle cluster bauen 
<k3Rn> etc
<apollo13> virtuelle cluster geht auch ohne
<apollo13> cloudlösungen testen? dafür stehen hier 2 isolierte pcs ;)
<k3Rn> :) geht auch auf einem 
<k3Rn> und mit nützlichen funktionen wie snapshots und so weiter
<apollo13> naja ich will ja wissen was passiert wenn einer crasht etc… so ab aufs rad
<bekks> k3Rn: Virtuelle Clouds gehen ganz ohne VMs in VMs.
<bekks> Virtuelle Cluster auch.
<k3Rn> in der cloud sollen schon vms laufen
<leszek> hi
<balduin> hi :-)
<pog> kann man im 10.04 neuere FF Vrsionen installieren statt 3,6.x?
<joschi> pog: ja, über ein PPA
<pog> thanks
<balduin> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu
<balduin> und für Entwickler und Tester: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu
<fbausch> pog: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation#PPA
<duelle> Hallo, nach einigem Herumprobieren habe ich herausgefunden, dass mein system-freeze fehler (NVRM xid:31) in irgendeiner Form mit Flash zusammenhängt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle Flash-Relikte zu löschen und es quasi mit einem Flash-Neuanfang zu versuchen?
<deem> duelle: "sudo apt-get purge flash-installer"?
<balduin> bzw. dein verwendeter Flash Player von Adobe oder die freien Variante Gnash
<bekks> gnash ist definitiv nicht zu gebrauchen :)
<leszek> bekks: kommt drauf an für was
<bekks> support.oracle.com :)
<balduin> es existiert trotzdem! Was will ich mit Oracle?
<leszek> :D
<bekks> balduin: Wenn Du in deiner täglichen Arbeit Oracle brauchen wirst, wirst Du es vielleicht verstehen.
<jokrebel> Hi
<jokrebel> duelle: Fürchte dass das Deine Probleme mit Flash auch nicht beseitigen wird. Ich verzichte deshalb inzwischen komplett auf Flash wo es nur geht.
<leszek> occupyflash quasi 
<balduin> bekks: was hat der Support von Oracle mit Flash zu tun?
<bekks> balduin: Öffne die Seite und logge dich ein, dann weisst Du es ;)
<bekks> Und wenn Du das gemacht hast, wirst Du auch wissen, warum du supporthtml.oracle.com nicht benutzen willst. :)
<leszek> lol ne supportseite in flash ?
<leszek> oO
<grossing> sinnvoll bei problemen mit flash -.-
<balduin> Wer nicht auf Flash angewiesen ist der spart an Sicherheitslücken. Im übrigen ist der Flashplayer von Adobe immer noch nicht wirklich gut programmiert und das obwohl er in Version 11 ist. 
<leszek> balduin: bei einem entwickler für mac und linux version nicht verwunderlich
<k1l> balduin: das ist aber ein flash problem. und viele seiten setzen adobe flash vorraus.
<leszek> tja halt occupy flash. Je weniger den müll installiert haben, desto mehr webseiten stellen um und machen wieder html aus ihren seiten
<balduin> es gibt echt bekloppte Unternehmen: Toshiba, Orakel, Asus, Nvidia usw. nutzen auf ihren Support Seiten immer Flash. Der Informationsgehalt wird immer misserabler und der Flasheinsatz immer größer. Ech super toll.
<bekks> Du kennst den Informationsgehalt der Oracle Flashbasierten Website doch gar nicht - hast Du selbst gesagt.
<leszek> naja das passiert halt, wenn man neben supportern noch designer an der webseite arbeiten lässt :P
<bekks> leszek: :)
<balduin> bekks: ja, aber die von Toshiba!
<duelle> deem jokrebel Habe jetzt mal mein Firefox-Profil neu gemacht und bisher zumindest einige Probleme die ich vorher hatte jetzt nicht mehr. Muss jetzt nur mal sehen welche Flash-Version ich verwenden sollte... Habt ihr da eine Empfehlung? Bekomme hier nämlich "Adobe Flash plug-in" und "Adobe Flash Plugin 10" im Software Centre zur Auswahl .. 
<duelle> Auch sehr cool. Titel: "Adobe Flash Plugin 10" Untertitel: "Adobe Flash Player plugin Version 11" ... 
<leszek> :)
<apollo13> ops: mag mal einer ins topic schreiben, dass wir an den aktuellen problemen bei ubuntuusers.de arbeiten?
<apollo13> bzw dass uns bekannt ist dass es dns probleme gibt
<jokrebel> apollo13: leider kein Platz frei; außerdem sollte das dann wohl eher ins Topic bei #ubuntuusers , oder?
<apollo13> jokrebel: ist es
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntuusers.de hat dns-probleme: #ubuntuusers
<LupusE> hi
<fbausch> hi
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<shetlandpony> jokrebel, you are not an valid operator for #ubuntu-de. Please don't change the Topic here!
<ppq> shetlandpony: lüg doch nicht :(
<Fuchs> o.O 
<jokrebel> hä?
<kaffee> lol
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ich weis nicht ob das hier richtig ist ich wollte auf ubuntu 2 Textdateien zusammenführen  sind gleich lang einfach die zeile aus der 2ten datei an die erste  ranhängen 
<ppq> IchGucksLive: cat datei1 datei2 > neuedatei
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Wo ist das Problem? zB. in der GUI: neue Datei öffnen; 1.Datei öffnen, kopieren einfügen; 2.Datei öffnen, kopieren einfügen; abspeichern. Oder bauchst Du was fürs Terminal?
<Fuchs> ppq: warum so kompliziert? 
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: vermutlich nimmst Du > statt >> 
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: > ueberschreibt die Zieldatei, >> haengt an
<ppq> Fuchs: weil so die ursprünglichen dateien erhalten bleiben
<leszek> re
<Fuchs> ppq: was nicht spezifisch gewuenscht war, deswegen die Frage :) 
<IchGucksLive> nicht anfügen 
<ppq> Fuchs: wollte nur sichergehen ;)
<IchGucksLive> Fuchs:  ich hätte gerne die zeile 2 aus datei 2 an die zeile 2 aus datei angehängt
<Fuchs> IchGucksLive: ach so
<IchGucksLive> B)
<Fuchs> das ist dann ein bisschen komplexer, geht aber auch noch 
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Dann fürchte ich, musst Du genauer erklären was Du unter "zusammenführen" verstehst.
<IchGucksLive> das sind koordinaten die zusammen müssen 
<Fuchs> mit einem for-loop 
<IchGucksLive> ich werd mal python bemühen 
<Fuchs> das ginge mit shell schon, aber ja, python kanns auch
<sdx23> IchGucksLive: du suchst "paste"
<IchGucksLive> sdx23: paste unter python ?
<IchGucksLive> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/de/man1/paste.1.html
<IchGucksLive> sdx23:  DANKE voll krass
<sdx23> IchGucksLive: np
<FightOppression> Was könnte der Grund sein, dass ich nicht von meinem 2GB USB Stick booten kann? Mainboard ist Asus pb5 deluxe. Bios ist auf removeable device eingestellt. USB Stick habe ich mit dem Gnome Startup disk creator erstellt.
<Lubomir> hallo. habe gerade frisch ubuntu 11.10 installiert, die vorgeschlagene updates installiert, rebootet -> das System startet nicht mehr. Bin jetzt in GRUB bei minimal-bash-like command line
<k1l_> FightOppression: welches ubuntu? starte mal in das medien auswahl menü vom bios (f10 oder so) und wähle dann explizit den usbstick aus
<k1l_> FightOppression: ansonsten: was siehst du? kommen fehlermeldungen?
<FightOppression> Kubuntu11.10
<FightOppression> Fehler: Pleaese insert bootable media and press any key
<leszek> FightOppression: mbr des sticks enthält wohl nicht den bootcode
<FightOppression> Ich kann nur removable device im Bios einstellen. Nicht explizit den stick
<leszek> FightOppression: das bios kann aber von usb booten ?
<FightOppression> leszek: ja kann es
<FightOppression> leszek: Und was kann man dageben
<leszek> FightOppression: versuch es mal mit unetbootin
<pabo> Hallo. Ich würde gern alle wichtigen Punkt-Dateien (zB .bashrc, etc.) in Ubuntu One schieben. Kann ich irgendwo einstellen, dass auch im Ubuntu One-Verzeichnis nach solchen Dateien gesucht wird und nicht nur im Home-Verzeichnis?
<bekks> pabo: Ich denke nicht, nein. Das wäre eine wirklich große Sicherheitslücke.
<FightOppression> leszek: was ist das?
<k1l_> ,unetbootin? FightOppression 
<shetlandpony> FightOppression, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<leszek> :)
<pabo> bekks: hm, maybe. Gibts andere Möglichkeiten solche Dateien über mehrere Rechner zu syncen?
<FightOppression> k11: JA
<bekks> pabo: rsync zB.
<pabo> bekks, danke.
<k1l_> ,bot? FightOppression 
<shetlandpony> FightOppression: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l_> FightOppression: lies den text vom bot :)
<FightOppression> MOMENT
<FightOppression> habe gerade etwas im bios umgestellt und neu gestartet.nun passiert was
<k1l_> FightOppression: zur not haben mainbaords auch handbücher.
<k1l_> *boards
<FightOppression> Habe ich nun den USB Stick mit dem falschen Image erstellt oder sieht der Installer von Kubuntu genau so aus wie der von Ubuntu?
<leszek> FightOppression: dunkles oder helles theme ist die frage. Und ja der installer ist bei beiden der gleiche code im hintergrund
<bekks> FightOppression: Der Installer ist derselbe. Der installiert nur was anderes.
<FightOppression> leszek: also Gnome?
<FightOppression> Violetter Hintergrund
<FightOppression> Er installiert nun aus einer Gnome Oberfläche.
<FightOppression> Fragt der dann gleich ob ich KDE installieren möchte oder geht das austomatisch?
<bekks> Das siehst Du gleich ;)
<koegs> mit unetbootin hab ich schon die erfahrung gemacht, dass "default" irgendwie nicht den korrekten installer benutzt, zumindest bei der alternate cd
<FightOppression> Mist.
<FightOppression> Es ist Ubuntu 11.10 nicht Kubuntu.
<FightOppression> Es sagt Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10
<FightOppression> Und es erklärt den Unity Desktop.
<bekks> Macht doch nichts.
<bekks> ubuntu-desktop purgen, kubuntu-desktop installieren.
<FightOppression> bekks: Doch. Ich wollte Kubuntu alternate installieren.
<FightOppression> Nein die Ubuntu CD ist die normale. NIcht die alternate.
<bekks> FightOppression: Kubuntu ist Ubuntu minus ubuntu-desktop plus kubuntu-desktop.
<FightOppression> Will Vollverschlüsselung.
<FightOppression> bekks: ja
<jokrebel> FightOppression: Dann hast Du wohl die falsche CD heruntergeladen. Machbar ist es aber trotzdem - siehe bekks
<koegs> sag ich doch, unetbootin und alternate cd vertragen sich nicht
<bekks> FightOppression: Also passt doch alles.
<FightOppression> Aber Danke trotzdem.
<FightOppression> jokrebel: nein ich habe beide ISOs runtergeladen. Hatte wohl aus Versehen beim Startup Desk Creator Programm die falsche ISO ausgewählt.
<k1l_> FightOppression: also entweder die metapakete wie eben beschrieben wechseln, oder nochmal neu isntallieren.
<Orcor> wie lange bleibt man eigentlich in off toppic gebant das ja ca 2 Wochen schon her bei mir
<k1l_> Orcor: das ist kein thema für hier. #ubuntu-de-op  
<Orcor> hmm ich weiß sonnst nicht wo ich hin gehen soll kenne mich hier net aus aber danke für deinen Tip
<k1l_> ,channelregeln?
<shetlandpony> Um eine vernuenftige, gut funktionierende Kommunikation unter allen Chatteilnehmern zu gewaehrleisten, gibt es einige Regeln fuer die Channel hier. Sie sind in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC nachzulesen. Bitte beachte sie. [regeln]
<k1l_> die könntest du nach dem ganzen theater ja mal lesen :/
<KnechtR> hallo. gestern update auf das aktuelle ubuntu gemacht. jetzt bei aufruf von libreoffice: extension manager: exception in synchronize
<KnechtR> libreoffice stirbt dann
<KnechtR> löschen von ~/.libreoffice half nichts
<dadrc> KnechtR, start mal bitte libreoffice von einem Terminal aus und gib uns die gesamte Fehlermeldung
<KnechtR> habe ich
<KnechtR> im terminal kommt nichts
<KnechtR> nur diese meldung im fenster
<KnechtR> ist es normal, dass openoffice neben libreoffice installiert ist?
<KnechtR> evtl lösche ich mal den openoffice-kram?
<KnechtR> nexx|, geht nicht. dann will er auch libreoffice löschen
<KnechtR> nexx=nee
<c_korn> KnechtR: vllt hilft dir das https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/22578
<KnechtR> c_korn, yo, danke
<KnechtR> die falsche berechtigung wars
<c_korn> gidf.de
<KnechtR> da kam nichts
<KnechtR> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=libreoffice+ubuntu+"extension+manager%3A+exception+in+synchronize"
<shetlandpony> KnechtR's url: http://tinyurl.com/c9dtfx2 | libreoffice ubuntu "extension manager: exception in synchronize" - Google Search
<c_korn> auf gut glück: http://www.google.com/search?q=libreoffice%3A+extension+manager%3A+exception+in+synchronize
<shetlandpony> c_korn's url: http://tinyurl.com/d2tfg5x | libreoffice: extension manager: exception in synchronize - Google Search
<KnechtR> tja, hatte phrasensuche
<Orcor> bei Ubuntu 11.10 oneric habe ich gemerkt das viele Fenster  bei mir nich trichtig angezeigt werden und ich da nix innen anklicken kann oder aussuchen warum werden die Falsch angezeigt nicht alle aber viele
<leszek> Orcor: meine vermutung es liegt an dem grafikkartentreiber im zusammenspiel mit compiz. Was hast du denn für einen ?
<KnechtR> funktioniert compiz eigtl nicht mit xfce? ich wollte die lupenfunktion nutzen, klappt aber nicht, es tut sich nichts
<Orcor> ich habe Nvidia G Force gt 8800
<koegs> KnechtR: bei XFCE ist compiz standardmäßig nicht aktiv
<KnechtR> koegs, kann man das aktivieren?
<Orcor> aber komisch vor dem upgrade auf 11.10 seid ich Maverik nutzte ging alles 
<koegs> KnechtR: soweit ich weiß geht das, find aber gerade kein passendes HowTo dafür
<Fuchs> braucht man nicht, und ja, geht
<Fuchs> compiz --replace & disown in ein Terminal 
<Fuchs> wenn man damit gluecklich ist:  compiz --replace in den Autostart
<koegs> wenns doch so einfach ist :)
<KnechtR> rockt
<KnechtR> allein wegen der lupe
<KnechtR> aber wie tu ich das in den autostart?
<koegs> ,autostart? KnechtR
<shetlandpony> KnechtR, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<KnechtR> heißt jetzt wohl sitzungen und startverhalten?
<KnechtR> da steht was von zeitgeist. kann das aus?
<koegs> KnechtR: bei mir steht nix von Zeitgeist, hast du das selber installiert?
<koegs> wenn du es nicht brauchst, kannst du es ausschalten
<KnechtR> ich weiß nicht mal, was das ist
<KnechtR> event logging
<KnechtR> wurde automatisch installiert
<KnechtR> hab doch syslog und so
<koegs> ,enter?
<shetlandpony> Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<KnechtR> kam wohl mit unity mit, was mich eh nervt
<KnechtR> Fuchs, hältst du von compiz nichts?
<Fuchs> hm? 
<Fuchs> Also das passt einerseits nicht wirklich in den Kanal hier, andererseits frage ich mich, wie Du auf die Idee kommst
<koegs> [21:42:10] <+fn'Fuchs> wenn man damit gluecklich ist:  compiz --replace in den Autostart <- wurde wohl fehlinterpretiert
<oneironaut> hi
<oneironaut> kann mir mal bitte jemand mit screen, bzw. byobu  helfen?
<k1l_> ,wf? oneironaut 
<shetlandpony> oneironaut: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<oneironaut> icy have aug "screen-escape-keys" umgstellt
<koegs> woah, reparier doch mal deine tastatur, irgendwas geht da schief :D
<oneironaut> jetzt soll ich mit "^a-@" im Menü gehen
<oneironaut> ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich jetzt im byobu Menü komme. kann mir jemand kurz helfen? wäre super
<Fuchs> ^a  waere CTRL+A, 
<Fuchs> vermutlich somit CTRL-A und dann @ 
<oneironaut> ja, das habe ich gedacht, so kenne ich screen auch nur
<dadrc> jo, geht bei mir auch
<oneironaut> achso, danach @… ich teste es eben
<dadrc> ansonsten kannst du die byobu-config auch mit dem befehl byobu-config aufrufen (na sowas)
<oneironaut> also ctrl - a und dann @ geht leider nich
<oneironaut> passiert einfach garnix
<Fuchs> oneironaut: in dem Fall: siehe Aussage von dadrc 
<oneironaut> ok, ich bin gerade in einer langen Installation und immer wenn ich auf ssh connecte, lande ich IN dem byobu screen
<oneironaut> also kann ich byobu-config da nicht eingeben
<oneironaut> ich müsste da erstmal rauskommen
<oneironaut> ok, doch. ich bin im menü
<oneironaut> sorry und danke ;)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<oneironaut> hm, jetzt habe ich wieder zum f-tasten Menü umgestellt
<oneironaut> nun geht (wie ich es von screen kenne strg - a) trotzdem nicht
<oneironaut> jetzt komme ich noch ncihtmals mehr mit f9 im Menü von byobu
<oneironaut> sollte ich nicht eigentlich Default-mäßig mit strg - a n einen neuen tab öffnen?
<koegs> strg+a +c
<oneironaut> stimmt, n war next
<oneironaut> mit c bekomme ich jetzt als ausgabe nur ^Ac
<oneironaut> er nimmt das nicht als befehl
<koegs> naja, such dir mal ne gute doku zu byobu, ich kenn mich damit nicht genug aus
<jokrebel> cu
<FightOppression> Nach 25 Versuchen Kubuntu zu installieren ist die Installation nun endlich ohne Fehler durch und nun bekomme ich nach dem Neustart die Fehlermeldung "no video mode activated" oder sowas. :(
<FightOppression> Und dann geht der Bildschirm auf Standby
<FightOppression> Was kann das sein?
<bekks> "oder sowas"
<bekks> Was genau ist die Meldung?
<FightOppression> no video mode selected oder activated. Ich vergaß
<FightOppression> Na super, jetzt kommt die Meldung nach Auswahl des Kernels nicht mehr und der Bildschrim geht direkt in den Standby mode.
<FightOppression> Moment ich starte nochmalneu
<MarkusH> FightOppression: die Meldung habe ich bei mir regelmäßig.
<MarkusH> bei mir hat es gereicht Plymouth (wie schreibt man das genau?) zu deaktivieren
<MrCatEye> Hi :)
<waterstorm> wid, wenn man ext4 bei der Installation auswählt, grub2 installiert? ist ext4 empfehlenswerter als ext3?
<padag-media> abend
<k1l_> waterstorm: es wird immer grub2 installiert
<waterstorm> k1l_: ok...
<k1l_> und was spricht gegen ext4?
<net-split> nix
<net-split> eher dafür ;)
<waterstorm> hm, habe bisher nur ext3 eingesetzt 
<k1l_> net-split: jo
<waterstorm> und bin mir mit ext4 noch nicht sicher
<padag-media> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich neh ati x700 graka besser in ubuntu laufen lassen kann das wine nicht jedesmal das süstem lam legt wegen dem 3d 
<waterstorm> k1l_: hat ext 4 nachteile gegenüber ext3?
<padag-media> reden treiber selbst brachte nichts
<k1l_> waterstorm: ich kann dir ext4 empfehlen
<waterstorm> k1l_:ok
<waterstorm> ...
<k1l_> ,ext? waterstorm 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss nichts ueber ext, ich verbinde aber 13 Dinge mit ext. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche ext' zum suchen nach Informationen
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ext  waterstorm 
<waterstorm> k1l_: habe es schon gefunden;-)
<rreff> hallo  kann mir jemand einen sagen wie ich das hier[1] schneller ausführen könnte ? [1] http://pastebin.com/AHRvyPuB
<MarkusH> nabend rreff, abgesehen davon, dass die Frage eher nach #python passt, und weniger hier in #ubuntu-de; schonmal pypy probiert?
<rreff> hi markus danke für den tipp, das schau ich mir gleich an
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-26
<padag-media> kann mir jemand mit nehm grafikarten traiber helfen
<padag-media> der 3d traiber der ati x700 will nicht richtig unter 10.04
<padag-media> opengl leuft aber erscheinungsbild zb nicht
<padag-media> bei einigen sachen leuft 3d bei anderen nicht
<Red-Bull> nabend
<Red-Bull> habn ubuntu 11.10 64bit und problem mit hurriance ipv6 tunnel.. ping6 geht immer erst nach paar sekunden..
<Red-Bull> MTU is aber 1480 und router is auch ok.. jm ne idee?
<Red-Bull> keiner mehr wach?
<HURRA2000> Hallo zusammen. Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Habe seit Upgrade auf Ubuntu 11.10 keine Möglichkeit mehr, mich mittels Wlan in eine WAp gesichertes Netz einzuwählen.
<HURRA2000> Im Netz habe ich bis jetzt alles ausprobiert, was ich finden konnte. aber es funzt einfach nicht
<HURRA2000> Irgend jemand da?
<bekks> Geduld ist eine Tugend.
<MarkusH> bekks: ;)
<MarkusH> gute Nacht ^^
<FrageMalNach> Hey leute. Ich habe da ein Problem: Egal was für ein Paket ich installiere, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: Das Installieren oder Entfernen eines Software-Pakets ist gescheitert. (auch beim De-Installieren kommt diese Meldung, OBWOHL sich das programm installiert
<LupusE> hi
<FrageMalNach> Nur mir ist das bei Flash aufgefallen, weil flash lässt sich nicht installieren
<FrageMalNach> Wenn ihr mir den Link geben würdet, wo ich den Fehlercode reinpacken kann, könnte ich euch mal die Meldung zeigen
<LupusE> google nach pastebin
<FrageMalNach> http://pastebin.com/wpnFebTP
<FrageMalNach> Ich war lange nicht mehr am Rechner, habe gestartet, und Ubuntu aktualisiert auf die 11.10 (ode 11.11 keine ahnung) Und jetzt kommt ständig der fehler
<apollo13> apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-downloader
<FrageMalNach> Und dann versuchen
<FrageMalNach> nochmal ganz normal über center zu installiereN?
<apollo13> neuinstallation wird nix ändern wenn das installer paket putt ist
<FrageMalNach> Ja, also was tun?
<apollo13> nix, flash braucht man eh nicht
<FrageMalNach> youtube?!
<apollo13> braucht kein flash
<FrageMalNach> Warum spielt er dann die Videos nicht ab, und sagt ich brauch flash?
<apollo13> weil du ihm nicht gesagt hast dass du kein flash verwenden willst?
<FrageMalNach> Und wie teil ich ihm das mit?
<apollo13> kA guck nach wie man youtube auf html5 umstellt
<FrageMalNach> -.-
<FrageMalNach> seht ihr leute, das ist der Grund warum viele Windows kaufen ;)
<FrageMalNach> Das werd ich mir auch wieder drauf hauen. Danke apollo13
<FrageMalNach> Bis dann !
<apollo13> junge junge es ist samstag früh, selbst nach html5 und youtube zu googlen wird doch nicht zu viel verlangt sein…
<koegs> vernünftig bei seinem problem zu helfen war wohl auch zu viel verlangt
<micsch> moin
<apollo13> koegs: ich seh keinen sinnvolleren weg als derweil ohne flash auszukommen bis canonical ihre repos fixt
<koegs> anstatt mir das zu sagen, hätte demjenigen diese aussage wesentlich besser geholfen
<joschi> sieht eher nach veralteten paket indizes aus. ein apt-get update && apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-downloader hätte das vermutlich gefixed
<jokrebel> Hi
<eni23> hallo zusammen. ich habe ein problem mit bluetooth.(11.10 32bit) ich seh zwar das icon in der statusleiste doch wenn ich es aktivieren will verliere ich nur den wlan-empfang. lsusb und hciconfig zeigen mir gar keine bluetooth-geräte an, aber da muss eines sein..
<k1l_> ist das nen usb bluetooth dongle?
<eni23> nein internes usb von einem notebook
<eni23> eeh ich meine bluetooh
<k1l_> dann gib mal lspci ein
<eni23> da is auch nix bluetooth-mässiges. nur bei lsusb dieses könnte es sein:
<eni23> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0a5c:21e3 Broadcom Corp. willst du alles gepastet haben?
<jokrebel> .oO( sind da nicht manche Laptops etwas hakelig von wegen nem internen (HW oder BIOS) Schalter zwischen WLAN und BT? )
<jokrebel> ,paste? eni23: 
<shetlandpony> eni23: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<eni23> ja w
<eni23> jokrebel: ja wenn ich mit der gerätetaste wlan aktivieren will ist sowhol das wlan als auch das bluettoh gerät nicht mehr aktiv
<eni23> im bios kann ich genau 3 sachen einstellen wlan und bluetooth h
<eni23> gehören leider nicht dazu
<eni23> ich müsste irgendwie herausfinden was für wlan und bloetooth-geräte ich genau habe..
<Frickelpit> probier mal lspci -nn
<Frickelpit> bzw lspci -nnk
<clif> hallöchen zusammen
<eni23> Frickelpit: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513088/
<clif> gibt es ein metapaket, das man deinstallieren muss um "alle" desktop komponenten zu deinstallieren?
<eni23> hier noch mit -nnk: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513090/
<k1l_> clif: ubuntu-desktop
<eni23> clif: ich würde sudo-apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop probieren
<eni23> clif:a ber wieso sowas?
<clif> eni23: des wird nur nen fileserver
<clif> ich wollte ubuntu server nehmen aber das ist beim install abgestorben
<eni23> clif: nimm debian! wirklich!
<clif> nu isses drauf ;)
<k1l_> clif: man könnte auch untersuchen, warum die installation nicht geklappt hat. aber du kannst auch einfach die desktop pakete entfernen und die server kernel installieren
<eni23> wenn du ein ubuntu server nicht gut konfiguriert hast kann der bis zu 50% mer leistung/stom verbraten als ein schlankes debian. sowas merkst du mit der zeit an der stromrechnung
<clif> k1l_: nuja nach dem 3 x  der kernel eine exception geworfen hat ;) hatte ich keine lust mehr
<k1l_> eni23: das ist ja mal bulllshit!
<eni23> k1l_ nein. beispiel onobox mysql vom ubuntu lts server braucht einfach in meiner config 120mb ram und ein selbstkompiliertes auf debian nur etwa 70. von den zangen hintergrunddiensten bei ubuntu ganz zu schweigen. wenn der nicht in einem rechenzentrum steht sondern 24/7 bei dir im keller machst du dir mit den jahren gedanken über sowas
<eni23> mehr cpu-zeit=der cpu braucht mehr watt vom netzteil = die kiste zieht mehr strom vom netz. sowas ist messbar alter
<k1l_> eni23: du verlgeichst äpfel und birnen!(selbst kompiliert vs. paket) und vom ram verbrauch auf den stromverbrauch rückschlüsse zu ziehen ist sowieso humbuk. 
<k1l_> eni23: glaub mir, vom strom verbrauch musst du mir nichts vorrechnen. im offtopic zeig ich dir gerne mal mein setup, wenn du bedarf hast.
<eni23> k1l_ ein wenig vielleicht schon. aber ich habe den vergleich von debian, redhat und ubuntu mit einem stromkostenmessgerät verglichen und ubuntu out of the box benötigt mit abstand am meisten
<k1l_> kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. 
<eni23> k1l_ im offtopic?
<bullgard4> Meine .ogg-Dateien haben fast alle unterschiedliche Bitraten: 191, 215, 207 148 152, 171 kb/s. Wie kommt das? Gibt es keine Normwerte dafür?
<ZeroMC> ogg hat immer dynamische bitraten
<bullgard4> ZeroMC: hä? Was ist der Aussagewert Deiner Mitteilung?
<clif1> hmmm
<ZeroMC> bullgard4: die Spezifikationen von Ogg Vorbis sehen keine konstante Bitrate vor, sondern nur variable Bitraten.
<ZeroMC> Deswegen ist es die norm, dass die bitrate immer anders ist
<ZeroMC> ;)
<bullgard4> ZeroMC: Warum sehen sie keine konstanten Vorzugswerte vor?
<ZeroMC> ich vermute mal u.a. deswegen (Zitat wikipedia) "Das Verfahren hat sich in den meisten Bereichen durchgesetzt, da es eine höhere Qualität bei insgesamt geringerem Speicherplatzverbrauch bietet als die Kompression mit einer konstanten Bitrate."
<jokrebel> wie mach ich aus einer xx.iso.torrent eine brennbare iso?
<bullgard4> ZeroMC: Ich glaube, Dein Zitat führt mich in die richtige Richtung. --  Danke!
<ZeroMC> np
<grossing> jokrebel, erst mal herunterladen? mit der .torrent wird sowas wie transmission gefüttert und das lädt dann herunter falls verfügbar. Außer da ist was völlig daneben mit der Datei
<jokrebel> grossing: Das ist erledigt. Transmission sagt 100% heruntergeladen.
<MarkusH> jokrebel: dann hat transmission die .iso datei irgendwo gespeichert
<grossing> Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften. Da steht wo die Datei liegt
<jokrebel> *facepalm* - wenn man die .torrent natürlich in ein Unterverzeichnis legt. Doof das.
<Clif> hmmm irgendwie bekomm ich den SMB  unter win nicht angezeigt :(
<bullgard4> "irgendwie" ist keine exakte Beschreibung.
<Clif> bullgard4:  windows zeigts nicht an :) ich komm nur drauf wenn ich über \\ip gehe
<bekks> Clif: Also zeigt Windows es an.
<k1l_> Clif: dann frag mal die windows jungs, wie das da genau ausieht mit netzwerk einstellungen etc.
<Clif> ne unter linux wirds in der arbeitsgrupe auch nicht angezeigt wirds ja auch n
<Clif> habsch grad gesehen -.-
<Clif> also streicht ds windows raus :-/
<k1l_> samba am server neugestartet?
<Clif> mehrfach
<Clif> wollt grad testparm auf ubuntuusers paste pasten aber da gehts captcha nicht
<bekks> Dann nimm einen der anderen Paste-Dienste.
<Clif> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404312/
<Clif> ging wieder :
<bekks> Warum setzt man security = server ?
<Clif> war nen versuch
<bekks> ein versuch um was zu erreichen?
<Clif> gute frage nächste frage :)
<DirtyRodriguez> tach
<DirtyRodriguez> ich hab da mal ein kleines problem und zwar hab ubuntu 11.4 auf nen usb stick installiert  (leider is der jetzt foll ^^) kan ich als installations ziel für ein .deb irgentwie einen pfad zu nem andern laufwerk angeben ?
<Frickelpit> DirtyRodriguez: nö aber du könntest mal etwas aufräumen z.b.
<Frickelpit> apts cache säubern
<DirtyRodriguez> hab ich schon gemacht ^^
<DirtyRodriguez> ein .deb entpacken und ohne installation starten geht wol auch nicht so einfach oder ?
<bekks> Ist sinnfrei.
<DirtyRodriguez> ok dan hab ich ein problem :D
<Frickelpit> wie groß ist der stick?
<DirtyRodriguez> 4 gb allso gerade die grundinstallation hat drauf gepasst 
<bekks> Da passt wesentlich mehr drauf.
<DirtyRodriguez> allso ich habe die installation und sonst nix und habe noch 131,1 mb frei (und is doch nur 3 gb groß wie ich gerade sehe )
<bekks> Es gibt keine 3GB Sticks :)
<ppq> bekks: schön wärs. hersteller von usbsticks machen sich seit ein paar jahren die allgemeine einheitenverwirrung (1000 vs. 1024, si vs. binär) zunutze und verkaufen sticks mit 3xxxmb als 4gb
<DirtyRodriguez> ok dan hab ich das >>3G<< hinter meinem stick falsch interpretiert sory aber is ja egal 
<ppq> technisch spräche schon lange nichts mehr gegen sticks mit 5gb, 10gb oder 20gb
<ppq> ok, wird offtopic
<micha_> Hallo, ich habe ein echtes Problem: ein Meßinterface (CMA Eurolab) bringt natürlich keine Linux-Treiber mit. Aber leider läßt es sich auch nicht in VirtualBox starten. Dort bekomme ich die Meldung: Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device. (Error: VERR_READ_ERROR). Fehlercode: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)   Interface: IConsole {515e8e8d-f932-4d8e-9f32-79a52aead882} ,,
<micha_> hat jemand von Euch noch eine Idee???
<jokrebel> micha_: Vielleicht ein Virtualbox-Version die noch keine USB-Unterstützung hat? <nur-ins-blaue-geraten>
<micha_> hm, und dann?
<micha_> denn das Messinterface wird ja über usb betrieben..
<jokrebel> micha_: solltest Du eine ältere Open-Sorce-Edition von VirtualBox haben geht dann halt nichts was über USB dranhängt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virtualbox
<micha_> ach sooo, nein,nein, ich nutze eine ganz aktuelle Version
<jokrebel> micha_: was sagt denn "lsusb" zu Deinem Interface? Vielleicht lässt sich ja über die ID was finden. (Oder jemanden der schon ne Lösung dafür hat)
<micha_> nicht wirklich viel: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1126:0003 
<jokrebel> micha_: Über diese ID lässt sich tatsächlich nicht viel finden. Ist das was recht exotisches und/oder furchtbar neues?
<micha_> naja, eher exotisch: ein Messinterface für den Physikunterricht. Mann kann da Temperatur, spannung usw. messen 
<micha_> leider gibt es nur windos Unterstützung :-(
<jokrebel> micha_: Mit etwas Glück klappt es ja sogar mittels Wine…
<micha_> hab ich leider schon ausprobiert :-(
<jokrebel> Welche Virtualbox-Version benutzt Du denn?
<jokrebel> micha_: Und ggf. kann Dir ja vielleicht jemand in #vboxger oder wenigstens in #vbox weiterhelfen.
<micha_> 4.0.12 und 4.1.6
<micha_> oh, #vboxger oder wenigstens in #vbox kannte ich noch gar nicht, danke!
<jokrebel> micha_: OSE oder PUEL-Version?
<jokrebel> micha_: Und eigentlich hat das recht wenig mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun.
<micha_> ich nutze die PUEL Version
<Fuchs> micha_: Tipp:  /msg alis help list
<micha_> ok, sorry, ich glaube  #vboxger oder wenigstens in #vbox waren sehr gute Tipps Danke!
<waterstorm> brauche ich um bei kubuntu 11.10 diese low-fat-settings zu aktivieren, noch ein extra paket?
<waterstorm> oder wie kann ich die low-fat-settings aktivieren?
<bekks> Was sind "low-fat-settings"?
<jokrebel> wollt ich auch grad fragen…
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Oneiric_Ocelot#Low-Fat-Settings
<waterstorm> k1l_: danke...
<k1l_> manchmal loht sich eine kleine $suchmaschinen suche
<waterstorm> k1l_: hatte ich vergessen,sorry!
<jokrebel> k1l_: Aber warum immer für andere nach Sachen suchen die einen selber grad perephär tangieren?
<k1l_> das reduziert aber schon einiges 
<UE-> Hi, habe ein kleines Prob mit KMail. Ich habe einen Sound "Sie haben Post" beim Empfang einer Mail. Es wird ab nur "Sie.." abgespielt. Dann wird abgebrochen. Das Soundfile ist OK.
<apollo13> UE-: möglicherweise spielt KMail absichtlich nur einen kurzen teil davon ab
<UE-> Habe jetzt gerade mal versucht eine mp3 anstatt einer wav Datei zu nehmen. Die wird ganz abgespielt.
<UE-> Dann muss bleibt mir nicht anderes übrig als die Datei umzuwandeln.
<tasse> hallo leute! kennt einer eine Konsolenanwendung die mir PDF zu EPUB wandelt
<duelle> Hallo, bei der Verwendung von Flash-Inhalten auf Webseiten kommt es öfter bei mir zum X-crash (und einer NVRM Xid:31 Fehlermeldung im kern.log). Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden ob nun Flash oder der NVidia-Treiber die Ursache des Problems sind?
<bekks> Installier eine andere Flash Version.
<bekks> Dann weisst Du, was schuld ist :)
<duelle> bekks: Wäre ja gern auf die sevenmachines-Version zurückgegangen (die hat super funktioniert). Aber gibts seit adobe selbst eine 64bit version rausgegeben hat nicht mehr :( Kannst du mir eine Version empfehlen, die als stabil bekannt ist?
<k1l_> duelle: kennst du den schon? ansonsten wühl dich da mal durch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163786
<bekks> Nö. Es ging auch nur darum, einfach eine andere, als die derzeit installierte zu verwenden.
<bekks> Hier funktioniert Flash nämlich vollständig stabil und einwandfrei.
<duelle> k1l_: Ja den habe ich schon mal gelesen. Die "Symptome" waren ähnlich aber niemand hatte die Xid: 31. Habe aber auch noch nirgends finden können, was diese Xid bedeutet :(  Falls das mit einer anderen Flash-Version nicht gehen sollte muss ich mal versuchen die Hardware zu tauschen (defekte Hardware war zumindest bei denen gelegentlich das Problem für die Xid-Fehler).
<duelle> bekks: Okay, dann versuche ich es mal mit einer älteren Variante.
<bekks> duelle: Nimm einfach mal einen 10er zB.
<duelle> bekks: Am besten direkt von Adobe oder über den Ubuntu-Software-Manager?
<bekks> NAtürlich nicht direkt von Adobe, weil Du dann Gefahr läufst, Dir dein System zu zerschiessen, wenn Du etwas an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installierst.
<duelle> Bekomme ich da überhaupt noch eine 10er Version? In den repos scheinen nur noch 11er zu sein.
<pog> ist es beim Thinderbird normal, dass man im Mails selbst, oben nie die volle Adresse sieht, und z.B. klaus mueller statt klaus.mueller@gmx.de, ich finde das recht unangenehm. selbst wenn man Mail kopieren sagt, sieht man nie die eigentliche Adresse. 
<k1l_> ja ist normal. 
<k1l_> macht er aber nur bei usern, die in deinem kontaktbuch sind iirc
<Harmageddon> Hi! Irgendwie spielen meine Systemsounds gerade verrückt (Ubuntu 11.10). Zum einen wird der Willkommen-Sound beim Login nicht mehr abgespielt und zum anderen wird jedes Mal, wenn eigentlich der Hinweissound abgespielt werden sollte, stattdessen mein Bildschirm für ein paar Sekunden um einiges dunkler (nicht schwarz, das Bild ist noch da, aber deutlich dunkler und der Kontrast stimmt auch nicht).
<duelle> bekks: Wo bekomme ich denn noch eine alte Flashversion her, die ich über die Paketverwaltung installieren kann? Im normalen Repository gibts scheinbar nur noch 11-er Versionen-
<bekks> duelle: Kannst du mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a nopasten?
<duelle> bekks: http://pastebin.com/8z18A5RR
<pog> ein Kollege von mir hat eben das 10.04 installiert, laeuft aber recht schlecht. Kann es sein, dass Pulseaudio blockiert?
<pog> abgesehen davon hab ich gesehen, dass beim Browser einige GTK-Gnash Prozesse liefen, die die Maschine zu macht.
<bekks> pog: "läuft recht schlecht" heisst was genau?
<pog> ich selbst arbeite mit alten Maschinen, die aber viel flotter laufen.
<pog> kann doch irgendwie nicht sein, dass man nur ein ruckelndes youtube-Video hinbekommt.
<pog> (wo ich 10 und  mehr youtube-Tabs problemlos haben kann)
<bekks> Doch. JE nach verwendeter Hardware ist das gut möglich.
<pog> amd 2800, aber 2,2GB ram
<pog> wobei nur 500MB gebraucht werden.
<bekks> Wie kriegt man denn 2.2GB RAM verbaut?
<bekks> Und was für eine Grafikkarte ist das? Mit welchem Treiber?
<pog> das fand ich auch komisch.
<bekks> Dann hätte ich gerne mal die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a; free -m und lspci :)
<pog> Grafik hab ich nicht genau angeschaut, mir fiel auf, dass pulseaudio lief
<bekks> Pulseaudio macht hier genau gar kene Probleme, und auch auf keinen anderen meiner Maschinen.
<pog> das ist jetzt schade, hab den Computer leider nicht hier.
<pog> gut zu wissen.
<pog> grafik koennte schon noch blockieren, muss das ansehen.
<bekks> "köntte noch blockieren" soll was bedeuten?
<pog> ich hatte mal was falsches installiert, und dann merkte ich, dass der REchner heiss wurde, ev. muss dann die CPU mehr als noetig rechnen.
<pog> es war einfach auffallend, wie langsam die Maschine i.a. lief. 
<bekks> Klingt nach ziemlichem Quatsch.
<bekks> Schau einfach nach was Programme wie htop und free -m zur Auslastung der Maschine sagen.
<pog> o.k. ich werde das mal austesten, thanks
<bekks> "langsam" bedeutet nämlich nicht "blockiert" (was "da geht nichts mehr, weil blockiert, nicht mal mehr booten geht noch). "langsam" kann als Ursache auch einfach Dinge wie eine alte Festplatte, ein stark fragmentiertes Dateisystem, etc. haben.
<mayo> jop, hab einen 19 zoll lcd screen der nicht mehr angeht. blinken nur noch die leds und computer erkennen ihn richtig. es ist wohl nicht nur das rücklicht sondern mehr kaputt. beim auseinandernehmen sieht man am netzteil, dass bis auf 1-2 Elkos alle Kondensatoren gebläht sind. 2-3 sind oben undicht also braun. soll ich die elkos austauschen oder lohnt der versuch nicht?
<mayo> wegschmeißen oder ebay?
<k1l_> ,ot? mayo 
<shetlandpony> mayo: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bekks> WAS genau hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun? Und WARUM begibst Du Dich bei so einer Ahnungslosigkeit u.U. in Lebensgefahr?
<mayo> hups
<mayo> wollte in den offtopic channel
<mayo> versehen
<mayo> tut mir leid wirklich
<dreamon> mayo, ja das lohnt sich meist
<bekks> ,ot? dreamon 
<shetlandpony> dreamon: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel> cu
<GeForce64bitkapu> Hey Leute. Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Sofortnachrichten- und VoIP-Konten. (E-Mail Symbole oben) Ich versuche in MSN reinzugehen, aber der verbindet sich nicht.
<GeForce64bitkapu> Der lädt, und lädt
<bullgard4> GeForce64bitkapu: Welche Ubuntu-Version und welches VoIP-Programm verwendest Du?
<GeForce64bitkapu> bullgard4: 11.10 (Das neuste) , und .. ich weiß nicht wie das heißt: Ev...
<GeForce64bitkapu> Das Standart programm
<sysdef> ,standart? GeForce64bitkapu 
<shetlandpony> GeForce64bitkapu, standart ist http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<GeForce64bitkapu> Emphaty
<GeForce64bitkapu> Empathy oder keine so
<GeForce64bitkapu> oder keine ahnung*
<k1l_> ,empathy? GeForce64bitkapu 
<shetlandpony> GeForce64bitkapu, Empathy ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Empathy
<k1l_> schau mal in die wiki seite, aber ich glaube msn-video chat geht nicht
<GeForce64bitkapu> Bei mir geht aber nichtmal MSN
<GeForce64bitkapu> Er lädt nur und lädt
<GeForce64bitkapu> und kommt zu nichts
<dAnjou> GeForce64bitkapu: nur ne kleine info: je präziser deine infos sind, desto effektiver können wir helfen ... "oder keine ahnung" ist also nicht grad zu deinem besten
<GeForce64bitkapu> Ich denke dAnjou welches Programm ich benutze haben wir schon geklärt. Somit fällt das "Keine ahnung" weg ;)
<GeForce64bitkapu> Sobald ich mich einloggen möchte, Dreht sich der wunderschöne kreis und hört nicht auf.
<GeForce64bitkapu> Noch detailierter? ;D
<k1l_> GeForce64bitkapu: schau in den artikel was da steht. ich nutze empathy nicht. ansonsten konkrete fehlermeldungen? starte empathy mal aus nem terminal und schau was er sagt?
<k1l_> GeForce64bitkapu: wenn msn netzwerkprobleme hat kann das ja auch auftreteten
<GeForce64bitkapu> k1l_:  Darf ich fragen was du benutzt? Eine Alternative?
<k1l_> msn nutze ich gar nicht.
<dAnjou> GeForce64bitkapu: du bist ja erst mit der info rausgerückt als man dich gefragt hat ... das war auch nur ein hinweis, nichts diskutierenswertes
<GeForce64bitkapu> dAnjou:  Wohl wahr :)
<apollo13> empathy hat btw nen debug window
<GeForce64bitkapu> Naja gut, dann warte ich mal. Vielleicht liegt's wirklich an MSN
<apollo13> wo man loglevel etc einstellen kann
<apollo13> help -> debug
<GeForce64bitkapu> apollo13: Sorry, keine Ahnung davon. 
<GeForce64bitkapu> Okay.
<apollo13> dort halt den connection manager aussuchen und das loglevel umstellen
<GeForce64bitkapu> Sorry.. ?! Also ich habe das "Fehlerdiagnosefenster" geöffnet. Eine schöne, lange Liste. Links kann ich Butterfly (msn) etc, auswählen.
<apollo13> genau
<apollo13> und dort schaun was in der schönen langen liste stehen könnte was auf nen fehler hinweist
<bullgard4> GeForce64bitkapu: Bitte lesen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76948/problems-connecting-msn-with-empathy
<GeForce64bitkapu> okay ich gucke im FEHLERdiagnosefenster wo ein Fehler ist :D
<GeForce64bitkapu> bullgard4:  Danke !!
<apollo13> GeForce64bitkapu: naja dort stehen nicht nur fehler sondern halt auch massig infomeldungen etc…
<GeForce64bitkapu> Dürfte man zum abschied nochmal Werbung machen, das man eine Windows 7 Home Premium noch nie benutzt, DVD zum verkauf hat? ^^
<GeForce64bitkapu> Erwähnen*
<GeForce64bitkapu> So.
<GeForce64bitkapu> Danke für die Hilfe !
<mayo> mal ne frage: mein ubuntu geht nach dem befreien aus dem standby dann nochmal zum bildschirm sperren, ist das ein üblicher bug?
<apollo13> GeForce64bitkapu: glaubst nicht dass das definitiv der falsche channel ist um windows zeugs loszuwerden?
<bullgard4> mayo: "üböich" vielleicht nicht, aber tritt öfter auf. 
<apollo13> mayo: man kann einstellen ob der screen nachm standby gesperrt ist oder nicht wenn du das meinst
<mayo> ne ich muss dann immer 2mal passwort eingeben apollo13 bullgard4 
<bullgard4> mayo: Guck beim Bildschirmschoner nach der Fehlerursache.
<k1l_> mayo: verschlüsselt?
<mayo> k1l_: was heißt verschlüsselt?
<k1l_> mayo: ob du was verschlüsselt hast? /home, alles, container, etc
<apollo13> mayo: musst du das passwort 2 mal eingeben oder 2 mal den schirm entsperren? eg das 2. mal könnte das passwort von nem keyring sein
<mayo> 2 mal bildschirm entsperren
<mayo> apollo13: das ist ein laptop und wenn ich den netzstecker ziehe, geht er auch oft in standby obwohl der akku voll ist. dazu muss ich sagen, dass die akku led dann auch rot blinkt für 1 sekunde, das ist aber normales verhalten des laptops, nach dieser sekunde gehts dann wieder auf grün
<mayo> das war bisher nie ein problem (4 jahre)
<bullgard4> mayo: Ist der Fehler nach einem dist-update aufgetreten?
<mayo> ja das kam mit oneiric
<noggo> Hallo Leute, ein Arbeitskollege hat sich ein MacBook Pro gekauft und möchte sich Ubuntu installieren. Muss er auf was besonderes A
<noggo> achten außer die richtige CD bzw. DVD herunterzuladen?
<bullgard4> mayo: Ich bin davon überzeugt, daß Dein Fehler schon in Launchpad beschrieben ist.
<mayo> bullgard4: ich auch, aber nach diesem bug ists schwer zu suchen
<mayo> bullgard4: 1. sind es zwei bugs? 2. wonach würdest du suchen?
<bullgard4> mayo: Stimmt. --  Aber Du hast doch noch ein paar Reserven, Dich auf den 'Weg dorthin zu machen?
<bullgard4> mayo: Ich würde zuerst nach 'pm-utils' suchen.
<bullgard4> mayo: Nur ein Bug, denke ich.
<dAnjou> noggo: dafür gibts auch nen wiki-artikel
<Harmageddon> Hat keiner ne Idee wie ich meine Sounds wieder zum laufen kriege?
<bullgard4> Harmageddon: Hamageddon: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !players and !mp3.
<bekks> Harmageddon: Wurde Dir gerade in #ubuntu gesagt ;)
<Harmageddon> oookay...
<Harmageddon> wie das?
<bekks> Wie was?
<Harmageddon> woher wissen die im #ubuntu -channel, was ich hier frage?
<Harmageddon> :?
<bekks> Du hast DORT gefragt...
<bekks> Und WIR haben es mitgelesen, weil wir auch DORT mitlesen...
<Harmageddon> was zum...
<grossing> hihi
<Harmageddon> ich bin da nicht mal drin
<Harmageddon> wtf?
<bullgard4> Harmageddon: Ich erklär es Dir: Ich weiß, daß im Kanal #ubuntu ein potenter Bot existiert. Den habe ich getriggert, dann dessen Ausgabe für Dich hierher kopiert.
<Harmageddon> achso :D
<Harmageddon> danke
<bullgard4> Harmageddon: Du weißt, was ein Bot ist?
<Harmageddon> ich schau es mir mal an
<Harmageddon> klar
<mayo> danke bullgard4 
<Harmageddon> die links arbeite ich nachher mal durch, muss jetzt erstmal sportschau gucken und den derbysieg feiern :)
<Harmageddon> bis dann
<Harmageddon> bzw. bis zum nächsten Problem ;)
<seven_> hi, suche ein irssi script das ähnlich wie das pony hier auf trigger <text> info ausspuckt. gibts sowas?
<hdp> Gut möglich, such einfach mal auf der Irssi site.
<seven_> hab ich schon :(
<gandaro> hi. ist es normal, dass die Xubuntu-Benutzer veraltete Übersetzungen angezeigt bekommen?
<fbausch> gandaro: inwiefern äußert sich das "veraltet"
<gandaro> dass keine aktualisierungen für die xfce-übersetzungen kommen
<gandaro> z.b. steht auf meinem Desktop „Dateiystem“
<gandaro> obwohl das schon lange berichtigt wurde
<gandaro> upstream zumindest
<k1l_> gandaro: es ist nicht so, dass die xubuntu user ausgesperrt werden. wo da im detail der fehler sitzt kann ich nicht sagen. vlt mal auf askubuntu oder launchpad gucken/fragen ?
<gandaro> ich finde in den paketquellen auch kein übersetzungspaket, hm
<gandaro> k1l_: ich tu das mal
<gandaro> vielleicht sollte ich aber auch noch bis anfang dezember warten
<gandaro> bis dann vielleicht updates kommen
<MarkusH> gandaro: warum gerade bis anfang Dezember?
<gandaro> weil dann ein monat vergangen ist
<MarkusH> Ach so
<k1l_> stell doch ruhig mal die frage auf den genannten seiten.  sonst wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wo man da besser mal nachhaken kann.
<Harmageddon> So, da bin ich wieder
<Harmageddon> Die Links sind durchgearbeitet, aber immer noch keine Systemsounds...
<Harmageddon> Die normale Tonwiedergabe funktioniert einwandfrei und wenn ich eine Gastsitzung starte, gehen dort auch die Systemsounds, nur anscheinend bei meinem Benutzerkonto nicht.
<Red-Bull> nabend
<Red-Bull> habn ubuntu 11.10 64bit mit hurriance electric ipv6 tunnel.. problem is irgendwie das ping6 ipv6.google.com erst nach paar sekunden nen reply liefert.. wenn jm mich pint eben so
<Red-Bull> MTU is 1480 und auch mit 1280 kein unterschied
<apollo13> a) steht der tunnel zu dem zeitpunkt schon, b) was sagt tcpdump?
<apollo13> c) was passiert wenn du die ip statt dem dns name pingst
<Red-Bull> a) he-ipv6 dev is up B) noch austehend c) macht keinen unterschied
<Red-Bull> apollo13: hast noch ne idee?
<apollo13> b) was sagt tcpdump?
<Red-Bull> mom
<apollo13> am besten etwas ala tcpdump -i any host ipv6.google.com
<apollo13> und dann halt nen ping starten und schauen ob das paket richtig weggeschickt wird etc… und wann die erste antwort kommt
<Red-Bull> tcpdump -i he-ipv6
<Red-Bull> tcpdump: WARNING: he-ipv6: no IPv4 address assigned
<Red-Bull> kann der überhaupt mit v6? ;D
<apollo13> ähm ja du solltest das zeugs richtig eintippen
<Red-Bull> wieso? wie denn?
<Red-Bull> listening on he-ipv6, link-type RAW (Raw IP), capture size 65535 bytes
<Red-Bull> aber kommt nix
<Red-Bull> ah
<Red-Bull> da 
<Red-Bull> listening on he-ipv6, link-type RAW (Raw IP), capture size 65535 bytes
<Red-Bull> 21:03:29.949931 IP6 ipv6.x86.be > fra07s07-in-x67.1e100.net: ICMP6, echo request, seq 10, length 64
<Red-Bull> 21:03:29.961633 IP6 fra07s07-in-x67.1e100.net > ipv6.x86.be: ICMP6, echo reply, seq 10, length 64
<Red-Bull> erst als ping6 auch reply geliefert hat
<apollo13> <Red-Bull> tcpdump -i he-ipv6 <-- das ist sicher falsch
<apollo13> außerdem will ich seq1 sehen
<Red-Bull> wieso das is doch das ipv6 iface
<Red-Bull> wie müsste es denn richtig aussehn?
<apollo13> falsch ist es nicht, aber nicht das was ich sehen will
<Red-Bull> was denn
<apollo13>  tcpdump -i any host ipv6.google.com 
<Red-Bull> ok mom
<apollo13> in nen pastebin mit seq 1
<apollo13> und following bis es geht
<apollo13> nicht dass da was über die falschen interfaces geht
<Red-Bull> http://pastebin.com/q2RjyQgP
<Red-Bull> seq 1 gibts net
<apollo13> gut, da kannst maximal in den logfiles gucken ob der wo nen error wirft und dann den tunnelbetreiber anjammern
<apollo13> x86.be bist du?
<Red-Bull> ipv6.x86.be
<Red-Bull> jo
<apollo13> hmm für was nen tunnel, ordentliche hoster bieten natives ipv6
<Red-Bull> ist @ home ;)
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> Red-Bull: auf jeden fall wissen wir dass die pakete ansich korrekt rausgehen und nix über die leitung zurückkommt, da kannst du eher weniger machen denk ich
<Red-Bull> hm.. aber das kann doch nicht sein das die nen prob haben..
<Red-Bull> die sind doch so groß
<Red-Bull> http://tunnelbroker.net/ is das
 * grossing bevurzugt nen Sixxt- Tunnel :-)
<apollo13> <Red-Bull> die sind doch so groß <-- nicht nen ernsthaftes argument oder?
<apollo13> btw zwischen 9 und 13 verschmeißt dein kernel scheinbar auch ein paar pakete
<apollo13> -> logfiles durchwühlen
<Red-Bull> versteh das net wieso das nich geht..
<apollo13> wie gesagt: logfiles angucken und ein paar tests auspacken, mtu sollte im normalfall wirklich nicht das problem sein
<apollo13> gerade nicht bei ipv6
<Red-Bull> scheint am router gelegen zu haben
<Red-Bull> wenn ich direkt am modem bin gehts
<Red-Bull> :)
<Red-Bull> thx trotzdem apollo13
<Red-Bull> cu
<PeterPaulPanter> hiho alle beieinander :p
<FUZxxl> PeterPaulPanter:  hohi PeterPaulPanter!
<coldjack> Ist gnome-online-accounts unter gnome 2 noch nicht möglich?
<apollo13> nicht nur noch nicht, das wird nie gehen
<coldjack> okay =)
<coldjack> dankeschön
<apollo13> gnome3 installieren ;)
<coldjack> mhm, never change a running system=)
<coldjack> hab noch ubuntu 10.10 am netbook am laufen
<coldjack> und es laeuft alles gut, habe gerade eben mal nur mint angetestet und da ist mir die neue funktion nur aufgefallen
<apollo13> lass die finger von mint ;)
<coldjack> ja ne, habs auch nur kurz angeschaut ;) Wie gesagt es laeuft ja alles unter ubuntu 10.10. Aber ich will mir naechstes Jahr eh neuen Rechner kaufen. Aber ich sag nicht welchen, da bekommt man hier im ubuntu channel nur buuuuh rufe;)
<coldjack> Da kann ich dann mal 11.10 testen;)
<bergmann> hi! Seit dem Upgrade auf Ubuntu 11.10 funktioniert mein hp-Drucker (710 C) nicht mehr...kann mir wer damit helfen? :-)
<bergmann> wenn ich den Drucker rein- und rausstecke ändert sich bei #lsusb nur folgende Zeile: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0461:0377 Primax Electronics, Ltd Medion MD 5345 Scanner
<bergmann> ...Quatsch, sorry, diese Zeile: Bus 005 Device 004: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port
<sysdef> hallo Erhard, hast du dir mal http://localhost:631/ angeschaut?
<bergmann> der Drucker wird als Parallel Port "erkannt"
<sysdef> Parallel Port? :o
<bergmann> ja...
<bergmann> wenn ich cups config probiere, wird kein Drucker gefunden
<bergmann> und das Ubuntu Systemmenü (also wo man den Drucker hinzufügt) erkennt auch einen Parallel Port - und meckert nichtmal, wenn ich den als meinen Drucker einrichte
<bergmann> nur Drucken funktioniert nicht...
<bergmann> Das Ding ist ja: Unter 11.04 funktionierte das Ding noch perfekt - erst seit dem Upgrade läuft nichts mehr...
<bergmann> dazu kommt noch: auf meinem Netbook ist auch 11.10 installiert. da wird der Drucker auch als "Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port" erkannt - aber unter Windows 7 funktioniert er
<sysdef> bergmann: das windows aus afrika, redmond und nuernberg installiert man am bessten neu
<bergmann> suse hab ich nicht installiert ;-)
<sysdef> bei allen drei das gleiche ;)
<sysdef> oder nehm halt was anstaendiges ;p
<bergmann> hm...aber 11.04 lief ja noch - also vom Drucker her
<bergmann> es läuft ja alles
<bergmann> ich mag ja sogar unity!
<bergmann> nur Drucken können wäre schön
<bergmann> ;-)
<bergmann> was wäre denn für dich "anständig" ;-)
<sysdef> darf ich hier nicht sagen ;p
<bergmann> oha ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-27
<bergmann> ähm, angenommen, ich wollte mein CUPS direkt konfigurieren - also über localhost:631, aber jedes mal, wenn ich das Passwort eingebe, kriege ich einen Fehler (obwohl es stimmt) - wo kann der Fehler liegen?
<bergmann> (ich bin sowohl in der Gruppe lp als auch lpadmin)
<vectory> kommt drauf an, welchen fehler du kriegst :'D
<vectory> bergmann
<vectory> ne fehlermeldung wäre hilfreich
<bergmann> naja...an sich ja keinen...das ist auch mein Problem...das Passwort wird scheinbar sogar akzeptiert - Firefox bietete mir an, es zu speichern
<bergmann> aber direkt danach kommt der Login-Prompt nochmal
<bergmann> sowohl bei root/passwort als auch bei $user/passwort
<vectory> naja, dann wird vielleicht keine richtige session gestartet, sonder du wirst direkt wieder ausgelogt, weil du das so mit cups nicht machen sollst
<bergmann> hm..ok
<vectory> die frage ist, ob du einen guten grund dafür hast das "direkt" zu machne (?) und ob du weißt wie
<vectory> genau kann ich dir da leider nicht helfen
<bergmann> ich hab  einen Drucker (hp 710 C) über einen USB/Parallel-Adapter angeschlossen
<vectory> weil ich hab brother drucker treiber paket installiert und alles funzt :D
<bergmann> und seit dem 11.10 Update erkennt lsusb nur noch den Adapter
<bergmann> und das Ubuntu Drucker-Einrichtungsteil erkennt ihn irgendwie nicht so richtig...
<vectory> mit dem ansatz kann man vielleicht was anfangen
<vectory> ich aber nicht :X
<bergmann> ;-)
<Sk1d> Hey
<Sk1d> da ich irgendwie keinen Channel für die C gefunden habe frag ich mal hier: Weis einer von euch ob "if" eine bibliotheksfunktion ist oder nicht?
<vectory> ja: nein
<vectory> es gibt einen c channel ##c vllt
<vectory> Sk1d: ^
<vectory> hat auch nix mit ubuntu zu tun
<Sk1d> jo hab ich gefunden war für mich über die channelliste net einsehbar da ich net gestriert war
<Fuchs> die Kanalliste ist so oder so der falsche Weg
<Fuchs> /msg alis help list
<vectory> Fuchs: selbst das wird mit suchwort '*C*' doch schwer ;)
<Fuchs> man kann nach Topic suchen
<Fuchs> man kann die mindestanzahl Nutzer setzen, und der zweite * ist hirnrissig, das sollte man einschraenken
<curlysue> Guten Morgen
<curlysue> versuche grade ein System, das per Upgrade zu 11.10 wurde und die ganze Zeit gdm benutzte, händisch auf lightdm umzustellen
<curlysue> leider klappt per update-rc.d lightdm defaults der start des login-managers beim Booten nicht. 
<curlysue> Muss immer aus der konsole ein lightdm start eingeben. Dann krieg ich s hin.
<curlysue> hat da jmd. Tipps
<curlysue> ?
<derGrauhaarige> ./list
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel_> hi
<tobago> ich lasse auf meinem multimedia-pc (ubuntu) musik laufen, aber er schläft immer nach einer gewissen zeit ein, weil ja außer dem totem player nix mehr passiert und dann is natürlich musik aus. kann ich das einschlafen wegkonfigurieren?
<seven_> energie-einstellungen ?
<micsch> moin
<jokrebel_> tobago: Über die Energieoptionen bzw. Bildschirmschoner-Einstellung sollte das regelbar sein.
<Minipluto> hiho, da gibt es doch alle paar Boots einen Dateisystemcheck. Bei mir wird da manchmal so etwas wie (sinngemäß) z.B. „0,4% unzusammenhängend“ angezeigt. Bezieht sich das auch Fragmentierung oder weist das auf einen möglichen Defekt hin?
<dadrc> Fragmentierung
<Minipluto> dadrc: ok, danke
<abadd0n> shalom. ich habe ein kleines problem mit dem sound: es kommt keiner. :-) habe schon diverse versuche unternommen.
<abadd0n> http://kthx.de/~abadd0n/tmp/audioscreenshot.png
<abadd0n> http://kthx.de/~abadd0n/tmp/audioscreenshot2.png
<abadd0n> die frage ist nun: warum wird nur die dummy-ausgabe angezeigt bzw. warum scheint pulse nicht zu funktionieren?
<abadd0n> wie könnte ich weiter nach einem fehler suchen? kann mir da jemand helfen?
<KnechtR> wie klopp ich am besten die aktualisierung des motd weg? /etc/update-motd.d wird ja ständig aufgerufen
<bekks> Und warum stört das?
<bekks> Und /etc/update-motd.d ist ein Verzeichnis.
<bullgard4> Welchen Parameterwert sollte ich für »x«in '~$oggenc -b x test.wav' eingeben, wenn test.wav die Parameter signed 16 bit 48000 Hz, stereo hat?
<Minze1> Wieso variert die Dateigröße zwischen /home/"username" und von der wenn ich manuell alle dateien im /home-ordner markiere.
<KnechtR> bekks, ist ein verzeichnis?? ach. soso
<bekks> Minze1: weil du wahrscheinlich nicht versteckte ordner anzeigst und damit nicht auswählst.
<KnechtR> waaaahnsinn
<bullgard4> Minze1: Welche Programme nimmst Du zum Ermitteln der Dateigröße?
<Minze1> den normalen gnome-eigenschaften tag
<Minze1> tab
<abadd0n> Minze1: evtl. versteckte dateien? versuche es im terminal mal mit diesem befehl: du -h --max-depth=1
<Minze1> und versteckte sachen dürften doch per strg-h angezeigt werden?
<abadd0n> eigentlich ja
<Minze1> es sei den sie werden nicht für unterordner übernommen
<stiopi> wie aktiviere ich den wlan button in ubuntu beim notebook m amilo 7400?
<bullgard4> keine GEduld!
<jokrebel_> und Google kennt er wohl auch nicht.
<Minze1> mal gefragt, würde der befehl ausreichen um auch wirklich alle dateien im /home abzusichern "tar -cvzf username.tgz username"
<Minze1> oder überseh ich da was?
<LetoThe2nd> Minze1: er tut, er funktioniert aber nicht aus einem laufenden (ubuntu-)system heraus.
<Minze1> also per live-cd, was solls ;)
<Minze1> oder genügt die shell-session dafür?
<LetoThe2nd> Minze1: gib du mir lsb_release -a, und ich sag dir ob es funktioniert :)
<Minze1> einen moment.
<LetoThe2nd> Minze1: pastebin bitte. danke.
<Minze1> muss mich erst auf den betreffenden rechner einloggen.
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, wenn ich auf einer live xubuntu cd bereits einen Swapbreich habe (ramzswap0), dieser aber nicht ausreicht, ist es dann ausreichend via mkswap und swapon einen neuen zu erstellen? Wird der zweite Swapbereich dann genutzt sobald der erste voll ist?
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: _wann_ er genutzt wird kann ich gerade nicht beurteilen, nach swapon wird er auf jeden fall genutzt wenn der kernel der ansicht ist ihn zu brauchen.
<Minze1> ubuntu 10.10
<superhonk> LetoThe2nd: Das heißt ich kann mehre Swap Bereiche gleichzeitig einrichten?
<LetoThe2nd> Minze1: ich hätts schon gern komplett. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> superhonk: ja.
<superhonk> LetoThe2nd: Danke!
<Minze1> ubuntu-ubuntu.10.10-10.10-maverick
<Minze1> mehr ist dort nicht :)
<bullgard4> Minze1: "[13:26]	<Minze>	wieso zeigt mir ubuntu bei den eigenschaften des "home"-ordners eine andere größe an, als wenn ich manuell alles im /home-folder auswähle?" <- Wahrswcheinlich hast Du nicht alle Dateien und Verzeichnisse ausgewählt.
<LetoThe2nd> Minze1: das ist zwar noch schwer übungsbedürftig. aber tendenziell gehts auch im terminal nicht.
<Minze1> bullgard4: das hat ich zuerst auch gedacht, aber durch strg-h müssten hiddenfiles mit einbezogen werden, es sei den, es werden die unterordner/dateien nicht mit einbezogen.
<Minze1> clear
<Minze1> upps.
<LetoThe2nd> ihr vergesst immer alle das gvfs. wenn überhaupt irgendwas sinnvolle daten liefert, dann du/df. ohne verfolgung von links/submounts.
<KnechtR> Minze1, es geht entgegen der aussage von LetoThe2nd sehr wohl aus dem laufenden system heraus mit tar
<KnechtR> so wie du geschrieben hast
<apollo13> Minze1: es geht entgegen der aussage von KnechtR sehr wohl nicht aus dem laufendem system
<bullgard4> Minze1: Du mußt natürlich bei Deinen Additionen auch die Unterordner und versteckten Dateien einbeziehen. --  Aber auf den Nautilus kannst Du Dich nicht immer verlassen in dieser Beziehung. Z. B. verfälschen hard- und softlinks das Ergebnis.  --  Genaue Ergebnisse liefert 'ls -al'.
<apollo13> KnechtR: sowas aus nem rennenden system ist selbstmorg
<apollo13> mord*
<LetoThe2nd> KnechtR: es geht abhängig von distribution/DE. auf einem standardubuntu mit gnome und laufendem gvfs gehts ziemlich sicher nicht :)
<LetoThe2nd> KnechtR: deswegen die frage nach lsb_release, falls sie dir aufgefallen ist ;)
<apollo13> was funktionieren kann ist lvm snapshot und dann den sichern
<LetoThe2nd> oder ein btrfs-snapshot, oder...
<manoman> wie kann ich mit "pppd" redialen? kill -1 toetet ihn direkt
<LetoThe2nd> manoman: was mir spontan einfällt, wär eine lage drüber zu benutzen und schauen ob die das automatisiert handlen kann. wvdial und konsorten eventuell.
<bullgard4> Welchen Parameterwert sollte ich für »x«in '~$oggenc -b x test.wav' eingeben, wenn test.wav die Parameter signed 16 bit 48000 Hz, stereo hat?
<apollo13> was du willst
<KnechtR> LetoThe2nd und apollo13 er wollte nur das home-verzeichnis sichern. das ist ABSOLUT unkritisch
<apollo13> KnechtR: NEIN
<KnechtR> wohl
<apollo13> es bleibt beim nein, egal wie oft du noch wohl sagst
<KnechtR> immer einmal mehr wohl als du nein
<KnechtR> du musst dumm sein, wenn es bei dir nicht klappt
<k1l_> KnechtR: wenn du nur stänkern willst, solltest du dir einen anderen ort suchen.
<apollo13> KnechtR: unterstell wem anderen dummheit, wenn dir sonst keine argumente mehr einfallen…
<KnechtR> k1l_, ich hab recht. das ist es
<KnechtR> du musst begründen, warum es nicht gehen soll
<KnechtR> nicht ich, warum es geht
<KnechtR> denn dass es geht, ist der normalfall
<apollo13> weil du mit tar generell keinen konsistenten snapshot bekommst
<apollo13> nein wenn es geht hast du glück
<apollo13> EOD
<KnechtR> solange keine anwendungen auf die dateien zugreifen, null problem
<apollo13> haha
<KnechtR> nix haha
<apollo13> es rennt ne desktopumgebung…
<KnechtR> die kann man runterfahren
<KnechtR> du weißt nicht, wie du sie beendest?
<apollo13> ja das sagen wir die ganze zeit ja: das geht nicht wenn du live bist…
<KnechtR> nein
<KnechtR> ihr spracht von laufendem system
<KnechtR> system ist sicher nicht gnome, kde, xfce
<KnechtR> und selbst da wäre es scheißegal
<apollo13> __blödsinn__
<KnechtR> kann man in wenigen sek manuell bereinigen
<apollo13> ach herje ich gebs auf
<KnechtR> du kannst es nur nicht
<sdx23> KnechtR: Wenn du nun bitte aufhören würdest sinnfrei Leute zu beleidigen. Danke.
<KnechtR> <LetoThe2nd> KnechtR: deswegen die frage nach lsb_release, falls sie dir aufgefallen ist ;)
<KnechtR> lsb-release, lol
<apollo13> KnechtR: wenn du so weiter machst bist du hier schnell raus, also lass es…
<apollo13> ah k1l_ war schneller
<k1l_> KnechtR: wie ich eben sagte: nur zum stänkern bist du hier falsch. um die situation abklingen zu lassen bist du erstmal gemutet
<micsch> */10 * * * * * offlineimap -o -q -u Noninteractive.Basic
<micsch> * */1 * * * * offlineimap -o -u Noninteractive.Basic
<micsch> was ist den hier falsch? 
<LetoThe2nd> micsch: du möchtest mal "cron path" googlen.
<micsch> LetoThe2nd: danke
<k1l_> handtuch: handtuch1  handtuch2  handtuch3  kannst du mal deine verbindung/clients überprüfen?
<micsch> LetoThe2nd: ok hab den path angegeben... bekomme trotzdem eine fehlermeldung... oder ist das hier offtopic?
<bekks> micsch: Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst Du denn?
<bekks> ,nopaste? micsch 
<shetlandpony> micsch: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<LetoThe2nd> micsch: das kommt jetzt drauf an obs durch fehlerhafte benutzung von cron ausgelöst wird, oder ob das ding selbst nen fehler raushaut
<micsch> "/tmp/crontab.Cxir6E/crontab":24: bad command
<bekks> micsch: Und wie sieht deine crontab aus?
<micsch> nur die zwei zeilen oben
<bekks> Woher stammt denn die Fehlermeldung?
<micsch> wenn den editor beende
<micsch> wenn ich den editor beende
<bekks> Wie hast Du den gestartet?
<micsch> crontab -e
<bekks> und wie veruschst du den zu beenden?
<micsch> ich speichere den eintrag und beende emacs
<ostcar> hallo, wie kann man denn unter ubuntu 11.10 (unity) das Fenster öffnen, um den VNC Client zu öffnen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#GNOME
<fbausch> Vino ist kein VNC-Client
<ostcar> fbausch, sry, ih meinte VNC-Server
<k1l_> ostcar: mal versucht "vino" oder "entfernter desktop"/"entfernter bildschirm" in die dash einzutippen?
<ostcar> k1l_, ich suche ja die Einstellungen dafür zu suchen
<ostcar> ich bin vollkommen hilflos. Ich versuche gerade meinem Opa zu helfen, der die neuste Ubuntu Version installiert hat. Das ganze jedoch übers Telefon. Doch ich finde mich ohne es vor mir zu haben nicht auf Unity zurecht. Wie öffnet man denn bei einer neuinstallation am besten ein Terminal?
<fbausch> ostcar: versuchs mal mit 'vino-preferences' http://askubuntu.com/questions/4474/enable-remote-vnc-from-the-commandline
<ostcar> fbausch, da alt+f2 scheinbar nicht mehr funktioniert, wie kann ich irgendwas öffnen, um das einzutippen?
<apollo13> ostcar: terminal via windows taste und terminal tippen + enter
<k1l_> ostcar: alt+strg+t
<k1l_> ostcar: und alt+f2 geht noch, sieht nur genauso aus wie die normale dash
<fbausch> ostcar: entweder aus dem Terminal raus oder in der Dash
<k1l_> aber strg+alt+t ist der shortcut fürs terminal
<ostcar> ich glaub er hats...
<k1l_> (und mit unity hatte ich bisher von einigen probleme bei vnc und co gehört. k.a. ob das mittlerweile funktioniert, da ich es nicht nutze)
<superhonk> swapon zeigt bei meiner erstellten swap0 Datei -1 bei Priority an und bei ramzswap0 den Wert 100; ich habe leider auf anhieb keine sinnvolle Dokumentation gefunden; was sollen mir die Werte -1 und 100 sagen?
<ostcar> k1l_, ja, vnc scheint nicht zu gehen...
<Reddexx> hi ich bräuchte hilfe
<sash_> ,frag? Reddexx 
<shetlandpony> Reddexx: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Reddexx> bei mir ladet er nicht grub also die auswahl zwischen windows und ubuntu
<Reddexx> habe gerade das system installiert
<Reddexx> könnt ihr mir helfen ??
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Was kommen denn für Meldungen? 
<Reddexx> och komm keiner wo mir helfen kann bei ein multiloader
<Reddexx> nix
<Fuchs> ,geduld? Reddexx 
<shetlandpony> Reddexx: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Fuchs> Reddexx: nix gibt es selten, was macht er denn? Bootet er direkt, und wenn ja: was? 
<Reddexx> Er startet Windows
<Reddexx> es erscheint kein auswahl menü
<Fuchs> sicher, dass Grub korrekt im MBR installiert worden ist, 
<Fuchs> und Windows nicht nachtraeglich? 
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn wie installiert (bzw. versucht)?
<Reddexx> Xubuntu die neuste version
<Reddexx> 11.10 glaub ich^^
<Reddexx> Windows ist als erstes installiert von ca. 5 monaten da linux besser ist (meiner Meinung nach) wollte ich es als 2. Betriebsystem
<Reddexx> ich habe es über livedisc  installiert
<Reddexx> ext4 Formatiert
<fbausch> ist die Installation ohne Probleme durchgelaufen?
<Reddexx> jup
<Reddexx> ich bin kurz was essen bin in ca. 10-15 min wieder da
<k1l_> mit der live cd grub nochmal installieren, vor allem in den MBR und nicht in irgendeine partition
<dreamon_> Habe auf Samsung notebook ubuntu 10.10 neben Win7 installiert. In Grub hab ich die RecoveryPartition gestartet(mehr versehentlich). Habe dort nichts gewählt und nur neustart gemacht. Jedoch hat er Grub gelöscht. Frage, kann ich diese RecoveryPartition in Grub verstecken, so das ich nicht wieder aus versehen da hinkomme(also nur den eintrag)
<bekks> Klar kannst Du den Eintrag entfernen.
<bekks> ,grub2? dreamon_ 
<shetlandpony> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<dreamon_> bekks, Aber beim nächsten Kernel update ist es wieder da?
<vectory> bekks: wenn ich auf 10.10 update, wird grub dann auch auf grub2 umgestellt, oder nur bei neuinstall?
<Reddexx> wieda da
<vectory> Reddexx: welches ubu hast du denn?
<dreamon_> vectory, Der frägt was du machen willst
<vectory> dreamon_: ah, danke
<Reddexx> 11.10
<bekks> vectory: Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, weil ich noch nie ein Update gemacht habe. Abgesehen davon ist mir sowas auch egal, weil ich einfach grub2 wieder deinstallieren würde und grub verwenden würde.
<Reddexx> Xubuntu
<Reddexx> aber ist das gleiche
<vectory> Reddexx: welche version
<Reddexx> Version 11.10
<vectory> 11.10?
<Reddexx> wie schon k1l mal mir geantwortet hat muss ich grub befehle eingeben das er die auflistet aber befehl habe ich vergessen
<dreamon_> bekks, Oder was könnte ich machen das er erst gar nicht von dieser Partition booten kann.? Löschen will ich das REcovery ja nicht
<bekks> dreamon_: Den Grub Eintrag rausnehmen.
<dreamon_> bekks, Ihn mit gparted, vielleicht bootoption rausnehmen
<Reddexx> kann  mir niemand helfen :(
<bekks> dreamon_: Wie genau möchtest Du mit gparted (ein Programm um an Partitionen herumzufummeln, und diese zu löschen, zu verschieben oder anzulegen) einen Grub-Eintrag (Ein Eintrag eines Bootloaders der in einer oder mehreren Dateien eines bestimmten Dateisystems auf einer Partition liegt) verändern?
<bekks> Reddexx: Nicht, solange Du nicht dein konkretes Problem benennst.
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Auch Du solltest da mal das suchen beginnen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Reddexx> bekks habe ich schon längst-.-
<bekks> Reddexx: Nennst du es nochmal? Ich hab keine Lust mein Backlog zu lesen.
<vectory> bekks:
<vectory> < Reddexx> bei mir ladet er nicht grub also die auswahl zwischen windows und ubuntu
<vectory> 17:01:05 < Reddexx> habe gerade das system installiert
<vectory> < Reddexx> Er startet Windows
<jokrebel_> stop
<vectory> < Reddexx> es erscheint kein auswahl menü
<Reddexx> Also ich habe vor 1 Std Linux installiert (Xubuntu) hab außerdem Windows auf dem Lappi, er startet wie normal Windows statt das auswahlmenü zu laden
<Reddexx> K1l hat mir ein befehl gegeben finde ihn leider nicht weiß nur das programm "Grub"
<jokrebel_> vectory: Gut gemeint, aber er soll doch lieber nochmal alles selber zusammenfassen, als dass Du es für Ihn _mehrzeilig_ nochmal wiederholst.
<vectory> huch
<Reddexx> xD hab ich doch xD
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: ja
<Reddexx> GRub habe ich installiert nur den befehl finde ich nicht
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Hast Du den Link ins Grub-Wiki schon offen?
<Reddexx> jup
<vectory> nimm die variante über die grub konsole
<vectory> ,grub? Reddexx 
<shetlandpony> Reddexx, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l_> ,grub2? Reddexx 
<shetlandpony> Reddexx: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel_> vectory: ähm - er hat relativ sicher Grub2
<Reddexx> jop^^
<vectory> er sagte er hat grub installiert
<Reddexx> suche schon die ganze zeit in wiki
<k1l_> wenn schon sollte man auch den richtigen nehmen :/ Reddexx dort ist doch beschrieben, wie man mit der live cd den grub2 wiederherstellen kann
<k1l_> vectory: ja er erzählt viel.
<jokrebel_> vectory: Wenn er 11.10 frisch installiert hat, hat er zu 99% Grub2. 
<k1l_> Reddexx: installier den grub per live cd nochmal in den MBR der festplatte und _nicht_ in die partition. das thema hatten wir doch letztes mal schon
<k1l_> also /dev/sda und nicht /dev/sda1 !
<Reddexx> habe ich
<Reddexx> soweit bin ich ja auch
<Reddexx> aber du hast mir doch noch ein befehl gegeben
<k1l_> Reddexx: dann würder er auch grub2 booten und nciht den windows laoder
<k1l_> Reddexx: das ist nicht mit einem befehl zu behben
<vectory> wenn es denn richtig installiert war
<k1l_> geh auf die wiki seite, gucke unter reperatur nach und installier den grub2 nochmal per live cd dahin wo er hingehört
<Reddexx> nochmal: habe über livedisc installiert, 2. Grub installiert über livedisc, 3. neustarten
<Reddexx> so habe ich es gemacht
<k1l_> Reddexx: wenn ich grub auf meinen toaster installiere, heisst es nicht, dass mein laptop grub bootet. du musst es auf die erste festplatte installieren, die das bios bootet
<Reddexx> ich habs doch so wie letztens gemacht
<bekks> Reddexx: Offensichtlich nicht ;)
<k1l_> Reddexx: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD  
<Reddexx> -.-
<k1l_> so, und ich muss jetzt wieder weg. :/
<Reddexx> danke das ist es :)
<padag-media> abend
<padag-media> hab das problem das der traiber meiner ati x700 unter 10-4 nicht richtig eingebunden ist
<padag-media> kann mir jemand helfen wie ich der x700 den irgendeinen traiber lauffähig bekomme für 3d weder mit dem normalen noch redeon oder direkt ati bekomme ich es gescheit hin
<jokrebel_> padag-media: Das ubuntuusers-Wiki kennst Du?
<padag-media> hab ich schon alle 3 versucht
<padag-media> hab mir dabei mehrfach programe und compiz zerschossen
<bekks> Welche Programme hast Du Dir denn dabei zerschossen?
<padag-media> wine fenstermanager die programverwaltung
<padag-media> bootloader etc
<bekks> Dann hast Du da aber gewaltig mehr gemacht, als nur einen ATI treiber zu installieren.
<bekks> padag-media: Kannst Du uns mal ein "lsb_release -a" nopasten?
<padag-media> hab auch dieverse tuts versucht aus dem netz ;)
<jokrebel_> padag-media: Wenn mich Google nicht anlügt, gibt es verschiedene ATI-Karten die (u.a.) X700 heißen.
<elw3> wie heißt der befehl um einen besitzer einer datei zu wechseln ?
<bekks> padag-media: KRiegen wir die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a ?
<ring0> elw3, chown
<bekks> elw3: chown
<padag-media> sorry dauerte mit dem pastservice bissel ;) paste.ubuntuusers.de/404337/
<bekks> Was genau funktioniert denn an der Anleitung aus dem ubuntuusers wiki nicht?
<elw3> oO wow selbst nit sudo bekomm ich einfach keine rechte auf diese datei
<bekks> elw3: Zeig uns mal ls -lha dateiname 
<padag-media> Mobile Radeon X700
<padag-media> 3d geht nicht richtig zu rendern
<bekks> padag-media: "geht nicht" ist keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<elw3> is ne  andere partition, falsch gemounet nehm ich mal an, ich hab aber grad eh nicht das bedürfnis da was zu ändern spart euch die mühe ...
<padag-media> system -erscheinungsbild geht nur ohne efekte
<padag-media> einige programme die direkten grafikkarten zugriff brauchen laufen extrem lamgsam und lasten die cpu aus
<bekks> padag-media: Und was genau funktioniert an der Anleitung aus dem ubuntuusers wiki nicht?
<padag-media> readeon traiber läst sich teilweise ansprechen aber wenn ich dann weitergehende einstelungen an der x.org vornehme verschwindet zb schliesen und festergrößen panels der fenster
<padag-media> das lag aber am zerschossenen compiz wie ich nach 2 tagen beseitigen konnte
<bekks> "lässt sich teilweise ansprechen" soll was bedeuten?
<padag-media> 2d efekte gehen
<bekks> Kannst Du bitte mal konkrete Probleme und Fehlermeldungen nennen?
<padag-media> opengl geht 
<padag-media> aber es kommen fehlermeldungen
<bekks> ...
<padag-media> erscheinungsbild > efekte geht nicht zu aktiviren
<bekks> 1127 181517 <+bekks> Kannst Du bitte mal konkrete Probleme und Fehlermeldungen nennen?
<bekks> Ich frage nicht noch einmal.
<jokrebel_> padag-media: Bitte drück nicht nach jedem 3 Wort Enter. Danke.
<padag-media> wine lievert nach update garkeine grqafikkarte 
<padag-media> ok sorry ;)
<jokrebel_> Gamoder: Verbindungsproblem?
<padag-media> bekks die 3d funktionalität geht nicht die fehlermeldung hab ich nichtmehr habs zurück auf den grafiktraiber gestellt glxinfo | grep rendering liefert keine ausgabe  compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
<bekks> padag-media: Letzte Chance. Nenn endlich Fehlermeldungen. "Geht nicht" ist keine.
<padag-media> viesuelle efekte _>normal _>Die Desktop-Effekte konnten nicht aktiviert werden.
<padag-media> mehr hab ich nicht bekks
<padag-media> sudo glxgears
<padag-media> Speicherzugriffsfehler
<bekks> Das klingt alles wie ein ziemlich zerschossenes System.
<bekks> Und warum startest Du glxgears mit sudo?
<bekks> Es ist ein grafisches Programm, da benutzt man gksu und NIEMALS sudo.
<padag-media> habs vorher ohne probiert ob sich was anderes zeigt
<Fuchs> das klingt so als sei der Graphikkartentreiber schlicht nicht korrekt installiert
<Fuchs> resp. in Deinem Fall vermute ich auf: glx Bibliotheken passen nicht zu Treiber
<padag-media> bin nicht so terminal erfahren ;) bekks das befürchte ich auch war froh das überhaupt optisch der pc wieder benutzbar war
<bekks> padag-media: Wenn Du nicht so terminal-efahren bist, solltest du so einen Unsinn gar nicht eingeben ;)
<padag-media> schuldig im sinne der anklage
<padag-media> das problem ist wie bekomme ich irgendnen traiber für die  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE) und 10.4 zum laufen würde ja daführ sogar das süstem neu aufsetzen
<padag-media> halt so das 3d leuft
<bekks> padag-media: tr_e_iber, es heisst treiber.
<bekks> padag-media: Die Treiber installierst du exakt so wie im ubuntuusers wiki beschrieben.
<bekks> Und nicht wie in irgendwelchen anderen "Tuts" - mit denen hast Du Dir ja schon dein System beinahe zerlegt.
<dreamon_> bekks, Wie macht man eine Partition unbrauch für grub. Was muß ich löschen, das ers nicht mehr ins Grub-Menu aufnimmt(beim update)
<bekks> dreamon_: In dem man sie löscht.
<bekks> dreamon_: Was nicht da ist, kann auch nicht ins Grub Menü aufgenommen werden.
<dreamon_> bekks, naja.. dann sind ja die Daten weg.. Die hätte ich schon gern erhalten gelassen. ;)
<bekks> dreamon_: Dann lösch die Partition halt nicht.
<padag-media> ok bekks ich mach nochmal schritt für schritt die instalation und poste dann die fehler ;)
<Reddexx> sry bin wieder da
<Reddexx> in welche partition muss ich beei grub mounten
<bekks> Die Frage ergibt keinerlei Sinn.
<Reddexx> da wo zum windows7 bootet oder im linux partition
<bekks> Mounten hat mit Grub nichts zu tun.
<Reddexx> dann halt booten -.-
<bekks> Booten hat mit mounten auch nichts zu tun.
<Reddexx> -.-  -.- -.-
<Reddexx> einstellen halt
<Reddexx> ich bekomms nähmlich nicht gebacken das ich das außwahl menü sehe
<Reddexx> also sprich das man auswählen kann ob man linux oder windows startet
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Hast Du denn http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD gelesen, verstanden und komplett abgearbeitet (und dabei auch kontolliert, ob jeder Einzelpunkt geklappt hat?)
<Reddexx> ja hab ich -.-#
<Reddexx> nur die große frage wohin ich es konfigurieren soll sda1 (Window) oder sda3 (Linux)
<Reddexx> sda1 (windows) bootet laufend
<dadrc> Grub gehört nicht in eine Partition, Grub gehört in den MBR
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Dir wurde mehrfach erklärt, es in den MBR (sda ohne eine Zahl dahinter) zu installieren.
<Reddexx> hab ich versucht
<Reddexx> kam ein error
<jokrebel_> welcher?
<Reddexx> das die device nicht da wäre 
<Reddexx> ich installier grad xubuntu neu das hat letztens auch gefunzt
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Das Original wäre wesentlich hilfreicher als Deine Interpretation, denke ich.
<Reddexx> mom
<Reddexx> error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Welche Methode aus dem Wiki hast Du denn benutzt mit der LiveCD?
<Reddexx> und ja die alternative hab ich auch probier ca. 3 -4 mal mit restarts
<Reddexx> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<Reddexx> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Reddexx> chroot-Methode
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Und dafür bist Du auch dem Link "Zunächst muss man mittels Desktop-CD in eine chroot-Umgebung wechseln." -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD gefolgt, hast dies gelesen, verstanden und _alles_ ausgeführt?
<KojiroAK> wenn ich versuche ipsec per sudo service ipsec start zu starten kriege ich sudo service ipsec start
<KojiroAK> Segmentation fault
<KojiroAK> openswan failed to exec the requested action - the following error occured:
<KojiroAK> Darunter eine leere Linie.
<jokrebel_> KojiroAK: Was man auch mit _einem_ Enter hätte sagen können…
<Reddexx> mal überlegen ja 5x mal hab ich das gemacht -.-
<KojiroAK> jokrebel_, sorry, irssi hat mir da die Enter direkt umgesetzt. xchat fügt dann einfach ein spezielles Zeichen ein.
<jokrebel_> Reddexx: Aber offensichtlich hast Du was falsch gemacht. Sonst hättest Du nicht diese Fehlermeldung erhalten.
<Reddexx> komm glei wieder
<dadrc> KojiroAK, hast du mal die Config überprüft? ipsec verify sollte der Befehl sein
<dadrc> Das sollte die üblichen Fehlerursachen überprüfen
<KojiroAK> dadrc, das zeigt mir nur an, dass es keinen ipsec support im Kernel hat und pluto nicht läuft, was aber klar ist, da sich ipsec ja nicht starten lässt.
<KojiroAK> die Fehler verschwinden eigentlich sobald ipsec gestartet ist.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, müsste das IPSec-Modul schon geladen sein, damit da was geht
<KojiroAK> dadrc, das war einer der ersten Fehler in die ich gerannt bin. Da hat es einfach geholfen ipsec mal zu starten.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, dann wäre meine Theorie, dass das Laden des Kernelmoduls eben nicht klappt und IPSec deshalb stirbt, hast du das mal von Hand probiert?
<KojiroAK> dadrc, ich finde gerade kein Modul ipsec.
<KojiroAK> dadrc, das nächste daran ist ips
<KojiroAK> glaube aber nicht, dass es das ist.
<KojiroAK> Jep, ips ist scsi
<KojiroAK> dadrc: http://confoundedtech.blogspot.com/2011/08/android-nexus-one-ipsec-psk-vpn-with.html <- danach bin ich vorgegangen.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, von Hand gebaut?
<KojiroAK> dadrc, nope, ich hab einfach Natty genutzt.
<jokrebel_> ^^ und wieder 5 Zeilen in Serie welche auch in ein Paste gepasst hätten…
<vectory> hast aber auch an allem was auszusetzen
<KojiroAK> jokrebel_, manchmal fällt einem halt noch was ein, nachdem man es schon abgesendet hat.
<ck> hallo jemand da?
<dadrc> KojiroAK, dann weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was da los ist. Das Kernelmodul sollte dann eigentlich automatisch da sein...
<ck> kann mir bitte jemand helfen bei der installation von genesis-sync vom desktop
<jokrebel_> KojiroAK: Mag sein - aber wenn Du noch 4 Nachsätze hast, drückst Du definitiv zu früh ENTER. 
<jokrebel_> KojiroAK: Ließ einfach nochmal Deine letzte "Serie"
<KojiroAK> jokrebel, der kürzeste Unterbruch war 8 Sekunden. Ich gehöre nun mal nicht zu den Leuten die jeden Satz 10 Sekunden bedenken.
<jokrebel_> KojiroAK: Will jetzt da keine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen, da das ja auch eher OT wäre, würde Dich aber trotzdem bitten, die Zahl der abgeschickten Zeilen pro Minute zu reduzieren. Danke!
<ring0> ,wf? ck
<shetlandpony> ck: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<KojiroAK> Hmmm, es liegt an der config. Nach einem apt-get purge und apt-get install geht es wieder.
<allegro_> moin,
<allegro_> ich habe in fstab eine Änderung vorgenommen, wieso ändert sich dadurch die Grafikanzeige?
<allegro_> Änderung
<allegro_> UUID=e79c97dd-9905-41eb-b2ed-1f8124aa35e2 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<allegro_> zu
<allegro_> UUID=e79c97dd-9905-41eb-b2ed-1f8124aa35e2 /               ext4    discard,noatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<bekks> ,nopaste? allegro_ 
<shetlandpony> allegro_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> Und wenn du da lustig irgendwelche Zeilenumbrüche reinschreibst, musst du dich nicht wundern.
<ring0> ck, was genau hast du denn für ein problem?
<allegro_> bekks, wo vermutest Du Zeilenumbrüche?
<bekks> allegro_: Vor dem discard.
<ck> habe mir eine datei genesis-sync 0.6.3.tar.gz auf den desktop geladen und versuche nun diese zu installieren habe dann noch das verzeichniss auf ck genesis-sync entpackt komme jetzt aber nicht weiter verwende ubuntu 10.10
<allegro_> bekks, da ist kein Zeilenumbruch
<bekks> allegro_: k
<Fuchs> ck: Du willst nicht software von Hand kompilieren
<Fuchs> ck: Du willst schauen, ob es da ein Paket fuer Ubuntu / Debian gibt
<jokrebel_> ck: Ist das nicht vielleicht auch über den Ubuntu-Weg zu bekommen?
<ring0> ck, hier gibts ein ppa für genesis-sync: https://launchpad.net/~genesis-devs/+archive/stable
<amd_10> hi hatte mein homeverzeichnis als .tgz auf einen usbstick abgesichert und nun sind die dateien weg oder nicht sichtbar :S
<ring0> amd_10, schön und weiter?
<ck> genau diese datei habe ich geladen 
<amd_10> die dateigröße belief sich auf etwa 500mb, der stick ist 4gb groß, sonst ist nichts darauf
<ring0> ck, du hast eine .tgz datei runtergeladen und nicht die im ppa angebotene .deb
<amd_10> trotzdem sind nur 3,2gb verfügbar... so als ob die dateien drauf wären.
<amd_10> das ho,everzeichnis als tgz abgesichert :)
<amd_10> home*
<wolflkoder> Hallo
<ck> ring8 wie lade ich eine .deb datei ?
<ring0> ck, wie man ein ppa hinzufügt steht hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<wolflkoder> habe ein Problem bei der installation vom mt-daapd --->E: Sub-proE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)   kann mir hier wer weiterhelfen ?
<Fuchs> ck: sudo dpkg -i <datei> 
<Fuchs> ck: Du solltest aber stattdessen die Quelle einbinden, wegen Abhaengigkeiten
<Fuchs> ck: bedenke, dass das auf eigenes Risiko passiert
<ppq> amd_10: guck mal mit 'ls -la /media/pfadzumusbstickmountpunkt/'
<ppq> amd_10: wenn die datei dort nicht auftaucht, kannst du mal nen image vom stick machen (aus sicherheitsgründen) oder, wenn sie nicht so wichtig ist, direkt mal chkdsk und/oder testdisk/photorec auf das dateisystem loslassen, und gucken ob sie wiederhergestellt werden kann
<amd_10> also nix, merkwürdig.
<amd_10> kann es mit dem dateiformat zusammen hängen ist FAT32 formatiert
<ring0> ls ist das dateisystem egal, es zeigt inhalte an, sofern vorhanden
<ck> danke für eure bemühungen aber ich schaff es leider nicht alleine werde  morgen versuchen das über meinen kumpel machen zu lassen 
<ppq> amd_10: bei vfat kann das schonmal vorkommen, wenn die datei bzw. das dateisystem irgendwie beschädigt ist, ja
<ring0> ein ppa hinzufügen und paket installieren zu anspruchsvoll?
<amd_10> also testdisk gab schonmal folgendes aus
<amd_10> Warning: the current number of heads per cylinder is 123
<amd_10> but the correct value may be 255.
<wolflkoder> hat hier jemand einen Lösungsansatz -->Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  mt-daapd  : Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jokrebel> magentar_:  Verbindungsprobleme?
<jokrebel> wolflkoder: Am besten mal die _komplette_ Ausgabe pasten.
<jokrebel> ,paste? wolflkoder
<shetlandpony> wolflkoder: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<wolflkoder> ok, das ist hier mein erster Kontakt, hab jetzt diese Nummer #513678
<jokrebel> wolflkoder: Kannst Du bitte einen korrekten Link pasten? Mit dieser Nummer kann man nichts anfangen.
<wolflkoder> dies ist der Link http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513678/
<jokrebel> wolflkoder: Was ist  mt-daapd und wo stammt das her? Hast Du Fremdquellen?
<wolflkoder> alles in den Standad quellen von ubuntu 10.04 - mt-daapd ist firefly ein daap server
<amd_10> und da sind die zwei archive...
<jokrebel> wolflkoder: Was mich da etwas stutzig macht ist "und 3 nicht aktualisiert". Würde mal versuchen, das  mt-daapd nochmal zu purgen und vor erneutem Installationsversuche vorher ein update/upgrade auszuführen. Reicht Dir das erstmal?
<amd_10> schätze ich sollte demnächst nfts einsetzten?
<wolflkoder> dies komt daher, dass ich die vorherige installation, bei der dieser Fehler aufgetreten ist wiederholen wollte
<wolflkoder> apt-get upgrade habe ich schon versucht, gleiches Problem, auch mit apt-get -f 
<jokrebel> wolflkoder: Deshalb sag ich ja - erstmal das  mt-daapd entfernen mit purge…
<wolflkoder> diese "purge" sagt mir leider nichts, wie sollte dann mein Befehl aussechen apt-get remove purge mt-daapd????????
<jokrebel> wolflkoder: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no#apt-get-purge (1.Treffer bei Google)
<wolflkoder> herzlichen Dank!!! hat funktioniert, installation ohne Fehler durchgelaufen !! thx
<jokrebel> wolflkoder: Gern geschehn - freut mich.
<jokrebel> gn8
<newb> nabend
<newb> mit welchem client und protokoll kann ich unter ubuntu 10.04 videochats führen irgend ne idee
<k1l> skype?
<LetoThe2nd> ekiga, googletalk, ...
<newb> bei skype kommt bei mir nur ein standbild an, amsn ist total laggy
<k1l> newb: such dir was aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger
<newb> und bei pidgin, empathy klapts nicht mit dem msn log in
<k1l> ja msn hat mal wieder am protokoll gefummelt
<k1l> newb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/76948/problems-connecting-msn-with-empathy
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe mir gerade kompoZer installiert. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich es in der Shell gestartet bekomme?
<bekks> animax: komp<tab>
<dAnjou> animax: *wie* installiert?
<k1l> kompozer eintippen?
<animax> dAnjou: über die Synaptic
<dAnjou> wie die anderen sagten
<bekks> animax: s/die//
<p0wny> bekks thinks that animax meant: dAnjou: über  Synaptic
<animax> Mh, alle genannten Befehle führen leider nicht zum Starten des Programms.
<dAnjou> animax: meinst du mit shell überhaupt die konsole?
<k1l> er meint das gnome3 ding imho
<animax> dAnjou: Ja, den Terminal.
<dAnjou> animax: und was sagt er, wenn du "kompozer" ausführst?
<animax> dAnjou: Dann erscheint wieder sofort der Prompt.
<bekks> animax: s/den/das/ :)
<p0wny> sorry bekks, can't find 'den' in animax's last line
<dAnjou> bekks: ist das nötig?
<dAnjou> animax: dann führe das einfach nochmal aus und guck danach mit "ps -C kompozer" ob das ding läuft
<dAnjou> und dann wäre noch die ubuntu-version und die desktopoberfläche interessant
<animax> dAnjou: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513735/
<animax> Ubuntu: 10.04, Desktop: Gnome
<dAnjou> offenbar nicht
<animax> dAnjou: Also läuft das Programm garnicht? Woran kann das liegen? 
<dAnjou> moment, der befehl war fehlerhaft
<dAnjou> nochmal mit "ps aux|grep kompozer"
<animax> dAnjou: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513738/
<k1l> animax: schreib mal kompo und drück dann <tab> (nicht, dass das case sensitive ist)
<dAnjou> ok, scheint ein häufigerereererereres problem zu sein
<dAnjou> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1517601
<dAnjou> da is keine lösung drin
<dAnjou> vllt. mal ne neuere version probieren
<dAnjou> die version aus oneiric funktioniert hier und die gibts auch für dich in einem PPA
<dAnjou> animax: kannste mit PPAs umgehen?
<animax> dAnjou: Ja.
<dAnjou> https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<k1l> ist denn sicher, dass er das überhaupt installiert hat? und ob das auch richtig installiert ist? ist das im path drin? kann man es über das menü starten, wie im wiki erklärt?
<animax> dAnjou: 'Wo kriege ich die Version, die du erwähnst, her? Also aus welchem PPA?
<animax> k1l: Nein, übers Menu geht es nciht:
<dAnjou> animax: moment
<dAnjou> gehen wir kurz k1ls verdacht nach
<k1l> animax: terminal auf und da dann: "sudo apt-get install kompozer"
<dAnjou> animax: "dpkg -l|grep kompozer"
<animax> k1l: Was meinst du mit 'path'?
<kaffee> ob der pfad in dem das programm sich befindet, zu den pfaden gehoert in denen programme gesucht werden
<animax> k1l: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513744/
<dAnjou> animax: jetzt meiner :P
<k1l> synpatic zumachen und dann nochmal
<animax> k1l: Ok. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513747/
<dAnjou> dann hier jetzt das PPA https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid
<animax> dAnjou: Das habe ich bereits eingetragen.
<dAnjou> animax: dann sollten jetzt updates verfügbar sein
<k1l> also aus dem ppa installiert
<animax> k1l: Ich glaube, die Version im PPA war schon vorher in der Synaptic.
<dAnjou> animax: nope
<dudekowski> nabend
<dAnjou> animax: moment
<animax> dAnjou: Wie mach ich das Update?
<dAnjou> animax, vorher noch den hier bitte: "dpkg -l|grep kompozer"
<dudekowski> vielleicht etwas ungewöhnliche frage: hat jemand eine anleitung, wie ich ein ubuntu image auf den aktuellsten stand patche, bevor ich ein live-usb-stick erstelle?
<LetoThe2nd> dudekowski: remastersys.
<animax> dAnjou: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/513750/
<dAnjou> tatsache
<dAnjou> das is die ausm PPA
<dudekowski> LetoThe2nd: geht aber nur auf einem bereits installeirten ubuntu bzw. linux?
<LetoThe2nd> dudekowski: jep. z.b. ne vm.
<dAnjou> animax: dann bin ich hier am ende. vielleicht hat k1l noch was. ansonsten direkt an die kompozer-leute wenden.
<dudekowski> LetoThe2nd: geht das vielleicht auch von einer cd (also auch "live" ) und einem nochmals separat gespeicherten image?
<animax> dAnjou: Mh, ok.
<dAnjou> animax: hattest du vorher die normale version aus den ubuntu-quellen probiert?
<k1l> animax: wende dich mal an die ppa jungs. ich weiss nicht, ob die nicht was zerbröselt haben
<LetoThe2nd> dudekowski: wenn du kilometerweise RAM hast - vielleicht.
<dAnjou> animax: der PPA mensch ist hier im freenode aktiv und heißt Derevko
<dudekowski> LetoThe2nd: ich weiss was du meinst ^^ hättest du vielleicht auch ein tipp, wenn man grad kein linux zur hand hat? (suche gerade schon nach "remastersys for windows")
<LetoThe2nd> dudekowski: nope. you lose. aber es gibt ja schliesslich auch virtualbox für windows, und sogar umsonst...
<dudekowski> LetoThe2nd: recht hast du. ich hab immer nur ein paar kleine probleme hier und da, wenn ich eine vm erstelle. aber da komm ich wohl nciht drum herum. thx jedenfalls ;)
<animax> dAnjou: Danke dir.
<animax> Gute Nacht.
<virtuald> hallo. ist there any other german LTE licensees than deutsche telekom, telefonica and o2?  i'm looking to buy a tablet for christmas for a relative who lives in hamburg and don't know who has good service (preferably not a network built on chinese crap) and where to get good prices on devices.
<Fuchs> virtuald: hi, could you please ask in #ubuntu-de-offtopic? 
<virtuald> yes, thank you
<Fuchs> virtuald: we try to keep this channel here for ubuntu support only 
<Fuchs> you're welcome
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-19
<meho> hi, ich habe ein problem mit nfs. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? ich habe meine homes vom server auf den clients gemountet, leider habe ich damit probleme.
<meho> irgendwie funktionieren die clients nicht richtig wenn ich /homes in der fstab einbinde.
<stevieh> meho: was ist "nicht richtig"?
<meho> stevieh, bleiben z.b. hängen
<stevieh> beim mounten oder beim Zugriff?
<meho> stevieh, naja beides geht, aber nach ca. 3 minuten gehen einige programme nicht mehr oder der sound fällt aus.
<meho> stevieh, und dann bleibt die kiste hängen.
<stevieh> meho: und das hat mit nfs zu tun?
<meho> stevieh, kommentiere ich den eintrag in der fstab aus und der client greift auf das lokale /home zu, ist alles super.
<stevieh> meho: hmm... speicherprobleme? Interruptprobleme? siehst du was in den Logs?
<meho> stevieh, wo wird nfs gelogt?
<stevieh> meho: k.a. 
<stevieh> meho:  auch mal auf dem Server in den logs schauen, ob da ungewöhnlich viele Requests reinkommen...
<fjodor> hat jemand erfahrung mit thinkpad e330? läuft das gut mit ubuntu?
<stevieh> fjodor: meiner Gattin hab ich das e530 besorgt, da sind mit 12.04 keine Auffälligkeiten.
<fjodor> stevieh: mmh ich bin grad in der bredoulie. entweder x230 für 975€ oder e330 für 693€ oder gar für 550€ :( eigentlich hab ich mich die ganze zeit gefreut mal nen richtig gutes notebook zu kaufen, aber das e330 ist wohl vernünftigetr
<fjodor> ich brauch kein dock, kein fingerprint etc...
<fjodor> das x230 wäre netterweise mit ipsdisplay :)
<fjodor> vielleicht bestell ich beide und geb eins zurück :D
<stevieh> fjodor: ich hab das x230 mit ips, das ist ne andere liga als das 530... (das 330 ist glaub ich das gleiche in 13")
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: kaufberatung und preisvergleich bitte wie üblich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<stevieh> so isses.
<fjodor> jop sry
<fjodor> stevieh: qry?
<stevieh> as you like
<florian_> hallo, wie finde ich heraus, wie viel spannung und was für eine stromstärke aus meinem usb-port rauskommen?
<ppq> florian_: mit einem multimeter beispielsweise. ist aber "leicht" off-topic hier ;)
<florian_> ppq, die stromstärke kann ich doch nur in serie messen , wie soll ich das tun, wenn kein gerät angeschlossen ist? ich dachte eher an einen kommandozeilen befehl oder so.
<LetoThe2nd> florian_: spannung sind immer
<LetoThe2nd> 5v
<LetoThe2nd> florian_: und stromstärke sind immer max 500mA, alles was drüber geht ist schlicht out of spec, zumindest bei usb 1 und 2
<LetoThe2nd> florian_: und mit lsusb -v kannst du dir anzeigen, was die geräte an strom verlangen.
<ppq> http://www.com-magazin.de/praxis/detail/artikel/stromversorgung-fuer-den-usb-anschluss.html hier steht, wie du das auch mit angeschlossener last messen kannst
<kubine> Title: Stromversorgung für den USB-Anschluss | com! - Das Computer-Magazin (at www.com-magazin.de)
<ppq> und nächstes mal: bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic für solche fragen :)
<florian_> LetoThe2nd, ppq , kubine DANKE! ich werde mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.
<florian_> nochmal danke, jetzt weiß ich, dass mein hub 100mA braucht und die angeschlossenen Geräte zusammen 500mA, also brauche ich doch ein Netzteil :-(
<florian_> auf wiedersehn!
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand ein Programm das einen Sinuston erzeugt.. ?
<meho> kennt jemand eine gute deutsche Anleitung für LDAP?
<dadrc> meho, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenLDAP schon angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: OpenLDAP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<meho> dadrc, danke, hast du ldap im Einsatz?
<dadrc> ja
<dadrc> heißt aber nicht, dass ich da ahnung von hab :)
<meho> dadrc, in Verbindung mit nfs? habe das ganze mit nis(yp) versucht, aber irgendwie habe ich damit probleme.
<dadrc> ne, kein NFS. Samba, hab hauptsächlich Windowsclients dran
<meho> dadrc, ah okay.
<leszek> hi
<ppq> dreamon_: speaker-test kann das
<ppq> guck mal in die manpage, da gibts diverse interessante optionen dazu
<dreamon_> ppq, Cool. Danke
<Guest30191> hallo! :)
<Guest30191> seit einiger Zeit haben die Buchstaben in meinem Firefox auf meinem Laptop unter Xubuntu 12.04 einen eigenartig bunten Saum - was kann ich dagegen tun?
<dadrc> klingt, als hättest du die falsche subpixelorder eingestellt
<dadrc> oder falsches hinting
<LetoThe2nd> staubwischen *SCNR*
<Guest30191> aber ich habe das Problem nur im Firefox
<Guest30191> und unter Mint 13 mit XFCE (gleiche Einstellungen) tritt es nicht auf
<Guest30191> mein System war vorher ein (vorinstalliertes) Ubuntu 10.04
<dadrc> auch mit den gleichen firefox-einstellungen?
<Guest30191> dadrc, ja
<dadrc> Windows-Schriftarten installiert? Firefox benutzt die gerne mal, kommt darauf aber nicht klar.
<Guest30191> ich habe es mit allen möglichen Schriftarten versucht, mit allen möglichen Hinting-Einstellungen - nix zu machen ...
<Guest30191> ja, die sind installiert
<dadrc> Dann würd ich es mal ohne probieren
<Guest30191> ich verwende Liberation Sans als Standard-Schriftart
<dadrc> Ansonsten, auch die gleiche Firefoxversion überall?
<Guest30191> ja, immer die aktuellste stabile
<dadrc> Interessiert ja nicht, wenn die Seite Tahoma (oder sonstwas) anfordert.
<Guest30191> das habe ich abgeschaltet
<Guest30191> ich mag kein Schriftartenchaos ;)
<dadrc> Guest30191, dann guck mal die Lösungen hier durch: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140311/bad-anti-aliasing-in-some-applications
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Bad anti-aliasing in some applications - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Guest30191> dadrc, danke, das scheint ein hilfreicher Link zu sein! :)
<kuckuck> Guten Morgen, weiß nicht ob mir gestern geantwortet wurde, kann ich irgendwie die energieverwaltung, bzw. ein paket neu installieren damit der Ruhestand wieder Ordnungsgemäß funktioniert... der geht seit kurzem nicht mehr, seid ich mit ubuntu-tweak gespielt habe, aber keine ahnung ob es wirklich an ubuntu tweak gelegen hat
<Guest30191> dadrc, tatsächlich, der Link hat geholfen! Vielen herzlichen Dank! :)
<dadrc> Guest30191, was genau davon denn? Interessiert mich jetzt :)
<Guest30191> cd /etc/fonts/conf.d
<Guest30191> sudo mkdir orig
<Guest30191> sudo mv 10-hinting-slight.conf orig
<Guest30191> das war's dann schon :)
<dadrc> Gut gut
<Guest30191> alleine hätte ich das nie gefunden!
<Guest30191> da hätte mir auch meine langjährige Linux-Erfahrung nicht wirklich weitergeholfen ;)
<Guest30191> dafür habe ich dann unter Mint 13 ein ganz anderes Problem ...
<dadrc> Die Mint-Typen frickeln soviel an Ubuntu rum, da fragste am besten bei denen
<dadrc> !mint > Guest30191 
<kubine> Guest30191: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Guest30191> ja, schon klar! :D
<Minipluto> gibt es bei rsync eine Möglichkeit, nicht nur eine bestimmte --exclude-from Datei anzugeben, sondern dass er alle Dateien rekursiv verwendet? Ähnlich wie bei Git, wo man optional in jeden Unterordner eine .gitignore packen kann.
<Minipluto> habs rausgefunden… rsync -F und dann Filter-Dateien namens .rsync-filter anlegen
<Guest53381> Guten Tag. Habe ein Sony notebook. Das hat nur eine Wackel-Touchpad-Maus. Die hat nur eine Taste( Linksklick ) integriert. Habe Ubuntu 12.04 installiert. Wie kann ich einen Rechtklick ermöglichen?
<benvei> Guest53381: Um welches Notebook / welches Mouspad modell handelt es sich denn? Mir sagt die bezeichnung "Wackel-Touchpad-Maus" nicht gerade viel. :/
<dadrc> Und wie benutzt man das Ding unter Windows? o0
<Guest53381> Ist ein Vaio Notebook. SVE-Serie. 
<Guest53381> Unter Windows geht es mit 2Fingern auf das Touchpad. Dann öffnet sich der Rechtsklick-Dialog.
<sonym> Guest53381, SVE1112M1EW ?
<Guest53381> Habe keine Bezeichung. Ich such mal.
<peta_> Hallo jungs
<Guest53381> SVE1711
<sonym> ok
<peta_> Ich möchte meine eigenes/spezielles php5.4 build anfertigen, was dann als deb verpackt auf meinem 10.04 production server installiert werden soll. Den ganzen build kram mache ich in einer 1:1 server-kopie in einer virtuellen maschine. Jetzt weiß ich noch nicht so recht *wie* ich das am besten verpacke … habe einiges über checkinstall gelesen … kann ich es dafür verwenden? 
<dadrc> kannste.
<peta_> cool … klang nämlich zu einfahc um wahr zu sein :)
<Guest53381> Mit Wackel-Touchpad-Maus wollte ich sagen, das es keine seperaten Tasten für die Maus hat, sondern wenn man unten an den Rad des Touchbereiches drückt, dann merkt man das es klickt. Wackel weil, beim drücken sich die Fläche sich dann neigt.
<dadrc> ansonsten, wenn es PHP 5.4 für 10.04 schon gibt, kannst du dir auch mit apt-get source <paket> den Quelltext inklusive Paketbauskripten holen
<dadrc> Danach kannste mit dpkg-buildpackage ein Paket bauen, dass dem offiziellen Paket sehr nah kommt
<Guest53381> Manchmal geht der Dialog auch auf(Rechtsklick). Wenn ich mit einem Finger berühre und mit dem anderen Fester drücke. Aber von zuverlässigem Zustand bin ich noch weit entfernt.
<peta_> dadrc: gibt leider keine brauchbaren pakete (nur ein launchpad ppa aber das taugt mir nicht=
<dadrc> Gut, dann ist das keine Option
<peta_> dadrc: und wie sieht es bei checkinstall paketen mit updates aus? wenn ich z.b. ein neues build mit ner aktueleren php5.4 version mache … kann ich das dann problemlos updaten (also ohne probleme mit anderen paketen zu bekommen, die von php5 abhängig sind)?
<dadrc> Wenn du die Versionsnummern richtig setzt und so sollte das gehen
<geser> peta_: musst du viel im Vergleich zum Paket aus dem PPA ändern?
<peta_> dadrc: ok. eine letzte noch :) : wäre es denn sogar möglich ein checkinstall build zu machen mit dem ich das "offizielle" php5 package aktualisieren kann (also als local package quasi)
<benvei> peta_: du kannst das package gleich benennen mit einer höheren Versionsnummer. Würd dir aber davon abraten, es sei denn du baust gleich eine ganze eigene repo und pflegst die auch.
<dadrc> ^
<geser> baut checkinstall nicht nur *ein* deb? das php aus dem Archiv ist in mehere debs aufgeteilt
<peta_> geser: hmm … nicht sehr viel. um ehrlich zu sein habe ich aber keine lust mich erst in das ppa "einzuarbeiten" ehe ich weiß was ich wie ändern muss damit es für mich passt.
<dadrc> geser, kommt drauf an. Wenn es ordentliche make-Targets gibt, kann man auch mehrere Pakete draus machen
<peta_> geser: außerdem lerne ich durchs selbermachen auch dazu
<peta_> benvei, dadrc: hmm … das wäre vllt ne idee … ein kleines privates repo wo iin dem ich die ganzen custom builds für meinen server speichere  
<peta_> gut, dann lege ich mal los
<peta_> danke für eure hilfe! :)
<benvei> peta_: bedenke dass du das aber ordentlich priorisieren musst am client, ansonsten werden immer die neuesten packages aus irgendeiner repo genommen.
<dAnjou> ich schnall was nich. wenn ich meinen rechner neustarte oder runter- und wieder hochfahre und vorher meinen browser (chromium) nich geschlossen hab, krieg ich bei dessen start immer die "tab-wiederherstellungsfrage". warum? sollte die anwendung nich gracefully geschlossen werden?
<dAnjou> brb
<dAnjou> re
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Ist bei mir auch so; ist aber glaub auch abhängig von den Einstellungen "Beim Start"
<dAnjou> ich mach mal 5min recherche dazu
<LupusE> hi
<stevieh> tach lupuse
<s3m73x> hiho
<peta__> dAnjou: und, sind die 5min um? ^^
<dAnjou> peta__: oh :P
<dAnjou> hab doch n bisl länger geguckt
<peta__> dAnjou: vllt reagiert chromium beim empfang von sigterm anders als beim click auf den den menüpunkt quit
<dAnjou> offenbar ist das nur in ubuntu n problem
<dAnjou> ich hab in deren channel gefragt, und die konnten das nich reproduzieren
<peta__> dAnjou: kenn ich zu gut. nur schnell was gucken … und dann übernehmen die hyperlinks die kontrolle über mein gehirn 
<dAnjou> bzw. aufn sigterm von kill hin, ging alles sauber
<dAnjou> ich hab meine tabs zurückbekommen
<dAnjou> allerding nich nachm sigkill
<dAnjou> also wahrscheinlich schickt ubuntu das sigkill zu früh
<dAnjou> und chromium schaffts bis dahin nich, die tabs zu sichern
<dAnjou> vllt. ein opfer des los-alles-schnell-schnell
<peta__> mysteriös
<peta__> so, jetzt daumendrücken … jetzt werden debs gepackt
<peta__> benvei: danke für den hinweis … prio ist gesetzt
<Harmageddon> Nabend! Ich habe auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04 jetzt endlich geschafft, apache und mysql zu installieren und einigermaßen zum laufen zu bringen. Das einzige Problem, das bleibt, betrifft die Berechtigungen. Ich habe für /var/www die Gruppe auf www und den Owner auf www-data gesetzt. Soweit, so gut. Wenn ich jetzt aber mit meinem normalen Benutzer Dateien in /var/www kopieren oder erstellen will...
<Harmageddon> ...(mit sudo), erhalten diese logischerweise immer "root" als group und owner. Kann ich das irgendwie ändern?
<k1l> Harmageddon: warum denn auch sudo?
<Harmageddon> weil ich sonst mit meinem benutzer keine rechte dazu habe
<Harmageddon> kann ich mich vielleicht zur gruppe "www" hinzufügen? klappt das?
<k1l> dann pack doch deinen benutzer mal in die www gruppe und setz die rechte des ordners auch auf gruppen schreibrechte
<jokrebel> Harmageddon: Sollten "Die" nicht besser nen eigenen Benutzer haben?
<Harmageddon> jokrebel: noch einen zusätzlich zu www-data?
<Harmageddon> k1l: muss ich danach noch irgendwas neustarten? ich hab mich jetzt in www gepackt, schreibrechte sind auf 755, aber ich kann trotzdem keine dateien anlegen o.ä.
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<k1l> !rechte > Harmageddon 
<kubine> Harmageddon: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<bekks> Denn mit _5_ kann man nicht schreiben...
<k1l> da ist ausführlich erklärt was die zahlen bedeuten und welche auswirkungen das hat. unabhängig von dem problem jetzt hilft das im weiteren umgang mit linux. also sie es als basiswissen :)
<Harmageddon> doof...
<Harmageddon> klar
<Harmageddon> danke
<Harmageddon> hatte einen denkfehler drin
<Harmageddon> sorry
<bekks> Wie hast Du das Problem gelöst?
<Harmageddon> 775
<bekks> AUA
<Harmageddon> schon wieder falsch?
<Harmageddon> :(
<bekks> Nein, passt schon :D Ich kann gar nicht so schnell schreiben :)
<bekks> Wobei du jetzt wirklich sehr genau gucken solltest, wo www-data welche Rechte hat.
<Harmageddon> inwiefern?
<bekks> Nunja, die Gruppe www-data hat dort nun Schreibrechte (und möglichweise woanders auch) und damit hat die jedes Mitglied auch.
<Harmageddon> jo, aber da nur ich und www mitglied sind, sollte das nicht weiter schlimm sein
<Harmageddon> ...mal abgesehen davon, dass meinen rechner sowieso sonst keiner benutzt ;)
<s3m73x> naja, könnten zu viel Rechte auf www nicht zur Folge haben das das System getaked werden kann ? 
<bekks> So ist es.
<s3m73x> wusste doch da war was :)
<bekks> Was auch immer "getaked" sein soll - wenn du kompromittiert meinst, dann ja.
<s3m73x> ja, meinte ich
<s3m73x> bekks: du weißt doch, informatiker kürzen ab was geht ;)
<bekks> getaked habe ich noch nie von einem Informatiker gehört ;)
<ppq> informatiker können normalerweise englisch *duck*
<bekks> chrchrcht
<s3m73x> lol
<s3m73x> ppq: /slap
<s3m73x> :)
<jokrebel> Vermut: to take -> übernehmen
<s3m73x> jopp
<Harmageddon> aber getaked -> invalid word :P
<s3m73x> pfffffffff
<s3m73x> ihr wisst wenigstens was ich meine ^^
<s3m73x> frag mal bei carders.cc was getaked ist ^^, und leg dir genug popcorn / nachos an die Seite ;)
<s3m73x> *grml* warum kommt der fucking host nimma hoch
<bekks> chrchrchr :P
<bekks> Er wurde getaked.
<s3m73x> ne ;)
<bekks> take away :P
<s3m73x> pfffff
<s3m73x> Das kommt davon wenn man mit SLES arbeiten muss
<s3m73x> es kommt nur SCHEIßE bei rum
<s3m73x> so viel dann zum Thema "Enterprise ist gut" ^^
<dAnjou> s3m73x: dreh das mal bitte etwas zurück
<s3m73x> sorry :)
<bekks> Damit verlagern wir den Offtopic dann auch nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic - Danke :)
<s3m73x> jopp
<Harmageddon> bin mal wieder wech, danke für die hilfe ;)
<dreamon> ppq, Du hast mir heute den Tip mit speaker-test gegen. speaker-test -f 50 -> Bringt leider nur rauschen. Dachte der macht vielleicht 50Hz Sinus. 
<ppq> dreamon: lies doch mal die manpage
<ppq> -t sine
<dreamon> ppq, Danke. jetzt gehts -> speaker-test -f 100 -t sine
<dreamon> Werde gleich mal damit ein Lied komponieren. ;)
<s3m73x> bekks: Weißt du wer mir sagen kann warum im 12.04 release nur das alte OpenStack release ist und das letzte Release in nem extra Repo liegt ? 
<jokrebel> s3m73x: Der Maintainer?
<bekks> s3m73x: Das liegt daran, dass bei Ubuntu pro Release die Pakete irgendwann eingefroren werden bevor das Release erstellt wird. Neue Versionen (abgesehen von Sicherheitspatches) gibt es dann nur per PPA oder in einem neuen Release.
<s3m73x> AH! Danke :) 
<s3m73x> Hat das nen bestimmten Grund das die eingefroren werden ? <- Quasi "Enterprise" ? Oder sind das die "laufenden" Versionen mit den wenigsten/unkritischsten Bugs damit es wirklich nen LTS geben kann ? 
<bekks> Das ist der sog. Feature-Freeze, damit man sicherstellen kann, dass es kein "rolling release" wird.
<s3m73x> Danke dir, das hat Licht ins Dunkel gebracht :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-20
<tiax> ich verwende für Backups Deja-Dup (was bei 12.10 dabei war). Die Backups sind anscheinend symetrisch mit GnuPG gesichert
<tiax> ich erinnere mich aber nicht, ein Kennwort angegeben zu haben. Wird man da überhaupt gefragt oder wo wird's gespeichert?
<tiax> ich will's nicht knacken, wäre auch Blödsinn. Nachdem es aber symetrische Verschlüsselung ist, muss der Key ja wo stehen
<k1l> im home ordner in .gpg?
<k1l> .gnupg heisst der ordner
<tiax> k1l: nee, da ist nur gnupg-Zeug drin, wenn ich reinschaue. Ist wie gesagt symetrisch, d.h. ohnehin unabhängig von meinen normalen Schlüsseln
<k1l> !gnupg > tiax bei fragen zu der verschlüsselung
<kubine> tiax bei fragen zu der verschlüsselung: Informationen zu GnuPG finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuPG
<tiax> hm, fyi: das Kennwort ist im GNOME-Keyring gespeichert, allerdings ist das keines, an das ich mich erinnere, d.h. ggf. maschinell erstellt oder abgeleitet
<tiax> fraglich, ob man damit restore machen kann
<k1l> wie soll ich das verstehen? fraglich ob man damit restore machen kann
<tiax> k1l: die Backups sind symetrisch verschlüsselt und ich weiß nicht, ob der Key im Keyring der richtige ist oder ob der noch obufuscated o.Ä. wurde
<tiax> Verschlüsselte Daten + falscher Key = Backup wiederherstellen nicht möglich
<kuckuck> Guten Morgen
<fjodor> hey ist hbci sicherer als chiptan?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: was hat eins von beidem mit ubuntu zu tun? *sigh* du kennst das spielchen doch schon lange genug.
<fjodor> ich hab neulich einen älteren Talk von greg krohan gehört, wo er meinte, dass ubuntu und andere distris in einer feedback loop gefangen sind, weil es extrem lange dauert bis bugreports zurück zum kernel gehen und praktisch keine commits von ubuntu kommen. das führt dazu, dass die immer alte bugs haben und so. auch wenn ich das jetzt was falsch ausgedrückt habe ist wohl klar was ich meine. hat sich an der situation etwas geändert? i
<fjodor> greg kroah
<stevieh> fjodor: ich dachte, das ist der falsche raum für? :-)
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass eine änderung der upstream-policy stattgefunden hat.
<fjodor> mmh und f17 hat ja auch tatsächlich wesentlich aktuellere pakete als ubuntu. was spricht den gegen f17?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: DAS ist jetzt wirklich OT.
<fjodor> es ist nen vergleich gegen ubuntu...
<LetoThe2nd> nein, ist es nicht und distri-vergleiche-pro-contra-umfragen haben wir schon immer als OT gehandhabt. das werden wir jetzt für dich nciht ändern.
<fjodor> sry wusst ich nicht
<stevieh> LetoThe2nd: aber dann ist es etwas kontraproduktiv, ihn auf OT zu bannen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: da kann ich jetzt nichts dazu sagen, weil ich ihn nicht gebannt habe.
<stevieh> tja nun.
<fjodor> stevieh: hast du den smartcardreader immer dabei? zieht der nicht vielleicht strom?
<stevieh> fjodor: mag sein, aber nicht so viel, dass es mir auffallen würde.
<kuckuck> Guten Morgen
<kuckuck> ist hier ein schlaufer fuchs der sich mit error meldungen auskennt?
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > kuckuck 
<kubine> kuckuck: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<kuckuck> Ja ja :D ich bin schon auf nopaste :D
<kuckuck> http://nopaste.me/paste/22809750750ab415575f2d
<kubine> Title: Nov 20 09:28:35 local NetworkM - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<kuckuck> Sie wacht nicht mehr aus dem Ruhestand auf :( liegt es an den 2 Error meldungen ganz unten?
<kuckuck> Zeile 1165 & 1166 
<s3m73x> kuckuck -> WLAN kommt nach nem suspend nicht mehr hoch ? ( ohne rein geschaut zu haben )
<kuckuck> s3m73x,  glaube nicht das es daran nicht liegt,  <info> (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> activated (reason 'none') [70 100 0]
<kuckuck> s3m73x,  vor einigen tagen ging es noch
<kuckuck> weiß nicht was ich getahn habe
<kuckuck> s3m73x,  schau nach möglichkeit bitte mal rein
<stevieh> kuckuck: was geht nicht? WLAN? Zeile 1165-66 sagen ja nur, das Desktopnova nicht startet... ist egal
<kuckuck> Ich weiß nicht was nicht geht, ich finde keine fehler.... ich boote den rechner wieder, Bildschirm ist schwarz, webcamlicht geht nicht automatisch aus(manuell ja & und es blinkt normalerweise nur kurz auf)
<kuckuck> es hört sich an als wäre der laptop an...
<kuckuck> lüfter dreht leise
<stevieh> kuckuck: resume nach standby?
<Seymour> Huhu! Wie krieg ich in einem Diagramm in LibreOffeice Calc es hin, dass die Y-Achse bis zu einem höheren Spitzenwert reicht?
<kuckuck> stevieh,  was meinst du
<stevieh> kuckuck: welcher Fehler tritt wann auf?
<kuckuck> höö hab ich das noch nicht gesagt :D ja Sie kommt nicht mehr aus dem ruhestand zurück
<kuckuck> fährt richtig herrunter
<kuckuck> aber nicht mehr hoch
<stevieh> kuckuck: immer schwer zu debuggen. Meine Erfahrung ist es oftmals die Grafik.
<kuckuck> stevieh,  am treiber hab ich nichts geändert & davor ging es auch
<stevieh> kuckuck: was ist da denn drin im dem Lenovo G580?
<kuckuck> kann evtl an ubuntu-tweack liegen
<kuckuck> intel HD3000 denke ich
<stevieh> kuckuck: evtl. 3D/2D?
<kuckuck> bumblebee benutzt nvidea
<kuckuck> stevieh,  wie meinst du 3d/2d
<catweazle> boote mal nen anderen kernel 
<stevieh> kuckuck: das die GraKa im 3D Mode irgendwie klemmt. Aber ist bei HD3000 kein Thema.
<kuckuck> catweazle,  :D du sagst das was ich nicht hören wollte - die alten kernel hab ich aus platzgründen mit ubuntu tweak gelöscht
<kuckuck> hab da "aufgeräumt"
<catweazle> einen alten lässt man immer drauf
<kuckuck> wieder was dazu gelernt
<kuckuck> kan ich wieder einen draufhauen?
<stevieh> voll den Kernel auffe Platte hauen.
<kuckuck> aber stimmt.... es gab vor kurzen nen kernel update
<catweazle> kuckuck: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<kuckuck> catweazle,  muss dieser kompiliert werden oder so was ich mal gelesen habe
<catweazle> nein, welches ubuntu hast du?
<kuckuck> 12.04
<kuckuck> 3.2.0-34-generic
<catweazle> also der 3.2.0-32 sollte auf jeden fall gehen
<catweazle> nimmst aus dem entsprechenden Verzeichnis von jeweils die beiden Pakete für deine Architektur + das linux-headers.........all.deb
<kuckuck> woran seh ich nochmal ob ich i386 oder amd64 habe... was ist das überhaupt o.O
<catweazle> also 3 Pakete runterladen und mit dpkg -i installieren 
<catweazle> kuckuck: uname -a
<Seymour> Ah habs gefunden: Diagramm auswählen => Format-Menü
<Seymour> <patsch> <facepalm>
<_stemmi_> hi, kann mir wer sagen warum sudo bei manchen befehlen "befehl nicht gefunden" ausgibt. in $PATH steht der pfad korrekt drin...
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: hast du mal "which befehl" probiert?
<_stemmi_> stevieh1: gibt den korrekten pfad zurück...
<_stemmi_> ohne sudo funktioniert ja auch...nur halt sudo befehl nicht
<stevieh1> hmm... da war mal was, aber ist lange her, hab ich vergessen.
 * LetoThe2nd würde auf ein binary in home tippen, das bei root natürlich anders ist.
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: das sind scripte, die nicht gehen?
<_stemmi_> nein matlab
<_stemmi_> liegt unter /usr/local/MATLAB/R2011b/bin/matlab
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: das wird ein Script sein?
<_stemmi_> stevieh1: ???
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: schau mal rein, obs wirklich ein binary ist?
<catweazle> meist ist sowas doch eh nur ein Startscript
<catweazle> und Anwendungsprogramme als root starten ist nicht so sinnvoll
<stevieh1> das ausserdem
<_stemmi_> hm...sieht verdammt nach quellcode aus was in der datei steht
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: quellcode? *grin*
<catweazle> wenn du es lesen kannst, dann ist es ein script
<_stemmi_> es ging mir nur darum einen neuen pfad hinzuzufügen...damit er sich das merkt muss ichs leider als root starten
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: ??
<_stemmi_> einen suchpfad...damit er weiß wo er nach scripten suchen muss die ich aufrufe
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: schreib das doch in das script rein, oder mach ein Hilfsscript, catweazle hat recht, das machst du eher als user.
<_stemmi_> was habt ihr gegen quellcode? ein script besteht doch aus quellcode? ??
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: das müssen wir hier nicht ausdiskutieren :-)
<_stemmi_> stevieh1: dann muss ich das aber jedes mal darein schreiben...finde ich umständlich
<catweazle> mal ne andere Frage, wurde der 3.2.0-34-generic wieder zurückgezogen oder warum hab ich nur den 33 und sehe den 34 nirgendwo mehr?
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: wieso jedesmal? 
<_stemmi_> abgesehen davon ist mit das problem mit sudo schon öfter vorgekommen...
<stevieh1> _stemmi_: wenn du dem auf die Schliche kommen willst, musst du am besten jetzt eines dieser Scripte nehmen, wo es vorkommt und schauen, wann da was wo passiert.
<_stemmi_> na für jedes script wo ich betreffende befehle verwenden will...da müsste ich matlab jedesmal sagen wo er suchen muss
<_stemmi_> ha...ich weiß wie es geht... sudo pfad/befehl
<stevieh1> aha
<black__> hi alle, ich hab mir vor längerer zeit mal einen mp3 player gekauft (samsung yp-m1) da ich den nun schon länger nicht mehr benutzt habe, wollte ich nun ein paar musikstücke draufziehen. Mein Problem ist nun das , wenn ich ne mp3 drauf machen möchte, bleibt der stehen und macht nichts mehr, könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
<TheInfinity> black__: schau ins syslog / dmesg
<black__> TheInfinity, bitte scön log : http://pastebin.com/YreuVt6c
<kubine> Title: Nov 20 10:36:33 black kernel: [10404.943840] usb 2-1.1: new high-speed USB devic - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<black__> ich kann nichts mit anfangen, ich kenne mich nicht aus
<TheInfinity> black__: das sieht an sich nicht mal falsch aus.
<TheInfinity> black__: was meinst du mit "bleibt der stehen"?
<black__> TheInfinity, wenn  ich was kopiere, dann rödelt sich der mp3 player eins ab und macht nicht's angezeigt bekomme ich nur das ne datenübertragung läuft, mehr nicht
<TheInfinity> black__: und was sagt ubuntu dazu?
<black__> ich bekomme erst garnichts angezeigt
<black__> aber ich habe schon was gefunden, was mich aber nicht weiterbringt : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-player-info/+bug/573219
<kubine> Title: Bug #573219 “Samsung YP-M1 media player missing” : Bugs : “media-player-info” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<TheInfinity> black__: wenn du was drauf kopierst bekommst du keinen kopiervorgang angezeigt? huh?
<black__> TheInfinity, nein bekomme ich nicht
<TheInfinity> black__: aber das laufwerk müsstest du doch sehen ... ?
<TheInfinity> black__: was passiert, wenn du via konsole was versuchst draufzukopieren?
<black__> TheInfinity, ja lauferk bekomme ich angezeigt, moment ich kopier mal per konsole
<black__> TheInfinity, ich bekomme nichts angezeigt
<TheInfinity> black__: was passiert bei dem cp befehl?
<TheInfinity> black__: kopier mal in ein pastebin
<black__> TheInfinity, http://pastebin.com/w4Z1n0Gr
<kubine> Title: black@black:~$ cp GrooveDown_Downloads/Pet\ Shop\ Boys/West\ End\ Girls.mp3 /med - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh1> black__: wieso bringt dich die Beschreibung in dem Launchpad Artikel nicht weiter? 
<black__> weil ich das scon versuct hab, ohne erfolg. stevieh1 
<black__> was auch komisch ist, über die vmware win7 klappt's ohne probleme
<TheInfinity> black__: was genau hast du da versucht? das sieht nämlich tatsächlich wie eine lösungsoption aus
<TheInfinity> black__: das wundert nicht @windows, da werden ja auch die windows usb treiber verwendet
<black__> TheInfinity, lach mich weg, nautilus hat sich verabschiedet o.O
<TheInfinity> black__: passiert wenn du am IO zeugs rumspielst.
<black__> ja gut, wenn ich mp3 player trenne geht ieder alles
<black__> TheInfinity, alles was im Launchpad artikel steht stimmt ja alles über ein 
<TheInfinity> black__: hast das patch file entsprechend der launchpad anleitung eingebaut?
<black__> TheInfinity, ich hab die eingefügt selbe problem
<TheInfinity> black__: auch die max_sectors regel? weil das ist bei dir noch auf den abstrus hohen wert.
<black__> welche regel ? TheInfinity 
<TheInfinity> black__: echo 64 > /sys/block/sdc/device/max_sectors - weiter unten ist die dauerhafte udev regel dazu
<black__> muss ich rechner neu starten ?
<TheInfinity> black__: nein.
<TheInfinity> black__: einfach sofort danach den stick verwenden bei der echo lösung. der stick muss dabei eingesteckt sein,
<black__> ich kack ab, es funktioniert
<fjodor> black__: 1. formatieren über gparted 2. gucken obs neue firmware dafür gibt
<black__> kann man das nicht einfach fixen das problem und beim nächsten ubuntu einbauen ?
<fjodor> black__: sry
<fjodor> falsch gescrollt :D
<black__> ja ja, lach
<TheInfinity> black__: ist als patch released worden. wird irgendwann reinkommen ;)
<TheInfinity> black__: weiter unten steht wie man das dauerhaft mach :)
<black__> meinst du das : RUN+="/bin/sh -c '/bin/echo 64 > /sys/block/%k/device/max_sectors'"
<black__> TheInfinity, oder das : http://cgit.freedesktop.org/media-player-info/commit/?id=85d7ae73fc0fe333873c21209c3dd5812fab9d7a
<kubine> Title: media-player-info - Media Player Information (at cgit.freedesktop.org)
<TheInfinity> black__: beides. :)
<black__> ja wie soll das gehen ? ich versteh nur bahnhof
<TheInfinity> steht doch da?
<black__> TheInfinity, ich kann schlecht englisch
<TheInfinity> black__: dann sag doch net dass du das aus launchpad schon gemacht hast ;9
<black__> TheInfinity, also kann ich das mittels befehl machen : RUN+="/bin/sh -c '/bin/echo 64 > /sys/block/%k/device/max_sectors'"
<stevieh1> TheInfinity: schräg, oder?
<black__> boar ey, ich kack ab *grrrr*
<TheInfinity> black__: genau lesen und fragen wenn du was nicht verstehst. und dict.leo.org zur unterstützung nehmen.
<black__> fail -.-
<fjodor> mmh ich hab seit fünf jahren den selben laptop benutzt mit einem core duo 32bit 2ghz. jetzt frage ich frag mich jetzt ob es sich überhaupt lohnt einen i5 zu kaufen, wenn ich die meiste zeit eh keine cpu intensiven sachen mache. da würde doch auch ein i3 wesentlich schneller sein. merke ich unter ubuntu bei der täglichen benutzung unterschiede zwischen i5 und i3?
<fjodor> hält der akku mit einem i5 oder mit einem i3 länger?
<black__> okay TheInfinity danke für deine unterstützung, bin mal weg :D
<TheInfinity> fjodor: das ist mehr was für offtopic.
<stevieh1> *lol*
<fjodor> damn :D
<kuckuck> catweazle, schade der kernel rollback hat leider nichts gebracht (standby)
 * kuckuck rebootet
<kuckuck> catweazle,  hast du dir vorhin wegen dem standby problem auch mal die logfile angeschaut? dort schien alles okay oder?
<catweazle> da war nix groß Auffälliges kuckuck
<catweazle> vielleicht hat dir dein Tweak-Tool auch einfach den Desktop weginstalliert
<kuckuck> catweazle,  in wie fern desktop weg installiert? ich kann beim anmelden zwischen ubuntu 2D und ubuntu wählen
<kuckuck> catweazle,  das meinstest du sicher nicht?
<maredebianum1> Hallo, ich bekam gerade ein upgrade von light-themes, und da ich eine Datei davon lokal gepatcht habe, musste ich das natürlich wieder tun. Gibt es da eine Lösung, einen lokalen patch für ein Paket vorzuhalten?
<coldjack> Hallo wie bekomm ich von einem entfernten Rechner den "Fingerprint für ssh" heraus?
<coldjack> Ich möchte gerne eine entfernte Installation durchführen, bekomme aber immer folgenden Fehler https://gist.github.com/36733217d56e16ff5a80
<kubine> Title: gist: 36733217d56e16ff5a80 Gist (at gist.github.com)
<apollo13> alten fingerprint löschen
<TheInfinity> coldjack: kannst auch einfach zeile 2 löschen
<TheInfinity> coldjack: er fragt dann nach
<coldjack> TheInfinity: Wie meinst du das?
<TheInfinity> coldjack: lies dir mal die fehlermeldung genau durch ;)
<permission> Hallo, wenn ein programm eine libary ausfürhen darf, aber nicht lesen und schreiben (apparmor) kann die libary dann verändert werden, bzw. gelöscht werden (vom programm)?
<coldjack> ja das ich den korrekten key nutzen soll
<coldjack> ah okay
<coldjack> glaub hab es verstanden
<TheInfinity> coldjack: jo, und da steht auch wo der steht bei dir aufm rechner
<permission> wie sieht das aus, ein executable recht ist aber nicht gleichzeitig ein schreibrecht oder? also dürfte nur weil die datei ausfürbar ist, schreibbar sein oder?
<permission> nicht fehlt bei der vorigen aussage am schluss
<TheInfinity> permission: +r ist was anderes als +w, ja.
<coldjack> TheInfinity: Aber in dem Ordner "/Users/Sebastian/.ssh/" ist nur known_hosts enthalten
<permission> was hat +r damit zu tun? r ist ja read
<TheInfinity> permission: meinte auch +x -.-
<TheInfinity> coldjack: rischtisch. in known_hosts in zeile 2 ist dein übeltäter.
<permission> also bist du dir da sicher?
<coldjack> oaky, hab das alte gelöscht
<fjodor> hey stevieh1 hast du ne ssd verbaut?
<TheInfinity> permission: ja, ist eben was unterschiedliches. :)
<stevieh1> fjodor: yep
<fjodor> der händler meinte grad man könnte auch 9mm reinquetschen, wäre aber schwierig
<permission> muss ja auch so sein, denn würde alles was ausführbar ist, schreibbar sein, wäre das ja schlimm in sachen sicherheit
<stevieh1> fjodor: 9mm gehen nicht in den X230. Ich hab bei meiner 9mm SSD den Deckel abgeschraubt, dann hats gepasst.
<fjodor> :D
<TheInfinity> permission: chmod 666 wäre zum beispiel für alle read write, chmod 777 read write execute, chmod 444 nur read, 555 read & execute ... etc.
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: ich weise dich jetzt wirklich das letzte mal drauf hin. hardware ist hier OT. dass du im OT gebannt bist tut nichts zur sache, hat sicher nen grund.
<fjodor> LetoThe2nd: ok
<permission> wie sieht das aus, wenn ich ein programm als root laufen habe?
<LetoThe2nd> fjodor: ergo: such dir bitte nen anderen channel für so was, oder ins query. hier ist bitte endgültig schluss.
<fjodor> query ging nicht
<fjodor> jetzt weiß ich warum...
<TheInfinity> permission: du willst dass nur root ausführen darf?
<permission> nein, aber ich meine ob ein programm das als root läuft einfach eine libary löschen darf, die es verwendet
<permission> ein buffer overflow versucht doch eben genau das zu umgehen oder?
<TheInfinity> permission: ein programm das als root läuft darf alles machen.
<TheInfinity> permission: deswegen sollten programme auch net als root laufen
<permission> auf welche ordner hat ein programm das nicht als root läuft normal zugriff?
<fjodor> LetoThe2nd: query hat wirklich nicht geklappt
<permission> home ist klar
<permission> ich nehme an auf var auch, oder ?
<TheInfinity> permission: lesezugriff ziemlich global. schreibzugriff vor allem /tmp.
<TheInfinity> permission: n paar ausnahmen gibt's beim lesezugriff, private ssl certs gehören dazu.
<permission> d.h. ein programm das als nutzer läuft, darf nicht einfach im dateisystem irgendwelche dateien anlegen, oder?
<TheInfinity> permission: yep
<TheInfinity> permission: ausnahme eben /home, /tmp und wenn man das eingestellt hat externes zeugs in /media
<permission> und was ist mit datein die bei apt-get --purge remove nicht entfernt werden (abgesehen von den log dateien und den dateien in home)
<permission> woher kommen die?
<TheInfinity> permission: das sind meist als daemon rennende programme, die dann auch einen eigenen user haben und schreibrechte auf bestimmte teile in /var oder andere bereiche haben
<permission> aber die dürfen ohnehin nur bei programmen vorkommen die ich als root ausgeführt habe oder?
<TheInfinity> nö, apache läuft zum beispiel als www-data, /var/www gehört www-data, so dass es da auch schreiben kann
<TheInfinity> permission: dann hast du die schreibrechte über den user
<permission> unter windows kann eine trialversion nicht nochmal installiert werden weil es einen registry key hinterlässt
<permission> ist sowas in ubuntu auch möglich?
<permission> (also ich meine jetzt keine registry)
<TheInfinity> permission: du kannst /home auf ne eigene partition ohne execute rechte mounten
<TheInfinity> permission: dann kannst du nix ausführen aus /home heraus.
<permission> das ist mir klar
<koegs> permission: kannst du dich vielleicht mal klar äussern worauf du hinaus willst, anstatt das wir hier wie wild szenarien besprechen :)
<permission> ich will eigentlich auf nichts bestimmtes hinaus, ich will nur antworten auf verständnisprobleme finden 
<permission> ist das ein problem? störe ich?
<permission> aber danke für das angebot der hilfe!
<TheInfinity> permission: naja, da es keine registry gibt ist das kaum n prob wie du schon sagtest ;)
<permission> also könnte man unter ubuntu trialversionen so oft hintereinander installieren, wie man das wollte (wenn es welche gäbe)?
<permission> das programm kann nirgendwo geheime dateien einschleusen, die aufschluss über eine bisherige installation aufschluss geben (außer in home, tmp, und var)?
<TheInfinity> permission: nein, da bei einer installation für gewöhnlich rootrechte abgefragt werden. und sich damit irgendwo registriert.
<TheInfinity> permission: kannste wie bei windows sicherlich alles nachvollziehen, ist aber elendes gefrickel. will man nicht machen.
<permission> aber beim installieren über die paketverwaltung werden ja nur dateien verschoben, nichts ausgeführt, also kann noch nichts eingeschleust werden
<maredebianum1> permission: es gibt so viel Material im Netz, das du vielleicht erst mal angucken könntest. Oft wird aus dem Aufbau des Materials viel klar, z.B. warum was wie und auf welcher Ebene gehandhabt wird. http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/
<kubine> Title: Debian GNU/Linux Anwenderhandbuch (at debiananwenderhandbuch.de)
<maredebianum1> permission: die Pakete sind signiert, das hat seinen Grund...
<TheInfinity> permission: schon, aber dann wird die app beim ersten start rootrechte für das ersteinrichten haben wollen. da sei dir sicher. :)
<permission> erst wenn man einen lizenzmanager als root ausführt, kann er files einschleusen die dann beim purgen nicht mehr entfernt werden können (da apt davon nichts weiß)?
<TheInfinity> permission: yep. aber ohne lizenzmanager wird das ganze nicht starten. :)
<permission> <+TheInfinity> ich könnte apparmor im complain mode auf den lizenzmanager loslassen ^^ 
<LetoThe2nd> permission: welchen lizenzmanager denn?
<permission> oder ich lasse den in einem container laufen 
<TheInfinity> permission: wie gesagt, das will man nicht. es nervt (und ist nicht so recht legal - und unfair gegenüber dem hersteller).
<permission> keine sorge, ich habe nichts dergleichen vor
<permission> es geht mir nur darum, die kontrolle über mein file system zu erhalten
<LetoThe2nd> permission: ich sage jetzt einfach mal das, was sich ohnehin alle denken - entweder du machst butter bei die fische und sagst was los ist, welches programm und was du vorhast - oder wir beenden das thema jetzt, support und verständnis hi oder her.
<LetoThe2nd> permission: apparmor und apt haben jede menge doku, die darfst du gerne nach bedarf weiter ausschlacvhten.
<permission> Leto: ich habe nichts spezifisches vor, ich frage nur, weil mich das interessiert
<permission> ich habe auch keine illegalen absichten 
<permission> wissen ist immer gefährlich das ist mir klar
<LetoThe2nd> permission: und ich sage, dass jetzt hier bitte schluss ist, weil ich diese diskussion hier als zu grenzwertig ansehe um sie weiterzuführen.
<permission> darf ich noch andere fragen stellen?
<LetoThe2nd> du darfst.
<permission> wenn ich ein programm installiere kann das nicht im hintergrund irgendwelche rootprozesse starten ohne mein passwort zu fragen oder (nachdem ich es als benutzer gestartet habe)? 
<LetoThe2nd> permission: du reitest schon wieder auf ein und demselben rum.
<permission> wenn du umbedingt willst kann ich dir sagen worauf ich genau hinaus will:
<LetoThe2nd> ich bitte darum.
<permission> ich habe bemerkt, dass meine installationen immer speicher brauchen, auch wenn ich alles wieder deinstalliert habe (mit apt-get --purge remove)
<permission> (immer mehr) statt mehr
<maredebianum1> permission: ? was für speicher?
<permission> speicherplatz
<permission> nun habe ich mich gefragt, ob diese programme nicht irgendwo was weiß ich für welche files ablegen oder zurücklassen die zusätzlich speicherplatz belegen
<permission> z.B. in usr
<maredebianum1> permission: ordentlich paketierte software macht das nicht, außer vielleicht logfiles etc.
<LetoThe2nd> permission: es gibt aus installersicht 3 arten von daten. 1) die paket daten. werden beim deinstallieren gelöscht 2) konfiguraitionen, werden sofern unverändert(!)  mit --purge gelöscht. 3) benutzer und laufzeitgenerierte daten. bleiben übrig. den rest kannst du dir denken.
<permission> wie ist das sofern nicht geändert zu verstehen?
<permission> wenn sie namen ändern?
<maredebianum1> permission: Inhalt, z.B. wenn du eine config anpasst
<LetoThe2nd> permission: genauso wie ichs gesagt habe. ein paket bringt ne default-konfiguraion mit. du änderst was dran, dann wirds nicht mehr gelöscht.
<LetoThe2nd> permission: ich bin mir übrigens _sehr_ sicher dass man zu sowas auch ziemlich problemlos doku ergooglen kann.
<permission> und das kann man nicht verhindert 
<permission> ?
<maredebianum1> http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/paketmanagement.html  ;)
<kubine> Title: Kapitel 4. Paketmanagement (at debiananwenderhandbuch.de)
<permission> kann ich apt nicht zwingen alle konfigurationsdateien zu entfernen?
<permission> danke für den link
<permission> und was ich jetzt im wesentlichen wissen wollte, ist präzise formuliert folgendes "Wird jedes programm gezwungen die ordnerstruktur zu respektieren (logs in var/log, binaries in /bin etc.) oder kann ein programm zum beispiel dateien in bin anlegen?"
<LetoThe2nd> permission: das paketmanagement wird mit rootrechten ausgeführt. damit ist die frage erschöpfend beantwortet.
<permission> womit beantwortet, mit ja oder nein?
<maredebianum1> permission: Das kann jedes Programm machen, wie es meint. Für Ordnung sorgt dein Distributor, z.B. FHS.
<TheInfinity> permission: root kann alles. damit können packages überallhin was packen.
<permission> der paketmanager führt ja schließlich nichts aus, er verschiebt ja nur dateien
<permission> und die programme rufe ich in den meisten fällen ja nur als nutzer auf
<LetoThe2nd> permission: falsch. und jetzt gehts du bitte langsam wirklich mal die doku lesen.
<permission> also ich habe den wiki artiekl zu apt-get gelesen und da steht nichts davon, dass dateien des programmes ausgeführt werden
<LetoThe2nd> permission: buzzwords zum googlen: "dpkg scripts"
<permission> danke
<permission> aber nicht jedes paket muss solche skripte haben, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> permission: komm wieder wenn du durch bist: http://www.proulx.com/~bob/debian/hints/DpkgScriptOrder
<LetoThe2nd> permission: und natürlich auch http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html
<kubine> Title: Debian Policy Manual - Package maintainer scripts and installation procedure (at www.debian.org)
<permission> okay may contain heißt nicht zwingend 
<LetoThe2nd> permission: besteht echt keinen grund das hier wieder durchzukauen, ist ja alles dokumentiert
<permission> Leto: ich möchte in keiner form kritisieren, aber wozu gibt es dann diesen chat, rein theoretisch kann man sich ja alles ergoogeln (was nicht heißt ich sei zu faul oder hätte das nicht getan)?
<permission> ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei allen für die hilfe!
<maredebianum1> permission: du willst gerne darüber ein Schwätzchen halten, das ist OK im Offtopic. Ansonsten auch bitte mal lesen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> permission: das kann ich dir gerne sagen. der channel ist für ubuntu-suuport gedacht. für leute, die ein spezifisches problem haben und nach einer lösung fragen. wir sind auch einer kleinenn diskussion im allgemeinen nicht abgeneigt, aber wenn jemand stundenlang nach sachen fragt die ausreichend dokumentiert sind, dann klingt das eher nur nach "ich möchte es mir vorkauen lassen"
<LetoThe2nd> permission: und _dafür_ ist der channel nicht gedacht.
<permission> okay, danke ich geh dann mal
 * LetoThe2nd betrachtet dies als EOD
<maredebianum1> Aber wo wir gerade bei den dpkg und scripten waren: kann ich lokal patches für ein paket vorhalten, die dann angewendet werden? Gibt es da hooks?
<LetoThe2nd> maredebianum1: IMHO nein. was der sache am nächsten kommen müsste wär wohl apt-pinning.
<maredebianum1> also hold und dann Augen auf.
<LetoThe2nd> sinngemäss ja.
<stevieh1> aber das hat ja nix mit patchen zu tun?
<maredebianum1> stevieh1: zumindest werden so keine gepatchten Dateien durch updates überschrieben.
<stevieh1> c'est vrai
<maredebianum> ich habe ein Flicker-screen Problem (zwei screens, die ab und an ausgehen, dann wieder an) und finde in .xsession errors xinerama auto-configure Meldungen. Wie kann ich dem Problem auf den Grund gehen?
<maredebianum> Das scheint bei manchen Fenster-Operationen ausgelöst zu werden, evtl. auch durch popup-messages, aber leider kein klares Muster.
<dadrc> Naja, dass die Monitore bei auto-configure flackern, ist halbwegs normal. Die Frage wäre also eher, wieso da auto-configure ausgelöst wird
<maredebianum> ach so, 2D-gnome hier. dadrc: genau, der Grund ist mir nicht klar,  nur eine Meldung gabs mal: Warnung der Fensterverwaltung: Ungültiges WM_TRANSIENT_FOR-Fenster
<dadrc> Und wenn du die Warnung in Google wirfst?
<dadrc> Oder bei Launchpad in die Suche?
<maredebianum> dadrc: werde nicht ganz schlau draus, es gab mal Bugreports hier und da wo das auftaucht, aber meist mit compiz bzw. richtigen xorg Abstürzen. Xorg.0.log zeigt auch nur die Rekonfiguration, nicht den Grund... Metacity hat sich auch noch gerade mal verabschiedet
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mal `METACITY_VERBOSE=1 METACITY_USE_LOGFILE=1 metacity --replace` vorschlagen
<dadrc> Angeblich schreibt das ein tolles Logfile mit ganz vielen Infos
<maredebianum> dadrc: Danke. Ja da rauscht eine Menge ins log ;) Jetzt muss ich noch warten, dass der Fehler wieder passiert...
<dadrc> Ajo, sag Bescheid, wenn du was hast und nichts weiterkommst.
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A>  ich hab grad das problem, daß mein java sich nicht mehr 
<PrototypeX29A>                        starten lässt. Wenn ich es in der shell eingebe 
<PrototypeX29A>                        empfiehlt mir ubuntu openjdk-7-jre-headless zu 
<PrototypeX29A>                        installieren, aber die jre ist installiert
<PrototypeX29A> ups sorry 
<LetoThe2nd> PrototypeX29A: betrachte dich selbst als negativbeispiel warum man hier nicht reinpasten sollte :)
<PrototypeX29A> asche auf mein haupt
<PrototypeX29A> ich hab grad das problem, daß mein java sich nicht mehr starten lässt. Wenn ich es in der shell eingebe empfiehlt mir ubuntu openjdk-7-jre-headless zu installieren, aber die jre ist installiert
<PrototypeX29A> dabei hätte ich einfach meine history bemühen können
<PrototypeX29A> ich hab "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.7.0-openjdk" probiert, aber das sieht falsch aus
<PrototypeX29A> sprich ich krieg eine ganze latte and "error: no alternatives for FOOBAR." meldungen
<PrototypeX29A> wobei ich den parameter geraten hab
<PrototypeX29A> momentan spiel ich mit dem gedanken einer neuinstallation, aber irgendwie wäre mir eine weniger drastische lösung lieber
<koegs> PrototypeX29A: welche Java-version und aus welcher quelle hast du denn installiert, welche ubuntu-version, bla blub
<PrototypeX29A> ubuntu version dürfte 11.10 sein und ich hab open-jdk-7 und open-jdk-6 installiert aus den offiziellen quellen
<PrototypeX29A> früher hatte ich mal direkt was von sun, wenn ich mich recht entsinne aus einer drittquelle
<PrototypeX29A> die hab ich aber aus sicherheitsgründen wieder rausgenommen
<PrototypeX29A> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich seitdem java mal am laufen hatte
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Verwendete-Java-Version-einstellen
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: hmm, das ist scheinbar das was von 'update-java-alternatives' indirekt aufgerufen wird, ich kriege zumindest denselben fehler:
<PrototypeX29A> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for java.
<PrototypeX29A> sorry ich rede vermutlich grad ohne kontext
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: aber der die anleitung in dem tutorial funktioniert bei mir nicht
<koegs> auch das gelesen? "Wer Oracle Java (ehemals Sun Java) manuell installiert hat, muss vor den obigen Befehlen auch einen Eintrag im Alternativen-System erstellt haben."
<PrototypeX29A> das bezieht sich vermutlich darauf, wenn ich oracle als alternative nutzen will
<PrototypeX29A> ich nutze es ja nicht mehr als alternative, ich will openjdk nutzen
<TheInfinity> PrototypeX29A: und dafür musst du das alternativen system aktivieren
<PrototypeX29A> ich habe kein /etc/alternatives/java
<koegs> alternativ würde ich empfehlen erstmal alle java-versionen zu deinstallieren, inkl. de oracle java zeugs und dann neu anfangen
<PrototypeX29A> ich hatte die jre7 bereits deinstalliert und reinstalliert, das hatte nichts geholfen
<PrototypeX29A> TheInfinity: das hab ich nicht verstanden
<koegs> ich sagte ja auch alle, inkl. dem oracle zeugs :)
<PrototypeX29A> das oracle zeugs sollte ich gar nicht mehr drauf haben
<PrototypeX29A> naja "sollte", ich weiß letztendlich nie was da noch so rumlungert
<koegs> sollte ist keine zuverlässige aussage
<PrototypeX29A> ich weiß, aber ich hab keine ahnung, wie ich das verifizieren kann
<koegs> zum beispiel mit dpkg
<coldjack> Hallo, ich bin es mal wieder. Ich habe soweit meinen entfernten Rechner eingerichtet. Ich mach dies alles über ssh. Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass man die datei id_rsa speichern soll und dann wieder importieren soll, meine Frage ist, wohin soll die Datei importiert werden?
<PrototypeX29A> ok mit apt-get remove java-common hab ich grad irgendwas grösseres ausgelöst
<PrototypeX29A> ok, das hat nicht so sehr geholfen. Ich wüsste lieber warum das ganze nicht funktioniert
<PrototypeX29A> von meinem verstaendnis her muesste es ein verzeichnis /etc/alternatives/java geben sobald ich eine jre installiere, aber die scheint es nicht zu geben
<PrototypeX29A> alle fixes die im internet finde bezeiehen sich auf diesen ort, der bei mir schon gar nicht existiert
<PrototypeX29A> lustigerweise existiert /etc/alternatives/jar
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: ich hab dpkg --purge genutzt um diverse sun-uberreste zu toeten, aber auch danach hab ich dasselbe problem: ich hab kein /etc/alternatives/java
<PrototypeX29A> es gibt doch eine moeglichkeit herauszufinden wo sich ein paket hininstalliert?
<ring0> dpkg -L paket
<PrototypeX29A> danke
<PrototypeX29A> ok die binaries werden anscheinend installiert, ich probier es mal da ein paar symlinks per hand nach /usr/bin/ anzulegen
<PrototypeX29A> erscheint mir jetzt irgendwie unsauber, aber was besseres fällt mir nicht ein
<ring0> PrototypeX29A, hab vorhin nichts mitbekommen. wo ist das grundlegende problem?
<PrototypeX29A> ring0: er findet java nicht obwohl ich openjdk-7-jre installiert hab
<PrototypeX29A> ich nehme an das problem ist, dass es kein /etc/alternatives/java gibt, was nach meinem verstaendnis angelegt worden sein muesste
<PrototypeX29A> ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung wie das alternativen-system genau funktionieren sollte, und wie die struktur aussehen sollte
<PrototypeX29A> das ist grad der beste hinweise darauf wie es eigentlich aussehen sollte (auch wenn es hier um die sun-jdk geht) http://www.jansipke.nl/installing-sun-jdk-6-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<kubine> Title: Installing Sun JDK 6 on Ubuntu 10.04 » jansipke.nl (at www.jansipke.nl)
<ring0> PrototypeX29A, hast du mal hier reingeschaut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternativen-System
<kubine> Title: Alternativen-System › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PrototypeX29A> nein, aber werd ich mal machen :)
<ring0> PrototypeX29A, normalerweise sollte das alles für einen angelegt werden. sofern man nichts grundlegendes ändern will, hat man damit an sich nix zu tun
<ring0> PrototypeX29A, hast du vorher irgendwie unsauber sun java installiert?
<PrototypeX29A> wenn unsauber heißt aus dritten paket-quellen, dann vermutlich ja
<PrototypeX29A> das ist das einzig unsaubere das ich meinem system antun musste :(
<ring0> hast du das ppa denn sauber mittels ppa-purge wieder entfernt?
<PrototypeX29A> *kopfkratz* wenn ich die frage schon nicht verstehe, dann heißt das vermutlich "nein"
<PrototypeX29A> ich denke ich hab ausschließlich apt-get remove genutzt
<ring0> PrototypeX29A, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA?redirect=no#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> das ist einfach bequem ;) solltest du es natürlich geschafft haben, jedes paket aus dem ppa selbst zu deinstallieren bzw. downzugraden, sollte es auch nach entfernung des ppa keine probleme geben
<PrototypeX29A> ich hatte angenommen, daß ich durhc das sun-ppa nur noch zusätzliche alternativen installiert hab, aber vermutlich stimmt das nicht
<PrototypeX29A> ich versuche fremde PPAs zu vermeiden, aber bei java kam ich irgendwie nicht drumherum :(
<ring0> PrototypeX29A, besser ist immer sowas vorher zu prüfen und nicht blind zu vermuten ;)
<PrototypeX29A> ubuntu zu verstehen ist an manchen stellen so unsagbar schwierig, da muß ich manchmal das risiko in kauf nehmen
<PrototypeX29A> so jetzt les ich erstmal die links die du mir gegeben hast, danke schonmal
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, welche fremdquelle hast du denn für welches ubuntu genutzt?
<PrototypeX29A> ring1: das kann ich nicht mehr sagen, irgendetwas aus einem howto um die sun-jdk zu bekommen
<PrototypeX29A> (als es noch sun hieß)
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, das ist natürlich schlecht. so lässt sich schwer helfen
<PrototypeX29A> ich habe darüber leider nicht buch geführt
<xecuter> hallo
<xecuter> guten abend
<PrototypeX29A> und wenn ich es doch habe, dann weiß ich nicht mehr wo :)
<xecuter> hi produnis 
<PrototypeX29A> hallo
<xecuter> hab eine kurze frage
<produnis> hiho
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, vielleicht steht sie noch /etc/apt/sources.lst
<PrototypeX29A> hab da jetzt spontan nichts gefunden was auf java oder sun hindeutet
<xecuter> mit welchem befehl kann ich z.b. von tty1 sagen, dass tty7 abgemeldet wird von der gui?
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, oder in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ in einer extra datei
<PrototypeX29A> kann es sein daß das schon im 'partner' repository drin war? 
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, ja
<PrototypeX29A> das ist das einzige was mir nicht-offiziell aussieht
<xecuter> ohje herum , mir kann wohl anscheinend niemand weiterhelfen :(
<Restriction> Leto: So ich habe die dokumentation zu apt und dpkg gelesen, frage mich aber, ob man die dpkg scripte wieder rückgängig machen kann (gibt es ein tool)?
<ring1> xecuter, geduld ist eine tugend :)
<xecuter> ohh hallo ring1 :)
<Restriction> allgemein ist ein bashscript ja nicht automatisiert rückgängig machbar, wie könnte man allerdings eine installtion eines deb paketes (das dpkg scripte nutzt) vollkommen rückgängig machen, ohne neu zu installieren?
<PrototypeX29A> woher weiß update-alternatives eigentlich was für alternativen es gibt
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, hier ist der inhalt von partner: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/ da ist schon einiges drin, was nicht unbedingt nur mit java zu tun hat
<kubine> Title: Index of /pool/partner (at archive.canonical.com)
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, aber partner würde ich eher nicht als problematisch an sehen
<PrototypeX29A> multiverse habe ich auch noch gefunden
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, das teilen die pakete, die du installierst dem alternativen system mit
<PrototypeX29A> sudo update-alternatives --list java  gibt mir "error: no alterantives" zurück
<PrototypeX29A> da scheint doch schon das problem zu liegen
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, multiverse gehört auch zu den standard ubuntu paketquellen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen
<kubine> Title: Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, hast du java denn mal komplett gepurged und wieder installiert im anschluss?
<PrototypeX29A> ring1: wie gesagt, ich hab versucht möglichst wenig schindluder mit den paketquellen zu treiben, weil ich solche probleme ja grad vermeiden wollte
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, das ist auch löblich :)
<PrototypeX29A> ich hab alle sun-pakete die ich mit dpkg finden konnte einzeln gepurged mit dpkg --purge
<ring1> wieso das denn?
<PrototypeX29A> ich dachte das hilft vielleicht
<ring1> pakete installiert und deinstalliert man doch mit apt-get
<ring1> das kümmert sich dann auch gleich um die abhängigkeiten
<PrototypeX29A> hmm
<PrototypeX29A> die paket-verwaltung habe ich noch nie richtig verstanden
<PrototypeX29A> traurig aber wahr
<ring1> guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren
<kubine> Title: Pakete installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Restriction> +ring1: weißt du wie man pakete und die änderungen die diese verursacht haben komplett entfernt?
<xecuter> ring1, weiß du rat?
<PrototypeX29A> ring1: ja, so die grundlagen kapiere ich ja. Ich nutz etwa seit 15 jahren linux und 10 davon debian-artige systeme.
<koegs> PrototypeX29A: ein gutes beispiel warum man nicht einfach wild am system rumfummelt ohne zu wissen was man tut :)
<PrototypeX29A> ring1: nur die details und die architektur des systems ist mir ein völliges rätsel und bei manchen problemen muß ich einfach auf raten zurückgreifen
<apollo13> wut? raten tut man nie
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: die alternative ist es kein java zu haben, oder neuzuinstallieren 
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, apt-get sollte prinzipiell genutzt werden. apt-get nutzt selbst dpkg
<Restriction> was spricht gegen aptitude?
<PrototypeX29A> ring1: das ist mir klar, aber sehr viele lösungsansätze beinhalten immer wieder dpkg
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, das ist dann aber immer gebastel
<ring1> Restriction, ein multiarch bug derzeit
<PrototypeX29A> ring1: nichtsdestotrotz betraf das purgen wohl nur pakete die schon removed waren und es ging da nur noch um überbleibsel
<ring1> Restriction, siehe roter kasten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/aptitude
<kubine> Title: aptitude › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Restriction> ah ja, stimmt, aber ist der nicht schon gefixt?
<PrototypeX29A> apollo13: manchmal bleibt nichts anderes über, wenn niemand eine lösung weiß und ich auch keine antwort ergooglen kann
<ring1> Restriction, kommt drauf an, welche ubuntu version du nutzt. lässt sich ja leicht rausfinden
<Restriction> im prinzip hat dpkg ja alles, was man braucht um programme vollständig zu entfernen, dennoch ist es nicht wirklich möglich
<PrototypeX29A> apollo13: ich wünschte ich könnte probleme anders lösen aber oft gibt es für mich keine andere möglichkeit
<PrototypeX29A> apollo13: jetzt bin ich schon wieder 2 stunden am fehlersuchen und wollte eigentlich nur mal eben eclipse starten
<PrototypeX29A> apollo13: jetzt kann ich raten daß ein paar handgelegte symlinks mein problem vermutlich lösen oder weitere 2 stunden forschen wie ich das problem "sauber" löse
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, ich würde probieren, sun-java nochmal zu installieren mit apt-get. anschließend sauber mit 'apt-get purge paketname' und 'apt-get autoremove --purge' zu deinstallieren. danach dann openjdk 6 oder 7, was du eben brauchst installieren. das sollte sich eigentlich um den rest kümmern
<Restriction> +ring1, ist es möglich ein dpkg script einfach rückgängig zu machen (automatisiert)?
<PrototypeX29A> ring1: das sun-paket ist ja gar nicht mehr im repository, weil sich ja oracle jetzt querstellt
<PrototypeX29A> wenn ich mich recht entsinne
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, richtig, aber du hast doch über eine fremdquelle installiert?
<ring1> Restriction, kommt ganz drauf an, was dein "script" angestellt hat
<koegs> PrototypeX29A: vielleicht solltest du mal /etc/apt/sources.list und den inhalt von /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ liefern, dann kann man schauen
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: http://pastebin.com/0FVzH6LH
<kubine> Title: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.10 _Karmic Koala_ - Release i386 (20091028.5)]/ karmic mai - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: und hier das verzeichnis: http://pastebin.com/wvTig88Z
<kubine> Title: peter@yuggoth:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ i2p-maintainers-i2p-oneiric.list - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PrototypeX29A> ich gebe zu, da waren mehr fremdquellen als ich dachte im spiel
<Restriction> +ring1, naja ich hätte auf einen allgemeinen weg gehofft das rückgängig zu machen (das man bei einer deinstallation eines paketes alles rückgängig macht, was beim installieren gemacht wurde)
<leszek> hi
<ring1> Restriction, apt-get purge paketname && apt-get autoremove --purge
<Restriction> das macht nicht alles rückgängig
<koegs> weia, PrototypeX29A ich empfehle die Neuinstallation :D
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: so schlimm?
<koegs> und beim nächsten mal lieber fragen wie man was macht anstatt wild zu raten und alles kaputt zu machen
<xecuter> hmm
<Restriction> +ring1 teilweise verfehlt es sogar dependencies 
<ring1> Restriction, das macht alles rückgängig, was das apt angestellt hat. daten die du selbst angelegt hast, werden nicht berührt
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: das problem ist, dass ich haeufig entweder keine antwort bekomme oder die antwort oft auch sehr krude hacks sind
<xecuter> ring1, gibt es denn ne möglichkeit irgendwie zu sagen starte kde und nicht gdm? 
<koegs> PrototypeX29A: ich behaupte einfach, dann suchst du an den falschen stellen nach antworten
<PrototypeX29A> hauptsaechlich hier und in #ubuntu
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: was genau ist denn das probl das du siehst?
<PrototypeX29A> problem
<Restriction> +ring1, schön wärs, leider nicht: dpkg scripte wie .preinst skripte (ins deb integriert) kann es nicht rückgängig machen und apt-get hat ein problem meta pakete zu entfernen (also deren abhänigkeiten)
<PrototypeX29A> vermutlich sind 3 jahre ubuntu ohne neuinstallation so oder so gewagt, wenn man kein experte ist
<koegs> +gewagte Fummeleien ;-)
<koegs> natürlich könnte man alles wieder gerade biegen, aber das würde evtl. mehr Zeit kosten, als einfach die aktuelle LTS zu installieren und Java sauber zu installieren
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: das wird mir immer wieder vorgeworfen, aber es ist einfach nicht wahr
<ring1> Restriction, dann guck dir die preinst routinen an, und mach es rückgängig :) meta pakete macht apt-get auch wunderbar
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: ich hab kein problem das jetzt neu zu installieren, aber irgendwie frustriert es mich schon
<ring1> xecuter, das kannst du am login angeben
<koegs> PrototypeX29A: und ich habe wenig Lust da jetzt rumzuforschen, was du schon alles gemacht hast :)
<koegs> du weisst es ja selber nicht mal mehr genau, in deinen sourcen steht nix von Sun/Oracle Java, aber du glaubst es drauf zu haben, bleibt die Frage, wie ist es da hingekommen... usw.
<xecuter> ich hab doch autologin
<xecuter> pc an. zack direkt in die falsche auswahl
<xecuter> und pech, 
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: es muß doch eine möglichkeit geben für einen an sich versierten benutzer ubuntu zu nutzen und die notwendigen skills zu lernen um gelegentliche bugs zu fixen
<koegs> xecuter: autologin abschalten, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xecuter> oh jaa bitte funktioniere!
<koegs> PrototypeX29A: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation + http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps + http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> in den Artikeln wird beschrieben wie Java korrekt installiert wird, wie man die Version auswählt und wie man ggf. manuell das Alternativen-System anpasst
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: danke, ich probier es mal
<PrototypeX29A> koegs, ring0: ok apt-get purge java-commons scheint mein problem behoben zu haben
<PrototypeX29A> vorher hatte ich es nur mit remove probiert, was offensichtlich nicht reicht
<Audit> hallo, ich brauche ein tool um alle änderungen des filesystems aufzuzeuchnen, die von einem prozess innerhalb eines definierten zeitraumes gemacht wurden, kennt jemand ein solches tool?
<koegs> Audit: 1. wie wärs mal mit einem bleibenden Nick? 2. Stichwörter: AIDE, rkhunter
<Audit> ja ein bleibender nick wäre nicht schlecht ...
<Audit> aber im anderen irc channel hatte ich normal den etc.. errare human est!
<ppq> eine kombination aus strace/lsof und /proc/sys/vm/block_dump sollte dir alle benötigten infos liefern. und deutlich mehr.
<Audit> danke 
<Audit> Alle Änderungen werden auch in /proc/sys/vm/block_dump gespeichert?
<Audit> die werden aber nach kurzer zeit wieder gelöscht oder? sonst wäre der ram ja gleich voll
<ppq> nein, da wird nix gespeichert. guck doch mal rein. ;)
<ppq> wenn du da ne 1 reinschreibst, landen infos über sämtliche dateisystemzugriffe in dmesg
<ppq> und dein ram wird nicht volllaufen
<ppq> der kernel ring buffer hat ne maximale größe
<Audit> ah okay, danke, wenn ich aber nur den zugriff auf bestimmte driectories will?
<ppq> dann wird dir die block_dump methode nicht helfen
<ppq> dann eher lsof oder strace und grep
<ppq> oder so
<Audit> aber ich steh vor einem echten problem: ich will bei einer deinstalltion eines paketes alle änderungen die bei der installation geschaffen wurden wieder rückgängig machen, was anscheinend ein ding der unmöglichkeit ist, selbst wenn man alles aufzeichnet
<bekks> Wie hast Du das Paket denn installiert?
<Audit> sudo apt-get install bzw. sudo aptitude install
<Audit> purgen ist zwar schon sehr gut, entfernt aber noch nicht alles
<ppq> guck doch einfach mal in die installationsskripte
<ppq> achso, conf dateien
<ppq> joa, die legt das programm ggf. selbst nach(!) der installation an
<Audit> ja findet man in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Audit> aber .preinst skripte müsste ich per hand rückgängig machen
<Audit> mich verwundert es, dass es keienn automatisierten weg dafür gibt
<Audit> "joa, die legt das programm ggf. selbst nach(!) der installation an" ja das ist klar, davon kann der paketmanager nichts wissen, aber das ist nicht das problem
<Audit> ich will im prinzip nur alles rückgängig machen was der paketmanager gemacht hat
<Audit> aber da niemand einen weg zu kennen scheint, gibt es wahrscheinlich auch keinen 
<bekks> inotify könnte Dir helfen.
<dadrc> Alles, was der Paketmanager macht, sollte eigentlich auch beim Deinstallieren rückgängig gemacht werden. Wenn nicht, ist das Paket doof.
<Audit> und etwas gegen "doofe" pakete kann man nicht machen?
<Audit> inotify hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber was soll ich jetzt machen, wenn der paketmanager ein skript ausführt, das eine bereits vorhandene datei modifizeirt?
<bekks> Dann zeichnet inotofy das auf.
<bekks> *inotify
<dadrc> Von Hand löschen, beim Paket-Maintainer Bescheid nachfragen, ob es so gedacht ist, dass da Reste zurückbleiben
<Audit> ja aber kann inotify das auch automatisiert rückgängig machen, wenn ich das wollte ? ich vermute mal nein 
<bekks> Das kann kein Programm.
<Audit> (also ich meine mit der information von inotifiy)
<apollo13> dadrc: in sehr vielen fällen wird nicht alles gelöscht und das ist gut so
<dadrc> apollo13, deshalb ja fragen, ob es so gedacht ist
<Audit> warum ist das gut, appollo13?
<dadrc> Und nicht: Beschweren, dass nicht alles entfernt wird.
<apollo13> Audit: stell dir vor das paket legt ein directory an
<apollo13> und jetzt tust du da was rein und bei der deinstallation wird rm -rf /dir gemacht
<Audit> ja okay, aber ich rede von allem außerhalb der home directory
<apollo13> ich auch
<apollo13> in deinem home dir legt __kein__ paket was an
<Audit> ja und was speichert man wichtiges außerhalb der home directory?
<Audit> (wenn man ein programm als user ausführt=
<apollo13> postgres datenbank?
<apollo13> systemconfigs etc…
<Audit> aber die configs eines programmes, das ich loshaben will, brauch ich nicht mehr
<bekks> Wenn das Programm sie nach der Installation angelegt hat - lösch sie manuell.
<Audit> die zukunft bringt da wohl auch keien paketmanager der alles sauber rückgängig machen kann oder?
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> alleine die frage ist schon sinnbefreit
<Audit> (also rein theoretisch kann apt das ja, aber wenn das paket schlecht ist ...)
<Audit> ja die frage, gebe ich zu, war schlecht
<bekks> Audit: Versuch mal zu erklären, woher ein Paketmanager denn wissen soll, ob ein Programm NACH der Installation der Meinung ist, irgendwo eine config zu erzeugen oder nicht.
<Audit> bekks: habe ich ja gesagt, das ist nicht das problem, darum geht es mir nicht
<bekks> Doch, genau das möchtest Du, wenn ich mir das Backlog durchlese.
<Audit> dann zitier mich mal 
<bekks> 1120 204454 < Audit> die zukunft bringt da wohl auch keien paketmanager der alles sauber  rückgängig machen kann oder?
<bekks> Bitte sehr.
<apollo13> k
<Audit> ja, aber damit beziehe ich mcih auf alles, was er während der installation an skripten ausführt etc.
<bekks> Das wird entweder mit purge rückgängig gemacht ODER das Paket ist Müll.
<Audit> und simple ja nein frage: gegen müllpakte gibt es keinen schutz?
<bekks> Dagegen gibt es nur dieUmsicht und das Wissen des Admins.
<Audit> die information was gemacht wurde ist ja vorhanden, das blöde ist halt bloß, dass der admin das dann von hand erledigen muss ,,,
<bekks> Ja, weil ein Paketmanager das nicht abdecken KANN, vom Prinzip her.
<jokrebel> …wird diese Diskussion nicht langsam etwas zu Offtopic?
<Audit> ich geh schon, danke für die hilfe !
<maredebianum> hm, jetzt ist mir metacity wieder abgeschmiert, und sinerama hat die screens neu 'gefunden' (flicker). Log (100 lines): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1373239/ Konsolenausgabe: metacity:ERROR:core/boxes.c:1165:meta_rectangle_edge_aligns: code should not be reached 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> sagt das jemandem etwas? Das log hört einfach auf, wenn ich das richtig sehe, außerdem meinte ich xinerama (dual-screen)
<dadrc> Also, für mich sieht es ab Zeile 764 komisch aus
<dadrc> Aber keine Ahnung, was da genau schief geht
<coldjack> wie kann man verschlüsselte PArtitionen einbinden
<dadrc> coldjack, mehr infos.
<coldjack> "https://gist.github.com/c70ac63e804d7042bd70
<kubine> Title: gist: c70ac63e804d7042bd70 Gist (at gist.github.com)
<dadrc> coldjack, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS#ffnen
<kubine> Title: LUKS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maredebianum> dadrc: 764 ist wohl der Flicker, dann werden die Fenster jeweils neu sortiert (erst alle auf einen screen, dann wieder auf beide). Aber dabei scheint echt was schief zu laufen. Danke fürs schauen...
<dadrc> maredebianum, ich würd vorschlagen, du machst 'nen Bugreport auf mit dem Log, vielleicht guckt sich das ja dann einer der Devs an, der weiß, wo genau die Meldungen jeweils herkommen
<maredebianum> dadrc: hab auch noch in /var/crash/ was, auch via pastebin?
<dadrc> maredebianum, angucken kann ich mir das mal, klar
<dadrc> aber so tief steck ich in metacity nicht drin, benutz den schon lange nicht mehr
<maredebianum> ich schreib grade einen bugreport, Moment noch...
<dadrc> jo, kein Stress, bin noch 'ne Weile hier
<maredebianum> dadrc: Bug hat die Nummer #1081297 , wenn was wichtiges fehlt, sag Bescheid
<dadrc> Die werden sich schon melden, wenn sie was brauchen, keine Ahnung, was die Devs noch an Infos brauchen
<maredebianum> dadrc: nur weil ich dann vielleicht keine Infos mehr zum aktuellen Problem habe... metacity ersetzen, wie ging denn das nochmal? Und was wäre die Alternative?
<KING_LEE> servus!  ich hab vor einiger zeit hier schonmal mein problem mit dem ruhezustand meines rechners beschrieben (ubuntu linux 12.04) ich habe damals mei auf die blacklist gesetzt aber seither steigt der rechner auch so ab und an aus und das problem mit dem ruhezustand besteht nachwievor
<dadrc> Bei Gnome gabs da irgendwo 'ne Variable für, maredebianum 
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Fenstermanager_auswechseln 
<kubine> Title: GNOME Fenstermanager auswechseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> OpenBox dürfte schön wenig Abhängigkeiten haben, sonst eventuell xfwm4
<KING_LEE> und beim laden der oberfläche hängt er immernoch gut 5 minuten fest. soll ich mei wieder von der blacklist nehmen oder an anderer stelle weitersuchen? hab die fehlermeldung diesesmal leider nicht genau aufgeschrieben,  hab auf ner notiz noch vermerkt "failed to disable graphics turbo " und "bad dma"
<dadrc> wenn das vorher besser, würd ich das machen, ja
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Ich kann da nur wieder mal wiederholen: bei den heutigen Bootzeiten braucht man Suspend doch gar nicht mehr. Wenns nicht OOTB klappt, kann das ne endlose Suche werden. Hab da schon mehrfach aufgegeben (und bin normal schon "hartnäckig" an Problemen dran)
<KING_LEE> ja die bootzeit ist ok aber die oberfläche hängt halt ca 5 mins. deswegen wäre ein stabiler ruhezustand ne feine sache
<KING_LEE> und gnome3 gefällt mir so das ichs net eintauschen will
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Der normale Boot hängt 5 Minuten lang? Und _deshalb_ willst Du Ruhezustand, um diesem "Hänger" ein Schnippchen zu schlagen? Wie wär es denn, rauszufinden, warum der Bootvorgang zwischendurch 5 Minuten hängt?
<KING_LEE> das hab ich bisher noch nicht rausbekommen
<dadrc> dafür gibts bootchart
<KING_LEE> bootchart?
<jokrebel> KING_LEE: Dann lass Dir doch lieber _dabei_ helfen. Ist aber nur meine Persönliche Meinung und ich bin jetzt erstmal weg. Viel Erfolg.
<jokrebel> cu
<dadrc> Bootchart. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart
<kubine> Title: BootChart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RoKoInfo> Hallo. Jemand hier, der etwas von AbiWord versteht?
<dadrc> RoKoInfo, wenn du was fragen willst, einfach fragen. Selbst, wenn gerade niemand was weiß, können wir dich vielleicht auf den richtigen Weg schicken
<KING_LEE> ja hab hier glaub schonmal  gefragt, bisher hatte ich bei fragen zum ruhezustand mehr erfolg
<KING_LEE> es ist halt aber nur unter gnome3
<KING_LEE> i check mal den link
<dadrc> Ansonsten gibt es, falls hier niemand helfen kann, auch noch #abiword auf irc.gnome.org, weiß aber nicht, wie aktiv die Jungs da sind
<RoKoInfo> Thanx dadrc. Ich hab einen komischen Effekt, wenn ich zum Beispiel Stilvorlagen versuche zu bearbeiten.
<RoKoInfo> Bei Veränderung der Absatzvorlage friert das Ding ein und wacht nicht mehr auf.
<dadrc> Hast du es mal aus 'nem Terminal gestartet und geguckt, ob es sinnvollen Debugoutput produziert?
<RoKoInfo> Ich habe den Bug 13245 auch bei abisource gefunden. Mal sehen, ob ich ihn grad wiederfinde.
<RoKoInfo> http://bugzilla.abisource.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13245
<kubine> Title: Bug 13245 - Create New Styles dialog boxes freeze when 3 are open on Unity and Gnome (at bugzilla.abisource.com)
<dadrc> Ajo, wenn das dein Fehler ist, dann musst du wohl einfach abwarten, bis das jemand fixt.
<dadrc> Oder halt mal im Terminal gucken, ob es irgendwas ist, was man fix selber beheben, vielleicht fehlt ja nur eine Abhängigkeit, die man nachinstallieren kann oder so.
<RoKoInfo> @dadrc: Nein, abiword --verbose=2 produziert keinen Output.
<dadrc> Ok, schade.
<RoKoInfo> Bis jetzt ist mir nix gescheites eingefallen.
<RoKoInfo> Und der Fehler ist wohl etwas hartnäckiger über die verschiedenen ubuntu-Versionen.
<dadrc> Könntest noch mal gucken, ob es den Bug schon im Ubuntutracker gibt. Scheint ja mit anderen Distros nicht zu passieren.
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword
<kubine> Title: Bugs : “abiword” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<RoKoInfo> Dort sind ältere beschrieben. Hier ists 12.04 und 2.9.2
<RoKoInfo> @kubine: Ok, sehe da mal nach.
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1050718 klingt ja nach deinem Fehler
<kubine> Title: Bug #1050718 “Stops responding when modifying normal style font” : Bugs : “abiword” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Wenn das zu deinem Bug passt, könntest du dich als Betroffener eintragen. Je mehr Leute das Problem haben, desto eher kriegt es Aufmerksamkeit
<RoKoInfo> Thanks @ dadrc & kubine. Ja, das passt zum Verhalten hier. Noch eine Anlaufstelle.
<RoKoInfo> Ich habe mit dem Bugtracker auf Launchpad noch nie hantiert. Ein paar schnelle Tipps?
<dadrc> kubine ist nur ein Bot ;)
<dadrc> Naja, Account machen, einloggen, auf " This bug affects 1 person. Does this bug affect you? " klicken, ja sagen
<RoKoInfo> Ups. Und ich'n Noob.
<RoKoInfo> Ok, mache ich die Tage. Ich habe gerade die rote Karte von der Chefin bekommen. Die ist kein Bot, sondern wirklich sauer, wenn ich es jetzt übertreibe.
<RoKoInfo> Danke, dadrc.
<RoKoInfo> CU
<ubuntu__> nabend. habe hier ein problem mit einer festplatte. wenn ich die versuche zu booten, kommt nur noch "error: no such partition" und der grub_rescue-prompt. habe diverse sachen versucht, um die partition(en) und den mbr wiederherzustellen, leider bisher ohne erfolg.
<dadrc> ubuntu__, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung angeguckt?
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu__> dadrc, jetzt ja.
<dadrc> Und, das schon probiert?
<ubuntu__> dadrc, mehr oder weniger schon
<ubuntu__> habe mit testdisk rumgedoktort
<dadrc> Auch nichts gebracht?
<ubuntu__> die windows-partition lief dann wieder, danach wollte ich mit der chroot-methode grub neu installieren, dann kam wieder die meldung mit dem "no such partition"
<ubuntu__> dadrc, scheinbar ist mit meiner root-partition generell schonmal was im argen.
<dadrc> ubuntu__, kannst du von einer Live-CD auf deine Daten zugreifen?
<ubuntu__> ja das geht
<ubuntu__> bzw.
<ubuntu__> die windows partition kopiere ich per dd zurück
<ubuntu__> hab das immer so gemacht und hat auch immer so geklappt, nur mit dieser (neuen) festplatte nicht mehr.
<dadrc> Das ist ein Image von 'ner anderen Platte und das bootet auf einer anderen Platte nicht?
<ubuntu__> ging ja schonmal, nur geht jetzt nicht mehr, also jein ^
<dadrc> Wenn du nicht gerade akademische Interesse an der Geschichte hat, klingt das gerade nach dem Zeitpunkt, um das System zu plätten, die Platte selber auf Fehler zu überprüfen und dann beide OS neu zu installieren.
<ubuntu__> aber da hast du recht, das ist ein image, das ich von einer anderen platte auf diese (neue) übernommen habe.
<dadrc> Dh, wenn das Windows jetzt wieder geht und Grub auch läuft, könntest du noch versuchen, von 'ner Live-CD die grub.cfg neuschreiben zu lassen
<ubuntu__> worauf ich gar keine lust habe.
<dadrc> Natürlich nicht
<ubuntu__> (beide os neu zu machen)
<dadrc> Eventuell hat das Reparieren der Partitionstabelle die UUIDs vermurkst
<ubuntu__> wovon ich ausgehe
<ubuntu__> weil
<ubuntu__> in der live-cd werden mir die partitionen von ubuntu nicht mehr mit ihren richtigen namen angezeigt, ich seh da nur noch die grösse
<ubuntu__> also z.b. "24gb-datenträger" oder sowas in der richtung
<dadrc> Naja, dann probiert halt mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Root-Directory-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu__> gut, nur zuerst muss das windows wieder rennen ^^
<ubuntu__> obwohl - wieso eig.? ^^
<dadrc> uh, sorry, falscher Link: Die Methode hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu__> weiss schon, was du meinst
<ubuntu__> nur
<ubuntu__> chroot ging ja nicht, das hatte ich ja schon probiert
<ubuntu__> dann doch die erste methode probieren?
<ubuntu__> directory?
<dadrc> Auch nach dem Reparieren der PT nicht?
<dadrc> Ne, die wird nichts bringen, du brauchst 'ne neue grub.cfg
<ubuntu__> wie hol ich mir die wieder?
<dadrc> Wenn du die Partitionen nicht mounten kannst, um ein chroot zu machen, leider garnicht
<ubuntu__> die kann ich ja mounten
<dadrc> Dann sollte aber auch der chroot gehen
<ubuntu__> das chroot ging ja alles, nur 
<ubuntu__> grub-install /dev/sdx ging nicht
<dadrc> sdx ja sowieso nicht, das musste schon anpassen.
<dadrc> wahrscheinlich a, wenn du nur eine festplatte im system hast
<ubuntu__> lol das weiss ich, das war nur ein beispiel xD
<dadrc> gut gut ^^
<dadrc> gibt manchmal so Leute hier, da gehen wir lieber auf Nummer sicher.
<ubuntu__> xD
<ubuntu__> chroot lief alles durch, dann reboot dann wieder error: no such partition -> grub rescue
<dadrc> Naja, wenn grub-install nicht klappt, klar
<ubuntu__> ging doch
<dadrc> <ubuntu__> grub-install /dev/sdx ging nicht ←?
<ubuntu__> ich definiere "ging doch" mal genauer ^^
<dadrc> ja, bitte.
<ubuntu__> grub-install selbst gab mir keine fehlermeldungen zurück, wie gesagt wurde die gesamte prozedur der chroot-methode ohne fehlermeldungen durchgeführt. nur der error mit "no such partitions" kam danach wieder, das meinte ich mit "ging nicht".
<ubuntu__> d.h.
<ubuntu__> ich sehe alle linux-partition, kann sie mounten, lesen whatever
<ubuntu__> weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass ich diese neue grub.cfg benötige.
<ubuntu__> (und evtl. noch die uuids checken/anpassen muss.
<ubuntu__> )
<dadrc> Jep, das klingt stark danach. hm.
<dadrc> Du könntest mal die UUIDs aus der generierten grub.cfg mit den "echten" vergleichen
<ubuntu__> schiess los
<dadrc> Naja, in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg stehen UUIDs drin
<dadrc> Und mit `ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/` oder `sudo blkid` kannst du die echten anzeigen
<ubuntu__> dadrc, sowas: root=UUID=8ad16038-11d7-4ea2-8fed-bc5dee879ad6
<dadrc> Genau
<dadrc> Und das sollte auch in einer der anderen Listen auftauchen
<ubuntu__> real ist die root: UUID="8ad16038-11d7-4ea2-8fed-bc5dee879ad6"
<ubuntu__> also stimmt die schonmal
<dadrc> Sonst könntest du noch versuchen, mal ohne UUIDs zu booten.
<dadrc> Statt root=UUID=asdf kann man da auch ganz normale Devices eintragen
<dadrc> Am besten direkt in Grub 'e' drücken und einfach mal testen
<ubuntu__> d.h. dann grub nach chroot-methode installieren und danach dann per 'e' umstellen?
<ubuntu__> bzw.
<ubuntu__> sollte ja so gehen dann wenn es geht
<ubuntu__> ich seh nur das grub-menü nicht mehr
<floogy> ubuntu__, einfach einen Menueintrag auswählen und 'e' drücken
<ubuntu__> ich komm doch nicht ins menü xD
<ubuntu__> mal mit shift probieren, bg
<ubuntu__> aber glaube das hat auch nicht mehr gefunzt
<floogy> OK, dann habe ich unter "Ich sehe nur das grub menu" etwas anderes verstanden ...
<dadrc> shift direkt nachm BIOS-Screen drücken, solange halten, bis du im Menü bist
<ubuntu__> floogy, da hast wohl was verwechselt?
<ubuntu__> brb
<floogy> Hm, vielleicht ac ESC
<ubuntu__> nee ist schon shift
<ubuntu__> brb
<floogy> Ok, ich gebe zu, das Komma stand da gar nicht "ich seh nur das grub-menü, nicht mehr"
<floogy> +bug/439592 If you use a hidden timeout of 0 you have to press shift.
<floogy> ESC can't be detected in this case.
<Guest65988> dadrc, da kommt nur: loading grub: error: no such partition ...
<soldoom> *XeroMem
<floogy> Guest65988, kein menu also. Wird ein error code angegeben?
<Guest65988> nein.
<Guest65988> danke schonmal für eure hilfe, dadrc und floogy. ich schaue morgen abend nochmal rein, ist mir heute schon zu spät.
<Guest65988> bis dann!
<xxx_> was ist ein Paste-Service?
<ring1> xxx_, da kann man text drin ablegen. anschließend bekommt man einen link, den man dann weitergeben kann
<ring1> !paste > xxx_ 
<kubine> xxx_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<xxx_> danke
<ring1> gerne
<xxx_> In der Synaptic sieht man ja die Abhängigkeit seiner Pakete. Kann man auch eine Liste von Paketen sehen die man installiert hat und die von dem ausgewählten Programm abhängig sind, denn unter der Auswahl Abhängige Pakete werden ja auch Pakete angezeigt die man gar nicht installiert?
<xxx_> * gar nicht installiert hat
<ring1> xxx_, apt-cache rdepends paketname
<ring1> xxx_, alternativ auch axi-cache rdepends paketname
<ring1> xxx_, vergiss das letztere ;)
<xxx_>  Der erste Befehl gibt mir die selbe Ausgabe die mir auch die Synaptic gibt, mit dem selben Problem. 
<xxx_> z.B: vlc http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411997/
<xxx_> Es werden auch Pakete Aufgelistet die ich wenn ich die Synaptic Suchfunktion benutze gar nicht installiert hab, z. B. Remuco-vlc oder ltsp-controlaula. Gibt es auch eine Liste die mir nur die Programmen auflistet die auch installiert habe und von z.B. Vlc abhängig sind? 
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe VLC › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-21
<ring1> es werden wohl auch die empfehlungen gelistet. ich wüsste jetzt spontan nichts, was deinem wunsch entspricht, die nicht installierten abhängigkeiten nicht anzuzeigen
<ring1> es gibt wohl statt rdepends auch depends, aber das zeigt nur, welche pakete von dem gewählten abhängen
<xxx_> du meinst von welchen paketen das gewählte abhängt? welche pakete von dem gewählten abhängen wäre ja was ich suche 
<ring1> depend zeigt, wovon das gewählte paket abhängt
<ring1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-cache#Kommandos
<kubine> Title: apt-cache › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xxx_> hmm ja, ok schade wenn es das nicht gibt 
<ring1> depends geht in die eine, rdepends in die andere richtung
<xxx_> jup danke, wie lange wird so ein paste durchschnittlich gespeichert?
<ring1> probier mal kurz "apt-cache depends vlc". da steht sogar davor, ob es eine abhängigkeit, nur empfehlung oder sonstiges ist
<ring1> gute frage, weiß nicht wielange paste.ubuntuusers.de das speichert. bei einigen paste services kann man das direkt beim hochladen mitangeben
<ring1> wahrscheinlich sogar bis der dafür vorgesehene speicher voll ist, anschließend werden die ältesten nach und nach gelöscht. wäre meine vermutung
<xxx_> nein sry der befehl zeigt ja die depends nicht die redepends =(
<ring1> ok, bei rdepends fehlt die angabe. sind aber meist zumindest weniger als die eigentlichen abhängigkeiten
<xxx_> schwacher trost =)
<ring1> tut mir leid. vielleicht hat jemand anderes ja eine zündende idee
<xxx_> muss dir ja nicht leid tun o.O es sei denn du wars für die Funktion zuständig, dann schon, naja ich Frag mal in Forum
<ring1> die wahrscheinlichkeit steigt allerdings zu normalsterblichen zeiten oder falls du einfach wartest ;)
<ring1> forum ist immer ein guter anlaufpunkt
<xxx> weiß jemand welches Paket compiz-fusion-plugins-main abgelöst hat? 
<xxx> egal hab
<LordNelloz> hi wikiteam!
<LordNelloz> ich möchte gerne einen Artikel im uu-wiki überarbeiten und insbesondere eine angehängte Textdatei korrigieren/hochladen und verlinken. Wie geht das?
<k1l> LordNelloz: das wiki team findest du im channel #ubuntuusers
<LordNelloz> oh danke, aj jetzt seh ich es gerade
<LordNelloz> sry
<LetoThe2nd> LordNelloz: kein problem, danke auf jeden fall für das engagement und viel erfolg.
<Tominator> join #xml
<Tominator> sorry :D
<tick44> Hallo ich benötige kurz Hilfe beim Einrichten von Privoxy. Ich hab das Paket installiert. In der config geguckt das er auf Port 8118 lauscht. Privoxy gestartet und meinen Browser auf den Port eingestellt. Leider bekomme ich vom Browser nur die Meldung "Konnte Verbindung zum Proxy nicht herstellen" Was habe ich vergessen?
<dadrc> tick44, hast du privoxy auch gestartet?
<tick44> ja
<dadrc> Und er läuft auch und ist nicht zwischendrin irgendwie abgestürzt?
<dadrc> Könntest mal mit `netstat -tulpen` gucken, ob er auf dem richtigen Port lauscht
<tick44> ja läuft
<tick44> logfile ist leer
<tick44> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8118          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      119        1349488     29395/privoxy
<tick44> bekomme ich mit netstat
<dadrc> auch gut
<dadrc> und du hast den Dienst auch mal neugestartet? Angeblich hängt er manchmal
<dadrc> Behauptet zumindest die Wikiseite
<tick44> hm mysteriös, ich hab jetzt eigentlich nix mehr gemacht, aber auf einmal geht er wieder
<fjodor> mmh kann jemand sagen wofür man ein tpm-modul unter ubuntu gebrauchen kann?
<dadrc> Nach 'nem Neustart?
<tick44> dadrc, nein habe keinen neustart gemacht
<LordNelloz> LetoThe2nd, alles erledigt, Ich habe zu danken.
<tick44> Ich habe eine weitere Frage zu Privoxy. Ich möchte gewisse Tags filtern.  Zum testen erstmal den String "asdf". Dazu hab ich in der /etc/privoxy/user.filter die Zeile "s@<b>@@Ug" eingetragen. Beim Aufrufen der Testseite passiert jedoch nichts. Die Seite wird wie gewohnt angezeigt.
<tick44> sorry "s@asdf@@Ug" meinte ich
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Privoxy#Werbefilter-einrichten behauptet, die Datei sollte user.action heißen
<kubine> Title: Privoxy › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rudi2> tag zusammen
<Rudi2> hab gestern ne ältere 2,5" platte gefunden und will die nun als externe nutzen. die hat laut smart-werten schon einiges hinter sich (5610 Betriebsstunden = ca. 234 Tage) und steckte in einem inzwischen abgerauchten notebook (laut SMART lief die platte mal auf 59°C - also eher mal kein wunder dass das notebooko abgeraucht is)
<Rudi2> sie hatte einige defekte sektoren ("current pending sector count"). weil ich eh noch backups hatte und den inhalt eigentlich nicht brauche habe ich mich für radikale lösung entschieden: shred. bei den ersten GB hat er gezickt (in form von 1 MB/s schreibrate), hab dann mit dd if=/dev/zero weitergemacht.
<Rudi2> nach n paar GB ging der speed dann wieder hoch. jedoch ein merkwürdiges verhalten hab ich noch immer...
<dAnjou> erstmal spannung aufbauen
<Rudi2> wenn ich den rechner einschalte und mit dd auf die platte schreibe hat er die ersten 500 MB eine unterirdische schreibrate von 1 MB/s, danach springt der speed auf >100 MB/s. wenn ich das gleiche dann nochmal mache hat er durchgehend 100 MB/s
<Rudi2> wenn ich den rechner neu starte (hard reset, also platten aus) ist das verhalten reproduzierbar - die ersten 500 MB sind lahm, danach springt er hoch, bei wiederholtem ausführen ist der speed konstant hoch. ne idee?
<Rudi2> :D
<Rudi2> das wars ^^
<dadrc> Wirf die Platte weg, das klingt nicht sonderlich gesund.
<dAnjou> speicher gibts hinterhergeschmissen
<Rudi2> noch ne anmerkung: es sind übrigens immer nur die ersten 500 MB der platte - schreib ich also mit nem offset auf die platte ist der speed sofort oben
<Rudi2> ja klar, sonderlich gesund is die platte grundsätzlich nicht. wie gesagt, die smart-werte hören sich überhaupt nicht gut an. aber naja, ich brauch eigentlich keine externe platte, die wäre nur für den fall des falles. da will ich nich unbedingt für geld ausgeben, mich würde nur interessieren was da kaputt sein könnte
<dadrc> Irgendwas hardwaremäßiges in der Platte.
<Rudi2> hmm
<Rudi2> also nen smart-long-test findet nix. ich finds vor allem merkwürdig dass es nur die ersten 500 MB der platte sind, also örtlich klar begrenzt. da lag vorher /boot (ext4). das verrückte: ich hatte "dd of=boot.img" gemacht, er hat mir ohne zu murren das image angelegt.
<Rudi2> nur: ich konnte es nicht mounten... das ging soweit, dass er mich ausm desktop geschmissen hat und mir irgendwelche die platte betreffenden kernel-ausgaben angezeigt hat. bin dann zu tty1 und zurück zu tty7 gewechselt und da war wieder der desktop...
<Rudi2> gerade das darf ja eigentlich erst recht nicht passieren...
<dAnjou> is das eigentlich noch ein ubuntu-problem?
<Rudi2> naja, das letzte sicher ^^
<Rudi2> aber naja, ich lass dann einfach mal das erste GB unpartitioniert... danke euch beiden
<KING_LEE> servus
<KING_LEE> ich hab gestern schonmal hier reingeschrieben und hab ne frage zu bootchart
<KING_LEE> hab den tip bekommen mir das zu holen um möglicherweise herauszufinden warum mein gnome3 nach dem laden der oberfläche mal kurz 5 minuten hängt bevor es weitergeht
<LetoThe2nd> KING_LEE: pure nebelvermutung - btrfs?
<KING_LEE> kann aus bootchart leider garnichts lesen und -btrfs sagt mir leider auch nichts
<LetoThe2nd> KING_LEE: ist dein /home oder root auf nem btrfs-dateisystem?
<KING_LEE> nicht das ich wüsste, habs ganu normalinstalliert (12.04)
<LetoThe2nd> ok, dann vergiss alles was ich gesagt habe.
<KING_LEE> ist aber nur mit gnome3 so, mit dem alten gnome taucht das nicht auf
<KING_LEE> paralell dazu hab ich probleme mit dem ruhezustand, weiß nicht in wiefern das zusammenhängt
<beaver74> und du kannst diese 5 Minuten Pause im Chart nicht finden?
<beaver74> oder wird sie dort nicht vermerkt?
<KING_LEE> ich kann aus diesem chart nicht wirklich was lesen, eher ein verständnisproblem
<beaver74> KING_LEE, dann stell uns das doch mal online
<KING_LEE> http://ubuntuone.com/7TRyRO2ZtCNFzD3rCLSXYq
<beaver74> KING_LEE, das das Chart nach 85s nichts mehr aufzeichnet, denke ich dieser Hänger wird da nicht mehr protokolliert und müsste sich auf eine andere Art finden lassen.
<beaver74> *da das
<KING_LEE> ja das dachte ich mir auch schon
<KING_LEE> ist das chart nicht irgendwie erweiterbar?
<beaver74> imho ist der eigentlich Bootprozess nach 85s bei dir abgeschlossen
<beaver74> +e
<apollo13> 85s für nen bootprozess? aua
<KING_LEE> apollo13, aua?
<apollo13> ja, nach 20 sec würde ich den pc ausm fenster schmeißen ;)
<apollo13> in den logfiles steht nirgendwo was?
<geser> apollo13: der Bootprozess geht in Hintergrund weiter während du dich schon einloggen kannst
<apollo13> geser: das sind bei ihm immer nocht mehr als 30sekunden bis überhaupt nen gdm da ist *gg*
<KING_LEE> bin mit logfiles net so bewandert, was für ein file wäre das und nach was soll ich suchen?
<apollo13> KING_LEE: kannst du während der zeit in der alles hängt dich mal mit ssh einloggen?
<geser> apollo13: von den 30sec gehen alleine 15 sec für das ureadahead drauf (langsame Festplatte?)
<apollo13> geser: das wäre meine nächste frage, was sagt smart…
<KING_LEE> müsste ich mal testen, der mauszeiger bewegt sich halt aber es passiert nichts
<apollo13> KING_LEE: lass mal nen smart check über die platte und dann geh ne neue platte kaufen ;)
<geser> man sieht viel I/O-wait in der Übersicht
<geser> und obwohl die Festplatte nach dem ureadahead beschäftigt scheint, ist dort kaum Druchsatz im Graphen zu sehen (nennenswerter Durchsatz (94 MB/s) ist nur während ureadahead zu sehen)
<KING_LEE> wie mach ich einen smartcheck?
<apollo13> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus#Schnelltest
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> äh eines darunter
<KING_LEE> das istn laptop den ich bekommen hab. die bootzeit stört mich jetzt net so wesentlich wie die zwangspause nach dem login
<apollo13> sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda #erste SATA-Platte 
<apollo13> und da mal die ausgabe in nen pastebin, vlt ist dort die error rate schon jenseits von gut und böse
<apollo13> KING_LEE: eine minute hast für den pastebin noch zeit, dann muss ich los^^
<KING_LEE> dann next time, sitz in ner vorlesung und muss bissl mitschreiebn
<KING_LEE> da gabs doch ein kommando das das gleich in das ubuntu pastebin stellt, wie war denn das? sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda | .....?
<beaver74> KING_LEE, pastebinit
<KING_LEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1374843/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<KING_LEE> ok, muss jetzt leider auch weg... gruppenarbeit ruft
<KING_LEE> vielen dank und bis später
<marco_1> Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen: Ich habe mehrere Host PC's in einer KVM umgebung installiert. unter anderem ein Ubuntu Server LTS 12.4. Leider kann ich nur den ubuntu Server nicht herunter fahren (sudo halt oder shutdown now geht nicht) bei allen anderen Maschinen ist dies problemlos möglich (z.B. CentOS) acpid läuft auf dem ubuntu server und der pc fährt herunter wenn ich den virtuellen aus knopf drücke. nur 
<marco_1> halt nicht auf befehl aus der Konsole. gibt es da einen Trick?
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> was macht er denn?
<mgolisch> passiert garnix wenn du den shutdown befehl eingibst?
<marco_1> er fährt herunter sagt system halted und schaltet nicht ab
<mgolisch> ah
<marco_1> die virtuelle maschine ist dann in so einem halben zustand und ich muss sie im kvm mit force shutdown ausschalten.
<mgolisch> vermutlich funktioniert der acpi poweroff nicht 
<marco_1> aber wenn ich den virtuellen button drücke geht alles ohne probleme.
<marco_1> ich würde mich ja nicht so wundern wenn beides nicht gehen würde aber nur die befehle in der konsole gehen nicht - das finde ich komisch
<k1l> schau mal in die alten syslogs und dmesgs was da am ende für meldungen gespuckt werden.
<k1l> ich erinnere mich an probleme mit dem aushängen von netzlaufwerken, z.b.
<marco_1> ich schaue mal ob ich etwas entdecken kann.
<marco_1> btw reboot geht auch nicht habe ich gerade gesehen
<NekoX> Hallo, ich hab eine Frage zu Ubuntu 12.04. Manchmal startet er ohne graphische Oberfläche. Da heißt es nur in einer Fehlermeldung, dass GraKa und Bildschirm nicht richtig erkannt wurden. Nach einem Neustart ist das Problem aber meistens behoben. Weiß jemand, was da los? Ich hab ein Intel Prozessor und keine GraKa, nutze also nur die CPU interne GPU.
<NekoX> *ist
<marco_1> k1l: die logs sehen sauber aus für meine begriffe. nichts was auf einen fehler hindeutet
<marco_1> es sind auch keine netzlaufwerke verbunden.
<k1l> marco_1: hmm. ist auch komisch
<marco_1> dann werde ich mal weiter forschen - vielleicht finde ich ja noch etwas.
<mgolisch> naja wenn er kommt bis system halted..
<mgolisch> dann muss er ja mit allem fertig sein
<mgolisch> nur den poweroff geht wohl nicht
<marco_1> sehe ich ja auch so - ich finde es nur komisch das es per acpid geht :-/
<mgolisch> vermutlich irgendein acpi/kvm problem
<marco_1> und kvm kann es bei der centos maschine
<marco_1> es sollte also mit ubuntu zusamen hängen :-(
<ubuntujoe> hey, ein usb stick kann nur gelesen werden. keine schreibrechte. mögliche ursachen? :/
<k1l_> ubuntujoe: welches dateiformat? schau mal mit "mount" nach ob er nur ro gemountet ist. dann ggf. mal mit dmesg gucken warum
<ubuntujoe> mount sagt:
<ubuntujoe> "/dev/sdb on /media/tiptoi type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)"
<ubuntujoe> Das ist so ein sinnloser Stift von Ravensburg, auf den muss ne Audiodatei drauf.. In Verbindung mit dem passenden Buch redet der Stift dann mit dem Kind
<ubuntujoe> jedenfalls muss ich die Datei einfach auf den Stick (Stift) kopieren, und gut ist. (so die anleitung)
<marco_1> mgolisch: k1l_ ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden: er ist hier beschrieben: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/903825 also entweder halt -p oder poweroff nutzen -.- vielen Dank trotzdem für eure Hilfe
<kubine> Title: Bug #903825 “Ubuntu 11.10 slow shutdown” : Bugs : “netbase” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l_> marco_1: ok, danke fürs feedback
<marco_1> sry falscher link
<marco_1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/880240
<kubine> Title: Bug #880240 “system doesn't turn off if “sudo halt” is given” : Bugs : “upstart” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<marco_1> der is richtig
<Guest92607> dadrc, hallo, ich war gestern abend hier wegen dem problem mit dem grub
<Guest92607> ist dir desbezügl. noch was eingefallen?
<Guest92607> beim versuch, grub2 via Root-Directory-Methode neu zu installieren, bekomme ich folgende fehler:
<Guest92607> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: Fehler: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda6.  Check your device.map. Auto-detection of a filesystem of /dev/sda6 failed.
<k1l_> zeig mal alles was du da eingibst und was da rauskommt in einem pastbin
<k1l_> !nopaste > Guest92607 
<kubine> Guest92607: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<leszek> hi
<blup1> hallo
<blup1> warum ist runescape so langsam bei mir?
<blup1> war bei windows schneller
<blup1> liegts an meinen plugins?
<leszek> blup1: definiere langsam ?
<TheInfinity> wtf. ubuntu 12.04. nvidia-current. manchmal startet der rechner korrekt, manchmal im low graphics mode.
<blup1> die graphik ruckelt 
<blup1> auch bei low details
<leszek> blup1: wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ein online browser game, das in flash läuft ?
<blup1> in java
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Monitor zu spät eingeschalten?
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: nein.
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: monitor ist von anfang an da.
<blup1>  aber ich hab das installiert
<blup1> java version "1.7.0_09"
<blup1> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_09-b05)
<blup1> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.5-b02, mixed mode)
<blup1> und trotzdem langsam
<blup1> nun stellt sich die frage : why?
<leszek> ah java, hmm...
<blup1> yup
<leszek> das ist immer langsam irgendwie, aber vielleicht liegts an der java version
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/0hYKdFB1
<kubine> Title: root@fishpond:/home/grasfrog# ls -la /var/log/Xorg.* -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 88 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<NekoX> Hm, ich hätte da auch ne Frage zur graphischen Oberfläche.
<leszek> blup1: läuft es schneller mit icedtea6 also openjdk-6-jre ? 
<NekoX> Manchmal startet der Rechner komplett ohne graphische Oberfläche und gibt nur an, dass Graka und Bildschirm nicht richtig erkannt worden sind. (Ubuntu 12.04) Weiß jemand, was d los ist? Nach einem Neustart klappt alles wie immer, meistens.
<blup1> also bei meiner neusten installation liefs damit garnicht
<blup1> deswegen hab ich das normale java genommen
<TheInfinity> NekoX: zufällig auch ne nvidia`
<blup1> oder brauch ich java 6?
<NekoX> TheInfinity: Nein, ich hab gar keine externe, sondern nutze nur die CPU-interne, also ne Intel HD 4000.
<TheInfinity> NekoX: ok.
 * TheInfinity stört an der sache das "manchmal". warum funktioniert ein kernel modul manchmal - und manchmal nicht?
<NekoX> Das wundert mich auch. Nach einem Neustart klappt es meistens auch...
<TheInfinity> ist bei der kiste hier auch so. die ironie ist dass er ohne fehlermeldung das kernelmodul einfach nicht läd. auch im syslog ist nix. und in dmesg nicht.
<xxx> wo kann ich sehen welche grafische oberfläche mein Ubuntu 12.10 gerade verwendet? 
<sysdef> auf dem display?
<xxx> steht da i-wo eine Angabe mit Versionsnummer?
<dAnjou> xxx: sofern du keine kinkerlitzchen getrieben hast, ist das relativ eindeutig
<dAnjou> xxx: hast du ein richtiges problem?
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/unity
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package unity in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> !desktops > xxx 
<kubine> xxx: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<k1l_> xxx: wenn du beim login-bildschirm ubuntu auswählst landest du in unity
<xxx> keine sorge ich hab schon sehr viele richtige Probleme aber ich fang erstmal klein an ;P 
<xxx> also ich formulier das mal anders, gibt es einen Terminal Befehl der mir ausgibt welche grafische Oberfläche ich gerade Verwende?
<dAnjou> xxx: wozu?
<dAnjou> du hast eben ein bild bekommen, wo alle drauf sind. sag doch einfach welcher es ist.
<k1l_> man kann es anhand der laufenden prozesse sicher erkennen. aber was ist denn der sinn dahinter?
<dAnjou> k1l_: naja, dann muss man aber alle durchgehen, bis man seinen gefunden hat :P
<xxx> =( ich weiß doch das ich unity verwende, aber es muss doch auch irgendwo stehen?  Mit CCSM kann man seine grafische Oberfläche z.B. abschalten und wenn man dann an einen Rechner kommt wo das der Fall ist wäre es z.B schon zu wissen welche grafische oberfläche verwendet wurde, nur als Beispiel 
<dAnjou> "Mit CCSM kann man seine grafische Oberfläche z.B. abschalten"
<dAnjou> wat?
<k1l_> man kann die grafische oberfläche so kaputt amchen, dass sie nicht mehr startet.
<becksta> ahoi... ich habe ein problem mit dem booten eines rechners via usb stick... habe mit dem usb-creator einen lauffähigen stick erstellt, mit dem ich mein notebook auch booten kann
<becksta> leider geht das auf dem desktop rechner aber nicht... .(   habe dort diverse usb geräte, die ich in der bootreihenfolge auswählen kann.... bei jedem kommt jedoch "boot error" 
<becksta> ansatzpunkte woran das liegen könnte?
<xxx> hast du was anderes das du von usb booten kannst, dann probier mal aus ob das funktioniert 
<k1l_> becksta: 32bit vs 64bit?
<becksta> 64bit, sowohl auf notebook, als auch auf dem desktop
<k1l_> becksta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127970/12-04-usb-install-boot-error  
<kubine> Title: installation - 12.04 usb install "boot error" - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> die erste anwort da. im bios mal schauen
<dreamon_> Ich hab das schon mal gefragt. Wo könnte ich danach suchen? Es ging um die Libreoffice symbole, wenn ich die auf den Desktop ziehe dann haben die ein Schlüsselsymbol dort und lassen sich nicht starten. Da mußte man aus der ../share/ was kopieren.. aber ich weiß nicht mehr was.
<ppq>  /usr/share/applications/blub.desktop
<dreamon_> ppq, Genau da sind die .desktop symbole.. die muß ich nach ~/Desktop kopieren.. glaube das wars?
<ppq> dreamon_: nicht alle, das würdest du bereuen. aber ansonsten wars das, ja. eventuell mit chmod noch die rechte setzen.
<dreamon_> ppq, noch ausführbar.. vermute ich
<dreamon_> ppq, Danke läuft
<xxx> wenn ich den dconf-Editor öffne ist es mir nicht möglich einen dieser reiter anzuklicken, es kommt einfach nur das Editor-Fenster und es ist nicht möglich irgendeine Interaktion damit hinzubekommen. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? 
<fish_> guten abend. is hier immer sovel los?
<ppq> hi. unterschiedlich
<fish_> ok, bin neu hier. hab den xchat zwar schon ne weile auf der festplatte aber noch ni probiert. wie geht das so mit der bedienung?
<ppq> fish_: hier gibts eine nette anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fish_> ok danke, die seite kenn ich. nutze sie oft für recherche
<ppq> fish_: wenn du lust hast zu plaudern, kannst du auch gern nach nebenan kommen: #ubuntu-de-offtopic, da ist auch etwas mehr los ;)
<fish_> supi danke!
<davin> guten abend...
<davin> ich habe ein problem mit meiner luks verschlüsselung.. jemand da der mir helfen würde?
<ppq> davin: das wird sich zeigen, wenn du dein problem mal ausführlich darlegst :)
<davin> gut.. immerhin antwortet schon mal irgendwer.
<davin> also problem :
<davin> habe ubuntu 12.04 auf meinem server ein lvm mit zwei platten und dieses lvm mit luks verschlüsselt
<davin> nach dem neustart wollte ich wie gewohnt das lvm entschlüsseln und habe dabei paar mal das falsche passwort eingegeben...
<davin> wenn ich nun erneut versuche das lv zu entschlüsseln kommt einfach gar keine password abfrage mehr. ich kann das volume aber auch nicht mounten
<davin> was nun tun?
<davin> doof ist auch, dass ich keine fehlermeldung bekomme 
<ppq> davin: starte mal eine live-cd und versuch es von dort aus
<davin> und wenn das funktionieren sollte?
<ppq> davin: dann nochmals versuchen, ob es beim boot kommt
<davin> die platten die da grade dran hängen werden nicht beim booten enschlüsselt. erst nachher
<davin> während dem boot wird nur swap und paar andere sachen entschlüsselt
<davin> das funktioniert ja auch..
<davin> aber eben die platten anschließend entschlüsseln geht nicht mehr
<jojo__> hallo, ich versuche gerade unter 12.10 den netzwerkmanager aus dem autostart zu nehmen, bekomme dies aber nicht hin
<jojo__> unter "startprogramme" sind nur "zusätzliche programme", nicht aber die die bereits von beginn an drin sind
<davin> jojo__:  ich würde den gar nicht benutzen, das paket deinstallieren und die interfaces über die /etc/network/interfaces konfigurieren... 
<jojo__> ich würde ihn gerne nicht deinstallieren, sondern nur aus dem autostart nehmen, weiß nur nicht wie das unter 12.10 möglich ist
<dreamon_> Den Process solltest du mit "ps aux | grep nm-applet" finden. Wie du das aus dem autostart nimmst, weiß ich nicht.. 
<k1l_> er sollte einfach die interfaces bearbeiten, dann steigt der NM eh aus.
<dreamon_> Da könnte man es Theoretisch entfernen. Aber ob das zu empfehlen ist, kann ich mit meinem Wissensstand nicht sagen -> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/how-to-view-and-disable-hidden-startup.html
<kubine> Title: How To View and Disable Hidden Startup Applications on Ubuntu 11.10 (at www.upubuntu.com)
<Ganzenmeirs> Hallo ich versuche die ganze zeit ein user anzulegen aber er fragt mich  nicht nach einen passwort für diesen user.... 
<k1l_> wie machst du das denn?
<Ganzenmeirs> Ja wie immer adduser NICK --shell
<dreamon_> sudo passwd NICK  -> frägt nach dem Passwort (neues PW)
<k1l_> da fehlt ne shell
<k1l_> !adduser > Ganzenmeirs 
<kubine> Ganzenmeirs: Informationen zu adduser finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adduser
<Ganzenmeirs> Schon gelesen 2x geht nicht
<k1l_> Ganzenmeirs: wenn du extra eine andere loginshell  angeben willst musst du auch eine angeben, nur --shell reicht da nciht
<Ganzenmeirs> k1l_; ja möchte einen user nur für shell root user möchte ich dich machen später
<Ganzenmeirs> zu machen
<k1l_> Ganzenmeirs: dann hast du das aber falsch verstanden. und warum hast du einen root account?
<dAnjou> o.O
<Ganzenmeirs> k1l_: ja der Server Anbieter hat mir nur root daten geschickt  
<k1l_> Ganzenmeirs: schau nochmal auf die wiki seite und schau was da in dem text  bei option --shell SHELL steht. das ist nicht das was du denkst. lass einfach das --shell mal weg
<Ganzenmeirs> ok
<dAnjou> Ganzenmeirs: und ein "cat /etc/issue" bitte
<Ganzenmeirs> k1l_: Jetzt geht es puh danke :) dAnjou http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412007/
<kubine> Title: cat › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Ganzenmeirs: ja wenn du --shell angibst, dann muss dahinter auch kommen welche shell benutzt werden soll. schau nochmal in die wiki seite auf die beispiele. aber das ist eh nicht das, was du denkst, dass es dann nur ein "shell user" ist
<dAnjou> Ganzenmeirs: wenn das überhaupt ein ubuntu ist, dann wurde da so dran rumgepfuscht, dass hier eigentlich EOD sein sollte
<dAnjou> denn sonst könnte man nicht mehr rechtfertigen, dass linux mint nutzer hier abgewiesen werden
<TheInfinity> dAnjou: naja, root zu aktivieren ist zwar alles andere als gut aber nichts unumkehrbares.
<Ganzenmeirs> dAnjou: ja OVH halt :(
<dAnjou> TheInfinity: das da ist keine korrekte ausgabe von /etc/issue.net
<dAnjou> */etc/issue
<dAnjou> und der kernel ist auch viel zu alt
<TheInfinity> dAnjou: sieht für mich aus wie ein VPS.
<k1l_> dAnjou: das wird nen vps sein
<Restriction> hallo, http://insanitybit.wordpress.com/2012/08/01/creating-a-new-user-account-for-pidgin/ , gibt es wirklich keinen weg, programme mit apparmor zu sichern, sodass das program nicht keyloggen kann?
<kubine> Title: Creating A New User Account For Pidgin « insanitybit (at insanitybit.wordpress.com)
<dAnjou> Ganzenmeirs: was ist OVH?
<TheInfinity> dAnjou: ein hoster
<Ganzenmeirs> LOL
<dAnjou> die bieten kein 12.10 an
<Ganzenmeirs> OVh ist der grösste server anbieter :)
<bekks> Blödsinn :)
<Restriction> bzw. http://insanitybit.wordpress.com/2012/09/24/x-keylogging-and-linux-security-model/
<Ganzenmeirs> Aber sicher
<kubine> Title: X Keylogging And Linux Security Model « insanitybit (at insanitybit.wordpress.com)
<dAnjou> OT
<bekks> OT, und trotzdem Unsinn :)
<dAnjou> was ich sagen will, ist: wenn hier solche vermurksten dinger supportet werden, ist es schlicht nicht gerechtfertigt, wallbuntus abzuweisen
<Restriction> ich hab mich da schon einglesen, allerdings herrscht in vielen foren diskussionen uneinigkeit darüber, ob man einzelne programme ohne speraten xserver vom keylogging abhalten kann
<bekks> Restriction: Worauf möchtest Du denn hinaus?
<Ganzenmeirs> dAnjou; http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntsjkqr.png
<Restriction> ich möchte ein apparmor profile für googel chrome einrichten, das verhindert, dass chrome uneingeschränkten zugriff auf die eingaben anderer programme hat
<Restriction> ein profil erstellen geht schnell, aber ich habe schlicht keine idee wie ich verhindern kann, dass chrome auf alle tastatureingaben durch die kommunikation über x zugriff hat
<digitaloktay> keylogging bei stink normalen leuten ?
<dAnjou> Restriction: chromium ist open source. du kannst im code gucken und dann selbst kompilieren
<Restriction> das ist mir klar, aber es geht darum, dass chrome infiziert werden könnte und somit keyloggen kann
<Restriction> obwohl das unwahrscheinlich ist 
<Restriction> aber man kann im prinzip ein so strenges profile wie möglich definieren, es bringt nichts, da chrome immer noch zugriff auf alle funktionen von X hat und einfach loggen kann und somit auch die eventuelle möglichkeit hätte das root passwort zu loggen
<xxx> wenn ich meinen pc im terminal mit shutdown -r 10 neustarten möchte und das ganze abbrechen möchte, wie mache ich das ohne strg+c zu verwenden? 
<xxx> shutdown --help steht zwar -c aber es funktinoiert weder -c -C shutdown -c oder shutdown -c now 
<dAnjou> xxx: ich wäre erstaunt, wenn "shutdown -r 10" überhaupt funktioniert
<xxx> das tut es 
<dAnjou> laut manpage is das gar nich zulässig
<xxx> wiso nicht? nach shutdown --help schon: -> shutdown [Option] .. Zeit .. [Nachricht]
<dAnjou> ZEIT kann auf verschiedene Art und Weise angegeben werden, der gebräuchlichste Wert ist das Wort »now«, damit das System sofort herunterfährt. Andere gültige Formate sind »+m«, wobei m die Anzahl der
<dAnjou> Minuten bis zum Herunterfahren angibt, und hh:mm (eine Uhrzeit im 24-Stunden-Format).
<dAnjou> dann is die manpage unvollständig
<xxx> du meinst weil das +fehlt?
<dAnjou> bzw. ungenau
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> abgesehen davon funktioniert bei mir "shutdown -c"
<dAnjou> mit root-rechten selbstnatürlich
<xxx> hmm 
<xxx> funktioniert bei dir shutdown -r 10 ohne das +?
<dAnjou> auch ja
<dAnjou> zumindest glaub ich das
<dAnjou> ich fahr meinen rechner ja jetz nich runter
<dAnjou> hab 60 genommen
<dAnjou> er hat zumindest nich abgebrochen
<xxx> welche ubuntu version verwendest du?
<dAnjou> 12.10
<dAnjou> aber ich glaub nich, dass sich bei *dem* befehl viel ändert
<xxx> nein ich hab auch 12.10 =(
<xxx> hmm egal, danke aufjedenfall ich werd dann mal das forum damit belestigen 
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-22
<xxx> in der source.list bedeute ja ein # das die Zeile deaktiviert ist. Was bedeuten denn zwei ##? 
<k1l_> kommentar?
<ring1> das gleiche, auch auskommentiert
<xxx> danke
<xxx> wenn ich eine bak datei angelegt hab und die orginal datei zimlich zerstört hab, lösche ich die dann einfach und entferne das bak aus der anderen datei und nehme diese`
<xxx> ?
<k1l_> du kannst die auch einfach direkt mit mv umbenennen
<sysdef> besser kopieren. dann kann man sie nochmal schrotten und wiederherstellen ;)
<k1l_> guter einwand :)
<sysdef> erfahrungswerte ;p
<xxx> gut ty 
<xxx> wenn ich apt-cache dump eingebe, wird dann eine serverseitige Liste angezeigt von allen Paketen die zur verfügung stehen oder eine Liste von allen Paketen die auf meinem PC installiert wurden?
<jokrebel> Na dann gibts halt kein Skype mehr… warum hat mir grad eine teilweise Systemaktuallisierung (10.04) Skype deinstallieren müssen?
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: vermutlich dependencies. kannst ja versuchen nochmal zu installieren und gucken was apt-get so sagt
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Hm http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376835/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: klingt wie fuckup von den ubuntu devs oder wie fremdquellen. :)
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: jau ;-)
<jokrebel> TheInfinity: Glaub das kam aus medibuntu
<dadrc> jokrebel, skype-bin runter, dann die neue Version direkt von Skype installieren, falls du Skype behalten willst
<dadrc> Die haben mittlerweile recht brauchbare deb-Pakete
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ah, danke.
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: das ist afaik auch in ubuntu partner drin
<dadrc> Die Version aus Partner ist aber nie aktuell
<geser> und wenn ich es richtig sehe, wurde skype in Partner vor ein paar Stunden aktualisiert
<dadrc> Uh, echt? Das wär mal was.
<dadrc> Ich nehm das also zurück und behaupte, jokrebel soll die neuste Skypeversion aus Partner installieren.
<geser> 4.1.0.20-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 vor 2 Stunden
<dadrc> Nett.
<dadrc> Bis vor kurzem war da noch skype-0.5-steinalt-total-verrottet.
<geser> aber nur für 11.10 aufwärts
<jokrebel> hm: skype: Hängt ab von: skype-bin, aber es wird nicht installiert
<jokrebel> Und wenn ich skype-bin mit markiere, selber fehler (aus Synaptic) Und Konsole ging ja auch nicht.
<dadrc> ist das ein 64-bit-system?
<jokrebel> lol … was ist das? <g>
<dadrc> hm? 64Bit Ubuntu halt
<dadrc> Für 10.04 gibt's, soweit ich weiß, seit 'ner Weile nur 32Bit-Pakete.
<jokrebel> dadrc: sorry </Ironie> vergessen. Besitze sowas noch nicht mangels geeigneter Hardware.
<jokrebel> Und es ist ein 12.04.1
<dadrc> he, ok.
<dadrc> oben stand noch 10.04
<geser> ist skype noch installiert oder komplett entfernt?
<dadrc> Naja, dann nimm das Paket von Skype, deren Version braucht kein skype-bin :)
<catweazle> aber vorher das alte skype-bin entfernen
<jokrebel> geser: komplett entfernt
<jokrebel> andere Frage. wenn ich ne 150GB IDE Platte auf eine 150GB SATA klonen würde, könnte das klappen, dass dann alles gleich wieder geht?
<jokrebel> Alles = Win7 und Ubuntu
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: betonung liegt auf könnte. ja. :)
<stevieh> jokrebel: clonezilla und ab dafür
<jokrebel> das reicht mir ja schon, dass es könnte
<vlt> Hallo. Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Wenn ich eine E-Mail auf meinem IMAP-Account mit THunderbird öffne, werden die Anhänge (wie JPEG-Dateien) nur teilweise angezeigt. Wie kann ich das verhindern?
<vlt> Teilweise heißt hier, dass die JPEG-Datei verstümmelt wird und beispielsweise nur das erste Drittel angezeigt wird.
<jokrebel> scheint geklappt zu haben. 1:1 Direkt-Umzug von IDE nach SATA mit Clonzilla-CD. Danke.
<Phantom1005> hi, gibt es skype mittlerweile nur als 32bit version statt als 64bit version?
<k1l> Phantom1005: das ist multiarch geworden
<Phantom1005> k1l, das bedeutet?
<Phantom1005> k1l, hab nämlich das problem seit dem update ist im softwarecenter noch die 32bit drin aber das wird nur angezeigt obwohl ich 64bit installiert hab
<k1l> hä? nochmal bitte :)
<Phantom1005> k1l, also zur erklärung. hab vor langer zeit skype auf meinem ubuntu 64bit installiert! heut kahm das neue skype update aber es gab zwei im software center. also einmal 64bit und 32bit. jetzt hat es zwar die 64bit installiert aber im software center steht nochdie 32bit
<k1l> klappt skype denn?
<Phantom> funktionieren tut skype
<Guest2832> lol jetzt bin ich guest
<Phantom1005> k1l, kann das sein das microsoft zur zeit mit skype bisle mist baut?
<k1l> ja, das würde ich persönlich auch so sehen.
<Phantom1005> naja mal warten wie die das noch verhauen
<mgolisch> was bauen die denn?
<mgolisch> microsoft baut eh mist oder?
<mgolisch> srsly wer will schon windows 8 auf nem pc?
<mgolisch> zumindest diese kachelansicht ist voll käse auf nem  desktop find ich
<Phantom1005> rofl rofl genau ich komm mal in offtopic rüber
<k1l> jo, windows rants passen besser ins offtopic :)
<patricch> Wie kann ich 100 Fotos zu einem Hintergrundbild simpel erstellen?
<exoon> Ich habe hier ein programm, dass erwartet eine .dll im Verzeichnis /usr/lib/mono/2.0/ bei mir gibt es die aber in /usr/lib/mono/4.0/ Kann ich da einfach einen Link setzen?
<geser> exoon: eher nicht, da es sich dabei um eine unterschiedliche Mono-API/ABI handelt (das Programm wird wahrscheinlich abstürzen)
<exoon> geser, kann ich denn das 2.0 Mono installieren?
<geser> exoon: welche .dll brauchst du genau (für welche Ubuntu-Version?)?
<geser> Ich weiß leider nicht auswendig, wie gut sich einzelne Mono-Versionen parallel installieren lassen
<exoon> geser, mscorlib.dll aber die fehlt ja gar nicht.
<geser> /usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll ist im Paket "libmono-corlib2.0-cil" enthalten
<exoon> geser, nachdem ich ein paar libmonos installiert habe habe ich es auch gemerkt. Doof ist jetzt nur, dass ich meine link noch gesetzt hatte.
<exoon> mist
<exoon> jetzt habe ich die Pakete wieder deinstalliert, der 2.0 Link ist verschwunden, aber leider fehlt auch einiges aus dem 4.0 Verzeichnis.
<daswort> Wird nach dem aufwachen aus dem Standby ein Runlevel ausgeführt? 
 * LetoThe2nd wüsste jetzt nicht was STR mit runlevels zu tun hätte
<daswort> LetoThe2nd: str?
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: SuspendToRAM, dein standby
<daswort> Achso, ich hab die Abkürzung so noch nie gehört. Nur Standby, Suspend (to ram), oder sleep
<k1l> s2r wird auch oft verwendet
<daswort> Habt ihr eine Idee wie man ein Script ausführt wenn der Rechner wie "zusichkommt"?
<daswort> gut zu wissen k1l 
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: schaut doch gut aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils#pm-utils-Hooks
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Sehr schön. Danke
<LetoThe2nd> daswort: 1min googlen, 5€ bitte.
<daswort> Nicht mal Profi Google bekommen einen Stundenlohn von 300€!
<daswort> "Profi-Googler"
<geser> jokrebel: wegen deiner Skype-Probleme von heute früh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1082030
<kubine> Title: Bug #1082030 “skype-bin seem to have strange dependency” : Bugs : “skype” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<geser> irgendwie habe ich es übersehen, dass in einer der Versionsnummern ein "ubuntu" fehlte als ich dein Pastebin mir angeschaut habe und versuchte zu verstehen, wo das Problem liegt
<jokrebel> geser: Ah. Danke
<exoon> Bisher schaffe ich es den Soundausgang als Aufnahmequelle zu nutzen - mit PulseAudio. Ich hätte es gerne flexibler, z.B. Soundausgabe von Anwendung XYZ als Aufnahmequelle. Geht das?
<jokrebel> Das nenn ich mal schnellen Bug-Fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1082030 grad mal 4 Stunden
<kubine> Title: Bug #1082030 “skype-bin seem to have strange dependency” : Bugs : “skype” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<inChange> Warum kommt die Meldung"su: Authentication failure", wenn ich versuche mit "su" zum superuser zu werden. Habs sonst immer mit "sudo" gemacht da hat ich noch nie Programme. Passwort hab ich auch richtig eingegeben...
<inChange> *Problem 
<inChange> :D Programme
<dAnjou> inChange: zu root wird man mit sudo -i
<k1l> !sudo > inChange 
<kubine> inChange: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<dAnjou> inChange: ich hoffe, das ganze root-is-pöhse-blabla können wir voraussetzen
<k1l> das willst du lesen und verstehen warum man nicht su nimmt. die frage ist sowieso warum man dauerhaft root rechte brauchen würde
<bekks> Mit su kann man in Ubuntu nicht root werden, da root kein Passwort hat
<inChange> dAnjou, Ja, das funktioniert ja auch einwandfeir aber ich habe in einen Tutorial gesehen wie jemand sich mit "su" Admin-rechte verschafft hat. Da wollt ich das mal auch ausprobieren. Doch das geht eben nicht.
<k1l> inChange: ja, nicht jedes youtube video was sich howto schimpft ist auch richtig.
<bekks> Weil root kein Passwort hat. Wie in den Link zu lesen ist.
<inChange> k1l,  Bei dem jenigen wurde, aber keine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben. Ist das je nach Distribution unterschiedlich?
<k1l> inChange: ja. und je nachdem wieviel der user da schon gefummelt hat
<dAnjou> sehr sogar
<inChange> okay, danke das wollt ich wissen.
<bekks> inChange: Ja. Da hat jemnand wider besseres Wissen ein root Passwort gesetzt.
<k1l> gibt auch einige verfechter, die erstmal root ein pw geben unter ubuntu. aber das ist so wie eien geländewagen erstmal grundsätzlich tieferzulegen und rennreifen aufzuziehen. das ist halt nicht das was die entwickler damit eigentlich bezwecken wollen
<apollo13> omg
<Restriction> hallo, ich will ein apparmor profile für ein programm anlegen, und für bestimmte verzeichnisse erlauben, neue dateien zu erstellen (also write access) aber alle writes zu loggen
<Restriction> wie ist das möglich?
<Restriction> ich will sozusagen enforced mode und complain mode vereinen
<Restriction> und gewisse dinge verbieten, und bei schreibzugriff alles loggen 
<Restriction> (alle neu angelegten dateien und verzeichnisse)
<Adohveih> hallo. kann es sein, dass der mit (x)ubuntu 12.10 ausgelieferte memtest86+ v4.20 in jedem fall immer eine unheimliche menge von fehlern wirft? (an zwei rechnern getestet. einer davon läuft einwandfrei)
<bekks> Speicherfehler müssen sich nicht in "Rechner läuft nicht" manifestieren.
<benvei> Adohveih: kann ich aktuell nicht reproduzieren.
<Adohveih> benvei: fing bei meinem laptop nach ca. 7 minuten an
<Adohveih> benvei: bei dem rechner von meinem vater bei voller ram bestückung nach etwa 20 min, bei einzelnen riegeln auch etwa 7 min
<bekks> memtest sollte durchaus 24h durchhalten - alles andere heisst: RAM defekt.
<Adohveih> bekks: sollte ich dann keine fehler bemerken?
<Adohveih> im normalen betrieb
<bekks> Nicht zwangsweise.
<inChange> In welchen Ordner liegen die Icons und Verknüpfungen von Programmen?
<ppq> "verknüpfungen" (desktop-dateien) sind in /usr/share/applications
<ppq> symbole findest du u.a. in /usr/share/pixmaps
<inChange> ppq, thx :)
<inChange> Kennt jemand eine Übersicht von der Verzeichnissstruktur in Linux? , weil ich öfter nicht weis wo was liegt.
<guntbert> inChange: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview 
<kubine> Title: LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> die Unix File System Hieararchy
<Fuchs> pder das
<guntbert> oder man hier
<inChange> ok thx
<krautguy> jeah, Hallo an alle. An meinem Acer Aspire Laptop ist nach dem Upgrade auf die Aktuelle Version (per Softwarecenter) das System kaputt. Genauer gesagt, der Laptop bootet nicht mehr, es gibt auch keinen POST.
<guntbert> krautguy: und was soll das mit einem software update zu tun haben?
<TeeTaucher> @guntbert => ggf. grub?
<krautguy> ich war leider nicht selbst dabei, es ist der computer von meinem kleinen bruder. Er beschrieb mir die Situation so. Er hätte das Upgrade gemacht und nach dem obligatorischen neustart würde der computer nicht mehr booten.. auch nicht mit Live-USBStick etc.
<krautguy> also da nichtmal so ein BIOS-Bildschirm kommt, scheint ja nichtmal der POST zu laufen
<bekks> krautguy: Dann ist das kein Ubuntuproblem, sondern ein HW Problem.
<guntbert> TeeTaucher: nein, grub kommt erst nach POST in Spiel
<TeeTaucher> jopp
<krautguy> okay, kann so ein Upgrade irgendwas an der Hardware kaputt machen?
<bekks> krautguy: Nein.
<krautguy> Und wie erkläre ich ihm das?
<krautguy> *g
<TeeTaucher> recht haste ... hört sich für mich auch nach HW an... geht denn die Hintergrundbeleuchtung vom Bildschrim noch an?
<TeeTaucher> bzw. Hört man die Festplatte noch
<guntbert> krautguy: piepst er noch?
<krautguy> ich gucke mal. Das einzige was angeht, sind die Statuslämpchen
<TeeTaucher> musste mal schauen, die blinken manchmal in nem bestimmten Rythmus
<bekks> krautguy: Akku ziehen, warten, Akku wieder rein, einschalten. Wenn dann nichts passiert, einschicken,
<TeeTaucher> das ist dann eine Fehlermeldung, die im Handbuch erklärt sein sollte
<krautguy> ja, aber er macht leider auch keine Pieptöne (auch keinen der PiepCodes) .. und nach Hintergrundbeleuchtung sieht auch nix aus
<TeeTaucher> upps
<krautguy> Wenn ich die Festplatte aus dem Laptop ausbaue, kann ich die dann woanders einbauen oder ist das ultra-schwer?
<bekks> krautguy: Hast Du die Sache mit dem Akku gemacht?
<krautguy> da bin ich gerade dabei, bekks
<TeeTaucher> festplatte ausbauen ist kein Problem das sind meist zwei oder drei Schrauben
<bekks> krautguy: Wenn Du noch nie einen Laptop auseinander gebaut hast - ohne ihn zu zerstören, würde ich das nicht tun an deiner Stelle.
<bekks> TeeTaucher: Acer Aspire ....? Tastatur ausbauen, Bodenabdeckung ausbauen, Plattenrahmen ausbauen...
<TeeTaucher> Ok ich bin von meinem Dell ausgegangen.. .hatte das grad nicht auf dem Schirm 
<bekks> Abgesehen davon hat das alles nichts mehr mit Ubuntu zu tun. Bei DEll muss auch mind. die Tastatur raus, bei fast allen Modellen.
<bekks> Daher: verlagern wir das doch einfach nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<krautguy> Sorry, ich habe nur hier gefragt weil das Ubuntu-Upgrade das letzte ist, was damit gemacht wurde
<bekks> Und danach starb die HW. :)
<irocksu> hi
<irocksu> kennt einer eine professionelles korrekturprogramm für textdateien?
<bekks> vi ;)
<irocksu> ich suche sowas wie den duden korrektor für textdateien.
<irocksu> ich will gramatik fehler finden, nicht nur tippfehler
<k1l> professionell im sinne von payware?
<irocksu> mir egal
<dAnjou> bekks: elaborate
<irocksu> solange es wirklich das "grobe" aussortiert
<bekks> dAnjou: vi kann man zur professionellen Korrektur eines Textes nutzen.
<k1l> !rechtschreibkorrektur > irocksu 
<kubine> irocksu: Informationen zu Rechtschreibkorrektur finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechtschreibkorrektur
<dAnjou> irocksu: die deutsche grammatik ist nicht besonders konsistent
<dAnjou> bekks: genau wie einen löffel
<Fuchs> irocksu: http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2012/10/22/languagetool-freie-stil-und-grammatikpruefung/    das noch
<kubine> Title: LanguageTool – Freie Stil- und Grammatikprüfung › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> irocksu: ich schlage vor, dass du kritische texte von nem anderen menschen korrekturlesen lässt
<k1l> irocksu: ansonsten wird es wohl eher für windows bezahlsoftware geben. das fällt dann aber nicht in den ubuntu support.
<irocksu> +k1l: es gibt auch den duden korrektor für ubuntu
<irocksu> aber so wie ich das sehe geht das nur mit open-/libreoffice
<irocksu> da ich meinen kram aber vorwiegend mit emacs in markdown schreibe, ist die korrektur dann eher umständlich
<dAnjou> das wird zwar langsam OT, aber irocksu: darf ich fragen, was du schreibst?
<irocksu> kubine: ich werd es ausprobieren, sieht erstmal ganz gut aus.
<dAnjou> kubine isn bot
<irocksu> :( :P
<irocksu> dAnjou: vorwiegend blog posts und email korrespondenz.
<k1l> also professionelle rechtschreibprüfung für emacs? ich würde da gucken was es da für win gibt und das evtl mit wine laufen lassen
<dAnjou> irocksu: lies mehr
<dAnjou> romane, zeitung, ...
<irocksu> dAnjou: mein problem ist hauptsächlich, dass ich häufig sätze umbaue und dann die konjunktionen falsch setzte
<irocksu> wenn ich selber drüber schaue sieht das dann alles richtig aus.
<irocksu> ist sehr seltsam.
<dAnjou> nennt man betriebsblindheit
<irocksu> ich weiß nur, dass der duden korrektor zig fehler in meiner master thesis gefunden hat :)
<irocksu> vor allem ein statt eine und ähnliches
<irocksu> oder eben singular und plural fehler.
<irocksu> ich hab mal dieses languagetool ausprobiert, leider fängt es kaum grammatik fehler auf. der folgende text wird als "korrektes" deutsch akzeptiert:
<irocksu> Das ist eine wirklich schöne Buch. Es war ein mal vor langer, langer Zeit.
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-23
<azrael_> guten abend ich habe folgendes problem. ich habe gnome-themes installiert und mein zweiter bildschirm ist ausgefallen der andere bild schirm zeigt mir nur den desktophintergrund die gnome theme pakete wieder zu entfernen schlug fehl wie stelle ich unity wieder her? bin für jeden tipp dankbar
<xxx> apt-get upgrade läd alle pakete die ein upgrade brauchen nochmal komplett herunter, also nicht nur die neuen Dateien?
<xxx> jemand da?
<maredebianum> Weiß jemand ein Tool, mit dem man eine Datei auf Konformität mit einem character encoding testen kann? Ich nehme (historisch) ISO...15, und wenn ich was kopiere, ist das oft in UTF-8, und nur schlecht erkennbar, wo genau da solche Zeichen sind (z.B: long dash, Ligaturen). Also das tool sollte die 'falschen' Zeichen anzeigen.
<maredebianum> Am besten noch integrierbar in einen Editor (oder als script aufrufbar)
<dAnjou> maredebianum: du kannst die auch einfach konvertieren
<dAnjou> maredebianum: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zeichensatz-Konverter
<kubine> Title: Zeichensatz-Konverter › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<maredebianum> Hm, iconv und Konsorten brechen gerne ab, oder lassen die einfach weg.
<maredebianum> dAnjou: das Problem ist eher, dass ich Text in einen Editor kopiere (z.B. die kate*-Familie) und dann eine Meldung bekomme, das was nicht stimmt (not all chars can be saved in this encoding). Wenn man dann direkt markieren könnte, welche das genau sind...
<maredebianum> Speichern und wieder öffnen: alles nicht-passende durch '?' ersetzt: -> raten was es war 
<dAnjou> weeß'sch jetz ne
<k1l_> riker2000: riker2000_  kannst du mal deine verbindung überprüfen, oder ggfs den autostart für die ubuntu-channel rausnehmen solange du dauern reconnectest? danke
<alles-wird-gut> http://www.blugadgets.com/2012/11/09/adtrap-diese-adblock-box-befreit-das-gesamte-internet-von-werbung/   
<alles-wird-gut> upps sorry
<xxx> wenn ich den quellcode selbst kompiliert hab, wie installiere ich es dann? Ich bin z.B in dem Ordner in dem das Programm liegt aber make install PROGRAMNAME gibt mir die Fehlermeldung "Keine Regel, um "install" zu erstellen. Schluss"
<LetoThe2nd> xxx: wenn du willst, dass es "richtig" gemacht wird, sprich mit paketveraltung und allem drum und dran: checkinstall
<LetoThe2nd> xxx: "make install" ist quasi immer bäh.
<xxx> gibt es leider nicht in der Paketverwaltung nur als code
<LetoThe2nd> xxx: an welcher stelle habe ich gesagt, dass es in der paketverwaltung sein muss? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> !checkinstall > xxx
<kubine> xxx: Informationen zu checkinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/checkinstall
<peta_> hi jungs
<peta_> doofe frage: das eigentliche kompilieren (`make`) ändert nichts an der Makefile, oder?
<dAnjou> peta_: kommt drauf an, was drin steht ^^
<dAnjou> peta_: normalerweise sollte es nich
<LetoThe2nd> peta_: im allgemeinen nicht, aber es gibt theoretisch nichts das technisch dagegen spricht.
<dAnjou> peta_: im konkreten fall lässt sich das aber prüfen, wenn du vorher ne kopie machst
<dAnjou> dann diff drüber
<peta_> ok … gehen wir von einem ganz orthodoxen build script aus (php sources)
<dAnjou> peta_: wie gesagt, prüfs selbst
<dAnjou> bisl kreativ sein
<LetoThe2nd> peta_: dann gehen wir aber bitte auch kurz von nem ubuntu-bezug in der nächsten zeile aus ;) ansonsten, frag den ersteller des dingsens. :)
<peta_> LetoThe2nd: na klar .. ist 100% ubuntu :) (ernsthaft)
<peta_> stimmt … diffen. das versuch ich später mal wenn ich nicht weiter kommen.
<peta_> yeah … wenn das so weitergeht werde ich noch zum build pro
<nevchen> sagtmal benutzt von euch jemand encfs mit cryptkeeper? bei mir verschwinden alte einträge aus cryptkeeper nicht
<nevchen> und ich weiß auch nicht wo die verschlüsselten verzeichnisse abgelegt werden
<Audet> Hallo, ich möchte bei einem aktivierten apparmor profile (firefox im enforced mode) alle dateien geloggt bekommen, die im ordner Downloads angelegt bzw. geändert werden. 
<Audet> obwohl ich den audit mode aktiviert habe, wirde nur geloggt, dass etwas im ordner downloads geschrieben wird, aber nicht, welche datei geschrieben wird
<JensKapitza> hi, hat jemand schon erfolgreich linux mit secureboot gebootet?
<dadrc> JensKapitza, ich weiß zumindest, dass 12.10 extra dafür signed-Kernel hat
<dadrc> Falls das hilft
<dadrc> Audet, weiß nicht, ob apparmor das kann, aber auf jeden Fall würde es mit inotify klappen
<JensKapitza> dadrc: hmm xubuntu lief nicht und anderer download läuft noch (wobei mein problem zwei reines uefi ist - cd wird nichtmal gesehen)
<dadrc> Also, UEFI an sich ist kein Problem, das hab ich gerade neulich gemacht.
<dAnjou> Audet: bist du der, der hier alle nase lang was dazu fragt?
<Audet> +dadrc es wäre echt blöd wenn das nicht geht! wie sieht es mit dem overhead von inotify aus?
<Audet> dAndjou, deine Frage gehört in den offtopic bereich
<JensKapitza> dadrc: mach ich beim brennen was falsch? wodim (cdrecord) ubuntu.iso 
<dadrc> Audet, von apparmor hab ich keine Ahnung, aber inotify braucht nicht viele Ressourcen.
<dAnjou> Audet: nicht wirklich, ich hätte dir dann nämlich einfach geraten, mal noch woanders zu fragen
<dAnjou> Audet: weil hier offensichtlich niemand von apparmor ahnung hat
<dadrc> JensKapitza, sieht eigentlich ok aus.
<apollo13> JensKapitza: kannst du uefi+secureboot nicht abdrehen und einfach auf bios mode umstellen?
<Audet> dAnjou, danke, auf welchen channel hätte ich da bessere karten?
<dAnjou> Audet: http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Main_Page#Joining_AppArmor
<kubine> Title: Main Page - AppArmor (at wiki.apparmor.net)
<dadrc> Audet, "The IRC channel is #apparmor on irc.oftc.net "
<JensKapitza> gestern gekauftes gerät bis gestern abend wusste ich nichtmal das secureboot + uefi (reines uefisystem) so grass einschränken kann (kein usbboot fast alle meine livecds laufen nicht da sie mbr nutzen)
<Audet> +dadrc, aber ich kann inotify nicht zwingen bei bestimmten programmen zu starten und zu loggen
<Audet> also quasi ein enforced mode 
<Audet> dAndjou, vielen dank
<apollo13> JensKapitza: wie gesagt, bios kompatibilität aktivieren und neu installieren, aktuell kann man nur davon abraten secureboot/uefi geräte zu kaufen
<dAnjou> Audet: so heiß ich nich -.-
<dAnjou> Audet: inotify is zum selber basteln. damit kannst du ordner und dateien auf änderungen überwachen
<dAnjou> Audet: ein log damit zu basteln, ist wohl noch die einfachste übung
<JensKapitza> apollo13: irgendwann muss man ja damit anfangen ich gibt mir gerade mühe ein linux über die platte zu installieren (aber dieses uefi ist nerfig) aber das angebot bei aldi war einfach zu verlockend 
<Audet> dAnjou, ja, eventuell könnte ich das zusammen mit dem program starten (über den enforced mode)
<catweazle> JensKapitza: warum nimmste keinen usb-stick zur installation?
<JensKapitza> catweazle:  da ich da auch erstmal einen uefi loader nachrüsten muss und es meine erste uefi installation ist
<catweazle> nix da, dein Läppi hat nen shortcut wo du das bootdevice auswählen kannst
<JensKapitza> ja sofern eine uefi partition erkannt wurde (hab nun zumindest schonmal eine livecd
<JensKapitza> catweazle:  der will im moment nicht so wie ich will
<catweazle> man der stick braucht keinen uefi-partition, das ist ein iso
<catweazle> genau wie die live-dvd
<Audet> dAnjou, aber mit apparmor wäre das ganze natürlich mächtiger, da man alles loggen kann, was ein bestimmter prozess schreibt 
<catweazle> ich bezweifle auch das secure-boot bei dem Gerät überhaupt aktiv ist
<catweazle> musst dem läppi halt sagen wovon er booten soll, F9 oder F10 oder höher sollte dein Freund sein beim booten
<catweazle> musst aber recht früh anfangen zu drücken, das uefi ist wahnsinnig schnell
<apollo13> nicht nur das, zumeist ist es einfach abgedreht
<catweazle> ansonsten achte drauf das die Festplatte unter umständen keine normale partitionstabelle hat sondern per gpt eingerichtet ist
<JensKapitza> catweazle: ist f10 (aber wie gesagt da steht bios oder windows) starten
<JensKapitza> und neuerdings archlinux (via cd)
<catweazle> dann hast du die DVD falsch gebrannt
<JensKapitza> ein dd auf einen usbstick geht nicht
<catweazle> warum nicht?
<apollo13> catweazle: nein, sobald da secureboot ein ist kann sein dass nix mehr sinnvoll geht
<JensKapitza> catweazle: nein im wiki steht sogar der grund in der cd ist efi drin (aber nach einem dd muss man efi für usb nachinstallieren)
<JensKapitza> catweazle: hab nur gerade kein archlinux zur hand
<catweazle> dann nimm ein tool wie unetbootin oder LiLi unter windows
<catweazle> apollo13: dann soll er es halt abschalten
<JensKapitza> unetbootin geht auch nicht (schon alles durch ;) )
<apollo13> catweazle: sag ich ja scon die ganze zeit :þ
<catweazle> wenn man es nicht abschalten kann, muss er das Teil eben zurückgeben
<JensKapitza> LiLi kenn ich nicht
<catweazle> weil da geht nichmal Windows7 dann rauf
<k1l_> das nicht abschalten wegen win8 gilt nur für ARM rechner
<apollo13> *sigh* schalt efi support einfach ab und aktivier bios support falls das geht…
<JensKapitza> apollo13: efi ausschalten geht nicht
<JensKapitza> es gibt aber einen kompatibilitätsmodus soweit ich das hier gerade lese (BIOS) CMS
<catweazle> k1l_: das Problem ist, das dies eine Option der Hersteller ist, die können es auch dauerhaft aktivieren
<k1l_> JensKapitza: ja davon reden wir doch die ganze zeit
<catweazle> hatte letztens eine ziemlich wundersame Beschreibung bei einem Laptop von Acer oder Asus gelesen
<JensKapitza> k1l_: das hab ich mitbekommen aber alle kürzel hab ich noch nicht so schnell googlen können
<k1l_> JensKapitza: da würde ich auch klassisch erstmal ins Handbuch gucken
<JensKapitza> wenn die das BIOS-Modus genannt hätten wäre es für mich einfacher zu finden  ( Handbuch *ist leider daheim und ich in der UNI )
<JensKapitza> bei einem 1 Tag altem gerät gibts nicht viel doku im netz (nichtmal beim hersteller außer die produktbeschreibung)
<balduro> Hi, ich bin gerade auf Ubuntu umgestiegen und hab noch mit ein par Wiedrigkeiten zu kämpfen. Als erstes such ich die Datei mit den Monitorauflösungen, denn die sind zu niedrig. Ist eine frische 12.10 Instalation, mit updates und nvidia current treiber.
<JensKapitza> balduro: was sagt den xrandr?
<dAnjou> JensKapitza, balduro: das sollte eigentlich alles von den nvidia-tools geregelt werden
<dAnjou> ohne datei fummeln
<dAnjou> aber ich hab grad keinen nerv, das zu supporten, sorry
<JensKapitza> meine ubuntu cd läuft endlich, danke für die hinweise
<balduro> auf meiner vorherigen Distribution hat es das auch, aber hier ging es nicht.
<k1l_> balduro: dash öffnen (win taste drücken) und nvidia-settings nutzen
<k1l_> balduro: und hoffentlich hast du nicht den treiber per hand installiert sondern den aus den repos genommen
<balduro> klar, den aus den repos und auch die fehlenden header dateien hab ich schon nachinstalliert.
<dAnjou> balduro: ansonsten mal experimantal probieren
<balduro> die nvidia setting werden andauernd zurückgesetzt
<dAnjou> balduro: läuft grad problemlos bei mir
<catweazle> balduro: da sollten definitiv keine header fehlen, bei deiner install ist was falsch
<balduro> ist schön das es bei dir läuft, hilft mir aber nicht
<dAnjou> balduro: liest du, was da steht?
<dAnjou> 17:17:51 < dAnjou> balduro: ansonsten mal experimantal probieren
<dAnjou> 17:18:02 < dAnjou> balduro: läuft grad problemlos bei mir
<dAnjou> nich current
<balduro> wenn selbst im wiki drin steht, das man das von hand machen muss wird das wohl ok sein.
<dAnjou> das wiki is u.U. veraltet
<k1l_> balduro: nein?
<balduro> steht extra groß Rot umrandat "Wichtig für 12.10"
<balduro> hat auch geholfen, vorher ging noch viel weniger
<k1l_> ich meine das mit dem einstellen
<catweazle> balduro: du meinst aber schon den normalen nvidia und nicht bumblebee?
<balduro> oh hatte ich vergessen. Experimental habe ich auch schon probiert, ohne Veränderung.
<balduro> Klar
<k1l_> balduro: hast du auch ausgeloggt nach dem umstellen des treibers?
<k1l_> und hast du in nvidia-settings auch unten auf (save to x configuration file) gedrückt?
<k1l_> balduro: nur mit "geht nicht" kann man schlecht arbeiten
<k1l_> weil dann kommt ein klares "geht hier aber" zurück
<balduro> Die erlaubten Displayauflösungen stehen bei Linux doch sicher in irgend einer Datei, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich danach suchen muss?
<catweazle> balduro: schau doch erstmal ob der Treiber überhaupt läuft, ich glaub da nämlich nicht dran
<k1l_> balduro: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings#Aufloesung-in-xorg-conf-wird-nicht-uebernommen-GNOME
<kubine> Title: nvidia-settings › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> wenn du da mit (bildschirme/xrandr) rumfummelst wird das auch nichts werden
<balduro> Mein Anliegen war ja auch nicht "geht nicht", sondern "wo finde ich die Datei" und ihr antwortet mir nimm die gui
<k1l_> balduro: ok, dann hack dich in die xorg.conf
<k1l_> wenn du es dir extra schwer machen willst.
<k1l_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf um genau zu sein
<balduro> was heißt hier will, wenn andere Sachen nicht gehen, hackt man es halt irgenwo hard rein. 
<k1l_> nein. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass bisher der normale weg nicht richtig gegangen wurde. aber da du eh festgefahren bist in deiner ansicht, viel erfolg mit der xorg.conf
<JensKapitza> balduro: du kannst von der console mit X -configure eine datei erstellen lassen evtl. hilft das auch beim debuggen (da steht die erkannte karte +verwendeter treiber
<balduro> der richtige weg hat leider garnicht funktioniert. Mein bisheriger weg war. Neuinstalation, erster start, 120 updates, neustart, xwindow kaputt, im failsavex gestartet, nvidia current installiert, neustart leerer bildschirm. Generic header installiert nvidia neuconfiguration ausgelößt, neustart, geht. Monitor nur auf 1024x768 erkannt, in nvidia setting von hand hochgestellt, in xorg.conf gespeichert. Große freude, bis es si
<balduro> ch dann doch wieder zurückgestellt hat. 
<balduro> ich bin gerade nicht allzu begeistert von Ubuntu
<JensKapitza> balduro: hast du einen i3/i5/i7? mit integrierter grafik?
<balduro> ja, aber der interne ist deaktiviert. Es liegt nicht an Hardwareeinstellungen. Bei der vorherigen Disribution hat es ja auch funktioniert. Aptosid ist aber zu neu für viel der propritären Software, die ich durchaus auch nutzen will.
<JensKapitza> hmm evtl. musst du aber den Xserver von hand updaten 
<JensKapitza> wenn es an der ivy bridge liegt (da hatte ich zumindest was drüber gelesen
<JensKapitza> und auch das selbe problem daheim
<k1l_> jungs, warum wollt ihr unbedingt fummeln?
<k1l_> JensKapitza: das gefummel macht die automatismen des nvidia treibers kaputt (siehe auch oben den link von mir)
<balduro> welchen
<JensKapitza> k1l_: ich will das nicht (ich nutze ubuntu ja genau deswegen auf dem laptop ;) ) 
<JensKapitza> so ich wünsche euch einen schönen abend cya
<Loetmichel> re @ home
<stephan_arch> hallo leute, ich habe ubuntu 12.04 LTS und möchte den startprozess etwas verschönen, wenn ich starte kommt ne zeit lang das dunkele lila und erst dann mein plymouth theme das ich gewählt habe
<stephan_arch> kann man das anzeigen dieses lilas irgendwie verkürzen oder entfernen?
<fjodor> hi, ist es möglich einen i3 unter linux zu undervolten oder underclocken?
<koegs> ja
<ben1u> Hallo, wie kann ich die timestamps also "-T, --ctime Print human readable timestamps." nachträglich aus einem dmesg.log herausfinden?
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-24
<xxx_> morgen =)
<misterxyz> hi
<misterxyz> ich habe ein problem mit meinem acer aspire laptop. Leider gibt er Ton über Kopfhörer und die integrierten Lautsprecher gleichzeitig aus :( Gibt es da irgendeinen Weg, das zu beheben?
<I-Punkt> Ist die Übertragung via FTP, bsp mit Filezilla auf einen lokalen FTP-Server hinsichtlich Kopierfehlern ebenso sicher wie die von mir bis jetzt verwendete Methode, das entfernte Dateisystem via fusssh einzubinden und dann zu rsyncén? Es geht nur ums LAN und Übertragungsfehler - keine sicherheitsrelevanten Themen. Gruß Oliver
<stevieh> I-Punkt: im LAN geht das alles und es ist TCP, also gehts.
<I-Punkt> Also habe ich bei keiner der zwei Methoden nicht entdeckte Übertragungsfehelr zu erwarten?...
<I-Punkt> THX
<stevieh> würde ich jetzt einfach so sagen, gibt keinen Grund.
<I-Punkt> ok
<bekks> I-Punkt: rsync benutzt von sich aus sowieso ssh (-e ssh ist default), von daher braucht man das nicht künstlich mit fusessh zu verlangsamen. Und fusessh/rsync decken ebensowenig Übetragungsfehler auf wie FTP.
<stevieh> weil das das TCP darunter macht.
<I-Punkt> ok, danke für den Nachtrag.... jetzt studieren wegen -e ssh ;-)
<Alteisen> moin
<Alteisen> Gibt es einen einfachen Weg, das Bluetooth-Verhalten anzupassen? Bluetooth ist bei nach einem Neustart immer an und ich schalte das dann manuell ab.
<Alteisen> Ich hätte es gerne standardmäßig aus, und aktiviere es dann, wenn ich es brauche.
<Alteisen> ah, das hier klingt gut: http://www.erbenux.com/verschiedenes/166-bluetooth-beim-start-automatisch-ausschalten.html
<kubine> Title: Bluetooth beim Start automatisch ausschalten (at www.erbenux.com)
<k1l_> es gibt auch so nen app, was wie tasker auf android funktioniert
<stevieh> Alteisen: merci, guter tipp, gleich eingebaut
<k1l_> Alteisen: cuttlefish meinte ich
<misterxyz> ich habe ein problem mit meinem acer aspire laptop. Leider gibt er Ton über Kopfhörer und die integrierten Lautsprecher gleichzeitig aus :( Gibt es da irgendeinen Weg, das zu beheben?
<Alteisen> misterxyz: du könntest in der console mit lspci nachsehen, welche Soundkarte du hast; dann herausfinden, welches kernel modul für dieses Gerät zuständig ist, und dann herausfinden, welche Optionen man dem kernel-modul mitgeben kann.
<addiks> hallo, ich habe an meinem 12.10'er ein touchpad, ne BT maus und ne kabel-maus. Immer wenn ich tippe, lassen sich die beiden Mäuse nicht bewegen, das TP aber schon. Die Einstellung "TP sperren bei eingabe" ist nicht angehakt, wirkt aber glaube ich nur für das TP, wie deaktiviere ich das für die Mäuse (oder eine)?
<k1l_> addiks: bei mir wird die maus nicht angezeigt, aber wenn ich sie beim tippen verschieben kommt sie wieder und lässt sichv erschieben
<addiks> bei mir nicht :(
<addiks> sry, meine Leitung war grade getrennt, hab ich was verpasst?
<k1l_> nein.
<k1l_> ich habe allerdings die option angeklickt, dass es gesperrt werden soll beim tippen
<addiks> Ja, hab ich auch schon probiert, dann sperrt er einfach mein Touchpad auch, hat aber keinen effekt auf die Mäuse.
<azrael_> hallo, wenn ich eine datensicherung mit dem vorinstallierten programm von ubuntu gemacht habe, wie stelle ich das dann wieder her wenn ich nur noch das terminal bedienen kann?
<azrael_> keiner hier der mir helfen moechte/kann?
<bekks> Da das ein grafisches Programm ist, kannst Du das nicht auf der Konsole bedienen.
<azrael_> welche möglichkeit habe ich denn das system in den zustand zurückzusetzen bevor der treiber mir verweigert hat den zweiten bildschirm zu nutzen und unity den geist aufgab?
<k1l_> welcher treiber?
<k1l_> aus den quellen? von einer internetseite? aus einem ppa? 
<azrael_> propritärer nvidia treiber
<azrael_> aus den quellen 
<k1l_> es gibt 3 oder 4 treiber
<k1l_> welches ubuntu genau? welche graka?
<azrael_> 12.10 geforce gt 554
<k1l_> azrael_: mach mal im terminal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<k1l_> und dann sag nochmal was du da genau gemacht hast als es nicht mehr ging
<k1l_> BardicBeluga: kannst du mal nach deiner verbindung gucken?
<k1l_> azrael_: und dann mal bitte ein "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" zeigen
<azrael_> http://pastebin.com/XTZiNFb4
<kubine> Title: ii nvidia-experimental-310 310.14-0ubuntu1 amd64 Experimental NVIDIA binary X - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> wenn es vorher ging dann würde ich den nvidia-current wieder installieren
<azrael_> und wenn der installiert wird ist der automatisch aktiviert?
<bekks> Der 310 ist nicht in den Quellen von Quantal enthalten.
<k1l_> bekks: doch, unter nvidia-experimental-310 über die quantal-updates
<azrael_> mit mouveau hab ich grafik probleme zwar minimal aber es ist unschön wie behebe ich die wenn ich nur diesen einen treiber zur verfügung stehen habe?
<bekks> packages.ubuntu.com findet dort nur den 304.
<k1l_> azrael_: du kannst auch den current nehmen
<azrael_> hab ich jetzt getan mal sehen was nach dem reboot kommt
<bekks> Oder ich suche falsch.
<k1l_> das ist nicht der "experimentale" 310er nvidia treiber sondern der 304er oder einer von voher
<k1l_> bekks: auf quantal updates klicken
<bekks> Hmm. Tatsächlich. Blöde Suche. :) Danke für den Hinweis.
<azrael_> also current ist installiert allerdings funktioniert unity noch nicht
<k1l_> azrael_: was hast du denn mit unity gemacht?
<k1l_> "geht nicht" ist immer schwierig zu lösen
<k1l_> z.b. geht hier 12.10 mit dem experimental nvidia auf 2 monitoren
<azrael_> ich habe diesen "experimentellen" treiber installiert
<azrael_> wobei da auch stand der wäre getestet worden..
<k1l_> und dann ging alles nciht mehr?
<azrael_> doch
<azrael_> ich kann die konsole öffnen (mit tasten-kombination)
<k1l_> ?
<azrael_> nach der treiber -installation ist das problem aufgetretetn
<k1l_> es muss doch irgendwas gemacht worden sein zwischen"hey cooles ubuntu läuft hier wie es soll" und "oh mist, alles geht nicht mehr"
<k1l_> ah ok. und was hast du dann alles gemacht?
<azrael_> danach nichts mehr ging ja nicht
<azrael_> doch gerade eben habe ich nvidia-current installiert
<k1l_> dann deinstalliere bitte nochmal per CLI den experimental treiber.
<azrael_> einfach apt-get remove nvidia-experimental-310
<k1l_> ja
<k1l_> ist das zufällig eine hybrid karte/laptop?
<azrael_> der ist angeblich nicht installiert
<azrael_> es ist ein pc und müsste hybrid sein!
<azrael_> ist es dann sinnvoll bumblebee zunehmen?
<k1l_> achso, das ist hybrid. dann musst du sowieso entweder bumblebee/optimus nehmen oder im bios auf einer der beiden karten blocken
<k1l_> weil jetzt kann es ja sein, dass er mit dem nvidia treiber lädt, aber die intelkarte benutzt
<azrael_> kann ich ohne probleme einfach drüber installieren?
<k1l_> geh da am besten nach den anleitungen im wiki vor
<azrael_> also als erstes habe ich den nouveau treiber installiert und aktiviert nach wiki geht allerdings nicht
<azrael_> so meine frage zu anfang war ja da ich eine sicherung erstellt habe mit dem vorinstallierten programm wie kann ich diese jetzt wiederherstellen dann müsste ich mich mit diesen scheiss treibern nicht rumschlagen 
<azrael_> wenn ich eine dieser gpgs öffnen will geht das nicht es sei kein programm installiert 
<k1l_> ohne gui muss man da wohl duplicity nehmen
<azrael_> wie öffne ich die gui ohne panels und starter?
<azrael_> so habs 
<azrael_> ich hoffe jetzt verläuft die wiederherstellung planmäßig danke für die unterstützung
<molnitza> Hallo, seit dem Update auf 12.10 sind MKVs bei mir nur noch am ruckeln, obwohl wie auch bei 12.04 bumblebee und auch libvdpau installiert sind. hat jemand eine idee?
<stevieh> molnitza: bei allen playern gleich?
<_Phil_> sevus
<molnitza> stevieh: mplayer, vlc und totem
<stevieh> ok, das sind alle :-)
<k1l_> molnitza: welchen nvidia treiber nutzt du da?
<molnitza> stevieh: überall das gleiche ergebnis
<molnitza> stevieh: den aus der x-swat ppa
<molnitza> stevieh: kann es dir gleich genauer sagen
<stevieh> molnitza: nene, reicht schon.
<k1l_> molnitza: dann würde ich da mal nachfragen oder die launchpad bugs seite durchsuchen
<molnitza> immer das gleiche mit vdpau ;)
<stevieh> molnitza: hast du mal bei mplayer verschiedene vo ausprobiert? Nicht, dass das nicht trotzdem schlecht ist und dein nvidia kapott wäre, aber damit kannst du wenigstens auschliessen, dass es was anderes ist.
<molnitza> stevieh: mir ist jetzt noch etwas selsames aufgefallen. glxgears schaft mit der intel ca. 32FPS und mit der nvidia um die 70FPS. Das scheint mir doch arg wenig.
<molnitza> stevieh: mir ist so, als hätte ich bei der nvidia deutlich über 100 gehabt.
<stevieh> glxgears
<stevieh> Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<stevieh> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<stevieh> aha.
<stevieh> ich dachte, das wäre ein benchmark?
<catweazle> im Fullscreen molnitza?
<catweazle> naja egal wie, das ist arg langsam
<stevieh> 36303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7260.243 FPS
<catweazle> stevieh: nur das kleine Fensterchen oder
<stevieh> catweazle: yep.
<catweazle> 1611 frames in 5.0 seconds = 322.135 FPS
<catweazle> eine amd 6450 mit 1920x1200 für glxgears
<stevieh> 3745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 748.784 FPS bei 1376*768 
<apollo13> stevieh: glxgears ist kein benchmark
<molnitza> catweazle, stevieh: jetzt tut sich was. 60 FPS im Fullscreen und 550 im Fenster...
<catweazle> da läuft aber nebenher noch ein zweiter Monitor mit aktuell 2 offenen Browsern und nem youtube-video ;)
<apollo13> molnitza: vergiss glxgears, das ist kein benchmark
<stevieh> apollo13: ich dachte.
<catweazle> molnitza: das ist sehr wenig, eher softwarerendering würde ich sagen
<apollo13> catweazle: *sigh*
<molnitza> apollo13: ist mir klar
<apollo13> catweazle: nein
<molnitza> apollo13: zum vergleichen ob die karte richtig arbeitet reicht es dennoch allemal
<apollo13> molnitza: nur zum schaun ob überhaupt opengl rennt oder nicht
<apollo13> glxinfo |grep direct ist eher das interessante
<LuGiX> Guten Abend! ich möchte whiptail mit perl verbinden - was auch s9o ganz gut klappt, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin, einen Fortschrittsbalken mit Whiptail anzuzeigen, da dieser den STDIN als Prozent für den Balken liesst. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<inChange> In meinen home-Verzeichnis sind mehrere .goutputstream-xxxxx Dateien. Und alle scheinen keinen Text zu enthalten. Kann mir jemand sagen woher die stammen und zu was die gut sind?
<DarkShad0w36> Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem. Und zwar habe ich vor hin unter meinem Xubuntu 12.04 meinen Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber zu dem Beta Treiber geupdated, weil gesagt wurde das dieser bis zu 100% mehr Leistung bringt. Da das bei mir aber nicht der Fall war, wollte ich meinen alten Treiber wieder drauf machen. Das habe ich ganz normal über EInstellungen->Zusätzliche Treiber gemacht. Wenn ich nun Xubuntu hochfahre kommt kurz d
<DarkShad0w36> der Konsole und hab halt nur Schwarz mit weisser Schrift. Ich habe dann schon einen anderen Treiber runter geladen und auch das hatte keinen Erfolg. Muss ich mein Xubuntu neu aufsetzen deshalb?
<Fuchs> DarkShad0w36: wie hast Du den Betatreiber installiert? 
<Fuchs> und nein, musst Du nicht
<Fuchs> Vermutung: Du hast entgegen allen Empfehlungen den Treiber von Hand installiert
<Fuchs> und nun gibt es einen Versionskonflikt 
<DarkShad0w36> nein
<benvei> DarkShad0w36: generell solltest du versuchen dein Linux unter keinen Umständen neu "aufzusetzen", die erfahrungen die du bei diversen Reperaturen machst bekommst du sonst recht schwer. Ist aber nun offtopic.
<DarkShad0w36> ich hab ihn über Einstellungen -> Zusätzliche Treiber installiert. Dort konnte man auswählen welchen man wollte.
<Fuchs> DarkShad0w36: dann erstelle mir in der Konsole einen nvidia bug report  (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh), entpack diesen (gunzip dateiname) und leg ihn in einen pastebin  (pastebinit dateiname) 
<DarkShad0w36> So und dieser Treiber lief ja dann auch nur lief Minecraft damit nicht mehr ganz ordentlich.. also es kam mir langsamer vor.
<DarkShad0w36> das könnte problematisch werden da ich momentan auf windows xp online bin
<DarkShad0w36> weil ich kann ja schlecht ohne xserver auf pastebin
<Fuchs> doch, mit besagtem tool (pastebinit) 
<DarkShad0w36> ok..
<DarkShad0w36> kann ich xchat auch damit benutzen?
<DarkShad0w36> oder kann man ggf. versuchen den xserver manuell zu starten? weil ich glaube das es daran liegt. der lade screen erscheint ja und dort wo eigentlich der anmelde bildschirm kommen sollte, kommt dann die konsole
<Fuchs> Nein, aber damit kannst Du mir das Log geben, in dem ich sehe was schief laeuft
<Fuchs> als IRC client gaebe es irssi, aber das ist ggf. nicht so Einsteigerfreundlich
<Fuchs> was Du noch versuchen kannst: 
<Fuchs> wenn Du die /etc/X11/xorg.conf  umbenennst  (sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nvidia)   dann solltest Du eine minimale graphische Oberflaeche bekommen
<DarkShad0w36> noch eine andere Frage, ich habe nur eine 8400GS und wollte mal wissen ob ein Gnome3 mehr an der karte zerren würde als ein xfce, sprich das man eine schlechtere performance hat
<DarkShad0w36> gut ich teste das eben mit der minimalen oberfläche. wenn alles geklappt hat dann melde ich mich von meinem geliebten linux desktop wieder. wenn nicht wieder auf xp
<inChange> DarkShad0w36, mit "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh | pastebinit" erhälts du den link der seite auf die der error report raufgeladen wurde
<Fuchs> inChange: da nvidia-bug-report.sh das neuerdings g-zipt ist das keine so umwerfende Idee 
<inChange> Fuchs, sry wusst ich nich wollt nur helfen weil ich auch anfangsschwierigekeiten mit der syntax hatte.
<inChange> (oder noch habe) xD
<Fuchs> kein Problem :) 
<DarkShad0w36> so, ich werde es wohl neuaufsetzen dürfen.. ich habe es genauso gemacht wie gesagt aber es gibt keine xorg.conf
<DarkShad0w36> das erscheint mir nur irgendwie komisch. weil ich hab die treiber ja auf dem "Ubuntuweg" also über das dafür vorgesehende tool installiert.. aber naja
<DarkShad0w36> Welche Version von Ubuntu wäre denn die richtige für meinen PC (AMD Phenom X4 965, Asrock Extreme3 870, 4 GB DDR3 RAM, Asus nvidia Geforce 8400GS)? könnte ich darauf gnome3 benutzen? und wenn ja würde die grafikkarte genug power für kleinere spiele (minecraft, eventuell einiges mit wine) offen haben?
<EUdSSR_> DarkShad0w36: auf der kiste laufen alle buntus
<EUdSSR_> als desktop zum zocken halt z.B die fluxbox nehmen
<DarkShad0w36> naja also minecraft läuft unter XFCE4 mit so 60-100 fps kommt drauf an.. würde ich die mit gnome 3 auch schaffen?
<ppq> versuch macht kluch
<ppq> die karte ist eigentlich mehr als stark genug
<DarkShad0w36> Fuchs?
<Fuchs> mh? 
<DarkShad0w36> ich habe die ursache gefunden. wenn ich mit "startx" den xserver starte
<Fuchs> okay
<DarkShad0w36> spuckt der mir aus das die "nvidia kernel module" auf 310.14 sein und die "nvidia driver component" auf 295.40 seien
<Fuchs> was beklagt er? Version mismatch? 
<Fuchs> genau
<Fuchs> einfach zu beheben: 
<DarkShad0w36> wie bekomme ich diesen 310.40 kram weg
<Fuchs> lad Dir den installer von nvidia runter,  sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-blablabla.run --uninstall 
<DarkShad0w36> das der wieder auf 295 is
<Fuchs> anschliessend via Ubuntu Treiberverwaltung sauber neu instlalieren -> gut ist 
<DarkShad0w36> das problem ist
<DarkShad0w36> das ich das net über diesen nvidia installer gemacht habe
<DarkShad0w36> sondern über dieses tool für zusätzliche treiber
<Fuchs> macht nichts, mach das bitte. 
<DarkShad0w36> ok
<DarkShad0w36> wie lade ich das runter?
<DarkShad0w36> und dann startet es den minimalen desktop richtig?
<DarkShad0w36> kann ich den treiber auch unter win runter laden und von dort auf die linux platte unter downloads verschieben?
<Fuchs> sicher
<Fuchs> wenn Du schreibzugriff hast auf die Platte, 
<DarkShad0w36> habe ich
<DarkShad0w36> und dann muss ich quasi cd Downloads
<Fuchs> aber eben, wenn Du unter Linux die  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  umbenennst solltest Du auch so schon eine minimale Umgebung bekommen
<Fuchs> genau :) 
<DarkShad0w36> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.19.run --uninstall
<Fuchs> sudo vorne dran, 
<Fuchs> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-etc.run --uninstall 
<DarkShad0w36> diese xorg.conf gibs nich.. sagt es zumindest wenn ich sie umbennen will
<DarkShad0w36> ok danke :D
<Fuchs> anschliessend den Treiber via Ubuntu sauber installieren, 
<DarkShad0w36> wenn ich unter xfce mit minecraft 60-100 fps habe, habe ich unter gnome 3 weniger?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia?highlight=nvidia#ber-die-Paketverwaltung 
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> dann am besten noch ein  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Fuchs> dann sollte gut sein
<Fuchs> das kann ich nicht beurteilen, sorry. Probier es aus. 
<DarkShad0w36> ah... mist.. ich sehe die andere platte unter win nicht..
<DarkShad0w36> genau solche gründe haben mich zu linux getrieben..
<DarkShad0w36> Fuchs wie lade ich den besagten treiber unter linux runter
<DarkShad0w36> ???
<Fuchs> DarkShad0w36: such Dir unter Windows den Link raus, dann unter linux   wget link 
<DarkShad0w36> gut
<Fuchs> oder mit einem Konsolenbrowser, aber je nach dem wie schrecklich die nvidia Seite ist  (javascript, flash) wird das schwierig
<guntbert> DarkShad0w36: du kannst Sachen auch ganz ohne GUI runterladen - links2 ist ein browser fürs terminal, dann gibts noch wget und curl und ...
<DarkShad0w36> die nvidia seite sollte schrecklich sein :D
<guntbert> da merkt man, dass ich nicht blind tippen kann - sonst hätt ich gemerkt, dass ich nur wiederhol, was Fuchs eh schon gesagt hat :)
<DarkShad0w36> so also das mach ich dann morgen früh.. weil der link von der nvidia seite ging auch nicht noch länger... wenn irgendwas nicht geht dann komm ich wieder :)
<dAnjou> kann mir jemand bei ner netzwerkanalyse helfen? ich mach das auf nem ubuntu zu einem raspbian. auf dem raspbian läuft ein dnsmasq, der r.danjou.de zu seiner eigenen ip auflösen soll. das macht er lokal auch so. er lauscht auch auf 0.0.0.0. mein router hat selbigen als primären nameserver eingetragen. nur schnallen meine ubuntus das irgendwie nich. und ich weiß nich, wo ich gucken muss.
<dAnjou> wie genau krieg ich denn zum beispiel raus, welche server meine anfrage mitnimmt?
<guntbert> dAnjou: benutz einmal  dig  frage @ server  um die server direkt zu fragen (ohne den resolver)
<dAnjou> $ dig r.danjou.de @192.168.0.5
<stretchmark> wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge zu dem Treiber für WNDA4100 (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Netgear) ? Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der Master Mode funktioniert
<kubine> Title: Netgear › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> das gibt auch 192.168.0.5 zurück. ganz wie es soll
<dAnjou> jetz muss ich ubuntu nur noch klar machen, dass es eben diesen server zu nehmen hat
<dAnjou> wünschenswert wäre natürlich, dass es das durch den router gesagt bekommt
<guntbert> dAnjou: "durch den router"? eher nicht, der DHCP-Server gibt das her
<dAnjou> mein router ist der dhcp
<dAnjou> mit router bezeichne ich die kiste, die mir internet gibt
<dAnjou> ich weiß, dass der noch mehr macht als routen
<guntbert> dAnjou: ist schon ok :)  dir einfachen router mit DHCP bestehen meist daruf, sich selber als NS anzubieten
<dAnjou> ich hab dd-wrt drauf und glaube ihm schon abgewöhnt zu haben, sich selbst anzugeben
<dAnjou> allerdings weiß ich in dem einstellungsurwald noch nich voll bescheid
<guntbert> dAnjou: ich auch nicht, sorry
<dAnjou> so siehts grad aus http://i.imgur.com/1eDRP.png
<dAnjou> ich seh grad, dass die dd-wrt leute nen channel haben, da geh ich mal hin
<dAnjou> ich glaub aber schon, dass eher ubuntu hier die ursache is. immerhin sagt dig mir, dass es 127.0.1.1 gefragt hat
<dAnjou> merkwürdig is auch, dass mein tower 127.0.1.1 und mein notebook 127.0.0.1 als nameserver in der /etc/resolv.conf zu stehen haben
<dAnjou> ich hab nix gefrickelt, das steht da von ganz alleine drin
<EUdSSR> dAnjou: gibts ein Grund für 192.168.0.5 und nicht 192.168.0.1? 
<dAnjou> EUdSSR: jo, das is mein kleiner server
<dAnjou> wenn dd-wrt das kann, wärs auch ok
<dAnjou> aber ich hab schon rumgeguckt, und das scheint mir auch recht stressig zu sein
<EUdSSR> dAnjou: dd-wrt ist das gateway zum provider?
<dAnjou> EUdSSR: das is ne router-firmware
<EUdSSR> dAnjou: ja ich weiß
<dAnjou> und ja, ich hab kein super-fancy-setup hier
<dAnjou> is alles otto-normal wie in 99% der privaten haushalte
<EUdSSR> normal wäre dort 192.168.0.1 die adresse vom nameserver also die adresse vom router
<EUdSSR> oder halt nen opendns oder sowas mit seiner ip-adresse
<dAnjou> EUdSSR: seit wann liest'n du mit?
<EUdSSR> 23:16 
<dAnjou> EUdSSR: ich will, dass mein raspberrypi (192.168.0.5) als dns forwarder auftritt und nur genau einen einzigen namen zu seiner eigenen IP auflöst
<dAnjou> auf seiner seite is alles eingerichtet. fehlen noch router und meine anderen rechner (ubuntus)
<dAnjou> router sollte auch alles richtig sein
<EUdSSR> dAnjou: hmm versteh ich nicht ganz, kann aber mal die tage nen kollegen fragen der ist ccnp oder sowas
<dAnjou_> ach scheiß drauf, hab jetz "address=/r.danjou.de/192.168.0.5" in Additional DNSMasq Options eingetragen
<dAnjou_> is zwar eigentlich nich so geil, aber es funktioniert
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-25
<NekoX> Was ist die Standartschriftart im Terminal? Bzw wie bekommt man das raus? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<dAnjou> NekoX: *standard
<dAnjou> NekoX: und das kommt aufs terminal an
<_moep_> terminus ist afaik bei den meisten als standard eingestellt und die ist recht gut lesbar
<dAnjou> _moep_: unter ubuntu im gnome-terminal ist es ubuntu monospace
<_moep_> hm ok das hab ich das letzte mal zu 5.x genutzt
<dAnjou> dann solltest du wohl nich mehr soviel support hier geben ;)
<_moep_> deswegen ja afaik *g*
<dAnjou> nennt man auch gefährliches halbwissen
<dreamon_> Wenn ich das hier abspielen lasse, dann stottert es ohne ende. jede Sekunde. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fURY0xQGoSg&feature=related -> Ob ich chromium oder firefox nehmen.. egal bei beiden tritt das Problem auf.
<kubine> Title: Sind wir eigentlich wahnsinnig? - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<catweazle> dreamon_: kann ich hier nicht nachvollziehen
<TheInfinity> dreamon_: das hier oder jedes youtube video?
<dreamon_> Wenn ich das hier abspielen lasse, dann stottert es ohne ende. jede Sekunde. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fURY0xQGoSg&feature=related -> Ob ich chromium oder firefox nehme, egal bei beiden tritt das Problem auf.
<kubine> Title: Sind wir eigentlich wahnsinnig? - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dreamon_> Es gibt aber auch Videos die laufen sauber. 
<dreamon_> Mach ich rechtsklick auf das Video und wähle Pop out. Dann geht seperates Fenster auf wo das video sauber läuft.
<bobyii> guten tag, wie finde ich heraus wann mein linux installiert wurde
<bobyii> ich meine da gäbs eine möglichkeit anhand einer datei den installationszeitpunkt herauszufinden
<TheInfinity> bobyii: ls -la bei einer der systemdateien
<TheInfinity> bobyii: am besten bei /var/log/installer
<fishor> hallo alle, kann mir jemand bitte helfen. wie schalte ich die globalmenu integration beim libreoffice aus?
<k1l_> fishor: vlt lo-menubar deinstallieren
<fishor> k1l_, hmm.. leider nicht. es ist schon deinstalliert. ich nutze 12.10
<k1l_> also man findet eher zig anfragen, warum das global menü eben nicht funktioniert
<k1l_> fishor: btw sollte man sich sicher nochmal ausloggen damit evtl änderungen aktiv vwerden
<fishor> k1l_, das problem, menu ist da und irgendwie funktioniert. manchmal aber reagiert es nicht
<fishor> ich hab jetzt einfach kein zeit für bug hunting.
<fishor> mit gedit kann ich: UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 gedit
<fishor> das geht aber mit lowriter nicht
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1048753
<kubine> Title: Bug #1048753 “Menu bar is not visible while using a desktop envi...” : Bugs : “libreoffice” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l_> aber isntallier doch nochmal lo-menubar
<k1l_> es wird berichtet, dass nach einem reinstall das menü besser lufen soll
<fishor> k1l_, ich finde es interessant, dass es bei einigen hilft. in 12.10 ist es einfach ein dummy package. der ist leer http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/all/lo-menubar/filelist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Filelist of package lo-menubar/quantal/all (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<fishor> ich hab jetzt libreoffice-gtk3 installiert mal sehen ob es hilft
<k1l_> bist du auch sicher, dass das fenster auch den fokus hat, wenn du das globalmenü nutzen willst?
<fishor> ja, weil menu ist da. nur manchmal siet es so aus ob die Befehle nicht weiter geleitet werden
<fishor> es ist auch nicht immer reproduzierbar. als wie gesagt, ich hab  libreoffice-gtk3 installiert. mal sehe ob ich es wider kriege
<dreamon_> Habe hier Ubuntu 11.10 / 11.04 auf einem älternen Notebook installiert. Beidemale bootet es nicht.. Grub kommt noch. Dann Bild schwarz. Im Recoverymode zeigt er viele Fehler an. Sieht nach Assembler aus. Von CD startet es aber sauber.
<dreamon_> Liegt es eventuell an der Bootoption? Was könnte ich da probieren?
<exoon> muss ein Verzeichnis ausführbar sein, damit es betreten werden kann?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: 11.10 und 11.04 (oder oder?)
<dreamon_> Im moment ist es 11.04
<k1l_> dreamon_: 11.04 ist EOL. also nochmal sicherstellen, dass es 11.10 ist
<bekks> "zeigt viele Fehler an".
<bekks> Was für Fehler, unter 11.10 bitte?
<bekks> exoon: Ja.
<dreamon_> Muß erst 11.10 nachinstallieren, aber die Fehler sind identisch. Lauter [<HEXZeug>]  ?kthreat+0x74/0x00 ... davon ganz viel.. kein Fehler wie er so gängig wäre
<bekks> VIEL zu ungenau.
<bekks> Was für Fehler genau, mit 11.10?
<bekks> Und vorhin hattest Du noch ein Dualboot mit 11.10 - sagtest du.
<k1l_> !bootoptionen > dreamon_ 
<exoon> bekks, den sinn verstehe ich noch nicht ganz. Damit kann man für ein Verzeichnis steuern ob es gelsen, geändert oder betreten werden kann?
<dreamon_> bekks, Von dualboot hab ich nichts geschrieben. Es sollte so zu verstehen sein, das ich 11.10 installiert hatte und diese fehler kamen. daher habe ich 11.04 installiert. Kam das gleiche Zeug. 
<exoon> wo ist der unterschied zwischen lesen und betreten
<dreamon_> 12.04 Meldet auf diesem Rechner das er mit der CPU probleme hat ->  -> This Kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu PAE. unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu..
<k1l_> exoon: platt gesagt: reingucken vs reingehen
<exoon> k1l_, wenn ich es doch lese bin ich schon drin.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Warum machst Du mit Ubuntus von letztem Jahr rum, wenn es eine (fastnoch) brandaktuelle LTS gibt?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Weil 12.04 besagte Fehlermeldung bringt -> siehe oben
<k1l_> exoon: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux-Kompendium:_Benutzer-_und_Berechtigungskonzepte#Ausf.C3.BChrrecht_f.C3.BCr_Verzeichnisse
<kubine> Title: Linux-Kompendium: Benutzer- und Berechtigungskonzepte – Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher (at de.wikibooks.org)
<bekks> dreamon: Dann würde ich keinen PAE KErnel nutzen, bei der MEldung.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Das ist dann aber schon was sehr altes, oder?
<dreamon> Habe normal 12.04 installiert. Kann es sein, das PAE da standardmäßig installiert wird? Er bootet ja noch nicht einmal die Installations-DesktopCD 12.04 .. kommt sofort der Fehler.
<exoon> k1l_, thx
<dreamon> jokrebel, 1.8GHz CPU und 512MB Ram hat er.
<k1l_> dreamon: welche cpu genau?
<bekks> dreamon: Wie hast du denn dann 12.04 installiert, wenn die CD nicht mal booted?
<dreamon> bekks, GAR NICHT!!! WEILS NICHT GEHT.. ICH HABE ES VERSUCHT. 
<bekks> DU MUSST NICHT RUMBRUELLEN SONDERN DARFST DIR AB JETZT ALLEINE HELFEN!
<dreamon> Brüllen?
<bekks> Caps Lock.
<dreamon> 1.4 GHz Pentium M Centrino Moblie Tech, finde ich bei den Details zum Laptop.
<dreamon> bekks, Sry. War nicht absicht. 
<bekks> Erkläre mir, wieso du irgendwie sagst, dass du 12.04 installiert hast, es aber nicht installiert hast:
<bekks> 1125 164826 < dreamon> Habe normal 12.04 installiert.
<dreamon> bekks, Habe quatsch geschrieben. sollte vermutlich 11.04 heißt. 
<k1l_> !bootoptionen > dreamon 
<dreamon> 11.04 und 11.10 konnte ich installieren. 12.04 ging ja nicht mal InstallationsCD starten.
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> 11.04 ist egal, weil nicht mehr supported. :)
<bekks> dreamon: Hast du u.a. mal die alternate CD ausprobiert?
<dreamon> k1l_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen?redirect=no -> meinst du die hier?
<kubine> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> dreamon: siehe mein link eben, ja (der bot scheint die (noch) nicht zu kennen)
<dreamon> bekks, Noch nicht, da mir die Rohlinge ausgegangen sind. Das 12.04InstallationsCD mit einem PAE kernel starten will, schein normal zu sein?
<benvei> dreamon: du kannst die installationen auch per usb stick "starten".
<dreamon> benvei, Das Bios läßt kein starten von Stick zu. Hab ich versucht.
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, PAE ist default. Deswegen gibt es ja Bootoptionen :)
<X421> Hi Leute, ich habe ein Problem mit Desura/einem Spiel. Hier läuft Ubuntu 12.04. http://paste42.de/4489/
<kubine> Title: [ No Title | text | id: 4489 | paste42.de ] (at paste42.de)
<bekks> X421: Und was ist das Problem?
<dreamon> bekks, Ach den kann man beim Starten deaktivieren(installations CD) .. gleich mal testen
<X421> Dass das spiel nicht starte.
<X421> *startet
<bekks> dreamon: Deswegen gab k1l Dir den Link mit den Bootoptionen. In der Hoffnung, dass Du den anklickst, und mit dem eigenständigen Lesen beginnst :)
<dreamon> bekks, Dachte immer PAE ist ein eigener Kernel .. bin auf dem Weg. Merci
<alfi> hi ich such nen online-kalender mit kostenloser sms-funktion. google calendar soll sowas können. hat jemand erfahrungen damit oder mit einem anderen anbieter?
<bekks> X421: Und welche Fehlermeldungen erhälst Du, wenn Du das Spiel startest?
<k1l> !ot > alfi 
<kubine> alfi: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<X421> bekks: Ich habe das extra in einen paste gepackt, am Ende meiner ersten Zeile. ;)
<X421> http://paste42.de/4489/
<kubine> Title: [ No Title | text | id: 4489 | paste42.de ] (at paste42.de)
<X421> Ist zwar nicht viel, aber trotzdem.
<dreamon> So ganz unkown scheint das Problem nicht zu sein -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<kubine> Title: installation - How can I install on a non-PAE CPU? (error "Kernel requires features not present on the CPU: PAE") - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Workaround 2: Install an older version and then upgrade to 12.04
<alfi> k
<bekks> X421: Du musst einen Grafiktreiber installieren, der OpenGL unterstützt.
<X421> bekks: Kann das der Intel-Treiber nicht von Haus aus?
<bekks> X421: Laut http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libGL.so.1&mode=exactfilename&suite=quantal&arch=any nicht.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- libGL.so.1 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<X421> o.0
<X421> minecraft - afaik auch opengl - geht aber ohne probleme
<bekks> Dir fehlt trotzdem die Datei aus deiner Fehlermeldung.
<X421> das ist mir klar
<k1l> X421: sicher, dass du ne intel graka hast?
<X421> k1l: Ja.
<k1l> oder ist das eher nen hybrid? weil ich finde zu dem thema nur ati probleme
<X421> Ganz sicher. :)
<X421> Nein, nur Intel.
<X421> Ich habe jetzt mal ne ppa mit neueren treibern eingebunden
<X421> vllt klappt das ja
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Problembehebung#libGL-so-1-wird-nicht-gefunden  siehe hier für den ati treiber
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<X421> ...
<bekks> X421: Was sagt denn lspci?
<X421> command not found :D
<k1l> X421: ähm, welches ubuntu hast du da genau?
<bekks> Dann ist das kein Ubuntu.
<catweazle> das Startscript seiner Anwendung sucht die libGL.so.1 wohl im falschen Verzeichnis
<X421> Hm, ja, stimmt schon. Elementary OS. Baut aber ja auf 12.04 auf, deswegen habe ich hier mein Glück versucht. ^^
<bekks> catweazle: Der Inteltreiber kennt die Datei nicht, laut Paketliste.
<bekks> X421: Das ist kein Ubuntu.
<bekks> X421: Support dafür gibts AFAIK in #elementary
<X421> Ja, ist mir bekannt.
<k1l> aber kein lspci ist echt schon hart. da fragst du am besten die spezialisten, was sie da noch alles geändert haben
<apollo13> "spezialisten"
<bekks> Vollprofis. :P
<k1l> das war jetzt gar nicht so böse gemeint wie das klingt :)
<X421> Ist aber echt unlogisch, dass sie das weglassen.
<X421> *hust*
<X421> Schreibfehler.
<X421> => lspci http://paste42.de/4491/
<kubine> Title: [ No Title | text | id: 4491 | paste42.de ] (at paste42.de)
<apollo13> X421: hilft auch nix mehr
<X421> :'(
<bekks> X421: Hier gibts wirklich keinen Suzpport fuer ElementarOS. :)
<catweazle> man wollte elementary wohl mit der Brechstange auf eine CD bekommen und hat daher so viel wie nur geht weggelassen
<X421> catweazle: Wie gesagt, es war nen Schreibfehler. ;)
<X421> Naja, ich schau mal, obs mit den neuen Treibern geht.
<catweazle> X421: such mal nach allem mit Mesa im Namen
<apollo13> catweazle: er nix mehr da ist…
<dreamon> bekks, Ist die Alternate eine none-PAE?
<bekks> dreamon: Weiss ich nicht, ich habe seit ueber 10 Jahren keine 32Bit Hardware mehr unter Linux im Einsatz.
<catweazle> dreamon: was für eine cpu hast du?
<dreamon> 1.4 GHz Pentium M Centrino Moblie Tech, finde ich bei den Details zum Laptop.
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo in einen Pastebin bitte.
<dreamon> Die alternate habe ich gerade gebrannt.. 1CD hatte ich noch.. vielleicht noch ne 2.  Aber Alternate bringt gleiche Meldung das die CPU kein PAE kann. wie bei der desktop version
<bekks> Dann bleibt Dir nur der Weg 11.10 auf 12.04 zu aktualisieren.
<bekks> dreamon: Kannst du noch cat /proc/cpuinfo in einem Pastebin hochladen?
<dreamon> Auch nicht. Weil ja 11.10 und 11.04 nicht starten .. die bringen seitenweise fehler, die mit den [<Hexzeug>] .. Installieren ja. .aber starten nein
<dreamon> bekks, Ich muß erst eine Livecd 11.10 booten, dann ja
<catweazle> dreamon: sicher das der Läppi noch heile ist?
<bekks> Und wo sind die Fehlermeldungen von 11.04/11.10... nach denen ich vor einer Ewigkeit fragte?
<dreamon> catweazle, Ja.. XP lief. LiveCD geht.
<dreamon> bekks, Ich werde sie nicht abtippen können.. das ist so wirres Zeug. 
<bekks> Was nicht im Ansatz heisst dass der Laptop in Ordnung ist.
<bekks> Dann mach ein Bild davon...
<dreamon> gute idee.. aber erstmal die CPUinfo
<bekks> dreamon: Kommt da noch was...?
<dreamon> langsam
<dreamon> Der bootet nicht so schnell.
<bekks> Ich warte seit 10 Minuten.
<dreamon> Bild da.. muß noch übertagen, hochladen
<dreamon> Mist.. kriege die Fotos nicht von handy auf pc..
<dreamon> ah.. jetzt
<bekks> Was ist jetzt mit cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<bekks> Du hast noch exakt 60Sekunden.
<bekks> Ok. Dann nicht.
<dreamon> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/338/imag0452v.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<dreamon> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/imag0451w.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<dreamon> Imageshack machte auch noch streß
<vectory> ompldr ftw
<dreamon> ??
<bekks> cat /proc/cpuinfo braucht keine Bilder...
<bekks> Wie auch immer.
<dreamon> Auf jedenfall isses dabei
<dreamon> und? 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Schon mal nach der letzten Zeile (Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed) gegoogelt? Kommen einige Treffer…
<dreamon> Nein hab ich nicht.. ich hab mich auf k1l seinen Tip eingeschossen und acpi=off gemacht. Jetzt bootet er mit 11.10
<dreamon> Oder wars 11.04.. ähm. weiß grad nicht
<jokrebel> dreamon: lsb_release -a verrät es Dir.
<dreamon> Mist.. 11.04
<k1l> nimm einfach mal die 11.04 cd und schmeiss sie weg
<dreamon> k1l, Ich hätte sogar 10.04 genommen.. wenns auf dieser Scheiß Kiste laufen würde ;)
<bekks> Wieso läuft 10.04 denn nun nicht...?
<k1l> 10.04 wird ja dank lts auch noch unterstützt, aber 11.04 eben nicht
<k1l> also bringt dir 11.04 einfach mal gar nichts. weg damit. bevor du da immer 30min. fürs booten der falschen cd verbrauchst
<dreamon> Also mach ich 11.10 drauf.. stelle bootoptionen auf acpi=off und dann aktualisiere ich auf 12.04.. bete kräftig und dann schauma weiter
<bekks> Erstmal zeigst du ein cpuinfo...
<bekks> Struktierte Vorgehensweise und so.
<bekks> Strukturierte...
<dreamon> bekks, Hab ich doch.. waren doch 2Bilder.. eins davon sollte cpuinfo zeigen
<bekks> NEIN
<bekks> "cat /proc/cpuinfo" kann man in einem Pastebin abschicken...
<dreamon> Warum du siehst doch auf dem Foto alles oder nicht -> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/imag0451w.jpg
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<bekks> Wie auch immer. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<dreamon> bekks, Kannst du auch begründen?
<k1l> dreamon: hat kein pae
<bekks> dreamon: Ich brauche nicht zu begründen, warum ich in meiner Freizeit den Support für Dinge einstelle, die alles andere als zielführend sind.
<dreamon> bekks, Verstehe
<anon_> Wie kann es sein, dass ich mich mit meinem neuen USB Keyboard nicht einloggen kann? Das Passwort ist damit immer falsch. Ich muss immer mein altes Ps/2 keyboard anschliesse. Nur fürs login.
<anon_> Wenn ich einmal eingeloggt bin, funzt es. Ich kann auch dann gelockte Bildschirme wieder entsperren.
<jokrebel> anon_: NUM-Lock CAPS-Lock?
<anon_> jokrebel, nein. Bei jedem Login und nach jedem Neustart.
<anon_> NUM Lock ist ja nicht standardmässig an.
<anon_> Gibt es für den Kubuntu Login separate locale settings?
<k1l> wir da für das keyboard ein charset geladen was ein anderes ist als systemweit?
<anon_> Habe so etwas komisches noch nie erlebt.
<k1l> weil bie ubuntu 12.04/12.10 kann ich mich sogar mit nem bluetooth keyboard anmelden
<anon_> k1l, es scheint so.
<anon_> Keine Ahnung wie man fixen kann.
<bekks> anon_: Gib doch mal dein Passwort in das Benutzernamenfeld ein, damit Du siehst, was Du da tippst.
<anon_> bekks, da gibt es leider keins
<anon_> Man muss auf ein Icon klicken, um den Benutzer auszuwählen.
<jokrebel> anon_: Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Manger?
<anon_> Kubuntu 12.10
<anon_> Ich habe auf eine Shell zu wechseln.
<bekks> Dan drück mal strg+alt+f1 und mach das auf einer Konsole.
<anon_> alt-control f1
<anon_> Und es wird genau das ausgegeben was ich eintippe.
<anon_> Im Login Fester funzt es aber nicht.
<bekks> Enthält dein Passwort y, z, oder Sonderzeichen=?
<anon_> bekks. Ja
<anon_> z
<anon_>  und .
<bekks> Dann nimm doch zum Test mal ein Passwort ohne y, z, und Sonderzeichen.
<anon_> Bin gerade leider an einem anderen PC, aber werde es ausprobieren.
<anon_> Hast du schon eine Idee was man tun könnte es es mit einem anderen Pass geht, der diese Sonderzeichen nicht enthält?
<jokrebel> anon_: dann hat der Anmeldemanager (kdm oder lightdm, Du hast es uns noch nicht verraten) vielleicht ein falsches Tastaturlayout in der Grundeinstellung.
<anon_> jokrebel, ich bin nicht sicher, welchen ich verwende *schäm*
<jokrebel> anon_: Bei KDE unter Systemeinstellungen - Anmeldebildschirm - Allgemein - Sprache
<anon_> Aber kann man denn nur für den Anmeldebildschirm ein anderes Tastaturlayout verwenden? 
<jokrebel> anon_: [19:10] <k1l> wir da für das keyboard ein charset geladen was ein anderes ist als systemweit?
<anon_> jokrebel, OK. Das ist es wohl möglich.
<k1l> ich weiß nicht, wie das kdm handhabt
<k1l> http://docs.kde.org/stable/de/kde-workspace/kdm/index.html  ich würde dich jetzt mal an das handbuch zu kdm verweisen, da ich es auch nicht weiß
<kubine> Title: Das Handbuch zu kdm (at docs.kde.org)
<vectory> http://paste.debian.net/212262/ kann das so stimmen?
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<anon_> I just checked the login manager is LightDM and there is no option to set a keyboard layout. Only allow guest login or not.
<jokrebel> KDE möchte vielleicht lieber KDM? (ohne es zu wissen) - LightDM wird doch von Unity mitinstalliert. Kubuntu-Desktop hätte KDM genommen, IIRC.
<anon_> Weiß jemand zufällig auswendig, wie man den KDE Login Manager installiert und aktiviert?
<jokrebel> anon_: Sollte ein "sudo apt-get install kdm" machen.
<anon_> Und das setzt den auch gleich auf "standard"?
<anon_> Ich probiere es mal.
<jokrebel> anon_: Hm?
<anon_> Danke
<anon_> Ich meinte, wird LightDM dadurch deaktiviert?
<k1l> anon_: ja
<anon_> k1l, thx
<k1l> anon_: welches ubuntu war das nochmal genau?
<anon_> Kubuntu 12.10 
<jokrebel> anon_: War das vorher _kein_ K(DE)-Ubuntu?
<anon_> Habe vor zwei Jahren auf KDE gewechselt.
<k1l> ah ok. scheint so als wenn seit 12.04  alle ubuntus lightdm nutzen
<anon_> Komisch. Hatte dann wohl immer den LightDM als LoginManager.
<anon_> Nochwas.
<anon_> Ist es möglich auf Linux remote mit einem Desktop zu verbinden und dann wie bei Remote Desktop unter WIndows  sich den Bildschirm des entfernten Hosts anzeigen zu lassen, so als würde man dort direkt am PC sitzen?
<anon_> Über SSH?
<k1l> es gibt Xforward für ssh. du suchst aber eher einen remotedesktop wie vnc und konsorten, oder?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#X-Forwarding anon_ 
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> anon_: ssh -Y könnte entfernte grafische Programme öffnen. Für den ganzen Desktop gibts zB. VNC oder Ähnliches.
<anon_> k1l, nein, egal wie. Sicherste Lösung.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: nich eher -X? :P
<jokrebel> anon_: Wie gesagt, wenn Du nur ein entferntes grafisches Programm ausführen können willst reicht ein ssh mit der Option -Y
<anon_> jokrebel, den ganzen Desktop samt kompletter GUI und Programmen geht nur über Drittsoftware?
<dAnjou> oh, trusted x11
<dAnjou> muss ich mal nachsehen, was das is
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Schon mal die Unterschiede in den Manpages nachgelesen?
<dAnjou> hab dann mal nachgesehen, nachdem du den "typo" zweimal gemacht hast
<anon_> Lese mir gerade folgendes durch. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC?highlight=remote%20desktop
<jokrebel> anon_: es gab da auch mal was bereits eingebautes IIRC (das war aber nicht verschlüsselt, also nur maximal im LAN zu verwenden)
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anon_> Nun ist die Frage, ob man mit Ubuntu über VNC auf Kubuntu zugreifen kann. Oder muss auf beiden KDE installiert sein?
<jokrebel> anon_: sollte gehn, ja.
<dAnjou> anon_: man kann auch über vnc von ubutnu auf windows zugreifen
<anon_> dAnjou, stimmt auch wieder. Dann sollte es keine Rolle spielen. Thx
<jokrebel> anon_: Wenn man es denn wirklich braucht, dass der vor dem entfernten Rechner zuschauen und/oder mitagieren kann.
<jokrebel> anon_: Reine Fernwartung ist auch mit reinem ssh möglich.
<anon_> jokrebel, mein Monitor des Desktops ist kaputt und so möchte ich mich über den Laptop verbinde.
<JensKapitza> ich habe zwei batterien im laptop (aber nur eine wird nach dem start angezeigt) 
<JensKapitza> kann mir jemand sagen warum nach dem suspend (toram) beide angezeigt werden?
<k1l> JensKapitza: also wenn nach dem suspend mehr geht als vorher würde ich mich nciht beschwehren. den meisten gehts andersrum :)
<JensKapitza> k1l,  naja das stimmt leider nicht so ganz
<ppq> JensKapitza: ich leider nicht - das klingt aber nach einem sehr gerätespezifischem problem, du solltest also auf jeden fall auch in den englischen ubuntu-foren auf ubuntuforums.org und in einer community zu deinem gerät nachfragen. ist das ein thinkpad? es gibt auf lenovo.com ein linux-forum
<jokrebel> anon_: Dann müsstest Du das ja am Desktop per Konsole erstmal einrichten. Und vermutlich wird das ja auch keine Dauerlösung sein sollen. Versuch doch einfach mal ein "ssh -Y benutzer@desktoprechner tolles-X-Programm". vielleicht reicht Dir das ja derweil.
<JensKapitza> mein wlan geht dannach in den hardware block zustand (und nur nach einenem reset wieder)
<JensKapitza> ppq, nein aldi ;)
<k1l> JensKapitza: vlt werden die module nicht geladen beim normalen staart aber bei nem suspend restart?
<JensKapitza> k1l, hmm ich schau nachher mal nach was lsmod dazu sagt
<anon_> jokrebel, aber funzt das auch mit jedem Programm oder nur mit ein paar bekannten?
<jokrebel> anon_: Die paar die ich gelegentlich mal "so" aufrufe gehen alle. Was hält Dich ab, es einfach zu probieren? Du sagtest ja glaub ich, dass ssh-Zugriff bereits vorhanden ist.
<anon_> jokrebel, nein SSH ist noch nicht installiert.
<jokrebel> anon_: Und Du wirst ja wohl nicht auf Dauer mit nem kaputten Monitor arbeiten wollen, oder?
<jokrebel> anon_: Wie willst Du da dann was installieren?
<anon_> jokrebel, wo? Auf dem remote system?
<jokrebel> ja
<anon_> jokrebel, ganz normal des SSH Server, denke ich, oder?
<anon_> Über public keys wahrscheinlich.
<jokrebel> anon_: …aber _wie_ willst Du ohne vorhandenen Fernzugriff und ohne funktionierendem Monitor das ssh-paket installieren?
<anon_> jokrebel, das liefe dann so, oder? ssh -Y anon_@192.168.0.4 xchat 
<jokrebel> anon_: genau
<anon_> jokrebel, ich werde mir den von meiner Freundin kurz ausleihen.
<anon_> jokrebel, wir wohnen zusammen.,
<jokrebel> anon_: alte Röhrenmonitore werden einem doch eh überall nachgeschmissen </OT>
<anon_> Ich möchte mir einen 3D Beamer kaufen.
<anon_> Deswegen will ich nicht jetzt noch einen Monitor kaufen.
<fabian__> hey, ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand glück mit dem MEDION MD 86351 Mini DVB-T USB Stick (P89055) unter linux hatte? 
<jokrebel> fabian__: Was sagt denn lsusb über ihn?
<ppq> fabian__: das ist leider die falsche frage. finde doch mal raus, welcher chip da in wirklichkeit drinsteckt und recherchiere dann, ob v4l-dvb diesen unterstützt
<fabian__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412047/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabian__> ok, ich schau mich mal um
<ppq> nach der usb-id und "linux" zu googeln ist generell auch eine gute idee
<fabian__> ok, danke!
<ppq> keine ursache :)
<k1l> ich würde direkt mit usbid und ubuntu suchen, dann weiß man auch wie es direkt aussieht
 * jokrebel gibt meist auch noch wiki als Suchwort mit dazu.
<ppq> http://www.ubuntu-tw.net/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=52668&start=0 der dritte post sieht aus, als ob man eine bestimmte firmware laden müsste
<kubine> Title: 寰宇威訊的USB電視棒 [論壇 - Ubuntu硬體支援---電視卡專區] | Ubuntu 正體中文站 (at www.ubuntu-tw.net)
<ppq> am besten mal google translate damit füttern, wenn dein mandarin etwas eingerostet ist
<oweissbarth> hallo. Ich habe ein problem mit der datei "libgl.so" unter ubuntu 12.10. Der link in "/usr/lib/libgl.so", welcher auf  "/usr/lib/mesa/libgl.so" zeigt, ist defekt.
<oweissbarth> ich habe bereits überprüft ob "libgl-mesa-dev" installiert ist. OpenGl hab ich mit glmark2 überprüft und es funktioniert tadellos
<fabian__> ppq: es sieht so aus, als gebe es noch keine funktionierende firmware
<fabian__> oder treiber, ich kenne den unterschied ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ;)
<oweissbarth> also das ist eine Radeaon HD 5770 ....
<jokrebel> fabian__: Mach mal folgendes…
<ppq> fabian__: die firmware ist ein (meistens proprietäres) image mit einer art betriebssystem, das in den chip geladen wird. der treiber ist bestandteil von linux (dem kernel) bzw. von v4l-dvb, einer sammlung von dvb-verwandten modulen
<oweissbarth> läuft zur Zeit mit catalyst 12.11 beta
<k1l_> oweissbarth: ist das das hier?  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Problembehebung#libGL-so-1-wird-nicht-gefunden  
<kubine> Title: Problembehebung › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> fabian__: Öffne ein Terminal und führe "tail -f /var/log/messages" aus während der Stick noch _nicht_ eingesteckt ist. Warte ein paar Sekunden und drücke dann ein paar mal ENTER. Nun stecke den Stick ein, warte wieder ein paar Sekunden bis die Ausgabe da ist. Das NoPastest Du uns dann mal bitte.
<fabian__> ppq: sollte man dann nicht davon ausgehen, dass die firmware bereits drauf ist, ich will mir das teil auch nicht unbedingt zerschiessen :D
<ppq> fabian__: nein, die firmware wird bei jedem start bzw. jedes mal wenn du den stick anschließt in den chip geladen
<fabian__> verstehe
<ppq> die firmware liegt dem windows-treiber bei, die datei kann man oft einfach kopieren und unter windows nutzen
<ppq> aber frag mich nicht, ob das bei dir was bringt
<ppq> äh, unter ubuntu.
<fabian__> soweit ich die chinesen vestehe, funktioniert noch nichts so wirklich, aber sicher bin ich da nicht. ich werde mich da die tage nochmal dransetzen, hab noch anderes zu tun :\
<fabian__> dann muss ich wohl zum tv schauen erstmal noch windows booten ;)
<fabian__> abr danke jokrebel ppq und alle anderen!
<jokrebel> fabian__: Soll heißen der NoPaste kommt nicht mehr?
<fabian__> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412052/ 
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<oweissbarth> Das programm will eigentlich auf  "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so" zugreifen und das ist ein link auf "mesa/libGL.so"
<fabian__> er versucht ja scheinbar schon ne firmware zu laden, die allerdings nicht funktioniert
<oweissbarth> und die Datei existiert einfach nicht...
<jokrebel> fabian__: ja, sieht nicht so gut aus IMHO
<fabian__> ist egal, schreib ich das ding einfach selbst haha
<bekks> Wieso lädst du nicht die entsprechende Firmware aus dem Netz?
<fabian__> wzb die hier https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/siano-tv-fw/ ?
<kubine> Title: AUR (en) - siano-tv-fw (at aur.archlinux.org)
<bekks> Nein.
<fabian__> wieso nicht?
<bekks> Was Du da hast, ist ein Archlinuxpaket und keine separate Firmwaredatei mit dem Namen, wie sie in deinem Pastebin genannt wird.
<fabian__> dort ist ein link http://steventoth.net/linux/sms1xxx/sms1xxx-hcw-55xxx-dvbt-02.fw  ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass *fw für firmware steht :D
<fabian__> ah verdammt, ich versuchs jetzt mit der *inp aus windows, mal schauen, was passiert
<bekks> Wieso genau meinst Du, irgendeine andere .fw Datei verwenden zu können?
<bekks> Ich würde nach einer Datei suchen, die EXAKT so heisst wie in deinem Pastebin.
<fabian__> ok, habe die firmware aus der windows installation genommen, sie so unbenannt, wie sie im paste erwartet wird. die firmware wird mit success geladen, aber es entsteht kein /dev/dvb/*
<fabian__> genau wie die person hier http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Smart_Plus beschreibt
<kubine> Title: Smart Plus - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<jokrebel> fabian__: Was sagt denn jetzt tail -f /var/log/messages ?
<fabian__> komischerweise kann ich gerade keine internetseite aufrufen
<jokrebel> fabian__: Und bitte mit Leerzeichen UND Befehlszeile, danke.
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, hab gerade ne mkv auf die ps3 gestreamt und musste feststellen, dass das ganze teilweise ziemlich nachhängt. dann habe ich gegooglet und es war die rede von "large send offload" deaktivieren - halt für windows
<WasserDragoon> gibts etwas equivalentes zu ubuntu?
<sysdef> SuSE
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg noch, gute Nacht.
<fabian__> hey, also ich hatte ein paar verbindugnsprobleme. die firmware lädt jetzt und nach "modprobe smsusb" entsteht auc ein /dev/dvb/adapter0 
<fabian__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412057/
<kubine> Title: dvb-t stick › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabian__> allerdings findet der stick beim scan keine sender
<WasserDragoon> hm schade konnte mir keiner helfen muss schonwieder gehen
<bekks> fabian__: Womit machst du den Scan?
<fabian__> w_scan -c DE -X -vvv > channels.conf
<bekks> Ich würde einfach mal kaffeine verwenden.
<k1l_> fabian__: dvbt?
<fabian__> k1l_: ja
<k1l_> fabian__: nimm ne channels.conf aus dem wiki und starte die einfach mal im vlc
<fabian__> k1l_: ich finde keine für den raum köln
<k1l_> w00t?
<fabian__> ddorf steht im wiki im scan beitrag :D
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils
<kubine> Title: dvb-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabian__> dann hab ich noch die grunden http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/Initial-tuning-data_DVBT-De-NRW-K%C3%B6ln/Bonn die ist leer
<kubine> Title: Initial-tuning-data DVBT-De-NRW-Köln/Bonn – VDR Wiki (at www.vdr-wiki.de)
<anon_> Ich drehe gleich durch. Ich habe meinen Desktop mit Kubuntu 12.10 über den digitalen Ausgang und einen VGA Adapter an den VGA POrt meines Flat Screen TVs angeschlosse. Wenn ich am TV PC Eingang wähle, sehe ich den Kubuntu Desktop auch sehr schön. Aber das Bild läd alle 5 Sekunden, d.h- der Bildschim wird für eine halbe Sekunde schwarz. Macht mich verrückt. 
<anon_> Woran kann das liegen?
<anon_> Am TV habe ich alle Einstellungen durch, muss also eine EInstellung in Kubuntu sein.
<sonym> anon_, hast du mit hdmi probiert?
<anon_> sonym, habe kein DVI zu HDMI Kabel.
<dreamon> anon_, Könnte es sein, das der TV mit der Auflösung ein problem hat?
<k1l_> oder kackt kde da einfach ab und muss sich wieder neustarten, bzw die anzeige
<k1l_> neu aufbauen
<dreamon> Eventuell die Wiederholfrequenz falsch.. da könnte es sein, das der TV nicht mit klarkommt. Je nach TV
<k1l_> kann auch einfach sein, dass die gpu überlastet ist und alle 5 sek eine gedenksekunde bruacht
<mgolisch> hm also bei meinem tv ist der vga eingang mega kacke
<mgolisch> mehr als 1024x768 geht da nicht
<mgolisch> und meistens kommt garkein bild
<mgolisch> ich wuerd ja dvi->hdmi nehmen
<mgolisch> anon_: gehts mit nem anderen monitor?
<mgolisch> evtl liegt es an dem adapter
<anon_> dreamon, der TV is HD ready
<anon_> k1l_, nein, KDE kackt nicht ab, Es ist definitiv das TV Bild das neu startet
<k1l_> anon_: es geht eher darum, dass die gpu da mit verschiedenen auflösungen etc überfordert ist.
<anon_> dreamon, ist doch ein TFT von Toshiba. Die haben doch nix mehr mit Wiederholfrequenz am Hut, so weit ich weiss
<k1l_> ich kenn das, wenn ich mit dem netbook  auf nem hd tv per vga fullhd machen will. da geht das auch in die hose
<dreamon> anon_, Ob es bei dir der Fall ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber HD ready besagt ja das die auflösung 1366x768 nicht überschreiten darf.
<bekks> dreamon: Wo hast Du den Quatsch denn her?
<bekks> dreamon: Bitte lies erstmal das hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hd_ready
<kubine> Title: HD ready – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<dreamon> Steht doch da -> Die meisten zurzeit verkauften Geräte mit „HD ready“-Siegel sind WXGA-Flüssigkristallbildschirme (LCD) mit Auflösungen von 1280 × 720 oder 1368±8 × 768 Pixeln bei 60 Vollbildern pro Sekunde
<bekks> Und wie schliesst du daraus, dass eine bestimmte Auflösung nicht überschritten werden darf?
<bekks> Ein Hersteller darf ein Anzeigegerät mit dem „HD ready“-Logo versehen, wenn es
<bekks> eine native 16:9-Auflösung von wenigstens 720 Zeilen hat,
<dreamon> Weil sonst Full HD drauf stünde
<dreamon> HD Ready ist ein altes Logo.
<dreamon> Hat man damals zu der Zeit verwendet als die Displays noch 1366x768 maximal konnten.
<bekks> Und es legte (und legt) Mindestanforderungen fest, nicht Maximalanforderungen.
<dreamon> Nein, das war die Maximale Auflösung, das die Displays konnten. 
<mgolisch> kauf dir einfach ein dvi auf hdmi adapter
<bekks> Und der HD Standard hatte nichts mit den Display zu tun, sondern legte fest, was eine Display mindestens können musste.
<dreamon> Wenn man bei älteren Geräten mit 1920x1080 ankommt, dann werden die das nicht runterscalieren können. Neuere Geräte sind FullHD.. die kommen mit alle Auflösungen klar.
<bekks> Und als Displays plötzlich mehr als HD ready konnten, es aber noch kein Full HD Siegel gab, waren die auch alle HD ready...
<mgolisch> ist doch eh wurst
<mgolisch> diese vga einaenge waren bei allen tvs die ich je gesehen hab kacke
<mgolisch> also nimmt man einfach hdmi
<bekks> mgolisch: :)
<dreamon> Bei den TVs kam nach HDReady FullHD. Da gab es nichts dazwischen. Bei mM
<dreamon> Monitoren mag das vielleiht
<dreamon> anderst gewesen sein.
<dreamon> anon_, Wie alt ist denn die Toshiba Kiste?
<anon_> 3-4 Jahre
<anon_> Was bedeutet xga?
<anon_> Auf dem Bildschirm steht immer PC XGA nicht VGA
<mgolisch> in dem zusammenhang wohl 1024x768px
<k1l_> siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildaufl%C3%B6sung
<kubine> Title: Bildauflösung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<k1l_> oh, eh schon weg
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-18
 * HassanMullah sagt: Guten Morgen
<HassanMullah> Hallo kennt sich jemand mit dieser Anleitung ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigene_Paketquelle_anlegen ) gut aus ? Hätte dazu ein paar Fragen
<kubine> Title: Eigene Paketquelle anlegen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<dadrc> HassanMullah, einfach fragen.
<HassanMullah> Ich habe Gestern auf meiner alten NAS (QNAP TS-109) via dnsmasq einen PXE Server mit TFTP aufgesetzt
<HassanMullah> Ich kann jetzt via PXE soweit booten, das ich (sorry bin noch ganz neu im Linux Umfeld) diesen textbasierten Installere von Ubuntu sehe, welche nach Computername, Benutzername usw. frägt
<HassanMullah> Ganz zum Schluss könnte ich jetzt einen Sack von Packete auswählen, was ja aber alles über das Internet live gezogen werden würde
<dadrc> ja
<jokrebel> HassanMullah: Ich glaub da wär dann eher http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokale_Paketquellen interessant.
<kubine> Title: Lokale Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HassanMullah> Ich würde jetzt gerne auf der NAS diese Packet vorab ablegen, und wollte fragen wie ich das machen muss. Ich könnte temporär eine Ubuntu Desktop installieren und die Packet erstellen lassen, aber wohin transferiere ich die auf der NAS, bzw. wie mache ich dem PXE Booter bekannt, das er ein internes Packet verwenden soll
<koegs> HassanMullah: den Link von jokrebel anschauen und wenn du die pakete auf dem server hast, gibst du während der Installation deinen eigenen Spiegelserver an
<HassanMullah> d.h. auf die NAS legen und via http ansprechen ?
<koegs> so ungefähr, ja
<eg0x> hm, ich hab ein problem. ubuntu 13.10 - gibt es da die möglichkeit irgendwie das userpasswort im klartext auszulesen? ich habe root zugriff, aber muss unbedingt wissen, wie das userpasswort lautet, kann also nicht einfach ein neues vergeben
<LetoThe2nd> eg0x: nope.
<LetoThe2nd> eg0x: du kannst mal nach dem hash googlen, aber dat wars.
<eg0x> ne, das passwort hab ich selbst vergeben, bin mir sehr sicher das der hash nicht googlebar ist.. habs aber leider vergessen..
<LetoThe2nd> (abgesehen von nem brute force attack, natürlich)
<eg0x> trotzdem danke 
<eg0x> so wild ists auch nicht, sind nur unwichtige daten, die ich problemlos rücksichern kann (dauert nur ewig) :(
<eg0x> naja.. "lernen durch schmerz" :)
<koegs> reicht es nicht das passwort zu ändern? O.o
<eg0x> koegs: eben nicht, hab das gleiche userpasswort für nen truecrypt container benutzt - und eben vergessen *rot werd*
<dadrc> Nicht, wenn damit … genau.
<LetoThe2nd> spass mit verschlüsselung. yay.
<man0riaX> Hallo
<eg0x> hi
<hallif4x> zufällig jemand anwesend, der mit xfce & lxde vertraut ist? ich verstehe nicht, wieso der bildschirm nach 15 minuten auf schwarz schaltet (abdunkelt), obwohl ich dieses verhalten in den einstellungen deaktiviert hab.
<eg0x> hallif4x: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmschoner#XServer vielleicht hilft das
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmschoner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hallif4x> ich erhalte die meldung: DPMS is Disabled / bedeutet doch eigentlich, dass die energiesparfunktionen nicht überlagert werden - oder?
<hallif4x> ah ich glaub ich habs gefunden. unter lxde wird der xscreensaver verwendet. dieser war bei mir nicht installiert. nachinstalliert und siehe da: es war eingestellt "bildschirm abdunkeln nach 15 minuten"
<eg0x> :) 
<hallif4x> aber danke für deinen denkanreiz mit dem bildschirmschoner @ eg0x :)
<eg0x> nichts zu danken
<stevieh> na super, wieder ein resume ohne passwortabfrage. Das ist echt mal nix .-(
<apollo13> stevieh: hihi :)
<apollo13> stevieh: fingerprintreader aktiv?
<apollo13> oder sonstige dinger aufm locksreen, die den abstürzen lassen könnten?
<apollo13> verschiedene screensaver installiert?
<stevieh> wo sind denn die hibernate.sh und sleep.sh aus alten installationen gelandet?
<stemmi> hi, ich habe ein neu installiertes xubuntu (13.10), welches mir ein paar probleme beim powermangement macht: zum einen gibt es einen freeze beim aufwachen aus dem standby, zum anderen scheint er meine einstellungen zu ignorieren: er soll beim zuklappen des laptops nichts machen, und bei standby den bildschirm sperren, er macht aber das genaue gegenteil (zuklappen führt zu standby, beim aufwachen sehe ich den desktop ohne passwo
<stemmi> allerdings kommt hier auch der freeze). kann wer weiterhelfen?
<sdx23> stemmi: schau dir /etc/default/acpi an und editier die entsprechend.
<stemmi> sdx23:  /etc/default/acpi  gibt es bei mir nicht, sollte mir das zu denken geben?
<petra> hallo, bin ich hier jetzt auf #ubuntu-de auf Freenode ?
<stemmi>  /etc/default/acpi-support gäbe es...
<koegs> petra: ja
<sdx23> stemmi: die meine ich, ja.
<petra> ah, super, ich versuche gerade meinen Printer Samsung ML 2165w  nach dem Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker)  leider habe ich ein 64 bit system. dann müßte die Zeile doch heißen : sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsane.so.1 /usr/lib/libsane.so.1   danach bekomme ich aber die Meldung  Die symbolische Verknüpfung »/usr/lib/libsane.so.1“ konnte nicht angelegt werden: Die Datei existiert bereits  
<kubine> Title: Samsung-Laserdrucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> petra, dann gibt es das wohl schon, erstmal überspringen, den schritt.
<petra> leider wird bei der installation aber immer noch geschimpft, weil "sane" angeblich nicht installiert ist - ist es aber!#
<petra> oh, es hat jetzt geklappt - warum auch immer. erstmal
<stemmi> sdx23: ich versteh leider nicht so ganz was ich an der /etc/default/acpi-support nun ändern soll...soll ich acpi-support aktivieren oder wie?
<sdx23> stemmi: nö, aber da steht zum Beispiel LID_CLOSE drin
<sdx23> err, LID_SLEEP
<sdx23> und LOCK_SCREEN. Genau die Optionen, die du suchst.
<stemmi> sdx23: wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich aber trotzdem oben die option acpi-support eintragen, damit das auch funktioniert oder?
<sdx23> stemmi: die hab ich hier nicht. 
<stemmi> sdx23: was genau hast du nicht?
<stevieh> weiss jemand, wie aktuell bei 13.10 dieser ganze hibernate kram geht? Die script in /etc/acpi gibts ja nicht mehr? mein laptop locked nicht mehr nach hibernate nach dem upgrade auf 13.10...
<stemmi> stevieh: genau das problem habe ich auch gerade, außerdem friert der rechner ein beim aufwachen
<sdx23> stemmi: "oben die option acpi-support" - du könntest die Datei ja mal nopasten.
<stevieh> stemmi: na, einfrieren ist ja wie locken...
<stemmi> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6438087 ich rede von der zeile "SUSPEND_METHODS=..."
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hyde_> lehyde
<stemmi> stevieh: locken ist bei mir, dass ich das passwort eingeben muss bevor ich weiterarbeiten kann, einfrieren bedeutet das nichts mehr passiert und der laptop auf nix reagiert
<sdx23> stemmi: ah, jo mit dem neuen System kenn ich mich dann wohl nicht aus.
<stevieh> stemmi: schon klar.
<stemmi> stevieh: dann versteh ich deine aussage nicht warum das gleich sein soll
<stemmi> sdx23: schade, dann betreibe ich jetz mal ein bisschel trail&error
<stevieh> stemmi: na, wenn er freezt, ist es doch egal, dass er nicht locked :-)
<stemmi> stevieh: aso ok^^ leider aber nicht so ganz wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte
<stevieh> ;-)
<stevieh> wer wertet denn die /etc/default/acpi-support aus?
<stemmi> da ich gestern den aktuellen flgrx beta treiber installiert habe. wie stehen die chancen dass der hier an dem problem beteiligt ist?
<sdx23> stevieh: das/die acpi-Skript(e) in /etc/acpi
<stevieh> hmm... da schnall ich noch nicht, wer da den gnome-screensaver starten sollte...
<sdx23> Das wird sicher über dbus erledigt.
<stevieh> das kann sein... tja, dann ist der manchmal wohl voll der bus, und das kommando zum locken kann nicht mehr einsteigen.
<sdx23> meintest du nicht gerade noch, dass das immer passiere?
<stevieh> nein, "leider" nicht. Was natürlich noch schwieriger zu tracen ist.
<ikant> hallo ich habe eine frage zu evolution mail ... gibt es die möglichkeit eine lesebestätigung dauerhaft zu aktivieren das jede email automatisch mit dieser option zu versehen 
<sdx23> stevieh: es gibt Programme um den dbus zu überwachen, gúgla "dbus monitor" sollte helfen.
<stevieh> sdx23: mal guggen
<Darkfire2012> Tach
<Darkfire2012> Ich habe ne Frage zu einem Hp Elitebook6930p.
<Darkfire2012> Ich habe einen Fingerabdruck sensor. Jedoch fehlt mir der Treiber dazu.
<Darkfire2012> Hat jemand bitte einen Tipp für mich?
<treaki> hallo Darkfire2012 
<treaki> Fingerabdrucksensor und Linux ist eine sache für sich
<treaki> ist dir bewusst was open source software im allgemeinen bedeutet
<treaki> an sonsten möglicherweise schwehr zu verstehen
<treaki> um es mal ganz schnell zu sagen: abgesehen von einigen unpopulären, und warscheinlich nicht mehr weiterentwickelten (toten), Ausnahmen gibt es für GNU/Linux basierte Systeme keine unterstützung für Fingerabdruckleser
<treaki> der grund hierfür ist das keiner der smarten GNU/Linux programmierer bereit ist sie zu entwickeln weil sie wissen das Fingerabdruckleser, entschuldige meine rüde Sprache, DER TOTALE SCHWACHSINN sind.
<treaki> Wenn du deinen Fingerabdruck zur Autentifizierung verwendest machst du keinen Fortschritt sondern einen gewaltigen Rückschritt.
<treaki> mehr infos dazu findest du wenn der suchmaschiene deiner Wahl die richtigen Begriffe eingibst
<treaki> z.B. Fingerabdruck in verbindung mit Chaos Computer Club
<Darkfire2012> Danke treaki. Das hast Du gut erklärt. 
<treaki> Ja entschuldige wenn das hart klingt aber es ist die Wahrheit...
<Darkfire2012> Dann hätte ich eine Frage zu der internen Soundkarte.  Das interne Mikrofon ist zu leise und läßt sich nicht verstärken.
<treaki> Es gibt einfach kein Opensourcler der ein System zur Autentifizierung per Fingerabdruck schreiben würde...
<Darkfire2012> ok. 
<treaki> um dies einzugrenzen benötige ich erst einmal deteilierte Informationen über die dir vorliegende Hardware(Software-Kombination)
<treaki> am besten einfach einmal die ausgaben von  "lspci -v" und "lsmod | grep snd" bereitstellen (nopast)
<justin__> Hallo ich verstehe nicht wie man, .bin datein öffnet (ich habe debian)
<treaki> ist dir die Verwendung der shell und paste geläufig Darkfire2012
<treaki> Hallo justin__
<justin__> hi
<koegs> justin__: am besten fragst du dann mal in #debian.de , hier bist du falsch
<justin__> ok
<treaki> erst einmal ist zur verständnis zu sagen das die Dateiendungskonvention welche von MS-Windows geläufig ist nicht eins zu eins auf GNU/Linux basierte systeme anwendbar ist
<treaki> justin__, ich stimme koegs zu und bin auch in der channel debian-de vertreten... also einmal dort joinen dann können wir darüber reden
<treaki> justin__, mit dem befehl "/join #debian-de" kannst du die channel betreten welche zu deinem Problem passt. dort erkläre ich dir dann gerne was es mit deiner .bin datei auf sich hat und wie du sie öffnest
<flecki> abend
<flecki> ein windows user hat sich mal wieder verirrt 
<flecki> :)
<flecki> ich hab ein alter HP Pavilion dv8000 und bekomme die wlan antenne nicht aktiv
<stevieh> was heisst das?
<flecki> ubuntu 13.04
<bekks> Eine aktive WLAN Antenne, in einem Notebook?
<flecki> der laptop hat ein seberater wlan schalter der aber unter ubuntu keine funktion hat 
<stevieh> dann schick mal ein sudo rfkill list ins pastebin
<FUZxxl> Hallo! Ich habe da ein Problem.
<flecki> http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/11170.jpg
<flecki> mal ein bild 
<FUZxxl> Wenn ich Audio aus mplayer oder vlc abspiele, dann ist das immer fürchtlerlich verzerrt. Wodran liegt das?
<jokrebel> seere: flecki: dafür brauchts normal kein sudo
<bekks> FUZxxl: Das Bild ist vollkommen nutzlos.
<bekks> flecki: ^^
<Robert_Zenz> flecki, und?
<stevieh> flecki: sieht ziemlich verbogen aus, ich würd ihn mal bügeln.
<FUZxxl> bekks: huch?
<bekks> FUZxxl: Das war für flecki ;)
<flecki> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 
<FUZxxl> achso
<bekks> flecki: Dann mach mal ein lspci -k in einen Pastebin.
<FUZxxl> Trotzdem jemand eine Idee?
<Robert_Zenz> FUZxxl, koennte uebersteuert sein. ein Laustaerken-Programm (alsamixer?) deiner Wahl oeffnen und den PCM Regler runter drehen.
<FUZxxl> Wofür steht PCM?
<bekks> Pulse Code Modulation.
<flecki> hast du mal eine adresse für pakistan :(
<bekks> flecki: ?
<FUZxxl> bekks: Habs auf 50 gedreht, ist jetzt ein wenig besser
<flecki> http://pastebin.de/37363
<kubine> Title: HP pv8000 | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<flecki> kubine danke war aber schneller ;-)
<FUZxxl> bekks: Aber nur ein wenig... eigentlich ist es immer noch rechtbeschissen.
<jokrebel> !bot > flecki
<kubine> flecki: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<bekks> FUZxxl: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 Kernel driver in use: wl
<bekks> boah.
<bekks> flecki: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 Kernel driver in use: wl
<bekks> flecki: Was genau ist nun das Problem?
<flecki> nah ja das das wlan nicht an geht 
<bekks> "nicht an geht" bedeutet?
<bekks> Was tust du, was soll passieren, was passiert?
<flecki> kein wlan :)
<bekks> -.-
<bekks> VErsuchs doch mal mit ganzen Sätzen ;)
<flecki> wlan ist aus oder ich hab kein wlan 
<bekks> Das beantwortet keine der drei gestellten Fragen.
<flecki> wie soll ich das schreiben wenn ich das wlan einschalten will über den bauseits vorgesehen schalter geht es nicht an 
<bekks> Das wlan IST AN.
<flecki> nee aus 
<bekks> Das Ding wird erkannt, ist nicht geblockt und hat einen Treibber.
<bekks> -b
<flecki> wenn es an wäre, wäre alles gut 
<bekks> Es ist an, sagen alle bisherigen Befehle.
<flecki> sorry aber es ist aus 
<jokrebel> flecki: Ist den Das WLAN mit dem Du Dich verbinden willst sichtbar?
<FUZxxl> bekks: Lustig hierbei: Das Problem tritt nicht bei vlc auf.
<flecki> ja klar 
<bekks> flecki: Hast du wenigstens mal probiert in dmesg zu schauen oder gar mal in ifconfig -a? Oder auch mal probiert eine Verbindung aufzubauen?
<flecki> steht 1m neben an 
<bekks> Oder hiffst du einfach darauf, dass das blaue Lämpchen angeht?
<jokrebel> flecki: Dann zeig doch davon mal nen Screenshot bitte.
<flecki> mein windoff laptop ist damit verbunden 
<bekks> Es heisst Windows, und das beantwortet die Frage nicht.
<bekks> Windows kann sich sowohl mit sichtbaren als auch mit unsichtbaren SSID verbinden.
<bekks> Ubuntu übrigens auch.
<flecki> nee ist sichtbar 
<jokrebel> flecki: Nur weil vielleicht ein Kontolllämpchen nicht an ist muss das nicht heißen, dass ein Verbindungsversuch nicht klappen kann.
<mrkramps> flecki, auch sichtbar in der Netzwerkverwaltung?
<flecki> bei windoff ja 
<bekks> lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg; ifconfig -a in einen Pastebin bitte.
<bekks> Es heisst Windows.
<mrkramps> flecki, bei ubuntu also nicht?
<flecki> nein ich hab nicht mal ein wlan modul zur auswahl unter netzwerkverwaltung 
 * jokrebel wartet jetzt erstmal auf den angeforderten Screenshot und/oder auf das was bekks um 21:45 angefordert hat.
<flecki> wo kann ich ein screenshot hin laden geht das bei pastebin.de ablegen ?
<flecki> gemacht hab ich es schon 
<jokrebel> flecki: Du hast vorhin einen Link zu einem Foto gepostet? Leg es einfach auch dort ab oder nimm zB. http://imgur.com/
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<flecki> nah da :)
<flecki> http://imgur.com/kmmmaPe
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<flecki> kubine haste es gefunden 
<stevieh> die kubine ist ein schlaues mädchen, werf ihr mal n Frolic rüber.
<kubine> *wedel*
<bekks> Jahaha, nun warten wir nochmal 13 Minuten auf den Pastebin. :P
<mrkramps> naja, jetzt konnten wir immerhin schommal sehen, dass NM tatsächlich keine WLAN-netzwerke anzeigt
<flecki> brauchst noch was ? 
<flecki> um mir zu helfen 
<mrkramps> flecki, JA den scheiss paste von den befehlen oben
<bekks> mrkramps: "nmcli con" hätte es auch getan, statt dem Bild :)
<kubine> immer mit der ruhe, jungs.
<flecki> ging der link nicht ?
<mrkramps> ohne die URL sehen wir da wenig
<bekks> flecki: Das Bild ist hupe. Was ist mit den Befehlen?
<mrkramps> bekks, ich hatte nie nach dem screenshot gefragt :D
<bekks> mrkramps: Ick ooch nich.
<mrkramps> nene, jokrebel war das
<stevieh> wie die alten Kacker aus der Muppet-Show
<mrkramps> ^^
<flecki> http://pastebin.de/37363
<kubine> Title: HP pv8000 | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<bekks> flecki: Nochmal:
<bekks> 1118 214500 < bekks> lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg; ifconfig -a in einen Pastebin bitte.
<bekks> Darauf warten wir seit 20 Minuten.
<mrkramps> häng da ruhig noch das rfkill list an
<flecki> http://pastebin.de/37368
<kubine> Title: HP pv8000 | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<bekks> Was ist mit den anderen Befehlen?
<mrkramps> das kann nicht so schwer sein, oder? wir hätten gerne die ausgabe aller befehle in EINEM paste
<mrkramps> das ; kann man sogar mit in den terminal kopieren
<flecki> dmesg past nicht in den Terminal #
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> hab ne frage
<bekks> flecki: Doch, tut es.
<bekks> !pastebinit | flecki 
<bekks> !pastebinit > flecki 
<kubine> flecki: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<ubu_> canon i350...jemand ne idee?
<ubu_> druckt nicht ;)
<bekks> ubu_: Stell erstmal eine vernünftige Frage bitte.
<ubu_> ubuntu und canon i350, geht das?
<mrkramps> flecki, { lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg; ifconfig -a; rfkill list; } | pastebinit
<mrkramps> das kopieren, einfügen und uns den link zukommen lassen
<ubu_> lsusb: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04a9:1082 Canon, Inc. i350
<bekks> !hcl > ubu_ 
<kubine> ubu_: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<ubu_> danke ich schau mal..
<flecki> http://pastebin.de/37372
<kubine> Title: HP pv8000 | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<flecki> ich bin ein schwiriger fall 
<ubu_> hm
<bekks> flecki: Du kannst erstmal neustarten. Das wl Modul ist gestorben, und lässt sich deshalb nicht benutzen.
<ubu_> bekks: natürlich nicht dabei, nun ab in die tonne?
<bekks> ubu_: So schnell hast du das geprüft? Das wundert mich doch sehr :)
<ubu_> hatte als ersatz den i450 genommen aber druckt nicht...
<bekks> ubu_: www.linuxprinting.org gibt es da ja auch noch.
<ubu_> openprinting.org
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> kann ich nichts auswählen
<bekks> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-i450
<kubine> Title: Printer: Canon i450 | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation (at www.openprinting.org)
<ubu_> hab den i350
<bekks> ubu_: Wenn du nichts auswählen kannst, musst du deinen Browser reparieren.
<ubu_> der 450 ist in der datenbank dabie
<ubu_> dabei*
<ubu_> oder ich nehm chrome.. ;)
<bekks> Sonst hätte ich dir den Link nicht geben können...
<flecki> bkks rebbot nützt nichts hab ich schon ein paar mal gemacht 
<ubu_> 450 ist ja kein problem...
<ubu_> den habsch ned...
<ubu_> hmpf
<ubu_> brauch ich turboprint?
<mrkramps> ubu_, schau halt nach, ob turborpint den drucker unterstützt
<ubu_> hm das kostet...
<ubu_> Nein, leider gibt es zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit unter Ubuntu/Linux mit einem Canon i350 Drucker zu drucken. Außer man bezahlt 30€ für eine Turboprint Lizenz. :evil:
<ubu_> Der Preis ist in dieser Höhe einfach lächerlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein ganzes Betriebssystem wie Ubuntu dazu im Vergleich umsonst ist.
<ubu_> och man..
<ubu_> mrkramps: ne idee wie ich das ding zum laufen bekomme?
<bekks> ubu_: Turboprint oder gar nicht.
<ubu_> ohjee
<ubu_> vllt mit ppa?
<bekks> Nö.
<ubu_> eiskalt.. ;)
<guntbert> ubu_: hier hat dir sicher niemand empfohlen, gerade den Drucker zu kaufen ;)
<ubu_> nein kein thema..ist halt nin kellerfund wollte halt schauen ob er noch geht, nicht so schlimm
<mrkramps> bekks, du so als allwissender supporter hier, macht es eher sinn shares auf einem dateiserver über benutzerrechte zu verwalten oder über gruppen?
<sash_> Gruppenrechte und Benutzerrechte gehen Hand in Hand.
<bekks> Das ist ja beides das selbe: Dateisystemberechtigungen.
<flecki> nach dem reboot wieder da 
<flecki> und der link ist auch schon da 
<bekks> flecki: Und hier ist deine Karte aufgeführt, inklusive dem Treiber mit dem sie läuft: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten
<kubine> Title: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<flecki> paste.ubuntu.com/6439647
<mrkramps> hm, ich kann aber auch benutzern selber keine rechte zuweisen und sie dann in gruppen mit den entsprechenden rechte hinzufügen?
<bekks> mrkramps: Ja.
<sash_> Mit ACL kannste "sogar" die ganzen Rechte aus nem beliebigen Verzeichnisdienst (Active Directory, LDAP) direkt abbilden.
<mrkramps> flecki, der kernel mag deinen wlan-treiber nicht
<flecki> und nu 
<flecki> kernel update ?
<bekks> flecki: Lies was ich Dir geschrieben habe.
<bekks> flecki: Niemand hat was von Kernel update erzählt.
<flecki> naja wenn der kernel das wlan nicht mag dann ?
<bekks> Das hat niemand gesagt.
<bekks> flecki: Lies was ich Dir geschrieben habe.
<flecki> schon klar wenn er den treiber nicht mag geht halt nichts 
<Darkfire2012> Guten Abend
<bekks> flecki: Lies den Link den ich Dir gab.
<Darkfire2012> Alles ist wunderbar, bis auf das interne Microfon,hihihi
<ubu_> bekks: okay ich will es mit turboprint mal versuchen, bekomme einen fehler..was da los? http://pastebin.com/Scdwq2vK
<kubine> Title: Selecting previously unselected package turboprint. (Reading database ... (Re - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<flecki> bekks das hatte ich übersehn sorry 
<mrkramps> sash_, ACL ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig, oder hat irgendwelche vorteile, die sich mir gerade nicht erschließen?
<bekks> ubu_: Zeile 26
<sash_> mrkramps: Ich weiß nicht genau, was du vorhast, aber Szenarien, in denen User-, und Gruppenzugehörigkeit alleine nicht ausreichen, um die Berechtigungen abzubilden, die man haben will, lassen sich leicht konstruieren.
<ubu_> bekks: muss ich mit sudo?
<bekks> ubu_: Musst du was mit sudo?
<sash_> Ordner gehört User A, Gruppe B darf auch rein, User C, der nicht in Gruppe B sein darf, will/muss aber auch.
<ubu_> das ding mit admin rechten über das terminal installen?
<bekks> ubu_: Was genau sollte das an der Fehlermeldung in Zeile 26 ändern?
<ubu_> keine ahnung...
<mrkramps> sash_, mein szenario besteht nur aus etwa einem duzend shares und etwa doppelt so vielen benutzern, die lediglich na/ro/rw zugewiesen haben müssen
<ubu_> oh man ich weiß nicht was zeile 26 von mir will
<bekks> ubu_: Was steht denn in Zeile 26?
<ubu_> er kann was nicht überschreiben?
<bekks> ubu_: Und der Grund steht da auch.
<ubu_> fehlt jetzt wieder was?
<mrkramps> wenn ich das gerade so überlege war mein anfänglicher ansatz mit gruppen eigentlich ziemlich am ziel vorbei...
<ubu_> boah...
<bekks> ubu_: Da fehlt nix. Da steht, dass eine Datei nicht installiert werden konnte, und da steht auch der Grund.
<ubu_> ist der pfad kaputt?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> ubu_: Nicht raten, übersetzen.
<mrkramps> ubu_, was war der befehl mit dem du installiert hast?
<ubu_> über software center
<ubu_> hat mir die deb dort hin geladen
<ubu_> nach dem download...
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> mrkramps: soll ich über terminal?
<bekks> Lies die Fehlermeldung und übersetze sie.
<ubu_> zeile 26 steht doch nichts
<mrkramps> ubu_, scheinbar überschneidet sich hier der befehl tpconfig aus turboprint mit dem werkzeug tpconfig für touchpad-konfiguration
<sash_> mrkramps: Je nachdem, wie die sich brauchbar in Gruppen organsisieren lassen, ist das ja ok. Ich hab immer lieber ACL benutzt. getfacl, setfacl kann man auch brauchbar anwenden, wenn man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat.
<sash_> mrkramps: Und wenn morgen 10 neue Benutzer dazukommen, freut man sich, dass man schon ACL hat.
<ubu_> mrkramps: das liest du aus zeile 26?
<mrkramps> sash_, oder passende gruppen
<bekks> ubu_: genau DAS steht in Zeile 26.
<mrkramps> aber ich glaube, da kommen auch in 10 jahren keine neuen benutzer hinzu :D
<flecki> erst mal danke 
<ubu_> wat
<ubu_> was soll ich nun machen?
<flecki> ich mach aber jetzt schluß morgen früh 4:30 geht der wecker 
<mrkramps> ubu_, entweder du hast tpconfig installiert oder turboprint
<flecki> gn8
<mrkramps> ubu_, beides geht nicht
<ubu_> okay 
<ubu_> wozu auch immer das ist ;)
<bekks> Zur Konfiguration des Touchpads... sagt der Name.
<mrkramps> ubu_, bei sowas hilft ein :$ apt-cache show PAKETNAME
<ubu_> okay danke...mal so nebenbei turboprint insatllieren und dann drucker ist das möglich?
<ubu_> drucken*
<bekks> Du hast doch Turboprint ins Spiel gebracht.
<ubu_> ja
<bekks> Hast du etwa nicht nachgesehen oder nicht mal die Doku gelesen?
<mrkramps> !TurboPrint > ubu_ 
<kubine> ubu_: Informationen zu TurboPrint finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TurboPrint
<ubu_> :)
<mrkramps> benutzerrechte haben höhere priorität als gruppenrechte?
<bekks> BEsitzerrechte.
<mrkramps> ah, got it! danke
<mrkramps> wenn benutzer A besitzer von einer Datei ist, könnte benutzer b diese datei aber nicht löschen, auch wenn er rw-Rechte hat?
<bekks> doch.
<bekks> Wer Schreibrechte hat, darf Löschen - ohne ACL. Mit ACL ist das granulierbar.
<FUZxxl> Um das zu erweitern, was bekks sagte: Wer Dateien anlegen darf, darf diese auch löschen. WIchtiger Unterschied.
<mrkramps> FUZxxl, die frage war mehr, ob er auch welche löschen darf, die er nicht angelegt hat
<ubu_> mrkramps: druckt trotzdem nicht, hat das papaier eingezogen und hält einfach an...
<bekks> mrkramps: Wer Schreibrechte hat, darf löschen.
<bekks> mrkramps: Mit ACL ist das einstellbar, ohne ACL nicht.
<FUZxxl> bekks: Wer Schreibrechte *auf dem Verzeichnis* hat, darf löschen.
<mrkramps> bekks, danke... das hatte ich auch so verstanden
<bekks> FUZxxl: Wer Schreibrechte auf der DATEI hat, darfs sie löschen.
<FUZxxl> bekks: Nein.
<bekks> FUZxxl: Schreibrechte auf dem Verzeichnis geben Dir das Recht Dateien anzulegen.
<bekks> Doch,
<mrkramps> verwirrt mich bitte nicht mehr, als ich eh schon bin
<FUZxxl> bekks: ähm, teste es doch mal su.
<FUZxxl> Mach eine Datei, die nicht root gehört in / und versuche sie als der User, dem sie gehört zu löschen.
<FUZxxl> Das geht nicht, außer / ist world-writeable oder gehört dir.
<mrkramps> es gibt einen unterschied zwischen owner:USER und mod:777 - richtig?
<FUZxxl> Die Rechte des Verzeichnisses sagen, wer Dateien anlegen oder löschen darf, die der Datei sagt, wer in diese lesen oder schreiben darf.
<bekks> FUZxxl: Tatsache. Ich hatte das anders in Erinnerung.
<FUZxxl> BIttesehr.
<FUZxxl> Das hat alles seinen Sinn so; oder möchtest du, dass jeder Nutzer /dev/null löschen darf?
<FUZxxl> /dev/null hat Rechte 666.
<FUZxxl> Wenn schreiben = löschen, dann dürfte jeder Nutzer /dev/null löschen.
<noseeder> #xbmc-de
<noseeder> -.- entschuldigt bitte falscher befehl
<k1l_> noseeder: mach ein "/join " davor
<FUZxxl> Bis dann!
<ubu_> hi k1l_
<k1l_> hi
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-19
<noseeder> hallo
<noseeder> Ich habe einen Spielegserver im Netzwerk laufen. Dazu haben ich auf selbigen rechner ein Ubuntu Net inst image für netzwerkboot abgelegt. Netzwerkboot von dem image geht auch. Sobald ich IP und Port des Servers sowie Verzeichnis eingebe sagt er das er eine Datei nicht herunterladen kann. Ich komme da aktuell nicht weiter
<noseeder> n8
<zmoe> HILFE!! Ubuntu startet nicht mehr bzw. nur die Grub2 Console 
<zmoe> <zmoe> dann muss ich immer set root=(hd0,1) usw. eingeben damit ich ubuntu starten kann
<zmoe> kann mir jmd helfen?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<XDC> Guten morgen
<dadrc> moin
<XDC> ich habe ein problem wie kann Connect Bot auf Androide tunneln und den X Server laufen lassen 
<XDC> kann das jemand mal testen um mir behilflich zu sein
<koegs> XDC: #connectbot gibt es hier auf freenode
<XDC> auch als de
<koegs> XDC: http://elucidatedbinary.com/blog/2011/01/11/how-to-search-for-an-irc-channel-on-freenode/
<kubine> Title: How To Search For An IRC Channel On Freenode - Elucidated Binary (at elucidatedbinary.com)
<XDC> http://theqvd.com/support/documentation/disk-image-creation-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: QVD Disk Image Creation (Ubuntu 12.04) | QVD: The Linux VDI platform (at theqvd.com)
<LetoThe2nd> XDC: ehm... erwartest du gerade irgendeine art von reaktion darauf, hier einfach nen link rein zu "rülpsen"...?
<XDC> nein denke vielleicht intressiert es jemand
<LetoThe2nd> XDC: ist nett gemeint (nehme ich mal an), aber hier eigentlich nicht gewünscht
<LetoThe2nd> (also einfach im blindflug links rein zu hauen)
<tuxiano> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit Kontakte von zwei Emailprovidern, einmal per Activesync und beim anderen per Carddav  (z.B. alle 30 min) zu synchronisieren? Das ganze soll auf einem Server laufen. Auf den Dienst, der die Adressbücher abgleicht, soll nicht zugegriffen werden. 
<dadrc> Ziemlich sicher, dass es da nichts fertiges gibt.
<stevieh> das wäre ja ein Activesync Client...
<tuxiano> kann das evtl funambol
<stevieh> die frage ist, was einen active sync client spielen kann... da ist ja sicher ein unterschied zwischen client und server.
<stevieh> du willst ja quasi einen client haben.
<tuxiano> also zwei, einen für carddav und einen für activesync
<tuxiano> ich glaube ich habe was gefunden: https://syncevolution.org/wiki/howto
<kubine> Title: HOWTO | SyncEvolution (at syncevolution.org)
<XDC> ich wollte auch einen Webrowser über den X tunnel laufen lassen
<tuxiano> naja, sieht nach viel arbeit aus. 
<XDC> das ich unterwegs eine Webanwendung laufen kassen kann via ssh
<stevieh> tuxiano: vor allem kannst du ein evolution adressbuch entweder aktiv syncen oder per carddav...
<LetoThe2nd> XDC: da X over ssh ziemlich ineffizient ist, sind die buzzwords da eher vnc und/oder x2go und konsorten.
<stevieh> tuxiano: aber patrick reagiert schnell, wnen du da nicht weiterkommst, hilft er sicher auch gerne.
<LetoThe2nd> XDC: vor allem im hinblick auf resume bei verbindungsabbruch
<tuxiano> stevieh: hört sich gut an, aber wer ist patrick?
<tuxiano> :-)
<stevieh> tuxiano: der autor von syncevolution
<tuxiano> ahh
<tuxiano> na dann, der wird mir bestimmt weiterhelfen können :-)
<koegs> XDC: vielleicht solltest du einfacher deine webanwendung wahlweise mit ssl sichern oder per VPN ins lokale netz gehen, ist effizienter das im lokalen browser zu haben als den entfernten browser per X-Forwarding zu holen
<stevieh> tuxiano: wenn einer das kann, dann er.
<HassanMullah> Servus, kann mir bitte einer sagen, welche Verzeichnisse von der Ubuntu CD ich verwenden muss, um diese auf einen TFTP Server zu legen, damit diese via PXE Boot gezogen werden
<k1l> HassanMullah: ich würde dir diese anleitung empfehlen. da sind auch die bootimages verlinkt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HassanMullah> soweit bin ich ja schon. Ich kann ja Ubuntu schon via PXE booten, aber er will jetzt die ganzen Paket vom Internet ziehen. Ich will ja nur die CD über das LAN streamen
<koegs> HassanMullah: du kannst wahlweise auch die komplette Live-CD per PXE booten
<HassanMullah> jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon sehr viel näher :-) Kannst Du mir dazu ein paar Tips geben
<koegs> HassanMullah: http://www.gtkdb.de/index_34_1583.html
<kubine> Title: Booten vom Netzwerk: Ubuntu 12.04 via PXE starten - Good to Know Database (at www.gtkdb.de)
<HassanMullah> Lustig, die Site habe ich gerade parallel am lesen
<HassanMullah> es sieht so aus, als ob die gesamte CD in den TFTP Ordner kopiert wird
<koegs> alternativ kann man das iso auch loop-mounten
<koegs> so wie hier beschrieben http://www.howtogeek.com/61263/
<kubine> Title: How To Network Boot (PXE) The Ubuntu LiveCD (at www.howtogeek.com)
<HassanMullah> sorry für die vielleicht etwas dumme frage (bin im linux bereich noch neu). wenn ich die ISO auf meine NAS (QNAP mit ??? linux) kopiere und von dort aus mounte, dann brauche ich diese sozusagen nicht mehr entpacken, sondern habe direkt zugriff darauf - richtig ?
<koegs> wer ist denn dein PXE und NFS Server, wer soll das image mounten?
<HassanMullah> also PXE ist eine QNAP TS-109 (sehr altes Modell, reicht aber für privat locker aus). NFS ist dort momentan noch nicht aktiv. Bin jetzt am überlegen, ob ich NFS nachinstallieren MUSS, oder ob ich hier auf FTP bzw. HTTP ausweichen kann wie in http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/PXELINUX#Fetching_images_via_HTTP.2FFTP beschrieben. Aber vielleicht verwechsle ich hier auch was
<kubine> Title: PXELINUX - Syslinux Wiki (at www.syslinux.org)
<eg0x> test123
<HashCat_> hallo, hab eine frage zu partitionen. habe 5 Platten in einem LV, 3 davon zeigen per fdisk auch korrekt an ID: 8e, Linux LVM. eine zeigt ID 83, Linux und eine ID 7: HPFS,NTFS. 
<HashCat_> LVM funktioniert auch einwandfrei, problem an sich gibt es also nicht. die frage ist eher, wenn ich per fdisk den partitionstyp ändere, führt das zu problemen?
<LupusE> nach moeglichkeit du solltest die lv* tools benutzen. wenn du fdisk direkt nutzt achte drauf die partitionen im mapper zu treffen, nicht den wrapper aussenrum.
<HashCat_> LupusE: erstellt hatte ich die PVs per pvcreate. halt im fall der beiden betroffenen platten hatte ich kein fdisk vorher gemacht. einfach vergessen. hatte dann lediglich "pvcreate /dev/sdd" bzw "pvcreate /dev/sde" ausgeführt
<deffel> hey, ich habe grade eine *.deb datei über das "ubuntu software center" installiert. jetzt möchte ich das programm deinstallieren, weil es in der falschen version ist. leider taucht es im software center nicht mehr auf. wenn ich die *.deb noch einmal öffne, steht nur "reinstall" als option
<sdx23> deffel: apt-get remove <paketname> # oder hast du das deb vorher per Hand runtergeladen?
<deffel> sdx23: habe es per hand runtergeladen
<sdx23> dann dpkg -r <paketname>
<deffel> kk sekunde
<deffel> sdx23: vielen dank! mal allgemein: ist das "ubuntu software center" eine erweteiterte GUI für dpkg?
<deffel> bzw. sollte ich mir lieber das installieren über die GUI abgewöhnen und besser dpkg verwenden
<sdx23> nein, dpkg ist nur für "lokale" Pakete. Wenn du CLI verwenden willst, nimm apt-get oder aptitude.
<sdx23> Sonst: Synaptic tut als GUI ganz gute Dienste. Das Softwarecenter ist ziemlich - beschränkt.
<deffel> ok vielen dank und schönen tag!
<XDC> bnnnnnnnnnnnnnnb
<XDC> kl/
<XDC> #
<koegs> XDC: wie meinen?
<Laibsch> Kann ich die Ordner .gconf .local .config und .gnome2 tatsächlich ohne Datenverlust löschen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/561540/comments/8
<kubine> Title: Comment #8 : Bug #561540 : Bugs : “gdm” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<LetoThe2nd> Laibsch: naja, einstellungen von dir sind halt drin. nutzdaten sollten da keine sein, das ist richtig.
<LetoThe2nd> Laibsch: aber du kannst sie ja einfach erstmal ohne datenverlust umbenennen und z.b. _old dranhängen
<Laibsch> hm, die Einstellungen will ich natürlich eigentlich schon behalten.  Habe ich ja nicht umsonst gemacht
<Laibsch> ja, mit umbenennen hatte ich auch überlegt.  Aber wer weiß, ob das absolut gefahrlos ist...  Will mir keine Inkonsistenzen einhandeln.
<Laibsch> Aber erst mal Danke für die schnellen Aufklärung
<Mietzie> Hallo
<Mietzie> Ich nutze Lubuntu 13.10 und habe ein Problem mit meinem Prozessor: Ich habe einen Intel Core i3-2100 mit 3.10 GHz, aber statt 3.10 GHz wird 1.6 GHz (also "cpu Mhz 1600.00") angezeigt
<Mietzie> Woran liegt das? Kann ich nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit bekommen?
<jokrebel> Mietzie: Also bei mir regelt die CPU bei wenig benutzung auch herunter.
<Mietzie> Ist das absicht?
<Mietzie> Das da 1600 steht?
<Mietzie> Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das er 1.6 GHz als maximale geschwindigkeit erkennt
<jokrebel> Je nach CPU kann das unterschiedlich sein
<Mietzie> http://pastebin.anope.org/index.php?page=viewpaste&id=5063872ad7
<kubine> Title: Anope IRC Services (at pastebin.anope.org)
<sdx23> Mietzie: Ja. CPU Scheduler reduziert den Takt zwecks Stromsparens solange nicht mehr benötigt wird. "powertop" zeigt dir Statistiken dazu.
<Mietzie> Kann man den "Schedluler" auch vorübergehend abschalten um zu sehen ob danach 3.1 GHz steht?
<sdx23> !powertop > Mietzie 
<kubine> Mietzie: Informationen zu PowerTOP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PowerTOP
<jokrebel> Mietzie: Und mit nem Streßtest wird er dann wohl auch hochregeln.
<Mietzie> Und wie soll mir das "PowerTOP" nun bei meinem CPU-Speed-Problem helfen?
<sdx23> 18:10:14 <           sdx23> Mietzie: Ja. CPU Scheduler reduziert den Takt zwecks Stromsparens solange nicht mehr benötigt wird. "powertop" zeigt dir Statistiken dazu.
<jokrebel> Mietzie: Schau doch erst mal, ob das nicht bei Last hochregelt und gar kein "Problem" ist.
<Mietzie> Ja, ich weiß nur nicht wie ich das am besten ausprobiere
<jokrebel> ich nehm für den Test immer "stress" - gibt aber auch andere möglichkeiten http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benchmarks
<kubine> Title: Benchmarks › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> cpuburn zum Beispiel - keine Angst, er geht nicht gleich in Flammen auf.
<Mietzie> :D
<Mietzie> Ich probier die Benchmarks mal aus
<Mietzie> Danke ;)
<Mietzie> Kann man auch die Stromsparfunktion abschalten (zum testen)?
<sdx23> Davon ist nur abzuraten.
<Mietzie> Gründe?
<jokrebel> Ich hab die indicator-cpufreq installiert. Da kann ich switchen zwischen verschiedenen Einstellungen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung#Unity
<kubine> Title: Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Es macht keinen Sinn. Nichtmal die ursprüngliche Annahme, dass die CPU nicht auf ihrem richtigen Takt läuft ist sinnvoll. Ondemand ist bis auf sehr wenige Spezialfaelle die einzig richtige Einstellung.
<Mietzie> Ondemand = Er takt nur das was derzeit benötigt wird?
<jokrebel> Mietzie: Aber von Wegen Sinn und Zweck hat sdx23 schon recht.
<Mietzie> Ich möchte es ja nur ausprobieren und nicht dauerhaft so haben
<Mietzie> FUnktioniert, er taktet automatisch hoch wenn ich mehr mache
<Mietzie> :D
<Mietzie> Danke, schönen Abend noch
<jokrebel> Mietzie: Siehste! Kein "Fehler/Problem" sondern automatische Akku/Strom-Spar-Funktion.
<hero> hallo
<hero> kennt sich zufaelligerweise wer mit dem compilieren von gtk3 aus?
<hero> Ich krieg da ne komische fehlermeldung...
<hero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6443915/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> zu wenig.
<sdx23> davon ab: Warum willst du das kompilieren?
<hero> ein feature backporten... naemlich dass man das "recently used" beim file menu abschaltet und statdessen wieder die alte Einstellung (last used folder, sonst home) nimmt
<sdx23> k, und wie hast du dir die Sourcen geholt?
<sdx23> bzw. was hast du genau bisher getan?
<hero> naja sudo apt-get source auf libgtk3
<hero> dann halt patch eingespeilt und mit debuild -us -uc builden probiert
<sdx23> apt-get builddepends libgtk3 sollte helfen.
<sdx23> sry, build-dep
<hero> jo, hattich schon gemacht, und zwar fuer gtk2.4.21 , da das gtk2 vom ubuntu12.04 diesen fix nicht hat; das ging ja auch problemlos zum runterkompiliern
<hero> nur das gtk3 hat ihn erst ab 3.8,, was natuerlich so nicht geht, deswegen selber patchen...
<hero> is auch net wild: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2012-November/msg05423.html
<kubine> Title: [gtk+/places-sidebar] Add a new org.gtk.SettingsFileChooser startup-mode (at mail.gnome.org)
<hero> ok, anfaengerfehler: 0bytes frei........
<jokrebel> hero: Stand das in dem _nicht_ gepastetem?
<hero> noe, in df -h
<hero> ok, kompiliert durch...uff
<hero> wie ichs jez am schnellten in mein ppa bringe is mir noch nicht so ganz klar
<lulink99> Hallo!
<lulink99> Ich habe eine Frage: Was macht man bei dem Fehler "Versuch, außerhalb der Platte hd0 zu lesen oder zu schreiben" im Grub von Ubuntu 13.04?
<jokrebel> lulink99: hd0 klingt aber ungewöhnlich. Was ist das für ein Ubuntu und wer/was produziert diese Fehlermeldung?
<lulink99> Grub produziert unter Ubuntu 13.04 die Fehlermeldung.
<jokrebel> Sehr ungewöhnlich. hd wurde schon vor vielen Versionen zu sd…
<jokrebel> lulink99: Wenn Du hier schreibst kann jeder mitlesen -> mithelfen
<lulink99> Entschuldigung, bin neu hier.
<_moep_> je nachdem wie alt die kiste ist. wenn kein SATA vorhanden ist..*g*
<lulink99> Habe SATA-Festplatte
<jokrebel> lulink99: Ist das denn noch ein Mint? Oder ein neu installiertes _echtes_ Ubuntu?
<lulink99> Bin gewechselt auf Ubuntu, vollkommen neu installiert.
<jokrebel> _moep_: Also meine SATA-Platten heißen unter aktuellen *Ubuntus auch alle sdXY
<_moep_> ja aber wenn du keine drin hast? 
<k1l_> grub nennt den kram hd0 etc
<k1l_> ubuntu hat mal alle (egal ob ide oder sata) auf sdx umgestellt
<lulink99> Es ist ja Grub, nicht Ubuntu.
<lulink99> Es ist ja Grub, nicht Ubuntu.
<bekks> Diese Änderung ist in einem Kernel 2.6 irgendwas passiert, seitdem heissen alle Platte unabhängig vom Bus sdXY.
<jokrebel> lulink99: Zeig doch mal ein "sudo fdisk -l"
<lulink99> Hier: http://pastebin.de/37395
<kubine> Title: sudo fdisk -l | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<k1l_> lulink99: zeig mal den output von dem boot-info-script: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB-Umgebung_analysieren#Umfassende-Analyse-mittels-Boot-Info-Script
<kubine> Title: GRUB-Umgebung analysieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lulink99> jokrebel: Hier: http://pastebin.de/37396
<kubine> Title: bootinfo | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<jokrebel> vielleicht mal fsck über sda7 mit ner LiveCD? k1l_?
<k1l_> hmm also ich seh nicht auf den ersten blick was da falsch ist
<k1l_> ich würde den grub von der live cd nochmal in den MBR installieren nachdem in das ubuntu ge-chrootet wurde
<k1l_> lulink99: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD  die chroot methode
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> die ist da ausführlich beschrieben
<jokrebel> lulink99: Und wir sind gern dabei behilflich wenn es hakt
<lulink99> OK. Danke. Bin später wieder hier.
<phoony> nabend, ist es normal das seit der 13.10 version die wlan einwahl wieder länger brauch ?
<k1l_> phoony: nein
<jokrebel> phoony: Was verstehst Du unter WLAN-Einwahl? Aber eigentlich nein.
<phoony> hmm also sonst 13.04  war ich online sobald lubuntu fertig geladen war aber jetzt kommt immer noch das drehende symbol
<phoony> ich mein ist kein problem is aber komisch
<phoony> naja mit der wlaneinwahl meinte ich das verbinden mit dem router
<phoony> halt das drehende symbol..
<phoony> hmm vllt sollte ich mal die bootzeit stoppen(auf die uhr sehn) und gucken ob 13.10 schon schneller hoch fährt ;-)
<phoony> ok ok ich geh ja schon :--8
<phoony> :-_8
<phoony> aeh
<phoony> :-_(
<phoony> egal
<lulink99> jokrebel: Hallo, wieder da.
<jokrebel> lulink99: Und geklappt?
<lulink99> jokrebel: Jetzt kommt der Fehler in Englisch, vermutlich weil ich den Live-USB auf Englisch gestartet habe.
<jokrebel> lulink99: Paste doch mal den kompletten chroot-Reperaturversuch.
<lulink99> jokrebel: Habe keine Fehlermeldung bekommen. Habe leider vergessen, zu dokumentieren.
<lulink99> jokrebel: Wiederhole es auf Deutsch, und dokumentiere diesmal. Bis später.
<jokrebel> lulink99: Dann mach es nochmal und kopier es. Da können sich viel Fehler einschleichen.
<lulink99> Hallo, wieder da.
<lulink99> Hier: http://pastebin.de/37397
<kubine> Title: chroot - Grub-Installation | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at pastebin.de)
<lulink99> Habe auch ein Foto des Fehlers, wo soll ich es hochladen?!
<WingDing> Hallo wollte euch nur mal für die Arbeit mit der Wiki Danken... Hat mir bis jetzt sehr viele Stunden und Ärger beim Umstieg mit Linux erspart. Macht weiter so
<jokrebel> lulink99: zB. http://imgur.com/
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<WingDing> So und jetzt halte ich wieder die Klappe
<jokrebel> WingDing: ubntuusers (von denen das Wiki ist) hat nen eigenen Kanal, sind aber wohl auch ein paar hier vertreten.
<jokrebel> *ubuntuusers
<lulink99> Danke: http://imgur.com/o9KfRY9
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<lulink99> Danke: http://imgur.com/o9KfRY9
<jokrebel> lulink99: Hast Du denn auch schon mal (wie von mir bereits vorgeschlagen) von der Live-CD aus einen Filesystemcheck ausgeführt?
<lulink99> jokrebel: Wie denn genau mit fsck?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> lulink99: Und die _vorherige_ Datensicherung nicht vergessen!
<lulink99> OK, Danke.
<lulink99> jokrebel: Welches Programm würdest du empfehlen?
<jokrebel> wie schon gesagt: fsck
<lulink99> jokrebel: Programm für die Sicherung meine ich.
<bekks> !Datensicherung
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<jokrebel> lulink99: Kommt sehr darauf an, was denn gesichert werden muss. Siehe Link von bekks
<lulink99> jokrebel: Bis später.
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-20
<eg0x> guten morgen zusammen. kann ich meine home partition nachträglich noch verschlüsseln, ohne das es zu problemen beim einbinden (z.B. nach einem neustart) kommt? wenn ja, mit welchem tool? truecrypt? (ubuntu 13.10)
<eg0x> hat sich erledigt. ecryptfs im ubuntu wiki :)
<k1l> gibt es eine konvetion, wo man .crt zertifikate ablegt?
<dadrc> k1l, ich hab ~/.certs
<Sarek> hi
<Sarek> weiss jemand von euch, ob bzw. wo es aktuelle Infos zum backup-manager gibt? Laut Manpages usw. soll es die auch backup-manager.org geben, ebenso wie einen Bugzilla ... das ist aber eine Seite mit asiatischem Inhalt. Von dem eigentlichen Projekt ist da nirgends was zu finden
<jokrebel> Sarek: Meinst Du das vielleicht? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man8/backup-manager.8.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: backup-manager - An easy to use backup tool for your Linux box. (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> beziehungsweise http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man8/backup-manager.8.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: backup-manager - An easy to use backup tool for your Linux box. (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<Sarek> jokrebel: die Seite habe ich, danke ... ich suche eigentlich teifer gehende Infos oder einen Bugtracker. Ich habe konkret Probleme eine Blacklist von Files/Ordnern zu definieren. Bzw. diese wird nicht beachtet
<dadrc> Die Seite scheint tot zu sein, aber das Projekt läuft jetzt auf github: https://github.com/sukria/Backup-Manager
<kubine> Title: sukria/Backup-Manager · GitHub (at github.com)
<Sarek> ah, danke
<apricot1> ich will von 12.04 auf 13.10 upgraden - geht das in einem "Rutsch"?
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<LetoThe2nd> weil. googlen darfst selber, wir hattens echt schon oft genug.
<apricot1> oh sorry
<jokrebel> apricot1: Gibt es einen besonderen Grund für Dich von der LTS-Version wegzugehn?
<apricot1> ja, Ubuntu-Touch fürs smartphone
<apricot1> das ist ja = 13.10
<k1l> apricot1: du vermischt da dinge
<jokrebel> ach - und Du hast aktuell 12.04 auf Deinem Smartphone, oder wie?
<apricot1> noch nicht :)
<apricot1> aber 13.10 passt zu touch
<k1l> apricot1: du brauchst kein 13.04 um ubuntu-touch auf dein smartphone zu installieren (wenn das smartphone kompatibel ist und du dir im klaren bist, auf was du dich einlässt)
<apricot1> 12.04 auf dem smartphone? wie soll das denn gehen?
<jokrebel> soll das ein trollversuch werden?
<apricot1> wie bitte ??
<jokrebel> apricot1: Oder was hat Dein Upgrade von 12.04 ausgehend mit Deinem Smartphone zu tun?
<k1l> apricot1: siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<kubine> Title: Touch/Install - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> +Wunsch
<k1l> man beachte auch die zahlreichen hinweise und warnunggen dort
<apricot1> jokrebel, ich will in den nächsten Tagen ein smartphone mit ubuntu-touch bestücken. Auch für direkte Steuerung des 13.10 übers smartphone
<stevieh> was steuer ich denn da?
<jokrebel> …was mit 12.04 nicht ginge?
<k1l> apricot1: das klingt o als wenn du falsche eindrücke hast, was ubuntu-touch ist. bitte lies die wiki seite, die ich dir gegeben habe
<apricot1> die Seite kenn ich hab ich auch gelesen
<k1l> dann weiß ich nicht, wie du darauf kommst dein desktop system mit ubuntu-touch zu steuern
<lulink99> jokrebel: Habe gestern versucht, eine Datensicherung mit Clonezilla zu machen (partitionsweise als Image) und er konnte weniger als die Hälfte der Partitionen sichern.
<stevieh> lulink99: wie hast du das denn geschafft?
<lulink99> stevieh: Er meckerte mehrmals wegen "I/O-Errors".
<stevieh> ahso, platte am Arsch... clonezilla kann aber doch auch nen best effort mode, odeR?
<koegs> ansonsten dd_rescue
<stevieh> hab clonezilla grad nicht mehr im kopf, ich glaub, das kann man damit starten, aber btw. wenn es um daten retten geht, hilft dd_rescue eh mehr.
<lulink99> stevieh: Weiß ich leider nicht.
<Guest42235> Hallo, ich hab ein Problem. Ich muss greade eine PC auf dem Lubuntu läuft mit dem internet verbinden. Da ich grad kein WLAN Stick mehr habe möchte ich mein win 7 mit einer Netzwerkbrücke werdenen. Hat bis her auch immer (unter windows ) geklappt. Nur unter Lubuntu bekomme ich jetzt keine Verbindung
<jokrebel> Guest42235: Und der PC hat nicht wenigstens eine LAN-Karte?
<Guest42235> Ja klar onboard. Ich hab die 2 PCs verbunden und es wird sogar unter Lubuntu angezeigt, die IPs werden richtig bezogen und ein DNS Server ist eingestellt. Nur kommt halt nichts wenn ich den Browser öffne
<k1l> sicher, dass windows das richtig handhabt?
<Guest42235> also ich hatte früher auf dem PC Windows 7 drauf und bin jetzt auf Lubuntu umgestiegen. Die IPs und DNS Server Einstellungen sind die gleichen
<jokrebel> Guest42235: Warum steckst Du den Lubuntu-Rechner nicht einfach per LAN-Kabel an den Router?
<Guest42235> weil der Router ca 2 Stockwerke unter mir ist und ich bis vor ca. 1h mein WLAN Stick kaputt gegengen ist, niemals das bedürfnis hatte Löcher zu bohren
<jokrebel> Guest42235: Und der Lubuntu-Rechner hängt normalerweise nie am Internet?
<Guest42235> doch halt über diesen Stick. Mein anderer hat eine WLAN Karte auf dem Board
<jokrebel> Guest42235: Woher weist Du, dass der Stick, der bis vor ner Stunden anscheinend am Lubuntu-Rechner noch funktionierte, kaputt ist?
<Guest42235> die status LED blinkt nicht mehr (egal an welchem Rechner) und ich kann auch nicht mehr auf in zugreifen.
<jokrebel> Guest42235: Auf nen WLAN-Stick kann man nur selten "zugreifen" und grade unter Linux leuchten LEDs schon mal auch nicht obwohl die Funktion gegeben ist.
<jokrebel> Guest42235: Was sagt denn "lsusb" zu dem Stick?
<jokrebel> bzw. über den Stick
<sdx23> Guest42235: Kannst du den Windows-Rechner pingen? Was steht in "route"? kannst du deinen Router pingen?
<Guest42235> Entschuldigung, ich hab mich falsch aus gedrückt. lsusb findet ihn nicht und auch unter windows wird nicht erkannt(Geräte Manager). Ein Ping sagt nur das ich 100% der Packete verliere
<sdx23> ping gegen was?
<Guest42235> google.de /heise.de und auch gegen die ip des eingestellten DNS servers
<jokrebel> Guest42235: Und gegen die IP des Routers?
<sdx23> Ja, dann ping den Windowsrechner, wie ich schon schrieb. Wenn das funktioniert, ist entweder die Route falsch gesetzt oder dein Windows leitet das Netz nicht sinnig weiter.
<Guest42235> ok ein moment
<Guest42235> ne auch die IP des Windows rechners führt zu keinem erfolg
<Guest42235> naja dann geht der stick halt in reperatur und ich war so lange. Danke für die hilfe
<User4321> Hallo, ich suche ein Backup tool (von Partitionen) das mir die Wiederherstellung von einzelnen Datein erlaubt.
<koegs> User4321: ein mit dd erstelltes image kann man auch mounten und einzelne dateien daraus kopieren
<sdx23> Es sei denn das Dateisystem wäre kaputt, dann wende man beispielsweise photorec auf das Image an.
<User4321> ok aber kopiert dd nicht auch leeren platz und alles andere auch?
<User4321> aber ich hab in partition aber die helfte noch frei. Muss ich das image so aufblähen?
<LetoThe2nd> User4321: naja du musst dich entscheiden - entweder dateibasiert - oder imagebasiert
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn imagebasiert, muss logischerweise *alles* mit, auch der platz den das dateisystem für leer *hält*
<LetoThe2nd> hintergrund: der platz könnte ja z.b. alte daten beinhalten, die man dann retten könnte
<LetoThe2nd> denn das was die meisten image-programme dir verkaufen ist eben nicht image, sondern eigentlich dateibasiert plus ein paar tricks dass es wie ein image aussieht
<User4321> ok das versteh ich. Ich glaub ich sag einfach was ich brauch und da du dich da um einiges besser auskennst wirst du vermutlich wissen was ich brauch. Also ich hab eine beschädigte Windows Installation. Diese ist 128GB groß, davon sind 60Gb im gebrauch. Ich möchte jetzt ein backup davon machen weil ich Windows neu installieren möchte.  Wenn ich das Image habe möchte ich später einzelne...
<User4321> ...Dateien wieder herstellen falls ich sie brauche.
<LetoThe2nd> kopieren und packen. fertig.
<LetoThe2nd> für was auch immer man da ein besonderes tool brauchen würde weiss ich nicht.
<koegs> joah, wenn man nur die dateien ungefiltert will, alles in ein großes .tar.bz2 packen und gut ist
<LetoThe2nd> sinngemäss: tar cvjf meinzeug.tar.bz2 /da/liegt/der/krempel
<LetoThe2nd> wobei schwer vermutlich sogar reicht die benutzerdaten rauszusichern.
<User4321> stimmt das ist viel einfacher. Nur hatte ich vorher das Problem das wenn ich ordner unter einer Lubuntu live Cd kopiert habe sich die Ordner größe um 20 bis 30% erhöht hat.  Ohne das ich weiß geändert habe und ich mein jetzt nicht die Größe auf dem Datenträger
<LetoThe2nd> kommt drauf an was für fiese tricks da windows im dateisystem hat...
<LetoThe2nd> wenn das z.b. inter rekursive links oder ähnlichen schrott einsetzt...
<koegs> aber besser gepackt als mit dem oben genannten kommando wird es eh nicht mehr ohne erheblichen zeitaufwand und man kann es sich bequem nachher mit dem archiv-manager angucken und rauspicken
<LetoThe2nd> ebenst
<User4321> ok weil es hat vorher auch in einem verzeichnis (6GB) auf einmal nach dem kopieren 10GB angezeigt und war selbst nach 30min nach dem verbleibende Zeit=0 dran stand noch nicht fertig 
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt - ohne zu wissen was da in dem verzeichnis ist... schwierig zu sagen.
<koegs> User4321: mach keine kopie, nutz "tar" wie oben aufgezeigt
<User4321> war einfach nur der Desktop ordner mit einem unterordner wo bilder drin sind
<User4321> und sonst ein paar text datein
<koegs> User4321: wir drehen uns im kreis, wir können es nicht erraten...
<User4321> ok ich versuchs mit tar und gzip
<User4321> danke
<blablablahfksj> Hallo!
<blablablahfksj> Ich würde gern wissen, welche Grafikkarte in meinem Gerät verbaut ist. Folgendes wird angezeigt: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0a16] (rev 09) 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:220c] 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<blablablahfksj> Leider finde ich nichts genaueres dazu. Um welches Modell handelt es sich genau? HD4000?
<sdx23> googeln nach der PCI-ID würde ich sagen.
<ppq> blablablahfksj: finde raus, welche cpu du hast, dann weißt du auch genau, was für ein grafikchip das ist. siehe auch http://ark.intel.com und "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<kubine> Title: ARK | Your Source for Intel Product Information (at ark.intel.com)
<blablablahfksj> sdx23 ppq kubine: Danke, lesen hilft. PCI-ID half leider nicht.
<kubine> keine ursache
<Pacman1> wie installiere ich Windowsprogramme mit Wine?
<_moep_> wine programm.exe
<Pacman1> in der Konsole?
<_moep_> ja
<ppq> Pacman1: grundsätzlich: "wine Downloads/installer.exe" oder "wine msiexec /i Downloads/installer.msi" beispielsweise
<ppq> hängt halt davon ab, was du da hast
<Pacman1> alles klar danke. 
<Pacman1> Wisst ihr zufällig auch ob es ein Ardroid SDK für Linux gibt
<ppq> gibt es
<Pacman1> im Softwarecenter oder muss ich im I-net schauen?
<User4321> auf der webseite von dem sdk gab es so weit ich weiß mal eine anleidung wie man es unter ubuntu mit eclipse alles einrichtet
<Pacman1> ok super danke. ich schau mal ob ich was finde
<ppq> Pacman1: in den ubuntu-paketquellen finden sich die am häufigsten benötigten tools wie adb oder fastboot. das komplette sdk aber nicht, iirc
<ppq> Pacman1: ah, guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Android_SDK
<kubine> Title: Android SDK › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Pacman1> ok danke hab es gefunden
<Pacman1> gibt es eine möglichkeit noch mehr Leistung aus Xubuntu zu holen ohne hardwareänderung?
<ppq> !tuning > Pacman1 
<kubine> Pacman1: Informationen zu Tuning finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning
<Pacman1> super danke.
<TheBrayn> ich hab hier eine ubuntu 12.04 in einer vm (virtualbox) und hab das image gecloned, hab auf einem der beiden die mac umgestellt und den hostname geändert
<TheBrayn> nun verbindet sich der eine nicht mitm internet
<ppq> hast den gast mal neu gestartet?
<TheBrayn> ne, warum sollte ich?
<TheBrayn> ist ja kein windows
<jokrebel> TheBrayn: Auch unter Linux kann sowas schon mal hifreich sein, auch wenn es nicht wie bei Windows bei jedem sc*** nötig ist.
<Pacman1> könnt ihr ein partitionierungswerkzeug empfehlen?
<ppq> Pacman1: gparted
<jokrebel> GParted
<Pacman1> bzw formatieren
<Pacman1> :-D Super Community!!! Danke
<TheBrayn> ich weiß zwar nicht warum der kein eth0 mehr hat aber daran lags
<jokrebel> TheBrayn: Also hat ein Reboot geholfen?
<TheBrayn> nein
<TheBrayn> ich hab auch nicht neu gebootet
<jokrebel> Wie hast Du es denn dann repariert, lass doch die Nachwelt an Deinem Wissen teilhaben.
<TheBrayn> schnell: eth1 statt eth0 in die /etc/network/interfaces eintragen
<TheBrayn> besser: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules anpassen damit das eth0 ist
<TheBrayn> beim ändern der mac-addresse generiert der logischerweise dann ein neues interface
<TheBrayn> da hätte auch kein reboot des hosts geholfen
<jokrebel> sicher? möcht ich anzweifeln.
<TheBrayn> die änderungen müssen in den vms durchgeführt werden
<TheBrayn> das kannst du gerne anzweifeln :P
<jokrebel> Völlig egal ob VM- oder echter-Klon. Erst mal kollidiert sowas in nem LAN. Erst wenn alles geändert und mal kurz aus dem Netz verschwunden ist kann es klappen.
<GreenBug> nabend zusammen - ich habe einen toshiba mit der lausigen ati radeon 3200 und bin zu 90% mit der console beschäftigt. meine frage: kann man den ati-leagazy treiber auch aus der console heraus installieren damit der toshiba nicht immer so heiss wird? ich nutze 12.04 lts minimal alternate 
<_moep_> GreenBug: brauchst du unbedingt den orginaltreiber? normal tut es der freie radeon treiber auch
<GreenBug> _moep_ meinst du fglrx? 
<TheBrayn> jokrebel: das ist einfach falsch, hier kollidiert nichts weil erst garkeine verbindung bestand
<TheBrayn> weil eth0 nicht existiert sondern nur eth1
<_moep_> GreenBug: ja fglrx ist doch der ATI treiber
<GreenBug> _moep_ den habe ich nur einmal unter X installiert und dann habe ich eine superbreite schrift. deshalb habe ich unter X vorzugsweise den ATI-Legazy genommen. Ich weiss nicht warum fglrx mit MEINER radeon 3200 nicht harmoniert
<TheBrayn> bye
<jokrebel> TheBrayn: Und wieso sollte es mit eth1 nicht klappen (bei ner Standardinstallation ohne händischem gefummel in interfaces oder so) nach nem Reboot. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass die neue Hardware auch ne andere MAC bringt.
<TheBrayn> jokrebel: weil eth1 nicht in /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen ist
<TheBrayn> da ändert sich auch durch den reboot nichts
<_moep_> GreenBug: ich meinte ja auch eher du solltest eher den freien radeon treiber installieren - der macht meist keine probleme
<TheBrayn> so nun wirklich weg
<jokrebel> TheBrayn: Was bei ner Standardinstalliton mit Networkmanager automatisch passiert. Ich hab hier nicht umsonst zb WLAN2 ;-)
<GreenBug> _moep_ wie heisst der? sudo apt-get ????
<jokrebel> TheBrayn: Was für Ubuntu hast Du eigentlich?
<_moep_> GreenBug: such mit aptitude nach radeon 
<GreenBug> okay - ich switch dann mal eben in eine andere konsole
<_moep_> GreenBug: screen
<_moep_> ;)
<GreenBug> hab ich auch  :D
<GreenBug> _moep_ xserver-xorg-radeon alleine oder dann mit fglrx?
<_moep_> GreenBug: allein
<GreenBug> okay
<GreenBug> ich hoffe ich seh dich dann gleich wieder. sonst wieder neu installieren ... *kopfkratz*
<udo> _moep_ bin wieder da :) lüfter läuft wie blöd :)
<jokrebel> udo: Besser zu viel Kühlung als zu wenig ;-)
<_moep_> udo: allgemein ist es bei den ultrabooks so, dass sie wärmeprobleme haben wenn du $dinge tust
<miauz> abend
<miauz> ist hier schon mal jemand mit linux/ubuntu/mint mit berlinlinienbus gefahren?
<_moep_> wieso
<miauz> ich würde mich gerne mit deren wlan verbinden
<miauz> allerdings wird die seite für das zustimmen der regeln nicht automatisch aufgerufen
<ppq> sollte im browser kommen, wenn du irgendwas eingibst
<ppq> google.de oder so
<miauz> kommt eben leider nicht
<miauz> :(
<miauz_> die komplizierte lösung: mit dem android gerät angemeldet und per usb tethern
<miauz_> eher umständlich
<jokrebel> miauz_: Ach, mit nem Android-Handy klappt die Verbindung?
<miauz_> ja, das ist ja, was mich wundert
<miauz_> die verbindung ist aber erstaunlich gut
<kreilauf> hi
<kreilauf> hab mal ne frage
<kreilauf> hab mit dem hdmi probleme hab zwar bild aber kein ton
<kreilauf> unter aplay -l  steht die soundkarte
<kreilauf> aber ich kann keine test sounds wiedergeben...
<kreilauf> jemand ne ahnung?
<lulink99> kreilauf: Wo ist denn das Kabel angeschlossen?
<kreilauf> hdmi 1 (tv) -> laptop
<lulink99> kreilauf: Also Laptop. Könnte ich das Modell erfahren?
<kreilauf> acer 5737z
<kreilauf> lulink99: os ist 12.04 / 64bit
<kreilauf> vllt hilft das noch...
<lulink99> kreilauf: Grafikkarte würde helfen.
<lulink99> kreilauf: Nvidia hab' ich gesehen.
<kreilauf> nvidia geforece 9400m g
<lulink99> kreilauf: Sehe gerade das hier: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=927686
<kreilauf> lulink99: bild funktioniert
<kreilauf> laut dem forum gibt es immer mal probleme mit dem sound -> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/information-%3A-sound-ueber-hdmi-mit-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: Information : Sound über HDMI mit Ubuntu › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<kreilauf> aber ich komme mit der anleitung nicht zurecht
<ksk> moin
<lulink99> kreilauf: Könnte ich dein "aplay -l" mal sehen?
<kreilauf> moment
<kreilauf> bin am anderen pc muss dort erst internet herstellen
<kreilsuf2> so
<kreilsuf2> http://pastebin.com/FgUMGSbb
<kubine> Title: aplay -l **** Liste der Hardware-Geräte (PLAYBACK) **** Karte 0: NVidia [HDA - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kreilauf> so da haste
<lulink99> kreilauf: Was wird denn in "alsamixer" bei Soundkartenauswahl (F6) angezeigt?
<lulink99> kreilauf: Hast du den proprietären Nvidia-Treiber installiert?
<kreilsuf2> lulink99: http://snag.gy/l3q28.jpg
<kreilauf> muss ich nvidai auswählen ?
<lulink99> kreilauf: Geh dann mal in Alsamixer auf Nvidia.
<kreilauf> k
<lulink99> kreilauf: Und probiere mal, was abzuspiele.
<kreilauf> geht nicht
<kreilauf> habs ausgewählt..aber kein sound
<kreilauf> keine testsounds funktionieren
<kreilauf> neustarten?
<ksk> seit meinem upgrade auf 13.04 tuts steam im wine (ausm ppa) nichtmehr: "fixme:dbghelp:elf_search_auxv can't find symbol in module
<ksk> " jemand ne idee oder ähnliches erlebt?
<lulink99> kreilauf: Nee. Sind die wichtigen Regler an, und ist vor allem der proprietäre Nvidia-Treiber installiert?
<kreilauf> lulink99: mit dem treiber ist so eine sache wollte da nicht direkt ran, ob der richtige drin ist keine ahnung... wie nennt sich der befehl für die nvidia einstellungen
<kreilauf> brauchst du noch einmal eine bildschirmkopie von dem alsa?
<lulink99> kreilauf: Zeig mal das "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version".
<kreilauf> k moment
<kreilsuf2> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<kreilsuf2> cat: /proc/driver/nvidia/version: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<lulink99> kreilauf: Das zeigt, dass du nicht den prop. Treiber benutzt. Ohne ihn funktioniert aber kein Audio! 
<kreilauf> hmpf
<kreilauf> ist das wirklich der grund, weil wenn ich da wieder rumstelle = schwarzer bildschirm
<kreilauf> der soudn im allgemeinen funktioniert ja tadellos
<kreilauf> hmpf
<lulink99> kreilauf: Systemeinstellungen -> Software&Aktualiesierungen->  Zusätzliche Treiber.
<lulink99> kreilauf: Hier den Proprietären & Empfohlenen Treiber wählen.
<lulink99> kreilauf: Installieren und Neustart.
<kreilsuf2> http://snag.gy/g3FJ2.jpg
<kreilsuf2> http://snag.gy/sLoP4.jpg
<kreilsuf2> ist im alsa alles richtig eingestellt?
<kreilauf> welchen treiber soll ich wählen?
<lulink99> kreilauf: Screenshot bitte von verfügbaren Treibern, im alsamixer geht es rechts weiter.
<kreilauf> moment
<kreilsuf2> http://snag.gy/TlrVf.jpg
<kreilsuf2> hier mit mehr auflösung
<lulink99> kreilauf: Meiner sieht so aus: http://snag.gy/OOc01.jpg
<lulink99> kreilauf: Also: Master vllt. auf 70%.
<kreilauf> ich hab master auf 100 %
<bekks> Dann hol schonmal die Ohrstöpsel ;)
<kreilauf> hi bekks
<lulink99> Meinte ich doch...
<kreilauf> öhm, ich hab das problem das ich keinen sound habe
<kreilauf> bekks: kannst du vllt mit helfen..?
<kreilauf> bzw. hast du alles verfolgt?
<lulink99> kreilauf: Foto von Systemeinstellungen -> Software&Aktualiesierungen->  Zusätzliche Treiber.
<kreilauf> welchen treiber soll ich da nehmen?
<lulink99> kreilauf: Foto wäre nett.
<bekks> Ja, habe ich. Und wenn du das nun zum Leben bewegst plötzlich Ton hast, fliegen Dir die Ohren weg.
<bekks> !sound
<bekks> hmm, hmm.
<bekks> kreilauf: KEnnst Du: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung ?
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lulink99> bekks, kreilauf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668737
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] HOWTO: Ubuntu 10.10 Nvidia hdmi audio (at ubuntuforums.org)
<bekks> 10.10 ist ein bisschen sehr alt.
<lulink99> bekks: Es hat trotzdem ergeben, dass er nicht den Proprietären Treiber installiert hat.
<kreilauf> hm, liegt es zu 100% an dem treiber? ich trau mich da nicht ran
<kreilauf> zumal ich nicht weiß welchen ich auswählen muss...
<lulink99> kreilauf: Also ich bin mir sicher, außerdem ist meist sowieso der proprietäre dem opensource-Treiber vorzuziehen, allein wg. der Leisdtung.
<bekks> kreilauf: Wissen wir auch nicht, weil du uns ja nicht sagst, was Dir angeboten wird.
<bekks> kreilauf: Und den Link von mir hast du bereits gelesen?
<kreilauf> nein moment
<lulink99> kreilauf, bekks: Ein Bild der Auswahl wäre schön.
<bekks> lulink99: Du musst mich nicht hilighten dazu ;)
<kreilauf> bekks: also der sound allgemein geht ja nur halt nicht über hdmi zum tv hin
<lulink99> Tschuldigung.
<kreilauf> lulink99: hab ich gepostet
<bekks> kreilauf: Wo?
<kreilauf> http://snag.gy/g3FJ2.jpg
<bekks> kreilauf: Das sind GRaphikkartentreiber.
<kreilauf> ah okay von was brauchst du ein bild, sry
<lulink99> kreilauf: Normal der oberste Treiber. Was meint bekks?
<bekks> Das hat NICHTS kmit dem Soundproblem zu tun,.
<bekks> Das meint bekks :)
<kreilauf> hm ka was du jetzt brauchst
<muhres> Hallo zusammen, habe hier einen Laptop via HDMI an einem externen Monitor angeschlossen. Im GUI tool als auch in xrandr wird mir max. 1600x900 Auflösung angzeig! Der Monitor geht aber bis 1920x1080 - jemand eine Idee wie ich die Richtige Auflösung anpassen kann?
<lulink99> bekks: "hdmi audio does not work with nouveau/opensource"
<bekks> ich würde ja nvidia-updates per terminal installieren.
<kreilauf> bekks: von was brauchst du nun eine bildschirmkopie?
<kreilauf> bekks: wie nennt sich der befhehl wo man zusätzlich noch einstellungen treffen kann?
<ksk> muhres: machmal sowas wie "--left-of" damit du aus dem klonmodus rauskommst
<kreilauf> nvidia-diagnose ka
<muhres> ksk: etwas genauer bitte? bin da nit so fit mit xrandr
<bekks> "nvidia-settings" nennt der sich.
<kreilauf> okay danke ioch schau mal
<bekks> kreilauf: Und dazu musst du erstmal den nvidia Treiber installieren, mit sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<kreilauf> okay
<kreilauf> install läuft
<kreilauf> so
<kreilauf> hat geklappt, danke und gotts ei dank
<kreilauf> aber nach wie vor kein sound
<kreilauf> gut
<kreilauf> geht
<lulink99> Was jetzt?
<kreilauf> spdif 1 über alsamixer aktiviert
<kreilauf> mit m
<kreilauf> nun gehts
<kreilauf> ob es am treiber lag keine ahnung dies hatte ich nicht getestet
<lulink99> Mmh. SPDIF -> digitales Audio. Klingt logisch...
<lulink99> kreilauf: Ich freue mich, geholfen zu haben und wünsche einw gute Nacht!
<kreilauf> danke auch
<kreilauf> herzlichen dank..
<kreilauf> vorallem auch bekks
<kreilauf> schönen abend noch..
<TheInfinity> hmm. jemand da der lust hat sich ein sehr merkwürdiges bounce problemchen anzuschauen?
<TheInfinity> 12.04, postfix, mysql als accountquelle, ein mailaccount bounced aus irgendeinem grund wegen zu vieler redirects
<TheInfinity> hier das log: http://pastebin.com/YK0tETF5
<kubine> Title: Nov 21 00:01:10 (none) postfix/smtpd[13332]: D34AB125874: client=bchm-d9bb942a.p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-21
<thinkpad> Ich habe mir jetzt Ubuntu 13.10 auf meinen
<thinkpad> +IBM Thinkpad r32 gemacht und jetzt funktioniert meine Soundkarte nicht mehr
<thinkpad> +:-( Vorher unter Debian 7 lief sie einwandfrei. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand
<thinkpad> +helfen?
<bullgard6> thinkpad: Du mußt eine Fehlermeldung entlocken. "funktioniert nicht mehr" reicht nicht als Beschreibung. --  1) add yourself to the 'audio' group (log out & in again) 2) unmute and raise channels w/ alsamixer (also try muting some & toggle jack sense if available) 3) <pulseaudio> or other daemon stopped? 4) speakers on? 5) does "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" work for root? 6) purge...
<bullgard6> ...any installed <oss4> packages to remove ALSA blacklist.
<eg0x> moin
<LupusE> g'morgen
<IchGuckLive> Guten morgen ! Ich bin auf der suche nach einer dev nummer für das angesteckte usb2serial kabel 
<IchGuckLive> wie bekomme ich das denn raus was da zugewiesen wurde
<IchGuckLive> ttyusb0  oder einer der ttys*
<dadrc> dmesg
<IchGuckLive> dadrc: pl2303: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver da ist das ding ja 
<dadrc> Da sollte eigentlich auch stehen, welches device das geworden st
<dadrc> Nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> ganz sicher.
<koegs> ack++
<LetoThe2nd> I-Punkt: guckst du, ich demonstriers dir sogar mit genau dem usb-ic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6452284/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> I-Punkt: tabfail, sorry.
<LetoThe2nd> IchGuckLive: ^^^^^^^
<I-Punkt> ...hab ich was verpasst? :-)
<IchGuckLive> LetoThe2nd:  so siehts bei mir auch aus aber da stehn nix von /dev/...
<LetoThe2nd> IchGuckLive: dann investier mal graue zellen für 2cent und lies es nochmal. sorry, anders kann ichs nicht nennen.
<IchGuckLive> ttyUSB0 ;-)
<IchGuckLive> LetoThe2nd:  Thanks Satalite data are flowing into the ubuntu 10.04 SMILE
<LetoThe2nd> IchGuckLive: SATAlite? ist das dann SATA-3G-lite, oder SATA-6G-lite? wie viel geht da durch? und warum lite? brauch das weniger pins? oder weniger strom? oder, oder, oder?
<IchGuckLive> $GPRMC,084954.000,A,5015.7497,N,00750.5730,E,0.00,,211113,,,A*77 
<LetoThe2nd> IchGuckLive: du kannst das auch lesen als "wenn man schon versucht auf englisch zu reden in nem channel, der deutsch als standardsprache hat, dann sollte mans wenigstens richtig machen."
<IchGuckLive> LetoThe2nd:  ich weis das ist nicht so einfach alles 
<IchGuckLive> DANKE 
<Nooboo> Hallo Liebe Ubuntu Community, ich habe mal eine technische Frage an euch. Und zwar habe ich auf meinen Laptop Ubuntu (Netinstaller) installiert. Nachträglich habe ich erst Xorg und dann Lxde als GUI installiert. Ging auch alles Problemlos, allerdings habe ich keinen Ton. Wenn ich eine komplette Lubuntu Distro CD einlegen und auf Lubuntu ohne Installation starten klicke, funktioniert nachdem das System in den Ram geladen wurde der 
<Nooboo> gibt es da eine Paketquelle, die ich mit sudo apt-get herunterladen und installieren kann?
<koegs> Nooboo: es gibt afaik lubuntu-desktop als meta-package
<koegs> da würde dann alles installiert werden als würdest du die CD nehmen
<Nooboo> Also müsste ich LXDE wieder deinstallieren und dann lubuntu desktop und meta package installieren oder sind das zwei pakete die zusätzlich zur installierten GUI als erweiterung installiert werden?
<dadrc> kannst einfach lubuntu-desktop zusätzlich installieren
<dadrc> Das zieht dann alle Pakete, die dir noch zum kompletten Lubuntu fehlen.
<Nooboo> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen LXDEM und lightLXDE oder so.. weil ich eben gefragt wurde welche Fenstermanager.
<dadrc> lxdm und lightdm, wahrscheinlich.
<dadrc> Außerdem Displaymanager, nicht Fenstermanager, wichtiger Unterschied.
<dadrc> Displaymanager zeigen dir am Anfang das Loginfenster an
<stevieh> aber ob das alles irgendwas mit dem Ton zu tun hat...
<dadrc> Lubuntu nimmt standardmäßig lightdm.
<dadrc> Unterschied: tjo, gute Frage. 
<Nooboo> Ja stimmt Displaymanager ich ab jetzt lxdm genommen das war vorausgewählt. Ich dachte, es wäre ein Unterschied an der Arbeitsoberfläche. Der Lockscreen ist mir ja egal wie der aussieht.
<Nooboo> Loginfenster meinte ich
 * Ahran is away: AFK
 * Ahran is back (gone 00:00:21)
<k1l> !away > Ahran 
 * Ahran is away: AFK
<kubine> Ahran: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Dulem> Hallo liebe Leute. Wir haben z.Z. einen Server stehen der eine Horde Thin-Clients beliefert (Image vom Server, /home liegt auf einem NAS). Wir planen aber nun die Clientes abzuschaffen und lieber unabhängige PCs mit Ubuntu/Debian hinzustellen, da wir so flexibler sind was die alten Schrottkisten angeht.
<Dulem> Jetzt ist die Frage wie wir da mit der Nutzerverwaltung machen. Daten liegen ja auf dem NAS. 
<Dulem> Ist ein LDAP-Server das beste und einzige? Oder gibt es nutzbare Alternativen?
<Dulem> Vor allem wenn wir nicht alle Thin-CLientes auf ein mal abschaffen, sondern nebenher weiterlaufen lassen wollen?
<apollo13> einzige nicht, aber so ziemlich das einzig sinnvolle
<dadrc> LDAP + NFS
<Dulem> Und lässt sich LDAP problemlos neben dem normalen Betrieb (Thinclients) nutzen? 
<Dulem> Sozusagen in der Übergangszeti?
<dadrc> So im Allgemeinen, ja.
<Dulem> Das hört sich gut an. Vielen dank bis hier!
<apollo13> Dulem: aber lies dich erstmal in LDAP ein, das Ding ist alles andere als trivial
<apollo13> vor allem weil du das hochverfügbar willst, sonst ist alles down
<dadrc> Und sieh zu, dass du auf allen Kisten trotzdem einen lokalen Account mit sinnvollen Rechten hast
<Dulem> apollo13, Ja, das ist mir beim überfliegen auch schon aufgefallen. Daher fragte ich nach :D
<apollo13> dadrc: root wird man selten los von den kisten ;)
<dadrc> Wenn's Ubuntu ist, hilft root nicht viel
<Dulem> dadrc, Ja, die Clienten bekommen Debian draufgebügelt
<mythischenmythos> hat jemand ahnung wie man wicd mit indicator icon am laufen bekommt? 
<mythischenmythos> ubuntu 13.10
<Darkfire2012> Tach
<Darkfire2012> gibt es ppas für ubuntu 12.04 LTS Grafikkarte HP Elitebook930p betreffend?
<mythischenmythos> welche ist denn verbaut?
<koegs> mythischenmythos: vielleicht gilt das auch für 13.10: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wicd#Wicd-Icon-nicht-im-Panel
<kubine> Title: Wicd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mythischenmythos> lspci im terminal und dann mal gucken 
<Darkfire2012> Danke mythischenmythos
<mythischenmythos> wiki ubuntuusers  hab ich schon wegen wicd geschaut,aber das hat mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen, die anleitung geht seit 12.04 nicht mehr wirklich
<koegs> auch nciht der hinweis mit "all icons"?
<mythischenmythos> warte i h s hau no hmal kurz
<mythischenmythos> grade edge verbindung
<mythischenmythos> ja auch schon versucht,  aber der Eintrag panel fehlte und übern terminal eintragen  hatte auch nicht geklappt
<falkenhorst> habe seit update auf 13.10 keine wlan verbindung.unter systemeinstellung lässt unter "drahtloß" der schieberegler nicht verschieben.weiß jemand rat?
<dadrc> falkenhorst, mach mal ein terminal auf und gib `rfkill list` ein
<dadrc> Da sollte ein Eintrag für deine WLAN-Karte sein
<falkenhorst> habe bei wlan und wireless lan jeweils hardblocked und softblocked NO
<dadrc> Du hast Einträge für "WLAN" und "Wireless LAN"? Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `iwconfig` in 'nem Pastebin
<falkenhorst> oder besser wenn ich :
<falkenhorst> lo        no wireless extensions.
<falkenhorst> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<falkenhorst> eth1      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any  
<falkenhorst>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   
<falkenhorst>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<falkenhorst>           Power Management:off
<falkenhorst>           
<falkenhorst> eth2      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any  
<falkenhorst>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   
<falkenhorst>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<falkenhorst>           Power Management:off
<falkenhorst> reicht das?
<dadrc> urghs. bitte das nächste mal als pastebin.
<dadrc> Aber ja.
<dadrc> Wieso heißen die Dinger denn eth1 und eth2?
<dadrc> Hast du da mal irgendwas geändert?
<falkenhorst> kann mich nicht daran erinnern. auch der propretiäre treiber ist installiert. bin zur zeit unter kabel draussen
<falkenhorst> ich habe ein paarmal die verbindung wlan gelöscht und wieder neu eingerichtet. 
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte (als Pastebin, nicht so in den Channel werfen, bitte) /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<falkenhorst> ähhh , kannst du mir das genauer erklären? was soll ich auf diese adresse laden? das hier      file:///etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dadrc> Machst die Datei auf, gehst (zB) auf paste.ubuntu.com, kopierst den Textinhalt da ins das große Feld, klickst auf "Paste!" und gibst uns hier die URL von dem Fenster nach dem Abschicken
<falkenhorst> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453312/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<falkenhorst> danke!!!!!!
<falkenhorst> noch was ,..ich habe  vorher die meldung bekommen das der wlan router außerhalb des sendebereichs sein soll. hatte ihn vorher ihm "hollow mode" zur zeit hbe ich ihn wieder auf sichtbar geschaltet. hatte aber auch keinen erfolg
<falkenhorst> also ich wollte sagen das ich mit anderer hardware ins netz komme
<dadrc> Und so wie das eben bitte noch den Inhalt von /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 
<dadrc> Allerdings: Da sind 2 Karten hardblocked … 
<dadrc> Das heißt eigentlich, dass der WLAN-Schalter am Laptop aus ist.
<falkenhorst> das heißt? nein ich habe keinen wlan schalter,...das ist das erste wonach ich geschaut habe. nur über FN tasten und da bekomme ich den flugzeug mode ein und ausgeschaltet
<dadrc> Wasn das genau für ein Laptop?
<falkenhorst> lenovo s10 ....und nun der zweite paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6453355/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<falkenhorst> und beim s10 hbe ich die wlan karte nachgerüstet....hat aber alles vor dem update funktioniert
<BlackAdder> hallo, ist es möglich den User zu ändern, unter dem der transmission-daemon ausgeführt wird?
<dadrc> falkenhorst, also, laut Google hat das Ding schon einen WLAN-Schalter: Linke Seite, über dem Cardreader
<falkenhorst> sry,...ich habe den lappi schon seit ca. 2jahren der hat keinen den hätte ich  entdeckt....der einzige ist oberhalb des keyboards und der ist nicht aktiv
<dadrc> Ah, kein S10-3
<dadrc> Na gut.
<dadrc> Im BIOS ist das WLAN auch an?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, dann verschieb mal die /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, vielleicht klärt sich das dann mit den komischen Namen für die Interfaces.
<dadrc> BlackAdder, bestimmt geht das.
<dadrc> Guck mal in /etc/init/transmission-daemon
<dadrc> Wenn nicht da, dann in /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<falkenhorst> hmmm,...bekomme ne Fehlermeldung DATEI NICHT GEFUNDEN
<dadrc> wo genau?
<dadrc> (Die beiden Zeilen mit Transmission waren nicht für dich)
<falkenhorst> unter /etc/init/transmission-daemon
<dadrc> falkenhorst, für dich: Verschieb mal die /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dadrc> Dann einmal neustarten
<dandedilia> ich brauche hilfe... mein Laptop nutzt den Radeon Treiber und ich brauche den fglrx Treiber zum spielen von Limbo... Ich wollt jetzt nicht extra nen thread eröffnen dafür. 
<dandedilia> hier mal meine grafikkarte
<dandedilia> daniel@Tee:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|3D\|Display" -A2
<dandedilia> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV620/M82 [Mobility Radeon HD 3450/3470] [1002:95c4]
<dandedilia> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30fc]
<dandedilia> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<dandedilia> weil mit den radeon treiber ist das nicht spielbar auf meinem laptop
<BlackAdder> dadrc: habs gefunden, war in /etc/init/transmission-daemon.conf
<dadrc> gut
<passt> Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch/ebook zum Thema Samba insb mit Samba4 für AD empfehlen und es auch nennen  :)
<koegs> !samba > passt
<kubine> passt: Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<koegs> da sind auch externe quellen genannt
<passt> danke, ich bin schon am Blättern
<falkenhorst> @dadrc   biste noch hier?
<dadrc> So halbwegs.
<falkenhorst> sry,....mein irc chat ist vorhoin 2x abgeschmiert...nd dann musste ich nochmal die winterreifen checken,...:)
<falkenhorst> darf ich dich fragen wie der letzte chat war? finde es nicht unter letzte diskussion
<dadrc> hab ich auch nicht da, rechner gewechselt
<falkenhorst> hab es schon
<falkenhorst> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417037/
<kubine> Title: falkenhorst › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<falkenhorst> auch auf den verdacht hin das ich jeze wieder mal ne lutscherfrage stelle :) WOHIN verschieben?
<dadrc> Irgendwo, Hauptsache weg. Pack sie in dein Home.
<dadrc> Verschieben ist bei sowas immer besser als löschen, falls man die Datei doch nochmal braucht.
<falkenhorst> ich lese erstmal das http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/58371/lenovo-s10-3s-wlan-inactive.html   
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Lenovo S10-3s WLan inactive - WLAN - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<falkenhorst> so groß kann der unterschied nicht sein
<dadrc> Der S10-3 hat einen WLAN-Schalter :)
<falkenhorst> dadrc,....habe den fehler gefunden
<falkenhorst> einer der kleinen leitung am wlan interface hat sich gelösst
<dadrc> ok, dann können wir hier natürlich viel ausprobieren .
<falkenhorst> habe dir nochmal die kill list kopiert ...aber gleiche fehlermeldung
<falkenhorst> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417042/
<kubine> Title: falkenhorst › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<falkenhorst> under der schieber im "drahtloß" lässt sich immer noch nicht verschieben
<jan77> die zeitzone lege ich doch (im endeffekt) ausschließlich in /etc/timezone fest, oder?
<k1l> nee
<jan77> achso... sondern?
<k1l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata 
<jan77> und wo speichert der die?
<stemmi> hi, mein xubuntu 13.10 fährt nicht mehr richtig runter sondern hängt sich dabei immer auf. reboot funktioniert aber. irgendwelche ideen woran sowas liegen könnte?
<k1l> schau mal in die alten dmesg und syslog in /var/log/ was da am ende für probleme sind
<stemmi> k1l: ich werd da nicht schlau draus dmesg: paste.ubuntu.com/6454595 syslog: paste.ubuntu.com/6454599
<k1l> stemmi: sind das die dmesg oder die dmesg.0 .1 etc?   nach dem ausschalten werden die logs alle einen nach hinten verschoben. und bringen natürlich nur die alten logs was, weil die aktuellen ja noch nicht runtergefahren wurden
<stemmi> k1l: das war die dmesg, dmesg.0 wäre die hier: paste.ubuntu.com/6454623
<stemmi> von der syslog habe ich höchstens noch eine gestern, die dmesg's sind beide von gerade eben
<stemmi> also ausgehend vom zeitstempel, den "ll -tr" anzeigt
<cyos> hallo weiss einer wo ich das icon der anwendung Transmission finde?
<cyos> im verzeichniss
<sdx23> http://packages.ubuntu.com - nach transmission suchen, Dateiliste zum Paket anzeigen lassen.
<sdx23> oder auch: apt-file list transmission | grep png\$
<apollo13> oder einfach dpkg -L transmission^^
<apollo13> dpkg -L ist schneller wenn das paket installiert ist^^
<sdx23> apt-file hat kein "wenn" ;)
<apollo13> dafür brauchts nen "update" :þ
<cyos> und wo finde ich das icon  wo ich mit doppelkick es starten kann 
<apollo13> das ist nen .desktop file
<apollo13> und das ist kein icon ;)
<cyos> ne die sache ist ich will einen torrent starten  und wenn ich auf get this torrent klicke läd er kein file runter sonder öffnet mir ein fenster wo ich programme auswählen soll
<cyos> wüsste nicht was ich da aussuchen soll 
<cyos> oder das desktop file
<cyos> finde es nicht in den angelistetten ordern nicht
<cyos> sind zwar ordern die transmission heissen aber keine .desktopfiles
<sdx23> in dem "Öffnen mit" Dialog suchst du das Binary. Wo das liegt, kann dir auch die Dateiliste sagen. Tendenziell /usr/bin
<cyos> ah danke hat funktioniert vielen dank :)
<apollo13> k1l_: da?
<k1l_> apollo13: ja
<apollo13> k1l_: query?
<k1l_> jupp
<monatsend> hallo ich gruesse euch. gerade eben habe ich versucht mir die properitaeren nvidia-treiber via system-preferences zu installieren. nach dem neustarten, ist mein monitor direkt schwarz 
<monatsend> ich komme mit ctrl+alt+F1 nicht mal mehr in die shell
<monatsend> kann ich via shift +esc direkt ubuntu in der shell starten 
<monatsend> oder wie mach ich das dann
<monatsend> weiss den jemand was da schief gelaufen sein koennte?
<bekks> Welche Treiberversion hast du denn installiert?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu und welche Grafikkarte hast Du?
<monatsend> ich weiss nicht genau. also installiert habe ich nvidia-current
<monatsend> 12.04  und die grafikkarte ist glaub ich die gtx 9600
<monatsend> geforce
<monatsend> also, hab via sys-pref den treiber installiert, dann mach reboot  bildschirm schwarz, ich konnte aber mit ctrl+alt+f1 in die shell, dort wollt ich treiber deinsallieren hat aber den treiber nicht gefunden, dann hab ich  sudo apt-get install nvidea-current und nvidea-settings  vom x-swat/x-updates ppa geholt. hat 4 pakete installiert, anscheinend war der treiber noch nicht installiert,...
<monatsend> ...reboot. und zack, schwartz und nicht mal ctrl+alt+F1 funkt
<bekks> Schalt das xswat PPA wieder ab.
<bekks> !ppapurge
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> !ppa-purge
<kubine> bekks: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<bekks> Am sinnvollsten machst du das mit einer Live CD und einem chroot.
<monatsend> ok 
<monatsend> vielen dank. 
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-22
<Rochvellon> also ich liebe ja den pispers, wenn er denn aufdreht
<stevieh> moinmoin.
<stevieh> ich hab da ein PRoblem :-) ich starte unter unity mediathek view und es macht ein Fenster "im off" auf, d.h. ich sehe es mit dem compiz scaler, aber um es zu bedienen, hab ich keinen Plan, wie ich das auf den Desktop bekommen soll...
<stevieh> merkt sich der unity wm fensterpositionen?
<stevieh> und wenn ja, wo?
<stevieh> hmm... ok, das ding war auf einem deaktivierten Desktop.. strange
<man0riaX> Guten morgen
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ahran> hi @all
<ahran> kann mir pls jmd bei bodhi linux helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> ahran: nein, die bodhi jungs machen ihren support bitte selbst - solche abgeleiteten pseudo-ubuntus sind einfach zu oft irgendwo verbastelt, was wire nicht kennen. danke.
<ahran> das problem ist das bodhi nur englischen support leiste ich aber kein englisch kann :(
<pAt_> ahran, frag doch einfach mal in #bodhilinux, vielleicht ist ein deutschsprachiger dabei der dir helfen kann.
<ahran> oder kann ich zb enlightenment auf ubuntu bzw bei mir halt Lubuntu installieren so das ich halt lxde und enlightenment nutzen kann??? weil eig gehts mir nur ums enlightenment ;D 
<ahran> ok habs schon im wiki gefund trotzdem thx
<LetoThe2nd> ahran: alternativ wenns bodhi sein muss, #ubuntu-de-offtopic - da ists zumindest deutch, und ähnliche leute wie hier. zum stand von enlightenment in ubuntu selbst kann ich leider nichts sagen.
<f31n> hi, meine esterne festplatte will nicht mehr so richtig, unter windows wird angezeigt dass sie formatiert werden soll und mein ubuntu hat bei vielen dateien einen input output error, meine frage ist nun was ist am sinnvollsten um so viel wie möglich von der festplatte wiederherzustellen? http://pastebin.com/YPJSnWUA
<kubine> Title: dmesg output: [1559879.524338] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdf] 3907029168 512-byte logical bl - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> f31n: mit ddrescue ein image der partition anlegen und dann mit testdisk auslesen
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Partitionen-retten-wenn-Reparatur-nicht-mehr-moeglich-ist
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<f31n> danke dir koegs werde ich machen - ddrescue wird wahrscheinlich auch wie dd den vollen speicherplatz der parition benötigen oder?
<koegs> leider ja
<f31n> okay danke :)
<apricot1> Grafikproblem: 12.04+xinerama; alle Arbeitsflächen mit eigenem Hintergrund; bei Rückkehr aus der Bereitschaft ist in der zuletzt aktiven Arbeitsfläche ein breiter schwarzer Streifen quer über beide Monitore
<Darkfire2012> Hallo
<Darkfire2012> ich habe das javaproblem gelöst.
<Darkfire2012> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/oracle-sun-java-6-installer-available.html
<kubine> Title: Oracle (Sun) Java 6 Installer Available For Ubuntu And Debian Users [PPA] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Darkfire2012> die haben mir dabei geholfen.
<link86> hi, ich habe mal ne kleine frage, wenn ich in einer for-schleife dateien mit leerzeichen im dateinamen durchgehe, kann ich die leerzeichen irgendwie escapen? 
<ppq> nutz einfach "$i"
<link86> im schleifenkopf oder dann im do?
<ppq> im do
<link86> ppq: Danke!
<ppq> :)
<swed2> Hallo, wie kann ich Ubuntu sagen, dass jeglicher Internettraffic über das Wlanmodul gehen soll, aber falls Anfragen in das 10.42.x.x Netz anliegen, diese über eth1 gesendet werden sollen?
<koegs> durch entsprechendes setzen des default-gateway und einer extra-route für eth1
<koegs> wenn du den network-manager nutzt, lässt sich das alles relativ einfach dort einstellen
<outcast> hallo ich gruesse euch ich habe mir gestern, soweit ich das selber einschaetzen kann meinen x-server mit dem nvidiatreiber zerschossen. ncha dem booten kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm. jetzt habe ich mit chroot und ppa-purge die nvidia-pakete deinstalliert, und meinen xserver reinstalliert und rekonfiguriert, das problem besteht jedoch weiterhin ..-.- 
<outcast> was kann denn noch der grund sein
<outcast> ich habe ausserdem meine xorg.conf geloescht, kp ob das ne schlaue idee war, jedoch  ist diese auch nach der reinstallation von x nicht im verzeichnis.. Ubuntu 12.04
<outcast> kann ich ubuntu direkt in die konsole starten ohne dass er den x-server anschmeisst. denn ich kann nicht mal mit ctrl+alt+f1 in die shell wechseln
<jokrebel> outcast: Hatte mit 12.04 die Tage auch das Problem, dass ich nur im Terminal landete. Ist das bei Dir auch so?
<outcast> nein leider nicht. ich lande einfach in nem blank screen. und die einzige moeglichkeit an das system zu kommen ist chroot auf ner life-cd 
<jokrebel> outcast: Schade eigentlich; weil mir half ein einfaches "apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop"
<outcast> ok 
<outcast> das werde ich jetzt einfach mal testen
<jokrebel> outcast: Und?
<outcast> mist
<outcast> hat nicht geholfen
<outcast> kann ich irgendwie aus grub die shelll starten
<outcast> ?
<outcast> es gibt ja diesen shift+ESC shortcut bei systemstart
<NoiseFreak> strg+alt + f2 ??
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> wie steht es eigentlich um das ubuntu-touch?
<jokrebel> outcast: Du kannst über das Grub-Auswahlmenü mal nen älteren Kernel probieren oder auch den "Wiederherstellungs"-Mode (weis grad nicht wie der tatsächlich heist.
<hardy1> ist keiner hier up-to day was das ubuntu-touch fürs handy betrifft?
<jokrebel> hardy1: Es gibt nen Kanal hier #ubuntu-touch mit aktuell über 300 Anwesenden; spätestens die sollten ne Antwort wissen.
<hardy1> jokrebel: dankeschön
<jokrebel> hardy1: Gern geschehn
<hardy1> aber nen deutschen chanel für's touch gibt es nicht
<jokrebel> hardy1: Na dann hilft wohl nur…
<jokrebel> !geduld > hardy1
<kubine> hardy1: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<outcast> also nachdem ich jetzt endlich in der shell bin, konnte ich mit startx den error heraus finden. ich hab ein NVIDIA kernel modu version 304.88 und mein treiber hat die version 319.32. auch steht, dass beide versionsnummern identisch sein muessen
<outcast> kann ich das kenelmodul upgraden oder muss ich den treiber downgraden und wie mach ich denn das?
<jokrebel>  : outcast:. Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<outcast> ok
<outcast> wo liegt den auf der disk die terminalausgabe?
<outcast> ich muss den text ja irgendwie in auf nen anderen echner bekommen
<jokrebel> outcast: USB-Stick zum Beispiel. Oder Du machst das einfach per pastebinit
<jokrebel> !pastebinit > outcast
<kubine> outcast: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<outcast> coole sache 
<outcast> einem moment, bin gleich soweit
<outcast> ok hat jetzt doch laenger gedauer 
<outcast> t
<outcast> aber er macht grad die apt-get update und upgrades und dann muesst er gleich soweit sein
<outcast> und bleint haengen
<outcast> bleibt
<outcast> beim dist-upgrade bleibt er immer  haengen
<jokrebel> outcast: Was heist, bleibt hängen? 
<outcast> er macht nichts mehr
<outcast> und nach 2 min hab ich ihn abgewuergt.
<outcast> und das lustigste an der sache ist, dass ich beim reboot im ubuntu loginscreen lande 
<outcast> also xorg findet wieder den display
<outcast> jedoch kann ich mich ueber die grafische oberflaeche nicht anmelden
<outcast> ich geh also wieder in die shell ctrl+alt+F1 funktioniert auch wieder,
<outcast> und wenn ich dann startx eingebe dann sagt er mir display 0 lauft schon 
<jokrebel> outcast: Dann ist wohl was mit dem Upgrade nicht komplett durchgelaufen gewesen. Den Rest hast Du durch Deine Versuche (Config löschen ect.) eventuell selbst verursacht.
<outcast> hmm ich hab das mit dem nvidiatreiber und dannach blankscreen schon oeffter gehabt aber liess sich immer durch ein loeschen der xorgconf wieder loesen
<outcast> wie komme ich denn bei x wieder auf die grafische oberflache? ich kenn leider nur den befehl startx
<jokrebel> Aber sowas kann schon mal auch länger als 2 Minuten dauern
<outcast> hmm 
<outcast> ja ich werds noch mal durchlaufen lassen
<outcast> hmm wenn ich die befehle einzeln eintippe, dann dann ist jeder fuer sich flott 
<outcast> aber wenn ich arg1 && arg2 eingebe dann wird er bei apt-get extrem langsam
<eer> WIe kann man unter Kubuntu Passwort geschützte zip Dateien über die GUI erstellen?
<ppq> eer: Ark kann es anscheinend nicht. "PeaZip" kann es wohl, das ist allerdings nicht in den ubuntu-paketquellen
<ppq> http://peazip.sourceforge.net/peazip-linux.html 
<kubine> Title: PeaZip for Linux | 7-Zip based Open Source RAR 7Z ZIP tool (at peazip.sourceforge.net)
<sonotos> hm geht in nautilus bei mir mit rechtklick / komprimieren / erweiterte einstellungen
<ppq> sonotos: joa, file-roller beherrscht das wohl
<ppq> aber ich dachte mir, er möchte vielleicht was mit qt-gui
<sonotos> joa ist ja nicht schlimm wenn er mehrere möglichkeiten bekommt
<jokrebel> kopiere bitte "(echo lsb_release -a ; lsb_release -a ; echo XXX ; echo uname -a ; uname -a ; echo XXX ; echo sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get update ; echo XXX ; echo sudo apt-get distupgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s) | pastebinit" ohne Anführungszeichen in ein Terminal und gib uns den Link der nach einiger Zeit erzeugt wir hier in den Kanal
<jokrebel> outcast: --^
<outcast> ok 
<outcast> mach ich 
<eer> Bin auf KUbuntu.
<bekks> Schön :)
<eer> zip --encrypt file.zip files Kann jemand das auf WIndows decrypten?
<bekks> Zur Not mit Bruteforce, aber ja.
<eer> Also Winzip benutzt den gleichen Algorithmus?
<sonotos> zip = zip
<bekks> Das wiederum stimmt nicht.
<sonotos> hätte noch nicht erlebt, dass es bei zip feiles zu problemen kommt
<sonotos> files
<eer> Klappt nicht der Befehl
<bekks> "klappt nicht" ist keine hinreichende Beschreibung eines unbekannten Problems.
<eer> zip --encrypt file.zip /home/me/Desktop/MeinOrdner
<bekks> Das ist ein Befehl, ja.
<jokrebel> outcast: Was willst Du mir senden?
<eer> stored 0%
<outcast> damn sorry
<outcast> nichts 
<bekks> eer: Und was soll daran "klappt nicht" sein?
<outcast> ich wollt eigendlich nur im chatzilla eine nachricht mit deinem nick vorn dran 
<bekks> eer: Lies mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZIP-Dateiformat#Packalgorithmen
<kubine> Title: ZIP-Dateiformat – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<outcast> senden 
<outcast> XD
<jokrebel> outcast: Ich will aber keine Datei direkt empfangen. Pack es auf einen Pastebin-Dienst bitte.
<outcast> hat das no LSB modules available was zu bedeuten?
<outcast> so war das auch nicht gemeint 
<bekks> outcast: Es sagt, dass keine LSB Module zur Verfügung stehen.
<outcast> hab einfach nur falschen knopf gedrueckt
<outcast> ja klar aber was hat das fuer mich zu bedeuten
<bekks> outcast: Nichts.
<outcast> ist das schlecht, oder egal
<bekks> "Egal".
<eer> bekks, es kommt die Ausgabe 0% stored
<bekks> eer: Ja, und?
<outcast> k. also der text der nach dem befehl raus gekommen ist ist ungefaehr 3 zeilen lang
<bekks> eer: "Stored" bezeichnet den Packalgo Nr. 0, und bedeutet... "Gespeichert". Und die Prozentzahl gibt die Komprimierungsrate an. Und wann kommt der Punkt mit "klappt nicht"?
<bekks> outcast: Ja, und? :)
<outcast> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460135/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<outcast> oder auch nicht
<outcast> XD
<eer> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es kein GUI Programm für Kubuntu gibt, mit dem man passwort geschützte Zips erstellen kann.
<bekks> eer: Wieso sollte das nicht sein können?
<bekks> eer: Dein Befehl hat erfolgreich ein passwortgeschütztes ZIP erstellt.
<jokrebel> outcast: Also Du hast schonmal PPAs aktiv und Dein Kernel ist nicht der, der grade für 12.04.3 der aktuelle ist.
<outcast> eigendlich kam nur no lsb module dann sudo passwortabfrage und dann pastebin-output
<outcast> ok
<jokrebel> outcast: Dann schau Dir den Link an, den Du uns hier gegeben hast, dann weist Du auch was das im Hintergrund erzeugte.
<outcast> jo hab ich vorhin auch bemerkt. da hab ich ein bisschen vorschnell gepostet
<outcast> ok noch dazu mein aktueller stand. ich kann auf den anmeldeschirm von ubuntu
<jokrebel> outcast: Da ich nicht weiss, was Deine Fremdquellen, die Du aktiv hast, alles verbiegen tue ich mich da etwas schwer. Ich weiss nur, dass der aktuelle Ubuntu-Kernel bei meinem 12.04.3  3.2.0-56 heißt.
<bekks> Das ist falsch.
<outcast> wenn ich mich anmelde, dann werd ich zurrueck auf den ameldebildschirm geworfen, wenn ich dann ctrl+alt+F* druecke komm ich auf einen schwrzen bildschirm mit einem weissen textcursor
<jokrebel> bekks: Ach? Du siehst was ich mit orginalquellen grad für einen Kernel aktuell habe?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Ich lese packages.ubuntu.com und dort gibt es 3.8.0-33 in precise-updates
<bekks> Und DAS ist der aktuelle Kernel für ein Precise.
<jokrebel> hmm - ahja - da war was bei Distributions-Upgrade oder so…
<eer> Könnte mir bitte jemand den Befehl geben der einen Ordner samt unterodners Passwort schützt?
<eer> Ich bin in der man page für zip und bekomme es nicht hin.
<eer> Bräuchte es dringed.
<bekks> eer: Welchen Befehl hast Du denn bisher?
<outcast> eer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6460135/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> eer: Für ganz eilige http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Einzelne-Dateien-verschluesseln
<kubine> Title: Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<outcast> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17641/create-encrypted-password-protected-zip-file
<kubine> Title: encryption - Create encrypted (password protected) zip file - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<outcast> ich mein natuerlich den zweiten link
<bekks> Oder einfach -r in der man page finden :)
<eer> Dieses Tutorial hatte ich schon selber gefunden. Aber ist files dabei ein Ordner? http://askubuntu.com/questions/17641/create-encrypted-password-protected-zip-file
<kubine> Title: encryption - Create encrypted (password protected) zip file - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<outcast> wie kann ichdenn erkennen welches jetzt eigendlich fremdquellen sind 
<bekks> eer: man zip lesen und -r finden.
<bekks> outcast: Alles, was nicht von ubuntu.com kommt.
<outcast> aber ich hab schon ppas hinzugefuegt bei denen genauso ubuntu stan
<outcast> d
<bekks> eer: Die PAsswortverschlüsselung von ZIP ist binnen Minuten geknackt, das weisst du hoffentlich.
<jokrebel> outcast: je mehr PPAs desto größer die Gefahr irgendwann in Probleme zu laufen. Manche PPA-Quellen verändern noch viiieeele andere Pakete wenn man nicht aufpasst. Das ist dann nicht mehr wirklich einfach supportbar.
<outcast> aber bis auf die 3 opensuses kommen doch alle von ubuntu
<outcast> verstehe ich 
<outcast> oder zehlt extra.ubuntu nicht
<bekks> launchpad zählt auch als PPA.
<bekks> Und davon hast du eine ganze Menge
<bekks> Und Backports hast du auch noch :)
<jokrebel> outcast: Und "download.opensuse" sind nicht alle PPAs die Du hast (siehe Zeile 22 und folgende; 28; ...
<outcast> jo aber ich hab doch keien 50 ppas installoiert
<bekks> Zähl mal nach...
<outcast> das sind doch ppas die per default drauf sind oder nicht?
<bekks> Vor allem wäre es mal interessant zu sehen was denn "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | sort" auswirft.
<bekks> Per default ist kein einziges PPA aktiv.
<jokrebel> outcast: PPAs gibt es per Default keine.
<outcast> ok, entstehen ppas wen ich vom softwarecenter lade?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> PPA fügst du als Benutzer gannz bewisst hinzu.
<bekks> -n
<jokrebel> outcast: PPAs muss man wissentlich aktivieren (oder hintergrundwissen irgendwelchen Anleitungen blind gefolgt sein)
<jokrebel> +ohne
<jokrebel> outcast: Du solltest Dich mal dringend in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA einlesen und vor allem das rot umrandete zu Herzen nehmen.
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<outcast> das kann nicht sein, ich habe vielleicht 2 -3 ppas aktiviert, ausserdem ist diese maschine recht frisch
<bekks> Das kanns ehr wohl sein, denn die Ausgabe lügt nicht.
<jokrebel> outcast: Dann zeig doch mal Deine Paketquellen (inclusive Unterverezichnissen) *g*
<outcast> ok ich hab kxstudio fuer krita und opensuse fuer den owncloudclienten 
<bekks> Was war denn das eigentliche Problem...?
<bekks> outcast: Du hast deutlich mehr PPA. Und das sieht man in der Ausgabe auch.
<outcast> wart mom ich bin ja uf dem falschen rechenr
<outcast> -.-
<jokrebel> bekks: The following packages have been kept back:  nvidia-settings-319 - und keine Grafische Ungebung mehr
<bekks> Die Meldung ist kein Problem, sondern nur ein Hinweis.
<bekks> Die Frage nach "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | sort" blieb bisher unbeantwortet.
<outcast> http://pastebin.com/index/gstcJwPi
<kubine> Title: Create a new version of paste: gstcJwPi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
 * jokrebel hat keinen Plan was da alles X-mäßig verbastelt ist
<outcast> doch ich habs nur verquatscht
<bekks> outcast: Du hast zwei nvidia Treiber installiert - 304 und 319. Wenn du schon das xorg-edgers PPA nutzt, solltest du wenigstens wissen was du tust. Benutz ppa-purge, schmeiss alle PPA bis auf das für kxstudio und owncloud raus, und dann können wir weitersehen.
<bekks> !ppa-purge 
<kubine> bekks: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<eer> Hat geklappt, danke.
<outcast> das ist alles in den letzten 12h passiert
<bekks> outcast: Dann hast DU das in den letzten 12h getan. Von alleine ist das garantiert nicht passiert.
<outcast> ^^
<outcast> also was ich getan habe, ist einfach in den system prevs properoitaere treiber installieren gedrueckt und den recommendet nvidiatreiber installiert, rebootet, schwarzer bildschirm 
<jokrebel> !niemals > outcast
<kubine> outcast: NIEMALS !
<outcast> wie meinen?
<bekks> outcast: Du hast wesentlich mehr getan. Wir sehen es, du hast den BEweis geliefert. Die Diskussion darüber ob du das getan hast oder nicht ist hiermit beendet. Möchtest du dein System nun wieder reparieren oder nicht?
<outcast> dannach ist natuerlich einiges passiert was warscheinlich viel verdreht hat ber natuerlich 
<outcast> sorry
<jokrebel> outcast: Nochmal - die ganzen Fremdquellen kamen da nicht "einfach so" rein.
<bekks> outcast: Gut, dann lies bitte den Artikel über die Entfernung von Fremdquellen und befolge ihn, so wie vorgeschlagen.
<outcast> ok
<outcast> kann ich mit einem command die installierten paketquellen sichten also nur das was ich installiert habe, also ohne unterordner
<bekks> Lies den Artikel...
<bekks> Und als BEfehl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148932/how-can-i-get-a-list-of-all-repositories-and-ppas-from-the-command-line
<kubine> Title: scripts - How can I get a list of all repositories and PPAs from the command line? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Guenthher> hallo
<jokrebel> Guenthher: Guten Abend
<Guenthher> ich habe eben windows 8.1 installiert, hatte zuvor windows 7 und ubuntu 13 auf der platte, habe ubuntu auf einer partition und nun windows 8 auf einer anderen (windows 7 partition dafür gelöscht), nun kann ubuntu nicht mehr gestartet werden
<Guenthher> es kommt immer eine fehlermeldung beim booten mit der aufforderung die win cd einzulegen, um das system zu reapieren
<lulink99> Guenthher: Ebenfalls Hallo.
<bekks> Guenthher: Dann mach das.
<Guenthher> kennt jemand das problem, bzw weiß, was ich machen sll?
<bekks> Leg die Windows CD ein...
<jokrebel> Guenthher: Schätze Du wirst Grub reparieren müssen, hab aber mit Win8 noch keine Erfahrung (wer will das wirklich? </OT>)
<bekks> Ubuntu booted nicht, und Windows muss repariert werden. Also erst Windows reparieren, dann Grub reparieren.
<Guenthher> ich versuche das mal, vermutlich bis gleich -.-
<hoinz> hallo
<hoinz> kann ich von windows aus auf eine ubuntu partition zugreifen, wenn die partition verschlüsselt ist?
<bekks> Das musst du den Windowssupport fragen, ob es da was gibt, was das kann.
<hoinz> ok, dann anders
<hoinz> wenn ich beim booten von ubuntu (das parallel zu win 8 installiert ist) eine fehlermeldung bekomme, die sagt, dass wubildr.mbr repariert werden muss - was mache ich dann?
<bekks> Du hast kein Dualboot. Du hast Wubi.
<jokrebel> *wubi* oO
<bekks> Und das ist mit Windows 8 überhaupt nicht mehr supported.
<bekks> Starte Windows, deinstallier Wubi.
<hoinz> und dann kann ich wieder ubuntu booten?
<bekks> Nein. Dann lädst Du Dir eine Ubuntu CD herunter und installierst ein Dualboot.
<jokrebel> hoinz: Dann kannst Du Ubuntu "richtig" installieren.
<bekks> BEi der Wubi-Deinstallation geht dein "Ubuntu" erstmal verloren. Und dann installierst Du ein richtiges Ubuntu.
<hoinz> ich muss ubuntu aber starten, weil ich da noch daten habe, die ich ins windows rüberretten muss
<bekks> Dafür ist es jetzt zu spät...
<hoinz> was??
<bekks> Wubi ist unter Windows 8 nicht mehr supported, und wenn du keine Datensicherung deiner Daten hast, können Sie so wichtig nicht sein. Sorry, wenn das hart klingt, aber so ist es.
<outcast> ok ich hab jetzt ubuntu-x-swat und xorg-edgers mit ppa-pourge geloescht , jedoch waren die treiber immer noch auf dem rechner ich hab jetzt mal die nvidie_319 manuel deinstalliert, jedoch sehen meine paketquellen immer noch so aus: http://pastebin.com/MVe9aUs5
<kubine> Title: monatsend - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> outcast: Das sind noch mehr PPA als die für kxstudio und owncloud. Deinstallier sie.
<jokrebel> outcast: Hast Du denn nach dem ppa-purge ein update/upgrade gemacht?
<bekks> Und danach mach wieder ein sudo apt-get update und sudo apt-get upgrade
<outcast> ok 
<outcast> nein ich will alle behalten, bis auf die beiden nvidia paketquellen
<bekks> Ja, dann reparier dein System halt :)
<outcast> sorry 
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht und noch "good luck to your mission"
<outcast> vielen dak 
<outcast> und auf fuer die hilfe
<kaan> hallo, ich hätte mal eine frage bzgl. unity. kann ich mit keyboardshortcuts die fenster anordnen (horizontal/vertikal zur hälfte füllen etc.)
<kaan> ?
<robert1_> kaan, hi, google verriet mir http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts schau dir mal die sektion "Window Placement" an
<kubine> Title: What are Unitys keyboard and mouse shortcuts? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<kaan> nice thx robert1_ 
<robert1_> kaan, gern geschehen
<igramul_> #reprappro
<Darkfire2012> Hallo wie updated man den flashplayer auf 11.4. ?
<dadrc> Ist nicht, gibt es nicht für Linux.
<dadrc> Kannst Google Chrome benutzen, die haben einen eingebauten Flashplayer. Welche Version das genau ist, weiß ich nicht. 
<dadrc> Wenn du kein Chrome willst, Chromium kann das Plugin auch benutzen, wenn man es reinbastelt.
<bekks> PepperFlash in Chrome ist aktuell bei 11.9
<dadrc> Na denn.,
<petra> haalllllo! folgendes Problem: ich habe Xubuntu 12.04 installiert. Allerdings würde ich gerne digikam in der neusten Version installieren, weil ich die automatische Gesichtserkennung gut gebrauchen könnte. Geht das? und wenn ja wie ???
<petra> hi, hört mich hier wer?
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-23
<bekks> ja
<petra> ah, super, dann wiederhole ich noch mal meine Frage: folgendes Problem: ich habe Xubuntu 12.04 installiert. Allerdings würde ich gerne digikam in der neusten Version installieren, weil ich die automatische Gesichtserkennung gut gebrauchen könnte. Geht das? und wenn ja wie ???
<bekks> du musst dir ein ppa suchem dass digikam in der gewünschten version anbietet
<petra> ok, ich bin hier eben raus geflogen. werde jetzt mal die ppa suchen...
<bekks> petra: nach welcher digikam version suchst du?
<petra> naja, nach der neusten also 3.3 z.b. weil es da mit der Gesichtserkennung gut funktionieren soll...
<bekks> petra: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-digikam-3-3-0-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-debian-and-derivates/
<kubine> Title: How To Install DigiKam 3.3.0 On Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Debian And Derivates | LinuxG.net (at linuxg.net)
<petra> witzig, auf der Seite lese ich auch gerade!
<petra> also ein ppa wird da ja nicht angeboten. "The installation from sources is tricky and very difficult."  ich weiß nicht, ob dass das richtige für mich ist :-(
<bekks> Das wird doch sa sehr klar angeboten.
<bekks> Ah, 3.2.0, ja.
<bekks> du kannst dem "guide" komplett folgen, bis auf den letzten BEfehl.
<petra> naja, und die Gesichtserkennung soll aber erst in 3.3 sein :-(
<bekks> Statt "sudo make install" machst du einfach ein "sudo checkinstall"
<bekks> Das erzeugt ein .deb, dass du dann wie gewohnt installieren und wieder deinstallieren kannst.
<bekks> !checkinstall
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu checkinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/checkinstall
<petra> ok, probiere ich mal....
<petra> git clone git://anongit.kde.org/digikam-software-compilation/digikam-software-compilation hier bekomme ich den Fehler " : fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported: /digikam-software-compilation/digikam-software-compilation
<petra> also ich glaube, ich warte lieber, bis es ein ppa gibt :-(
<bekks> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu Beta Backports : “Package Archives for Kubuntu” team (at launchpad.net)
<bekks> Gibt es :)
<petra> ah, und ist es kein Problem, dass bei mir Xubuntu und nicht Kubuntu läuft?
<bekks> Ja, ist kein Problem.
<petra> oh super
<bekks> Ich mache das auch gerade hier, und das zieht 158 aktualisierte Pakete - ob man das möchte muss man selbst entscheiden.
<petra> naja, wenn das mit der Gesichtserkennung funktioniert, wäre das für mich schon klasse... Also 3.3 läuft jetzt bei mir.- Danke!!!
<bekks> Gerne :)
<acidspoon> Hallo 
<acidspoon> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die in ubuntu 13.10 integrierte Festplatten Verschlüsselung deaktivieren kann? 
<koegs> acidspoon: vollverschlüsselung oder home-verschlüsselung?
<acidspoon> Die vollverschlüsselung, deren abfragen noch vor dem eigentlichen bootvorgang erscheint 
<koegs> dann wäre die einfachste variante eine neu-installation
<acidspoon> Ist es normal, dass das zu Problemen mit einem zweiten Betriebssystem neben ubuntu führt? 
<koegs> nö, eigentlich nicht
<bekks> Wobei das dann ja auch verschlüsselt sein sollte, oder? :)
<acidspoon> Dann hab ich mir Windows wohl zerschossen 
<acidspoon> Erscheint nämlich kein grub mehr 
<bekks> Dann musst du Grub reparieren.
<koegs> gehört zwar nur halb hier her, aber man kann problemlos ubuntu vollverschlüsseln und daneben ein windows vollverschlüsselt mit truecrypt ohne probleme laufen haben
<acidspoon> Weiß ja nicht, ob er nicht Windows komplett überschrieben hat 
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Du kannst auch einfach Grub reparieren...
<acidspoon> Das bringt aber nur was, wenn er nicht dummerweise statt der Linux Partition die ganze Festplatte für Ubuntu verwendet hat 
<bekks> Und weisst du das sicher, oder vermutest du das nur?
<Yoshimo> ubuntuusers wiki sagt in meinem Fritz USB Stick ist ein Ralink rt5572  verbaut, der Kerneltreiber sagt es ist 5592, woher weiss ich jetzt was wirklich stimmt?
<bekks> Yoshimo: Schau Dir lsusb an, und guck nach, welche USB ID das Ding hat.
<Yoshimo> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 057c:8501 AVM GmbH
<bekks> Yoshimo: Und jetzt muss im Netz suchen, welches Gerät das genau ist.
<acidspoon> Ich weiß es nicht sicher 
<bekks> acidspoon: Dann prüf es nach.
<acidspoon> Wie kann ich das denn herausfinden 
<bekks> fdisk -l
<bekks> Mit einem sudo davor.
<Yoshimo> bekks, ein Fritz Stick N v2  der allerneuesten Generation, welcher Chip es nu ist, hab ich bisjetz noch nicht gefunden
<bekks> Yoshimo: https://www.google.de/#q=chipset+057c:8501
<kubine> Title: Google (at www.google.de)
<Noisefreak> moin
<Noisefreak> jemand da
<bekks> Man hätte ja einfach mal in die NAmensliste gucken können...
<NoiseFreak> Ja aber ob die Leute auch schreiben ist eine andere Sache
<NoiseFreak> Ich hab da nämlich ein Problem und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt
<bekks> Dann frag doch einfach...
<bekks> Schilder dein Problem in einer präzisen Frage, dann kann man Dir auch helfen :)
<NoiseFreak> Und zwar hab ich ein Kernel update bei Ubuntu 12.04 gemacht von 3.2.0-56 auf 3.8.0-33 und jetzt fährt der Rechner zwar hoch aber landet dann in einer Endlosschleife 
<bekks> In was für einer Schleife?
<NoiseFreak> Er fährt hoch das lubuntu zeichen leuchtet auf der lade Balken lädt dann wird es schwarz dann kommen die systemtests wo dahinter ok steht dann wird es wieder schwarz und das bild der Systemtests ist wieder da und dann immer so weiter im Sekunden takt
<NoiseFreak> Schlechte beschreibung aber ich kann leider das foto von meinem handy nicht bei directupload.de hoch laden
<NoiseFreak> Also ich bin momentan in der shell da ich es dann irgendwie geschafft habe in den recovery mode zu kommen
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> wenn ich im ubuntu ein programm via konsole instalieren will, erreiche ich da auch via 'su' die rootrechte?
<NoiseFreak> Sudo
<hardy1> also 'sudo apt-get instal xxx'  so inetwa?
<NoiseFreak> Jep
<hardy1> und wenn ich root permanent will also 'sudo -i'?
<hardy1> danke NoiseFreak :)
<NoiseFreak> Kein Ding
<acidspoon> Bekks: fdisk -l sagt mir, dass es eine /dev/sda2 gibt, die die Bezeichnung erweitert trägt 
<bekks> acidspoon: fdisk sagt Dir noch wesentlich mehr.
<acidspoon> Bekks: aber wie finde ich jetzt raus, ob das die Windows Partition ist 
<acidspoon> Bekks: mounten will er sie nicht 
<bekks> acidspoon: Eine erweiterte Partition ist keine Windowspartition. Es ist eine erweiterte Partition. Die enthält weitere Partitionen.
<bekks> acidspoon: Und man kann sie nicht mounten, sondern nur die Partitionen, die darin enthalten sind.
<bekks> Aber ohne vollständige Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l in einem Pastebin kann man nicht mehr sazu sagen.
<bekks> *dazu
<acidspoon> Mach ich gleich 
<acidspoon_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/9UVKdYq9
<kubine> Title: Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spur, 60801 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> acidspoon_: Da ist kein Windows mehr. sda1 ist eine Linuxpartition, sda2 eine erweiterte Partition, die sda5 enthält. sda5 ist auch eine Linuxpartition.
<acidspoon_> bekks: dann hat ers also zerschossen
<bekks> Wer ist "er"?
<acidspoon_> bekks: der pc, bzw. bei der installation wurde es zerschossen
<bekks> Du hast das bei der Installation so ausgewählt - du hast "gesamte Festplatte verschlüsseln" ausgewählt.
<Guest95007> hallo
<acidspoon__> Ja, hab ich wohl ausgewählt 
<acidspoon__> Bekks Kann ich das irgendwie rückgängig machen, dass er die gesamte Festplatte verschlüsselt 
<bekks> Du musst beides neuinstallieren.
<acidspoon__> Aber dann sind alle Daten weg 
<bekks> Dann sicher sie vorher?
<bekks> Wenn Du kein BAckup hast bisher, sind die Daten es sowieso nicht wert aufbewahrt zu werden.
<acidspoon__> :(
<acidspoon__> Wie kann ich denn auf die Daten der erweiterten Partition zugreifen? 
<bekks> Gar nicht. sda5 ist der "Inhalt" der erweiterten Partition.
<bekks> Und dort ist dein System installiert.
<bekks> Du musst da also nichts "mounten", sondern einfach nur dein Ubuntu booten, deine Daten sichern, und das war es dann auch.
<acidspoon__> Ich kann aber auf die sda2 Daten nicht zugreifen 
<bekks> DAS GEHT AUCH NICHT.
<bekks> Die "Daten" in sda2 ist einfach die Partition sda5.
<bekks> Und darauf ist dein verschlüsseltes System installiert.
<bekks> HAbe ich jetzt dreimal erklärt.
<acidspoon__> Das heißt also die Windows Daten sind komplett weg 
<BroT1> bekks, nein haste nicht, hab nachgezählt war nur 2x "kopfschüttel"
<bekks> BroT1: Tja, leider warst du da nicht im Channel.
<BroT1> acidspoon_, was willsten mit window$ wenn du Linux drauf hast ? O.o
<BroT1> bekks, lach  wer sagt das ich einmal drinne bin :P
<bekks> BroT1: Dann solltest du dringend zählen lernen... :>
<BroT1> bekks, ich war in der baumschule gell O.o ich zählen 1+1=3
<BroT1> menno
<acidspoon__> BroT1 für manche Windows Programme gibt es leider kein Linux äquivalent 
<bekks> BroT1: Und jetzt ist Schluss mit dem OT, danke.
<BroT1> jawoll
<BroT1> stramm steht
<BroT1> acidspoon_, wine ?
<acidspoon__> BroT1 mit wine funzt auch nicht alles
<BroT1> auch wieder wahr acidspoon_ 
<BroT1> was hast du vor, wenn ich fragen darf ? acidspoon_ 
<acidspoon__> Ach, war anscheinend so doof und hab meine ganzen Windows Daten mit Linux überschrieben
<Harmageddon> Hi! Ich hab mir vor kurzem Ubuntu 12.04 auf meinem Laptop installiert. Ich kann mich per WLAN ins Internet verbinden, aber die LAN-Buchse ignoriert es anscheinend. Wenn ich ein LAN-Kabel einstecke, passiert nix, weder im network-manager, noch in ifconfig. ifconfig -a weiß auch nichts von einem eth0, da stehen nur lo und wlan0.
<bekks> Dann wird das Interface von keinem Treiber erkannt.
<sdx23> Harmageddon: lspci bitte in einen Nopaste.
<Harmageddon> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417047/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> l.18 ist deine Netzwerkkarte.
<sdx23> danach kann man dann googeln und zB das hier finden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/333938/how-do-i-get-a-qualcomm-atheros-killer-e2200-gigabit-ethernet-card-working
<kubine> Title: networking - How do I get a Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 gigabit ethernet card working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> andererseits bemerke man auch, dass 3.10er Kernel das unterstützen.
<Harmageddon> sdx23: Danke! Ich such grad weiter. Hab im Moment einen 3.8er-Kernel, dann sollte es anscheinend reichen, den 3.10er zu installieren
<sdx23> Harmageddon: ja, wobei ich nicht weiss, wie 12.04 damit klar kommt. Kann sein, dass das problemlos geht, kann aber auch sein, dass nicht. Afair gab's aber ein Kernel-Backports Projekt oder so.
<coldjack> Hallo kann mit den Kopiervorgang via dd pausieren?
<sdx23> coldjack: Ja, Ctrl-z.
<coldjack> und der paussiert?
<coldjack> Und kann ich den usb stick dann abziehen?
<sdx23> Nein. Warum willst du das tun?
<coldjack> ich muss los und den lpatop mitnehmen
<coldjack> sprich einpacken
<sdx23> dann brich's ab und mach später ungefähr (i.e. ein Stück vor der Stelle) weiter, falls du auf den Stick schreibst. Falls du liest von ihm liest müsstest du die Stelle exakt verwenden.
<coldjack> sdx23: Ist ein Iso
<coldjack> sprich nur eine datei
<sdx23> das macht nichts. Ich nehme also an du schreibst? Dann brich's mit ctrl-c ab, merk dir die Ausgabe des letzten Status und benutz später die Offsetparameter von dd (seek/skip)
<coldjack> achso ok und wie lautet der pffsetparamet
<sdx23> seek und skip. Generaueres sagt die Manpage bzw. der Wiki Artikel.
<coldjack> ah gefunden danke
<Evolykane> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem, ich hab mir vor kurzem Linux auf meinem Notebook mit vorinstallierten Windows 7 installiert (über Wubi der bequwemlichkeit wegen).  Nur jetzt ist das folgende passiert, immer wenn ich auf die zwei Taste drücke passiert nichts, wenn ich aber Windows starte geht es, also muss ein Software Fehler sein, bei Windows bearbeitet man in so einem Fall ja die System-Schlüssel per Reg-Edit, was muss ich bei 
<Evolykane> linux machen? 
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Und Wubi ist ... nunja, grausam ist noch nett formuliert. Damit will ich nichts zu tun haben. 
<sdx23> Evolykane: die Taste "2" funktioniert nicht? Hast du das auch in einem Terminal getestet? Strg-Alt-F1 um dahinzukommen, Strg-Alt-F7 für zurück.
<Evolykane> In diesem Terminal gehts, aber zum Beispiel nicht im Login Screen oder hier im Chat
<Evolykane> Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Windows zurück...
<sdx23> das sind nur irgend falsche Tastatureinstellungen.
<bekks> Du bist auf Windows. Wubi läuft komplett auf einem Windows Dateisystem und ohe funktionierendes Windows funktioniert auch dein Wubi nicht.
<Evolykane> Windows funktioniert bei mir fehlerfrei, auch die Tastatureingabe.
<bekks> Wubi ist ein Programm innerhalb von Windows.
<Evolykane> Muss ich jetzt ubuntu komplett löschen oder wa?
<bekks> Das hat niemand gesagt. Ich habe Dir nur erklärt was Wubi ist.
<Evolykane> Und dann wieder von CD reinstallieren, oder gibt es ne möglichkeit das ganze so wie es auf der Zweiten Festpaltte aus ist eigenständig zu nutzen, das würde mich auch interssieren.
<bekks> !dualboot > Evolykane 
<kubine> Evolykane: Informationen zu Dualboot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<sdx23> Evolykane: gib doch mal bitte die Ausgabe von "setxkbmap -v" in einen Nopaste (http://pastebin.com)
<kubine> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (at pastebin.com)
<Evolykane> im Terminal?
<sdx23> Jop.
<Evolykane> wie geht Copy/Paste in Linux?
<sdx23> Einfach Markieren, dann mittlere Maustaste zum Einfügen.
<Evolykane> http://pastebin.com/DgRwJhkQ
<kubine> Title: Trying to build keymap using the following components: keycodes: evdev+aliase - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<PBeck> Evolykane: wie in windows (mittlere maustaste ist bonus und cool :))
<sdx23> Das sieht eigentlich in Ordnung aus. Womöglich passen sonstige Einstellungen nicht. Ist dein Tastaturtyp richtig eingestellt?
<Evolykane> Seh ich wo?
<sdx23> Kommt auf die verwendete Oberfläche an. Also ansich hast du pc105 eingestellt (steht ja auch da), allerdings muss das halt auch zur verwendeten Hardware passen.
<Evolykane> Dann darf ich halt keine Passwörter mit zwei machen, reinkopieren geht ja...
<sdx23> O.o das ist wirklich nur eine Einstellungssache
<Evolykane> Bei Windows kann man ja in den Systemschlüsseln einstellen welche Taste welche Zeichen halt, dan könnte ich  ja zum Beispiel einstellen, das wenn ich Alt + g drücke zwei Ausgegeben wird oder?
<Evolykane> also bei Linux
<Ekkehardt> man xmodmap
<Evolykane> Wie Spielt man mp4 Dateien auf ubuntu ab?
<bekks> Man öffnet sie im video player seiner Wahl.
<Evolykane> Wie bring ich die Filmwiedergabe dazu, dass sie mp4 aktzeptiert?
<bekks> Was ist die "Filwiedergabe" - welchen Player benutzt du?
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> Ich dreh grad am Rad. Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Ich verwende zZ Ubuntu 13.4 mit Gnome. Ich möchte am liebsten mit einem schwarzen Hintergrund arbeiten. Aber der ist total verrauscht, falls ihr versteht was ich meine.
<bekks> Ich verstehe das nicht, nein.
<bekks> Was soll ich mir unter "Schwarz und total verrauscht" vorstellen?
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> es sind wild verteile unterschiedlich helle Pixel zu sehen
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> Wie Schnee
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> zwar dezent, aber zu sehen
<bekks> KAnnst du davon mal einen Screenshot machen?
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> ja einen moment
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2013ffsy1.png
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> die rechte hälfte hab ich mal mit richtigem schwarz gefüllt, damit man den Unterschied sieht.
<bekks> dreh mal die Helligkeit deines Bildschirms runter. :)
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> steht auf 36%
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> Siehst du den unterschied nicht? :(
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> Die Punkte sind nicht #000000 sondern teils #111111 das sieht man auch bei nicht voll hochgedrehtem Monitor. Ich habs auf drei Geräten verglichen....
<bekks> Wie hast du das Bildschirmfoto gemacht?
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> Print
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> bzw. "Druck"-Button
<beaver74> Onkel_Dithmeyer - Kabel hattest auch mal getauscht? .. ist das noch ein analoger Anschluss?
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> Ich habs mit HDMI und DVI getestet. Das ergebnis ist gleich. Auch wenn mehrere Monitore gleichzeitig dran sind
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> Das Rauschen ist ja auch nicht auf allen schwarzen Bereichen. Ein schwarzes Bild ist schwarz. Nur und einzig der Desktophintergrund hat dieses Rauschen. Auch bei Bildern, da fällt es aber nciht so auf. 
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> ich korrigiere, es ist nur bei einfarbigen Hintergründen. ich glaub ich hab auch schon nen Workaround
<beaver74> Onkel_Dithmeyer - meine mir das, was du schilderst, auch mal aufgefallen
<Onkel_Dithmeyer> Ok, danke für eure Hilfe, ich habe jetzt ein schwarzes Bild erstellt und als Hintergrund gesetzt. Jetzt ist kein Rauschen mehr da. Wer sich das ausgedacht hat....
<beaver74> *st
<beaver74> *ist
<jenning> j
<jenning> jjjj
<jenning> jjjjj
<jenning> jjjj
<jenning> jjj
<jenning> jj
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> jj
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<jenning> j
<Evolykane> 3 Gründe warum ich bei Linux bleiben sollte und nicht zurück zu Windoof?
<sdx23> Wir bekehren hier niemanden. Du solltest selbst wissen, ob du's gut findest oder nicht.
<Evolykane> Wie installiert man Programme auserhalb des Sowftware-Centers? Ich bekomm da immer nur ein doofes Archiv.
<bekks> apt-get install ...
<sdx23> Das kommt auf das Programm an. In der Regel empfehle ich Synaptic statt des Softwarecenters zu verwenden, da sind alle Pakete, die in den Quellen sind aufgelistet.
<Evolykane> Ich hab jetzt ein inofizielles Paket runtergeladen und auf die Arbeitsfläche entpackt, was soll ich weiter machen?
<sdx23> Welches Programm? Welche Art Paket?
<Evolykane> tiled heist das Programm, runtergeladen hab ich ein .gez Archiv und dann auf den Arbeitsplatz entpackt
<Evolykane> ?
<sdx23> der Karteneditor?
<sdx23> da findest du unter Downloads das Repository von denen: http://www.mapeditor.org/download.html
<kubine> Title: Tiled Map Editor (at www.mapeditor.org)
<sdx23> bei "Repositories". Das musst du als Quelle in Ubuntu eintragen, dann erscheint das im Softwarecenter
<Evolykane> Ja, es hieß um eine Map Flare zu erstellen braucht man die neuste Version.
<Evolykane> Und wenn man das Archiv bei Firefox Gedownloaded hat, kann man das dann auch so kopilieren oder wie das auch immer heißt
<bekks> Entpacke es, und lies dir die Installationsanleitung durch.
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Und vergiss die Windows-Denkweise ala "irgendwo herunterladen" und dann "ins System reinprügeln" so bist Du auf dem besten Weg zum kaputten Ubuntu.
<Evolykane> Was meinst du?
<jokrebel> Was genau verstehst Du nicht?
<Evolykane> ins System reinprügeln
<Evolykane> Meine Scheiße ist das mit diesen Paketquellen komplex, gibt es dazu ein Videotut?
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Der normale Installationsweg ist über die Paketverwaltung. Also aus den offiziellen Quellen oder wenigstens aus PPAs. Notfalls mit heruntergeladenen .deb-Paketen. Aber "downloaden und dann komplilieren" hmm ... ist Dein Hintergrundwissen von Linux da wirklich sattelfest? Deine Fragen klangen jedenfalls eher nicht so, sorry (will Dir da jetzt nicht zu nahe treten)
<jokrebel> "Videotut" *seufz*
<Evolykane> Ich benutze Linux seit, lass mal nachdenken, 2 Tagen, davor 5 Jahre Windows
<bekks> Evolykane: Was soll da komplex sein? Es gibt genau zwei Stellen, synaptic oder das Softwarecenter zur Installation. Oder apt-get. Alles andere macht dein System kaputt.
<bekks> Unter Windows lädt man irgendwas herunter, klickt drauf, und hofft, dass der Rechner danach noch läuft.
<Evolykane> Man hat meistens, bzw. so gut wie immer eine Anti-Virus software laufen, in meinem Fall Avast und Z-Shield
<Evolykane> Avast wollte ich mir unter Ubuntu auch installieren, da gab es auch was auf deren Website für Ubuntu zum download, aber Pustekuchen, irgendein Ordner und ich hab keine Ahnung was ich damit machen soll.
<bekks> Und die beiden sind so ziemlich die schlechtesten in allen Tests - aber jedem das seine.
<bekks> "irgendein ordner" gibt da bestimmt nicht.
<Evolykane> Die beiden O.o Z-Shield ist ja nicht mal ein Virus-Scanner, Das ist nur eine Software die Exploits, vor allem die Java-Exploits fixt.
<bekks> Spielt für Ubuntu alles keinerlei Rolle.-
<Evolykane> Aber Avast ist bei vielen seriösen Tests ziemlich vorne bspw. ComputerBild.de
<bekks> ROFLMAO
<bekks> Alles klar, ich beende diese Diskussion mit einem Lachanfall :D
<Evolykane> Meinetwegen, was macht dieses apt -get autoremove was mir hier empfolen wird?
<bekks> "man apt-get" wird es Dir verraten.
<Stevie2010> Mit apt-get autoremove werden unnötige Pakete entfernt
<Evolykane> Now you can compile by running:
<Evolykane>     $ qmake (or qmake-qt4 on some systems, like Fedora)
<Evolykane>     $ make
<bekks> !pastebin > Evolykane 
<kubine> Evolykane: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Evolykane> Es ist ja nicht übertrieben viel
<bekks> Wer weiss was da noch kommt...
<Evolykane> Ich hab beides nacheinander ins Terminal eingegeben, aber bloop
<Evolykane> nichts passiert
<Evolykane> diese Anleitung ist fürn Arsch
<bekks> Kannst du bitte auf deine Sprache achten, danke.
<bekks> Wir kennen weder die Anleitung, noch wissen wir was du da tust.
<bekks> Und "nichts passiert" heisst was genau?
<Evolykane> Ich hab nacheinander die Befehle eingegeben, die man eingeben muss, laut dem Readme.md, um das Programm zu installieren, aber es ist nichts passiert, kein Programm installiert
<bekks> Es passiert garantiert was, wenn du die Befehle eingibst.
<bekks> Die Frage ist nur was.
<bekks> Schieb bitte sowohl die Befehle die du eingibst, als auch deren komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<Evolykane> Dass Passiert : Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.
<bekks> Aha. Das ist wesentlich mehr als "nichts passiert".
<bekks> Das ist eine deutliche Fehlermeldung.
<Evolykane> Langsam macht mich das agressiv, warum kann man nicht wie bei Windows nicht einfach ein Programm downloaden und ausführen, dass verstehe ich nicht.
<bekks> Weil mak Programme erstmal kompilieren muss.
<bekks> Auch unter Windows.
<bekks> Und wenn Du wahllos Software installieren willst - tu das, aber sag nachher nicht, man hätte Dich nicht gewarnt.
<Evolykane> Ich weis das, bei Windows tu ich die runtergeladene Software erstmal auf Virustotal.com hochladen, um zuverlässig vor Viren geschützt zu sein, aber dazu muss ich mir die Software erstmal runterladen.
<bekks> Vergiss Windows.
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Wie schon gesagt. Grade als Neuling sollte man lieber den Ubuntu-Weg gehen für Softwareinstallationen als irgendwelchen gefundenen Anleitungen zu folgen, die Sachen tun von denen man keine Ahnung hat.
<bekks> Wenn Du Software unter Ubuntu selbst kompilierst, dann reg Dich nicht auf, dass Du sie selbst kompilieren musst.
<bekks> Wenn Du die Anleitung dann nicht verstehst - denk mal drüber nach was Du da tust, statt alles mit Windows zu vergleichen.
<Evolykane> Mich regt auf das es keine vernünftige Anleitung gibt die das erklärt
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Und kompilieren ist definitv nicht das erste, was man unter Linux lernen muss.
<bekks> Evolykane: Es gibt meterweise Anleitungen dazu.
<Evolykane> Ich hab bis jezt keine verständliche oder funktionierende Anleitung gefunden.
<bekks> Evolykane: So geht das üblicherweise: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketbau  -- Die Anleitung in deinem Paket sagt was anderes. Also beschwer Dich bitte beim Autor oder frag den, wie das mit seinem Paket geht.
<kubine> Title: Paketbau › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Evolykane> Ich hab mir Linux hauptsächlich wg. Minetest installiert, weil die Entwickler dort alle Linux benutzen und wg. einem Freund welcher auch Linux hat und zu mir sagte Windows ist scheiße und Linux ist nicht so unsinnig kompliziert wie ale behaupten.
<Evolykane> *alle
<bekks> Was grundsätzlich war ist, aber nichts mit Support zu tun hat :)
<bekks> *wahr
<robert1> Evolykane, hi, was spricht gegen ein *.deb-paket?
<bekks> Evolykane: Was man Dir nicht sagte: Linux lernt man nicht in einem Tag. Nimm Dir einige Jahre Zeit, dann bist Du auf dem selben Level wie unter Windows.
<Evolykane> Das heist ein umstieg auf Linux würde sich nur lohnen wenn man ein Jahr erfahrung hat oder wa?
<bekks> Nein. Ich sagte: "Linux lernt man nicht in einem Tag."
<bekks> Wenn Du meinst, nach ein paar Tagen Linux alles zu können, bist Du auf dem Holzweg.
<Evolykane> Das mit der 2 hat sich gelöst, irgendein Fehler von Compiz "gidf"
<Evolykane> Das ist episch mit diesen wackligen Fenstern
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Wenn Du aber unbedingt meinst, mit kompilieren anzufangen wundert mich es nicht, dass Du erstmal frustriert bist. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt; das ist wohl die schwierigste Art unter Linux was zu installieren.
<Evolykane> Welchen weg gibt es sonst http://www.mapeditor.org/ diesen Mapeditor auf der neusten Version zu bekommen, im Softwarecentre ist eine heftig outdatete Version
<kubine> Title: Tiled Map Editor (at www.mapeditor.org)
<sdx23> Man nimmt das Repository, was auf der download-Seite angegeben ist - schrieb ich schon vor ner Stunde oder so. Wenn das zu alt ist, nimmt man das daily-builds repository, das ebenfalls auf der Seite steht.
<sdx23> Das letztere allerdings dauerhaft aktiviert zu haben, würde ich von abraten.
<robert1> Evolykane, wie bereits gesagt, es gibt auch eine deb-datei
<Evolykane> WIE BEKOMME ICH DA EINE .DEB DATEI??? WIRKLICH DA STEHT NIRGENDS Download .deb ODER SO
<robert1> Evolykane, http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tiled-qt/tiled_0.9.0-1_amd64.deb
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Nochmal! Man "downloaded" normalerweise per Paketverwaltung. Und schrei nicht so!!!
<jokrebel> !einsteiger > Evolykane
<kubine> Evolykane: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren solltest Du erstmal lesen
<kubine> Title: Pakete installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Evolykane> Installieren kann ich es, aber wo hat robert dieses .deb file herbekommen?
<robert1> Evolykane, von ubutu
<robert1> *ubuntu
<sdx23> per Hand irgendwelche deb-Pakete herunterzuladen und zu installieren ist ein guter Weg, sein System kaputt zu machen. Stattdessen verwendet man Software-Quellen, damit Abhängigkeiten aufgelöst werden und keine Versionskonflikte entstehen,
<bekks> Evolykane: Statt rumzuschreien würde ich mal auf "Download" klicken auf deiner Seite, und siehe da, da findet sich "Ubuntu" unter "Repositories".
<jokrebel> sdx23: Evolykane scheint das nicht hören zu wollen hab ich leider den Eindruck.
<Evolykane> Ich versuch es gerade nachzuvollziehen.
<bekks> NAja, ist sein System, nicht unseres - auch diese Freiheit muss man dem User lassen. Wir haben gewarnt und gemahnt, das muss dann auch reichen.
<Evolykane> Ich hab auf Ubuntu bei Repositories geklickt, jetzt komm da diese Seite und wie bekomme ich von dort das .dep file?
<sdx23> Evolykane: du lädst nicht das .deb herunter. Du trägst das PPA als Quelle ein. Wie das geht, steht auf der Seite: "How to install?" heisst der Link dort.
<bekks> Evolykane: Lesen wäre ein Anfang...
<sdx23> oh, sorry. "Read about installing" tatsächlich.
<sdx23> !ppa > Evolykane, und auch hier
<kubine> Evolykane, und auch hier: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<Evolykane> OK Danke
<Evolykane> Wie hat jetzt Robert den direkten Downloadlink bekommen???
<sdx23> Evolykane: du lädst nicht das .deb herunter. Du trägst das PPA als Quelle ein. Wie das geht, steht auf der Seite: "How to install?" heisst der Link dort.
<robert1> Evolykane, kannst mich auch direkt ansprechen, auf dieser seite http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/tiled aber wie gesagt, das ppa ist besser geeignet
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package tiled in saucy (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Evolykane> Ja das mit dem PPA hab ich schon kapiert, aber du hattest einen Link angegeben und da hat mich interssiert wie du den rausbekommen hast
<robert1> Evolykane, ich glaub hier http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/tiled/download
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Download Selection -- tiled_0.9.0-1_amd64.deb (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Was immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt ist, ist das Ubuntuusers-Wiki.
<Evolykane> Was sind die unterschiede von precise - quantal - raring - saucy - trusty ?
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Das sind die verschiedenen Versionen, die alle halbe Jahre herauskommen.
<Evolykane> Ich dachte das hat was mit der Sicherheit zu tun wegen trusty
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Siehe dafür auch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<kubine> Title: List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Darkfire2012> Guten Abend.
<Evolykane> Nabend
<Darkfire2012> Gerade habe ich gemerkt, das der Adobe Flashplayer 11.4. garnicht in chrome vorhanden ist. Es geht bei ubuntu 12.4 nur bis 11.2
<Darkfire2012> danach gibt es kein support mehr.
<Darkfire2012> Selbst auf der Downloadseite von Adobe nicht.
<Darkfire2012> Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie ich an den Flashplayer 11.4. kmm?
<Darkfire2012> komme?
<robert1> Darkfire2012, Flash Player 11.2 ist die letzte Flash Player-Version, die für Linux unterstützt wird. Sicherheits-Updates werden weiterhin von Adobe bereitgestellt.
<Evolykane> Bei dem Ubuntu 12.4 was ich hab ist der Flash Player und Firefox vorinstalliert???
<Evolykane> Ich meine, ich kann auf Flashgames.de Spiele spielen.
<Sterlinga_> #back-track
<Darkfire2012> Stimmt robert1. Doch das Spiel was ich meine braucht Flashplayer version 11.4
<Darkfire2012> und eben die Version gibt es für linux nicht, oder doch?
<Darkfire2012> Bei chrome soll Flashplayer 11.9 drauf sein.
<Darkfire2012> selbst das stimmt nicht.
<sdx23> chrome hat in neueren Versionen irgendwas eingebautes. "Echtes" Flash gibt es nur bis Version 11.2, wie schon geschrieben wurde.
<Darkfire2012> sdx23 ok, und wie aktiviere ich das dann?
<Darkfire2012> Jedesmal wenn ich das Game aufmach kommt die Fehlermeldung ich solle den Flashplayer aktualisieren.
<Darkfire2012> dann versuche ich das und es kommt wieder die 11.2, die aber schon habe.
<robert1> Darkfire2012, hab das noch gefunden https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/pepper-flash
<kubine> Title: Pepper Flash installer : Daniel Richard G. (at launchpad.net)
<bekks> Chrome hat PepperFlash in Version 11.9 - seit 11.2 entwickelt Adobe nur noch PepperFlash für Linux.
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Installier Chrome, und alles ist gut.
<Darkfire2012> bekks das habe ich und trotzdem wird Adobe Flash 11.4 verlangt.
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Dann hast du keine Chance.
<Darkfire2012> ich probiere es mit Pepper flash.
<bekks> Darkfire2012: 11.4 gibt es nativ nur für Windows.
<Evolykane> Wie tut man Software updaten?
<_moep_> rtfm
<bekks> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Darkfire2012> pepperflash gibts nicht.
<bekks> Darkfire2012: In Chrome gibt es das.
<Darkfire2012> ich suche gerade peperflash in chrome.
<bekks> about:plugins
<Darkfire2012> Fehlermeldung. Adon nicht vorhanden falsch geschrieben
<Darkfire2012> Erweiterungen steht bei mir
<bekks> about:plugins eintippen und Enter drücken.
<bekks> Alternativ auch: chrome://plugins/
<Darkfire2012> und dann?
<Darkfire2012> Steht da pepper was weis ich. moment....
<Evolykane> Was bedeutet folgender Fehler?: "Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar:flare-data(=0.18-1)"
<bekks> Wenn du die vollständige Meldung in einen Pastebin schieben würdest, könnte man dir die genaue Textstelle nennen, an der die Erklärung steht.
<Evolykane> Es ist die vollständige Meldung, das kam als ich bei dem Spiel flare im Software Centre auf installieren geklickt habe
<bekks> Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht die vollständige Meldung.
<guntbert> Evolykane: start das Spiel von einem Terminla aus
<guntbert> *Terminal
<Evolykane> stimmt bekks, darunter steht noch FEHLER
<bekks> Wenn du die vollständige Meldung in einen Pastebin schieben würdest, könnte man dir die genaue Textstelle nennen, an der die Erklärung steht.
<Evolykane> OK zum zweiten mal: Ich habe im Software Centre in die Such Flare reingeschrieben, hab das Ergebnis angeklickt, dann auf weitere Informationen und dort dann auf Installiren, anstatt das ganze zu installieren stand stattdessen diese Fehlermeldung da nicht mehr
<jokrebel> Evolykane: wie guntbert sagte: Über das Terminal gestartet könnte da dann tatsächlich eine aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldung kommen, wenn das tatsächlich alles war.
<Evolykane> das ganze ist doch nicht mal runtergeladen, wie soll ich es da über das terminal starten?
<robert1> Evolykane, sudo apt-get flare
<guntbert> Evolykane: ok, l a n g s a m: sudo apt-get install flare
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Auch das runterladen kann man im Terminal und da gibt es dann auch ausführliche Meldungen.
<Evolykane> hier steht einfach nur flare ist schon die neuste Version
<Evolykane> WTF
<guntbert> Evolykane: bitte bedenke, dass du mit Freiwillgen redest, die dir einen teil ihrer Zeit schenken
<Evolykane> Mein Linux ist ein echter Problemfall (+D)
 * jokrebel würde das eher auf die windowslastige Vorgehensweise schieben.
 * Evolykane eher auf seine nicht vorhandenen Kenntnisse
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Inzwischen scheinst Du ja gottseidank lernwillig ;-)
<robert1> Evolykane, wie bereits geschrieben, im terminal sudo apt-get install flare eingeben und die ausgabe pasten (vielleicht vorher noch das software-center schließen, falls das auch was installieren will)
<Evolykane> Meine ursprüglichen Ziele waren das mit der 2 Hinbekommen, erfüllt und dann noch tiled auf der neusten Version installieren erfüllt, flare auf der neusten Version installieren geht nicht und Minetest unter Linux zu laufen bringen ohne Wine, aber dafür muss ich wissen wie ich kompiliere, also warten.
<Evolykane> zunächst flare, kann es sein das es was mit der ubuntu Version zu tun hat? Ich hab ja 12.4 auf der 13.* gibt es anscheinend die aktuelle Version.
 * Evolykane ist kurz afk
<robert1> Evolykane, meinst du das flare-plugin für tiled oder die flare-engine oder das flare-2d-spiel?
<robert1> Evolykane, und für minetest gibts ein ppa
<DPITTI> jemand vom ikayha team hier?habe in der vorstellungsreihe vom jörns ein fehler gefunden.
<bekks> DPITTI: Das ist OT hier.
<DPITTI> sorry
 * Evolykane ist wieder da
<Evolykane> das flare 2d Spiel, Ich bräuchte die Version 18-1 welche aber nur bei den Versionen 13.* offiziell im Software Centre ist, wenn ich die Version 18-1 im Software Centre installieren will kommt immer ein Fehler.
<robert1> Evolykane, wieso brauchst du version >0.18?
<Evolykane> Weil die Version 0.15 minderwärtig ist.
<jokrebel> Evolykane: Wenn dann minderwErtig. Aber kannst Du das auch konkretisieren wieso das nicht Deinen Ansprüchen genügt? Oder ist das halt nur weil es ja schon "aktuelleres" (ggf.  dadurch auch fehlerbehafteteres!) gibt.
<robert1> Evolykane, auf deren seite gibt es ein flare-0.18.tar.gz, d.h. das muss entpackt werden in einen ordner einerf
<robert1> wahl
<robert1> -f
<robert1> +d
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<bekks> robert1: Er ist weg...
<robert1> bekks, in der tat
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-24
<jackhowdy> hi
<jackhowdy> keiner mehr da?
<jackhowdy> ich verspreche auch keine fragen zu ubuntu zu haben ^^
<k1l_> dann stell die frage doch direkt im #ubuntu-de-offtopic  :)
<KennyShrek> hallo
<jokrebel> Mahlzeit
<KennyShrek> ich will ubuntu64 neben Windows 8.1 x64 installieren, aber bei der Instalation wird Windows nicht erkannt
<KennyShrek> zur auswahl steht nur formatieren oder alles lüschen
<jokrebel> KennyShrek: Welches 64bit Ubuntu? 13.10?
<KennyShrek> löschen :)
<KennyShrek> 13.10 ja
<apollo13> dann würde ich löschen wählen
<KennyShrek> dann ich windows weg
<apollo13> ich sehe jetzt nicht warum das schlecht wäre ;)
<KennyShrek> ok apollo13 ist raus
<KennyShrek> ;)
<apollo13> hast du UEFI?
<KennyShrek> ich denke ja
<apollo13> denken?
<apollo13> das solltest du genau wissen, sonst wirds schwer dir zu helfen
<KennyShrek> ich habe was gelesen meine ich
<jokrebel> KennyShrek: Hab weder 64bit noch Win8 noch UEFI/SecureBoot, aber das wären Stichworte dafür. Vielleixht auch http://askubuntu.com/questions/372907/install-ubuntu-13-10-in-dual-boot-with-windows-8-1
<kubine> Title: Install Ubuntu 13.10 in dual boot with Windows 8.1 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> KennyShrek: Ich meine und ich denke sorgt bei so schweren Eingriffen ins System gerne mal für Tränen. Hast Du denn wenigstens schon ein Backup?
<KennyShrek> das habe ich gelesen 
<KennyShrek> wo kann ich es lesen?
<KennyShrek> hab geradae partionmanager
<KennyShrek> da steht EFI
<KennyShrek> 100mb
<jokrebel> KennyShrek: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren könnte auch interessant sein.
<kubine> Title: EFI Installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KennyShrek> ok danke ich lese mir das durch
<Westbeam> moin
<Westbeam> kann mir einer erklären, wieso sich mein 64bit ubuntu bei der installation vom 32bit gcc selbst zerschossen hat?
<Westbeam> der hat spontan alles runtergeworfen. xorg, mate-desktop, libc ...
<Westbeam> und jetzt startet nichts mehr
<k1l> ich tippe mal auf nen PPA
<jokrebel> Westbeam: Das hat das bestimmt nicht getan ohne dass Du es bestätigt hast.
<Westbeam> Der wollte gcc:i386 und eine lib installieren, aber da stand nichts vonwegen "Folgendes muss entfernt werden"
<Westbeam> und was soll ich jetzt tun?
<jokrebel>  : Westbeam: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Westbeam> und wie soll ich das machen? ubutnu startet ja nicht mal mehr
<Westbeam> nach grub passiert nichts
<Westbeam> ich habe ja auch keine libc mehr
<Westbeam> kein xorg
<Westbeam> nicht mal ein terminal startet
<jokrebel> Westbeam: Kommst Du mit Strg+Alt+F2 auf eine Konsole? (und - Enter ist kein Satzzeichen).
<Westbeam> nein, wie gesagt. nach grub passiert nichts
<bekks> jokrebel: Der hat keine libc mehr. Da ist Essig mit einloggen und Befehle ausführen.,
<bekks> Westbeam: Du kannst eigentlich nur noch eien LiveCD nehmen, deine Daten sichernm und neu installieren.
<Westbeam> aber dann kein 64bit mehr, davon habe ich die schnauze voll
<bekks> Wieso das? 
<Westbeam> weil mir das installieren von 32bit libs das system zerschießt?
<bekks> Fange halt nicht an alles bunt zu mischen :) Ich habe seit 2003 nur noch 64bit.
<bekks> Wozu will man einen 32bit gcc haben, wenn der 64bit gcc auch problemlos 32bit kompilieren kann?
<Westbeam> weil ich nicht mit C arbeite, sondern mit FB, dessen compiler aber auf dem 32bit gcc aufbaut
<Westbeam> oder mit ihm zusammenarbeitet
<bekks> Was ist "FB"?
<Westbeam> freebasic
<Westbeam> gibt es schöne linux-distributionen, die standardmäßig Gnome 2 installiert haben? oder wo man gnome2 gut installieren kann?
<bekks> Gnome2 it tot. Die Entwicklung ist eingestellt, es gibt keine Patches mehr.
<Westbeam> und?
<Westbeam> Gnome 2 gefällt mir immernoch besser als Gnome3
<Westbeam> oh linux mint scheint immernoch Gnome2 zu nutzen, oder zumindest den mate-fake
<bekks> Ein 10s Blick auf die Seite von Freebasic verrät, dass man damit problemlos auch 64bit Programme erzeugen kann.
<bekks> Ausser Nostalgie gibt es wirklich keinen Grund mehr noch 32bit einsetzen zu wollen.
<Westbeam> der 64bit compiler von FB läuft aber noch nicht gut
<Westbeam> das ist nur ein test der entwickler gewesen
<bekks> Bist du beruflich dazu gezwungen Freebasic einzusetzen?
<Westbeam> nein, programmieren tue ich nur als hobby
<bekks> Dann würde ich Basic mal schnell begraben.
<Westbeam> und ich lasse mich zu keiner anderen sprache überreden, ich arbeite seit mehr als 2 Jahren mit Freebasic an einem projekt mit anderen entwicklern
<Westbeam> och, zur spieleentwicklung ist freebasic klasse
<bekks> Ich werde dich sicher nicht überreden. Aber 32bit und Freebasic ist halt einfach "riding a dead horse".
<Westbeam> sagt jemand, der freebasic seit 5 minuten kennt?
<bekks> Woher möchtest du wissen, seit wann ich FreeBasic kenne? :>
<Westbeam> weil du eben noch gefragt hast, was es ist :o
<bekks> Ich fragte was "FB" ist. Die allgemein üblich Abkürzung für "Facebook" ergab im genannten Kontext keinen Sinn.
<Westbeam> ach, und seit wann kennst du freebasic?
<bekks> Seit 2004.
<Westbeam> in fast 10 jahren entwicklung ändert sich viel
<Westbeam> ist ja nicht so, dass basic immer eine OOP-feindliche sprache bleibt
<bekks> Das behauptete auch niemand.
<Westbeam> wieso meinst du dann, Freebasic sei tod?
<apollo13> lol
<Westbeam> *tot
<bekks> Weil 32bit tot sind, weil Basic generell tot ist. Kein ernstzunehmendes Projekt entwickelt noch in Basic. In Cobol, ja, in Algol, ja, in Deplphi zur Not auch noch. Aber nicht mehr in Basic, und schon gar nicht auf einer Portierung.
<Westbeam> nennst du mir auch gründe oder beharrst du auf deiner oberflächlichen meinung?
<jokrebel> …wär das nicht besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben?
<bekks> Kommen wir doch mal besser zur Problemlösung zurück :)
<Westbeam> och, ich downloade gerade mint, ich denke das ist die lösung :)
<bekks> Dann viel Spass mit dem Mintsupport :>
<jokrebel> warum geht meine Qualcomm 3G CDMA Karte mit intakter SIM (unter mehreren anderen OS funktionsfähig) mit 13.10 und auch 14.04 nicht mehr.
<bekks> Weil der Treiber wahrscheinlich kaputt ist.
<jokrebel> mit ner 12.04er LiveCD zB. ist das gar kein Problem.
<bekks> Vielleicht ist der Treiber auch aus dem Kernel geflogen, das müsstest du nachprüfen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Sie wird schon erkannt, bei der Einbindung mit aktiver PIN-Sperre kommt nach Eingabe der PIN, die korrekt abgefragt wird immer: did not receive a reply. possible causes include the remote application did not send a reply-- und die Karte fängt wie wild rot/blau das Blinken an. Schalt ich die PIN-Abfrage (per kurz mal im Handy) ab klappt es aber genauso wenig und auch dann blinkt rot/blau
<Mundus> Hi, gibt es ein Tool, mit dem ich von meinem Linux aus die Registry des WIndows-System überprüfen und von Viren befreien kann (bzw. das nachladen verhindern?)
<Mundus> Bereits genutzt und gescannt habe ich mit clamav und avira
<bekks> Nein, gibts nicht.
<bekks> In einer Registry kann auch kein Virus sein. Die Registry ist eine riesige Textdatei.
<Mundus> ok, aber der Start der Dateien wird in der Registry vereinbart, oder?
<Mundus> Also bleibt das nachladen der Schadsoftware möglich...
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<Mundus> Nein, aber die Einstiegsfrage;) wegen des Tools. Danke, die Info reicht mir an dieser Stelle auch. Werde im abgesicherten Modus Win reparieren... Nutze es auch nur noch im Bedarfsfall...
<bekks> Zieh besser mal das Netzwerkkabel.
<Mundus> ok
<Mundus> mal eine Frage, die ubuntu betrifft... Auf windows würde ich visual zur c Programmierung nutzen, alternativ habe ich mit ubuntu eine Textfile erstellt und mit gcc kompiliert...
<Mundus> Leider sind die Codes, die ich erhalten habe (mit visual geschrieben) nicht kombinierbar.... 
<bekks> C Quellcodedateien sind reiner Text...
<Mundus> Ich erhalte die Hinweis Meldung Funktion nicht existent, usw. gibt es eine Software, die die Funktionen von visual vollstänidg implementiert hat?
<bekks> Visual C Projekte bestehen nicht nur aus dem Quellcode, sondern aus allem möglichen mehr. Und dieser Rest ist unter Linux unbrauchbrar.
<bekks> Mundus: Die Software heisst nicht "Visual", sondern entweder "Visual Studio" oder "Visual <bitte Sprache hier einsetzen>"
<Mundus> Visual Studio
<bekks> Zusätzlich benutzt das Visual Studio auch noch Microsoft-eigene Dinge wie die WFC, und anderes, und das gibt es unter Linux nicht.
<Mundus> Wie kann ich jetzt C-Datein austauschen ohne Windows nutzen zu müssen?
<bekks> C-Dateien sind reine Textdateien.
<bekks> Wenn du Visual Studio Projekte austauschen willst, brauchst du ein Visual Studio.
<Mundus> ich will nur die Textdatei austauschen, aber nicht alles anpassen müssen. Z.B.: kennt gcc #include <conio.h> nicht.
<bekks> Richtig. Weil es das nicht gibt unter Linux.
<bekks> Nicht mal 10s google finden das hier: "http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8792317/why-cant-i-find-conio-h-on-linux"
<bekks> Mundus: Das hat übrigens immer noch nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, sondern nur mit Linux im Allgemeinen. Eigentlich ist es sogar nur ein Windowsproblem :)
<Mundus> Ich weiß, aber ich möchte den ganzen Code nicht anpassen, da dies nur ein Beispiel ist... Also bleibt nur visual Studio, um die Probleme auszuschalten
<bekks> Um den Code unter Linux zu nutzen, musst du ihn portieren. Willst du das nicht, kannst du ihn nicht unter Linux nutzen.
<Mundus> Dann eine abschließende Ubuntu Frage: Gibt es eine Entwicklungsumgebung in Ubuntu, die ähnliche Funktionalitäten bietet, wie visual studio? ich habe den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Entwicklungsumgebungen gelesen, aber möchte nicht alle ausprobieren. Gibt es daher eine Empfehlung?
<kubine> Title: Entwicklungsumgebungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<frankiu> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/593   Hallo, hier habe ich meine Terminalmeldung nach Startversuch von Yo Frankie, kennt jemand diesen Fehler bzw. kann mir da jemand helfen, online finde ich leider absolut keine Info auch im englishen fast nichts
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu-de.org Pastebox (at pastebin.kubuntu-de.org)
<frankiu> bin in der LTS 12.04
<jokrebel> frankiu: "Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)" riecht für mich nach Problem mit dem RAM.
<frankiu> .... ja gut, aber mir zeigt er sonst nie Probleme an...bzw. wie kann man da vorgehen?
<dadrc> Speicherzugriffsfehler ist die eher unbrauchbare Übersetzung zu "Segmentation fault".
<frankiu> kann es sein dass ich zu wenig freien Arbeitsspeicher habe um das zu spielen ...habe 3GB 
<dadrc> Hat eher selten was mit dem RAM zu tun, sondern mit dem Programmierer :)
<frankiu> mmhhh...
<frankiu> kann ich da nichts tun...bzw. schauen ob das System wo anders Fehler entdeckt oder....
<dadrc> Ich würd eher mal gucken, was Google zu "yo frankie segfault" zu sagen hat.
<dadrc> Scheint da einiges zu geben, musst du mal gucken, ob irgendwas davon zu deiner situation passt.
<frankiu> ok isch gugg mal
<FuLgOrE> Hallo allerseits
<FuLgOrE> Hat hier jemand Informationen darüber, wann und ob Ubuntu Touch das Nexus 5 unterstützen wird?
<jokrebel> FuLgOrE: Frag doch mal im englischen #ubuntu-touch Kanal
<jackhowdy> tach
<jokrebel> jackhowdy: Nabend
<jackhowdy> darf man hier fragen stellen wenn man eine software empfehlung sucht?
<jokrebel> jackhowdy: Wenn es eher ne Meinungsumfrage werden soll, besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<apricot1> wie bekomme ich bei 12.04+unity die Programmenüs wieder in die Programmfenster?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Die sind doch da. Oder meinst Du im Maximiert-Modus?
<apricot1> jokrebel, z.B. die Menüs von Firefox sind ganz oben am Bildschirm (Mac-Style) nicht am Programmfenster
<jokrebel> apricot1: Ah, ja - das war mal anders, stimmt. Hm, ich war flexibel genug mich daran zu gewöhnen. Würde als Suchstrings "Pulldownmenü ubuntu unity Titelleiste" vieleicht auch auf Englisch übersetzt, vorschlagen.
<apricot1> jokrebel, ok - ich habe sehr virle applets in der oberen Leiste - die ist proppevoll :)
<apricot1> jokrebel, respektive 'Indikatoren'  .desktop Dateien
<apricot1> jokrebel, und wegen des notebooks links vom PC mit Synergy verbunden kommt die Dash nichts so gut
<jokrebel> apricot1: Hab da schon auch viele Indikatoren aber Platzprobleme für die Menüleiste kenn ich nicht. Zeig doch mal einen aussagekräftigen Screenshot.
<jokrebel> apricot1: Äh, das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden.
<apricot1> woollte sagen, dass ich das Dashboard kaum nutze, wenn das notebook dannnur 1Tastatur+Maus mit Synergy. da ist die Dash kaum zu treffen
<jokrebel> sorry - hab es immer noch nicht kappiert. Kann mir das jemand ausdeutschen bitte?
<apricot1> ich benutze 1 Tastatur+1Maus für PC und notebook
<apricot1> da treff ich auf dem PC kaum das Dashboard (autohide). 
<apricot1> notebook steht links vom PC - deshalb möchte ich gern einiges an den *unteren* Bildschirmrand legen
<jokrebel> apricot1: Ah - zwei Displays.
<apricot1> ja
<apricot1> sogar 3 - am PC 2 (twinview) und links das notebook
<apricot1> PC Ubuntu 12.04, notebook Ubuntu 13.10
<jokrebel> apricot1: Aber unter Unity ist mir nichts bekannt von wegen "2tes Panel Unten". Wär XFCE oder LXDE ne Alternative vielleicht?
<apricot1> dann leb ich halt damit
<apricot1> man kann nicht ALLES haben :)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Aber nur weil mir (ohne mehrere Monitore an einer Eingabeeinheit zu haben) da nichts zu einfällt, muss das nicht heißen, dass das noch niemand realisiert hat!
<apricot1> wie kann ich denn hier ein .png pasten?
<ring0> apricot1, 
<subz3r0> hoster like imageshack...
<subz3r0> imageshack will nun aber ne anmeldung... such mal nach "free picture upload" o.Ä
<ring0> probier mal appmenu-gtk, appmenu-gtk3 und appmenu-qt zu deinstallieren. dann einmal neu einloggen
<apricot1> ich hab schon mal was gelesen über *applets unten* aber vergessen (das Alter!)
<ring0> das stichwort war "global menu"
<jokrebel> apricot1: Pulldownmenü ubuntu unity Titelleiste
<jokrebel> öhm
<jokrebel> apricot1: http://www.pic-upload.de/
<kubine> Title: Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen - Pic-Upload.de (at www.pic-upload.de)
<flashdown> Hi, eigtl. komm ich mir gerade ziemlich dumm vor dass ich bei dieser Thematik nachfragen muss, aber irgendwie will das Dateisystem meinem Wissen widersprechen.
<flashdown> Ich habe in /var/www/ einen ordner test angelegt, via chmod ww-data:www-data test hab ich den besitzer und gruppe auf www-data geändert
<flashdown> das verzeichnis und enthaltene dateien haben chmod 775 
<flashdown> mein user ist mitglied von www-data und dennoch kann ich in dem ordner weder dateien erstellen noch bearbeiten: permission denied und ich kapier es irgendwie nich wie das sein kann
<flashdown> was mach ich falsch?
<flashdown> ich mein natürlich chown nich chmod um benutzer und gruppe anzupassen ;)
<subz3r0> ls -la /var
<subz3r0> paste mal die rechte des dirs
<flashdown> übergeordnete verzeichnisse haben einfluss auf unterverzeichnisse?
<subz3r0> wenn du das so eingibst, zeigt er dir die rechte von den ordnern in /var an
<flashdown> also /var/www gehört root und /var/www/test gehört www-data
<coldjack> wenn ich via cp -R etwas kopiere werden dabei "fehlermeldungen" ignoriert?
<subz3r0> und ja, rechte können auch vererbt werden
<subz3r0> coldjack: nein
<subz3r0> coldjack: du kannst den error-kanal umleiten wenn du unbedingt willst
<subz3r0> flashdown: du sollst mir die rechte zeigen
<flashdown> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 Nov 24 18:21 www
<subz3r0> da gehört nix der gruppe www-data
<flashdown> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root  4096 Nov 24 18:21 www
<subz3r0> root/root
<flashdown> mom
<flashdown> /var/www/test: drwxrwxr-x  2 www-data www-data 4096 Nov 24 18:21 test
<flashdown> is die ausgabe von ls -la /var/www
<flashdown> wie man sieht darf die gruppe und der owner lesen, schreiben und ausführen und others nicht
<flashdown> groups flashdown: flashdown : flashdown www-data
<subz3r0> user:gruppe:others
<subz3r0> others darf ausführen
<subz3r0> und lesen
<flashdown> korrekt
<subz3r0> tipp mal "id" ein
<flashdown> aber wie gesagt es geht mit um /var/www/test
<subz3r0> und schau ob der user auch wirklich in der gruppe ist
<flashdown> das überfordert mich gerade irgendwie: uid=1000(flashdown) gid=1000(flashdown) Gruppen=1000(flashdown),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),123(sambashare)
<subz3r0> und siehe da, der user ist nicht in der gruppe
<subz3r0> :)
<flashdown> xD
<subz3r0> du bist der gruppe beigetreten?
<coldjack> @subz3ro ich habe es mit cp -r -f gemacht und es wird kopiert und die fehlermeldungen werden ignoriert
<subz3r0> flashdown: mach mal nen relog... gruppen zugehörigkeiten werden erst nach nem relog angewandt
<flashdown> ja als root hab ich folgendes gemacht: usermod flashdown -G www-data
<flashdown> ok dass klingt sinnvoll, danke ich probiers und geb dann gleich rückmeldung ;)
<subz3r0> sudo usermod -aG www-data flashdown
<subz3r0> a für append
<subz3r0> also anhängen
<subz3r0> wenn du nur G machst, biste nur noch in einer gruppe drin
<flashdown> also ändere ich damit die hauptgruppe oder fliegen dann tatsächlich andere mitgliedschaften raus?
<flashdown> *scared*
<flashdown> also wenn ich nur G mache
<subz3r0> flashdown: bin ich gerade am überlegen :)
<subz3r0> hab ich shcon ne weile nicht gemacht. aber bin mir ziemlich sicher, die anderen fliegen dann raus
<subz3r0> auf jeden fall das kleine "a" nie vergessen für append
<flashdown> kk
<subz3r0> schreib dir einfach die gruppen auf wo du gerade drin bist, falls was schief gegangen ist, addest du sie einfach wieder
<flashdown> was sind die standard mitgliedschaften eines normalen users?  falls nach dem relogin alles weg is
<subz3r0> coldjack: müsste ich nachsehen ob bei force die fehlermeldungen ausbleiben. aber ich meine nicht
<flashdown> ok also alles was mir mit groups angezeigt wird
<coldjack> stimmt die fehlermeldungen werden angezeigt, aber er kopiert trotzdem weiter!
<subz3r0> coldjack: kann dir auch nicht wirklich folgen, was du mit deiner frage bezwecken willst. also ob du die fehler sehen willst, oder auch nicht...
<subz3r0> coldjack: ja klar macht er das. da du -f nutzt. f steht für force. also gewaltsam kopieren. ohne rücksicht auf verluste
<subz3r0> flashdown: korrekt
<subz3r0> flashdown: klappt es denn nun mit den rechten? 
<coldjack> sorry, also ich kopiere gerade viele Daten eigentlich via drag and drop, aber bei vielen Verzeichnissen ist irgendetwas zerstört, sprich die Datei kaputt und dabei hat er immer den Kopiervorgang abgebrochen aber jetzt mit cp -R -f laeuft es so weiter
<flashdown> muss mich ja erstmal abmelden und sicher vorher die aktuelle ausgabe von id und groups weil ich gerade verängstigt bin :D
<subz3r0> coldjack: wenn du backups machen willst. dann am besten entweder mit tar oder mit rsync(für rsync gibts auch ne nette oberfläche. die nennt sich lucky backup)
<ring0> apricot1, hast du das global menü deaktiviert bekommen?
<subz3r0> ich bin mal wech.... aber ist sicherlich noch jemand anders da der helfen kann ;)
<subz3r0> ciao
<flashdown> kk weiß ja jetzt wo es dran hapert ^
<flashdown> cu
<apricot1> nein, noch nicht
<flashdown> hattest recht 
<flashdown> meine mitgliedschaften sind rausgeflogen
<flashdown> @subz3r0: danke für die infos
<flashdown> erstmal wieder fixxen xD
<monatsend> hallo ich habe gerade ein svg icon in meinen iconordner gelegt (/usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/mimetypes/application-x-blender.svg)wenn ich jetzt gtk-update-iconcash ausfuehre dann sagt er mir das die index.theme fehlt.ich fuehre den Befehl im icon-folder aus 
<monatsend> mimetype application/x-blender funktioniert ist aber im .local/shared/mime ordner 
<monatsend> im ordner /usr/shared/icons/gnome ist ja eine index.theme
<flashdown> subz3r0: so nun ist alles wieder ganz, danke nochmal wieder was gelernt :D
<coldjack> versteckte dateien unter windows werden mit cp auch kopiert, oder?
<ring0> apricot1, hast du die drei pakete mal deinstalliert?
<monatsend> in diversen tutorials steht einfach icon mit richtigen namen in den ordner legen -- relogging -- dann funktioniert der mimetyupe mit icon. kann ich nicht bestaetigen.
<apricot1> welche 3 Pakete?
<ring0> apricot1, die, die ich dir vorhin genannt habe. appmenu-gtk, appmenu-gtk3 und appmenu-qt. damit verschwindet das global menu
<RedNifre> Hi!
<RedNifre> Ich versuche gerade, einen Druckertreiber von Gutenprint zu installieren, aber in jockey.log steht "Binary package gutenprint has no trusted origin, rejecting". Google sagt ich soll die Datei ausführbar machen, aber ich habe ja gar keine Datei?
<RedNifre> Wie installiere ich den Treiber?
<jokrebel> RedNifre: Schon per CUPS versucht?
<jokrebel> RedNifre: http://localhost:631/
<RedNifre> ja, per cups hat auch gut funktioniert, als ich ihn direkt an meinen ubuntu desktop angeschlossen hatte.
<RedNifre> aber jetzt hängt er am debian nas und will nicht.
<RedNifre> Im WebInterface des NAS sind die Aufträge aufgeführt. Mein Ubuntu hat mir diese proprietären Treiber empfohlen, wenn ich über das Netzwerk drucken will. Mir sind hier die ganzen technischen Zusammenhänge auch nicht klar.
<RedNifre> Der Drucker ist uralt und hat eigentlich einen Drucker-Anschluss. Ich nutze ein USB-Adapter-Kabel.
<RedNifre> Als er am Desktop hing hat mir Ubuntu erst einen falschen Treiber empfohlen, aber mit CUPS ging es.
<RedNifre> Warum funktioniert das nicht über's Netzwerk?
<RedNifre> Und warum darf ich den empfohlenen proprietären Treiber nicht installieren?
<RedNifre> Wie kommen die Dokumente eigentlich beim Drucker an? Braucht das NAS selbst die richtigen Treiber, oder kann das einfach die Daten durchreichen?
<RedNifre> ah, auf nas:631 wird er zumindest schon mal angezeigt mit usb port busy... hm...
<RedNifre> hm, jetzt hat der drucker plötzlich weiße seiten ausgedruckt bis das papierfach leer war
<RedNifre> drucker sind auch so ein ungelöstes problem der computertechnologie...
<RedNifre> wird vermutlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich ein sehr langes USB-Kabel in den Flur verlegen muss. Hmpf.
<Darkfire2012> Hallo ich suche immernoch Flashplayer11.4 für Chrome unter ubutu 12.04 lts.
<Darkfire2012> Hallo
<bekks> tach
<Darkfire2012> Es muß doch ne Möglichkeit geben an den Flashplayer 11.4 zu kommen.
<Darkfire2012> chrome soll den doch haben, aber unter ubuntu 12.04 lts habe ich noch keinen gefunden.
<bekks> Gibt es nicht mehr. 11.4 ist veraltet. Und Adobe hat den Support von nativem Flash > 11.2 für Linux eingestellt und baut nur noch PepperFlash für Chrome. Das ist in der Version 11.9
<Darkfire2012> nur den 11.2
<bekks> Genau dassebe habe ich dir gestern schonmal erzählt.
<Darkfire2012> ok Pepperflash, und wo finde ich den?
<bekks> Sagte ich Dir gerade eben, und gestern auch schon.
<Darkfire2012> Ja bekks ich weis. 
<bekks> Dann kennst Du die Antwort ja schon. :)
<Darkfire2012> chrome//plugins richtig?
<bekks> Falsch,
<Darkfire2012> wie dann.
<Darkfire2012> ich starte mal chrome.
<bekks> chrome://chrome://plugins/
<bekks> gna.
<bekks> chrome://plugins/
<bekks> Da.
<Darkfire2012> ok hab ich.
<Darkfire2012> aber da steht nichts von pepperflash
<bekks> Dann deaktivier das Adobe Flash Plugin in Version 11.2 und aktivier PepperFlash für 11.9
<bekks> Das steht da garantier.
<bekks> Schieb mal die gesamte Ausgabe von chrome://plugins/ in einen Pastebin.
<Darkfire2012> moment
<RedNifre> Mir sind die Zusammenhänge bei CUPS noch nicht so ganz klar. Wenn man auch den richtigen Treiber braucht, wenn man an einem über das Netzwerk erreichbaren Drucker drucken möchte, warum kann ich dann mit CUPS drucken, wenn der Drucker an meinem Rechner hängt, aber nicht, wenn er am Debian NAS hängt?
<Darkfire2012> kommt sofort,moment bekks
<ring0> RedNifre, normalerweise braucht nur der rechner auf dem cups läuft den entsprechenden druckertreiber. cups stellt dann den drucker über das netztwerk bereit
<Darkfire2012> paste:417057:chome plugins
<bekks> Das ist keine URL.
<RedNifre> ah, also hängt es am NAS... hm.
<RedNifre> Aber warum fragt mich Ubuntu dann nach nem Treiber? Oder ist das ein Fallback, weil das NAS nicht mit dem Drucker klar kommt?
<Darkfire2012> paste:417057:chome plugins mit klammern?
<Darkfire2012> [paste:417057:chome plugins]
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Das ist keine URL. Eine URL fängt üblicherweise mit http... an
<Darkfire2012> ok moment ich habs gleich.
<ring0> RedNifre, diese usb-adapter sind oft grausig
<Darkfire2012> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417057/
<kubine> Title: chome plugins › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Darkfire2012> Jetzt aber
<RedNifre> Am Ubuntu-Desktop hat es fast auf Anhieb geklappt. Es hatte zwar erst fälschlich einen Fubar-treiber oder so ähnlich empfohlen, aber mit dem CUPS-Treiber ging es dann sofort.
<Darkfire2012> Das ist die komplette ausgabe meiner chromeplugins
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Das ist Chromium, oder?
<Darkfire2012> ja
<bekks> DAs ist nicht Chrome.
<Darkfire2012> laüft aber unter chrome
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Chromium ist nicht Chrome.
<bekks> Installier Chrome und nicht Chromium.
<bekks> Und dann mach was ich Dir gestern bereits und vorhin auch nochmal erklärt habe.
<ring0> RedNifre, eine art fallback wäre auch meine vermutung. aber genau helfen kann ich dir da leider auch nicht :/
<RedNifre> Naja, ich schau morgen mal, ob ich die Treiber auf das NAS packen kann, ansonsten nehm ich die pragmatische Lösung und packe die Dokumente in die Dropbox, trage nen alten Laptop zum Drucker und drucke dann direkt über USB (Will den Laser-Drucker nicht neben meinem Schreibtisch stehen haben).
<Darkfire2012> bei synaptic kommt chromium, wenn ich chrome eintippe.
<RedNifre> Trotzdem danke für die Tipps und noch einen schönen Abend.
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Das macht chromium noch lange nicht zu chrome.
<bekks> Darkfire2012: Gib bei Google "Chrome" ein und installier es.
<ring0> RedNifre, gerne. viel erfolg :)
<Darkfire2012> chrome ist da nicht zu finden. 
<bekks> Darkfire2012: ...
<RedNifre> Danke :)
<Darkfire2012> ok ich mache es über google
<ring0> Darkfire2012, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium/Installation#Google-Chrome
<kubine> Title: Installation › Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Darkfire2012> habs gefunden.
<Darkfire2012> bekks. ich sag Dir gleich bescheid.
<Darkfire2012> wenn ich chrome installiert habe.
<Darkfire2012> bekks, installation läuft.
<Darkfire2012> und dann flash deaktivieren und pepperflash aktivieren.
<Darkfire2012> dann hab ich die alternative zu flash 11.4?!
<bekks> m(
<bekks> Ist es denn zu glauben - wie oft soll ich ihm noch sagen, dass 11.4 tot ist.
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-17
<Cream2222> Jemand hier der mit einem RAID 5 helfen kann?
<ShiroNeko> hallo, eine frage zu openvpn + ipv6. habe einen sixxs tunnel und möchte nun auch gerne openvpn mit ipv6 tunnel verwenden. geht das und wie stelle ich das am besten an? sixx-tunnel wird dabei von der fritzbox aufgebaut
<dadrc> Prinzipiell geht das
<dadrc> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/IPv6 ←
<kubine> Title: IPv6 – OpenVPN Community (at community.openvpn.net)
<dadrc> Brauchst du OpenVPN 2.3+, ist zumindest seit 14.04 bei Ubuntu Standard
<ShiroNeko> OpenVPN 2.3.5, Version sollte nicht das problem sein
<ShiroNeko> was ich an how tos finde bezieht sich halt immer drauf, dass der ovpn server auch gleichzeitig gw für das netzwerk ist. ist bei mir aber nicht der fall, sondern die fritzbox
<ShiroNeko> oder mal anders gefragt, wenn 2001:1234:5678:9836::/64 mein prefix ist, was kann ich als transfer-adresse für openvpn nutzen?
<Cream2222> Hallo zusammen weis nicht ob ich hier richtig bin aber habe ein problem mit meinem RAID 5 meiner QNAP. http://pastebin.com/sCHRBiqz
<kubine> Title: QNAP RAID 5 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> Cream2222: da läuft ein Ubuntu drauf?
<dadrc> ShiroNeko, ohje, da bin ich dann doch überfragt. Frag mal in #openvpn
<Cream2222> Nein aber ein Linux dachte ich frag mal hier... oder könnt ihr mir ein anderen webchat empfelen?
<noxs> Cream2222: hast du mount verstanden?
<koegs> Cream2222: ich würde mich ja an den QNAP-Support wenden...
<Cream2222> Ja eben das kann er irgend wie nicht :(
<noxs> ansonsten hilft: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noxs> du möchtest zuerst ohne ziel mounten und dann nachher syntaktisch richtig, aber in ein nicht existentes verzeichnis
<noxs> mount /quelle /ziel 
<noxs> wenn /ziel nicht vorhanden ---> fehler
<Cream2222> Ok danke noxs das werde ich gleich mal anschauen was ich hier genau machen muss
<noxs> aber bei qnap läuft das doch eigentlich sowieso alles über eine weboberfläche, oder?!
<Cream2222> Ja aber die findet das RAID nicht und zeigt nur die 4 Festpallten an aber hat kein RAID recovery oder so :(
<Cream2222> Hoffe kann die Daten retten und nacher gibts immer ein Backup dann kann mir das nie mehr passieren :(
<noxs> toi toi toi!
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wie genau führt die crontab einen befehl aus? "/bin/sh -c 'wget .... | mailx -s "subject" ...'" fürht auf der console zu einem anderen Ergebniss als im Cron (die gesendete Mail sieht anders aus). Hat es eventuell iregendwas mit Umgebungsvariablen zu tun?
<dadrc> Cronjobs haben eine eigene Umgebung mit eigenen Variablen, ja
<yogg> Gibts einen trick das schnell zu debuggen, oder muss ich mich da mit Minutencronjobs durchhangeln?
<dadrc> Wüsste jetzt keinen
<yogg> kk danke
<stevieh> aber es gibt sicher dokumente wo beschrieben ist, wo die umgebung für cron her kommt
<yogg> falls es wen interesiert mit "env -i /bin/sh" bekommt man eine saubere shell. Die restlichen Umgebungsvariablen stehen direkt in der Crontab. Damit kann man es relativ schön debuggen
<stevieh> hmm.. wer sagt denn dem nautilus, dass eine .msc datei eine testdatei ist und eine .dot dabei nicht?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Das kann man doch festlegen mit was die zu öffnen sind. Oder meinst Du was anderes?
<stevieh> ja, bei manchen bietet er mehrere an, bei anderen muss ich es festlegen. Sind das die mime types?
<stevieh> Also "öffnen mit" ist ja schon verschieden populiert
<jokrebel> versuchs mal nicht über "öffnen mit" sondern über "Eigenschaften" und erst dort dann im Reiter "öffnen mit"
<stevieh> ah!
<stevieh> schick!
<gugaua_> hallo, wie kann ich in einen ordner gehen der --ordner heißt? mit cd?
<gugaua_> # cd --Scanner/
<gugaua_> -bash: cd: --: Ungültige Option
<testdr> cd   \-\-ordner
<gugaua_> hmm leider nicht 
<gugaua_>  cd /-/-Scanner
<gugaua_> -bash: cd: /-/-Scanner: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<gugaua_> -bash: cd: /-/-Scanner: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden9
<gugaua_> ups, 
<stevieh> nautilus aufmachen ;-)
<gugaua_> stevieh, hab keine gui :)
<stevieh> hehe
<gugaua_> es geht auch nicht mit diesen libene ' oder "
<testdr> gugaua_: probier mal:      cd    --    --Scanner
<jokrebel> warum heist ein Verzeichnis überhaupt so?
<testdr> gugaua_:   "--" beendet bei fast allen Befehlen die Interpretation des folgenden als Befehlsoption
<testdr> jokrebel: aber in Window geht so was doch immer und noch vieles mehr -- nur nicht Verzeichnisse mit  ".com" am Ende...
<gugaua_> testdr, ja!, das wars :) danke... 
<gugaua_> jokrebel, der vorherige admin hat "wichtige" ordner mit -- am anfang markiert um es übersichtlicher zu machen
<testdr> lol - admin!!11ELF
<gugaua_> testdr, hehe
<gugaua_> ich nehme stark an das linux bzw die bash dachte das ich einen parameter mit -- setzen möchte
<testdr> und demnächst in diesem Irrenhaus werden Sternchen in Datei/Verzeichnisnamen benutzt - * - damit beim Entfernen es garantiert klappt und alles weg ist?
<gugaua_> was mich verwunder das es mit "" nicht ging genauso wenig mit ''
<jokrebel> gugaua_: Mach unterstriche draus. Dann geht das auch ganz einfach
<testdr> gugaua_: sagte ich doch bereits - dass auch innerhalb von Anführungszeichen das als Befehlsoption interpretiert werden kann
<gugaua_> jokrebel, ist ne gute idee, muss nur dafür erst ein paar skripte umschreiben
<gugaua_> testdr, ahh habs wohl überlesen
<gugaua_> testdr, ich mag die windows user die sich die zähne beim case sensitiv ausbeißen ;)
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, welche Ubuntu Server Version die sehr einfach zu handhaben ist koennt Ihr mir empfehlen?
<MasterOfDisaster> DerProfessor: definiere "sehr einfach zu handhaben"
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: "Server" und "Einfach" passen schon mal nicht wirklich zusammen. Auf was willst Du raus?
<DerProfessor> Also ich will mit dem so ziemlich alles machen 
<DerProfessor> Und es sollte halt nicht all zu kompliziert sein 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Um nen Server zu betreiben sollte man schon "Trittfest" auf der Komandozeile sein denke ich.
<Rochvellon> am besten die lts-versionen nehmen
<DerProfessor> OK thx 
<Rochvellon> die werden 5 jahre lang supportet, bei den zwischenversionen gibts nur 9 monate support
<DerProfessor> Supie das ist gut 
<jokrebel> DerProfessor: Ja - die 14.04.1 LTS Version ist sicher ne gute Wahl
<MasterOfDisaster> DerProfessor: wie jokrebel schon sagt, wennst die Maus brauchst zum Konfigurieren wirst mit einer Serverinstallation wenig Freude haben.
<MasterOfDisaster> egal wie lang Support drauf ist :-)
<DerProfessor> OK
<Rochvellon> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ ist für den einstieg nicht verkehrt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Server Guide (at help.ubuntu.com)
<c_korn> guten abend, da gmx leider den XMPP dienst einstellen wird, habe ich einen account bei swissjabber erstellt. wenn ich jetzt in empathy (Ubuntu 14.10) die kontakte hinzufüge werden sie mit einem fragezeichen angezeigt und beim senden einer nachricht kommt der fehler "Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht »test«: Abgemeldet". empathy zeigt aber als status verfügbar.
<Rochvellon> hm, empathy kann doch gar nicht auf deren server ein konto erstellen?
<Rochvellon> dazu bräuchtest du einen client wie pidgin. der kann eine solche registration vornehmen
<c_korn> Rochvellon: richtig, zur account erstellung habe ich pidgin verwendet. zum chatten würde ich aber gern empathy verwenden. in pidgin bekomme ich auch einen fehler: Code 503
<Rochvellon> hast du im client verschlüsselung für die verbindung eingestellt? /me kann sich problemlos mit pidgin und verschlüsselung auf swissjabber anmelden
<c_korn> Rochvellon: pidgin ist mit verschlüsselung erzwingen eingestellt auf port 5222
<Satorisanja> Nabend
<tiax> ahoi
<k1l_> PC-Ente: cp -v
<PC-Ente> und wenn ich mich dann ausloggen wil ?
<k1l_> machste das ganze in einem screen
<k1l_> !screen > PC-Ente 
<kubine> PC-Ente: Informationen zu Screen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Screen
<PC-Ente> jop das klingt nach dem was ich brauche
<PC-Ente> danke
<PC-Ente> wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt
<PC-Ente> supi
<Adrian__> Guten Abend. Ich bin Vorstand eines Vereins und wir wollen eine umfangreiche Online-Sharing-Plattform erstellen und dafür die Entwicklungsgrundlage mit OpenProject (https://openproject.org/systemrequirements/) stellen. Diese soll von kundigen Leuten vor Ort entwickelt werden. Die Frage ist nun: Was für einen Webspace braucht man um ein solches System zu hosten und mit wieviel Geld muss ich rechnen/worauf achten?
<kubine> Title: System requirements - OpenProjectOpenProject (at openproject.org)
<k1l_> Adrian__: das packst du mal am besten in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic weil es ja nicht technischer ubunut support ist sondern eher kaufberatung
<k1l_> (mietberatung) :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-18
<Adrian__> okay, danke schön :) das sagst du bestimmt oft am abend :D
<Christian82> Guten Morgen zusammen :-) ich bin recht neu mit Linux, nutze Xubuntu 12.04 und da ist nun der Parole Player für die Videowiedergabe installiert. Ich finde allerdings keine Möglichkeit den "always on top" zu stellen. Geht das irgendwie oder brauche ich ein anderes Programm ?
<Christian82> Ich sollte hier öfters schreiben - genau jetzt hab ichs selbst gefunden
<Christian82> lol irgendwie
<Christian82> Sorry :D
<Christian82> Und tschüss und schönen Dienstag allen :)
<Schnabeltierchen> http://nopaste.info/defcc74cd0.html <-- mein 14.04 ubuntu erkennt den power knopf nicht und glaubt es wäre ein gpio-knopf. kennt wer ein tutorial zum remappen?
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<LetoThe2nd> Schnabeltierchen: riecht nach nem nicht so 100%ig sauberen ubuntu auf ARM
<Schnabeltierchen> *nimmt seinen Odroid U3 von Hardkernel in den Arm* Hör nicht auf den bösen Leto, du bist ein vollwertiger PC und viel besser als ein Raspberry Pi!
<LetoThe2nd> glaub mir, von arms hab ich definitiv ahnung ;)
<LetoThe2nd> einfachste hack-lösung: was in der art http://pimame.org/forum/discussion/564/shutdown-button-using-gpio-pin/p1
<Schnabeltierchen> Mehr Ahnung als ich alle-male :D Mhm... Forum läd seit Ewigkeiten...
<LetoThe2nd> remappen auf acpi dürfte ohne kernelarbeit nix werden
<Schnabeltierchen> wenn der damit einfach nur nen reboot macht, reicht mir das auch :D
<LetoThe2nd> aber wenn dir das als powerbutton verkauft wurde, halt dich an der verkäufer/hersteller dass sie bitte auch die damit versprochene funktionalität liefern sollen.
<Schnabeltierchen> Das Ding wird als Entwicklerplatine von Koreanern verkauft, hab es da bestellt...
<Schnabeltierchen> Anderes Image hat die ACPI-Funktionalität....
<LetoThe2nd> na dann, sourcen diffen und los gehts :-)
<Schnabeltierchen> Sagen wir es vorsichtig: Ich bin der unfähigste DAU den man sich vorstellen kann. Die kompletten Sourcen vergleichen? Oder gibt´s nen Anhaltspunkt wo ich suchen sollte?
<LetoThe2nd> ja, in den kernelsourcen
<Schnabeltierchen> Oha...
<LetoThe2nd> ich *vermute* eifnach, dass das andere image da nen path drin hat der das zum arbeiten bringt. und den musst du halt isolieren
<LetoThe2nd> dann deinen kernel *vermutlich* neu backen, etc, dann gehts
<Schnabeltierchen> Also für nen DAU wie mich unmöglich...
<LetoThe2nd> naja... wenn du schon bei vollem bewusstsein eine "entwicklerplatine" gekauft hast muss ich gestehen, dass mein mitleid nur gering ausgeprägt ist
<LetoThe2nd> dann bleib halt bei dem image wo's geht
<LetoThe2nd> und ja, völig ohne vorerfahrung wird das raussuchen des patches wohl nix werden
<Schnabeltierchen> vorerfahrung hab ich, aber nicht von kernel neu compilieren...
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt - dann kannst du nur hoffen dass zufällig entweder die lösung schon wo online gestellt hat (->googlen, dürfte aber sehr hardwarespezifisch sein) oder eben bei nem image bleiben, das entsprechend vorbereitet ist
<LetoThe2nd> Schnabeltierchen: BTW: http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=3408
<kubine> Title: ODROID Forum View topic - Power button (at forum.odroid.com)
<LetoThe2nd> Schnabeltierchen: da du hier gefragt hast gehe ich aber davon aus dass du das selbstverständlich selbst schon gefunden, getestet und als nicht funktionierend ad acta gelegt hast, richtig?
<Schnabeltierchen> das paket "acpi-support-base" ist in meinen quellen nicht zu finden...
<LetoThe2nd> ... und nicht bloss den ersten post lesen
<Schnabeltierchen> die sind ja schon nen schritt weiter und der button wird als acpi-button erkannt und nicht nur als normaler-irgendwas button
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich glaube, das du das nur reininterpretierst
<LetoThe2nd> aber schon die tatsache dass du den post nicht kanntest sagt viel über deine aufgewendete eigeninitiave (bei einer "entwicklerplatine"!)
<Schnabeltierchen> leto http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=5770 
<kubine> Title: ODROID Forum View topic - Power button Ubuntu 14.04LTS (at forum.odroid.com)
<Schnabeltierchen> ich interpretiere da auch nur irgendwas rein :P
<Schnabeltierchen> lag nur an acpid :D
<Schnabeltierchen> den post den du vorgeschlagen hattest, kannte ich schon, hatte ihn durchprobiert und als nicht weiterführend abgehakt
<Zerant> Moin, muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn ich ZFS on linux verwende und von 12.04 auf 14.04 upgraden möchte? (Storage Server)
<k1l> ja, backups bereithalten :)
<dadrc> Der Updater schmeißt dir das PPA raus
<Zerant> gut das ppa kann ich ja vorher anpassen und sagen er soll es nicht rauswerfen oder net?
<Zerant> backup vom os? oder daten? xD
<dadrc> Update machen, vor dem Reboot das PPA wieder rein, nochmal updaten.
<dadrc> Das sollte gehen, zumindest solange dein / kein ZFS ist
<dadrc> sonst … uff.
<dadrc> Testbox bauen.
<Zerant> zfs sind nur meine daten
<Zerant>  mein / ist nen ext4
<tiax> im besten Fall ist das OS eh mit Puppet, Ansible o.Ä. provisioniert und das Backup davon ein paar Kilobyte groß
<tiax> macht Testen in einer VM auch viel einfacher
<Zerant> dadrc, k1l hab mich jetzt entscheiden nen tar vom system zu machen habe noch ne backup SDCard
<dasjoe> Zerant: mach halt'n snap und send dir den irgendwohin. Ich hatte beim do-release-upgrade keine Probleme, meine ich. Am Ende per "dkms status" schauen, ob SPL und ZFS für den neuen Kernel gebaut und installiert wurden
<Zerant> dasjoe, wie würdest du den snapshot machen? tar? rsnapshot? rsync?
<dasjoe> "zfs snap"
<Zerant> mein os liegt auf nem ext3
<Zerant> ehh ext4
<Zerant> habe nur einen pool mit meinen daten
<dasjoe> Na dann ist das ja kein Problem, einfach upgraden und danach das PPA wieder aktivieren
<Zerant> okay
<Zerant> hatte noch keine upgrade mit zfs gehabt ^^ 
<dasjoe> So lange die Daten nicht zum Booten gebraucht werden ist alles okay
<dasjoe> Wenn du willst kannst du den Pool vorher exportieren, aber das ist eigentlich nicht nötig
<Zerant> ja ich mache sicherheitshalber nen backup vom system und dann ist gut :D
<Zerant> tar 4tw
<black_> Hi alle, ich hab ein problem mit Ubuntu, beim abrufen von netstat -taupen (gvfsd-http  ; ubuntu-geoip-p ; gvfsd-http  ) siehe http://pastebin.com/wNiKSD4U , was wird übermittelt, ist es nötig? braucht man das unbedingt ? 
<kubine> Title: netstat - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> black_: Ohne es überhaupt angeklickt zu haben - warum rufst Du das auf? Was ist Dein _eigentliches_ Problem?
<black_> jokrebel, ich hab das nicht aufgerufen oder angeklickt oder sonstwas. Ich denke das der mist sich automatisch verbindet ohne das ich irgend was bestätigen muss. Ich denke das war gerade zufällig als ich netstat gestartet habe.
<jokrebel> black_: offensichtlich hast Du mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte wissen, warum Du überhaupt netstat bemühst; sprich: welches Problem mit Ubuntu hast Du, damit Du Dich genötigt siehst Analysen zu versuchen?
<jokrebel> black_: Wenn es Dir lediglich um das Verständnis geht warum welche Zeile bei "netstat" auftaucht ist ein Netzwerkspezifischer Kanal vielleicht besser geeignet.
<black_> jokrebel, mich interessiert es halt wer sich mit wem verbindet. Ich denke mir ist es freigestellt ob ich netstat aufrufe oder nicht. Hört sich an als dürfe ich nicht wissen was das zu bedeuten hat oder was das die Dienste da tun.
<jokrebel> black_: Nein sorry! So sollte das nicht gemeint sein. Nur ist das hat in der Regel keinerlei Ubuntu-Problem warum da wann was in Deinem Netzwerk passiert. Deshalb ist das hier eher nicht der passende Kanal dafür.
<black_> offtopic oder wie das heißt ?
<jokrebel> black_: Netzwerkspezifische Kanäle besuchen - wie bereits erwähnt - wäre wohl am zielführendsten. Oder sich halt althergebracht in die Materie einlesen.
 * _moep_ kann black_ den Tanenbaum empfehlen…
<black_> jokrebel, Und ich danke doch das das ein Ubuntu-Problem ist und das ich nicht gefragt werde wenn Ubuntu nach hause telefonieren will.
<jokrebel> black_: Wie die meisten OS schaut auch Ubuntu zeitweise zB. ob Updates vorhanden sind. Wo ist das Problem?
<jokrebel> black_: Wenn Du nicht willst, dass auch mal was gesendet wird - zieh den Netzwerkstecker ;-)
<black_> jokrebel, Updates? O.o
<jokrebel> black_: Ja? Sollte man zeitweise prüfen und dann auch einpflegen <g>
<black_> jokrebel, GEO-IP ????
<black_> Updates?
<jokrebel> du sprichst in Rätseln
<black_> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/fc1xaKTU
<kubine> Title: geoip - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> black_: Schon mal versucht danach zu googlen? erster Treffer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2052075 
<kubine> Title: [lubuntu] why does ubuntu-geoip-p stay open after closing the browser out? (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> black_: Vielleicht hilft auch http://askubuntu.com/questions/135602/i-have-permanent-connections-to-canonical-servers-what-are-they-for-and-how-can weiter
<kubine> Title: scopes - I have permanent connections to Canonical servers, what are they for and how can I turn them off? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<testdr> black_: Du nutzt einen Zugriff zu einer "internet-geoip-DB" - das kann sinnvoll sein, wenn man darauf baut, dass dort die aktuellen Änderungen eingepflegt wurden. Du bekommst sozusagen das aktuellste Ergebnis für die Abfrage. Eine andere Frage wäre, warum Du das willst, da Du Dich darüber wunderst?
<black_> jokrebel, danke das du mir geholfen hast :D. Dreht sich nur um's Prinzip wäre doch sinnvoll wenn sich jeder selbst entscheiden dürft ob das gewünscht ist oder  nicht oder zumindest darüber informiert wird . 
<testdr> black_: Du hast ein Paket installiert und nie richtig nachgelesen was das macht? Was wolltest Du und was hast Du bekommen?
<black_> testdr, Wenn sich Ubuntu ohne meines wissens mit irgend ein Server verbindet möchte ich das wissen und darum wunder ich mich :)
<jokrebel> black_: Nur dass "Prizipen" und "was ist in Ubuntu aktiv/passiv/garnichtvorhanden" gerne diskutiert werden können aber der Support-Kanal da der falsche Ansprechpartner ist. Du kannst gerne Wünsche an die Entwickler schreiben nur sind die hier herin nicht erreichbar soweit ich weis.;-)
<testdr> black_: der "connect" zu einem geiop-db-server ist nicht der default! Also musst Du ein zusätzliches paket dafür installiert haben oder eine browser-Erweiterung nutzen, die das macht (und da gibt es noch mehr .)
<testdr> mmh - muss ich etwas revidieren, da ich nicht alles prüfe - könnte ja sein, dass in einer der neuesten Versionen bei der Aktzeptierung von Fehlerprotokollen auch eine geo-ip-Abfrage eingeschlossen ist?
<black_> jokrebel, ich hab das Programm nicht installiert dann war es schon automatisch installiert.
<jokrebel> black_: Dann schalt es halt ab und beschwer Dich bei Canotical. Hier bringen weitere Beschwerden vermutlich nichts.
<testdr> black_: probiere mal in einem Terminal ein "sudo lsof -n -i  TCP" um die Programme zu prüfen, die tcp-connects nutzen
<napterk> HI muss bei einem kompletten Festplatten-Image mit dd auch die Partitionstabelle gesichert werden? Ist ein GPT Partitionierung 
<black_> jokrebel, mal ne ernst gemeinte frage, ist es dir eigentlich egal ob jemand deinen Standort erfragen möchte ? Verwndest du Ubuntu ?
<testdr> black_: und natürlich dann wenn dieser (für Dich) unnötige geo-ip-Zugriff erfolgt. Darüber bekommst Du das "schuldige" Programm und mit dem Namen findest Du auch welches installierte paket dafür zuständig ist
<testdr> black_:  laut alter statischer geo-ip sitzt Du in Neuleiningen und wenn Du auf Seiten - wie gulli.com gehst, dann siehst Du das auch
<black_> testdr, gulli.com war ich noch nicht, was ist das ?
<jokrebel> black_: Ja ich verwende Ubuntu. Und nein mir ist nicht grundsätzlich egal wer meinen Standort erfragt (was weis der dann aber schon außer nen 50 Kilometer-Umkreis). Fakt ist aber,dass sowas wenn dann höchstens nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehört, da von den Suppert hier das a) keiner ändern kann und es b) zu keinerleich Funktionsproblemen bei Ubuntu führt.
<testdr> black_: www.gulli.com ist eine "bekannte" Info-Medien-News-Seite mit etwas versucht interessanten Neuigkeiten (wie SPON, d.h. spiegel.de oder heise) - es war mal zeitweise ganz interessant, ist aber zur zeit etwas "flach". Und wenn Du nicht willst, dass Deine IP bekannt wird, dann musst Du zu Mitteln wie tor, vpn, etc. greifen
<testdr> black_: und das ist nicht Abhängig von Linux, das gilt auch für andere OS, die ins Internet gehen
<jokrebel> !ot
<kubine> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel> black_: Im übrigen wissen auch wir hier Deinen (ungefähren) Standort. Aber auch das ist Offtopic.
<testdr> black_: im Übrigen - wenn "Ubuntu" Deinen Standort wissen will - das ist default - dann geht das schon über die Abfrage der Uhrzeit und die ist im default auf einen ubuntu time-server eingestellt. Also nix mit geoip
<black_> Egal jokrebel , ich denke über ein anderes Linux Derivat nach.
<jokrebel> black_: Der dann natürlich nichts über Deinen Standort weis. Eh klar. Good Luck
<black_> testdr, kann man das nicht über ne ander Informationsquelle die Zeit beziehen ? :)
<black_> jokrebel, denkst du das ist überall so Sitte ?
<testdr> black_: ohne Kenntnisse ist das das selbe in Grün - siehe die Abfrage vom time-server - das kannst Du aber auch einstellen, wenn Du es willst und Dir das Wissen aneignest. Ansonsten gilt, dass die aktuelle korrekte Uhrzeit für viele wichtiger ist als .. die möglichen Nebenwirkungen
<jokrebel> Und nun BITTE! Wenn dann weiter im Oftoppic-Kanal DANKE!
<black_> afklo
<testdr> black_: mach einfach ein .. join #ubuntu-de-offtopic   und da weiter
<droid> Hi! Ich habe ein Problem mit einem WLAN-USB-Stick. Ich dachte, dass er gleich funktioniert, da angegeben war, dass er mit Linux funktioniert. Es ist ein RTL8192.  Ubuntu zeigt oben nichts von WLAN an. linux-firmware und linux-firmware-nonfree habe ich schon installiert...
<jokrebel> droid: Was sagt "lsusb" und "rfkill"?
<droid> Welche Option bei rfkill?
<jokrebel> rfkill list
<jokrebel> sorry
<droid> lsusb: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420598/     rfkill list mach keine ausgabe
<kubine> Title: lsusb › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> droid: Welches bei lsusb soll da dieser Stick sein?
<droid> gleich das erste
<droid> Realtek Semiconductor
<jokrebel> droid: Ist das ne älter Hardware?
<droid> gerade erst gekauft...
<droid> http://www.gembird.com/item.aspx?id=8282
<kubine> Title: Gembird Europe B.V. - (at www.gembird.com)
<jokrebel> die ID deutet auf einen Chip der schon ein paar Jahre alt ist laut meinen Rechechen.
<jokrebel> droid: Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Realtek noch nicht mal genannt und in diversen Foreneinträgen alles andere als "einfach installierbar" 
<kubine> Title: Realtek › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<droid> und jetzt? auf der CD war auch ein ordner linux. darin war eine install.sh. die hab ich ausgeführt und danach hat er reboot gesagt. aber nach dem reboot ging immer noch nichts...
<jokrebel> droid: Du kennst Dich mit Linux aus?
<stevieh> zurückgeben und gescheiten kaufen?
<droid> jokrebel: ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich gar nichts weiß aber ich bin jetzt auch kein profi
<droid> stevieh: kannst du einen empfehlen?
<stevieh> ich würde nach denen für den Raspberry Pi suchen
<stevieh> wobei bei den ganzen amazon rezensionen auch was von RTL8192 steht
<jokrebel> droid: Über die ID fand ich http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-stick-id-0bda-8172-betreiben/#post-2750613 und http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-stick-id-0bda-8172-betreiben/#post-2750613 was Dir bei der inbetriebnahme _dieses_ Stick gegebenenfalls helfen könnte. Aber es gibt massenhaft USB-WLAN-Sticks die man einsteckt und "geht Out-of-the-Box"
<kubine> Title: WLAN Stick (ID 0bda:8172) betreiben › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> !hcl < droid 
<jokrebel> hm
<Rochvellon> !hcl > jokrebel 
<kubine> jokrebel: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<jokrebel> oh - sch*** caps
<jokrebel> hlc > droid 
<droid> ich werde mir das mal anschauen. wenn ich es nicht hinbekomme werde ich wohl einen neuen bestellen...
<droid> aber erstmal danke!
<jokrebel> hlc > droid 
<jokrebel> hcl > droid 
<jokrebel> !hcl > droid 
 * Rochvellon schenkt jokrebel ein !
<kubine> droid: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<jokrebel> vielleicht geh ich doch besser gleich ins Bett
<L1ntux> hi
<L1ntux> einer gtx980 im sli am laufen?
<digitaloktay> frag mal erster ob einer soviel kohle hat
<Atarist> .
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-19
<maredebianum3> Moin, weiß jemand, wie ich DNS Auflösung für Einträge aus /etc/hosts bekommen kann, wenn kein Netzwerk aktiv ist (offline)? host/dig localhost lösen dann z.B. nicht auf (und andere Programme auch nicht), /etc/resolv.conf ist leer. Muss ich dafür einen DNS lokal installieren oder geht das auch ohne? dig sagt: SERVER: 127.0.1.1#53(127.0.1.1), da lauscht dnsmasq (wenn Netzwerkschnittstelle konfiguriert).
<maredebianum3> /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager enthält bind-interfaces. Probiere das gerade mal zu ändern und bin daher offline.
<maredebianum2> workaround ist jetzt erst mal, dnsmasq manuell zu starten (bind-interfaces aktuell deaktiviert): killall dnsmasq; dnsmasq
<chilischote1005> Hallo zusammen ! Ist jemand da, der mir kurz mit dem Vereichnissystem helfen könnte ?
<chilischote1005> Verzeichnis
<rubberduck> keine Metafragen - einfach die Frage reinpacken - mal sehen ob wer helfen kann/will
<chilischote1005> sry. Eigentlich simpel. ich hab gerade mit simple-scan etwas gescannt und möchte es auf meinem Desktop speichern. Wenn ich auf "speichern unter" klicke dann hab ich im Fenster links nur die Auswahl zwischen Root, Dateisystem und DATA, ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich zum Desktop "finde". Den Desktop direkt auswählen wie in Windows kann man leider nicht. System: Xubuntu 12.04
<chilischote1005> Und das mit dem Pastebin hab ich gelesen, ich wusste nur vor dem Absenden nicht, dass das mehr als 2 Zeilen sind. sorry dafür.
<dadrc> chilischote1005, /home/<dein nutzer>/Desktop
<chilischote1005> Vielen Dank dadrc ! :-) Tschüss und schönen Tag noch allen.
<Red-Bull_> ex/j #moinmoin
<NikP> Moin moin. Hab noch ma ne Frage: Wie kann ich mit (un)rar in Archvive reinschauen, also sie nicht entpacken, sondern nur schaun, welche Dateien drin sind.
<dadrc> l
<dadrc> (ja, das ist die komplette antwort)
<NikP> rar l archivname. Kommt nur nen neuer Prompt mit >.
<NikP> Ups, zweites " vergessen.
<NikP> :D
<NikP> dadrc: Danke, läuft! :D
<sanbiber> hallo
<gugaua_> darf man in den ot channel nicht mehr rein?
<Kiwikaki> Ich bin da drin, wieso du nicht?
<gugaua> irgendwie komisch bin jetzt auch drin
<gugaua> hatte aber folgende Meldung
<gugaua> [17:53:48] #ubuntu-de-ot unable to join channel (invite only)
<koegs> heisst ja auch ...-offtopic
<gugaua> koegs, hmm vielleicht deswegen :) früher bin ich, so weit ich weiß, immer mit ot reingekommen aber jetzt ist gut
<agentsoul> ich finde es einfach nicht, wohin musste ich nochmal den Windowstreiber .bin für nen scanner ablegen damit Xsane ihn  findet?
<agentsoul> ah snapscan ordner erstellen
<agentsoul> thx
<ring0> fürs log: /usr/share/sane/SCANNER_MODEL/FIRMWARE_FILE
<Murphy2k14> Guten Abend in die Runde.
<Murphy2k14> Ich versuche einen Dualboot Ubuntu + Arch mit vollverschlüsselten Partitionen (außer /boot natürlich) einzurichten. Jedes Betriebssystem hat dabei seine eigene /boot Partition. Beide Systeme wurden nacheinander installiert und funktionieren. Meine Idee war nun von einem Grub den anderen Grub mittels chainload aufzurufen.
<Murphy2k14> Dies scheitert jedoch mit der Meldung Error invalid signature. 
<Murphy2k14> Kann jemand helfen?
<nagetier> Hallo Murphy2k14, den "zweiten" Grub hast du in die zweite /boot geschrieben, den primären in den MBR?
<nagetier> Murphy2k14, das solltest du kontrollieren, IMHO sollte die Konfiguration so sein um dein Vorhaben zu ermöglichen
<Murphy2k14> vielleicht ist da schon der fehler. ich habe erst arch installiert und grub in den mbr geschrieben, danach mit ubuntu das gleiche.
<Murphy2k14> ich ging davon aus, dass vom mbr nur der grub in der jeweiligen boot partition aufgerufen wird. ist die grundannahme also falsch?
<nagetier> Murphy2k14, 100% kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen, aber ich gehe davon aus
<nagetier> die Daten, die.. im Boot-Record(?), egal ob der im MBR, oder der auf /boot "selber" :/ , müssen ja mehrfach vorhanden sein, nur die aus /boot/grub/ dürften nicht ausreichen
<Murphy2k14> ich werde es testen. danke!
<nagetier> s/mehrfach/jeweils/
<jokrebel> Man kann nur _ein_ Grub in den MBR schreiben. Von dieses "Master-Grub" kann man dann alle OS starten. Nach manchen Updates (mindestens nach nem Kernel-Update) ist dann allerdings ein "update-grub" im Master-System nötig.
<jokrebel> In ein weiteres Grub booten zu wollen macht das ganze wohl nur noch komplizierter würd ich meinen.
<Limone> N´Abend Ich will ein NAS mounten das ist mir auch auf meinem PC gelungen, aber nicht auf meinem Netbook. Beim PC hab ihc in etc/fsatb: //192.168.xxx.xx/ordner1 /home/user/NAS cifs credentials=/home/user/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0 eingetragen wie es hier: wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently steht. Wieso funktioniert das nicht bei dem Netbook in gleicher weise?
<Robert_Zenz> Limone, geraten? Weil das WLAN beim boot noch nicht da ist.
<ppq> doofe frage: ~/.smbcredentials vorhanden, pfad stimmt (username)?
<koegs> oder cifs nicht installiert oder .smbcredentials nicht da
<koegs> mal manuell im terminal per mount probiert?
<ppq> stimmt, netzwerk kann auch sein, sonst mal die mountoption _netdev anhängen
<ppq> oder per networkmanager dispatch befehl mounten
<Limone> ppq: cifs ist installiert und smbcredentials erstellt
<Limone> was hat das WLAN damit zu tun?
<Limone> mit apr -a kann ich das NAS sehen
<Limone> arp -a meinte ich
<Limone> wenn ich sudo mount -a eingebe kommt mount error(13): Permission denied Refer to the mount.cifs(8) maual page
<Limone> Kann es daran liegen das ich mich mit 2 Rechnern mit dem gleichen usernamen und password anmelden will?
<Limone> Keiner ne Idee?
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-20
<Seven_Six_Two> wo ist der Offtopic-channel?
<Seven_Six_Two> oder ein channel für Sprachhilfe_
<Seven_Six_Two> sind sie alle schlafen?
<Fussel> _______________-, der ist in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kann ich ein ext4-dateisystem auf einem LV verkleinern, danach festplatten aus dem LV nehmen, anschliessend die daten vom LV auf die platten kopieren und das LV auflösen?
<ShiroNeko> bzw die PVs behalten, aber kein LV über mehrere platten mehr haben?
<kraut> ShiroNeko: ist die kopie auf eine neue disk möglich?
<ShiroNeko> kraut: leider nicht
<ShiroNeko> müsste das aktuelle LV schon in mehreren schritten auflösen
<kraut> habe mit solchen aktionen schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, daher die frage
<kraut> ShiroNeko: rhel hat meist gute doku dazu: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/html/Logical_Volume_Manager_Administration/disk_remove_ex.html
<kubine> Title: 5.4. Removing a Disk from a Logical Volume (at access.redhat.com)
<ShiroNeko> daten wegkopieren, LV auflösen, daten auf das neue layout kopieren wäre mir auch lieber. hätte aber nur ca. 1TB über dafür, 2.4TB an daten müssten ich aber irgendwo wegschaffen
<kraut> ShiroNeko: leg zumindest ein backup an
<ThoMe> hihio.
<ThoMe> beim starten ist mein ubuntu auf deutsch, also die startup messages, kann cih das auf englisch ändern?
<ThoMe> in der datei /etc/default/locale steht LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<ShiroNeko> kraut: hab 3 1TB platten leihweise organisieren können, denk auch das ist besser als was zu basteln
<ShiroNeko> wäre für den notfall aber anders nicht gegangen
<jokrebel> kraut: Wenn er keinen Datenträger für "alles auf einmal" hat wird er vermutlich auch keinen Platz für ein Backup haben ;-) Da hilft nur Ausmisten <g>
<ShiroNeko> jokrebel: das wäre nicht mal das thema, 60GB Musik, 20GB private daten wie dokumente und bilder, die eh als Backup vorliegen ... rest filme
<jokrebel> ShiroNeko: Und was hindert dann daran, das bereits als Sicherung vorhandene vor dem "Umzug" zu entfernen und hinterher wieder hinzuzufügen? Wenn nur das "Grundgerüst ohne Daten" umzuziehn wäre würde es dann nicht auch direkt klappen?
<jokrebel> und ein Grundgerüst wäre ja auch schnell neu installiert.
<ShiroNeko> ist einfach schade um knapp 2TB Filme, müsste halt irgendwie die auf 1TB Backupspace bekommen, sehe da eher physikalische grenzen
<ShiroNeko> eine sache wäre dann noch interessant, was die smb-shares angeht. kann ich samba irgendwie sagen er soll anzeigen wie viel platz real vorhanden ist, oder wird immer nur der freie platz des mountpoints angezeigt, dessen ordner freigegeben ist?
<agentsoul> wie übergebe ich die Ausgabe von "ssh -p xyz -d xyz user@hostname -v" an eine Datei auf meinem loaklen Rechner ">" ist es wohl nicht hier
<koegs> agentsoul: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen
<kubine> Title: Umleitungen › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> das hilft genau 0
<koegs> keine geduld...
<agentsoul> also nochmal die Frage: Ich verbinde mich per ssh zu meinem raspi und tunnel darüber. Nun bekomme ich in der ssh-Konsole Fehlermeldungen die würde ich gerne auf dem client-rechner in einer txt speichern
<agentsoul> zur not ginge auch in einer .txt auf dem raspi (server)
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab so ein komisches Problem hier mit einem Laptop, der auf Ubuntu 14.04 geupgraded wurde. Das ist vielleicht auch bekannt unter dem "waiting for network configuration"-Problem. Sobald ich eingeloggt bin, kann ich mit "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" und das gleiche für eth0 und einem "sudo service network-manager start" alles wieder ins Reine bringen. Aber es wäre schöner, wenn das automatisch ginge.
<koegs> agentsoul: zwei varianten "stderr umleiten" also die Fehlermeldungen des Programms "ssh" ODER die Ausgaben aus der SSH-Shell speichern?
<agentsoul> naja also im Terminal bin ich ja auf meinem raspi angemeldet, während ich surfe (tunnel über raspi) bekomme ich in der ssh-Konsole Fehlermeldungen die würde ich gerne in einer txt abfangen
<agentsoul> also wohl eher die Ausgaben aus der ssh-shell
<NTQ> Wie sieht denn so eine Fehlermeldung aus?
<NTQ> Ansonsten würde ich mal vorschlagen: ssh blababla 2> file.txt
<koegs> agentsoul: dann brauchst du wohl tee
<agentsoul> dann gibt es alles aus bis zur Verbindung mit dem Raspi
<NTQ> Und dann kannst du in einem anderen Terminal mit tail -f file.txt die Fehlermeldungen überwachen
<koegs> NTQ: das hilft nur bei stdout und stderr, er braucht tee
<looking4help> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit mtp/usb-problemen unter 14.04? Mp3player will spontan nicht mehr, obwohl er behauptet sich gar nicht als mtp anzumelden. als fehlermeldung kommt dann aber immer nur unable to open mtp-device. anyone?
<looking4help> heute morgen hat er das noch nicht gemacht^
<looking4help> mal alle informationen die spannend sein könnten gepastet http://pastebin.com/GzmJPcck  google konnte mir auch nicht helfen
<kubine> Title: sysinfo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<looking4help> noch genaueres zum player: http://pastebin.com/UPDa7c05
<kubine> Title: usb-devices ausgabe: T: Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#= 4 Spd=48 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<looking4help> irgendwie ging hier früher mal mehr…was ist denn aus dem channel geworden?
<looking4help> an 2. laptop probiert - genau das gleiche. mp3player interne einstellungen eingestellt als massenspeichegerät und nicht mtp; er tut trotzdem so als wolle er ein mtp-dev sein
<TheInfinity> looking4help: offizieller bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/616596
<kubine> Title: Bug #616596 “Philips GoGear ViBE (set to MSC) recognized as MTP” : Bugs : “libgphoto2” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<looking4help> TheInfinity: yeah geil danke; mein google-Fu hatte mich wohl verlassen. da ich kein mtp nutze kann ich das aus den udevegeln ja auskommentieren
<TheInfinity> looking4help: yep, scheint auch zu funktionieren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/345916
<kubine> Title: Bug #345916 “Sandisk Sansa e250 won't connect” : Bugs : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<TheInfinity> (das zweite kommt von nem anderen player mit demselben problem=
<looking4help> strange dass sowas passiert^^
<TheInfinity> tjo. gibt halt zu viele geräte die „standard“ als „na vielleicht lesen wir das mal durch. vielleicht. wenn wir nicht tetris spielen“ umsetzen.
<looking4help> sympathisch^^
<looking4help> ehm die udevrules von ligphoto* haben bei mir 5 zeilen und demnach keine Zeile 785 die ich disablen sollte laut dem 1. bug…?
<TheInfinity> looking4help: google suchbegriffe waren übrigens GoGear ubuntu storage ;)
<looking4help> gut zu wissen, hab nur mtp immer dazu und kam auf keinen bugreport
<looking4help> und der vorschlag aus dem 2. bugreport verweist auf eine datei die es bei mir gar nicht gibt
<TheInfinity> looking4help: ist auch schon n bissl älter der report, yep
<looking4help> hmm, für was brauch ich denn libgphoto? deaktivieren/löschen eine option? ich benutzte keine digicams oÄ, nur als massenspeicher alles
<looking4help> ich versuch mal paralell auf nem windoof
<looking4help> windows erkennts, will aber irgendwie am dateisystem was überprüfen und reparieren-.- aber da gehts so vom prinzip her
<looking4help> ja sachade, ioch pfriemel mal dran rum und schau ob sich noch was tut und geh dann damit zu launchpad. aber thx für die hiöfe TheInfinity 
<sky41> Hallo zusammen
<sky41> ich habe ein Problem mit dem Shutdown von Ubuntu
<sky41> Das System fährt nicht immer richtig runter
<sky41> manchmal hängt es fest. SSH geht nicht mehr und syslog ist auch schon abgeschaltet
<sky41> ich habe schon acpi=force verwendet aber das hat nicht geholfen...
<sky41> any idea?
<sky41> manchmal fährt er auch korrekt runter ...
<jokrebel> sky41: Besteht vielleicht noch eine SSH-Verbindung oder ist noch irgenwo ein User anderweitig eingelogged?
<dreamon> sky41, Bei mir war das auch mal. Achja. Schuld war virtualbox. Wenn ich das laufen hatte, war Standby blockiert. Vielleicht bei dir auch?
<sky41> es läuft nur mythtv frontend und backend
<sky41> und dort fährt der Rechner herunter und startet wenn Zeit ist für eine Aufnahme
<rincewind123_> Hallo, habe hier ein Acer V5-573g mit Xubuntu 14.04, funktioniert alles bestens nur wacht der gute von allein aus dem Standby auf. Die letzten 4 Tage war es immer kurz nach 10. Hat jemand einen Ansatz was das sein könnte?
<jokrebel> BIOS-Timer-Einstellung? Wake-on-LAN? 
<tahr> Hey, immer wenn ich den nautilus oeffne (ubuntu 14.04, Gnome3) sind alle versteckten dateien sichtbar. wie kann man das aendern?
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-21
<uwe> guten morgen
<uwe> guten morgen
<uwe> esr kann mir sagen wie ich die Raumliste für deutschsprachige räume eingebe?
<jokrebel> Moin
<jokrebel> Ich kann einen (den einzigen) Kalendereintrag in Thunderbird nicht mehr benutzen, weil das Konto dafür so nicht mehr existiert. Ich werde dauern nach dem Passwort gefragt. Ich würde den gerne einfach löschen, aber delete ist nur grau und lässt sich nicht klicken. Wer weis Rat?
<jokrebel> Ich kann einen (den einzigen) Kalendereintrag in Thunderbird nicht mehr benutzen, weil das Konto dafür so nicht mehr existiert. Ich werde dauern nach dem Passwort gefragt. Ich würde den gerne einfach löschen, aber delete ist nur grau und lässt sich nicht klicken. Wer weis Rat?
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: schau doch mal im profilordner. ~/.thunderbird/calendar-data müsste es sein. und wenn du eh nur einen termin hast, sollte dieser ordner sich gefahrlos löschen lassen
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: In .tunderbird gibt es nichts mit calendar
<ShiroNeko> hallo, muss ich beim clonen meiner systemplatte mit clonezilla auf irgendwas achten. da ja die UUID in der fstab steht, oder wird die auch mitgeklont?
<Rochvellon> laut beschreibung wird alles kopiert
<ShiroNeko> Rochvellon: also nach formatieren der quellplatte, keine probleme zu erwarten?
<ShiroNeko> okay, im zweifel würde ich eh erstmal von der neuen platte booten, ehe die daten weg sind
<ShiroNeko> oder was gäbe es noch für eine möglichkeit ein bestehendes system auf eine neue platte umzuziehen?
<Rochvellon> also bei clonezilla sollte es keine probleme geben. alternative wäre bspw. dd
<ShiroNeko> dd hab ich das problem, dass die neue platte ein paar physikalische sektoren weniger hat
<ShiroNeko> beide 500GB, allerdings nicht gleiches modell
<dasjoe> Clonezilla macht das schon gut
<ShiroNeko> thx dasjoe, hatte auch weniger bedenkan an clonezilla, als an irgendwas auf ubuntuseite, was beachtet werden müsste
<ShiroNeko> primär halt UUID und das booten via grub
<dasjoe> Na, dann bootest du ein Mal von Hand und passt die UUID an
<ShiroNeko> dann bin ich zuversichtlich das wenigstens das reibungslos verläuft
<ich> Ich habe meine Partition geloescht. Weiss jemand wie ich das rueckgaengig machen kann
<k1l_> wie gelöscht?
<ich> zuerst wollte der usb stick formatiert werden. dann habe ich mit dd meine Partition dd ueberschrieben. Dachte es wird auf Partition d hinzugefuegt
<ich> habe dann gelesen dass mit testdisk das rueckgaengig gemacht werden kann
<k1l_> welche dd befehl war das genau?
<k1l_> sonst guck mal hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ich> sudo dd if=usbstick of=/dev/sda5 => partition d
<ich> das Problem ist dass ich auch windows nicht mehr starten kann da ich mit testdisk die anleitung auf cgsecurity befolgt habe
<ich> dank einer live cd von ubuntu komme ich noch ins internet
<ich> jetzt will ich versuchen ueber ubuntu alles rueckgaengig zu machen
<stevieh> if=usbstick? Was sagte dd denn zu sowas?
<ich> das usbstick war nur als bezeichnung damit man weiss von wo ich die daten nahm
<stevieh> und du willst jetzt die Daten von /dev/sda5 retten? 
<stevieh> wenn usbstick sogross war wie sda5, kannst du das vergessen. ansonsten kannstdu maximal ein wenig Glück haben ein wenig was zu retten.
<k1l_> ich: was wolltest du denn eigentlich machen? und was war jetzt das problem?
<k1l_> hast du input und output vertauscht?
<ich> ueber testdisk habe ich alle dateien gefunden nur habe ich die anleitung auf cgsecurity befolgt, jedoch haette ich nur die dateien kopieren sollen
<ich> jetzt kann ich auch windows nicht mehr starten
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht was cgsecurity ist oder macht
<ich> sagt die das programm testdisk etwas
<ich> dir
<jokrebel> ich: vermutlich sagt ihm das was, ja. Nur hab auch ich von "xgsecurity" noch nie gehört und Du solltest vielleicht mal nen Link zu diesem "dingens" posten.
<ich> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_DE
<kubine> Title: TestDisk DE - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<k1l> ich: klar kenn ich testdisk. das ist in dem ubuntuusers wiki auch erklärt.
<k1l> nur "ich hab da was gemacht was die sagen" ist halt sehr vage
<ich> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Schritt_f%C3%BCr_Schritt_Wiederherstellungsbeispiel
<kubine> Title: Schritt für Schritt Wiederherstellungsbeispiel - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<k1l> ich: irgendwie verstehe ich dein problem noch immer nicht. du hast den usb stick auf die sda5 geballert.
<k1l> was war da jetzt gut schlecht? 
<ich> Das habe ich gemacht. Und jetzt kann ich Windows nicht mehr starten
<k1l> was war denn sda5 vorher?
<ich> sda5 war mein Laufwerk d. Mit dd habe ich aus Partition d 200 GB ein Laufwerk USBStick 250 MB gemacht
<ich> Als ich das Wiederherstellungsbeispiel befolgt habe kann ich auch Windows nicht mehr starten
<ich> Jetzt will ich alles nur Rueckgaengig machen
<k1l> also sda5 war einfach eine datenpartition, die unter windows d: hiess?
<ich> ja
<k1l> mit deinem dd command oben hast du aber genau andersrum gemacht., du hast die daten vom usbstick auf die partition geballert.
<ich> Die Daten vom usb stick wollte ich auf d hinzufuegen, wurde aber ueberschrieben
<ShiroNeko> da wir grad bei partitionen sind, ist es eigentlich möglich ext3/4 unter windows zu mounten und auch rw drauf zuzugreifen?
<k1l> ich: dd kpiert keine daten
<k1l> ich: dd kopiert 1 und 0 die auf der festplatte eingestellt sind.
<testdr> dd kopiert Daten- nur in dem Fall waren es Partitionsdaten -:-(
<k1l> ich: kurz um, du hast jetzt den anfang der partition sda5 (d:) gelöscht, der so gorß ist wie der usb stick gesamt groß ist.
<ich> genau. Da ich aber mit testdisk nach der Anleitung versucht habe das wieder herzustellen kann ich jetzt auch Windows nicht mehr starten
<k1l> du kannst jetzt gucken ob du die partition sda5 gerettet bekommst im sinne von: das loch was jetzt da ist wird wieder zu sda5 dazugezählt. aber die daten, die da waren, wo der datenstrom vomusb stick gelandet ist, die sind weg. "überschrieben". da könnte man nur noch mit phorensichen methoden gucken was zu finden, das sprengt aber das budget der meisten leute.
<k1l> ich: ja das ist jetzt relativ schwer nachzuvollziehen was du und testdisk jetzt da genau gemacht habt.
<k1l> was sagt denn "sudo fdisk -l" (kleines L hinten)
<ich> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3813/sy95mzr5_png.htm
<kubine> Title: terminal.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<k1l> das ist alles nur windows?
<ich> Ich nuetze auch windows nur jetyt bin ich mit einer live cd in ubuntu da ich windows nicht mehr starten kann
<k1l> ich: ehrlich würde ich einfach mal ne windows cd booten und gucken ob die das windows reparieren kann
<ich> probiere ich jetzt einmal
<ich> Geht mit der CD nicht. Bood Manager ist anscheinend defekt
<ich> Boot Manager
<dAnjou> weiß einer, ob und, wenn ja, wo at hinloggt?
<testdr> dAnjou: was meinst Du mit "log" von atd? Option ist die Ausgabe per mail dem User zukommen zu lassen.
<testdr> dAnjou: und die entscheidende Frage ist wieder mal: Was sollte die Frage von Dir? Um was geht es wirklich?
<ich> Gibt es noch Ideen die ich machen kann
<dAnjou> testdr: da steckt jetzt nicht soviel dahinter. und ne frage wo ein tool hinloggt, kann man auch einfach so beantworten ;)
<ich> Was hat das yu bedeuten
<ich> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3813/yiq6jxxk_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Screenshot from 2014-11-21 16:19:25.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<dAnjou> ich dachte, ich finde da vielleicht den befehl, der ausgeführt wurde
<testdr> dAnjou: hab ich doch? Oder hast Du das mit dem mail überlesen?
<dAnjou> naja, das ist ja nich wirklich ein log
<testdr> dAnjou: siehste - das ist Deine Meinung - für mich reicht das und deshalb hab ich ja den Verdacht, dass es bei Dir um was anderes geht und Du nur nicht damit rausrückst.
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> ich bin jetzt auch nicht ganz von gestern
<dAnjou> ich will wirklich nur den ausgeführten befehl sehen
<dAnjou> weil ich ihn vom letzten mal schlicht und einfach vergessen habe
<sash_> dAnjou: Loggt nicht standardmäßig, glaube ich.
<dAnjou> danke
<sash_> Mit ein bisschen Glück ist der noch in deiner shell-History?
<sash_> Ach, ist bei mir auch nicht. Ist ja ätzend.
<dAnjou> sash_: leider nich, weil man at den befehl nur über seine eigene prompt geben kann, soweit ich das gesehen hab
<sash_> Ja, genau.
<dAnjou> testdr: ich hatte den job mit -M gescheduled
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, warum du mich grad in #ubuntu-de-offtopic supportest ;P
<ich> hat keiner eine idee mehr
<stevieh> doch, backup einspielen.
<stevieh> das ist kaputt
<stevieh> rette die lesbaren dateien mit photorec und gut ist
<ich> was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen testdisk und photorec
<freetor> gibt es einen irc channel für it-sicherheit?
<phillip> freetor: ##security
<freetor> aber auf deutsch?
<freetor> phillip einen chat, muß nicht irc sein, wo it-experten sich unterhalten auf deutsch?
<dAnjou> freetor: kannst dein anliegen ja mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic vortragen. wenn leute anfangen, dich zu verarschen, weißt du, dass du wirklich einen anderen channel suchen musst
<Lembert> Guten Abend, ich habe ein Problem mit java applets auf meiner aktuellen Ubuntu Notebook Installation. Es wird leider nur ein graues Kästchen im Chrome angezeigt (Dieses Plugin wird nicht unterstützt)
<Lembert> Wie kann ich das beheben.
<stevieh> java installieren?
<dAnjou> Lembert: den tab schließen und die seite niemals wieder besuchen
<dAnjou> ah, ich merk schon, ich sollte mich nicht weiter hier aufhalten ...
<Lembert> dAnjou, das ist ein altes tool in nem firmenintranet, ich kann es leider nicht vermeiden
<stevieh> Lembert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> oder halt Oracle JDK/JRE
<stevieh> da gibts n ppa für: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<Lembert> ich hab openjdk-7-jre und icedtea-7-plugin schon installiert. Das ändert leider nichts
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java (JDK) 6 / 7 / 8 Installer PPA : “WebUpd8” team (at launchpad.net)
<stevieh> und about:plugins zeigts an?
<Luyin> hi leute, ich will ein iso dauerhaft in der fstab eintragen, um eine dvd nicht benutzen zu müssen. mein eintrag sieht jetzt so aus, ist der so in ordnung? /home/alex/.wine/Bloodlines.iso /mnt/Vampire_Bloodlines loop ro,users 0 0
<stevieh> wenn er bei mount -a geht isser in ordnung ;-)
<Luyin> ok, werds versuchen, danke ^^
<Luyin> unbekannter Dateisystemtyp "loop". verdamt.
<stevieh> full_path_to_file	/mnt/iso	auto	loop	0	0 			 		
<stevieh> ne, warte mal
<Luyin> ok ich habs gerafft. typ ist nicht loop sondern udf xD
<stevieh> gut :-)
<blueSun> folgendes problem: wenn ich neustarten werde ich stattdessen abgemeldet & beim einloggen kommt ein "system program problem detected" fehler. Jemand eine idee? 
<bekks> Ja, klick auf "Details".
<blueSun> bekks, gabs nicht. nur abbrechen, oder problem reporten
<blueSun> ich verwende btw. xubuntu falls das ne rolle spielt
<blueSun> mom, reboot
<droid> hi! Ich habe vor, ein Programm für Linux zu schreiben. Da ich aber mehr im Bereich der Webentwicklung tätig bin, würde ich das Programm gerne mit HTML5 schreiben und dann nur als Linux Programm verpacken. Bei Qt habe ich auch schon gesehen, dass das geht. Dabei stört mich nur, dass neben der ausführbaren Datei noch die HTML Dateien im Dateiverzeichnis liegen. Ich hätte lieber alles in einer Datei. Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?
<dadrc> wenn's eh html is, wieso nicht einfach irgendwo hochladen? macht die updates einfacher. btw, frag mal lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, hier ist nur support
<droid> dann wechsel ich erstmal in offtopic
<droid> offline deswegen, weil es keine internetverbindung brauchen soll
<bekks> HTML ist keine Programmiersprache, damit kann man keine Programme schreiben.
<bekks> HTML5 ist eine Markup Language.
<tiax> offtopic
<bekks> Rüschtüsch.
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-22
<pce> kann das sein das ich hier in .il sabotiert werde mit den grafischen interface usw.?
<bekks> pce: Wovon genau redest Du in Bezug auf Ubuntu? :)
<blabla> [A
<mpathy> Hi Ihr! Ich hab da nen Problem mit ner tar.xz von einem BSD-System.. Die Umlaute der Dateinamen etc. sind nach dem Entpacken kaputt obwohl beide Systeme UTF-8 und de verwenden.. Oder an was liegts? Stehe ich grad auf dem Schlauch?
<mpathy> Also aus Wüste wurde z.B. Wüste
<mpathy> (hmm zeigt er hier nicht richtig an..)
<mpathy> Gibts nen Programm mit dem ich die Dateinamen reparieren könnte? Das automatisch rausfindet welcher Zeichensatz oder so da verwendet wurde und den richtigen draus macht? Oder eine Art einfaches "Suchen&Ersetzen" für einige hundert Dateinamen? Würde auch gehen, mehr als äöüß und dergleichen dürfte es ja nicht sein..
<mpathy> Ach ja und entpacken tu ich auf mein Ubuntu und woanders hin scheints wohl zu klappen hieß es. Von daher ist die Thematik ein Ubuntu-Problem, mir gehts nicht um BSD.
<mpathy> Entpackt wurde wie üblich mit tar xf (in dem Fall bsdtar, damit diese SCHILY-Meldungen nicht immer kommen)
<bekks> Die Dateie wurden mit einem "kaputten" Charset gepackt.
<bekks> *Dateien
<mpathy> Das hab ich auch vermutet, wird aber bestritten ;) Das Thema ist, ich habs halt jetzt nur so zur Verfügung.
<bekks> tar entpackt das, was vorher ins Archiv geschrieben wurde - egal ob das auf dem Zielsystem sinnvoll lesbar ist oder nicht.
<mpathy> Gibts da Möglichkeiten
<bekks> Das Thema ist: Nein, du hast keine Möglichkeit das zu reparieren. :)
<bekks> Du weisst im schlimmsten Fall nämlich nicht, welcher Müll genau welchen Buchstaben darstellen soll.
<mpathy> Hab mir aber ne Liste mit den Checksummen und den korrekten Dateinamen schicken lassen. Über die Checksummen könnte ich die Dateien ja jetzt umbenennen, oder? :)
<bekks> Nö.
<mpathy> Wieso? Weil in die Checksummen auch die Dateinamen eingerechnet werden oder wie!??!
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Wäre das nicht so, wären Checksummen sinnfrei.
<mpathy> Okay und geht das irgendwie nur auf den Inhalt anstatt auf die Optik?
<bekks> Das kommt auf die Implementierung des Checksummenerstellungsprogramms an.
<mpathy> kann ich irgendne andere Signatur verwenden, um zu prüfen "ja das war die Datei die ich meinte"..
<bekks> Lass dir ein korrektes tar geben, dann hast du diese Probleme nicht.
<mpathy> naja md5sum
<bekks> md5sum ist nicht überall gleich implementiert.
<mpathy> Geht leider nicht. Außerdem hatte das nie Größe die ich nicht nochmal laden kann kann. Das war nen sehr großes Backup, kein Systembackup aber lesbare Namen will man ja schon haben.
<bekks> Klingt nach einem nutzlosen Backup.
<mpathy> .... :/
<mpathy> Wieso genau das? Fakt ist einfach, die Datei war zu groß um sie nochmal runterzuladen, die Person die es bereitgestellt hat, lässt mich da nicht selber ran, und selbst wenn sie sie außerdem für Wochen weg.
<mpathy> Ich hab nun ein entpacktes Archiv, in dem die Dateien alle funktionieren, nur einige kosmetische Probleme mit den Umlauten
<bekks> Was genau nichts daran ändert, dass das tar kaputte Umlaute enthält.
<dasjoe> mpathy: kannst ja mal gucken ob du das vielleicht doch per md5sum und nem Shellscript geradebiegen kannst, wenn md5sum nur auf Dateiinhalte und nicht -namen angewendet wurde
<bekks> Was man auf dem Quellsystem erstmal prüfen müsste.
<mpathy> Es ist nun mal so. Aber ich seh schon, mit Hilfe kann ich nicht rechnen. Ich werd jetzt ein Python-Skript bauen das versucht die ASCII-Teile der Datei zu vergleichen und dann den entsprechenden richtig formatierten Dateinamen zu ersetzen. Sicher relativ umständlich und ich bin mir definitiv sicher das es einfacher gehen würde. 
<mpathy> Locale sind auf beiden Systemen genau gleich anscheinend und alles UTF-8
<dasjoe> bekks: oder er schaut einfach, ob er eine der Hashsummen korrekt auf den Dateinamen mappen kann
<mpathy> dachte mir vll. liegts an diesem Thema Unicode auf Mac und Unicode auf Linux, einmal wird normalisation form C und einmal form D verwendet, dann aber dann müsste im Internet mehr zu finden sein :/
<bekks> mpathy: "nicht mir hilfe rechnen" und "die antworten die man bekommt nicht hören wollen" sind unterschiedliche Dinge.
<bekks> Aber da ja letzteres der Fall ist, verzichte ich in Zukunft auf Antworten auf deine Probleme. Viel Glück.
<mpathy> Moment. Ich habe keine bestimmte Antwort erwartet, aber du wirst mir zustimmen müssen das "Dann lass dir ne korrekte TAR Datei geben" ne Antwort ist, die hier jeder geben könnte. Selbst nen IRC-Bot ;)
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<mpathy> Was genau? Ob ich das per md5sum und nem Shellscript zurecht biegen kann? Nun ja, wieso habe ich mir sonst die Textdatei geben lassen?
<mpathy> Die erste einfachere Variante wäre eine positive Antwort auf die Frage gewesen: Gibt es ein Programm das kaputte Dateinamen reparieren kann? Da ich schon damit gerechnet habe das das problematisch werden könnte habe ich mir eben ne Textdatei geben lassen in der die korrekten Dateinamen stehen, inkl. Verzeichnis - plus Checksumme, als möglichen eindeutigen Vergleichswert
<mpathy> weil mir außer md5sum auf die Schnelle nix eingefallen ist
<mpathy> bekks: btw, im englischen Channel komme ich gerade wesentlich weiter, aber danke trotzdem
<bekks> mpathy: Ich lese mit im englischen Channel und sehen null Fortschritt zu dem was Dir hier gesagt wurde. Aber danke für das unnötige Hilight.
<knightshade> für das unnötige Hilight :D
<knightshade> bekks: :P
<Oshl> Könnt ihr einen guten vServer-Anbieter für Einsteiger in Webserver empfehlen?
<bekks> strato, 1&1, ovh, hosteurope, etc. 
<bekks> Kommt immer darauf an, was du haben willst - und hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun :)
<Oshl> Eigentlich nichts besonderes, nur 'nen einfachen Webserver für Ubuntu Server mit Apache für ne einfache Website
<mpathy> bekks: Ich konnte es jetzt doch noch lösen, weil ich nicht glauben konnte das das noch keiner gemacht hat: h2rename heißt das Tool! Ich mach nen Eintrag im Wiki damit keiner mehr mit so Belanglosigkeiten nerven wird ;)
<PRw> Hallo, bin via SSH mit einem Webserver verbunden und möchte auf diesen Server zwei Dateien kopieren. Also von meinem Rechner (Client) zum Server  - wie mach ich das am besten?
<koegs> PRw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Dateitransfer
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lkR43> Hallo, ich teste lokal einen Webserver und habe HSTS konfiguriert. Warum kann ich die Website dann noch unverschlüsselt aufrufen?
<uwe> hallo Leute, habe Ubuntu heute neu,echt Begeisterung aber ein paar Fragen an euch.
<k1l> schiess los
<uwe> kann mir jemand kurz helfen?
<uwe> wie kann ich auf ubuntu studio aus dem netz musikvideos downloaden,ähnlich wie bei WIN real player.Habe gehört das geht irgendwie.
<ppq> kommt auf die quelle an
<ppq> es gibt browser-addons, die das können
<ppq> und downloadmanager
<uwe> youtube
<ppq> googel mal nach "ubuntu youtube video downloaden", da gibts etliche ansätze :)
<ppq> geschmackssache, welchen du nimmst
<uwe> giebt es keine EINFACHE Lösung
<ppq> doch, viele
<ppq> aber ich möchte dir hier nichts vorkauen
<k1l> uwe: es gibt so viele einfache lösungen, dass du die qual der wahl hast
<uwe> zeigt mir eine auf die klappt
<k1l> uwe: such dir einfach ein browser plugin und gut ist
<ppq> es gibt sogar CLI programme dafür
<k1l> uwe: für 120 Euro die stunde halt ich dein händchen :) für hilfe zur selbsthilfe gibt es hier tipps wie man es einfach selber lösen kann. :)
<k1l> uwe: sie mal hier im ubuntuusers wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/youtube-dl  samt ausführlicher erklärung etc pp. das sollte doch machbar sein
<kubine> Title: youtube-dl › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uwe> sehr nett,schmoll,bin halt net so gut wie ihr,grins.
<k1l> uwe: wir wollen ja auch dass du mal "so gut" wirst. also helfen wir dir beim lernen. wenn wir dir alles vorkauen bleibst du auf dem anfänger niveau :)
<k1l> man beachte auch die verlinkten wiki seiten in dem artikel. da gibt es wie gesagt zig lösungen
<uwe> muss ich nen brouser-addon installieren
<k1l> musst du nicht
<k1l> lies den artikel. oder schau hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streams_speichern
<kubine> Title: Streams speichern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> da ist alles erklärt. du musst es nur lesen
<uwe> dank
<uwe> ist youtube-dl ne lösung?
<k1l> äh watt? meint der ich verlinke hier die artikel aus langeweile? o_O
<strohi> jo
<strohi> damit du karma farmst
<asdfgrim> hallo ich kann meine ts3 bookmarks von meinem win nicht ins ubuntu importieren weil ich die datei bookmarks.ini nicht sehen kann
<asdfgrim> nichtmal in der bash
<k1l> nicht mit ls -al ?
<asdfgrim> ja
<k1l> dann gibt es sie nicht
<ppq> "nicht sehen" = in windows wird sie angezeigt, in ubuntu nicht?
<asdfgrim> ich glaub mein neues kubuntu mag keine .ini datei
<asdfgrim> so ist es
<k1l> asdfgrim: das ist dem ubuntu total egal.
<asdfgrim> klingt komisch aber is so xD
<k1l> asdfgrim: in welchem verzeichnis soll die denn sein?
<asdfgrim> user\appdata\roaming\ts3client\bookmarks.ini
<asdfgrim> ich meine im home ordner .ts3client
<asdfgrim> kann ich auch keine .ini datei sehen in der die bookmarks stehen
<asdfgrim> das is schon komisch
<k1l> das klingt aber nach einem windows pfad.
<asdfgrim> ja ist es ja auch
<asdfgrim> also in linux is es
<asdfgrim> /home/grim/.ts3client/
<asdfgrim> dort sollte es auch ne bookmarks geben
<asdfgrim> is aber nicht da
<asdfgrim> grim@asdfpc:~/.ts3client$ ls -al
<asdfgrim> insgesamt 264
<asdfgrim> drwxrwxr-x  5 grim grim   4096 Nov 22 21:12 .
<asdfgrim> drwx------ 18 grim grim   4096 Nov 22 20:42 ..
<asdfgrim> drwxrwxr-x  4 grim grim   4096 Nov 22 20:40 cache
<asdfgrim> drwxrwxr-x  3 grim grim   4096 Nov 22 20:40 chats
<asdfgrim> -rw-------  1 grim grim     84 Nov 22 21:12 .directory
<asdfgrim> drwxrwxr-x  2 grim grim   4096 Nov 22 20:44 logs
<asdfgrim> -rw-rw-r--  1 grim grim      4 Nov 22 20:44 resolved.dat
<asdfgrim> -rw-r--r--  1 grim grim  40960 Nov 22 20:44 settings.db
<asdfgrim> -rw-rw-r--  1 grim grim      4 Nov 22 20:44 subscribemode.dat
<asdfgrim> -rw-------  1 grim grim    800 Nov 22 20:40 ts3clientui_qt.secrets.conf
<asdfgrim> -rw-------  1 grim grim 136192 Nov 22 19:19 urls.db
<asdfgrim> sry für paste
<asdfgrim> dort müsste sich besagtes file befinden
<asdfgrim> ich boote nochmal kurz win und guck nochmal
<finix> Hallo, ich möchte gerne neben meinem 24 zoll, einen 19 zoll monitor laufen lassen. das problem ist das der 19 zoll keine höhere auflösung als 1024x768 schafft. kann mir jemand helfen?
<finix> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420618/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> welche graka? welchen treiber?
<bekks> finix: Wenn der das "nicht schafft" - was genau meinst du damit?
<finix> eigtl schafft er ja 1280x1024. radeon hd 4670 . der 24" zeigt mit 1920x1080 an
<k1l> finix: warum nimmste nicht den amd treiber zum einstellen?
<finix> wobei der ab und an ein leichtes flimmern bekommt, oder eher einen verzerrten streifen gelegentlich
<finix> die sind doch nicht mehr kompatibel mit 14.04 oder?
<finix> für meine 4670 mein ich jedenfalls
<k1l> ajo, stimmt.
<finix> hmm, evtl wichtig das ich an beiden jeweils ein vga kabel mit adapter auf dvi betreibe
<bekks> Das kann durchaus an den Adaptern liegen.
<finix> merkwürdig nur das der lg seine voll auflösung schafft
<finix> moment ich klemm mal eben nur den 19er am adapter an
<finix> ...hätte ich vllt mal vorher machen sollen =D
<k1l> finix: evtl falsches edid vom 19er?
<k1l> oder die karte hat nicht genug dampf oder der freie treiber hat nicht genug dampf
<k1l> aber "nur" 1024 riecht erstmal nach 0815 setting weil monitor nicht richtig erkannt.
<finix> re... lag am adater ^^
<finix> vielen Dank für eure Mühe =)
<k1l> jagut. das ist natürlich auch eine möglichkeit
<finix> das flimmern ist auch weg =)
<finix> kennst sich jemand mit virtualbox gut aus? schraubt meine cpu leistung ja wahnsinnig nach oben?!
<asdfgrim> hi wie kann ich nen swap nachmounten?
<asdfgrim> hab grad noch eins mit gparted erstellt
<k1l> sudo swapon /dev/sdXY
<k1l> damit das immer gemountet wird musste das aber wie die andere swap in die fstab packen
<asdfgrim> wie muss der eintrag in der fstab aussehen?
<asdfgrim> # swap was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<asdfgrim> #UUID=f2b99f43-6217-4fe3-9e36-707f50633bd4 none            swap    sw              0       0
<asdfgrim> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<asdfgrim> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<asdfgrim> das sind meine fstab einträge zu swaps
<asdfgrim> aber die sind nicht richtig
<asdfgrim> wie ich schon feststellen musste
<k1l> ach cryptswap. da bin ich raus
<asdfgrim> weil z.b. mein swap nicht sda3
<asdfgrim> sonder sdc3 is
<k1l> zeilen mit # am anfang sind eh auskommentiert
<asdfgrim> ich weiß
<asdfgrim> nur das is halt die fstab die mit der installation mitkam
<asdfgrim> in der er mir schon nicht das swap mitgemounted hat
<k1l> hast du verschlüsselt?
<finix> hm hast du hardware raid?
<asdfgrim> kein raid
<asdfgrim> home dir is encrypted
<asdfgrim> sonst nix
<asdfgrim> ich hab mal nen bissl probiert
<asdfgrim> wie kann ich jetzt sichergehen das mein swap funktioniert?
<asdfgrim> in mount sehe ich keine einträge die für mich auf nen swap hindeuten
<k1l> ist ein swap denn an? in top oder free?
<asdfgrim> ich guck mal in top
<asdfgrim> nach was muss ich suchen in top?
<k1l> ja ob da in der swap zeile überall 0 steht weil kein swap da ist oder ob da was steht
<asdfgrim> oh das meinst du xD
<asdfgrim> naja da steht =/3776MB
<asdfgrim> dann gehe ich mal davon aus
<asdfgrim> das er das swap jetzt hat
<asdfgrim> dann danke schonmal
<asdfgrim> ich reboote mal und gucke nochmal ob ers drin behält
<k1l> boh
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-23
<k1l> nein natürlich nicht, wenn du ncihts in die fstab trägst.
<grim789234> mist er hats nicht drin behalten
<grim789234> noooooin
<k1l> <k1l> nein natürlich nicht, wenn du ncihts in die fstab trägst.
<grim789234> nächster versuch mit eintrag
<grim789234> /dev/sdc3 none swap sw 0 0
<grim789234> der eintrag sollte gehen oder?
<k1l> ja
<grim789234> ok brb
<stevieh> uh... mein moneyplex erkennt in 14.10 alle tastendrücke doppelt
<stevieh> wos ist dos?
<stevieh> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/doppelte-zeichen-bei-passworteingabe-in-moneyp/
<kubine> Title: Doppelte Zeichen bei Passworteingabe in Moneyplex › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> hmm...
<stevieh> wenn ich das jetzt noch finden würde
<stevieh> aha... fürs Protokoll: Systemeinstellungen->Sprache->System der Tastatureingabe
<mama999> Brauche schnelle Hilfe: Mein xfburn brennt nicht ...
<embik> einfach ein bisschen Feuerholz nachlegen :)
<embik> aber im ernst: was genau passiert denn dass es "nicht brennt"?
<mama999> Ich meine: Es kommen Fehlermeldungen: "CD ist eventuell in Benutzung" und "failed to unmount"
<mama999> Genauer: Schritt 1: Medium löschen
<mama999> "Auf das Laufwerk kann nicht zugegriffen werden, eventuell ist es in Benutzung"
<mama999> Die CD wird auch nicht ausgeworfen
<embik> mh, guck mal in Nautilius (der Dateimanager), ob die CD eingehangen ist
<embik> dann müsste die evtl mit rechtsklick -> unmount (oder irgendwas in die Richtung, hab hier gerade leider kein ubuntu an) ausgehangen werden
<mama999> Versuche es mit dem Dateimanager: Links hat die CD den Namen "Leere(s) CD-R...", oben "burn:///"
<embik> ja genau, das meine ich ... kannst du links auf die CD rechtsklicken und die "unmounten" oder "aushängen"?
<mama999> => "Fehler" "Error ejecting /dev/sr0: Command-line 'eject "/dev/sr0"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<embik> öhm
<embik> bin ich mal ehrlich: keine Ahnung. 
<embik> vlt kann jemand anders da helfen :/
<mama999> Muss jetzt Mittag essen. Hilfe an PN: HeikeHarnack bei ubuntuusers.de
<testdr> mama999: man kann versuchen festzustellen wer, was da vielleicht blockiert - z.B. Ausgabe von lsof, etc. - schneller ist aber für viele einfach den Rechner runterzufahren, neu zu starten und beim Neustart die CD raus zu nehmen, wobei man aber schnell sein muss, sonst klappt das nicht.
<embik> ist leider bereits weg @testdr
<testdr> embik: ja - bin sonntags wohl zu langsam am tippen
<embik> hehe, ein Sonntagstipper ^^
<embik> ist hier eig zufällig ein Entwicker der mir GLib.Scanner bzw. das Prinzip dahinter erklären kann? ist zwar nicht so wirklich der richtige Channel hier, aber woanders gibts aktuell auch keine Antwort :/
<matze> hi, ich habe ein ubuntu 14.10 mit verschlüsselten llvm setup, das mir nicht mehr Boote. ich bekomme nach Eingabe des Passwortes die Meldung busybox...built-in shell, (initramfs)
<matze> wie kann ich das wieder in gang bringen?
<testdr> matze: mit der 14.10 Live-Version booten und schaun ob noch was zu retten ist -- 
<matze> testdr llvm einbinden und dann fsck nehme ich an?
<matze> scheinbar ist der Boot Sektor bei mir kaputt gegangen denke ich.
<testdr> matze: wäre der boot-sektor kaputt, dann kommt Du gar nicht bis zur busybox der initrd
<matze> wie sollte ich in der livecd vorgehen? mit cryptsetup das llvm öfnen und mit fsck die partition reparieren?
<jokrebel> oh man - soll auf die schnelle aus wma-Dateien eine Audio-CD machen. Da ich das schon ewig nicht mehr brauchte weis ich jetzt grad gar nicht mehr wie das ging.
<k1l_> brasero kann das doch selber
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln
<kubine> Title: Audiodateien umwandeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ui - einfach rüberziehn und gut? ...hatte das wesentlich schwieriger in erinnerung
<k1l_> jokrebel: ja. audio cd auswählen. musik reinziehen. der convertiert sleber
<jokrebel> cool danke
<Rochvellon> hm, xfburn müsste das auch können
<kenny_ken> Hallo Leute :)
<kenny_ken> Ich nutze zwar Linux Mint, bekomme aber trotzdem hoffentlich von euch Hilfe. Ich will Mint 17 Mate auf meinem Notebook _nebst_ Windows 8.1 installieren. Hab von dem Boot Stick gebootet, klicke auf installieren, doch Mint findet meine Win 8.1 Installation nicht
<kenny_ken> Habe eben ein Video gesehen, dort sollte es die Option geben, Mint neben Win 8 zu installieren - Das fehlt bei mir aber komplett....
<sash_> Hi kenny_ken, Mint-Support gibts hier aber nicht ;)
<kenny_ken> :( 
<kenny_ken> Ich hab immer gehört, wie ähnlich Mint zu Ubuntu sein soll. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt
<k1l_> dann nutz doch ubuntu :)
<kenny_ken> hmnyaah :S
<kenny_ken> Wenn dann was in richtung Xubuntu, ich mag unity nicht
<sash_> Ja, ist schon so. Aber es gibt auch Debian-based Mint und gerade der Installer ist anders, glaube ich.
<sash_> Und cinnamon gibts doch mit Ubuntu 14.10 auch in den offiziellen Repos, oder?
<kenny_ken> öcht? :o
<k1l_> und das ganze paketmanagment wird zerwurstelt, damit die ubuntu updates den mint kram nicht immer rausschmeissen. deswegen sollen die ihren kram selber supporten.
<kenny_ken> Auch Mate? Cinnamon mag ich ebenfalls nicht :P (bin etwas wählerisch...)
<k1l_> kenny_ken: ubuntu hat wesentlich mehr desktops als nur unity. es gibts sogar ein mate-ubuntu
<kenny_ken> nice
<kenny_ken> Ich lad mir also die ganz normale Ubuntu version runter, nicht Xubuntu o.Ä.?
<k1l_> wenn du eh nur mate willst, warum nimmst du nicht direkt die mate version? o_O
<kenny_ken> Also wenns die gibt :S Hab mit Ubuntu schon länger nicht mehr gearbeitet
<k1l_> hab ich doch gesagt, für 14.04 und 14.10 gibts mate ubuntu
<kenny_ken> Dann nehm ich natürlich diese ;) 
<sash_> Ist das das hier? https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<kubine> Title: Download | Ubuntu MATE (at ubuntu-mate.org)
<kenny_ken> Pardon.
<kenny_ken> Jawoll :O Sieht sogar sehr shic aus
<kenny_ken> Danke sash_ :) Wird gleich mal geladen
<kenny_ken> Hab gestern qualvoll versucht ein Archlinux auf mein Notebook zu kloppen... Da wirst ja verrückt :|
<sash_> kenny_ken: Ach Quatsch, mit Wiki nebenan offen ist das kein Problem ;)
<kenny_ken> hehe :D das hatte ich ja auch gestern, den (ich glaub) 15 Seitigen "Beginners guide" 
<kenny_ken> Habe alles verstanden und hätte es auch machen können, doch es gab hier und da kleinere Probleme mit dem EFI
<kenny_ken> Irgendwas hat da nicht so ganz funktioniert. Irgendwann hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr und habs einfach gelassen. So ein Mint oder Ubuntu reicht mir völlig aus
<sash_> Kannst ja gleich mal Bescheid sagen, ob die Installation mit dem Ubuntu-Image die Option bietet, neben Windows zu installieren.
<kenny_ken> Sofort :) Ic hlad noch das image
<kenny_ken> so, ich probiers mal
<kenny_ken> Jawohl :) Ubuntu erkennt mein Windows 8, sehr schön
<kenny_ken> Das ist jetzt komisch. Ich hab den Punkt Ubuntu neben Win8 installieren gewählt, jetzt macht er einfach... Ich hoffe mal auf die richtige Partition :/
<kenny_ken> Ich konnte ja nichts auswählen... 
<kenny_ken> Sieht so aus: sda hat sda1 = Win 8, soll unberührt bleiben. sdb (500gb HDD) hat sdb1, 130gb NTFS Partition für Daten von Windows. Den rest habe ich vorhin in Mint noch in ext4 formatiert, da sollte eigentlich Linux drauf. Hoffetnlich hat ers geschnallt... :/
<testdr> kenny_ken: wohl kaum! Das musst Du manuell festlegen! Siehe die Option dazu in der Partitionierung - Zielangabe.
<kenny_ken> Naja, macht nix. 
<kenny_ken> War so oder so noch nichts wichtiges drauf ;) 
<jokrebel> testdr: Sooo schlecht ist jetzt die Automatik im Installer auch wieder nicht dass das auf keinen Fall klappen kann
<kenny_ken> Er hat erwähnt dass er was auf sdb macht.
<kenny_ken> Von daher bin ich schon optimistisch. Wie gesagt, wenn nicht - Auch nicht schlimm. Es waren zum glück noch keine wichtigen Daten irgendwo drauf
<kenny_ken> Nur ein paar Spiele von Steam, die mit meiner Leitung lange zum Laden gedauert haben :/ Naja, wäre nicht so schlimm.
<jokrebel> kenny_ken: Da wir nicht wissen wie Deine partitionen auf den anscheinend mehreren Festplatten aufgetielt sind kann man da dann auch erstmal nur vermuten.
<kenny_ken> Hab ich ja bereits erklärt, sda ist primär mit einer NTFS Partition für Win 8, sdb hat sdb1, logisch, NTFS für Windows Daten (Spiele, Dokumente...). sdb2 hätte Linux werden sollen. Ich habs zumindest von Hand auf ext4 formatiert
<kenny_ken>   Ha! :D Er hats tatsächlich richtig gemacht!
<kenny_ken> Das ist das erste mal, das alles ootb ohne fummeln funktioniert
<kenny_ken> GRUB erkennt und lädt Win 8, und er hat Ubuntu echt auf sdb2 installiert :) Cool
<kenny_ken> Ouh... Seltsam. Meine WINE installation hängt seit vielen Minuten bei einer Verbindung mit einem Server mit 0%
<kenny_ken> Insgesamt sehr langsam, DL raten von maximal vielleicht 100kb/s
<jokrebel> kenny_ken: Nur bei der Wineinstallation oder generell?
<kenny_ken> Irgendwie nur bei Wine :S
<grim789234> hi, hab bei kubuntu 14.10 nen knistern wenn ich im ts3 rede. jmd ne idee?
<k1l> am kabel wackeln
<grim789234> das hilft nicht xD
<jokrebel> grim789234: Knistern ist aber tatsächlich meist ein Wackelkontakt. Ist das ein regelmäßiges Geräusch?
<grim789234> nö
<grim789234> und unter win knistere ich nicht
<grim789234> habs über pulseAudio und ALSA getestet
<grim789234> knistert unter beidem
<kakashiA1> hallo, ich möchte gerne vlc auf meinem ubuntu 14.04LTS installieren
<kakashiA1> bekomme aber folgenden fehler:
<kakashiA1> vlc-nox : Hängt ab von: libavcodec55 (>= 6:9.1-1) ist aber nicht installierbar oder....
<koegs> kakashiA1: irgendwelche PPAs aktiv?
<kakashiA1> kann sein
<koegs> dann solltest du da mal schauen bzw. unnötige deaktivieren
<kakashiA1> und dann kann ich vlc installieren?
<jokrebel> kakashiA1: Und wie (und woher) installierst Du?
<kakashiA1> apt-get install vlc, nothing more
<koegs> kakashiA1: in einem standard-ubuntu klappt das damit auch
<kakashiA1> koegs: wie kann ich ppa deaktivieren?
<k1l> welche hast du denn an?
<k1l> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" kannst du ja mal in einem pastebin zeigen
<jokrebel> kakashiA1: Zeig doch mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" vielleicht sind ja noch gar nicht alle sachen aktuallisiert. Und auch was k1l sagte
<kakashiA1> https://paste.xinu.at/49dWM/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<kakashiA1> jokrebel: ich habe 14.04 lts, mit einem dist-upgrade verliere ich doch das LTS
<jokrebel> nein
<kakashiA1> also die lts version
<k1l> apt-get dist-upgrade macht kein upgrade zu 14.10
<jokrebel> kakashiA1: nein
<kakashiA1> okay
<k1l> kakashiA1: du hast ja das videolan PPA an.
<kakashiA1> okay, damit ich immer das latest und gratest bekomme :)
<k1l> was oft einfach nicht funktioniert, wie du ja siehst
<kakashiA1> jokrebel: was macht dist-upgrade?
<kakashiA1> k1l: okay, good to know
<k1l> kakashiA1: also ubuntu hat eine vlc version die funktioniert. die kannst du nutzen, wenn du das videolan PPA mit ppa-purge entfernst
<jokrebel> kakashiA1: Zum Beispiel auch neue Kernel installieren (wenn ich mich recht erinnere macht das ein reines upgrade nie)
<kakashiA1> jokrebel: bei mir wurde einige male der kernel geupgraded
<k1l> kakashiA1: das ist halt anders als bei windows. es bringt einem nicht das neuste zu haben, wenn es nicht funktioniert. ubuntu hat mit dem paketsystem ein system, was dir sehr viel software schon parat gemacht anbietet. es ist nicht immer das absolut neuste, aber da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen, wenn du nicht weißt, dass du die neuste version brauchst.
<k1l> und mit wissen meine ich nicht "aber ich will ja das neuste"
<jokrebel> kakashiA1: Und "latest&gratest" passt irgendwie nicht zu LTS finde ich.
<k1l> kakashiA1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kakashiA1> jokrebel, k1l: ja schon, aber dachte das man bei einem vlc die augen zu drücken konnte
<jokrebel> kakashiA1: Welchen Grund hast Du denn, da unbedingt die neueste Version nutzen zu müssen?
<kakashiA1> k1l: ich habe die vlc ppa gelöscht
<kakashiA1> apt-get update gemacht und versucht vlc zu installieren
<kakashiA1> gleicher fehler
<kakashiA1> Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein
<kakashiA1> diesen fehler bekomme ich wenn ich apt-get update ausführe
<k1l> kakashiA1: hast du ppa-purge (genau den befehl) genommen?
<kakashiA1> k1l: nee manuel gemacht
<k1l> ...
<k1l> weil so wie du das gemacht hast hast du jetzt immer noch die kaputten pakete im system.
<k1l> deswegen ja ppa-purge, das macht das automagisch
<k1l> "sudo apt-get purge libdvdnav libdvdread libvncserver shine vlc" und danach "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kakashiA1> E: Paket libdvdnav kann nicht gefunden werden.
<kakashiA1> E: Paket libdvdread kann nicht gefunden werden.
<kakashiA1> k1l: eine idee?
<k1l> durchziehen was ich gesagt habe
<k1l> da wir ja nicht ppa-purge nutzen wollten müssen wir jetzt per hand mit try and error versuchen dein system wieder sauber zu machen
<BlackMage> wie setze ich JAVA_HOME für tomcat8 ?
<kakashiA1> k1l: sorry
<BlackMage> habs schon selber rausgefunden: in /etc/default/tomcat8
<kakashiA1> k1l: noch eine idee?
<ring0> kakashiA1, du könntest das ppa, das du gerade manuell entfernt hast, wieder hinzufügen und anschließend sauber mit ppa-purge entfernen. anschließend dann vlc aus den standard ubuntu-quellen installieren. fertig
<k1l> <k1l> "sudo apt-get purge libdvdnav libdvdread libvncserver shine vlc" und danach "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ring0> das geht natürlich fixer :)
<kakashiA1> https://paste.xinu.at/LdV/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<k1l> und weiter?
<k1l> kakashiA1: nochmal: das da jetzt pakete nicht instaliert waren kann gut sein. das wissen wir ja nicht. wir müssen die trotzdem versuchsweise entfernen, weil du das programm, was das alles automatisch macht nicht nutzen wolltest
<kakashiA1> k1l: okay
<kakashiA1> aber weiß nicht mehr weiter
<k1l> mit dem 2. teil meines satzes weitermachen :)
<k1l> <k1l> <k1l> "sudo apt-get purge libdvdnav libdvdread libvncserver shine vlc" und danach "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kakashiA1> k1l: beides gemacht
<kakashiA1> habe ich auch oben gesagt, gleicher fehler
<kakashiA1> vlc kann ich immer noch nicht installieren
<k1l> ja zeig mal alles
<kakashiA1> https://paste.xinu.at/bYnU/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<testdr> kakashiA1: öfters - nicht dauernd - aber in Abständen mal das update mchen bis kein Fehler mehr auftritt - so was kann an Änderungen im Repository und den Mirror-Servern liegen
<kakashiA1> bringt leider nichts :(
<jokrebel> kakashiA1: Versuch mal auf den Hauptserver umzustellen
<kakashiA1> jokrebel: wie?
<jokrebel> über die GUI gehts ganz einfach. Softwarecenter öffnen - Paketquellen - und bei Server eben nicht Deutschland sondern den Hauptserver wählen.... oder halt noch ein bisschen warten, sowas geht oft schon Minuten später wieder korrekt.
<testdr> kakashiA1: wenn Du so fragst? Es gibt garantiert eine wiki.ubuntuusers.de Seite dazu - aber das macht es nur komplizierter. Es kann sein, dass Du in einer Stunde den Fehler nicht mehr hast - die mirror-Server brauchen halt auch etwas Zeit um alles in Übereinklang zu bringen.
<k1l> kakashiA1: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<kakashiA1> k1l: update funxt jetzt reibungslos
<ring0> kakashiA1, und der vlc ist installiert?
<joshua___> hi
<FrankX> hey, wenn ich möchte, dass beim ftp-upload die dateirechte 766 sind - muss ich das beim client oder server einstellen ?
<sash_> FrankX: Server.
<sash_> FrankX: Und, wenn möglich: Vermeide ftp und nimm ssh.
<FrankX> sash_, danke, warum vermeiden ?
<FrankX> sash_, wegen verschlüsselung? - dann kann ich doch sftp nehmen oder ?
<sash_> FrankX: Ja, ging mir nur ums Vermeiden von unverschlüsseltem Datenverkehr.
<FrankX> sash_, ok- thx
<ring0> btw. wenn du sftp nutzt, nutzt du auch ssh. nur bei ftp(e)s nutzt du kein ssh ;)
<FrankX> ok - neues problem - nachdem ich mit ' chroot_local_user=YES ' (und restart natürlich) versuche, die ftpuser auf ihre homeverzeichnisse zu binden, bekomme ich beim loginversuch folgenden Fehler: "500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()"
<FrankX> kommt es, weil der user adminweb /var/www als homeverzeichniss hat ? (rechte sind alle korrekt eingestellt)
<FrankX> ok - ich habs
<ring0> FrankX, und was war der fehler?
<FrankX> allow_writeable_chroot=YES musste noch gesetzt werden - wobei man beachten muss, dass man den login vom admin bei ssh unterbinden muss, damit kein Sicherheitsrisiko besteht
<FrankX> jetzt hab ich das nächste Ding
<FrankX> ich hab dem server gesagt "erzwinge sftp (verschlüsselung)" - jedoch schickt der server nicht den puiblickey ... ich versuch grad rauszufinden, wo der ist .... die einstellungen in der config waren -> ' ssl_enable=YES ' und ' force_local_data_ssl=YES ' - Fehlermeldung beim login: " 530 Non-anonymous sessions must use encryption. "
<FrankX> ahhh -denkfehler ... habs behoben bekommen .... sftp ist keine verschlüsselte ftp variante, sondern eine "ssh + ftp"-verbindung
<ring0> FrankX, joa, das sagte ich dir bereits um 21:44 ;)
<FrankX> ring0, naja ... man sieht den Baum vor lauter Wald nicht mehr! ;)
<ring0> FrankX, ja, zumindest gabs einen lerneffekt ;)
<FrankX> ring0, lerneffekt mit geiler Musik im Hintergrund ;)
<FrankX> ring0, was machst du grad? oder biste einfach nur just4help hier im irc ? ,)
<ring0> FrankX, eher letzteres grad. aber zum quatschen gibt es auch einen extra kanal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<FrankX> ahh ok ;)
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-16
<David1977> Guten Morgen. Ich habe ein kleines (aber wahrscheinlich lösbares Problem)
<David1977> Das Toucpad meines Laptops reagiert nicht mehr und in den Systemeinstellungen unter Eingabegeräte wird mir gesagt "Der Synaptics Treiber ist nicht instaliert oder wird nicht benutzt". Kann mir da jemand aus der Patsche helfen?
<David1977> OS ist ein Kubuntu 14.04.3
<tuor> David1977, hast du es ueber die Tastenkombination (meist mit Fn) deaktiviert?
<David1977> tuor: nein, das habe ich schon versucht
<David1977> Also ich habe eine FN Taste mit einem Mauszeichen auf meinem Laptop aber anscheinend sind nicht alle Tasten korrekt belegt. Denn die Taste macht den Bildchirm dunkler ;)
<David1977> Linke und recht Maustaste vom Pad funktionieren auch. Nur kann ich den Mauszeiger nicht bewegen
<tuor> David1977, ok, dann muss dir jemand anderes Helfen, keine Ahnung von dem Treiber Zeugs.
<David1977> Alles klar, danke dennoch ;)
<David1977> Vielen dank...hat sich alles erledigt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad
<David1977> Dort den Hinweis genommen und den Treiber installiert, X-Server neu gestartet und es funktioniert wieder wie gewohnt
<David1977> nur komisch, dass es mal funktioniert hat und dann auf einmal nicht mehr
<tuor> David1977, updates?
<David1977> nicht auszuschließen, dass eines der Updates was zerschossen hat
<David1977> Da lese ich ja nicht mit :D. Das mache ich und hoffe, dass alles gut wird ;)
<David1977> jetzt bekomme ich auch bei: dpkg -l | grep synaptics 
<David1977> eine Ausgabe...das war für mich den entsprechende Hinweis
<David1977> s/den/der
<tuor> David1977, GUT.
<newan> Hallo, habe unter 14.04 nun ein Raid 5 mit 3 Platten gebaut. Platten sind WD Reds 4 TB. Leider bekomme ich diese nicht in spindown buw sagt  sudo hdparm -C /dev/sda => drive state is:  active/idle und sudo hdparm -y /dev/sda =>  issuing standby command 
<nils17> Hallo, wie kann ich die Fensterknöpfe in Ubuntu 15.10 von links nach rechts bekommen? Die entsprechend Einstellung in Unity-Tweak-Tool hat keine Auswirkung !
<tech9> hi
<stevieh> newan: du musst glaub ich die platte auch in den rechten mode versetzen
<newan> stevieh: wie stell ich das an?
<stevieh> das war dieses advanced power mode setting
<stevieh> ich such grad mal... da war irgendwas
<newan> stevieh: muss ich das für linux aktivieren oder deaktivieren. Laut WD Homepage geht das nur per jumper
<stevieh> also irgendwo in der Richtung musste suchen...
<jegade> Guten Tag
<jegade> ich versuche unter 15.04 einen docker-container zu starten
<jegade> leider kann ich aber nun über das netzwerk nicht drauf zugreifen
<jegade> gibt es da besonderheiten
<parrots> hi hab hier ubuntu 14.04  mit gnome3 shell,  ich will schnell und zuverlässig zwischen de und en tastatur-layout umschalten können, aller dings schein das buggy zu sein, oben rechts in der ecke kann man umschalten, nur ist das teilw. wirkungslos, teilw wirkt es aber die anzeige "de" ist falsch, in wirklichkeit ist noch "en" layout aktiv
<Rochvellon> hm, was war das noch gleich mit java und xfce, wo oben links auf dem desktop im vordergrund ein falsches element platziert wird, was in diesem bereich alles überdeckt?
<deem_> hi. gibt's irgendwo ne brauchbare anleitung für die installation von ubuntu mit preseed im uefi modus? ich such mich hier zu tode und finde nix gescheites..
<jokrebel> deem: Dies hattest Du schon gefunden? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<deem> jokrebel: es geht mir mehr um das partitionierungs-layout. ubiquity scheint aber auch recht neu zu sein. wenn ich das richtig sehe, verwenden wir hier noch den "alten" preseed prozess
<deem> mal davon abgesehen, dass der link zum installation guide kaputt ist :D
<jokrebel> deem: Ich kam über https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preseed drauf, nachdem ich mit preseed nichts anfangen könnte und erst mal nur Gleitcreme ergoogled hatte ;-)
<deem> lol
<Rochvellon> lol
<deem> Naja. Der Link dort führt auch einfach nur zum Installation Guide. Der für 15.04 ist noch nicht live, also muss ich mit 14.04 vorlieb nehmen, da taucht aber mit keinem Wort UEFI auf
<Rochvellon> Sei der erste und schreib eine Anleitung ;)
<deem> Das Partitionierungs-Schema für EFI kann ich mir ja schon irgendwie mit Google zusammensuchen und dann irgendwie in das Preseed File verpacken. Schwieriger wird nur die Antwort auf die Frage, wie ich dem Installer beibringe, dass er das Partitionierungs-Layout je nach Firmware (UEFI oder Legacy BIOS) dynamisch ändert
<deem> Rochvellon: Der Installation-Guide dort ist leider kein Wiki ;)
<deem> Ich bastele mir da schon irgendwas zurecht, aber vielleicht hatte ja schonmal jemand das Bedürfnis genau das zu tun, was ich hier vorhabe und kann mich erleuchten :)
<Rochvellon> deem: abhilfe kann da wikia.com leisten ;)
<Rochvellon> hm, was war das noch gleich mit java und xfce, wo oben links auf dem desktop im vordergrund ein falsches element platziert wird, was in diesem bereich alles überdeckt?
<h4x3> moin, womit kann ich bei kubuntu nen m3u stream öffnen?
<jokrebel> Kaffeine sollte das doch können, oder?
<h4x3> amarok will das nich abspielen
<sash_> mplayer
<sash_> mplayer -playlist http://whatever.tld/foo.m3u
<deem> wie muss ich denn dieses partitioning recipe aus dem preseed file lesen? irgendwie find ich da keine erklärung zu
<sash_> deem: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt hilft das?
<sash_> deem: Da ist ein partitioning example
<Anf_> Danke für den Befehl, da bin ich schon :)
<k1l_> man kann mit einem irc programm auch mehrere kanäle gleichzeitig betreten.
<k1l_> und wenn du nicht den webchat nutzt, dann wäre das sicher auch etwas verständlicher.
<Anf_> Ja, ich hab mir das mit webchat.freenode.net irgendwie angewöhnt.
<deem> sash_: danke dir, aber das hier ist genau, was ich suchte. :) http://ftp.dc.volia.com/pub/debian/preseed/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<Anf_> Wie soll ich das den mit dem Lüfter jetzt am besten lösen, gibt es da vielleicht von Ubuntu passende Treibers schon, oder muss ich den passenden Windows Treiber (falls es den überhaupt dafür gibt) installieren?
<k1l_> Anf_: schau nach ob das problem mit deinem laptop modell bei ubuntu bekannt ist.
<jokrebel> Anf_: Ich würd ja erst einmal die verschiedenen Temperaturen und Lasten versuchen anzusehn. Aber vielleicht hast einfach nur den falschen Grafiktreiber (was aber halt nur stochern im Nebel bislang wäre)
<Anf_> Ich hab das Problem für ein anderes Modell des Herstellers im Forum gefunden, aber das Problem wurde da auch nicht gelöst
<Anf_> Ich hab eine Intel HD 460 Grafik im Notebook, ich glaub das Ubuntu da schon den richtigen Treiber installiert hat, aber ich hab noch nicht nachgeguckt
<k1l_> ja für die intel video karte
<Anf_> wo kann ich den die installierten Treiber bei Ubuntu den nachschauen, ich hab es bei Ubuntu bis jetzt immer noch nicht finden können
<k1l_> lsmod
<Anf_> hab lsmod ausgeführt, aber wie ist das der Name für die Graka abgekürzt?
<k1l_> wenn es eine intel graka ist, dann gibts die treiber eh im kernel. 
<k1l_> es geht eher darum, dass du eben gucken sollst, ob es für dein notebook da passende acpi treiber gibt.
<k1l_> aber diese treiber sind halt spezifisch für die laptops. also muss man da auch spezifisch suchen.
<jokrebel> und wenn es doch eher der CPU zu warm wird? Warum auch immer...
<k1l_> ja wenn es 30 tabs mit flash sind, dann wird ne cpu auch mal warm, so ist ja nun nicht.
<Anf_> Wo kann ich den den gesammten Wert der CPU Auslasstung mir anschauen?
<jokrebel> in den obersten Zeilen von top steht das schon recht detailliert.
<k1l_> htop oder system monitor
<Anf_> ja, aber htop zeigt die Werte bei den jeweiligen Kern an, aber nicht die gesammt Werte
<jokrebel> Anf_: In der GUI zeigt das "System Load Indicator" auch recht gut an.
<jokrebel> in top kann man mit 1 zwischen Gesamtwert und jeden Kern einzeln umschalten.
<Anf_> ok, aber wo ist der Wert, da sind sehr viele Zahlen mit 0,0, das kann ja nicht sein
<k1l_> was sagt "uname -a"?
<deem> us = usage, id = idle
<deem> zu top
<mrkramps> Anf_, die ausgabe für alle CPUs kann man bei htop noch einfügen
<Anf_> Und wie mach ich das, weil htop zeigt mir alle viel Kerne einzelnt an?
<jokrebel> Anf_: Sowohl top als auch htop haben im Wiki einen eigenen Artikel https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/htop https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/top
<mrkramps> Anf_, im setup
<mrkramps> Anf_, steht unten in der zeile, welche F-Taste man für was drücken soll
<k1l_> Anf_: wo ist denn jetzt das problem? ist da einer der balken auf vollanschlag in htop? unten in der liste hast du doch auch ne sortierung nach cpu%. 
<Anf_> Setum hab ich gefunden, aber man kann nur die einzelnen CPUs auswählen, aber nicht die gesammte
<mrkramps> er hat's eigentlich nicht verdient
<Anf_> *setup
<deem> Anf_: du solltest vielleicht mal lm-sensors installieren und dir die temperatur deiner cpu anschauen, anstatt dich über top so zu ärgern
 * jokrebel seufzt und geht Richtung Bett
<Anf_> htop funktioniert ja, aber wie stell ich bei Setup den durchschnitt Wert ein?
<Anf_> Was soll ich den euch jetzt nennen, damit ich hier mein Problem analysieren kann?
<Anf_> Die CPU Auslasstung im durchschnitt liegt bei ca. 5-8% wen ich Firefox und 3-5 Tabs offen habe, und am Surfen bin, der Lüfter Arbeitet aber fast dauernd
<mrkramps> Anf_, bei htop: F2 , 3 x rechts , 15 x runter , F5 , 2 x links , 3 x runter , 2 x F7, ESC
<Anf_> Hab ich schon, also jetzt für die Durchschnitt der CPU
<Anf_> Durchschnitt der CPU liegt bei ca 5-8% beim Surfen. Alles andere ist aus. Was soll ich jetzt mit dem Lüfter machen?
<mrkramps> Anf, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lm_sensors installieren und einrichten
<Anf_> Der Rechner ist gerade mal ca 2 Wochen alt. Ich will ungerne die Werte bei der Lüftersteuerung manuell einrichten, nicht das ich da was falsches einstelle
<mrkramps> wir sind noch nochmal bei der temperaturüberwachung angekommen
<mrkramps> von lüftersteuerung sind wir noch GAAAAANZ weit entfernt
<leszek> thinkpad ?
<Anf_> wie kann ich den die Temparatur ermitteln?
<Anf_> Ist ein Fujitsu Lifebook E734
<mrkramps> Anf_, wie oft müssen wir dir das noch vorschlagen?
<Anf_> Wir haben über die Auslasstung der CPU gesprochen, über die Temparatur war Nie die Rede
<Anf_> Wird es mit dem Tool PSensor gehen?
<mrkramps> leck mich am arsch! EOS
<Anf_> Was soll es jetzt heißen??
<Anf_> Wo ist das Problem, mir wurde gesagt, ich soll die CPU Auslasstung nachschauen, hab ich gemacht, jetzt wurde mich über die Temparatur gefragt, und ich fragt, wo und wie ich die Temparatur nachschauen kann?
<k1l_> Anf_: ein einfaches" alle kerne unter 2% und die meiste auslasung hat firefox mit 10%" hätte schon gereicht.
<k1l_> wenn man da erst ne stunde einen einführungskurs in htop geben muss ist das etwas langatmig.
<k1l_> Anf_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/lm_sensors hier ist der passende artikel zu lm sensors
<Anf_> Das hab ich ja auch verstanden, aber was soll ich den machen, ich hab jetzt die CPU Werte Auslasstung und Temparatur, was soll ich jetzt machen?
<Anf_> Der Artikel bringt micht erstmal ja nicht weiter, ich will ja herausfinden, wieso der Lüfter ständig am laufen ist
<bekks> Wieso sollte Dich der Artikel nicht weiterbringen?
<Anf_> Weil ich ja erstmal herausfinden möchte, wieso der Lüfter ständig am laufen ist, ich möchte ja nicht gleich eine Lüftersteuerung anpassen
<bekks> Dann schau Dir die CPU Auslastung und die Temperatur an.
<Anf_> Hab ich ja
<bekks> Wurde Dir aber schon mehrfach gesagt.
<Anf_> Ja, aber das hab ich ja gemacht
<bekks> Dort siehst Du, warum die Temperatur steigt.
<k1l_> Anf_: ich glaube kaum, dass du jetzt kernelmodul programmierung lernen willst. also schau ob jemand da schon was gemacht hat. es geht darum die acpi treiber für dein notebook zu finden. also die die besser funktionieren als die jetzigen
<Anf_> ok, aber wo finde ich die, soll ich da dan alle nach der reinfolge durch testen?
<bekks> Wovon redest du jetzt wieder?
<Anf_> von dem acpi Treiber
<k1l_> welchen kernel hast du da?
<Anf_> Oder was soll ich jetzt machen?
<Anf_> Linux version 3.13.0-68-generic
<bekks> Ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l_> mach mal das hier: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-core-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-vivid libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-vivid 
<k1l_> danach reboot
<Anf_> ist das ein Kernel Update?
<bekks> Auch, ja.
<Anf_> Auch? Was sind das den für Packete?
<bekks> PAKET.
<Anf_> sorry Pakete
<bekks> Es heisst verdammt nochmal PAKET.
<Anf_> Ich hab es gesehen
<k1l_> Anf_: enablement stack.
<k1l_> lies die wiki page wenn du wissen willst was das ist
<Anf_> Das sind irgendwelche Treiber
<bekks> Sind es nicht..
<Anf_> Was ist es den dan? Ich möchte ungerne Sachen installieren, von denen ich nichts weiß
<bekks> "lies die wiki page wenn du wissen willst was das ist".
<Anf_> Bin gerade dabei
<k1l_> das der intel treiber im kernel ist, habe ich ja schon gesagt.
<Anf_> Ja, das weiß ich, die frage war ja auch, was das für PAKETE sind
<bekks> Das wird in o.g. Link erklärt.
<Anf_> Ich hab aber gerade online im Wiki nachgeguckt, es ist für eine bessere Hardware unterstützung gedacht
<bekks> Erster Satz im Wiki: "The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases."
<Anf_> Das hab ich auch gelesen, ich hab aber bei mir das ganze Ubuntu System schon sauber installiert und eingerichtet, ich installiere Ubuntu mal auf dem Notebook auf einer Test HDD und mach dan mal diese instalation
<bekks> Ohne mich. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer. Das dauert drei Wochen bis du das gemacht hast, und dann nochmal drei Monate bis du das auf deiner "Echt-HDD" machst.
<bekks> Und natürlich wird das nochmal 8x nachgefragt und haarklein erklärt, immer und immer wieder.
<Anf_> Ich will halt einfach keine unnötigen Packete im System haben
<Anf_> Und dan weiß ich noch nicht, ob es überhaupt was bringt
<bekks> PAKET.
<bekks> Du bist ja schon bei einem einzigen Wort lernresistent. Da sehe ich schwarz für ein komplettes System.
<Anf_> Ich weiß halt nicht, was ich mit diesem Lüfter machen soll, und ob es normal ist, aber bei Surfen im dauerbetrieb zu laufen ist doch nicht normal. Und ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll.
<bekks> Das wurde dir mehrfach gesagt.
<bekks> Du willst jetzt lieber erstmal eine Testsystem aufsetzen und herumtrödeln. Dann mach das. Aber ohne mich in Zukunft. Ich werde mich aus deinen Fragen in Zukunft komplett heraushalten.
<Anf> Ich bedanke mich dan mal herzlich, für Eure hilfe. Ich probier das in den nächsten Tagen einfach mal mit einem Test System und installiere da mal Enablement Stack. Vielen Dank
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-17
<Mortorq> Hallo, ich habe seit 2 tagen ein unfeines problem mit 2 Ubuntu servern, vermutlich in zusammenhang mit meinen backups. bekomme ueber nacht immer die fehlermeldung "CIFS VFS: Unexpected lookup error -112" fuer gute 3 stunden, danach ist das system nur noch per ssh erreichbar und muss neu gestartet werden, kann mir jemand helfen das weiter zu debuggen?
<Mortorq> huch, das System ist nur noch per VNC erreichbar!
<Hootch> Hi, gebt ihr auch hier hilfe für kubuntu?
<Fuchs> an sich ja 
<Hootch> hi, ich hab kubuntu 15.04 drauf und wollte upgraden. Der Installer Muon Update Manager sagt aber: "Python Installation kaputt ..." Geht das jemand?
<Hootch> eh .. kennt das jemand
<Fuchs> Waere nett, wenn Du das mal auf einer Konsole machen wuerdest, 
<Fuchs> da bekaemst Du ggf. bessere Fehlermeldungen
<Hootch> Fuchs: Wie war nochmal der Befehl für ein Dist Upgrade?
<Fuchs> also ein Upgrade auf eine neue Version (15.08) oder einfach ein Systemupgrade? 
<Hootch> auf 15.10
<Hootch> ich dachte "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Fuchs> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Fuchs> dist-upgrade bleibt bei der aktuellen Version
<Fuchs> je nach aktueller Version muss es  sudo do-release-upgrade -d    sein
<Hootch> da kommt: Ihre Python-Installation ist beschädigt. Bitte korrigieren Sie die Verknüpfung »/usr/bin/python«. diese zeigt auf -> /usr/bin/python -> python2
<Hootch> reconfigure pkg? mit python?
<Fuchs> probier ein reinstall der Python Pakete. Du hast nicht zufaellig irgendwelche PPAs aktiv, oder? 
<Fuchs> oder Spielereien mit python3
<Fuchs> dpkg-reconfigure weiss ich nicht, ob es die Links macht.  apt-get install --reinstall  sollte 
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install --reinstall python   <<  das sollte
<Hootch> keine ppa's hab python(2) und python3 neu installiert.  gleicher fehler :(
<Fuchs> Naja, Du koenntest den Symlink auch loeschen und mit ln -s  neu anlegen
<Fuchs> sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python   << so etwas 
<Hootch> ah! die links waren falsch gesetzt!
<Hootch> läuft! :)
<Hootch> Fuchs: Danke dir
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache
<Guest53093> Hab gerade Xchat runtergeladen
<Guest53093> vor 20sec
<Guest53093> ???
<leszek> Guest53093: hmm... wo liegt das Problem ?
<Guest53093> ok das ist also ein chat für Probleme ???
<leszek> ja genau. Probleme und Fragen zu Ubuntu werden hier beantwortet
<Guest53093> gut zu wissen!
<rene__> Moin zusammen...
<rene__> weiß jemand ob und wann es einen lauffähigen ati treiber geben wird?
<rene__> sorry, für 15.10 :)
<rene__> noch mal sorry, von amd ;)
<nagetier> raus mit dir und nochmal von vorne
<rene__> :D
<nagetier> :)
<leszek> rene__: das weiß nur amd selber
<rene__> Na ich hatte auf den amd treiber aus den Paketquellen gehofft und in erweiterung dessen dass amd vielleicht schon einen lauffähigen hat :D
<smeexs> rene ubuntu software center - bearbeiten - software-paketquellen - zusätzliche treiber warst schon ?
<smeexs> rene__
<smeexs> dann halt nicht ^^
<Hootch> abend, gab es schon probs mit kubuntu 15.10? hab das upgrade noch nicht gemacht.
<nagetier> mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit.. 15.10 läuft hier zufriedenstellend
<Hootch> derzeit läuft alles und irgendwie will ich das grad nicht ändern :D
<smeexs> warum upgradet ihr überhaupt , die versionen sind doch nur zum testen oder für entwickler gedacht.
<Hootch> kde 5 ist klasse
<xchatter> Seit dem upgrade auf 15.10 friert mein PC ca. 3-4 mal pro Tag ein. Wie finde ich raus woran das liegt?
<nagetier> xchatter, dmesg ist ein guter Anfang
<xchatter> Und wonach muss ich da gucken?
<nagetier> xchatter, und ~/.xsession-errors[.old]
<nagetier> xchatter, das ist sehr individuell
<xchatter> hmm bringt mir nichts der Befehl desg
<xchatter> dmesg
<xchatter> Lauter output welchen ich nicht zu interpretieren vermag.
<xchatter> Steht auch keine Uhrzeit dabei.
<nagetier> dmes-T
<nagetier> *dmesg -T
<nagetier> xchatter, ja, das heißt jede Zeile kontrollieren und auswerten
<exoplanet> habe gerade kein Ubuntu zur hand. Ist /tmp als tmpfs eingehängt bei aktuellen Ubuntus? (Also nur im RAM)
<nagetier> exoplanet, ja
<nagetier> "tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime)"
<xchatter> Heisst dann im Endeffekt Ubuntu neu installieren für Nicht-Kernel-Entwickler.
<nagetier> xchatter, würde ich nicht sagen.. das kann heißen, du setzt dich mit den Meldungen, die uns glücklicherweise vom OS bereitgestellt werden, auseinander, oder du postest diese hier, und hoffst jemand anderes erledigt das für dich
<xchatter> Aber woher sehe ich, ob diese von heute sind oder von letzter Woche? Es steht keine Uhrzeit oder Datum dabei.
<nagetier> xchatter, welche GPU setzt du ein?
<nagetier> xchatter, 'dmesg -T' macht das sehr wohl
<exoplanet> danke nagetier 
<xchatter> nagetier, https://www.zotac.com/de/product/mini_pcs/ca320-nano
<nagetier> xchatter, würde da jetzt erst einmal die Grafikkarte und deren Treiber verdächtigen und dort anfangen
<nagetier> xchatter, sende uns mal bitte ein 'lspci | grep VGA'
<nagetier> xchatter, wird auf dem Gerät eine grafische Oberfläche eingesetzt?
<xchatter> lspci | grep VGA
<xchatter> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
<xchatter> Ja, Kubuntu
<xchatter> Kubuntu 15.10
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> also die spezifikationen auf der seite da sind irgendwie anders
<mrkramps> eine C320 ist es definitiv nicht
<xchatter> Sorry, der hier: https://www.zotac.com/de/product/mini_pcs/ci320-nano
<xchatter> My bad
<xchatter> Der ist richtig. Habe gerade unter dem Gerät nachgeschaut
<xchatter> Wenn ich gleich auf einmal weg sein sollte, dann ist mein PC wieder abgedongert.
<mrkramps> xchatter, kriegen wir noch einen nopaste mit `dmesg -T` ?
<xchatter> http://pastebin.ca/3258748
<xchatter> So, da bin ich wieder nach einem Freeze.
<mrkramps> xchatter, jetzt wäre eine neuer nopaste interessant, aber vom inhalt der datei /var/log/dmesg.0
<mrkramps> und evtl. auch von /var/log/syslog und syslog.1
<xchatter> datei /var/log/dmesg.0: http://pastebin.com/N3VZzaeM
<xchatter> /var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.ca/3258764
<xchatter> syslog.1: http://pastebin.ca/3258769
<mrkramps> im moment kriege ich keinen verbindungsaufbau zu pastebin.ca
<nagetier> ebenfalls
<k1l> ist das nen 14.10?
<k1l> xchatter: mach mal bitte ein "sudo apt update && apt-cache policy linux-generic" und pack es auch in einen pastebin
<mrkramps> da sind ein paar segfault zu kde komponenten
<mrkramps> aber erst, was k1l sagt!
<xchatter> 15.10
<xchatter> k1l, http://pastebin.com/4xNKkKi3
<k1l> und warum bootest du nicht den 4.2er kernel?
<xchatter> k1l, ?? Wie meinst Du das?
<k1l> was gibt "uname -a"?
<k1l> die eine zeile kannste hier rienpacken
<mrkramps> verdammt, manchmal sollte man in den logs halt vorne anfangen ^^
<mrkramps> das mit der kernel-version hab ich übersehen
<xchatter> bw@twister:~$ uname -a
<xchatter> Linux twister 4.2.0-18-generic #22-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 6 18:25:50 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> xchatter: das eine log da oben sagt aber es ist ein 3.16
<k1l> ah warte. dmesg wird seit dem systemd umstieg nicht mehr gespeichert.
<xchatter> ok
<k1l> die anderen pastes der syslogs laden bei mir leider nicht
<xchatter> Sie sind leider zu lang für pastebin.com
<xchatter> Gibt es noch einen besseren paste?
<xchatter> ah ubuntu paste
<xchatter> Moment
<xchatter> datei /var/log/dmesg.0 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13317641/
<k1l> paste.ubuntu.com oder paste.ubuntuusers.de
<mrkramps> xchatter, das aber wieder nur dmesg
<k1l> das dmesg log hilft uns nicht, weil es von vor einem jahr ist :)
<xchatter> /var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13317658/
<xchatter> Und hier noch die syslog.1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13317685/
<mrkramps> hm hm hm, das system hängt sich nicht weg, aber wohl der XServer und damit gleich die ganze KDE-Desktopumgebung
<k1l> kde ist seit der 5er version ja wieder bekannt für abstürze. aber ich nutze es selber nicht.
<mrkramps> xchatter, jetzt bräuchten wir noch /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<xchatter> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13317805/
<xchatter> mrkramps, sieht man das Aufhängen des XServers aus den log files?
<mrkramps> xchatter, nicht direkt, aber im syslog beklagt sich ein kde dienst über die fehlende verbindung zum xserver
<xchatter> ok
<xchatter> hmm
<mrkramps> aber so insgesamt … das was k1l schon sagte, KDE ist gerade kein beispiel für stabilität
<k1l> guck mal in deinem /home verzeichnis in die .xsession-errors
<xchatter> Also was tun? Neu installieren? 
<k1l> das riecht danach, dass kde selber probleme hat weil das system (hardware, treiber, xserver) scheint fröhlich durchzulaufen
<xchatter> Hier ist die xsession-errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13317886/
<mrkramps> holy shit
<xchatter> Was los?
<mrkramps> ich wusste gar nicht, dass diese datei so ergiebig sein kann
<mrkramps> normalerweise stehen da ein paar zeilen drin
<k1l> ich weiß nicht wie voll die datei sonst bei kde ist. aber das ist ja eine fülle dort
<xchatter> Solange sie mir sagt, was ich gegen die Abstürze tun kann.... :)
<nagetier> die .old könnte noch etwas aussagen
<xchatter> Was für eine .old?
<mrkramps> xsession-errors.old
<xchatter> Finde ich nicht.
<mrkramps> loggt KDE alles mit in der datei!?
<xchatter> Gibt es bei mir nicht
<xchatter> Keine Ahnung.
<mrkramps> die datei dürfte aber vom letzten start vom KDE _nach_ dem letzten absturz sein
<nagetier> meine Vermutung war die .xsession-errors.old hat noch den Absturz in sich
<mrkramps> nagetier, oder den absturz nicht überlebt
<nagetier> Joa
<nagetier> schon komisch wenn die nicht vorhanden ist
<xchatter> Also im home verzeichnis ist sie nicht
<mrkramps> xchatter, kannst du bei einem crash noch auf die virtuelle konsole wechseln?
<nagetier> allerdings sollten solche Daten auch direkt auf die Festspeicher geschrieben und nicht im RAM behandelt werden
<xchatter> mrkramps, nein. Es friert alles ein.
<xchatter> Keine Taste geht mehr
<xchatter> Wie kann ich über Linux ein BIOS update machen? Das soll ja nun möglich sein.
<mrkramps> das ist herstellerspezifisch
<mrkramps> an deiner stelle würde ich aber einfach mal eine andere desktopumgebung laufen lassen um KDE ausschließen zu können
<xchatter> Wie meinst Du herstellerspezifisch?
<nagetier> xchatter, installiere dir dazu einfach eine weitere Umgebung und lass KDE vorerst bestehen
<mrkramps> xchatter, ein BIOS update wird vom hersteller angeboten und die legen fest was, wie und womit
<mrkramps> und ob überhaupt
<nagetier> das Risiko würde ich nicht eingehen wollen
<mrkramps> zumindest nicht, solange KDE nicht ausgeschlossen wurde
<mrkramps> oder die aktuell verwendete kernel-version
<nagetier> ansich, der Rechner muss danach eh kalt gestartet werden
<xchatter> OK
<xchatter> hmm
<xchatter> Also ihr meint es liegt am xserver?
<mrkramps> xchatter, ich vermute eher an KDE
<k1l> xchatter: nein. der xserver ist ok, kde ist das problem
<nagetier> lass eine Zeitlang eine andere Oberfläche laufen, das sollte sich ja innerhalb von 24h mehrfach zeigen.. date das System immer wieder ab und springe ab und zu in KDE
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-18
<nils17> hallo. gibt es eine möglichkeit in nautilus 3.14 die STATUSLEISTE wiederzubekommen? die wurde ja anscheinend weg-rationalisiert
<Approach> Warum ist mysql 5.5 (veraltete version) in repo bei ubuntu eigentlich?
<sash_> Approach: "Veraltet" ist das falsche Wort: Siehe https://www.mysql.com/support/supportedplatforms/database.html, um zu sehen, welche Versionen für welche Distributionen noch offiziell supportet werden.
<sash_> Approach: Dazu kommt, dass Ubuntu kein Rolling Release ist. Da wird also zu Beginn des Releases eine aktuell stabile Paketversion in die Distribution integriert. Diese wird dann innerhalb des Lebenszyklus der Distribution "nur" mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt, nicht mit Feature-Updates oder Versionssprüngen. Das ist eine Designentscheidung, die Ubuntu von Debian quasi übernommen hat.
<stevieh> wenn du was frischeres brauchst: ppa oder selbst reinlöten
<Approach> sash_: okay dann muss ich wohl hand anlegen, oder debian 8 switchen :-/
<stevieh> ist debian da anders?
<sash_> Nö, nur 8 ist frischer als Ubuntu 14.04
<stevieh> dann kann man auch ein 15.10 oder so nehmen... das ist nämlich sonst grad zufall
<sash_> Ist halt die Frage, was das da sein soll, was man da macht.
<Approach> sash_: Da ich es sowieso mit ansible provisioniere ist mir es fast egal welche distro :)
<sash_> Najoa, weiß ja nicht :P
<labsy> hi all
<labsy> gibt es aktuell irgendwelche ssh vulnerabilities oder dergleichen?
<labsy> mein server wurde gehackt und der fingerprint des attackers pubkey für user root ist anders, als mein pubkey in authorized_keys
<hal7> DVD netinst.iso - Die fehlenden Firmware-Dateien sind:rtlwifi/rtl18188efw.bin - Firmware von Wecheldatenträger laden?, muss dazu sagen, daß mein Netzwerkstecker im Notebook nicht funktioniert und ich deswegen einen usb-to-lan adapter habe. Ich wollte vorher per pxe installieren, aber das ging nicht, weil ja mein netzwerkstecker, daß netwerkkabel nicht erkennt. was jetzt zu tun?
<frostschutz> labsy, wenn es so eine vulnerability aktuell gäbe dann wäre heise, golem & co voll davon... fürchte den tag an dem ssh alle reinlässt
<hal7> jetzt kommt rtl_nic/rtl8106e-1.fw fehlt
<frostschutz> hal7, wieso überhaupt netinst?
<hal7> die kleinste netzinstallation, daß per internet nachgeladen wird
<frostschutz> ?
<hal7> primäre netzwrk sschittstell eth0 und eth1 zeigt er mir jetzt
<hal7> was nehmen ?
<hal7> wird usb adapter bei der installation erkannt?
<hal7> wäre dann eth1 oder
<labsy> kann es das denn geben, dass ein fingerprint bei gleichem pubkey unterschiedlich aussehen kann?
<labsy> also wenn ein angreifer einen bekannten priv key hätte, aber nicht wollte, dass er anhand des fingerprints auffliegt, könnte er technisch den fingerprint abändern?
<labsy> bei gleich bleibenden pubkey als gegebenstück?
<sash_> labsy: ja.
<sash_> labsy: Sekunde, muss ich kurz googlen
<labsy> ja bitte
<frostschutz> was machst du denn mit deinen private keys daß andere die bekommen? :-O
<labsy> frostschutz: ich gehe nicht davon aus, weil ich den so gut wie möglich schütze
<labsy> aber ich will spekulieren.
<frostschutz> vielleicht war auch einfach was anderes in deinen authorized keys, wenn der angreifer erstmal drin ist kann er das ja wieder verschleiern?
<labsy> ne der server ist nicht so alt
<labsy> ich weiß genau, dass nur zwei pubkeys drin waren.
<labsy> von mir.
<labsy> und beide fingerprints passen nicht zu den in der auth.log des angreifers
<frostschutz> login per passwort erlaubt?
<labsy> nein
<sash_> labsy: Finde es gerade nicht. Aber SSH unterstützt verschiedene Signatur-Algorithmen. Wenn Client a Signatur X verlangt und Client b Signatur Y, dann meldet der Server 2 verschiedene Signaturen.
<labsy> frostschutz: auch wenn, es war ein login per pubkey.
<labsy> laut auth.log
<labsy> wenn ich der auth.log denn überhaupt noch trauen darf. er könnte die zeile ja auch abgeändert haben
<sash_> Du kannst sowohl in der sshd-config serverseitig einschränken als auch lokal in deiner ssh-config einen bestimmten Algorithmus einstellen.
<hal7> pubkey statt passwort
<christoph__> hi, ich habe zwei kleinere probleme mit meiner ubuntu installation
<christoph__> #1 bei mir flackert der untere bereich des bildschirm hintergrund ich weiß leider nicht woran dies liegne könnte
<christoph__> #2 der cursor verschwindet sobald man oben auf der menüleiste hovert
<christoph__> wäre für anregungen dankbar
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, Grafikkarte, Treiber?
<christoph__> neuste 14.04 (gestern installiert) GeForce GT 750M  Nvidia binary treiber 346.96
<dadrc> hmm, das sollte ja eigentlich alles passen
<dadrc> irgendwelche komischen änderungen?
<christoph__> :D ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht
<nagetier> mal probehalber einen neuen Nutzer anlegen
<christoph__> done ist da genauso
<nagetier> ok
<dadrc> christoph__: sicher, dass das monitorkabel heile ist?
<nagetier> christoph__, mal eine Live-Version versucht?
<ghostcube> sicher dass der nvidia treiber wuppt?
<christoph__> notebook -> kein monitorkabel
<christoph__> live version hat das auch
<christoph__> aufjedenfall ist laut nvidia gui alles okay
<ghostcube> ne 15.10 er live cd auch?
<christoph__> ne das hab ich noch nicht probiert
<christoph__> ich muss vllt dazusagen das ich ein 4k display habe 
<christoph__> auflösung runtergestellt, habe irgendwie die vermutung das irgendwas mit den farben und der herzanzahl nicht stimmt
<christoph__> gerade bei einem benchmark festgestellt: ('  OpenGL 2 not supported!\n',)
<ghostcube> der treiber kann das nit
<nagetier> christoph__, teste die 15.10 doch mal an
<ghostcube> das isa aber bekannt
<ghostcube> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYzMTM
<ghostcube> lies das mal
<Daniel_> moin moin
<jokrebel> Nabend
<rudha> hallo
<p01nt3r> nabend, gilt die beschriebene methode auf: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/es-geht-also-doch-programme-ausfuehren-von-usb/ noch? es geht darum, einen stick mit binaries für ein fremdes linux dahingehend portabel zu machen, dass man nichts mehr an den ordner-rechten des mountpoint oder sonstigem ändern muss. gibt es evtl. noch eine andere oder eleganter methode, als die binaries in "*.exe|*.com|*.bat" umzubennen?
<maredeb> Moin, gerade zickt libreoffice gewaltig, mit 'mouse lock' bei Klick Menü, stalling und seltsamer Interaktion mit den Desktops (Wechsel). Hat das schon mal jemand so gesehen und einen Tipp, was man gucken/machen kann? gnome legacy hier, nicht unity.
<maredeb> Selbst ein killall -9 soffice.bin hängt etwas
<mrkramps> maredeb, welche LO version?
<maredeb> mrkramps: LibreOffice 4.2.8.2 420m0(Build:2)
<mrkramps> maredeb, das konfugurationsverzeichnis mal umbenannt?
<mrkramps> also quasi die einstellungen einmal zurückgesetzt
<maredeb> mrkramps: noch nicht, das ist jetzt ~/.config/libreoffice.broken und schon tuts wieder, jetzt erinnere ich mich auch an Hänger und Absturz mehrerer Dokumente vorhin, was wohl die config zerlegt hat. Danke dir
<mrkramps> maredeb, passiert leider hin und wieder
<maredeb> Hab gerade mal mit diff geschaut, und da steht nun in der Java-Version eine andere. Ich hatte insgesamt nicht viel angepasst, daher nicht so wild.
<howlymowly> noch jemand wach ;)?  --> kurze Frage zu EFI  und DUalboot ich habe ohne Probleme ubuntu  zusammen mit windows installiert..  allerdings wir irgendwie nicht automatisch in grub gebootet...   wie stelle ich das ein?  das Grub funktioniert habe ich mithilfe dieses Befehls ausprobiert:  "sudo efibootmgr -n 0004 "
<howlymowly> beim Neustart booted mein Sytem dann automatisch in ubuntu 
<howlymowly> beim nächsten Neustart ist allerdings alles wieder "wie früher" und er booted automatisch direkt in windows
<smeexs> howlymowly du musst uefi/scureboot abschalten bevor du windows/ubuntu installierst , sonst gibts immer wieder probleme (vor allem bei updates)
<smeexs> wenn du uefi/secureboot jetzt abschaltest startet windows nicht mehr 
<howlymowly> smeexs: habe gerhört, daß uefi-secureboot mit den neuen ubuntu Versionen funktioniert?  -->  smeexs
<howlymowly> das letzte..  jupp das hab ich bemerkt ;)
<howlymowly> dann startet windows nicht mehr ...
<howlymowly> deswegen hab ich es angelassen ....
<smeexs> was meinst du mit neu ? , bei 10.04 hatte ich 2 mal probleme mit grub nach nem update
<howlymowly> ich benutz 15.10 ich les berall, das ab 14.10 man eigentlich keine Problem emehr mit uefi haben sollte ...
<howlymowly> *überall
<smeexs> und das neueres als 14.04 solltest du eh nicht nehmen , diese versionen sind eigentlich nur zum testen und für entwickler gedacht 
<k1l_> smeexs: wat? quatsch
<smeexs> kann ich nicht ssagen 
<smeexs> ach echt 
<howlymowly> smeexs: aber keine Sorge, ich benutz ubuntu schon eine Weile ... sogar so lange, daß ich keine Ahnung mehr von windows habe und jetzt eine dualboot Geschichte für einen Freund einrichte muss ;)
<howlymowly> und das ist schwieriger, als ich mir vorgestellt habe
<k1l_> ubuntu kann mit efi. aber da gibts wohl wieder hardware hersteller die komische sachen machen. deswegen hab ich noch alles im legacy modus und mich nicht weiter mit efi beschäftigt
<smeexs> ""Mark Shuttleworth selbst empfiehlt {de} nicht ambitionierten Anwendern ausdrücklich, die Long Term Support-Versionen zu nutzen:
<smeexs>     "Diese Non-LTS-Versionen seien ohnehin nur für Leute gedacht, die an Ubuntu in irgendeiner Form mitarbeiten, alle anderen sollten nur LTS-Versionen einsetzen.""
<k1l_> ohje.
<smeexs> von ubuntuusers
<smeexs> aber egal , mag über so etwas nicht diskutieren 
<smeexs> mir hats zweimal nach einem update grub zerschossen , beim ersten mal konnte ich das mit der anleitung fixen , beim zweiten mal ging das nicht , da hab ich dann uefi/secureboot ausgeschalten und windows ubuntu neu installiert 
<k1l_> ein schlechtes zitat noch so gekürzt, dass es immer schlechter wird. wunderbar
<smeexs> wenn das system eh noch ganz neu ist würd ich sicherheitshalber in den sauren apfel beissen und das schnell nochmal installieren 
<smeexs> bringt dir ja eh nix außer ärger 
<smeexs> howlywowly warum ist das schwierig , ich mach das alle 1-2 wochen 
<smeexs> windows installieren , ubuntu installieren fertig ..uefi/secure vorher abschalten 
<smeexs> wenn der für den du das machst neu ist bei ubuntu rate ich dir wirklich dringen zu einer lts version , da hat er es in vielen fällen leichter (one-klick lösungen bzw dokumentation in ubuntuusers , unterstützung bei games/steam usw)
<howlymowly> smeexs: das Problem ist, daß er von mir verlangt, sein windows mit allen Einstellungen usw.. nicht anzutasten
<howlymowly> geht leider nicht so einfach, wenn ich windows neu installieren müsste ;)
<mrkramps> howlymowly, kommt keine virtuelle maschine in frage?
<smeexs> ok das ist natürlich umständlich 
<smeexs> dann musst bei einem upgrad nach ein paar monaten mit dem uefi aber aufpassen
<smeexs> noch so ein grund der für lts spricht 
<howlymowly> smeexs: ich spekuliere auf das 16.04 lts ;)
<howlymowly> *spekuliere
<howlymowly> mrkramps: nei
<howlymowly> *nein
<howlymowly> zu langsam
<smeexs> das dauert noch und dann dauerts nochmal bis "alles" auf 16.04 aktualisiert wird (spiel support , wikis , anelitungen)
<smeexs> gut games werden weg fallen wenn er windows auch hat 
<nagetier> holgersson, anscheinend kann man windows auch nachträglich efi beibringen.. somit könntest seine installation weiterverwenden
<nagetier> ups
<nagetier> howlymowly, ^
<nagetier> auch könnte man IMO das jetzige als vorlage verwenden.. 
<nagetier> *gpt/uefi
<exoplanet> Man kann doch mehrere FQHN setzen oder?
<nagetier> jo
<exoplanet> gut und danke nagetier 
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-19
<nagetier> exoplanet, fully-qualified nicht, aber den hostnamen kann man mehrfach vergeben
<nagetier> denke das ist dein ziel?
<exoplanet> geht mir nur um den FQHN. Gibt schon einen der typisch dns mit ip ist. Wollte wissen ob ich den richtigen FQHN ergänzen kann oder ersetzen muss. nagetier 
<nagetier> kannst ihn um den gewünschten und freien hostnamen erweitern
<purukumi> Hallo, ich habe mal eine frage und zwar befindet sich in meinen netzwerkverbindungen eine vibr0 verbindung, die sich irgendwie nicht löschen lässt, befindet sich unter dem reiter "Brücke", wiek ann ich die löschen? :/
<purukumi> EDIT: die verbindung heisst virbr0
<Hootch> weiss jemand wie ich in kde dolphin ein ssh share dauerhaft einbinde?
<k1l_> purukumi: hast du virtualbox laufen?
<purukumi> nee, hatte das programm installiert, aber dann doch nicht benutzt, also weider deinstalliert
<David1977> ich kenne SMB und NFS shares...ein SSH share ist mir unbekannt
<David1977> aber das hat nichts zu heißen ;)
<k1l_> David1977: sshfs
<purukumi> kann aber sein, dass sich das problem schion behioben hat, ich hab die ganzen daten in der verbindung gelöscht und dann die komplette verbindung, scheint nun weg zu sein
<David1977> k1l_: danke
<David1977> Hootch: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fuse/sshfs Ich denke, das wird helfen
<k1l_> Hootch: man kann es in die fstab eintragen
<k1l_> musst nur aufpassen. systemd scheint da sehr fragil zu sein mit der fstab. wenn es das nicht findet was da drin steht dann bootet schonmal das ganze system nicht
<Hootch> k1l: blockt dann der ganze boot vorgang?
<k1l_> Hootch: jo. kann passieren. das scheint bei systemd noch echt nicht gut gelöst zu sein
<Hootch> ok, aber ich kann sshfs mit .bashrc einbinden
<Hootch> das sollte mich ja nicht hindern
<Hootch> wie siehts mit der dispatcher lösung aus?
<Hootch> im wiki
<k1l_> hab kein sshfs im einsatz
<Hootch> k1l, David1977: danke. ich teste das mal
<YoSiJo> Ich habe ein Skript welches mit "find ./ -type f -printf '%s %p\n' | sort -nr" die Dateien, der gräße nach ausgiebt. Benutze ich später in einer while schleife. Problem: Ist ein "?" im datein Name, kommt es zu einem Zeilenumgruch. Ideen?
<mrkramps> fragezeichen gehören jetzt nicht unbedingt bevorzugt in den dateinamen
<jokrebel> wie kommen die Leute nur immer wieder auf die Ideen sowas zu tun wo doch seit Anbeginn der Computerei davor gewarnt wird?
<mrkramps> YoSiJo, vielleicht lässt du erstmal eine schleife laufen, die alle fragezeichen aus den dateinamen entfernt
<mrkramps> und am besten auch gleich alle anderen sonderzeichen, die da nicht hingehören
<purukumi> Hallo, ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich meiner Netzwerkverbindungen, dort ist unter "Brücke", die Verbindung virbr0 zu sehen, die sich zwar löschen lässt, allerdings nach einem Neustart wieder erscheint, welche Möglichkeit hab ich, diese erbindung dauerhaft zu löschen?
<YoSiJo> Handelt sich hier um ein ro fs welches musik enhält und ich dadurch nicht einfach nen rename machen kann und durch die masse nicht manuel bearbeiten möchte.
<mrkramps> YoSiJo, welches dateisystem?
<YoSiJo> btrfs raid6 degraded,recovery,ro (PS. Ja defekt, Backups sind da aber die sind 1 Woche als, deswegen wollte ich noch mal den aktuellsten stand ziehen.) Da es aber 14 TB sind, habe ich kein ersatz storage das dass mal eben am stück machen könnte und deswegen das skript.
<YoSiJo> purukumi: "virbr0" gehört sicherlich zu einer Virtualisirungslösung wie VirtualBox oder LXC. Nehme stark an, solange das drauf ist, solltest du es nicht löschen.
<purukumi> Ich habe Virtual Machine Manager installiert gehabt, da ich Windows in der Box installieren wollte, den Manager habe ich allerdings wieder gelöscht, die Verbindung blieb aber :/
<YoSiJo> purukumi: Dann sollte dir das helfen: http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/VirtualNetworking#Removing_a_virtual_network
<YoSiJo> mrkramps: ABer so oder so, wenn ich ein String pipe sollte doch kein Umbruch durch ein ? zustande kommen oder eine möglichkeit exitieren dies zu verhindern.
<purukumi> Benutze im moment Remmina um über sftp auf den Universitätsserver zuzugreifen, könnte die Verbindung von dieser Anwendung sein? 
<YoSiJo> purukumi: Ich kan dir kein defakto "Nein" geben, aber es wäre mir völlig neu wenn Remmina eine virbr0 schnistelle benötigt oder verwendet. Ich denke eher die wurde bei der deinstallation nicht mit gelöscht und du musst es manutell machen.
<purukumi> Ich habe jetzt mal virt-manager wieder installiert und da die verbindung gefunden, die als aktiv und beim start ausgeführt wird, ich starte mal neu und gucke ob es wieder mit startet.
<purukumi> okay, problem gelöst, war in virt-manager als Autostart und aktiv gekennzeichnet, ist tnun entfernt, danke :)
<YoSiJo> Np
<smeexs> was würdet ihr denn als desktop widget empfehlen (uhr,cpu,lan usw) für 14.4 unity
<smeexs> wetter wär auch schön
<k1l_> smeexs: die taskleiste? ;p
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available 
<k1l_> mulitload indicator, my-weather-indicator, radiotray, etc nutze ich selbst.
<smeexs> welche anwendungen es gibt seh ich auf ubuntuusers auch , ich möchte aber nicht alle druch probieren bis ich weiß welche gut sind , nicht viel cpu verschleudern und fehlerfrei laufen
<smeexs> ah ok dann schau ich mir die mal an 
<smeexs> ich hab als erstes GKrellM probiert aber das ist doch sehr veraltet
<k1l_> das temperatur dings für cpu hab ich auch laufen. 
<smeexs> daher hab ich mir gedacht ich frag mal bevor ich noch 3,4 durch teste
<smeexs> schaus mir grad durch 
<ring0> schau dir conky an
<k1l_> jo, conky ist ja für den desktop an sich. aber das ist halt so das latex der widgets: kann alles, wenn du alles kannst :)
<k1l_> sshplus hab ich auch noch um terminals mit meinen ssh sessions schnell zu starten
<smeexs> jo soll etwas frickelig sein 
<theo_> Guten Abend, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich folgendes machen kann: Create an entry in your .ssh/config file for easy access. It should look like this..
<theo_> https://github.com/tomparys/docker-skype-pulseaudio#building-instructions (step 7)
<ring0> theo_, in deinem home verzeichnis im ordner .ssh in der datei config (eventuell zu erstellen) die sechs zeilen unter 7. reinkopieren. fertig
<theo_> das .ssh Verzeichnis existiert nicht, es handelt sich um eine frische installation
<hdp> Dann musst du es wohl anlegen.
<ring0> ssh muss natürlich auch installiert sein
<theo_> ok, wenn es sonst weiter nicht schlimm ist :D danke
<theo_> wow, danke. Jetzt ist MS-Skype endlich hinter Gittern
<ring0> läuft?
<theo_> ja
<ring0> fein
<theo_> jetzt noch firefox, chrome, dann wäre es perfekt
<theo_> Wird AppArmor durch SELinux ersetzt oder sind die unabhängig voneinander, Apparmor wird vermutlich besser sein als ein extra Nutzer für die Browser
<Hootch> gibt es lösung für vertikale sync fehler bei videos in linux? hab eine nvidia gtx 560. man sieht immer mal eine flimmernde trennlinie im bild
<k1l_> haste den nvidia aus dem repo?
<Hootch> ja, treiber version 352.63
<ppq> das klingt nach tearing
<k1l_> bei 15.10? hab da jetzt schon öfters gehört. 
<k1l_> lief es vorher besser mit anderer version?
<Hootch> ja tearing trifft es
<Hootch> k1l_, weiss ich nicht :) bisher sah ich keine filme unter linux (netflix & co)
<Hootch> meist seh ich da nur die konsole
<ppq> Hootch, es gibt da eine option, die man setzen kann, hat bei mir mal geholfen. gurgel mal nach ForceCompositionPipeline oder so ähnlich
<ppq> ich las allerdings auch mal, dass das die grafikleistung dramatisch reduziert
<ppq> aber wenn dadurch kein tearing mehr auftritt, lohnt's sich ja
<Pixelbyte> hallo
<Hootch> ppq: im nvidia config panel?
<ppq> ne da gibts das nicht
<Pixelbyte> kenn sich jemand aus pci passthrough?
<Hootch> ppq: http://devdiary.org/nvidia-tearing-beheben/ das probier ich mal. danke
<ppq> Pixelbyte, habs mal probier vor ein paar jahren und bin dran verzweifelt :) aber mag sein dass das inzwischen besser geht, softwareseitig
<Pixelbyte> ich bin auch am verzweifeln
<Pixelbyte> ich habe geschaft die graka an die vm durch zureichen, aber jetzt habe ich das problem bei windows das ein fehler kommt Code43
<ppq> so weit bin ich damals nicht mal gekommen, insofern kann ich da leider nicht weiterhelfen
<Pixelbyte> schade aber danke
<Pixelbyte> wollte eine gaming kvm aufsetzen und da ist es ein muss xD
<Pixelbyte> das Graka mit treiber leuft
<ppq> hab noch nie gehört dass das jemand tatsächlich hinbekommen hat
<mrkramps> ich glaube inzwischen auch eher, dass das ein mythos ist
<Pixelbyte> auf youtube gibs dazu viele videos
<Pixelbyte> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9QwDmYBRgg das hier ist gut mit BFH
<p01nt3r> nabend. gibt es eine möglichkeit, shell-scripte sowie binäre dateien von einem stick auszuführen, ohne dass man dafür auf dem pc, an den der stick angeschlossen wird, irgendetwas ändern, konfigurieren, etc. muss?
<ppq> klar
<p01nt3r> ppq: habe es bisher nicht geschafft.
<p01nt3r> nehmen wir einmal an, ich will vom stick "prime95" via shell script ausführen. wie bringe ich den stick denn dazu, das direkt zu tun?
<ppq> p01nt3r, vfat/ntfs werden standardmäßig ohne "noexec" und so gemountet, dass dateien generell a+x haben, sollte damit also problemlos gehen. mit FS, das rechte unetrstützt, kommts natürlich auf die rechte der dateien an
<ppq> achso, *automatisch*
<ppq> nein, das geht nicht, sehe auch keinen sinn darin so etwas zu einzuführen
<ppq> das war schon unter windows eine ausgesprochen schlechte idee
<Pixelbyte> xD
<p01nt3r> nicht falsch verstehen, das soll nicht automatisch ausgeführt werden. ich will auf dem stick ein script starten, damit prime95 (auch auf dem stick) dann startet.
<ppq> dem script und der prime95 geschichte ist es ziemlich egal, wo sie gespeichert sind. das spielt keine rolle solange die rechte passen
<p01nt3r> aber erst, nachdem der stick eingesteckt wurde und nicht schon automatisch, sobald er eingesteckt wird.
<ppq> dein problem ist daher ein anderes
<p01nt3r> genau. ich will diese rechte aber auch so wenig wie möglich manipulieren müssen
<ppq> musst du standardmäßig auch nicht
<p01nt3r> von welchem fs sprechen wir dabei jetzt?
<ppq> jedem. wenn es rechte unterstützt, machst du einmalig ein chmod und fertig ist die laube
<ppq> wenn es keine rechte unterstützt, ist nicht einmal das nötig
<p01nt3r> soll heissen: ich formatiere den stick sagen wir mit ext3, gebe dem script und der prime binary ausführbare rechte und dann funzt das - auch, wenn ich den stick wieder an einen anderen pc anschliesse und es da ausführen will?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> wichtig ist nur, dass die dateien a+x rechte haben, also x für owner, gruppe und others
<p01nt3r> eben testen.
<ppq> vor allem letzteres
<mrkramps> p01nt3r, prime95 liegt vorkompiliert und statisch gelinkt vor?
<ppq> das gibts gar nicht anders iirc
<mrkramps> ppq, als quelltext? selbst kompiliert?
<mrkramps> aber ja, ich sehe gerade auf der projektseite, dass damit alles cool ist
<p01nt3r> ppq: ich kann nicht mal die rechte vom start-script ändern. es ist mit fat32 formatiert.
<p01nt3r> der ordner gehört mir, die datei auch.
<ppq> dann musst du da gar nicht weiter rumfummeln, wie gesagt
<p01nt3r> es geht noch um andere programme dabei.
<p01nt3r> ppq:  es geht aber nicht
<ppq> ls -lah /media/user/mountpunkt
<ppq> und mal "mount" tippen und die mount optionen des sticks anschauen
<p01nt3r> type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<ppq> ja, die dmask muss 0022 sein
<ppq> komisch, bei mir ist das standardmäßig so
<ppq> kommt vielleicht auf die desktopumgebung an, welche mountoptionen genommen werden
<ppq> hab hier xfce4 mit thunar
<p01nt3r> drwx------  5 ich ich 4,0K Nov 19 04:11 steamtest
<p01nt3r> ok, stellen wir es mal so ein
<p01nt3r> hier mate mit pluma
<p01nt3r> quak - caja
<ppq> gesundheit
<bekks> random words?
<p01nt3r> wo werden diese rechte denn gesetzt? händisch kann ich den mountpunkt ja nicht ändern, oder? in der /etc/fstab steht dazu auch nichts. wird das nicht per hal/udev geregelt?
<p01nt3r> weil es ein usb-laufwerk ist?
<bekks> Wieso solltest du den mountpoint nicht händisch ändern können?
<p01nt3r> gerade probiert. geht nicht, wenn stick eingehängt (scheinbar). ziehe ich den stick ab, verschwindet der auto-mountpunkt ja. 
<ppq> p01nt3r, ich denke in deinem fall wäre die einfachste lösung, den stick mit ext4/3/2 zu formatieren
<ppq> dann bleiben die rechte erhalten und du musst nicht mit vfat mountoptionen fummeln
<p01nt3r> auch schon probiert. wie genau gehe ich dann vor?
<p01nt3r> ich formatier mal eben mit ext4
<ppq> gparted anwerfen, rumklicken#
<bekks> p01nt3r: "geht nicht" ist keine auch nur im Ansatz brauchbare Meldung. Was passiert wenn du versuchst was genau zu tun und wirft Dir welche Fehlermeldung um die Ohren?
<p01nt3r> ppq: stick mit ext4 formatiert, jetzt hab ich darauf nicht mal schreibrechte.
<bekks> Dann gib sie dir.
<ppq> :)
<p01nt3r> scheint gefunzt zu haben. die rechte wurden übernommen.
<bekks> Kannst du mal Informationen liefern?
<p01nt3r> bekks: was willst du denn wissen?
<bekks> Habe ich geschrieben.
<bekks> Du liest offensichtlich nicht mal, was man Dir antwortet.
<p01nt3r> dann gib sie dir?
<p01nt3r> meinst du das?
<bekks> Nö.
<p01nt3r> dann weiss ich nicht, was du mir noch geantwortet hast.
<bekks> q.e.d.
<p01nt3r> ppq: wie verhält sich das jetzt, wenn ich diesen stick auf einem anderen rechner mit linux einstecke. bleiben die rechte dann genauso erhalten? also kann ich das dann da genauso ausführen?
<ppq> p01nt3r, wenn die dateien a+x sind, ja.
<p01nt3r> a?
<ppq> chmod a+x datei.sh
<p01nt3r> mal nach chmod stöbern...
<p01nt3r> ppq: ja, das sollte jetzt so gesetzt sein.
<p01nt3r> ppq: glaube, ich habe das jetzt *grob* kapiert.
<p01nt3r> DANKE!
<p01nt3r> ppq: eigentlich ist da dann das o+x wichtig, richtig?
<ppq> richtig
<p01nt3r> :-)
<ppq> aber a+x schadet nicht
<p01nt3r> ok
<p01nt3r> haut rein.
<njchw> Hi
<kirsten> hallo, ich habe gerade eine mSATA ssd in mein Laptop eingebaut (250GB), ich habe noch eine 320 GB HD drin, auf der mein altes Ubuntu installiert ist. 1. Wie bekomme ich heraus, welche Festplatte die 320 GB ist und wie formatiere ich sie, damit ich sie einfach nur als Datenspeicher benutzen kannÜ?
<nils_2> gparted
<k1l_> kirsten: wenn du gparted öffnest siehst ud die größe und daten
<kirsten> ja, mir ist aber nicht klar, ob ich die gesamte 320 GB HD mit gparted formatieren kann, weil die Platte ja aufgeteilt ist in swap usw.
<bekks> kirsten: Du weisst schon, dass man Partitionen auch wieder löschen kann?
<kirsten> nein, wußßte ich nicht, wie macht man das denn?
<bekks> mit gparted.
<kirsten> ok, man formatiert heuzutage am besten auf ext4, richtig?
<k1l_> kirsten: mit gparted kannst du alle schweinereien mit der festplatte machen die man so machen kann.
<k1l_> kirsten: mach es einfach mal auf und guck dir es an. sei nur sicher, dass  du oben rechts auch die 320gb platte auswählst. 
<bekks> Ist Ubuntu denn schon auf der 250GB Platte installiert?
<kirsten> ja, auf der ssd - das geht ab!
<kirsten> 14.04.2 habe ich installiert
<bekks> Dann solltest du mal "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" laufen lassen.
<kirsten> warum? 14.04 hat doch den long term support
<bekks> Ja, mit Updates.
<bekks> Wieso willst du keine Updates installieren?
<bekks> apt-get dist-upgrade ist nicht do-release-upgrade
<kirsten> ähm, ja, doch will ich, deshalb habe ich ja auch die Aktualisierungsverwaltung laufen lassen
<bekks> Die je nach Einstellung aber nur ein upgrade und kein dist-upgrade macht.
<k1l_> bekks: kirsten besser das neue "apt" nutzen. "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" das ist nicht so verwirrend mit dem dist
<bekks> k1l_: ah.
<k1l_> kirsten: das bringt dir keine neue ubuntu version (wie 14.10 oder 15.04) sondern du brauchst diesen command um sicherzugehen, dass du alle neusten 14.04 pakete insatlliert hast.
<kirsten> ok, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -läuft
<kirsten> jetzt aber zu meiner Platte, die 320er hat sda1, sda2 und sda3 . ich hätte da aber gerne nur ein Laufwerk also nur sda1 und da dann die vollen 320 GB
<k1l_> backgroundwissen: kernel updates, z.b., müssen neue pakete installieren weil das  grundpaket nur auf diese neuen pakete verlinkt. nur ein reines apt-get update und apt-get upgrade darf keine neuen pakete installieren. also werden die dann als "zurückgehalten" markiert.
<bekks> kirsten: Dann mach das doch. Mit gparted.
<k1l_> kirsten: jo, gparted aufmachen, die platte auswählen, die partitionen löschen, eine mit ext4 anlegen.
<k1l_> am ende auf "ausführen" klicken :)
<kirsten> ja, habe ich probiert, leider bekomme ich aber nur 298 GB, die Platte hat aber 320 GB
<k1l_> kirsten: kannst du mal einen screenshot auf imgur.com hochladen und hier zeigen?
<k1l_> kirsten: ich vermute, dass da die 5% fü root reservierung zuschlägt. die kann man aber manuell ausstellen oder kleinmachen
<kirsten> ich installiere nur schnell shutter für den shot
<ppq> kirsten, 320 000 000 000 ÷ (1024^3) ≈ 298
<ppq> alles im lot, dir werden einfach nur GiB angezeigt statt GB
<kirsten> ah, ok, danke
<olaf123> hi
<olaf123> auf meiner Testkiste läuft irgendein DHCP Server, den möchte ich deaktivieren. isc-dhcp ist es anscheinend nicht bzw den abe ich deaktiviert. Wie finde ich den?
<ppq> höchstwahrscheinlich ist es dnsmasq
<ppq> </glaskugel>
<ppq> ansonsten mal netstat fragen
<jumja> hi kann mir jmd bei der konfig der internen soundkarte zur aufnahme über die ganz normale 3,5mm klinke am thinkpad t410 helfen
<bekks> olaf123: Was ist das dahinterliegende Problem?
<olaf123> ppq: dnsmasq nicht installiert
<ppq> jumja, in den audio-einstellungen unter konfiguration einfach das richtige profil fürs gerät wählen und dann unter eingabegeräte auswählen
<jumja> analog stereo duplex nehme ich an oder?
<olaf123> bekks: ich teste einiges in einem kleinen Netz. Dafür muss DHCP von einem anderen Rechner übernommen werden
<olaf123> (ich übe)
<ppq> jumja, damit geht's, jo
<jumja> ansonsten gibts nur noch einige analog surround blabla und digital stereo bla und digital surround bla
<ppq> jumja, brauchst dann halt nur so einen speziellen stecker, der kopfhörer- und mikrofonstecker in eins ist, wie ihn viele headsets haben
<jumja> ja das hab ich eingestellt aber es geht trotzdem nicht
<jumja> ja kann ich da auch einen nur mikrofonstecker reinstecken?
<jumja> nur mic geht nicht?
<ppq> jumja, wähl einfach das profil analog stereo eingang, oder so
<olaf123> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, auf dem betreffenden Rechner was anderes als isc-dhcp installiert zu haben; aber wer weiß, vielleicht doch mal irgendwann...
<ppq> olaf123, hast mal mit netstat geguckt?
<olaf123> Aber auf jeden Fall vergibt er fleißig IPs
<jumja> gnome sound rekorder sagt mir immer "Ihre Einstellungen zur Tonaufnahme sind ungültig."
<k1l_> olaf123: networkmanager mal stoppen?
<bekks> olaf123: Was für IPs vergibt der denn?
<jumja> ppq: habe beides ausprobiert "duplex" und "input"
<olaf123> ppq: ich muss gleich erstmal schauen bzgl. netstat was/wie usw. Hatte das zwar mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, aber das wars auch
<bekks> lsof -i
<olaf123> bekks: entsprechend Einträgen in der /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf
<olaf123> IP-Range usw
<tsatsatsa> ppq: :( Konnte mich nur nicht entscheiden..
<bekks> olaf123: Dann guck doch nach welchen dhcpd du installiert hast.
<olaf123> bekks: genau das versuche ich die ganze Zeit, aber da gehe ich wohl noch zu dusselig vor. Ich finde nur den isc-dhcp-server, und den habe ich gestoppt
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep dhcp
<jumja> keiner mehr eine idee?
<olaf123> bekks: nur isc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13354317/
<tsatsatsa> ppq ist der schlechteste Mod auf freenode
<bekks> olaf123: Ja. Dann schalt den ab. :)
<olaf123> bekks: sudo /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server stop
<olaf123> schon bis zum umfallen gemacht
<olaf123> ich stehe auf einem dicken Schlauch. Gardena.
<bekks> service dhcpd stop?
<bekks> Schau halt endlich mal mit lsof -i nach, ob der noch läuft.
<olaf123> bekks: kann dort nichts mit "DHCP" sehen
<bekks> Das sagte auch niemand.
<olaf123> öhm, ok
<bekks> Schau nach, was auf Port 69 läuft.
<olaf123> bekks: ich wühle mich die ganze Zeit durch google und man, aber verstehe das nicht wirklich. Danke für Deine Hilfe, aber ich packs nicht
<bekks> Warum zeigst du uns nicht einfach die Ausgabe oder fragst nach?
<bekks> Wenn da nichts auf Port 69 läuft, läuft da nichts.
<bekks> Dann kriegen deine Rechner ihre IPs (welche das sind, hast du ja bisher noch nicht beantwortet) von "woanders".
<k1l_> vom router, z.b.?
<olaf123> bekks: der Router vergibt einen anderen Bereich. Zusätzlich sehe ich beim Client (Tests mit dHCP-> pxe boot usw), die IP des Rechners, um den es geht
<olaf123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13354639/
<olaf123> ("DHCP IP: ip-des-Rechners)
<k1l_> du hast isc-dhcp-server installiert. das ist dir bewusst?
<olaf123> ja
<olaf123> den brauchte ich mal
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-20
<LupusE> hi
<Hootch> ich muss jetzt einen eigenen mailserver aufsetzen. ich dachte dabei an postfix. könnt ihr gute quellen nennen, die bei einrichtung und sicherung helfen? ubuntu wiki und ?
<mgolisch> Hootch: wozu?
<Hootch> mgolisch: um mails zu versenden? von eigenem server / domain?
<koegs> Hootch: ich benutze seit ein paar Wochen erfolgreich https://mailinabox.email/
<koegs> setzt dir einen vernünftigen Mailserver mit Kalender, Kontakten, Webinterface auf
<koegs> oder willst du nur lokal versenden?
<mgolisch> die frage ist halt was genau du machen willst
<Hootch> ich muss auf dem server aus programmen mails versenden (status mails vom system). Den Aufwand eines eigenen Mailserver scheue ich, weil das Ding recht aufwendig werden kann
<Hootch> Und such nun nach einer Alternative oder guten Lösung
<koegs> Hootch: dann empfehle ich ssmtp
<koegs> versendet mails über einen externen Mailserver/externes Konto
<Hootch> ja die ausführung passiert für java->smtp und python
<Hootch> also ssmtp ist ein console programm, oder?
<mgolisch> mailgun?
<Hootch> du meinst ne spamschleuder? nein ist es nicht
<mgolisch> nee ich meine mailgun.com
<mgolisch> ist son email as a service ding wo man ueber eine api emails versenden kann
<koegs> Hootch: es ist ein simples tool um lokale Mail über einen externen Account (bei welchem Hoster auch immer) zu verschicken
<_moep_> Hootch: sSMTP is nen protokoll
<Hootch> is ja witzig, ssmtp agiert wie ein lokaler MTA aber deligiert an einen externen MTA?
<ppq> wenn man nur von lokal aus mails versendet, ist postfix doch voll ok
<ppq> oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen
<Hootch> nur postfix etc. muss sicher eingestellt sein. spam filter müssen laufen und ich muss das mit intruder detection bla kram überwachen
<Hootch> das will ich mir echt sparen
<koegs> Hootch: wie schon 3x geschrieben, wenn du irgendwo externen einen mail-account hast und einfach nur ein server mails darüber schicken soll, dann reicht ssmtp und ist schnell aufgesetzt
<Hootch> ja schon notiert :) die idee ist gut
<mgolisch> ist die beste idee dann muss sich externer mail provider um den email server kuemmern
<mgolisch> der macht das sicher besser als du
<Hootch> das glaub ich auch :)
<Hootch> aber lernen möchte ich das auch mal. nur für einen echten einsatz, wäre das die falsche entscheidung
<ppq> hab hier auf dem vserver postfix installiert und erlaube halt nur verbindungen von lokal
<Hootch> danke erstmal. ssmtp kann wohl nur über die konsole nutzen. python, php geht ohne probs - mit java könnte ich das auch so machen. Das Programm ist derzeit auf die Nutzung von smtp eingestellt. Und ssmtp kann ich über smtp nicht ansprechen, oder?
<koegs> wenn der explizit nen smtp-server ansprechen will, dann geht das leider nicht mit ssmtp
<koegs> dann wohl eher esmpt oder exim4
<Hootch> pff, dann soll der kunde 3€ mehr im monat zahlen .. und fertsch
<Hootch> das bind ich mir nicht ans bein
<woodworker> hi ich habe ein problem mit audio über kopfhörer buchse bei meinem thinkpad T440p seit dem update auf 15.10
<woodworker> interne lautsprecher spielen audio ab
<woodworker> google hilft auch nicht viel
<woodworker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/694659/no-sound-in-headphones-after-upgrade-to-15-10 - nur das gefunden
<purukumi> halli hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die konfigurationsdatei für libreoffice finde? falls ich eine neue tabellenkalkulation öffnen möchte, sind die zellen sehr komisch formatiert und ich bekomm es nicht hin sie wieder normal zu formatieren
<leszek> purukumi: schau mal in ~/.config/libreoffice/VERSIONSNUMMER
<k1l_> hätte jetzt auch auf den .config ordner getippt. aber wüsste nicht, dass ich jemals da was hätte umstellen wollen :)
<leszek> k1l_: den splash hab ich mal darüber umgestellt :P 
<purukumi> finds irgendiwe merkwürdig, ich hab nichts an den einstellungen geänder, auf einmal sind die zellen winzig klein, die schriftart auch obwohl sie auf 10 eingestellt ist
<leszek> purukumi: evtl. liegts am desktop theme
<leszek> LO macht da manchmal dämmliche Sachen, wie auf KDE z.B. die scrolleistengröße als größe für tabs nehmen
<purukumi> hab am theme nichts geändert..
<purukumi> aufeinmal ist alles einfach kompirmiert..
<k1l_> andere auflösung?
<k1l_> hast du das orginal oder aus nem PPA?
<purukumi> benutze libre office 5 war bei mate 15.10 vorinstalliert
<k1l_> meins startet noch normal :)
<purukumi> ~/.config/libreoffice und hier ist der ordner 4 angegeben??
<purukumi> also der ordner heisst eifnach "4"
<purukumi> und finde dort auch keine konfigurationsdatei die ich löschen könnte :/
<purukumi> damit es sozusagen wie beim ersten öffnen startet
<k1l_> benenn mal den libreoffice ordner dort im .cofing um.
<purukumi> es kann ja so einfach sein, dankeschönm :D
<purukumi> das ist echt verrückt, woran kann sowas liegen, dass es einfach von alleine alles umformatiert? :D
<k1l_> hat er wohl irgendwo irgendwas gespeichert. nicht in ner .conf sondern ner anderen datei
<purukumi> hmm,naja jetzt funktionierts wieder, vielen dank nochmal
<Rochvellon> Oder es wurde beim Beenden was falsches gespeichert oder so. 
<mpathy> Hi Ihr! Kennt sich hier jemand mit VGA/PCI Passtrough unter Xen aus? (aka spielt jemand aktuelle 3D-Spiele für Windows unter Xen mit Ubuntu nebenan? *g*)
<mpathy> Brauch ich zwei Grafikkarten oder kann ich eine Sharen und wie ist da unter nem aktuellen Ubuntu der Performanceverlust?
<Rochvellon> bei pci-passtrough brauchst du eine weitere GraKa
<uniCATx> kann java unter ubuntu bedenkenlos installiert werden openJDK7 ???
<uniCATx> Java inklusive des Browser-Plugins
<uniCATx> sind irgendwelche bedenken bekannt????
<k1l_> wenn man die java hölle haben will/muss dann hat man keine andere wahl.
<uniCATx> k1l_, ich bevorzuge himmlische verhältnisse :-) thx
<mpathy> Rochvellon, ich habs befürchtet. Mein Hexacore hat keine integrated mehr und meine alte Radeon reinzumachen frisst mir strommäßig die Haare vom Kopf und ob die Lanes ausreichen muss ich auch gucken
<mpathy> Dann die Alternativfrage: Ich hab 2 SSDs. Ich würde auf eins Win10 installieren und auf eins Ubuntu. Ich mach dann Dualboot. Die Frage ist: Kann ich jeweils ner VM auf dem jeweiligen gestarten Hostsystem sagen: Nimm die gesamte andere Platte für deine VM?
<mpathy> Unter Linux das ner VM bzgl. der Windows-Platte zu sagen wird wohl Riesenprobleme machen. Aber andersrum, in Win10 ne VM die die andere Platte als Datenträger nimmt, das müsste doch relativ reibungslos gehen? Linux macht eh immer Hardware Detection bei jedem Boot
<dadrc> Joa, Ubuntu sollte sowas mitmachen, das Windows wird sich wahrscheinlich beschweren
<mpathy> dadrc, hast du mir da ne Idee nach was ich da suchen könnte? versuch so ne Lösung grad in Google zu finden. Im Ubuntu Wiki wird der andere Weg gezeigt und da wird auch klargemacht, das diese Installation dann eher so fix ist als VM unter Linux
<dadrc> Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an, womit du unter Windows virtualisierst
<dadrc> http://www.serverwatch.com/server-tutorials/using-a-physical-hard-drive-with-a-virtualbox-vm.html ← sowas willst du
<mpathy> dadrc, hört sich gut an! :D weils auf der CLI war ist es mir bisher nie eingefallen.. da sollte er wohl kein Problem mit haben.. Singlescreen und Dualscreen macht Ubuntu ja auch on the fly
<purukumi> hey, mal ne frage, kann man irgendwo den splashscreen ausstellen, der ist bei mir etwas buggy :/
<k1l_> jo. im grub die zeile editieren vom kernel und da das splash rausnehmen.
<k1l_> das bleibt aber nur einmalig so (zum testen). danach dann in /etc/default/grub das ändern und nen "sudo update-grub" fahren
<purukumi> also in der grub.cfg?
<xfst> Och , wo wir doch gerade beim Grub sind :-)
<purukumi> die befindet sich in /boot/grub oder?
<xfst> Ich habe da auch kurz eine Frage ...
<k1l_> purukumi: nein
<k1l_> beim booten im grub menü "e" drücken und da das splash entfernen
<xfst> Ich habe mir Ubuntu Mini im VM-Player installiert. D.h. nach dem start von Ubuntu, lande ich im Terminal. Wenn ich die VM dann auf Vollbildschirm bringe wird das Terminal leider nicht mit resized ... Jemand ne Idee?
<egon1> hi
<egon1> seit ihr auch beim ubuntutouch fit?
<k1l_> egon1: kommt drauf an
<egon1> also habe ein bq aquaris  und kann keine apps mehr installieren
<egon1> er bringt immer wieder anmeldefehler
<egon1> k11: also weisst du auch nicht?
<k1l_> wüsste ich jetzt so spontan nicht. kannst ja mal in #ubuntu-touch (englisch) fragen oder im forum auf ubuntuusers.de
<egon1> mein prob ist ich möchte nachichten übers netz an ein firefoxphone senden im whatsapp-stil
<egon1> ich glaube die app telegram sollte dafür geeignet sein
<k1l_> whatsapp ist leider nen schwieriges thema. solange whatsapp nicht will wird das nichts. telegram geht aber.
<xfst> Habe auch schon /etc/default/grub angepasst mit GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ="splash quit vga=792". War ein Tipp, funktioniert aber nicht.
<k1l_> xfst: hat vmware da auch guest additions wie vbox? bei vbox funktioniert das problem los
<egon1> gibt es denn einen deutsche chatroom für ubuntutouch?
<xfst> vbox?
<Frickelpit> xfst: nennt sich open-vm-tools bei ubuntu und installiert die vmware-tools
<xfst> Ach du meinst extra Tools ? Ja das hat es.
<k1l_> egon1: soweit ich weiß nicht. es sind aber auch einige deutsche dort. zur not probier es mal. ansonsten halt im forum. da gibts extra eine ubuntu-touch ecke als oberfläche wo viele user sind
<xfst> k1l_: Ich denke, ich habe sie installiert, aber werde es vorsorglich noch einmal machen. 
<k1l_> xfst: ich selber nutze vmware nicht. aber bei virtualbox liegt das immer an den fehlenden guest-additions
<xfst> k1l_: Danke, ich versuche es noch mal zu installieren :-)
<koegs> reden wir von GUI oder tty?
<maredebianum> xfst: vmware hat auch eigene repos für die tools, falls die freie Variante nicht tut
<xfst> k1l_: Hab jetzt die open-vm-tools installiert. Problem bleibt. Schade
<xfst> k1l_: Ich habs :-)
<xfst> k1l_: Nach der Installation der open-vm-tools habe ich noch in den VMWare Player die Display Settings auf 1024 x 768 geändert. Die standen dort nämlich noch auf fix 800x600. :-)
<k1l_> gut :)
<xfst> Danke für deine Hinweise :-)
<rentier_> Servus, jedes Mal, wenn ich Synaptic oder dergleichen öffne, bekomme ich seit dem Update auf Trusty die Fehlermeldung, dass die Abhängigkeiten von 1 Paket defekt sind.
<k1l_> rentier_: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade in einem pastebin bitte
<rentier_> Ich kann dann nichts installieren etc, bevor ich nicht das Programm "gpe-tetris" deinstalliere. Hinterher installiere ich es dann immer wieder (mit Ubuntu Software-Center, das mault erst hinterher) und es funktioniert einwandfrei und beeinträchtigt das System sonst in keinster Weise.
<rentier_> k1l_, von mir aus, das dauert aber noch ne Weile. Und ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wie ich diesen fehler UNTERDRÜCKE statt ohn zu beheben, weil es wie gesagt de facto keinen Fehler gibt
<rentier_> ihn
<rentier_> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/Y90iA3f9
<k1l_> fehler gibt es doch genug, deswegen machst du ja den affentanz jedesmal :)
<k1l_> lieber einmal richtig fixen
<rentier_> k1l_, es gibt keinen Fehler, der das System beeinträchtigt. Bei jeder Aktualisierung gibt es MASSENWEISE Fehler, die dafür sorgen, dass irgendwas nicht funktioniert, was vorher einwandfrei ging
<rentier_> k1l_, ich hatte noch NIE ein beim ersten Mal funktionierendes Thunderbird-Update
<rentier_> k1l_, aber dieses Tetris macht exakt überhaupt nichts, was es nicht soll und deswegen soll mein System bitteschön dieses Symptom ignorieren, das es für einen Fehler hält.
<rentier_> k1l_, hältst du das ernsthaft für unbillig?
<k1l_> was sagt: apt-cache policy gpe-tetris:i386
<rentier_> k1l_, gpe-tetris:i386:
<rentier_>   Installiert:           0.6.4-2
<rentier_>   Installationskandidat: 0.6.4-2
<rentier_>   Versionstabelle:
<rentier_>  *** 0.6.4-2 0
<rentier_>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<koegs> -.-
<k1l_> also hast du das per .deb installiert?
<koegs> nächstes mal pastebin, bist doch nicht zum ersten mal hier
<rentier_> k1l_,  richtig
<rentier_> koegs für drei Zeilen? Da hab ich ja in der Fehlerbeschreibung schon mehr getippt
<k1l_> rentier_: dann nimm keien .debs die nicht für 14.04 gemacht sind. dann fährst du auch nicht dein paketsystem vor die wand
<k1l_> und bei den PPAs solltest du auch nochmal gucken ob es das raring PPA wirklich braucht
<rentier_> k1l_, es gab für das Programm keine neueren Pakete und das Programm hatte ich zuerst - DANN 14.04
<koegs> rentier_: zählen verlernt? ich sehe hier 5
<rentier_> k1l_, damals hättet ihr mir gesagt "Wie kannst dui die Aktualisierung aufschieben? Denk doch mal an die Sicherheit"
<k1l_> rentier_: ja, es ist eben ein uraltpaket. und 14.04 meckert da, weil das uraltpaket abhängigkeiten haben will, die es heute nicht mehr gibt
<k1l_> rentier_: 12.04 hat immernoch support. das kannst du noch nutzen. aber alles zwischen 12.04 und 14.04 ist tot.
<rentier_> k1l_ Ich habe schon verstanden, dass das System sich völlig ohne Grund weigert, abwärtskompatibel zu sein. Deswegen meine EDingangsfrage "wie unterdrücke ich diese Insubordination"?
<k1l_> es weigert sich nicht völlig ohne grund
<rentier_> k1l Doch! Das Programm l#uft einwandfrei und alles andere läuft ebenfalls. Und was auf meinem Rechner nicht einwandfrei läuft - da gibt es so einiges - das hat garantiert nichts mit diesem Programm zu tun.
<k1l_> rentier_: nein. auch wenn es dir nicht passt. es meckert völlig zurecht. du ruinierst dein paketsystem indem du da ein uraltpaket reindrückst. und das uraltpaket will andere uralpakete, die es nicht mehr gibt
<k1l_> das mag dir nicht passen ist aber logisch wie technisch vollkommen richtig so.
<rentier_> Ich verblogge diesen Dialog mal eben kurz.
<rentier_> k1l_, mit jeder Aktualisierung kriege ich haufenweise Pakete, die nicht funktionieren und das ist auch "richtig so". Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es akzeptabel ist.
<k1l_> rentier_: du hast mit gewalt eine falsche schraube an dein auto gebaut. weil du es eben so toll findest. jetzt meckert dein auto jedesmal, dass es mit der falsche schraube nicht fahren kann. 
<k1l_> und jetzt kackst du alle anderen an, warum denn du jedesmal die falsche schraube entfernen musst damit du fahren kannst.
<k1l_> merkste was?
<ppq> \o/ auto-metapher \o/
<rentier_> k1l_, Um im Bild zu bleiben: Ich habe keineswegs eine Schraube, sondern ein von mir gewünschtes Zubehörteil von der Fachwerkstatt vor gar nicht langer Zeit einbauen lassen. Es funktionierte zu meiner vcollsten Zufriedenheit und das tut es auch nach wie vor.
<k1l_> wenn du eben nicht 14.04 pakete in dein 14.04 quetschen willst, dann sie zu, dass du deren abhängigkeiten auch erfüllst. oder bau sie dir selber zu den aktuellen abhängigkeiten.
<k1l_> rentier_: nein, du hst nicht mehr das 13.04 auto. du hast jetzt das 14.04 auto
<rentier_> k1l_, Nur seit einer der letzten Inspektionen behauptet die Fachwerkstatt, das System passe nicht zur Farbe meiner Winterreifen und besteht darauf, dass ich es ausbaue und wegwerfe, bevor sie noch einen Handschlag an meiner Karre tut.
<k1l_> versucht mal nen dachgepückträger vom vw bus t4 auf den t5 zu bauen. :)
<rentier_> k1l_, Ich habe NICHT meinen Computer gewechselt.
<k1l_> rentier_: doch
<k1l_> das komplette OS
<rentier_> k1l_, Ach so! Das erklärt einiges. War mir echt nicht aufgefallen.
<k1l_> gpe-tetris wie auch gpe-icons gibts seit 13.10 nicht mehr. weil das projekt selber seit dem verlassen scheint.
<rentier_> Das OS ist ein winziger Bestandteil meines Computers und wenn dessen Entwickler so einen Vorgang auslösen, haben sie ihren Job nicht gescheit gemacht. Das sieht Linus übrigens haargenau so.
<k1l_> rentier_: du redest quatsch
<k1l_> rentier_: du versuchst hier technische und logische kausalzusammenhänge mit wünschen, vorwerfen und verdrehen wegzudiskutieren. das wird aber nichts. das problem bleibt weiterhin, dass du da uraltpakete von 13.04 oder 13.10 hast und die eben abhängigkeiten haben die 14.04 nicht mehr erfüllen kann, weil es eben diese pakete nicht mehr gibt, weil der coder sie nicht mehr macht
<k1l_> also gucke ob die abhängikeiten erfüllen kannst oder bau die das spiel aus den sourcen selber gegen aktuelle abhängigkeiten.
<koegs> wohlgemerkt anstatt apt eine seiner zentralen und wichtigen funktionen auszureden, sicher zu stellen das die abhängigkeiten zwischen den paketen erfüllt sind O.o
<k1l_> http://gpe.handhelds.org/    << die seite ist offline. das erklärt vielleicht auch warum da keiner mehr aktuelle pakete machen will/kann
<k1l_> rentier_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Tetris such dir hier ein neues aktuelles tetris aus.
<rentier_> k1l_, die hab ich alle probiert und sie sind alle irgendwie doof.
<Rochvellon> mpathy: ob das jetzt 16 oder nur 8 Lanes sind, sollte sich von der Performance nicht sonderlich viel nehmen
<Rochvellon> hm, kann jemand was mit der Fehlermeldung "** (shares-admin:15623): CRITICAL **: share_settings_set_name_from_folder: assertion 'path != NULL' failed" anfangen?
<lugo_> Hi, folgendes Problem: 1 Festplatte mit folgenden Partitionen: sda1 NTFS (Win, boot-flag), sda3 (erweiterte Partition) mit sda5 (Ubuntu) und sda6 (Swap) sowie sda2 mit Daten auch NTFS. Ist es möglich die erweiterte Partition sda3 mit sda1 zu "vereinigen" ohne Ubuntu neu installieren zu müssen?
<k1l_> lugo_: also willst du das win los werden und dem ubuntu dem platz geben?
<lugo_> k1l_: exakt
<k1l_> also das wird auf jedenfall ne menge rumschieberei. aber du musst das sda1 erst löschen, dann die sda2 nach vorne schieben, dann das freie in sda3 holen, und dann gucken wo du das haben willst.
<k1l_> sollte eigentlich klappen
<lugo_> mh also erst sda1 formatieren, dann die dateien von der sda2 auf die dann formatierte sda1 schieben, dann die sda2 formatieren und dann gucken ob man was zusammenfügen kann?
<lugo_> klingt soweit ganz gut, nur ist dummerweise sda2 etwas größer als sda1, vielleicht muss ich da mal was auslagern
<k1l_> lugo_: nein
<k1l_> mach mal nen live usb an und öffne da gparted.
<k1l_> dann in gparted kannste dir das so wie beschrieben habe nach einander zurechtklicken. (evtl musst du da die swap partition wieder aushängen). und dann am ende auf ausführen klicken, dann rattert der die aufgaben nach und nach ab. kann aber dauern bei so viel bewegung auf der festplatte
<k1l_> und es kann passieren, dass da die platten dann anders nummeriert werden. das wirste beim ersten booten ja merken und musst das evtl nochmal korrieren in deinem ubuntu dann.
<lugo_> naja, wenn er anders nummeriert wird doch grub schwierigkeiten kriegen?
<k1l_> ja wiegesagt, das merkste dann :) dann musste nochmal das live usb booten und dann korrieren mit nem chroot.
<lugo_> ok
<geser> da ja per UUID des Dateisystems die Partition rausgesucht wird, sollte das kein Problem sein mit der geänderten Nummerierung
<leszek> kann mir mal ein experte verklickern warum inherit=breeze bei einem neuen icon theme nicht 100% geht. Es fehlen irgendwie die hälfte der mimetypen ? Kann es sein, dass inherit nicht funktioniert, falls das original icon theme symlinks verwendet ?
<Pixelbyte> ppq ich habe mysterium entsclüsselt
<Pixelbyte> das*
<Pixelbyte> ist noch jmd wach, der wo mir entschlacken(ram) von ubuntu helfen kann
<k1l_> ?
<k1l_> was ist denn das problem?
<Pixelbyte> ich habe 12 gb arbeitspeicher, ubuntu nimmt ca 7gb. ich brauchte mehr für eine vm
<k1l_> zeig mal ein "free -m"
<k1l_> also im pastebin am besten
<Pixelbyte> mom
<Pixelbyte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378674/
<k1l_> was läuft denn da bei dir?
<Pixelbyte> firfox
<k1l_> mit 300 tabs mit flash an?
<Pixelbyte> nicht ganz soviel und sollte eh nicht laufen
<Pixelbyte> flash*
<koegs> Aber was top/htop wer so viel Speicher braucht?
<k1l_> stell in ff halt erstmal an, dass er die seiten nur lädt wenn sie offen sind.
<Pixelbyte> mom
<Pixelbyte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378744/
<Pixelbyte> ja aber ubuntu brauch bei mir alleine 7gb
<k1l_> plugin container schreit aber nach flash :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-21
<koegs> Pixelbyte: woran liest du das ab?
<Pixelbyte> ich war der meinung das youtube video html5 ist
<Pixelbyte> naja nach dem start mal free -m gemacht
<k1l_> Pixelbyte: nicht ubuntu alleine. 
<Pixelbyte> ich sehe das als komplett packet
<k1l_> :/
<Pixelbyte> warscheinlich ist es die unyti oder ramdisk
<k1l_> ubuntu kann nichts dafür, dass du da nen dicken firefox mit flash und co an hast.
<Pixelbyte> mom
<Pixelbyte> ich komm gleich wieder
<koegs> Nimmt tmpfs nicht default 50%?
<k1l_> ich hatte unity auf dem netbook mit 1 oder 2GB ram laufen. wie erklärst du denn dann das?
<koegs> 8sec zu spät :(
<Pixelbyte> so habe mal firefox aus gemacht und mit chromium trin
<Pixelbyte> neu werte free -m : http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378918/
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<Pixelbyte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13378965/
<Pixelbyte> ubuntu 15.10
<Pixelbyte> der andere link ist top
<k1l_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13379003/ ubuntu 15.10 mit chromium, firefox, thunderbird und noch vlc mit dvbt offen
<k1l_> also, wieviele 100 tabs hast du da offen?
<Pixelbyte> es ist nur im mom chromium mit drei tabs offen
<k1l_> wenn du top aufmachst und dann shift+m drückst sortiert er nach ram gebraucht
<Pixelbyte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13379142/
<Pixelbyte> habe das mal gemacht
<k1l_> hast du verschlüsselt?
<Pixelbyte> kann mich nicht ensinnen
<Pixelbyte> kann es sein das ubuntu in einer vram leuft
<Pixelbyte> äh ram disk
<k1l_> jo, ubuntu nutzt tmpfs als standard
<Pixelbyte> ich habe ne ssd
<Pixelbyte> kann man das ausschalten
<k1l_> kann sein, dass das schon 50% frisst. ich weiß nicht was da der standard ist
<Pixelbyte> ok
<Pixelbyte> dann will ich abschalten
<k1l_> in die fstab gucken
<Pixelbyte> da steht nix besonderes trin
<Pixelbyte> http://pastebin.com/CN3HvYV4
<nagetier> df -h sagt dir was /tmp derzeit nutzt
<nagetier> hier sind auch 50% RAM eingestellt.. aber nur n Bruchteil genutzt
<mrkramps> an tmpfs kann das nur liegen, wenn für /tmp genutzt und das tatsächlich vollgelaufen ist
<Pixelbyte> http://pastebin.com/xBkzbQEd
<Pixelbyte> wenn ich das jetzt richtig deute dann liegst nicht daran das ist es unity
<mrkramps>  da sind fast 6GB an shared memory zugewiesen
<mrkramps> wofür?
<Pixelbyte> welcher?
<Pixelbyte> meinst udev
<mrkramps>  /dev/shm
<nagetier> mrkramps, stimmt, das könnte es doch sein
<nagetier> wird der nicht auch bei nicht-benutzung reserviert?
<ppq> Pixelbyte, ?
<mrkramps> nagetier, das weiß ich gerade nicht
<mrkramps> aber da es auch tmpfs ist, sollte das eigentlich nicht sein
<Pixelbyte> ppq es leuft mit pci passthrough
<ppq> ui
<ppq> gib mir die kurzfassung ;)
<nagetier> mrkramps, hm, dürfte nicht sein, hier sind ebenfalls 50% RAM eingestellt.. werden aber nicht als belegt ausgegeben
<Pixelbyte> gleich
<Pixelbyte> wie werde ich das jetzt los
<mrkramps> wir sollten erst klären, wie das da hingekommen ist
<Pixelbyte> ich habe vor einer woche ubuntu auf gesetzt weil von windows gewechselt bin
<nagetier> mrkramps, wie gesagt, shm nutzt hier auch 2GB (50%) .. RAM ist aber verfügbar
<Pixelbyte> ich habe kaum erfahrung
<Pixelbyte> ich brauch mindestens noch 5 gb
<Pixelbyte> ram
<mrkramps> nagetier, ich greif nur nach strohhalmen
<mrkramps> der df ausgabe nac dürfte bei ihm eigentlich nichts an RAM belegt sein
<nagetier> dan kannst wohl wieder loslassen :)
<nagetier> *den
<mrkramps> also durch tmpfs
<mrkramps> mir ist gerade auch nicht ganz klar, was das cgmfs da macht oO
<Pixelbyte> gibs ein tool wo man genau sehen kann welche programm wie viel ram benutzt
<mrkramps> Pixelbyte, das hast du mit top gerade schon ausgeführt
<mrkramps> läuft das da alle sin einem container?
<Pixelbyte> wie meinst du container
<ppq> nagetier, hihi
<mrkramps> cmfs, cgroup und cgmanager werden afaik nur in kombination mit LXC verwendet
<nagetier> ppq, wasn?
<nagetier> :)
<ppq> den strohalm loslassen :3
<nagetier> hehe
<Pixelbyte> könntes es daher kommen das libvirtd installiert habe für mein vms
<mrkramps> Pixelbyte, liegt im bereich des möglichen
 * nagetier würde die Kiste mal ohne GUI starten .. nur um auszuschließen
<mrkramps> ggf. werden wegen diesen virtualisierungen auch speicherbereiche reserviert
<Pixelbyte> hm könnte ich mal machen
<k1l_> Pixelbyte: was passiert denn, wenn du eine vm startest?
<Pixelbyte> das mit der gui
<mrkramps> Pixelbyte, und wenn sich ohne gui das gleiche bild ergibt, dann versuch den speicher mal volllaufen zu lassen
<mrkramps> bzw. start einfach eine virtuelle maschine
<Pixelbyte> also wenn ich die vm mit der verfügbaren ram menge start ganz normal
<nagetier> ist ja Freitag!
<Pixelbyte> wenn ich jetzt aber 6gb zuweisen willst schmeist er scih weg und alles stop
<mrkramps> vielleicht steht dem einfach nicht mehr zur verfügung?
<mrkramps> aber wir raten hier auch nur rum
<Pixelbyte> ja das habe ich auch verstanden deswegen ja die frage
<Pixelbyte> ich start mal ne fm
<Pixelbyte> vm*
<Pixelbyte> am besten die pci passthrough
<mgolisch> pci passthrough?
<Pixelbyte> grafikkarte durch gereicht
<nagetier> denke 'ps' könnte helfen.. aber ich bin zu unfähig den/die passenden parameter zu finden
<Pixelbyte> so dann schick ich noch mal ein top
<Pixelbyte> http://pastebin.com/NLWJeUYS
<nagetier> Pixelbyte, das hilft nicht weiter
<Pixelbyte> sag mir was du willst
<mrkramps> sry, ich bin hier raus. virtualisierungslösungen versteh ich zu wenig von
<nagetier> ich selber bin überfragt.. hab bitte Geduld
<mgolisch> und das ist nach speicher sortiert?
<Pixelbyte> df -h unverändert
<nagetier> Pixelbyte, was k1l_ sagte..
<nagetier> <k1l_> wenn du top aufmachst und dann shift+m drückst sortiert er nach ram gebraucht
<Pixelbyte> http://pastebin.com/DKFbaZme
<Pixelbyte> es geht ja nicht direkt um die vm
<nagetier> ja, die Ausgabe hilft nicht weiter
<mgolisch> ist auch nicht nach speicher sortiert..
<Pixelbyte> ich will nur aus ubuntu mehr ram raus kitzeln damit ich dem der vm zuweisen kann
<nagetier> Pixelbyte, dein Ubuntu benötigt afair keine 1GB
<Pixelbyte> ich habe aber nach shift-m sortiert
<nagetier> -dein
<mgolisch> mach mal shift+f dann auf mit pfeiltasten und dann s drücken und dann q
<mgolisch> auf mem
<Pixelbyte> bei top
<mgolisch> ja
<Pixelbyte> http://pastebin.com/x2HDXVWg
<nagetier> mgolisch, strg-m macht hier genau das gewünschte.. oder irre ich?
<mgolisch> hm das hilft auch nicht wirklich..
<mgolisch> :)
<Pixelbyte> dein Ubuntu benötigt afair keine 1GB bitte erleutere das, ist das ironisch?
<nagetier> ne, ein frisch aufgesetztes Ubuntu benötigt keine, oder knapp über 1GB
<Pixelbyte> ok ich werde jetzt noch mal neu starten und alles aus lassen aus irc client
<nagetier> sehr gut
<Pixelbyte> könnt ihr ein empfelen schreib gerade über browser
<nagetier> hexchat
<nagetier> aber das benötigt ein zwei einstellungen
<nagetier> Pixelbyte, den Browser kannst ruhig öffnen.. der wird es nicht sein, jedenfalls der < 300Tabs
<ppq> Pixelbyte, hexchat
<pixelbyte_> hallo
<pixelbyte_> restart
<pixelbyte> so da bin ich wieder
<nagetier> pixelbyte, free -m bitte
<pixelbyte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13381000/
<nagetier> hm..
<mgolisch> hast du irgendwas krasses installiert?
<pixelbyte> irc und cromium  mit 2taps offen
<nagetier> :)
<mgolisch> was hast du denn alles installiert? ausser libvirt/kvm?
<pixelbyte> hm vm, steam, PlayOnLinux, 
<pixelbyte> überlege gerade
<mgolisch> irgendwelche krassen kernel installiert?
<pixelbyte> nvidia treiber
<pixelbyte> da habe ich die finger weg gelassen
<pixelbyte> denke ich mal
<nagetier> pixelbyte, ist dir bekannt wie die Kernelbootzeile in Grub zu behandeln ist? .. setze dort ein 'text' ein, und boote das System somit im Textmode, dort dann wieder free ausführen und gucken ob sich das anders gibt
<pixelbyte> grub ein wenig verändert
<pixelbyte> ok restarte
<pixelbyte> ich habes leider nicht geschaft in text mode zu kommen
<pixelbyte> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<pixelbyte> und dort die default aus geklammert
<pixelbyte> dann unten text rein und weiter unten auf grubterminal console aber ich kommen immer wieder auf dem destop 
<pixelbyte> natürlich habe ich auch sudo update-grub
<pixelbyte> gemacht
<nagetier> pixelbyte, setzt in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= ein 'text' ein, entweder alleing oder hinter den vorhandenen.. ansonsten hattest das schon richtig gemacht
<nagetier> geht auch weniger umständlich, aber so ist schon ok
<pixelbyte> hatte wieder kein glück ich kommen nicht in den text mode 
<pixelbyte> ich habe mal im rescu mode shell auf gemacht
<pixelbyte> da stadt 6gb
<pixelbyte> stand*
<pixelbyte> nagetier: 
<nagetier> ja, ok ..das ist auch ok.. oder halt nicht, kA wo dein RAM hin ist
<nagetier> pixelbyte, ich persönlich bin da leider überfragt
<pixelbyte> noch mal neu installieren?
<nagetier> unschön, das musst du wissen
<pixelbyte> ich brauch halt mehr arbeitspeicher für die vm
<pixelbyte> was ist den bei dir wenn du neustartes an gb verbrauch
<nagetier> pixelbyte, in der Konsole keine 200MB
<nagetier> ansonsten in der GUI weit unter 1GB, nutze hier allerdings kein Unity, sondern Xfce
<pixelbyte> ich glaub ich kuck mir mal Xfce
<pixelbyte> das ist blödsin
<mgolisch> das muss an was anderem liegen
<nagetier> wenn du RAm einsparen willst wäre das eine gute Option, würde ich auch vorschlagen.. du kannst ja auch beides parallel nutzen
<nagetier> mgolisch, sehe ich auch so
<nagetier> pixelbyte, könntest mal deine Kernelbootzeile posten.. sende mal ein dmesg
<pixelbyte> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13382510/
<nagetier> pixelbyte, ich bin da raus, komme nicht weiter.. musst du wissen, wenn dir in den nächsten Minuten keiner helfen kann, könntest später nochmal fragen, wenn hier mehr los ist, oder halt bis dahin nochmal installieren
<pixelbyte> ok danke dir nagetier
<nagetier> ne, nicht dafür
<nagetier> bin selber gespannt was da los ist.. berichte dann bitte mal
<nagetier> es wird sich jedenfalls lösen, so oder so ;)
<pixelbyte> warte mal nagetier
<pixelbyte> habe mal system überwachung auf gemacht
<nagetier> ja
<pixelbyte> das kommt hin mit 1gb
<pixelbyte> was offen ist
<nagetier> free ist eigentlich schon sehr aussagekräftig, und das sich deine vm weigert zu starten, wenn du mehr als 6GB verwendest.. das ist so nicht ok
<pixelbyte> wie musste df -h eigenlich aussehen
<nagetier> das ist von system zu system unterschiedlich.. aber das was wir da sahen, war imo schon richtig
<pixelbyte> also im mom sind 6gb ram lost im space xD
<nagetier> ja, warum auch immer.. ist mir so auch noch nicht untergekommen.. oder dem kernel wird halt zusätzlich speicher mitgegeben, was sich ggf. aus der Kernelzeile hätte zeigen können
<pixelbyte> das ja schlimmer wie bei windows xD
<nagetier> nene
<nagetier> schlimmer als unter windows ist nichts
<pixelbyte> ja weil du dort nichts machen kannst
<pixelbyte> o/ mgolisch
<pixelbyte> o/ mrkramps
<pixelbyte> das sind 6gb eine ramdisk
<nagetier> ich bin auch weg, gute Nacht
<pixelbyte> gut nacht
<helrett> test
<dreamon> Verwende Xubuntu. Gibt es dort einen richtigen Ruhezustand? Es wird nur Bereitschaft, Herrunterfahren, Neustart angezeigt. 
<leszek> dreamon: meines Wissens ist der "Ruhezustand" also Standby to Disk standardmäßig wegen UEFI Secure Boot deaktiviert
<dreamon> leszek, Oh.. ist das nur bei xubuntu so? 
<leszek> soweit ich weiß ist das überall so
<leszek> man kann das aber sicherlich irgendwie wieder aktivieren. Ich hab nur auf Anhieb keinen plan wo. 
<martin05112015> servus
<martin05112015> kann mir mal jemand helfen habe irgendwie ein Problem mit meinen grafikkartentreiber unter ubuntu also installiert sind sie aber habe immer so ein schlieren im bild zb beim fenster verschieben
<bekks> kannstdumalbitteInterpunktionverwendendaskannmansonstsosauschwerlesendanke
<martin05112015> sry
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Welches Ubuntu? Welche Grafikarte? Welcher Treiber?
<jokrebel> ach ... und welche Desktop-Oberfläche?
<martin05112015> also Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia 540m. Treiber sind die 352.63
<martin05112015> habe Ubuntu 14.04.3
<martin05112015> habe schon mehrere Treiber ausprobiert, überall das selbe Problem.
<bekks> Welche Treiber, wie installiert?
<martin05112015> bei zusätzliche Treiber 
<martin05112015> sry akku war leer ^^
<martin05112015> vom laptop 
<martin05112015> hat da jemand eine Lösung für mich ??
<dadrc> aufladen soll helfen *hust*
<martin05112015> haha 
<bekks> martin05112015: Das hier kannst du mal probieren: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1278012/comments/12
<martin05112015> ne ich meinte jetzt wegen mein Problem mit den Grafiktreibern 
<martin05112015> Bei mir fehlt der -bs
<bekks> Natürlich.
<bekks> Deswegen sagt der Kommentar ja auch, man möge ihn hinzufügen und gucken ob das Problem damit behoben wird.
<martin05112015> ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das einfügen muss. Bin neu bei Ubuntu 
<bekks> Mit einem Texteditor :)
<martin05112015> achso 
<bekks> Naja, du hast doch in die Datei reingeguckt :)
<martin05112015> ja bin ja im Terminal 
<bekks> Macht nichts.
<bekks> Auch da gibt ed Editoren.
<martin05112015> ok
<dadrc> Wobei ed eher nichts für Anfänger ist. nano ist wahrscheinlich am einfachsten
<martin05112015> wie kriege ich die Datei über das Terminal editiert ?? kriege es nicht hin. Habe gksudo installiert 
<martin05112015> nano ??
<bekks> sudo nano
<martin05112015> ok
<martin05112015> habe ich aber wie komme ich zu der Datei??
<bekks> Naja, wie hst du denn reingeguckt?
<jokrebel> sudo nano /pfad/zur/datei
<bekks> Wenn du nicht mal weisst wo sie ist?
<martin05112015> habe ich aber da steht dann nichts im nano drin 
<bekks> Dann hast du das nicht.
<bekks> Also, in welche datei hast du vorhin reingeguckt?
<martin05112015> sudo nano cat /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf
<martin05112015> das habe ich im Terminal eingegeben.
<bekks> sudo nano, nicht sudo nano cat
<martin05112015> ohh
<martin05112015> mein Fehler
<martin05112015> habe ich 
<martin05112015> wie Speicher ich das jetzt ??
<bekks> So wie das am unteren Bildschirmrand steht.
<ppq> steht unten: STRG+O
<martin05112015> da steht ^0
<ppq> joa, das steht für strg+O
<ppq> O, nicht null.
<ppq> muss kein großes O sein, kleines geht auch.
<martin05112015> ok habe ich 
<martin05112015> merke nichts oder muss ich mich Abmelden 
<martin05112015> ??
<bekks> Du musst neustarten.
<martin05112015> ok 
<ppq> bei änderungen an X muss man prinzipiell X neu starten, dafür reicht es auch, den DM neu zu starten: sudo restart lightdm
<ppq> *schulterzuck*
<martin05112015> hat nicht Funktioniert 
<martin05112015> das Schlieren ist immer noch da.
<bekks> martin05112015: mach doch mal dies hier: cat /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> Und gib uns dann die URL.
<martin05112015> oki
<leszek> gibts einen automatischen kernel säubern dienst irgendwo für ubuntu ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Aber es gibt purge-old-kernels aus dem Paket bikeshed.
<maredebianum1>  leszek: dist-upgrade oder apt-get autoremove oder was meinst du mit aufräumen?
<leszek> jo ok das kenne ich auch. Ist aber für meinen Anwendungsfall bisschen blöd
<bekks> leszek: Welchen Anwendungsfall hast du denn, dass du kein cron benutzen kannst?
<leszek> maredebianum1: alte kernel löschen. Wenn /boot volläuft auf einem verschlüsselten System will der updater nicht mehr 
<martin05112015> http://pastebin.com/tbpW42SG
<leszek> Problem ist, das ich nicht vor der Kiste sitzt, sondern jemand der keine Ahnung davon hat
<bekks> martin05112015: Das ist keine termbin URL :P
<martin05112015> schlimm ??
<bekks> leszek: Dann nimm purge-old-kernels und cron.
<maredebianum1> leszek: jo, kommt mir bekannt vor, vor allem von der server variante. konnte da ab und an 5G alte Kernel wegräumen aus /
<leszek> bekks: purge-old-kernels braucht root ? Hmm... 
<bekks> martin05112015: Ja, weil du nicht das eingetippt hast was man Dir gesagt hat.
<martin05112015> mhh
<bekks> leszek: root hat eine crontab. Und apt-get braucht auch root.
<martin05112015> sry
<martin05112015> http://termbin.com/svgr
<leszek> ja ja. Ich überlege nur wie ich das am besten in eine distro haue. contab.d gibts doch als ordner ?
<martin05112015> so besser 
<martin05112015> ?
<bekks> martin05112015: Ja. :)
<bekks> leszek: sudo crontab -e :)
<martin05112015> ja ich bin Lernfähig ^
<bekks> leszek: Oder /etc/cron.weekly/
<leszek> bekks: naja cron wäre beinahe perfekt. Wenn jetzt gerade der purge läuft und der rechner aber heruntergefahren werden soll wird der cronjob einfach gekillt und du hast nen kaputtes dpkg
<leszek> deshalb wäre es als systemd dienst schon besster
<leszek> *besser
<bekks> leszek: Dann setz anacron ein, und mach das direkt nach dem Hochfahren.
<ppq> wenn man eh einen einfachen befehl dafür hat, würd ichs ja weiterhin manuell machen... wie updates auch
<martin05112015> und was kannst du jetzt der datei entnehmen ??
<bekks> martin05112015: Dass du sie richtig editiert hast.
<martin05112015> gibt es eigentlich für ubuntu so etwas wie bei windows sowas wie team-viewer ??
<bekks> Es gibt sogar Teamviewer unter Linux.
<martin05112015> ohhh 
<leszek> martin05112015: vnc ? Ansonsten nimm Teamviewer
<bekks> Aber das verwendet niemand den ich kenne.
<martin05112015> cool
<bekks> Unter Linux benutzt man üblicherweise SSH um auf andere Rechner zuzugreifen.
<martin05112015> ssh ??
<bekks> Ja, SSH.
<martin05112015> was ist das 
<bekks> martin05112015: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<martin05112015> danke
<martin05112015> und wieso benutzt keiner team viewer ??
<bekks> Weil jeder SSH benutzt.
<martin05112015> ok
<maredebianum1> bekks: wie geht das mit purge-old-kernels genau? 
<bekks> maredebianum1: sudo apt-get install bikeshed; sudo purge-old-kernels;
<martin05112015> und mit meiner Datei alles ok ??
<bekks> martin05112015: Ja, sagte ich ja bereits.
<martin05112015> ohh
<martin05112015> und woran hängt das jetzt ?? 
<martin05112015> das schlieren ??
<martin05112015> das nervt
<ppq> martin05112015, ich habe den anfang nicht mitbekommen. du hast ne nvidia, nutzt den proprietären treiber und hast tearing?
<martin05112015> ja
<ppq> martin05112015, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<ppq> sowas?
<martin05112015> mom
<martin05112015> richtig
<ppq> martin05112015, pack mal die ausgabe von "xrandr" in einen pastebin
<martin05112015> oki
<martin05112015> http://pastebin.com/Q9kAUFX4
<maredebianum1> bekks: in bikeshed ist das nicht drin.... ach doch, aber nicht unter 12.04. Und das hat ja ne Menge dependencies
<ppq> martin05112015, und das problem tritt beim normalen notebook display auf?
<martin05112015> jop
<ppq> martin05112015, führ mal dies aus und teste es (ohne neustart!) direkt nochmal, mit nem tearing test video:        nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="LVDS1: nvidia-auto-select { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<bekks> maredebianum1: Richtig, unter 12.04 gibt es das nicht.
<ppq> martin05112015, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceX18O9pvLs
<maredebianum1> bekks: schade, finde ich ja praktisch. Also doch händisch aufräumen...
<bekks> maredebianum1: Oder mal auf 14.04 updaten.
<maredebianum1> bekks: 14.04 ist unter vmware esx nicht offiziell unterstützt (funktioniert trotzdem ;)
<bekks> What?
<maredebianum1> bekks: ja das dauert immer ein paar Jahre, bis da mal was offiziell unterstützt ist...
<bekks> maredebianum1: Bullshit.
<bekks> Schau Dir http://www.vmware.com/resources/compatibility/search.php?deviceCategory=software an
<bekks> Das ist völlig offiziell unterstützt.
<bekks> Es sei denn, du hast einen steinalten ESX da.
<martin05112015> wie mache ich das was du mir geschrieben hast ppq??
<ppq> martin05112015, führ den befehl aus, der mit nvidia-settings beginnt
<martin05112015> ok
<maredebianum1> bekks: möglich, ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich geschaut habe, und da war es bereits alt.
<ppq> martin05112015, danach spielst du das tearing test video im vollbild ab und schaust ob das problem noch besteht
<bekks> maredebianum1: Dann solltest du wohl mal dein ESX updaten. :P
<martin05112015> habe ich 
<martin05112015> und wenn ich das Video abspiele ist immer noch tearing vorhanden
<maredebianum1> bekks: das ist leider nicht meins, habe da nur VMs
<ppq> martin05112015, ist nach dem ausführen des befehls der bildschirm kurz schwarz geworden?
<martin05112015> ne
<martin05112015> sollte er ??
<ppq> ja
<martin05112015> ist nichts passiert 
<martin05112015> und nun ??
<martin05112015> ???
<ppq> ich teste mal kurz was, brb
<martin05112015> oki 
<martin05112015> ppq sollen wir ssh benutzen ??
<jokrebel> wer ist wir? "Euer Majestät"?
<jokrebel> *duck*
<ppq> martin05112015, speicher folgendes als neue datei            /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf         ab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13395237/
<martin05112015> wie geht das ?? sry
<ppq> sudo nano /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf
<martin05112015> ok
<ppq> text einfügen mit strg+shift+v
<ppq> speichern mit strg+o
<martin05112015> habe ich da steht 0 zeilen geschrieben 
<martin05112015> text vergessen ^^
<martin05112015> oweia
<martin05112015> ^^
<ppq> *kopfschüttel*
<martin05112015> habe ich 
<martin05112015> sry nicht viel geschlafen die letzten tage 
<ppq> wenn du das fertig hast: alt+F2 drücken, nvidia-settings eingeben, enter. dann unter openGL settings den haken bei "sync to vblank" setzen
<martin05112015> habe ich 
<ppq> dann nvidia-settings beenden und mit folgendem befehl X neu starten:      sudo service lightdm restart
<ppq> dann nochmal das tearing test video laufen lassen
<martin05112015> immer noch da das tearing
<martin05112015> also ich habe x neugestartet, das problem oben links war immer ein blinkender strich, und da ging nichts also ist nichts passiert
<martin05112015> dann habe ich strg+alt+entf gedrückt dann hat er einen pc neustart gemacht 
<martin05112015> ppq ssh benutzen ??
<martin05112015> noch da ppq ???
<ppq> ich bin noch da
<ppq> aber wenn das nix gebracht hat, weiß ich auch nicht weiter
<ppq> bei mir haben alle drei maßnahmen sogar einzeln geholfen gegen das tearing
<martin05112015> mist 
<martin05112015> woran liegt denn das ??
<martin05112015> welche treiber verwendest du denn ??
<ppq> nvidia-352
<olli_> hallo! Meine 14.04 will seit gestern nicht mehr ins Internet. Gnome -> Systemeinstellungen -> Netzwerk -> "Die Netzwerkdienste des Systems sind mit dieser Version nicht kompatibel"
<olli_> In der Taskleiste ist das Netzwerksymbol verschwunden
<maredebianum1> olli_: nm-applet von terminal starten
<jokrebel> olli_: Was tatest Du vorher?
<maredebianum2> olli_: das "Netzwerk" was du nanntest, kannte ich noch gar nicht - und gleich erst mal die Verbindung verk(l)ickt
<olli_> jokrebel, nichts. Ich war per Fernzugriff / x2go auf der Kiste, auf einmal war die Verbdindung weg
<MrFastDie> Moin, kennt hier jemand ein gutes Python Buch?
<olli_> maredebianum2, konsole -> sudo NetworkManager?  --> "Die Anwendung NetworkManager ist momentan nicht installiert"
<maredebianum2> olli_: sudo service network-manager restart
<martin05112015> ppq und du hast echt keinen Tipp mehr wegen des Tearings ??
<maredebianum2> olli_: falls du den neustarten willst, das applet ist als user nm-applet
<olli_> maredebianum2, und die Meldung, es sei nicht installiert?
<jokrebel> olli_: Und hattest DU vorher den NetworkManager installiert und in Benutzung? (wie es ein Standard-Desktop-Ubuntu normalerweise hat)
<jokrebel> olli_: Dann würd ich mal in den apt-Logs schauen. Weil von selber "verschwindet" sowas normal nicht.
<olli_> jokrebel, ganz ehrlich, ich habe nie darauf geachtet, wie das DIng heißt. Einfach in der Taskleiste auf das Standard-Symbol für die Verbindungen geklickt, eingerichtet, fertig.
<maredebianum2> olli_: du wolltest ein Programm namens ... starten, das gibt es gar nicht
<olli_> maredebianum2, sorry
<martin05112015> vllt sonst jemand eine idee wieso ich so ein problem mit dem tearing habe ??
<olli_> maredebianum2, meinst du meinen Satz "Gnome -> Systemeinstellungen -> Netzwerk"?
<maredebianum2> olli_: jepp
<olli_> nm-applet
<olli_> sorry, falsche Tastatur :-)
<olli_> also, der network-manager ist nicht installiert. Wie kann ich das denn vorher gemacht haben?
<olli_> irgendwie bin ich ziemlich ratlos
<maredebianum2> olli_: weiß ich auch nicht, was/wie hast du denn installiert 
<olli_> aber warum schriebt die Kiste dann nach "sudo service network-manager restart" -> network-manager stop/waiting         und      network-manager start/running"
<tech9> guten morgen
<jokrebel> Hallo Frühaufsteher ;-)
<olli_> maredebianum2, ich bin mit dem Rechner sehr vieles am testen, aber ich kann mich wirklich nicht erinnern, am NetworkManager dran gewesen zu sein
<maredebianum2> olli_: vielleicht ist auch nur network-manager-gnome bei dir kaputt, da ist nm-applet drin. service ist ja wohl installiert und läuft
<bekks> olli_: Dann schau doch mal in die apt/dpkg logs, was du da alles gemacht hast?
<jokrebel> olli_: Nochmal - dann verschaff Dir Gewissheit in dem Du in den Logs nachschaust.
<tech9> hi jokrebel :p
<olli_> vielleicht sollte ich den einfach mal installieren, falls der tatsächlich futsch ist. Nur wie installiere ich den ohne Netzwerkverbidnung?
<bekks> olli_: In dem Du dein Netzwerk manuell konfigurierst.
<olli_> bekks, etc/network/interfaces ?
<bekks> Entweder da oder mit ifconfig
<bekks> Und vorher in die Logs gucken, was du da alles gemacht hast.
<maredebianum2> olli_: Netzwerk via interfaces ist gut, ansonsten brauchst du die einzelnen deb-Pakete, aber schau doch erstmal was alles installiert ist.
<olli_> ok, dann muss ich jetzt erstmal zu google 
<bekks> olli_: Was willst du denn bei Google?
<bekks> Da findest du auch nicht deine Logs.
<olli_> bekks, das sage ich nicht, sonst wird zu laut gelacht :-)
<olli_> ok, bin jetzt mal ganz simpel in der dpkg.log und habe das Gefühl, ich war gestern irgendwie ... nicht so ganz bei der Sache.
<olli_> ... "remove network-manager-gnome..."
<olli_> ich weiß, ich war im "Ubuntu Software Center". Aber _eigentlich_ nicht,um den nm zu deinstallieren. Vielleicht habe ich in einem Moment geistiger Umnachtung ...
<olli_> was bedeutet "... half-installed network-manager-gnome..."? Der ist halb-installiert?
<olli_> oh, und dann gibt es da nocht ".... remove network-manager:amd64 ..."
<olli_> alter Schwede
<bekks> Ja, den hast du wohl deinstalliert gestern.
<olli_> dabei trinke ich gar keinen Alkohol
<bekks> Man braucht keinen Alkohol um en zu deinstallieren.
<olli_> bei den Möglichkeitn : Blödheit, Unwissenheit, Trunkenheit, ..." habe ich mich für letzteres entschieden ;-)
<jokrebel> Man kann auch ohne Alkohol deinstallieren? Oh, das war mir neu ;-)
<olli_> jokrebel, ;-)
<martin05112015> das kann doch nicht sein das ich dieses doofe tearing nicht weg kriege 
<martin05112015> hat da niemand mehr eine Lösung für mich ??
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Dass Du den passenden Treiber für Deine Grafikkarte benutzt hast Du schon abgekärt?
<martin05112015> ja habe mehrere ausprobiertt 
<martin05112015> über zusätzliche treiber 
<jokrebel> Hm ... und auch schon mal gegoogled ob nicht vielleicht andere mit der selben Grafikkarte ähnliche Probleme haben (idealerweise hatten und die Lösung in dem Thread mit enthalten ist)?
<martin05112015> also ich bin schon am googlen
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Welches Ubuntu? Welche Desktopoberfläche? Welche Grafikkarte? Welchen Treiber? nutzt Du wo das Problem auftritt.
<martin05112015> ubuntu 14.04.3, gnome 2, nvidia 540m treiber 352.63
<jokrebel> nvidia 540m? Hörte ich nie. Was sagt lspci/lsusb dazu?
<martin05112015> ich habe eine nvidia 540m im laptop
 * jokrebel wiederholt sich ja nur ungern, aber "Was sagt lspci/lsusb dazu?"
<martin05112015> lspci http://pastebin.com/QTzze4Sd
<martin05112015> lsusb http://pastebin.com/sS4GnctK
<jokrebel> ohje . das ließt sich als wär das so ein Hybrid-Dingens
<smeexs> hast du das schon gesehen , geht zwar um arch aber vielleicht bringts dich auf die richtige spur http://bit.ly/1MtYU7x
<martin05112015> ja habe so eine hybrid mist 
<martin05112015> gibt es da nicht irgendwas mit bumblebee oder so ??
<smeexs> punkt ""Avoid tearing with GeForce 500/600/700/900 series cards""
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Und es ist sicher gestellt, dass Du den Nvidia-teil nutzt und auch mit dem dazu passenden Treiber?
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Und wie ist das Tearing-Verhalten mit der Intel-Grafik?
<martin05112015> ja über nvidia x server settings kann ich ja zwischen der intel und der nvidia wechseln die nvidia ist aktiviert und treiber sind die neusten
<martin05112015> genau das gleiche
<martin05112015> das ist ja das komische 
<jokrebel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237215 vielleicht?
<martin05112015> ja da war ich gerade auch auf der seite
<martin05112015> soll ich das über prime machen  oder wie soll ich das verstehen ??
<martin05112015> bin nicht sooo gut in englisch 
<jokrebel> #2 mit dem Hinweis auf Bumblebee behauptet damit das tearing in den griff bekommen zu haben. Also angeführte Link http://askubuntu.com/questions/452556/how-to-set-up-nvidia-optimus-bumblebee-in-14-04 hat diesem User angeblich geholfen.
<martin05112015> ok dann werde ich das wohl mal ausprobieren 
<jokrebel> allerdings kann ich persönlich zum Thema Bumblebee absolut nichts beitragen mangels eigener Erfahrung.
<martin05112015> ok trotzdem danke ich wahge mich mal drann mehr als die x server conf zerschießen kann ich ja auch nicht muhahaha
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Es gibt auch einen deutschen Wikieintrag zu dem Thema https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<maredebianum2> martin05112015: erinnert ihr diesen Bug? LOL https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned/commit/047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac
<sash_> 404
<olli_> Jungs, danke erstmal, hab mein WLAN zum laufen bekommen, händisch in der network interfaces. Werde nun schauen, wie ich das alles wieder umstelle auf network-manager
<olli_> so, mein Problem geht doch noch weiter: da ich gnome eigentlich nicht nutze, wollte ich nun WICD fürs Netzwerk nehmen. Bei der Installation fror das "Ubuntu-Software-Center" ein, d.h. das Fenster wurde grau, nichts ging mehr. Musste rebooten. Nun startet da kein wicd, aber es ist lt. Software-Center installiert. Deinstallieren lässt es sich auch nicht. Und alternativ doch wieder den gnome Network-Manager installieren geht auch nicht, dafü
<olli_> r muss erst wicd runter.
<dadrc> was sagt `sudo apt-get remove wicd`?
<dadrc> (bitte als pastebin)
<bekks> olli_: Du musst Dich halt entscheiden ob du wicd oder nm haben willst.
<olli_> bekks, ich schrieb doch, dass ich bei diesem "kleinen Neuanfang" wicd anschauen wollte
<bekks> Das habe ich durchaus gelesen.
<olli_> daran erkenst du doch meine aktuelle Entscheidung
<olli_> Habe Deine Frage daher jetzt nicht verstanden
<olli_> Meine aktuelle Entscheidung war pro-wicd
<olli_> ob sie es nach dem Anschauen desselbigen auch noch so wäre, weiß ich natürlich nicht.
<bekks> Ich habe keine Frage gestellt, sondern nur bezüglich der gesamten PRoblematik von heute mittag und dann deiner wicd-Entscheidung einen Hinweis gegebene.
<olli_> bekks, ja, das habe ich verstanden. Ich hatte es jedoch zuvor bereits begründet.
<olli_> Ist aber jetzt auch nicht so wichtig, oder? Du hast ja Recht, und ich meinte das gleiche.
<olli_> beides zusammen geht natürlich nicht
<woti94> Was kann ich denn hier erfahren oder anstellen?
<mrkramps> woti94, du darfst hier fragen stellen
<mrkramps> oder fragen anderer beantworten
<mrkramps> im komntest des betriebssystems ubuntu linux
<mrkramps> --komntest ++kontext
<jokrebel> und "anstellen" besser nichts. Außer Dich selbst mit Deiner Frage, falls hier mal die hölle los sein sollte.
<woti94> Ja, da versuche ich demnächst (bei Problem) eine Frage zu stellen. Ich habe Ubuntu 15.10 mit Lubuntu - Desktop.
<olli_> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13398901/
<olli_> Problem mit Abhängigkeiten
<mrkramps> olli_, und was steht da?
<dadrc> install != remove
<mrkramps> so zum Thema „Korrigieren“
<bekks> Nunja, die Lösung steht dort ja auch schon. Könnte man ja mal lesen.
<jokrebel> olli_ [HINT] steht da sogar 2 mal. Zeile 4 und Zeile 7.
<schnuppi> Bin ich jetzt für immer gebannt in #ubuntu-de-offtopic? :-(
<jokrebel> schnuppi: Wird hier nicht diskutiert werden. Hier ist der Supportkanal.
<jokrebel> im Topic findet sich ein Link zu den Kanalregeln. Dort steht auch näheres zum Thema Ban.
<olli_> ach so, hatte ich vergessen einzufügen, sudo apt-get -f install hatte ich natürlich danach auch schon gemacht. Kommt gleich
<jokrebel> olli_: Versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get install wicd*" mit Stern hinten dran
<olli_> jokrebel, bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/13399843/
<mekeor> hallo freunde. ist es eig umständlich/schwierig/anstrengend/kompliziert von einer (non-LTS) ubuntu-version auf die nächste (non-LTS) zu upgraden? ~ was sind eure erfahrungen? :)
<bekks> mekeor: Installier neu, ist schneller und einfacher.
<mekeor> bekks: also alle 6 monate neu installieren? das ist doch übelst anstrengend -.-"
 * mekeor mag eig rolling-releases aber muss/will aufgrund von treiber-sachen (natürlich gehts um nvidia) whrs auf ubuntu umsteigen
<jokrebel> mekeor: Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit do-release-upgade. Sowohl bei Rechner mit, als auch ohne LTS.
<bekks> mekeor: Die aktuellen LTS haben 5 Jahre Support.
<bekks> Und von einem LTS auf das nächste zu aktualisieren ist was anderes als alle sechs Monate komplett zu aktualisieren.
<mekeor> jokrebel: das klingt schön. :)
<mekeor> bekks: ja, ich will aber nicht die LTS-version nutzen. :P deshalb redete ich auch von non-LTS version ;)
<jokrebel> mekeor: Wobei ich bei Produktiv-Rechnern schon auf LTS setze. 
<jokrebel> mekeor: Warum musst Du ubuntu nutzen obwohl Du viel lieber rolling-release hättest?
<olli_> jokrebel, nach sudo apt-get install wicd* hat die Kiste elendig lange und viel geladen/installiert, um dann mit der Meldung "Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: wicd-gtk..." abzuschließen
<mekeor> jokrebel: ich muss es whrs nicht, aber meiner bislang nur oberflächlichen recherche nach hat ubuntu die beste und unkomplizierteste unterstützung für meine grafikkarte (nvidia geforce gtx 960m).
<mekeor> jokrebel: wieso benutzt du denn LTS auf deinen produktiv-rechnern? bzw denkst du es ist auch unproblematisch mit einer non-lts version auf seinem (einzigen) produktiv-rechner? :D
<olli_> Und Versuche, wicd zu deinstallieren, scheitern weiterhin
<stevieh> klar ist non lts auch für produktiv rechner okay. Ob ich es auf meine Server machen würde ist ne andere Sache, aber meine Laptops fahre ich seit ca. 2003 mit non lts 
<mekeor> stevieh: und wie upgradest du sie auf die aktuelle non-lts? mit do-release-upgrade oder mit manueller neu-installation?
<olli_> so, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Da steht wohl eine Neuinstallation an.
<olli_> oder hat noch irgend jemand eine Idee?
<bekks> mekeor: LTS auf einem Produktivrechner, eben um NICHT alle sechs Monaten updaten zu müssen.
<jokrebel> olli_: Hast Du denn jetzt wieder Internet oder nicht?
<bekks>  olli_ wicd runterwerfen, nm verwenden.
<olli_> jokrebel, ja, per festen Eintrag für wlan0 in der /etc/network/interfaces. Da es ein Notebook ist und ich das an unterschiedlichen Orten nutze, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich damit jetzt glücklich werde wenn ich immer alles in der Konsole anpassen muss. Vermutlich nicht.
<jokrebel> ach ich dachte er will es unbedingt installieren?
<olli_> bekks, ja, gescheitert
<jokrebel> olli_: Jetzt wird wohl ein "gescheitert ist keine brauchbare Fehlerbeschreibung/-Meldung" kommen ;-)
<mekeor> kann ich damit rechnen, dass diese installationsanleitung für meinen grafikkartentreiber für 14.04 auch auf 15.10 klappt?: http://goo.gl/Pfbsdk :)
<olli_> jokrebel, nm war bis gestern drauf, dann habe ich murks gemacht. Heute wlan0 händisch eingerichtet in der /etc/network/interfaces. Dann kam mir die grandiose...Idee, mal den wicd zu nehmen, wo doch gerade der nm eh runter ist, und ich gnome auch nicht nutze. Während der Installation von wicd über das ubuntu-Software-Center fror dieses ein, dann Reboot, und seit dem habe ich irgendwie ein halbes wicd, dass ich weder vollständig installier
<olli_> en noch deinstallieren kann. Und zurück auf nm kann ich somit auch nicht.
<stevieh> mekeor: non-lts meldet, wenn ein upgrade da ist und dann mach ich den - meist 2-3 monate später...
<olli_> Die entsprechenden Meldungen und Hinweise bei apt-get usw. hatten wir ja weiter oben alle durch
<jokrebel> mekeor: Möglicherweise würde es in 15.10 auch (schon) ohne irgendwelche PPAs klappen. Ich würd das jetzt nicht als die beste vorgehensweise ansehn.
<mekeor> jokrebel: cool. ähm, was würdest du nicht als die beste vorgehensweise ansehen?
<mekeor> jokrebel: die anleitung?
<jokrebel> mekeor: Ein Anleitung (und dann auch noch mit PPA) für die LTS-Version auf einem 15.10 auszuprobieren. (Falls in dem PPA überhaupt auch ein Paket für 15.10 drin wäre)
<jokrebel> olli_: apt purge wirc* klappt nicht?
<olli_> jokrebel, sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd*  ?
<jokrebel> vielleicht auch nur was ich schrieb (mit sudo davor)
<kirsten> hallo, ich möchte von Ubuntu 14.04 lts Mate auf 15.04 oder 15.10 updaten. Welche Vorgehensweise würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
<stevieh> mekeor: solche aktionen sind IMHO auch genau der Grund, non-lts zu nehmen
<jokrebel> kirsten: Ein non-LTS-Distributionsupgrade ist so nicht direkt möglich
<kirsten> hm, schade. also aufn usb stick und dann alles neu..
<jokrebel> kirsten: Würde deshalb empfehlen, auf 16.04.1 zu warten.
<stevieh> kirsten: auf 14.10, dann auf 15.04 und gut, oder - wenn nicht viel passiert ist - home retten und neu machen
<kirsten> ich dachte Ein non-LTS-Distributionsupgrade ist so nicht direkt möglich
<jokrebel> kirsten: Wenn Du unbedingt LTS den Rücken kehren willst müsstest Du erst auf 14.10 hochziehn um dann über 15.04 nach 15.10 kommen zu können.
<stevieh> so ist das
<kirsten> ok, ich glaube ich warte auf 16.04
<jokrebel> das (direkte) Upgrade von 14.04 auf 15.04 wird wieder möglich sein
<jokrebel> sorry 16.04
<stevieh> 18.04
<stevieh> ach, egal, grand hand.
<kirsten> ok, danke!
<mekeor> jokrebel, stevieh, was würdet ihr mir mit meiner grafikkarte also empfehlen? erst mal einfach 15.10 installieren?
<stevieh> mekeor: ja
<olymbus> hallo zusamen 
<stevieh> und wenn dich die 6 monatige updaterei nervt, hörst du nach 16.04 damit auf.
<mekeor> stevieh: alles klar, danke <3
<mekeor> olymbus: hallo (:
<stevieh> eine non-lts ist keine Beta sondern einfach nur kein LTS. Thats all
<olli_> jokrebel, sudo apt purge wirc*   gibt eine MENGE aus. Was genau macht der Befehl in diesem Fall?
<olli_> Ich weiß nur, dass es ähnlich wie remove agiert, aber "irgendwie mehr" macht
<dasjoe> "purge" entfernt Pakete und deren Konfigurationsdateien, "remove" nur die Pakete
<olli_> ah, DAS war Klartext, danke Dir
<olli_> Und warum stehen bei sudo apt purge wirc* in einer langen Liste haufenweise Daten, bei denen ich absolut keinen Zusammenhang zu wirc erkennen kann?
<olli_> für mich sieht das so aus, als würde der mir das halbe System löschen. 276 MB plattenplatz wären danach frei. Finde ich ein bisschen viel für so ein kleines Teil.
<jokrebel> na dann must halt händisch alles einzeln purgen was einer nm-installation quer liegt.
<jokrebel> Wir können, ohne es gesehen zu haben, nicht beurteilen, ob da tatsächlich zu viel runtergelöscht wird.
<jokrebel> olli_: 
<olli_> jokrebel, ok, danke. 
<olli_> Ich lasse es bleiben. Ich teste die Kiste gleich am LAN dort, wo ich ihn überwiegend bzw. kommende Woche benötige. Wenn ich da jetzt was zerschieße, ist mein Sonntag auch noch im A*sch, so wie der Tag heute
<jokrebel> olli_: Dachtest Du nicht grade noch über eine Neuinstalltion nach? (Backup vorausgesetzt) was soll noch schlimmer werden?
<olli_> jokrebel, ich meeine den Zeitpunkt. Momentan benötige ich die Kiste. Dann gehe ich das (purge, Neuinstall o.ä.) lieber erst an, wenn ich den Rechner nicht benötige
<olli_> Meine Kinder hatten heute schon nichts von mir, da muss ich nicht auch noch den Sonntag vorm Rechner sitzen
<jokrebel> sehr löblich ;-)
<bekks> "Momentan benötige ich die Kiste" und "ich teste sehr viel" sind niht miteinander vereinbar. :)
<jokrebel> wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken, dass Du vor der Neuinstallation doch theoretisch jedweden Rettungsversuch gefahrlos probieren kannst. Neu installieren kannst dann immer noch, wenn es nicht klappt. 
<olli_> jokrebel, stimmt
<olli_> bekks, ich verstehe den scheinbaren Widerspruch. Man könnte es so sagen: die vielen Tests haben in dieser Woche genau das ergeben, was ich benötige, um genau das auf einem Produktivsystem umzusetzen. Für die Doku und den zugriff auf dasselbige (x2go / nomachine) erleichtert mir dieses (Test-)Laptop aber einiges
<olli_> vorübergehend
<olli_> das Gebastelte kann ich kommende Woche gut gebrauchen
<bekks> NA wenn du meinst, dass es hilfreich ist ein System kaputt zu konfigurieren - viel Erfolg weiterhin :P
<olli_> bekks, ohne den letzten Schritt (wicd) natürlich :-)
<bekks> apt-get install x2go hätte wohl gereicht.
<olli_> bekks, ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe. Aber aus der Hüfte geschossene Sprüche finde ich daneben.
<bekks> Manchmal tut die Wahrheit halt weh. Wenn das Ziel war/ist, x2go zu nutzen, gab es damit auch keinen Grund sich einen halben Tag lang mit nm/wicd herumzuschlagen.
<olli_> bekks, was sollen diese Spüche?
<olli_> bekks, ich habe bereits seit 6 Jahren einen Terminalserver mit ThinClients usw am laufen
<bekks> Was genau nichts mit der heutigen Aktion zu tun hat, oder?
<olli_> ich habe nicht viel Ahnung, aber was soll so ein Spruch? Wenig Ahnung heißt nicht komplett bescheuert
<linuxr> hallo, was gibt es für möglichkeiten, nach einem kompletten systemabsturz die ursache herauszufinden?
<bekks> Niemand hat gesagt, dass du wenig Ahnung hast, oder bescheuert wärst. Wenn Du Dir diesen Schuh freiwilig anziehst, lassen wir diese Diskussion besser.
<bekks> linuxr: Logs lesen, zu finden unter /var/log/
<mgolisch> linuxr: das logfile lesen?
<linuxr> welche logfiles genau?
<olli_> Muss das wirklich sein? Nochmal: ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe. Aber Du greifst an. Immer wieder.
<bekks> linuxr: Die, die einen Zeitstempel um das Absturzdatum herum haben.
<olli_> Was soll das also? Man kann doch einfach antworten, ohne denjenigen ständig unfreundlich zu belehren.
<linuxr> da habe ich leider nichts gefunden bekks ... und das beunruhigt mich etwas
<bekks> linuxr: In welchen Logs hast du denn geguckt?
<linuxr> kern.log, dmesg
<linuxr> syslog
<bekks> linuxr: Und welche Logs haben noch Zeitstempel um den Absturzzeitpunkt herum oder jünger?
<linuxr> bekks, die neusten Einträge vor dem Absturzzeitpunkt liegen jeweils Stunden zurück
<bekks> linuxr: Zeig doch mal ein ls -lha /var/log/ und sag uns, wann der Absturz war.
<bekks> linuxr: Schmeiss das ls -lha in ein Pastebin bitte.
<olli_> bekks, nichts für ungut, trotzdem Danke
<linuxr> bekks, http://pastebin.com/14xN4qN1
<linuxr> crash war ca 20:55
<bekks> linuxr: Dann schieb doch mal dmesg, kern.log, pm-powersave.log, syslog und Xorg.0.log in pastebins.
<linuxr> das wären ja die aktuellen logs, nach dem reboot bekks ?
<bekks> linuxr: Das wären die Logs mit einem Zeitstempel um den Absturz und jünger.
<bekks> Die Logs, in denen Informationen zum Absturz zu finden sein können.
<linuxr> die hab' ich schon alle durchgesehen, da hats leider kein ereignis was auch nur in der Nähe der Absturzzeit wäre :/
<bekks> 1121 213316 < bekks> linuxr: Dann schieb doch mal dmesg, kern.log, pm-powersave.log, syslog und Xorg.0.log in pastebins.
<MorelPisum> Hallo Freunde. Ich versuche gerade Ubuntu 15.10 vom usb-stick auf meinem Laptop zu installieren, aber es ist gerade zum dritten mal abgestürzt, nämlich wegen dem nouveau Treiber.  Wie kann ich den (am besten schon vorm booten) deaktivieren?
<bekks> Woher weisst du dass der nouveau Treiber schuld ist?
<MorelPisum> bekks: Weil der Treiber beim booten mit Fehlermeldungen flood und fürs crashes mit meiner Grafikkarte (nvidia geforce gtx 960m) bekannt ist  und ich das gleiche Problem mit meiner aktuellen Debian Installation habe...
<bekks> Dann setz nouveau.blacklist=yes in deine Kernel Commandline beim Booten.
<MorelPisum> beş,
<MorelPisum> Beş,  cool, scheint zu funktionieren, danke :)
<MorelPisum> Bekks, doch nicht. Es ist wieder abgestürzt... ist es wichtig  an welcher Stelle  ich  den Blacklist Parameter setze?
<bekks> Solange das in der Kernel Command Line passiert, ist die Position egal.
<robert1> schönen Abend noch für euch, bis demnächst
<Anf> Guten Abend. Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich wollte Windows mit Ubuntu zusammen auf eine Festplatte installieren, leider hab ich auf die reihenfolge der installation nicht geachtet, und hab Ubuntu und dan Windows installiert. Jetzt hat Windows aber den Loader von Ubuntu überschrieben, und jetzt wird bei Booten nur Win7 gebootet, obwohl Ubuntu installiert ist. Wie kann ich von einer Live Ubuntu CD den Loader von Ubuntu wieder install
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur  << Anf 
<Anf> Super, vielen Dank
<kakashiAL> hallo, kann man mit ubuntu, mit dem ich über das wlan ins netz komme, ein hotspot erstellen
<kakashiAL> also gleichzeitig internet und hotspot haben
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-22
<pixelbyte> guten tag
<pixelbyte> wie kann ich ps ax den kompletten befehlspfade anzeigen lassen?
<pixelbyte> terminal ist zu klein
<krytarik> pixelbyte: "ps ax | less"
<pixelbyte> danke supi
<nagetier> kakashiAL, wenn deine Karte das kann, ja
<kakashiAL> ich habe ein thinkpad x230
<kakashiAL> weiß nicht ob er das supportet
<nagetier> kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen, müsste mich einlesen.. das ist aber deine Aufgabe. Hier wird beschrieben wie man vorzugehen hat - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Howto/Hotspot_auf_PC_einrichten,
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Howto/Hotspot_auf_PC_einrichten
<nagetier> pixelbyte, und, wie bist du vorgegangen, fehlt dir noch der RAM?
<pixelbyte> nagetier: ja aber ich könnten ihm 4 gb abringen aber der grossteils ist immer noch loss in ubuntu
<nagetier> pixelbyte, kann dir nur vorschlagen hier nochmal zu einer günstigeren Uhrzeit nachzufragen und den Fall zu schildern, wenn es dir das möglich ist..
<nagetier> -es
<pixelbyte> nagetier, das könnte ich nur morgen mittag oder früher Abend machen 
<nagetier> das wäre doch super
<pixelbyte> gut mache ich
<nagetier> pixelbyte, du sprachst gestern kurz vor deinem verschwinden von einer RAM-Disk.. was hat es damit auf sich?
<pixelbyte> die starte gleich bei booten
<pixelbyte> laut dmesg
<nagetier> hm.. und die ist es nicht, die dir den RAM saugt?
<pixelbyte> das weiss ich nicht
<nagetier> dmesg sollte dir eigentlich sagen wie groß die ist
<nagetier> da die aber nicht in df auftauscht, vermute ich die wird vom Kernel oder dem System verwendet.. und dürfte nur ein paar wenige MB groß sein.. glaube das ist ganz normal
<nagetier> -s
<pixelbyte> [    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x340c2000-0x36058fff]
<nagetier> ja, das ist ok so
<nagetier> [    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x34006000-0x35ffafff]- mein Eintrag
<pixelbyte> hm
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> zeigt df -h denn an das eines der tmpfs doll belegt ist? ansonsten ist es eher was anderes
<mgolisch> hast irgendwelche krassen kernel parameter gesetzt?
<pixelbyte> nein
<pixelbyte> nur grup, habe dort für virtualisierung das eingestellt mehr aber nicht
<pixelbyte> mgolisch:
<mgolisch> was haste das eingestellt?
<pixelbyte> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash amd_iommu=on vfio_iommu_type1.allow_unsafe_interrupts=1"
<pixelbyte> das wars
<mgolisch> hm
<nagetier> würde das System ja gerne mal im 'init 1' sein, nur ist mir derzeit nicht klar wie man das über systemd ermöglicht
<nagetier> s/sein/sehen/
<nagetier> auch systemd könnte man sich mal ansehen.. aber auch da bin ich raus, spontan kann ich das nicht 
 * nagetier waagerechte
<mgolisch> gute nacht
<user_noop> hallo, ich kann python nicht nutzen, bekomme Fehler! Hier die Ausgabe  am Terminal: http://pastebin.com/YTPKTuMs    kurz gesagt, "sudo apt-get install idle-python2.7" endet mit  "Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<user_noop>  idle-python2.7
<user_noop> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"  
<jokrebel> sudo apt-get -f install schon versucht?
<jokrebel> user_noop: 
<jokrebel> user_noop: In welchem Ubuntu ist das denn?
<jokrebel> na dann mach ich einstweilen wieder was anderes...
<gugaua> Hallo, auf meinen Ubuntu Server ist heute mein Speicher ausgegangen. Virtualbox hat meine VMs angehalten jedoch bekomme ich nun einen Fehler das die .vbox einen Fehler hat und wahrscheinlich von Hand repariert werden muss... kann mir jemadn helfen?
<user_noop> jokrebel: (x)ubuntu 15.10 nehme ich mal an
<jokrebel> user_noop: Wenn Du es nur annimmst dann überprüf es lieber und NoPaste uns ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a"
<user_noop> uname -a   : Linux user_noop 4.2.0-19-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 11 11:38:40 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<user_noop> No LSB modules are available.
<user_noop> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<user_noop> Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<user_noop> Release:	15.10
<user_noop> Codename:	wily
<gugaua> Bin ich mit meiner Frage hier eh richtig?
<jokrebel> user_noop: NoPasten ist _nicht_ direkt in den Kanal kippen :-/ 
<jokrebel> Und versuchtest Du schon was ich um 11:21 schrieb`user_noop
<user_noop> jokrebel, sorry, das hatte ich nicht verstanden, da ich in der ersten Frage schon past bin genommen hatte, dachte ich NoPaste heißt: no past bin
<jokrebel> gugaua: So halbwegs bestimmt
<user_noop> jokrebel, ja, apt-get -f install  hatte ich, da kommt der gleiche Fehler bei raus
<user_noop> jokrebel, und ein "dpkg --configure -a"  habe ich auch schon gemacht 
<jokrebel> user_noop: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade läuft fehlerfrei durch
<user_noop> das teste ich mal....
<user_noop> jokrebel, apt und nicht apt-get ja?
<jokrebel> und es steht auch kein nötiger Reboot mehr aus? Wie kommst Du überhaupt zu Kernel 4.2.0-19? Ich hab hier noch -18 und bin angeblich aktuell.
<jokrebel> user_noop: ja
<user_noop> jokrebel, wie der Name schon andeutet, kann ich dir nicht sagen wie ich zu der Version komme. Mache halt immer schön die Updates, wenn es angezeigt wird ;-)
<user_noop> jokrebel, full_upgrade endet ebenfalls im Fehler!
<jokrebel> user_noop: Na dann NoPaste mal die komplette Ein- und Ausgabe von "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<user_noop> ups, erst mal teil II
<user_noop> da wo der Fehler auftritt: http://pastebin.com/C44ZH2Fy
<user_noop> jokrebel, komplett ist das so: http://pastebin.com/spydu7mA aber der erste Teil macht keine Fehler....
<user_noop> jokrebel, wenn ich jetzt neu starte, kann ich dann hier einfach wieder so einloggen? Oder warte ich mit dem Neustart
<jokrebel> user_noop: Warum solltest Du nicht wieder hier joinen können? verstehe die Frage nicht.
<user_noop> jokrebel, ich lese zusätzlich noch was ich bei google so finden. hätte ich Dir sagen müssen, das ich eine 32bit maschine habe?
<locodir-user> IST DAS HIER AUF FREENODE?
<locodir-user> sorry caps
<jokrebel> locodir-user: ja
<locodir-user> ok danke ^^
<locodir-user> bin grad in der installation - is grad abgeschlossen muss neu starten.
<locodir-user> bye
<jokrebel> user_noop: Ist dieses idle-python2.7 Paket vielleicht aus einem Deiner PPAs? Hier lässt sich das jedenfalls Fehlerfrei installieren.
<jokrebel> user_noop: Nö - in dem Fall nicht. Hab hier auch nen 32bit(er)
<freakyy> so da bin ich wieder diesmal nach der installation
<freakyy> :)
<freakyy> gibt es nen gutes terminal das auch tabs unterstützt?
<freakyy> und, ich hab ne ati grafikkarte im laptop - läuft das schon so gut oder muss ich nach der installation noch was machen?
<freakyy> ich hab gerade windows runter geschmissen aus versehen noch die recovery partitions gelöscht naja, jetzt bleib ich wohl bei ubuntu ;D
<olymbus> das ist doch gut
<jokrebel> freakyy: Was hast Du denn installiert. Meist ist da bereits ein Terminal enthalten, welches auch mehrere Tabs verwalten kann.
<freakyy> ubuntu 15.10
<freakyy> oder sagt man 10.15?
<jokrebel> nö
<olymbus> eher 15.10
<Frickelpit> jahr.monat
<David1977> die Zahl nach der Versionsnummer bestimmt den Monat wann es veröffentlich wurde
<jokrebel> bei 15.10 sollte das gnome-terminal dabei sein welches TAB kann.
<freakyy> ok also, das standard terminal macht keien tabs
<freakyy> ah doch ;D
<freakyy> kann man einstellen danke ;D
<freakyy> ok also was ich ejtzt als erstes brauche is owncloud
<David1977> steht unterhhalb des  Terminals sowas wie: username:bash?
<freakyy> das installier ich mir jetzt mal
<freakyy> rechts ja
<freakyy> links nein
<freakyy> oberhalb
<freakyy> aber ihc habs schon danke
<freakyy> konnte man umstellen auf tabs
<David1977> Dann mach mal auf der linken seite einen Doppelklick. Da wo es nicht steht
<user_noop> jokrebel, also mal alle ppa abstellen? Teste ich mal
<jokrebel> user_noop: Vielleicht ist das Paket ja auch einfach nur schon kaputt heruntergeladen. Versuch es nochmal zu entfernen ("sudo apt purge <paketname>") und anschließend noch neu herunterladen und installieren.
<tessarakt3> ich habe Probleme mit dem grafischen Login
<freakyy> frage,gibt es einen ubuntu owncloud client?
<freakyy> der auch immer aufm aktuellen stand is?
<tessarakt3> SDDM startet, wenn ich mich dann einloggen will, wechselt er kurz in den Textmodus und dann kommt wieder der Login-Screen
<user_noop> jokrebel, danke, das teste ich mal. "apt purge" geht schon mal ohne fehler....
<user_noop> jokrebel, sudo apt-get install <paketname> hat allerdings den gleichen Fehler wie zuvor. (alle nicht Ubuntu Paketquellen sind abgeschaltet) hmmm?
<user_noop> jokrebel, der Fehler scheint ja aber auch bei der konfiguration zu sein? In  http://pastebin.com/C44ZH2Fy steht ja was von: idle-python2.7 (2.7.10-4ubuntu1) wird eingerichtet ... 
<jokrebel> user_noop: Wie hast Du denn die "nicht-ubuntu-Quellen abgeschalten"? Und hast Du danach auch ein "update" ausgeführt und die Pakete aus diesen Quellen entfernt?
<jokrebel> und wo du den -19er Kernel her hast wissen wir auch immer noch nicht.
 * jokrebel ist mal ne Zeit weg vom Rechner
<user_noop> jokrebel, ich habe mal synaptic angeworfen, und da kann ich alles einfach abhaken.... dann sowohl in synaptic als auch am termial paketquellen neu geladen....
<user_noop> ne, wo ich den -19er kernel her habe weiss ich nicht. (was auch immer das bedeuten mag ;-)
<tessarakt3> hmmm ...
<tessarakt3> habe jetzt kde-telepathy runtergeschmissen ... jetzt konfiguriert er einen Haufen Zeugs
<tessarakt3> vielleicht war das ja das Problem
<tessarakt3> nö, leider nicht
<tessarakt3> ach, das ist doch alles doof ...
<tessarakt3> da traut man sich echt nicht mehr, irgendwas zu upgraden ...
<freakyy> hi. benutzt hier jemand owncloud und weiss wie ich das owncloud in die taskbar kriege?
<freakyy> wie heisst nochmal der applauncher links in ubuntu?
<freakyy> ubiquity war der installer
<Frickelpit> unity
<ring0> freakyy, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC
<tessarakt3> hmm - gdm geht, als einziger Display-Manager ...
<freakyy> wie kann ich denn bitte im terminal copy& paste machen hier jetzt copy?
<David1977> shift+strg+v
<David1977> shift+strg+c für copy
<David1977> oder im Terminal rechtsclick für paste
<freakyy> David1977: geht das nicht einfacher? 
<freakyy> einfach wie im putty termianl markiern und shcon macht er copy?
<David1977> putty != shell terminal
<David1977> und ich finde es nicht kompliziert
<freakyy> es is mir zu viel arbeit ich habs jetzt auf strg+c bzw strg+v umgelegt
<freakyy> aber am liebsten hätte ich dass man urls im termian klicken kann aber naja
<freakyy> man kann ja ned alles ahben ;D
<jokrebel> freakyy: Man kann im Terminal markieren und dann ist es in der Ablage die Du per mittlerer Maustaste pasten kannst.
<Hootch> freakyy: was im terminal mit der maus markiert wird, ist bereits im puffer und kann mit rechter maustaste eingefügt werden. putty (windows denk ich) musst du enter für copy drücken und rechte maustaste für paste.
<Hootch> stimmt :) mittlere
<ring0> auch links im terminal klicken geht einwandfrei, einfach strg drücken und klicken…
<freakyy> oh ja es funktioniert wunderbar :D
<freakyy> strg+linksklick
<jokrebel> und mein terminal kann Urls erkennen die ich dann per rechtsklick "link öffnen" direkt im Browser ansehn kann.
<ring0> hauptsache unwissend rummeckern
<freakyy> Hootch: ich rede hier von dem terminal in ubuntu ... bei markieren wird das nicht in zwischenablage gestellt
<jokrebel> freakyy: Linux kennt mehrere Zwischenablagen ;-)
<freakyy> das ist schlecht wenns ind er flaschen is
<freakyy> naja mal rumprobiern - danke :D
<jokrebel> wie gesagt - Mittelklick pastet was vorher im Terminal markiert wurde...
<ring0> und strg + v fügt ein, was strg + c kopiert hat
<ring0> :)
<freakyy> ja das scheint nicht ganz zu funktioniern - bin hier in weechat und das kontrolliert wohl die maus klicks
<jokrebel> und anstatt "meckern und probieren" könnte man auch "lesen und verstehen" anwenden (hier die diversen Artikel im Ubuntuusers-Wiki) 
<freakyy> wie gesagt ich bin hier über ssh auf nem screen terminal in weechat
<freakyy> da funktioniert wohl nciht alles so wie ihrs grad beschrieben habt
<freakyy> da hilft mir auch die doku nicht weiter
<freakyy> da muss ich umstellen und so weiter
<freakyy> werd ich schon hinkriegen - danke
<jokrebel> freakyy: Alles ne Einstellungssache ;-) Auch mit nem Terminal das über ssh/byobu/mosh/tmux zu weechat verbunden ist geht das ;-)
<freakyy> also wenn ich mittlere maustaste klicke wird der cursor da hin verschoben wo ich hinklicke
<jokrebel> freakyy: Da können sich dann schon die ein oder anderen Einstellungen gegenseitig in die Quere kommen. Da kann aber das Terminal nichts dafür. Und Ubuntu schon gleich gar nicht.
<p01nt3r> guten tag. ist es möglich, cpu-temperaturen auszulesen, ohne irgendwas zu installieren?
<p01nt3r> das minimalste, was ich bisher fand, war lm-sensors (aber eben auch wieder per installation).
<dadrc> cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
<dadrc> wenn die richtigen kernelmodule geladen sind
<p01nt3r> dadrc welche da wären?
<dadrc> kommt auf die CPU an, meistens passiert das sowieso
<dadrc> eventuell noch coretemp, weiß ich spontan nicht
<p01nt3r> dadrc: hier bei einem amd x2 6000+ scheinbar nicht.
<dadrc> ist überhaupt was in /sys/class/thermal?
<Frickelpit> p01nt3r: bei AMD heißen die Module powernow. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung#Kernel-Module
<dadrc> ansonsten, könnte auch noch in /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp*_input sein
<freakyy> kann man mit den ati treibern von "updates" was anfangen oder sollte man den ati treiber selber compiliern etc.?
<freakyy> vor 10 jahren war das noch so dass man am besten den treiber selber compiliert hat
<freakyy> und kernel modul etc.
<dadrc> macht nur ärger, wenn irgendwie möglich, die paketierten versionen nehmen
<freakyy> ok ich hoffe die treiber sind gut
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> hab ich grad gemacht - so jetzt mus sich schätzungsweise pc neu startten - brb
<p01nt3r> dadrc: unter /sys/class ist etwas, jedoch finde ich nicht, was genau ich da von wo brauche. geladen ist das kernelmodul "powernow_k8"
<dadrc> hwmon?
<p01nt3r> dadrc: meinst du jetzt als portable anwendung oder unterhalb von /proc?
<dadrc> p01nt3r, sorry, bisschen zu kurz: gibt es /sys/class/hwmon?
<p01nt3r> jap
<dadrc> und /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp1_input?
<p01nt3r> bis ../device schon, aber dort kein "temp1_input"
<dadrc> sicher, dass das Ding überhautp Temperatursensoren hat?
<p01nt3r> jap, kann sie wie gesagt mit "lm-sensors" ja auslesen
<dadrc> hmhm
<dadrc> ist das Kernelmodul k8temp geladen?
<p01nt3r> jap
<p01nt3r> quak nein scheinbar nicht
<p01nt3r> da steht nur eine fünfstellige zahl und dahinter eine null.
<p01nt3r> ist es dann schon geladen? gute frage ^^
<dadrc> sudo modprobe k8temp, danach sollte es auf jeden fall geladen sein
<p01nt3r> ist scheinbar geladen, wird aber nicht genutzt
<p01nt3r> (wenn ich die "0" richtig interpretiere
<dadrc> nö, das ist ok
<dadrc> keine ahnung, wo das modul die werte dann ablegt
<p01nt3r> sehe gerade, da ist zwar ein "temp1_input" unter "hwmon1/device", da steht aber nur eine 23000 drin.
<jokrebel> was ist so schlimm an der Abfrage über den Befehl "sensors"?
<p01nt3r> er muss installiert werden
<jokrebel> schröcklisch
<p01nt3r> wenn durch ein "sudo purge lm-sensors" wirklich ALLES vom system entfernt wird, kann ich auch damit leben und muss halt etwas basteln...
<p01nt3r> apt-get purge meinte ich
<p01nt3r> es geht darum, einen kunden-pc möglichst im ur-zustand zu belassen
<jokrebel> lm-sennsors: Größe 416 kB - sehr wichtig, dass man das los wird. Was genau willst Du damit erreichen? Platz einsparen kann es ja kaum sein.
<p01nt3r> es soll einfach keine spuren hinterlassen
<Hootch> haltet doch bitte den guten ton, die sache entgleist etwas
<p01nt3r> ich würde das einfach drauf lassen und den rechner so rausschicken, aber erklär das mal meinem chef ^^
<nagetier> ich fände es gut, hätte mir jemand das Auslesen der Sensoren schon eingerichtet
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Wenn ich an einem Kunden-PC zur Fehlersuche ein kleines Tool zur Analyse verschiedener PC-Parameter installiere ist das doch im Sinne des Kunden. Kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.
<p01nt3r> ein weiteres problem ist dann ein evtl. herumhantieren mit verschiedenen nutzern zur de-/installation von sensors, was einfach mehr aufwand bedeutet.
<jokrebel> Hootch: Wie meinst Du das? 
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Wieso muss man da mit mehreren Nutzern rumhantieren? Du installierst und deinstallierst doch immer per sudo. Oder von welchem OS reden wir überhaupt?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel: ich teste das hier auf einem ubuntu bzw. debian. an der arbeit wird das steam os sein.
<p01nt3r> unter debian muss ich mich dann ja evtl. von user steam zum user root ummelden um das dort dann zu installieren
<bekks> Wir sind aber nicht bei Debian.
<bekks> Und auch bei Debian kann man sudo nutzen.
<jokrebel> aber halt nicht unter Ubuntu, was hier Kanal-Thema ist. :-/
<bekks> m(
<freakyy> hi all. ich hab jetzt versucht den ati treiber unter zusätzliche treiber zu installieren, jedoch, sieht man nach einem reboot reagiert der pc ganz langsam, der bildschirm zeigt farbige linien und ist deplatziert also das bild geht rechts raus und fängt links wieder an
<freakyy> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> einfach das letzte wieder rückgängig machen?
<freakyy> jokrebel:  ja hab ich ja aber ich will nen treiber der funktioniert
<jokrebel> und der den Du vorher hattest funktioniert auch nur mit Fehlern?
<martin05112015> servus
<jokrebel> freakyy: Was sagt denn lspci bzw. lsusb über Deine Grafikkarte? Und was für Ubuntu-Version/-Desktop war das noch mal?
<freakyy> ich hab 15.10 und lspci sagt VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<martin05112015> wieso kriege ich dieses doofe tearing nicht weg 
<freakyy> jokrebel
<jokrebel> freakyy und der den Du vorher hattest funktioniert auch nur mit Fehlern?
<freakyy> jokrebel: nein den den ich vorher hatte das war der open source treiber
<mrkramps> freakyy, und welches problem hattest du mit dem freien treiber?
<freakyy> der is zu langsam
<freakyy> und unterstützt nicht alles
<freakyy> ich will den ati treiber
<mrkramps> es ist ein amd treiber
<mrkramps> und welchen amd treiber hast du installiert?
<freakyy> jetzt grad keinen ich versuch jetzt den von der ati website zu installiern
<jokrebel> oO
<freakyy> ich hoffe es funktioniert
<mrkramps> jokrebel, irgendwann werden die es verstehen … irgendwann
<Hootch> martin05112015:  welche grafikkarte hast du?
<martin05112015> 540m
<martin05112015> leider
<martin05112015> und egal mit welchem treiber ich habe immer tearing 
<martin05112015> und mit bumblebee oder wie das heisst geht es auch nicht 
<martin05112015> irgendwie da zerschieße ich mir immer die x config
<mrkramps> martin05112015, also hybridgrafik? intel + nvidia?
<martin05112015> jo
<martin05112015> leider
<bekks> Schön dass du uns das gestern nicht gesagt hast ;)
<nagetier> freakyy, hattest du denn auch mal einen anderen treiber als den aktuellen im paketmanager versucht?
<mrkramps> nagetier, das ist er gerade bei ;)
<nagetier> nicht wirklich ;)
<mrkramps> martin05112015, und welche karte wird aktiv verwendet?
<martin05112015> ich habe das gestern gesagt bei dem ppq
<martin05112015> also laut nvidia x server settings meine 540m
<Hootch> öhm, ohne jetzt tante google zu fragen. hersteller ist?
<Hootch> martin05112015: probier mal: -> nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<martin05112015> ok
<Hootch> und dann ein testvideo wie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg
<bekks> martin05112015: Was du nicht sagtest, war, dass du eine Hybridkarte hast.
<bekks> Dass du eine 540m hast, sagtest du, ja.
<martin05112015> ach so 
<martin05112015> ich dachte es wäre bekannt das es so eine hybrid ist sry
<martin05112015> mein fehler 
<mrkramps> martin05112015, wenn intel verwendet wird, muss tearfree aktiviert werden, wenn nvida dann was Hootch sagt
<freakyy> nagetier: nein ... an diese experimentellen komm ich auch ned ran - sagt could not find
<jokrebel> bekks: Also ich wusste es; muss er also wohl auch erwähnt haben.
<freakyy> wily wird ja untersützt vom amd website treiber jetzt muss er nurnoch die kernel header finden
<freakyy> hoffe mal es klappt
<freakyy> ansonsten gefällt mir ubuntu, hab grad windows runtergehaun dafür ;D
<nagetier> freakyy, ältere sind eigentlich nicht experimentell
<freakyy> nagetier: wie heissen denn die älteren?
<freakyy> package name
<martin05112015> also wenn ich den befehl eingebe von hootch dann kommt befehl nicht gefunden 
<nagetier> freakyy, da müsste ich jetzt selber schauen.. sie haben eine kleine versionsnummer als der aktuelle, für gewöhnlich
<nagetier> kleinere*
<Hootch> martin05112015: sofern es eine nvidia karte ist, solltest du auch die treiber installiert haben. Wird der Befehl nicht gefunden, keine nvidia treiber da
<nagetier> wenn der aktuelle nicht zufriedenstellend ist, würde ich jedenfalls ersteinmal diesen weg gehen
<martin05112015> ne jetzt ging es habe den pfeil weg gemacht im befehl am anfang 
<freakyy> nagetier: hm ok ... wenn das mit dem treiber von der amd website nicht klappt probier ich das mal ... aber so ungefähr wie der paketname heisst weisste auch ned?
<Hootch> nagetier: :D
<nagetier> paketname sollte identisch sein
<freakyy> ok danke
<Hootch> martin05112015: :D
<martin05112015> was denn ??
<martin05112015> sry bin noob 
<Hootch> alles gut
<martin05112015> aber hat sich nichts geändert
<Hootch> das testvideo angesehen?
<martin05112015> joar
<martin05112015> kann doch nicht sein 
<martin05112015> ich verzweifel
<martin05112015> ssh ??
<martin05112015> also entweder ist das wirklich so schwer wegen dem hybrid mist oder ich bin einfach zu doof 
<martin05112015> will nicht zufälligerweise jemand mir per ssh helfen ??
<nagetier> martin05112015, im "BIOS" kannst eine der beiden nicht deaktivieren?
<martin05112015> ne leider nicht 
<martin05112015> habe ich auch schon geschaut 
<mrkramps> martin05112015, und PRIME hast du noch nicht versucht?
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Du würdest ernsthaft einem Wildfremden bei Dir ssh-Zugang geben?
<martin05112015> ja kp 
<martin05112015> kenne mich da nicht so aus 
<martin05112015> dachte der zugang wäre dann nur im linux system 
<mrkramps> martin05112015, jaja und mit administrativen rechen
<mrkramps> *rechten
<martin05112015> prime jhabei ch versucht da hat es mir dann irgendwie den x server zerschossen 
<martin05112015> achso gleich mit admin rechten 
<martin05112015> ne dann lieber nicht ^^
<mrkramps> martin05112015, wie hätte man denn ohne administrave rechte irgendwas fernwarten sollen zum thema grafikkarte und treiber?
<martin05112015> ich weiss nicht wusste nicht das dass nur mit admin rechten geht 
<martin05112015> also wäre teamviewer besser oder ??
<martin05112015> aber bei mir kann man eh nix klauen auf der linux partition 
<mrkramps> martin05112015, und da braucht man dann keine administrativen rechte für die systemkonfiguration?
<mrkramps> denk mal drüber nach
<martin05112015> mache ich 
<martin05112015> aber danke für die info 
<nagetier> freakyy, ist die bekannt? - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx/Problembehebung
<martin05112015> aber kp wie ich sonst das mit dem tearing in den griff bekommen soll 
<Hootch> martin05112015: weiss man nun die genaue grafikkarte?
<martin05112015> es steht nur da nvidia 540m sry
<martin05112015> von welchem hersteller weiss ich nicht 
<martin05112015> und als noob kenne ich leider keinen befehl für linux
<martin05112015> zum auslesen
<mrkramps> martin05112015, lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2 
<martin05112015> ja sowas dachte ich mir schon ^^
<nagetier> :)
<mrkramps> die ausgabe dieses befehls bitte in einen pastebin
<martin05112015> check
<martin05112015> http://pastebin.com/z3NcqpBZ
<Hootch> was sagt xrandr
<martin05112015> http://pastebin.com/dG4ihZDw
<Hootch> probier mal -> nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="LVDS1: nvidia-auto-select { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"
<martin05112015> habe ich 
<martin05112015> muss ich mich abmelden 
<Hootch> eigentlich nicht, sollte on-the-fly
<Hootch> gehen
<martin05112015> tearing test immer noch schlecht
<martin05112015> kann das sein das meine karte defekt ist oder so ??
<martin05112015> habe sogar über compiz schon die aktualisierungsrate auf 60 gestellt 
<martin05112015> ich bin am verzweifeln 
<Hootch> du hattest 15.10?kde, gnome?
<martin05112015> ne
<martin05112015> 14.04.3 
<martin05112015> und gnome 2
<martin05112015> sollte ich vllt auf eine ältere version oder neuere zugreifen ??
<martin05112015> also von ubuntu ??
<nagetier> martin05112015, eine 15.10 live schon versucht?
<nagetier> wenn dann neuer
<martin05112015> NE 
<martin05112015> soll ich ein upgrade machen ??
<nagetier> mach das doch mal, von der kannst auch recht gut zur nächsten LTS springen
<nagetier> martin05112015, ich würde erst einmal die live versuchen
<martin05112015> ok
<martin05112015> von 15.10 ??
<nagetier> und dann würde ich, wenn möglich, frisch aufsetzen, nicht upgraden
<nagetier> martin05112015, jo
<martin05112015> ok 
<martin05112015> kann ich mal versuchen 
<Hootch> naja ..
<martin05112015> was denn ??
<Hootch> das problem ist bedingt an grafiktreiber, kernelmodule etc.
<nagetier> Hootch, ja, ist ein umschiffen..
<Hootch> kann helfen muss aber nicht
<Hootch> das ist linux ist ganz frisch, oder?
<Hootch> das linux ist ..
<nagetier> aber warum lange quälen, versuchen sollte man es, IMO .. und 16.04 ist auch nicht weit entfernt
<martin05112015> ja aber ich meine mein laptop ist schon ü 3 jahre alt 
<martin05112015> vllt muss ich eine ältere version nehmen 
<Hootch> martin05112015: wenn du ein frisches linux hast und bislang nichts drauf - dann ja.
<martin05112015> ja ist nichts besonderes drauf wie gesagt bin am anfang und taste mich langsam rein in linux
<Hootch> wie gesagt, dies hängt stark von treibern und kernel modulen ab. du kannst es versuchen. Mit tearing hatte ich auch probs und eine richtige lösung für alle gibt es wohl nicht.
<martin05112015> mhh oder vllt auf linux mint gehen ??
<mrkramps> nein
<martin05112015> oder eine distro die auf etwas ältere geräte aus ist 
<martin05112015> ??
<mrkramps> ändert am eigentlich problem de facto nichts
<martin05112015> ach so 
<mrkramps> martin05112015, welche der beiden grafikkarten _brauchst_ du denn?
<martin05112015> die nvidia
<nagetier> martin05112015, Mint hat kaum Support
<martin05112015> hätte ich gerne 
<martin05112015> aber wenn es nicht anders geht erstmal nehme ich auch die intel 
<mrkramps> martin05112015, da PRIME eigentlich bei der kobination aus freiem intel + nouveau treiber out-of-the-box laufen sollte
<martin05112015> ja aber irgendwie kriege ich das nicht hin mit prime 
<mrkramps> könntest du ja testweise erstmal mit der intel arbeiten
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Ich bin ziemlich sicher nur mit wesentlich älterer Hardware unterwegs.
<martin05112015> ja aber da habe ich auch das tearing
<mrkramps> martin05112015, da gibt es nichts hinzukriegen bei PRIME
<martin05112015> also ich habe die befehle von wiki genommen und das hat mir die x server zerschossen 
<martin05112015> irgendwas mit initframes kam dann
<mrkramps> martin05112015, welche befehle?
<martin05112015> mom
<martin05112015> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Prime?redirect=no
<martin05112015> von der seite 
<martin05112015> bei installation 
<mrkramps> martin05112015, da stehen nur befehle für Kubuntu 12.04.3
<martin05112015> kann ich die nicht für ubuntu nehmen ??
<martin05112015> ohhh weia
<mrkramps> *seufz*
<martin05112015> ja sry
<martin05112015> werde mich bessern 
<martin05112015> versprochen 
<martin05112015> hehe
<mrkramps> wenn dort derivate explizit erwähnt werden, dann sind diese abschnitte auch nur explizit für diese derivate
<martin05112015> ok
<martin05112015> merke ich mir 
<mrkramps> für dich wäre nur der kurze abschnitt direkt unter „Installation“ wichtig
<martin05112015> oki 
<martin05112015> geht auch nicht 
<mrkramps> WAS geht auch nicht?
<martin05112015> also habe  prime-select query nvidia
<martin05112015> und sudo prime-select nvidia
<mrkramps> martin05112015, den befehl sehe ich da nirgends
<martin05112015> eingegeben da kam dann nvidia profile is in use
<Hootch> martin05112015: was sagt denn -> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<martin05112015> bei umschalten zwischen grafikchips
<mrkramps> martin05112015, `prime-select-query nvidia` ist nicht richtig
<martin05112015> http://pastebin.com/szd0iaG0
<Hootch> mrkramps: kennst du das autoinstall bei den ubuntu-drivers?
<mrkramps> Hootch, nein
<Hootch> mrkramps: wäre das eine option, um die richtigen treiber zu bekommen?
<mrkramps> Hootch, hatte ich nicht gerade gesagt, dass ich das nicht kenne?
<Hootch> mrkramps: ja, stimmt schon .
<Hootch> martin05112015: -> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall   und später den command befehl mit den force settings. das würde ich mal probieren
<Hootch> du hast ja ein 14.04.3 LTS
<martin05112015> oki ich probiere es mal 
<martin05112015> wo ist der befehl mit force settings
<Hootch> martin05112015: speichern, treiber install, reboot, cmd ausführen -> nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="LVDS1: nvidia-auto-select { ForceCompositionPipeline = On }"  -> testvideo ansehen
<martin05112015> oki
<Hootch> achso .. beten und hoffen
<martin05112015> danke 
<martin05112015> geeeht niiiiiicht 
<martin05112015> heul
<martin05112015> oder ich bin zu doof
<mrkramps> ich könnte den wiki-artikel nochmal verlinken, aber das mir jetzt zu doof
<martin05112015> ok
<martin05112015> trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<mrkramps> Hootch, der vollständigkeit halber wie erklärt im wiki-artikel, dein befehl funktioniert, aber nicht mit nvidia-prime
<Hootch> bei prime würde mir noch die max performance einstellung einfallen und vertical sync auf 60hz
<Hootch> hatte ich auch nochmal gelesen
<Hootch> alles andere würde ich auch nochmal mit dem artikel abarbeiten
<martin05112015> ich beiße mich da mal durch 
<martin05112015> bin vllt morgen abend wieder on 
<martin05112015> danke noch mal für die hilfe und einen schönen abend noch 
<pixelbyte> guten abend
<pixelbyte> ich habe ein problem mit meinem ram, der verbraucht mehr als was ubuntu sonst so veraucht 
<pixelbyte> ich habe keine ramdisk amlaufen
<pixelbyte> hat jmd eine idee habe das hier schon mal besprochen aber sind auf keine lösung gekommen hat jmd noch eine idd?
<pixelbyte> *idee
<frostschutz> pixelbyte, wie meinen?
<nagetier> pixelbyte, sende 'cat /etc/lsb-release', dmesg, free und df in einem pastebin
<nagetier> frostschutz, wir waren da jetzt schon länger dran, ich habe keine Ahnung wo man anfassen könnte.. hoffe auf andere die helfen
<pixelbyte> http://pastebin.com/qwcfBEc9
<pixelbyte> free leuft meine kvm mit 4G die bitte abziehen
<frostschutz> pixelbyte, irgendwelche verbraucher in top zu sehen wenn du nach speicherverbrauch sortierst? top -o %MEM oder was immer
<pixelbyte> shttp://paste.ubuntu.com/13450555/
<pixelbyte> es sieht alles normal aus für ubuntu
<pixelbyte> nirgens steht ihrgen was von mehr als 1gb
<pixelbyte> hast du was gefunden frostschutz?
<jokrebel> pixelbyte: Was um alles in der Welt hast Du da alles für Tabs in Cromium offen?
<pixelbyte> 3 taps
<pixelbyte> ohne flash
<pixelbyte> das hat wir auch schon
<jokrebel> sieht nach mehr aus. Irgend welche Hintergrundinstanzem vielleicht? Weiter Fenster bit auch einigen TABs?
<nagetier> jokrebel, auch in der rescue-konsole ist der RAM Verbrauch auffällig
<pixelbyte> genau nagetier hat ich vergessen
<jokrebel> hmm
<pixelbyte> ich glaub, ich werde alles neuinstallation
<frostschutz> pixelbyte, zumindest laut top war >50% mem frei ...
<pixelbyte> frostschutz aber laut nagetier musste ich mehr frei haben da ubuntu nach start nur ca1 gb verbraucht 
<pixelbyte> ohne ihrgen welche programme
<nagetier> frostschutz, da waren die Tage direkt nach dem Start und ohne zusätzliche Anwendungen geöffnet zu haben 6GB belegt
<nagetier> und der Cache war nahezu leer
<pixelbyte> ich kann gerne das wiederhollen
 * jokrebel ist hier unter Unity auf nem 14.04er Ubuntu grad mal bei 1,6 GB. Terminal für das IRC offen - Thunderbird mit Kalender - und Chromium mit 2 TABs
<k1l_> pixelbyte: also willst du das tmpfs abstellen?
<pixelbyte> wenn das hilft
<pixelbyte> ich brauch mehr für die vm
<schnuppi> quassel sieht doch ziemlich fett aus, oder?
<schnuppi> 4938720
<k1l_> "systemctl mask tmp.mount"   das sollte das komplett abstellen
<pixelbyte> dann wahrscheinlich rebooten
<jokrebel> schnuppi: Du willst jetzt aber nicht hier auch noch das trollen anfangen? Das wäre Deinem "Ban-Problem" sicher nicht zuträglich.
<schnuppi> jokrebel: Nein, ich wollte nur helfen. -.-
<pixelbyte> kurz rebboot
<pixelbyte> nö hats nix gebracht
<pixelbyte> http://pastebin.com/08Q1Rb19
<pixelbyte> neues free
<k1l_> lies dich hier mal ein: https://www.linuxonlinehelp.de/tag/tmpfs/
<jokrebel> öhm? Du hast nicht mal ein GB Speicher da verbaut?
<pixelbyte> what jokrebel
<pixelbyte> k1l_ aber laut df hat die nicht mal ein % 
<nagetier> pixelbyte, du hast auch kein /tmp als tmpfs 
<nagetier> pixelbyte, installiere neu, wir kommen hier nicht weiter. lass das system unverändert und schau dir dann nochmal free an .. setzte dich erst dann mit iommu auseinander und passe dazu an 
<nagetier> wäre mein vorschlag
<nagetier> und überlege dir evtl nicht doch auf Xfce zu gehen, wenn dir RAM so wichtig ist, werden die die +1GB entgegenkommen
<nagetier> dir*
<nagetier> plus 1GB ist etwas übertrieben
<pixelbyte> ok ist das beste
<pixelbyte> wie heist eigenlich das von debian 8
<nagetier> was denn?
<nagetier> pixelbyte, suche dir eine Distribution wo du einen Support in deiner bevorzugten Sprache findest..
<pixelbyte> ich meinte das das destop entv 
<nagetier> pixelbyte, genau so, mal von Unity abgesehen, IMHO
<pixelbyte> ok dann bist später
<nagetier> Unity ist, glaube ich, unter Debian nicht vorhanden
<nagetier> ansonsten sind die alle identisch
<pixelbyte> wie kann ich auf eine inter ne festplatten zugreifen wo ver windows trauf das geht nicht igrgen wie
<Rochvellon> und nun noch einmal in Deutsch bitte
<freakyy> gibt es noch jemand hier der probleme aht den ati treiber richtig zum laufen zu kriegen (fglrx und fglrx-update) .. ich probier schon seit mehreren stunden kreig aber nix auf die reihe ... also keinen treiber installiert weder den von der amd website, noch einen vom repo. 
<nagetier> freakyy, ältere hattest jetzt versucht und das Problem ist immer noch vorhanden?
<olymbus> wenn ich nach dem ich den invidia treiber kein xserver mehr habe also das kde startet nicht 
<olymbus> was mus ich jetzt machen 
<freakyy> nagetier ich hatte nur 2 versionen zur auswahl ... als fglrx
<bekks> olymbus: In die Logs gucken, warum das so ist.
<olymbus> wo finde ich die
<bekks> Unter /var/log/
<jokrebel> /var/log
<olymbus> danke
<MrFastDie> Wie hast du denn die nvidia treiber installiert? Die machen bei mir auch gerne mal Probleme
<olymbus> ich habe einsgfxi skript
<bekks> Was ist das?
<olymbus> und welche dateimuss ich da nehmen 
<bekks> Xorg.0.log klingt sehr prlausibel.
<jokrebel> wieso _die_Treiber. Benutzen tut man normal nur einen.
<nagetier> freakyy, hm.. das kann schon sein. Bitte sorge aus eigenem Interesse dafür den händisch Installierten wieder gescheit vom System zu entfernen, Hinweise dazu findest im Wiki. Auch steht dort wie man genau vorzugehen hat, den zu installieren.. es ist nicht mir dem herunterladen und ausführen getan, wie ich heute selber lesen konnte.
<bekks> Was ist "einsgfxi skript"?
<nagetier> mit*
<nagetier> H A
<freakyy> nagetier: ich hab apt-get remove --purge fglrx-* gemacht 
<olymbus> smxi.org
<bekks> olymbus: Das ist eine URL, beantwortet aber eine Frage nicht.
<jokrebel> was bei einer Installtion mittels .sh-Script vermutlich nichts bewirkt.
<olymbus> moment
<olymbus> http://smxi.org/docs/sgfxi-manual.htm
<freakyy> nagetier: der händisch installierte hat nie installiert weil immer die .debs nicht gefunden wurden
<olymbus> so habe ich versucht den treiber zu installen 
<bekks> olymbus: Sag uns in einem Satz was das ist. Ich lese mir keine 3rd Party Handbücher durch.
<freakyy> aus irgend nem grund hat der mir zwar keine fehlermeldung gegeben, aber die files die er eigentlich in ./ kopieren wollte warn nie da obwohl er 10 mins was gemacht hat
<freakyy> die version.h hab ich an die richtige stelle kopiert
<nagetier> freakyy, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation das befolgt?
<olymbus> es ist ein skript wo den nvidia treiber installiert 
<nagetier> hoffe das ist noch gültig :/
<bekks> olymbus: Gut. Schmeiss es weg und vergiss es.
<freakyy> nein das hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<freakyy> @nagetier
<bekks> BEseitige alle Spuren der Installationen durch dieses Skript, alte Treiber, etc. - und dann können wir anfangen, das hinzubekommen.
<bekks> Vorher brauchen wir da nicht zu gucken.
<olymbus> auch wenn ich einen nvidia aus der packetverwaltung installe ist nach dem neu start schwarz
<olymbus> also ich habnur noch das terminal und kein xserver mehr
<bekks> Ja, weil da irgendwas mit irgendeinem Müll dieses Skripts kollidiert. BEseitige das alles, dann können wir auch einen Nvidia-Treiber so installieren, wie das unter Ubuntu angedacht ist.
<olymbus> ok 
<freakyy> bekks: ok moment ich gugg mal
<olymbus> werd ich machen 
<bekks> freakyy: Was wie?
<freakyy> bekks: achso du meintest garnicht mich ;D
<bekks> freakyy: Jenau :)
<olymbus> bekks geht halt einen moment gell
<bekks> olymbus: Was geht einen Moment?
<nagetier> freakyy, ich kann dir da auch nur sehr wenig helfen, setze hier keine GPU vom AMD ein
<nagetier> n
<jokrebel> freakyy: Und was/wer genau sagt Dir, dass in den 10 Minuten Dein System nicht nachhaltig verbogen wurde?
<olymbus> bis ich wieder soweit bin
<bekks> olymbus: Ja, natürlich. Aus genau so einem Grund sollte man solche Müllskripte ja auch nicht einsetzen ;)
<olymbus> ich bin noch am lernen
<olymbus> und mache grosse fehler oder ich versuche einfach bis es geht 
<olymbus> und wenn ich das suystem wieder neu auf setzen muss
<olymbus> ich lerne immer wieder
<jokrebel> try&error mag bei Windows zielführend sein. Bei Linux/Ubuntu ist eher Wiki-Lesen und verstehen angesagt,
<nagetier> olymbus, das macht man anfänglich eh öfter, um wieder einen stabilen Ausgangspunkt zu haben
<nagetier> olymbus, Dinge, die sich nicht auf die Hardware auswirken, kann man auch sehr gut in einer VM vorab testen
<jokrebel> oder mit einem Live-Medium
<nagetier> olymbus, eine vollständige Systemsicherung hilft auch dabei
<freakyy> jokrebel: wieso denkst du mein system is kaputt?
<jokrebel> freakyy: Ich denke nicht - aber ich bin mir auch nicht wirklich sicher, dass es _nicht_ so ist.
<olymbus> ok
<olymbus> danke für eure tips
<jokrebel> freakyy: Oder weist Du _genau_ was dieses Script in der langen Zeit alles getan hat?
<olymbus> nein
<olymbus> darum installe ich das kubuntu neu
<olymbus> ichhabe auch den nvidia treiber genommen der mir als empfolen angegeben wueder nur nach dem neu start ging der xserver nicht mehr 
<bekks> Auch dann heisst es Logs lesen.
<olymbus> ich kann zu wenig das ich das verstehe 
<bekks> Aber du kannst fragen, so wie du es hier auch getan hast.
<olymbus> und genau dann bin ich auf so menschen wie hier drin sind angewiesen 
<freakyy> jokrebel: ne ... aber ich denke nix das das system kaputt macht ;)
<freakyy> ne andere frage, hat jemand ne ahnung wie ich am besten heutzutage ein iceon für mein minecraft in unity (den launcher) reinkrieg?
<jokrebel> Du meinst Icon?
<freakyy> jokrebel: ja icon
<jokrebel> freakyy: Einen Starter anlegen und dann vom Desktop in die Seitenleiste rüberziehn https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-dateien
<olymbus> bekks bin bereit das kubuntu 15.10 ist drauf
<bekks> olymbus: Welche nvidia Karte hast du genau?
<olymbus> habe die geforce gtx 950
<olymbus> und jetzt ist vom system her der nouveau treiber aktiv
<olymbus> und habe noch zur aus wal
<olymbus> nvidia 352,63
<olymbus> aber sobald ich den treiber ändere habe ich nach dem neu start dein kde mehr
<bekks> Dann schau danach in die Logs.
<olymbus> dann sol ich das jetzt machen 
<olymbus> installe den nvidia mal
<olymbus> mach jetzt mal den neu start
<olymbus> jetzt ist noch der kubuntu schriftzug gekommen 
<olymbus> das einzige was ich jetzt machen kann ist
<freakyy> jokrebel: danke
<olymbus> alt ctrl und f1
<olymbus> damit ich wenigstens das terminal habe 
<olymbus> oder auch nicht
<bekks> HAst du nun ein Terminal oder nicht?
<olymbus> bekks jetzt geht garnichts mehr 
<bekks> Dann musst du neustarten und "nomodeset" in deine Kernel Command Line einfügen.
<bekks> Ich suche Dir gerade einen Link dazu raus.
<olymbus> ich schau mal ob das geht 
<bekks> olymbus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<olymbus> mal schauen ob ich das ohne english kann 
<olymbus> wie kann ich das ändern wen ich kein terminal habe 
<olymbus> oder gibt es eine kombination das ich das terminal habe
<bekks> Ja, trag nomodeset in die KErnel Command Line ein, drück dann nach dem Booten ctrl alt f1
<bekks> Dann hast du ein Terminal.
<olymbus> ok mal schauen ob das noch geht 
<nagetier> olymbus, im GRUB vor dem Start
<bekks> olymbus: Das geht, und ist im o.g. Artikel beschrieben.
<freakyy> kann ich vonnem vorhandenen eintrag in unity das icon ändern? 
<freakyy> ohne dass ich vorher nen desktop file angelegt habe?
<olymbus> egal wann ich die kombination drücke es kommt nur schnell auf geleuchtet und dann ist wieder schwarz
<bekks> olymbus: Natürlich, weil du VORHER den nomodeset Parameter setzen musst.
<olymbus> ich starte den pc und danach habe ich kein terminal oder wie komme ich in den grub rein 
<bekks> Durch drücken von Shift nach dem BIOS POST.
<olymbus> jetzt bin ich in grub
<olymbus> was mache ich da jetzt 
<nagetier> kernelzeile auswählen, editieren, am ende nomodeset anhängen
<bekks> und quiet und splash rausnehmen
<olymbus> ich bin jetzt bei 
<olymbus> setparams ubuntu
<freakyy> mit welchem programm kann ich in linux desktop aufnahem machen?
<bekks> freakyy: Mit jedem Texteditor.
<olymbus> bim grub und hab echt keine anung
<bekks> olymbus: Es steht in dem Artikel was zu tun ist, UND wir haben es Dir vorhin auch nochmal gesagt.
<freakyy> bekks: nein ich meinte jetzt desktop aufnahmen also videos 
<olymbus> ja dasweiss ich erstens kann ich fast kein english und noch viel weniger verstehe ich was vom grub 
<olymbus> aber ok ich schaue und lesse bis ich es verstanden habe 
<bekks> freakyy: Deine Frage ergibt keinen Sinn. Was genau möchtest du tun?
<bekks> olymbus: Auch wenn du kein Englisch kannst haben wir Dir ganz genau gesagt was zu tun ist.
<freakyy> videos von meinem bildschirm machen
<bekks> freakyy: Dann kannst Du Dir mal recordmydesktop angucken.
<freakyy> ok danke :D
<freakyy> und wie finde ich raus wieviel speicher meine graka hat?
<freakyy> ich google mal will ned zu viel fragen
<bekks> Guck auf die Rechnung :)
<nagetier> Gerade mal mit lshw und hwinfo geschaut.. die geben ja tatsächlich nichts zum vRAM aus.. schade eigentlich
<olymbus> jetzt startet das system mit derm kde
<bekks> Schön, was hast du getan? :)
<olymbus> habe das gmacht was du geschrieben hast habe bei der zeile quit und splash raus genommen 
<olymbus> und der andere eintrag weiss ich nicht mehr der auch noch drin stand 
<bekks> Ich habe noch viel mehr geschrieben...
<olymbus> wie kann ich nach schauen welcher treiber aktiv ist
<bekks> lspci -k
<olymbus> danke 
<olymbus> es gibt doch noch den befehl mesag oder wie der heisst
<bekks> "dmesg".
<olymbus> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/bildschirmfoto1w7dbzyvl98.png
<olymbus> da siehst du wo ich das nomodeset habe
<bekks> Ja.
<olymbus> muss ich das wieder ändern oder kann ich das so sein lassen 
<bekks> Das kannst du so lassen, dein KDE funktioniert doch jetzt.
<nagetier> olymbus, jetzt fest in /etc/default/grub eintragen und grub-update ausführen, beides mit sudo
<olymbus> istdas noch nicht fest eingetragen
<nagetier> wenn du vorgegangen bist wie vorgeschlagen nicht, das wäre bei Neustart wieder weg
<olymbus> aha ok 
<olymbus> bei GRUB_CMLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" eintragen
<olymbus> habe ich das richtig verstanden 
<nagetier> olymbus, wie sieht die denn derzeit aus?
<olymbus> da steht jetzt noch quiet splash
<nagetier> olymbus, das kannst jetzt stehen lassen, und nomodeset anfügen, dann passt das
<olymbus> GRUB_CMLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiete  splash nomodeset"
<nagetier> mach das
<olymbus> ok
<olymbus> auch der neu start ging wieder
<nagetier> erschreckend
<olymbus> für mich schon 
<nagetier> :) ne, ist doch schön
<olymbus> ich über jetzt schon das ganze wochenende 
<olymbus> es geht 
<olymbus> ich danke euch beiden rechtherzlich
<olymbus> finde das immer wieder super 
<nagetier> jetzt genieße dein System, hf 
<olymbus> dane werd ich 
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-21
<Chris_> Guten Morgen! Ist noch jemand wach? :)
<Chris_> Ich möchte sqlite3 mit php7 einsetzen, die Extension wird laut phpinfo geladen aber sqlite_libversion() ist unbekannt....
<Chris_> kapiere ich nicht so recht, wenn die Extension geladen ist, als enabled ausgegeben wird, waum die Funktion dann unbekannt ist...
<LupusE> moin
<pLaTo0n> moin
<boj`> apt-get auf 14.04.5 installiert libdbus-1-dev nicht, da von libdbus-1-3 (= 1.6.18-0ubuntu4) abhängig, aber 1.6.18-0ubuntu4.3 installiert werden soll -- was tun?
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo apt update" und dann nochmal ein "sudo apt full-upgrade"
<boj`> leider nicht möglich, ich muss auf den Versionen bleiben
<k1l_> auf welchen versionen?
<boj`> die installierten
<k1l_> warum das?
<boj`> weil Team-Plattform
<k1l_> apt aktualisiert dein system nicht zu einem 16.04.
<k1l_> boj`: welche versionen meinst du jetzt genau?
<k1l_> btw: libdbus-1.3 liegt im repo schon in version 1.6.18-0ubuntu4.4  vor. also habt ihr da eine menge updates die euch fehlen.
<boj`> ok, würde das denn mein Problem beheben? Ich habe die Fehlermeldung so verstanden, dass libdbus-1-dev von libdbus-1-3 abhängt, aber leider nicht durch die installierte Version libdbus-1-3:amd64 (= 1.6.18-0ubuntu4.3) erfüllt wird
<k1l_> boj`: dein problem ist, dass du da eine menge updates nicht eingespielt hast und deswegen das update versionen vorraussetzt, die dein system aber nicht installiert hat.
<k1l_> mach bitte mal ein "sudo apt update" um eine aktuelle liste der paketversionen vom repo server zu bekommen. danach dann ein "sudo apt full-upgrade" um die paket aktualisierungen zu installieren.
<k1l_> und nochmal: ubuntu nutzt nicht apt um zu 16.04 zu aktualisieren. danach ist dein system immer noch ein 14.04.5
<shecki> hi, ich habe seit einem erfolglosen USB mount in /media/<user>/ einen Ordner mit d????????? ? ?    ?       ?            ?, der bleibt auch bei einem reboot und wenn ich versuche, einen stick oder usb-platte tatsächlich zu mounten, friert KDE ein, bzw. die fensterleiste und ich muss mit alt+tab zwischen den festern schalten. den mount-prozess muss ich dann manuell mit kill -9 abschießen, dann...
<shecki> ...geht wieder alles. jemand eine idee/tipp, wie ich diesen kaputten mountpoint los werde? weil einfach löschen will er den auch nicht...
<k1l_> shecki: lösche den ordner mit "rm" im terminal
<shecki> k1l_: das eben geht ja auch nicht
<shecki> ls: Zugriff auf 'USB-Platte' nicht möglich: Der Socket ist nicht verbunden
<k1l_> shecki: warum wie was geht mit welcher fehlermeldung nicht? 
<shecki> zeigt aber den ordner im ls dann trotzdem an
<boj`> k1l_: full-upgrade durchgeführt, Fehlermeldung ist gleich
<k1l_> boj`: auch vorher den apt update?
<boj`> klar
<boj`> ach so, halt mal, nein: sudo apt-get update
<k1l_> boj`: mach mal ein "sudo apt install libdbus-1-3" und zeig die ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> boj`: apt-get ist das alte apt. sie funktionieren sehr ähnlich. ist aber sie haben manche sachen umbenannt.
<boj`> ach so
<boj`> die Meldung besagt nur: ist schon die neueste Version. Trotzdem pasten?
<k1l_> ja. und pack bitte mal ein "apt-cache policy libdbus-1-3" dazu
<sdx23> shecki: ls -alh /media/user/* sagt was? Also insbesondere das fragliche Verzeichnis?
<shecki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23510886/ sdx23 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<boj`> k1l_: proxy blockiert paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> boj`: kannst auch einen anderen pasteservice nehmen
<boj`> k1l_: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8930192
<le_bot> Title: Mozilla Pastebin - collaborative debugging tool (at pastebin.mozilla.org)
<k1l_> boj`: zeig bitte mal ein "apt-cache policy libdbus-1-dev"
<sdx23> shecki: was sagt mount | grep media? 
<shecki> bla /dev/sdf2 on /media/user/USB-Platte type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<shecki> da sdf2 nicht im system ist, hängt da wohl noch was
<shecki> umount darauf gibt Der Socket ist nicht verbunden
<boj`> k1l_: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8930193
<le_bot> Title: Mozilla Pastebin - collaborative debugging tool (at pastebin.mozilla.org)
<sdx23> shecki: ich wollte auch wissen, ob /media/user irgendwas spezielles ist, oder tatsaechlich das root Dateisystem.
<k1l_> boj`: hat das einen grund warum ihr einen gb mirror nutzt?
<boj`> nicht, dass ich wüsste
<shecki> das ist einfach ein mountpoint und nicht das root-system
<sdx23> shecki: aber - vermutlich hat sich fuse da verschluckt. Ggf. kannst du mit fusermount was machen; kernel Log auch mal ansehen.
<sdx23> shecki: ein Mountpoint gehoert immer zu einem Dateisystem, bis auf /
<k1l_> boj`: kannst du mal die ausgabe zeigen? "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<boj`> k1l_: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8930197
<le_bot> Title: Mozilla Pastebin - collaborative debugging tool (at pastebin.mozilla.org)
<k1l_> boj`: ist das ein desktop?
<boj`> k1l_: ja, vbox vm
<sdx23> shecki: ah, und umount -f
<k1l_> dann geh mal in die systemeinstellungen und hake da bei "anwendungen und aktualisierungen" noch zumindest die security und die updates repos an.
<boj`> k1l_: was meinst Du mit "updates repos"? trust-security habe ich gefunden
<k1l_> boj`: du hast die security und die updates repos ausgestellt.
<k1l_> das ist halt jetzt ein problem, weil der reposerver auf pakete aus dem security server verweist.
<boj`> k1l_: ich finde keine "updates repos". Das GUI ist auf deutsch. Ich habe "Wichtige Sicherheitsaktualisierungen" jetzt angewählt. 
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libdbus-1-dev    <<--  da siehst du, dass die aktuelle version hinten 4.4 ist und nicht 4.3 wie dein system noch denkt
<boj`> k1l_: Meinst Du vielleicht trusty-updates?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package libdbus-1-dev in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> boj`: den genauen deutschen wortlaut weiß ich auch nicht auswendig :)  aber ja, das wird es sein
<shecki> sdx23: umount -f entfernt den mount-point. aber das einhängen der platte an sich funktioniert dann immer noch nicht. platte an sich geht, sehe sie in dolphin, klick darauf, friert KDE ein. ls auf den ordner friert ebenfalls ein, also ist da wohl was beim ntfs mount kaputt bei mir
<boj`> k1l_: soll ich noch irgendwas updaten anschließend?
<k1l_> boj`: "sudo apt update" das liest die aktuellen paketlisten ein der neuen server. danach dann "sudo apt full-upgrade" das aktualisiert dann die pakete wo updates vorliegen
<sdx23> shecki: wuerde ich auch von ausgehen. Daten sichern, nfts neu erstellen - waere mein Ansatz.
<shecki> ist nicht abhängig von der platte, alles was ntfs hat und per usb dran soll, friert ein
<k1l_> shecki: uh. welches kubuntu ist das?
<shecki> 16.04
<shecki> paket ntfs-3g eben mal reinstalled, ändert aber nichts
<boj`> k1l_: ok, jetzt hat apt das Paket installiert! Danke!
<shecki> platte per fdisk partitionen gelöscht, 1 neue angelegt, mit ntfs formatiert, ausgesteckt, wieder eingesteckt, mount freezed
<sdx23> shecki: hast du mal ins kernel und daemon log geschaut?
<nagetier> shecki: was ist denn wenn du dich in KDE abmeldest, X mit 'sudo systemctl stop kdm.service' beendest und dann auf der Konsole mountest? Somit könnte man KDE und seine Werkzeuge ausschließen
<shecki> muss später noch mal danach schauen, ist mein arbeitsrechner und muss mich aktuell um was anderes kümmern. werde heute nachmittag nochmal neu testen.
<tojoko> hi
<leszek> 16.04 setzt aber kein kdm ein, sondern sddm als login manager , schecki, nagetier
<tojoko> fatal error: unistd.h <- irgend jmd. 'ne idee dazu!?
<nagetier> leszek: danke
<leszek> tojoko: bitter mal vollständige fehlermeldung in einen nopaste service einfügen. So sagt es wohl kaum jemanden irgendwas
<leszek> tojoko: es würde auch helfen wenn du sagst was du versuchst zu compilen
<tojoko> leszek, sorry, das ist alles was ich habe. habe auch lösungen mit google dazu gefunden. keine die mich überzeugt. ich versuche einfach nur ein hallowelt programm zu compilen. nix besonderes.
<leszek> tojoko: build-essential paket ist installiert ?
<leszek> tojoko: zeig mal das hallo welt programm
<tojoko> mhmm, nein, dann probiere ich das - komische ist nur, letzte woche hat's noch funktioniert. mom.
<tojoko> http://pastebin.com/VmAvUKgf
<le_bot> Title: [C] halloWelt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<tojoko> einzige was ich gemacht habe, war zwischendurch mal aufzuraeumen mit sudo apt-get autoclean ...
<tojoko> oder autoremove 
<leszek> tojoko: unistd.h sitzt in libc6-dev das Paket muss also auch installiert sein. Autoremove könnte eine der dev pakete evtl. entfernt haben
<tojoko> leszek, danke, vergiß es - Dein tipp mit build-essential war gut. Das stand zwar auch woanders, aber da stand noch mehr. Der Tipp war wohl alles. :)
<leszek> nice :)
<deem> hi
<deem> ich hab hier nen dell r415, der nachdem grub geladen wurde einfach kein bild mehr zeigt
<dadrc> nomodeset?
<sdx23> nomodeset.
<deem> da is aber keine nvidia karte drin
<deem> oder is das egal?
<dadrc> schadet zumindest nicht, probier's mal
<deem> nope
<deem> kein bild. übrigens sehe ich auch den grub schon nicht
<deem> komischerweiße funktioniert ne live cd ohne probleme
<deem> und freitag hatte ich auch bild. nur jetzt weigert er sich partou
<dadrc> Updates installiert?
<deem> das teil ist ne neuinstallation
<deem> laut https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201010-6653/ ist das aber auch nur mit 14.04 getestet
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu on Dell PowerEdge R415 | Ubuntu (at certification.ubuntu.com)
<deem> ich installier jetzt einfach 14.04....
<ppq> deem, xserver-xorg-video-mga war installiert?
<schlurke> Hallo zusammen,  ich möchte gern einen Ordner überwachen und in diesem abgelegte .webm Dateien mit Hilfe von ffmpeg in .mp4 umwandeln.   Mein Script scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Es kommt aber keine Fehlermeldung. Da ich ein ziemlicher Neuling bin wäre es schön wenn mal jemand drauf schauen könnte.  Hier ist mein Script zu finden:  http://pastebin.com/ePaeaTLK
<le_bot> Title: script - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> schlurke, probier mal `bash -x deinscript`, dann sollte er dir schritt für schritt sagen, was passiert
<schlurke> danke dadrc folgendes gibt er aus + echo searching for data... searching for data... + cd /home/rlogin/ffmpeg/ + true + for datei in '*/*.webm' + '[' -e '*/*.webm' ']' + sleep 1m      
<dadrc> dann findet er da keine dateien
<schlurke> es ist eine drinnen ich nehme mal eine andere
<ppq> du hast da hübsche unicode anführungszeichen im ffmpeg befehl
<ppq> wie sie gewisse blog CMSse automatisch machen wenn der autor zu doof ist :)
<ppq> bash dürfte sich an denen stören
<schlurke> was muss ich stattdessen nehmen?
<ppq> normale anführungszeichen
<ppq> "sowas"
<schlurke> Habe die zeichen korrigiert und ein paar dateien in den Ordner gelegt. leider kein erfolg. hat noch wer eine idee?
<tojoko> schlurke, was war nochmal die Frage!?
<jokrebel> tojoko: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/21/%23ubuntu-de.html
<le_bot> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/11/21/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<tojoko> jokrebel, war n sinnloser vorschlag, merkste selber ne? ;)
<schlurke> ne ich habe ja keine Ahnung
<jokrebel> hm?
<jokrebel> tojoko: Du kamst in den Kanal und wustest offensichtlich nicht um was es ging. Dafür gibt es das LOG
<tojoko> jokrebel, dann guck doch ma ins log.
<jokrebel> warum sollte ich? Ich hab es live mitgelesen
<tojoko> dann brauchst es hier auch net empfehlen, wenn de selber noch nie reingeschaut hast.
<jokrebel> aber halt keine Ahnung vom Thema
<tojoko> achso, seine Frage ist zufaellig doch schon im log.
<jokrebel> tojoko: Da steht genau alles drin was gesagt wurdest bevor Du den Kanal betreten hast... *seufz*
<jokrebel> die Zeit im LOG ist "nicht" GMT ;-)
<tojoko> jokrebel, haste mal auf die timestamps geachtet? ich sag ja nur.
<tojoko> jokrebel, ja, aber plus oder minus 1 is 'se auch net. Schi ist des net.
<jokrebel> ich paste den Link zum LOG wegen dem Inhalt. Nicht wegen dem Zeitstempel *doppelseufz*
<jokrebel> tojoko: Wichtig ist, dass dort _alles_ relevante steht! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Alles andere bitte im Offtopic
<tojoko> schlurke, noch da!?
<schlurke> ja
<tojoko> guck mal https://www.shellcheck.net/ - paste dein zeug da rein. Es enthaelt mindestens noch zwei fehler. Sei mir net boese, dass ich Deine Hausaufgaben nicht korrigiere, aber das script hat mehr Ahnung als ich. Vielleicht hilfts ja.
<le_bot> Title: ShellCheck – shell script analysis tool (at www.shellcheck.net)
<schlurke> was möchtest du wissen?
<schlurke> tojoko: ich gehe schon lange nicht mehr zur schule :D
<jokrebel> tojoko: Und da Du nicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic bist. Fürs nächste mal bitte erst lesen und dann motzen ;-) Danke </OT>
<tojoko> ja, ja, ja
<schlurke> hej totojoko vielen Dank!!!  ist erst mein zweites script.. jetzt geht es. die mp4 datei heißt jetzt allerdings webm.mp4 aber das bekomme ich schon noch raus 
<jokrebel> ach ja! Und ich hatte natürlich _schon_ geschaut gehabt, ob der relevante Text bereits vorhanden ist
<tojoko> jokrebel, sorry, aber das hatte ich jetzt nicht geahnt! :)
<tojoko> schlurke, büdde - merk dir Die Seite.
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-22
<LupusE> goten morgen
<linuxnewbie2016> wie kann ich den grub2-eintrag von windows 10 abändern? da ist die datei /etc/grub.d/30-os-prober.. aber wie soll man sich da nur zurechtfinden? hätte einfach gerne nur "Windows 10" statt "Windows 10 (loader) (auf /dev/sda1) 
<Mathis> hey
<deem> ppq: gerade mal geschaut wegen dem paket. da ist kein xorg paket installiert. ist ja ne server installation. da sollte das doch nicht drauf sein, oder?
<ppq> deem, moin, ne standardmäßig nicht, stimmt. hatte auch nicht alles gelesen von deiner problembeschreibung, wenn schon beim booten kein bild da ist hat das ja nix mit X zu tun.
<deem> ppq: erst ab grub hatte ich kein bild mehr
<deem> davor schon
<ppq> deem, wie sieht denn die /etc/default/grub aus? haste da was geändert?
<ppq> es gibt da ja grafikeinstellungen
<ppq> wenn du keine gemacht hast, wäre das dennoch ein ansatz, vllt. sind die default settings murks für deine hardware
<deem> ppq: ich hatte da ein nomodeset angehängt. ich hatte aber auch kurz bild an einem tag
<deem> mittlerweile hat sich das ganze aber mehr oder weniger erledigt, weil die kiste nicht mehr hier ist
<iw2> hi
<iw2> ich habe mir ein längeres vga kabel drann gemacht und jetzt kackt irgendwie die auflösung ab :-D
<deem> ?
<iw2> irgendws wird nicht mehr richtig erkannt, und die auflösung ist vielleicht auf der hälfte der nativen
<iw2> und kann nicht höher eingestellt werden..
<deem> was ist denn nativ? was für ne grafikkarte ist da drin und warum sollte man heute überhaupt noch vga nutzen wollen?
<iw2> weil die alte kiste hier nur vga hat
<iw2> "Eine Auflösung, die exakt der physikalischen digitalen Auflösung (Pixelzahl) eines Anzeigegerätes entspricht, wird als native Auflösung bezeichnet."
<deem> du sollst mir nicht erklären was nativ bedeutet.. das weiß ich selber.
<deem> und eine frage hast du mir gar nicht beantwortet
<iw2> du hast gefragt was nativ ist :-D
<iw2> ja mom
<deem> für deinen monitor
<iw2> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<_cpo_> hallo
<jokrebel> gerade bei VGA kann schon mal das "falsche Kabel" dafür sorgen, dass der Monitor nicht mehr korrekt erkannt wird und deshalb die Auflösung geringer ist, als theoretisch möglich wäre.
<stevieh> ?
<jokrebel> !
<stevieh> scheint wohl zu sein, aber das kabel würde ich dann eher als kaputt bezeichnen. Aber im Prinzip kann man die EDID informationen überschreiben, bzw. ignorieren
<jokrebel> stevieh: Es gibt durchaus "intakte" Kabel die aber nicht "voll belegt" sind und deshalb bei manchen Grafikarten/Monitor-Kombinationen dann Probleme machen
<stevieh> ich find ein VGA Kabel, das ID0..ID2 nicht belegt hat, nicht intakt.
<stevieh> bzw. DDC. 
<jokrebel> Der Gnome Clocks Alarm Ton ist über das Programm direkt nicht veränderbar. Weiß jemand, wie man da einen anderen Ton einstellen kann? (einfach eine tiefere Pip-Fequenz würd mir schon reichen, da ich den voreingestellten sehr hohen Ton bei Nebengeräuschen gern auch länger nicht wahrnehme)
<sdx23> jokrebel:  https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-clocks/tree/src/alarm.vala das ist hardcoded.
<le_bot> Title: gnome-clocks - Clocks applications for GNOME (at git.gnome.org)
<sdx23> jokrebel: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Clocks mach ein featurerequest auf
<le_bot> Title: Apps/Clocks - GNOME Wiki! (at wiki.gnome.org)
<NTQ> Brauche mal eure Hilfe mit iptables. Ich hab zwei custom chains erstellt, eine davon in nat. Wieso kann ich da kein DNAT target nutzen? Ich mach mal ein paste bin
<jokrebel> sdx23: Das würde wohl ewig dauern bis das dann auch im LTS 16.04 ankäme, oder?
<NTQ> https://paste.ubuntuusers.de/423278/
<le_bot> Title: iptables issue › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mathis> hey, kann mir jemand von euch was zu xscreensaver sagen? immer wenn der an ist und ich klicke auf den Bildschirm, erwische ich einen Button :-/
<jokrebel> warum klickt man, wenn man nicht weiß wohin? Und bewegt die Maus nicht einfach nur oder berührt die Shift-Taste um den Bildschirmschoner abzuschalten. Oder wenigstens rechts-klick
<Mathis> jokrebel: weils ein Touchscreen ist und ich weder Maus noch Tastatur habe
<sdx23> jokrebel: dann editier halt den Source ;)
<jokrebel> also "Ubuntu-Touch"? (kein normales PC-Ubuntu?)
<Mathis> es geht mir eher um das xscreensaver-Programm
<jokrebel> sdx23: oioioi - das trau ich mir nicht zu
<jokrebel> Mathis: ... Was halt vielleicht für "Touch" eher suboptimal ist
<Mathis> nur weil der Bildschirmschoner den "Klick" an den Desktop weiterreicht, das ist doch mist :-/
<jokrebel> Mathis: Ubuntu Touch hat nen eigenen Kanal soweit ich informiert bin
<Mathis> ah, okay... danke
<janek> Hallo, ich hätte mal eine frage bezüglich WWAN bzw. dem Mobilen Breitband.
<jokrebel> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<janek> Ok, sorry;) Also: Ich habe mein WWAN (Congstar) soweit alles Konfiguriert. Aber nachdem ich Mobiles Breitnband angemacht habe, wird nur sporadisch angezeigt, das WWAN verfügabar ist. Aber meisten wird nur angezeit "Mobiles Breitband- Nicht Vervügbar":(
<jokrebel> meine Glaskugel flüstert glaub ich was von "Funkloch"
<jokrebel> sdx23: Oder wär das blos eine Script-Datei öffnen und an der richtigen Stelle verändern und wieder speichern?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Dann wär die nächste Frage: Welche Datei und wo liegt die? Mit normalem Editor? Und was in was abändern?
<sdx23> jokrebel: habe ich oben verlinkt.
<sdx23> in bell_setup wird der Ton ausgewählt.
<jokrebel> das find ich im verlinkten Script 3 mal als "setup_bell ()"
<jokrebel> Wie/wo finde ich diese Datei auf meinem Rechner? Und kann ich die dann einfach abändern? Und was müsste ich da wo/wie verändern. Bin nicht so der Programiersprachenkenner
<karlivoxi> hallo mal ne einfache frage... wie stelle ich bei pidgin ein das die Nachrichten mit xy hat den Raum verlassen ab?
<karlivoxi> das nervt
<jokrebel> karlivoxi: Googlen nach "pidgin hide join part messages" sollte da gut helfen können
<karlivoxi> also bei Pidgin steht "Load the "Join/Part Hiding" plugin from the plugins dialog.  You can  then configure it to hide these messages on rooms larger than a  specified size, or when the user joining/parting has been idle for  longer than a specified period of time. "
<karlivoxi> aber wo kann ich das plugin laden, ich habe keins...
<karlivoxi> oh habe es gefunden :)
<jokrebel> karlivoxi: Vielleicht hilft Dir https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin/ weiter. Aber für ernsthafte IRC-Nutzung würde ich eher einen anderen (reinen) IRC-Client empfehlen.
<le_bot> Title: Pidgin › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> jokrebel: in der Funktionsdefinition. Wo die Datei ist, kA, frag apt-file
<Wishpacker> Guten Abend
<Wishpacker> Ich hab ne intel hd graphics, aber wenn ich unter einstellungen -> anzeige geh kommt bildschirminformationen konnten nicht ausgelesen werden.
<karlivoxi> jokrebel: danke hat sich erledigt
<Wishpacker> gibts da irgendein externes programm dafür, wo ich meine auflösung, den hintergrund usw. einstellen kann?
<dadrc> Wishpacker, was für ein Ubuntu?
<Wishpacker> 16.04
<jokrebel> sdx23: Hab jetzt erst mal auf answers.launchpad gefragt
<jokrebel> karlivoxi: Und die Lösung ist? ... würde übers LOG vielleicht auch anderen noch weitehelfen
<dadrc> Wishpacker, mach mal bitte ein Terminal auf, führ `xrandr` aus und gib uns die Ausgabe davon in einem Pastebin
<Wishpacker> einfach ein terminal aufmachen und xrandr eingeben?
<karlivoxi> jokrebel: ganz einfach --> Kontakliste --> Werkzeuge --> Erweiterungen --> Betreten.. Nachrichten verlassen
<dadrc> Wishpacker, jo
<dadrc> und dann Text kopieren, da rein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Kommt ein Link raus, den hier her
<Wishpacker> ok, warte dann muss ich kurz mit dem pc online
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Wishpacker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23518422/ so bitteschön
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> das sieht ja erstmal gut aus
<dadrc> Wishpacker, wenn xrandr funktioniert, sollte auch arandr gehen. Das kann zumindest Auflösung und Anordnung der Monitore
<dadrc> Kannst du einfach als Paket installieren
<Wishpacker> aber des kann ned spiegeln, sowie ich des gesehen hab
<dadrc> Gleiche Ausgabe auf beiden?
<Wishpacker> Ja
<dadrc> Geht, musst die Monitore nur übereinander ziehen
<dadrc> Dann zeigen sie das gleiche an
<Wishpacker> krass mal testen..
<Wishpacker> jetzt ist auf dem notebook bildschirm was abgeschnitten
<karlivoxi> hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich jpegs bzw. Bild und Video Dateien siche nach Malware untersuchen kann. mat und exiftool nutze ich bereits, calmscan so wieso, aber das reicht wohl nicht
<dadrc> Wishpacker, Auflösung auf beiden Monitoren gleich?
<Wishpacker> Aber wenn ich die Auflösung laptop runterschraube wird un
<Wishpacker> das geht nicht
<Wishpacker> weil die haben nicht die gleichen auflösungen zur auswahl
<whoma> Hallo. Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu mke2fs. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<dadrc> whoma, einfach fragen
<dadrc> Wishpacker, mh, unpraktisch
<whoma> Also ich möchte eine image Datei erstellen und diese per fastboot auf ein tablet flashen. Leider stört sich die adb Shell an dem "64bit" Flag. Wie kann ich diese aus dem Image entfernen, bzw ohne 64bit Option erstellen?
<dadrc> Wishpacker, laut deinem xrandr können beide Monitore 1280x720, kannst du das nicht auswählen?
<jokrebel> Wishpacker: Wie willst Du exakt gleich darstellen können, wenn die Monitore nicht die gleiche Auflösung können? Da wirst Du (wenn überhaupt) mit Verzerrungen leben müssen
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-23
<pLaTo0n> moin
<LupusE> hola
<NTQ> Schon geil, wenn which zu jedem command sagt, dass er nicht gefunden werden kann, bis man merkt, dass which gar nicht installiert ist. xD
<koegs> 16.04 Server-Installation, Dienste laufen alle, aber im Bootscreen bleibt er bei "Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen..." stehen
<koegs> man kann auf ne andere Console wechseln und sich anmelden, syslog und journalctl zeigen nix auffälliges, eine Idee dazu?
<k1l_> videotreiber installiert?
<k1l_> achso, server
<Frickelpit> show plymouth boot screen bei 'nem server?
<koegs> ich wunder mich auch, quiet splash ist aus, ich sehe die normalen meldungen
<k1l_> mal nomodeset probiert?
<Frickelpit> koegs: schau mal, ob da wirklich plymouth installiert ist auf der kiste
<koegs> k1l_: kann ich machen, aber eigentlich wurder der server "nur" von a nach b transportiert, es ging also auch mal ohne nomodeset
<koegs> und nein, es gab angeblich keine anderen änderungen am system
<koegs> Frickelpit: ii  plymouth                           0.9.2-3ubuntu13.1                   amd64        boot animation, logger and I/O multiplexer
<Frickelpit> mh, in der Tat. bei mir auf ner testbüchse ist der auch installiert
<koegs> hm wieso ist auf der kiste zweimal libplymouth drauf? O.o
<koegs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23521634/
<nagetier> koegs: noplymouth ist keine Option?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> könnte ich auch mal explizit setzen
<NTQ> Angenommen ich habe ein kleines Webinterface gebastelt, das von PHP als "www-data"-User über Apache dynamisch erstellt wird. Wie kann ich elegant das Problem lösen, dass ein paar bestimmte Skripte von PHP aus als root ausgeführt werden dürfen?
<NTQ> Man klickt zum Beispiel auf einen Button im Webinterface und PHP ruft dann ein Bash-Skript auf, dass parametrisiert eine bestimmte iptables-Regeln anlegt?
<nagetier> NTQ: sudoers? wobei das dann nur auf genau dem einen System läuft
<nagetier> NTQ: Ich schnatter nur, habe eigentlich keine Ahnung davon, sei also gewarnt :)
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wie kann ich das nofile limit unter ubuntu 16.04 hochstellen? nach einem neustart gibt mir ulimit -n immer 1024 zurück, egal was ich in der /etc/security/limits.conf eintrage
<NTQ> Ja, sudoers wäre ne Möglichkeit, aber tatsächlich unschön. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre ein C-Programm mit setuid(0). Na ich schaue mal wie ich das mache. Vermutlich geht es auch nur so.
<Sagan> moin, kann mir jemand helfen? Ich bekomme bei jeder installation seit einer stunde etwa: Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency
<k1l_> ja was für fehler traten denn auf? pack mal die ganze ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com
<Sagan> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23523397/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> was ist das für eine kiste?
<k1l_> da muss vorher aber was passiert sein. hast du genug platz auf den partitionen? "df -h" und "df -i" zeigt das
<Sagan> 16.04 LTS
<Sagan> 1% speicher ist voll bei -h, bei dem anderen sind nur 12 belegt
<Sagan> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist ein installationsvorgang irgendwie abgebrochen, da hab ich aber das log nicht mehr
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency
<Sagan> E: Internal Error, No file name for linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency:amd64
<k1l_> ist das ein desktop?
<Sagan> ein server
<k1l_> ein vserver?
<Sagan> genau
<k1l_> kannst du da überhaupt selber kernel installieren? je nach virtualisierungssystem wird der vom host gestellt
<Sagan> das war meine ich schon installiert, ich hab das ding jedenfalls komplett installiert erhalten
<Sagan> nur ich weiß nur, das vorher nicht diese fehler bei der installation jedes mal kam
<nagetier> Sagan: du hast einen Grund einen -lowlatency auf einen vserver zu installieren?
<Sagan> nagetier: wie gesagt, ich hab ihn fertig installiert erhalten
<Sagan> aber wenn es zu aufwändig ist, ich habe noch einen wiederherstellungspunkt von 13:41, bedeutet dann halt nur nen neustart
<nagetier> Verstehe ich noch nicht ganz, das Image vom Hoster hat den lowlatency implementiert?
<Sagan> also ich hab den server gemietet, die zugangsdaten bekommen, mich eingeloggt, und da war das system schon genau so drauf
<Sagan> am system selber habe ich nichts verändert
<nagetier> Sagan: und welcher Kernel ist dort lauffähig?
<k1l_> Sagan: dann frag den hoster support was sie dazu sagen.
<Sagan> naja, ich würde sonst den server auf einen wiederherstellungspunkt vor diesem problem setzen, das ist nicht lange her, und ich hab da nichts was wichtig wäre dazwischen gemacht
<fford> Der Fehler wird doch wiederkommen, wenn Du nicht einen Kernel versuchst hast zu installieren. 
<Sagan> hm
<bunyip> wie k1l_ angedeutet hat, wenn es ein openvz ist, kannst du keinen eigenen kernel installieren.
<fford> Oder eine Software die das versucht zu installierende Paket als Abhängigkeit hat.
<bunyip> oder ist es ein KVM?
<Sagan> virtuozzo ist die plattform für den server
<oxtobear> strato?
<Sagan> derzeit ja
<oxtobear> das sollte laut details gehn
<Sagan> wie denn genau? sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency schlug ja fehl
<oxtobear> machst du das ueber deinen kundenservicebereich?
<Sagan> achso, das mit dem backup? ja
<Sagan> würde ich dann
<oxtobear> das installieren 
<Sagan> nee, über shell
<oxtobear> guck doch mal ob das ueber den kundenbereich geht
<Sagan> wo gehen denn installationen über den kundenbereich? ich hab das noch nicht gefunden
<nagetier> Sagan: und du willst zum lowlatency wechseln, oder wie kann ich das verstehen?
<nagetier> raffe es noch immer nicht, sorry
<Sagan> nagetier: nein, er soll neuinstalliert werden, als quasi repariert im windows sprech, weil ich bei jedem apt befehl einen fehler bekomme
<nagetier> entweder der Hoster schiebt den lowlatency mit, oder man lässt den laufen, der angeboten wird
<oxtobear> also ich habe keinen vserver, aber ich lese da "installationen anderer distributionen ueber den kundenservicebereich mit wenigen klicks kostenlos moeglich"
<Sagan> den hier: Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency
<Sagan> oxtobear: ja, aber das überschreibt das OS und alle dateien etc
<Sagan> einzelne programme nicht
<Sagan> ich hätte ja nur gerne diesen fehler repariert, ein neues OS wollte ich eigentlich nicht
<k1l_> Sagan: das problem ist, wir wissen nicht was der hoster da auf dem host und bei dem image verändert hat.
<oxtobear> okay ich kann nicht weiterhelfen
<Sagan> hm :/
<fford> Sagan: Strato hat einen Support, der Tipp kam schonmal ^^
<Sagan> meint ihr in der theorie das eine wiederherstellung des filesystems von vorher helfen würde? also von dem kompletten?
<nagetier> Sagan: Du installierst das Image vom Hoster, und direkt danach wirft apt Fehler, oder hast du da schon zuvor eingegriffen?
<oxtobear> aber vllt koennte man ja ubuntu 14.06 lowlatncy versuchen ... wenn es das gibt ... hab da keine ahnung von
<nagetier> Wenn ja, kann das nur der Support von denen lösen
<Sagan> nagetier: das image vom hoster war installiert, der server läuft seit mehr als zwei wochen ohne probleme. heut dann ein fehler in der installation, und dann dieses kernelproblem
<nagetier> hm..
<nagetier> Sagan: Und du hast derzeit welchen Kernel laufen, pack mal die komplette Ausgbe hier bitte rein
<Sagan> [19:21:29] <Sagan> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23523397/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Sagan> das war die der instllation
<nagetier> Sagan: was sagt denn 'uname -a' ?
<Sagan> Linux ......stratoserver.net 4.4.0-042stab111.11 #1 SMP Thu Oct 27 16:59:03 MSK 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> Sagan: also hast du da den lowlatency kernel installiert
<Sagan> bzw er wurde installiert, ja
<k1l_> das geht nicht.
<Sagan> was geht nicht?
<k1l_> wenn du einen lowlatency kernel willst wende dich an strato.
<Sagan> jetzt kann ich dir nciht folgen
<k1l_> Sagan: du hast da den lowlatency kernel manuell installiert. und apt schmeisst dann fehler
<Sagan> hm. eigentlich wollte ich nur apt-get install software-properties-common ausführen. beinhaltet das paket etwa den kernel?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> du kannst in /var/log/apt/ gucken wann du den kernel da installiert hast
<Sagan> hm, das sind nur meine installationen drinne, und ich hab keinen installiert, zumindest nicht selber
<Sagan> aber das problem ist nicht ganz behoben: Wenn ich irgendein paket installieren, kommt immer noch derselbe fehler wie am anfang. kann es sein, das da irgendetwas in der config falsch ist?
<nagetier> Ich verstehe nicht warum du 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency' ausführst, wenn du den doch gar nicht haben willst. Was sagt denn 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image' ?
<Sagan> root@h2624169:~# dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Sagan> iF  linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency   4.4.0-47.68                     amd64        Linux kernel image for version 4.4.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<nagetier> Sagan: und 'ls -l /boot' ?
<Sagan> nagetier: ich möchte eigentlich keinen neuen kernel haben, einfach nur das betriebssystem lassen wie es ist, aber ich möchte einfach wieder normale apt-get installationen ausführen können, ohne diesen einen fehler zu bekommen
<nagetier> jo, verständlich
<Sagan> -rw------- 1 root root 7095936 Okt 27 01:17 vmlinuz-4.4.0-47-lowlatency
<Sagan> etc
<Sagan> zwar andere namen, aber die nummer ist dieselbe
<nagetier> Sagan: paste das mal komplett
<Sagan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23523735/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> das wird ja immer mystischer (für mich, zumindest)
<nagetier> Sorry, ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.. dann wird Strato den wohl verteilen. Warum das alles nicht "durchläuft", scheint wirklich ein Fall für den Support von denen zu sein
<Sagan> hm, ok, dann versuch ich es da mal
<Sagan> aber vielen dank für eure geduld :)
<nagetier> Sagan: Bleibe mal ruhig noch hier, evtl meldet sich ja noch jemand der da mehr durchblickt und sogar bei Strato angemeldet ist und das vergleichen kann
<oxtobear> ich bin zwar bei strato aber kein vserver
<faekjarz> Nabend miteinander! Ich möchte eine Zeichenkette über /dev/ttyUSBx an ein Gerät schicken. Einfach in die Gerätedatei rein pipen geht nicht, oder doch? Wer hat eine Idee?
<dadrc> screen mit der entsprechenden bitrate auf das device aufmachen, krams da rein
<faekjarz> dadrc: lässt screen sich denn scripten, oder kennt das nur interaktiven modus? (Ich möchte das gern scripten ;)
<dadrc> ah, ok
<dadrc> faekjarz, dann solltest du das tty entsprechend konfigurieren können: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/220821
<le_bot> Title: tty - Sending serial commands with echo vs screen session - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<dadrc> müsstest du mal probieren
<DaVu> n'abend zusammen. Ich habe mal eine Frage. Im Endeffekt handelt es sich nicht um ein Ubuntu-System. Ich würde die Frage aber gern auf ein Ubuntu System reflektieren. Auch wenn sich das gerade unsinnig anhört ;)..
<DaVu> Die eigentliche Frage ist, wie man bei einer NVidia Grafikkarte erkennt welcher DFP angeschlossen und aktiv ist
<DaVu> ein: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i -w "connected"
<DaVu> hilft in dem Fall zwar, gibt mir aber für einen angeschlossenen Monitor mehrere Zeilen aus
<DaVu> gibt es da eine elegantere Lösung? Die mir auch nur eine einzelne Zeile ausgibt?
<NTQ> Ich hab mehrere VServer bei Strato
<NTQ> Nirgendwo ist was in /boot. Der Kernel wird vom VM-Host gestellt. Da kann man nichts dran ändern, nicht mal modprobe oder sowas.
<nagetier> NTQ: Die Frage ist welche Virtualisierung du nutzt
<NTQ> Strato nutzt überall Virtuozzo
<nagetier> ahso, ok
<faekjarz> dadrc: sehr schön, das sieht brauchbar aus. Vielen Dank für's Finden.
<nagetier> NTQ: Dann ist das ein Ansatz :)
<nagetier> Sagan: Dann würde ich den vmlinuz-4.4.0-47-lowlatency glatt entfernen, du hast ja einen Snapshot
<jokrebel> Wie bekomm ich die Meldung los? uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<jokrebel> bezüglich des Schlüssels von Virtualbox
<Sagan> hm, ok
<NTQ> jokrebel: Wo wird dir das angezeigt?
<Sagan> nagetier: immer noch der fehler
<jokrebel> NTQ: am Ende von "apt update"
<NTQ> Liegt vielleicht am Zertifikat von den virtualbox-servern? Oder kommt das aus dem Ubuntu-Archiv?
<nagetier> Sagan: Hattest purge oder remove verwendet?
<Sagan> nagetier: rm
<nagetier> Sagan: Hole das Snapshot zurück und entferne den mit purge
<Sagan> nagetier: wo ist da der unterschied?
<jokrebel> ach neee - is ja gar nicht virtualbox. Multisystem ist schuld
<Sagan> aber ich glaube wenn ich den snapshot eh hole, schaue ich erstmal ob sich da sproblem von so löst
<nagetier> Sagan: purge entfernt auch tiefere Einträge als remove, besser kann ich es nicht ausdrücken
<Sagan> hm
<Luke_> (ich nehm jetzt den nick, weil der andere läuft genau auf *dem* server)
<nagetier> Sagan: Worauf hattest du rm losgelassen?
<Luke_> (ich bin jetzt hier ;))
<Luke_> auf den vmlinuz-4.4.0-47-lowlatency
<nagetier> Luke_: Das wird nicht funktionieren, du willst den Kernel aus der "apt-Datenbank" entfernen
<Luke_> naja, die backup-wiederherstellung läuft eh gerade
<Luke_> schauen wir mal, ob es danach nicht eh weg ist
<nagetier> also 'apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency'
<nagetier> Jo
<Luke_> und da kommt das eben entfernte eh wieder
<dadrc> DaVu,  `xrandr | grep " connected"`
<dadrc> geht auch bei anderen Grafikkarten
<dadrc> da kriegst du genau eine zeile pro monitor
<DaVu> dadrc: danke, das werde ich direkt probieren. Bekomme ich da auch bei NVIdia "DFP-irgendwas" als ausgabe?
<DaVu> Denn das brauche ich für das, was ich vorhabe
<dadrc> Meine nvidia liefert: DVI-I-1 connected 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 520mm x 330mm
<dadrc> wenn du nur den namen willst, pack ein | cut -d' ' -f1 dahinter
<dadrc> dann kriegst du nur das interface
<DaVu> ok, danke. 
<DaVu> Ich brauche das ganze für ein script für LibreELEC und ein bestimmtes Verhalten. Dafür brauche ich für NVidia zwingend den angeschlossenen Monitor mit der DFP-0 (z. B) angabe
<DaVu> kann halt auch DFP-1 oder auch DFP-2 sein. Je nach Layout der GraKa
<DaVu> aber ich danke dir für die Hilfe. Muss nochmal genau in die Ausgaben schauen und mal sehen, ob mir das weiter hilft
<Luke_> es geht übrigens wieder :)
<Luke_> der restore hat alles gefixt
<nagetier> Luke_: der linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency ist jetzt nicht mehr installiert?
<Luke_> ich kann gleich mal schauen
<Luke_> wie war da noch mal der befehl für? (die logs sind auf dem anderen server)
<nagetier> 'dpkg -l | grep linux-image'
<Luke_> da kommt einfach nichts
<nagetier> okey, dann ist er weg, wo auch immer er herkam ;)
<jokrebel> Multisystem ist ja total "french" - gibts da auch näheres in Deutsch (oder wenigstens Englisch)? 
<nagetier> Luke_: jetzt verwendest du den Kernel vom Hoster, ist bei deiner Virtualisierung so korrekt
<nagetier> Wobei ddu den auch zuvor verwendet hattest, nur hat sich dort linux-image-4.4.0-47-lowlatency eingeschliechen, wie auch immer
<nagetier> *eingeschlichen
<Luke_> hm
<Luke_> aber wie gesagt, vielen vielen dank für eure geduld :)
<nagetier> Kein Problem :)
<tuppabox> seers kann mir jemand bei der php installation helfen bekomms grad nicht zam
<tuppabox> nginx + php 7
<tuppabox> extension lässt sich nicht aktivieren....muss ich die erst noch runterladen?
<simpleirc> hi
<empedokles78> bei einem apt upgrade erhalte ich: "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/adobe-flashplugin_20161108.1.orig.tar.gz' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Keine Berechtigung)
<k1l> empedokles78: welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<empedokles78> k1l, 16.04 LTS
<k1l> bist du da als root unterwegs?
<empedokles78> k1l, ja.
<k1l> das ist schlecht
<empedokles78> ich dachte bei apt müsse man beim updaten sudo immer verwenden.
<k1l> ja, sudo ist auch richtig. aber nicht eine rootshell
<empedokles78> ach, das nicht.
<DaVu> root unter Ubuntu ist ohnehin nicht nötig
<DaVu> also eine root-shell
<empedokles78> ich dachte ubuntu hat keinen root.
<k1l> empedokles78: kannst du mal den ganzen output aud einen paste packen?
<DaVu> empedokles78: hat es schon. Nur nicht von Haus aus...aber das ist eine andere Geschichte
<empedokles78> k1l, https://dpaste.de/wgyt
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #391475 (at dpaste.de)
<k1l> ok, das ist nur eine warnung, dass er das als root downloaden musste und nicht als "einfacher" user apt. ist erstmal kein problem
<empedokles78> Was sind: ttf-mscorefonts-installer? Da hab' ich eine GUI erhalten.
<k1l> das sind die windows schrifte, die werden z.b. für wine benötigt
<empedokles78> k1l, okay, und die sind pflicht?
<DaVu> Pflicht sind sie nicht. Es sei denn du nutzt wohl Wine. Ich habe sie für kdenlive installieren müssen. Sie tun halt nicht weh
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriftarten/#Installation
<le_bot> Title: Schriftarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> DaVu, nein, ich nutze Wine nicht, darum erstaunt mich, dass sie geladen werden möchten.
<DaVu> Von selbst kommen die nicht dort hin. 
<empedokles78> Komisch, dann wird es ein anderes Programm sein.
<DaVu> Irgendwas musst du wohl installiert haben, was die Schriften benötigt. Aber wie gesagt...sie tun halt nicht weh und schaden auch nicht
<empedokles78> okay, vielen dank.
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-24
<LupusE> hola
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Ubuntu 16.04, Fehlerkaskade: 1. Beim Hochfahren ab und zu Hinweis auf Fehler 2. Zwei Dateien können nicht gesichert werden. Diese lassen sich auch nicht bearbeiten, da root erforderlich
<stevieh> wus?
<Rolfi> 3. Software Center kann ich anklicken, das Fenster erscheint kurz, verschwindet wieder
<Rolfi> Vorschlag: Bevor wir hier lange Zeit verbringen, neu installieren. Wie löscht man Ubuntu 16.04 am besten?
<Frickelpit> einfach bei der installation die Partition formatieren lassen
<Rolfi> Frickelpit: Also gar nichts tun und Installations-CD starten?
<Frickelpit> jo
<Rolfi> prima. Danke. Schönen Tag!
<Frickelpit> dito
<koegs> das war ne schnelle lösung :D
<stevieh> tja, so erfahrung mit windows hilft an der stelle
<jokrebel> hm?
<stevieh> geht nicht? Neu installieren.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Rochvellon> hö? weiß jemand, was es mit dem Paket ttf-mscorefonts-installer auf sich hat? Ich bekomme seit einigen Tagen die Meldung, dass das Paket nicht herunterladbar sei. Gebe ich jedoch https://netix.dl.sourceforge.net/project/corefonts/the fonts/final/arial32.exe direkt im Browser ein, dann wird mir diese Datei zum DL angeboten
<Rochvellon> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/489145/99524914/ habe das bisher nur bei diesem Paket 
<le_bot> Title: #489145 • Fedora Project Pastebin (at paste.fedoraproject.org)
<Rochvellon> das ist er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1543280 “Synaptic fails with “W: Can't drop privileges for ...” : Bugs : aptitude package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Lengsdorfer> das hier ist zu finden, ohne gewähr:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343599
<le_bot> Title: [ubuntu] Cannot Install MS Core Fonts (at ubuntuforums.org)
<sdx23> Rochvellon: wer oder was gibt dir diese Meldung?
<Rochvellon> sdx23: die bekam ich, als ich das Paket in der Konsole manuell installieren wollte
<Rochvellon> so, als würgaraund habe ich mir jetzt das Paket von Debian installiert
<Rolfi> Hallo! Schönen Tag! Spanische Sonderzeichen unter Ubuntu 16.04: ¡¿ gehen, aber nicht das "n mit Tilde" über altgr+~+n. Tastatur Dell W313 D
<Rolfi> wie in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen/ beschrieben. 
<le_bot> Title: Sonderzeichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Welche Tastatur muß ich bei keyboard-configuration ggf. eingeben, da meine nicht dabei ist?
<sdx23> Rolfi: was ist die Ausgabe von: setxkbmap -query
<Rolfi> rules:      evdev model:      pc105 layout:     de,us
<sdx23> Rolfi: kein options compose? Dann geht das natuerlich nicht.
<sdx23> oder halt variant deadgraveacute
<Rolfi> Was muß ich tun?
<sdx23> Die Konfiguration der Deadkeys muss getrennt für die virtuellen Konsolen, den X-Server und die Desktopumgebung geschehen.
<sdx23> (aus dem von dir verlinkten Wiki Artikel)
<sdx23> welche Oberflaeche hast du? Unity?
<Rolfi> ja
<Rolfi> Unitiy, wie nach der Installation
<Rolfi> 64 bit
<sdx23> im control-center (Einstellungen), Texteingabe, dort ein Layout hinzufuegen, in der Auswahl German (dead grave acute) verwenden
<karlivoxi> ich krieg noch die krise mit dem java... 
<karlivoxi> habe soeben installiert opnjdk-7* und icedtea-7*
<karlivoxi> wenn ich dann zu java.com gehe zum testen... geht daa applet kurz zeigt die version an... 1.5 ... und dann kommt FEHLER
<karlivoxi> weiß jemand wo das Problem genau ist?
<karlivoxi>         IcedTea-Web Plugin version: 1.5.3 (1.5.3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)     
<karlivoxi>         et.sourceforge.jnlp.LaunchException: Fatal: Initialisierungsfehler: Konnte Applet nicht initialisieren     
<karlivoxi>         net.sourceforge.jnlp.LaunchException: Fatal: Initialisierungsfehler: Unbekannte Hauptklasse.     
<karlivoxi>         Could not find class JavaDetection     
<karlivoxi> das und mehr erschient wenn ich auf das Applet klicke
<karlivoxi> also ich werde mal gehen... vielleicht melde ich mich später noch mal, danke
<k1l> mir hätte noch gefehlt welcher browser denn jetzt
<Rolfi> systemeinstellungen -> Texteingabe -> Tastatureinstellungen -> Texteingabe -> Compose Taste -> rechte Alt-Taste 
<Sim_> Ich hab ein Upgrade auf Kubuntu 16.10 gestartet auf der grafischen Oberfläche. Leider ist der Bildschirm schwarz und der amonitor sagt no signal
<tokam1> http://boxshot.com/boxshot/tutorials/howto/3d-box/
<le_bot> Title: Creating a Simple 3D Software Box in Boxshot - A Step By Step Guide (at boxshot.com)
<tokam1> gibt es soetwas für Ubuntu
<Rolfi> nützt nichts. Jetzt geht die Tilde überhaupt nicht mehr.
<Sim_> Wenn ich mit strg alt f1 auf text basierte Kommandozeile umstell kann ich von dort aber nicht rebooten da der Upgrade Prozess sich sperrt. 
<Sim_> gibz es ne Möglichkeit wieder auf die Plasma Oberfläche zu kommen
<k1l> Sim_: ich weiß nicht was bei kde kaputt ist. aber ich würde das update eher laufen lassen als es abzubrechen
<sdx23> Rolfi: mit Compose musst du die Tasten nacheinander druecken. Wenn du gleichzeitig willst, dead grave acute.
<stevieh> tokam1: nö.
<stevieh> es gibt 3d cad programme, aber nicht sowas
<Rolfi> geht nicht. Ich drücke AltGr und + gleichzeitig lasse los und dann n, oder alles nacheinander. Beides geht nicht.
<Sim_> ich würd gern sehen wir weit es ist, lässt sich das nicht wiederbeleben ohne abbrechen und neustwrten zu müssen?
<Rolfi> Wo finde ich dead grave acute?
<k1l> Sim_: ich weiß nicht warum plasma bei sowas abkackt. ob man den prozess bei kde einzend wieder anzeigen kann, glaube nicht. der wird sicher gekillt, wenn du den desktop neustartest
<k1l> Sim_: und ein abgebrochener upgrade ist schlimmer als etwas zu warten
<Sim_> falls das Upgrade die frage stellt alte geänderte Datei behalten oder ersetzen. Löuft das ohne mich weiter wenn ich nicht antworten kannm
<k1l> Sim_: da weiß ich nicht wie kde das handhabt
<Rolfi> Schade, daß spanische Sonderzeichen nicht gehen. Gut, daß ich Windows noch behalten habe. Viele Grüße
<Sim_> wie wird es denn sonst gemacht ? Dachte update manager und do release upgrade sind unabhängig von der grafischen Oberfläche
<k1l> do-release-upgrade ja, das startet einen screen.
<sdx23> Rolfi: Ist wahrscheinlich auch besser fuer dich...
<peter_> hallo
<peter_> ich bräuchte bitte dringend hilfe, bin schon bisschen verzweifelt
<peter_> besitze einen lenovo thinkpad t420s und benutze seit einer woche ubuntu 16.04. 
<_moep_> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<peter_> das problem, cpu ist im ruhezustand knapp 60 grad und lüfter laufen auf hochtouren, also 4000 umdrehungen, wohlgemerkt alles im ruhezustand
<peter_> wenn ich was am pc tue, dann gehts auf 80 grad hoch 
<peter_> auf der uni bib fühlen sich andere kollegen von dem geräusch gestört
<peter_> unter windows 7 war aber alles leise
<peter_> tlp fan ist auch schon oben
<peter_> und diese ganzen stromsparprogramme
<peter_> habe auch alles distributionen ausprobiert
<peter_> also linux mint, manjaro und jetzt ubuntu
<peter_> jetzt im chat 55 grad, 4200 umdrehungen
<peter_> nebenbei schau ich weder video noch sonst was
<Frickelpit> peter_: hast du tlp installiert?
<peter_> jap
<Frickelpit> läuft das auch?
<peter_> auch aktiviert
<peter_> jap
<Frickelpit> systemctl status tlp.service
<peter_> active exited
<k1l> 60° ist aber nix für ne mobile cpu.
<nagetier> peter_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung/ das ist bekannt?
<le_bot> Title: Lüftersteuerung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> da das *20 schon was alt ist kann das einfach ne menge staub sein und alte wärmeleitpaste. wenn es im direkten vergleich mit win besser läuft, dann nur, weil der da die lüftersteuerung mehr drosselt und höhere temperaturen aushält
<peter_> jap ist bekannt, in einem forum hat mir ein kollege geraten ich solle mich bitte auf die cpu temparatur konzentrieren, denn diese ist die ursache für den powerbetrieb des lüfters. der lüfter arbeitet ja deswegen, weil die cpu so heiß wird
<Frickelpit> aufschrauben und reinigen
<peter_> hmmm... das könnte natürlich sein
<peter_> das gerät hab ich auf ebay günstig ersteigert da mein notebook flöten gegangen ist, aber brauche es für die diplomarbeit, für mehr nicht!
<peter_> mache mir eben wegen der temparatur sorgen
<k1l> du kannst dir auch mal lubuntu angucken. das ist halt ein minimaler desktop ohne 3d. das heisst der sollte auch deutlich weniger cpu last erzeugen. den rest der last durch die programme wird bei allen sonst gleich sein. aber wie gesagt, 60° ist kein problem
<k1l> guck mal ob das bios das aktuellste ist. 
<nagetier> wenn der gebraucht ankam, würde ich den definitiv mal aufmachen
<peter_> wie könnte ich das bios aktivieren?
<peter_> sorry...aktualisieren
<peter_> also falls es nicht mehr aktuell sein sollte
<peter_> achja, ist übrigens eine intel graphics grafikkarte und keine n vidia
<k1l> peter_: musst du gucken wie das bei deinem gerät genau geht. einige bieten dos usb stick images an. andere brauchen da ein windows installiert.
<nagetier> und bei anderen reicht es aus das image direkt im bios selber zu laden
<nagetier> image auf einen fat32 stick, bios aufrufen, option suchen, quelle angeben, done
<peter_> und das image muss ich logischerweise von der lenovo seite runterladen
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> und zwar genau das passende
<Frickelpit> peter_: bevor du da am bios rumflasht und im schlimmsten Fall scheiterst, lies dir den changelog der bios-updates durch. wenn die nicht dein problem lösen, lass es
<Frickelpit> ein aufschrauben und säubern bringt dir bestimmt mehr
<peter_> hmm
<peter_> ja glaube auch
<peter_> vorallem steht da bios update nur für windows 7,8 etc
<peter_> nirgends linux
<k1l> peter_: ja, habe ich doch gesagt. die meisten bieten nur windows oder dos an.
<peter_> als linux benutzer hat man es anscheinend nicht leicht :-)
<k1l> aber da die lüftersteuerung bios sache ist, kommt da mit neueren versionen meist eine verbesserte mit rein. deswegen guck erstmal nach welche bios version du nutzt und welche verfügbar ist. 
<nagetier> habe hier "BIOS Update (Bootable CD)" vor mir, warum die Überschrift "BIOS Update (Bootable CD) for Windows" anzeigt, ist mir unklar, bin aber fast sicher, man kann die auch ohne Windows verwenden
<nagetier> Und auf einen Stick sollte das Image sich auch legen lassen
<Frickelpit> ja, kann man
<k1l> ja das muss man dann die leute im internet befragen, die sich mit genau dem modell auskennen.
<nagetier> "he BIOS Update CD can boot the computer disregarding the operating systems and update the UEFI BIOS (including system program and Embedded Controller program) stored in the ThinkPad computer to fix problems, add new functions, or expand functions as noted below."
<k1l> nagetier: das hängt halt extrem davon ab, ob das modell das so erkennt und zum flashen bootet. das kannst du nicht so pauschal sagen
<nagetier> Dann kann man das aber mal versuchen, nur für Windows ist so halt nicht korrekt
<k1l> …
<Frickelpit> peter_: http://thinkwiki.de/T420s#Bekannte_Probleme
<le_bot> Title: T420s – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<simpleirc> hi
<peter_> ich schraub mal das gerät auf. sollte es nicht besser werden boote ich mal das bios updaten 
<peter_> danke vielmals für die tips
<peter_> aufs bios updaten wäre ich nicht von selbst gekommen
<Frickelpit> peter_: http://thinkwiki.de/BIOS-Update_ohne_optisches_Laufwerk_unter_Linux
<le_bot> Title: BIOS-Update ohne optisches Laufwerk unter Linux – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<peter_> super
<peter_> das versuche ich gleich mal
<peter_> schönen abend noch
<peter_> und danke nochmals
<smeexs> ich bekomm seit 1-2tagen im ff die meldung "libavcodec may be vulnerable or is not supported, and should be updated to play video" , seit dem ruckeln die flashvideostreams im vollbild
<smeexs> system ist aber am aktuellen stand , ich hab 14.04
<k1l> smeexs: findet "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" noch updates?
<smeexs> mom
<smeexs> was macht full upgrade ?
<smeexs> kein system upgrade oder ?
<k1l> nein. ubuntu nutzt nicht apt für das system upgrade
<smeexs> ach das lag am firefox 
<smeexs> durch die version 50
<smeexs> lösung about:config ,libavcodec suchen und bei
<smeexs> "media.libavcodec.allow-obsolete" auf true stellen
<smeexs> keine ahnung warum ich das bei der ersten recherche nicht gefunden hab, sorry , dürfte nur 14.04 betreffen
<k1l> jo kann sein
<k1l> bzw alle älteren distris.
<uniCATx> Hi, folgende Fehlermeldung: AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<uniCATx> habe mit sudo apt -f install geprüft
<uniCATx> und danach
<uniCATx> sudo dpkg -C
<uniCATx> aber weshalb die Meldung ist mir unklar??
<uniCATx> könnte mir jemand eine Erläuterung liefern?
<fford> uniCATx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1644498
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1644498 “apt-get update returns “AppStream cache update com...” : Bugs : appstream package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<uniCATx> fford, thx:)
<fford> uniCATx: in dem Bug-Report ist noch ein zweiter Bug-Report von "sudo apt-get update" enthalten.
<uniCATx> fford, es wird demnächst gepatched. also bis dann. GN8 fford 
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-25
<blut> Hallo. Bei Ubuntu 16.04 LTS... Wie kann ich bei Lightdm die zuletzt verwendete Umgebung fuer jeden Nutzer merken lassen auch wenn ich den Rechner neu starte?
<stevieh> macht es das nicht von selbst?
<stevieh> oder was meinst du mit umgebung? Geöffnete Fenster?
<blut> stevieh: Den Desktop Manager (unity,plasma,xfce4,dwm,xsession,...)
<stevieh> hmm... ich dachte, das ist von selbst so...
<blut> stevieh: tut es leider nicht. Nach einem Neustart (oder lightdm neustart mit 'systemctl restart lightdm') wird wieder die default-session verwendet
<blut> Ich habe dazu bei einer alten debian version einen Bericht gefunden: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=767359
<le_bot> Title: #767359 - lightdm: Selected session not remembered anymore - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<blut> Da beziehen sich die Authoren allerdings auf die .dmrc configuration, die ich bisher nie genutzt habe
<dadrc> Könnte ansonsten https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/837002 sein
<le_bot> Title: Bug #837002 “saved user session not loaded when greeter-hide-use...” : Bugs : Light Display Manager (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<blut> hmm... that bug has been open since 2011
<stevieh> hehe, desktop linux wird immer mehr zu nem single user system.
<stevieh> aber du kannst sicher auch von hand die session hardcoden per user.
<stevieh> sollte immer noch über .xsessionfoo gehen
<Frickelpit> blut: woher soll lightdm wissen, wer da gerade vor dem rechner sitzt?
<stevieh> ?
<blut> der benutzername...
<Frickelpit> ja, das musst du aber dann anderweitig klären, wenn der benutzer sich anmeldet
<blut> stevieh: Ich habe etwa 100 Nutzer. Da werde ich das nicht von Hand festlegen
<stevieh> ne, das stimmt. Du hast 100 Nutzer? Internetcafe? Schulung?
<Frickelpit> lightdm startet und stellt entweder die zuletzt benutzte oder die default zur verfügung
<stevieh> und das tut es anscheinend nicht mehr
<blut> Theoretisch sollte lightdm einfach die last-session aus der userhome/.dmrc laden
<blut> stevieh: MPI Wissenschaftler
<stevieh> so richtige rechner pools. Klasse. 
<Frickelpit> blut: also soll vor dem login des users, lightdm alle userverzeichnisse durchgehen und die .dmrc laden?
<blut> Hmm... und noch Benutzer Verwaltung ueber NIS
<blut> Frickelpit: Eigentlich sollte es das tun wenn man entweder einen der letzten Benutzer aus der Liste auswaehlt oder den Benutzer-Namen eintippt.
<blut> Hab' gerade noch eine Idee
<stevieh> nfs überlagerung...
<Frickelpit> blut: das passiert aber dann schon bei der anmeldung
<stevieh> blut: hast du mal probiert, ob das problem auch mit rein lokalen nutzern besteht?
<Frickelpit> blut: du könntest déinen login-manager nutzen, der auf die .xinitrc zugreift, dann kannste das pro user bestimmen, welche DE gestartet werden soll
<Frickelpit> *einen
<blut> Frickelpit: habe ich, aber den kann ich nicht als default festlegen. Was, wenn ein Nutzer noch keine .xsession hat?
<stevieh> hmm... das sollte doch der session manager eintragen?
<noxs> tach zusammen
<noxs> nutzt hier jemand bonding an seinem PC oder Laptop
<noxs> ich würde das gerne am laptop umsetzen, klappt aber nicht, beim start wird immer auf das bond0 device gewartet und dann passiert gar nix mehr
<noxs> an servern nutze ich bond0 problemlos, aber hier scheint sich irgendwie der netzwerkkonfigurator zwischen rein zu hängen
<nagetier> noxs: Probehalber kann man den deaktivieren
<koegs> noxs: wie hast du es denn am notebook konfiguriert?
<deem> schreibt duplicity irgendwo brauchbare logs?
<Frickelpit> definiere brauchbar
<deem> etwas in dem mehr steht als nur "giving up after 5 tries"
<deem> ich vermute mal, das er da wegen der ssh verbindung meckert, aber so hilft mir das nicht :/
<Frickelpit> --log-file kann man angeben
<deem> irgendwie scheint der ssh auf der shell nicht zu mögen
<deem> UnsupportedBackendScheme: scheme not supported in url: ssh://user@server
<deem> Frickelpit: kannst du damit was anfangen? "Error: g-io-error-quark"
<nagetier> :)
<Frickelpit> da steht wirklich quark in der fehlermeldung? :D
<deem> jupp
<deem> per shell geht es gar nicht
<deem> die hilfe sagt, dass er ssh:// kennt, aber er will es nicht fressen... :/
<Frickelpit> wie lautet denn die komplette Zeile mit ssh://
<deem> ssh://user@server/
<deem> mit verzeichnis dahinter geht es übrigens auch nicht
<deem> wow
<Frickelpit> auch nicht, wenn du ssh://user@server:/pfad/zum/verzeichnis nimmst?
<deem> scp und sftp kommen zwar weiter, terminieren dann aber mit nen python traceback
<deem> nope. das geht auch nicht
<deem> UnsupportedBackendScheme: scheme not supported in url:
<deem> egal was ich eintippe
<deem> ich glaube, mein duplicity is einfach hinüber
<Frickelpit> deem: ok, scheint so. ich habs aber auch nie wirklich benutzt
<deem> :/
<deem> http://pastebin.com/RbPveup5
<deem> tolle software....
<le_bot> Title: Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1575, in < - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> ich hab das bei mir alles in den ssh-options erledigt
<deem> is wohl'n bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/+bug/1050509
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1050509 “Duplicity doesn't handle non-utf8 filenames well” : Bugs : duplicity package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<deem> stevieh: ?
<stevieh> mompl
<stevieh> export PASSPHRASE=foooo
<stevieh> /usr/bin/duplicity --allow-source-mismatch --ssh-options="-oIdentityFile=/home/user/rsync_key" $HOME/laptopbackup scp://foo@host/laptopbackup
<stevieh> so geht das bei mir
<deem> oha
<deem> mal testen
<deem> schade
<deem> mag er nicht
<stevieh> wie, mag er nich...
<deem> die scp verbindung scheint er aufzubauen
<deem> aber danach hab ich dann wieder den UnicodeDecode Fehler
<deem> vermutlich liegt das an ein paar dateien, die mit windows erstellt wurden
<NTQ> Kann man ext4 in-place zu ZFS migrieren? Natürlich ohne, dass es gemountet ist.
<stevieh> deem: das wäre aber peinlich ;-)
<NTQ> deem: Hast du eine NTFS-Platte gemountet? Versuch mal als mount-option noch utf8
<deem> NTQ: kein ntfs
<deem> einfach dateien, die mit windows erstellt wurden. wobei das auch nicht ganz richtig. die wurden mittels rdesktop auf meine kiste kopiert
<NTQ> Was ist denn die erste Zeile in deinem duplicity-Skript?
<deem> skript?
<deem> das wird von deja dup aufgerufen
<NTQ> duplcity ist ja python. Füg da mal als zweite Zeile noch: # encoding=utf8 ein
<NTQ> Als direkt unter "#!/usr/bin/env python2"
<deem> keine änderung
<deem> tut immernoch nicht
<NTQ> Schade. Wenn du Glück hast, liegt das Problem nur an der Ausgabe in die Konsole.  Wenn's geht, versuch es mal mit dem Parameter -v0
<uniCATx> Hi, mit welchem Werkzeug kann ich eine genaue Überprüfung meiner Festplatte starten? smartmontools? 
<uniCATx> blöcke, fehlerhafte sektoren usw.
<sdx23> !smart 
<DaVu> !smartmontools
<le_bot> Informationen zu smartmontools finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/smartmontools
<DaVu> och...der artikel ist ja leer
<DaVu> !Festplattenstatus
<le_bot> Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<uniCATx> thx:)
<uniCATx> sdx23, DaVu der Schnelltest: PASSED, läuft der ausführliche Test im Hintergrund? Wisst Ihr das? 
<sdx23> natürlich
<DaVu> Ist dem so?
<DaVu> Ich bin mir da gerade unsicher
<uniCATx> ok, laut angabe im Terminal JA
<DaVu> Dann bin ich mir ja jetzt sicherer :D
<uniCATx> DaVu, nur zum Zwecke der endgültigen Beruhigung, der Beweis https://paste.ubuntu.com/23532596/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Ich hätte es dir auch so geglaubt ;). Aber danke dir 
<NTQ> Hat hier jemand schon schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt bezüglich btrfs-convert mit einem Kernel >= 4.0?
<DaVu> Guten Abend zusammen
<DaVu> Kann mir hier jemand bei einem Multi-Monitor  Setup helfen?
<DaVu> Ich habe 2 Monitore an meiner GT520 angeschlossen
<DaVu> einen davon habe ich um 90 Grad gedreht
<DaVu> Zur Zeit ist es so, dass ich auf beiden Monitoren die Unity Start leiste einblenden kann
<DaVu> Kann ich das deaktivieren?
<k1l_> unity-tweak-tool kann das
<DaVu> echt?
<DaVu> Diese Option habe ich nicht gefunden
<DaVu> Kannst du mir noch einen Wink geben?
<dadrc> Sollte das nicht direkt in den Displayeinstellungen sein?
<dadrc> http://i.stack.imgur.com/Xv24C.png ← so?
<k1l_> oder da
<DaVu> 10000 Dank
<DaVu> Das wars
<uniCATx> hat jemand Erfahrung mit S.M.A.R.T. und kann die Ausgabe analysieren?
<uniCATx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23534269/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> Brauche Diagnose hinsichtlich fehlerhafte Sektoren: i.O. bzw. n.i.O.
<uniCATx> ich tippe auf den Wert: Raw_Read_Error_Rate
<uniCATx> bin mir aber nicht sicher, was er genau bedeutet (8)
<uniCATx> ich weiß nur, je kleiner der Wert, desto besser 
<uniCATx> 100 ist die Richtwert
<uniCATx> ups... der
<rsx> uniCATx: IIRC Raw_Read_Error_Rate wird je Hersteller unterschiedlich genutzt siehe z.B. https://lime-technology.com/wiki/index.php/Understanding_SMART_Reports. Entscheidend sind Reallocated_Sector_Ct (war schon mal was kaputt) und Current_Pending_Sector (ist aktuell was kaputt und noch nicht repariert). Beide Werte sollten 0 sein
<uniCATx> rsx, beide Werte = 0, vielen Dank:)
<nagetier> Ich glaube auf badblocks aus e2fsprogs dürfte man sich eher verlassen können. Habe hier erschreckende Raw_Read_Error_Rate mit einem Wert von 241582299, die Platte ist aber in Ordnung
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung/#Defekte-Datentraeger
<le_bot> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<uniCATx> nagetier, super Nachtlektüre:) 
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> uniCATx: Der Test dauert auch recht lange, hier waren es bei 1TB gute 23h
<nagetier> *24
<uniCATx> wat? so lange? welche Test war das? e2f oder smart?
<uniCATx> bei mir lief ausführliche SMART 1,5h bei 500GB SATA
<uniCATx> ah, ok. Du meintest den e2f.
<uniCATx> nagetier, aber bei dem e2f-test muss man aufpassen. Mein Kollege hat angeblich alle seine Daten überschrieben. Geht das? Hat angeblich eine falsche Option gewählt. 
<nagetier> uniCATx: Ja, das ist dort auch beschrieben
<nagetier> Es gibt einen Test der Daten zerstört und einen der das nicht macht
<uniCATx> ok, versuche vorsichtig zu sein:))
<nagetier> Ich führte den vollständigen zerstörerischen aus
<uniCATx> und Deine Daten?
<uniCATx> raus auf externen Speicher
<nagetier> die wurden zuvor gesichert
<nagetier> Eigentlich gab ich der HDD kaum noch eine Chance, nachdem mir so viele I/O-Fehler im dmesg begegneten.. es scheint aber nur das Dateisystem korrupt gewesen zu sein
<nagetier> So musste dann eh neu formatiert werden
<nagetier> Dass sich ein Dateisystem so schnell zerlegen kann ist dennoch erschreckend
<bekks> moin
<bekks> nagetier: hast du mal die SMART Ausgabe in einem Pastebin?
<uniCATx> das bin ich
<nagetier> bekks: Leider nicht mehr, auch ist die Platte gerade außer Haus.. ich könnte nachliefern
<uniCATx> aber die Frage ist schon beantwortet;p
<bekks> nagetier: raw read error foo ist ein deutlicher Indikator für eine physikalisch defekte Platte.
<nagetier> ok, moment, das ist eine andere
<bekks> uniCATx: Was ist denn eigentlich ein "e2f-Test"?
<nagetier> bekks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23534415/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uniCATx> bekks, e2fsprogs
<bekks> uniCATx: Das ist der falsch geschriebene NAme eines Pakets. Wovon redest du?
<nagetier> uniCATx: Stimmt, die +24h waren bei einer ebenfalls 500GB große externen, am USB2 hängende HDD
<bekks> nagetier: Die Platte ist hinüber :)
<nagetier> bekks: Wo siehst du das?
<bekks> Reallocated Sector Count.
<bekks> Falsch, eine Zeile tiefer.
<uniCATx> nagetier, ups. so eine habe ich auch. und der normale test? also -w
<bekks> Wobei die Tests alle Müll sind solange die an USB hängt.
<nagetier> bekks: Und das kann nicht am defekten FS gelegen haben.. dass das halt vermerkt wurde?
<bekks> Die allerwenigsten USB Controller reichen die SMART Daten korrekt durch.
<bekks> nagetier: Nein, das FS spielt da keinerlei Rolle.
<bekks> Was Klarheit schafft, ist die Platte ohne USB dranuhängen und dann smartctl zu benutzen.
<nagetier> Bevor ich das mache, sicher ich die Daten lieber noch einmal
<nagetier> uniCATx: Das kann ich nicht sagen
<nagetier> Ich vermute weniger als die Hälfte
<nagetier> Hatte Xfce nicht ein SMART-Applet?
<uniCATx> ich hab die smartmontools nachinstalliert
<uniCATx> aber nicht das ich wüsste
<bekks> smartctl braucht kein XFCE Applet :)
<nagetier> Ich will da etwas rot blinkendes :)
<uniCATx> wenn Gefahr in Verzug?
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> was ich mich frage, wenn SMART ok, soll noch e2fsprogs angeworfen werden? zur Sicherheit. oder nicht notwendig.
<uniCATx> ich gehe davon aus das SMART bei mir ist + ausgefallen
<uniCATx> ich will die Platte nicht unnötig belasten
<bekks> ISt deine Platte per USB angeschlossen?
<uniCATx> meine? nein.
<bekks> Was ist denn die Ausgabe des SMART Tests?
<uniCATx> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23534269/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Was sagen denn Zeile 89, 90 und 95? ;)
<uniCATx> 89+90 no errors, 95 gesamte test durchgelaufen
<uniCATx> für ein Sturz des Laptops aus 30cm Höhe unglaublich gute Werte:)
<uniCATx> deshalb war ich mir unsicher
<bekks> 30cm sind jetzt nicht so viel.
<uniCATx> als ich den Abstand des Kopfes zu Festplatten-Oberfläche gesehen hab, dachte mir, die Platte ist futschi
<bekks> Wenn du den Abstand gesehen hast, ist die Platte Schrott.
<uniCATx> :)) verstanden (Du weißt wie es gemeint war - Querschnitt)
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-26
<jokrebel> naja vielleicht sitzt er ja in nem Reinstraum ;-)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<krabbe> mein lsb_release sagt mir: No LSB modules are available .. ist das in dem lsb packet mit enthalten zu nachinstall. ?
<sdx23> apt-cache show "lsb packet"
<krabbe> danke
<dreamon> Moin. Hab einmal ein 14.04 mit LUKS verschlüsselt. Würde das gerne aufheben. Dachte mir ich gehe so vor. 1) Neue HDD einbauen. 2) die Daten mit rsync von verschlüsseltem Datenträager auf den neuen mit rsync übertragen. 3) Ubuntu wieder zum laufen zu bekommen
<dreamon> Schritt 3 macht mir am meisten Sorgen. Wie kann ich diesen "neuen" Datenträger bootbar machen, nachdem ich die Verschlüsselte ausgebaut habe?
<_moep_> nimm doch dd
<_moep_> für rsync musst du doch die platte entschlüsseln
<dreamon> _moep_, Ich will ja die Verschlüsselung aufheben.
<_moep_> ah
<_moep_> (g)parted
<_moep_> bootflag setzen
<dreamon> Luks verschlüsselt ja den Datenträger komplett.. Oder
<_moep_> wenn du davon booten willst, ist immer ein teil unverschlüsselt
<_moep_> also wenn du es einhängst /boot mit grub, initrd und der config
<dreamon> Ich gebe beim Boot das Passwort ein und kopiere es mit rsync. (parameter muß ich noch raussuchen).. da sollte doch alles dabei sein? so das ich nur noch gparted bootflag setzten brauche. 
<dreamon> Könnte das klappen?
<stevieh> ja, musst halt alle partitionen noch anlegen und die einzeln rüberkopieren (ich würde tar vorziehen, dürfte schneller gehen). Und dann am einfachsten wohl mit einem boot fähigen Medium starten und grub reinstlallieren.
<dreamon> Ah ich seh gerade sda1 = /boot, /sda2 ist extended → /sda5 Luks
<dreamon> Dann kopier ich mit gparted sda1(/boot) und den rest mit ähm tar? Ich hab die zweite ins Gerät eingebaut.. trotzdem tar vorzuziehen?
<stevieh> klar
<stevieh> für mich ja
<dreamon> Wenn ich /boot partition kopiere.. Wird er womöglich mit Luks versuchen zu entschlüsseln, was ich ja theoretisch schon enschlüsselt habe. Brauch ich ein neues /boot sda1?
<stevieh> wus?
<dreamon> auf dem Luks laufwerk gibt es eine extra partition auf der /boot steht (sda1) Wenn ich das 1:1 auf die leere HDD kopiere.. 
<dreamon> und dann noch ne Partition anlege und mit den restlichen / daten daraufkopiere.. Ich vermute das er dann beim booten von diesem /sda1 (boot) wieder nach dem Luks laufwerk suchen wird.
<dreamon> Denn das allererste was beim Starten vom LUKS kommt ist ja die Passwortabfrage. Vermute das er es vom /boot startet
<dreamon> Hab mich mit dem Bootvorgang noch nicht beschäftigt.
<Frickelpit> du musst eh deine fstab anpassen, sonst passiert da gar nichts
<_moep_> und die crypttab
<dreamon> stevieh, Könntest du mir ein beispiel geben wie das mit tar geht? Das macht ja eine Datei aus all dem Zeug. 
<stevieh> tar -cf - source  | (cd dest ; tar -xvf -) 
<Inge5568> Huhu! Immer wenn ich im Virtualbox eine Windows-7 VM starte, erkennt mein Xubuntu Host keine USB-Sticks mehr. Wieso ist das so / was muss ich in Virtualbox ändern, damit es sich da raushält?
<Inge5568> Huhu! Immer wenn ich im Virtualbox eine Windows-7 VM starte, erkennt mein Xubuntu Host keine USB-Sticks mehr. Wieso ist das so / was muss ich in Virtualbox ändern, damit es sich da raushält?
<ulme> Moin zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein filecheck bei einem USB-Stick durchführe? Das Problem ist, das es mit NTFS formatiert ist. Ein fsck.ntfs gibt es nicht und ntfsprogs finde ich nicht. Jetzt weiss ich leider nicht weiter.
<stevieh> Inge5568: du kannst in der Virtual Box einstellen, was mit neu angeschlossenen USB geräten passieren soll
<ulme> @Inge Schau doch mal oben links bei Geräte
<Inge5568> Ich hab VB 4.3.36 und sehe da nirgends "Geräte".
<stevieh> bei den Einstellungen gibt es usb?
<Rochvellon> ulme: sudo apt install ntfsprogs und dann mit sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device> aber keine Ahnung, inwiefern das helfen kann, da ich es bisher noch nicht nutzte. Am sichersten dürfte sein, NTFS direkt unter Windows zu fixen
<Inge5568> stevieh, USB gibt es (bei den Einstellungen für die VM selbst)
<Inge5568> da kann ich aber nur USB Controller aktivieren oder eben nicht
<Inge5568> darunter dann USB 2.0 Controller aktivieren
<Inge5568> und "Filter für USB-Geräte" hinzufügen (wovon ich keine Ahnung hab)
<Inge5568> stevieh geht die Maus noch, wenn ich den USB-Controller abwähle?
<Inge5568> stevieh, er sagt dann "ungültige Einstellungen erkannt" und ich glaub er übernimmt es heimlich nicht
<Rochvellon> bzw. ntfs-3g installieren
<ulme> @Rochvellon Danke für den Tip7
<Inge5568> stevieh ah ich habs, ich hatte als Maus ein USB-Tablet eingestellt, da muss ich auf PS/2-Maus gehen, dann darf ich den USB-Controller wegmachen
<stevieh> bitte.
<Rochvellon> ulme: den einzigen Fehler, den ich bisher bei NTFS auf einem externen Laufwerk hatte, hatte ich in einer VM mit Windows gefixt, indem ich die Daten sicherte und das LW neu einrichtete, da selbst Windows nicht in der Lage war, den Fehler zu beheben
<ulme> @Rochvellon mein Mediagerät kennt leider extX, jetzt habe ich was kopiert und das Gerät wird nicht mehr erkannt. Kann eigentlich kein großes Problem sein, denke ich.
<ulme> Vll muss ich ja doch auf ein Windows wechseln.
<ulme> Aber ein Filecheck für NTFS sollte doch eigentlich möglich sein
<ulme> ntfsfix, ja ok, das sollte funktionieren. Probiere es gerade aus
<ulme> @Rochvellon Danke für deine Hilfe. :)
<Rochvellon> ulme: Du kannst auch gleich mal die SMART-Werte des Laufwerks checken, sofern möglich
<ulme> Ja ist eine Idee.. 
<ulme> Aber das eigentliche Problem ist mein Mediaserver. Jedesmal wenn ich eine *.avi auf die USB-Festplatte kopiere, erkennt er anschließend die Platte nicht mehr.
<ulme> Der Mediaserver ist ein Hardwaregerät von LG, habe also leider keinen Einfluss auf die Software.
<ulme> Kopiere ich von Windows aus gibt es keine Probleme.
<Rochvellon> und wie wär es mit umkodieren auf MPEG? Wobei das jetzt hier OT ist und das besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic aufgehoben ist
<Rochvellon> bzw. gleich in MPEG kodieren
<ulme> Das ist leider egal, weil er gleich die ganze Festplatte nicht mehr einliest.
<ulme> Muss also irgendetwas mit dem Filesystem sein
<ulme> Deshalb wollte ich es checken. Hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Der Mediaserver streikt immer noch. Muss mich also doch einmal in Windows einloggen und die Platte mounten. Dann geht es.
<ulme> Furchtbar...
<Rochvellon> schon bei LG wegen des Fehlers angefragt?
<ulme> Ne
<ulme> Aber eine Idee .... :)
<ulme> Life is Good ....    Mwaahahahahaaa
<Philllip> Hallo Ich Habe ein Proplem Ich Nutze puppylinux Und Wiel browse Benuzen Und Es Fungsunirt nicht Das ist Heute Das Erste mal Das Ich Puppylinux
<Philllip> Benuze
<Philllip> Kanst du mir helpen
<nagetier> ulme: Wurde die Platte unter Windows formatiert?
<ulme> ja
<ulme> Denke ich zumindest
<nagetier> Unter Linux würde ich mir mal von mkfs.ntfs --no-indexing ansehen, evtl ändert das etwas.. das kann man auch unter Windows erzwingen
<Philllip> ulme;Kanst du mir hepen
<Amm0n> ulme, nutzt du diesen Datenträger in einem win8+ ?
<sash_> Philllip: Hier ist Ubuntu-Support, kein Puppylinux-Support.
<ulme> Nein, im Moment unter Ubuntu, manchaml unter Xubuntu und unter Win 8 und Win 10
<ulme> USB-Platte wird rumgereicht
<ulme> Wegen der Kompatibilität ist sie mit NTFS formatiert
<Amm0n> Dann solltest du unter den verwendeten Windows versionen fastboot deaktivieren
<ulme> Würde ja auch auf exFAT gehen, aber leider wird das nicht von meinem Mediaserver supportet
<Philllip> Ich habe ein Proplem Ich benuze puppylinux Und Wiel Browser Benuzen Aber Es Fungzunirt nicht Kast Du Mir Dabei Helpen
<Amm0n> Das sorgt für deine Probleme
<ulme> @Amon Danke für den Tip. Das schaue ich mir an.
<Amm0n> NTFS Datenträger werden dabei nicht sauber ausgehängt
<nagetier> Das dürfte, wenn man es auf allen beteiligten Geräten machen muss, ja recht unlustig werden
<ulme> wieso?
<nagetier> Weil du es dann überall deaktivieren musst
<Lengsdorfer> Man sollte auch dem Aushängen von Windows nicht blind vertrauen. Die Drives werden als unmounted angezeigt, obwohl da noch irgendwas geschrieben wird
<Amm0n> Da macht nur Probleme wenn man diese Platte unter Linux mounten möchte
<Amm0n> *Das
<nagetier> Amm0n: Also auch am Mediaplayer, vermute ich?
<Amm0n> Kommt auf den Mediaplayer an?
<nagetier> Ich kenne nur welche die auf Linux aufsetzen
<Amm0n> ulme, http://techmixx.de/schnellstart-unter-windows-10-deaktivieren/
<le_bot> Title: Schnellstart unter Windows 10 deaktivieren oder aktivieren - TechMixx (at techmixx.de)
<ulme> Mmh, ich habe die Platte vom Mediaserver genommen und an meinem Ubuntu eingehängt, cp für das Mediafile und umount durchgeführt. Danach hat der Mediaserver keinen zugriff mehr. Vielleicht ist er einfach nur sch...... Kann auch sein
<Amm0n> was der Artikel leider vergisst zu erklären: Danach den PC herunterfahren, Neustart reicht nicht
<ulme> Danke für die Tips
<Philllip> Hallo kan mir wer hlpen
<nagetier> Philllip: #puppylinux eventuell
<nagetier> Philllip: man kann dir hier leider nicht helfen, puppylinux unterscheidet sich zu sehr von Ubuntu
<Lengsdorfer> Guten Abend! Wenn ich meinen PC (ubuntu 16.04) runterfahre dauert dies 'ab und zu', also etwa 1mal in 2Wochen, recht lange. Wenn man während dieser Zeit eine der Funktionstasten betätigt um eine Konsole zu öffnen, dann steht da was von einem 'Stop-Prozess started by (user)', der immer nach 90sek terminiert. Was ist das und was kann man dagegen tun?
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, was das ist sagen dir die logdateien vielleicht und was man dagegen tun kann ergibt sich dann aus dieser information
<koffeinfriedhof> Schreib dir beim nächsten Mal den Prozess auf oder nutze die Analyse-Tools von systemd/journalctl.
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, gut. in welchem log soll ich suchen?
<mrkramps> systemd journal? syslog?
<mrkramps> ich glaube, man kann da mit systemd auch explizit irgendwas loggen lassen
<mrkramps> Lengsdorfer, https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#index2h1
<le_bot> Title: Debugging (at freedesktop.org)
<nubcake> kann ich via dd auch eine größere festplatte (500gb) von der nur 32gb belegt sind auf eine kleinere platte (250gb) schreiben?
<nubcake> mein ubuntu bestand aus 2 festplatten, eine anfangs als / und die zweite kam später und wurde als /home eingehängt. gibt es evtl. einen besseren weg, das ganze system direkt auf eine andere platte zu "schieben"? die platte in / ist 500gb groß und mit 9gb belegt, die in /home 320gb groß und mit 30 gb belegt.
<Mathis> ja, aber würde ich nicht machen
<Mathis> weil das Dateisystem denkt dann immernoch, es wäre auf einer 500GB Platte
<nubcake> ok, wie sollte ich es denn am besten machen?
<Mathis> und würde dann Fehler verursachen, sobald eine Datei jenseits der 250GB geschrieben werden sollen
<Mathis> Dateisystem anlegen auf der neuen und alles da rüberkopieren
<nubcake> hm ok :/
<Mathis> denk aber daran, wenn es deine Bootplatte ist, kann es sein, dass da mehr als nur eine Partition drauf ist
<nubcake> sind mehrere, allerdings 'nur' swap und dann halt die /
<Mathis> die musst du auch anlegen
<nubcake> ich installier am besten einfach ein neues ubuntu auf der 250er und kopier dann alles?
<nubcake> ohje :(
<Mathis> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemgröße_ändern/
<Mathis> hier steht aber auch, wie man im Vorfeld die Partition verkleinern kann
<Mathis> dann kannste dd direkt benutzen
<nubcake> ok, geht das auch mit den 2 platten, nicht dass das zielsystem damit dann nicht klarkommt, dass es jetzt keine 2 platten mehr sind
<Mathis> da musst du deinem System klarmachen, nicht die zweite Platte zu mounten
<nagetier> nubcake: schau dir clonezilla an, das nimmt dir einige Aufgaben ab. Die fstab musste danach aus einem Livesystem heraus noch anpassen. - http://clonezilla.org/
<le_bot> Title: Clonezilla - About (at clonezilla.org)
<nagetier> Hm, und wohl Daten von der 2ten Platte händisch kopieren
<sun45261> test test
<sun45261> ich kanns grad nicht sehen, deshalb die frage: brauche ich eine cloak?
<nagetier> * sun45261 (~deathstar@unaffiliated/sunrise5261) has joined
<nagetier> sun45261: und brauchen tust du die hier nicht
<sun45261> danke
<sun45261> wieso nicht?
<nagetier> wieso solltest du die brauchen müssen?
<nagetier> sun45261: hier sind genug ohne
<sun45261> nagetier verkehrt isses wohl trotzdem nicht, du hast ja auch eine :P
<uniCATx> kann mir jemand helfen, den badblocks-programm zu starten
<uniCATx> sudo badblocks -vsw /dev/sda
<uniCATx> Ausgabe: /dev/sda wird offensichtlich vom System genutzt; es ist zu unsicher, Badblocks zu starten!
<uniCATx> obwohl sda unmounted
<fford> uniCATx: du weißt was die optionen bedeuten bei badblocks, oder?
<uniCATx> ja, -w macht kommplet sauber , daten gehen verloren
<uniCATx> ist aber eine frische installation
<uniCATx> kein problem
<fford> ja dann, viel Glück ^^
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-27
<krabbe> wie kann ich herausbekommen, wann ich das ubuntu aufgesetzt habe (datum) ?
<stevieh1> vielleicht mal ls -lt in /etc/ machen?
<krabbe> da bekomme ich der verzeichniss mit den einträgen. eine mege "datums" ..
<krabbe> *das
<nagetier> krabbe: tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep 'Filesystem created:'
<nagetier> ist eine Möglichkeit, IMHO steht es auch in einen der logs
<krabbe> nagetier: thx !
<tomreyn> krabbe: in /root/ gibt's üblicherweise eine logdatei in seit der installation nicht mehr geschrieben wurde. ähnliche dateien gibt's auch in /var/log/
<nagetier> krabbe: natürlich nur falls /dev/sda1 zu deinem Linux gehört
<krabbe> ja
<nagetier> in /var/log/installer/ liegen die
<krabbe> ah schaue ich mal
<nagetier> Denke die Logs sind verlässlicher
<krabbe> ja geht wunderbar
<tojoko> krabbe, ls -lct /etc | tail -1 | awk '{print $6, $7}'
<nubcake> was für eine backup lösung ist zu empfehlen, wenn ich alles in /home, /var/www sowie bestimmte mysql datenbanken auf einem nas (wahlweise SSH oder samba) sichern möchte ?
<nubcake> ubuntu server 16.04 x64
<tomreyn> tojoko: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<le_bot> Title: ParsingLs - Greg's Wiki (at mywiki.wooledge.org)
<krabbe> tojoko: ja wunderbar formatiert, thx
<tojoko> tomreyn, danke für den hint, hab im Moment leider keine Zeit das durchzulesen, hab's mir aber mal ausgedruckt für später.
<dadrc> nubcake, einfach nur immer die aktuellste version oder mit versionen?
<stevieh1> nubcake: duplicity, rsync... wobei mysql glaub ich vorher nen snapshot gemacht werden sollte...
<stevieh1> nubcake: alternativ auch mal duplicati anschauen.
<dadrc> rsnapshot könnte auch was sein
<nubcake> stevieh1: inwiefern snapshot? mysqldump reicht nicht aus?
<stevieh1> doch, das meinte ich ja
<nubcake> achso :D
<nubcake> guck ich mir beides mal an, danke
<Mike31> moin leutz,
<Mike31> hab mal ne frage bezüglich meiner installation
<Mike31> hab ein neues laptop gekauft mit aktueller hardware...ist es möglich während der installation schon ein propitärer treiber für meine nvdia karte mit einzuspielen
<nagetier> nicht dass ich wüsste, warum?
<Frickelpit> während nicht aber direkt im Anschluss mit 'nem chroot sollte das möglich sein
<Zknork> das wird doch im Installer abgefragt
<nagetier> Wird wohl auch davon abhängig sein welches Ubuntu man genau verwendet
<nagetier> Unter Xubuntu sah ich es noch nicht im Installer
<Mike31> mhhh blöd ja
<Mike31> weil ich immer ein schwarzes bild bekomme
<Mike31> ubuntu 16.10 
<stevieh1> na, halt im console mode hochfahren und schauen, was nicht geht. 
<Mike31> die nvidia gtx 1080
<stevieh1> sowas kauft man auch nicht, wenn man linux nehmen will. IMHO
<Mike31> hab nen lappi gekauft mit guter hardware aber möchte weg vom windows 10  dachte ubuntu wäre ne lösung
<Mike31> scheinbar nicht ^^
<jokrebel> Mike31: NVidia lässt sich hat nicht so gerne in die Karten schaun. Deshalb ist es da mit dem freien Treiber so ne Sache.
<stevieh1> wenn die nvidia treiber von nvidia das können, wirste die auch unter ubuntu ans laufen bekommen...
<Mike31> mhhh was kann ich jetzt tun
<stevieh1> haste schon installiert oder wie ist dein Status?
<Mike31> jaaaaa wenn ubuntu bootet bleibt es schwarz
<Mike31> vermute wegen treiber für die Graka
<Frickelpit> ach was^^
<Frickelpit> mal die üblichen Verdächtigen, was bootoptionen angeht, getestet?
<Mike31> nomodeset??
<Frickelpit> z.b.
<Mike31> mir hilft man grad im linux mint chat...trotzdem danke hier an alle :D
<Frickelpit> ich denke, es ist 16.10?
<Frickelpit> …
<nubcake> wie muss denn ein pxe eintrag für einen ubuntu server 16.04.1 amd64 aussehen? (ich krieg bei google nur einträge wie man unter ubuntu server einen tftp server aufsetzt)
<Matze202> hi ;)
<Matze202> ich habe nach folgendem Beispiel "sshfs Benutzername@irgendEinRechner:/pfad_auf_dem_server/ ~/fusessh" meinen Server eingebunden, was zwar funktionierte, aber leider nicht so wie ich es wollte, nun möchte ich es wieder rückgängig machen, kann ich dafür normal das umount nehmen oder ist wegen der ssh-verbindung zusätzlich was zu beachten?
<Matze202> das was nicht so funktionierte, wie ich es plante, war, dass ich aus dem landungsordner mit Benutzername@irgendEinRechner:/../ rausgehen wollte, weil die darüber liegenden Ordner, zu denen ich auch Zugriff habe, bei mir einbinden wollte, aber dies wurde leider nicht genommen
<koegs> Matze202: fusermount
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs/
<le_bot> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Matze202> koegs, danke, das hatte ich auch schon versucht, aber da kommt folgende Meldung: fusermount: failed to unmount /Verzeichnis: Device or resource busy
<sdx23> Matze202: du musst, wie auch bei anderen Mounts, nichts mehr auf den Mountpoint zugreifen haben.
<Matze202> sdx23, wie meinst du das?
<sdx23> lsof /Verzeichnis # hilft
<Matze202> sdx23, thx ;)
<Matze202> sdx23, da steht eine bash und 2 lsof Zeilen drin
<sdx23> dann solltest du mit der bash mal aus dem Verzeichnis rausgehen :)
<Matze202> sdx23, ahhh ok, weil ich mich mit dem terminal noch im verzeichnis befand, ging es nicht, aber jetzt klappte es ;) super danke ;)
<Matze202> jetzt habe noch das Problem, dass ich bei der Verbindung mit dem sshfs, aus dem Eingangsverzeichniss rausgehen muss um das ich an die benötigten Daten ran komme, mit dem /../ nach dem Doppelpunkt klappt das leider nicht
<sdx23> Matze202: genauer?
<Matze202> über die ssh Verbindung, lande ich in einem Unterordner und das kann ich leider nicht ändern, da ich keine vollen root-Rechte habe
<Matze202> sdx23, um auf die benötigten Daten zugreifen zu können, muss ich aus dem Unterordner rausgehen um in meinem eigenen Hauptordner zu gelangen, welchen ich mounten möchte
<sdx23> das geht nicht
<sdx23> du musst das unterste Verzeichnis mounten
<Matze202> das hatte ich ja mit dem /../ versucht, bei einem Programm hatte das auch mal funktioniert
<Matze202> ich versuchte gerade noch ./../ und ../ aber das bringt mir leider nur folgende fehlermeldung, wenn ich neu mounte: 
<Matze202> fuse: mountpoint is not empty
<Matze202> fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option
<Matze202> ich starte erstmal neu, also vielleicht bis später ;)
<dreamon> Hallo. Würde gerne meinen anderen PC remoten. Ich meine Desktop fernsteuern. xrdp auf server installiert und mit Remmina über rdp verbunden. Das ging ganz gut jedoch erhalten ich beim starten einer Virtualbox einen Fehler → Failed to load unit 'HGCM'
<dreamon> Diesen Fehler bekomme ich nicht wenn ich die Anwendung auf dem Server direkt starte.
<Matze202> sdx23, das mit dem ./../ funktioniert nun doch, ich musste nur den rechner neu starten und dann neu mounten ;) nun ist alles bestens :D
<dreamon> Meine Vermutung ist das es was mit dem xrdp zu tun hat. Würde sich VNC anbieten? Muß man das extra tunneln wenn man übers Internet zugreifen möchte?
<koegs> dreamon: da vnc unverschlüsselt ist, wenn man keine besonderen maßnahmen ergreift: ja
<koegs> genau wie bei xrdp
<dreamon> koegs, Du weißt nicht zufällig ob xrdp so eingestellt werden kann das man nur den aktiven Desktop remotet? vnc funktioniert hier gar nicht. Sagt connectet aber kommt kein Bild.
<jokrebel> was spricht gegen ssh -X?
<koegs> dreamon: dafür musst du vnc nehmen
<koegs> http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8984
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 16.04 – Configure your system to have x11vnc running at startup – Griffon's IT Library (at c-nergy.be)
<dreamon> jokrebel, unendlich langsam
<dreamon> koegs, Super danke..
<BlackMage> wie kann ich bei apt den erneuten Download eines Paketes erzwingen?
<ring0> BlackMage, ich würde zuerst apt-get clean zum leeren des paket caches aufrufen und anschließend apt-get install --reinstall foo
<Frickelpit> apt-get kann entweder mit download oder als Option -d arbeiten, siehe manpage
<BlackMage> wie kann ich defekte Pakete entfernen? (also da wo das dpkg-uninstall Script abbricht)
<k1l_> warum bricht das denn ab? 
<BlackMage> ich habe aus Testzwecken Pakete aus debian installiert; nur die bekomm ich jetzt nicht mehr runter, weil gemeinsam benutze Dateien mit ubuntu packages
<k1l_> versuch mal sudo dpkg --purge --force-all package
<BlackMage> wie kann ich überprüfen welche Pakete eine bestimmte Datei enthalten?
<k1l_> reverse? ich glaube gar nicht. du kannst nur gucken was in einem paket drin ist
<jokrebel> vielleicht solltest Du einfach das eigentliche Problem mit kompletten Fehlermeldung NoPasten. Dann braucht man auch nicht so viel Glaskugeln
<bekks> packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> Wobei dir das nicht helfen wird, da du eher wissen willst, welche Dateien aus den Debianpaketen stammen.
<tokam> Wie kann ich mir eine Rechtschreibkorrektur wie auf dem Smartphone für Pidgin installieren
<tokam> zumindest würde ich gerne rot unterstrichen sehen, wenn ich russische Wörter falsch schreibe
<k1l_> tokam: das muss das programm schon selber unterstützen. hexchat kann das z.b.
<tokam> was kann das
<tokam> so eine Korrektur wie auf dem Android Smartphone, mit Vorschlägen?
<k1l_> rechtschreibkorrektur
<ring0> tokam, das paket aspell-ru installieren. dann in pidgin unter tools → preferences → conversations "highlight misspelled words" aktivieren. anschließend pidgin neustarten. bei einer neuen konversation kann man nun im eingabefeld mit rechtsklick dann unter languages die sprache auswählen. bei dir ru und schon werden falsch geschriebene russische wörter rot unterstrichen :)
<dreamon> Würde gerne in xubuntu x11vnc nach login automatisch starten.Habe autologin bei der Installation gewählt. Nach wiki muß ich eine Datei /etc/init/x11vnc.conf anlegen. (upstart) 
<dreamon> Leider wird es nicht gestartet. Es ist nur ein befehl der als root ausgeführt werden müsste .. Wo könnte ich das alternativ starten
<dreamon> Verwendet 16.04 überhaupt upstart? war da nicht eine Änderung?
<koffeinfriedhof> dreamon: seit 15.04 wird systemd verwendet.
<dreamon> koffeinfriedhof, Ok. Das erklärts. Jetzt muß ich nur noch rausfinden wo mans dort einträgt
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hat das ne GUI? Wenn ja welche?
<dreamon> jokrebel, ne hat es nicht. Der schlummert als x11vnc server im Hintergrund. Muß aber nach dem Login gestartet werden.
<dreamon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/#x11vnc → Dort noch erklärt mit upstart
<le_bot> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koffeinfriedhof> Was für ein flavour verwendest du?
<dreamon> flavour? Du meinst gui? xubuntu / xfce
<dreamon> Leider muß das zeil als root gestartet werden
<bekks> Terminal aufmachen und sudo nutzen.
<jokrebel> warum sollte ein VNC-Server nicht unter dem User den ich remoten will laufen können?
<koegs> dreamon: wofür habe ich den Link gepostet???
<koffeinfriedhof> Falls root das starten soll, ist das ja unabhängig von deinem Nutzer. Oder willst du da einen Zusammenhang herstellen? 
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja, ich meinte xfce. Bei sddm könnte man bisl tricksen und das beim Start mitladen über die /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup 
<koffeinfriedhof> also KDE/Plasma
<koegs> http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8984
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 16.04 – Configure your system to have x11vnc running at startup – Griffon's IT Library (at c-nergy.be)
<dreamon> koegs, Stimmt da steht systemd drin.. irgendwo blieb ich hängen.. Probiere nochma
<dreamon> koegs, goil.. nun gehts. Hab diesmal das script runtergeladen. Und nicht copy/paste. Würde das noch gern durch einen SSH Tunnel schicken.
<koegs> Remmina kann das in einem als client
<jokrebel> na wenn es da dann nicht mal genauso "17:29:56    dreamon | jokrebel, unendlich langsam" werden wird
<koegs> Richtig, übers Internet ist xrdp erfahrungsgemäß schneller
<jokrebel> Dass Verschlüsselung Recourcen frisst sollte doch selbstverständlich sein
<koegs> Marginal
<k1l_> man will aber nicht seinen desktop quer durchs internet schicken ohne verschlüsselung
<koegs> Die Geschwindigkeit der Verbindung ist ausschlaggebender
<dreamon> jokrebel, das hab ich schon mal getestet.. da dauert selbst lokal die datenübertragung sehr lange. nahezu unbenützbar. Mußt selbst mal testen, ssh -x funktioniert anderst.
<koegs> Xrdp > vnc > ssh -x 
<koegs> Und da ist egal ob xrdp oder vnc durch ssh getunnelt wird
<jokrebel> dreamon: _Ich_ nutze das ja - und bin zufrieden damit. Sonst hätt ich es ja nicht vorgeschlagen
<dreamon> seltsam ich hab das damals auch gemacht und das dauerte unendlich lange. Hab dann hier nachgefragt da wurde mir gesagt das es "den halben PC" überträgt
<koegs> ssh -x will man nicht über langsame Verbindungen aka Internet
<dreamon> koegs, wenn ich remmina ssh aktiviere. gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu erkennen das es auch wirklich verschlüsselt ist?
<_moep_> koegs: war das nicht -y?
<_moep_> ( x forward, afaik)
<koegs> _moep_: ob x oder y ist bei dem Thema iirc auch egal
<_moep_> ah k
<nubcake> Ich kriege folgende Fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche vom browser aus das webverzeichnis von apache aufzurufen: AH00035: access to /index.php denied (filesystem path '/var/www/index.php') because search permissions are missing on a component of the path
<nubcake> wie kann ich die "search permissions" vergeben?
<k1l_> welche rechte hat die index.php?
<nubcake> eigentümer und gruppe ist www-data - drwxr-x---
<nubcake> -rw-r-----  1 www-data www-data  20K Nov 27 17:32 index.php
<k1l_> was hast du da alles für ordner in dem www ordner und hat www-data die berechtigungen da überall reinzugehen? 
<k1l_> siehe https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/13PermissionDenied
<le_bot> Title: 13PermissionDenied - Httpd Wiki (at wiki.apache.org)
<nubcake> ich habe vorher ein chown -hR www-data:www-data /var/www gemacht
<nubcake> damit sollte www-data doch die berechtigung besitzen, oder?
<nubcake> äh.. ich versuche gerade deinen link aufzurufen, allerdings kriege ich nur eine weiße seite angezeigt.
<k1l_> dann stell deinen browser mal ordentlich ein :)
<nubcake> der ist auf standardeinstellungen
<nubcake> allerdings wüßte ich nicht, was ich anpassen muss
<nubcake> scheint wohl an dem hostsystem hier zu liegen (windows)
<nubcake> vom lappy aus geht alles problemlos..
<nubcake> das problem mit dem website aufruf am ubuntu-server besteht aber am laptop auch noch
<k1l_> ja, du musst, wie in meinem link beschrieben, die rechte checken
<nubcake> k1l_, danke, jetzt geht die seite auch, lag wohl am fehlerhaft konfigurierten virtualbox netzwerkadapter. ich les es mir mal durch und hoffe, dass ich das hinbekomm. danke für die info :-)
<BlackMage> was kann ich jetzt machen um mein kaputtes Apt zu fixen? es hängt beim Paket libwxbase2.8-0:i386 (gemeinsam benutztes »/usr/share/doc/libwxbase2.8-0/copyright«)
<koffeinfriedhof> Fehlermeldung?
<k1l_> BlackMage: ich habe dir doch oben einen befehl gegeben. hat der nicht geklappt? was genau ist passiert? pack das mal in einen pastebin
<BlackMage> k1l_: welches package soll ich da den nehmen?
<k1l_> BlackMage: das paket, was du entfernen willst.
<k1l_> BlackMage: du rückst hier so wenige fakten raus, sodass man nur so generelle hilfe geben kann
<k1l_> bisher weiß ich nur, dass du ein ubuntu hast (?) und da debian pakete reingewurstelt hast und es da jetzt probleme beim entfernen von paketen gibt.
<BlackMage> k1l_: beim Installieren von libwxbase2.8-0:i386 kommt die Fehlermeldung: "dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Archivs /var/cache/apt/archives/libwxbase2.8-0_2.8.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<BlackMage>  Versuch, gemeinsam benutztes »/usr/share/doc/libwxbase2.8-0/copyright« zu überschreiben, welches verschieden von anderen Instanzen des Paketes libwxbase2.8-0:i386 ist"
<bekks> BlackMage: apt-cache policy libwxbase2.8-0:i386 in einen Pastebin bitte.
<jokrebel> vielleicht solltest Du einfach das eigentliche Problem mit kompletten Fehlermeldung NoPasten. Dann braucht man auch nicht so viel Glaskugeln ---- sagte ich schon vor ner weile
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Und mit "komplett" mein ich NoPasten - alles - nicht nur die letzte Zeile in den Channel kippen
<BlackMage> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23545377/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> BlackMage: was versuchst du denn da? 
<BlackMage> k1l_: ?
<k1l_> ja das ubuntu paket ist nicht installiert, trotzdem gibt es da die copyright datei schon. also was versuchst du da?
<k1l_> BlackMage: hintergrund warum hier so viele leute versuchen dir fakten aus der nase zu ziehen: man kann da jetzt einfach mit gewalt das paket reindrücken. aber das kann zu vielen weiteren problemen führen. 
<BlackMage> k1l_: ich weis nicht warum die copyright datei da ist
<k1l_> also wenn du da PPAs, oder 3rd party pakete schon reingefummelt hast, dann solltest du die besser erstmal entfernen
<k1l_> ok, dann nutze dpkg und --force-overwrite
<jokrebel> ...oder einfach mal "Butter bei die Fische" und hier mit offenen Karten spielen
 * jokrebel wendet sich dann mal wieder konkreteren Dingen zu
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ?
<bekks> BlackMage: BEantworte mal die Dir bisher gestellten Fragen.
<jokrebel> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<tokam> ring0: danke
<jokrebel> und zwar konkret. Mit "was geht nicht" - "was will ich wie erreichen" und ___komplette___ NoPastes von der ___gesamten___ Eingabe und den daraus resultierenden Zeilen. Hatten wir IMHO nicht das erste mal
<kartoffelfreund> guten abend Leute. Ich habe ein Prblem mit meinem Brother HL4050CDN Drucker. Bei auswahl des BR3 Treibers werden Meine Dokumente (fast nur Briefe) anstandslos gedruckt. Nun möchte ich aber ein Script aus meiner Uni Drucken, welches sehr viele Vektorgrafiken beinhaltet (ich vermute mal pgfplots/tikz in verbindung mit Latex), so dass der Drucker bei den Bildern einfach Aussteigt und den dienst einstellt. Auf dem Display d
<kartoffelfreund> es Druckers steht dann etwas im Sinne von verwerfe Daten oder Ignoriere Daten. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich dem Problem aus dem Weg gehen kann? Cups ist für mich keine Lösung, da alles in SW und duplex ausgedruckt wird (da dann aber ansonsten anstandslos)
<bekks> Druck mit CUPS in ein PDF, druck das PDF.
<kartoffelfreund> bekks, als die PDF mit "Datei drucken" als PDF drucken und dann erneut probieren?
<kartoffelfreund> http://www.control.tf.uni-kiel.de/en/teaching/winter-term/mathematical-modeling-etit-619/fileadmin/mmo_ws1617_kap3 dies ist das Dokument, welches probleme bereitet, ab ca S28
<k1l_> druck mal nicht aus dem browser heraus
<kartoffelfreund> k1l_, es wurde die PDF gespeichert, geöffnet und dann daraus gedruckt. Ich versuche den von bekks genannten trick, einen Moment.
<kartoffelfreund> bekks, Dein Tipp funktioniert, jedoch wächst die Dateigröße von ca 500kB auf knapp 32MB und das Schriftbild ist recht unscharf. Im Druck siehr es aus als würde ich einen Scan oder ein Fax ausdrucken, nicht sehr angenehm. Davon ab dauert die Pause vor dem Druck bei jeder Seite nun ca 15-20 Sekunden, auch nicht befriedigend. Weitere Ideen?
<sshdrucker> hallo. wisst ihr ob es möglich ist, meinen netzwerkdrucker (hp2540) über ssh auszuschalten?
<_moep_> der hat doch sicher keinen ssh server drauf
<_moep_> also vermutlich nicht
<nagetier> oder der drucker hängt an einem server, der ssh spricht
<nagetier> aber auch da dürfte es wenn dann überhaupt nur durch "trennen" der verbindung am server laufen
<nagetier> kein usb, verbindung tot, drucker aus.. fragwürdig ob das klappt
<ring0> vielleicht kann der drucker snmp. darüber könnte es gehen
<nagetier> vermutlich hängt der dann eh nur im standby
<nagetier> wobei man ihn so auch nur entfernt wieder reaktivieren könnte
<nagetier> gewisse zeitspanne kein auftrag und in den standby dürfte wohl am sinnvollsten sein
<sshdrucker> ergo wenn ich im standby bin kann ich dem drucker den saft abdrehen, ohne das größere schäden entstehen?
<stevieh1> was für ein drucker ist das denn?
<bekks> Du kannst den auch ausschalten während du druckst, ohne das Schäden entstehen.
<bekks> Es sei denn u machst gerade ein Firmwareupdate - dann würde ich den mittendrin nicht ausschalten.
<bekks> stevieh1: HP2540.
<stevieh1> den würde ich nicht ausschalten
<stevieh1> also, nicht den Strom abstellen.
<bekks> Wieso?
<stevieh1> weil es ein tintenpisser ist und er eintrocknet, wenn der nicht von zeit zu zeit mit dem köpfchen wackeln kann
<bekks> Abend vor dem Schlafen gehen kann man den also beruhigt ausschalten :)
<stevieh1> ja, wenn man nicht 14 Tage schläft, geht das ;-)
<bekks> :D
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-20
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Heute morgen ist mein PC nicht angesprungen. Es läuft 16.04 darauf. Beim Booten zeigte er einige IOErrors. Daraufhin habe ich mit LiveStick gebootet und ein fsck -v-f-c auf der Bootpartition durchgeführt, was dazu führte, dass alles wieder geht. Soweit soschön. Die Systemplatte ist eine ssd. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass ubunu bei ssds keine, oder eine andere, regelmäßige Prüfung der Platte 
<Lengsdorfer> macht. Muss ich mit über irgendwas an der Hardware Sorgen machen? 
<LetoThe2nd> scahu dir halt mal die smart-ausgaben an
<tomreyn> !smart
<tomreyn> oh das gibts nur im englischen kanal
<k1l_> !festplattenstatus
<le_bot> Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<tomreyn> ist aber vermutlich auch knapp 6 stzunden zu spät für Lengsdorfer 
<Lengsdorfer> wie meinen?
<Lengsdorfer> achso
<Lengsdorfer> tx
<Lengsdorfer> die ganze smart ausgaben ergaben nix, also scheint die platte heil zu sein. komisch ist das aber doch.
<frostschutz> Lengsdorfer, die genauen meldungen wären nicht schlecht. kann ja auch ein kabelproblem sein. smartctl -a kannst du gerne mal nopasten wenn du willst
<pi__> exit()
<pi__> exit
<jokrebel>   /exit
<imox> ich hab 2 ubuntu pc’s auf dem einem habe ich drucker freigegen und die sollten doch dann autoamtisch bei dem anderen zu sehen seien oder? 
<imox> also sonst hat das auch immer geklappt nur jetzt komischerweise nicht
<imox>  ahh habs 
<imox> eine einstellung hat gefehlt dnake
<imox>  ;) 
<Lengsdorfer> keine ursache:)
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-21
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Frage zur Installation von Fremdsoftware unter Ubuntu 16.04.LTS 64 bit
<Rolfi> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sophos_Anti-Virus_f%C3%BCr_Linux/#source-1
<moveax> frag
<le_bot> Title: Sophos Anti-Virus für Linux › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> Wohin entpackt man?
<moveax> das tgz an sich?
<Rolfi> Habe tgz im Download-Ordner und dann entpackt
<moveax> ja, das ist ok, der installer installiert nach /opt
<moveax> nach der installation brauchst du das tar und das install script nicht mehr
<Rolfi> Aber der tar-Befehl findet es nicht.
<moveax> wie bist du denn vorgegangen?
<Rolfi> tar (child): sav-linux-free-9.tgz: Funktion open fehlgeschlagen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<moveax> gib im terminal mal ein: pwd 
<moveax> und schaue in welchem verzeichniss du bist
<Rolfi> bin dort /home/holger
<moveax> cd Downloads
<moveax> und dann nochmal den tar befehl
<Rolfi> tar (child): sav-linux-free-9.tgz: Funktion open fehlgeschlagen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<moveax> heisst die datei denn wirklich so?
<moveax> das kannst du mit "ls" prüfen oder im dateiexplorer nachschauen
<Rolfi> wo sollte die denn regulär stehen?
<moveax> die datei? das ist egal, irgendwo in deinem home verzeichniss, du brauchst sie nur temporär
<Rolfi> Muss man im Befehl das -xzf vielleicht durch einen Pfad ersetzen?  tar -xzf sav-linux-free-9.tgz
<moveax> heisst die datei denn tatsächlich sav-linux-free-9.tgz ?
<moveax> das müsste ich schon wissen
<moveax> manchmal ändern sich die dateinamen und der wiki artikel bleibt veraltet
<koegs> so heisst die datei: sav-linux-free-9.tgz
<Rolfi> Ah, alles klar! Man muß in das Verzeichnis wechseln, in dem die Datei steht und dann starten! Danke für Deine Geduld! Alles klar
<moveax> genau :)
<moveax> deswegen cd Downloads
<Rolfi> Entschuldige die simple Frage eines Seniors. Schönen Tag noch!
<moveax> gerne, kein problem
<moveax> ebenfalls
<Lembert55> Hallo, ich versuchte vorhin auf mein Ubuntu nodejs und ein npm Paket zu installieren. Leider bekomme ich dabei eine Fehlermeldung bei der ich nicht weiterkomme. https://pastebin.com/61M85sLd Kann mir da evtl jemand helfen?
<le_bot> Title: odin@odin:~$ sudo npm install -g api-spec-converter /usr/bin/api-spec-converter - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kandinsky2> frage: warumist bei der neuen ubuntu version 17 der befehl "netstat" nicht mehr vorhanden??
<k1l_> kandinsky2: ist denn net-tools isntalliert?
<k1l_> kandinsky: ist denn net-tools isntalliert?
<k1l_> und es wäre besser, wenn du nicht dauernd neuverbindest, wenn du hier was fragst :)
<Frickelpit> kandinsky: man nutzt nun ss dafür
<k1l_> support ist so hoffnungslos, wenn er immer neu verbindet
<nakamura> tag auch:) ein freund, der momentan provider probleme hat, hat mich gebeten folgende frage zu stellen:aus welchem grund ist in ubuntu 17.1 "netstat"  nicht mehr vorhanden, wobei er schon versucht hat net-tools zu installieren, net-toolsaber nicht gefunden wurde?? 
<nakamura> wo ist das problem und warum?
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<nakamura> 17.10
<k1l_> wie du hier sehen kannst ist net-tool in den paketquellen von 17.10: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/net-tools  
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package net-tools in artful (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> deswegen noch mal meine frage: welches ubuntu er da jetzt genau nutzt?
<k1l_> *net-tools
<nakamura> ubuntu 17.10 nutzt er
<nakamura> ist natürlich blöd jetzt um drei ecken, aber er hat versucht sudo apt install net-tools und sudo apt-get install net-tools
<k1l_> ob apt-get oder nur apt ist egal. apt ist das neue apt-get.
<nakamura> beides fehlgeschlagen mit der meldung, das net-tools nicht bekannt ist
<nakamura> hilft vielleicht eine neuinstallation?
<k1l_> der soll mal ein "sudo apt update" zuerst machen
<nakamura> ja klar, alles schon gemacht, kein erfolg
<k1l_> was gibt "lsb_release -sd" aus?
<nakamura> keine ahnung..., gibt es eigentlich fehlermeldungen, wenn bei ubuntu dateien nicht installiert werden konnten?
<nakamura> wenn beim brennen ausgerechnet netstat nicht korrekt gebrannt wurde..??, wird dieses ereignis bei der installation angezeigt?
<k1l_> ich weiß nicht ob netstsat direkt installiert mitkommt, aber das ist im main repo. und wenn apt das nicht findet, dann ist eine menge mehr kaputt. deswegen die frage ob das ein echtes ubuntu ist, oder ein wallbuntu oder ein "chip sonder edition" oder so. 
<k1l_> und ob es da beim apt update probleme gibt.
<nakamura> es wurde unter "releases.ubuntu.com" heruntergeladen
<k1l_> mal ein "sudo apt update" laufen lassen und die gesamt ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com packen und den link hier rein
<k1l_> http://termbin.com/g6k0   das ist von meinem ubutnu 17.10. also das paket gibts definitiv und ist im main repo. da bruachen wir jetzt mal ein paar fakten was bei ihm genau kaputt ist
<nakamura> ok ich sags ihm, mussjetzt erstmal weg, vielen für deine mühe und aufmerksamkeit :) bye
<stevieh> hmm... unter 17.04 geht bei meinem WWAN "plötzlich" kein DNS mehr. auch ein von hand eingetragener 8.8.8.8 hilft nix. Wo kann ich denn da anfangen zu suchen?
<sdx23> tcpdump. Wenn da wie erwartet Pakete rausgehen, in der Firewall deines Providers weitersuchen.
<stevieh> ich vermute eher, dass da noch nicht mal richtig der ns gesetzt ist... 
<stevieh> aber das muss ich wohl mal ausprobieren, wenn ich daneben dann nen Rechner am Netz hab, mit dem ich weiterrecherchieren kann, sonst werd ich zum Karnickel
<sdx23> Was sagt denn "host google.de 9.9.9.9"?
<stevieh> das sagt was. Deswegen denk ich ja, es liegt am setzen irgendwo im Netzwerkstack. Aber jetzt arbeite ich erstmal mit tethering weiter und lass die WWAN Karte aus.
<kali_> hallo
<kali_> ich bins euer onkel kali
<jimsio> kennt jemand einen guten open source server um emails verschiedener anbieter unter einem account zusammenzufassen mit web-gui? also von anbieter x mit imap einbinden und von y wenns geht auch mit den nativen google und microsoft(imap am wichtigsten)?
<dadrc> jimsio, klingt, als würdest du mailpile suchen
<dadrc> https://www.mailpile.is/
<le_bot> Title: Mailpile: e-mail that protects your privacy (at www.mailpile.is)
<jimsio> danke für den hinweis
<jimsio> aber ist ja kein server anscheinend. und scheint auch schon ewig in entwicklung ohne resultat
<dadrc> kannste schon aufm server laufen lassen und dann per webinterface benutzen
<dadrc> und naja … es gibt fertige pakete für ubuntu
<jimsio> dadrc: guck ich mir mal an
<jimsio> danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-22
<stevieh> muss man irgendwas neu starten, wenn man den hostnamen geändert hat?
<Frickelpit> nein, nur neu anmelden
<stevieh> juti
<nagetier> stevieh: sudo hostname -F /etc/hostname verteilt den wohl an das system
<nagetier> war mir jahrelang unbekannt, gefüllt klappte das auch ohne 
<Frickelpit> nagetier: gut gefüllt? ;)
<tomreyn> na wenn die datei leer ist klappts bestimmt nicht!!11 :-P
<nagetier> ui, gefühlt, ja
<nagetier> und gefühlt braut da eh jede Distribution ihr eigenes Süppchen :)
<nagetier> damals.. DAMALS war das alles einfacher
<stevieh> ich bin mal gespannt, was mir alles um die ohren fliegt, wenn ich in nem laufenden system die Netzwerkadressen änder und ein networking restart mache
<NTQ> stevieh: Wenn du davor sitzt und nicht per ssh verbunden bist, sollte das doch gehen.
<stevieh> ja, ich vermute auch, aber was mache services wie ssh, rsync, lsyncd etc. die noch am laufen sind? 
<jokrebel> was spricht dagegen die vorher definiert zu beenden?
<woelfie> • /msg nickserv identify woelfie Hulkster101
<k1l_> woelfie: das pw würde ich ändern.
<woelfie> Wie?
<woelfie> Ich bin gerade dabei mich WIEDER in irc einzuarbeiten
<ppq>  /msg nickserv set password NeuesPasswort
<ppq> nach dem du identified bist
<woelfie> woelfie has now been verified --Meintest du das @ppq
<k1l_> du bist eingeloggt, ja
<woelfie> Ich glaube ich brauche noch etwas um mich an die Befehle wieder zu gewöhnen! ;)
<ppq> kein problem - solange du das passwort nicht auch für andere sachen verwendest ;)
<ghostcube> ppq: wobei ich glaube das passwort is auf jeder rainbowtable
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> von daher....
<woelfie> warum das denn bitte?
<woelfie> Gilt das jetzt eigentlich für jeden Channel auf den server oder nur für hier?
<k1l_> das gilt freenode weit
<woelfie> muss man sich dann trotzdem in jedem channel anmelden?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> du meldest dich ein mal beim irc netzwerk an.
<woelfie> Top danke!
<woelfie> Habe heute die grafische Oberfläche gewechselt!
<woelfie> exit
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-23
<empedokles78>  Ich habe über das Software-Center ein network-scan-linux-glibc2-x86_64.deb installiert. Wo sollte der Scanner erscheinen? Muss ich evtl. neu starten?
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Welche Anleitung riet Dir das und wo ist das .deb her?
<empedokles78> Von der Herstellerseite. Eine Anleitung gab es nicht. Daneben gab es nur ein rpm.
<DaVu> können wir da mal einen Link zu der "Herstellerseite" bekommen?
<jokrebel> von was für einem Scanner reden wir? Grundsätzlich sollte man erst mal suchen, ob es nicht ein Lösung im Ubuntuusers-Wiki findet bevor man sich ans installieren fremder Pakete macht
<empedokles78> https://www.toshibatec.ch/treiber-and-support/treiber/SearchDriver?searchString=e-STUDIO385S
<le_bot> Title: Treiber | Toshiba Tec Switzerland AG (at www.toshibatec.ch)
<empedokles78> Es ist das Paket vom Hersteller.
<DaVu> und wie hast du es installiert?
<jokrebel> was nicht die beste Wahl sein muss...
<jokrebel> das ist kein Windows
<empedokles78> Hier ist das File: https://www.toshibatec.ch/publicsite-service/resource/download/pnttch/de/4571fc7d-85f5-4012-a661-9ac2f25b8c8c/af64e594baf30207408aaa1034e2f9ff/eS305_385_525_Linux_V_1_00.zip
<DaVu> empedokles78: wie hast du es installiert?
<empedokles78> Doppelklick.
<DaVu> hehe ;)
<DaVu> ok....gehen wir die Sache mal anders an
<DaVu> öffne mal ein Terminal
<empedokles78> Ok.
<DaVu> und gib dort mal: dpkg -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> ein
<DaVu> du bekommst einen URL zurück. Diese bitte mal posten
<jokrebel> man lädt nicht irgendwo ein .deb und installiert das dann wenn es dort noch nicht mal ne Anleitung dafür gibt
<DaVu> jokrebel: dann mach doch einen besseren Vorschlag für sein Problem ;)
<DaVu> nur zu sagen, was man nicht tut hilft ihm nicht
<jokrebel> ist das ein USB Gerät? Dann hätt ich gern mal die Ausgabe von "lsusb"
<empedokles78> jokrebel, naja, der Hersteller sollte ja eigentlich eher wissen, ob es funktioniert.
<DaVu> trugschluss
<DaVu> ich gebe jokrebel schon recht
<DaVu> nur hilft es dir nicht, wenn es nirgendwo eine Anleitung dafür gibt
<jokrebel> DaVu: Wie soll ich näheres sagen, wenn ich noch nicht mal weis um welchen Toshiba Scanner oder Multigerät es sich handelt?
<DaVu> empedokles78: wir brauchen also beide ausgaben:
<empedokles78> DaVu, http://termbin.com/wmmg
<DaVu> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> danke
<jokrebel> DaVu: Und ohne passende Anleitung würd ich es halt nicht einfach doppelklicken
<empedokles78> Das e-STUDIO385S ist via Ethernet verbunden.
<DaVu> wie es scheint, ist es wohl sauber installiert
<DaVu> ii  mfp-network-scan 1.6.0-2  amd64        Network and USB Scan Drivers software
<empedokles78> DaVu, wie rufe ich den Scanner auf?
<empedokles78> Bzw. wo soll er erscheinen?
<empedokles78> Naja, Ubuntu wird als unterstützt gelistet.
<jokrebel> empedokles78: geht er denn als Drucker? Und ist sane installiert?
<DaVu> Grundlegend, so wie ihc es verstehe, ist das ein Treiber, den du installiert hast
<empedokles78> jokrebel, der Printer geht, aber das war ein anderer Treiber.
<jokrebel> empedokles78: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/
<le_bot> Title: Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> Unter Einstellungen gibt's nur den Drucker?
<DaVu> lies ruhig mal die Artikel, die dir verlinkt wurden. Ich bin bei Scannen im Netzwerk auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich
<empedokles78> Simple Scan finde ich als Programm, allerdings meckert es (keiner angeschlossen).
<stevieh> empedokles78: schau mal, was für dateien in dem .deb paket sind: dpkg -L mfp-network-scan
<stevieh> vielleicht ist da dokumentation dabei
<jokrebel> ich würd ja erst mal die verlinkte Wiki Seite durchgehn ob ich fürs scannen überhaupt alle generellen Sachen bereits installiert habe und dann auch mal nicht nur mit simplescan sondern auch mit sane (xsane) auch testen
<empedokles78> stevieh, https://dpaste.de/mD8o
<le_bot> Title: dpaste (at dpaste.de)
<stevieh> jokrebel: auf der Seite steht leider nicht, wie man netzwerk scanner einrichtet, oder?
<DaVu> na, da sind ja jede Menge docs drin
<stevieh> genau da wollte ich ihn drauf hinweisen :-D
<stevieh> er soll ja auch was lernen.
<DaVu> sogar auf deutsch: https://dpaste.de/mD8o#L223
<le_bot> Title: dpaste (at dpaste.de)
<jokrebel> BTW - mein Netzwerk Multifunktionsgerät kann auch nur über USB scannen ;-)
<stevieh> stimmt :-)
<jokrebel> also unter Linux zumindest
<stevieh> -> erst Linux dann passende HW kaufen, nicht andersrum :_)
<empedokles78> Oder windows kaufen und keine Zeit verlölen. :)
<stevieh> doch, wenn spätestens mit der nächsten Windows Version keine Treiber mehr kommen.
<empedokles78> Da habe ich dann weniger Bedenken.
<empedokles78> Zudem funktioniert es offensichtlich unter Linux nicht.
<stevieh> na, dann. nimm windows und geh :-)
<DaVu> empedokles78: du hast dir aber das doc unter: /usr/local/printer/unix_scan_drivers/docs/ug/de/scanning-using-xsane-topic.html
<DaVu> angesehen, oder?
<DaVu> Ich meine, das klingt schon ziemlich nach einer Anleitung, wie ich finde
<DaVu> Da hier nicht jeder jedes nur erdenkliche Gerät haben kann, wird man schon ein wenig Eigeninitiative erbringen müssen
<ghostcube> empedokles78: is das der scanner der an der fritzbox hängt?
<ghostcube> hattest du da nicht schonmal gefragt?
<jokrebel> ich würd das Teil ja erst mal per USB anschließen und so testen ob es überhaupt klappen kann. Da hilft dann ein "scanimage --list-devices" dabei. Wenn das schon mal (und dann das Scannen quasi local auch klappt) geht ist das die halbe Miete. Anschließend ans "über Netzwerk" wagen, nicht umgekehrt
<jokrebel> empedokles78: ^^
<ghostcube> jokrebel: das ding hängt an ner fritze
<ghostcube> das geht so nich... hplip kann das wohl
<ghostcube> toshiba... keine ahnung
<jokrebel> ghostcube: Mein HP Laser 2840 mag per LAN trotz hplip nicht
<ghostcube> ^^
<k1l> drucken sollte unter linux recht easy sein. aber scannen ist noch ein krampf
<ghostcube> hmm das sollte mit der digitalisierung wieder fahrt aufnehmen oder?
<JustCurious> hi, i have 2 kernels, the newest one which gives me trouble, and the older one which I want to keep. I am trying to remove the newest kernel image but it warns me that it will remove linx-generic-lts-trusty as we
<ppq> JustCurious, doesn't matter, that is just a meta-package
<JustCurious> sorry i don't speak german
<ppq> it always depends on the latest kernel in that particular branch
<JustCurious> oh
<ppq> JustCurious, there is #ubuntu in english ;)
<JustCurious> yes but i need to register my nick in #ubuntu
<JustCurious> :P
<JustCurious> hmmm I'm afraid I don't get you
<JustCurious> if i remove/delete this meta-package I could lose everything
<JustCurious> no?
<ppq> no
<ppq> if you remove only the meta package, no further packages will be removed
<ppq> if you remove only the latest kernel, it will also remove the meta-package since it depends on it
<JustCurious> ok
<ppq> the drawback is, you're stuck with that old kernel
<ppq> what is the problem anyway?
<JustCurious> for ever
<ppq> until you install a new one
<ppq> manually, that is
<JustCurious> well, with the "newest" kernel I installed a tricky package by mistake
<JustCurious> which affected the graphics
<JustCurious> and now the only way I can "save" this distro is using the old kernel
<JustCurious> but I'd like to use the newest once resolved this conflict
<ppq> i see, sou you accidentally installed parts of the LTS hardware enablement stack (hwe)
<ppq> i would suggest you install it completely - or remove it completely
<JustCurious> well, I don't know the exact name for that, but I assume yes
<JustCurious> hmm
<JustCurious> remove the newest kernel completely?
<JustCurious> but I will be able to get it back in the future?
<ppq> you can always install a new kernel, even if the system does not boot anymore (using chroot from a live system)
<JustCurious> too complicated
<JustCurious> for me
<JustCurious> but thanks anyway
<ppq> try to install the lts enablement stack completely
<ppq> sudo apt-get -s install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-video-all-lts-xenial xserver-xorg-input-all-lts-xenial libwayland-egl1-mesa-lts-xenial 
<ppq> this is for a dry run to check for problems, remove the "-s" to really do it
<ppq> after everything is installed, do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-lts-xenial 
<ppq> then reboot
<JustCurious> well right now I'm on the old kernel
<ppq> yes, but this way you can use newer kernels
<ppq> for security reasons
<JustCurious> thanks, I'll give it a try
<JustCurious> ok, now I reboot, brb thanks
<JustCurious> nope, the new kernel freezes
<jokrebel> What is your problem with #ubuntu where they speek your kanguage?
<jokrebel> language
<JustCurious> it's not my language, my language is Catalan, but...
<JustCurious> sorry I don't speak German at all :-(
<k1l> #ubuntu-es
<JustCurious> at the Spanish channel nobody answers me
<k1l> and there is #ubuntu-cat as catalan channel
<JustCurious> thanks, and sorry
<JustCurious> you can answer me in German, I can use GTranslator
<jokrebel> Du könntest ja auch den Übersetzer nutzen um auch Deine Fragen auf Deutsch zu stellen. Ob das sinnvoll ist steht aber auf einem anderen Blatt
<JustCurious> Die Sache ist, ich habe ein Problem mit dem neuen Kernel, und ich möchte das Problem aus dem alten Kernel lösen
<ppq> JustCurious, you tried to boot kernel 4.4.0, right? not the "old new" one, 3.13?
<jokrebel> Was genau ist denn das Problem mit dem neuen Kernel (welcher?) bei welcher Ubuntu Version
<JustCurious> Ich arbeite an Trusty (12.04) Ich weiß, es ist EOL, aber ich brauche dieses. Und ich starte mit dem neuesten Kernel, 3.13.0-117, der das falsche ist. Derjenige, der gut funktioniert, ist 3.13.0-32
<ppq> ...
<JustCurious> (I'm working on Trusty (12.04) I know it's EOL but I need this one. And I reboot with the newest kernel, 3.13.0-117, which is the wrong one. The one which works fine is 3.13.0-32)
<ppq> if you want to stay on EOL, just keep using the one that works. you are doomed anyway :)
<jokrebel> oh je und dann auch noch EOL
<ppq> jokrebel, und schön pakete aus neueren releases dazuinstalliert
<JustCurious> Ich sehe das Problem nicht bei EOL-Versionen von Ubuntu
<jokrebel> dann hast Du definitiv eine zu rosafarbene Brille auf ;-)
<Robert_Zenz> JustCurious, jokrebel, haengt vom Einsatzzweck ab und ob es einen Plan vorwaerts gibt.
<k1l> JustCurious: stop using eol version. that are massive security issues. we dont want more spambots and botnet clients on the net.
<k1l> Robert_Zenz: nein, es gibt keine ausrede eol ohne extre support vertrag einzusetzen. es sei denn die kisten steht ohne netz irgendwo im keller wo niemand dran geht.
<JustCurious> come on I am not Julian Assange, not so important
<Robert_Zenz> k1l, also gibt es doch Gruende?
<JustCurious> Es ist viel einfacher, einen Virus auf Windows-Systemen zu bekommen
<k1l> JustCurious: i think we showed quite a lot good will so far and the answer was alreaady given several times. if you still have questions better seek eol support in your language
<JustCurious> ok, thanks anyway
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-24
<passt> ich möchte unter 1710, dass der PDFViewer evince immer auf dem externen Monitor und Dokumente mit 125% Zoom angezeigt wird. Kann man das einstellen?
<sdx23> passt: jain. Zoom: gsettings set org.gnome.Evince.Default zoom 1.25
<sdx23> Monitor: je nach Windowmanager, ggf. hilft https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie/ wenn der WM das nicht selbst kann aber unterstützt wird.
<le_bot> Title: Devilspie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> sdx23: danke, werde ich ausprobierne
<multistorm> Hallo zusammen ...
<passt> sdx23: ich habe den Eintrag per gsettings vorgenommen und mich erneut in Gnome angemeldet und gsettings get hat mir auch angezeigt, dass der Wert auf 1.25 eingetragen ist, aber unterschiedliche PDFs werden weiterhin in unterschiedlichen Zoom-Faktoren angezeigt. Was mache ich falsch?
<passt> Merkt sich evince bei einzelnen Dokumente, welche Einstellungen für dieses Dokument beim letzten Öffnen bzw Schließen verwendet worden sind?
<multistorm> ich habe mal eine allgemeine FGrage zum verketten von befehlen in der Konsole, ich versuche aktuell den neuen Signal Clienten zu installieren, es gibt aber keinen direkten deb download sondern nur  ein Komando:https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26033879/ ich würde Sagen das sind 2 Befehle oder sehe ich das falsch ?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> passt: ich glaub da war was. probier es doch mal aus...
<stevieh> multistorm: das sind sogar ein paar befehle mehr. 
<stevieh> multistorm: das fügt eine paketquelle hinzu und installiert signal daraus.
<passt> stevieh: wie oben schon geschrieben, habe ich die Einstellungen gerade ausprobiert. Oder habe ich einen Post von dir verpasst?
<multistorm> ja klar, ich meinte ichgentlich das der code in 2 teilen in den console muss
<multistorm> aber das funktioniert alles nicht
<stevieh> dann paste mal, was die ausgabe ist.
<multistorm> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26033894/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<multistorm> habe irgendwie das gefühl das das nicht so recht ubuntu like ist
<stevieh> multistorm: du musst die Zeilen hintereinander in der konsole ausführen nicht aneinandergehängt :-)
<multistorm> ja deswegen ja die anfängliche frage das war mir irgendwie nicht so recht klar ich versuches nochmal mom..
<stevieh> passt: probier es doch mal aus, ob sich evince das merkt, ich glaube da war was.
<stevieh> es merkt sich ja auch, auf welcher seite man war.
<stevieh> https://superuser.com/questions/346345/where-does-evince-store-its-per-document-state-position-etc
<le_bot> Title: Where does evince store its per-document state (position, etc)? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<multistorm> okay hat funktioniert nur das: sudo apt update && sudo apt install signal-desktop hat nicht funktioniert das Update ja aber das install musste ich nochmal von hand machen :-) Danke !
<passt> evince merkt sich die letzte position/zoom/.... allerdings habe ich auf pdfs geöffnet, die ich bisher nicht offen hatte. Werde jetzt aber mal gucken, wie und ob ich die bisher "gemerkten" Einstellungen löschen kann.
<kashiwado> Guten Tag @all... hab da mal nen Problem vorbereitet. 
<kashiwado> Mein FutroS550 erkennt den IDE-Controller nicht beim booten. Somit ist das booten vonn HDD nicht möglich. (Boot über usb-stick oder CF-Card geht) in Ubuntu (von usb gestartet) erkennt er auc die Festplatten die an den IDE Controler angeschlossen sind. Wie kann ich es hinbekommen das er von cf-card oder USB-Stick anfängt zu booten, dann aber auf die HDD umschwenkt?
<stevieh> "im Prinzip" müsste es reichen, bei einer usb installation das root device auf die hdd zu stellen. allerdings müsste man nochmal checken, ob dann auch kernel updates etc. gehen, aber "eigentlich" soltle das gehen.
<kashiwado> unter welchen schlagwort sollte man da was unter google finden? 
<stevieh> hehe, ich hab grad mal gesucht, ist nicht einfach, weil alle schlagwörter auch so 1000 fach vorkommen.
<kashiwado> bevor ich hier eine frage reinstelle befrage ich google. nur scheinbar mit den falschen schlagwörtern
<kashiwado> :-D
<ppq> kashiwado, das ist kein problem. einfach ubuntu auf die HDD installieren, im letzten schritt bei der bootloader-installation aber festlegen, dass grub in den MBR des sticks oder der cf-card geschrieben wird.
<ppq> alles weitere macht der installer dann schon automagisch
<ppq> vorausgesetzt, die IDE-platte ist von grub aus erreichbar.
<stevieh> ppq: grub kann doch auch nur bios, oder?
<stevieh> aber klar, probieren kann man es.
<kashiwado> ppq: negativ
<ppq> stevieh, das ist son uralt-thinclient
<ppq> nix uefi
<ppq> wenn ich das richtig sehe jedenfalls.
<kashiwado> mit supergrub2 hatte ich auch schon probiert. 
<ppq> kashiwado, die hdd ist im grub noch nicht da? schade
<stevieh> aber wahrscheinlich passt das trotzdem so fast: auf HDD durchinstallieren, danach grub und /boot/ auf den Stick, und dort die grub.cfg so ändern, dass root vonne platte kommt später.
<kashiwado> ppq: der s550 hat keine echte bios. daher erkennt er da ja noch nicht den ide controller
<stevieh> ob man beim hdd einrichten gleich sagt, dass boot n eigenenes fs ist... ich würde es eher machen.
<ppq> kashiwado, hast du mal in der grub-shell "ls" eingegeben? da listet er alle erkannten HDDs
<ppq> stevieh, stimmt, /boot auf den stick packen macht sinn
<ppq> das kann man ja auch schon den installer erledigen lassen.
<koegs> und der rest ist dann wieder magie :)
<ppq> :)
<kashiwado> ppq: stevieh ich probiere es mal aus. melde mich dann nochmal
<stevieh> stimmt, im Prinzip müsste man das ganze "ordentlich" über den Installer hin bekommen.
<ppq> joar, der hat heutzutage recht viel magie auf lager ^^
<stevieh> kann der mal das Lötzinn suchen? Ich finds nicht.
<jokrebel> od fa nicht einfach nur (weil es ein Thin Client ist) im BIOS der Controler deaktiviert ist wurde kontrolliert?
<jokrebel> *da
<stevieh> hehe
<stevieh> Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not re-enable some interfaces
<stevieh> aha. Und was soll ich sonst machen? :-)
<k1l> service command nutzen oder direkt das systemd
<k1l> sudo service networking restart
<stevieh> ahso. jo, das kann ich ja machen.
<martin__> guten abend alle zusammen.
<martin__> guten aben. könnte mir vllt jemand helfen bei meinen grafiktreiber problemen??
<jokrebel> Nicht so lange Du nichts näheres darüber erzählst
<martin__> also ich habe Ubuntu. Habe aber Grafik Probleme bzw Tearing und ich weiss nicht wie ich die weg bekomme
<jokrebel> sehr präzise Problembeschreibung und Infos der benutzen GUI und Grafikkarte nebst Treiber. Nur noch getoppt von der imensen Geduld
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-25
<kashiwado> ppq stevieh es hat so geklappt. usb /boot + bootloader und ide als /
<kashiwado> ppq stevieh vielen dank für die hilfe
<ppq> sehr schön
<stevieh> kashiwado: supi. das freut mich
<sdx23> moin. Ich habe hier ein 16.04 mit dem "ursprungs-symptom" keine SSL Verbindungen möglich. apt update liefert einige Badsig-Meldungen, aber unterschiedlich mit verschiedenen Aufrufen. Testweise heruntergeladene Dateien haben untershciedliche md5 Hashes, auch wenn in ein tmpfs geladen (dachte erst an Fehler der SSD).
<sdx23> iwconfig sagt Link Quality=95/100  Signal level=58/100, Paket-Drops gibt's aber in RX Richtung einige(4k von 18k), TX vernachlässigbar.
<sdx23> würde sehr von der WLAN Verbindung bzw. Hardware als Schuldigen ausgehen, möglich wäre aber im Prinzip auch CPU oder RAM. Meinungen?
<Frickelpit> mit einem Kabel gegengetestet?
<sdx23> Memtest kann ich leider nicht machen, da Zugriff nur remote via ssh. 
<sdx23> Nein, dort gibt es kein so langes Kabel :(
<stevieh> hmm... 20% Paketverlust ist ja nicht wenig. Die heruntergeladenen Dateien dürften vor allem dann auch unterschiedlich lang sein, da maximal der transfer unterbrochen wird. 
<sdx23> hm, interessanterweise sind sie alle gleich lang. Wobei das alles nur 16k kleine waren.
<stevieh> ok, das kann sein, dass das irgendwo dann auf MTU ebene kaputt geht.
<sdx23> ok, d.h. ich kann erstmal im wesentlichen versuchen, andere WLAN Hardware anschliessen zu lassen und ggf. die Dinge anders zu positionieren
<sdx23> mich irritiert auch dass die Verbindungsqualität ja nicht sonderlich schlecht ist.
<stevieh> ja, die sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus.
<stevieh> mach doch mal von der möhre aus ein wget auf irgendne Datei im 10MB Bereich auf dem Public Internet und schau den Drop Counter an.
<sdx23> ssl verbindungen kommen entweder nicht zustande oder brehcen relativ schnell ab
<sdx23> ich bin erstaunt wie wenig die ssh Verbindung zusammenbricht, im Vergleich. Also trotzdem alle paar Minuten, aber...
<sdx23> ja, der Drop Counter zählt dann schön nach oben. Also die Verbindung. Muss gerade erstmal weg, ggf. heute Abend mehr.
<sdx23> Danke Frickelpit und stevieh 
<stevieh> k.a. wie sich wlan qualtität und kleine pakete verhalten, was bei ssh shell ja eher der fall ist. Vielleicht geht ja immer am Ende der MTU der Saft aus :-)
<martin__> wie bekomme ich mein Fenster sowie Video Tearing weg ?? Kann mir da jemand helfen ?? Habe einen Laptop mit Ubuntu 16.04.3 und einer nvidia 540m
<martin__> habe auch compiz istalliert
<martin__> egal was ich versuche oder einstelle es klappt irgendwie nichts
<martin__> vllt jemand da der zeit und lust hätte mir zu helfen ??
<nagetier> martin__: Hallo, welcher Treiber wird für die 540m verwendet? 'lspci -k | grep -A3 VGA' sollte dir das zeigen
<nagetier> wie die 540m unter 16.04 arbeitet kann ich dir allerdings auch sagen
<nagetier> +nicht
<nagetier> :)
<martin__> ja will keine spiele oder so spielen. will einfach nur dieses nervige tearing weg bekommen 
<nagetier> ja, desalb ist wictig zu wissen welcher treiber läuft
<martin__> ich habe den 384.90
<nagetier> ja, das sollte schon mal gut sein
<martin__> ja steht ja auch bei nvidia drinne das die karte noch unterstützt wird
<martin__> vsync ist an 
<martin__> habe die option triplebuffer true hinzugefügt in die xorg.conf
<martin__> trotzdem nix
<nagetier> martin__: schon den nvidia-340 versucht?
<martin__> ne
<nagetier> besteht das problem von anfang an?
<nagetier> dann versuche den
<martin__> da habe ich gar nicht drauf geachtet so wirklich.
<nagetier> martin__: sollte man zumindest ausschließen
<martin__> wie also grafiktreiber runter auf die standart xorg ??
<martin__> oder wie jetzt
<martin__> ok versuche den mal mom
<martin__> bin wieder da
<martin__> jetzt ist das tearing weg aber meine grafikkarte wird nicht mehr erkannt.
<nagetier> 'lspci -k | grep -A3 VGA' bitte
<martin__> in pastebin ??
<martin__> https://pastebin.com/drNbRwqq
<le_bot> Title: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Process - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<martin__> nagetier ??
<junglist> da das microsoft media creation tool unter ubuntu nicht funktioniert, kennt jemand ne alternative?
<k1l> was macht das tool denn?
<junglist> bootstick für win10 erstellen
<junglist> suche also ein tool, dass bootsticks unter ubuntu 16.04 erstellen kann
<Frickelpit> dd
<k1l> kann man die nicht einfach mit dd auf den stick prügeln?
<k1l> https://tqdev.com/2016-creating-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu   so z.b.
<le_bot> Title: Creating a bootable Windows 10 USB on Ubuntu (at tqdev.com)
<k1l> oder guck dir mal das hier an: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: How to Create a Bootable Windows 10 USB on Ubuntu - OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<junglist> danke dir. die downloadlinks in deinem 2ten link funktionieren nicht mehr. wie kann ich das programm mit dem sourcecode von github installieren0
<junglist> ?
<k1l> 64bit ubuntu?
<junglist> ja
<junglist> 16.04
<k1l> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu/pool/main/w/woeusb/woeusb_3.1.4-1~webupd8~xenial0_amd64.deb
<junglist> danke dir. allerdings passiert bei der installation über das software-center nichts und diese anleitung öffnet auch nur das software-center
<junglist> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-install-deb-packages/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Linux: How Do I install .deb Packages? – nixCraft (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<junglist> meine damit: ich kann installieren klicken im software-center, aber dann tut sich weiter nichts
<k1l> mach ein terminal auf und gib ein "sudo dpkg -i /pfad/zur/datei.deb"
<knittl> guten tag. ich versuch ein grafiktablet zum laufen zu bekommen. ich seh's in lsusb, aber nicht bei xinput list (ein medion device vom aldi, hersteller "AIPTEK")
<knittl> jmd ne idee?
<k1l> knittl: kannst du mal die usbid kopieren vom tablet aus der ausgabe von "lsusb" im terminal?
<knittl> Bus 002 Device 110: ID 08ca:0010 Aiptek International, Inc. Tablet
<knittl> dmesg sagt: 623571.178878] input: Aiptek as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.7/2-1.7:1.0/input/input37
<k1l> knittl: ist xserver-xorg-input-aiptek installiert?
<knittl> ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das es auf dem alten laptop funktioniert hat. aber da geht es auch nicht mehr (also vl hats nur mit ner älteren version funktioniert?)
<knittl> k1l: ja, ist installiert
<knittl> xserver-xorg-input-aiptek is already the newest version (1:1.4.1-2build1).
<knittl> brauch ich irgendwelche zusätzlichen udev rules o.ä.?
<knittl> und ist xserver-xorg-input-* überhaupt noch relevant, falls wayland im einsatz ist?
<knittl> so genau hab ich mich damit leider noch nicht auseinandergesetzt
<k1l> achso, du nutzt wayland?
<k1l> mit wayland ist alles anders was eingaben angeht. und ob jemand treiber für 10 jahre alte tablets neu schreibt weiß ich auch nicht
<knittl> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher. am alten laptop habe ich gerade i3 ausgewählt im GDM, damit sollte kein wayland laufen, oder?
<knittl> kann ich easy rausfinden, ob ich gerade wayland oder X am laufen hab?
<k1l> ich glaube nur gnome läuft in wayland
<knittl>  loginctl show-session 2 -p Type
<knittl> Type=x11
<knittl> gdm selbst scheint als wayland zu laufen
<k1l> ich hab mit grafiktablets keine erfahrung. aber erkannt wird es ja zumindest auf der hardware ebene
<knittl> ja, aber anscheinend nicht als input-device
<knittl> ich probier mal ne xorg.conf zu schreiben
<ghostcube> k1l: xfce gnome und kde sind soweit ich weiss wayland mögig
<junglist> habs eingegeben, wie du sagtest k1l
<junglist> https://pastebin.com/PeYVyyM4
<le_bot> Title: sudo dpkg -i /home/user/Download/woeusb_3.1.4-1~webupd8~xenial0_amd64.deb dpk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> junglist: nimm beim vervollständigen des pfades mal die tab taste um tippfehler auszuschließen
<knittl> ich versuchs mal mit nem x-restart nach anlegen von dem conf file
<junglist> hab den pfad aus den eigenschaften der datei kopiert
<junglist> erneut: Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<junglist>  woeusb
<k1l> junglist: da ist aber ein schreibfehler drin, sonst würde er nicht sagen,d ass er das nicht findet
<k1l> junglist: nutz doch einfach die tab taste
<knittl> wuhu. jetzt geht's :]
<knittl> also man muss offenbar das config file manuell anlegen
<k1l> knittl: ah ok
<knittl> wundert mich aber ehrlich gesagt
<knittl> unter gnome (ohne Xorg) geht's dann aber nicht
<knittl> vl muss man das wayland/udev irgendwie extra beibringen
<k1l> wie gesagt: wayland
<k1l> wayland hat ein komplett anderes konzept was eingaben etc angeht.
<junglist> ah, scheint ein abhängigkeitsproblem zu sein
<junglist> hab es mit tab vervollständigt, wie du sagtest: https://pastebin.com/CxZHN40n
<le_bot> Title: sudo dpkg -i /home/user/Downloads/woeusb_3.1.4-1~webupd8~xenial0_amd64.deb (Les - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<knittl> danke für unterstützung k1l :]
<k1l> junglist: sudo apt install grub-pc-bin
<knittl> uuuuh. wie geil. mit der konfig hat das jetzt sogar pressure-sensitivity. dachte das kann nur 0 und 1 (war damals in mypaint so)
<junglist> vielen dank k1l, habs hinbekommen
<designpilot> Apach2 kann ja HTTP/2
<designpilot> wie aktiviere ich das, oder ist es überhaupt nötig ?
<Lengsdorfer> Guten Abend. Gibt es eigentlich eine Richtlinie, wo und mit welchem Namen eine Anwendungssoftware in einem home Verzeichnis seine Daten und Configs speichern soll? Oder macht das jeder wie er will?
<k1l> ja und ja :)
<Lengsdorfer> hmm
<Lengsdorfer> gut. wo kann ich die Richtlinie finden? oder wonach soll ich googeln?
<sash_> Lengsdorfer: https://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<le_bot> Title: XDG Base Directory Specification (at standards.freedesktop.org)
<sash_> Freedesktop und XDG sind da so die primären Stichworte.
<Lengsdorfer> ahja. thx
<soc> hi
<soc> kann mir jemand helfen? frische ubuntu 17.10 installation
<soc> synaptic gibt mir segfaults
<soc> ach, update-manager gibt mir segfaults
<soc> synaptic sagt nur: "No protocol specified Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused"
<k1l> mach mal ein terminal auf und lass "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" laufen
<soc> k1l: gemacht, keine änderungen: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ghostcube> probierst du synaptic mit sudo aufzurufen?
<ghostcube> aus ner konsole?
<soc> ja, sudo synpatic und sudo synaptic-pkexec
<k1l> nimm nicht sudo
<soc> gui geht auch nicht
<soc> was dann?
<ghostcube> welche de? gnome?
<k1l> du brauchst die nicht mit sudo aufrufen, die nehmen sich selber sudo rechte. 
<soc> geht auch nicht
<soc> synaptic-pkexec:  No protocol specified Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
 * Frickelpit tippt auf Wayland
<soc> synaptic: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged. Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<k1l> soll synaptic überhaupt noch mit wayland laufen?
<soc> keine ahnung, was benutzt man denn sonst?
<k1l> apt :)
<soc> hab hier ein komplett funktionierendes system auf der anderen platte, von der ich migrieren wollte
<soc> da läuft alles wunderbar
<k1l> oder das software center. das heisst jetzt nur noch software
<soc> k1l: apt liefert einem kaum ne brauchbare übersicht, und software center ist einfach nur müll
<ghostcube> https://github.com/mvo5/synaptic/issues/15
<le_bot> Title: Synaptic does not work on Wayland · Issue #15 · mvo5/synaptic · GitHub (at github.com)
<soc> ok, wie mache ich wayland aus?
<k1l> im login den gnome auf xorg auswählen.
<Frickelpit> Loginmanager die Xorg-Session wählen
<soc> ok, ich versuche das
<soc> danke
<soc_> oh man, das funktionert
<soc_> danke
<soc_> so, jetzt mal das system entmüllen und xfce drauf ...
<Frickelpit> Wieso installiert man ubuntu um dann später xfce zu installieren?
<soc_> falsches iso ...
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-26
<junglist> heyho, ich habe mal wieder eine frage. habe hier nen rechner auf dem ich windows10 und ubuntu paralell laufen lassen möchte. der rechner hat 2 HDDs, eine 500GB (in 2 partitionen unterteilt), eine 3TB. bin wie in der wiki vorgegangen und habe erst windows auf eine partition der 500gb HDD installiert. beim installieren von ubuntu kann ich bei der option "neben windows installieren" jedoch nur die 3TB HDD auswählen al
<junglist> s installationsort, nicht die andere partition der 500gb HDD
<junglist> wenn ich die partition manuell auswähle unter "etwas anderes" muss ich das rootfilesystem definieren. wie geht das?
<tojoko> junglist, keine Ahnung, was Du da machst und es wäre blöd, dir einen falschen Rat zu geben. Deshalb lieber keinen rat, als einen schlechten. Ausser, gucke mal hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tojoko> junglist, und ev. hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYcCSVzWp8o
<le_bot> Title: Installation von Ubuntu 13.04 neben Windows 7 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<taunix> platte fabrikneu, windows drauf, ganz normal, und dann ubuntu machen lassen, nix selber partitionieren, garnix junglist 
<tojoko> taunix, er ist wohl mit einen klick überfordert.
<taunix> jups, windowsler
<tojoko> junglist, mit anderen worten, es ist eigentlich nicht so schlecht, auch wenn die linux installations routine von dekade zu dekade komplizierter und schlechter wird. Wenn sie so weiter machen, sind sie bald auf windows niveau.
<tojoko> aeh, nicht schlecht, es ist nicht so schwer - ich habe lang geschlafen und es war wohl doch zu kurz.
<taunix> ach, ubuntu will ja nix verdienen, das sehe ich nicht so
<taunix> aber das gehört schon wieder rüber
<junglist> danke euch. habe scheinbar nen schritt zu weit gedacht
<smeexs> hallo , nach einem update hab ich den ubuntu browser , kann ich da einen werbeblocker installieren ? 
<jokrebel> ubuntu browser?
<k1l> war das nicht nur der gnome browser? ich glaube das geht bei dem nicht
<taunix> irgendwie war bei mir der firefox direkt drauf
<taunix> ist aber auch lange her
<smeexs> jokrebel k1l taunix https://s02.justpaste.it/files/justpaste/d421/a15451742/file146.png
<k1l> smeexs: das ist der aus dem unity8 projekt
<taunix> ich erkenn da nix
<smeexs> ja der war nach nem update da , also das symbol das neue gleich an erster stelle beim dash
<smeexs> wieso erkennst nix taunix 
<smeexs> na schade , ohne adblocker bringt mir der nicht viel
<taunix> smeexs, das bild sehe ich schon, ich kann aber nix damit anfangen
<smeexs> wär gerade richtig denn der firefox geht mir langsam gehörig auf die nerven mit ihren umbauen 
<smeexs> ah alles klar
<k1l> smeexs: technisch gesehen ist das die oxide browser engine, welche eigentlich eine schlanke chromium (webkit) engine ist. die kommt wie gesagt aus dem unity8 projekt und war eher erstmal für den mobilen einsatz angepasst
<smeexs> hab aber eigentlich nur ne 16.04 standard install , wo ich vor ner woche das update gemacht habe , sollte also jeder ubuntu user haben
<taunix> links2 und dillo kann ich noch empfehlen die entwickeln sich kaum noch
<k1l> oder einfach chromium nehmen
<taunix> naja, im laufe eines rechnerlebens passt man sich das ganze doch n bissl an, und es kann n bissl anders ausehen
<taunix> und mein rechner ist extrem alt
<taunix> opa
<taunix> urururopa
<smeexs> schade ich war so zufrieden mit dem ff , besonders weil alle anderen browser mehr platz oben verbrauchen , schau ich mir mal chromium an  und den vivaldi 
<k1l> smeexs: "das update"? du meinst auf eine neue ubuntu version? weil updates für die gleiche ubuntu version liefert ubuntu am laufenden band aus
<k1l> bis auf einige addons, wo die entwickler es verpasst haben sich rechtzeitig an das neue firefox addon system anzupassen, gibts doch eigentlich sehr gute rückmeldung zum neuen firefox.
<smeexs> einige sachen sind technisch nicht mehr möglich wie zb addons in der tabbar , die kann man jetzt nur mehr über den content einblenden obwohl oben so viel platz wäre , un seit dem letzten update spakt er bei den schriften rum und zeigt dann zb yt komplett ohne text
<smeexs> naja egal , ich schau mir mal chromium und vivaldi an 
<smeexs> aber nur als beispiel k1l , so sah das vor den ganzen änderungen aus  , https://s04.justpaste.it/files/justpaste/d421/a15451742/file128.png viele addons waren es eh nicht aber die waren mir halt wichtig (das wetter in der tabbar , automatisches ausblenden der url leiste , beides geht so nicht mehr )
<k1l> smeexs: pack das wetter doch in die ubuntu panel leiste. mit my-weather-indicator z.b.
<smeexs> ich hatte die ff lesezeichen apps und passwörter syncronisiert auf unterchiedlichen rechnern mit unterschiedlichen systemen , auch im büro wo ich gar keine berechtigung habe da was in die task zu packen. im moment hab ich gar kein wetter mehr , wichtig ist eher das ausblenden der url leiste was gerade auf kleinen laptops angenehm ist wo der bildschirm eh so niedrig ist. 
<smeexs> aber am hauptrechner werd ich den indikator mal installieren
<Loetmichel> k1l: ich kann beim FF 57.0 keine unterschiede zum alten hinsichtlich geschwindigkeit feststellen. ausser daß mein lieblings-addon noscript nicht mehr läuft und das ding gefühlt mehr ram frisst bei 40++tabs offen... und das hässliche win10 design der titelleiste/tabs...
<Loetmichel> ich würde wieder lieber zurück zum alten. 
<ghostcube> noscript geht super in ff578
<ghostcube> -8
<ghostcube> und der is sehr wohl schneller, zumindest unter win7 ^^
<k1l> Loetmichel: ja ich nutze das addon nicht, aber noscript und tabmixplus oder so sind wohl die berühmtesten problemfälle
<Loetmichel> ghostcube: noscript geht wieder. seit vorgestern.
<Loetmichel> aber geschwindigkeitsunterschiede kann ich beim besten willen nicht feststellen.
<ghostcube> seit dienstag :)
<ghostcube> machs mal auf nen windows rechner
<Loetmichel> im gegenteil, so viel wie der auf der platte rumrödelt isses eher langsamer als der alte
<Loetmichel> ist auf diversen win7-dosen
<ghostcube> ja dann haste en anderes problem
<ghostcube> der is ca 50% schneller
<ghostcube> und braucht weniger ram
<ghostcube> und rödeln tut hier gar nix
<ghostcube> aber das is was fürn OT
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-18
<Tuor> Hi, beim neuen "Ubuntu Server" Installer, wie kann ich da eine EFI Partition erstellen bzw. ein FAT32 Dateisystem in eine Partition schreiben?
<tomreyn> Tuor: die wird automatisch erstellt wenn du im uefi-modus bootest und der installer sich entscheidet gpt-partitionstabellen zu erzeugen oder entsprechende vorfindet und wiederverwendet
<tomreyn> dass eine ESP erzeugt werden wird wird ganz unten auf dem partitionierungs-bildschirm angezeigt wenn dem so ist.
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-19
<Tuor> tomreyn: (Antwort zu gestern 18.11.2019 17:27:06 CET) Hmm, wenn ich manuelles Partitionieren auswähle macht er das nicht. Beim automatischen Partitionieren macht er das.
<j0k> Tuor: klar; wenn ich "manuell" auswähle muss ich natürlich dann auch selbst einstellen/erstellen
<Tuor> Und das ist meine Frage, ich finde keine Möglichkeit um eine EFI Partition oder ein nur schon ein FAT32 Dateisystem zu erstellen, auf jeden fall nicht mit dem installer. Ich kann das von hand machen, aber wenn ich nicht muss, würde ich auf die Handarbeit verzichten.
<Tuor> Ich kann den installer alles entscheiden lassen, oder ich kann es manuell machen, doch wenn ich es manuell machen will, kann ich nur ext4, xfs, btrfs dateisysteme machen und ich sehe auch keine option um die GUID der Partitionen zu beeinflussen.
<j0k> Ich kenne leider den aktuellen Serverinstaller nicht
<j0k> aber wieso will man fat32
<Tuor> Wenn man die GUID der Partition einstellen könnte, und ein FAT32 erstellen könnte, sollte das als efi partition taugen. Wenn ich eine EFI Partition vom Installer erstellen lassen kann bin ich zufrieden.
<j0k> stammt das EFI Zeugs nicht ebenso wie FAT aus der Windowswelt? Nimm doch einfach das EFI was Windows bereits angelegt hat. Oder warum muss es unbedingt UEFI sein?
<Tuor> Die Platte ist leer.
<Tuor> (leer -> kein GPT/MBR drauf, also auch keine EFI Partition)
<j0k> und für was brauchst Du UEFI und FAT wenn kein Windows drauf soll?
<j0k> und selbst mit braucht man es nicht zwingend
<tomreyn> na ja, uefi kann auch mit linux vorteile haben
<tomreyn> z.b. dass der computer überhaupt bootet, falls er nichts anderes mehr kann ;)
<tomreyn> Tuor: es gibt noch den "alternative server installer", das ist der alte debian installer. der ist etwas flexibler.
<tomreyn> Tuor: ich hab das jetzt nochmal getestet: https://i.imgur.com/8KY2mas.png
<tomreyn> du musst beim manuellen partitionieren "Make boot device" auswählen, das erstellt dann die ESP
<tomreyn> hat man das ausgewählt sieht's dann so aus: https://i.imgur.com/DL1NzPw.png
<Tuor> Ah irgendwie mach das noch sinn.^^ OMG!
<Tuor> tomreyn: Danke!
<tomreyn> hmm, ich stelle grade fest dass die deutsche übersetzung wohl zu 18.04.3 noch nicht fertig war. nur die seitenüberschriften sind deutsch.
<tomreyn> Tuor: du kannst wenn du >= 2 GB RAM hast übrigens auch den "subiquity" installer live updaten, einfach mit ctrl-alt-f2 auf nen zweiten tty wechseln, dann    snap refresh --stable subiquity    (oder --edge für den aktuellsten stand aus dem git-repository) eingeben und wieder per ctrl-alt-f1 zum dann aktualisierten installer wechseln.
<tomreyn> aber auch der bringt noch kein deutsch mit.
<Tuor> tomreyn: Ah OK. Ja Englisch ist voll in Ordnung.
<Tuor> Am Anfang wenn ich das live iso starte, dann fragt der mich ob ich den installer updaten will, da hatte ich schon ja gesagt.
<tomreyn> für mich auch, aber es zeugt halt irgendwie vom reifegrad dieses installers
<tomreyn> öh was? die frage hab ich noch nie gesehen, was hast du da installiert?
<tomreyn> Tuor: ^
<Tuor> Ubuntu Server Live 19.10 (oder so ähnlich)
<j0k> will man auf nem Server nicht lieber ein LTS?
<tomreyn> oh den 19.10er live server hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht getestet
<Tuor> Ja, will man. Ich habe den Server installer auf einem Laptop benutzt, was den Installer, aber eigentlich nicht interessieren sollte. Auf die Frage warum hast du nicht den graphischen Installer genommen, weil der sehr limitiert ist (ich bräuchte da sowas wie der "expert mode" von früher).
 * Tuor ist weg für heute und wird es zu einem beliebigen späteren Zeitpunkt lesen.
<tomreyn> das problem (oder eines davon) mit dem neuen server installer ist dass der leider auch stark vereinfacht ist. das ist an sich natürlich auch ne stärke, aber es verhindert eben auch anpassbarkeit.
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-20
<Tuor> tomreyn: bis jetzt war es in vielen fällen ausreichend. Dass ich bei einem Server die Partitionierung selbst machen will ist aber denke ich schon eher der Normalfall (bei produktiven Systemen). Kommt halt darauf an was auf dem Server laufen soll, muss er ganz anders partitioniert sein. Dass ich zwei zwischen zwei Installern wählen kann finde ich gut. Wie früher, gab es ja auch den normalen und den experten modus. Zwischen dem normalen und dem 
<Tuor> experten Installer zu wählen finde ich gut! Von mir aus könnten die auch im selben ISO sein und beim Boot fragen was man möchte (mit einer standard Auswahl damit der unerfahrene Benutzer nicht im falschen Installer landet).
<indy73c> Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Schriftarten von Ubuntu, wenn ich z.b. mit Writer ein Formular erstelle, und dieses in ein PDF umwandle bekommen Windows user beim ausfüllen des PDFs in den Boxen nur sternchen weil so denke ich die schrift nicht vorhanden ist .. gibt es eine Schriftart die auch unter Windows Funktioniert oder wie komme ich an so std. Schriften wie Arial?
<drc> indy73c: ttf-mscorefonts-installer installiert dir die originalen Microsoftschriftarten
<indy73c> drc: über apt-get ?
<drc> ja
<indy73c> drc: Cool Danke!
<tuxi> hi hab folgendes problem: wenn ich im startbildschirm bin, sprich login fenster fährt das sys nicht herunter oder neu wenn ich auf das on/off symbol oben rechts klicke, ubuntu 19.10 hatt ich mit 19.04 nicht
<indy73c> tuxi: hast du mal versucht es 2 x hintereinander zu amchen?
<indy73c> also 2 x off oder rebbot?
<tuxi> yep es tut sich nix, erst wenn ich in ein benutzerkonto gehe dann kann ich normal runterfahren
<indy73c> tuxi:  starte mal neu versuch neuzustarten .. logge dich ein und scu mal ob im dmesg log was steht
<indy73c> hört sich ein wenig nach falschen berechtigungen an
<tuxi> brb ich test das mal
<tuxi> rehi, nee da passiert null, weder mit dem admin konto, egal was ich da klicke der startbildschirm bleibt
<j0k> Hast Du Autologin an
<j0k> Bzw. Bist Du vorher viellleicht auf "Benutzer wechseln" gegangen gewesen? tuxi 
<j0k> Dann kann nämlich der im Hintergrund noch aktive Benutzer einen Shutdown/Reboot verhindern
<tuxi> ah ok - ok das versuch ich noch mal mom
<tuxi> nee habe abgemeldet, aber hat auch nix gebracht.
<tuxi> autologin ist bei mir aus, muss mich nach dem starten immer anmelden
<j0k> und das ist ein 19.10?
<j0k> welchen Loginmanager nutzt Du? (gdm; lightdm...)
<tuxi> ja das ist ubuntu 19.10 mit dem neuesten gnome, welcher loginmanager das ist hab ich grad keine ahnung aber ich hab es von 19.04 auf 19.10 geupdatet. mehr hab ich nicht gemacht
<tuxi> ich hab eine nvidia  gt1030 drin, vielleicht hats damit was zu tun, neuester nvidia treiber ist aber drauf 
<tuxi> abr ich glaube ich versuch mal was anderes, wenn  das auch nicht geht dann meld ich mich wieder
<k1l> tuxis problem klingt nach dem hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1847896
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1847896 “Unable to shutdown or restart from log-in screen” : Bugs : systemd package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> sollte bald als update kommen
<nissan12> exit
<grml-user> blub
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-21
<kab0m> Hi zusammen. Hat jeman hier Ahnung von QML scripten?
<LetoThe2nd> kab0m: wenig. aber mit metafragen kennen wir uns voll toll aus :)
<kab0m> LetoThe2nd ok dann versuche ich mal mein glück
<kab0m> ich hab das tool kid3 installiert und versuche ein qml.scip davon über `qml -I /usr/lib/kid3/plugins/imports /usr/share/kid3/qml/script/ExportCsv.qml export.csv` laufen zu lassen....aber bekomme folgende fehlermeldung: `QQmlApplicationEngine failed to load component file:///home/user/songs/export.csv:-1 No such file or directory` ... und ich habe
<kab0m> keine ahnung was genau ich jetzt tun muss um das zu fixen
<kab0m> *qml-script
<LetoThe2nd> das ist jetzt auch nicht direkt qml-spezifisch, sondern ne kid3 eigenart.
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst jetzt mal kurz überprüfen obs die datei tatsähclihc nicht gibt, bzw. den pfad dorthin. vielleicht scheiterts nur an nem nicht existenten verzeichnis.
<LetoThe2nd> aber ansonsten kannst du dich eigentlich nur an die kid3 leute wenden. die verwenden anscheinend qml, sogar wir mal... sehr kreativ
<kab0m> LetoThe2nd das hatte ich schon versucht...die datei gibt es tatsächlich nicht denn sie soll ja vom script erstellt und befüllt werden. wenn ich diese datei anlege meckert das script dass diese leer sei. obwohl es sich ja eigentlich um die export datei handelt welche ja befüllt werden soll...logisc ist die leer...ich bin ratlos
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst sie mit touch pro forma anlegen. vielleicht hilft das.
<kab0m> LetoThe2nd habe ich versucht...dann meckert das script eben dass die datei leer ist.
<LetoThe2nd> kab0m: siehe https://sourceforge.net/p/kid3/code/ci/master/tree/src/qml/script/ExportCsv.qml ab zeile 93
<le_bot> Title: Kid3 Tag Editor / Code / [963baa] /src/qml/script/ExportCsv.qml (at sourceforge.net)
<LetoThe2nd> kab0m: inwiefern man da eingreifen muss können dir nur die kid leute sagen.
<LetoThe2nd> qml ist eigentlich eine beschreibungssprache für grafische oberflächen, von daher... sehr kreative, aber dadurch von anderen kaum zu supportende anwendung.
<kab0m> LetoThe2nd danke für den link,aber ich verstehe nicht mal den syntax genau...ich wüsste nicht mal wie ich da jetzt eingreiffen könnte.
<LetoThe2nd> kab0m: siehste, da gehts dir genau wie dem rest der menschheit. das wollte ich mit meiner erklrung ausdrücken.
<kab0m> LetoThe2nd well...im fucked ^^ es ist so frustrierend...da möchte man einfach nur was erledigt bekommen und dann hängt wegen so einem kleinscheiss ewig rum...*schnauf*
<kab0m> LetoThe2nd danke dir trotzdem ;)
<Joach8im> Guten Nabend zusammen, ich bin auf einen Linux server unter Ubuntu umgestiegen und habe ein Problem mit dem Ressourcen Limit und konnte leider bei Google nichts helfendes finden gibt es da irgendeinen Trick den man beachten muss ?
<LetoThe2nd> "das ressourcen limit"?
<k1l_> was ist denn das problem?
<Joach8im> Da spielen mehrere fehler zusammen die alle darauf schließen lassen das irgendwo etwas limitiert ist. Selbst wenn ein neuer User angelegt wird obwohl er jalaut Anzeige kaum threads nutzt
<k1l_> das klingt so vage, als wäre das kaffeesatz lesen :)
<LetoThe2nd> mhh lecker kaffeesatz!
<k1l_> also was sind denn die symptome?
<k1l_> (fangen wir mal ganz vorne an)
<LetoThe2nd> das wäre eher "was für ein linux server unter ubuntu"
<Joach8im> Leto glaub du hast dich im Raum vertan der mikrokontroller irc ist woanders...
<j0k> hm?
<LetoThe2nd> Joach8im: nein. aber "ein linux server unter ubuntu", "das ressourcen limit"  etc ist alles so vage, dass du wirklich ganz vorne anfangen solltest. weil von der grundbeschreibung her kann das bisher zwischen nem raspi2 und nem 128wege system mit 2TB ram alles sein.
<LetoThe2nd> daher wäre ein grundabriss "was für ein server" und "was für ein ubuntu" meiner meinung nach der erste, grundlegende schritt zu einer halbwegs nachvollziehbaren analyse.
<LetoThe2nd> (mag möge mich berichtigen.)
<Joach8im> Ja ich wollte jetzt nicht Ubuntu server schreiben deswegen das Linux davor, ich versuche es mal zusammenzufassen
<Joach8im> Der server ist wie soll ich sagen ein normaler Miet server mit 16gb ram etc also Kein raspi oder dergleichen, Ubuntu 18.
<LetoThe2nd> also irgendwas irgendwo in nem rechenzentrum, und nicht bei dir unterm schreibtisch. das ist schon mal die erste kernaussage. ok.
<Joach8im> Wenn ich nun mehrere sachen ausführen möchte bekomme ich allerhand fehlermeldungen, Threadlimit ressource Limit die liste ist lang. Ja richtig in nem Rechenzentrum
<Joach8im> Einzelne Prozesse laufen allerding Problemlos
<LetoThe2nd> und was für "mehrere sachen" wären das zum beispiel *genau*? start über terminal/ssh? oder irgendne managementanwendung?
<j0k> ist das nicht durchaus denkbar, dass je nach eingekauften Ressourcen eine Limitierung vom Anbieter eingstellt ist?
<LetoThe2nd> und.. ist das tatsächlich *echte* hardware, oder nicht vielleciht docher eher was *vps*-artiges?
<k1l_> wo bekommst du welche fehlermeldung?
<k1l_> meine glaskugel sagt das ist nen shared server und der shared ram ist aus?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l_: also der kaffeesatz den ich gerade erfolgreich gelöffelt hab scheckte nach genau dem gleichen.
<LetoThe2nd> *schmeckte*
<Joach8im> Es sollte zumindest laut angabe echte hardware sein
<j0k> irgendwie/wo sicher
<LetoThe2nd> dann mach einfach mal butter bei die fische und zeig uns nen link zu dem hoster + angebot.
<broesel4711> Hi, hab da n kleines verständnisproblem mit nproc in etc/systemd/limits.conf. ich hab zum testen einen neuen user erstellt und dann mit "test hard nproc 50" die max prozesse limitert.
<broesel4711> jetzt kann ich weder mit su test den user wehcseln noch mich mit ssh einloggen
<broesel4711> wenn ich den wert hochdreh, dann gehts halt weider. nur hat der user nach dem einloggen nicht annähernd 50 threads/task/prozesse oder wie auch immer laufen
<Robert_Zenz> broesel4711, aber eventuell waehrend des einloggens oder beim starten der Shell. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit limits.conf, aber du koenntest mal kontrollieren wieviele Prozesse so ein Login erzeugt.
<LetoThe2nd> naja 50 ist schon grob wenig, wenn ich hier mal so in mein laufendes system schau
<broesel4711> ja ist halt auch nur zum testen
<broesel4711> mir kommts im moment so vor als steht der wert hinter nproc in keinerlei zusammenahng zu den wirklich vorhandenen prozessen
<LetoThe2nd> zitat arch-wiki "A value of 300 is too low for even the most minimal of Window-managers..."
<LetoThe2nd> vmtl ist die 50 einfach schlecht und viel zu niedrig gewählt
<broesel4711> ps zeigt mir rund 600 prozesse an
<broesel4711> wenn ich nproc für den testuser auf 300 stell dann kann ich mich einloggen, wenn ich dann anschliseend gucke wieviele prozesse für testuser laufen, dann wird mir 1 angeziegt
<broesel4711> also irgendwo versteh ich da wohl was nicht
<broesel4711> dann gibts ja auch noch TASKSMAX in /etc/systemd/system.conf und  USERSTASKMAX in /etc/system/logind.conf
<broesel4711> ich find das grad alles ziemlich verwirrend
<broesel4711> hin und wieder geraten nämlich irgendwelche programme ans thread limit und ich weiss nicht welches davon
<broesel4711> ach das ist ubunut ohne gui
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-23
<|subz3r0|> hi
<|subz3r0|> nach dem intel-microcode update vom 21.11.19, ist mein PC extrem träge. VMs frieren gar komplett ein für mehrere Sekunden
<|subz3r0|> selbst das host OS war für 80+/- Sekunden out of order...
<|subz3r0|> kann das jemand bestätigen?
<kermit30> hi, kann mir jemand erklären wie ich den wert in /sys/fs/cgroup/pids/pids.max ändere?
<drc> normalerweise mit echo
<drc> `echo 1337 >  /sys/fs/cgroup/pids/pids.ma` als root
<k1l_> oder mit sudo tee nach ner pipe
<drc> oder das, ja
<kermit30> schon schon versucht, dann bekomm ich das hier: bash: echo: Schreibfehler: Vorgang nicht zulässig.
<k1l_> sicher, dass das genau die datei bzw der ort ist?
<kermit30> ich weiss es grad nicht
<kermit30> ich wiess nur das der auf 700 steht und ich mit 600 die ganze zeit an der grenze bin
<k1l_> in dem ort sollte keine pids.max liegen
<drc> Also, bei mir ist es .info {
<drc> 	margin-top: 1.3em;
<drc> 	font-family: sans-serif;
<drc> 	text-align: right;
<drc> 	color: #BBB;
<kermit30> und ich dann hin und wieder "resource ist temporär nicht verfügbar bekomme", wenn der die 700 erreicht
<drc> falscher paste
<k1l_> kermit30: was für ein system ist denn das? OS und hardware?
<drc> jedenfalls fehlt da user.slice oder system.slice
<kermit30> system.slice und user.slice ist da auch in dem ordner
<k1l_> drc: eben
<drc> ja, und da drin gibt es pids.max
<kermit30> die stehen auf max
<kermit30> beide
<kermit30> das isn vserver bei strato ubuntu 18.04
<k1l_> das ist dann vom host
<drc> max heißt normalerweise "kein Limit"
<kermit30> bitte?
<kermit30> wie soll man denn mit 700 arbeiten?
<drc> hmjo, das ist eher eine Frage für Strato.
<kermit30> irgendwoher muss der wert doch kommen
<k1l_> vom host system?
<drc> Na, was k1l_ sagt. Das wird der Host vorgeben
<k1l_> du bist ja nicht root. du bist nur root auf einem virtuellen system. und der echte root gibt den virtuellen systemen da grenzen vor damit eben mehrere der system auf den echten host passen.
<kermit30> hm wäre ja nicht das erste mal das die irgendn unbrauchbaren schrott verkaufen
<k1l_> kläre das mit deinem hoster wenn deine vm zu wenig saft hat für deine anforderungen
<kermit30> ja mach ich, bei 6 kernen und 16gb rma erwartet ich haltn bisschen mehr ^^
<j0k> kann das sein, dass mir das Thema grad sehr bekannt vorkommt?
<kermit30> kommt es das?
<j0k> Vielleicht auch Dejavu
<kermit30> hachja
<kermit30> https://www.strato.de/faq/server/prozesse-vs-threads-bei-linux-v-servern/
<le_bot> Title: Prozesse vs. Threads bei Linux V-Servern (at www.strato.de)
<kermit30> ok server abbestellen und was ordentliches holen xD
<kermit30> hat grad einer ne empfehlung parat fürn hoster der nicht solche ramsch vserver verscherbelt?
<sash_> kermit30: Findeste eigentlich überall
<kermit30> Ransch findet man auch an allen ecken xD
<M4rc1> Hello
<TheM4rco> Hallo, wie kann ich das Bash script anpassen https://pastebin.com/kMFgyHtx <--- Das er /vendor/lib/modules in /system/lib/modules mount?
<ados75> hallo @all
<ados75> kann mir jemand bei dem Thema Apache Revers Proxy weiterhelfen?
<k1l_> kermit30: die meisten hoster bieten verschiedene klassen an vserver an. evtl musst du für deine aufgaben eine größere klasse buchen
<k1l_> ados75: was ist denn das genaue problem?
<ados75> bei mir läuft ein Apache Webserver mit https usw. 
<kermit30> ja aber nicht bei strato. hab grad bei hetzner geguckt. die schreiben sogar explizit, dass bei ihnen die vserver keine thread beschränkungen haben
<ados75> jetzt hätte ich aber gern das wenn ich https://meindomain.eu/plex eingebe
<ados75> ich auf https://localhost:32400 geleitet werde
<k1l_> !apache_mod_proxy_html
<k1l_> ados75: schau mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/mod_proxy_html/
<le_bot> Title: mod proxy html › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ados75> muss ich aber einen neue vhost-datei anlegen oder in die bestehenden default datein reinschreiben ?
<kermit30> ich würd ne neue anlegen
<ados75> ok hab ich. Ich habe jetzt ein vhost datei angelegt genau nach dem Beispiel (https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/mod_proxy_html/) natürlich habe ich hier meine sachen eingetragen und habe bei dem Link direkt https://localhost:32400 eingetragen
<le_bot> Title: mod proxy html › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ados75> alles aktiviert aber es klappt einfach nicht 
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-24
<bumb> hi. kann mir von euch jemand sagen, wieso man in dem channel #retroarch nichts schreiben kann?
<j0k> vielleicht braucht man dort voice und/oder nen registrierten benutzer
<bumb> ich bin mir nicht sicher, weil: ich bin da seit gut 30 min und es hat bislang noch niemand was geschrieben
<j0k> sowas kommt im irc durchaus vor
<bumb> voice ist doch dieses + vor dem nick. das hat da niemand
<k1l> es kann im irc ja mal vorkommen, dass räume länger ruhig sind. sitzt ja nicht immer jemand am rechner oder die user nutzen "bouncer"
<bumb> ok, aber das problem ist, dass ich da nichts schreiben kann. es kommt die meldung "cannot send to channel/nick" - ohne begründung
<k1l> dann haben sie unregistrierte nutzer stumm geschaltet
<bumb> hi. wie überprüft man nach der erstellung eines ubuntu-startmediums auf fehlerfreiheit?
<bumb> +dieses
<bumb> (wie überprüft man nach der erstellung eines ubuntu-startmediums dieses auf fehlerfreiheit?)
<ppq> bumb, das geht, wenn du davon bootest und die entsprechende option im bootmenü auswählst
<bumb> ah, da gibt es also eine option. ok, vielen dank.
<ppq> bumb, ja, zumindest wenn man im bios/CSM modus bootet. im uefi mode bin ich mir nicht sicher. wenn nicht, einfach kurz im bios CSM aktivieren und damit booten
<bumb> alles klar, danke
<ppq> keine ursache :)
<bumb> ich hätte noch eine zweite frage
<bumb> woran könnte es liegen, dass das programm higan (SNES-emulator) bei mir unter windows wesentlich besser läuft als unter ubuntu (selber rechner)?
<ppq> bumb, möglicherweise hast du in der windowsversion einen anderen core. es gibt da (glaube ich) drei: einen exakten, das ist afaik der der standardmäßig in ubuntu ist, einen performanten (dafür ungenaueren) und einen kompromiss
<bumb> oh, okay, und wie wähle ich einen anderen core?
<ppq> hatte mich neulich auch mal mit higan/bsnes befasst. hatte dann retroarch installiert, ein frontend für diverse emulatoren, weil das alle higan/bsnes-varianten bietet (und noch etliche andere snes-emus). allerdings ist das so ein grauenhaftes programm dass ich frustriert aufgegeben habe...
<ppq> bumb, weiß ich nicht, sorry
<ppq> vielleicht gibt es eine entsprechende community wo man sowas mal fragen könnte
<bumb> es gibt ein forum
<bumb> da könnte ich mal nachfragen
<ppq> oder in einem discard evtl
<ppq> discord even
<bumb> warum fandest du retroarch grauenhaft?
<ppq> habe es nicht geschafft, higan oder bsnes von dort zu starten. die UI ist sehr antiintuitiv
<bumb> mir ist es auch nicht gelungen
<ppq> achso, was sonst auch noch geht ist, higan selber zu kompilieren mit der entsprechenden option (performance oder das andere). hab ich aber auch keine erfahrungswerte zu
<ppq> hier ist ein link dazu https://higan.readthedocs.io/en/stable/install/linux/
<le_bot> Title: Linux - higan (at higan.readthedocs.io)
<bumb> ja, das ist eine anleitung zum selber kompilieren, aber optionen kann man da nicht wählen
<ppq> ja, leider ist die doku echt schlecht
<ppq> der autor zu den thema: "The lack of documentation has long been a sore point. Not sure what to tell you, I simply don't want to maintain it, and nobody's going to do it for me, so it's not going to get done."
<ppq> https://forums.nesdev.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13815#p163963
<le_bot> Title: My experience building higan and bsnes-plus on Ubuntu - nesdev.com (at forums.nesdev.com)
<ppq> make profile=performance
<ppq> das liest sich doch ganz gut
<bumb> danke, das schau ich mir mal näher an
